#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-16
<Riddell> how confusing
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do you think of non installing the other profiles ? to many unusefull profiles in konq there, no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've a feeling someone would complain :)
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wonder who can use those other profiles, most of them are simply clones of each other...
<Tonio_> hum,  Riddell what would you think of closing tabs with middle click, like in Firefox ? right clicking actually is a pain, although we can ctrl + w
<Riddell> firefox closes tabs with middle click!
<Riddell> but middle click is for pasting URL
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> that what I was thinking
<Riddell> didn't firefox remove paste URL because people did it by accident and got confused?
<Riddell> now they'll close the tab by accident and get much more confused
<Tonio_> that's indeed possible ;)
<Tm_T> aye
<\sh> god damn it...I just wanted to sleep only one hour before the CC and now I slept 9 hours...
<Riddell> \sh: that's quite out of sync with europe
<\sh> Riddell: yes...since I quit my work, my body switched more to US times of staying awake..or I will transform into a vampire without knowing it
<KaiL> lol
<\sh> oh well...I just see...that i'm 35 since 33minutes...no wonder
<Riddell> happy birthday \sh!
<\sh> thx...but 35 is no age to celebrate...it means my life years are counted...max. 30 years left
<Riddell> stop smoking and you may squeeze in a few more
<\sh> Riddell: I don't want to live any longer :)
<\sh> argl..I have to clean up my mess in the qt package...I left an non working dpatch there...grrr
<Riddell> \sh: sure you do, who else is going to fix up Kubuntu 35.10?
<Riddell> hmm, how did it compile then?
<\sh> Riddell: you :) you are young :) and healthy...you will survive :)
<\sh> Riddell: the patch I found wasn't applying cleanly...so I had to create the changes manually with dpatch edit...but sadly I forgot to remove the the file which wasn't working..it's just a dead corpse in the debian/patches tree
<Riddell> \sh: well done on tracking that one down
<\sh> Riddell: thx to mez who was tracking the issue down...I just used google to find a workaround for that mess..
<\sh> Riddell: but I wonder why the freedesktop.org people didn't fix it..because the problems are known since a couple of months
<\sh> Riddell: btw..for release do you want to remove all noise which are produced by qDebug calls? There is a redhat patch which silents all qdebug stuff in this immodule patch...I could put this in the patches dir and you have to enable it when it's time for the release
<Riddell> sound like a good idea
<\sh> ok..then I will put this now in the patches dir 
<raphink> argh cups is broken
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> raphink: yeah I know :(
<raphink> that's pretty bad :(
<Riddell> raphink: works OK if you add a printer with gnome-cups first
<raphink> hmm ic
<raphink> well I can't even start the server it seems
<raphink>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                                                                       cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<Riddell> oh, that's a different problem then
<raphink> hehe ;)
<raphink> well it's a problem though ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> can't get any more infos
<raphink> E [11/Jan/2006:00:53:51 +0100]  cupsdLoadAllClasses: Unable to open /etc/cups/classes.conf - No such file or directory
<raphink> E [11/Jan/2006:00:53:51 +0100]  LoadAllSubscriptions: Unable to open /etc/cups/subscriptions.conf - No such file or directory
<raphink> I [11/Jan/2006:00:53:51 +0100]  Full reload complete.
<raphink> E [11/Jan/2006:00:53:51 +0100]  cupsdStartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address
<raphink> .
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> that's interesting
<\sh> raphink: because something is listening already?
<raphink> I doubt so
<raphink> I'll try to killall cupsys
<raphink> doesn't seem so
<Riddell> not running as root?
<raphink>  $ nmap -p 631 localhost
<allee> raphink: netstat -pltu # as root
<raphink> balh blah
<raphink> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0
<raphink> !!
<raphink> hmm I think I understand
<allee> aaaaahhh, ohhhhh, happy birthday \sh!  You young man ;)
<\sh> allee: grrr :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> was ifup/ifdown changed lately?
<allee> :)  I send you a virtual selfmade Drum
<raphink> arrr
<allee> + as a gift
<Hobbsee> raphink: yeah, almost a week ago, i think
<raphink> it's horrible
<raphink> all my config was changed
<\sh> allee: lol 
<raphink> all my network config commented
<allee> \sh the second I keep for myself:)
<raphink> I had to reconfigure my network manually this morning
<raphink> and now I can't print because 127.0.0.1 is not set
<raphink> :s
<raphink> ok reconfigured lo and relaunched it
<raphink> that's nasty
* \sh sends a tin of jolt to DehydratedHobbse 
<DehydratedHobbse> of jolt?
<DehydratedHobbse> why isnt there a program that will go and get me some water from the kitchen?  someone needs to make one!  :P
<Riddell> kteatimer?
<DehydratedHobbse> will it go to the kitchen and get me water?
<\sh> DehydratedHobbse: jolt is the drink of real hackers...never watched the movie "Hackers" with Angelina Jolie? a stupid movie, but funny to watch...
<\sh> DehydratedHobbse: ask you mom :) or train the dog :)
<DehydratedHobbse> \sh: ah, right, no, i havent seen it
<DehydratedHobbse> LOL!
* DehydratedHobbse thinks of training the fish
* \sh has to reboot his laptop ... brb
<Riddell> Lathiat: did you get round to turning avahi-daemon off by default?
<Riddell> woo! http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/zeroconf.png
* poningru hugs Riddell thanks man
<poningru> I had a question why doesnt k3b depend on cdrdao?
<Lathiat> cdrdao is in universe
<Lathiat> Riddell: nice screenshot
<viviersf> why is there sudenly a security repos 
<viviersf> that has different gpg keys than ussual ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: kdelibs + kde devel package update going on?
<Tm_T> freeflying_: hi, haven't seen you here for awhile
<freeflying_> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> ;)
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying_ 
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: seems like it
<Tm_T> aye
* Tm_T doesn't like to lose his devel packages, so he waits...
* freeflying_ try to pactch qt with immodule in breezy 
<viviersf> k right
<viviersf> how do i import a gpg key again
<Hobbsee> apt-key add foo.gpg
<viviersf> hmm
<viviersf> ok 
<viviersf> look here quick
<viviersf> GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<viviersf> how i fix that
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:irc.freenode.net] : Have a Great Hogmanay Kubuntu! | Flight 2 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/
<freeflying_> How about using qt-3.3.5 of dapper's in breezy
<dholbach> hey guys! :)
<crimsun> re daniel
<dholbach> wow, didn't know you hang out here too :)
<dholbach> hey daniel :)
<crimsun> I'm everywhere on freenode, even had to /part a channel to /join #ubuntu-bugs because I've reached the maximum per-client channel limit
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY to all you Kubuntu guys!
<Tm_T> what?
<dholbach> We're having a BUG DAY today.
<Tm_T> ok
<dholbach> But it was dubbed HUG DAY - as http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay explains. :-)
<Tm_T> aye
<dholbach> we all gathered in #ubuntu-bugs, where we have a bug bot and where we can give general introduction to bug triage, etc
<dholbach> just wanted to invite the Kubuntu community to this event also :)
<Tm_T> aye
<dholbach> http://tinyurl.com/afszc looks like a good start :)
<theine> Hi, sorry for being a bit off-topic, but are any programs written for Qt 4 supposed to build against Qt 4.1 as well?
<verwilst> yeah, probably will
<theine> I actually suspect that the Qt 4.1 setup in Dapper is a bit broken right now... None of my Qt 4 apps compile successfully and there are quite a few header files missing (for instance /usr/include/qt4/private/qucomextra_p.h)
<crimsun> are you using current Dapper?
<theine> crimsun, sorry... yes
<crimsun>   Version table:
<crimsun>      4.1.0-1ubuntu1 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<crimsun> does that match?
<theine> precisely
<crimsun> then the bug is in Debian's packaging, not ours
<crimsun> the only change that I made in -1ubuntu1 is to merge our libgl1-mesa-dev build-dep
<theine> crimsun, ok, hopefully the debian maintainer comes up with a fix soon...
<theine> crimsun, there's no Qt 4 equivalent to libqt3-headers, right?
<crimsun> only -dev
<theine> right, ok
<theine> If you're interested, the two programs that fail are the last.fm player and yzis (both current svn)
<theine> The former did build successfully against the Qt 4.0 dev-packages (the latter is written for Qt 4.1)
* mornfall pokes Riddell 
<JRe> mornfall: I think you're aware of that but there is a fetch update bug in adept =)
* freeflying_ doing dist-upgrade
<raphink> I'm using konversation freeflying_ 
<freeflying_> raphink: :)
<freeflying_> raphink:  bother y 
<raphink> what?
<freeflying_> raphink: nothing 
<raphink> lol
<freeflying_> raphink: r u using dapper or breezy
<raphink> dapper
<freeflying_> raphink: how about it now 
<raphink> buggy
<raphink> quite often
<raphink> but it works ;)
<raphink> I have been using it for about 2 months now
<Riddell> hi mornfall 
<Riddell> viviersf: you should just be able to import my key
<viviersf> dude
<viviersf> its not your key
<viviersf> :/
<viviersf> its something on that mirror
<Riddell> what's the deb source you're using?
<freeflying_> Riddell: have test scim-qtimm in dapper
<Riddell> freeflying_: working?
<freeflying_> Riddell: sorry, i ask wether you have tested it 
<Riddell> freeflying_: no I haven't
<Riddell> freeflying_: how do I test it?
<viviersf> Riddell, its not the deb source
<viviersf> that server just gives trouble sumtimes
<viviersf> will prolly work 2moz
<freeflying_> Riddell: I'd test it 
<freeflying_> Riddell: I'm upgrade to dapper
<viviersf> Riddell, with knetworkconf, when you configure an interface the gateway you can fill in there, but it doesnt go into routes
<viviersf> Riddell, and also sometimes that windows still goes fullscreen so you cant go to admin mode etc 
<Riddell> viviersf: what version do you have installed?
<viviersf> hold
<viviersf> 3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy2
<viviersf> i cant click on help knetworkconf version
<viviersf> it doesnt do nothing
<Riddell> I need to set up a new breezy chroot to test it
<jjesse> Riddell: i had no problem w/ knetworkconf on a default install of breezy, just updated this morning
<Riddell> jjesse: yes you do, you won't be able to set a gateway on a static interface
<jjesse> meant the full screen and no admin mode
<jjesse> sorry bout that
<sealne> Riddell: thanks, cds have arrived
<Riddell> groovy
<\sh> what?
<Riddell> sealne getting cds
<Riddell> \sh: want any Kubuntu CDs?
<\sh> Riddell: oh well...I just have still 150 Ubuntu cds left...I have to give them away
<\sh> Riddell: but if you have 2 or 3 for me just as collectables :) 
<Riddell> \sh: send your postal address to jriddell@ubuntu.com
<\sh> Riddell: cool :)
<Riddell> hi guinsel, nlindblad, jjesse 
<Riddell> JakubS rather
<JakubS> hello
<Riddell> JakubS: 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu4 ?
<Riddell> kdelibs
<nlindblad> I'm from Sweden so I guess I could do some translation
<Riddell> nlindblad: that's always welcome
<Riddell> nlindblad: KDE will be in launchpad's translation archive in a couple of months
<nlindblad> Riddell: great
<JakubS> Riddell: no, 4:3.5.0-3
<nlindblad> I've used Gentoo for the past 6 months and Debian since before Sarge
<Riddell> JakubS: hmm, you sure you aren't running debian?
<JakubS> oops, i had debian unstable line in sources.list :-)
<nlindblad> Riddell: is there a specific URL for the bug day?
<Riddell> nlindblad: #ubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> nlindblad: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+assignedbugs
<Riddell> nlindblad: those all need verifying, checking for duplicates, sending upstream if appropriate and fixing :)
<nlindblad> okey
<Riddell> nlindblad: any help on that greatly appreciated 
<JakubS> i wonder what else besides kdelibs got contaminated with debian packages
<JakubS> Riddell: i have a small problem: to build libkdnssd1-avahi package i need installed kdelibs4-dev but it depends on libkdnssd1-avahi
* mornfall reappears (for a bit)
<\sh> circular dependency?
<JakubS> looks like it
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> mornfall: will you have time for any kind of mockup UI of those other bits or shall I just send it off?
<mornfall> mockups? give me two weeks and i will have mockups
<Riddell> JakubS: I guess I need to remove that dependency from kdelibs4-dev and anything which needs libkdnssd1-avahi will have to build-dep on it explicitly
<mornfall> or more probably screenshots
<\sh> Riddell: this sounds like a good idea :)
<Riddell> \sh: it's not very clean though, since kdelibs4-dev does provide the development files for libkdnssd1-avahi but doesn't bring in libkdnssd1-avahi
<mornfall> friday algebra exam, next week mathematical logic and on 25th modal and temporal logic, this weekend adept coding, divine coding... next week coding, studying, work...
<\sh> Riddell: no way to create a -dev package for libkdnssd1-avahi?
<mornfall> caffeine || head explodes
<mornfall> --> coffee
<Riddell> \sh: the development files come from kdelibs, the library from kdnssd-avahi.  I could separate out the development files from kdelibs though
<\sh> Riddell: well...circular build-deps are somehow nasty...so I think it's better to go with separating the headers files from kdelibs and move it into some more sane
<Riddell> JakubS, \sh: apparantly isaac from debian is doing it by putting kdnssd-avahi inside kdelibs source package
<JakubS> as .diff.gz source patch?
<Riddell> I guess so
<\sh> Riddell: honestly, if this is an addon for kde, it should be shiped separatly and every app which could need avahi support should build-dep on it
<Riddell> \sh: well it's an interesting case, since kdelibs has a version of the library but we want to use this other (avahi) version of it
<JakubS> \sh: kdnssd headers are in kdecore by default
<\sh> JakubS: yay...
<\sh> Riddell: can't we patch it into kdelibs then?
<Riddell> \sh: that's what I'm doing now
<\sh> Riddell: that's better :)
<teprrr> hmmh, would it be possible to have gam_server run as nice level 19 automatically?
<teprrr> I mean, atm it takes almost all my cpu and makes kde almost unusable..
<mornfall> caffeine deprivation sucks
<\sh> teprrr: hum?
<\sh> teprrr: it works somehow here without any strange memory consumption
<teprrr> \sh, well. a friend from a fellow kubuntu channel said it started sucking all the ram.. he fixed it by adding killall gam_server to crontab..
<teprrr> here, it doesn't seem to take the mem, but cpu
<\sh> teprrr: not even here...what version from dapper or breezy
<\sh> ?
<teprrr> \sh, I'm here with dapper
<\sh> teprrr: strange
<teprrr>  7484 tpr       35  19  3736 2428  892 R 68.7  0.2  11:09.65 gam_server
<teprrr> that 68.7 is mem usage
<teprrr> s/mem/cpu/
<raphink> Riddell: thanks for the CDs :)
<Riddell> welcome
<raphink> received (most of) them today
<raphink> it seems the package suffered a bit from the english post ;)
<Riddell> raphink: how many did I send you?
<raphink> I got 21
<raphink> I don't know if there were more
<raphink> the package was torn and put in a bag :(
<Riddell> hmm, that's not good
<Riddell> raphink: was it an envelope?
<raphink> it was in a craft enveloppe
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> hmm, need to use more parcel tape in future maybe
<\sh> Riddell: should I upload kdebase_3.5.0-0ubuntu11 now or should I wait for kdelibs with your fixes? fixed http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12343
<Riddell> \sh: wait for now I think
<\sh> Riddell: k
<allee> ah, speaking of kdebase: I created a new user and the konsole font did not look like the standard fixed font of KDE.  bug or feature
<allee> +?
<nlindblad> for that specific user?
<\sh> allee: was konsole working with the fixed font before?
<\sh> allee: because I had to adjust it 
<Tm_T> aerh
<allee> good question in breezy definitely not, this was my first new user in dapper. but 3.5 konsole font handling has improved
<Tm_T> now alsa's plug:dmix doesn't work :o
<allee> and I thought upstream set default to KDE standard fixed font
<allee> brb
<\sh> well actually I'm using for the console the monospace font
<\sh> in 8pt
<Tm_T> ah, finally some sound
<Tm_T> DejaVu Vera Sans Mono 9 here, I think
<Tm_T> hmh, why user-installed fonts doesnt work
<allee> \sh: I consider everything else as KDEs default fixed font a 'bug'.  If there a more readable font, KDEs default needs adaption because there no reason why kate and other fixed font users can life with a second quality fixed font
<allee> + IMHO of course
<\sh> allee: let me ask this: is this the fixed font the default, which gave me since kde 3.n where n>=0 heavy headaches...
<\sh> and a little nifty dialogbox which told me to do this and that 
<allee> \sh: in KDE 3.x the default font was included in kdebase source and xfonts-konsole pkg.  It was ugly. never used it.  Origin is way back in history: when no good other fonts are available Lars Doelle decided instead of instead of getting endless bugrreport, he bundled the most complete pixel in # of glyphs font with konsole and cardcoded the name in the source.
<allee> \sh: KDE currrent default font is okay.  Only visibily missing is the the 'hyphen' is not included (Arial that I used in sarge days had the same problem)
<\sh> allee: I like the monospace :)
<\sh> which is shipped by ubuntu/kubuntu
<allee> \sh: I don't care that much about the actual font.  but I want the 'fixed' font be used in every KDE app by default
<allee> \sh and Kurt Hindenburg told me ~ half a year ago that he implemetned it already in 3.5 svn
<\sh> allee: and what was riddells answer to not enable it?
<\sh> or I should remove my defaults somehow and start over
<\sh> to check
<allee> \sh I had a short chat with Riddel in 3.4 days (were the fix would have been a mess).  I contacted upstream and and Kurt told me that he implemented it already
<allee> ah, at this thime it was not only the default but the ugly featrue that small, huge, large, .. etc menu entries resized the fonts but also reset the font familiy
<allee> now we have the nice enlarge/shrink.  (as it should have been since KDE 2.0 when konsole was added ;)
<allee> \sh stop
* allee hides ashamed
<\sh> hehe...sometimes I want to do that, too :)
<allee> argl, something changed recently.  I created another user and there konsole use default font and it's even updated when changed in kcontol
<Tm_T> I have problems with fonts too
* allee hugs Kurt von Hindenburg
* allee is completely happy with konsole fonts now
<allee> Tm_T: ... silence ... you don't feel like elaborating about your font problems;)
<Tm_T> allee: I've been whining about my problems couple days now ;)
<Tm_T> allee: fonts I installed via kcontrol doesnt work properly
<allee> Tm_T: ah remember.  I never tried to do because I refuse to do that.  Make a pkg and use dpkg -i ;) Everything else is chaos
<Tm_T> hummmh
<jjesse> Riddell: applied to join the last.fm group for kubunt-develop
<LaserJock> does k3bsetup work for you guys?
<jjesse> whats the problem laser?
<jjesse> w/ k3bsetup?
<LaserJock> it is a blank window
<jjesse> for me as well (breezy) w/ latest updates
<LaserJock> I'm on dapper if that makes any difference
<Riddell> we know, no idea what causes, it's a mystery
<LaserJock> hmm, well that's a bummer, I was going to burn an iso
<nlindblad> Riddell: this was fun
<nlindblad> Riddell: I'd do it again anytime
<jjesse> LaserJock: ive burned isos before by just opening up k3b and selecting the .iso file
<jjesse> i didn't choose to run k3bsetup on purpose, did it run it as i opened k3b for the first time
<Riddell> cool guy :)
<Tonio_> hi all ?
<Tonio_> Anyone already tested this ?
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29295&PHPSESSID=b4a240935ad2d28c6876b001d3b9f7a4
<Tonio_> I lke the look'n'feel ;)
<Tonio_> nicer than klaptopdaemon, really
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've given it a very quick look but nothing more
<Riddell> Tonio_: do we have it in the archives?  we should get that new version in before UVF
<raphink> Tonio_: the current version in dapper is the debian version, and it's already outdated
<raphink> Tonio_: packaging this new version would be nice :) well just upgrading it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: not yet ;)
<Tonio_> ho it is in dapper ?
<raphink> version 0.4.5-1 is in dapper
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can make the package right now if you want....
<raphink> 0.4.5-2 is in sid
<raphink> so you just have to do a NMU on the dapper package
<raphink> and find a MOTU to upload it
<Riddell> Tonio_: go for it but you may have to update that powerthing library
<Tonio_> powersave ?
<Riddell> yeah
<Tonio_> isn't that a problem to loose sync with debian ? I know some motus don't like that ;)
<Riddell> well if we need a newer version then that's what we have to do
<Riddell> but then it also needs testing if it breaks anything else
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> let's go
<theine> Hi, will libkdnssd1-avahi be uploaded soon?
<Riddell> theine: I'm currently patching kdelibs directly, give me an hour or two
<theine> Riddell, sure thing :)
<nlindblad> Riddell: this bugday has been fun
<Riddell> nlindblad: yay!
<nlindblad> and I didn't screw up
<poimen> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<poimen> :D
<Tm_T> you're laughing at me?!
<Riddell> hello poimen 
<poimen> :p naaaaaa just smiling :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<poimen> hi Riddell
<Riddell> poimen: are you going to install dapper?
<poimen> Riddell : yeah
<poimen> downloading it right now
<Riddell> poimen: flight-2 or daily CD?
<poimen> the flight cd
<poimen> the flight2 cd
<Riddell> probably wise, I suspect today's daily is broken
<poimen> ok, how can I help?
<Riddell> poimen: let me know how you get on and once it's installed you can help with the Kubuntu Bug Day!
<poimen> I have a relatively fast PC a 3.0 Ghz Pentium D  
<poimen> I think I can help building packages 
<poimen> if that is possible
<Riddell> we don't really need packaged built, we have buildds for that
<poimen> also I can install both the x86-64 and the 386
<poimen> ok
<poimen> :) I really will like to start helping a kubuntu :) 
<poimen> but when you are a student money is not the option to help ;p
<Riddell> students have time, that's what we need most
<poimen> :)
<robotgeek> Riddell, out of work students have even more time :)
<poimen> I am on vation right now untill january 23 so.. I have more time :D
<jjesse> poimen: you could always help out w/ kubuntu documentation :)
<Riddell> ooh, yes
<jjesse> kubuntu quickguide needs some love
<poimen> jjesse :)  sure also I can translate to spanish
<poimen> I am from puerto Rico
<poimen> :)
<jjesse> ooo the release notes need some translation loving :)
<poimen> btw : I am thinking on writing how to install xdvdshrink on kubuntu/ubuntu I have not seen that in the wiki
<Riddell> poimen: what is it?
<poimen> xdvdshrink?
<Riddell> yes
<poimen> xdvdshrink is multimidia program that help the use to backup dvd movies from the original copy to a dvd5
<poimen> http://ozzzy.dhis.org/DVDShrink.html
<Riddell> poimen: looks like something that should be packaged
<poimen> I have I used alien to make a deb from the mandriva rpm and in works perfectly
<Riddell> fair enough when it works but not really maintainable
<Riddell> best to make a proper package
<poimen> ok
<poimen> that is something I have to learn and read about
<poimen> they only provide a rpm and I think a src.rpm
<nlindblad> poimen: they should provide source code aswell
<Riddell> will be in the src.rpm
<poimen> :)
<poimen> there is mdk.tar.gz
<poimen> :)
<nlindblad> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dvdshrink/dvdshrink-2.6.1-3mdk.tar.gz?download
<nlindblad> yeah, but pure vanilla
<nlindblad> right, good night
<Riddell> night nlindblad, thanks for the help
<nlindblad> you haven't seen the last of me
<poimen> I will be back in 2 hrs :) 
<poimen> well about 2:30 min in that time dapper will be installer
<poimen> and I will be ready to help with docs and relese notes and eavery thing I can help :) maybe I will need a little instrccion and start but then I think I will be doing this constantly :) 
<Riddell> excellent
<robotgeek> Riddell, xdvdshrink uses transcode. it has got a non-free component in it, maybe that's why it has not been packaged yet
<robotgeek> Riddell, maybe it could be in multiverse, maybe not
<poimen> it is not on multiverse
<poimen> not even in the pinguin liberation front for ubuntu
<robotgeek> poimen, i will look into this
<poimen> k
<robotgeek> poimen, no transcode is in the repos, multiverse already. 
<robotgeek> poimen, talk in #ubuntu-motu , i guess
<poimen> talk what:? about a package for xdvdshrink?
<robotgeek> poimen, yes
<poimen> ok
<poimen> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-17
<Riddell> sebas: in pyqt how do I connect to a slot that takes arguments?
<Riddell> theine: kdelibs still compiling away I'm afraid
<theine> Riddell, no problem, I can wait as I don't have a particular desperate need for building kopete svn right now
<Riddell> sebas: if I do SLOT("foo") is only talks to the class I inherited from
<dholbach> good night guys
<Riddell> night dholbach 
<dholbach> night Riddell
<poimen> Riddell : I got a long nap lol I havent installed dapper yet
<poimen> going to burn it now
<Riddell> poimen: ah well, I'm about to go to sleep :)
<poimen> ok 
<poimen> what hr you going to be here tomorow?
<poimen> well its 9;21pm here
<Riddell> I have a meeting at 08:00UTC tomorrow so I'll be up for that 
<Riddell> it's currently 01:22UTC
<poimen> ok
<poimen> see you tomorow then :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : UVF a week today | Flight 2 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/
<Riddell> freeflying_: what's happening with ttf-arphic-newsung? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1020
* Riddell beds
<allee> Riddell: digikam{,imageplugins}-doc is in debian non-free because of GFDL and not in kubuntu yet.
<allee> Riddell: GFDL is 'no' problem for dapper, right?  Whom do I have to trigger to get it synced?
<Riddell> allee: FDL is fine for ubuntu
<Riddell> for syncing ask me and I'll ask elmo
<allee> Riddell: ok, so I ask you can you ask elmo to sync digikamimageplugins-doc? :)
<Riddell> it's called digikamimageplugins-doc?
<allee> Riddell: with digikam-doc I better wait until tomorrow/erro this morning.  Forgot to ask Toma is we release 0.8.1 of the docs too
<Riddell> allee: ok, poke me tomorrow, I'm asleep now anyway
<allee> 'k
<allee> yeah I better sleep too but I want a first draft of digikam-0.8.1 pkg
<freeflying_> after upgrade from breezy to dapper , I can not build packages , it will give : can not find qt 
<poimen> dapper flight 2 is prety stable so far
<poimen> someone kwos how to enable multiverse in dapper?
<sebas> Riddell: self.connect(self.userlist, SIGNAL("selectionChanged(QListViewItem *)"), self.slotListClicked)
<sebas> def slotListClicked(self,item):
<sebas> That's an example from userconfig
<viviersf> Riddell : pING
<Riddell> hi viviersf 
<viviersf> hehe
<viviersf> hello
<viviersf> when using kontact
<viviersf> then you go to notes
<viviersf> and create one
<viviersf> it gives error about not making the file
<viviersf> it seems that the knotes dir doesnt get created 
<Riddell> "Unable to save the notes to /home/jr/.kde/share/apps/knotes/notes.ics. "
<Riddell> that one?
<viviersf> ityes
<viviersf> *yes
<Riddell> how insane, I don't remember seeing any reports for that
<Riddell> maybe nobody uses knotes
<Riddell> I'll ask the kontact people
<Riddell> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> oops, wrong command!
<Riddell> I always suspected there was something going on with you two :)
<Riddell> hello Huahua 
<Hobbsee> i meant /msg seth_k|lappy, not /nick seth_k|lappy!  sheesh!
<Huahua> hello Riddell 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, he helps me package, no more :P
<Hobbsee> ack
<freeflying_> Riddell: why can't I do like this " sudo apt-get build-dep kate or orther kde packages"
<Hobbsee> cant package anything that requires kdelibs4-dev
<Mez> yeah - whats up with kdelibs-dev ?
<Hobbsee>  kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libkdnssd1-avahi but it is not installable
<Riddell> hmm, did I forget to remove that?
<Hobbsee> must have
<Mez> Riddell: yeah  i upgraded and it removed kdelibs4-dev and something else :d
<freeflying_> Riddell:  after I upgrade to dapper now , when I build kde package , it tell me qt or kdeincludes can not be found
<Riddell> ok, I'll fix kdelibs4-dev now
<Riddell> freeflying_: scim etc is ok in theory to go into main, so I'll 
<Riddell> ask the security man to review it
<freeflying_> Riddell: cool ,thx
<freeflying_> Riddell: unfortunately , I can make them work on my system now 
<Mez> Riddell: yeah - it should be fine - but for it to be backported is a no go
<Riddell> freeflying_: can or can't?
<freeflying_> sorry , can't
<Riddell> freeflying_: since when do they not work?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excellent, thanks
<freeflying_> Riddell: hard to tell 
<viviersf> Riddell, well the other dude in impi office uses knotes
<viviersf> so he is annoying me a bout it lol
<freeflying_> Riddell: they can work well about flight-2
<freeflying_> Riddell: but after flight-2, I turn back to breezy 
<freeflying_> Riddell: so I don't know if this phenomenon due to the patch of immodule
* Hobbsee waits for the fix of kdelibs4-dev, and reads the cdbs documentation in the meantime
<Tonio_> hi all
<Mez> Riddell: whats the package(s) for the zeroconf sutff
<Riddell> Mez: new kdelibs, new kcontrol has a module added, whatever program you want but kdnssd has the ioslave
<freeflying_> Riddell:  I'll do a fresh install to test them
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kde bugs, would you suggest reporting on launchpad or bugs.kde.org ? I'm not very familiar with bug reports;)
<Mez> Riddell: do we have a "Zeroconf places" in "Remote places" yet? 
<Riddell> Mez: yes, should do
<Mez> Riddell: libkdnssd-avahi
<Mez> not available apparently
<Riddell> Mez: that's because it doesn't exist
<Riddell> Tonio_: depends if it's a kubuntu problem or a KDE problem
<Mez> so why does kdnssd depend on it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think a kde one....
<Riddell> Mez: guess I need to reupload that too :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: bugs.kde.org then
<Mez> Riddell: ah: so no Zeroconf support yet ?
<Tonio_> ark bugs when you try to compress a folder when browsing system:/home..... but working with /home/username
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds like KDE then
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay thanks ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just building that powersave package, and then testing kpowersave... I will let you know if that sounds good
<viviersf> Riddell, is pmount still needed by kde 3.5 ?
<Mez> Tonio_, darn you - I was looking at doing that
<Riddell> viviersf: yes
<viviersf> koies
<viviersf> *okies
<Tonio_> Mez: I was just thinking about test at the moment, not uploads ;)
<Mez> ;)
<Tonio_> Mez: I you wanna do it, no pb
<Tonio_> Mez: already tested it ?
<Mez> nah - lol - was looking at doing it :D but meh
<Tonio_> ;)
<gobbe> hello guys!
<tvo> "configure: error: /usr/bin/xmkmf (imake) failed." which pkg do I need to make it work?
<tvo> (kdebase, that is)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what kdebase version?
<Riddell> hello gobbe 
<tvo> 3.5.0 from svn (assuming you mean tvo :) )
<Riddell> tvo: you need the patch which is in latest kdebase in dapper
<tvo> k, wwas already guessing something like that, now browsing the debian/ of dapper kdebase
<Riddell> --- kdebase/kdm/configure.in.in 2006-01-10 23:50:12.000000000 +0000
<Riddell> +++ kdebase/kdm/configure.in.in 2006-01-10 22:59:38.000000000 +0000
<Riddell> -    if $XMKMF >&5 2>&1 && test -f Makefile; then
<Riddell> +    if $XMKMF /etc/X11 >&5 2>&1 && test -f Makefile; then
<tvo> cool, it works now
<Riddell> phew :)
<tvo> now to fix googlebar ;)
<\sh> Riddell: kdebase needs to have a give back..informed infinity / lamont already...only that you know without switching to -devel :)
<Riddell> I'll see your kdebase and raise a kdenetwork
<viviersf> Riddell, 
<viviersf> is there a kde package for pppoe ?
<\sh> viviersf: you mean something like "pppoeconf"?
<viviersf> yar
<viviersf> but kdebase
<viviersf> *kdebased
<viviersf> or proper language
<viviersf> qt based
<\sh> not that I know of
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> fancy putting a ,desktop file
<viviersf> for pppoeconf 
<freeflying_> Riddell:  I can not input chinese in kde program with either scim or other chinese input method like fcitx 
<Riddell> viviersf: knet but I don't know if it works
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> Riddell, 
<viviersf> wont you put in a desktop file for pppoeconfig ?
<viviersf> or is that just a bad idea
<viviersf> or
<viviersf> should i rather put it in an impi package
<Riddell> I've never used pppoeconfig, I don't know anything about it
<Lathiat> it was taken out
<Lathiat> intentoinally
<Lathiat> not sure why but none the less
<Lathiat> since theres no other way to configure pppoe
<allee> Hi all.  wlassistant: I'm looking at current pkging qualility/status and some complains.
<allee> is it worth to spend time on wlassistant or has kubuntu already a good state of the art wlan tool?
<Riddell> we do not
<allee> 'k to I'll try test again here.  And decide again if it's worth fixing
<Riddell> allee: Tonio_ already did it http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=776
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be in the archives
<Tonio_> hum......... Riddell debian packages of powersave and kpowersave are really crappy..... lots of lintian warnings....
<Tonio_> isn't the clean lintian report a requirement of debian policy ?
<Riddell> nope :)
<allee> oh, nice.  it's in alioth svn too since month.  I'll have a look at Tonio_'s
<Tonio_> allee: works fine except some bugs........
<allee> Tonio_: not required but ftpmaster cal requect it
<Riddell> yes, I seem to remember it had problems (not packaging ones)
<allee> Tonio_: I know. but I've don't know anything better :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact after the initial working connection
<Tonio_> if you disconnect and reconnect, dhclient isn't launched
<allee> easier to use that is
<Tonio_> so you have to perform it manually.........
<Tonio_> if that bug could be resolved it would work perfectly....
<Tonio_> I'm using it for month and that's the only bug I found
<Tonio_> allee: I reported the bug, but no news.... I need to find a dev to make a patch hehe
<allee> Tonio_: and the test www.google.com reachable need to be optional (not every home network in online all the time) :(
<Tonio_> unfortunately, I can't do it by miself
<Tonio_> allee: is there a test performed ? I didn't saw that ;)
<allee> Tonio_: cause you're online :)
<Tonio_> allee: yep ;)
<allee> Tonio_: more bugs you remember?  I add then to debian/TODO
<Tonio_> hum..........
<Tonio_> nope, I think that's all
<Tonio_> allee: I will maybe place a bounty on launchpad for this...
<Tonio_> I could pay for a dev to find the bug ;) I want this app to rock hehe
<Tonio_> it is by far te only really clean and easy wireless connection tool I found for kde
<Tm_T> gobbe: aye, got any?
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't there a big problem with uploads ?
<Tonio_> it is the third package that is uploaded but missing, concerning the packages I've done
<Tm_T> Riddell: hum, if I update kdelibs, then I lose big bunch of -dev packages
<Tm_T> known?
<allee> Tonio_: lemme have a look at the code first (don't hold your breath. digikam 0.8.1 has priority)
<Tonio_> allee: ok ;)
<gobbe> Tm_T, got what?
<Tm_T> any answers
<Tm_T> aah, idler!
<gobbe> Tm_T, i'm quite hurry because f**n customers are calling and asking stupid questions ;)
<Tm_T> gobbe: don't look at me like that ;-P
<Tm_T> and I'm not asking anything stupid imo
<gobbe> hihi
<Riddell> Tonio_: none of the packages that I upload have problems, but then I upload with my own address in the changelog so I get the output
<Tm_T> hmh, should I keep jabber audio support in kopete or just compile with unsermake
<Tm_T> compiling speed vs one new function
<Tm_T> install times: with unsermake ~10s and with make ~2min
<Riddell> why does jabber audio support not compile with unsermake?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I will prompt siretart and then if he doesn"t know email elmo
<Tm_T> dunno yet, DarkShock has somewhere the error of it...
<JRe> Tonio_: when you have time to make the Keep package, pokes me I have one or two thing to tell you
<Tonio_> JRe: it is planed by the end of the afternoon ;)
<JRe> Tonio_: ok, cool :)
<Tm_T> ok, it's lost, I'll try to use unsermake myself to get error out
<sealne> Riddell: do you think kde3.5 for breezy is perfectly fine to get people to use (for the forensics students)
<Riddell> sealne: yeah should be
<sealne> i'd have thought so my self but wanted a second opinion :)
<Tm_T> KDE 3.5 <3
<sealne> starting an install tat i wanted to time just before wanting to go to the gym was a bad idea
<Tm_T> Riddell: have you tested kopete 0.12 branch?
<Tm_T> if you like, I might make package of it, so people can test it (without quarantee ofcourse ;p)
<gobbe> my workpal is now installing kubuntu and updating to kde3.5 and he's quite big gentoo fan :D
<Riddell> :)
<freeflying_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1477
<Riddell> freeflying_: I don't suppose that fixes all the problems with chinese in KDE?
<freeflying_> Riddell:  that's just upstream release fix some bugs
<Riddell> yep
<freeflying_> Riddell: have you triedd skim in dapper
<freeflying_> s/triedd/tried
<Riddell> freeflying_: not really, I don't know how to use it
<freeflying_> Riddell: I'm now rebuilding qt removing immodule patch 
<\sh> Riddell: added 2 new searchproviders to kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts...lpbug:<bugno> and lpproduct:<productname> 
<Riddell> \sh: what are the existing shortcuts again?
<Riddell> ah, already uploaded
<Riddell> ubw should be uwiki in my opinion and should point to wiki.kubuntu.org, I'll change that in a bit
<Lathiat> i got a question
<Lathiat> is it just me
<Lathiat> or is there no way to turn the clock into 12-hour mode
<\sh> of course ther eis
<\sh> right click on the clock
<Riddell> this is KDE
<\sh> then date & time format
<\sh> then click on time & dates tab
<\sh> and select the second entry in time format
<\sh> press apply and ok...and feel free to dance the am/pm dance
<\sh> and you have to restart the clock applet :)
<Riddell> jjesse: gobbe here says he'd love to help with Kubuntu docs
<Riddell> Lathiat: what's the status of avahi off by default?
<Lathiat> \sh: oh
<Lathiat> \sh: i see
<Lathiat> thats totally unobvious
<Lathiat> :)
<\sh> well..the time format is somehow localized setting...so it belongs to the locale settings in kde
<Lathiat> Riddell: to be honest i havent really ever touched the avahi package
<Riddell> Lathiat: oh, why did I think you had then?
<Lathiat> i work on avahi
<Lathiat> just havent touched the debian package
<Riddell> Lathiat: ok, sorry for the hassle then :)
<Riddell> I see slomo in the changelog, I'll ask him
<Lathiat> yeh slomo has done a fair bit
<Lathiat> and ross
<Lathiat> simple change none the less
<Lathiat> could just not install avahi-daemon
<Lathiat> which works fine
* Lathiat shrugs
<Lathiat> means its harder to get when you want it tho
<Lathiat> that said just installing it means it wont work anymore
<Lathiat> its a tradeoff really
<Riddell> how does not installing avahi-daemon work?
<Lathiat> Riddell: libavahiclient doesnt depend on avahi-daemon
<Lathiat> and apps will run without it running just the same as it being off by default
<Lathiat> and if avahi starts theyll pick up and start using it (assumign its coded correctly)
<Riddell> but you need the daemon to advertise anything presumably?
<Lathiat> Riddell: you need it for anything
<Lathiat> to advertise or browse
<Lathiat> there is an option to turn off advertising by default but that doesnt satisfy the whole no open port thing
<Riddell> so when you say not installing avahi-daemon works fine that's not really the case :)
<Lathiat> Riddell: it works jsut as well as not starting it by default when installed ?
<Riddell> why doesn't it satisfy no open ports?
<Lathiat> because avahi listens on a port
<Lathiat> if its started
<Lathiat> (the daemon)
<Lathiat> and ubuntu policy is not to listen on any port in default config
<Riddell> yep
<Lathiat> that said
<Lathiat> the libc resolver listens on a port when in use
<Lathiat> so you know :P)
<Lathiat> -P
<Riddell> it's probably easier to code the kcontrol module to edit /etc/defaults/avahi-daemon than to install avahi-daemon is my thinking
<Lathiat> well
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> let me change the package now
<Lathiat> will have to ask ross & slomo what they think
<Lathiat> and it has the disadvantage of installing avahi-daemon meaning it doesnt work
<Riddell> can have a postinst saying "edit /etc/defaults/avahi-daemon to turn on"
<Lathiat> or on boot like some other things do
<Lathiat> rsync daemon ex
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> i dont know how to ask the rules file to install an extra file in /etc/defaults
<Lathiat> CDBS styles?
<Riddell> edit the .install file
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> and just add it
<Lathiat> how do i specify the place to put it?
<Riddell> debian/avahi-daemon.defaults debian/avahi-daemon/etc/defaults/avahi-daemon
<Riddell> or something
<Lathiat> yeh i think so
<Lathiat> or just etc/
<Lathiat> maybe
<Lathiat> hrm
* Riddell goes for the most uploads of kdelibs in a day
<Riddell> freeflying_: scim 1.4.4 looks fine, uploading
<freeflying_> Riddell: nice 
<\sh> Riddell: swfdec 0.3.6 building
<\sh> and it has a lot of pointer to integer of different size warnings...shame on upstream
<JakubS> Riddell: is libkdnssd-avahi folded into kdelibs4c2a package now?
<\sh> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> JakubS: yes
<JakubS> then kdnssd package should now have libkdnssd-avahi as dependence
<JakubS> s/now/not/
<Riddell> JakubS: correct :)
<Riddell> but the new kdenetwork is waiting on the new kdelibs
<\sh> Riddell: brrr..why didn't you tell me that swfdec is main
<Riddell> umm, I didn't know, does it matter?
<Riddell> I just saw that a new version was out
<\sh> if it breaks yes :)
<\sh> I will be blamed :) but anyways...new versions are good :)
<Riddell> and it's fine to break universe of course :)
<JakubS> btw: i checked kwin4 and it can publish/find games on LAN no problems
<\sh> Riddell: yes, but not main :)
<Riddell> JakubS: ok, maybe I'm being silly, I'll try again once I've sorted out these KDE packages
<JakubS> and mateedit freezes completely when trying to create session, no idea why
<sealne> Riddell: is http the only way to get kubuntu.org/packages/* ?
<Riddell> sealne: yes
<Riddell> how else would you like?
<sealne> rsync?
<\sh> via apt?
<\sh> there is an apt-rsync?
<Riddell> \sh: apt talks http
<sealne> nah to make a local mirror
<\sh> Riddell: that's what I know :)
<sealne> and ofcourse ftp
<\sh> sealne: oh...wget in mirror mode?
<sealne> which is nasty and leaves crap lying around
<Riddell> sealne: I don't really have any way of settings that up but most of the packages are also on ftp.kde.org which is mirrored on mirrorservice.org which does have rsync
<sealne> k
<Riddell> but more delay that way
<sealne> better than it used to be, i rember mirror had 2 year old versions of samba
* freeflying_ sleeping time , night all
<Tm_T> Riddell: that jingle&unsermake issue: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/502428
<Riddell> Tm_T: it needs -I.. set or something
<Riddell> Tm_T: is the code in SVN?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Jingle
<jjesse> Riddell: for the docs we should remove any reference to bugzilla but what is the best link to submit a kubuntu specific bug? 
<Riddell> yes, good point.  https://launchpad.net/malone
<jjesse> Riddell: do i need to reference a specific distro? like https://launchpad.net/malone/distro/XXXX or just use https://launchpad.net/malone/distro/ubuntu
<jjesse> where XXXX is kubuntu or is there not a distro for kubuntu?
<Riddell> kubuntu is the same as ubuntu as far as malone knows I think
<jjesse> when does flight3 come out?
<Riddell> jjesse: tomorrow possibly
<jjesse> Riddell: are the updated release notes going in there?  is there any i need to update for flight3?
<Riddell> hmm, I should do a kubuntu-docs upload should I?
<Riddell> you could add that zeroconf support and CJK are in, although neither is really tested
<jjesse> Riddell: anything else that should be added to the release notes?
<Riddell> jjesse: I think that's all for now
<tvo> hmm, that right-click menu on konqui searchbar has never worked I think
<hunger> Is zeroconf enabled in kubuntu now?
<Riddell> hunger: I just uploaded kdebase and kdenetwork so cross your fingers that that'll compile OK and it will in a couple of hours
<hunger> Riddell: Ah! I saw something about it when updating kdelibs and was wondering why konqui does not understand "zeroconf:/"
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks for enlightening me once again.
<Riddell> hunger: yeah, you need kdnssd which isn't installable until the new kdenetwork is in
<Tm_T> :)
<hunger> Riddell: Will that be part of dapper's kubuntu install?
<poimen> hello
<poimen> :)
<poimen> Riddell hello
<Riddell> hello poimen 
<poimen> Riddell : I got dapper flight installed and I did apt-get upgrade and downloaded 300mb of new sofware now I am doing the same :)
<Riddell> awooga
<poimen> lol
<poimen> today kubuntu is broken too?
<poimen> nevermind I am just finishing this 20mb download to install all the software 
<poimen> hum. anoting bug in my machine in kde
<Riddell> what's that?
<poimen> I get 8 monted icons of /dev/hdb drive in the desktop lol and I dont even have a cd in the drive
<poimen> also I get a /dev/hda icon showing it mounted
<poimen> also I dont have any cd in the drive
<poimen> let see if I can delet them via konsole because I cant with the gui
<poimen> nope I cant
<poimen> kde mount it like this media:/hdb7   media:/hdb6 media:/hdb5   etc...  when I put a cd in I click on any icon and I get to the same files 
<poimen> strange thing
<poimen> lol and If I want to eject a cd a I have to give the eject comand to all the 8 icons
<poimen> lol
<nlindblad> Riddell: sorry
<Riddell> nlindblad: hmm?
<nlindblad> marked it invalid
<Riddell> nlindblad: oh that's fine, nobody harmed
<\sh> so...psi-0.10 is just finished to be ready for the archives
<\sh> Riddell: do we get kde-3.5.1 before the 19th?
<\sh> January 20th, 2006: Tagging KDE 3.5.1
<\sh> well..I think we can get it in
<Tm_T> :)
<Riddell> nlindblad: don't be put off :)
<nlindblad> Riddell: I won't
<bobesponja> Riddell: [posted on #kubuntu]   i don't know if it's too late for drapper but please consider using showimg instead of gwenview, it's really has nice features see http://www.jalix.org/projects/showimg/
<Tm_T> gwenview just works
<Riddell> showimg doesn't even compile
<Tm_T> hehe
<bobesponja> Riddell: there's a new version out today
<Riddell> bobesponja: oh cool, are you able to see if it compiles with dapper?
<bobesponja> Riddell: sure, it does on my sid, i'll tell you about drapper
<bobesponja> I'm gonna try now
<trappist> showimg does look pretty sweet.  looks like my gimv would look if it were pretty.
<bobesponja> trappist: it is really sweet
<bobesponja> :)
<bobesponja> it can also use kipi plugins
<bobesponja> but I think gwenview too
<allee> bobesponja: yes, showimg, gwenview and digikam, kimdaba use kipi-plugins
* allee wonders why the hell they choose not put the location field next to the directory tree view.  The on always feels lost in the little treeview
<\sh> wow...jim is thinking about applying a 2004 patch towards pykde...because I discussed again to loud
<Riddell> go \sh  :)
<\sh> well...I mentioned that kubuntu is shipping pykde in their main repositories and even the great kubuntu leader is coding with pykde :)
<\sh> great kubuntu leader != sabdfl
<Riddell> hmm?  who's that then?
<\sh> who else then you :)
<Riddell> oh, him :)
<Riddell> yeah, pykde rocks
<Tm_T> yeah, he is king
<Tm_T> ...you mean me?! :O
<apokryphos> kubuntu dedication to pykde -- perfect, my plan to convert my brother is developing.
<\sh> hmm...what about starting a discussion on kde-devel with the topic "kde development cycle should match kubuntus release cycle"...and as argument "if you don't follow our rules, we will switch to gnome"
<\sh> hehehe
<Tm_T> \sh: yeah!
<\sh> dum dum de dum kubuntu de dum dum kubuntu :) 
<apokryphos> a kubuntu theme tune; perfect.
<Tm_T> \sh: whoooops
<\sh> apokryphos: actually it's the ubuntu thought crime song :)
<apokryphos> ok, back to the piano/drums to develop a unique kubuntu one then
<Tm_T> \sh: well, response was mostly just "lol"... people doesn't takee us seriously, how's your gnome installing is going on?
<Tm_T> -e
<Tm_T> I'm about to finish it
<\sh> Tm_T: hehe :) 
<Tm_T> hey, don't laugh! gnome isn't fun
<\sh> Tm_T: I have all three desktop environments on my laptop..so I can switch quite easily
<Riddell> three?
<\sh> gnome, kde, xfce
<Tm_T> yeah, but now you can't use kde anymore, it was your idea!
<\sh> Tm_T: actually I know this would never happen in the near future..:) 
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> damn, why I'm using gnome then? I'm switching back
<\sh> Riddell: you don't know anything about xubuntu? :)
<Riddell> \sh: only that they stole ivman off us
<Riddell> I don't know their status though
<Tm_T> xubuntu is quite good, I installed it to my older sister's laptop
<\sh> I'm waiting now for suns project named cubuntu ubuntu with cde
<Riddell> yuck
<Tm_T> noooo
<Tm_T> wubuntu, ubuntu with WindowMaker <3
<\sh> well, to be honest, on a sun blade 1000 cde was much more usable then kde 2.x or gnome 1
<Tm_T> wubuntu sounds funny :p
* nlindblad hugs Kubuntu
<Tm_T> me too?
<nlindblad> sure
* nlindblad hugs Tm_T 
<Tm_T> get away from me you pervert!
<\sh> hmmm..utnubu.com is registered by canonical...why not kutnubu?
<Tm_T> \sh: =)
<Tm_T> nubu aka noob
<Tm_T> nlindblad: ;)
* Tm_T hugs back nlindblad 
<nlindblad> Tm_T: no gay feelings now
<nlindblad> cause you ain't gonna get any back :D
<Tm_T> gay? you swedish are all blond and thinking gay...
<Tm_T> yuk!
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> nlindblad: btw you don't even know my sex so how you can blame me gayish
<nlindblad> true
<Tm_T> ;)
<nlindblad> do you know mine?
<Tm_T> (and thats why I wonder how the hell you could know that I'm gay)
<Tm_T> whoops
<nlindblad> :D
<Tm_T> ok, that wasn't funny written... I need coffee ->
<nlindblad> Tm_T: you're gay?
<Riddell> you'd never get away with this sort of conversation in #ubuntu-devel
<\sh> nlindblad: who is not gay? :)
<nlindblad> Riddell: shouldn't _all_ feature requests go through launchpad?
<Riddell> nlindblad: major feature requests should be a spec on launchpad, packages for inclusion to MOTU, other stuff can be wishlist beastie items
<nlindblad> I see
<nlindblad> so thunderbird being compiled with other options shouldn't go to launchpad but stay in bugzilla?
<Riddell> yes, that's a wishlist beastie
<nlindblad> right
<nlindblad> damn, got it wrong twice today
<Tm_T> nlindblad: nope, but I do have twisted sense humour
<Tm_T> +of
<nlindblad> Tm_T: okey, good to know
<Tm_T> so don't try me ;)
<Riddell> motu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting
<\sh> nlindblad: until tomorrow :)
<nlindblad> motu?
<\sh> yes
<nlindblad> means?
<Tm_T> masters of the universe
<nlindblad> okey
<Riddell> nlindblad: the community that looks after all the universe packages
<Tm_T> err, how that sounds he-man -like
<Riddell> Tm_T: I think that's the idea :)
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> I think too
<Tm_T> but... nevermind, you haven't seen it
<nlindblad> maybe I'm to dumb to handle bug reports
<Riddell> nlindblad: why?  you do good
<nlindblad> hmm, maybe I'll get more experienced in time
<nlindblad> s/in time/the more time I spend/
<Riddell> yes, do lots more!
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> work harder! *whip*
<nlindblad> Tm_T: okey, will do
<nlindblad> a little tired this evening
<nlindblad> got home an hour later than usually
<nlindblad> because when I came to the bus terminal the bus that I should switch to wasn't there
<nlindblad> it had engine problems
<Tm_T> I pushde 15min big van from icy parking lot
<Tm_T> it was +1 when it was parked, -1 when it was supposed to move
<Tm_T> glad I'm big and strong
<Tm_T> like 53kg ;)
<Tm_T> anyway gone ->
<hunger> Riddell: zeroconf seams to work for me... nothing to see since this is the only box on my lan, but konqui displays an empty page when doing zeroconf:/ now.
<Riddell> hunger: use kpf to publish something and it should show up
<hunger> Riddell: Aehmmm... how?
<Riddell> hunger: add public fileshare applet to kicker
* hunger has kpf installed, but running kpf gives a command not found.
<Riddell> it's a kicker applet
<hunger> It is listed... but when I try to access the server my panel crashes.
<hunger> So zeroconf seems to work... but kpf doesen't:-(
<Riddell> hum, that's not good
<trappist> kpf doesn't have an executable
<hunger> Riddell: What I find way more annoying is that ksysguard does not do cpufreq info anymor.
<hunger> Riddell: It gives the max frequency all the time! scaling_cur_freq is definitly lower.
<hunger> Riddell: Hmmm... ksysguardd is rather oldish... doesen't use /sys but some file in proc. I think that just does not contain the necessary info anymore:-(
<bobesponja> I'm trying to compile showimg but I get an error  about libXft.la, it doesn't exists 
<bobesponja> and grep libXft.la /usr/lib/*.la return many files
<bobesponja> but i installed all the dev libs and it's still not there
<bobesponja> anybody know what's the problem?
<allee> bobesponja: yep the .la files was in breezy but is now no longer in dapper
<allee> is your system updated from breezy to dapper?
<Riddell> bobesponja: use a dapper chroot
<Riddell> or use dapper
<bobesponja> Riddell: I use a drapper
<bobesponja> Riddell: I installed from the iso
<bobesponja> the drapper iso
<bobesponja> Dapper Drake Flight 2 
<Riddell> grep libXft.la /usr/lib/*la
<hunger> Riddell: Bah, ksysguard is seriously rotten! It does not even know /sys yet!
<bobesponja> Riddell: yep, that's what I did and it looks like many kde app still depends on it
<bobesponja> in drapper
<Riddell> very few here
<Riddell> use a chroot then
<bobesponja> Riddell: chroot into what?
<Riddell> your chroot :)
<Riddell> see DebootstrapChroot
<allee> bobesponja: for all makefiles: grep LIB_ Makefile.am | grep lXft
<bobesponja> allee: nothing
<allee> bobesponja: if you find noting then one of the build deps brings it in:  Not sure how to fix it then
<allee> ah, grep for _LIB too ;)
<bobesponja> allee: still nothing
<bobesponja> wait
<Riddell> longest MOTU meeting ever...
<bobesponja> nope still nothing
<crimsun> Riddell: no kidding. I have to duck out for yet another meeting.
<allee> bobesponja: sorry I ran out of idea.  what showimg version are you trying to build?
<bobesponja> 0.95
<allee> where can I download tar + diff?
<bobesponja> I need to try the debootstrap I guess
<bobesponja> allee: http://www.jalix.org/projects/showimg/download/0.9.5/showimg-0.9.5.tar.bz2
<bobesponja> allee: tell me if you succeed :)
<allee> bobesponja: me awaits 3 hours highway now.  I will have a look tomorrow.  Just wanted to make sure it's  that I have it on my disk before I leave.
<bobesponja> allee: ok
<bobesponja> allee: I'll bug you tomorrow then to know how it turned out :)
<allee> bobesponja: mhmm I've to write 2 emails can't hurt to run debuild right now ...
<bobesponja> allee: sure
* hunger just reported the broken ksysguard as malone #6724.
<hunger> If only malone wouldn't be so confusing!
<hunger> ... and I assigned it to kubuntu team as well. I hope that is the proper team for this.
<hunger> Good night!
<allee> bobesponja: builds fine here: -rw-r--r-- 1 ach ach 3582880 2006-01-12 23:41 ../../showimg_0.9.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<allee> bobesponja: I've also dapper from flight2.  Strange that I did not run into the same problem
<bobesponja> allee: do you use universe?
<bobesponja> allee: maybe that messes it up
<allee> they, main restricted universe and multiverse
<bobesponja> allee: well thanx, you can tell Riddell about it because he told me he would give it a try as a gwenview replacement if it compiles
<bobesponja> allee: can you give me the command line to build the dep, i'd like to try
<bobesponja> to build the deb 
<allee> digikam 0.8.1 rc1 debs for brezzy and dapper please test: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6QgnvR32.html
<allee> breezy deb is just a pbuild.  so may not run at all.  Not tested.  have to go now
<allee> bobesponja: unpacked 0.9.5 added 0.9.4.1 diff.gz debian dir and run : debuild
<allee> bobesponja: no big magic ;)
<bobesponja> :)
<bobesponja> thx
<allee> bye
<bobesponja> good night
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-18
<freeflying> Riddell: After today's upgrade . scim and skim works fine 
<Riddell> freeflying: awooga!
<Riddell> freeflying: in dapper?
<freeflying> Riddell: y
<freeflying> Riddell: in dapper
<Riddell> freeflying: great, I'll put scim etc up for main inclusion review then
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<Tm_T> skim? what's that
<Tm_T> hmm, should be sleeping...
<freeflying> Tm_T: the kde fronted for scim
<Tm_T> and scim is...
<freeflying> Tm_T: and scim is a input method framework
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Riddell> for CKJ
<viviersf> sigh
<viviersf> what a sucky thing to do
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kedubuntu-1.png
<Tm_T> bad? ;)
<viviersf> *sits and secures new firewall server *
<viviersf> lol Tm_T 
<verwilst> Tm_T: /me likes :p
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> there's kubuntu, edubuntu and ubuntu logos combined
<verwilst> no shit ;)
<Tm_T> my point is to show that they all three has too much common to be thought separate
<verwilst> problem is when a fourth arrives ;)
<Tm_T> let's see if that will end up to all those three releases ;)
<Tm_T> verwilst: then ubuntu can go, we don't need it ;--P
<verwilst> hehe
<viviersf> there is kinda a 4th
<viviersf> already
<Tm_T> xubuntu yes
<Tm_T> but as long as that's not mentioned in ubuntu.com front page, doesn't matter in this kind of things
<Tm_T> viviersf: and I can add that mouse to center :p
<viviersf> no
<viviersf> then its 5
<viviersf> what bout impi
<viviersf> ;P
<Tm_T> can't remember that one
<Tm_T> but we do need wubuntu
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> dont worry bout impi
<viviersf> will be released soon
<viviersf> Riddell knows that it exists
<viviersf> do i need xscreensaver ?
<viviersf> or does kde need it 
<Tm_T> viviersf: I think it's good to have
<viviersf> well
<viviersf> you got kscreensaver also
<viviersf> im just trying to not have double
<viviersf> apps on impi
<viviersf> 1 of each
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kedubuntu-1b.png
<viviersf> whez the mouse ?
<viviersf> and the impi
<viviersf> ;p
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> viviersf: wanna have new background?
<viviersf> huh
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kedubuntu-1a.png
<Tm_T> I hope you like blue ;)
<viviersf> impi is kde
<viviersf> why wouldnt i like blue ;p
<Tm_T> hehe
<viviersf> oms
<viviersf> bsd takes to long to install
<viviersf> :(
<Tm_T> viviersf: see c too
<Tm_T> note the difference?
<viviersf> huh ?
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kedubuntu-1c.png
<viviersf> your really bored
<alleeHol> Riddell: bobesponja asked me to tell you that showimg 0.9.5 build fine here with debian dir from 0.9.4.1 debs
<alleeHol> bobesponja: done ;)
<Tm_T> viviersf: not really bored, just sorta mad
<Tm_T> viviersf: realised yesterday that there's name for people like me
<Tm_T> viviersf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_Syndrome
<Tm_T> viviersf: http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kedubuntu-1d.png
<Tm_T> like it?
<viviersf> hold
<viviersf> ya its kewl
<viviersf> still missing impi :P
<viviersf> j/k
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> still don't care about impi ;--P
<viviersf> :(
<viviersf> *sniff*
* viviersf tells Riddell to break only Tm_T's packages
<Tm_T> :(
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> yo Mez 
<Tm_T> freeflying_: did you look at those pics?
<crimsun> git pull
<crimsun> crap, sorry
<freeflying_> Tm_T: looks cool
<Tm_T> crimsun: agreed, crap, and don't be sorry ;)
<Tm_T> freeflying_: any suggestions
<Tm_T> ?
<freeflying_> Tm_T: I like it 
<Tm_T> just like it is ?
<allee> viviersf: impi?
<Tonio_> allee: little question ;)
<allee> 'k
<Tonio_> if a tarball doesn't have an "admin" folder, should I had it in the perspective to apply the kdepot patch ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: is it a KDE program?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, kpowersave ;)
<Tonio_> I juste finished the powersave one and stated this one
<Riddell> what's the build system used?
<allee> Tonio_: what does it use to build
<Tonio_> autoconf + automake1.9
<Riddell> spooky
<sealne> where abouts are the dapper daily cds?
<Riddell> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> sealne: please test today's install CD, it might turn into flight 3
<Riddell> live CDs are still broken
<Tonio_> allee: in fact I just looked at the tarball again, there is an admin folder....
<Tonio_> simply debuild -S -sa removes it.... I just need to search why ;)
<Riddell> mystery solved
<allee> Tonio_: heh, just found on kde-apps the changelog that 'admin/ was added'
<Riddell> that's not good
<Tonio_> allee: yep, but destroyed by debuild -S -sa
<Tonio_> rm -rf admin
<Tonio_> rm -f debian/stamp-bootstrap
<Tonio_>  dpkg-source -b kpowersave-0.5.2
<allee> Tonio_: WHAT? check make clean rule ;)
<Tonio_> allee: okay ;)
<Tonio_> allee: found......... okay, I didn't want and so didn't read, the rules file, because I wanted to stay very close to the debian package, but let's go removing this ;)
<allee> Tonio_: strange, strange
<Tonio_> allee: yep, I don't understand what that is doing is rules...........
<freeflying> Riddell: I'tell you that scim and skim can work fine in dapper with gtk and gnome program but not any QT programs
<freeflying> s/I'tell/I'd tell
<Riddell> freeflying: yesterday you said they worked fine
<sebas> Riddell: Did my "howto pass variables to a SLOT in 2 IRC lines" get through to you?
<sebas> 3 days ago or so.
<freeflying> Riddell: I was too exited to check it with QT program
<Riddell> sebas: yes it did thanks but I haven't had time to investigate it yet :)
<sebas> Riddell: That's not my problem, of course ;-)
<sebas> Anyway, back to work.
* sebas grabs the last cookie.
<freeflying> Riddell: so sadly and sorry for telling you these :(
<allee> Tonio_: the rules files is 'unique' never saw this solution to the 'get a more recent admin/' directory.
* allee wonders how huge the diff is for a second debuild run
<JRe> anyone else than me has problems with java in ubuntu ?
<JRe> (dapper)
<Tonio_> allee: I'm trying to get the package in a more "convenient" way
<Hobbsee> JRe: some, yes, URL to test?
<allee> Tonio_: you have a new release to admin is probabliy recent enough.  Use good old minimal rules template ;)
<allee> s/to admin/so admin/
<Tonio_> use yep ;)
<Tonio_> s/use/allee: ;)
<JRe> Hobbsee: the point is I can't run Eclipse nor Azureus
<Tonio_> don't ask me how I did this :)
<allee> Tonio_: hah, success.  I've infected you!!
<Hobbsee> ah, i run neither program
<JRe> Hobbsee: I think it's because of X
<Tonio_> allee: ^^
<allee> JRe: what java variant, sun, ibm, gnu
<allee> +?
<JRe> allee: sun one
<JRe> allee: installed with java-package
<allee> JRe: ohh, does it work?  Failed for me after last sec update from sun
<JRe> allee: yeah it work now with update 6
<JRe> allee: but it's unusefull because after, it's not possible to run eclipse nor azureus
<JRe> allee: I think it's because of swt
<JRe> allee: and BTW I had a FTBFS with your digikam test package
<allee> JRe: I try again next week when I have a fast enough connection again.  Sooner or later I need the java gui for the backup system ;)
<JRe> allee: :)
<allee> JRe: which part failed to build? Which system?
<JRe> allee: was the same error that i told you before: libxft.la not foud
<JRe> allee: on amd64
<Hobbsee> JRe: excuse the ignorance, but what exactly does FTBFS stand for?
<allee> JRe: try pbuilder
<JRe> Hobbsee: Failure To Build From Source
<JRe> allee: ok
<Tonio_> JRe: Finishing kpowersave and then updating keep....
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Tonio_> JRe: I think you had suggestions ?
<JRe> allee: I try it in a dapper pbuilder
<allee> JRe: btw can you grep libXft.la /usr/lib/*.la
* Hobbsee was thinking of BFBVFS = big fiery ball visible from space, but wasnt comming to the correct conclusion from that
<allee> JRe: pbuild in dapper and breezy on i368 was fine here
<apokryphos> Riddell: I got 'em! They look very flash; I like the design :). Thanks.
<JRe> allee: http://ubuntu-fr.pastebin.com/503891
<allee> JRe: shame on you: libXft.la is in /usr/lib/libkmediapart.la
<JRe> allee: do I miss a package ?
<allee> JRe: no.  libXft.la was in breezy but now longer
<JRe> allee: ok so what do I need to do to clean it ?
<allee> JRe: can you apt-get -b source libkipi  and check in libkipi.la has lost the reference to libXft.la
<allee> I've relibtoolized version working here, that why I didn't notice.  the do not depend on libXft anymore
<allee> JRe: if this removes libXft.la, then rebuild with libkexif.  Now digikam should build.
<JRe> allee: ok trying this
<JRe> allee: seems to be working
<allee> good.  Seems like we have to rebuild every lib that contains libXft.la  in it's la files
<allee> Riddell: ^^^^^ 
<JRe> allee: yes :)
* allee states that verlon really know why he's fighting against inderect lib depends
<JRe> allee: ok digikam builded
<JRe> allee: thanks :)
<JRe> allee: test is begining =)
<JRe> allee: is it normal that there is no more standard labels ?
<allee> JRe: standard labels?
<JRe> allee: wait I make a screenshot
<allee> JRe: small one.  I only have isdn ;)
<JRe> ki
<JRe> allee: http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=digikam7cq.jpg
<allee> JRe: mhhm, I remember people complaining about People, Events etc.  and a related i18n() problem
<allee> JRe: looks like they standard tags got removed as a solution.  I'll check that it's really a feature and not a bug
<JRe> allee: in reality thet
<JRe> allee: in reality they start to disapear in 0.8.0
<JRe> allee: ok
<JRe> allee: apart from that everything seems fine
<allee> JRe: you do not miss by accident the umount menu item in Camera?  heh, heh
<allee> JRe: thx for the test
<sealne> woo!! dapper asks about http proxy :-)))
<sealne> no more 8min timeout waits
<Riddell> jjesse: docs meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<jjesse> grin thanks i forgot it was time
<freeflying_> hi anyone indapper may do " echo $QTDIR " and tell me the reslut
<Riddell> QTDIR isn't set in Debian/Kubuntu
<Riddell> Tm_T: is that logo you have ment to be used for anything?
<Tonio_> Riddell: both powersave and kpowersave uploaded
<Riddell> Tonio_: do they use HAL?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> and dbus
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there anything special with HAL I should have known ?
<Riddell> no, I was just wondering if I'd remembered that correctly
<Tonio_> ah ok ;)
<Tonio_> kpowersave was a pain to package.......... really !
<Riddell> we love you for it
<Tonio_> lol
<Tonio_> in fact most of the crappy things where resolved in the debian package...
<Tonio_> when they are confirmed correct, I will email then to the debian maintainer
<\sh> Riddell: pykde upstream will apply the patches...and tries to improve the support
<Riddell> woo
<\sh> and I have to give him some examples for kconfigxt in python 
<Riddell> do you have any?
<Tonio_> JRe: keep 0.2.0 packaged and uploaded, while I'm still waitin' for a po folder "ma poule" ;)
<Riddell> my keyboard is in US layout and I can't find the backslash
<\sh> Riddell: yepp :)
<\sh> Riddell: I'll refactor my kpybt examples easily
<Tm_T> Riddell: maybe for artwork if it's good enough
<Tm_T> Riddell: just playing with ideas
<Tm_T> Riddell: what you think? or ideas where it can be used?
<nlindblad> hi
<bobesponja> allee: thanx :)
<allee> bobesponja: np :)
<\sh> allee: ok..k3b is as well hit by the libXft.la issue
<\sh> kbluetooth as well
<\sh> and some other stuff which I have to find out which package it is
<nlindblad> hi \sh
<\sh> Riddell: libXft.la is gone...we have to check the packages for kde...k3b and what allee said libkexif libkipi digikam etc. there are a lot more 
<\sh> hey nlindblad 
<nlindblad> how come kmail isn't in the "Internet" submenu?
<\sh> because it's replaced by kontact
<\sh> in the office section
<nlindblad> right
<\sh> but you can easily add kmail to your panel without any difficulties :)
<nlindblad> yeah
* spstarr_work wonders if KDE 4 nightly debian packages are available somewhere (if one can build KDE 4.0 with core libs)
<bobesponja> Tm_T: is kedubuntu  really planned or are you just doing it (the artwork) for fun?
<bobesponja> Tm_T: it looks great anyway :)
<nlindblad> bobesponja: URL?
<bobesponja> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/
<bobesponja> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kedubuntu-1d.png and others
<nlindblad> thanks
<OculusAquilae> bobesponja: would be nice to have it 
<\sh> OculusAquilae: does ogra know about it?
<OculusAquilae> \sh: about what?
<bobesponja> OculusAquilae: I think edubuntu should have been based on kde in the first place cause kde has such a great kdeedu project 
<\sh> OculusAquilae: kedubuntu and this nice artwork?
<bobesponja> OculusAquilae: and ubuntu too should have been basd on kde cuase it has such a great DE project ;)
<\sh> bobesponja: kdeedu is used in edubuntu :)
<OculusAquilae> bobesponja: right :)
<bobesponja> \sh: i know but still, they should have picked kde as the main DE
<bobesponja> :)
<OculusAquilae> \sh: don't know
<\sh> who did this artwork?
<\sh> Tm_T: talk to ogra fast :)
<Riddell> spstarr_work: there are no KDE 4 packages, it's not ready for packaging yet
<spstarr_work> oh, so still in heavy development I was hoping to build it from SVN soon and begin to examine it
<Riddell> spstarr_work: building from SVN is the way to go, although no paticular promises that it'll build at any given time
<spstarr_work> given :)
<Riddell> ** test flight 3 candidate CDs!  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20060113.1/  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060113/
* spstarr_work has brought Kubuntu to his work and its..spreading :-) my PM manager uses it on one of his laptops now ;)
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> one of my colleagues runs it now
<Lathiat> as do i
<Lathiat> on our work pcs
<Lathiat> and this guy si like, never touched linux in his life
<spstarr_work> :)
<Lathiat> he is a computer tech tho
<spstarr_work> I will become a Ubuntu desktop once the support of win2k expires on this machine im on :)
<Riddell> spstarr_work, Lathiat: that's great to hear
<spstarr_work> well, Kubuntu that is
<Lathiat> i need to fix this 1 big in the remote desktop client
<Lathiat> if you have dual monitor 
<Lathiat> e.g. nvidia or atis bgi desktop - but with xinerama extensions to tell you the layout
<spstarr_work> im interested to seeing how KDE 4 and Xegl is going to intergrate in some mannor
<Lathiat> if you fullscreen the client, it fills one monitor
<Lathiat> but the graphic part is centered as if it should be going accross both monitors
<spstarr_work> I know QT has 'Arthor'
<Lathiat> i figure there just using the wrong bit of info to put the imagine in the right spot
<spstarr_work> (aka, Cairo for KDE)
<verwilst> Riddell: when is flight 3 due?
<verwilst> since my 5 dapper systems are going into production next week hehe
<Riddell> verwilst: whenever we get all the CDs tested
<jjesse> Riddell: are there any x86 cd's you need tested?
<verwilst> gottogo!
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, see the URLs above
<jjesse> downloading
<jjesse> hmm if i rsynced my .iso this morning will it be the latest?
<Riddell> depends on your morning
<Riddell> rsync again and find out
<jjesse> i'm gmt -5
<Riddell> timestamps at those cdimage URLs should be GMT
<jjesse> yeah it was, cool working on it right now
<bobesponja> i've just installed qt4.1 and I don't get any icons in designer-qt4 http://p80.free.fr/designer-qt4.png
<bobesponja> anyone has the same problem?
<Riddell> bobesponja: kubuntu packagfes?
<bobesponja> Riddell: yes
<bobesponja> Riddell: do you have the same problem?
<Riddell> installing..
<bobesponja> k
<bobesponja> Riddell: I have the same problem with assistant-q4, no icon are displayed in the toolbar
<Riddell> bobesponja: works for me
<Riddell> bobesponja: breezy or dapper?
<bobesponja> Riddell: drapper
<Riddell> bobesponja: icons in assistant-qt4 work for me, if not the docs
<bobesponja> Riddell: and in designer?
<Riddell> yes, works there too
<bobesponja> Riddell: see this http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2006/01/msg00088.html
<bobesponja> Riddell: did you  install libqt4-debug ?
<Riddell> nope, installing..
<bobesponja> I'm gonna remove it and see what happen, that seems to be the problem according to the thread
<Riddell> yes, that breaks it
<Riddell> so rename libqt4-debug to libqt4-addbug
<bobesponja> :)
<pef> hello
<Riddell> yo pef
<pef> Riddell: hello jonathan, happy to be able to come here :)
<Riddell> pef: flight 3 candidates need testing if you're looking for something to do :)
<Riddell> pef: also upstream version freeze next week, although I think universe has longer
<pef> Riddell: currently I cannot install flight2 :/ 
<pef> Riddell: doesn't find nor cdrom nor hard drive
<jjesse>  Riddell: no problems w/ the live cd here
<Riddell> jjesse: i386?
<gobbe> i might test fligt3 with my desktop-computer because i have now this thinkpad for job :)
<jjesse> correct i386
<jjesse> i386 and using qemu to run it
<Riddell> clever
<jjesse> i've become a fan of using qemu to learn/test things
<Riddell> I always found it too slow to be of use
<jjesse> i have xp pro,breezy and dapper
<jjesse> well for simple things that i wnat to do and learn it is easier then rebooting to a different operating system
<sebas> For simple things to test on dapper, chroot is quite useful.
<sebas> If you're running breezy or another linux, that is.
<jjesse> is there a page or something that i can learn how to use chroot?
<sebas> Google helps you.
<jjesse> grin thnaks
<sebas> The important thing is to bind mount /tmp, /dev and /proc in your chroot.
<sebas> Then you can do most things, export DISPLAY=:0 and you can even run GIU programs.
<sebas> (Maybe xhost - aswell)
* sebas 's afk.
<pef> sebas: adding -d to dchroot command works well too for gui programs :)
<sebas> Ah, thanks.
<sebas> But that's dchroot, I was talking about chroot. (Not that I know the difference :D)
<jjesse> Riddell: todays dapper i386 installed w/o issues on the install working on testing it
<Riddell> jjesse: excellent, thanks
<nlindblad> hello again
<Riddell> hello nlindblad 
<nlindblad> is the migration finished yet?
<Riddell> not that I've heard
<nlindblad> sounds like a big, big project
<Riddell> I belive the script ran for a hour then broke so it's being done again
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> but is Launchpad something from Canonical Ltd (the official sponsors of Ubuntu)?
<nlindblad> *-s
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and it should be able to handle our needs much better than bugzilla
<nlindblad> how come this migration hasn't been done before?
<Riddell> bugzilla not being designed for 10,000 packages
<Riddell> because lauchpad is a big project and wasn't ready before I guess
<nlindblad> would be nice if KDE/GNOME/XFCE had their translation/bug tracking with Launchpad too
<Riddell> nlindblad: well once dapper pacakges get ported into rosetta (translation part of launchpad) then I'll suggest to the KDE i18n teams that they use it
<nlindblad> good
<nlindblad> imagine if major projects would use Launchpad and some other distros joined in
<nlindblad> lots of work saved
<Mez> nlindblad, thats the whole concept behind it
<nlindblad> I know
<nlindblad> I'm just enjoying the thought of it
<nlindblad> but is it right that Launchpad itself is not entirely free/libre software?
<spstarr_work> i wanna see the source for it :)
<Riddell> nlindblad: it's not at all Free
<nlindblad> libre then
<Riddell> but will be at some unspecified time in the future
<nlindblad> open source
<Riddell> that's what I ment
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> but I thought Canonical Ltd were into libre software
<Riddell> the rationale is that for launchpad they have very specific ideas about how it should work and the development of it wouldn't benefit from being open
<Riddell> which is probably quite correct
<nlindblad> I see
<Riddell> but not everyone is happy about it not being Free
<nlindblad> yeah, some projects might not join because of that
<jjesse> how long do you think those kubuntu cd's will take to get to MI Riddell ?
<Riddell> jjesse: MI?
<jjesse> michigan, USA
<Riddell> oh, no idea I'm afraid
* spstarr_work can see it now, the Kubuntu truck on the highway, with a big blue Kubuntu gear on it with "Kubuntu's on the road!"
<bobesponja> Riddell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060113/ torrent tracker seems to be dead
<LaserJock> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> LaserJock: hi
<LaserJock> Riddell: hi I was looking at merging kdeaccessibility and I wondered what "Remove GCC 3.4 on hppa" meant in the changelog
<Riddell> LaserJock: gcc 4 had a problem on hppa for a while that ment thing didn't compile, so those pacakges were set to use gcc 3.4
<LaserJock> Riddell: in debian/control?
<Riddell> build-dep: gcc-3.4 [hppa] 
<Riddell> plus some variable set in debian/rules
<LaserJock> Riddell: sorry to be a bother but when I do grep hppa in /debian all I get is the changelog entry
<Riddell> that's because it was removed
<LaserJock> oh, ok
<LaserJock> so we should be able to just sync it from Sid?
<LaserJock> Riddell: the debian kdeaccessibility package built fine in my dapper pbuilder, should I ask for a sync?
<Riddell> LaserJock: could you get me a debdiff of the current ubuntu and debian package
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> its 2.4MB
<LaserJock> a lot of .svn stuff
<Riddell> just diff the debian directories then
<Riddell> hmm, in which?
<LaserJock> well, there is some .svn stuff in debian/cdbs/
<Riddell> in ubuntu or debian?
<LaserJock> oh, the .svn is in ubuntu's debian/cdbs/
<Riddell> ah, so my fault
<Riddell> well find . -name .svn | xargs rm -rf
<LaserJock> ok, if I exclude .svn from the debdiff the diff of the debian/ dirs is 795k
<Riddell> then take a diff -urN
<Riddell> crivvens
<Riddell> can you put it on a webserver somewhere?
<LaserJock> the diff? sure
<LaserJock> Riddell: http://chem.unr.edu/~mantha/ubuntu/kdeaccessibility_3.5.0-0ubuntu1.diff
<Riddell> oh, branch patch and buildprep
<Riddell> there's no signifiant changes in the debian version and some in the ubuntu version that need kept, just leave it
<LaserJock> so don't sync, leave it as is?
<Riddell> correct
<Riddell> it'll probably get updated for KDE 3.5.1 anyway
<LaserJock> when will that be?
<Riddell> just after upstream version freeze
<LaserJock> oh, ok
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-19
<minghua> Riddell: ping
<freeflying_> Riddell:   https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/6606
<freeflying_> Riddell: guys from ubuntu-kr team report that hi can not activate nabi , which is a korea input method using xim
<freeflying_> Riddell: it's seems something wrong with qt pached with qtimmodule
<\sh> Riddell: why did you delete the website about kde-hal-device-manager?
<\sh> freeflying_: did they test out the new upload of qt? I patched qtimmodule patch to make it work again...with keyrelease evenets
<\sh> oh i read the bug report now
<freeflying_> \sh is 3.3.5-1ubuntu13?
<\sh> yes
<freeflying_> \sh: it dosen't work too
<\sh> well...then we're fcked
<freeflying_> \sh or we'd remove that patch 
<\sh> well, then katapult is not working anymore
<freeflying_> \sh: I meant remove qtimmodule patch
<\sh> most properly would be removing the whole immodule patch completly
<\sh> but I wonder, why this patch is proposed to work and everybody should apply it, when it's totally buggy and PITA
<freeflying_> \sh I  totally agree with you , anyway we shall make input method work with qt/kde program
<\sh> what do i have to do to enable this korean thing?
<\sh> I want to see it for myself, so I know now, what is it about :)
<\sh> freeflying_: can you give me a short introduction?
<freeflying_> \sh : I know quite few of korean input method
<freeflying_> \sh but I think it may work like scim 
<\sh> actuallhy i don't know anything about input methods at all :) 
<\sh> sometimes I'm really happy to use latin characters
<\sh> anyways...I'll ask the reporter :)
<minghua> \sh, freeflying_: I have similar problem with scim in XIM mode, I've added a comment in the bug
<minghua> although I haven't upgraded my KDE and try again yet
<\sh> minghua: hmmm...ctrl+space must work :)
<\sh> minghua: because it's working with katapult
<\sh> minghua: you don't have katapult installed and started?
<\sh> minghua: and try to install scim-qtimm
<minghua> \sh: seems not, what package is it in?
<\sh> katapult
<minghua> \sh: well, the whole point of this bug is using input method in XIM mode, which scim-qtimm works around
<minghua> scim supports three IM mode, but most input methods only support one, namely XIM mode
<freeflying_> minghua: can u work with scim-qtimm?
<minghua> freeflying_: didn't try
<\sh> well...the thing is, I don't know if the gtk app is sending the right X11KeyRelease events...and if they're received by qt at all...
<\sh> or to be more precise, if the right X11Key* events are catched up by qt when it was send from gtk apps, because Qt is quite different
<minghua> I don't know about these things either, the thing I am concerned about is that scim is reported to work in Debian unstable's KDE (without skim or scim-qtimm), while it seems it doesn't in Ubuntu's KDE
<minghua> I probably will install KDE in my unstable box later to make sure, but that's not my priority
<minghua> so I didn't even report this bug when I first encountered it
<\sh> minghua: debian doesn't use qtimmodule 
<\sh> minghua: that is the difference between ubuntu and debian
<minghua> \sh: exactly
<minghua> \sh: are you saying qt-immodule can't coexist with XIM?
<minghua> that would be really bad
<\sh> minghua: no, this i can't say, because I don't know. What I know is, that the qt immodule patch is proposed to be the default for distributors to have compatiblity between gtk and qt
<\sh> but somehow this patch is so strange and a PITA...
<minghua> \sh: not according to what I heard
<\sh> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fimmodule_2dqt
<minghua> \sh: my knowledge is that qt-immodule has nothing to do with GTK apps, just as gtk2-immodule has nothing to do with Qt apps
<minghua> I'm writing a little more in the bug
<\sh> This project brings functionality similar to the immodule for GTK+ to the Qt library. The main goal of the project is to extend and enhance the input method support in the Qt library, in order to provide a modern and powerful multi-language input system. Our short term goal is to make Qt (especially Qt/X11) "up-to-date" with other X11-based toolkits such as GTK+. We are also focusing on what the input method API should be for future Qt ver
<\sh> compatiblity is a bad term, I know
<minghua> yeah, the "up-to-date" here means having the same feature/usability, but not inter-operatability, IMHO
<\sh> yes
<freeflying_> minghua: skim can also work with gtk/gnome program 
<\sh> how do i enable skim or scim-qtimm?
<minghua> freeflying_: yes, but then skim uses GTK IM mode or XIM mode
<minghua> there is no way qt-immodule can work in non-qt apps, at least that's what I heard
<\sh> what do i have to start first to let it work 
<minghua> QT_IM_MODULE=scim kate, I suppose
<minghua> bug freeflying_ should know better
<freeflying_> \sh  export QT_IM_MODULE=scim and export QT_IM_SWITCHER=imsw-muti
<\sh> and then?
<freeflying_> \sh; then " skim -d "
<freeflying_> or " scim -d "
<\sh> ok..and now?
<freeflying_> \sh you will have skim icon in your tray
<\sh> nope
<\sh> not for skim
<\sh> with scim yes
<freeflying_> \sh export XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"
<\sh> ok..now how can I enter some special characters which are non-latin?
<freeflying_> \sh if you have intalled skim , then in kde , whether you use scim or skim , skim will start 
<freeflying_> \sh  you'd install some IMEngine like scim-pinyin 
<\sh> just doing it now :)
<\sh> ok..done
<freeflying_> \sh if they can up , you can use ctrl+space to activate 
<\sh> no..doesn't work..scim is running now
* freeflying_ I'd out , and back at night 
<freeflying_> \sh minghua can give you suggestion on how to enable scim 
<\sh> oh well, no accents on french keyboards anymore since the immodule KeyRelease event patch
<\sh> and after the qt immodule patch
<\sh> Riddell: about whatever you are dreaming today :) please let us come with a good solution to fix those issues. qtimmodule is such a PITA...
<\sh> s/come/come up/
<\sh> and I'm such a loser because I work with nodeadkeys
<minghua> \sh: I heard scim fixed deadkeys long ago, but I don't know the detail
<\sh> minghua: the reporter told me with qt 1ubuntu9 he didn't have any problems
<minghua> \sh: I only know the GNOME side of input methods, so if you wanna try, I can give you a quick walkthrough
<minghua> \sh: I saw that, too.  I can recompile Qt to hunt down this problem later, but not know
<\sh> which means that in 1ubuntu10 the immodule patch was actually enabled
<\sh> minghua: well, we need to get a working (sic!) example of how it should work in qt
<\sh> well...I think the best is to disable qtimmodule patch for dapper...it makes no sense to have broken code inside
<minghua> \sh: that's exactly the reason I installed KDE for the first time after three years' using of Linux
<minghua> \sh: I wanted to write precise and exact howto to use scim in KDE, but...
<minghua> I don't want to rely on skim/scim-qtimm as they are not available in debian yet
<\sh> ok...we have a couple of weeks left until Feature Freeze
<\sh> so we need to dive into this problem or disable this feature 
<\sh> brb
<\sh> grmpf...I followed the instructions on the scim/skim homepage..
<\sh> doesn't help
<minghua> \sh: do you have a sid environment?
<\sh> yes chroot on my amd
<\sh> i386 chroot :)
<minghua> would you like to try there?
<minghua> I'm not sure if i386 chroot on amd64 will cause extra problem though...
<\sh> i don't know...but if you can send me a small howto to sh@sourcecode.de I can test it later this day..because I need to get some more sleep :)
<minghua> \sh: okay, I'll do that
<\sh> minghua: cool..thx...
<\sh> ok..i'm going back to dreamland :) 
<\sh> ok..cu later 
<minghua> \sh_away: scim walkthrough mail sent
<\sh> Riddell: wake up :) it's early in the morning...good for discussing important development decisions ;) 
* \sh runs
<\sh> Riddell: we forgot to install usr/lib/qt3/plugins/inputmethods/*.so into libqt3-mt package. I just fixed it...
* allee noticed that after login addressbook std.vcf of kontact is empty
<\sh> good morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> evening \sh :)
* Hobbsee is exhausted
<allee> Hobbsee: hey only 5 hour more kubuntu work left ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is so tired that she'd make stupid erros
<Hobbsee> *errors
<allee> Hobbsee: yeah, same here last night :(
<allee> Hobbsee: so something easy for you:  Do you use kontact? and the addressbook?
<Hobbsee> allee: no, and no, sorry
<Hobbsee> what are you looking for?
<allee> since Friday then I restart kontact the addressbook is empty
<allee> -rw-r--r-- 1 ach ach 196496 2006-01-14 09:27 std.vcf_6
<allee> -rw-r--r-- 1 ach ach      0 2006-01-14 09:27 std.vcf
<allee> this happens on startup on kontact :(  I have to exit kontact, cp the backup, restart
<allee> no updates here since Friday (only dialup until monday)
<Hobbsee> just tried creating a contact, shutting all of kontact, opened it again, contact is still there
<allee> thx, it's strange.  Stop (address not empty), start -> address empty.  Stop again, cp, start and address is preserved
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if there was an upgrade of kontact in the last couple of days - there may well have been, as a lot of kde stuff was upgraded
<allee> Hobbsee: thx for trying. Because it works for you I assume the prob will be gone after next update
<Hobbsee> *nods* - no problems
<\sh> on 2006-01-06 there was a rebuild of kdepin
<\sh> kdepim even
<allee> Hobbsee: side note: you can always check the last update of an pkg with ls -ltr /usr/share/doc.  Check date
<allee> \sh: good. new kdepim. So more hope that prob is gone after next update.thx
<\sh> allee: so your last dist-upgrade was before the 2006-01-06?
<Hobbsee> ah, i see...thanks allee!
<allee> ah, there's also new /var/log/dpkg.log
<allee> \sh no. last up 2006-01-12 22:37
<Hobbsee> allee: which would be the 12th of jan, wouldnt it?
<Hobbsee> yes, right
<\sh> yes..
<Hobbsee> dont worry about em
<Hobbsee> *me
<\sh> kdepim was finally compiled on the 2006-01-08 so you should have latest version :)
* Hobbsee was having trouble figuring out which way the dates went...whether it was US date style, or aussie date style
<\sh> YYYY-MM-DD 
<allee> reboot   system boot  2.6.15-11-686    Sat Jan 14 09:05          (00:39)
<allee> reboot   system boot  2.6.15-11-686    Fri Jan 13 08:36          (13:59)
<allee> reboot   system boot  2.6.15-11-686    Mon Jan  9 19:54         (3+04:05)
<allee> reboot   system boot  2.6.15-11-686    Sun Jan  8 18:19         (1+01:33)
<allee> \sh: Monday was very busy.  I'm not sure if I just fixed the problem.  But yesterday it was defenitely emtpy
<\sh> strange...should be something else then..but what?
<allee> \sh: mhmm, I had this long ago too.  Can't remember what was the solution (was a fixed upstream).  lemme search ...
<allee> \sh, Hobbsee_away: Hmm, when I close my two 'not finished yet' Windows and restart kontact (tried 3 times) the problem is gone.
<allee> \sh, Hobbsee_away: Open the msg in draft folder again.  Exit kontact and address book is empty again.  yeah!
<\sh> allee: sounds like upstream :)
<allee> \sh yes
<allee> \sh reminds me: is malone now the only ubuntu bts and ready?
<\sh> allee: yes
* allee dances and sings.
<Tm_T> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0xb62a9278 ***
<Tm_T> :(
<freeflying_> \sh: ping
<\sh> freeflying_: pong
<freeflying_> \sh have your input method configured ?
<\sh> freeflying_: no..but we know now what caused the problem (imho)
<\sh> freeflying_: missing inputmethod plugins :)
<freeflying_> \sh I've read your comment on launchpad
<\sh> freeflying_: i fixed it with the latest upload...so minghua and you can test :)
<Hobbsee_away> allee: very weird!
<freeflying_> \sh : but actually there has libscim.so in that dir
<freeflying_> \sh and why can't we use that plugin?
<minghua> freeflying_: that won't work, since XIM mode need libqxim.so
<freeflying_> minghua: can't we use QT_IM_MODULE?
<minghua> freeflying_: what do you mean?  tell everybody "XIM is broken, use Qt IM module instead"?
<minghua> freeflying_: what are you going to do with IMs without Qt IM mode support?
<allee> Hobbsee_away: yes, it is. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120093  Feel free to reproduce ;)
<freeflying_> minghua: I just mean although there is no libqxim.so , why dose not  libscim.so  work ?
<minghua> freeflying_: why will it?  it's not like nabi can use scim's Qt IM module
<freeflying_> minghua: but scim can use . 
<minghua> so?  the bug is about "nabi is not working in KDE" after all
<nlindblad> good morning
<freeflying_> minghua: this not noly about nabi but also scim in kde
<Hobbsee> allee: looking
<nlindblad> is the migration finished?
<\sh> freeflying_: well.I followed the instruction of upstream...about scim and skim
<\sh> freeflying_: for me it didn't work
<\sh> freeflying_: but I could make a mistake somehow
<\sh> freeflying_: so it would be good to test the new package of libqt
<Riddell> \sh: aah
<\sh> Riddell: 
<\sh> [12:02]  <minghua> \sh: okay, I have XIM mode working
<\sh> [12:02]  <minghua> \sh: although scim doesn't work well in XIM mode
<\sh> [12:02]  <minghua> \sh: but that's a different issue and it's not specific to KDE (I've seen it in GNOME too)
<\sh> [12:03]  <minghua> \sh: so your fix to libqt3 works
<\sh> Riddell: means FIXED !!! strike :)
<Riddell> awooga
<nlindblad> Riddell: trying flight 3 now
<nlindblad> Riddell: i386, working fine
<Riddell> nlindblad: flight 3 /candidate/ still :)
<Riddell> thanks
<nlindblad> I know, but I'm seeing if I can confirm that freeze someone had
<\sh> ok one bug fixed...what's next
<nlindblad> did all permissions vanish during the migration?
<\sh> nlindblad: permissions?
<nlindblad> editbug
<\sh> nlindblad: well...it's different from bugzilla..I would ask in #launchpad about this :)
<nlindblad> but I'm talking about the permissions I got two days ago
<nlindblad> to edit bugs at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<nlindblad> are those permissions gone?
<\sh> nlindblad: it's different from bugzilla...I don't think there are some special "permissions" as for bugzilla
<nlindblad> okey
<\sh> bugzilla itself is readonly and you can't login anymore
<nlindblad> but isn't it based on team-approval and stuff?
<nlindblad> if you're not in the team you can only make suggestions
<\sh> dunno :) what do you want to do e.g. closing bugs should be possible 
<nlindblad> I wanna help out
<nlindblad> confirm, etc.
<\sh> nlindblad: should work :) try it :)
<\sh> Riddell: I'm working on the libXft.la issue for kubuntu stuff
<freeflying_> \sh I'll have a  try on your latest upload qt tommor
<\sh> freeflying_: no problem :) 
<Tm_T> Riddell: I have this qt bug appearing (?) with kopete now http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116176
<Tm_T> damn, I usa monospace fonts everywhere
<Tm_T> s/usa/use
<Tm_T> oh well...
<JRe> It's me or detection of plugged disk in dapper is not working anymore ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes, font/Qt issue, disabling custom fonts "fixed" that crash :/
<\sh> Tm_T: looks like fontconfig fun, when I'm reading this bugreport
<Tm_T> \sh: that too
<Tm_T> \sh: looks like it was just one font triggering this bug or whatever it is
<Tm_T> so just modifying config file and voila
<\sh> Tm_T: well..our fontconfig version should be clean, regarding dirk muellers elaboration on this issue
<Tm_T> should..
<Tm_T> well, now I know that that one font may cause problems, so I avoid it
<Tm_T> it's unusable font anyway :p
<Tm_T> was set by mistake
<Tm_T> ...and looks like I'm installing qt updates, compiling stuff like crazy ->
<\sh> Tm_T: the new package from dapper, which I uploaded a couple of hours ago?
<pef> someone familiar with laptop functionnality debugging ?
<\sh> pef: mjg59 :)
<pef> \sh: thanks for the pointer :)
<\sh> pef: #ubuntu-laptop :)
<pef> \sh: i'm there ;)
<\sh> damn...I rebuild libkipi to forget libXft.la but gwenview wants to have it still...
<\sh> lets see kdelibs4
<pef> \sh: got same problem yesterday when trying to rebuild drip because of broken dependencies
<\sh> pef: yeah..some lib*.la files still have references...trying to get rid of them 
<\sh> looks like it will be a great adventure for me to find out all the build-deps and checking the -dev packages
<pef> \sh: the faulty library just need to be rebuild, right ?
<\sh> pef: normally
<\sh> but e.g. gwenview have only build-deps named kdelibs4-dev and libkipi-dev and libexif
<\sh> libexif is clean, libkipi is clean as well
<\sh> so something is missing...and it looks like that I will find it somewhere in kdelibs4
<\sh> kaffeine is clean too :)
<\sh> after the rebuild
<pef> will investigate for drip :)
<tvo> blegh, now konqui crashes whenever I try to d/l an example exam... don't think it's a really smart idea to go debug it before studying :)
<pef> \sh: found one reference to libXft.la in libavifile, maybe it can be usefull to you if listed in bdepends :)
<\sh> well...it's not so easy
<\sh> libavifile?
<pef> yes
<\sh> ok rebulding in pbuilder and checking
<pef> libavifile ? I'm rebuilding it right now :) seems to be a bit longer to build
<\sh> pef: well..it can build until i tracked down what else is contaminated with libXft.la :)
<pef> eheh :)
<\sh> find . -type f -exec grep -l "libXft.la" {} \; &> /home/shermann/libxft.la.lst
<\sh> this is my first target :)
<pef> used same method :) but on my dapper chroot the list is narrowed
<\sh> and some of those build-deps in kdelibs and kdebase are the bad boys :)
<Tm_T> \sh: I think yes
<pef> \sh: libavifile was the problem for me...to the new release number, should I increase ubuntux or add build1 (I think no because not a transition)
<\sh> pef: can you uploads? increase ubuntu version because it's already an ubuntu version...only if it's a debian revision then we add for a rebuild "buildN"
<pef> \sh: thanks, I will upload it within the hour :)
<pef> just have to go to work because I forgot keys
<\sh> pef_aw: i can upload as well...it's just finished here :)
<pef_aw> \sh: so do it if you can't wait 1 hour ;)
<\sh> pef_aw: it's finished right now :)
<Tm_T> heh
<pef_aw> \sh: nice :)
<pef_aw> bbl
<Tm_T> humm, nice loads, should not compile 5 apps at the same time
<\sh> ok...lipstik is cleab
<\sh> clean even
<Tm_T> \sh: tiblit has more configuration :)
<\sh> Tm_T: what ever this is :)
<\sh> I have to find the time to bring qinx into ubuntu...nobody wanted to have it in debian, but I like it very much..and it's in my package repository since I started for ubuntu 
<\sh> and actually I'm not afraid anymore to touch qt :)
<pef> \sh: a question about your last change on drip package
<\sh> pef: when was it?
<\sh> last year? I don't remember anything :)
<crimsun> Qt is pretty sane, but Qt4 has some package issuse
<crimsun> issues^
<\sh> crimsun: did you apply the qt-immodule patch? if so, make sure it installs somehow /usr/lib/qt3/plugins/inputmethods/*
<pef> \sh: you changed bdepends from libmagick++9-dev to libmagick++6-dev, why not libmagick++-dev instead ? now libmagick++6-dev no longer exists, so the package has broken dependencies
<crimsun> \sh: looking at the source, it didn't appear to need it
<\sh> pef: because I think we didn't have such thing like libmagic++-dev
<crimsun> it does the check differently from Qt3, at least
<pef> \sh: ok, that what I thought, :)
<\sh> crimsun: so it's already upstream? :)
<\sh> crimsun: I mean the patch :
<\sh> )
<crimsun> \sh: well, at least 4.1.0-1 applied it differently
<\sh> hmmm.
<\sh> rebuilding kdeutils and pray that there is nothing more for this to do
<\sh> ok..gwenview is a bastard
<Tm_T> ?
<\sh> I lack at least one implicit build-dep with libXft.la
<\sh> kdeutils is cleaned, kdeaddons will be cleaned just now
<Tm_T> ah
<allee> \sh: ah, libXft.la.  Rebuild libkipi (or better use the relibtoolized version from alioth) and gwenview builds
<\sh> allee: libkipi is free of libXft.la :)
<\sh> allee: but I think I have to relibtoolize gwenview...I'll see, when I do the rest...I only lack of one or two packages
<\sh> kio-apt is just finished
<\sh> and kdebluetooth is next
<\sh> so I have time for gwenview :)#
<allee> \sh: libkexif also done aka rebuild or alioth version that is relibtoolized?
<\sh> allee: libkexif I need to look later...because it's not in any build-dep of the packages I installed in my chroot :) but thx for reminding me :)
<allee> \sh yeah, relibtooization if a pain. libs are more or less straight forward but bigger one like digikam are ...
<allee> ... lots of .la garbage.
<allee> \sh: ah remind me were I stop with relibtoolize of digikam: A build system patch is needed so LIB_QT=-lqt-mt instead of "-lqt-mt -lroughly_a_dozend_more"
<\sh> yepp
<allee> \sh: this would fix all simple apps
<allee> ... to loose their implizit dependencies  (14 afair)
<allee> \sh fwiw: libkexif is build-dep of digikam and I hope to get 0.8.1 in before 19th.
<\sh> in ubuntu or debian? :)
<\sh> hmmm..I wonder why kdebluetooth checks for xmms
<allee> \sh this time first ubuntu due to deadline issues.  I can't wait this time daily new proc and sync
<\sh> kewl :)
<allee> \sh: yeah, my way of ubuntu uploading get's me no applyForMOTU++, but debianRelation++ ;)
<\sh> hahahahaa
<allee> \sh kdebluetooth bemused uses it:
<allee> +    - bemused, a server for the symbian remote control software
<allee> +      of the same name to control xmms, noatun etc.
<\sh> hmmm..that it's more funny, that it doesn't find it...must have a look again on the build deps
<pef> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/freewheeling/+bug/28519
<pef> then the programm segfaults... what should I do, upload an installable version, or wait a solution for fixing segfault ?
<\sh> first of all, fix the dependency
<\sh> then try to fix the segfault...if it's not possible for you right now, install the fixed depency, and file a bug report about the segfault (don't forget the stacktrace :))
<\sh> dependency even
<pef> ok, thanks :)
<tenco> just a question: is dapper already stable enough to be used by an expierenced linux-user, like debian unstable?
<\sh> dapper is unstable...but stable enough to develop with it :)
* Tm_T uses dapper
<Tm_T> and always ready to tell when kernel is broken _again_ ;--P
<tenco> i am just curios because dapper has a lot of packages i am interested in, like tetex 3 and a DRI module for savage cards
<tenco> s/DRI module.../xorg 6.7/
<tenco> s/xorg 6.7/xorg 7.0/
<Tm_T> xorg 7.0 I think
<Tm_T> ;)
<tenco> X-D
<Tm_T> I'm pre-alpha/alpha/beta tester anyway, so dapper is just fine to me
<tenco> whats UVF?
<Tm_T> hope it's not Ubuntu version Freeze
<Tm_T> V
<crimsun> it's upstream version freeze
<Tm_T> aye
<crimsun> with few exceptions, we don't accept newer upstream versions of packages already in the archive
<Tm_T> crimsun: aye, so that means we're getting stable from now on, I hope atleast :p
<crimsun> yes, that's the plan
<tenco> ah, ok.
<Tm_T> hum, getting busy if I will try get some artwork to release then :p
<Tm_T> month or two
<tenco> seems like i will use dapper from now on :-)
<Tm_T> good
<tenco> bye!
<\sh> ok...most of the kde stuff is rebuild and libXft.la clean...gwenview is my last one now
<\sh> (then libkexif and digikam)
<crimsun> the dastardly libXft.la
<\sh> phew
<allee> \sh Monday or tuesday digikam 0.8.1 will be released.  So maybe you can skip digikam  (rc1 deb: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/)
<\sh> I think I will skip today libkexif as well..gwenview relibtoolizing doesn't help so much..it needs more love...or more rebuilds 
<allee> \sh the external .la files pull in lots of deps :(
<allee> \sh 'cause Tonio is not here. Is it okay to upload an updated wlassistant pkg to REVU?  (Tonio knowns I'm working on it)
<\sh> why not :) I don't mind who uploaded what to Revu :)
<allee> \sh 'k.  but first my son requires attention.  bbl
<\sh> oh sometimes I'm really brainfcked
<\sh> I should update my pbuilder at sometime
<\sh> ok..libkexif 
<\sh> gwenview is clean
<\sh> libkexif is also clean
<\sh> allee: ok..digikam can come..
<\sh> Riddell: clean up done. 
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> my kdesktop is always crashing?
<|Flosoft|> hey again
<gobbe> hey
<pef> hoy
<|Flosoft|> my kdesktop crashes constantly :S
<\sh> how can that be?
<\sh> hoary breezy dapper?
<|Flosoft|> breezy with kde 3.5
<\sh> hmm...I was running a long time breezy with 3.5 and no crashes...
<|Flosoft|> there was an update of the packaga a few days ago ... and now it uses 70% ram and CPU
<\sh> can you try the following: disable kdm/gdm/xdm whatever and start kde via startx 
<|Flosoft|> ???
<\sh> to do so, you have to add in ~/.xinitrc startkde
<\sh> ok..step by step
<\sh> 1. ctrl+alt+f1 to reach a text console
<\sh> 2. log into the console
<|Flosoft|> well via SSH is ok...
<|Flosoft|> sudo su
<|Flosoft|> and then?
<|Flosoft|> vi?
<\sh> what ssh?
<|Flosoft|> logged in
<\sh> no...ctrl+alt+f1
<\sh> and you have your local text console
<\sh> log into this text console
<|Flosoft|> well remote console is easier to paste the commands ;)
<\sh> you want have any X just now
<\sh> so do it now..and configure irssi to connect to freenode :)
<|Flosoft|> ok ... I am on the console
<\sh> or write down the stepsa
<\sh> ok when you are logged in 
<|Flosoft|> I am
<\sh> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop 
<\sh> (if this is your login manager for X)
<\sh> vi ~/.xinitrc
<\sh> add "startkde" (without quotes) to this file
<\sh> save it
<pef> :wq
<\sh> and then execute: startx
<\sh> if the crashes happens as well, you will see on your console error messages
<|Flosoft|> is it ok that xinitrc is an empty file?
<\sh> yes..
<\sh> you create it now
<|Flosoft|> well it doesn't crash
<|Flosoft|> I have to kill it 
<\sh> what now..you explained, that your kdesktop is crashing
<|Flosoft|> because the kdesktop uses too much ressources
<pef> \sh: aren't errors logged using ~/..xsession-errors when using session manager ?
<\sh> pef: modern stuff :) i don't trust it :)
<|Flosoft|> it uses more than 70% of CPU and Ram
<pef> old school way :D
<pef> erf
<\sh> well...why? do you have a big fat background picture? 
<|Flosoft|> nope
<\sh> strange
<|Flosoft|> well I had a normal 1280x1024 jpg
<\sh> did you try to kill it and start it manually?
<|Flosoft|> but never had any problems with that
<|Flosoft|> I killed it ... i'll try to restart it
<pef> have you free disk space left ? (df -h)
<|Flosoft|> yes
<|Flosoft|> Dateisystem            Gre Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehngt auf
<|Flosoft|> /dev/hda2              18G   11G  6,9G  60% /
<|Flosoft|> tmpfs                 253M     0  253M   0% /dev/shm
<|Flosoft|> tmpfs                 253M   13M  240M   5% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<|Flosoft|> /dev/mapper/Server-Server
<|Flosoft|>                       278G  216G   48G  83% /server
<|Flosoft|> root@Ubuntu:/home/admin #
<|Flosoft|> ok ... I logged in
<\sh> ok..you killed kdesktop and restart kdesktop manually
<\sh> is it increasing memory and cpu again?
<|Flosoft|> this is after normal login
<|Flosoft|> 14381 admin     18   0  857m 346m 191m D  6.8 68.7   0:18.10 kdesktop
<\sh> ok..any possibilty to test dapper on the same machine? i don't think it's a kdesktop problem
<|Flosoft|> ow ... I see the error
<|Flosoft|> Invalid entry (missing '=') at .....
<|Flosoft|> how can i fix this?
<\sh> hmm?
<\sh> but this shouldn't eat the memory
<|Flosoft|> well it does
<|Flosoft|> there are millions of messages
<|Flosoft|> always the same file with a different :
<\sh> which file?
<|Flosoft|> one sec ... i'll post a part
<\sh> ah do it on pastbin
<|Flosoft|> yes
<|Flosoft|> ID: 505695
<|Flosoft|> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/505695
<|Flosoft|> this is just a part
<\sh> delete the file :)
<\sh> and check again :)
<|Flosoft|> ok ...
<|Flosoft|> works :)
<|Flosoft|> i'll just restart kde
<\sh> now, how did you create this .desktop file?
<|Flosoft|> i think the installer did it :S
<|Flosoft|> or no ... I did it
<|Flosoft|> with KDE
<|Flosoft|> u know ... right click
<|Flosoft|> shortcut to prog
<|Flosoft|> wohoo ... I got a desktop :)
<\sh> ok...try to reproduce your steps towards this .desktop file
<\sh> and check again if this happens again
<|Flosoft|> ok ...
<|Flosoft|> I created the file
<|Flosoft|> just going to log in again
<|Flosoft|> works fine
<\sh> then it was a glitch in the matrix
<|Flosoft|> hehe yes
<|Flosoft|> thx anyway for the help
<|Flosoft|> has anyone used 3ddesktop?
<|Flosoft|> ow ... and please ... when will there be the KVIRC 3.20 for breezy?
<|Flosoft|> or maybe more important ...
<|Flosoft|> how do I fix: hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd      that it enables on every boot?
<\sh> |Flosoft|: you can adjust hdparm.conf in /etc
<|Flosoft|> ok thx
<\sh> |Flosoft|: if you are sure, that everything is working 
<|Flosoft|> well it is when I add it in the console
<|Flosoft|> so I just add: hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd    to the file?
<\sh> no
<\sh> |Flosoft|: man hdparm.conf
<|Flosoft|> nothing found
<\sh> uhm?
<\sh> should be there
<|Flosoft|> nope
<|Flosoft|> empty
<\sh> ok
<\sh> put 
<\sh>  /dev/hdc {
<\sh>      dma = on
<\sh> }
<\sh>  /dev/hdc is normally your dvd/cd drive, right?
<|Flosoft|> I thought it is /dev/dvd/
<KaiL_> \sh, that manpage is missing here too - maybe a bug? ;)
<\sh> |Flosoft|: /dev/dvd is an alias normally
<\sh> KaiL_: breezy?
<KaiL_> jup
<\sh> hmmm..
<|Flosoft|> yep
<KaiL_> works for you?
<\sh> then it is a bug, because on dapper it's there :)
<|Flosoft|> well I'll try
<\sh> |Flosoft|: less /etc/hdparm.conf there is a documentation in there
<KaiL_> might be, I'm to lazy to boot the test Laptop
<jjesse> from friday's daily build to today why are there some many updates of kubuntu?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> why is kaffeine constantly crashing with Xine?
<LaserJock> Flosoft: have you looked for a bug report?
<crimsun> additionally, please provide more precise context
<Flosoft> well I use the xine engine
<Flosoft> here is the crashmanager output
<Flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/505956
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-20
<nlindblad> hello
<Tm_T> alo
<poningru> I had a question is kde4 aimed for dapper+1
<Hobbsee> poningru: i assume so
<poningru> well its aimed at fall of this year
<poningru> dapper+1 is aimed for october
<Hobbsee> poningru: it might be an extra repo - but i'm sure it will be out for testing, in one form or another
<Hobbsee> poningru: hmm...even september is way after feature freeze would be, so i'm assuming it would be an extra repository, like kde3.5 has been for breezy
<Flosoft> why is kaffeine constantly crashing with Xine?
<Flosoft> well I use the xine engine
<Flosoft> here is the crashmanager output
<Flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/505956
<LaserJock> Flosoft: honestly, I would go to https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu and search for a similar bug and if you can't find anything file a new bug.
<LaserJock> it looks like nobody here can help you right now
<Flosoft> https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kaffeine&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity
<Flosoft> well they are all there
<LaserJock> Flosoft: so anything look like what you saw?
<Flosoft> all of them
<Flosoft> that is just what happens
* Flosoft is hoping for a fix
<LaserJock> Flosoft: well, with that many bug reports I would think somebody knows about it. Maybe when 3.5.1 comes out it will be fixed
<Flosoft> when is that?
<LaserJock> umm, shortly after UVF which is on the 19th
<LaserJock> at least that's my understanding
<Flosoft> :)
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<pef> hello
<gobbe> hello :)
<hunger> Was something changed wrt. usb hd handling?
<hunger> I do no longer get any icon on the desktop when I plug my hd in.
<hunger> Doesen't show up in media:/ eitder.
<hunger> The device is created though.
<Tm_T> anyone of you have problems todayslocales ?
<Tm_T> with
<Tm_T> ok, reinstalling couple or ten times fixed it
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<\sh> Riddell: the qt-immodule patch makes more problems then it's good for us
<gobbe> i was installing flight2 but got quite interesting error; when there was time to install base system the installer told me to partition disc first, i thought that there's something wrong with the current so i deleted partitions from disc and created new ones
<gobbe> but still, after that selecting base install tell's me again to partition discs :)
<Tm_T> it always suggest partitioning
<Tm_T> but you can just select current ones
<Tm_T> "manually edit" or something like that
<gobbe> i tried that already
<gobbe> but the installer wont go to base installing because it says that i need to partition :)
<gobbe> so i'm running a loop
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> interesting
<gobbe> definetly yeah ;)
<gobbe> now i'll drink wine and think after that =)
<Tm_T> as long as you don't think whine and drink after that
* Tm_T is playing with words ;(
<gobbe> :)
<Riddell> \sh: what's up with it now?
<\sh> Riddell: some other pitfalls...if you setup xim and scim on gnome and set QT_IM_MODULE or something, then start a qt app or kde app, it crashes or freezes
<minghua> \sh: here
<\sh> minghua: can you explain to riddell again what happend with gnome and qt/kde apps with scim?
<minghua> sure
<\sh> minghua: cool...thx :)
<minghua> Riddell: first I tried to be complete in bug report of 28590
<minghua> so many details are there
<minghua> but in brief:  when using XIM mode with scim as an active XIM server, input method in Qt apps works in KDE, but not in GNOME
<minghua> if I specify to use XIM mode, and have XIM running, qtconfig aborts, and KDE stuff plainly crash
<Riddell> well that's better than nothing I'd say
<minghua> while GTK+ programs can use XIM just fine in GNOME
<\sh> minghua: and the other way around? gtk apps in KDE? 
<minghua> Riddell: well, depend on how your defint "nothing", KDE _should_ work fine in XIM mode without this immodule patch, that is the way people have been using all input methods in Debian, I believe
<minghua> \sh: I remember they works fine (gtk apps in kde)
<minghua> but there is always this mode switch, and I am not sure
<minghua> but I can test any time
<nlindblad> good evening
<gobbe> good evening :)
<Tm_T> guten tagen
<jjesse> Riddell: i got the Kubuntu CDs in the mail yesterday, thanks :)
<glick> hello
<jjesse> hello :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-21
<glick> hi is anyone here?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we know how far away we are from flight 3?
<\sh> Riddell: any objections when I'm trying to add libvisual and libvisual_plugins to amarok (actually trying to fix the issues with libvisual_plugins?)
<\sh> Riddell: (doing this after flight-3 release)
<\sh> ok..going back to do some work..
<Hobbsee> ok, off to go file a bug...
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i heard that we were expecting flight3 this comming week?
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought too - was looking for a little more info than that, if it was available
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7195
<freeflying> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/28659
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<freeflying> Riddell: have a look at his plz
<freeflying> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/28659
<Riddell> freeflying: what caused that?
<viviersf> Riddell, you here ?
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<viviersf> how you ?
<Riddell> groovy
<viviersf> kewl
<viviersf> wont you do me a favour
<viviersf> and make that
<viviersf> kdm requires
<freeflying> Riddell: I don't know , yhis happened after fresh install 
<viviersf> either kubuntu-default-settings
<viviersf> or
<viviersf> impi-default-settings
<viviersf> to be installed ?
<Riddell> viviersf: in dapper I've changed kdm and kubuntu-default-settings so kdm doesn't need kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> there is a postinall script in kubuntu-default-settings to just set the kdm theme 
<freeflying> Riddell: It's seem all right by the way of upgrade from breey 
<Riddell> viviersf: for the breezy 3.5 packages I could certainly make it that kdm depends on kubuntu-default-settings | impi-default-settings though
<Riddell> however... kubuntu.org has moved to a new machine and I don't have an account on it yet
<freeflying> Riddell: But after flight-1 , this will happen after fresh install with daily install cd
<viviersf> okay Riddell 
<Riddell> viviersf: so what do you think best that I should do?
<viviersf> hmmm
<viviersf> i dunno
<viviersf> but i think you should keep the old thing
<viviersf> so it uses your settings
<viviersf> or mine
<viviersf> else people install kde
<viviersf> and say kde + impi/kubuntu is ugly
<viviersf> and is rubbish
<viviersf> cos they didnt install that packages
<Riddell> so I'll recompile the breezy 3.5 package with kubuntu-default-settings | impi-default-settings now, but I don't know when I'll be able to put it on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> freeflying: which program causes that?
<freeflying> Riddell: I can not log into kde after all
<Riddell> freeflying: I don't have a problem like that so I wonder if it's something about your settings
<JRe> allee: did it work for you to launch a SWT java application ?
<Riddell> freeflying: tried it with moving your .kde directory out of the way?
<freeflying> Riddell: sure , I've created a user when I install the system 
<freeflying> s/user/new user
<Riddell> wonder if it's caused by installing in Chinese then
<Riddell> viviersf: you could do that impi-default-settings Provides kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> that should solve it easily
<freeflying> Riddell: But it's will be all right by upgrading from breey
<Hobbsee> freeflying: what was your problem?  sorry i've come in late...
<allee> JRe: I only have a commercial backup tool written in java.  Did not work with gnu java.  Need to try sun java
<freeflying> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/28659
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<JRe> allee: ok :)
<Tonio_> hi all
<Tonio_> allee: did you get any response concerning wlassistant ?
<allee> Tonio_: quite some activity.  Unfortunately I have trouble with my AP.
<Tonio_> allee: AP ?
<allee> Tonio_: Access Point
<Tonio_> ah ok :)
<allee> Tonio_: you can have a look at svn://svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/wlassistant/trunk/debian/
<viviersf> Riddell, i was thinking
<viviersf> just leave requirement for -default-settings out
<viviersf> then it will all be fine
<allee> Tonio_: I have to fix a license issue (upstream fixed in on my request in cvs).
<Tonio_> allee: I'll have a look ;) I hope the dhclient bug will be resolved
<allee> Tonio_: then from pkging side everything is okay. ah, no, rosettafication is also missing
<allee> Tonio_: Stan commited a backport of a bug, have not looked what it is for
<Tonio_> very nice ;) and does the svn build have the same dhclient issue ?
<allee> Tonio_: I wanted to look yesterday into it, but AP refused to work.  So I've no idea.
<Tonio_> grmpf.... dependancie issue in dapper........
<Tonio_> allee: can you send me the source package maybe ?
<Tonio_> I'll recompile it for breezy and make tests....
<Tonio_> gpsim-dev: Depends: gpsim (= 0.20.14-7.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Tonio_> hum......... need to report that to ubuntu-devel...
<allee> Tonio_: wait ...
<allee> Tonio_: uh, build fine with pkg state last of friday this weekend
<Tonio_> k
<freeflying> flight-3 is out ?
<Riddell> freeflying: almost
<Riddell> viviersf: does settings a Provides on impi-default-settings work?
<viviersf> Riddell, 
<viviersf> i dont know what you saying
<Riddell> viviersf: Provides: is a field you can set on a package in debian/control
<Riddell> look at emacs21 for example, it has loads of Provides
<Riddell> on impi-default-settings you should be able to do Provides: kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> and kdm will be happy
<freeflying> Riddell: Dose flight-3 i386 install cd  use the 2006-01-13's  ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<viviersf> ya Riddell 
<viviersf> but what im saying is
<viviersf> leave kdm as it is on kde 3.5 currently
<viviersf> not needing a default-settings :)
<\sh> we should change the theme for kdm :) it's boring now :)
<viviersf> tdm
<viviersf> The desktop manager
<Riddell> kdm on kde 3.5 in dapper doesn't depend on kubuntu-default-settings but it does for kdm in KDE 3.5 packages for breezy
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes, please do!
<jjesse> i love it when people respond to messages that are hours apart :)
<Tm_T> me too
* Hobbsee looks again - it was only 9 mins!
<jjesse> grin not specifically talking about you Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ah right
* Hobbsee needs sleep, so is likely to do all kinds of crazy things
<viviersf> Riddell, no Riddell 
<viviersf> i got kde 3.5 on breezy
<Riddell> \sh: I think canonical are getting artwork done professionally for dapper
<viviersf> and it doesnt need default settings
<\sh> Riddell: cool :)
<Riddell> viviersf: hmm, so it doesn't.  so problem solved?
<viviersf> yar
<viviersf> ;p
<Riddell> it's cool how viviersf has a south african accent even on IRC
<viviersf> lol
<Riddell> Mez: amarok 1.3.8 is dapper, fancy backporting?
<viviersf> howz that ?
<viviersf> Riddell, ill even speak in a language that you dont understand if you want :)
<Hobbsee> viviersf: hehe...now that could mean fun communication, with the aid of babelfish
<Riddell> ooh, 18th century Dutch :)
<Hobbsee> ooh!  fun!
* Hobbsee falls asleep at the keyboard - night all
<Riddell> night o
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping me tomorrow about possible flight 3 cd testing
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 
<Riddell> 13:26 < Riddell> Mez: amarok 1.3.8 is dapper, fancy backporting?
<teprrr> hmm, it's not possible to get zeroconf for kde atm?
<Riddell> teprrr: in dapper yes
<teprrr> KDE has been built without Zeroconf support. -- that's what it says after I installed kdnssd :P
<Riddell> kdnssd is the pacakge
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> teprrr: in dapper?
<teprrr> Riddell, in dapper, yes
<teprrr> hmm, may be an old kdelibs/kdebase which causes this?
<Riddell> possibly, do a dist-upgrade?
<Riddell> I get "The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running."
<Riddell> which means avahi-daemon isn't running
<teprrr> hmm, is X broken atm? I've been waiting for some time as someone noted there's a big breakage going on.. or is it after flight3 release?
<Riddell> teprrr: flight 3 is about to be released and X is fine in it so you should be safe
<freeflying_> Riddell:  as you said , if I change LC_LANG to en_US , everything is ok 
<Riddell> freeflying_: hmm, that's quite nasty
<Riddell> freeflying_: it's sounding like we may have to remove this immodule patch
<teprrr> Riddell, okay. thanks..
<freeflying_> Riddell: but this problem has happen to me before this patch been put into 
<teprrr> btw, what are the differences between sanekonsole and plain unpatched konsolepart?
<Riddell> teprrr: konsole part didn't do everything needed for adept in KDE 3.4
<teprrr> Riddell, ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question concerning the kdepot patch....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to package ktechlab, and while it builds correctly without the patch, I have to add an autoconf dep if I apply the patch....
<Tonio_> Riddell: the configure script is deleted...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that normal is some packages (depending the "admin" folder version or something ?)
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, I don't think it's normal
<Riddell> but autoconf will try and rerun itself if it sees that some files have a new timestamp
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what happens in fact...
<Tonio_> Riddell: what I son't understand is why it is the first time I can see this ;)
<freeflying_> Riddell: It's seems a bug of locales
<Tonio_> Riddell: in makefine.in there is a directive to remove "configure", and I assume the patch changes the timestamp of some of the tested files
<Riddell> freeflying_: that's possible too, they have been chaging a lot.  but very strange
<Riddell> Tonio_: it should only touch admin/cvs.sh
<Tonio_> Riddell: it does ;), that's why I don't understand ;)
<freeflying_> Riddell: yeah, I just read the changelog of locales , and found there are many changes 
<Riddell> freeflying_: a problems in gnome?
<freeflying_> Riddell: no probelm 
<Mez> Riddell: apparently I'm to give you this message
<Mez> *kayla glare*
<Mez> and that you're evil :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> but yes -not really on topic :D
<teprrr> hmm, Riddell, got avahi-daemon now running, though zeroconf kioslave doesn't work
<teprrr> hmm, looks like I need a package that supports avahi..
<Lathiat> teprrr: what avahi packages do you have installed?
<teprrr> Lathiat, ahavi-daemon and it's dependencies
<Lathiat> teprrr: kdnssd-avahi ?
<teprrr> Lathiat, well, yup, just got it from outside of the repos
<teprrr> libkdnssd-avahi actually
<Lathiat> close enough
<teprrr> yup, now the zeroconf doesn't show error.. but should it show anything?
<teprrr> ah, avahi-discover doesn't found anything, so maybe that's how it should be
<Lathiat> does avahi-discover show anyting?
<teprrr> nope, just my own computer
<Lathiat> then zeroconf:/ wont show anything
<Lathiat> need to advertise a http or ssh service or something
<teprrr> hm, how easy is that?
<teprrr> oh, kpf can advertise itself, cool :)
<teprrr> but I saw something like a possibility to reach ssh servers too, how hard is that?
<Riddell> I don't think there's any automatic way to adverise them, you have to do it by hand
<teprrr> okay
<Riddell> avahi-cli or something contains the command line programs to do that
<teprrr> yup
<Lathiat> avahi-utils
<Lathiat> Riddell, teprrr: you can also use services files
<Lathiat> in /etc/avahi/services
<Lathiat>  /usr/share/doc/avahi-daemon has an example ssh ervice file
<teprrr> yes, avahi-utils.. seems to work
<Lathiat> avahi-publish test _http._tcp
<Lathiat> avahi-publish-service test _http._tcp 80
<teprrr> yup, tested with ssh server.. just thinking about having those included in konsole's new session menu as someone wished. but I think it'd need a better coverage to be useful
<Riddell> why konsole?
<Riddell> it should be run when the ssh server starts 
<teprrr> Riddell, someone wished for osx like menu, which would show the servers there
<Riddell> not seen that
<freeflying_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-cjk-testers
<Riddell> freeflying_: nice idea
<teprrr> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95349
<Riddell> teprrr: seems like a good idea but we still need some way to automatically advertis the ssh services
<nlindblad> hi
<teprrr> Riddell, yup, that's the problem indeed :p
<Riddell> can't be that hard to add it to the ssh init script though
<nlindblad> on the mirrors, are the torrent-file using the same tracker no matter what mirror I download it from?
<Riddell> yes I think so
<Riddell> nlindblad: ^^
<nlindblad> okey, good to know *continues seeding*
* allee is frightened by the prospect that a automaticly generated ssh-server konsole menu fills the screen completely ;)
<allee> Tonio_: did you try wlassistant?  Your opinion: If your problem is not fixed, should we try to uplaod nevertheless and try to fix it in next weeks? Or better ignore pkg until dapper++
<Tonio_> hum allee I wil do probably toonight or maye tomorow
<Tonio_> no time for this actually ;)
<allee> Tonio_: okay.  I prepare a deb later and upload to REVU.  What to do with can always be decided until 19th
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> can you send me your source package by email ?
<allee> Tonio_: okay. Right now I'm working on digikam.  Will do wlassistant later
<Tonio_> allee: okay ;)
<allee> Riddell: is relibtoolization and rosettafication required? (preparing digikam 0.8.1 final deb)
<Riddell> allee: it's not required
<Riddell> rosettafication is nice though
<Riddell> just do whatever it takes to keep libtool happy
<allee> Riddell: okay. kdevn libtool is happy ;)
<allee> Riddell: fyi: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff  does not exits (from KubuntuPackagingGuilde)
<Riddell> yeah, kubuntu.org moved :(
<Riddell> means I can't update the websi for flight 3
<jjesse> bummer
<allee> Riddell: is: clean:: rm -rf po/ still true or outdated?  digikam has 6 MB there.  The diff size would explode
<jjesse> Riddell: do you have a second to join #ubuntu-doc to talk to mkde on the makefile for kubuntu docs?
<Riddell> allee: rm -f po/*pot
<allee> Riddell: okay. so packaging guide need an update
<allee> Riddell: kdepot.diff is still required?  (digikam.pot, it looks like it's updated even without it, checking...)
<Riddell> yes and yes
<Riddell> allee: it's updated but it won't find /usr/include/kde3/kde.pot which removes  otof common strings from being duplicated
<allee> 'k so with kubuntus cdbs and kdepot.diff rosettafication is done
<allee> Riddell: okay pot now 96k. I'll rebuild ...
<Riddell> groovy
<allee> Riddell: uh, still 96k with kdepot.diff
<allee> Riddell: I'm also a bit confused why the patch is needed at all, because:
<allee> $ unset kdepotpath; includedir="";  kdepotpath=${includedir:-`kde-config --expandvars --install include`}/kde.pot; echo $kdepotpath; ls -l $kdepotpath
<allee> /usr/include/kde/kde.pot
<allee> $ unset kdepotpath; includedir="/foo";  kdepotpath=${includedir:-`kde-config --expandvars --install include`}/kde.pot; echo $kdepotpath; ls -l $kdepotpath
<allee> /foo/kde.pot
<allee> ls: /foo/kde.pot: No such file or directory
<allee> Riddell: so when one set includedir="" because calling extract msg everything should be fine (or, as I assume, I miss something)
<allee> s/because/before/
<Riddell> allee: $kdepotpath should be set to /usr/include/kde/kde.pot
<Riddell> ah, it is
<Riddell> well it wasn't being set for the KDE 3.5 packages
<Riddell> but it depends on the admin directory how it's set
<allee> Riddell: yes, and in the first example with includedir="" kdeconfig set it to /usr/include/kde/kde.pot correctly.  so assume that's the reason why the pot are not difference with and without the patch.
<Riddell> I agree, you don't need it :)
<allee> Riddell: fwiw: digikam tarball was just build with 3.5 admin branch
<Riddell> allee: make sure it works in a pbuilder too
<allee> Riddell: so should I keep the kdepot path or document in changelog that it's not needed? (making merging easier)
<Riddell> I seem to remember only noticing the issue with uploading it
<Riddell> don't keep it if it's not needed
<allee> ok. updating pbuilder tarball ...
<allee> Riddell: digikam 0.8.1 with -S -sa at http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/src-only/  Can you have a look (without uploading yet, because if someone find a real showstopper the tarball may change until officially announced on Wednesday)
<allee> but would be good to know that everything else is correct
<allee> toma: ^^^
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-22
<Hobbsee> anyone had trouble with the latest updates (ie. bugtracker), and a lot of the kde programs crashing on launch?
<toma> allee: ok, looks ok as far as i can judge, which is very, very limited
<Hobbsee> something tells me this will require lots of bug filing - many kde programs (including kopete, konversation, konsole) are all crashing when i try starting them.  weird.
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: start from konsole
<Tm_T> I smell glibc
<Hobbsee> Tm_T, konsole's crashing too
<Tm_T> uff
<Tm_T> xterm?
<Hobbsee> might be because i tried removing scim...
<Hobbsee> well, now it's sorta here...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yes, you're sorta here ;)
* Hobbsee glares at scim
<Hobbsee> seems that you cant remove it, without causing massive trouble
<Tm_T> uff
<Tm_T> and you would like to remove it, because...
<Hobbsee> to see what it did?
<Hobbsee> i'd tested it out for freeflying...
<Hobbsee> but had forgotten that i'd removed kubuntu-desktop, so no idea if it was crucial or not
<Tm_T> hehe
<Hobbsee> and i wouldnt have done that, except for the fact that i like a working touchpad lol
<Hobbsee>  /rant :P
<allee> Tonio__: FYI: wlassistant, dh_client problem is known upstream, but not fixed yet.  Upstream has not much free time (surprise) and no access to an dh_client maschine.
<allee> Tonio__: so IMHO wlassistant is not good idea.  I can't promise that I have enough time to fix it myself
<allee> Tonio__: the current cvs versions has other flaws (wrong display of channel #) so it's no real enhancement compared to 0.5.4a :(
<Tonio__> allee: not a good news....
<allee> Tonio__: yes. :(  
<Tonio__> anyway, there are others tools, but wlassistant was by far the most promissing
<Tonio__> we'll have to wait for knetworkmanager to be over maybe ;)
<allee> Tonio__: yes.  And for a kde-app survey/eval it's too late :(
<Tonio__> allee: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33668
<Tonio__> I suggest you to have a look at this ;) it is packages for dapper, but I didn't got time to test it
<Tonio__> hum, isn't revu supposed to be extended to 02/19 ?
<Tonio__> I thought to freeze set to 01/19 was only for debian sync.....
<Tonio__> there is also another one : 
<allee> Tonio__: not sure.  but the more time the better.  And there is always my local repo ;)
* allee install swscanner ...
<Tonio__> allee: http://netswitch.tuxfamily.org/en/
<Tonio__> this one is very promissing too, and a kde frontend is in the work ;)
<Tonio__> so with all those tools, I'm sure we'll have something rocking for dapper+1
<allee> Tonio__: too late, I need something better than kwifimanger no.  My users complain loudly :(
<Tonio__> the missing of good network tools is a pain with kde........... really....
<allee> ho,ho apt-get build-dep swscanner fails
<Tonio__> what about installing gnome tools or the moment ? qt-kde provides quite correct integration
<Tonio__> ah ? damn :) we don't have a chance with this ;)
<allee> Tonio__: no way ;)  kwifi isn't that bad
<Tonio__> s/qt-kde/gtk-qt-engines
<Tonio__> allee: I've never been able to connect to something with it ^^ I'm missing something
<allee> Tonio__: swscanner or netswitch?
<Tonio__> kwifimanager
<Tonio__> I never tried netswitch or swscanner
<allee> 'k
<Tonio__> but I know a few persons who have tried netswitch with gnome and they were very pleased with it...
<Tonio__> sudo is managed and the tool tested on ubuntu in the first place
<Tonio__> that could be the tool we're waiting for, but I'm afraid the kde frontend will not be ready for 19/02
<allee> from netswitch seems MUCH broader in scope than just a wlan manage/connect.  doesn't this conflict with networkmanger?
* allee wonder what the gnome goal/route for dapper and dapper++ is.
<Tonio__> possibly yes.... they do the sme kind of work, dynamic management of all the network structure, local, wifi blabla
<allee> I doubt that it's a good idea to implement 2 different network mgt.
<allee> in kubuntu and gnome
<Tonio__> allee: that's true
<Tonio__> the only thing is that netswitch will have gtk AND qt frontend in a very short time....
<allee> yeah a little app is one thing, but different frameworks would be bad
<Tonio__> I don't have much informations concerning networkmanager qt frontend statement.....
<Tonio__> so maybe trying to suggest the ubuntu crew to have a look at netwtich could be nice, even if I doubt their decision to encourage the networkmanager framework isn't already stopped and decided
<allee> Tonio__: uhm, swscanner layout is ugly and buggy and it files .xsession-error with 5 lines/sec :(
<Tonio__> allee: argh ! As I told you I didn't test it...
<allee> Tonio__: np. was JFYI ;)
<Tonio__> ;)
<allee> Tonio__: I'll try netswitch from svn ..
<Tonio__> allee: can't wait for a good network tool....
<Tonio__> strange that the kde crue never did one....
<Tonio__> s/crue/crew
<allee> Tonio__: you know were the kde versio is?  Guesses kswitch kdeswitch - > no repo :(
<Tonio__> allee: I think it is in the work....
<allee> Tonio__: yes, so I tired svn ;)
<Tonio__> hum that's doesn't de facto mean there is something usable ;)
<allee> svn ls svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/svnroot/netswitch -> no repo
<allee> Tonio__: I'm just curious.
<Tonio__> I can imagin ;) you should maybe simply ask upstream the statement.... maybe they're waiting for soething to compile before adding it to svn....
<allee> Tonio__: not now.  Bed time overdue!
<allee> bye
<Tonio__> same for me ;)
<Tonio__> nite allee 
<allee> nite tonio
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7235
<Hobbsee> argh!!!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you need an install cd tested?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee_away: ?
<Hobbsee_away> Tm_T: system is so slow - about to reinstall of dapper flight 1 - completely out of space
<Tm_T> uff
<Tm_T> interesting
<freeflying_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/28659
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan, can you please update the topic for flight3 ? thanks !
<freeflying_> has anyone tried with flight-3 ppc live cd?
<Riddell> freeflying_: it's broken
<Riddell> known issue
<freeflying_> Riddell: :(
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : UVF on Thursday | Flight 3 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/
<freeflying_> Riddell: dose ppc install cd work ?
<Riddell> freeflying_: yes
<\sh> Riddell: I'll forget libvisual support until upstream solved the gcc-4 issues properly. libvisual plugins are still only compiling with gcc-3.4
<\sh> Riddell: and I found a bugreport from doko, where he asks for fixing this
<Riddell> \sh: ok, thanks for looking into that
<\sh> Riddell: better to have it not in for dapper..lets deal with it for dapper+1 
<freeflying_> Riddell, \sh: will the qtimmodule be removed , for there are problems about chinese now  
<Riddell> freeflying_: just that crash you reported or other problems?
<Riddell> freeflying_: suse are also having issues with the immodule patch
<\sh> Riddell: well..we should think about disabling the patch for dapper...
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> Riddell: how do you feel about a general URL parser for katapult ?
<Mez> something that will check with kio for valid URLs
<Riddell> Mez: and run kfmexec on them?
<Mez> Riddell: I'm not sure of the right command - but if thats the right command then yes
<Riddell> well KRun internally
<Mez> whatever will launch them properly :D
<Riddell> sounds like a good idea yes
<Riddell> but I always keep a konqueror open so I doubt I'd use it much
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> have you seen the new addition to the amarok catalog ?
<Riddell> don't think so
<Lathiat> i have
<Lathiat> its awesome
<Mez> when selecting a song, it will show the album art in the left hand side of the launch thing if there is artwork available
<Lathiat> however itd be nice if you coudl cycle through matches
<Lathiat> is there a shortcut for that?
<Mez> Lathiat - not at the moment
<Mez> it's soething we'll be introducing soon I hoe
<Mez> hope *
<Lathiat> ah cool
<Mez> maybe for next version
<Mez> Riddell, when is UVF being put in effect ?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> 19th
<Mez> hopefully we should have a copy of 0.3.1 for katapult then
<Riddell> sealne: akademy location voting open, closes feb 1st
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sydney!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no sydney proposals I'm afraid.  besides I've already been there in the last 12 months
<Mez> Riddell, UK ? :P
* Hobbsee frowns
<Hobbsee> pity
<Riddell> Mez: Scotland
<Mez> Riddell:
<Mez> :P
<Mez> btw - whats happening with zeroconf support in dapper
<Riddell> also one in Ireland
<Riddell> Mez: it's in
<Mez> it still seems to not be woking
<Lathiat> hows the kde side of things?
<Riddell> what's not working about it?
<Lathiat> my krdc wont start atm due to missing libkdnssd
<Lathiat> krdc: error while loading shared libraries: libkdnssd.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mez> well - I've had to install a load of extra deps - and all i get now is a blank screen on zeroconf:/
<Lathiat> Mez: is anything advertising?
<Mez> Lathiat: should be
<Lathiat> try avahi-discover
<Lathiat> from avahi-utils
<Riddell> Lathiat: libkdnssd.so.1 is part of kdelibs4c2a
<Lathiat> which is installed
<Riddell> latest version?
<Lathiat> oh hangon
<Lathiat> i installed libkdnssd-avahi at some port
<Lathiat> point
<Lathiat> and while now deinstalled
<Lathiat> it seems to have left the diversion in place
<Lathiat> how do i undivert something?
<Lathiat> ah, there we go
<Mez> bash: avahi-discover: command not found
<Lathiat> Mez: did you install avahi-utils?
<Mez> yup
<Lathiat> errr
<Lathiat> maybe it got split out and i didnt notice
<Lathiat> ah, so it did
<Lathiat> avahi-discover
<Lathiat> hr
<Lathiat> i think python2.4-avahi is incorrectly depending on python2.4-glade vs -glade2
<sealne> Riddell: ta
<freeflying> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/28535
<freeflying> Riddell: plz have a look on these , they something have problems aboout CJK 
<freeflying> Riddell: http://kubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/17/bugs-have-been-reported-in-dapper-about-cjk/
<Riddell> freeflying: your blog?
<Riddell> hello DoeRayMe 
<freeflying> Riddell: y
<DoeRayMe> hey
<DoeRayMe> i just wanna say how great kubuntu is, Dapper is going to be awesome, Adept is coming along really good, aswell as kde-systemsettings and kde-guidance ;) btw will KDE 3.5.1 be included in Dapper? due out the 20th
<Tm_T> DoeRayMe: prolly even 3.5.2
<Tm_T> DoeRayMe: if no other way, extra repository like 3.5 in breezy
<DoeRayMe> great, cant wait :)
<Tm_T> DoeRayMe: this is just how I think things goes, so... ;)
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> Riddell: you changed the version number of katapult in last uploaad....
<Mez> we're going to be making a release soon - what would you suggest as the best "version" number for it
<Riddell> Mez: 0.3.0
<Mez> Riddell, ah fair enough
<Mez> I'm gonna use 0.3.1 just to be on the safe side :D
<Riddell> ah, the debian method of versioning
<Mez> ... ?
<Mez> what do you mean by that?
<Riddell> debian never had a 1.0 release because someone else took a beta or something and sold it as 1.0
<Riddell> so they jumped to 1.1
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> basically that :D
<Riddell> Mez: can you get amarok 1.3.8 into backports?
<Mez> Riddell: I'll look later
<Mez> can you email me and remind me
<Mez> have you checked build on dapper?
<Mez> breezy *
<Riddell> I have not
<Riddell> no reason for it not to work though
<Riddell> Mez: we need that "katapult has started" popup notify turned off for starting up on a resumed session
<Mez> Riddell: it is off for resumed sessions!
<Riddell> Mez: oh cool, sorted then
<Mez> Its been like that for a while :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> it's where I got the patch from for yakuake to do the same thing :d
<\sh> Riddell: did you see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/28535 ?
<Riddell> \sh: yep, no immediate ideas except removing immodule patch from qt
<Riddell> which would be a shame
<\sh> Riddell: well..if I read the bugreport the right way, kate is loading it, but kate uses as well xim wuth nabi then. So it can be kmail, akregator or glibc
<\sh> dinner time...brb
<Riddell> \sh: I can confirm that problem with the attached e-mail, kmail doesn't give a backtrace though
<\sh> sh*t
<Riddell> Lathiat: any idea how to get libnss-mdns working?
<Riddell> mdz: ping, able to talk about KubuntuDapperPackageManager?
* Hobbsee watches interestedly, waiting for mdz to respond
<allee> eh, no Tonio :(
<mdz> Riddell: ok
<mdz> what's up?
<mdz> Riddell: ack, TB meeting starting
<teprrr> evenings
<teprrr> how about getting a package for this: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=30745 ?
<allee> Hi Tonio_ what happened with codeine in REVU?  Is also a nice, did you find bugs like in wlassistant?
<Tonio_> allee: nope, it build correctly, but leaves many, many files when doing a debuild && debuild -S -sa
<Tonio_> lots of modified binaries etc....
<Tonio_> sounds like a pain to build packages with scons........
<Tonio_> I didn't find time to investigate....
<Tonio_> I have to do, but well, I have less time actually....
<teprrr> congrats if so.. afaik kde4 will be using kbsys+scons :)
<Riddell> mdz: was just about the meeting you suggested with you, me and mornfall to get the KubuntuDapperPackageManager spec sorted but looks like he's gone to bed
<allee> Tonio_: okay I'll have a look.
<allee> Riddell: [23:49]  <allee> Riddell: digikam 0.8.1 with -S -sa at http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/src-only/  Can you have a look (without uploading yet, because if someone find a real showstopper the tarball may change until officially announced on Wednesday)
* allee just want to prevent last minutes comments and changes ;)
<Riddell> the things one misses when going to bed at a reasonable hour
<allee> :) np.
<allee> Tonio_: that was easy! with your debian/* and my old codeine rules files, .diff is stays clean. Lintian warn about missing manpage, but this can wait a bit
<Riddell> allee: digikam looks good
<allee> Riddell: okay.  I'll ping you again when it's sure that upstream tarball will not be remade. okay?
<Riddell> allee: cool
<allee> Riddell: is their interest to get codeine video into dapper?  I rebuild it here for me but maybe other like it too
<Riddell> allee: sure
<Tonio_> allee: cool :) you've merged my debian and your roules so ? ;)
<Riddell> I seem to remember someone doing it though
<Tonio_> I'd like to see it.... I really have a problem with scons packages........
<Riddell> allee: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1154
<Riddell> ah, you've seen that
<allee> Tonio_: yeah. My rules files is an old ugly dh_make one, but it works somehow. ;)
* Tonio_ is configuring a vbulletin board...
<Tonio_> I couldn't imagin a board could be so complicated........ that's a nightmare
<allee> Tonio_: I never bothered to fill more that just rules.  So nevertheless you did the build of work ;)
<Riddell> allee: you have codeine ready to upload?
<allee> s/build/buld/
<Tonio_> allee: the name on the package isn't important ;) What imports to me is that the app is available on the repos, so upload it if you have done it ;)
<allee> Riddell: give me a bit more time.  I go through debian/* 
<Tonio_> codeine is a very good player, would be sad not to have it for dapper :)
<Riddell> sure, you have until Thursday :)
<allee> Okay, I'll upload to revu what I have, to your test.  I only want to polish a pit
<allee> and reupload again.
* allee is curious if his revu account is expired after more than 6 month
<Tonio_> allee: finally what is frozen on thursday concerning revu ? I feel a bit lost....
<Tonio_> I thought packages approval was okay until 19/02, am I wrong ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm lost too actually
<Riddell> NEW is ok until sometime, not sure about new upstreams of existing packages
<Tonio_> What I read was that debian sync was frozen
<allee> Tonio_: ask Riddell. Your question yesterday confused me too.  But before 19th is save ;)
<Tonio_> but revu and ubuntu specific packages where uploadable until 19/02
<Tonio_> maybe I'm wrong........
<Tonio_> need to ask siretart or dholbach....
<allee> Tonio_: do you have a .dput.cf REVU entry?
<Tonio_> allee: yep
<Tonio_> don't you ?
<Tonio_> email me the source package and I'll upload :)
<Riddell> [revu] 
<Riddell> fqdn = revu.tauware.de
<Riddell> incoming = /incoming
<Riddell> login = anonymous
<allee> THX!
* Riddell beds
<allee> nite
<Tonio_> nite Riddell 
<Tonio_> allee: finally you have access ?
<allee> Tonio_: just remembered that I did not pbuild.  currently running. Puh!
<Tonio_> :)
<allee> Tonio_: about your other old revu baby kmplayer.  Did you hear from jpatrick, he wanted to work on it.
<Tonio_> allee: nope, but my package is comptlely crappy ;) it is one of the first packages I did, when I didn't knew how to do it correctly....
<Tonio_> jpatrick should really start from scratch ;)
<allee> Tonio_: don't know if you used your or the one from kde svn. 
<allee> Tonio_: I would like to see it in dapper too because of the embeddable viewer
<Tonio_> yep... I use stable version, not svn
<Tonio_> s/use/used
<allee> mhm digikam breezy needs relaxed build depends :(
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, I mean kde svn has a debian dir maybe he used this as a start
<Tonio_> allee: ah okay :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-15
<Hobbsee> morning all
<toma> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> toma!!!
<toma> how's life?
<Hobbsee> good.  didnt get attacked by any random people in the city yesterday, so that was good
<toma> isn't that what usualy should happen?
<Hobbsee> well, i'm female, adn the fact that i own a mobile (cell) phone means i must have some money
<Hobbsee> so...combine them...
<toma> hmm, ok. every girl 10+ seems to have a phone over here
<toma> omg ogg opens kedit? what have i done...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes, exactly.  most people have phones here too
<nixternal> not my daughter, although she tried. instead she got a laptop with edubuntu and an iPod :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> told her she can have a cell phone when she starts driving
<nixternal> actually, we caved in and got her a TrakPhone that has the GPS stuff built in
<Hobbsee> nixternal: why so?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, people using cell phones irresponsibly
<nixternal> but she can only call us, 911, and her grandparents
<Hobbsee> nixternal: tell her she has to pay for it :P
<toma> conservative
<nixternal> she is 10, and if i do the math, i believe it would be me paying for it
<nixternal> as i am sure she would work overtime in the chores department
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> didnt realise she was so young
<nixternal> yes, and i wish she could stay that way :)
<nixternal> </typical father>
<Hobbsee> heh
<toma> nite
<Hobbsee> !derivative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derivative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> mmm....kubuntu colours
<Hobbsee> nixternal: let's have pink!!!!
<Hobbsee> ponies!!!!
<manchicken> It's adept hacking time
<manchicken> I think Adept was written intentionally to throw me off ^_^
<manchicken> I wonder if we should modify our emacs21 build to use GTK instead of x.
<manchicken> Ah, wait, no, that's 22 that supports GTK.
* manchicken tries the gtk-snapshot.
<nixternal> ewwwwwwwww
<nixternal> no pink ;p
* manchicken still likes green.
<manchicken> The green in the netvibes logo maybe.
* nixternal likes the flat gray/blues
* manchicken hates adept's codebase...
<manchicken> I can't figure out what is inserting items into the package list... I bet it's super simple, but I'm just not seeing it.
<manchicken> WHY can't I find the insertItem call?!
<manchicken> It's simply not there!!!!!!
<manchicken> GREP DOES NOT LIE!
* manchicken squeals like Howard Dean....
<manchicken> w00t!  I'm making progress on adept!!!!
<nixternal> and im making progress on a new docs package for feisty :)
<nixternal> finally
<manchicken> We need someone to take some dictation on this adept code.
<nixternal> isn't there any dev docs for it at all?
<n8k99> mnchicken: how would that work?
<manchicken> n8k99: I scream about a problem in a document, and there's a person or bot that picks it up and puts it into a document.
<nixternal> lol
<n8k99> oh nice!
<n8k99> um, good luck with that! ;-)
<manchicken> err, not a problem with a document.  A problem with a codebase.
<n8k99> I grok
<n8k99> is there anything I can do to help?
<crimsun> you can write down what manchicken screams.
<n8k99> but I cant hear him
<n8k99> so there must be no problems!!
<nixternal> definitely couldn't hear him after the BEARS win today :)
<manchicken> n8k99: What's your phone number?  I can fix that problem ;)
<nixternal> and he lives 30 minutes away ;p
<manchicken> BET YOUR ASS THEY WON.
<n8k99> lol
<manchicken> Good as Gould.
<nixternal> ahh, watching NBC5 i take it ;p
<n8k99> 867-5309 I live with Jenny
<nixternal> gahahaha
<manchicken> Naw, I was watching Fox.
<nixternal> dude, i gave that phone number to my brother one time when he asked for my cell phone
<nixternal> that and 588-2300
<n8k99> ooh
<nixternal> five eight eight, two three hundred, EMPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE!
<nixternal> why is xsltproc so slow in pbuilder
* n8k99 puts fingers in ears so as to not hear manchicken scream
<manchicken> Okay, so here's a question...
<manchicken> Is the "section" for a package going to be "kde" for a main KDE package, and "universe/kde" for a non-main package?
<manchicken> right now, the pattern I'm noticing is that non-main packages seem to have restricted/* or universe/* prefixing the section.
<yuriy> manchicken: have you tried asking mornfall for some pointers?
<Jucato> manchicken: that seems to be the pattern I'm observing too
<manchicken> Don't recon I've seen mornfall around.
<Jucato> manchicken: he's in #kde-devel whenever he's online
<Jucato> (he hasn't gone in here for quite some time now)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/work/feisty/kdocs/
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal
<nixternal> it builds and works on a feisty box. that is the latest snapshot of kubuntu docs, still pretty so/so at this point, but it would be nice to get them in and hope people catch some stuff for me and file boogs
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<nixternal> man, i have been breaking my back with the new kubuntu docs stuff
<nixternal> one of these days maybe i will be happy with it
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> i have been knee deep in xsl template files, and ended up doing a little hackish maneuver to get 99% of it to work
<nixternal> i want to try and get a new doc release for each pre-release this time through, hopefully to prevent the bugs from showing after final release this time
<Hobbsee> heya Lure
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
* Lure has to grab some coffee to get operational ;-)
* Hobbsee force feeds Lure large amounts of coffee
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks - I needed that
* Lure runs to grab some small Italian espresso now ;-)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Jucato> anyone here using Scribus?
<nixternal> \sh_away: about your vmware-server, you have build-essential installed correct?
<nixternal> Jucato: i have played with it
<Jucato> nixternal: have you been able to print in scribus-ng on edgy?
* Jucato is almost getting hysterical...
<nixternal> ya, i printed business cards with it
<nixternal> ng is the latest version correct?
<Jucato> yes
<nixternal> 1.3.3.x or whatever
<nixternal> ya, i print with it
* Jucato then wonders why he can't...
<Jucato> bah... :(
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> what printer do you have?
<Jucato> I can't print with any other app (KDE apps of course) but not scribus...
<Jucato> HP PSC 3-in-1
<nixternal> you know what, i don't have the latest latest either of scribus, i seen they recently came otu with a new edition
<Hawkwind> s/can't/can
<nixternal> i have an hp psc1610
<Jucato> rawr... ok now I'm just plain annoyed...
<Jucato> probably some packages I'm missing... nixternal, would you know what cups or gs packages I need?
<nixternal> Jucato: i have no clue, i have never done anything funky. i use what was installed by default
<Jucato> rawr
<Hawkwind> Anyone here play secondlife at all by chance ?
<nixternal> i don't, but they were playing it at the loco meeting on saturday
<nixternal> looked pretty cool
<Hawkwind> Supposed to be the hottest game around right now
<Jucato> if only it allowed for a sort of RPG/Fantasy type of living... then I'm sold
<Hawkwind> I created a character and have loaded it, just no idea what exactly I'm supposed to be doing yet
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Seems your sold then!
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ??
<Hawkwind> I dunno, just sounded kewl to say
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> Jucato: secondlife.com and read up a bit.  You might like it
<Jucato> I've read some of it... but I'm looking for stuff like wizards and magic and dragons and nixternal's to slay
<Jucato> scratch that last one...
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> the bed is going to slay me here in a few
<Jucato> you guys on the same timezone (CST) should be heading for bed :P
<nixternal> you know it
<Hawkwind> Jucato: xu4 is where it's at then :-)
<Jucato> heh ultima..
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Unfortunately, noone will package it for *Ubuntu, so you'd have to use 3rd party repos
<Jucato> it's FOSS?
<nixternal> g'nite all!
<Jucato> night nixternal!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Almost every other distro known packages it
<Hawkwind> It's even in Debian AFAIK
<Jucato> aah
* Hawkwind Goes off to play secondlife and xu4 for 3 - 4 hours
<kwwii> ok, who wants to work on getting this stuff running with kdm?
<kwwii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaceBrowserLogin
<Tonio_> hi
<kwwii> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey kwwii fine ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: doing very well, thanks
<kwwii> Tonio_: and you?
<Tonio_> fine too ;) searching for a new appartment
<kwwii> oh, that sounds like fun!
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> not that much but well... :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_!!!
<Tonio_> I have to fix the broken guidance package
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee !!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and https://launchpad.net/bugs/78947 if you like
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78947 in kdebase "File overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee will do
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: did you ever get pykde uploaded?
<Lure> Hobbsee: not yet :-(
<Lure> Hobbsee: no core-dev around...
<Hobbsee> Lure: well, Tonio_'s here, mithrandir and pitti are in #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'm sure one of them will upload, then we get most of kde installable again
<Lure> Hobbsee: will ping them in #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> Lure: OK
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'm sure that pitti would upload for you, if tollef's busy
<Lure> Hobbsee: interesting - bug 79191 is marked fixed released
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79191 in python-kde3 "no python2.5 modules" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79191
<Lure> Hobbsee: let's wait for feisty-changes to see the upload...
<Hobbsee> Lure: you didn't test the patch; it will fail to build. the current version in feisty has all the fixes needed.
<Hobbsee> Lure: you may want to ask doko about that.  or try to build the patch
<Tonio_> Lure: I can do any upload if needed
<Tonio_> Lure: are you aware of guidance issues ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, I am - problem is that we first need PyKDE and pykdeextensions for 2.5
<Lure> Tonio_: then it should be simple ;-)
<Lure> Hobbsee: my debdiff built for me and works here
<Hobbsee> Lure: hrm.  ask Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm having a look
<Tonio_> Lure: just have a couple of uploads to perform first
<Tonio_> and before that I have to install my new printer ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: dont try your new printer with feisty
<Hobbsee> well, you can try
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, indeed ;)
* Hobbsee notes that the network printer with ipp doesnt work on feisty
<Tonio_> Hobbsee ah ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee it is a wireless one...
<Tonio_> opportunity to test ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee the network printer scanning fails in kde
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep.  seems so
<Hobbsee> did on edgy for a while too
<Tonio_> it tries to scan on 127.0.0.1 instead of my subnet
<Hobbsee> but then some update fixed it
<Hobbsee> you can change teh subnet it takes...
<Tonio_> Hobbseedo you get the same issue ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee yes but it doesn't seem to find it....
<Tonio_> strange
<Tonio_> hum nope it worked the second time :)
<Riddell> Lure: did your patch to pykdeextensions get applied?
<Riddell> oh, patch was to python-kde3
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay :)
* Hobbsee did get an error message
<Hobbsee> gah.  why is mum always on the phone when i want to ask her something...
<Riddell> pick up other phone and talk?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> doesnt work, actually.  which really sucks, when talking to relatives via phone
<Tonio_> Hobbsee I can print within the network
<Tonio_> I had an issue but that's relative to brother driver actualy
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hrm, OK
<Tonio_> Hobbsee do you know if it is possible to scan over the network with sane ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sane?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee yes
<Riddell> sane is for image scanners
* Hobbsee doesnt know what sane is
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> Tonio_: you mean sharing scanner from one machine over network?  no idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: just found a tuto :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well my new printer has scanner and wireless so I'd like to try this in fact
<Tonio_> looks hard to configure but possible
<\sh> is kdelibs4-dev usable again?
<Hobbsee> Unable to retrieve printer info. Printer answered:
<Hobbsee> client-error-bad-request
<Hobbsee> ipp://x1478%ABK%0850.205:631/ipp
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^ is what i get when scanning for, then clicking on, the ipp printer
<Riddell> ugly URL
<Tonio_> Hobbsee there is a tool provided by brother to configure sane
<Tonio_> it works with IP but i'd like to use the nodename
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah
<Tonio_> just don't know how to get the good one ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: er, yes...dunno how to fix it though - i had this problem in edgy, but one of the updates fixed it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you knew, i'd be greatful
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Riddell: looks like you can just force it, if you know the IPP address of the printer
<Tonio_> Hobbsee it works :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee the only thing is that my dhcp router sucks and dns doesn't recognize the nodename...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay :)
<Tonio_> hum, well it worked except kooka crashed :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> darn :P
* Hobbsee dinners
<Hobbsee> yes, it's 9.30pm...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm about to upload kdebluetooth and a merged with debian digikam
<Tonio_> printer testing is over and everything works, including scanning over the network ;)
<Riddell> golly
<Riddell> write a howto!
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's new in kdebluetooth?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, but that's brother specific since I used a script provided by them ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I fixed desktop files (dunhandler path)
<Riddell> oh aye
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably document the brother wikipage, but that's not a generic process
<Tonio_> brother rocks ;)
<Tonio_> amazing capabilities for the price (100), with full wireless support
<Tonio_> Riddell: do I need to work on guidance or are you or Lure on the problem ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: not too sure, pykde3 and pykdeextensions seem to be built for python 2.5 now
<Riddell> so maybe guidance just needs s/2.4/2.5/ I'm not sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing, gimme a second ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's building I'll let you know
<Lure> Tonio_: just do it - I will not have time until the evening.
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ! looks like there are issues in path or something
<Lure> Tonio_: it is basic 2.4/2.5 replace, the problem was the pykdeextensions were not functional to build it
<Tonio_>  g++ -pthread g++ -pthread -c -g -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -g -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/kde -I/usr/include/qt3 -I. serviceconfig/kcm_serviceconfig.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o /tmp/buildd/kde-guidance-0.7.1~svn20070111/./build/.libs/serviceconfig.o
<Tonio_> g++: g++: No such file or directory
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, that was it - pykdeextensions put "g++ -pthread" twice in the libtool command line
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure where this comes from....
<Tonio_> hum, not only pyversion needs update.... I have to patch the all sources
<Tonio_> ./debian/patches/12_force_python2.4_script.diff:+#!/usr/bin/python2.4
<Tonio_> lots of things like that in the patches
<Tonio_> okay I'll try to fix this
<Lure> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/python2.5/2.5-5ubuntu3
<Riddell> Lure: what's the packages that need updates for python qt dbus to work again?
<Lure> Tonio_: it looks like doko have found the issue
<Lure> Riddell: python-dbus 0.80-rc3, PyQt snapshot from January
<Lure> Riddell: I just tested simple events (device added/removed, they work), need to paly more with battery events
<Lure> Tonio_: this should fix kde-guidance build (double g++ in cmd line)
<Lure> Tonio_: http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/py2.5/kg.debdiff
<Lure> Tonio_: this is what I did, yesterday, but was unable to test due to g++ issue
<Tonio_> Lure: this is exactly what I was already trying ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: hibernate patch has to be dropped to, as it is applied by accident on wrong location ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: it breaks hibernate on lid close ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, thanks for the info :)
<Tonio_> Lure: droped or fixed ? I droped it
<Lure> Tonio_: drop it - so no patches needed anymore
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Tonio_> Lure: a couple of other fixes also needed (s/2.4/2.5 in kde-guidance.install)
<Lure> Tonio_: probably - (it may not be the last debdiff of what I tried yesterday night ;-)
<jr> Riddell: seems like ksirc still works
<Riddell> jr: yep.  oh well.
<Riddell> ping
<Riddell> jr: ping
<jr> ok, more broken than when I worked on it
<Tonio_> Lure: same issue..... :(
<Tonio_> g++: g++: No such file or directory
<Riddell> nixternal: kubuntu-docs uploaded, thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when do we get the next kde4 snapshot on it?  is it possible to develop for kde4 without compiling and installing anything else?  if nto, could we make it so?
* Hobbsee plays around with kdevelop designer
<kwwii> well, it is official now :-)
<Tm_T> kwwii: What is?
<kwwii> I'll be working for canonical fulltime...yippeee!!!!
<Tm_T> \o/
<kwwii> just received the contract
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yay!
<Hobbsee> kwwii: what will you be doing?
<Tm_T> o/ (o/ \o) \o
<kwwii> artwork and artistic direction
<Hobbsee> :)
<kwwii> sweet, this really made my day
<Tm_T> Maybe mine too.
<kwwii> lol
<raphink> wow great
<raphink> congrast kwwii :)
<kwwii> thanks raphink
<Hobbsee> raphink!!!
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Lure> congrats kwwii - looking forward for your new improvements ;-)
<kwwii> pink and green, baby...here it comes
* Jucato got in late... so wonders what those new improvements are... :(
<Tm_T> Jucato: Pink and green babies.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: found the *perfect* wallpaper for it
<Jucato> :O
<kwwii> link?
<Hobbsee> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/ponies1.png
<kwwii> YES!!!! PONIES!!!
<Jucato> Tm_T: link to what they were talking about?
<kwwii> man, you're doing my work for me
<Tm_T> Jucato: Ponies?
<kwwii> well, mark wanted community support - we'll see what he thinks (but *everyone* likes ponies)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: :D
<Tm_T> kwwii: Ponies.
<kwwii> don't worry, I'll make sure you get credit!
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hwo about you put that up as temporary artwork, with a warning of "not final" yet :P
* Hobbsee would *love* to see the reactino
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: And remove warning before release.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: well, yeah :P
<hunger> Hobbsee: Oh, yes and with a really crappy "not final" renedering so that ppl can get upset about the unprofessional artworks again:-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: haha
<kwwii> Hobbsee: that would be really funny actually
* Hobbsee reckons it could be fun
<Hobbsee> kwwii: :D
<kwwii> at least as a kde splashscreen
<Hobbsee> kwwii: it's either that or the long pointy stick of doom :P
<kwwii> Hobbsee: sorry, I have been keeping my long pointy stick out of the public :p
<Hobbsee> kwwii: well, as anything, really.  the artwork isnt final, and people will have forgotten the edgy artwork, after they've run feisty for a while
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've not heard of any plans for the next KDE 4 snapshot release
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hehe.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: awww, ok.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you think ponies as a temporary background would be fun?  :P
<Hobbsee> maybe with an inset of "no_pony_for_you.jpg
<hunger> Hobbsee: Are the ponies in the nude? You should rethink that then before baby jesus starts to cry again;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh
<Hobbsee> well, they have their manes...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I was thinking of this actually.  I got it as a christmas present from someone who I dragged along to a kubuntu talk http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/070114_13411.jpeg
<Hobbsee> Riddell: *grin*
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ponies are better though.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: maybe for 7.10 devel?
<kwwii> pony pr0n, that is what we need
<kwwii> :p
<hunger> Riddell: That picture surely is for ubuntu and not kubuntu!
<Riddell> man, that pony one is vicious on the eyes
<Tm_T> kwwii: Ponies. :)'
<hunger> You will need a epilepsy warning when using the ponies...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not really.  would tell you if the display was running correctly
<Hobbsee> hunger: i'm the queen of epilepsy warning websites.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell:
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, we need one for the kdm/splash screen, and one for the background.
* Hobbsee votes ponies for the background :P
<Hobbsee> you know...it might just even make people nto think it's final, and not upgrade to it
<Hobbsee> kwwii: http://ringlet.schumanfamily.com/1997_1024_768.jpg would do :P
<Tonio_> hum, I'll probably package qtemu toonight :) would be nice to have this in the repos
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: qtemu?
* Hobbsee googles
<Tonio_> Hobbsee qt4 frontend for qemu
<Hobbsee> ooh, nice :)
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I think I'll look for wallpaper like that for my office
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hehe!
<kwwii> they just look so darn HAPPY!
<Hobbsee> kwwii: they do!
<kwwii> Hobbsee is just soooo full of love and happiness today
<kwwii> :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i went to work today, remember?  :P
<kwwii> lol
<Hobbsee> kwwii: the scary thing is, i had some of these as a child :P
<\sh> oh moins kwwii
<kwwii> I can remember my nieces having stuff like that too
<kwwii> howdy \sh
<kwwii> can't we do a pony calendar wallpaper thing? I bet nobody would complain about this being incorrect
<kwwii> :p
<hunger> Hobbsee: Being male gives a pretty good form of immunity to such strangeness. Lucky me:-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: hah
<Hobbsee> kwwii: haha
<Hobbsee> kwwii: or you could try to get the devs to put up a wallpaper of themselves...
<Hobbsee> change them every month
<kwwii> we could select a new dev every month
<hunger> Hobbsee: You are really propossing to expose users to such a horror cabinet?;-)
<kwwii> now that would be funny
<Hobbsee> hunger: hehe.  why not?
<Hobbsee> it's a development release, remember?
<kwwii> "freaky geeky calendar"
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee still thinks that ponies are better
* Hobbsee is unphotograpable, of course
<Riddell> that's not true
<Riddell> certainly kwwii doesn't think so :)
<kwwii> btw...I installed herd2 on my ppc and it worked fine until I rebooted, now it Oops on boot
<kwwii> anyone had this problem as well?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hrm?
* \sh doesn't have a ppc
<Riddell> kwwii: works and boots fine on my ppc
<kwwii> Riddell: that is the funky thing, the cd boots fine, and it booted fine after I installed but for some reason it no longer does....I spent the whole evening configuring stuff and don't want to do it again :-)
<Lure> Tonio_: new python is in the archives - kde-guidance now builds for me, so you should be able to upload package to support 2.5
<hunger> Lure: Great, then I should be able to update soon:-)
<Tonio_> Lure: grat, I'm building and will upload
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks!
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> booting and appending init 3 works
<kwwii> crazy
* kwwii is lucky he didn't give up and just reinstall
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> night all!
<kwwii> night Hobbsee
<Tm_T> G'night!
<Jucato> night Hobbsee
<apokryphos> :O
<Hobbsee> hehe
* kwwii moves to over the laptop...brb
<Jucato> what the?!?!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hrm?
<Jucato> registered nick....LongPointyStick...
* LongPointyStick spears Jucato 
<Jucato> aaaah
* Jucato falls over and plays dead
<Hobbsee> hehe, and?
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<LongPointyStickO> pathetic
<Jucato> lol :P
<Jucato> wb kwwii!
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> it works!
<Hobbsee> yay kwwii :D
<kwwii> although the same problems occur with the touchpad as in dapper and edgy
<kwwii> but hey, you cannot have everything!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kwwii> is it just me or do the fonts look nicer?
<Hobbsee> that's rpobably because those who do the touchpads dont have that problem :P
<Hobbsee> dunno - didnt you do the fonts?
<kwwii> no,no, making a font is a *lot* of work
<kwwii> let's not start on that discussion again
* kwwii hides from manchicken
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee can get LongPointyStick to spear him...
<kwwii> lol
* LongPointyStick glares at kwwii 
* LongPointyStick pokes kwwii a few times
<kwwii> here is something interesting...a red light is now shining out of my headphone port
<kwwii> that would be my processor burning up
<Hobbsee> woot!  :D
<Hobbsee> mmmm....fire...
<DaSkreech> hi LongpointystickO!
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech
* LongPointyStick pokes DaSkreech a few times in greeting
* DaSkreech giggles
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee :) How's the poking going?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i do more than poke people :P
* Hobbsee occasionally roasts them over the fire, too...
<DaSkreech> Well ... I was working up to that
* Hobbsee really beds
<DaSkreech> Night :)
* DaSkreech notes he still doesnt have an naswer
<DaSkreech> answer eve
<Hobbsee> to?
<kwwii_> well, that didn't last long
<kwwii_> everything froze up and dies
<DaSkreech> How's the poking going? :)
<Hobbsee> ah.  fun
<DaSkreech> kwwii_: Mac?
<kwwii_> DaSkreech: yepp
<kwwii_> sometimes it boots, sometimes it doesn't...sometimes it freezes, sometimes it doesn't
<DaSkreech> kwwii_:
<DaSkreech> Which one?
<kwwii_> a ppc laptop
<kwwii_> last gen ppc laptop
<kwwii_> powerbook g4
<DaSkreech> Ah my friend has the same issue
<DaSkreech>  I think it's his hard drive
<Riddell> Tonio_, Lure: someone just added a patch to https://launchpad.net/bugs/79192 for python 2.5 in guidance
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79192 in kde-guidance "not installable with python2.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: already applied here :)
<Lure> Riddell: that someone is mbiebl, DD working on package
<kwwii_> DaSkreech: well, it is kinda hard to work on a system that you cannot run ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently building
<Lure> Tonio_: is too slow ;-)
<kwwii_> guess I'll use Hobbsee's pointStick on someone in Oslo
* Lure wonders where are the times when Tonio_ package dolphin in 15 minutes ;-)
<DaSkreech> kwwii_: He noticed that anytime he puts pressue onteh left side of the laptop it goes nutsy
<kwwii_> lol
<Tonio_> Lure: those times were when I wasn't also dealing with a network scanner bandwidth issue :)
<Lure> Riddell: patch is more or less what I sent to Tonio and he is working on it
<kwwii_> well, there is this strange red light coming out of the headphone port which is on the left
<Lure> Tonio_: you know that I like to tease you ;-)
* kwwii_ gives up
* Lure hugs Tonio_
<Tonio_> Lure: in fact this patch is exactly your + mine changes
<Lure> Tonio_: true, there are not many ways to do it
<Tonio_> that's tricky.... the more I scan, the slower the scan is.... maybe a buffer issue or something....
<DaSkreech> kwwii_:
<DaSkreech> As in out of the port for the jack?
<DaSkreech> or a light beside it?
<kwwii_> no, out of the port for the jack
<kwwii_> when booting osx it flashes once
<kwwii_> but in herd2 it stays on all the imte
<kwwii_> time
<kwwii_> think I'll leave linux alone before I break something
<Tonio_> Lure: talking about old times discussed things, what's happening the adept+debconf ?
<kwwii_> luckily I have this machine too - but I can't take it with me :-(
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> hunger: Good job on the 1.1 release
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde-guidance builds, I'm uploading
<Tonio_> I also updated kftpgrabber and will now fix gtk-qt-engines
<Tonio_> and kde-systemsettings
<hunger> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> Just read the decible mailing list :0
<DaSkreech> I'm a bit behind on my mail :)
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure - I think Riddell asked manchicken|away to look into this
<Riddell> into what?
<Lure> Riddell: adept & debconf issue
<Riddell> I plan to look at that this week
<sebas> Are there any changes I should merge upstream from mbiebl's patch? (Didn't spot any when looking through it)
<manchicken> What now?
<DaSkreech> Hi manchicken
<manchicken> howdy.
<manchicken> Riddell: I expect to have a patch to you today for the adept "is it main?" column thingy.
<manchicken> But don't hang me if I'm wrong.
* Jucato waves to manchicken
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> Jucato: Wuddup?
<manchicken> How's it going, KILLJOY? ;)
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> Riddell: thanks for the upload :)  i promise the docs will only get better!
<Jucato> manchicken: seems like you got mornfall's attention?
<Jucato> lol! killjoy eh? :P
<manchicken> He said something at 0720.
<manchicken> I was still nice and asleep at that point.
<manchicken> (0720 UTC-0600)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> to which I replied "wonderful things, these timezones are" :D
<manchicken> Tell me about it.
<manchicken> You don't seem affected by them though.
<manchicken> Looks to me like you just don't sleep.
<Jucato> oh I do... and most of the time, I miss the juicy stuff because of sleep
<manchicken> I haven't noticed a lapse in your #kubuntu coverage.
<Jucato> oh... then you haven't seen me a few months ago :)
<manchicken> It's about time we got some snow.
<manchicken> Stupid late winter.
<Jucato> snow...
<DaSkreech> keyes :)
<Jucato> wonder if there will be a KEyesRiddell...
<Tm_T> manchicken: Yup.
<Tm_T> manchicken: Usually it's -30'C here by now, but noooo, first real snow for months.
<DaSkreech> Isn't there one already?
<Jucato> dunno... don't have Qt4 here to find out
<manchicken> It's been around 10-20'C around here for a while, when it needs to be somewhere below zero.
<Tm_T> manchicken: Yup, will be +1 or so tomorrow...
<Tm_T> Ice roads are bit weak. =)
<manchicken> I Chicago the ice and snow are cleared up within hours.
<manchicken> YAY! I'm smart!  I commented out a bracket and then wondered why I was getting syntax errors.  I'm so smart.
<Tm_T> manchicken: Clean ice from iceroad, you get open lake. =)
<sebas> Are there any changes I should merge upstream from mbiebl's patch? (Didn't spot any when looking through it)
<Riddell> nixternal: excellent :)
<manchicken> Tm_T: The lake hurts more than helps sometimes.
<Tm_T> manchicken: Bah, good iceroad is only way out from ilands.
<Tonio_> sebas: concerning guidance, no change, that's just packaging relative
<sebas> Ok, thanks
<Riddell> mhb: do you have the same translation problem as kdesktop has on every app?  or just kdesktop?
<Riddell> http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/kubuntu-satanic-edition-released/  kindae the anti-ichthux :)
* DaSkreech wonders if you download the ISO into the same folder if they anhillate each other
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Did you see that gNewSense have a KDE version now?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ooh, nice
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> And less significant is Fedora 7 has a Fedora-KDE iso :)
<Riddell> yes, I tried to comment on their wiki page and it wouldn't let me
<DaSkreech> Error message 984: We are Sorry Riddell Nothing Personal we just don't like you.
<mhb> hi everyone
<mhb> Riddell: kdesktop only
<Riddell> mhb: strange, I wonder why it only affects that 1 app
<mhb> Riddell: it affects kdesktop as a whole I guess, since the Screen is locked pop-up is also provided by it
<Riddell> yes, it is
<Riddell> DaSkreech: where is gnewsense KDE?  doesn't seem to be at http://cdimage.gnewsense.org/
<DaSkreech> ISO not released yet
<DaSkreech> Just promises :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ah, I'll look forward to it
<DaSkreech> Should be interesting. I'm wondering if they are going to do vanilla KDE or run it through a Kubuntu Filter
<Riddell> I expect that'll use Kubuntu
<manchicken> I wish GNU would make an emacs port.
<manchicken> err, Emacs-Qt port
<ryanakca> hey kwwii
<kwwii> howdy ryanakca
<ryanakca> kwwii: dunno what you think of this... but I just downloaded knoppix and noticed it had some really cool slightly transparent menus... might be interesting in feisty? dunno if it's possible...
<kwwii> ryanakca: I would guess that they turned on the transparent menu in the config
<ryanakca> kk...
<Jucato> ryanakca: Appearance -> Style -> Effects
<ryanakca> Jucato: ah, kk, thanks
<Jucato> no problemo :)
<ryanakca> kwwii: anywais, t'was just a suggestion :)
<kwwii> the biggest problem with that is that if you change menus too quickly you will see artifacts from the last menu
<kwwii> ryanakca: actually I like the effect and use it on my system :-)
<Jucato> :)
<fdoving> i don't like it :)
<Jucato> another problem would probably be the proper balance in the translucency...
<kwwii> ouch, how angry is my wife going to be that I erased the entire backup when migrating to the new laptop?
<fdoving> but i'm probably the only one using Quartz windeco in 2007 too. :)
<ryanakca> kwwii: lol, artifacts? like past values in the menu?
<kwwii> fdoving: lol
<ryanakca> kwwii: oooh, that can't be good
<kwwii> ryanakca: yeah, you can see parts of the old menu from what I have heard (although it does not happen on my machine)
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Is she doing her disseration?
<ryanakca> nope... doesn't happen here either... what's the difference between Software Blend and XRender Blend? XRender = GL?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: nope, but it is all her files and emails from the last 5 years
<kwwii> and she is a teacher
<kwwii> ryanakca: no idea
<ryanakca> kwwii: hmm... so, if it's just a backup, you should be able to make a new one, right?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Does backup mean she still has originals?
<DaSkreech> Right what ryanakca said :)
<ryanakca> kwwii: kk... hmm... my mom is a teacher and she... wasn't pleased... when she learned that she couldn't use her report card software under linux or with WINE... which explains why she's back on windows :(
<kwwii> DaSkreech: I have the harddrive but no computer that it fits in
<DaSkreech> That's a small consideration
<ryanakca> bring it to work?
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: report card software?
<DaSkreech> You mean a spreadsheet? :)
<kwwii> guess I'll go to the guys house who I gave the old mac too and make another backup
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: yeah... no... some app the Ontario Goverment wrote... it manages it all...
<kwwii> but I won't tell her that :p
<ryanakca> lol
<DaSkreech> kwwii: there must be some adapter :)
<kwwii> DaSkreech: I'm not buying an adaptor for a normal harddisk just for that
<DaSkreech> Normal IDE?
<manchicken> w00t!  It compiled!
<manchicken> Now to see if it works ^_^
<ryanakca> lol
<DaSkreech> Anyone seen tackat?
<manchicken> Grumble...
<fdoving> manchicken: still hacking adept?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I've almost got this feature done.
<manchicken> Just debugging now.
<fdoving> cool.
<manchicken> It's bad to load the image file for the icon each time ^_^
<fdoving> tell me if you need testing.
<manchicken> Will do.
<manchicken> Well, the test case for this feature would be simple.
<manchicken> The user story is "as a user, I should be able to quickly identify supported kubuntu packages because there will be a kubuntu logo next to all supported packages."
<manchicken> So anything that's a main repo package should have a kubuntu logo.
<fdoving> cool :)
<fdoving> plans on redesigning the UI?
* Jucato is more concerned/interested in the Manage Repositories UI...
<fdoving> are the software-propertites guys making it UI independent?
<mhb> Riddell: error 403 for http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/vodafone-3g-datacard/wvdial.conf
* kwwii goes to make another backup
<manchicken> Gotta love it when alsa hangs the machine.
<crimsun> ?
<manchicken> I've got a crappy ATI onboard sound device.
<manchicken> Causes alsa to hang sometimes.
<crimsun> hda or ixp?
<manchicken> ixp
<crimsun> on 7.04?
<manchicken> 6.10
<crimsun> you'll most likely want to compile alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1
<manchicken> Happened much more on 2.6.16 though.
<manchicken> Oh?
<manchicken> Is that on the feisty tree?
<manchicken> I've got a chroot on feisty that I could snag it from.
<crimsun> it's in 7.04's kernel
<manchicken> Isn't 7.04 using 2.6.17?
<manchicken> (never bothered to look)
<crimsun> no, 7.04 uses 2.6.20-rc5 + patches
<manchicken> Nice.
<crimsun> 2.6.20-rc contains alsa-kernel 1.0.14rc1 + git
<manchicken> Y'all should backport it ;)
<manchicken> When ALSA hangs the machine, I only lose keyboard input.
<manchicken> Everything else works fine.
<crimsun> that would require my reviewing all of debian experimental's alsa-driver 1.0.14~rc1-1 source package
<manchicken> So to get past it I just go into ksysguard and kill amarok, and bam.  Problem solved.
<crimsun> then I'd have to merge it, test it and verify there are no regressions from the current alsa-driver source package
<manchicken> Eh, it doesn't happen enough to warrant a terrible amount of work right now.
<manchicken> It's easy to kill.
<manchicken> It'll just make me long for Feisty more.
<manchicken> But I can't risk destablizing my machine.
<manchicken> I use it for work and for kubuntu hacking.
<Mez> hmm - any main Devs here ?
<crimsun> meaning core Kubuntu or ubuntu-core-dev ?
<Mez> If so - can one of you update the katapult package and change the control file so that it lists the homepage as http://katapult.kde.org/
<Mez> crimsun - main upload rights
<crimsun> then yes, at least one is present and attentive (for now)
<crimsun> are there additional changes that should be merged?
<Mez> crimsun, see above :P
<crimsun> small steps - pretend I don't know anything about katapault
<crimsun> do you mean you need a new upstream version /and/ a URL change?
<Mez> no - just a new 0ubuntuX version
<Mez> it's just a simple control file change ;)
<Mez> (i dont have access to make a debdiff - and I dont have upload rights to main)
<Mez> oh, actually, it's merely a superficial thing ... I just got control back of the old website ;)
<crimsun> if you feel it's utterly critical, yes, I'll do it
<Mez> again - above ;)
<crimsun> (waiting on update)
<crimsun> I can't push the packets for apt-get source any faster...
<Mez> lol
<Mez> hey toma
<toma> hi Mez, all
<Riddell> manchicken: fixed
<manchicken> Riddell: What's fixed?
<Riddell> 403
<manchicken> Which 403?
<manchicken> Sorry, I'm not sure what we're talking about.
<Riddell> 17:19 < mhb> Riddell: error 403 for http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/vodafone-3g-datacard/wvdial.conf
<Riddell> oops, wrong m<tab> :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> That's good.
<manchicken> I was about to get very confused.
<manchicken> Vodaphone doesn't really exist in the US ^_^
<manchicken> Stupid alsa wouldn't come back that time.
<crimsun> (everytime you mention alsa, a nick highlight triggers. It would be nice to get debug info.)
<nixternal> lol
<manchicken> I'm not quite sure how to obtain such information.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Wait Feisty ships with KVM?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: yes
<manchicken> Especially since every time it hangs I lose control of keyboard in X.
<crimsun> manchicken: recompile alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1 using --with-debug=full and keep an ssh session open tailing /var/log/kern.log
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Man Now I need to read up docs on it. is it enabled by default or just enablealbe?
<crimsun> it's modularised.
<manchicken> I don't believe I'm using that version...
<manchicken> Dunno.
<manchicken> The message I'm getting right now is "atiixp: codec reset timeout"
<manchicken> If ATI would release the freakin' specs, stable drivers would be so much easier to obtain.
<manchicken> That's okay.  It's a lesson learned for the next piece of hardware I buy.
<DaSkreech> Now to go buy a AMD Socket AM processor
<nixternal> manchicken: with adept, any chances of adding an "Add CD/DVD" button/function to the Manager so people can stop doing "sudo apt-cdrom add"?
<nixternal> trying to remove cli dependency for that particular situation
<fdoving> does people do that often?
<nixternal> obvisously, because i keep seeing questions about it
<fdoving> hope they are aware of the fact that they need the alternate cd for that to be usefull.
<nixternal> well, it is useful with the dvd, but ya i don't see it being very useful with a normal cd anyways
<fdoving> i can understand it for the dvd.
<manchicken> We need a hit-list of things to be done to adept.
<manchicken> It seems like you all are trying to turn me into the adept maintainer... heh
<nixternal> oh, you mean we haven't yet? :)
<manchicken> heh
<yuriy> i thought you were turning yourself into one
<seele> has anyone seen or compiled the grub interface yet?
<manchicken> If I was going to completely take on a maintainer role, I'd pick a codebase that doesn't make me want to STAB furry woodland creatures.
<Riddell> seele: I've not seen it
<seele> hum.. ok.  just wondering how its going (ive pinged mhb a few times..)
<manchicken> Yay!  Segfault!
<manchicken> I killed it.
<manchicken> Damn I'm good.
<Riddell> seele: I'll mind and poke him when he's next around
<seele> cool, thanks
<Riddell> seele: by the way this is the kind of reaction we like http://atunu.blogspot.com/2007/01/secret-kde-application-launcher.html
<seele> heh.. yeah, sorry about that.  it was a really bad week.
<manchicken> Riddell: If nothing else, adept is helping me learn my STL. :P
<yuriy> manchicken: ironic that he wrote adept because kynaptic made him want do to something like that
<manchicken> It seems like alot of it is because of the apt libs though.  I'm not sure how to get away from that.
<DaSkreech> man I hate kynaptic
<manchicken> adept *does* work, and work well though.
<manchicken> The only time I've heard of folks having trouble with it is when they're doing something weird.
<Riddell> or the java packages
<Riddell> I'll look at that tomorrow
<manchicken> Yeah, the non-free stuff gets stupid sometimes.
<manchicken> The solution to that could be to just not to install it ;)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Is there some secret to turning on all debug symbols?
<Riddell> --enable-debug=full ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: SSssh, it's secret!
* Tm_T hides
<manchicken> On debuild?
<Riddell> on ./configure
<manchicken> Can you use ./configure and debuild together?
<Riddell> well you can just compile it normally, without debuild
<Riddell> but you would edit the variable in debian/rules to pass it to ./configure with debuild
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<Riddell> I would just compile things normally while coding on them
<manchicken> Now you tell me.
<manchicken> Everybody kept telling me to use debuild for everything.
<manchicken> To think of all the time wasted recompiling EVERYTHING.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Lure> manchicken: debuild -nc is your friend
<Riddell> anyone telling you to use debuild should also tell you about debuild -nc
<Lure> Riddell: quick guides (which I use at start) do not tell you such "details" ;-( - I found out about -nc after at least 30 kdebase rebuilds ;-)
<manchicken> How do I get it to stop sending --disable-debug?
<Riddell> manchicken: get what?
<manchicken> Eh, nevermind on that one... now I just gotta get these debug messages in there.
<manchicken> cerr is in iostream.h, right?
<Riddell> <iosteam>
<Riddell> <iostream>
<Riddell> kdDebug() is more usual in KDE
<manchicken> Does kdDebug come in when you enable debug symbols?
<Riddell> should happen regardless
<manchicken> Just trying to figure out what's causing the segfault...
<toma> manchicken: yep
<GNUro> hello!
<manchicken> Grumble...
<manchicken> How do you run gdb with this stuff?
<manchicken> Okay, I know that it's crashing on a call to QListView::clear(), but I don't know why...
<toma> maybe the listview is already deleted?
<nixternal> gmail has gone down the tubes here lately. it has been marking ubuntu mail as spam, mainly crimsun and jjesse of late
<kwwii> re
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Hey
<kwwii> howdy DaSkreech
<kwwii> soooo...was mache ich...edgy wieder installieren?
<kwwii> iserm
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> sorry
<kwwii> germany
<DaSkreech> I forget did you read the Haiku article?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: yes, I read it
<DaSkreech> What did you think of it :)
<kwwii> sounds cool to me
<DaSkreech> Yeah Thought so too.
<DaSkreech> Kinda liked the idea of icons being so small they fit in the extra space of the inode for an executable :)
<kwwii> well, I am not so big on small icons :-)
<DaSkreech> Well they are SVG I think
<kwwii> the icons look killer though
<DaSkreech> Yeah. It's a great project :)
<manchicken> SWEET!  I got it debugging.
<Tm_T> Oxygen icons <3
<Tm_T> Unfortunately cursor theme isn't ready yet.
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> there is only so much we can do at a time
<DaSkreech> Its in SVN though they made the folders for them
<kwwii> believe me, we have done a *lot* these last few months
<Tm_T> kwwii: I know, I actually used it lone arrow a moment.
<DaSkreech>  Oxygen includes the Sound files?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: well, yeah, but they are not final yet
<Tm_T> kwwii: Oh I know, I keep svn up'ing it all the time. ;)
<DaSkreech> Yeah Oxygen is right up there with strigi (nee Tenor) and solid :)
<MrWGW> hi Kwwii
<MrWGW> did you get my e-mail?
<kwwii> MrWGW: yepp, sure did, I was going to answer it tonight
<Tm_T> kwwii: Btw is widget buildable already? There was bunch of updates today.
* kwwii just got back home a few minutes ago
<kwwii> Tm_T: yepp, that should be the added cmake files
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Whee!
<MrWGW> well I'm here now
<Tm_T> MrWGW: Sure?
<MrWGW> or actually, brb just a sec, I need to get a darn soda
<Tm_T> ...exactly.
<MrWGW> back
<MrWGW> I had spoken with kwii yesterday, tm_t, about volunteering to do some of the UI design/artwork
<Tm_T> Nice. :)
<kwwii> MrWGW: seems like you have a lot of experience in branding, we could really use some help in that area
<kwwii> in addition to real UI design and artwork
<Tm_T> I'm still in middle of "what I should/can do and err, how", hm, now third year I think.
<MrWGW> well you have an acceptable logo right now
<Tm_T> :)
<MrWGW> it makes sense for Kubuntu to share Ubuntu's stellar brand equity
<MrWGW> Ubuntu is an absolute powerbrand, so it makes sense to tap that
<Tm_T> I still think we need more "family brand" so people understand it's all the same base.
<Tm_T> I hear a lot "Do I really have to uninstall Ubuntu to install Kubuntu?"
<Tm_T> Still.
<MrWGW> well what I'd do if I was in charge of Ubuntu's  branding strategy is move away from the current endorsed brand architecture towards a monolithic architecture
<MrWGW> in which Kubuntu and Xubuntu would become Ubuntu/K and Ubuntu/X or the equivalent
<MrWGW> for the MS style, maybe "KDE Edition"
<MrWGW> but I'd leave Edubuntu, because Edubuntu offers a distinct experience
<MrWGW> whereas Kubuntu and Xubuntu are essentially Ubuntu but with a different DE
<MrWGW> I don't want to sound like I'm deprecating Kubuntu/Xubuntu, which I'm not, at all, but in the broader scheme of things I
<MrWGW> I am not sure if it makes sense for them to be such completely seperate brands
<kwwii> yeah, I have often said that if it is supposed to be one project there is little need for completely different branding
<kwwii> but I guess it is almost too late for that without a major change
<kwwii> but would Ubuntu/G be acceptable for the original gnome guys? cannot imagine so
<MrWGW> it wouldn't have to be Ubuntu/G
<MrWGW> it would just be Ubuntu
<MrWGW> the basic, standard edition
<MrWGW> Ubuntu/K or whatever it would be called would be a seperate sub-brand
<MrWGW> but not a seperate complete brand
<kwwii> well, I know that the differences between gnome, kde and xface would kinda prevent that
<MrWGW> the branding strategy?
<kwwii> there is very little overlap between those projects/communites
<kwwii> nope, in the basic look and feel of each desktop until now
<kwwii> I mean, gnome was always kind earthy tones
<MrWGW> no, but if you install Kubuntu, I'd assume you can run KDE apps in GNOME?   For instance, in my SLED installation that I'm using now, I'm in GNOME
<kwwii> and kde was always blue
<MrWGW> but if I want Konqueror or another KDE app it loads without difficulty
<kwwii> well, until novell bought suse that was not the case
<kwwii> (although I always made a suse gnome theme too)
<kwwii> btw. I worked for suse for 7 years doing all the design/artwork/marketing stuff
<MrWGW> ahhh nice
<MrWGW> Suse is one of my favorite distros
<MrWGW> I love the design of the classic Suse KDE theme
<manchicken> SuSE will be obsolete or forked shortly.
<Tm_T> MrWGW: Go and suggest green theme to Kubuntu, please do.
* Tm_T hides
<apokryphos> manchicken: rubbish
<manchicken> The Novell/Microsoft deal has some serious GPLv3 implications
<MrWGW> I actually created a green color scheme for KDE in Suse, designed to match the annoying gecko
<apokryphos> curious, considering Novell are also pushing for a GPLv3 and most talk about it is very speculative at the moment
<manchicken> They won't be able to use GPLv3'ed programs unless they are able to extend that "indemnity" they got from Microsoft to all users of each program they distribute.
<apokryphos> do you have a draft? If not, then what is it we're talking about here?
<MrWGW> dang it man, I'm not even talking about Novell's ethics and you have to bring up the whole Microsoft/Novell thing?
<kwwii> lol, I made the geeko too
<MrWGW> DUDE, we've BEEN THERE
<manchicken> I'm talking about the draft.
<apokryphos> that's nonsense
<MrWGW> ROFL kwwii
<apokryphos> kwwii: wow, cool :)
<kwwii> well, that was when I started and had little experience
<manchicken> I'm just saying, Novell will either have to reneg on the MS deal, or get it applied to everybody, not just SuSE users.
<apokryphos> kwwii: so what happened?
<kwwii> later I would habe done anything to get rid of it
<manchicken> If they can't, they'll be unable to legally use GPLv3'ed stuff.
<MrWGW> well I find all mascots annoying, except Tux, but the geeko is well drawn
<apokryphos> manchicken: way too speculative to have much meaning atm
<MrWGW> Puffy the Pufferfish really gets on my nerves
<MrWGW> Manchicken, this has been discussed ad nauseum, ad infinitum
<MrWGW> but, as I argued on Slashdot, using SUSE or SLED does not turn you into a subhuman ogre
<MrWGW> I use SLED and love it, one of my clients uses openSuse
<MrWGW> it's a great product
<apokryphos> agreed
<MrWGW> SLED got a distro of the year award
<manchicken> Neveer said it did
<MrWGW> I see Ubuntu being the distro that really takes Linux to the consumer, but SLED could easily be the distro that replaces Windows on the enterprise desktop
<manchicken> Just said there were legal problems with GPLv3 and Novell's MS deal.
<kwwii> awards are nothing special
<manchicken> Not talking ethics, talking license compatability.
<apokryphos> SLED is only the real enterprise option at the moment I'd say
<kwwii> they give them out on rotation
<kwwii> heck, I got awards for stuff that I thought was crap
<MrWGW> since Ubuntu seems content to primarily go after the consumer market and Ubuntu's extremely fast release cycle isn't really suitable for the large enterprise
<manchicken> MrWGW: And using non-free software does turn you into a subhuman ogre ;)
<MrWGW> no, it doesn't
<kwwii> I do agree that a consolidated branding strategy would be more beneficial to all concerned
<apokryphos> manchicken: then all ubuntu users are ogres then, since it contains plenty of non-oss stuff on the cd
<MrWGW> I use Windows and a Mac...I don't mind paying for software, but I just happen to love Linux because I'm sick of XP and don't like Vista
<kwwii> it would be good to see how we can draw things back together somehow
<manchicken> I don't mind paying for software either.  I just mind the fascism. ^_^  But that's for #kubuntu-offtopic (eh Jucato, I'm being good)
<allee> MrWGW: I like the idea of reworking branding.  I'm not happy with it, cause we miss the common DE independent name
<kwwii> allee: lot's of people would agree with you on that
<kwwii> just not the people who are religous about their desktop
<Lure> kwwii: I also have that feeling
<kwwii> note that having a common branding strategy does not mean just making kde look like gnome
<MrWGW> well people who are religious about any aspect of this software IMO need to go take a cold shower
<allee> kwii: it's only the naming scheme that I don't like
<MrWGW> it's software, and darn good loveable software, but we don't need to worship it or obsess over it
* allee nods
<manchicken> MrWGW: I apologize if my distaste for fascism offends you.
<allee> it's just too complicated to speak with people about what common and what's only flavour
<MrWGW> well
<MrWGW> I had never thought of an open source OS being fascist, but alas
<manchicken> Non-free software licensing is fascism.
<kwwii> allee: yepp, but the naming scheme is kinda set, and it, in itself is what seperates things
<apokryphos> allee: what specifically do you mean about the naming scheme?
<allee> kwwii: set or not.  I'm not happy with it ;)   but I'll surive even when it's not changed. promised!
<MrWGW> well regarding the whole naming thing, I would think it would be up to Canonical's senior management?
<allee> apokryphos: ubuntu always implies gnome.  There's no name/brand for the common stuff.
<kwwii> perhaps we can find a way to improve things
<kwwii> allee: exactly
<kwwii> well put
<MrWGW> I would argue there needs to be a default, standard GNOME, but that the other DEs should essentially be endorsed and availible as add on/sub product brands
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I think that might be more unfamilarity with Debian/Ubuntu than branding
<kwwii> when people say ubuntu it means gnome, not the project in general
<DaSkreech> <Tm_T> I hear a lot "Do I really have to uninstall Ubuntu to install Kubuntu?"
<MrWGW> it's not that big a deal though IMO, your current branding system is not exactly broken
<apokryphos> happened early on when people were thinking about the name. ubuntu-kde sounded bad
<kwwii> as mark says "if we had named the whole thing ubuntu and the gnome desktop gubuntu things would be easier now
<kwwii> "
<MrWGW> well DaSkreech, I think with most Linuxes you can use multiple desktop environments
<apokryphos> but perhaps it would've been a better idea. The problem/difference always was of course the different ISOs
<apokryphos> which other distros don't do
<MrWGW> I'm trying to pimp out this copy of SLED with every DE in existence, just for fun :)
<apokryphos> there'd still be confusion if we had gubuntu :/
<allee> kwwii: I agree.  Advantage of "MrWGW"'s ubuntu/whatver  is it emphazies the common ground.  Which is a good thing
<apokryphos> "Ubuntu with KDE" and "Ubuntu with GNOME" would've been good
<MrWGW> well I'm not sure if there's a need to destandardize GNOME with the Ubuntu distro, since the GNOME version is in all probability going to remain the center of attention
<kwwii> allee: agreed
<kwwii> too bad we can't find some common ground to start frp,
<kwwii> from
<MrWGW> it would be nice in a sense, perhaps, if the whole thing was regarded as a single distro and in the default install if you could just install whatever desktop you wanted
<apokryphos> MrWGW: then it wouldn't adhere to the sacred rule of only one cd-install
<MrWGW> ahh true
<MrWGW> I'm used to the one-DVD install approach
<apokryphos> MrWGW: I think they would do well to have a DVD with both of them, but that could be a bit of work
<apokryphos> almost everyone has DVD writers these days, though of course not everyone
<RadiantFire> a higher percentage have a DVD reader
<RadiantFire> shipit + DVDs
<allee> apokryphos: downloading what's needed to burn a DVD is the huge problem
<apokryphos> nice to have a super kde+gnome and desktop+altnerate DVD
<MrWGW> well in the US, you're probably right
<allee> Mubuntu?  Monster ubuntu ;)
<apokryphos> RadiantFire: yeah; I wonder how much more it costs to ship DVDs out instead of CDs these days
<apokryphos> allee: true enough
<MrWGW> well the shipping costs would be the same
<MrWGW> the difference would be that DVDs cost somewhat more
<RadiantFire> they are both stamped I assume, it can't be substantially more complex to stamp a DVD than a CD
<RadiantFire> i mean, fundamentally, its the same technology
<MrWGW> I have a client who is in the DVD business, I could ask him
<MrWGW> though I really dislike a lot of HD-DVD and BluRay technology (in terms of the DRM), it's also exciting to think what you could do with one of those disks in terms of an OS install
<MrWGW> I love the idea of a Linux distro that would embrace the concept of conspicuous consumption and that would ship with all known desktop environments and packages, in a four HD-DVD set
<MrWGW> lol
<kwwii> heck, with two or three dvds you could include everything
<apokryphos> blank CDs and DVDs are the same price roughly here now
<MrWGW> IIRC Mandriva Powerpack is a 3 DVD set
<apokryphos> opensuse have an insane amount of packages on the dual-layer boxed retail dvd
<MrWGW> *has, tsk tsk
<MrWGW> since opensuse is a product, not an organization
<RadiantFire> suse has always embraced the more is more approach... don't they install 3 webbrowsers by default
<MrWGW> I'm being a grammar Nazi, err, fascist, so as to live up to manchicken's high expectactions of a Suse user
<MrWGW> :-P
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> I just cannot take anyone seriously with chicken in their nick
<MrWGW> and yes it does, one of my clients bought that
<manchicken> I have nothing against SuSE.  Just against deals designed to allow proprietary software companies to sue people who wrote their own software.
<manchicken> I used SuSE up until that deal.
<kwwii> dude, novell is american...where would america be without all the lawsuits
<MrWGW> then you admit it, you do have a problem with SuSE, otherwise you wouldn't let an ill-informed deal cause you to switch distros
<MrWGW> I really do not believe Novell intended to cause any problems with that deal, and I am not at all convinced that the deal does any harm to the Linux community
<RadiantFire> I remember reading an opinion somewhere that the deal may also have been motivated by fear of all the IP that Novell holds
<MrWGW> Microsoft has offered to do the same deal with anyone else, its just that the rest of the distros hate their guts too much
<RadiantFire> from the Netware days
<MrWGW> if MS sues Linux users, OSI will sue MS
<manchicken> I won't use a distro that will be out of date once GNU releases all of its new versions under a license incompatible with SuSE.
<MrWGW> the really big risk is if Red Hat gets that DRM patent and goes on the offensive
<MrWGW> but I see Red Hat using its DRM patent defensively in the event of a Microsoft lawsuit
<RadiantFire> DRM patent?
<manchicken> When SuSE forks to allow that compatability back, maybe I'll reconsider SuSE.
<MrWGW> earlier today Slashdot reported a senior Red Hat engineer filed for a patent on DRM
<RadiantFire> thats fun
<MrWGW> yes it is
<MrWGW> I need to start patenting stuff
<MrWGW> I think I'll patent start menus
<RadiantFire> too late
<MrWGW> I'll patent black and turqouise start menus
<MrWGW> mauhaha
<manchicken> Software patents shouldn't be allowed in the first place.
<MrWGW> or patent black and turqoise OSes in general, then Vista would really be in trouble
<RadiantFire> patent 9 button log out menus
<MrWGW> manchicken, are you just going to sit there and repeat verbatim every mindless statement spewed by Linux fanboys on Slashdot since 1995?
<MrWGW> or 1998 rather
<MrWGW> ROFL
<MrWGW> that would also cause Vista some problems
<manchicken> MrWGW: Wow.  You really have no idea what you're talking about, do you?
<manchicken> Good day sir.
<MrWGW> that would also be a great way to force Microsoft to improve the design of its products, just patent each design aspect you don't like, then sue Microsoft for infringement and force them to change git
<MrWGW> you could make Windows completely customizeable
<RadiantFire> i can see it now "Microsoft releases Hot-Fix to remove patent offending log out menu. Hapless computer users are now forced to leae their computers on all the time
<MrWGW> anyway, kwwii, are you still here?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> sorry, had to talk to my wife
<MrWGW> so what is the next step for me in terms of actually starting work?
<kwwii> well, I'll start working on the next stuff for kubuntu now...so, I guess stay in contact, create some ideas, and help us push this stuff forward
<kwwii> I assume that we will create a design somewhat based on the stuff from edgy, as there is little time left
<MrWGW> perfect
<kwwii> but if it is doable and there is a good reason to do so, we can change whatever we want
<MrWGW> I need to get edgy and Kubuntu downloaded and installed, which I will do later today
<kwwii> cool, good idea
<MrWGW> btw, is the pre-Edgy artwork still in the default Edgy install?
<kwwii> nope
<kwwii> but believe me, the dapper artwork was not soo god
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> good
<MrWGW> annoying, I installed dapper and it had older artwork
<kwwii> and I made the dapper stuff, so I can say that
<MrWGW> I'm talking about Ubuntu
<MrWGW> just to be clear
<MrWGW> the GNOME one
<kwwii> nope, kubuntu has only its own stuff
<kwwii> nothing with gnome stuff
<kwwii> so you might want to look at ubuntu edgy as well, although the ubuntu dapper stuff was bettter, in my opinion, than the edgy stuff
<MrWGW> is the dapper stuff still in edgy, in Ubuntu, though?
<MrWGW> if not, I'll want to install both
<MrWGW> which means using two VMs rather than one, but what the heck
<MrWGW> gigabytes are there to be used
<kwwii> well, not really, the edgy stuff is a bit different
<kwwii> so if you want the real thing, check dapper, not edgy
<MrWGW> I think I also want to put Linux on my mac Mini, and that would be an ideal place for Ubuntu, but whatever distro that goes as the base distro on any of my systems needs to support VMWare Server
<kwwii> although the edgy stuff is a bit different in some places
<MrWGW> brb 1 sec
<MrWGW> back
<yuriy> kwwii: i hope you base it on the edgy stuff not dapper.  i think edgy looks much better. just my personal preference though.
<Lure> yuriy: he was talking about ubuntu
<Lure> yuriy: for kubuntu we all agree (I think)that edgy was much better
<kwwii> yuriy: Lure is right
<kwwii> if we base feisty kubuntu on anything, then edgy
<kwwii> I made the dapper stuff and it was crap
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> believe me, I made it
<MrWGW> is there any place to download the Ubuntu-Gnome Dapper stuff and install it into Edgy?
<kwwii> although I got several emails from devs saying that edgy was shit and dapper was great!
<rdorsch> Lure: just send you the powermanager output
<kwwii> hehe, that'll teach you to not listen to devs about artwork
<Lure> rdorsch: ok, checking now...
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/poweredby.jpg
<yuriy> Lure: oh ok, that got me pretty confused
<MrWGW> well I think the reason why so many OSS projects have terrible UIs is due to excessive developer input
<nixternal> no more windows sticker here
<DaSkreech> MrWGW: Software probably is religion by my definition :-)
<MrWGW> oh horrors
<MrWGW> I was just reading on Slashdot
<MrWGW> about a woman who died in a Wii-related competition "Hold your wee for wii"
<MrWGW> sickening
<yuriy> whoa does digikam not support ioslaves
<Lure> rdorsch: ok, it looks like problem is debian specific - some operations are not allowed on debian, so adding some try/except clauses could help here
<MrWGW> it's religion only if you're a stupid fanboy IMo
<kwwii> MrWGW: yeah, I read that earlier today
<kwwii> amazing how stupid people can be
<kwwii> she did it for her kid too
<MrWGW> the world is so perverse it horrifies me
<yuriy> i kept my windows sticker: http://www.yktech.us/kubuntusticker.jpg
<kwwii> dying of water
<kwwii> scary
<nixternal> /. is 90% science fiction
<yuriy> i'm kind of annoyed i just had to copy/paste to save that...
<allee> yuriy: I assume you mean kipi-plugins not digikam.
<kwwii> no, no, she drank too much water
<kwwii> it really can happen
<yuriy> allee: yeah i guess
<Lure> rdorsch: I will make this a bit more robust, but brightness (and probably some other stuff) will still not work on debian
<kwwii> yuriy: I have that sticker on my mac
<kwwii> everyone loves it
<yuriy> allee: the image editor in digikam, i couldn't save to fish:/
<rdorsch> Lure: I am on a call now....
<yuriy> allee: known bug?
<MrWGW> anyway Kwii, is there any convenient way to download the ubuntu GNOME artwork from Dapper into Edgy?
<kwwii> MrWGW: I do not think so, although I really do not know
<allee> yuriy: save as should work. Otherwise -> bug
<kwwii> I doubt it
<kwwii> I guess a dev could answer that better :-)
<nixternal> MrWGW: find out what version the dapper artwork is (apt-cache show ubuntu-artwork) and then download it from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-artwork/
<nixternal> the .deb that is
<nixternal> then 'sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb'
<MrWGW> ah perfect
<nixternal> not recommended by man due to dependency issues, but some tweaking and some 'sudo apt-get -f install" usually fix it :)
<MrWGW> and is there any way to get the artwork that Shuttleworth infamously rejected?
<nixternal> s/man/many
<nixternal> if it is in the repos yes, but i don't think it is
<yuriy> allee: i also had a problem importing RAW, is that kipi-plugins too?
<nixternal> yuriy: forbidden :)
<nixternal> i wanted to see the pic
<allee> yuriy: correction digikam image editor is digikam and digikamimageplugins.
<MrWGW> also I assume, it's not possible to install Kubuntu Edgy on an Ubuntu Dapper system?
<nixternal> nope
<MrWGW> dang
<MrWGW> ah well
<MrWGW> and what is the release date for Feisty?
<allee> yuriy: raw is digikam but afaik some kipi-plugins can not handle raw too
<nixternal> 04-2007
<nixternal> ;p
<MrWGW> ok
<allee> yuriy: but raw support in kipi-plugins not not as good as in digikam yet
<ryanakca> yuriy: You don't have permission to access /~ykozlov//kubuntusticker.jpg on this server.
<yuriy> allee: ok now i'm confused... Are there two different tools to do it? When in Digikam i go to Tools>Raw Image Converter, what is that?
<yuriy> nixternal,ryanacka: yeah.. umm.. hmm.. this is rather disturbing
<allee> yuriy: tools is kipi-plugins
<allee> yuriy: when you click on a thumbnail then digikam's image editor starts.  The editor uses digikamimageplugins not kipi-plugins
<yuriy> nixternal,ryanacka: fixed. no clue why it didn't get read permissions
<rdorsch> Lure: what is the brightness stuff supposed to do?
<Lure> rdorsch: when you switch to battery mode, we reduce the brightness level to battery setting
<allee> yuriy: kipi-plugins operate on (list of) files.  digikam imageplugins operate on the _one_ image in memory of the editor
<Lure> rdorsch: ubuntu has different security settings for hal/dbus which allow console apps to perform more operations than on debian
<Lure> rdorsch: it may be that you only need to add your user to some group (plugdev or powersomething)
<ryanakca> yuriy: kk, thanks... hmm... *pokes his internet*
<rdorsch> Lure: good point, let me check
<kwwii> ok, about time for bed here, gotta finish a few things first...I am semi afk
<yuriy> allee: ok so then you can save the raw as jpg while in the editor.. now i get it.  rather unintuitive to have two different ways to do it in one application, especially when one of them doesn't seem to work
<rdorsch> Lure: there is a plugdev. Also messagebus. Can I check which group is the right one?
<rdorsch> Lure: Is that a certain executable which has these permissions?
<yuriy> I started using digikam about 2 weeks ago, and i feel like having a bug filing spree
<allee> yuriy: many kipi-plugins can work on several images that something image editor can't.
<Lure> rdorsch: no, dbus/hal is configured to use it for security checks....
<Lure> rdorsch: can you try the patch from bug 77091
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77091 in guidance "The AC adapter has been unplugged, switching to battery mode" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77091
* DaSkreech patents iPhonuntu
<allee> yuriy: if there's really a duplication, I can ping upstream to disable it by default or we just do it in kubuntu
<yuriy> allee: yeah, i understand. i think raw converter is actually the only one that's like this: there is a (single) option in the tools menu in addition to the batch process
<allee> yuriy: ah, right.  that from old times when digikam editor could not handle raws
<Lure> rdorsch: check /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf
<manchicken> mmm... emacs....
<Lure> rdorsch: there is powerdev group (on ubuntu)
<Lure> rdorsch: adding your user to it should cure it
<MrWGW> my preference in text editors is for Note Tab, which has a modern UI, has a fully functional free as in beer version, and that is a lot of fun
<MrWGW> I use it to hack saved games in Windows
<MrWGW> there is one game I enjoy that saves games in a non-binary format
<MrWGW> which allows you to do...interesting...things
<MrWGW> sadly, it is just for Windows :(
<rdorsch> Lure: I found plugdev and powerdev
<Lure> rdorsch: so what does "id" command return - are you member of any of these?
* Lure is member of both on Kubuntu feisty
<manchicken> MrWGW: I just haven't been able to find a development environment that gives me more flexibility than emacs.  Particularly with things like debuggers, etc.
<rdorsch> Lure: powerdev seem to be responsible for org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel
<manchicken> There are a lot of good editors out there... but Emacs works best with the variety of languages I use, variety of build environments I use, and variety of machines I use.
* fdoving is starting to like kscope
<sebas> rdorsch: Ah, you're here
<sebas> I've just sent you a patch
<kwwii> vi is the shit
<kwwii> :p
<sebas> Is your issue fixed with this additional group? (Though I still think it shouldn't crash, but spit a warning and do the right thing)
<sebas> kwwii: You're using that for svg editing? :)
<kwwii> lol, sometimes
<Lure> kwwii: that is why konqueror cannot display your svg's ;-)
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> no, that is because inkscape had a major bug
<Lure> kwwii: really, powermanager stuff cannot be shown in konqueror, but they work fine in inkscape
<kwwii> adding an extra space in the definition
<Lure> kwwii: ok, that was it
<kwwii> Lure: I need to fix that
<kwwii> it is because I build the latest version of inkscape
<manchicken> SWEET!!!!
<manchicken> I got the kubuntu logo in adept.
<manchicken> Now I just gotta get it conditional.
<Lure> sebas: what do you think about pykde3->pyqt4 migration for powermanager? do we want to go there?
<Mez> kwwii: kinda scary - I used to see you as "k world war 2" now I see you as "kay double you wee"
<kwwii> lol
<sebas> Lure: I'd say let's wait for PyKDE4
<sebas> We really lose a lot otherwise
<kwwii> how many people have asked me why my nick is k world war !!
<kwwii> 2
<kwwii> when my name is Kenneth Wesley Wimer II
<sebas> And I think we can better stabilise for Feisty and try porting as soon as Pykde4 is there
<kwwii> ie. KWWII
<Lure> sebas: lots of work for questionable gain - Riddell would like to get rid of polling though
<sebas> Yeah, me too. But I don't want Qt4 only
<Mez> kwwii - it's hjust how it reads ;)
<sebas> And I think we would add quite some testing burden, whereas we can have a really stable powermanager for Feisty
<kwwii> hehe, only for religous desktop people
<Lure> sebas: I will prototype qt4 event handling anyway - just to confirm it works now
<sebas> I understand the concern that porting stuff now helps with the big porting effort for KDE4, but I still think it's not worth it yet.
<Lure> sebas: true that - events could make it regress
<sebas> Yeah, that's a good thing.
<sebas> Having some example code makes porting way easier
* Mez yawns and goes and fiddles with the new katapult wiki
<kwwii> Mez: it only reads like that for desktop religous people
<rdorsch> Lure: I restart KDE to get the powerdev group permission. To check if that fixes the root cause. Then I apply you patches.
<Mez> kwwii - nope - I'm not either
<Lure> rdorsch: thanks - mine or sebas's patch (or both ;-) should help
<Lure> rdorsch: mine just makes it robust to failure, sebas just ensure that everything is still done even if brightness fails
<sebas> Lure: You can check yours in anyway, stability is good (and it shouldn't crash, but warn)
<Lure> sebas: just did it
<sebas> Thanks
<ryanakca> yuriy: I like :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Check this out -- http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshot5.png
<Lure> sebas: talking about robustness - I think I know what may cause bug 77623
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77623 in kde-guidance "feisty kubuntu - laptop auto-suspends when on ac power even though set to do so only when on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77623
* sebas listens
<Lure> sebas: when testing actions (suspend/hibernate...), I changed call to suspend/resume with simple print
<Lure> sebas: and when idle condition was met, I got several prints in a row
<sebas> Makes sense.
<Lure> sebas: I suspect that several calls of suspend/hibernate are scheduled and may cause immediate suspend again after resume
<Lure> sebas: we probably need to reset lastidle or something just before doing the action
<sebas> My hibernate script just doesn't if the last hibernate is less than 3 sec old.
<sebas> Or suspend, for that matter.
<sebas> So it's something I would not see
<sebas> Yes, that's the issue I was talking about.
<sebas> I'll tackle that shortly
<Lure> sebas: I will look for proper fix tommorow probably - I am just to tired now
<sebas> (Not today though)
<sebas> Hehe :)
<sebas> Are you in Europe?
<Lure> ;-) - we agree on this
<Lure> sebas: yep, Slovenia
<sebas> Ah :)
<Lure> but tommorow is in 5 minutes ;-)
<sebas> Then we're in the same timezone :P
<sebas> Heh, right. but for me tomorrow is usually "after sleeping"
<rdorsch> Lure: powerdev did not fix the root cause. Your fix though fixes the problem.
<Lure> rdorsch: would be still interesting to know how to enable brighntess controls on debian
<manchicken> Now I've gotta get this image into the package.
<Lure> rdorsch: ubuntu has "on_console" policy which means that desktop user can control this w/o problems
<Lure> rdorsch: good to know that my fix helps - this closes one ubuntu bug too, which I had no clue before your e-mail came around ;-)
<sebas> rdorsch: Do you have both patches applied?
<Lure> rdorsch: I will still wait for reporters to see if they have same/similar root cause as you.
<rdorsch> I don't know if Debian has a similar on_console policy. I could try to post tonight on debian-devel to find the right contact.
<rdorsch> sebas: I have only applied Lures patch.
<rdorsch> sebas: I can try yours if it has value for you to have that information.
<Lure> rdorsch: on_console is ubuntu specific - we have special patch to add this
<rdorsch> Lure: I send an email to the Debian BTS such that other and the maintainer know the fix.
<Lure> rdorsch: thanks
<rdorsch> Lure: I have seen on http://wiki.debian.org/DebianDesktopHowTo that the login managers should add users to all groups (though this is sarge, i.e. quite old).
<rdorsch> Lure: thank you for the immediate fix.
<rdorsch> Lure: working on battery is now much more fun again :-)
<Lure> rdorsch: ;-)
<Lure> ok, time for bed -> nite all
<kwwii> niight all
<Lure> Riddell: btw, I see your new language buttons in Regional & Language, but qt-language-selector is broken (python import problem) :-(
<Lure> Riddell: it may be may broken system (all latest python greatness) ;-)
<sebas> rdorsch: If it's not too much work,I'd like to know if it works well with this patch (it replaces the crash with a warning)
<manchicken> Argh... now I've gotta package things....
<manchicken> My least favorite part.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-16
<MrWGW> back
<MrWGW> dang it manchicken, I really want to have a flamewar with you, but I simultaneously do not want to flood a development IRC with garbage posts
<MrWGW> alas
<manchicken> That's what offtopic is for ^_^
<DaSkreech> MrWGW: That's what #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech>  is for
<manchicken> But I'd prefer a debate, not a flamewar ;)
<MrWGW> ahh superb, see you there
* manchicken idles offtopic frequently ^_^
<nixternal> offtopic is useless, offtopic reminds me of an old pervert sitting in his AOL chat room sniping kids as they stop by
<manchicken> wow.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> It's good for when you're bored hacking ^_^
<MrWGW> it has one use: it lets me flame people like manchicken :-P
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?
<Mez> Riddell has been idle 3hrs 39mins 17secs,
<Riddell> manchicken: is your archive on launchpad?
<manchicken> How do I put one on launchpad?
<Riddell> manchicken: make sure your ssh public key is in launchpad
<Riddell> and  bzr push sftp://<username>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<username>/adept/label-supported-branch
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> seems that the keyboard lockup problem just *may* be from screen
<Mez> http://control.sourceguru.net/
<Mez> grr
<Hobbsee> heya Mez
<Riddell> Mez: a nice blog someone did today http://atunu.blogspot.com/2007/01/secret-kde-application-launcher.html
<manchicken> Riddell: Uploading.
* manchicken signed some stuff...
<manchicken> Silly launchpad wanted me to upload all my keys.  Imagine that.
<manchicken> w00t.  Got the colors fixed AND the icons relative.
<manchicken> Riddell: I've now added that bzr branch up where you told me to put it.
<manchicken> I'm sending an update now though.
<manchicken> Ack, that just copied your branch.
<manchicken> How do I change the current branch so I can commit to my archive and not yours? ;)
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... I probably have this all wrong, but, kde-hal-device-manager detects the devices automaticly? (I don't see any if device == this, add this to the list, etc)... so to fix the guys wishlist bug, it would just mean that I have to figure out how the icons are named/searched for, and the app would find it/locate the icon itself?
<manchicken> So... is Riddell about?
<manchicken> I'm really hoping that bzr repos are nice and secure ^_^
<Hobbsee__> probably.  why?
<manchicken> I'm trying to branch off of Riddell's thingy into my own repo... and I'm not entirely sure if I'm doing anything too terribly stupid.
<Hobbsee__> ah
<manchicken> I think the only thing I don't know how to do right now is how to package the image so that it gets into the deb.
<manchicken> I have a new screenshot...
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net/snapshot5.png
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<manchicken> Damnit...
<manchicken> I don't know how to switch branches.
<manchicken> Anybody know how I can switch from using Riddell's branch to mine?
* Hobbsee wonders when we get the new KDE
<Jucato> 3.5.6?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> not really sure, but probably next week
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's due to be tagged tomorrow..
<Hawkwind> So who here plays SecondLife ?
* Mez did for a while
* Mez is hooked on ogame atm
<Hawkwind> I just discovered SL last night, and I'm addicted
<ajmitch> why's it so special?
<Hawkwind> It's just totally different.  Hard to explain til you play it really
<ajmitch> sounds like a waste of time, from what I've heard :)
<Hawkwind> To each their own opinion.  Not meant for everyone to like
<kkosmo> somone i need help
<kkosmo> ok i need go to bathroom sec back
<andreasw> hi why did you change the password dialog to display solid points?
<andreasw> usability can't be the reason because you don't gain any usability from that change
<Jucato> andreasw: because KDE changed it for 3.5.6
<kkosmo> hi how i can make a script for shorcut do close program
<kkosmo> ?
<raphink> kkosmo: how do you mean?
<kkosmo> i want to click on CTRL+Q or somthing and its do the command pkill amarok
<kkosmo> how i can type it in bash
<kkosmo> ok when you answer type kkosmo
<kkosmo> ok
<raphink> you can set that in systemsettings
<raphink> although such questions are better asked on #kubuntu than #kubuntu-devel since it doesn't deal with development
<kkosmo> no but i want the key
<kkosmo> do
<kkosmo> commands
<kkosmo> where i can edit it in systemsettings
<raphink> systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > keyboard shorcuts
<raphink> make yourself a script that does what you want
<raphink> and assign a shortcut to it
<kkosmo> where
<kkosmo> i cant make it
<kkosmo> only if i put it to the menu
<Riddell> hi meduxa
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Riddell> everyone say hi to meduxa, he's doing the project to put a kubuntu distro in the canary island schools
<lotusleaf> hi meduxa
<raphink> great :)
<raphink> hi meduxa :)
<raphink> take over the canary islands :)
<lotusleaf> raise the kubuntu flag
* sebas is willing to go there and check it out.
<sebas> It'll take two weeks or so.
<bddebian> Heya
<raphink> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya raphink
<meduxa> sorry for not attending
<meduxa> but I'm sick today and I cannot be in front of the computer for working
<meduxa> everytime
<meduxa> I have this channel on my preferred ones so from now on you guys will see me around
<Riddell> yay
<Jucato> go meduxa!! :)
* hunger grumbles.
<seele> kwwii: ping
<kwwii> seele: pong
* Jucato watches the table tennis match
<toma> hi jos
<superstoned> hi toma
<\sh> fixed kmymoney (unmet dep) and kmysqladmin (wrong libmysqlclient build-dep)
<Riddell> yay
<\sh> Riddell: kdenetwork-dev has unmet dep on kopete. just because kopete doesn't match ${Source-Version} of kdenetwork ;)
<Riddell> \sh: that'll get fixed with 3.5.6 next week, we'll switch back to kopete from KDE
<\sh> Riddell: cool :) so we are back in sync ;)
<\sh> hmm....kdar...doesn't find libdar64 but it's installed...
<\sh> how did it compile under edgy or dapper?
<allee> \sh it never did :(
<allee> \sh There's a long bug report about it
<\sh> allee: hmm...reading configure.in.in it should find it...somehow
<\sh> because libdar32 and libdar64 are being checked
<allee> \sh and rebuilding against the new libdar64 does not work.  kdar is not ready yet to use the new lib
<allee> bug 62699
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62699 in kdar "[edgy]  wrong dependencies in kdar" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62699
<\sh> hmmm...so the only real FTBFS is the abstract type declaration
<\sh> the other things can be fixed via conditionals inside debian/rules and different configure calls
<allee> \sh quoted upstream from bug report:
<allee>  Johnathan Burchill himself explains:
<allee>  "KDar 2.x does not compile with dar 2.3.x. The dar library underwent some big and impressive changes from 2.2 to 2.3, and I have not finished upgrading the KDar source code."
<\sh> oh well..so no energy into that
<allee> \sh only solution I see is to make the old libdar installable in parallel to new libdar then rebuild kdar.
<allee> mhhm, trying to install feisty in vmare server is horrible slow.  Ditto in Parallels on the Mac OSx.  Damn!
<\sh> allee: or just wait for new upstream release
<allee> \sh that's a workaround, in the tradition of Helmut Kohl, not a solution ;)
* Lure does not understand this German internal jokes ;-)
* raphink was not online when the joke was written 
<kwwii> allee: I thought all germans loved Helmut Kohl :p
<\sh> kwwii: ,->
<allee> kwwii: looks like all but one ;)
<kwwii> lol
* Mez dances for internet at home
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-17
<bddebian> Heya
<manchicken_> Anybody know bazaar well?
<bddebian> Not me, sorry
<nixternal> manchicken: what do you need help with in bazaar?
<manchicken> I checked out this copy of adept from Riddell's branch.  I'm trying to switch to my branch so that I may check into it.
<imbrandon> manchicken|away, just bzr push <your url>
<imbrandon> afaik
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!
<imbrandon> zomg i about pee'd myself laughing at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeKRxQxVCT0
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
* Jucato is reminded again to install flash...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* Hobbsee waves
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya raphink
* Mez glomps Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya Mez :)
<Hobbsee> raphink: done
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you not at linux.conf.au?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no.....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm at the open day tomorrow though
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the main problem is that it's a crap location for anyone living in the state, who's not in the inner city
<Hobbsee> ie, car, train, bus, every time to get there.
<Riddell> kwwii: what's going on in kubuntu-de today?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it sounds interesting though
<kwwii> Riddell: no idea, should I know?
<kwwii> after the meeting two days ago (About working together with Ubuntuuser.de) everything should be going well
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi Riddell ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you notice debtags is broken ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> new version recently compiled
<Tonio_> Riddell: I get a postinst error on my 2 machines
<Tonio_> Unable to find any tag data. Context: Reading debtags sources from /var/lib/debtags/ and /root/.debtags/
<Riddell> tsk
<Tonio_> Riddell: I get this error with this version, everything was okay ysterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you reproduce ? just dist-upgrade is needed
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like something changed, it now conflicts with apt-index-watcher
<Riddell> what changed is a new version got compiled
<Riddell> if it's broken that's pretty typical of debtags, it's fiddly stuff
<Tonio_> hum what to do then ? ;)
<Riddell> fix it :)
<Tonio_> hehe ;) I'm not sure I can do it but I'll have a look
<Tonio_> well the prolblem seems to be the postinst only....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not there today but I'll have a look tomorrow if it-s not fixed in the meantime
<Riddell> I won't get to it today, new KDE is out
<Tonio_> okay great ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so have you fixed the data loss bug yet?  (removable media)?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've not done anything on it
* Hobbsee nods
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kde guys said that probably won't be fixed until kde4
<Tonio_> I hope the kwallet issue is now fixed...
<LongPointyStick> Tonio_: yes, i know.  unfortuantely, that doesnt sit too well with users
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: sure !
<Hobbsee> \sh: kdar is just a mess.
<manchicken|away> imbrandon: I did push, but that didn't change the current branch it was on.  I'm wanting to change the branch it's on so that I can check in.
<manchicken|away> I'll be back in a while, gotta head into the office.
<Riddell> bzr commit; bzr push
<manchicken|away> When I try to commit, it gives me permission denied because I'm still on your branch.
<Riddell> manchicken|away: it should be pushing to your branch
<Riddell> if it doesn't automatically then tell it to explicitly
<Riddell> bzr push sftp://me@bazaar.launchpad.net/~me/adept/branchname
<manchicken|away> It pushed to my branch, but it won't push changes...
<manchicken|away> It only pushed what you have checked into your branch.
<manchicken|away> I've really gotta boogie, I'll sort this out later.
<Riddell> bzr commit ?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm trying that check-in now.
<manchicken> Ack, running to meeting.
<manchicken> I think I pushed it.  I'll have to check later.
<Riddell> ** KDE 3.5.6 for testing deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-356-feisty/ feisty main
<Mez> got any for edgy yet ?
<Riddell> no, I need it tested on feisty first
* kwwii installs (*gulp*) gnome
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> kwwii: install ubuntu-desktop better
<nixternal> Riddell: get the 3.5.6 for edgy :)
<kwwii> Riddell: what will that do to my existing kubuntu?
<nixternal> shoot, i forgot i have my fesity box
* nixternal installs 3.5.6
<kwwii> and how can I switch between the two desktops once I have both installed?
<Riddell> kwwii: nothing
<Riddell> kwwii: how long have you been using GNU/Linux man?!
<kwwii> Riddell: well, suse always had a nice kdm with which to choose desktops :-)
<Riddell> as indeed do we
<kwwii> hehe, well, that proves that I haven't installed gnome in a long time :p
<Riddell> menu->session->gnome
<kwwii> cool...for some reason I just assumed that it wasn't that easy
<sebas> The hard part is when you realise that you really miss kwin
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> my new laptop does 3D well from what I have heard...how does one set that up on kde?
<kwwii> and while we are at questions that nobody wants to answer, when will there be a flash9 package available?
<nixternal> kwwii: today for flash 9
<nixternal> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31~ubuntu1_i386.deb
<nixternal> lovely on that link :)
<nixternal> it was released for edgy, but i downloaded that and installed it w/o any issues
<nixternal> err, feisty not edgy, but i installed it on edgy
<kwwii> nixternal: sweet , thanks for the info
<kwwii> man having an i386 laptop is like taking a step up in the world! wlan works, 3d works, flash, etc
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i think i just found out a neat feature or bug in the mplayer plugin for firefox. when you take focus off of the window with mplayer in ff, it pauses the video
<nixternal> kde 3.5.6 up and running!
<kwwii> dude, that is very apparently a feature :p
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, but i have seen recent so called features called bugs instead
<kwwii> well, if you squint your eyes hard enough I am sure it looks like a feature :p
<nixternal> hehe
<kwwii> anyway, who doesn't want a mouse cursor in the middle of the movie?
<nixternal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338279
<nixternal> sweet
<kwwii> wow
<kwwii> I'll give that to my wife and see how she does ;-)
<nixternal> if that really does exist and happen, Ubuntu will definitely take over the world!
<nixternal> Riddell: http://secunia.com/advisories/23799/
<Riddell> nixternal: I uploaded the fix yesterday, not sure if pitti let it through though
<nixternal_> Riddell: did you get the kde3.5.x security notice?
<Riddell> 18:27 < Riddell> nixternal: I uploaded the fix yesterday, not sure if pitti let it through though
<nixternal> ok cool
<nixternal> DoS on my router it seems
<nixternal> with 3.5.6 konqi can now do my grocery shopping w/o crashing :)
<nixternal> so that was one bug fix
<Riddell> nixternal: so no problems with 3.5.6?
<Riddell> nixternal: are you able to test printing?
<nixternal> i will do that right now
<allee> Was this incompatibility discussed already?  Bug 75435
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75435 in digikam "Gnome and KDE trash are incompatible.  Was: usdigikam expects trash to be in ~/Desktop/Trash - causes error in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75435
<Riddell> allee: not with me
<allee> Riddell: k. Against which pkgs should a 'Gnome and KDE trash are incompatible. " bug be reported?  Or is this a topic for a dev meeting?
<Riddell> kio-trash is in kdebase
<Riddell> no idea where the gnome stuff is
<Riddell> is this an ubuntu issue or an upstream issue?
<toma> allee: that is the reason we implemented a config setting to delete it straight away
<toma> iirc
<allee> Riddell: I had already a look at the kde code.  It's an upstream issue.  KDE and Gnome uses different implementations.  Gnome use more of less a  mv  this ~/.Trash.  While XDG trash add .trashinfo files and add sequence numbers for identical named files
<allee> toma: really?  AFAIR I insistend on bypassing trash possibility because it frustrates me always have to empty the trash ;)
<toma> allee: iirc it was triggered by a desktop user (not gnome, but another one) which did not have a trash at all
<toma> and we did not want a dep on kedbase for this
<allee> toma: btw. digikam doesn't find images copied to lib while it's running in Gnome desktop.  Missing daemon or is that digikam default?
<toma> allee: there is a dirwatcher which monitors changes
<toma> i assume kdelibs dirwatcher works on gnome as well, unless dirwatcher does not work with the monitor installed in a gnome install
<toma> maybe Riddell knows that
<allee> toma: it's really strange when stuff that always worked suddenly stops.  One feels lost ;)
<toma> indeed.
<toma> is that in 0.9.x ?
<toma> they might have changed things there
<toma> i only wrote the original implementation
<allee> I tried standard edgy gnome.  So digikam 0.8.2.
<toma> eiks
<toma> iirc there is a 'dirty' debug message when something has changed on disk
<allee> toma: bug reporter had already updated to 0.9 when I answered ;)
<allee> toma: pkgs are build with --disable-debug :(
* allee downgrades
<nixternal> man, kde 3.5.6 and setting up my samba printer is a breeze
<toma> *sigh*
<manchicken> EVIL samba
<nixternal> it is, but i don't have a printer of my own anymore, so i use dad's printer next door
<nixternal> the worst part is walking forever to the printer
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> Riddell: printing in KDE 3.5.6 works like a charm (HP PSC1610 Multi-Function Printer)
<Riddell> allee: sounds like gnome doesn't implement the XDG spec then
<manchicken> The hardest part of setting up my cups printer was opening the firewall hole.
<Riddell> nixternal: wonderful, thanks
<allee> Riddell: yes.  But that's only a draft
<nixternal> i don't print all that often, so i never found the reason to go purchase another printer
<nixternal> that pesty bug of clicking on adept_updater icon in kicker and it not opening the first time seems still be around
<nixternal> heh, i forgot that it crashes when you press next :)
<manchicken> My next printer will sit on my router.
<allee> Riddell:  the only simple *but dirty* fix, is a generalized for of  ln -s ~/.Trash ~/.local/share/Trash
* allee would much prefer gnome implementing XDG trash
<Riddell> yes, it's a gnome bug
<allee> Riddell:  which ubuntu dev to ping about gnome?  (I'm not motived to get used to gnome bug reporting)
<allee> toma: fwiw I tried: 0.8.2 updates dynamicly when run in a KDE session or via ssh -X user@host digikam.  In a gnome session it does not.
<toma> allee: strange
<allee> maybe on if KDE_FULL_SESSION is set (wild wild guess)
<allee> s/on/only/
<toma> allee: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2005-April/006829.html
<toma> that can be read as kdirwatcher is not gnome compatible
<allee> toma: mhmm, I read it as 'would be nice to agree on a bookmark location and format'
<toma> k
<Riddell> allee: seb128, dholbach
<allee> Riddell: thx
<snikker> i've got an "DCOP error" when i click on the bluetooth icon in the kontrol center. how fix this?
<Riddell> snikker: what version?
<snikker> Riddell: kde 3.5.5
<Riddell> snikker: what kubuntu version
<snikker> Riddell: 6.10, but until one hour ago it work fine...
* ryanakca pokes his @kubuntu.org email... I tried sending a test to it a couple of days ago... nothing showed up in my inbox... the forwarded test or a mail sending type error...
<snikker> Riddell: i've removed and reinstalled all about the bluetooth, but nothing to do...
<Riddell> snikker: do other control centre modules work?
<snikker> Riddell: yes, other modules, work
<Riddell> snikker: have you installed any packages today?
<Riddell> or upgraded?
<snikker> Riddell: i've installed: portmap, nfs-common, p3nfs, rebooted and all was fine.
<Riddell> shouldn't cause any problems
<snikker> Riddell: i've also modified rfcomm, if it can help...
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon :)
<Tonio_> I'll order the ibm this week
<Tonio_> (promissed this time !!)
<imbrandon> hehe no worries
<Tonio_> Riddell: the issue with your debtags package is that vocabulary is 0 b
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think autogen failed downloading the good files
<Tonio_> Riddell: same issue with tags_current
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have svn access ? looks like needed by autogen.sh*
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, I don't
<Riddell> you can get the file from elsewhere, but I can never remember where
<Riddell> probably anonymous svn from somewhere
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh and adept should be fine to drop the depend on apt-index-watcher
<Riddell> it has been dropped in debian
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a solution by patching the get_tags and get_vocabulary scripts
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's ugly since I have to manually modify them....
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me have a look
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently building but that should be fixed this time....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also fix adept
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum the build fails now :)
<Riddell> uh oh
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like missing libtool files....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think autogen needs to force overwritting config.guess and other files...
<Tonio_> tagcoll/diskindex/mmap.h: No such file or directory
<Tonio_> messy.........
<Tonio_> apt-file search mmap.h | grep disk
<Tonio_> no result.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: you need to have libept and libtagcoll installed when running autogen
<Riddell> install builddeps and rerun ./autogen.sh
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing....
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-18
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like fixing the issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: but autogen.sh should complain when files are missing in the first place ;)
<Tonio_> crappy
<Tonio_> Riddell: works this time, and postinst is okay, I'm uploading :)
<Riddell> yeah, it caught me out too
<Riddell> Tonio_: uploading debtags or adept?
<Tonio_> Riddell: debtags first, then I'm doing adept
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact your issue is that svn+ssh in the scripts don't work
<Tonio_> you can simply replace by classic svn and run autogen, then modifying the scripts to avoid .diff mess
<Tonio_> hum no diff file, so maybe you can even simply change the scripts one and for all :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: Adept fixed, but it is probably better waiting for debtags to be build before upload no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: should matter
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you get me your debdiff so I can put it in bzr?
<Tonio_> Riddell: debtags ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: debtags or adept debdiff ?
<Tonio_> adept building for tests before upload...
<Riddell> Tonio_: adept
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: will send it to you once I tested everything ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: adept works, I'm uploading and will send you debdiff in 2 minutes
<Riddell> too late, I'm asleep!
<Tonio_> Riddell: email then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nite
<Tonio_> email sent
<Mez> darn
<Mez> missed Tonio
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?
<Riddell> manchicken|away: I am now
<Riddell> silly adsl wasn't working this morning
<Tm_T> Riddell: Ping.
<Riddell> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> Riddell: Can you ship 200 Kubuntu and maybe same amount of Ubuntu desktop cds?
<Tm_T> Hrr, can't remember english words.
<Riddell> Tm_T: I don't ship CDs, you need to ask shipit
<Riddell> Tm_T: when for?
<Tm_T> I might need them in 2 weeks, there's large happening in this town, not sure yet if there's already some cd's so I'm checking plan b just to make sure.
<Tm_T> Riddell: But thanks, I'll ask around.
<Riddell> Tm_T: /msg
* Tm_T always find out things too late
<gnomefreak> are there repos for 3.5.6 yet? I was told it fixes one of the crashing issues in konquerer
<Jucato> 3.5.6 hasn't been released yet
<gnomefreak> i know that
<Jucato> afaik Riddell packages the KDE updates in kubuntu.org...
<gnomefreak> why does adept-* conflict with apt-index-watcher?
<Jucato> it does?
<Jucato> iirc they're both installed by default, adept-* and apt-index-watcher
<gnomefreak> Jucato: apt-inex-watcher was removed due to adept upgrades
<gnomefreak> index* even
<Jucato> strange...
<gnomefreak> when you go to install apt-index-watcher it wants to remove all adept packages
<gnomefreak> among a few other packages not related to adept afaict
<Riddell> gnomefreak: there's a testing one for feisty
<Riddell> gnomefreak: new adept should be in today to fix that
<gnomefreak> ah ok cool
<Jucato> hooray for Riddell! :)
<gnomefreak> where can i find the repo for the testing one i looked at kubuntu.org but its not there yet
<Riddell> Jucato: adept was tonio
<Jucato> oooh.. hooray for Riddell and Tonio then :)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-356-feisty/ feisty main
<gnomefreak> ty
<Riddell> let me know how it works
<gnomefreak> will do
<gnomefreak> Riddell: im guessing kubuntu-desktop was also uploaded to fix the apt-index-watcher conflict. that leaves 2 more packages (i think ubuntu-devels packages) need to be rebuilt ;) thank you
<Riddell> gnomefreak: nothing new in kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> gnomefreak: what's this about packages needing rebuilt?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: they all conflict with apt-index-watcher (depends issues) afaik to fix depends the packages need to be rebuilt
<Riddell> gnomefreak: only debtags and adept depended on apt-index-watcher
<gnomefreak> i also have kubuntu-desktop and language-selector-qt as conflicts
<gnomefreak> this is on 3.5.5
<gnomefreak> they are removed along with the adept and debtags
<gnomefreak> Riddell: here is the info on what im talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapt-front/+bug/80426
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80426 in libapt-front "removal of apt-index-watcher leaves startup links" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<bddebian> Heya
<MidMark> Edgy has freeze problems with dual core?
<MidMark> since today that I have a new dual core instead of single core I have a freeze -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2036/
<Riddell> MidMark: I've not heard of any such problems
<MidMark> Riddell: I'm quite sure that i a dual core problems, because Edgy never freezed like this with single core
<sebas> No problems here on AMD X2 and Intel Core Duo.
<sebas> Which graphics driver are you using?
<manchicken> Riddell: Did you get my patch?
<sebas> Nvidia, obviously.
<manchicken> Binary nvidia drivers can do the whole hanging thing.
<manchicken> ATI ones do it more frequently though.
<sebas> Or maybe the vmware modules
<manchicken> Eww... who would run a perfectly good Kubuntu install in vmware?
<manchicken> It should be free to roam your box, not locked up inside vmware.
<manchicken> I'm gonna cry now.
<Riddell> manchicken: no, where is it?
<manchicken> Riddell: Sent it over the mailing list (kubuntu-devel) like 2 days ago.
<Riddell> Mutt: ~/mail/inbox [Msgs:16184 New:1796
<Riddell> guess it's somewhere in there :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Kontact supports filters ya know ;)
<Riddell> manchicken: you committed and pushed it to bzr too?
<MidMark> sebas: nvidia
<MidMark> sebas: so drive related?
<sebas> Dunno, try with nv and see if it comes back, then try without the vmware modules, see if it comes back and so on
<MidMark> ok thanx
<sebas> It looks like it's going wrong somewhere in Xorg, so I'd check that first.
<MidMark> at the moment it happens only one time
<manchicken> Riddell: I tried to.  But I went to sftp to my home on bazaar.launchpad.net, and the folders for the branches were there, but they were empty.
<Riddell> manchicken: ok, I'll take a look in a bit
<manchicken> I'm convinced that manchicken is a hard-coded failure case in bazaar ^_^
<manchicken> if (strcmp(getenv("USER"),"manchicken") == 0) { exit 1; }
<manchicken> ^_^
<fdoving> manchicken: they are supposed to be 'empty'. it's all in .bzr/
<manchicken> Ahhhh..
<manchicken> Nobody tells me this stuff.
<manchicken> ;)
<Riddell> manchicken: looking at the patch, how does it actually work out if a package is in main?
<fdoving> for example: bzr co sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Riddell> "p.section(string("/")).find("/") == string::npos" ?
<manchicken> Riddell: The pattern I noticed is that main packages actually have a section without a prefix and a slash.
<Riddell> mm, right, so if it's universe/foo then it's not main
<manchicken> e.g., kate is in the "kde" section"
<Riddell> ok, good work batman
<manchicken> Bet your ass it's good work ;)
<manchicken> Took me 2 weeks to figure out that we were just overridding the text() method of KListViewItem, and then that I could get away with doing the same for the pixmap() method.
<manchicken> We should document that somewhere.
<Riddell> oh, so that's how it's done
<manchicken> Yup.
<Riddell> nifty
<manchicken> Quite clever.
<Riddell> kwwii: devel team meeting tonight at 21:00.  you don't have to come but if you've nothing else to do it might be an idea to say what your plans are for the sprint and feisty
<Riddell> well, maybe you don't know that until you get there and talk to people
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I have a meeting with mark and scott on monday to discuss all this, but I will show up anyway
<kwwii> that is 21:00 your time, or?
<Riddell> UTC
<Riddell> 22:00 yours
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> see you then
<manchicken> Nice, I tell a guy to paste something in the pastebin in #kubuntu, and he starts pasting in the channel and won't stop.
<abattoir> manchicken: that's mostly because he's already pasted, and it takes a long time for everything to be pasted due to the lag
<abattoir> :)
<jdong> manchicken: he probabably started pasting before
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Didn't think about that.
<jdong> heh abattoir beat me
<manchicken> Very hard to read text files in IRC.
<jdong> manchicken: no kidding :)
<jdong> not to mention the annoyance level to everyone else :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Annoyance is temporary.
<vinboy> wat font do you guys use for this chatting?
<Jucato> also, once you paste multiple lines, to the one who pasted it, it seems like it shows up all at once. but to others, it seems like hes pasting it line per line and doesnt stop...
<vinboy> i'm yet to find the best font for this
<manchicken> If it actually provided some benefit I could ignore it.
<Riddell> vinboy: -> #kubuntu
<vinboy> ok
<jdong> abattoir: a wild question..... is this forum profile related to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=220944
<Riddell> manchicken: adept patch looks good, committed and uploaded, many thanks
<manchicken> Groovy.
<manchicken> I still want to do the tooltip.
<manchicken> But I probably won't get to that until Saturday.
<manchicken> But I wouldn't consider that necessarily a "show-stopper."
<Riddell> yeah, I can't see an easy way to do that
<Riddell> but it must be possible
<manchicken> Eh, qpixmap inherits from qwidget IIRC, so I think I'll just make a hover-over tooltip for it.
<manchicken> And I should probably hit up a documenting-type-person to give me content.
<abattoir> jdong: no, it's not me
<Riddell> manchicken: something else that should be easy but important is to have adept_batch close after it's done installing
<manchicken> As I am clueless when it comes to writing copy.
<Riddell> manchicken: fancy looking at that too?
<manchicken> Sure.  Got a spec?
<manchicken> And do you consider that higher priority than tooltip?
<jdong> abattoir: ok good
<manchicken> I can leave that up to doccer's if you want... but I'd like to communicate what's up to them.
<Riddell> manchicken: same spec, feisty adept changes
* jdong reaches for banhammer and ip-banhammer
<abattoir> jdong: mine is just abattoir
<Riddell> manchicken: it's about the same priority, they're both usability issues
<manchicken> Riddell: You'll also notice my patch will make it easier to add columns in the future ;)
<Riddell> manchicken: I do indeed, you should e-mail it to mornfall too
<manchicken> I thought he was on kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> don't see him
<Riddell> oh, the mailing list, I doubt he reads it much
<manchicken> I'll see if he's on kde-devel
<manchicken> Seems like he's idling.
<Riddell> or doing something more important than watching IRC :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> like working
<manchicken> WHAT?!  There's something more immportant than watching IRC?
<manchicken> Nobody tells me this stuff.
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> "just intsall ubuntu-desktop"
<kwwii> yeah, only that wants to install another x-server, gdm, etc
<nixternal> yup :)
<nixternal> kwwii: that is what you get for using the dark side
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> although, this silly logic class using the darkside, that being MS and VB.NET, 2 useless software packages
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> that is what I get for trying to earn a living
<mhb> kwwii: trouble?
<kwwii> mhb: nothng that amazing, no
<kwwii> wow, my wlan works
<kwwii> how nice
<kwwii> my first laptop in which wlan works without any stress
<kwwii> now I get it...
<kwwii> no not use adept
<kwwii> do
<kwwii> which network manager should one be using in kde?
<manchicken> I use wifi-radar for wireless management.
<manchicken> It's nice.
<RadiantFire> wireless assistant works fairly well
<RadiantFire> sometimes...
<kwwii> hrm
<manchicken> But I've had some success with knetworkmanager
<RadiantFire> I am using knetworkmanager right nwo also
<manchicken> I've never had luck with wireless assistant.
<manchicken> But I only use wifi-radar anymore.
<kwwii> and what is network-manager-kde?
<RadiantFire> same thing
<RadiantFire> its an alias or something
<manchicken> yeah
<kwwii> gotcha
<manchicken> That's the package ^_^
<Riddell> kwwii: knetworkmanager
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks, got it (and it works!)
<kwwii> yippee
<kwwii> using adept seems to hide important console options...scared the life out of me
<Riddell> kwwii: like what?
<kwwii> when I installed ubuntu-desktop is notices that you install gdm as well and offers you the choice of which one to use
<kwwii> I saw the first line in adept but couldn't choose and option
<kwwii> using apt it worked
<Riddell> yes, that's a known problem
<Riddell> I'm working on it
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tonio_> hi all
<Tonio_> hey pinheiro ;)
<mhb> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi mhb !
<Tonio_> it is calm here......
<mhb> Tonio_: better than outside
<Tonio_> time for me to start polishing the kde desktop and settings.....
<mhb> nasty wind out there
<Tonio_> mhb: are you german ?
<Tonio_> if yes the wind you have is the one I had this morning :)
<mhb> Tonio_: czech
<mhb> Tonio_: but yes, it's probably the same one
<Tonio_> mhb: afaik the wind is going from west to east
<Tonio_> probably the same indeed
<allee> Tonio_: mhb has to wait a bit more.  Wind reached now Munich ;)
<Tonio_> allee: ah... not the same in that case hehe
<Tonio_> allee: fancy helping me fixing fontconfig ?
<Tonio_> allee: you were successfull helping me to fix debtags yesterday :)
<allee> Tonio_:  If you say it, I have to beleave it :)
<Tonio_> allee: the svn connection was to build a new version of debtags with correct tags in it
<Tonio_> allee: and has you have much better knowledge of debian access than I do, that helped a lot :)
<Tonio_> allee: the problem wit fontconfig is that Deja Vu and Sans fonts are broken
<Tonio_> I'm just having a look
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw I installed feisty this afternoon and they look clearer than in edgy
<allee> s/they/the default/
<Tonio_> allee: in fact Deja VU is crappy with size 9, too clear
<Tonio_> and concerning Sans, it looks like arial for some reason
<Tonio_> while it is supposed to be carbon copy of deja vu
<Tonio_> I don't understand the point
<allee> Tonio_: isn't sans justs an (deprecated) for any font with sans-serif?  (at least fonts.conf claims it)
<allee> s/for/name for/
<Tonio_> allee: I was talking about the Sans Serif font
<Tonio_> but I can't the package including this one
<Tonio_> I'm testing dejavu currently
<allee> yeah, I see.
<allee> Tonio_: uhm, when change to DejaVu, style changes from normal to light despite the fact that normal is available :(
<Tonio_> allee: yup that's the problem
<allee> Tonio_: no, even when I change to normal the font looks different to Sans-Serif
<Tonio_> yeah that's what I don't understant
<Tonio_> deja vu, sans serif and bitsteam vera are supposed to be carbon copy afaik
<Tonio_> unless I'm wrong but that's what I remember
<Tonio_> allee: well dejavu render seems okay as long as you don't define light....
<Tonio_> but why did that changed to light automatically ?
<Tonio_> allee: is there a way to set that light is the default ?
<allee> Tonio_: hmm, I switched to cursiv and changed fonts: cursiv is kept.  Switched to normal, now normal is preserved when switching between DejaVu Sans and Sans Serif
<Tonio_> yeah same here....
<Tonio_> very strange.....
<Tonio_> maybe I can fix that with kubuntu-default-settings..... I'll have a loog
<Tonio_> look
<Tonio_> but there is something messing with fonts....
<Tonio_> very strange
<allee> mhm, dingsbats looks like Sans Serif
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning fonts how about switching kds to dejavu ? it looks like the only correct font at the moment....
<hunger> Is it known that adept-common conflicts with adept-notifier over /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/actions/adept_notifier_warning.png?
<Tonio_> hunger: really ?
<Tonio_> hunger: I'm having a looks
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, at least that is why adept-common won't install here.
<Tonio_> hunger: no issue here...
<Tonio_> hunger: feisty ?
<Lure> hunger: I think this is transient error - icons were moved to common and on upgrade they get conflict
<hunger> Tonio_: Yes.
<Lure> hunger: just do dpkg -i --force-overwrite and apt-get upgrade again
* hunger is really annoyed that feisty just ate all his user data... or at least can no longer decrypt it.
<Lure> hunger: what else can you expect from alpha software ;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: what do you mean ?
* Lure hides
<kwwii> lol
<Tonio_> hey kwwii ;)
<kwwii> that is why I gave up trying to install feisty
<kwwii> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> I don't have any issue with feisty
<kwwii> Tonio_: I do...big time
<Tonio_> it looks even more stable than edgy in my case
<hunger> Tonio_: I rebooted and suddenly my encrypted user partitions (the stuff mounted in /home/username) are no longer decryptable.
<kwwii> and now that I got a new laptop, I am not going to install it on it
<Tonio_> hunger: what an idea to crypt a partition on a home computer :)
<kwwii> even though it would probably work much better than it did on my laptop
<hunger> Tonio_: It is a laptop and it does contain company data that I prefer not to have in the wild if I ever happen to forget the computer somewhere.
<kwwii> erm, my ppc laptop that is
<Tonio_> hunger: in that case crypting the all hard drive is much better
<Tonio_> hunger: and not linked with the os :)
<kwwii> a funky red light was coming out of the side...sometimes it would boot, sometimes not...and after a while it would crash sometimes
<kwwii> :p
<hunger> Tonio_: I have everything encrypted that is mounted writeable.
<Tonio_> hunger: yeah but do you crypt via the os ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Yes, I do.
<Tonio_> hunger: I'm searching the name of a software I used that was running between the bios and the os :)
<hunger> Tonio_: What good does that do?
<Tonio_> that's a way more efficient way to crypt a hard drive..... but I can't recall the name of that
<hunger> Tonio_: Linux does not use the BIOS;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: between the boot loader and the OS, sorry :)
<manchicken> Don't forget about the clock ^_^
<Tonio_> bot bery good fot the performances, but very cool since there is no interaction between the soft and the os, so that you avoid problems in between
<Tonio_> hunger: you should look for seagate Momentus 5400 FDE.2
<hunger> Tonio_: Nah... I don't trust that:-)
<Tonio_> hunger: 2.5 inches hard drive crypted
<Tonio_> hunger: ah... :)
<hunger> Tonio_: And it is sooo small, too.
<Tonio_> well it is crypted via the hdd firmware
<Tonio_> too small ?
<Tonio_> 160 GB :)
<hunger> Tonio_: It has 80GB max when I last looked.
<Tonio_> hunger: I can see 160 here...
<hunger> Tonio_: Hmmm.... well, then I could get one:-)
<Tonio_> hehe
<hunger> Tonio_: it would probably be OK to store encrypted filesystems on;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: hope you never loose any password, because recovering will be a pain
<Tonio_> I generally HATE crypted things....
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, actually I try not to use too sophisticated controller hardware on my data storage...
<Tonio_> when the stupid user looses datas, how am I supposed to restaure them ?
<Tonio_> I had the problem with Coca Coca France big boss 3 years ago..... pure nightmare
<hunger> Better to do stuff in software... at least you do not need to try and figure out the exact firmware revision of a fried piece of hardware then when it fails.
<Tonio_> hunger: better is not to crtypt and be sure everything is on the network and not on the user's computer
<Tonio_> i he needs datas to work home, then vpn + sb is the key
<Tonio_> nothing on the laptop is the better option in my opinion :)
* hunger had that fun once with a RAID controller... only the same hardware with the same firmware revision was able to read the drives.
<Tonio_> hunger: raid 5 I assume ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Of course... only the best for the company I worked back then;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: I hate raid5 for the same reason....
<Tonio_> the only good option is raid0 over raid1
<Tonio_> but that's expensive :)
<Tonio_> raid1 over raid0 sorry :)
<Tonio_> raid1 is so much better to work with in case of problem..... raid5 is the absolute nightmare of the sysadmin :)
<Tonio_> with crypted hard drives for the stupid VIP of course :)
<Tonio_> "I lost my email archive, can you (not to say you must) restore it ?"
<Tonio_> "first you deleted it, and secondly you crypted that shit, what am I supposed to do ? !!"
<Tonio_> that happened to often in my short life....
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, we do make backups when the laptop is in the company (and the partitions are mounted unencrypted).
<hunger> Tonio_: This is only to offer some kind of protection when somebody leaves the laptop in a taxi or something.
<Tonio_> hunger: yes, but the stupid user generally needs the data that came this morning, the unsaved one :)
<Tonio_> that's why I hate them :)
<Tonio_> they always loose the only non-saved thing.....
<hunger> Tonio_: We are a small company with highly technical people:-) They can manage.
<Tonio_> hunger: I generally work as sysadmin for hudge companies, with absolutly non experimented people
<hunger> Tonio_: I had to do that for a while, too:-)
<Tonio_> which don't understand they can do errors
<Tonio_> everything is "the informatics fault"
<Tonio_> the worse company ever is Cartier
<hunger> Tonio_: used to be a printer admin in a multinational company that thought it would save money to have one printserver per region (europe, america, asia) only.
<Tonio_> they are on the top of the world, so of course any data loss is windows fault, of outlook fault....
<Tonio_> hunger: yeah I also HATE when the money guys take the right to make technical choices.........
<Tonio_> I H*A*T*E them........
<Riddell> any #kubuntu ops around
<Tonio_> "reduce the number of servers -> one domain controller per country with active directory -> small bandwith with 90% of the store"
<Tm_T> Riddell: ?
<Tonio_> "but make sure to save the 400 GB of mails via the network every day"
<apokryphos> Riddell: sure
<Tm_T> Riddell: What?
<Riddell> apokryphos: anouk could do with a kick
<Riddell> Tm_T: ^^
<apokryphos> keeping an eye out, yup
<Tonio_> hunger: I've seen this too.......... great moment.... 4 month calculating everything, optimising this, to go back since that couldn't simply work
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, 1 printserver with > 15k printers connected is fun, too. Especially since printing is "mission critical".
<Tonio_> of course everyone knew it would fail from the first day, but we had to do it.....
<Tm_T> Oh my, I'm halfblind there, sorry guys.
<Tonio_> 15000 ???????
<hunger> Tonio_: It was a *BIG* printserver... 128CPUs and everything:-)
<Tonio_> hunger: very usefull when it fails........
<Tonio_> hunger: I also HATE big servers, I prever to have lots of little machines dedicated for one task
<Tonio_> hunger: hudge machines are a pain to maintain....
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, it did print all labels... so with the printserver down *nothing* could get moved into storage or onto a truck in the region in question.
<Tonio_> I never went over 32 cpus, but that's already too much
<Tonio_> hunger: that's why I prefer to have several machines, even if that means more crashes
<Tonio_> at least everything doesn't depen on the same server
<hunger> Tonio_: I agree. It was not my idea!
<Tonio_> that's why I also HATE sap and all erps
<Tonio_> way too critical....
<hunger> Tonio_: Once a collegue messed up and there was no printserver for 18h straight. After 30min every production line had to be stopped.
<Tonio_> +much
<Tonio_> hunger: of course that's obvious....
<Tonio_> the problem is that the money guys beleive the commercials that ensure them it'll work 99.999% uptime
<Tonio_> bullshit
<hunger> Tonio_: They took a hefty fine when one plant could not get the trucks supplied with the papers they need and they caused a traffic jam that blocked an highway for several hours.
<ryanakca> hunger: sounds fun...
<Tonio_> nothing is better than having 100*1000$ dell servers to manage
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, the IBM salespeople tell you otherwise... and the management liked IBM there.
<Tonio_> hunger: I hope the guy that took the decision got fired.....
<hunger> Tonio_: It was all the fault of my poor coworker... nothing the management could be blamed for.
<Tonio_> hunger: yeah ibm loves to sell heavy machines with the support + maintainance etc...
<Tonio_> but the life shows that's not the best option to what I know
<manchicken> IBM doesn't know how to make fing database though.
<Tonio_> hunger: of course, that's never their f*cking fault.....
<manchicken> DB2/UDB is the shittiest database I've ever used in my entire life.
<Tonio_> it's never a structure issue, always a human one.......
<manchicken> On what planet is it okay to create a shared lock when you select instead of setting up a cursor buffer?
<hunger> Tonio_: IBM sucks... came in with 4 people to support us on when we had to physically move the box in the data center. None of them was allowed to touch the machine so that any trouble could not get blamed on IBM.
<manchicken> I miss working with postgres.
<hunger> Tonio_: So our two people had to push that monster of an mashine through the datacenter with 4 people giving encouragements:-)
<manchicken> Though I suppose it's my fault.  I left the old job.
<hunger> Ah, the good old times:-)
<Tonio_> hunger: sounds fun ;)
<kwwii> mhb: the more I use polyester the more I like it
<mhb> kwwii: really? :o)
<kwwii> mhb: definitely
<kwwii> I'd like to look at qtcurve too
<mhb> kwwii: sure, may the best ... theme win :o)
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> I wish there was a package for kubuntu edgy for it
<RadiantFire> for what, polyester
<RadiantFire> there is
<kwwii> RadiantFire: no, for qtcurve
<kwwii> the biggest problem with changing things now is that we are starting so late in the game
<mhb> kwwii: true
<mhb> kwwii: I think I could find the time to do some changes in either one if one of them gets approved
<kwwii> mhb: cool...in the meantime, I guess I am the one who will get to approve things art-wise
<kwwii> we should really get people to test it and see what they think
<kwwii> but failing that, a decision could simply be made
<mhb> I thought some dev folks already expressed their opinions
<mhb> but it's not enough information, I know
<kwwii> yeah
<Mez> who does the kubuntu side of things for UWN ?
<kwwii> we really need people who do not code kubuntu to test it
<lotusleaf> Mez: you could ask in #ubuntu-marketing, I've always wanted more kubuntu articles :)
<Mez> lotusleaf, well I've been granted an interview with a guy at a uni who changed around 300 PCs to kubuntu
<lotusleaf> Mez: sweet!
<lotusleaf> Mez: in addition to UWN, isn't the Ubuntu.com site also looking for related stories?
<mhb> Mez: nixternal does some of it
<kwwii> yeah, I was going to say nixternal too
<lotusleaf> Mez: ping berg
<lotusleaf> Burg rather
* Mez poked -marketing
* lotusleaf nods
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are we testing 3.5.6 still?
<allee> Hobbsee: is 3.5.6 for feisty final?
<kwwii> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> allee: as in, will it go into feisty?  yes
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii!
<allee> Hobbsee: thx, then I update test here.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-19
<seele> pinheiro, kwwii: ping
<pinheiro> hi seaLne
<pinheiro> hi seele
<pinheiro> :P
<seele> hey
<seele> i have an artistic challenge for you
<pinheiro> hherhhehee
<seele> what kind of web color scheme can you come up with for #800100
<seele> what colors go with red, other than black and white?
<seele> _dark_ red, for that matter
<pinheiro> this is not red
<pinheiro> its green
<seele> #800100 hex is green?
<pinheiro> yep
<kwwii> seele: pong
<kwwii> red goes well with orange and yellow
<kwwii> :-)
<seele> kwwii: even a dark red?
<kwwii> yepp
<seele> pinheiro: i just checked the hex and its dark red
<pinheiro> thre is a trick to find colors
<seele> r:128 g:1 b:0
<kwwii> sure
<kwwii> it has lots of red
<kwwii> a little g
<kwwii> and no blue
<kwwii> exactly
<kwwii> seele: there is a program where one can make a color scheme based on one color
<kwwii> david has one
<pinheiro> seele:  go to the weel
<seele> kwwii: high saturation on the orange or yellow?
<kwwii> I think there are also website
<pinheiro> the other corner of the tiangle always go nicly
<kwwii> seele: the darker the red, the less saturation you want, I gues
<kwwii> s
<kwwii> although the yellow could have more saturation
<kwwii> to be honest, unless I actually look at the color and play around with it I cannot tell you a definitive ansewr
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> answer
<pinheiro> well thare are lodas of colors that go well with this red the question is more what is the message an the style of the site
<seele> kwwii: thats ok, this is better than me trying and making someone puke
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> there are some purples, and blues that would go well with that too
<kwwii> it also depends on how you use the colors
<seele> pinheiro: #800100 is my company's color, and they have charged me with refreshing our website
<kwwii> and what they are for
<pinheiro> yea?
<pinheiro> the global message?
<kwwii> I just bought a sweater with blue, orange, purple, and red in it
<kwwii> ;-)
<seele> pinheiro: e-business card -- human factors and usability design
<pinheiro> thats not a message :)
<kwwii> seele: if you send us an example of where/how it is used I am sure we could help more
<kwwii> a graphical example
<seele> http://www.obso1337.org/ucd/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/logo.gif
<seele> thats our logo
<kwwii> oh, you could use several colors in that
<kwwii> in fact, I would not suggest just using red orange and yellow
<pinheiro> heven redo the intire stuf :P
<kwwii> you need three dark color for that
<seele> pinheiro: lol.. were not a design company, were just a bunch of people-engineers ;)
<kwwii> that would make it stand out much more and allow for a more universal design
<seele> well.. design, but not in the graphical sense
<seele> kwwii: like dark teal or something? (i see it opposite of red on the color wheel)
<kwwii> I would almost use the dark red, a dark blue and a dark green for that
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> complimentary colors for a logo are good
<pinheiro> the frist thing that you need to think is what is our message? (what image we want to give of  ourselfs)
<seele> pinheiro: our tag like is "Making technology easy to use"
<seele> *tag line
<pinheiro> there is a difrence betwind message and content ;)
<kwwii> if you want to keep is very serious, use that logo and add a dark orange and dark yellow for other parts (the lighter the color, the less you use it)
<Hobbsee> seele!!!
<seele> Hobbsee: hihi!
<kwwii> I wish I could say hihi as man and still be taken seriously
<kwwii> :p
<pinheiro> the content of an issurance companie is the the insurance is great couse its sooo good
<seele> kwwii: ok.  that sounds edgey, but i will take your advice and try it
<pinheiro> the message is that we are trustworthy
<kwwii> seele: I could help more tomorrow, going to bed soon here
<seele> kwwii: you could say heyhey and be like fat albert :)
<seele> kwwii: no problem
<kwwii> well, I am fat enough as it is
<kwwii> trying to stay away from that metaphor
<kwwii> :p
<seele> i was just snagging some advice from two of the best graphics guys i know ;)
<kwwii> ;-)
<seele> kwwii: haha.. youre european now.. its hard for you to be FAT
<kwwii> lol, I wish
<seele> kwwii: youre fat is our normal
<kwwii> now that is downright mean
<pinheiro> you normal american :)
<kwwii> pinheiro: no, not any more
<kwwii> believe me
<pinheiro> i know you got thin
<kwwii> my wife is amazed
<Hobbsee> seele: :)
<pinheiro> so i have heard
<kwwii> slowly getting back to normal
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> time for me to sleep
<seele> l8rs
<seele> Hobbsee: how are you?
<kwwii> well, time to test one more thing, and then I will sleep, brb
<kwwii> restarting my system
<Hobbsee> seele: good - linux conf au open day was here yesterday, so that was cool :)
<pinheiro> seele for this color i would advice you some non to saturated colors but the disign is more important
<pinheiro> i used this color once in a design
<pinheiro> letme see if i can find it
<seele> Hobbsee: yeah, ive been seeing lots of linuxchix posts about it
<seele> pinheiro: that would be cool
<seele> pinheiro: i've made wireframes, but now they want me to put graphics and color in it -- i am far from being a visual designer
<seele> my first go was black, red, and white.  very flat
<pinheiro> yea ita flat color
<Hobbsee> seele: :)
<pinheiro> its also a romantic color
<pinheiro> so you cna folow that path
<pinheiro> or you can go for the energie path of it
<seele> hmm..
<pinheiro> couse its red
<pinheiro> letme find the design
<pinheiro> found it
<pinheiro> seele: http://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=figjr3.png
<pinheiro> ita a realy old design
<pinheiro> put the messege was solid professional yet acessible
<kwwii> pinheiro has a very good point, if you want to be very serious, use black aa a main color, it accents the dark red well
<pinheiro> well that was my intention
<kwwii> s/aa/as
<seele> kwwii: go to bed!
<kwwii> yeah
<seele> lol
<kwwii> well, I had to restart my x-server to see if my tablet works
<kwwii> now I am going to bed
<pinheiro> does it works now?
<seele> pinheiro: ah, i see what you mean
<seele> yes, i was trying to use too much of the red
<kwwii> nope
<seele> i should instead use it as an accent
<kwwii> works like shit
<pinheiro> hehehhe
<kwwii> I am done for tongiht then
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<pinheiro> yea seele dont use red as the main color red is not a min color
<pinheiro> main
<pinheiro> its a to strong color with to strog meening
<seele> yes, i bet that is my problem
<pinheiro> like its nice to have a wall painted red
<pinheiro> but dont paint your house
<seele> hehe
<pinheiro> any way time for bed haswell
<seele> 'night
<seele> thanks for the help :)
<pinheiro> there are lost of colors taht go well ith that clasic red
<pinheiro> lost = lots
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm patching knetworkconf tu support feisty
<Tonio_> Riddell: the patch is there but it doesn't work, I'm prompted to choose the system at launch and feisty isn't there
<Tonio_> hum the patch doesn't apply for some reason..... I'm trying to fix
<allee> Riddell: there no UI translations in the (german) language pack.   Known misfeature, that fixes itself, or a bug?
<allee> mhmm, I only found 3.5.6 for edgy on kubuntu.org.  I thought feisty pkgs were done first. Where are they?
<allee> ^^ found repo in irc logs
<jeroenvrp> I try to find the list of versionnumbers of the applications in feisty - does anyone know where I find that?1
<jeroenvrp> !
<crimsun> packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> alternately, use that in combination with apt-cache and/or launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/
<jeroenvrp> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> the archive itself is definitive; lp offers a presentation of it; packages.uc may be slightly out of date due to update lag
<jeroenvrp> ok thanks
<jeroenvrp> I'm wondering if I should update from edgy to feisty now or in a month or so
<Tonio__> Riddell: knetworkconf fixed, I'll also reupload adept since there is a file conflict issue between adept-notifier and adept-common
<Tonio__> Riddell: I let the file in adept-common since notifier depends on it via -updater, and since all icons are already in -common
* ryanakca twiddles while his upgrade runs...
<manchicken> Is Feisty really going to put binary drivers on by default?
<manchicken> All dead here ^_^
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm cool helping you out with your adept tasks.  I'm hoping that I can get this bzr thing to work though.
<manchicken> Riddell: I think I'll need some help getting the image into the deb though.
<ryanakca> manchicken: http://pastebin.ca/321127 :)
<ryanakca> manchicken: nevermind :)
<manchicken> SWEET!  I got stuff committing to bazaar!
<manchicken> Anybody know if there's a vc bazaar module?
<manchicken> Wow, creating branches takes a LONG time.
<Mez> Riddell: around ?
<manchicken> Mez: Do you know I can add notes to a spec's wiki page without compromising the approved status of the spec?
<Mez> *shrugsa*
<manchicken> You're no fun anymore.
<manchicken> It's interesting that you've gotta give --enable-adept to the configure script in order to get it to build.  heh
<manchicken> Anybody have a reproducible way to test adept_batch?
<manchicken> Perhaps some test cases?
<Hobbsee> mhb: ping
* Hobbsee waves to all
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya ajmitch
<manchicken> Hobbsee!!!  Where do we hide the test cases?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: the test cases?
<manchicken> I need to figure out how to reliably test adept_batch.
<Hobbsee> dunno.  oh wiat
<Hobbsee> manchicken: amarok uses adept_batch, to install libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> if you purge that from your system, then restart amarok, it'll give you that prompt again
<manchicken> Okay.
* Hobbsee upgrades to 3.5.6
* Tonio__ looks at kde-systemsetting svn structure and cries........
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: did riddell finish the packages ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: dunno, they seem to be there
<Hobbsee> adept is reporting bugs, although i think that might have been from a previous update
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: if it's the file conflict I fixed that a couple of hours ago
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: the .png file?
<Hobbsee> probably just nto published to mirrors yet
<Tonio__> yup
<manchicken> Okay...
<manchicken> So I can just call adept_batch like apt...
<Tonio__> manchicken: yeah
<manchicken> Groovy.
<manchicken> That makes it much easier to test.
<manchicken> nighty night.
<Hobbsee> jdong: finally some sense!
<jdong> Hobbsee: what's that supposed to mean? ;-)
<mhb> good morning
<jdong> Hobbsee: I become more reasonable when I can see evidence of thought and progress :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: that bug report
<mhb> especially Hobbsee, who poked me
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!  what state is the testing team in?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jdong> Ohio?
<mhb> yeah, Ohio, the fontconfig-was-kinda-broken-thus-waiting-for-the-next-testcd-with-advertising state
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> which is the madwifi-oopses-on-load-so-I-cant-effin-install-herd-2 state?
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> and YES, Hobbsee, there is a bug report filed :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> and no, I'm not a kernel developer and can't write the patch :)
<rideout> Hobbsee: did you get 3.5.6 from kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-test/ ?
<Hobbsee> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-356-feisty/ feisty main
<Hobbsee> rideout: i've got them from ^
<yuriy> ooh sounds fun, need any help testing those?
<rideout> Hobbsee: i'll have to wait, I'm still on edgy ... but maybe now is a good time start testing feisty
<Hobbsee> rideout: could be...could indeed be :)
<Hobbsee> rideout: assuming it boots, it's fine
<Hobbsee> mostly
<yuriy> what compositor is planned for kubuntu feisty?
<Hobbsee> heya yuriy
<Hobbsee> yuriy: probably none
<yuriy> oh :\ i thought that was one of the big features planned for feisty
<Hobbsee> in ubuntu it is.
<Hobbsee> havent you seen how dodgy beryl is on kubuntu?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: only issues I have with it is the desktop pager doesn't work and hibernate/suspend don't work
<yuriy> and the  latter isn't kde specific afaik
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you havent mentioned aquamarine
* nixternal prays that Beryl or Compiz never makes it into Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> but yeah, pager is the biggest thing i noted
<yuriy> Hobbsee: well, i've been using emerald with a clone of the edgy theme. so i guess that's kind of cheating
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal :)
<Hobbsee> yuriy: that is, yes.  it needs to stay looking like kubuntu
<Hobbsee> hrm.  guess it does...but still
<Hobbsee> it stops you using all of the kde themes, etc, unless there's a clone already done
<yuriy> yup, i understand. hmm i should give aquamarine a try anyways i guess
<chavo> yes aquamarine is working now
<Hobbsee> chavo: oh nice!  it kept sigseiving on me before
<yuriy> too bad xcompmgr/kompmgr are still glitchier than beryl. but i guess they're obsolete now
<chavo> It does on Crystal, but not other windecos for me
<Hobbsee> well, kde 4 is built on that stuff, iir
<Hobbsee> c
<yuriy> on aquamarine now
<yuriy> oh and actually the most annoying problem i have with beryl is the black windows bug
<chavo> never saw that one
<yuriy> chavo: what driver? it might be an nvidia specific problem. basically it runs out of memory or something and starts showing blank windows, usually remedied by closing some windows
<chavo> yuriy, nvidia here too
<firephoto> i get white wobbly windows here with beryl, i810 w/ G965 chip.
<Hobbsee> it worries me that feisty people seem to be getting white windows with beryl
<yuriy> hmm haven't seen that one, maybe an intel thing
<yuriy> heh nvidia = black, intel = white
<Hobbsee> heaps of people were reporting it
<firephoto> i've read that it's fixed if you get the stars lined up right and built xorg/mesa/whatever in the right order. ;)
<yuriy> i forgot, which one is ubuntu using?
<yuriy> ah there's the sigsegv
<yuriy> after switching windecos a few times
<Tonio__> bzr is SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<Tonio__> I getting nuts with it and kds
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio__
<Tonio__> hey Hobbsee :)
<Tonio__> 7am here and still not to bed...... shame on me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> Tonio__, It seems there are huge issues with kxmame
<Mez> I was trying to update it to make a depend on a mame emulator
<Mez> and it all went horribly wrong
<Tonio__> Mez: yeah I know that was on my plans....
<Tonio__> Mez: I'm an emulation super-specialist so unless you really want to do it, please let me that pleasure :)
<Mez> Tonio__, go for it
<Mez> it was just something I noticed :D
<Tonio__> Mez: I did the www.planetemu.net website, so....
<Tonio__> ;)
<Tonio__> I'm doing this in the next hour once kds is uploaded
<Mez> lol
<Mez> kk
<Tonio__> Mez: the point is that my package worked with dapper, maybe just kxmame isn't compatible with latest xmame versions....
<Mez> Tonio__, it's extremely foerked up ;)
<Tonio__> what ? kxmame ?
<Tonio__> Mez: ah it works......
<Tonio__> Mez: what is the problem ?
<Tonio__> the point is just that it doesn't find the executable by default, but I can patch this
<Tonio__> appart from that, it is okay
<Mez> Tonio__, try re-building it
<Mez> it doesnt find an executable by default cause one isnt installed
<Mez> then you try and build - and it alll goes weird
<Tonio__> Mez: yeah I installed xmame-x and set the path to it
<Tonio__> I could rebuild the games list
<Tonio__> no issues
<Tonio__> okay let's try a good rom :) shadow dancer !
* Mez shrugs
<kwwii> moin Tonio__
<Tonio__> hey ken :)
<Mez> Tonio__, I mean as in rebuild the binary
<Mez> the buildd's rejected it twice
<Tonio__> Mez: ah okay I'll do that
<Tonio__> the crappy point is that it is a kde app but with qt dialogs :)
<Tonio__> ugly isn't it ? :)
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> I cant be bothered to find a good source for roms
<Tonio__> Mez: I have 200 000 roms on my website
<Mez> link ? :P
<Tonio__> www.planetemu.net
<Mez> pay to download? ?
<Tonio__> but it's one file per download, sorry :)
<Tonio__> Mez: no, but the site has adds
<Mez> Tonio__, cant you make me a zip ? :P
<Tonio__> well it works
<Tonio__> Mez: want ftp access ? :)
<Mez> if that would be allowed :P
<Tonio__> for you I can do it
<Tonio__> just tell me the login/pass you want (notice) and I'm building the account
<Mez> lol
<Tonio_> what the f**k !!!!
<Tonio_> launching a game closed my kde session :)
<Tonio_> that's pretty horrible !
<Mez> lol
<Mez> Tonio_, out of curiosity, I can seem to find a download link
<Mez> just articles
<Tonio_> Mez: on the right, click on Mame
<Tonio_> then you'll see the ROMS section, go there, and everything is in it
<Mez> nvm me
<Tonio_> in the set MAME (CHD & Samples excluded)
<Tonio_> yeah that's french sorry :)
<Tonio_> I receive about 100 complains a day that the wensite isn't in english :)
<Tonio_> ho and fyi download will not work with konqueror
<Mez> Tonio_, it's no problem -0 I understand french :D
<Mez> Tonio_, I use FF
<Mez> and where do I save them to ?
<Tonio_> I just changed the download script and it needs fixing since it is a bit complex :)
<Tonio_> uses proftpd-mysql etc...
<Tonio_> I try to avoid leechers
<Mez> my god
<Mez> thats scary
<Mez> windows style open dialog
<Tonio_> that's qt
<Tonio_> qt ressemble windows a lot
<Tonio_> Mez: but the rest of the app is based on kdelibs :)
<Tonio_> that's completly stupid
* yuriy downloads kxmame to see
<Mez> lol
<yuriy> i wanted to see if it's the same dialog i'm used to with opera, and it is
<Tonio_> Mez: should be okay via ftp://planetemu.net
* Mez growls as he cant get it to find the proper thing
<Tonio_> Mez: the binary is in /usr/games
<yuriy> at least this thing can be patched by someone concerned... too bad i don't see opera putting in kde dialogs in the future
<Tonio_> heh, mez just launched a game, looks like ;)
<Tonio_> [07:49]  <Tonio_> heh, mez just launched a game, looks like ;)
<Tonio_> Mez: have you been disconnected by the program ?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> when I set the path of Xmame
<Mez> all not exactly
<Mez> when i set the path for Xmame
<Mez> it just
<Mez> gave me a blank completely unresponsive screen (but my KDE was runnning cause i could still hear my amarok in the BG)
<Tonio_> hum, I didn't have that issue
<Tonio_> I can launch a game, but kde get closed and the game launches..... very strange....
<Tonio_> I wonder if that's a xmame issue or kxmame one.... I'm testing
<Tonio_> maybe xmame-x isn't the version to use
* Mez doesnt think so
<Tonio_> Mez: I'm testing with xmame-sdl
<Mez> ok, so where do I save my games?
<Mez> ok, apparentlyu i have 6166 gamnes available
<Tonio_> Mez: no that's the list of existing games
<Mez> lol
<Tonio_> you have to download a rom and then pick up the folder in the config, then rescan
<Mez> where do i install games to ?
<Tonio_> and behind available you'll see your roms
<Mez> what was that ftp url again ?
<Tonio_> Mez: install them where you want, and configure kxmame to scan in that folder
<Tonio_> ftp://planetemu.net
<Mez> Message sent:
<Mez> Login using username=mez and password=[hidden] 
<Mez> Server replied:
<Mez> 530 Login incorrect.
<Mez> Do you want to retry?
<Tonio_> yeah I have to retype password, copy/paste failed....
<Mez> lol
<Mez> Tonio_, poke me when done
<Mez> going to get cigs
<Tonio_> rahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I unpluged my router......
<Tonio_> okay let's finish the config
<Tonio_> Mez: sorry ;)
<Tonio_> <Anonymous /home/roms>
<Tonio_>         User                    mdz
<Tonio_> that's when I'm reaaaaaaaaaaaaally tired
<Tonio_> interesting, proftpd reload argument fails.....
<Tonio_> Mez: works this time
<Tonio_> Mez: okay the problem with the package is a classic issue
<Tonio_> we had the same with kde for a very long time, and there is a common fix
<Tonio_> that's a problem with linux-kernel headers
<Tonio_> but the ben claims that's kde's fault while the kde guys claim that's a kernel issue.....
<Tonio_> okay I'm patching this
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> thats my first time I've walked home on auto-pilot
<Mez> lol
<Mez> oh wow
<Mez> MSX stuff ?
<kwwii> wow, my son has no school today because of the storm last night
<kwwii> amazing
<yuriy> storm? lucky. we just have a little bit of slush on the ground
<kwwii> yuriy: yeah, in germany there was quite a storm last night
<kwwii> although it was not so bad here, really
<kwwii> now I have to watch my son - so much for working
<yuriy> i think we were/are supposed to have some sort of storm this week. haven't seen much of it, though it did finally get cold
<kwwii> lol, you can tell people from northern climates
<kwwii> the germans are all complainin that it is not cold yet
<kwwii> while I am happy that it is still warm
<kwwii> looks like my imap server kills kmail
<yuriy> heh. my professor today said we could have class outside when it gets over 20 (implying C), I suggested she should mean F
<kwwii> ;-(
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> moin Lure
<Lure> kwwii: hi!
<Hobbsee> kwwii: that's normal
<yuriy> ktorrent has been downloading the same chunk over and over for the last 20 minutes :( oh well time to sleep
<kwwii> Hobbsee: well, it has been working until now, but for some reason it hates me this morning
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahh, so you dont get hit by the "randomly select a message, and it crashes" bug
<kwwii> Hobbsee: nope, it just continually shows a progress bar that is flipping out - the mails are there but they keep flickering
<Hobbsee> weird
<kwwii> I think it cannot handle so many mails
<kwwii> just moved to my wonderfull new laptop
<Lure> kwwii: how many mails?
<kwwii> a few thousand i guess
<Lure> imap or disconnected imap?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Happy Newness! | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Please test KDE 3.5.6 on feisty
<Lure> kwwii: I use disconnected imap on MS Exchange and in handles 4000 mails in folder w/o problems
<kwwii> I tried disconnected imap yesterday and that worked for a while but this morning no more...so I tried normal imap and now it hates me
<Lure> Hobbsee: where is 3.5.6?
<Lure> normal imap is slow - that is why toma wrote mailody
<Lure> kwwii: actually you may like mailody
<Hobbsee> Lure: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-356-feisty/ feisty main
* Hobbsee wonders about putting the URL in the topic
<kwwii> Lure: never heard of it...is it a kde app?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping when you get here
<Lure> kwwii: www.mailody.net - it is still in development, also has some nice concepts and it is *way* faster than kmail
<Lure> kwwii: it has only imap/smtp support (no pop yet)
<kwwii> well, then it is halfway there for me
<kwwii> I have two pop accounts as well
<Lure> kwwii: same for me ;-)
<kwwii> I thought about trying thunderbird
<Lure> kwwii: I thought Hobbsee uses thunderbird, no?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i do
<Lure> kwwii: so you will have at least first class supoort ;-)
* Hobbsee doesnt use ubuntu's thunderbird
<kwwii> hehe, yeah
* Hobbsee uses the mozilla binaries
<kwwii> lol, even better
<kwwii> uck, thunderbird looks so ugly
<kwwii> works well though
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> kwwii: beta 1 is quite nice.  beta 2 is out next week or something
<Hobbsee> or they freeze next week, and release the beta 2 after that
<Hobbsee> dont quite remember
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> acutally, I am tired of continually updating my software
<kwwii> it is almost worse than MS
* Hobbsee wonders if her keyboard makes a good pillow
<Hobbsee> true...i only do it for those two, and theyv'e got an autoupdater if i remember to run it
<Hobbsee> (seeing as it doesnt normally run as root)
<kwwii> torsten rahn (tackat) fell asleep on his once and every now and then he would say things like slkfkfjsalkjfsakjgaskgjlsakghdslhgfhdflkhfdsahlhs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kwwii> ahhaaaa...I think the problem is not with kmail, but with my server
<kwwii> lol, it put all my mail in the trash
<Hobbsee> kwwii: smart server.  it knew you didnt want to read it
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<kwwii> Hobbsee: yeah, how important can those stupid work emails be anyway?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> kwwii: *grin*
<Hobbsee> Jucato: tried 3.5.6 on feisty yet?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: no...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: unfortunately, this month is hell for me... so I can't do more than help once in a while in #kubuntu...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :( why so?
<Jucato> loads of "work"... I kept on denying that they existed...and now I'm kinda overwhelmed... :P
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> and Second Life didn't help either... @_@
* Lure restarting for 3.5.6
<Jucato> Hobbsee: although I might already be running 3.5.6 actually...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: from SVN branches
<Hobbsee> ah
* Jucato sees danimo's nifty dots
* Lure back on kde 3.5.6
<Lure> Hobbsee: looks ok on first look - anything new that is worth mentioning?
<Tonio_> Lure: packages are out for feisty ?
<Lure> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-356-feisty/ feisty main
<Lure> Tonio_: Riddell is just waiting for official release date (afaik)
<Tonio_> thanks ;) I have a few tests to perform -> kwallet bug !!
* Jucato is also waiting for the official announcement... just so he could brag... :P
<Tonio_> Lure: I just hope for once the new version will not include new critical issues...........
<Tonio_> 3.5.4 and 3.5.5 were shames on that point
<Lure> Tonio_: new issues are proof of progress ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: at least we have now some time to stabilize it for 7.04 release
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, but well kde4 will not be stable before a very lond time so it would be nice to have a super stable release of kde3
<Tonio_> my 2 cents :)
<Lure> Tonio_: but we also need new improvements to keep people interested until kde4 is stable enpough for them to switch
<Tonio_> what's new in 356 ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I agree though that every point release should be considered stable and some bugs should be avoided
<Tonio_> I just hope the session management is debugged
<Jucato> danimo's password dots
<Lure> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_5to3_5_6.php
<Tonio_> that's what causes the kwallet issue, and knetworkmanager hanging kwallet sometimes, no issues on 3.5.4
<Lure> Tonio_: what bothers me is that kwalletmanager causes 100% load on kded on login somtimes (40% chance)
<Lure> Tonio_: there seems to be some timing issue which causes endless loop in kded
<Tonio_> ark
<Tonio_> Bugfixes:
<Tonio_> Improved 7zip support. See SVN commit 596246.
<Tonio_> hehe, I finally contributed to kde :)
<Tonio_> that''s my patches
<Lure> Tonio_: is this what you are hunting?
<Lure> Tonio_: nice
<Tonio_> le konsole horrible "bip" has finally been replaced :)
<Tonio_> that's kool
<Tonio_> Lure: the kwallet bug is still there.......... shit
<Lure> Tonio_: can you write down instructions how to reproduce it and I may look into it after FF?
<Lure> Tonio_: re konsole horrible "bip"> I like visual beep as default - maybe we should change k-d-s?
<Tonio_> Lure: well, save konqueror passwords, they are in the wallet
<Tonio_> logout, login they have dissapeared, unless you manually close the wallet....
<Tonio_> doesn't seem to be due to kwallet iteself but to the session management
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, can you drop me this in e-mail, so that I do not forget
<Tonio_> let me show you the bug id
<Lure> Tonio_: it may be konqueror issue (caching?)
<Tonio_> Lure: no same error with kontact, knetworkmanager etc........
<Tonio_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136411
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136411 in kwallet "KWallet loses new passwords when closed since XML file import" [Normal,New] 
<Tonio_> here is the bug
<Tonio_> 160 votes, and nothing........
<Tonio_> confirmed on gentoo, mandriva etc....
<Lure> Tonio_: why do we not use patch from the bug?
<Tonio_> Lure: we should be the patch wasn't there last time we checked
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is I think the same kded issues causes the knetworkmanager problem
<Lure> Tonio_: it is just workaround, but better than nothing
<Tonio_> there is also a patch for this
<Tonio_> but it means autostart knetworkmanager and remove the session-thing
<Tonio_> I don't know Riddell's opinion on that point
<Tonio_> should we autostart it ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think Riddell added knetworkmanager to autostart
<Tonio_> Lure: it doesn't for me
<Lure> Tonio_: it is part of network-roaming spec
<Tonio_> yes but it doesn't autostart here
<Tonio_> maybe because of that session thing ?
<Tonio_> Lure: how does it autostart ? I don't see anything in /usr/share/autostart....
<Tonio_>   [ Jonathan Riddell ] 
<Tonio_>   * Add knetworkmanager to ksmserverrc for
<Tonio_>     startup by default, see NetworkRoaming spec
<Tonio_> ksmserverrc...... what does this do ?
<Tonio_> bah that's the session thing :)
<Tonio_> that will not work.... we have to workarround that, and do the way debian does...
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll fix this right now
<Tonio_> plus I don't think riddell did it correctly, a session file is needed for that to work... like kmix has in kds
<Tm_T> I wonder if I should stick in Edgy if I like to play around with KDE4.
* Jucato scratches his head in here too...
<kwwii> Tm_T: I would guess that the latest stuff is for feisty (but I don't really know, so don't listen to me)
<Tm_T> And by playing I mean compiling and testing and compiling again. ;)
* Tm_T doesn't care about KDE4 packages atm
<Tm_T> That comes later.
<kwwii> well, if you are compiling yourself then edgy would be the easier one to debug, I guess, as feisty is still, well, erm, feisty
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tm_T> Yup, so I thought.
<Jucato> (or if you want stable... use Dapper as base :P )
<kwwii> hehe, yeah
* kwwii goes shopping, cooks lunch, etc.
<kwwii> bbl
<Tm_T> kwwii: Btw Oxy cursors are fun. :)
<kwwii> Tm_T: I am not too happy with them, but then again we are still working on them
<kwwii> I do not like the white border
<Tm_T> Yup, fun as different.
<kwwii> :-)
* Tm_T usually use black X default.
* Jucato doesn't know how to get any oxy thing from kde svn...
<Tm_T> Hehe.
<Jucato> that should be good... less drooling for me
<Tm_T> Gone. ->
<kwwii> Jucato: get it from anon svn
<Jucato> kwwii: I have to run some scripts to generate the icons?
<kwwii> Jucato: yes, there is a utils dir with a script and a readme
<kwwii> basically, get the whole stuff
<kwwii> copy the svg/ dir somewhere
<kwwii> put the generate script from utils in the svg/ dir
<kwwii> and then call it
<Jucato> that simple?! heh :)
<kwwii> it will create a tar.gz that you can install
<Jucato> thanks :)
<kwwii> that is for the icons
<kwwii> for the cursors, there is a script in the cursors/ dir
<Jucato> ugh... I have to rush off... :(
<Jucato> brb :(
<kwwii> cool
* kwwii too
<kwwii> bbl
<Jucato> kwwii: thank!
<kwwii> no prob
* Jucato thanks kwwii so much :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: did you notice kwin-crystal upstream doesn't include the latest version of the edgy theme, but the "in work" one
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm preparing a fixed tarball
<Hobbsee> kwwii: question for you
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 3.5.6 URL us fine in here or -testers, just not anywhere for users
<Riddell> Tonio_: how does debian start knetworkmanager?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: via /usr/share/autostart
* Hobbsee doesnt want to get yelled at again, so just checking
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that includes kubuntu-devel ML, presumably?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that resolves the session management issues that bloat knetworkmanager everytime it tries to access kwallet
<Tonio_> mbiebl sent me the tip via email yesterday concerning this, so I simply applied his patches
<Tonio_> btw Riddell if you wanna use ksmserver to autostart something, you need to provide a session file with it
<Tonio_> that's why katapult doesn't autostart at first boot on kubuntu, I also have to fix this...
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about starting katapult via a /usr/share/autostart file too ?
<Tonio_> there is no reason not to start it...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: dunno, best not
<Riddell> Hobbsee: last time it got onto the forumns and the KDE release dude told me off
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course knetworkmanager via sessions will be better when debugged, but well, that's a very old bug now, and somehow critical for average user, since it is hard to kill it... that's why I think a good workarround is nice ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: katapult does start from the session for me and the CD, but I'm happy for it to be changed to autostart if you want
<Tonio_> Riddell: does it ? I got problems last time I tested a cd.... maybe I'm wrong btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: it starts from the session for me too, but I have to launch it first time too
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix that today
<Tonio_> I'm working on kwin-style-crystal....
<Tonio_> ho Riddell I have a patch for the kwallet bug (passwords not saved) can you include it before the release ?
<Tonio_> george staikos approved it
<Riddell> Tonio_: why wouldn't we include it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe that's my feeling, so here is the patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/44
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I noticed you forgot to remove trash.desktop from kdebase-kio-plugins
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase-kio-plugins.install:debian/tmp/usr/share/apps/systemview/trash.desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's in the debian-ubuntu-differences files
<Riddell> Tonio_: where's the patch from?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde bts, lemme show you
<Tonio_> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136411
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136411 in kwallet "KWallet loses new passwords when closed since XML file import" [Normal,New] 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: able to kickban anouk in #kubuntu?
<Riddell> Tm_T, apokryphos ^^
<apokryphos> sure 8)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry, was AFK
<Mez> Riddell, you coulda poked me too
<Kano> hi
<Kano> could someone replace kaffeine with the version of debian
<Riddell> umm, no
<Kano> in ubuntu the includes are missing and i only can scan dvb channels but not watch em
<Riddell> but we can merge in fixes
<Kano> well currently compiling it
<Kano> and when will kde-systemsettings be fixed that they are not in lost+found
<Kano> kde-systemsettings: /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/system-settings-merge.menu
* Hobbsee looks for the cluebat
<Kano> hmm compiled the debian kaffeine and got the same error
<Kano> there must be something missing thats not missing in debian
<Kano> 12:55:17: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/xxx/.kaxtv.
<Kano> no mpeg2 demuxer?
<Riddell> so you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Riddell> s/so/do/
<Hobbsee> gah.  *goes thwacking with the cluebat*
* Riddell restrains Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: awww....but the guy deserves it :P
* Hobbsee doenst think it's fair to harrass *any* woman.
<Kano> libxine1-ffmpeg was missing, but why is that no dep then?
<Kano> then just add that as dep and the includes...
<Riddell> it's restricted by US patents
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I think it is perfectly fine for me to harrass my wife
<kwwii> heck, that is part of her job as wife, as I see it :p
<Kano> Riddell: but why is it in debian then?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: heh.
<Kano> i only installed there kaffeine and it worked...
<Riddell> Kano: debian has no money to be sued out of
<Kano> isnt it in ubuntu main?
<Kano> just not preinstalled...
<zorglu_> q. im running kubuntu dapper, and i got a significant memory leak when running apps using java+gtk, anybody knows if edgy or feisty has this bug fixed ?
<Hobbsee> oh you *moron*.  dont play ban evasion with me.
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: a) try it.  b) how would we know?
* Hobbsee tries to remember how to op on all channels
<zorglu_> i dunno, maybe because you are the one packaging kubuntu and so following bug on it ? :)
<Hobbsee> doesnt mean i run gtk and java stuff
<zorglu_> how can i get this information without instaling it ? (this would require to fully install it, so consuming disk space and time)
<Hobbsee> search teh forums, check for bugs maybe?
<zorglu_> ok is there a better place to ask ?
<Hobbsee> not that i know of
<Hobbsee> sorry :(
<zorglu_> hehe ok, so i will live with it :) rebooting 3 time a day is not that bad
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> (sorry for the @'s - chanserv is lagging badly here)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kano> Riddell: is there a h264 (avc) package too?
<Riddell> Kano: user questions in #kubuntu (cos I don't know)
<Kano> btw. mplayer is even in debian now (not the mencoder), will it come to u too?
<Hobbsee> Kano:
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison mplayer
<Hobbsee>    mplayer | 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/multiverse Packages
<Hobbsee>    mplayer | 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages
<Hobbsee>    mplayer | 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/multiverse Sources
<Hobbsee>    mplayer | 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources
<Kano> hmm even vlc can playback h264
<Kano> why not kaffeine?
<Kano> whats the logic behind that
<Hobbsee> kaffeine is there?
<Kano> well i installed that ffmpeg package for it
<Kano> then i have at least mpeg2
<Kano> but i need h264 (mpeg4 avc) too
<Kano> it seems noone uses those media files....
<Riddell> Kano: you want to talk to siretart on #ubuntu-motu, he maintains xine
<Lure> Tonio_: this seems to be the right way to handle autostart of knetworkmanager: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=116921124400692&w=2
<Tonio_> Lure: interesting !
<Riddell> that would need coding in knetworkmanager to handle
<Lure> Riddell: probably, but it is the only way to allow user to decide if he wants it started by default on not
<Lure> Riddell: Quit anyway asks for confirmation, so we could add another checkbox for this
<Lure> Riddell: "Do not start automatically"
<Lure> Riddell: or in menu Options, have "Autostart on login"
<Riddell> meh, hassle :)
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, it is mbiebl who asked this question, so he might not like current /usr/share/autostart idea completelly
<Riddell> Tonio_: do we not want kaffeineoggvorbis in kaffeine package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I was supposed to remove audio features from kaffeine
<Tonio_> but now the idea has changed, yes, you're right, I should had it back
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh?  what's changed?
<Tonio_> bah we decided just to change file associations but to keep audio fonctionnalities in kaffeine
<Tonio_> unless I mussunderstood ;)
<Riddell> dunno, I just do whatever you say :)
<Tonio_> lots of people started to complain in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix this today as well as the knetworkmanager autostart
<Hobbsee> yay!
* Hobbsee is getting sick of having to kill knm
<Riddell> Tonio_: should I also add back kaffeine_play_audiocd.desktop?
<Riddell> or is that a shortcut, which we still don't want?
* Riddell thinks we don't
<Tonio_> no need of that, it'll mess the context menu and action popup in konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is still the option to launch kaffeine and play a cd so that should be enought no ?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> ok uploaed
<Riddell> uplo#aded
<Riddell> thing
<Riddell> oh, he didn't stay to get the new kaffeine he wanted
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're doing it right now ?
<Riddell> gone
<Riddell> uploaded
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i want roms , heh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: what for, emulation is a pain with linux ;)
<Mez> Tonio_, you still didnt tell me what I needed to do
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i have mame and xsnes9x working great in linux
<imbrandon> i was thinking about building a mame cabnet soonish
<imbrandon> probably this summer
<imbrandon> ( with powered by kubuntu logo's all over it ) hehe
<Tonio_> Mez: I'm fighting to get xmess working.....
<Tonio_> Mez: xmame works, but the frontend part for xmess is just a nightmare
<Tonio_> imbrandon: need ftp access too ?
<Mez> lol
<imbrandon> xmess just sucks imho
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: not that much, it is okay in the shell
<Tonio_> shit......
<Tonio_> Mez: can I change your password for something generic ?
<imbrandon> ?
<Tonio_> I don't want to create 1000 anonymous accounts for my ftp :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the 'shit' wasn't for you of course
<Mez> Tonio_, go for it
<Tonio_> was for that stipid frontend
<Tonio_> Mez: what can I put ?
<Mez> Tonio_, pick something and tell me
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i'm not anonymouse hehe
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i like my c64 emu's too
<Tonio_> Mez: kxmame is nice for mame but I think we have to forget about it concerning xmess
<Tonio_> xmess command line works like a charm
<Mez> lol
<Riddell> ** edgy 3.5.6 for testing   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-test/ edgy main
<Riddell> i386 only
<kwwii> Riddell: how much do I want to test that?
<bddebian> Heya
<kwwii> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya kwwii
<Riddell> kwwii: are you running edgy?
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp
<Riddell> lots and lots then
<kwwii> lol
<Riddell> since when did you have an i386?
<kwwii> Riddell: since yesterday :-)
<Riddell> macbook?
* kwwii bought a thinkpad x60s
<Riddell> wow, that's a change
<kwwii> yeah, and it is *amazing*
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<kwwii> Riddell: I know I have done this before, butI forget...it complains about not having a public key
<Riddell> see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-161.php
<kwwii> cool, thnx
<allee> Riddell: is it a known that (at least) some translations are missing from language-packs  No  digikam translations in feisty
<kwwii> ok, here goes, restarting kde
<kwwii> well, it appears to work
<apokryphos> Riddell: might want to +b ubotu in here, he's playing up
<apokryphos> we've handled it for most of the other channels
<kwwii> hehe, yeah, no doubt
<kwwii> w00t
* kwwii now has a canonical email address
<Jucato> silly ubotu... :)
<kwwii> gosh, I feel so important
<apokryphos> ooOOoo  8)
<Jucato> wow congrats :)
<Jucato> you *are* important :)
<kwwii> lol, I wish
<Lure> kwwii: will you do artwork in general or kubuntu only?
<Jucato> c'mon! we wouldn't have had purple if not for you :)
<kwwii> Lure: artwork in general, although my exact job is not 100% clear to me yet
<kwwii> I will be doing kubuntu, and other stuff as well
<stdin> can anyone answer how the kernel choose which module to load for a specific piece of hardware?
<Lure> kwwii: I am sure you would hate a job which would be 100% clear ;-)
<kwwii> Lure: lol, yeah well, I am sure that mark knows exactly what I will be doing and I am sure that he will tell me ;-)
<kwwii> although it might very well change from day to day
<sebas> Wait, *I* am the one who's telling kwwii what he should do?!
* sebas hides behind some biiiiiiiiiiig rock.
<Lure> kwwii: so, will we get polyester for feisty (time is ticking...)?
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> Lure: I was just going to talk about that
<kwwii> I have it setup here with a config that I thinks looks nice
<kwwii> we should set it as default for a while and see who screams
<Lure> kwwii: windeco from edgy is for me still better than polyester
<kwwii> Riddell: what do you think about testing out polyester
<kwwii> oh, we should keep the same window deco
<kwwii> but the style should be polyester
<kwwii> I tuned it down by configuring things well
<Lure> kwwii: what I do not like with polyester that your purple is a bit too strong for scrollbars
<kwwii> Lure: exactly, I also changed the selection colors to make those look nicer
<Lure> kwwii: however it is better that it is more obvious than plastik
<kwwii> so we would need to change the color scheme and add the config file
<Lure> kwwii: otherwise polyester looks stable for me (beta's had quite some artifacts, so I did not use it for long)
<Lure> Tonio__: wb!
<kwwii> Lure: I have only tested it on edgy (although with the new kde) and it looks fine here
<Lure> Tonio__: we are just discussing some more work for you (polyester style)
<Lure> ;-)
<kwwii> Tonio__: yeah, got a few things for you to do ;-)
<freeflying> adept's bug fixed?
<kwwii> Lure: you don't happen to know where the config file is saved for polyester, do you?
<Lure> kwwii: not really
<Lure> kwwii: I just use the package in the repo, as-is
<sebas> How about ~/.kde/share/config/kwinpolyesterrc ?
<sebas> That's what locate gives me :)
<Lure> sebas: ;-)
<sebas> Bunch of n00bs! ;-)
* sebas gets hungry
<kwwii> sebas: dude, that is what I thought too but that file does not exist on my system
* toma too
<kwwii> hehe, sebas that file is for the window deco, not the style
<kwwii> that is why I do not have it, as I am not using the window deco
<kwwii> you n00b
<kwwii> :p
<yuriy> maybe polyesterstylerc
* sebas blushes
<kwwii> freaky, I cannot find this file...really weird
<yuriy> kwwii: i have /etc/qt3/lipstiksylerc weird place for it but you could look there
<allee> Riddell: any tip? are you aware of an dlopen (k)ubuntu specific changes?  In debian, digikam does not find libgphoto plugins without .la files.  Works fine in kubuntu and gtkam in debian
<Riddell> allee: no idea, but we have an updated toolchain for feisty whereas I guess etch is all frozen
<Riddell> doko would be a good dude to ask
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b ubotu!*@*]  by Riddell
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<allee> Riddell: thx.  I'll ping him.  having a -dev depends is hackish and ugly and I would like avoid merging.
<Riddell> apokryphos: +b done
<Riddell> kwwii: 3.5.6 in edgy all good?
<Riddell> kwwii: if you want polyester you need to write a main inclusion report
<allee> Riddell: ah, 3.5.6 that reminds me: on 3.5.5 media handling of CDROM was broken. I vote for a longer testing period until kde-stable is directed to 3.5.6.   At least here in the institute got  QA-- due to it
<Riddell> I need to put a notice on the pages saying those packages aren't supported
<Riddell> and thanks for reminding me, I need to put hal in the archive too
<Riddell> hmm, or maybe that's just dapper
<Riddell> kwwii: how's cd and usb stick mounting doing in 3.5.6 on edgy?
<firephoto> Riddell: cd and usb mounting looks fine here, popup window, mounts, safely remove and eject ok.
<firephoto> 356 edgy.
<Riddell> firephoto: excellent, thanks
<mhb> firephoto: kopete works fine?
<mhb> firephoto: including the "bubbles" above the tray icon
<firephoto> mhb: nope, bubble is missing, heard the sound though
<firephoto> was there a change there? i know that bubble was crashing composite last i knew.
<mhb> firephoto: the bubble worked in 355
<firephoto> kopete: WARNING: KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file jabberchatui.rc
<apokryphos> Riddell: he returned back to normal shortly after that, anyhow :D
<firephoto> mhb: that warning isn't related to the bubble i guess. i tried disabling/enabling the bubble but nothing changed. it's still missing.
<sebas> Do the packages still spit out a lot of crap in the console?
* sebas hates it when apps do that.
<sebas> QInputContext: no input method context available
<sebas> QInputContext: no input method context available
<Riddell> sebas: there's still X errors from the non-existant tabled device
* firephoto gets X Error: BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter) 4 
<sebas> My current setup has this all the time.
<Riddell> sebas: I don't have those skim warnings in feisty
<sebas> I have edgy
<Riddell> sebas: skim in feisty is quieter
<Riddell> but the X warnings are still a pain
<Riddell> filling up .xsession-errors and aa
<Sime> Greetings all.
<sebas> Sime is back!
<sebas> wb :)
<Sime> I got back on wednesday.
<Sime> still catching up on things
<mhb> hi Sime
<Riddell> Sime!
<Sime> hi
<Riddell> we misse
<Riddell> we missed you
<Riddell> we ported guidance to ruby while you were gone
<Sime> lol
<Sime> hows feisty?
<Lure> lol
<Sime>  (I have no idea).
<Sime> my email ran out of space around christmas...
<Riddell> oops
<Riddell> feisty seems to be working nicely
<Sime> were there any big changes for Kubuntu in feisty?
<Lure> Sime: more polish, and quite some porting to qt4
<Sime> a more polished edgy.
* sebas did some mountconfig stuff, better uuid and label support mainly.
<sebas> Some fixing in userconfig I think, and some powermanager work together with Lure
<Sime> cool. I read about some of that in the KDE digest thingy.
<Sime> sebas: how late does that KDE-NL thing start on saturday?
<Lure> yes, I still want to do one config file change (keyword for lid action) and then I think we could release it as 0.7.1
<sebas> 1300
<Lure> lots of bug fixes and some new features
<Sime> sebas: same ol' place?
* sebas is not sure what to do with serviceconfig in Feisty
<sebas> Sime: Yes
<sebas> Dorpsschuur
<Riddell> sebas: mm, that's a point, it should know about upstart I guess
<Riddell> sebas: any idea what the gnome thing is doing?
<sebas> Nope, no idea.
<Riddell> I'll ask scott next week in oslo
<sebas> It might be that the whole concept of serviceconfig must be redone
<sebas> Cool
<Riddell> we should also look at getting wineconfig in a state that it can be used
<Sime> Riddell: true. But time is a problem (=> some many things to do, so little time)
<Riddell> yes indeed
<Riddell> is the wineconfig author still around?
<sebas> Dunno, but I've fixed wineconfig enough that it works for me.
<sebas> I'm not aware of other problems though.
<Sime> it really just needs greater testing.
<Riddell> I'll take a look at it then
<Riddell> does it warn the user when wine isn't installed?
<sebas> Not sure
* Riddell a bit confused by http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.promotion/6211
<sebas> Is it installed with guidance by default?
<sebas> I mean with the packages?
<Riddell> no
<sebas> If it's a separate package, it could just depend on wine.
<sebas> Why confused by the way?
<Riddell> well, why didn't he send an article when I asked for one, not once I've already written one.  I'd rather not spend the time editing it twice
<Riddell> I think if it was a separate package it would never get installed by anyone
<Lure> Riddell: separate package would allow us to make it recommends and remove if wine is not used
* Lure is bothered with bug 72233 - how can this happen?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72233 in kde-guidance "Unable to remove powermanager w/o making displayconfig-restore unuseable" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72233
<Lure> kwwii: btw, any time to look in missing ac-adapter icon for guidance? would be great if we can get it in next release...
<ryanakca> imbrandon: Failed to fetch http://imbrandon.com/packages/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  amarok/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ryanakca> Riddell: is rosegarden being packaged/packaged?
<ryanakca> nevermind :)
* ryanakca thought it was a brand new app...
<Riddell> it's about 6 years old
<Tonio__> Mez: ping ?
<Tonio__> Hidden=trueX-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_extragear-pim_kdebluetooth
<Tonio__> Riddell: this ubuntu hack is pain really...........
<Tonio__> still broken in kdebluetooth
<Tonio__> Riddell: when exactly is that applied ?
<Tonio__> I'll probably try to fix in rules instead of a patch...
<Tonio__> hey great news, mbiebl is patching knm to enable, disable autostart, cool :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'm testing that new experimental patch from mbiebl
<Tonio__> Riddell: if that work we may consider a backport to edgy, as the problem affects it too
* Tonio__ is happy, lots of issues have been fixed today !
<Tonio__> including the crappy kwallet thing
<Tonio__> Riddell: what are the kaffeine header files usefull for ?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-20
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm that seems way broken
<gnomefreak> kyamo seems to be having all kinds of problems
<gnomefreak> version 0.13.99+0.2a-0ubuntu4  cancel is spelled wrong its spelled chancel and it hangs only way to kill it is kill -9 pid
<gnomefreak> maybe killall too didnt try
<gnomefreak> and used over 90% cpu
<gnomefreak> do i file 2 reports or do you want them all on one?
<Tonio__> Sime, sebas: I commited a little patch for kde-systemsettings and gtk-qt-engines addition under appearance, if you want to sync that to svn, you'll find the patch in the debian source package...
<gnomefreak> filed 2 to be safe ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: have you had trouble with your upload of knm at all?
<Hobbsee_> ah ha....
<Hobbsee> that's....very odd.
<Riddell> Tonio_: for compiling plugins, kane said.  guess he was working on one
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: final attept to fix kdebluetooth
<Riddell> Tonio_: what needs doing to it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I added the new knm patch, and sent comment to mbiebl with a few suggestions of how implementing his changes better
<Tonio_> Riddell: that should allow to manage enable/disable better
* Hobbsee cant seem to connect to a wireless network now, unless she types in all the details manually
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunhandler.desktop file is still crappy with the ubuntu changes during the build
<Tonio_> Riddell: adding new blank line via a patch fails, so I'm changing the file via a makebuilddir rule
<Tonio_> Riddell: should work this time
<Tonio_> next I'm fixing kds for katapult autostart
<Tonio_> Riddell: if that work would you agree providing a backport or fix for knm ?
<Tonio_> edgy is higly affected by this systray issue
<Tonio_> and perform a ps aux | grep network && kill UID is way to hard for my girlfriend :)
<Riddell> which systray issue?
<Tonio_> Riddell: when the session management restores knm, sometimes it simply fails, icon doesn't respond and disappears
<Tonio_> but the process is still there and the problem will rehappen at next login
<Riddell> charming
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed on several distros, so mbiebl patched to remove the session management thing and change the autostart behavior
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can confirm that bug, although I could restart it, that not very easy for average joe
<Riddell> oh, cool, we'd I'd support SRU, and I think mithrandir should even be responsive to processing them
<Riddell> xdg-utils got into -proposed after 6 weeks yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload digikam fixed to -proposed today too
<Tonio_> cjwatson agreed on rationale
<Riddell> Tonio_: remind me again which that was?
<Tonio_> showfoto cannot be installed, due to file conflict in the package splitting
<Tonio_> my packaging issue
<Riddell> ah
<Tonio_> sru bug is there for 2 month, but nobody took care untill I finally ping cjwatson yesterday
<Tonio_> lots of people are complaining about this
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you change cdbs somehow ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I cannot compile kdebluetooth anymore :
<Tonio_> dh_install: kdebluetooth missing files (debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdebluetooth/*), aborting
<Tonio_> there is no docs in the tarball, so I don't understand
<Tonio_> and it previously built successfully
<Tonio_> hum, that kdebluetooth.install..... okay
<Tonio_> when was that changed ???? last upload is mine, I don't understand
<Tonio_> well I'll fix and upload, that's it
<Riddell> you can copy kde.mk locally to the package and edit it and just include the local one
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but that's a .install file issue in fact... I'm just building a fixed version
<Tonio_> katapult is building too, and then I'll fix kds
<Tonio_> Riddell: about that kmenu/configuration/hplip thing, should we hide that in kde ?
<Tonio_> or simply split to have that removed by default
<Riddell> the kmenu is totally broken in feisty
<Riddell> as is kcontrol
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Riddell> not sure why, we havn't changed anything
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just fixed gtk-qt-engines, so it look okay here, on a defualt profile
<Tonio_> only that hplip thing needs to be removed or moved behind system probably
<Riddell> there's a Lost and Found menu and two Settings menus
<Tonio_> hu ?????
<Tonio_> Riddell: not on a default profile afaik
<Tonio_> let me test
<Riddell> was true on the herd 2 CD
<Tonio_> hum, I'm testing
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is okay here, no lost and found
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the setting thing, that's due to that hplip thing, now gtk-qt-engines is fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would like to package this, but I think it is also installed in ubuntu right ?
<Tonio_> s/package/patch
<Tonio_> once done we'll have a clean kmenu, since everything is now clean
<Riddell> gtk-qt-engine isn't installed in ubuntu
<Riddell> how's your kcontrol?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no I was talking about the hplip thing, should be installed in ubuntu, so I can't patch the desktop file, that's my problem :)
<Tonio_> let me look at kcontrol
<Tonio_> hum, the wine config thing should be hidden if not working.... I'll patch this
<Riddell> Tonio_: leave it, consensus seems to be that it's working
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah, kcontrol look okay here
<Riddell> although I think it should disable itself if wine isn't installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I can't start it :)
<Tonio_> ah ? needs wine to be installed ?
<Riddell> oh, well poke sebas or Sime to fix it then
<Tonio_> should be in a sepera package then, depending wine and guidance no ?
<Riddell> it shouldn't need wine to be installed, just doesn't make much sense without it
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I can't start it here...
<Riddell> I don't think so, I'm happy for it to be there, if it works
<Tonio_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Tonio_>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/wineconfig.py", line 1460, in <module>
<Tonio_>     class AppearancePage(QWidget):
<Tonio_>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/wineconfig.py", line 1463, in AppearancePage
<Tonio_>     colorschemes = [str(i18n("Custom"))] 
<Tonio_> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 11: ordinal not in range(128)
<Tonio_> that's the traceback
<Tonio_> when running kcmshell System/wineconfig
<Tonio_> maybe that an issue with french language, can you confirm it works for you ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but appart from that, kcontrol look okay here...
<Tonio_> maybe that's just 3.5.6 I don't know
<Tonio_> hum, kdebluetooth fixed and this time it works, nice ;) uploaded
<Tonio_> kds uploaded too with katapult removal, and I'm about to upload katapult
<sebas> Tonio_: Can you email me a backtrace, I'll see what I can do then
<Tonio_> sebas: sure
<sebas> Thanks
<Tonio_> sebas: I searched google for that issue, but it looks like a nightmare to fix :)
<sebas> When I'm at it, I can add a check if wine is installed as well, I guess
<sebas> It shouldn't be, the rest of guidance works fine with that kind of encoding crap as well
<Tonio_> sebas: your email ? sebas@kde.org ?
<sebas> y
<Tonio_> sebas: email is sent
<Mez> Tonio_, pong
<Tonio_> Mez: hey ;) forget about kxmame for xmess, only command line works
<Tonio_> in fact kxmame considers only systems that don't require a rom to work
<Tonio_> Mez: to launch properly a snes game, you need to get the snes bios from there :
<Tonio_> http://mess.slor.net/
<Tonio_> then unzip the file in the bios folder of mess (defined in /etc/xmame/xmessrc)
<Tonio_> then to launch a game, use this command :
<Tonio_> xmess snes -cart "/full/path/to/the/rom.zip"
<Tonio_> that should work
<Tonio_> then press <tab> to configure joysticks etc...
<Tonio_> I really think about a good frontend for xmess, that would be usefull, since config is just a pure mess
<Tonio_> Mez: NEVER type man xmess :)
<Tonio_> more options than openvpn or openswan to what I've seen :)
<Tonio_> so I may start a frontend in python in the future, as I really want to learn python/pykde
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping me when you've fixed your repos :)
* sebas gets some sleep
<sebas> Got you email, thanks Tonio_
<Tonio_> sebas: your servant :)
<sebas> =)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I change the kubuntu_multimedia spec status to "implemented", as you fixed kaffeine, everything is now done, implemented, and known to work
<Riddell> rocking
<Riddell> top stuff Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah it was done for a while :) I should have closed the spec sooner, but well "zelda twilight princess" was out so.......
<Tonio_> ^^
<Tonio_> that made away from kubuntu for a few weeks
<Tonio_> now I'm back !
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my problem, I love video games as much as linux........ and days are only 24 hours
<Mez> Tonio_, katapult no longer in the session /
<Tonio_> Mez: no we will use an autostart thing
<Tonio_> session in kds is causing problems sometimes when ~/ are merged with kds ones
<Mez> thats gonna piss off some users
<Tonio_> why ?
<Tonio_> those who don't want katapult started ? they can uninstall it :)
<Tonio_> or echo "Autostart: false" >> ~/..../katapultrc
<Tonio_> Mez: note that the autostart via sessions thing did fail for me on several installations, I had to manually start it....
<Tonio_> that also pissed me off :)
<Tonio_> Mez: not that much users complain about kdebluetooth or adept-notifier that also starts via /usr/share/autostart
<Mez> Tonio_, cept katapult will now display  apopup
<Mez> whereas it didnt on session restor
<Tonio_> display a popup ? which way and when ?
<Tonio_> ah yes........
<Tonio_> well I can disable this in kds, but in a certain way that's nice
<Tonio_> lots of users discovering kubuntu are not aware of it, so let then know when kde launches is not that bad, no ?
<Tonio_> well we can see feedback and change that before release, we have time, but I'm not sure lots of people will complain
<Tonio_> Mez: on laptops with bluetooth you get a kdebluetooth popup at every boot, nobody complains....
<Tonio_> it is just a 1 sec thing
<Mez> lol
<Tonio_> and in my opinion that's nice for new users
<Tonio_> Mez: what I'm not a fan is that we hide the icon in the systray
<Tonio_> that's make it a PAIN for those you want to configure it
<Tonio_> who knows about the alt+space and ctrl+C thing ? !!
<Mez> Tonio_, blame Riddell
<Tonio_> if I had to choose I would had that icon back....
<Mez> It's his fault
<Mez> Tonio_, WASNT MY CHOICE
<Mez> I want it on
<Tonio_> Mez: yeah I know Riddell hates systray things,....
<Mez> sorry bout caps
<Tonio_> Mez: I know
<Tonio_> Riddell: please !!!!!!!
<Tonio_> Mez: good implementation would be autostart -> no popup -> icon in the systray
<Mez> Tonio_, executive descision ?
<Tonio_> Mez: new users would figure out katapult, and Riddell could hide the icon :)
<Tonio_> Mez: propose that for the next meeting, we'll vote on that point :)
<Mez> Tonio_, my point indeed
<Mez> whens the next meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell can use his "dfl" veto, but he generally respects votes :)
<Tonio_> with icon in the systray, there is no need for a popup for people to figure out katapult exists....
<Tonio_> and I don't see the problem to let people right click on the icon and click "hide"
<Tonio_> windows systray is nice on that point
<Tonio_> you can hide things, but you have a little arrow to show all hiden ones....
<Tonio_> that WAY better than kde one, where hidden means "unaccessible"
<Tonio_> Mez: don't you think ?
<Mez> "dfl" ?
<Tonio_> dictator for life :)
<Mez> lol
<Tonio_> he his the boss, so even if we have a council, he has the final decision
<Mez> but thats mark
<Tonio_> which is normal btw
* Mez wants to eb part of the kubuntu council
<Tonio_> Mez: mark doesn't take any decisions for kde
<Tonio_> Mez: we'll we are going to renew the council in may
<Tonio_> Mez: depends if people still want me or not :)
<Mez> Tonio_, why wouldnt they
<Tonio_> Mez: but the idea is to rotate positions
<Tonio_> Mez: because the point is not to keep the same people :)
<Mez> Tonio_, I was just gonna say that though
<Mez> I think the current choices are good
<Tonio_> well of course a few people will stay, but not everyone, I may not even apply, I don't know
<Tonio_> in any case the council is not everything, the communauty also votes, the council is just there in case no decision comes along
<Tonio_> so I wouldn't have any issue not beeing in the council anymore, despite I like it ;)
<Tonio_> feisty will probably be the first really mature version of kubuntu, that's the cool point
<Tonio_> it is already better than edgy
<Tonio_> and time to polish and fix bugs
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the HPLIP thing, the only solution I can see is to patch to provide 2 desktop files, once for gnome with onlyshowin gnome and create a new one for kde....
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay on that point ?
<Mez> Tonio_, should I upgrade then ?
<Tonio_> Mez: I would say yes
<Tonio_> Mez: lots of critical issues like knm crashing are resolved in feisty
<Tonio_> depends on your usage, but in my opinion, that more stable
<Mez> Tonio_, is this fixed?
<Tonio_> Mez: the problem is that it can crash tomorrow :)
<Mez> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Mez>   Major opcode:  148
<Mez>   Minor opcode:  3
<Mez>   Resource id:  0x0
<Mez> Failed to open device
<Mez> Tonio_, I know enough to fix it though
<Tonio_> Mez: the knm frozen on systray ? yeah I merged debian patches yesterday for this issue
<Tonio_> Mez: what is that issue ?
<Tonio_> Mez: I'm talking about the session restore thing that makes knm crash on session restore
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I've never used knm
<Tonio_> Mez: hehe
<Mez> Tonio_, @ what ?
<Tonio_> that you never used it, you're wrong, it is a very nice peace of software ;)
<Tonio_> although aseigo hates it
<Tonio_> Mez: the bad device thing, isn't that just the wacom cleaning in xorg.conf requirede ?
<Tonio_> required ?
<Mez> Tonio_, ah probably
<Tonio_> Mez: yeah that drives me nuts........ I can't wait for a "autoconfig" xorg.....
<Mez> hmm ....
<Tonio_> should be at the end of the year
* Mez is reading planet gnome
<Mez> Tonio_, fancy looking at somehting in revu ?
<Tonio_> Mez: sure
<Mez> oh wait
<Mez> it's got 2 comments
<Tonio_> Mez: but I don't revu gnome stuff, as I'm not very aware of gnome specific packaging :)
<Mez> Tonio_, it's not even gnome ;)
<Mez> it's fltk
<Mez> lol
<Mez> but I've had a couple of comments
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> ping me in the future if you need revu
<Mez> Tonio_, I'll ping you in a mo
<Mez> I'm happy with it
<Mez> it's had lots of reviews
<Mez> if you're happy I'ma gonna upload it
<Mez> (seeing as you're -core-dev
<Tonio_> Mez: well that's for universe right ? you can upload it if you're a motu :)
<Mez> yeah i know
<Mez> but - I want to see your review of it first ;)
<Mez> I trust you'll make sure you pint out anything obvious
<Tonio_> Mez: hehe okay :)
<Mez> then I'll upload if you say theres nothing wrong with it
<Mez> only issue is man pages
<Mez> which i aintwriting
<Tonio_> Mez: well I'm not the hardest reviewer out there
<Tonio_> get Daniel revuing it, and have fun :)
<Mez> loargh
<Mez> I just uploaded to ubuntu anyways
<Mez> accident
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=51747&id=1
<Tonio_> i WANT that in the repos
<Tonio_> the really missing in konqueror, and kget is completly crappy
<Tonio_> let package it ;)
<Mez> Tonio_, joint packaging ?
<Tonio_> what does "joint" me ?
<Tonio_> means
<Tonio_> sorry I'm tired :)
<Mez> collaborative
<Tonio_> Mez: with ? are you interested ?
<Mez> nvm
<Mez> Tonio_, https://launchpad.net/edgy-backports/+bug/80579
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80579 in edgy-backports "backport kxmame" [Undecided,In progress] 
<Tonio_> Mez: perfect thanks !
<manchicken> w00t!  Hacking time.
<Mez> manchicken, ?
<Tonio_> Mez: are you motu ? I should have finished the packaging in a moment, just a man to write :)
<Mez> Tonio_, yes :d
<Mez> hence my upload just now
<Tonio_> hehe okay
<Mez> nostromo_1.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes is NEW
<manchicken> Mez: I'm hacking adept ^_^
<Mez> manchicken, woo
<Mez> Tonio_, i'm a lot of things
<Mez> http://launchpad.net/~mez/
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/~tonio/
<Tonio_> you win...................
<Mez> Tonio_, I'm thinking about keeping the katapult debian dir in BZR ...
<Tonio_> manchicken: very nice
<Mez> seeing as it's you an i who make the most changes to it - you happy with that ?
<Tonio_> manchicken: aren't you the guy I discussed here when you came in first asking what needed coding on kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> Mez: hum... bzr is too slow actually in my opinion
<Mez> Tonio_, ?
<Tonio_> Mez: we manage kds in bzr, but I don't much like it
<Mez> I like it
<Mez> and it's easier
<manchicken> Tonio_: Yeah.
<Tonio_> manchicken: hehe, cool :) for once someone asks what to do and does it :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: generally, it always ends at the first step :)
<Tonio_> Mez: well easier, but longer since it doules the job
<manchicken> Tonio_: Riddell showed me the adept specs, and I've got one of them implemented already.
<Mez> bzr bind ;)
<manchicken> I got the main package indicator thing done.
<Tonio_> Mez: and at the moment I don't see the benefit
<manchicken> It's in my bzr if you want...
<Tonio_> manchicken: yeah I've seen this :)
<manchicken> Ah, yeah.  jr committed it.
<Mez> Tonio_, i have to maintian in ubuntu and debian
<Tonio_> that's cool since mornfall seems to have abandonned adept...
<Mez> i like to easily sync changelogs from ubuntu to debian
<Tonio_> Mez: in that case yes, maybe that can be usefull
<manchicken> He seems interested in what I'm doing with it though.
<manchicken> I'm interested in his feedback.
<Mez> Tonio_, plus all the katapult dev is done in bzr anyways
<Tonio_> Mez: on that point I'm okay, in that specific case it makes sense
<Tonio_> Mez: but the best is to put the debian folder in the source no ?
<Mez> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/katapult/debian
<Tonio_> that's even simpler :)
<Mez> Tonio_, no cause that makes it a debian native package :D
<Mez> and causes problems on using my release scripts
<Tonio_> ah ok
<Tonio_> Mez: didn't knew you used scripts, that's the reason
<Mez> my release scripts made in ruby ;)
<Mez> lol
<Tonio_> Mez: bah that's cool :)
<Tonio_> Mez: don't laught, but I generally script with php-cli
<Mez> lol
<Mez> nah
<Mez> php is cool
<Tonio_> I'm probably the only sysadmin in the world using this :)
<Mez> hence my mez@php.net email
<Tonio_> yeah but not that commonly used for admin scripting
<Mez> https://code.launchpad.net/~katapult-dev/+branch/katapult/release_scripts
<Tonio_> package done.... 19 minutes
<Mez> apologies for all the cruft in the debian dir ;)
<Mez> Tonio_, lol
<Tonio_> that's not good, my record is 14
<Mez> cdbs ? :P
<Tonio_> hehe of course :)
<Mez> Tonio_, should i release 0.4 beta ?
<Mez> (katapult)
<Tonio_> Mez: bah why not !
<manchicken> Riddell: You there?  I'm trying to figure out exactly what user experience to go for here.
<manchicken> Awful quiet for a Friday night.
<Jucato> I think it's 4:00 AM of a Saturday for him
<manchicken> Weaksauce ;)
<Mez> @time NZ
<Ubugtu> Current time in NZ: January 20 2007, 17:35:16
<Mez> @time New Zealand
* Jucato waits...
<manchicken> I've got 2251
<Tonio_> Mez: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14115
<Tonio_> Mez: watch this !!!!!!
<Tonio_> that's what we need !
<Mez> Tonio_, package away
<Tonio_> Mez: looks like there is a debian packlage somewhere.....
<Tonio_> Mez: and this thing is stable, great
<Mez> lol
<Jucato> there's an ubuntu package, it seems
<Tonio_> and maintained !
<Mez> Jucato, in the archive ?
<Tonio_> I just hope it is not a xmess only frontend..... I'd like if it could use other emulators, like snes9x or others...
<Jucato> not. the kde-apps page
<Tonio_> Mez: no but upstream provides a ubuntu package
<Tonio_> that's cool :)
<Mez> Tonio_, then poke it m ake sure it's ok - put in archive
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> grrrrrrrrrrrrr that's a kommander script.......
<Tonio_> well it's easy to package, that's not the point, but I HATE kommander
<manchicken> Why doesn't Riddell get up early in the morning to answer all my questions?
<Tonio_> hehe
<Jucato> manchicken: probably same reason you don't stay up late to be able to ask those questions when he's awake?
<Jucato> :P
<manchicken> I do.
<manchicken> I'll probably be up to 0200 Chicago time tonight for that very reason ^_^
<Jucato> it's just 11:15PM CST, right?
<Mez> hahaha
<Mez> fglrx problems again
<manchicken> Yay!  Garbage drivers. :(
<manchicken> I was very disappointed when I tried fglrx.
<Mez> it worked quite well for me in edgy
<Mez> Tonio_, what was that link again ?
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14115
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> but I'm testing something else -> XE
<Tonio_> multi machines emulator, for linux, but non free
<Tonio_> works pretty nicelly, and is super easy to configure
<Tonio_> the only problem is that I have no sound
<Tonio_> the good thing is that you don't have anything to configure, just open a rom and it auto select the good module, that's cool
<Mez> Tonio_, that links got a quite nice menu
<Tonio_> Mez: yes but that's kommander....
<Mez> Tonio_,  ?
<Tonio_> yes ?
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> don't you just love questions marks? :)
<Mez> Tonio_, where does kommander come into it
<Tonio_> Mez: you have kommander files for the ui
<Tonio_> it depends on kommander, I tried it, beleive  me ;)
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> this is nice
<Mez> it gets the bioses for you
<Mez> though kxmame isnt finding a bloody thing for me
<Mez> Tonio_, I've no idea how to get kxmame to reocgnise and play this damn game
<Mez> ah i dont have the right bios
<Tonio_> Mez: bah I can explain but that's really complicated
<Tonio_> Mez: what game is that ?
<Mez> Tonio_, I need the snes pal bios ;)
<Mez> Tonio_, does your ftp have the bioses ?
<Tonio_> Mez: use zsnes or gsnes9x
<Tonio_> xmess is slow with snes btw
<Mez> LOL
<Mez> fair enough
<Mez> kxmame is very confusing
<Mez> my fscking god
<Mez> gsnes9x is fugly
<Tonio_> Mez: bah zsnes is okay
<Mez> zsnes has no joystick support
<Mez> Tonio_, I think your right
<Mez> best for emulators is windows
<Mez> which is weird when you consider linux is the ultimate emulator really
<Mez> how do i find whats hogging my sound card?
<Tonio_> hum.....
<Tonio_> what is the script to configure X with nvidia ?
<Mez> nvm
<Mez> Tonio_, no idea
<Tonio_> I can see nvidia-glx-config and nvidia-xconfig
<jdong> both :)
<jdong> nvidia-glx-config is ours, nvidia-xconfig is upstream's
<Lathiat> nvidia-glx-config doesnt work in feisty atm FYI
<Lathiat> it fails to load the module because /etc/X11/xorg.cofn doesnt include 'nvidia' as the driver
<Lathiat> and it doesnt add nvidia to the config because the module fails to load
<Lathiat> ;)
* Hobbsee wonders exactly what tonio_ committed to knetworkmanager
<mhb> morning
<Hobbsee> heya mhb
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato
<Mez> Hobbsee, Removed 04-dbus_access.patch, as that's specific to debian.
<Mez>       Kubuntu uses pam_console and not group to access dbus.
<Mez>     * Added debian/DEBIAN-KUBUNTU-DIFFERENCES file describing this
<Mez>       change for easy merging in the future.
<Hobbsee> Mez: hrm.  well, it's buggering up meaning that i cant connect when i first boot.
* Mez doesnt use knm :D
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have you seen this? http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4611592451.html
* Jucato wasn't aware that there was such a move by the "Ubuntu development team"
<mhb> Jucato: oh this thing
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh...that...
<Jucato> yes.. that...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they were requiring people to pay for the development thing, too
<mhb> Jucato: that's not Ubuntu development team at all, just one guy AFAIK
<Jucato> which is what bothers me...
<Jucato> the article seems to be implying that it's an official project
<Jucato> I thought I either missed an issue of LWN or missed some gossip :)
<Jucato> er.. s/LWN/UWN
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's on crack...
<Jucato> so it's really not official?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> well, it's a thing off the forums
<Hobbsee> people were asking for money on -devel a while ago, to implement it
<Jucato> yeah... that's the only link he could give in the article, which made me dubious. I followed links to the wiki and LP... nothing official. the spec isn't even approved or assigned to anyone
<Jucato> could we forward this article to someone who could sort of write to the author?
<mhb> #ubuntu-devel could be enough, maybe
<Jucato> oooh...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if it's on the forums only, it's definetly not part of core ubuntu development
<Hobbsee> mhb: it's not official
<mhb> Hobbsee: I know
<Hobbsee> it would ahve to be on ubuntu-devel, with a release announcement on ubuntu-devel-announce
<mhb> Hobbsee: I was referring to "could we forward this article to someone..."
<Jucato> Hobbsee: except for those affairs that are official (like the wiki weekend...)
<Jucato> there are some announcements on the forums that are official, though
<Jucato> like the Forum council and stuff... but anyway
<Hobbsee> mhb: ahh.  i dont think they're against the GPL in doing it.  mind you, modifying the ubuntu bootloader i hear isnt legal...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true
<mhb> Hobbsee: no, but Jucato is right that someone should write to the author about the fact that this isn't an officially approved project
<Hobbsee> mhb: indeed.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're in #ubuntu-devel? might want to ping someone there about this. the article is on digg... and that's scary
<Hobbsee> so's automatix
<Hobbsee> it probably falls in the same category
<Hobbsee> besides, it's a saturday
<Jucato> oh... right... saturday...
* Jucato checks the calendar
* Jucato thinks that the Alacarte menu editor for GNOME is the only project from the forums that became official...
<Hobbsee> !gpg
* Jucato scratches his head in -ops... but prefers not to say it there :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> ..... no way to get nvidia-glx driver working on my machine........ I don't get the point
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_
<_Sime> Tonio_: hey.
<_Sime> Tonio_: was wineconfig crashing on you?
<Tonio_> _Sime: yeah I sent the log to sebas
<Tonio_> _Sime: interested getting the mail too ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: it pretty easy to fix.
<_Sime> Tonio_: yes
<_Sime> Tonio_: str() only works for 8bit strings. unicode() should be used all the time.
<Tonio_> email ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: what email address ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: simon@simonzone.com
<Tonio_> the email is gone
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee (forgot this, sorry)
<_Sime> Hobbsee: Hi
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<_Sime> I got back from Oz this week.
<_Sime> spent 2 weeks in Queensland.
<_Sime> Deb and I brought back 4 packets of Tim Tams. :-)
<Tonio_> I really would like to test this : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49765
<Tonio_> beautifull, and probably merged in kde4 aswell :)
<mhb> Tonio_: beautiful maybe, but (at least on the screenshot there) the contacts take a lot of space
<Tonio_> mhb: that's why I want to test it :)
<mhb> Tonio_: I may be totally wrong though
<Tonio_> mhb: more than this the patches makes the contact list themable, which isn't possible actually
<mhb> Tonio_: true. Well, go for the testing and then tell us how you liked it, if something breaks in terms of usability and so on and so forth :o)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b ubotu!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you come here today : kdenetwork doesn't build actually due to linux-kernel-headers
<Tonio_> Riddell: the error is known and impact kopete (same problem than what we had with kcontrol/joystick
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing a fix for this, so if you have issues building 3.5.6 let me know ;)
<Tonio_> http://wiki.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/wiki/kdenetwork
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing the first fix in debian/rules
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: the exact fix is  : DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV += CXXFLAGS="$(CXXFLAGS) -std=gnu++98"
<Tonio_> in debian/rules
<Tonio_> works here
<mhb> the kubuntu-feisty-networking spec says "Switch to knetworkmanager as default application for wire/wireless network management (see NetworkRoaming)" ... I'm trying to set up knetworkmanager but it only lists wired connections here (my girlfriend's Edgy laptop)
<RadiantFire> mhb: try commenting out everything except for loopback in /etc/network/interfaces
<mhb> RadiantFire: thanks ... I didn't want support actually, I just wondered if the knetworkmanager is going to be different in Feisty :o)
<RadiantFire> it should be
<RadiantFire> that was my impression
<RadiantFire> i dunno, I just idle cuz I like listening to the chitchat
<freeflying> Riddell:
<freeflying> from QtLanguageSelectorGUI import Ui_QtLanguageSelectorGUI
<freeflying> ImportError
<freeflying> :
<freeflying> cannot import name Ui_QtLanguageSelectorGUI
<freeflying> Riddell: when run qt-language-selector, error give like above
<Tonio_> Riddell: forget about the build issue, it only impacts kdenetwork 3.5.5, not 3.5.6
<manchicken> Riddell: If you get a minute, I'm not entirely certain what sort of user experience the spec is calling for when adept_batch is done.  I can give you pretty much any behavior there pretty quickly, but I'm stuck not understanding what you want done.
<ryanakca> Tonio_: looks cool
<ryanakca> Tonio_: if you build a package of kopete with it... I'm willing to test it...
<gnomefreak> is there a way to get the kicker to not start up when logging in but to start kooldock instead?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: if you make kicker hidden (i.e. with just the tab on the right) then I believe it'll stay like that when you've relogged in
<gnomefreak> oh ok but no way to replace it with another docker?
<apokryphos> ln -s /usr/bin/kooldock ~/.kde/Autostart/kooldock
<gnomefreak> ah ok tu
<gnomefreak> ty
<apokryphos> np
<Jucato> apokryphos: actually... dang I was too late...
<kwwii> hi all
<Lure> hi kwwii
<Jucato> hi kwwii!!
<kwwii> so....let's figure out where in the heck polyster style puts it config file
<kwwii> mhb_: ping?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ping
<Jucato> gnomefreak: heh nice :P were you able to hide kicker like you wanted to?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> kicker only hides it doesnt go away but i will work with it later i have to run out now
<Jucato> gnomefreak: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret+Config+Settings#_Getting_Rid_of_The_Panel
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> nice contentless ping, btw
<manchicken> Riddell: You there?
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?  I'd really like to have a chat about the adept_batch changes.
<manchicken> i've got a GLUG meeting in less than an hour though.
<allee> Lure: about kaffeine/amarok.  Isn't there a Priority file for desktop files?
<Lure> allee: no clue about that - Tonio is working on that...
<allee> Lure: sorry, I thought you are due to the wiki text change
<gnomefreak> who is resonsible for kooldock
* gnomefreak about tired of trying to make menu work :(
<Riddell> hi manchicken_
<mhb> kwwii: sorry about the delay, it's weekend :o)
<Riddell> manchicken_: adept_batch should just quit once it's finished installing the packages.  it shouldn't do anything else, just quit
<manchicken_> Riddell: Oh.  That's pretty easy.
<Riddell> manchicken: the point is that adept_batch is only ever called from scripts, so it's the job of the script to tell you if it got installed ok or not
<manchicken> I'm wondering if it should say "Done" first.
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> we considered it, but it's the job of the script that runs adept_batch to keep the user informed
<manchicken> No?  Okie dokie.
<manchicken> I was concerned that that it just going away would make people think that it had crashed.
<Riddell> there's all of one script that uses it, so we have all the use cases covered :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<manchicken> I'll exit afterwards.
<manchicken> The tooltip thing is hating me right now.
<gnomefreak> manchicken: dont feel bad kde hates my guts today
<manchicken> heh
<gnomefreak> this might sound stupid after my last comment but Riddell so far most everything works in 3.5.6 ;)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: edgy or feisty?
<gnomefreak> feisty
<gnomefreak> will testt edgy starting sometime in the next week
* gnomefreak needs a kmenu
<mhb> well I'd love to get that Kopete bubble bug fixed
<gnomefreak> hmm wonders if i should try building the latest version
<kwwii> mhb: do you know where the config for a user set polyester is?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: are we looking at adding kooldock 4.x into feisty?
<kwwii> mhb: I want to find the file that determines what I have changed on my local machine
<kwwii> I turned off the glassy menubar in apps
<Riddell> kwwii: ~/.qt ?
<kwwii> and turned off the grey stripe on the menus
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, thanks
<kwwii> I looked everywhere in .kde :p
<mhb> kwwii: have you tried qtcurve yet?
<kwwii> Riddell: so can we test using polyester with these settings and a new color scheme (less saturated purple for the selection/scroll bar)
<kwwii> mhb: nope, haven't tried it yet
<kwwii> just installed this machine a few days ago
<kwwii> Riddell: just sent you an email with the idea and the files
<manchicken> Riddell: What do you think about adding backup stuff to the installer?
<manchicken> Riddell: I've seen an increase in people who're focusing so much on neat stuff that they forget about backing up, and they end up SOL when something bad happens.
<Riddell> manchicken: backing up what?
<manchicken> The /home tree particularly.
<Riddell> manchicken: a port of home user backup to KDE would be nice
<Riddell> not sure it needs integrating into a package manager
<fdoving> a nice thing is to include /var/backups/ :)
<gnomefreak> btw guys kxdocker is still broken. been that way since dapper
<gnomefreak> iirc
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm thinking it might be good to have that as an extra tab in the installer.
<manchicken> Maybe like on the last page have alist of "things you may want to do" checkboxes.
<manchicken> Riddell: adept_batch changes are done.
<manchicken> I decided to use signals and slots rather than just closing in line, just to make it a little more extendable in the future.
<manchicken> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~manchicken/adept/adept-batch-finish/
<Riddell> manchicken: excellent
<Riddell> Zerlinna: should I announce kubuntu-de.org on the kubuntu.org front page?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: ah wait a bit for that
<Zerlinna> Riddell: I should send you a mail before that :D
<ryanakca> manchicken / Adept people: http://pastebin.ca/322657    error upgrading to kde 3.5.6 today... It's fixed according to (lost link)... sudo rm /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/actions/adept_notifier_warning.png  ?
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: sudo dpkg -i --froce-overwrite worked for me
<gnomefreak> force*
<ryanakca> kk
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-21
<ryanakca> thanks
<gnomefreak> i use it that way so it stays with the same scheme ;)
<gnomefreak> yw
<Riddell> ryanakca: known problem
<Riddell> tonio uploaded a fix
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, thanks
<nixternal> anyone with KDE SVN+SSH: is your initial connection, where it checks the SVN and then asks for your password, slow? I notice constant HD activity when I do svn up and it takes a minute until it asks for a password for my SSH key
<manchicken> Riddell: What now?
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> (I suppose it's 0400 where you are, so I suppose you won't be on.  Silly me.)
* ryanakca reboots
<ryanakca> is KNetworkManager supposed to be wireless network only? or should it detect eth0?
<ash211__> from what I've read, it's supposed to do wireless & wired
<ryanakca> ash211: hmm... odd... it's showing "No network devices found."
<ash211> yes, see http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager
<ryanakca> hmmm... file a bug?
<ash211> I'd guess so
<ash211> I'm not really familiar with it...
<ryanakca> nor I... I just noticed it in my kicker's tray...
<ryanakca> hmm...  I'll ask about it again in the morning... g'night
<nixternal> ryanakca: it does both
<ryanakca> nixternal: so, file a bug?
<nixternal> no, you have to make sure your /etc/network/interfaces is set to auto for everything
<nixternal> auto lo
<nixternal> iface lo inet loopback
<nixternal> auto eth0
<nixternal> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nixternal> and so on
<ryanakca> yep
<ryanakca> s/dhcp/static
<nixternal> no static
<nixternal> knetworkmanager works with dhcp only ;(
<ryanakca> http://www.pastebin.ca/323245
<ryanakca> :(
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> oh ya, that is why knetwork manager doesn't see it
<nixternal> but if you disable wireless with knetwork manager, it will use your eth0 automatically then
<ryanakca> ok, edited to http://www.pastebin.ca/323248 , /etc/init.d/networking restart, restarted KNetworkManager, same thing...
<ryanakca> hmm...
<nixternal> get rid of all of that address stuff
<ryanakca> nevermind, yep
<ryanakca> restarting them...
<nixternal> heh, seems one of my neighbors has setup a new wifi network
<nixternal> and they have to be super close
<ryanakca> nixternal: updated to http://www.pastebin.ca/323251 ... same thing... hmm...
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> http://www.pastebin.ca/323254
<ryanakca> My cousin built some gadget to amplify the wifi networks in the area so he could use them... dunno if it actually worked or not...
<nixternal> that is all i have in mine, and iirc anything else in there made it not work
<nixternal> probably made a yaggi or a cantennae
<nixternal> you can't amplify a wifi signal because it will take it out of the band, creating a more powerful antennae is what you do so there is no db loss
<nixternal> for every inch away from a typical wifi router you usually loose 1db
<ryanakca> ah
<manchicken> I'm out of stuff to hack :(
<manchicken> I'm gonna look at the adept spec again.
<nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> hmm... same thing... oh well... I don't need it :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> don't know why it isn't working for you
<ryanakca> nor do I :)
<nixternal> i think it is popcorn and movie time
<nixternal> manchicken: wanna cuddle?
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> see yah
<nixternal> later ryanakca :)
<ryanakca> bedtime here :)
<nixternal> close here
<ryanakca> hmm... I can mute and put the volume down... and I can play/pause... but not put it up... *adds that to his todo for the morning*
<manchicken> nixternal: My kitty beat you to it.  Maybe later.
* Jucato likes cats
<manchicken> I have two.
<Jucato> wow
<manchicken> But if one of them keeps pissing all over everything I'll shortly have only one.
<Jucato> lol
<manchicken> NOTHING is more infuriating than laying down in a bed just to find a wet spot.
<Jucato> hah
<Jucato> if I had a cat, I'd train it not to do that... :(
<manchicken> I've tried.
<manchicken> BELIEVE ME, I've tried.
<Jucato> and not to leave it's poop inside the house... make it go to the neighbor...
<praetor> Hobbsee: hullo :-)
<Hobbsee> heya praetor :)
<praetor> i'm all settled in and ready to code once more
<Hobbsee> praetor: woot :D
<Hobbsee> praetor: however, i'm going out, sorry :(
<praetor> nw, i see adept development is moving along nicely
<Jucato> Hobbsee: remember that article I was talking about? the one from desktoplinux.com?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm out - i'll read the backscroll though
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it was on digg (thank goodness not /.)... I was quite surprised... lots of positive comments, no negative...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wow.  it's on crack, and inaccurate though
<Jucato> yeah. that's why I was surprised...
<Jucato> hm...
<mhb> ryanakca: it doesn't show ANY wireless network on my laptop & my girlfriend's
<Hobbsee> praetor_: so we should find you some more to code?
<praetor_> Hobbsee: i've been looking through the adept stuff a bit
<praetor_> i'll find something to keep myself busy
<Hobbsee> praetor_: :0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Jucato> heh looks like Adapt is getting all the love it needs (and deserves??) :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, nice :)
<abattoir> adept? or is there some new tool?
<Jucato> abattoir: changes have been made to Adept the past days... courtesy of manchicken
<abattoir> oh, nice
<Jucato> the new Manage Repositories is still in the works though :(
* Jucato wonders when Flash 9 (final) will be made available in the repos
<praetor_> Jucato: I got it from backports, but it didn't work
<Jucato> praetor_: the one in -backports is Flash 9 Beta 2
<praetor_> so what I did was just go and d/l it from adobe, then copy the .so file into the appropriate plugins direc
<\sh> moins
<praetor_> Jucato: ah you are right, the one in backports is beta.
<praetor_> still, if you need it, just d/l the .tar.gz archive and move the .so file
<Jucato> yeah... but I'm old fashioned... I prefer to use the repos... so that I have someone to blame if things go wrong :P
<Lure> \sh: congrats
<\sh> lure: thx :)
<\sh> guys, I'm just getting totally crazy...
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> congrats, \sh :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: my gf is pregnant
<Hobbsee> yes, but why crazy?
<Lure> \sh: wait for 9 months for "totally crazy" ;-)
<\sh> Lure: the news just hit me suddenly...she was just telling it as it was something normal...you know...
* Hobbsee now has a ubuntu and kubuntu sticker on her laptop :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> kubuntu sticker?!?!
* Lure needs to get kubuntu one
<praetor_> where do you get these kubuntu stickers anyway?
* Jucato was disappointed with not having Kubuntu stickers when Dapper was shipped :(
* Hobbsee got them at LCA
<Hobbsee> praetor: linux conf - any of them
<Lure> Jucato: I got ubuntu stickers, as I ordered one ubuntu cd with my kubuntu pack ;-)
<praetor> no possibility of getting some mailed or something?
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Jucato> Lure: yeah.. when I heard that there were Ubuntu stickers, I was sooo tempted to order Ubuntu CD's :D
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: i pinched the last one off the table - i saw some more in the bags..
<praetor> 2 mates that did cs with me went to linux conf
<praetor> they said they had a great time and got to have a beer with the guy who wrote iptables
<Lure> Hobbsee: I got some ubuntu stickers on uds-mtv though - to make friends happy ;-)
<Hobbsee> :D
<Jucato> stickers stickers stickers!! :(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ryanakca> should I file a bug on it taking about 35 minutes for one page to print with cups threw samba up to my XP machine?
<Lure> ryanakca: sounds like a bug
<ryanakca> Lure: kk
* ryanakca searches for the cups config files
<sredna> Hello
<sredna> Is it possible to install qt4 demos in kubuntu?
<ryanakca> hey sredna
<sredna> I have qt4demo, but there is no way to activate the actual demo programs
<ryanakca> Lure: sounds like an ongoing problems since april '06... bug 39484 ... even though mine did print a test page... hmm...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39484 in samba "cups smb printing backend no longer works" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39484
<serzholino> hi! will be updates from dapper to feisty supported?
<serzholino> or only via update to edgy first?
<praetor> afaik, you can't skip upgrades, so dapper->feisty will not work
<serzholino> ok
<serzholino> is it known bug tat konqueror crashes randomly on right mouse click on file in edgy?
<MidMark> hi, guys with Edgy how can I say to kppp to override the default gateway to the one returned by the ppp connections? I have always the 192.168.1.1 that was the old default
<mhb> good evening
<manchicken> Yay timezones!
<manchicken> Hello all you happy people.
<gnomefreak> jdong: you busy?
<manchicken> Is there a limit to how many bazaar branches you can store on launchpad?
<ryanakca> manchicken: dunno... I just store mine in +junk...
* ryanakca asks in #launchpad
<manchicken> There's a #launchpad?
<manchicken> Neat.
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> and a #bzr too :D
* ryanakca likes bzr... except for the fact that it's ssslllloooowwwww
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I like svn more though.
<manchicken> Maybe once they make it faster, and there's some emacs support, it'll be better.
<manchicken> Either way, version control is version control.
* ryanakca used to use svn.... thing I like about bzr is that you can commit locally
<ryanakca> instead of always having to commit on a remote server...
<manchicken> Yeah, that's nice.
* ryanakca wonders if people still use cvs...
<manchicken> I know lots of people who still use CVS.
<ryanakca> ah
<manchicken> I never really minded CVS.
* ryanakca thinks of bazaria... Cervisia for bzr
* ryanakca twiddles while waiting for launchpadders to wake up...
<manchicken> svn and .bzr is that they keep too many files around though.
<ryanakca> too many programs I want to write when I can't even figure out how to do a simple task that Riddell gave me...
<manchicken> What did he give you?
<ryanakca> something about adding UPS to kde-hal-device-manager...
<manchicken> Is that using .desktop stuff?
<ryanakca> from what I see in the code, it's all automaticly recognised threw hal or something of the sort... so I don't know how I could add it... python
<ryanakca> of course, I probably have it all wrong... I'll work on it next week... I have 6 days off after exams... which I should probably be studying for... meh
<manchicken> Ah.  I'm not a big Python guy.
<manchicken> I wouldn't mind doing more in that area, but I really would prefer to be doing C++
* ryanakca tried C++... got really confused with it... decided to pick a simpler first language...
<manchicken> No such thing.
<manchicken> Every language has its complexities ^_^
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> well... a higher level language?
<manchicken> Thing that gets me is the whole indentation thing.
<manchicken> Kinda seems silly to me.
<ryanakca> sure, I could go to esolang.org and learn glass or bf or another crazy low level/esoteric language... and get more confused that with C++...  but... nah
<ryanakca> lol... indentation... makes it easier to read? which means easier to maintain?
<manchicken> Naw.
<manchicken> Makes it hard to maintain when you've got some people who like tabs and some people who like spaces though ;)
<manchicken> Either way, they're all just languages.
<manchicken> And we've got a lot of python code out there.
<manchicken> We need someone who can work it well ^_^
<gnomefreak> anyone here know why apports not included in kde?
* manchicken doesn't know what apports is...
<gnomefreak> !info apport
<ubotu> apport: automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 0.28 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 156 kB
<gnomefreak> i got someone that lost 30gigs over night
<manchicken> You mean drkonqui?
<ryanakca> hmm.. no clue
<manchicken> (drkonqi?)
<gnomefreak> was wondering if ff crashed many times over. where does kde store crash reports or is it backtrace on own
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: ouch... how?
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: working on it
<gnomefreak> not sure
<ryanakca> manchicken: http://esolangs.org/wiki/Black   ... now that's what I define as a... confusing language?
<ryanakca> manchicken: still waiting for them to answer :)
<manchicken> ryanakca: Look up APL
<ryanakca> assembly?
<manchicken> No.
<ryanakca> or no...
<manchicken> the A Programming Language
<manchicken> An old Bell Labs feller.
<manchicken> Very old.
<ryanakca> heh, doesn't even use the english alphabet...
<manchicken> Nope.  Greek alphabet.
<ryanakca> heh
* ryanakca wonders why people make life complicated for themselves...
<manchicken> Most of those languages you're seeing on esolangs are experimental things that people do to learn.
<manchicken> I made my own programming language once.
<manchicken> It was an interpreted language executed by a Perl script.
<manchicken> That was fun.
<ryanakca> Appeared in: 1964... hehe... that's... 43 years old...
<manchicken> But it was slow.
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> [17:38]  <mpt> ryanakca, probably after a few billion the database will get a bit flaky
<ryanakca> [17:39]  <LarstiQ> ryanakca: not that I know of
<ryanakca> there's your answer :)
<manchicken> cool
<ryanakca> put your junk repos in +junk though... :)
<gnomefreak> any devels feel like helping with this weird ass issue?
<gnomefreak> lol
<ryanakca> anywais, bbl, supper
<manchicken> What about a launchpad space limitation?
<manchicken> gnomefreak: What issue?
<gnomefreak> the loss of 30gigs over night
<manchicken> Wow.
<gnomefreak> no kidding
<manchicken> Loss of data or loss of space?
<gnomefreak> he says hes missing 30gig i think its just not showing data seems to be there
<manchicken> In kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> im waiting for an answer on how big drive is
<gnomefreak> yeah
<manchicken> #kubuntu even
<manchicken> Who's having the issue?
<gnomefreak> thehound
<manchicken> YES!!!  ANOTHER TOUCHDOWN!!!!
<manchicken> Bears 32, New Orleans 14
<gnomefreak> crap
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> *headdesk*
<crimsun> I was just about ask why kdm on feisty was kicking me out, and then I read ``df -h''
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-14
<stdin> wesley: http://bugs.kde.org
<stdin> blueyed: you've tested the patch I presume?
<wesley> stdin should i not mail the dutch translators
<blueyed> stdin: sure.. I've pbuilt the package and it worked after installing the new packages.
<stdin> wesley: mail the team yes
<wesley> kde-i18n-nl@kde.org  is this the right e-mail?
<stdin> blueyed: ok, but you'll need to poke Riddell or apachelogger to upload to hardy
<blueyed> stdin: I've forwarded it to bugs.kde.org - maybe they come up with a better fix.. but at least somebody else had the same problem already here today, so..
<stdin> wesley: not sure, people in #kde will know
<wesley> stdin what do you think of kde4?
<stdin> wesley: I think it's great :)
<Jucato> moin!! for everyone's reading pleasure: http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/microserveces08 :D
<wesley> me to a few bugs but useable but i have to be fair i dont like the new menu its not good funtion the suse menu was better if i wanted to go back to apps i needed just to click on tab apps in kde4 is this not :(
<Nightrose> you can get the old menu back can´t you?
<stdin> there's a big < button on the left when you're in a menu
<Nightrose> if you really don´t like it
<wesley> yes i know but thats not fast enough for me
<Nightrose> but I used it and have to say I like it now after I made it show 15 instead of 10 entries and added a few favourite applications
<Nightrose> so I can access them faster
<wesley> yes the favo part is good i must admit but the tabs are not so goods is like this  > > > and if you need to get to other group you need to do <<< thats slow if it could be like this >>> and back just tab en next app group )
<Nightrose> if you know the name just type it in the search at the top
<DaSkreech> They should have a ^^^ and vvv
<DaSkreech> To get to catergories above and below :)
<wesley> bigger was also not bad but kbfx will come to kd4 ? i liked the vista thing from they
<wesley> i did worked to day on windows by my girl and i did not like the way how you can see hidden maps in exploxer
<Jucato> wesley: kbfx is being "re-thought/worked" as raptor for kde4
 * Jucato actually thinks vista got the inspiration for the menu from kbfx :)
<wesley> ow i hope more pc stores will add linux to there os list
<wesley> is it true that making money with linux is hard?
 * Jucato points at Red Hat...
 * Nightrose points at google
<Jucato> but Google didn't really start out as an open source company did it?
<Nightrose> hehe true
<wesley> i had that dissucion with the mother of my girlfriend she said pc stores will sell something faster where they can get msny money from
<Jucato> I could have pointed out to Novell and Canonical too.. but Red Hat started as a Linux distributor from the very beginning
<wesley> but with kubuntu making money is hard he :P
<Nightrose> well making money is hard (mostly) all the time
<Nightrose> noone is giving it away for fre ;-)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: they make money with Linux
<Nightrose> well nixternal is maybe
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> :D
<DaSkreech> that was the kriteria :)
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: right
<Nightrose> *g*
<wesley> i mean you vant realy sell kubuntu for 50 euro
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I know. but I was pointing to a more extreme example :)
<Nightrose> wesley: there are other ways to make money
<nixternal> DaSkreech: any news on coming here next week?
<Jucato> wesley: you have to shake of the mentality that making money with software is limited to just selling the software :)
<Nightrose> exactly
<wesley> yeah i knoe depens on the group you sell it
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Well if you can burn down AA that would greatly satisfy me
<Jucato> actually it depends on what you're actually selling
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I'm probably going to be on the phone with them all tomorrow
<nixternal> DaSkreech: so I take that as a no?
<nixternal> k, I will hold off until tomorrow afternoon to make my dorm reservations then
<Jucato> nixternal: you might want to see http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/microserveces08 btw :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: the website says I'm booked (with some legal stuff saying they can stop me getting on the plane if they want) but no confirmation
<wesley> but would be cool a limeted edition box from kubuntu XD
<nixternal> they can stop anyone from getting on a plane, so that is probably some standard mumbo jumbo
<DaSkreech> I called them and they said they see me in the system I should get an e-mail and it will say if I got the ticket or not
<DaSkreech> but this is like 4 days now
<wesley> hoe can i compile flash?
<wesley> can i do that best in kde3?
<Jucato> you don't compile flash actually..
<wesley> the plugin is broken
<Jucato> you basically download the plugin from adobe's servers and stuff it into some directory
<nixternal> DaSkreech: what time is the ticket for in Chicago?
<wesley> first you could just install the plugin from out adept
<wesley> having not flash can be a good thing
<DaSkreech> nixternal: 8:55
<nixternal> pm?
<DaSkreech> 20:55
<nixternal> my lord
<nixternal> when do you fly out?
<DaSkreech> leave 13:25
<nixternal> maybe we can meet for breakfast on Tuesday then
 * DaSkreech sleeps in the airport!!
<DaSkreech> :)
<nixternal> I have to check into the visitor dorms by 10pm
<DaSkreech> HOw far is it from airport?
<nixternal> 45 minutes
<DaSkreech> hmmm
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure how quickly I can sneak around security and get my bags and meet you by the brandonmobile
<nixternal> brandonmobile?
 * DaSkreech plays theme music
<nixternal> there used to be a restaurant in the hotel there at o'hare, so we wouldn't have to leave the airport
<jjesse> i hate o'hare airport
<DaSkreech> Everytime I think of chicago I think of batman sorry :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: no comfy places to sleep? :)
<jjesse> DaSkreech: besides the hotle, nope not really
<nixternal> but why would I have the brandonmobile? maybe imbrandon, but I have the nixtertruck :p
<jjesse> and the cleaning people play music loud between 2am and 4am
 * jjesse goes afk as he puts away groceries
<DaSkreech> nixternal: the brandonmobile sounds cooler?
<nixternal> we can grab a bite to eat or what not at Andiamo..it is in the O'Hare Hilton
<DaSkreech> Sure :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Doh!
<DaSkreech> wait 10:00 not 13;25
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> 10:00, about 3.5 hours prior to your flight
<DaSkreech> no the flight leave 10:00 not 13:25 :-)
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> you don't want to meet up do you :p
<DaSkreech> I arrive from chicago at 13:25
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hey I booked a flight that would land me in Chicago
<nixternal> so you get to Chicago Monday evening at about 20:30 and leave Tuesday morning at 10:00
<DaSkreech> I'm doing the best I can
<DaSkreech> Si senor
<nixternal> heh, well tuesday morning I am in class until 9am
<DaSkreech> and I have to board an hour before >_<
<wesley> how can i navigate in konsole to my home
<DaSkreech> wesley: type cd
<Jucato> "cd ~" or just plain "cd"
<wesley> and then home/username
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> just plain "cd" puts you into $HOME already
<Jucato> "cd ~" too.. since ~ is shorthand for $HOME (/home/username/)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: what's o'hares call sign?
<nixternal> ord
<nixternal> hrmm, can't preview image files in Konqi, and everytime a website loads with a gif in it, it wants to open it in gwenview or save it
<DaSkreech> kde4?
<nixternal> of course..I don't use KDE 3 any more :p
<DaSkreech> trunk?
<DaSkreech> or branch?
<ScottK2> nixternal: What mail client do you use?
<nixternal> packages now
<nixternal> ScottK2: KMail
<ScottK2> So you are using KDE3.
<nixternal> just a couple KDE 3 apps, but not KDE 3 itself
<DaSkreech> KDE3 was the devil!!
<DaSkreech> I mean .. umm
<DaSkreech> *koff*
<DaSkreech> Might be able to ship with 4.0.3 :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: tagged packages or a tracking ppa?
<nixternal> hardy packages
<nixternal> I don't remember having this problem when using svn checkout
<DaSkreech> you know this would be easier and more fun) if you came to the party :-P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I want a home server too
<DaSkreech> blinkety blink
<Jucato> :)
<jjesse_> ok back
 * DaSkreech waves at  th GoldenPony
<ryanakca> heh, looks like gentoo is in a pickle
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Isn't pickling an operation not an object?
<Hobbsee> greetings
 * ryanakca waves to Hobbsee 
<DaSkreech> How goes?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: eh? it's an expression?
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Ah
<DaSkreech> what's it mean?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: *reformulates* From what I just read, looks like gentoo is in trouble
<DaSkreech> hasn't gentoo nearly always been in trouble
<DaSkreech> it's kinda like Debian
<DaSkreech> always about to fall apart
<ryanakca> their charter was revoked a couple of weeks ago, all the trustees save two have mysteriously disappeared, legal issues, developper wars, etc
<DaSkreech> Or is this something else?
<DaSkreech> Legal?
<DaSkreech> what legal?
<ryanakca> Now the founder is proposing to the community to temporarily become a sabdfl and reorganise the project, recreate the foundation, etc.
<DaSkreech> Right I think he does that every few montsh
<DaSkreech> months
<ryanakca> umm... supposedly, despite his having stepped down ages ago, he's still marked as the president of the board in... new mexico?
<DaSkreech> Something like that
<DaSkreech> but he's a fairly notorious gambler and the community paid off all his bills at least once
<DaSkreech> he then left to go and work at microsoft
<DaSkreech> and then came bacc
 * ryanakca nods... I think he tried to get reinvolved with the project a year or so ago, but decided it wasn't worth the trouble
<ryanakca> eh? microsoft?!?!?!?
<DaSkreech> He's not exactly a sabdfl but he has been so far the most unifying force in Gentoo
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Yeah
 * ryanakca wonders how microsoft could hire him over their biases, other than to get close to the "enemy" :)
 * ryanakca yawns and grumbles at his homework pile
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: they have an open source lab
<DaSkreech> they need people who are good at open source
<DaSkreech> They pay a lot
<ryanakca> ah :)
<DaSkreech>  he burns through money
<DaSkreech>  it's was pretty much love at first writ
<ryanakca> http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/01/here-my-offer.html
<DaSkreech> Plus he had just been fired from gentoo cause he couldn't do any work cause he had gotten into money issues again
<DaSkreech> In any case
<DaSkreech> The gentoo community is caustic without him
<DaSkreech> they don't like outside people they don't like each other
<DaSkreech> politics gets very very personal
<DaSkreech> he pops up every few months and offers to step back up
<DaSkreech> someone says yes we should which instantly makes them a target for other bile throwers
 * ryanakca nods
<DaSkreech> it gets heated fights start goes on for a few months
<DaSkreech>  then he pops up again
<ryanakca> lol :)
<jjesse> anyone know where to get more widgits for kde4?  like a weather widgit?
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: So the legal issue is that he is registerd in new mexico?
<DaSkreech> there is one in svn
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: I believe so
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: that, and the former board not submitting paperwork to the goverment in time, etc
<DaSkreech> they are american?
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> I find it hard to think of distros in terms of countries :)
<DaSkreech> Other than mandriva :)
<plavcik> Jucato, nixternal: you might want to see http://www.homeserverhacks.com/2008/01/data-corruption-issues-with-windows.html
<nixternal> plavcik: hahaha, that dude got owned :p
<yuriy> hmm there is no kbluetooth for kde4 is there
<nixternal> dunno honestly...I figured that would all be a part of solid
<nixternal> wish I could figure out how to implement XMLHttpRequest in Qt Script
<nixternal> looks like I will have to create a dataengine for plasma
<Jucato> yuriy: if kbluetooth is in extragear/pim, then there doesn't seem to be any in trunk
<nixternal> ATI Radeon 9700 + Driver "radeon" + KDE 4 == ooh so buggy
<nixternal> probably best to give Xgl a whirl
<nixternal> ooh 'Fields of Peace" wallpaper is super hot with a nice big widescreen
<nixternal> looks like I am looking outside through a window on a nice sunny day :p
<DaSkreech> nixternal: they have new drivers out
<nixternal> who is they?
<nixternal> you aren't talking about the radeonhd drivers are you?
<DaSkreech> yes
<nixternal> cuz I don't think those will work with the x300 chipset
<nixternal> updating the webkitkde package and will upload after testing
<nixternal> ie. making sure my plasmoid works first :p
<nixternal> hey you tweeter!
<nixternal> In solution <kde4libs-bin:=[UNINST], kdelibs5:=[UNINST]>;[kdelibs5 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 -> {}, kdelibs5-dev 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 -> {kdelibs5 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2}];-122:
<nixternal> Unexpectedly non-broken dependency kdelibs5 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 -> {}! (kdelibs5 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 is not installed)
<nixternal> apachelogger_: ^^ those depends :p
<nixternal> and not the diapers for adults
<nixternal> figures you show up after I pasted it thinking you were already in here :)
<nixternal> In solution <kde4libs-bin:=[UNINST], kdelibs5:=[UNINST]>;[kdelibs5 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 -> {}, kdelibs5-dev 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 -> {kdelibs5 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2}];-122:
<nixternal> Unexpectedly non-broken dependency kdelibs5 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 -> {}! (kdelibs5 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 is not installed)
<DaSkreech> night
<nixternal> k'nite
<apache|mobile> nixternal: that ain't very verbose, is it?
<nixternal> nah, I am thinking some of your updates haven't built out just yet
<nixternal> The following packages have been kept back: kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev
<apache|mobile> woohooo
 * apache|mobile is wondering
<apache|mobile> nixternal: you're on i368?
<nixternal> apache|mobile: ya
<apache|mobile> unless one of the ubuntu2 packages didn't hit the archive yet, there is an issue, because i368 finished building already
<nixternal> ya, that must be it
<nixternal> no, they are in the archives
<nixternal> kdelibs5 (= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1)
<nixternal> that is in kdelibs5-dev
<apache|mobile> Oo
<nixternal> kind of hard to depend on an older version :p
<apache|mobile> very strange
 * apache|mobile heads over to the control file
<nixternal> hehe
<apache|mobile> Depends: kdelibs5 (= ${binary:Version})
<nixternal> hrmm
<apache|mobile> nixternal: apt-get update
<nixternal> done that about 20 times :0
<nixternal> let me do a clean
<apache|mobile>  Depends: hspell, kdelibs5 (= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2)
<apache|mobile> -dev is fine
<nixternal> hrmm
 * nixternal wonders if it is the damn mirrors
<nixternal> nope, cuz I am not using the mirrors
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: lax vs. lachs ;-) I luv my business economics professor :D
<nixternal> hrmm, this is annoying....but even pbuilder is doing it
<apache|mobile> maybe the package lists in the archive ain't updated yet
<apache|mobile> *shrug*
<nixternal> checking them now
<nixternal> man, this is really annoying...everything in the repos looks fine..yet the problem persists on both amd64 and i386
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<nixternal> howdy Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> kdelibs5 depends on kdelibs5 (= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1); however: Version of kdelibs5 on system is 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2.
<nixternal> apache|mobile: ^^
<nixternal> I just downloaded the .deb and tried to install it with dpkg
<nixternal> and why would kdelibs5 depend on itself? am I missing something
<apache|mobile> a very good question
 * apache|mobile checks control again
<apache|mobile> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, kdelibs5-data (>= ${source:Version}),
<apache|mobile>  kde4libs-bin(>= ${binary:Version}), xbase-clients, shared-mime-info,
 * apache|mobile checks the deb
<apache|mobile> what the f**k
<nixternal> my thoughts exactly :)
<nixternal> I just did a debdiff and nothing is different that I can see that would cause problems
<nixternal> hrmm, what about shlibs.local?
<apache|mobile> yeah
<apache|mobile> well
<apache|mobile> there is an issue
<apache|mobile> stdin: pling pling
<apache|mobile> nixternal: in the rules we pass a >= depends for kdelibs5 to makeshlibs ... in common-binary-fixup-arch we seem to override this again
<nixternal> I wonder if it should be > instead of >> in rules for the fixup-arch?
<apache|mobile> might be
<stdin> apache|mobile: early morning-pong
<apache|mobile> stdin: hehe, good morning, need to compile kdelibs first, then I'll come back on you :P
<apache|mobile> there is some issue with the shlibs generation
<apache|mobile> which causes kdelibs to depend on the lower version
<stdin> ahh, I so I see through my blurry eyes
<apache|mobile> lower = version before current building version
<stdin> doesn't effect the gutsy users because of .... " --- Topic for #launchpad is PPA appears to be not accepting uploads " :p
<apache|mobile> scru gutsy :P
<stdin> I don't think ">>" will solve the problem, that'll just add the new info after the old. I'd try removing shlibs.local before upload/build
<stdin> but that's still a guess ;)
<apache|mobile> well, I need compiled sources for proper testing, and since for some reason my old build is b0rked I need to rebuild kdelibs -.-
<apache|mobile> yet another half hour wasted
 * apache|mobile starts singing
<stdin> well, looks like removing shlibs.local works
<blizzzek> hi
<_StefanS_> morning!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<apache|mobile> nixternal: pling pling
<apache|mobile> maybe another pling
<Nightrose> morning :)
<Nightrose> apache|mobile: what was it about your teacher and lax and lachs? ;-)
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: Sie hat gemeint: im Personalmangement sollte man kein laxes verhalten dulden, und irgednwie hat das die ganze klasse lachsig verstanden
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> apache|mobile: you might want to have a look at http://matt.rogers.name/blog/2008/01/13/three-things-about-kopete-in-kde4/
 * apache|mobile is all busy
<apache|mobile> anyone having bug 182452 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182452 in kdebase-workspace "ksysguard missing dependency to ksysguardd" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182452
<apache|mobile> errr
<apache|mobile> bug 182077
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182077 in meta-kde4 "multiple desktop-icons in kde4" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182077
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: !
<Nightrose> ?
<Nightrose> wasup apache|mobile? ;-)
<Nightrose> wasn´t me!
<apache|mobile> bug 182077
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182077 in meta-kde4 "multiple desktop-icons in kde4" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182077
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: do you suffer from such a thing
<Nightrose> I had that once at the beginning - might have been a stupid mistake by me
<Nightrose> never again since
<Nightrose> afk
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: well there is a structural problem in the desktop containment code
<Nightrose> apache|mobile: and that means/leads to what?
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: that I should fix it, but I can't reproduce :P
<Nightrose> hehe I see
<Riddell> anyone got internet exploder to hand?
 * stdin marks bug 182452 as invalid
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182452 in kdebase-workspace "ksysguard missing dependency to ksysguardd" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182452
<stdin> erm, not that one
<Riddell> that's also invalid :)
<stdin> bug #182786
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182786 in meta-kde "KDE4 should not be standard in 8.04 LTS" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182786
<Riddell> that too
<stdin> it's not just invalid, it's stupid (IMO)
<Riddell> probably impolite to say that on the bug :)
<stdin> maybe I'm just getting a bit defensive of KDE4, but all I said is that 8.04 will not be LTS
<stdin> I do *try* not to feed trolls :)
<Mez> *BLINKS* I'm pretty sure dolphin's status bar isn't meant to say "BROKEN TRANSLATION"
<Nightrose> hehe yea - seen here as well
<apache|mobile> Oo
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: using a translation actually?
<Nightrose> nope english only here
<apache|mobile> very strange
<apache|mobile> otherwise I could imagine br0ken translations like for amarok
<Mez> <-- uses en_GB
<apache|mobile> Mez: try `KDE_LANG=en_US dolphin`
<stdin> does it say that from start-up?
<apache|mobile> if it doesn't happen that way it's really a translation issue
<Mez> still happens
 * apache|mobile creates a patch for bug 182077
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182077 in meta-kde4 "multiple desktop-icons in kde4" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182077
<Mez> though I have found the issue
<iRon> glatzor: ping
<Mez> apache|mobile, see bug 182817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182817 in dolphin ""BROKEN TRANSLATION" shows in status bar for dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182817
<apache|mobile> Mez: typo
<apache|mobile> KDE_LANG=
<apache|mobile> not KDE_LAND=
<Mez> oopsta
<stdin> KDE Land? now that's an idea :)
<apache|mobile> ^_^
<apache|mobile> stdin: do you have time to make kdm-kde4 useable? bug 182753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182753 in kdebase-workspace "kdm-kde4 can't login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182753
<apache|mobile> I'll be busy fixing icons and stuff for quite some time
<stdin> apache|mobile: I'm not sure how to, I've never use it so I don't know what the problem is with it
<apache|mobile> stdin: so use it :P
<apache|mobile> from what I have seen is the configuration horribly br0ken
<apache|mobile> even welcoming to debian, not kubuntu
<apache|mobile> looks really really really bad ;-)
 * stdin installs and does the unthinkable: logs out...
<apache|mobile> Mez: yeah, well, en_GB is br0ken
<apache|mobile> dolphin, does, unlike amarok1, detect this
<Mez> hence why I subscribed the ubuntu localisation team
<iRon> Riddell: i have IE.. you want to test something?
<Riddell> iRon: rather to register something on HPs broken website
<apache|mobile> Mez: see bug 106772
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106772 in amarok "Errors in Amarok's .po file cause issues with unparsed HTML" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106772
<iRon> Riddell: ok
<Mez> Riddell, ies4linux
<Mez> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Mez> works great here...
<Mez> (I have to use ie - I'm a web developer - things break in it!)
 * apache|mobile takes the helicopter home :P
<Hobbsee> er, which nutter uploaded kde4libs?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger__: ping with a cluebat.
<stdin> Hobbsee: you referring to kdelibs5-0ubuntu2 depending on kdelibs5-0ubuntu1 ?
<Hobbsee> stdin: yup
<stdin> Hobbsee: he knows, just needs to remove debian/shlibs.local before upload
 * Hobbsee ponders downloading the source just to see the screwup
<stdin> Hobbsee: well the file just had http://stdin.pastebin.com/d2358deed (which was right for 0ubuntu1 ;)
<wesley> hi guys
<Hobbsee> hiya
 * Hobbsee dies
<wesley> some guys dont wanna know the truth do theyXD
 * stdin tries fixing kdm-kde4...
 * Hobbsee is sure there should be ways around fixing that in less crackful ways
<wesley> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5561/snapshot9in7.png
<stdin> well, it let me login this time, so that a step in the right direction :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: so, why's it break for 0ubuntu2?
<stdin> Hobbsee: because the shlibs.local file pointed to the 0ubuntu1 version for the libs, which made it seem to think that it needed it
<Hobbsee> stdin: but, assuming cdbs doesn't fall over, the current version should always be taken from debian/changelog
<Hobbsee> CURRENTVERSION := $(shell head -1 debian/changelog  | sed 's/[^(]*(\([^)]*\)).*/\1/')
<Hobbsee> DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_kdelibs5 := -V'kdelibs5 (>= $(CURRENTVERSION)), $(RUNTIME_DEPS)'
<stdin> should yet, but didn't. the old file was left intact, removing the shlibs.local before upload made it regenerate with the right info
<Hobbsee> might make sense to remove it before build, in the rules file then
<stdin> apachelogger__: I know why kdm-kde4 says "Welcome to Debian at (host)", debian/patches/07_kdmrc_defaults.diff hard codes "Debian" replacing "%s"
 * Hobbsee ponders fixing it
<Hobbsee> stdin: the kde.mk in there is the same across all kde4 packages, isn't it?
<stdin> Hobbsee: yeah
<apachelogger__> stdin: I actually think this can be set in a config
<apachelogger__> stdin: btw, applying our current artwork shouldn't be any problem
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: ping
<stdin> apachelogger__: well debian (i'm guessing) added 09_genkdm_make.diff so the kdm config files are never generated...
<stdin> that's why kdm was failing
<Hobbsee> apachelogger__: i've got a fix here, mind if i upload it?
 * apachelogger__ always wonders about the debian stuff
<apachelogger__> Hobbsee: what package is it?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger__: the kde4libs stuff
<apachelogger__> hmmm
<apachelogger__> Hobbsee: yeah, go ahead, I don't know what to do about the dependency issue anyway
<apachelogger__> takes further investigation :|
 * Hobbsee is told that dpkg trusts shlibs.local if it exists
 * apachelogger__ testbuilds workspace the 3rd time since yesterday
<apachelogger__> Hobbsee: well, technically rules should fix the shlibs.local to look properly
<apachelogger__> but...
<stdin> apachelogger__: should we not run debconf-updatepo so the debconf messages are translated?
<apachelogger__> I only tested with debuild -us -uc
<apachelogger__> so maybe something strange happens in a chroot
<Hobbsee>   kde4libs_4.0.0-0ubuntu3.dsc: done.
<Hobbsee>   kde4libs_4.0.0-0ubuntu3.diff.gz: done.
<Hobbsee>   kde4libs_4.0.0-0ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<Hobbsee> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger__> stdin: probably
 * stdin goes through other lintian warnings...
<apachelogger__> meh
 * apachelogger__ just caught another patch for workspace -.-
<apachelogger__> bah
 * apachelogger__ starts kate again
<stdin> apachelogger__: I'm guessing kdebase-workspace-dbg should be Arch: any, not Arch: all?
<apachelogger__> stdin: pretty much so, yes
<stdin> well, this is going to be some changelog entry
<apachelogger__> stdin: just throw a debdiff over
<apachelogger__> I changed quite some stuff as well
<apachelogger__> maintainer changed, no 80 exceeding, kde4ified descriptions, patch for bug 182077 and a patch for an awful crash caused by kickoff
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182077 in meta-kde4 "multiple desktop-icons in kde4" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182077
<stdin> apachelogger__: I'm going to have to fudge the debian/rules slightly by commenting out debconf-updatepo in clean::, the debdiff will have a load of .po files if that's not commented out
<apachelogger__> hmmm
<apachelogger__> where does suse patch kickoff?
<sebas> Not sure where exactly, but there's quite some changes in there
<sebas> Beineri should know more
<apachelogger__> sebas: thx
<sebas> yw
<Riddell> apachelogger__: kdebase-workspace surely
<Riddell> apachelogger__: beineri blogged a week or two back about how to browse their package patches (needs a novell login though)
<apachelogger__> Riddell: well, I used the src.rpm
<apachelogger__> just didn't find it in the usual factory
<apachelogger__> Riddell: how should I get our logo in the package? change the tarball?
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<Riddell> apachelogger__: well you'd need somewhere for it to go
<apachelogger__> Riddell: we probably should open up a bzr thingy then
 * apachelogger__ is feeling tierd
<apachelogger__> _a lot_
<apachelogger__> morning sebastian^
 * apachelogger__ gets a coffee
<stdin> apachelogger__: http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/post-rel/kdebase-workspace_4.0.0-0ubuntu3.debdiff just uncomment the command in debian/rules
<apachelogger__> stdin: k, thanks
 * apachelogger__ testbuilds with kickoff patches
<apachelogger__> stdin: hum, the debdiff seems uncomplete
<apachelogger__> only rules, changelog and control are diffed
<stdin> dang, what happened there...
<stdin> apachelogger__: try again
<apachelogger__> stdin: looks better :D
<stdin> 09_genkdm_make.diff seemed to be the main reason kdm was failing, I ran genkdmconf-kde4 manually and KDM-kde4 let me login (although the fonts aren't that nice)
<stdin> and the user list now doesn't show every user on the system, just "real" users
<apachelogger__> awesome
<apachelogger__> bah
<apachelogger__> I forgot to add the kickoff patches to series -.-
<Nightrose> \sh_away: you are giving me a headache @ sms ;-) - the Unifest is on the same day... - but since it´s you I will come to your party *g*
 * apachelogger__ never gets invited to any parties
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: well didn´t you want to show up here yesterday... :P
<Nightrose> then we could have had a party
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: ran out of gas
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> stupid excuses
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger__> nah
<apachelogger__> was lost in the middle of nowhere
<apachelogger__> in bavaria
<apachelogger__> oh
<apachelogger__> right
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: wir sollen ja deutsch sprechen ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger__> *headmeetstable*
<Nightrose> ?
<apachelogger__> I forgot to install the kickoff debs -.-
<Nightrose> oO
 * apachelogger__ starts shouting at dpkg for being so slow
<apachelogger__> omg
<apachelogger__> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kickoffbranding.png
<apachelogger__> do I rock or what? :P
<Nightrose> hehe you do
<Nightrose> cool
 * Nightrose just noticed that links don´t work in gwenview... -  will make a screeny for you apachelogger__
<apachelogger__> stdin: is the gtk fix from upstream?
<stdin> apachelogger__: yeah
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: http://www.lydiapintscher.de/tmp -> 5   - when opening your link from konversation
<apachelogger__> stdin: ok, to track such stuff easily I think we should use number >50 for upstream fixes
<apachelogger__> makes it easier to remove them for .1
<stdin> aright, 16_fix_gtk_crash.diff is the only one from upstream
<apachelogger__> stdin: I included 2 more :D
<apachelogger__> and I have a feeling that more are to follow
<stdin> apachelogger__: I meant only one *I included* from upstream :p
<apachelogger__> k :P
<apachelogger__> lol
<apachelogger__> kate is falling apart when opening the debdiff for ubuntu2 -> ubuntu3
<daSkreech> Hmm
<daSkreech> Gmail seems to not work in khtml4
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: you do this by intention, don't you?
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: haha not really no
<apachelogger__> ...to make me miserable
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> sorry honey
<apachelogger__> yet another 50 bucks that this issue is caused by the gwenview wrapper, don't ask how :P
<Nightrose> ok - not really bad for me - just wanted to let you know
<Nightrose> I will just open stuff in FF
<apachelogger__> Oo
<apachelogger__> now that was by intention!
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger__> Riddell: so, what shall I do with the kubuntu.png?
<apachelogger__> can't put it in the debian dir
<Riddell> apachelogger__: yo can
<Riddell> you need to uuencode it
<Riddell> and add rules to uudecode (and clean)
<Riddell> see kdelibs from kde 3
<Riddell> and add sharutils as build-dep
<apachelogger__> Riddell: I just hope it won't make the png look horrible :P
<Riddell> apachelogger__: it won't change the file
<aantipop> i cant add *any* protocol to kopete, is that normal ?
<apachelogger__> Riddell: ok
<aantipop> (in hardy kde4)
 * daSkreech laughs
<Riddell> aantipop: no but others are reporting the same thing
<daSkreech> Firefox 3 loves KDE4 :)
<apachelogger__> my sys is exploding again
<apachelogger__> aantipop: mit deutscher übersetzung?
<aantipop> Riddell: is that a problem of kubuntu's packages, or a kopete-kde4 problem
<aantipop> apachelogger__: ja
<apachelogger__> aantipop: versuch mal `kbuildsycoca --noincremental`
<apachelogger__> danach eventuell neuanmelden
 * apachelogger__ takes his stress ball out
<aantipop> apachelogger__: kein erfolg
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca4 surely
<apachelogger__> d'oh
<apachelogger__> aantipop: nochmal mit kbuildsycoca4, sorry
<aantipop> i had problems with shortcuts too because of the language switch..but i solved by deleting .kde4
 * apachelogger__ is wondering how a language can cause such problems
<apachelogger__> oh
<apachelogger__> hm
<apachelogger__> well
<aantipop> brb
<apachelogger__> for the plugins it might be caused by some wicked minded translation which makes it unparsable or something
<apachelogger__> but for shortcuts
 * apachelogger__ throws the stress ball at Nightrose
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: honey, can you please paste `cat gwenview-kde4`
<aantipop> no success
<aantipop> not a big deal, kopete of kde3 works flawless
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> aantipop: we need to fix this :P
<apachelogger__> aantipop: plz report a bug against kdenetwork-kde4 for now
<aantipop> on LP ?
<apachelogger__> yep
<aantipop> will do
<Nightrose> apachelogger__:
<Nightrose> lydia@Hel:~$ cat gwenview-kde4
<Nightrose> cat: gwenview-kde4: No such file or directory
<apachelogger__> Oo
<apachelogger__> ah
<apachelogger__> sry
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: cat `which gwenview-kde4`
<aantipop> apachelogger__: was ist der begriff für die protokolle (irc, icq, aim, etc) ? protocols ?
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: http://nightrose.pastebin.ca/854737
<apachelogger__> aantipop: jo
<aantipop> apachelogger__: already filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4/+bug/182816
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182816 in kdenetwork-kde4 "No connections to choose from in KDE4-Kopete" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger__> thx
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: this sux
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: can you please check whether you can get an addressbar in gwenview
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger__> to check whether it just gets a wrong one or none at all
<aantipop> is there a workaround for the problem, that plasma adds the hole stuff in desktop as plasmoids each login ?
<apachelogger__> aantipop: just deactivate the icons
<zoli2k> Hi! What is the state of KDE4 shortcut bug? One of the KDE 4 developers told, that it was already patched.
<apachelogger__> -.-
<apachelogger__> zoli2k: can you please provide any reference for that bug
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: when opening gwenview with a link from konversation I can get a addressbar when telling gwenview to show it - it is empty
<aantipop> apachelogger__: propably this one: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155429
<ubotu> KDE bug 155429 in kded "Keyboard shortcuts don't work" [Normal,New]
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: groovy
<mhb> zoli2k: it could be so, but please be patient as patches from upstream take some time to "flow" downstream to Kubuntu binaries
<mhb> zoli2k: meaning we cannot build new KDE4 packages every day (unfortunately :o)
<zoli2k> mhb, shure thanks
<apachelogger__> mhb: I pretty much do :P
<bddebian> Heya
<apachelogger__> zoli2k: where does upstream say it is fixed?
<mhb> apachelogger__: right ... too bad you can't donate machinepower to specific build tasks
<zoli2k> apachelogger__: on #kde channel.
<mhb> apachelogger__: that would be awesome, letting my computer build the packages overnight and send the result back to Ubuntu archive
<mhb> I guess the blocker is the proprietariness of Launchpad.
<apachelogger__> *shrug*
<apachelogger__> also
<apachelogger__> there is no way to proof your package is useable
<apachelogger__> i.e. compiled with latest packages
<apachelogger__> or even if it is compiled in a chroot
<mhb> apachelogger__: well
<mhb> apachelogger__: if the buildd was the same ...
<mhb> apachelogger__: and if I was in the "web of trust" buildd's for Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> mhb: no, your packages being transferred to the ubuntu archive are blocked for other, non-LP based reasons.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger__: or that the libraries aren't on crack, etc.
<apachelogger__> right
<apachelogger__> crack is a good thing to be on :P
<mhb> Hobbsee: meaning? How come the daemon can't do the same thing on LP computers and on mine?
<Hobbsee> mhb: apachelogger__: the idea is that you get a reproducable build on any buildd, 100% of the time.
<Hobbsee> mhb: because you can have replaced your sbuild/pbuilder, be using strange apps, have internet access at the time, etc.
<Hobbsee> mhb: and so won't be certain to get reproducable stuff.
<Hobbsee> mhb: oh, and you rpobably *don't* want your machine reimaged every build ;)
<aantipop> i found the upstream bug of kopete-kde4 not able to add protocols. how do i link the LP bug to the other ?
<Hobbsee> mhb: LP does actually support functionality for that, btw.
<Hobbsee> as in, non data-centre buildds.
<mhb> Hobbsee: basically, if a task "build KDE4" were sent to two separate buildd's (say one running on my machine and the other on apachelogger's, and the result would be the same, where can it go wrong,
<mhb> ?
<Hobbsee> mhb: hwo do you know they'd be the same?
<mhb> if the daemon is the same and two instances output two identical results (MD5-wise), then it's pretty sensible to expect the result is correct.
<mhb> Hobbsee: because we'd install the same software "exactly because of that"?
<Hobbsee> but they won't output the same md5sum.
<mhb> they would
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> aren't md5sums for tar'ing, etc, based on time?
<mhb> probably because 1=1
<Hobbsee> which is why 2 different people going from tar.bz2 to tar.gz will get 2 different MD5sums, even though the files are the same?
<Hobbsee> er, if they completely untar, then retar
<mhb> well, it doesn't have to be based on the date, does it?
<mhb> you mean the whole concept crumbles because one implementation of md5sum is time-dependent? is it impossible to implement it in a different way?
<Hobbsee> wait, now you're asking to rewrite the entire md5sum specification?
<Hobbsee> mhb: the concept really crumbles on the fact that each time, the buildds get reimaged with a set image, and get updated from known-good sources.
<mhb> no, I'm saying use a different algorithm if this one is not good for this purpose
<Hobbsee> your machine doesn.t
<mhb> why not?
<mhb> why can't it?
<mhb> I'm not saying "open it for everyone", I'm saying "open it for trusted people"
<Hobbsee> because you'd probably like your data?
<Hobbsee> mhb: the other problem is internet access
<mhb> well
<Hobbsee> ie, some allowing access to cpan site, some not == different resulting builds.
<mhb> if you cached the packages you install, and those *would* be md5 checked on each rebuild...
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'm not really getting your last point
<mhb> Hobbsee: you have two computers with the identical buildd's connected to the same Internet
<Hobbsee> mhb: with the same firewalls
<mhb> Hobbsee: umm...
<Hobbsee> up to however far gets firewalled.
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'm not sure gcc is really browsing the web while I build KDE
<Hobbsee> as in, one firewall may block some site that it needs to build.
<mhb> Hobbsee: or accessing IRC
<Hobbsee> now, what was that lartworthy package from debian that locked up the buildds for a few days, again?
<mhb> Hobbsee: if *my* buildd's blocked for a few days, nobody really suffers
<Hobbsee> mhb: some things, for eg, use http://cpan.org/ to build.
<mhb> Hobbsee: because there would still be the main farm
<Hobbsee> which, as it stands, will just muck up the buildds - but it will reliably, the same way each time
<mhb> Hobbsee: it's just a way to speed up builds for a) PPAs b) specific packages like KDE4
 * Hobbsee notes that debian does it.
<Hobbsee> (by accepting binaries)
<mhb> well
 * Hobbsee notes that there are various bugs along the lines of "how in hell did you get this to build?  ti doesn't build for me"
<mhb> I guess it has its disadvantages, but then again ... where's that KDE4 Hardy CD? Oh, it's stuck and someone from Canonical has to take a look at it. My point: being dependent on a company that more or less wants to get rid of you ASAP is not good practice.
<aantipop> woah
<apachelogger__> last testbuild for workspace
<jjesse> wow thats a pretty bold statement mhb
<mhb> I understand that the Canonical have better things to do, after all, Ubuntu is their goal, not Kubuntu. But still, being stuck for a month with Hardy testing just because of the fact that the build process is Cathedral-like ...
<Hobbsee> sorry, i'm missing where the kde4 hardy cd is canonical's fault?
<Hobbsee> it would be nice if cdimage stuff was public, i agree
 * apachelogger__ thinks mhb is just grumpy again
<mhb> I guess I am :o)
 * apachelogger__ gives mhb a stress ball and scuttles off for a cigarette
<Hobbsee> but until you have a seedlist that you can feed to cdimage, i really don't see how it's canonical's fault - unless you're faulting them for not creating the seedlist for you.
<Hobbsee> canonical has been doing universe-based cds since the beginning of hardy, iirc.
<Hobbsee> for ubuntu studio and that
<mhb> Hobbsee: I just know what jr told us - it's stuck, and someone from Canonical should take a look at it eventually.
<mhb> but I guess he has not done it yet.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd be interested to know what you mean by that, as if it's what i think it is, that's long been resolved.
<Hobbsee> even with that in the way, you still need a seed list.
<mhb> if *we* are to blame, then give me a task that will speed it up and does not depend on anyone from C. approving it or something
<Hobbsee> mhb: make us a kubuntu-kde4-desktop seed, then please.
<Hobbsee> commit it to bzr, probably in ~kubuntu-members
<Hobbsee> you can use the kubuntu-desktop, etc, seeds as examples, and there's some wiki docs on it.
<Hobbsee> use germinate to test that it generates the correct stuff
<mhb> okay, will do on Wednesday.
<Hobbsee> good.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: by what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please read the backscroll for the last ~10 mins
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, read it, mean by what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: apparently the cds couldn't be made yet?
<Hobbsee> due to a cnaonical issue?
<Riddell> yes, colin doesn't want me to go making the kubuntu-kde4 seed until he makes the new seed layouts
<Hobbsee> oh, thought that was hardy+1
<Riddell> no but feel free to ask him if he has an ETA
 * Hobbsee goes and asks
<nixternal> mornin'
<jjesse> mornin
<nixternal> finally, I can build the updated webkitkde :)
<\sh> moins
<Jucato> moinin :)
<apachelogger__> ahoy \sh
<apachelogger__> stdin: I'll upload workspace now
<apachelogger__> and hope we didn't break anything
<apachelogger__> debdiff is unreadable
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<Jucato> jjesse: actually it's morning in here too :)
<Jucato> Tue Jan 15 00:31:37 PHT 2008
<stdin> apachelogger__: I can imagine, the changelog must be 20+ lines :p
<apachelogger__> stdin: 30 or something
 * apachelogger__ will never do such a thing again
<stdin> well I think we can mark kdebase-workspace as "Done" for now :)
<apachelogger__> stdin: well, except for upstream fixes ;-)
<apachelogger__> this lagging ain't funny anymore -.-
 * apachelogger__ kills some apps
<nosrednaekim> hmmm occasionally, kde3 apps don't work in kde4
<nosrednaekim> they error out with "Error, couldn't contact klauncher"
<nosrednaekim> or rather, "kmail: ERROR : couldn't create slave : cannot talk to klauncher"
<nosrednaekim> any clue what I can do to fix this?
<apachelogger> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace
<nosrednaekim> after that happens,the kde3 applications won't even work in another WM (like qlwm)
<apachelogger> stdin: IMO we should close all the apport crash reports
<apachelogger> they are all pre 4.0.0
<nosrednaekim> some kde3 apps aren't affected (like konversation)
<stdin> apachelogger: I think so too, I've been trying to close bugs from pre-4.0.0 for the last couple days now
<stdin> and my karma shows it, 429 in 2 days :p
<apachelogger> hehe
<stdin> that's one nice changelog entry there :p
<apachelogger> totally :D
<apachelogger> stdin: can you please close bug 150994 telling to reopen if this still happens in 4.0.0
<ubotu> Bug 150994 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/150994 is private
<apachelogger> looks dumb if I do it now ;-)
<stdin> "private" means I can't ;)
<Hobbsee> stdin: you're added
<stdin> thanks :)
<apachelogger> stupid privateness :P
<nixternal> konqi + webkit == buggy
<Jucato> oh didn't know you could have private bugs :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I thought it was sort of unmaintained?
<stdin> Jucato: security bugs are private, so some troll can't read+exploit
<Jucato> aaaah ok...
 * Jucato stays away
<nixternal> Jucato: it is maintained in kdesvn
<Riddell> nixternal: no it's not
<Riddell> not until qt 4.4 is out
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> ahh
<nosrednaekim> ah! figured it out, dcop sometimes dies uncleanly.
<nixternal> webkitkde I meant, sorry
<nixternal> I can't type in forms when using the plugin
<stdin> hmm, how does one generate a /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt ?
<stdin> (dget dies because curl errors out on that for https)
<stdin> ah-ha, package ca-certificates
<MaximLevitsky> maybe update-ca-certificates ?
<stdin> still need ca-certificates, as /usr/sbin/update-ca-certificates is in there
<stdin> it seems it's not auto-installed
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kickoff.ogg
<stdin> nice :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: groovy
<apachelogger> we need to do something about the desktop files, having the 'FooBar KDE 4' sux big time when running KDE 4
<mhb> apachelogger: hmm, why do we have a link to our home page there?
<mhb> apachelogger: it seems illogical to me
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> mhb: we don't have to
<apachelogger> just nice to have it
<stdin> it's a quick way to get to kubuntu.org :)
<apachelogger> with the all nu faster konqueror.. yeah it is :D
<mhb> apachelogger: that's how bloat gets done
<apachelogger> so it is bloat
 * apachelogger likes bloat
 * apachelogger is bloat himself
<mhb> apachelogger: you add stuff that nobody really needs, but is "useful" for two or three people
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ain't I, honey?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you bloat? nah no way ;-)
<apachelogger> mhb: that is how marketing is done
<mhb> apachelogger: no
<Nightrose> apachelogger: but we love the most bloted app ever, don´t we ;-)
<mhb> apachelogger: marketing is when you market something to people that don't have it
 * apachelogger throws his stress ball mhb
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> marketing is....
<apachelogger> increase your sellings
<apachelogger> in our case increase downloads
<apachelogger> to increase downloads you need a good product
<Nightrose> mhb: better not get into a discussion about marketing with apachelogger ;-)
<apachelogger> to get a good product you need good people
<mhb> apachelogger: if you want to help Kubuntu marketing, go ask ryanakca about the kubuntu website thing
<apachelogger> to get good people you need to make them urging for your product
<mhb> :o)
<apachelogger> and final step recurit them
<apachelogger> which is ... in our case done... webbased
<apachelogger> so the link is serving the higher goal of getting new people, hence make a better product, hence increase downloads
<mhb> ever heard of the KISS principle or Einstein's maxim?
<apachelogger> KISS does not apply to this
<mhb> people who click that link already downloaded Kubuntu
<apachelogger> we have the picture anyway
<mhb> or they know somebody that can give them a CD for free
<apachelogger> whether it is linked or not
<apachelogger> doesn't make _any_ difference
<mhb> every object makes it slower
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> ultimately
<mhb> which raindrop has caused the flood?
<mhb> nobody really knows
<apachelogger> what you are suggesting is that one shouldnt link a download button on a website
<apachelogger> since
<apachelogger> the download button already informs the visitor there is something to download
<mhb> apachelogger: I am pretty certain that this feature a) is not really useful for our target audience (people who click it already have Kubuntu at home) b) will just make people who click it without purpose angry
<mhb> I know I'm having a PES today, but still ... keep it simple
 * apachelogger has taken notice of mhb's opinion
<mhb> pre-exam syndrome
<aantipop> apachelogger: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155256
<ubotu> KDE bug 155256 in general "kopete doesn't let add any IM service" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger> aantipop: wenn ich jetzt noch den ubuntu bug hätte ;-)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ver nice
<apachelogger> +y
<aantipop> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4/+bug/182816
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182816 in kdenetwork-kde4 "No connections to choose from in KDE4-Kopete" [Medium,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> aantipop: assigned it too me, I'll fix this asap
<stdin> with all these fixes, we'll have 4.0.1 before KDE does :p
 * apachelogger would like that
<apachelogger> we should just improve the backporting to ppa
<apachelogger> lots of nice fixes in hardy, but not in gutsy
<jjesse> for hardy is there a kde4-desktop?
<jjesse> like apt-get install kubntu-kde4-deksotp?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: I think its called "kde4"
<nosrednaekim> (at least it is in the PPA)
<stdin> it's in hardy, it was in there since before RC2
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: kde4 is all of kde4
<jjesse> would that be kde4-core?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-kde4-deskop would be a selection of kde4 apps which form kubuntu desktop
<apachelogger> jjesse: kde4-core is just minimal kde4 installation
<stdin> there isn't a kubuntu specific kubuntu metapackage as yes, no
<stdin> s/yes/yet/
 * nosrednaekim hides under his rock again
<jjesse> i udnerstood, so far hardy what would be the best way to get kde4
<apachelogger> apt-get install kde4
<apachelogger> installs a complete kde4
<stdin> right now, the only difference between getting kde4 on hardy and gutsy is that you don't need backports or PPA in hardy
 * apachelogger stops playing with his stress ball
<apachelogger> well well
<apachelogger> stdin: desktop file crap solution:
<apachelogger> we have 3 pockets for desktop files
<apachelogger> #1 KDE 4 Apps to be used in KDE 3
<apachelogger> e.g. /usr/share/applications-kde4
<apachelogger> #2 default XDG path /usr/share/applications (including KDE 3 Apps)
<apachelogger> #3 KDE 4 Apps to be used in KDE 4
<apachelogger> currently /usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde4
<apachelogger> KDE3 scans #1 and #2
<apachelogger> KDE4 scans #2 and #3
<apachelogger> this way KDE 4 doesn't need to use the wrapper scripts
<apachelogger> doesn't have the ugly FooBar KDE 4
<apachelogger> and it probably also fixes the various krunner issues
<apachelogger> on the other hand one still can run $KDE4APP in KDE 3, and it's easy to find in the menu since they have the trailing KDE 4
<stdin> what about name conflicts in #2? if 2 apps have the same Name= field?
<apachelogger> stdin: needs trying
<apachelogger> but I think KDE 4 would use the KDE 4 version then
<apachelogger> which kind of makes sense ... you install the KDE 4 version of Kopete, it will start from the version, if you remove it again it will start the KDE 3 version
<apachelogger> so from my understanding the fallbacks would be:
<apachelogger> for KDE 3: #2 -> #1
<apachelogger> for KDE 4: #3 -> #2
<stdin> yeah, as long as KDE4 searches /usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde4 first, the right app will be started, but how will menus look/behave?
<stdin> ie: will it always start the kde4 app if its installed?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> for KDE 4 it will
<apachelogger> but if you don't intent to use it, it also makes no sense to have it installed IMO
<stdin> but there will probably be 2 identical(?) entries
<apachelogger> that is what needs testing
<apachelogger> but I hope ksycoca is inteligent enough to use it according to a fallback system
<apachelogger> if it isn't, we might have to patch something in
<mhb> hmm
<apachelogger> we might have to patch something eitherway, because however we do it, XDG default has to be scaned, and all the kcm modules that are stored in the kde subdirectory are listed in lost & found
<stdin> oh, and what hasn't been backported to gutsy PPA yet (I've done kde4libs, kdepimlibs and kdebase-workspace)?
<apachelogger> therefore we might want ksycoca4 to ignore these desktop files
<mhb> I'd patch the .desktop files so you can distinguish KDE4 and KDE3 apps
<mhb> and launch either of them from the menu
<apachelogger> stdin: kdebase-kde4
<apachelogger> the others only include icon fixes IIRC
<stdin> right, I knew I forgot one
<apachelogger> mhb: does only make sense for KDE 3 IMO
<mhb> apachelogger: yes, patch the KDE3 .desktop files seems sensible -> it will get out of Kubuntu in the end, and personally, I would try to add as little patches to KDE4 as possible
<apachelogger> technically it makes not very much difference if you start a KDE 3 App in KDE 4, not minding the different theme and the increased stability
<apachelogger> mhb: we currently change the kde4 desktop files
<mhb> hmm. I'd go the other way.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but
<mhb> aber?
<apachelogger> kde4.0 will not be all that awesome at hardy times ;-)
<apachelogger> not even with my hardcore fix backporting
<mhb> nope, that it won't
<apachelogger> so I think we should switch for hardy+1
<mhb> but I doubt patching KDE3 desktop files would make them hard to launch in KDE3...
 * stdin hugs his backport script :)
<mhb> seeing Konqueror - KDE3 web browser or Konqueror - KDE web browser
<Riddell> I've been meaning to look at how suse does all this
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's the plan for when we switch
 * apachelogger proposes mhb to become official spy
<mhb> Riddell: that's a nice approach, but I again warn against overpatching
<Riddell> mhb: what is?
<apachelogger> lol
<mhb> Riddell: look at how suse does it
<apachelogger> suse is having it's own KDE, not really comparable to us :P
<mhb> Riddell: they usually solve things by patching as much as possible :o)
 * apachelogger takes his stress ball for a walk
<alleeHol> mhmm, is pulseaudio hardy, or hardy+1?
<mhb> alleeHol: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cleanup-audio-jumble
<mhb> alleeHol: says "pulseaudio is installed by default now in current Hardy;"
<mhb> alleeHol: "missing things are the changing of non-Gnome apps to use pulse/esd output by default..."
<alleeHol> mhb: then my hardy is not current :)
<apachelogger> mhb: can't do, until xine 1.2 is out
<alleeHol> mhb: okay, I've a look at it.   This, only one app can use alsa is ^%#$
<apachelogger> the pulseaudio in pre 1.2 sux
<apachelogger> big time
<alleeHol> apachelogger: oh :(
<alleeHol> apachelogger: is there already a release date for 1.2?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> not before hardy most probably
<alleeHol> argl
<alleeHol> apachelogger: is the PA part localized in xine sources so one could try backport
<alleeHol> +?
<apachelogger> no chance on backporting
<apachelogger> also I dunno whether it is finished/started at all
<alleeHol> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> alleeHol: you might want to talk to Flameeyes in #amarok
<apachelogger> he's a xine dev
<alleeHol> apachelogger: okay will do.  I'll first check if I remember right that pulse audio has an replacement for libasound2 as this maybe another workaround
<jpatrick> apachelogger: pong :p
<alleeHol> line 4 - 10: http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-plugins/file/14ac70da1259/doc/README-pulse
<alleeHol> mhb, apachelogger: Flameeyes suggests for now: xine -> alsa -> pulse -> alsa -> hw
<alleeHol> so start experiment with pulseaudio ...
<Riddell>  
<nixternal> wow, that is a lot of information to take in all at once :p
<alleeHol> err, oh. I mean 'I start ...'
<alleeHol> hi toma
<yuriy> mornfall: i'm getting "manager/adept_manager: symbol lookup error: manager/adept_manager: undefined symbol: assertFailure" i have no idea what's going on
<yuriy> i've tried a clean checkout
<yuriy> was kde4 setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH before? i just noticed that it was set. unsetting it didn't solve my problem but adding the path ept was compiled to did, but it was working fine without that before
<stdin> take look at the wrapper scripts and startkde script
<yuriy> well i'm mostly wondering if it was changed in the last day or two in an update, since i didn't have this problem before
<yuriy> but yes konsole-kde4 sets it
<stdin> no, we've had to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH since the 1st pre-release
<stdin> /usr/lib/kde4/lib isn't in the normal search path, so it needs to be there
<stdin> hmm, since when are "we" collectively known as "Kubuntoids" ?
<yuriy> stdin: it shouldn't go in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ ? would that screw up other things?
<stdin> that would stop kde4 apps starting in kde3 (and possibly 4), as /usr/lib is before /usr/lib/kde4/lib
<stdin> afaik anyway
<stdin> plus we'll eventually have kde4 in /usr rather than /usr/lib/kde4 sometime
<apachelogger> hardy+1
<toma_> jpatrick: hm, Saturday January 16, 2008 at 23:00 UTC ?
<jpatrick> ops :)
<jpatrick> toma: fixed
<toma> wow, 4 days intervals for the meetings?
<claydoh> is the 16 Wed rather?
<toma> claydoh: ?
<claydoh>  Saturday January 16, 2008,
<claydoh> sat is the 19th
<apachelogger> turn the 6 around and you get a nine :P
<apachelogger> so it's either saturday or wednesday
<apachelogger> or maybe both
<apachelogger> jpatrick is doing good work on the insanity thing there ;-
<apachelogger> )
<claydoh> heh
<jpatrick> it's this Wednesday 26th January 2008
<toma> o noos
<jpatrick> 16th*
<claydoh> i'll have to drag out my crusty thinkpad and fire up puppylinux
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> we have 16 vs 19 vs 26
<apachelogger> jpatrick: dude, you also need more sleep ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo <- needs love
<claydoh> 6pm  est is the Wife's Time on the Computer
<toma> jpatrick: special reason for a meeting 4days after the previous?
<apachelogger> stdin: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo <- needs love
<jpatrick> toma: we alternatve Sat (11:00)/Wed (23:00)
<claydoh> luckily I got that old beast up and running, so i can actually attend a meeting
<apachelogger> apache|mobile: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kickoffbranding.png
<apache|mobile> cool
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: you br0ke it
<Riddell> could someone test this? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/minimal.py
<Nightrose> apache|mobile: neva eva
 * Nightrose just borked her slides 
<Nightrose> :/
<apache|mobile> haha!
<apache|mobile> Nightrose is in breaking mood
<apache|mobile> very good
 * apache|mobile gets his stress ball
<Nightrose> nah _very_ bad
<Nightrose> and it seems like I also have to do the kde 4 talk at the release event in stuttgart - not only the talk on open source community
<Nightrose> this is going to be fun...
<Nightrose> not
<jpatrick> Riddell: QMutex::lock: Deadlock detected in thread -1209960256
<Riddell> jpatrick: yeah, that's what I get
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I can do an interactive talk via web streaming :P
<Riddell> I don't understand why, it wasn't happening a couple of weeks ago
<tlayton> Riddell:  can't read /var/mail/PyQt4.QtCore
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ;-) I think they want someone there to give the talk IRL
<apachelogger> they stop bitching and go with me :P
<toma> Riddell: for each app ?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> stupid wrapper scripts -.-
<Riddell> tlayton: needs python-qt4 and python-qt4-dbus
<apachelogger> apache|mobile: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kickoffbranding.png
<apache|mobile> wtf
<Riddell> toma: no just that one when it's trying to connect to dbus
<apache|mobile> ha!
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: we finally are at the evil roots of our packaging issues
<apache|mobile> gwenview(28129) Gwenview::DocumentView::createPartForUrl: Couldn't find a KPart for  "application/octet-stream"
<apache|mobile> that ain't good!
<Nightrose> apache|mobile: wohooo
<Riddell> jpatrick: that on hardy?
<toma> Riddell: there is unhelpfull link on techbase about it: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development
<toma> see the note
<Riddell> toma: found that, it doesn't actually explain what the problem is
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: or maybe gwenview is just b0rked
<Nightrose> :/
<jpatrick> Riddell: gutsy
<yuriy> is this deadlock thing running something as root?
<yuriy> cause i get that error trying to run adept (though mhb said he didn't get it)
<Riddell> yuriy: no, it's just connecting to the system bus
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: too bad, it's an upstream issue
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well doesn´t make much of a differenze for me does it? ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yeah, takes longer until I fix it :P
<Nightrose> hmm right
<Nightrose> well I can live with it for now
<apachelogger> but I can't
 * apachelogger fixes locally :P
<tikal26> I don;t know if this is the right place to report this, but since I updated the new libplasma it crashes alot
<tikal26> I used kde4 since friday, saturday, sunday and nothing crashed , but since upgrading the new packages it cracsehs alot
<apachelogger> tikal26: what kubuntu version?
<tikal26> gutsy
<apachelogger> hm
<Lure> jpatrick: kubuntu meetings are bi-weekly, so next one should be next week and not this Wed
<apachelogger> there shouldn't have been any changes to these packages
<apachelogger> stdin: did you change something?
<tikal26> I get no raceback. Do I need to install something to get traceback
<apachelogger> technically yes, but the package dependencies are br0ken, so currently you can't
<tikal26> No I only did apttiude safe upgrade and I think it was 9 packges of kdeli5 and libplasma
<apachelogger> strange
<apachelogger> tikal26: do the crashes happen random?
<apachelogger> or if you do something specific
<stdin> apachelogger: no, just got the one you uploaded and backported to the PPA
<Riddell> jpatrick: do you get the same thing in qdbusviewer (from qt4-dev-tools, running as root)?
<apachelogger> stdin: are they built yet?
<tikal26> they seemed to be happening randomed, but they always happened when I try to include a generic icon to the panel
<apachelogger> tikal26: well, stdin uploaded the new package versions to the KDE 4 ppa, so you should get quite some updates soon (which might fix some of the plasma crashes)
<stdin> apachelogger: no, PPAs are being slow
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> tikal26: also when they are available you can install kdebase-workspace-dbg
<apachelogger> which is the package for the debub symbols
<apachelogger> then you should be able to get a backtrace
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes
<tikal26> ok, I also get a crash when I ry click on the genreic icon plasmoid  type tool
<stdin> apachelogger: 14:41 I got the confirmation email..., uploaded at 18:05
<apachelogger> tikal26: also, please check back with me or have a deep look into KDE's bug tracker before you report a bug
<stdin> *19:41
<jpatrick> Lure: aha /me corrects
<apachelogger> tikal26: hehe, the generic icon shouldn't really be used
<apachelogger> KDE just forgot to hide it
<tikal26> so how do I add non kde apps tot he panel that are not on the menu
<tikal26> I don´t see a kmenuedit for kde4 on kubuntu packages either
<stdin> kdebase-workspace-bin: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kmenuedit
<apachelogger> tikal26: should be in kdebase-workspace-bin
<tikal26> ok maybe I need to take a close look at the pacakges install I think I am missing some pacakges
<stdin> if you install kde4-core, that's all you need
<tikal26> I have that
<blueyed> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php says "Install kde4-core", but above I've read "kde4" now.. - shouldn't that be mentioned on kubuntu.org, too?
<stdin> blueyed: where have you read "kde4"?
 * stdin notes it _should_ be "kde4-core" unless you want the *whole* of kde4
<blueyed> stdin: [18:28] <apachelogger> apt-get install kde4
<stdin> don't listen to him, he's bloatware :p
<apachelogger> right :P
<blueyed> stdin: :D But why wouldn't you want the whole?
<stdin> because it's a huge download
<jjesse_> kde4 is a lot more then kde4-core
<apachelogger> stdin: anything bugs for kdegraphics I should have a look at?
<apachelogger> 'anything bugs' Oo
 * apachelogger gets his stress ball again
<apachelogger> pfft
<stdin> I haven't heard any bugs on that, and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics-kde4 seems clear (when I close that last bug)
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: ping
<alleeHol> s/kde4-core/kde4-standard/   s/kde4/kde4-for-fast-downlinks/ ?
<stdin> alleeHol: erm, no :p
<buz> even with a fast link, i dont want my menus polluted with tons of stuff i never ever look at
<stdin> alleeHol: it has the same packages as the normal "kde", "kde-core", "kde-amusements" etc
 * buz curses intel
<apache|mobile_> stdin: do you think I should wait with the upload?
<apache|mobile_> only introduced one patch wich makes remote urls work with gwenview
<tikal26> ok I found the problem form kickoff it looks in /usr/share.applications rather than /usr/lib/kde4/kmenuedit
<stdin> apache|mobile_: nah, upload away
 * apache|mobile_ goes for it
<apache|mobile_> tikal26: huh?
 * stdin points tikal26 at /usr/share/applications/kde4-kmenuedit.desktop
<apache|mobile_> nah
<apache|mobile_> -(~/kde4/graphics/3/kdegraphics-kde4-4.0.0:$)-> kmenuedit-kde4
<apache|mobile_> bash: kmenuedit-kde4: command not found
<apache|mobile_> tikal26: please report a bug, kdebase-workspace doesn't create a kmenuedit wrapper script
<tikal26> stdin- it points there but it cannot find it I get the erro meessage
<stdin> so I see
<apache|mobile_> stdin: I hate it when our scripts disturbe the kde 4 workflow :P
<tikal26> ok I will do that in launchapad Iw as not sure if it was a kubutnu or kde but
<apachelogger> jpatrick: ah, now I remember what I wanted... can you please get backports of projectm and libvisual-projectm?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey, I has a working package :)
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wohooo - hero ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: consider it done
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> it's quite some effort to get the bot always in and out :P
<apachelogger> jpatrick++
<apachelogger> stdin++
<apachelogger> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> Nightrose: für zukünftige probleme bitte einen bug report erstellen und mich subscriben, macht es einfacher für mich arbeit zu verteilen
<Nightrose> aiai sir ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> lol
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: speekenze deutsch!
<jpatrick> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/projectm ?
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: hehe ich werde es versuchen
 * nosrednaekim resorts to babelfish
<jpatrick> Nightrose: und ich auch
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nosrednaekim> this word is......a german curse?
<apachelogger> sorry
<apachelogger> jpatrick: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libprojectm
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: nah I was just saying that I will try
<nosrednaekim> oh :)
<apachelogger> Die Idee war ja den channel mit Deutsch zu fl00den :P
<apachelogger> s/channel/Kanal
<jpatrick> Jucato's Schuld
<apachelogger> Ja
<k0m0d0> hello. sorry for interrupting :) did anyone saw LP Bug #182501 ? May be there's a quick fix ? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182501 in kde4libs "KDE4 applications cannot load their plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182501
<apache|mobile_> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics-kde4/ plz throw it in the ppa, so that Nightrose gets a working gwenview at some point :D
<Nightrose> yay for working gwenview ;-)
 * jpatrick tries to throw qca-plugins-ossl into ppa
<apache|mobile_> k0m0d0: nice catch, just already fixed :P
<jpatrick> ok, we should have working kopete jabber  soon
<apache|mobile_> wooohooo
<apache|mobile_> any pending patches for kdenetwork?
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 23th January 23:00 | KDE 4.0! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
 * apache|mobile_ should fix the desktopfiles so that german users can at least partly use kopete ;-)
<nosrednaekim> hooooray for jabber in kopete
 * nosrednaekim kicks psi
<k0m0d0> apache|mobile: nice, is the package available? I've just updated Hardy but I still have the issue
<jpatrick> not that I know of
<apache|mobile_> k0m0d0: should be already, lemme check
<stdin> I've got this backporting down to 2 steps now 1) backport -ppa -s "Resync with Hardy" 2) dput kde4 ../<blah>.changes :)
<apache|mobile_> k0m0d0: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/4:4.0.0-0ubuntu4
<apache|mobile_> should be available already
<Nightrose> wohooo @ jabber in kopete  /me kicks google talk in gmail ;-)
<apache|mobile_> stdin: very nice :D
<stdin> -ppa makes the ~ppa1 bit at the end and -s tells it to run debuild -S for me :D
<stdin> the rest get's passed to dch
<apache|mobile_> hmmm
<apache|mobile_> I also have a pending fix for kdelibs
<nosrednaekim> busy busy people...
<stdin> http://stdin.pastebin.com/d71cb4fea < for anyone who cares
<apache|mobile_> can someone please go search bugs? :P
<apache|mobile_> I need 1 more for kde4libs and 1 foor kdenetwork-kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<k0m0d0> another thing (because I've managed to get your attention)... but may be allready solved :)
<jpatrick> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3566/ \o/
<k0m0d0> in 7.10 and 8.04 I'm having an issue with KDE4 Kppp: Login ID and Password text boxes are locked
<apache|mobile_> k0m0d0: I rather read 10 duplicated bug reports than none reports any ;-)
<jpatrick> love line 8
<apache|mobile_> rofl
<apache|mobile_> k0m0d0: might be a packaging issue
 * apache|mobile_ checks
<apache|mobile_> k0m0d0: works for me
<apache|mobile_> plz ensure that both account and modem are configured (properly)
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
 * apache|mobile_ notes that working with a fast built KDE 4 is so much more fun
<k0m0d0> apache|mobile: I've managed to create an account, and the modem is configured correctly. If from my KDE 4 session I lounch KDE 3 Kppp as a su it works fine (a simpe #su kppp)
<k0m0d0> simple*
<nosrednaekim> yeah... is debugging still turned on in all the debs?
<apache|mobile> nosrednaekim: nope debug stuff is in -dbg packages
<nosrednaekim> ok
<apache|mobile> k0m0d0: has to be some configuration issue http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot63.jpg
<k0m0d0> apache|mobile: ok. thanks. carry on with your great work :))
<stdin> apache|mobile: -workspace failed on am64 (and lpia) "cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/bin/plasma-kde4': No such file or directory"
<apache|mobile> Oo
<apache|mobile> cool thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I thought there was a bug arround kdelibs5 package, but it's already fixed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently fixing bugs arround kcmsamba...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know nobody minds, but I think it's important to fix them :)
<Tonio_> and on friday, I'll finish the apt:/ protocol thing
<Riddell> kcmsamba could be a bottomless pit of bugs
<Tonio_> yeah but there are people in companies using it, that sent us a couple of bugs.....
 * apache|mobile notes that ark is b0rked
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know the kcmsamba is a hudge "to be removed" thing :)
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: what poblem with ark ? appart from the very old code, it seems to work pretty correctly on hardy ;)
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: the kde4 version?
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: no, I'm only using and working on kde3 atm
<apache|mobile> k
<Tonio_> Riddell: couple of bugs to fix on katapult too
<apache|mobile> well, the kde4 version can't open compressed files
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: pretty annoying indeed :)
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: I really hope that ark on kde4 will be better than the kde3 version
<apache|mobile> stdin: it seems to be processed differently on amd64
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: graphical compression tools are probably the most limited tools on linux distros compared to what exists in the windows or osx world....
<apache|mobile> strange thing
 * Tonio_ dreams of a izarc or winrar like for kde/gnome
<stdin> apache|mobile: I'm thinking it's something to do with binary-arch and binary-idep builds, but /me is guessing
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: pong
<apache|mobile> stdin: technically, we would have to add the for loops to all custom installs
<apache|mobile> xRaich[o]2x: closed a bug of yours :P
<apache|mobile> Oo
<apache|mobile> wtf
<xRaich[o]2x> apache|mobile: nice :)
<apache|mobile> krunner can't even crash properly
 * apache|mobile gets his stress ball
<xRaich[o]2x> apache|mobile: thanks for the effort ;)
 * xRaich[o]2x watches lost again
<apache|mobile> lol
 * apache|mobile is wondering why common-post-build-arch doesn't kick in
<apache|mobile> stdin: that issues is way too weird
<apache|mobile> oh cool
<apache|mobile> stdin: Cannot create target directory /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm: Permission denied
<stdin> apache|mobile: adding a +install/kdebase-workspace-bin:: rule with all the cat/sed magic may help
<apache|mobile> line 14609 of the amd64 log
<apache|mobile> stdin: yeah
<apache|mobile> but
<apache|mobile> kdebase-workspace-data was always first processee
<apache|mobile> that's why the whole crap is located there
<nosrednaekim> ugg! we have lost asiego!
<apache|mobile> nosrednaekim: ?
<nosrednaekim> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/01/release-event-prep.html
<apache|mobile> ohnoes
<apache|mobile> only now that I get really active :P
<mhb> what?
<mhb> you really get me started today :o)
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<stdin> apache|mobile: hmm, looks like you didn't apply the new 07_kdmrc_defaults.diff, it's in debian/patches/07_kdmrc_defaults.diff-suppe but series has the orig
<stdin> (that's not the reason it's not building, another issue ;)
<apache|mobile> hm, are you sure it's not the other way round?
 * apache|mobile can imagine -suppe might be a backup of the old one
<stdin> apache|mobile: -suppe is the one I did, has no mention of "Debian" in it
<mhb> let's remind ourselves who we are making Kubuntu for: a) the users who want a easy to install, easy to work with KDE distro. b) ourselves. Upstream developers are tourists, and no distro can hold them. And why should it? Better keep on Kubuntu rocking for the ex-Windows users.
<apache|mobile> stdin: ok, will fix this
<apache|mobile> but
<mhb> and for ourselves.
<apache|mobile> stdin: as for the ftbs
<apache|mobile> I think there is something wrong with the build chroot
<stdin> apache|mobile: I'm working on it (that's why I noticed)
<apache|mobile> stdin: so you fix it and just send me the debdiff :P
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I know :)
<stdin> apache|mobile: when I figure it out, yeah :P
<apache|mobile> stdin: why do we even repeat the for loops in install/kdebase-workspace-data::?
<apache|mobile> common-post-build-arch should be called eitherway
<apache|mobile> AFAIK
<stdin> apache|mobile: I don't know, cdbs is still a bit of a puzzle to me
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> just playing with kde4
<Tonio_> how to you add a widget to the panel
<Tonio_> I think it's possible no ?
<stdin> click+drag to the panel
<apache|mobile> Riddell: ping
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: drag directly from the add applet box
<Tonio_> hum doesn't work for me....
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> from the add applet ?
<stdin> yeah, not from the desktop
<Riddell> apache|mobile: mm
<Tonio_> stdin: not very easy to guess
<stdin> Tonio_: too intuitive?
<Tonio_> btw, the changes are impressive comparing with rc2 :)
<Tonio_> also, the sounds are HORRIBLE _
<Tonio_> those will have to be removed
<apache|mobile> Riddell: building of -workspace fails on amd64, even though we create the missing file in common-post-build-arch ... however somehow common-post-build-arch doesn't get called, do we do something wrong or might it be a buildd problem? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11338745/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.kdebase-workspace_4:4.0.0-0ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apache|mobile> Riddell: breaks in line 14706
<Riddell> apache|mobile: is this a new thing?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: the breakage?
<Riddell> yes
<apache|mobile> kinda
<apache|mobile> Riddell: probably some regression, but I'm wondering why common-post-build-arch doesn't kick in
<Tonio_> but yeah, it's becoming respectable desktop manager :)=
<Riddell> apache|mobile: that usually happens after install
 * nosrednaekim likes the sounds
<Riddell> apache|mobile: but what's changed?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: I think I changed the package whe create the wrappers in
<yuriy> Tonio_: the sounds are much better than kde3 ones IMO, but sound notifications are annoying in general
<Tonio_> Riddell: remember where's the suse icon I have to remove in the new kmenu
<Riddell> Tonio_: pardon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we discussed about that on saturday during the meeting
 * apache|mobile goes debugging this build issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think Lure talkied about that opensuse icon....
<Tonio_> Lure: you there ? ;)
<Riddell> apache|mobile: before it was binary-install/kdebase-workspace:: why change it
<Riddell> apache|mobile: you can test this locally with debuild -B
<Riddell> Tonio_: apache|mobile has been adding logos to the menu
<alleeHol> he, cool mixture: kaffein, amarok, aplay, paplay, artsplay, kdenotification  together with pulsaaudio server
<nixternal> after beating the hell out of kde4 these past couple of days, I have to say I am impressed with your package foo, as it has been stable, no crashes on my laptop, only annoyance is white screen at login and having to refresh the wallpaper
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho great, forgetting about that then
<nosrednaekim> +100 nixternal
<mhb> rock on KDE4 packagers!
<Tonio_> did someone notice it is possible to move an application directly from the pager applet
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> that's nice ;)
<nosrednaekim> couldn't you always do that?
<selckin> yup
<apache|mobile> wtf
<nixternal> Tonio_: did you get what you were looking for with the kickoff icon?
<Tonio_> hum systemsettings seems to hang when going to the Desktop section
<Tonio_> nixternal: apache|mobile already did it
<apache|mobile> <-- ze king :P
<nixternal> groovy... you took the opensuse patch then I take it?
<apache|mobile> Oo
<apache|mobile> omg
<Tonio_> I hoped they would simplify the "window behavior" menu
<Tonio_> too many options there....
<Tonio_> way to many
<apache|mobile> omg
<apache|mobile> wwooohoooo
<nixternal> openSUSE has some really nice Kickoff patches btw
 * apache|mobile throws away the stress ball
<apache|mobile> ~order party
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> apache|mobile: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * insanity starts shaking his tight ass
<nixternal> wth?
 * Nightrose wonders what apache|mobile just did...
 * nixternal too
<apache|mobile> nixternal: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kickoff.ogg
<nixternal> ya, that worked
<apache|mobile> stdin: dude, change the common-post-build-arch to common-install-arch
<apache|mobile> stdin: then you can remove the for loops in install/kdebase-workspace-data
<apache|mobile> common-install-arch kicks in after cdbs finished with it ... ie when all files are in debian/tmp
<apache|mobile> so we have yet another transition to do :P
<nixternal> OK, why can't I see video from your ogg apache|mobile?
<Tonio_> is it required to restart kde4 when activating desktop effetcts ?
<apache|mobile> nixternal: you have to use xine
<nixternal> I just get a white noise sound
<nixternal> ahh
<jpatrick> apachelogger++
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: nope
<apache|mobile> but
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: there is a black/whitelist
<apache|mobile> so if it's known that your chip will not work, desktop effects will not start
<apache|mobile> nixternal: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kickoffbranding.png
<apache|mobile> there you have a screnie :P
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: well, they worked before.....
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: then you might have br0ken something :P
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: where's the blacklist ?
<apache|mobile> which is really easy ;-)
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: no clue
<apache|mobile> never had a look into this
<apache|mobile> I just know it from the commit messages
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: bah......dunno what
<apache|mobile> stdin: maybe we should open a bzr thingy to keep a todo ;-)
<stdin> apache|mobile: maybe :p
<nixternal> apache|mobile: using xine and it still doesn't work
<apache|mobile> nixternal: well, don't worry, it's a br0ken ogg for some reason
<apache|mobile> stupid recordmydesktop bug I'd say
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> not pebkac? :p
<apache|mobile> nah
<jpatrick> apache|mobile: qca2-plugin-ossl_0.1~20070904-3~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.changes built!
<apache|mobile> read quite some stuff about it
<apache|mobile> luckily recordmydesktop is not in kde4, hence I don't do deep investigation :P
<apache|mobile> woohooo
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: it looks like they completly disabled effects for ati driver :/
<apache|mobile> cool
<apache|mobile> some things are just strange
<apache|mobile> really
<mhb> apache|mobile: is that "user kubuntu4 on osiris" also an OpenSUSE patch?
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: well workaround it and test, if it works they might unblacklist your chip/driver version ;-)
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: how to ?
<apache|mobile> mhb: no, that's a default feature, did you never notice it?
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: probably patching around in the source
<mhb> I don't think I use kickoff
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: argh !
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: which ati driver?
<mhb> and no, I have not noticed it when I ran it, strange.
<tlayton> are there going to be any kde3 to kde4 conversion/import tools?  for instance, import kopete and kmail settings,
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: fglrx
<apache|mobile> lol
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: which version?
<apache|mobile> stdin: you might want to backport network to ppa, now that we have a qca2-plugin-ossl there
 * apache|mobile takes his stress ball for a walk
<wesley> how can you install a font ?
<wesley> in kde4
<jpatrick> and backports version is still pending
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: xorg-driver-fg 1:7.1.0-7-11+2
<mhb> apache|mobile: I just wonder how useful it is to tell the user who he is
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: ubuntu packages....
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: ok... so one that supports AIGLX
<Tonio_> yep
<mhb> the computer should also remind me that I am a human being, I guess... I thought we're past that "you typed A" messages.
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: thats odd because it works perfectly for me
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: maybe I have a problem
<Nightrose> mhb: it might be useful on shared computers
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: did you just try enabling it? or are you saying its not enabled by default
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim:
<Tonio_> % fglrxinfo                                                                                                                                                 [0.20 0.37 - 41% 4%]
<Tonio_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Tonio_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Tonio_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<Tonio_> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7059 Release
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I tried to enable effects
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: does compiz work?
<Tonio_> no warning or so, but not any effect, even the shadows do work
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: no compiz installed
<mhb> Nightrose: well, not sure. At school, every student has a separate account, so it's clear who you are. It's the same on my machine.
<mhb> perhaps seele won't kill me if I dare to ask :o)
<Nightrose> mhb: shared family computer with seperate accounts - if you want to check who is logged in it might come in handy - though it is a cornercase yea
<Nightrose> don´t see the harm done still
<mhb> seele: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kickoffbranding.png please notice the bottom left corner message "user kubuntu4 on osiris". Is that information useful from a usability point of view?
<mhb> what I mean is: is it helping a majority of users, a minority of users or do people simply ignore such information?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: trying to restart X
<mhb> seele: thank you for your time
<mhb> Nightrose: removing useless features is the goal to overcome Wirth's law
<Nightrose> hmm
<RadiantFire> hello mhb
<apache|mobile> right
<apache|mobile> letz make it a white space
<apache|mobile> looks beter anyway
<mhb> Nightrose: like I said somewhere above, "you cannot tell which raindrop caused the flood" meaning a lot of small useless features make a bloated application
<apache|mobile> useless whitespace ftw
<mhb> apache|mobile: heh, we could brand it, or make use of it in another way
<apache|mobile> mhb: come up with a replacement
<mhb> apache|mobile: a) brand the whole bottom panel b) kickoff takes too much space anyway
<nosrednaekim> use the simple menu!
<apache|mobile> mhb: I saied replacement, not possible solutions
<apache|mobile> code that is
<apache|mobile> implementing something useful
<mhb> ah, right. I never do anything useful.
<mhb> shame on me.
<mhb> hi RadiantFire
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: it seems I get effects using xrender and not opengl
<Tonio_> I suspect I have issues with the opengl support then :/
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: yeah..I think we went though this a couple weeks ago.
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: who is "we" ?
<nosrednaekim> you and I...
<nosrednaekim> IIRC
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: yeah but that was different, as fglrxinfos was saying mesa was doing the opengl stuff
<Tonio_> now I have fglrxw working, that's the tricky part
<nosrednaekim> oh... do you have composite enabled in yur Xorg?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: should be by default right ?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: it depends if you have the official fglrx installed before
<nosrednaekim> but if there is no composite section, then yes, it is enabled
<Tonio_> I have no one
<stdin> Tonio_: I has to edit my xorg.conf slightly to get OpenGL to work for me: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/COMPOSITE_HOWTO
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: want to see my xorg.conf ?
<nosrednaekim> ok... I have to run... sorry.
<Tonio_> no pb
<nosrednaekim> I'll be around tomorrow
<Tonio_> well is there a way to test for compositing ?
<Tonio_> that's just what I need in fact ;)
<mhb> RadiantFire: how's life?
<mornfall> yuriy: Can you elaborate? About the linking failure.
<mornfall> (I am semi-around.)
<yuriy> mornfall: it was a runtime failure, it's not finding the shared ept library unless i set the location
<yuriy> i'm now not too sure if it had worked since i changed it back to shared though
<yuriy> so it makes some sense
<mornfall> Ok.
<seele> mhb: i think in a multi-user environment it is a useful place to check to see what user you are logged in as
<seele> mhb: however, i dont know if the primary use scenario of kubuntu is multi-user
<Nightrose> seele: thx - exactly my point :)
<seele> mhb: the information at that location isn't bad; however, i tend to favor putting it at the top of the menu as a banner
<seele> Nightrose: which one?  that it is a useful place or that kubuntu isn't typically multi-user?
<Nightrose> both
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ooooh :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: feel like helping us out? You can't do marketting for an online project without a nice website... so you really must help us out by submitting a mockup :D
<ryanakca> (at least we'll have one submitted)
<seele> Nightrose: well the information doesn't hurt, but an artist could probably find a better way to make it pretty
<mhb> seele: somehow, this feature does not make the cut for me and it's only consuming resources, but thanks.
<yuriy> mornfall: how do i get the lists of depends and such for a package?
<seele> i dont think it adds or takes away from anything and is more of a decoration that some people like
<seele> it's more useful in multi-user environments.. and like i said, i dont know how common that is with kubuntu
<seele> maybe if an artist put it in a better location you would have a different opinion
<seele> i dont think it looks particularly nice there, but then again i dont really like kickoff either
<mhb> seele: yeah, if resources were abundant, it would be a nice decoration. I'm considering the usefulness/resource consumption ratio.
<yuriy> i think at the top, with rounded corners would be nice
<yuriy> resource consumption of an extra label??
<mhb> :o)
<aantipop> are you talking about a kubuntu logo for the menu ?
<mhb> I'm crazy like const use.
<seele> mhb: adding the user and computer name really makes that much of a difference?
<mhb> seele: that is the question... if we added a 1000 sometimes-nice-to-have features like this one, it might slow the system down quite noticably.
<mhb> but you can't really point out which one did it
<mornfall> yuriy: Guess you'd have to implement that in libept right now.
<seele> mhb: i dont know if this is too reasonable of a feature though, there is an established expectation that the information could be there
<mornfall> yuriy: Not to mention that dependencies are somewhat complex.
<seele> mhb: if you were really worried about kickoff, i could come up with a list of things i'd rather see improved than worrying about listing the username :)
<yuriy> mhb: you are talking about a desktop with fade in effects on every other widget, translucency and other effects, detailed icons...
 * seele regrets not spending more time with kbfx...
<mhb> seele: you are right. I guess I better leave it be.
<mhb> seele: but I guess you have the credibility to raise UI complaints about kickoff, don't you? I mean at the KDE level.
<mhb> seele: I'd be happy to see kickoff changed from there so we don't have to patch it too much to make it usable.
<mhb> :o)
<seele> mhb: i have before.. but there's a long weird history about it
<seele> afaik it came out of suse
<seele> and people didnt want to implement my suggestion because gnome came up with something similar soon after i published my ideas
<seele> and there is always the issue of "who is going to build the damn thing?"
<mhb> seele: ah. sorry to hear that.
<stdin> hmm, if this dotancohen re-opens bug 182786 be sure to remark as invalid again
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182786 in meta-kde "KDE4 should not be standard in 8.04 LTS" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182786
<stdin> (he's starting to annoy me somewhat now)
<mhb> I'm certain some interesting Kickoff replacements arrive soon. There's raptor, the Tasty Menu ...
<jpatrick> stdin: he's annoying me too
<yuriy> mornfall: are tags and changelog also not yet imlemented?
<mornfall> yuriy: Right.
<stdin> jpatrick: I would have thought creating a "bug" like that would constitute abuse of the launchpad BTS
<jpatrick> stdin: I'm going to write a comment on everything I know on it
<mornfall> yuriy: There is probably some sort of tag API, but probably not one I would prefer.
<mornfall> yuriy: And it does not deal with Token at all. Need to implement that.
<mornfall> As for dependencies, that is another problem. There is code somewhere to get a saner internal representation than the one used by apt.
<mornfall> But that needs to be scavenged and reworked to fit the new API style.
<mornfall> yuriy: Otherwise, how does the new APT bode speed-wise to the Adept shipped with Kubuntu? I haven't seen that branch for ages...
<mornfall> s/APT/Adept/
<yuriy> mornfall: checking off install takes a couple seconds sometimes
<mornfall> Hm, yes, the checkboxes may pose a problem.
<yuriy> mornfall: the package list is not filled at startup, so I don't know how well it performs with a really large list of packages
<yuriy> also ideally it would show search results as you type, and it doesn't feel like it would be fast enough
<mornfall> yuriy: You can test that by either using some common word, or by modifying the code to fill it with something bigger.
<mornfall> yuriy: As for search as you type, well, old adept was probably much slower.
<mornfall> Well, dunno.
<mornfall> I have been thinking about the download progress widget over the weekend and I am somewhat left without a conclusion.
<yuriy> also, just found a crasher: clicking twice quikly on a package
<mornfall> /home/mornfall/dev/pkg/adept-3/adept/extendablelist.h: 108: assertion `!m_extended.contains( idx )' failed;
<mornfall> Hm.
<mornfall> That is going to be hard to fix.
<claydoh> stdin: that will create a firestorm i think :(
<mornfall> createEditor is called before the editor for the same item is destroyed.  Which sounds like a Qt bug to me.
<stdin> claydoh: it's not a bug and as such it can be nothing but invalid.
<mornfall> Or some weird signal interleaving happens.
<mornfall> As in the click signal "jumps the queue" and takes over the destroyed() signal from the previous editor.
<yuriy> mornfall: searching for "the" take a while to fill the whole list, but the good thing is that now it shows results right away and isn't flickery at it, so certainly an improvement
<claydoh> stdin: I agree 125%
<claydoh> could it be marked as 'wishlist' tho?
<stdin> no, because it has no chance what-so-ever of ever being fixed/implemented
<claydoh> who can 'reject' it?
<mornfall> yuriy: Well, the algorithm for searching is much more complex (it is a real full-text search with stemming and all). Unfortunately, I do not know yet how to get it all working with DDTP.
<stdin> at best it's a "Won't Fix", but it's not a bug in the first place
<yuriy> mornfall: DDTP?
<stdin> claydoh: there's no such thing, only "Invalid"
<mornfall> Debian Description Translation Project.
<claydoh> thats why I didn't see it
<mornfall> yuriy: As for the crasher, we could work around by only creating the widget in createEditor and keep refcount in the m_extended set (now would be a map probably).
<mornfall> yuriy: Hm, disregard the first part of that -- the workaround lies in keeping "refcount" in m_extended (ie. becomes QMap< QPersistentModelIndex, int >.
<mornfall> yuriy: Then, in createEditor check if it is already there, if so, just increase refcount (and create new widget of course).
<mornfall> yuriy: in editorDestroyed, we would decrease refcount and if it is 0, remove it from the map and do all the bookkeeping again.
<mornfall> If you understand what I mean from the confused description, you could try implementing it : - ).
<yuriy> mornfall: hmm, it doesn't always do it, i think it might be only while filling the list
<yuriy> perhaps the model index changes?
<claydoh> ok dumb question: has a kde version been selected as the default in hardy?
<mornfall> yuriy: No. I can reproduce it with non-changing list. It just takes a *lot* of clicking.
<yuriy> ah ok
<stdin> claydoh: depends what they bring out and when
<claydoh> ok at least its a reason for the bug to be invalid
<claydoh> at this point
<yuriy> mornfall: i'll try that after dinner
<mornfall> I'll probably fall asleep by then (I am up for way too long today, got up at 5:45 am and it's 0:32 am next day already).
<mornfall> But I will read mail in the morning so if you manage to fix that, it'd be welcome : - ).
<stdin> claydoh: doesn't matter what version we choose, it's not a bug
<mornfall> If I have some major intent with Adept 3, it is fixing most of the annoying bugs.
<mornfall> And crashers are very annoying.
<yuriy> mornfall: btw, already sent mail with some patches about a half hour ago
<yuriy> mornfall: nite
<mornfall> Found.
<mornfall> I will look through them before going to bed...
<Riddell> mornfall: this thread may be interesting http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.cvs/594558/focus=594761
<mornfall> Riddell: Hm. Are you suggesting we can allocate a PTY ourselves and direct dpkg session to that and then tell console to take that over?
<mornfall> s/console/konsole/
<mornfall> That would be a fairly sensible thing to do, if I knew how one works with that PTY...
<mornfall> Surely I could learn about it. If that is a workable approach, why not.
<Riddell> mornfall: it's what we do with the upgrade tool
<mornfall> Riddell: And it is using konsole?
<Riddell> mornfall: yes, a patched version of it
<mornfall> Ah. Hmh.
<Riddell> it starts dpkg then feeds the file desriptor to setPty on konsole and voila
<mornfall> But it still sounds like a better option than bending KProcess or whatever konsole uses.
<mornfall> Can I have the source?
<Riddell> mornfall: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/konsole/
<Riddell> patches Kubuntu_66 and _86 for kdelibs and kdebase
<mornfall> Riddell: I more meant of the upgrade tool... But the konsole bit may be useful as well.
<Riddell> konsole.py  is a test app
<mornfall> Ah.
<Riddell> mornfall: upgrade tool is part of update notifier https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-notifier/ubuntu
<Riddell> trouble is our patched konsole has a nasty habit of consuming very large amounts of memory
<mornfall> Igh.
<Riddell> (when doing the setPty)
<mornfall> yuriy: It would be probably good to use QTextBrowser for the long description in the details view, since the label is not quite scrollable.
<mornfall> (Also, it is probably neccessary to use pixel scrolling in the package lists views, since the items are too high sometimes...)
<mornfall> Well, what do you people think about this idea for the progress view: use a package list, extend everything, but not with the usual widget, but with a URL and progress meter, which would change to "downloaded" label (or would start out as "cached" label).
<mornfall> With package list, I basically mean the same thing you see in Preview.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-15
<mornfall> (I could even imagine ticking off the installation/removal stages in such a list, but that is possibly a little wild and possibly a little too useless.)
<mornfall> Especially considering how are the actions ordered (usually ~3 passes through the entire list).
 * ryanakca gapes in awe at how much faster Konqueror 4 is compared to Firefox...
<ryanakca> 15 seconds to load http://irssi.org/themes compared to 200+ in firefox
<blizzzek> gn8
 * ryanakca is quite impressed with KDE4 :)
 * mhb is quite impressed with oroborus ... but most of this channel hates me enough for today.
<insanity> Riddell: die!
<Riddell> hmm, this is better than a stressball
<Nightrose> Riddell: hehe want me to make her go away?
<insanity> Riddell: wanker!
<Riddell> Nightrose: oh I think it's more fun if I do
<Nightrose> *g* ok
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vorian> holy kde4 updates!
<vorian> :)
<ryanakca> mhb: oroborus ?
<mhb> ryanakca: it's a window manager. Feature-wise it's very similar to openbox, but it's even more lightweight. It's actually so lightweight it follows the UNIX philosophy - it does one thing and it does it well.
<mhb> ryanakca: but it still is configurable and themable, and it's not one of those "keyboard-only" WMs.
<mhb> ryanakca: something very different from KDE4 :o)
<seele> mhb: i dont hate you!
 * seele hugs mhb 
<mhb> seele: ah, thank you!
<mhb> I don't hate you, too :o)
<seele> haha
 * Jucato smiles :)
 * Jucato waves too
<seele> hallo
<mhb> hi Jucato, I don't hate you either, but I'm not so sure that it's symmetric
<Jucato> seele: all this time I thought you were partially responsible (a.k.a. to blame? :P) for kickoff's "usability studiess"... until I came across one of their docs which has an image of your proposal.. and it looked very different
<Jucato> mhb: if I hated you, I wouldn't be talking to you at all :)
<Jucato> (or I wouldn't be here)
<seele> Jucato: omg i hate you
<seele> Jucato: (jk)
<Jucato> :D
<seele> sigh, what to do about kickoff
<seele> it really makes my head hurt
<Jucato> mhb: just because we don't agree on some things isn't enough reason to hate each other right? :D
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> seele: I personally would have wanted something like a cross between kbfx and tasty menu.... sort of :)
<seele> Jucato: yeah, kbfx had a good idea about things
<seele> kickoff breaks some really basic interaction design rules, that's why it hurts my head
<Jucato> fortunately or unfortunately, they seemed to have dropped those in favor of doing something probably completely different with raptor...
<Nightrose> seele: can you elaborate a little on that?
<Nightrose> kickoff that is
<seele> Nightrose: poor positional feedback when you are in a section
<Nightrose> ah right
<seele> Nightrose: mouse over activation of sections in a sensitive spot
<seele> some of the menus don't have headers, so you cant tell where you are easily
<seele> the icons in the leave menu don't match the logout menu
<seele> program descriptions are hidden until mouseover
<seele> mouseover effect of selecting a menu item mess with scrolling
<mhb> seele: some of the mouseovers have been addressed, haven't they?
<Nightrose> seele: hmm ok thx - makes sense
<seele> mhb: maybe?  i'm running whatever is in the kubuntu release
<Jucato> at least the mouseover over the tabs at the bottom can be turned on/off
 * mhb checks
<seele> Nightrose: et cetera.. i'm trying to write them all down so i can give people a list when they ask me to elaborate when i complain
<seele> Jucato: the problem is it is on by default
<Nightrose> seele: hehe so I am not the first to ask...
<seele> Jucato: think of all the users who don't know how to change defaults
<Jucato> seele: an very annoying :)
<Jucato> and*
<Jucato> I just happen to like right-click on almost anything that's why I ran into it
<ryanakca> mhb: oooh, cool :)
 * Jucato right-clicks on mhb and seele
 * Jucato sees a "blue hair" context menu on seele
<seele> mhb: i know long ago (around kde4core) they were talking about a mouse path algorithm to cut off corners so you dont accidentally select a menu when moving the mouse away
 * ryanakca considers switching to KDE4 for writing his essay...
<seele> mhb: but it either wasnt implemented or isnt effective enough
<ryanakca> but doesn't want it to eat his non existent children... or his essay
<Jucato> seele: I'm looking at the image of you app browser mockup from coolo's talk at the akademy. it kinda looks like tasty menu from a distance. though I can't say much since I can't find a larger version :)
<mhb> seele: hmm, most of the mouseoves has not been addressed
<mhb> seele: but apachelogger's screenshot (of kickoff with some suse patches) has the context info by default (not on mouseover), so it may have been an upstream KDE decision.
<seele> mhb: it looks like it was reversed.  the selected item doesn't have the description
<jjesse> evneing
<Jucato> hi jjesse!
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> slow night tonight?
<Jucato> or morning. but yes :)
<nixternal> amd64 packages for kde4 are still silly
<nixternal> upgrade wants to remove stuff (extragear-plasma and such)
<nixternal> Jucato: where is the video of coolo's talk you were talking about?
<Jucato> not a video. slides
<nixternal> heh, I am glad there is at least a plasmoid for the old KMenu, which is what I use :) I removed that kickoff crap
<nixternal> link me homeskillet
<Jucato> http://conference2006.kde.org/conference/talks/33.php
<nixternal> ahh, that's why I couldn't find it. I was looking at 2007
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> interesting...I like how their usability scores in the slides show kickoff scoring higher than KMenu and Vista
<nixternal> Vista imho, is better and easier to manipulate than kickoff
<nixternal> plus, after seeing the picture of coolo taking the usability test, the results now seem to be biased if you are allowing developers to test out
<nixternal> at Allen Bradley, when we created anything GUI/HMI, the customer took the usability tests, and we would work from there
<seele> hmm.. the suse version has a background color tie-in for the selected tab.  i wonder why the kde4 version doesn't have that
<Jucato> seele: maybe robert wasn't able to port that yet... suse isn't the one that made the kde4 version...
<Jucato> (I seem to recall a heated debate on whether to use bold faced text instead...)
<seele> yeah i know
<seele> bold faced text?
<Jucato> to indicate the active tab
<nixternal> seele: it seems your idea from around 2 years ago was kind of to take on that SLED menu that SuSE has
<Jucato> s/SLED/Slab/
<nixternal> ya slab
<nixternal> derr :p
<Jucato> [07:00] <seele> and people didnt want to implement my suggestion because gnome came up with something similar soon after i published my ideas
<nixternal> I read through some usability reports on the vista start menu and it seemed the only things is really fixed was "it doesn't take up the whole screen when I have a lot of apps"
<nixternal> Task 13: Shut down the system
<Jucato> I need to reread seele's report on the start menu usability :)
<seele> Jucato: all he has to do is change the active color from light gray to white
<nixternal> are you telling me it took someone, or an average of someones, about 100 seconds to shutdown vista?
<nixternal> that right there tells me that you should not smoke a pound of weed prior to taking the tests
<Jucato> seele: yeah.. I don't know how it came up though... but iirc it caused quite an argument between robert and aaron :)
<vorian_> ha!
<seele> Jucato: aaron seigo?
<Jucato> seele: yep...
<Jucato> can't recall the details now
<seele> head -> desk
<Jucato> nixternal: it didn't take me that long, but it did take me a bit to figure out which button at the bottom did which :)
<Jucato> but then again, I was only using it for a few minutes :)
<nixternal> ya, the first time I tried Vista I had to take a second to see which one of the 2 power down looking buttons did what
<nixternal> it only takes me 1 second to shutdown vista..I can do it with my eyes closed
<nixternal> Vista locks up -> POWER BUTTON!
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> 30 people took the tests...ie. 30 developers
<nixternal> seele: how much do we need Shuttleworth to give ya to start up your own usability testing center? :)
<seele> uhm.. well i am always available as a consultant :)
<Jucato> nixternal: um.. dreaming? :)
<nixternal> that is the first time I have seen the kbfx menu..it don't look half bad
<Jucato> it's not... I think vista copied it :P
<seele> yeah.. it's based on some of the same concepts i was playing with for a shortcut menu
<seele> lol
<seele> microsoft has a huge research department, but how much of it is original?
<nixternal> I got stuck doing a Microsoft usability test at the mall a few years back
<nixternal> they gave me a free starbucks, so I obliged
<seele> what did you test?
<nixternal> Internet Explorer 7
<nixternal> or what was to become IE7
<nixternal> and the other one was the Media Center controls, which absolutely confused the hell out of me :)
<seele> hehe
<nixternal> ya, I am sure after I took the test they rewrote it with a playschool theme
<seele> grr.. just broke konq
<jjesse> bummer
<Jucato> more than it already is (broken)?
<seele> Jucato: ouch! hehe
 * Jucato is quite disappointed in konqueror4 as a file manager/wrapper...
<seele> Jucato: not a fan of Dolphin?
<Hirvinen_> Konqueror <3
<Jucato> it has it's strengths. I don't hate it. but I would have probably preferred to use Konqueror... except that in KDE 4.0... that's not really an option...
<Hirvinen_> It's not?
<Hirvinen_> Why?
<Hirvinen_> That doesn't sound too good to me.
<Jucato> put it this way... you'll have to open Dolphin to make File Management configuration changes, even if you're using Konqueror
<Jucato> although I might be missing some hidden menu or something
<Hirvinen_> Bah. Why on earth aren't those in systemsettings / kcontrol.
<Jucato> because they are only specific to the dolphin part
<Jucato> I'm mostly referring to the view settings
<Hirvinen_> No they are not, if they affect Konqueror as well.
<Jucato> Hirvinen_: they affect konqueror only because konqueror uses the dolphin kpart.
<Jucato> oh there's another thing... no more tooltips in Konqueror... because the dolphin part doesn't have any (it uses the information panel)
<Jucato> no status bar info either...
<Hirvinen_> =(
<Jucato> now my favorite part of the day...
<Jucato> lunch!!!
<Hirvinen_> Hm. 0536 here. No lunch for some time.
<Hirvinen_> Are the file association settings then only under Dolphin?
<nixternal> any plans on building the kde4 api docs?
 * nixternal sits back and builds apidox (all night long)
 * nixternal forget he deleted the last build of api docs when removing kde-devel user
<manchicken> Howdy folks
<manchicken> Anybody home?
<nixternal> howdy manchicken
<nixternal> jeesh, api docs still building
<nixternal> anyone else having update issues with amd64 and kde4 on hardy?
<nixternal> I still can't update
<yuriy> i think somebody else mentioned it earlier
<nixternal> ya, probably me
<yuriy> oh yeah, it's you
<nixternal> hahaha
 * nixternal throws a broken kde 4 deb at apachelogger_ 
<nixternal> :)
<yuriy> i wish valgrind and callgrind didn't slow the program down so much
<nixternal> I can live with the slowness..I just love all of the information it gives me...makes fixing your apps so much easier
<yuriy> yeah, but i've heard similar tools (from MS?) on windows aren't as bad performance-wise
<yuriy> ooh konq sidebar is working now
 * apachelogger_ throws his stress ball at nixternal
<apachelogger_> mail me proper information :P
 * apachelogger_ cuttles off to school
<apache|mobile> nixternal: pling
<apache|mobile> stdin: pling
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: pling
<apache|mobile> no one likes me :(
<Hobbsee> apparently not
 * apache|mobile notes that the wrapper scripts are giving him an headache
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<apache|mobile> lahoy sebastian^
<Nightrose> morning folks :)
<Nightrose> apache|mobile: plong *g*
 * apache|mobile starts singing
<Nightrose> apache|mobile: whohooooooo @ nice icons - sweetness
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: you are so beautiful to meeeeee
<apache|mobile> hrrhrr, icons
 * apache|mobile needs sleep
<apache|mobile> and I have to learn this afternoon
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apache|mobile> tomorrow is our last maths test -.-
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> prepared?
<apache|mobile> not at all
<apache|mobile> was patching kde4 since friday :S
<Nightrose> good luck then :)
<apache|mobile> I has the most beautiful workspace revision eva!
<aantipop> i lost 3 menu-entries through the logo/user/machine line
<aantipop> from 12 -> 9. now kickoff is not usuable
<Nightrose> aantipop: you know you can get more "lines" in kickoff?
<aantipop> will try
<aantipop> not yet, will try again after logout
<aantipop> no success, menu shows 8 1/2 applications, cant get it bigger
<aantipop> i was kinda getting used to kickoff, but at the moment i have to scroll too often
<apache|mobile> hm
<apache|mobile> aantipop: please report a bug
<aantipop> will do
<apache|mobile> it appears one patch br0ke the visible entry setting
<aantipop> i was able set it to very high numbers before (even if it didnt get bigger than 12), now it stops at 34
<aantipop> is kickoff or "new k-menu" the official name and whats the package ?
<aantipop> oh it doesnt stop at 34, BS
<aantipop> apache|mobile: is this a plasma-bug, or what package should i file it agains ?
<apache|mobile> aantipop: kdebase-workspace
<aantipop> apachelogger_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/183127
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183127 in kdebase-workspace "new k-menu is not able to display more than 9 entries" [Undecided,New]
<smarter> Will yakuake/kde4 be packaged?
<emonkey> hopefully
 * emonkey can't live without ;)
<smarter> Is someone working on it or can I try to package it?
 * smarter loves yakuake too ;)
<apache|mobile> smarter: is there a release yet?
<Jucato> only in SVN
<smarter> in extragear/utils/yakuake
<smarter> works pretty well
<Jucato> I'm not sure Sho_ intends to make a release of the kde 4 version immediately though... I haven't asked him about it yet
 * apache|mobile votes against svn snapshots
<apache|mobile> ...there is a reason for not doing a release
<Jucato> and even if he were to release what's currently in svn, according to him, it would be a 2.9 beta1... so it would be a beta release
<smarter> well, that's better than nothing ;)
<smarter> is there any plan to provide kde trunk snapshots or kde 4.0.x snapshots packages?
<apache|mobile> no
<apache|mobile> smarter: I backport important bugfixes to .0
<apache|mobile> until .1 is out
<smarter> apache|mobile: okay, thanks
<aantipop> apache|mobile: is kopete-kde4 already patched ?
<apache|mobile> no
<apache|mobile> aantipop: I would be more than happy if you would create the patch for me ;-)
<aantipop> apache|mobile: thats far beyond my knowledge
<aantipop> apache|mobile: i was able to do it on my machine, thats all
<smarter> what's the problem with kopete?
<aantipop> smarter: when using another language, you loose the ability to add networks like ice, aim, everything
<aantipop> *icq
<aantipop> smarter: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155256 http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155256
<ubotu> KDE bug 155256 in general "kopete doesn't let add any IM service" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<aantipop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4/+bug/182816
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182816 in kdenetwork-kde4 "No connections to choose from in KDE4-Kopete" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smarter> so we only need to backport the fix?
<apache|mobile_> yes
<apache|mobile_> smarter: want to create the patch?
<smarter> apache|mobile_: I'm doing it right now ;)
<apache|mobile_> hooray
<smarter> apache|mobile_: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/remove_translated_category_fields.diff
<emonkey> the solution is to delete just all the localization lines?
<emonkey> aren't they used?
<smarter> emonkey: no, they're not used and "Protocols" is already translated in Kopete
<emonkey> okey, I was just wondering
<apache|mobile_> smarter: thanks, testbuilding right now
<smarter> apache|mobile_: I tried "sudo cp kopete/protocols/**/kopete_*.desktop /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services" and it worked, so there should'nt be any problem
<apache|mobile_> smarter: well, I also did a change to the build process ;-)
 * ryanakca reminds everybody of the Kubuntu Website Mockup Contest :)
<apache|mobile_> ryanakca: btw, I'm nothing like a good artist ;-)
<ryanakca> apache|mobile_: lol :)
<ryanakca> nor am I... which is why we're all polling the planet.
<ryanakca> And I haven't received one single submission yet... which is starting to get discouraging, four days into the contest
<apache|mobile_> a good mockup takes time :P
<ryanakca> :P
<apache|mobile_> ryanakca: tell me in 48 hours again, I'll do some promo flood then
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<smarter> Hum... I can't add any accounts in kopete
<smarter> the "Finish" button is always inactive
<apache|mobile_> cool
<apache|mobile_> did work yesterday for me
<smarter> it worked some time ago when I compiled from svn
 * ryanakca fired up Kopete-kde4... it failed me abismaly :)
<ryanakca> The config panel isn't complete... so I can't add any accounts :S
<apache|mobile_> kopete isn't in all that good shape
<ryanakca> ... the config panel isn't even started from what I could see :)
<apache|mobile_> Oo
<apache|mobile_> that is strange
<smarter> the "windows live messenger" protocol can't be configured at all
<smarter> "Cannot load the Windows Live (MSN) Messenger protocol plugin."
<aantipop> hmm works for me, i patched it manually
 * ryanakca has used the same config for ages... so I guess I'm safe :)
<aantipop> ryanakca: only kopete-kde4 is problematic when you use a different language for kde
<apache|mobile_> aantipop: you patched msn?
<aantipop> yup
<apache|mobile_> aantipop: how?
<ryanakca> aantipop: hmmm... other than en-us?
<aantipop> wait ill paste it
 * ryanakca checks to make sure he isn't using en_gb
<ryanakca> aantipop: any way to import Kopete3 / whatever the current gutsy one is accounts into kopete-kde4?
<aantipop> ryanakca: dont think so
<Nightrose> ryanakca: worked for me
<Nightrose> just copied it over tp .kde4
<Nightrose> *to
<ryanakca> Nightrose: okies :)
<Nightrose> well google talk does not work but that is due to an outdated library
<aantipop> apache|mobile_: http://rafb.net/p/iIkJW589.html kopete_msn.desktop
<apache|mobile_> aantipop: what did you exactly do?
<apache|mobile_> remove the translated plugin entries?
<smarter> I copied ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc in my ~/.kde4 and it works
<emonkey> ryanakca, where have you published the mockup contest?
<ryanakca> emonkey: yep, I'll get you a link, it was on planet a few days ago
<aantipop> apache|mobile: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols/msn/kopete_msn.desktop?r1=761365&r2=761364&pathrev=761365&diff_format=l
<aantipop> i think exactly this :)
<ryanakca> http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/44
<emonkey> ryanakca, I can ask our news team about write something about on kubuntu-de.org
<apache|mobile_> aantipop: ok, that is what I'm building right now :P
<ryanakca> emonkey: that would be wonderful :)
<apache|mobile_> ryanakca: the time frame is too short
<ryanakca> two weeks from the set date?
<aantipop> apache|mobile_: im just wondering why smarter cant use msn now
<apache|mobile_> ryanakca: make it one month
<apache|mobile_> at least
<ryanakca> mhb: ^^
 * ryanakca bumps it up to a month then
<smarter> aantipop: after copy&pasting my ~/.kde msn works using the "msn" protocol
<smarter> but the "windows live messenger"(=libpapillon I think) doesn't work
<ryanakca> emonkey: refresh please :)
<ryanakca> apache|mobile_: fixed
<smarter> it corresponds to kopete/protocols/msn(old, works) and kopete/protocols/messenger(new, doesn't work)
<mhb> ryanakca: awesome
 * Hobbsee finds there's no ETA on the seeds restructuring
<emonkey> ryanakca, :) I wrote an email to our teamlist, I'm sure they'll make a news in the next 24h
 * ryanakca tries to get it in UWN too
<ryanakca> emonkey: thanks :D
<aantipop> i think translated categories should removed too, dont know if everywhere
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> how to behave with pakaging bug reports on kde4 ppa packages? file them simply to launchpad is enough?
<mhb> Hobbsee: that doesn't surprise me.
<Hobbsee> mhb: your cynisism is very helpful.  colin says he'll try to look at it this week
<mhb> Hobbsee: it's not a cynic as it sounds ... just a statement. I still hope that in the end, a KDE4 CD will be there.
<Hobbsee> mhb: keep in mind that it also affects all of the cd builds for everything ubuntu hardy, and will be done before feature freeze
<mhb> it doesn't affect The Ubuntu Hardy CDs, does it?
<Hobbsee> yes
<mhb> same as our KDE3 CDs, they all get built
<Hobbsee> if the seeds infrastructure changes, and they get done in a different way, it changes all the cds.
<Hobbsee> didn't you read ubuntu-devel?
<mhb> no
<mhb> well, I'll keep my fingers crossed.
<Nightrose> apache|mobile_: I still have a few missing app icons - want me to make a list?
<apache|mobile_> no
<emonkey> Iim wondering why kompare kde3 has a nice icon in katapult and kompare-kde4 a too little one which of course is more a chaotic area of psychodelic colours than an icon ... ;)
<aantipop> "konqueror" should launch konqueror of kde3, right ? somehow it launches konqueror-kde4 now :/
<smarter> does kfind-kde4 use strigi?
<apache|mobile_> smarter: no
<apache|mobile_> smarter: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4
<smarter> apache|mobile_: great! what is kde4-wrapper-creation?
<smarter> a script to create the /usr/bin/*-kde4 files?
<stdin> apache|mobile_: table-tennis
<apache|mobile_> smarter: the build fix I was talking about
<apache|mobile_> we had quite some problems creating the wrapper structure properly, so I had to create it's own cmd in debian/rules
<apache|mobile_> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4 checkout the new debian/rules
<apache|mobile_> we now have kde4-wrapper-cration which gets called by common-install-indep AND common-install-arch
<apache|mobile_> hence we can remove the duplicated creation
<apache|mobile_> and this solution works every where
<apache|mobile_> every time
<apache|mobile_> every build
<apache|mobile_> every Nightrose
<apache|mobile_> oohhh
<apache|mobile_> Nightrose:
<apache|mobile_> hrrrhrrr :D
<stdin> heh
<Nightrose> ?
<Nightrose> :P
<apache|mobile_> Nightrose: any issues for me?
<Nightrose> hmm besides the few missing icons and the kopete library thingy
<Nightrose> no
<stdin> have you seen https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/183038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183038 in kdebase-kde4 "cannot create files or folders in dolphin-kde4 or konqueror-kde4" [Undecided,Fix released]
<stdin> ?
<Nightrose> apache|mobile_: so the dupicated entries will go away? wohooo
<apache|mobile_> :P
<apache|mobile_> Nightrose: in kickoff?
<Nightrose> jep
<apache|mobile_> no
<apache|mobile_> well
<apache|mobile_> maybe
<emonkey> lol
<apache|mobile_> anyway
<Nightrose> hehe i see
<apache|mobile_> have to go home
<apache|mobile_> and learn
<apache|mobile_> learn like I never learned before
<apache|mobile_> maths--
<apache|mobile_> later
<Nightrose> have fun
<Nightrose> laters
<Nightrose> stdin: can confirm
<Nightrose> stdin: as it is solved - is the fix packported yet?
<Nightrose> *back
<stdin> Nightrose: ah I didn't hit refresh yet :) I'll backport it today
<Nightrose> cool
<Nightrose> thx
<stdin> ah wait, I already have backported it :p
<stdin> I need to make a list or something...
<smarter> stdin: use basket ;)
<stdin> but, that would require setting basket up
<Tonio_> Riddell: just saw kmplayer has been ported to kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's the plan atm for kde3 apps ported to kde4 ? do we want both in the repos ?
<Nightrose> stdin: wohoo true - works now
<Nightrose> perfect
<Tonio_> Riddell: or wait for the transition with hardy +1
<smarter> IMHO we should have both
<smarter> kde{libs,base,edu,games,...} lacks lots of important apps
 * ryanakca seconds smarter
<ryanakca> Sure, it'll probably be a pita having to make sure everything gets build as /usr/bin/foobar-kde4 (I've never done it, I wouldn't know), but if people want to get the "KDE4.0 experience", they'll probably want the whole experience instead of a mix of the old and new
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, we want them both
<Riddell> call it kmplayer-kde4
<aantipop> is it just me, or is it _not_ possible to launch konqueror (kde3) from a kde4 session at the moment ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki there are a couple of packages to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll spend my friday at packaging apps that are ported to kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: since I never packaged kde4 apps yet, are there specific patches I have to know ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: aka changing path etc....
<stdin> aantipop: running "konqueror" from kde4 finds the kde4 version first, if you really want the kde3 version run "/usr/bin/konqueror"
<aantipop> stdin: thanks again
<aantipop> no bluetooth support on konqueror-kde4 :'(
<Nightrose> is "show options" in krunner supposed to do anything yet? because here it seems to do nothing
<smarter> Oo The plasma applet "Pager" is translated to "Bip" in french
<emonkey> lol
<Riddell> Tonio_: see other extragear packages, it needs messy bits in debian/rules (ktorrent-kde4 for example)
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki thanks :)
<ryanakca> smarter: lol :)
<smarter> for the native english speakers here, does pager means something over than: "virtual desktops switcher"?
<smarter> s/over/other
<stdin> "pager" can also be "beeper"
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we also have to go threw the all revu process ? :)
<smarter> I will report the "bug" to the l10n folks this evening
<stdin> does "bip" mean anything in french?
<smarter> stdin: bip means beep ;)
<stdin> you lazy french :p
<smarter> ^^'
<smarter> according to a friend, a "bip" is an old word for some sort of tattoos
<Riddell> Tonio_: it should be reviewed by a motu yes
<txwikinger2> In German a Bib is a baby napkin
<stdin> smarter: there's probably some l10n people in #kde-fr
<Riddell> smarter: I think that comes from pager the document viewer (e.g. less) which shows pages.  but it doesn't make much sense really
<stdin> txwikinger2: in english a bib is the "napkin" that a baby uses. do you use a bib? ;)
<stdin> language is fun :)
<txwikinger2> We probably took it over from English
<stdin> maybe the reverse, a lot of english words come from german
 * Nightrose never heard bib in that context in german - only as a short form of library
<Nightrose> ;-)
<txwikinger2> No idea... maybe I just have fever dreams :D
<Nightrose> hehe
<txwikinger2> I think I should stay home tomorrow
<txwikinger2> Ah.. ok.. I think I sortrd my language brains again... it is English not German
<stdin> apachelogger_: ping
<apachelogger_> stdin: pong
<stdin> apachelogger_: you haven't fixed bug 182965, the wrapper still isn't installed. it was always created just not installed ;) however http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/post-rel/kdebase-workspace_4.0.0-0ubuntu5.debdiff does fix it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182965 in kdebase-workspace "kdebase-workspace doesn´t create a kmenu edit (kde4)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182965
<apachelogger_> stdin: I don't install kmenuedit-kde4
<apachelogger_> I install kmenuedit
<apachelogger_> and kmenuedit.desktop
<apachelogger_> there is no reason why someone would use kmenuedit kde4 in a kde 3 session
<stdin> apachelogger_: well, give me a sec to remove that bit, because that fixes kdm-kde4 too
<apachelogger_> sure
<stdin> apachelogger_: ok hit refresh :)
<apachelogger_> looks better now :D
<apachelogger_> apache|mobile: http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/post-rel/kdebase-workspace_4.0.0-0ubuntu5.debdiff
<stdin> the edit to debian/patches/09_genkdm_make.diff is a bit of a hack, but it works now ;)
 * apachelogger_ notes that this is ubuntu6 not 5 :P
<apachelogger_> before .1 is out we will have ubuntu32 like suse used to do ;-)
<stdin> I don't see ubuntu5, only 4
<apachelogger_> maybe I didn't upload *shurg*
<stdin> 4 was 3 hours ago
 * apachelogger_ takes a look at the changelog
<apachelogger_> stdin: strange... so why do I have a folder for 5?
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> was just wrong named, my 5 is the testbuild to
<apachelogger_> ubuntu4
 * apachelogger_ renames to 4-1
<apachelogger_> stupid folder names, really, I must have been wicked minded
 * apachelogger_ diggs into bug 183127
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183127 in kdebase-workspace "new k-menu is not able to display more than 9 entries" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183127
<apachelogger_> stdin: -suppe can be removed, I guess
<stdin> apachelogger_: yeah, I just swapped .diff-suppe and .diff around
<apachelogger_> ok
<apachelogger_> gotta try a vis patch
<stdin> I'm catching up on backporting, running through hardy-changes seeing what I haven't done
<apachelogger_> awesome
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: what do you need libprojectm for?
<jpatrick> to add it to the backport request
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: provides really cool visualizations to amarok ... using libvisual-projectm
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: building package `libprojectm1' in `../libprojectm1_1.01-3~7.10prevu1_i386.deb'
<apachelogger_> hrrhrr
<jpatrick> libvisual-projectm build started
<jpatrick> I'll have the requests filed by 6 pm today :)
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: thanks :)
<apachelogger_> hmm
<emonkey> nice :)
<emonkey> tanks too
<apachelogger_> anyone knows how to properly restart plasma?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libprojectm-dev which is a virtual package
<stdin> apachelogger_: kill it and "kdeinit4_wrapper plasma" ?
<apachelogger_> stdin: I saied properly :P
<stdin> well, how does one properly restart kdesktop?
<apachelogger_> qdbus org.kde.plasma /MainApplication quit && kdeinit4_wrapper plasma
<apachelogger_> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kickoff-button-highlight.ogg
<apachelogger_> new button highlight
<apachelogger_> stdin: what do you think?
<stdin> apachelogger_: it looks niiiice :)
<apachelogger_> cool
 * apachelogger_ creates a patch
 * Jucato checks too
<Jucato> apachelogger_: finally! :D
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: libprojectm request done
<Jucato> apachelogger_: I was going to say "bloat" :P
<apachelogger_> lol
<apachelogger_> KDE thingy, so we there is a good chance we have this thing in 4.0.1 by default :P
 * jpatrick off to school
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: hf
<Jucato> apachelogger_: I was going to request this be pushed upstream. but you read my mind :)
<apachelogger_> hehe
<Jucato> seele would be so happy :)
<apachelogger_> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/
<apachelogger_> woah Oo
<apachelogger_> workspace is bug free :D
<apachelogger_> woohoooo
 * apachelogger_ takes his stress ball for a walk
<stdin> "There are currently no open bugs." what a beautiful sentence that is :)
<nosrednaekim> wow...
<mooper> Hi cats
<mooper> Is hardy still going to take 4 1/2 years to load?
<mooper> as compared to gutsy
<nosrednaekim> load?
<mooper> yeah, boot into x
<mooper> oh hullo nosrednaekim :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes
 * Hobbsee installs bootchart
<Hobbsee> ppa builds failed.  please fix.
<Riddell> vorian: thanks for the strigi sync request.  it helps to have 1 sentense saying why a sync is a good idea.  does strigi-applet need merged?
<vorian> i'll check
<vorian> Riddell: looks like itr
<vorian> s/itr/it
<Riddell> vorian: what's the diff? can it be synced?
<vorian> there's a desktop entry patch w/ the new version
<Riddell> vorian: fancy merging it?
<vorian> sure
<vorian> sync or merge?
<bddebian> Heya
<vorian> hey there bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello vorian
<Riddell> vorian: merge if we still need the delta, sync if it can be dropped
<vorian> roger
<vorian> actually Riddell, you have the most recent changes in hardy.
<Riddell> vorian: quite likely, doesn't mean I can remember what it is :)
<vorian> :)
<vorian> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/strigiapplet/strigiapplet_0.5.7-1ubuntu1/changelog
<stdin> apachelogger_: -workspace is broken
<stdin> Applying patch 54_improve_kickoff_button_highlight.diff
<stdin> patching file plasma/applets/kickoff/ui/tabbar.cpp
<stdin> Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.
<Hobbsee> tasty.  testing ftw!
<apachelogger_> bah
<apachelogger_> but why Oo
<apachelogger_> way too weird
<apachelogger_> stdin: uploading a fix
<toma> LongPointyStick: incognito today???
<ScottK> toma: Sleeping.
 * hunger needs to go and order a macbook air.
<stdin> Riddell: do you know why plasma-playground depends on kde4base ?
<toma> stdin: the plasma lib is in kde4base iirc
<smarter> plasma is in kdebase
<stdin> no the kde4base package not kdebase-workspace
<stdin> kde4base isn't even in hardy
<stdin> and it's 3.94.0-0ubuntu1 in gutsy
 * toma hides
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> stdin: needs fixing
<apachelogger> libplamsa it is nowadays
<smarter> latest version of plasma-playground is 0.0svn20070907-0ubuntu3
<smarter> there were no -workspace at this time
<stdin> smarter: Depends: kdebase-workspace, kdelibs5, kdepimlibs5, libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.6-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2.1), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libqimageblitz4, libqt4-core (>= 4.3.1), libqt4-gui (>= 4.3.1), libsm6, libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1), libstreamanalyzer0, libstreams0, libx11-6, libxau6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxdmcp6, libxext6, libxfixes3 (>= 1:4.0.1), libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxrender1, libxtst6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-1), kde4base
<smarter> I think I'll hide too :P
<smarter> but playground plasmoids are really tests applets
<smarter> now most of the plasmoids have moved to extragear
<apachelogger> someone
<apachelogger> update the snapshot
<apachelogger> check whether a dep against libplasma is needed at all
<apachelogger> if so, change kde4base to libplasma
<apachelogger> then send me the srcs
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> ...
<jpatrick> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> hallo jpatrick
 * apachelogger has awful problems with his desktop
<jpatrick> yep, me too
<apachelogger> polly not as bad :P
<apachelogger> gotta whipe my .kde*
<apachelogger> stdin, Riddell: why is amarok 148 in the ppa?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: test backport I think
<apachelogger> hm, k
 * nixternal tries again at qt jambi update
<ryanakca> does the kde4.0 ppa repo also exist for hardy, or is that already in universe?
<nixternal> it is already in universe
<ryanakca> kk, thanks :)
<stdin> the PPA is just backported packages from hardy anyway
 * ryanakca is dist-upgrading :)
<ryanakca> stdin: aaah :D
<nixternal> jesus, people are really thick when it comes to understanding this whole "No LTS" thing
<ryanakca> nixternal: eh, there's still trouble with that? I thought it was unofficially announced, whined/argued about already, and then accepted as a fact two weeks ago
<stdin> s/when it comes to understanding this whole "No LTS" thing/
<jpatrick> nixternal: even my comment on the bug report didn't work
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> or stdin's comments on kubuntu-users, or my comments on kubuntu-users
<stdin> jpatrick: don't even bother any more, they just want to complain and moan to get attention because they suck
<nixternal> one guy thinks he knows all
<jpatrick> stdin: agreed
<nixternal> granted, I think the decision to shy away from LTS was definitely the wrong thing to do for numerous reasons
<nixternal> KDE 3.5 will be supported by KDE for at least another year minimum
<nixternal> KDE 3.5 will be supported by Red Hat and Novell for another couple of years easily
<stdin> we'd all have preferred to have had an LTS, but that's not going to happen
<nixternal> Canonical stated at the developer summit that they want to cooperate and work closely with other distributions and upstream
<nixternal> I just wish people would stop thinking it was our fault, and if they want to point a finger, at least point it correctly
<LjL> which "people" are you thinking about? most "people" can hardly distinguish between the developers and the company that's behind
 * alleeHol agrees with nixternal  (nothing  more on this 'no lts' from my side)
<nixternal> then I referring to "most people" :)
<LjL> well, it shouldn't be too surprising
<nixternal> and if you are in the US, don't use the middle finger to point with, or the UK don't use the backwards peace sign :p
<stdin> the kubuntu developers/members got blamed for everything last week. from 8.04 not being LTS, to Dolphin being the default file manager in KDE4...
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> would be nice to have Dolphin as an "option", but then again that is because I am just a bit more advanced that "typical" new users
<nixternal> actually, I have been using Dolphin in KDE 4 because Konqi isn't doing image previews
<stdin> I just use konsole (or yakuake) for my file managing needs :p
<nixternal> me too, but I like the previews for images in Konqi 3.5
<nixternal> which Dolphin can do in 4.0 right now and Konqi can't
<LjL> nixternal: it's pretty normal that the "simple" option is the default one and the "advanced" option has to be set up manually... kind of makes sense really. which is part of the reason why i think KDE 4 by default, *that* is a bad idea ;)
<nixternal> we aren't doing KDE 4 by default
<nixternal> that is another thing I wish people would get out of their heard
<nixternal> you have 2 options:
<nixternal> 1) KDE 3.5 by default
<nixternal> 2) KDE 4.0 by default
<LjL> eh? they can't be both "defaults"
<nixternal> or 3) KDE 3.5 & KDE 4.0 living simultaneously in harmony
<nixternal> sure they can, it is your choice
<nixternal> option 1 is a KDE 3.5 CD, option 2 is a KDE 4.0 CD
<LjL> then neither is default, they're two equal-level options
<nixternal> option 3 is whatever one you grab, you can easily install its younger or older sibling
<nixternal> you can still do either by default, just depends on which CD image you download
<ScottK> nixternal: If one clicks on a link that says "Download Kubuntu", which do they get?
<Lure> nixternal: Riddell mentioned that ShipIT will be kde4, so it would be at least the only choice there
<nixternal> ScottK: right now? 3.5...but we will fix the links where you will have that option
<yuriy> the kde 4 version could be like "Kubuntu NG" ; )
<ScottK> nixternal: Option is fine, but "Download Kubuntu" should, IMO point to KDE3 image.
<Lure> nixternal: so hardy kde 3.5 will have limited availability (download only)
<ScottK> Lure: Yes.
<nixternal> ScottK: why should we tell the person downloading Kubuntu to grab 3.5 when they may want 4.0?
<nixternal> we give them that option
<nixternal> Lure: ya, but I wouldn't look at shipit lasting that much longer anyways...they have really limited on the amount they ship anyways
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm fine with one that says Kubuntu and one that says Kubuntu w/KDE4.0, but anyone who doesn't know they want KDE4, should get KDE3.
<stdin> I think the "Download Kubuntu" should point to a page saying "Kubuntu with KDE 3" and "Kubuntu with KDE 4" ...
<nixternal> exactly
<Lure> nixternal: true that, and LoCo packs for kubuntu were prety limited
<ScottK> stdin: If you are a new Kubuntu user, fresh from Windows, how do you have any idea which you want?
<yuriy> or kubuntu extra stable edition and..
<nixternal> ScottK: if we have what stdin just said, and explain the differences and the dangers, then it is fine
<Lure> ScottK: I would agree with that (default being kde3.5 for download)
<stdin> scottK: you'll have some text explaining it
<ScottK> Bad idea.
<Lure> ScottK: with special note (Kubuntu/KDE4)
<nixternal> ScottK: you give them 2 options.... Option 1) Stable.... Option 2) Not so stable bleeding edge, not recommended for the faint of heart
<yuriy> so default download and default shipit would be different?
<ScottK> Anyone who doesn't know they want KDE4, should get KDE3.
<yuriy> nixternal: not recommended for the faint of heard... because kde4 will blow you away
<ScottK> No shipit at all for Kubuntu Hardy I thought?
<Lure> yuriy: that is confusing indeed
<Lure> :-(
<nixternal> ScottK: go to ubuntu.com and select download, tell me whcih one a new user wants? 7.10, 6.06, Server, Live CD, Alternate, Gobuntu, i386, amd64
<Lure> yuriy: but shipit is canonical, which we know we cannot influence much
<nixternal> yuriy: no, because KDE 4 will eat your children :p
<nixternal> Lure: s/much//
<nixternal> :p
<ScottK> KDE4 is a technology preview of interest to developers and enthusiasts.  It's not a complete, production ready system.
<ScottK> We shouldn't mis-represent it.
<nixternal> but it is still an option, and obviously a popular option as the recent week of downloads has been insane
<nixternal> ScottK: who said we are mis-representing it?
<Lure> ScottK: I am using it every day in production, so you are misleading ;-)
<nixternal> hehe, same here actually
<Lure> but I can fix it myself ;-)
<ScottK> Exactly.
<nixternal> and I just updated my eclipse plugins for KDE 4.0 kdelibs-apidox and Qt 4.3.3
<ScottK> So you all are in the category of people that would know to ask for it.
 * nixternal wonders if there is a KDE eclipse plugin because manually doing everything is a pita
<ScottK> Joe average Windows user who wants to try Linux is probably not the best person to be trying out KDE4 right now.
<nixternal> who are we to say? maybe they want to try Linux just to try KDE 4?
 * apachelogger notes that he patched KDE 4 to a rock stable status :P
<ScottK> In which case they'll know to click on the one that says KDE4.
<nixternal> we live in a day and age where a great majority of the people actually research the pond before jumping into it
<Lure> apachelogger: lol
 * nixternal throws a broken deb at apachelogger 
<apachelogger> meh, nothing br0ken currently :P
 * Nightrose uses kde 4 only now and is very happy after apachelogger´s patch session
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> about damn time :p
<apachelogger> the icon fixes in workspace are actually br0ken due to the kde4-wrapper-cration transition
 * nixternal wishes qtjambi used cmake...I would love to know how far it is into this build
 * ScottK got the new hard drive for the laptop yesterdya, so once I get things re-installed, I expect to give it a try, but not to live in it.
<Lure> apachelogger: you are still missing lots of patches from 4.0.x branch
 * Lure is running self-compiled branch kde4
<Lure> ;-)
<nixternal> I would love to be able to remove KDE 3.5 totally except for the few KDE 3 apps that I use (Kontact and Amarok)
<apachelogger> Lure: none reported the issues so I will not backport :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: after we fixed the desktop file mess it's actually a pretty nice place to live in :D
<Lure> nixternal: I am planning to move my wife from xp to kde4-only + thunderbird/firefox ;-)
<ScottK> Until Kontact is ported, complete, and stable, I'll only be visiting.
<nixternal> my only issue is that damn wallpaper not kicking in and leaving me with a white background on login sometimes
<apachelogger> ScottK: good point, so KDE 4.1 it is :D
 * Lure likes goals that I cannot make ;-)
<nixternal> Kontact won't be until 4.1 probably unless they get akonadi quicker
<ScottK> Which reinforces my point.
<apachelogger> nixternal: even then they probably wouldn't get into 4.0
<Lure> nixternal: report bug and apachelogger will fix it ;-)
<ScottK> KDE4.0 isn't complete and shouldn't really be advertised for general use.
<apachelogger> actually
<Lure> nixternal: <apachelogger> Lure: none reported the issues so I will not backport :P
<apachelogger> the white background issue is pure mistery to me
<nixternal> Kontact Enterprise works fine for me the time being...I am debating on going back to Mutt or trying out Alpine
<Lure> ScottK: agreed
<nixternal> ScottK: +1
<apachelogger> I even runned complete kde from konsole
<apachelogger> plasma doesn't output anything that might have gone wrong
 * ScottK thought I saw something recently about enterprise and 3.5.8 being merged back together.
<apachelogger> nixternal: are you using composite stuff?
 * toma hits nixternal hard
<nixternal> Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.
<nixternal> Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.
<nixternal> Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.
<nixternal> Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.
<nixternal> damnit jim!
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes
<Lure> apachelogger: background issue is fixed in branch
<apachelogger> Lure: hm, will have to take a deep look into the source then
<apachelogger> didn't find anything on first sight
 * nixternal runs rm -rf mailody/
<Lure> apachelogger: it is couple of commits though (wrong calls to config->sync())
<Lure> afair
 * nixternal takes that back, running 'svn remove mailody && svn commit -m 'muhahaha'
<apachelogger> sounds like a reasonable issue
<apachelogger> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> like that would do anything, fdoving and toma have it checked out too :(
<apachelogger> that ain't good for the karma :P
<Lure> nixternal: hope it is on your branch, otherwise toma will hunt you ;-)
<nixternal> Lure: I think I have threatened toma with that for over a year now :)
<nixternal> in Debian, Kubuntu, KDE....
<nixternal> I would be deleting my work too, so I wouldn't do that anyways
<Lure> nixternal: oh, that is why he installed boxbackup ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<toma> nixternal: what ever you do, i will keep loving you ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
 * toma tries another approach
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> reverse psychology, I fell for it again!
 * Lure watches macbook air video
<alleeHol> Lure: cool, isn't it
<nixternal> what is it?
<alleeHol> nixternal: see yourself.  www.apple.com
<nixternal> OMG LOVE
<alleeHol> giggle
<apachelogger> Lure: only small change for the background issue apparently: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=757616
<ryanakca> wow, I finally hit 1mb/s for dowloading in apt :D
 * Nightrose would be afraid to break that new mac book
 * ryanakca seconds Nightrose's comment...
<ryanakca> what's the battery life on that thing? an hour?
<apachelogger> hm
<_KeenEars_> hello room. was someone updating gutsy-backports recently?
<apachelogger> I can't watch the ad
<apachelogger> good thing
<ryanakca> 5hrs... wow
<Nightrose> _KeenEars_: whats the problem?
<_KeenEars_> i mean there`s a problem - i can`t install kde4 because of some missing dependencies in packages file
<_KeenEars_> like kdemultimedia-kde4
<_KeenEars_> although all the files is in the pool
<Lure> apachelogger: I recall there was more to it, will try to find it for you
<apachelogger> Lure: just create bug reports, easier to track for us
<apachelogger> _KeenEars_: what's the exact error message?
<nixternal> Error: Yo' shiznit is dizbroke
<Lure> apachelogger: on the other hand, 4.0.1 is planned for end of January, so not sure if it is worth it to backport much
<nixternal> </snoop dog voice>
<apachelogger> Lure: well, only stuff that bugs someone
<apachelogger> at least that's what I do ;-)
<Lure> apachelogger: and we agree that we do not care for stuff that bugs nixternal, right? ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<_KeenEars_> huh well
 * ScottK thoroughly enjoys stuff that bugs nixternal. ;-)
<_KeenEars_> if you excuse the translated text
 * apachelogger pets nixternal
<apachelogger> Lure: have to think about that
<_KeenEars_> kde4:
<_KeenEars_>  \u0417\u0430\u0432\u0438\u0441\u0438\u0442: kde4-amusements \u043d\u043e \u043f\u0430\u043a\u0435\u0442 \u043d\u0435 \u0431\u0443\u0434\u0435\u0442 \u0443\u0441\u0442\u0430\u043d\u043e\u0432\u043b\u0435\u043d
<_KeenEars_>  \u0417\u0430\u0432\u0438\u0441\u0438\u0442: kdeaccessibility-kde4 \u043d\u043e \u043f\u0430\u043a\u0435\u0442 \u043d\u0435 \u0431\u0443\u0434\u0435\u0442 \u0443\u0441\u0442\u0430\u043d\u043e\u0432\u043b\u0435\u043d
<_KeenEars_>  \u0417\u0430\u0432\u0438\u0441\u0438\u0442: kdeadmin-kde4 \u043d\u043e \u043f\u0430\u043a\u0435\u0442 \u043d\u0435 \u0431\u0443\u0434\u0435\u0442 \u0443\u0441\u0442\u0430\u043d\u043e\u0432\u043b\u0435\u043d
<nixternal> hrmm, guess I need to figure out how to have dbus update wallpaper on login and then create a script :p
<_KeenEars_>  \u0417\u0430\u0432\u0438\u0441\u0438\u0442: kdeartwork-kde4 \u043d\u043e \u043f\u0430\u043a\u0435\u0442 \u043d\u0435 \u0431\u0443\u0434\u0435\u0442 \u0443\u0441\u0442\u0430\u043d\u043e\u0432\u043b\u0435\u043d
<nixternal> omg
<_KeenEars_>  \u0417\u0430\u0432\u0438\u0441\u0438\u0442: kdemultimedia-kde4 (>=4:4.0.0) but it is not installable
<_KeenEars_>  \u0417\u0430\u0432\u0438\u0441\u0438\u0442: kdenetwork-kde4 (>=4:4.0.0) but it is not installable
<stdin> holy cow!
<_KeenEars_>  \u0417\u0430\u0432\u0438\u0441\u0438\u0442: kdeutils-kde4 (>=4:4.0.0) but it is not installable
<nixternal> MY EYES
<_KeenEars_> oh
<apachelogger> -.-
<stdin> ok stop now please
<nixternal> #@#@! I AM BLIND
<apachelogger> lovely
<_KeenEars_> sorry
<jpatrick> !paste > _KeenEars_
<nixternal> you have to take that unicode and convert it apachelogger :p
<nixternal> jpatrick: to late for that :p
<ScottK> !pastebin | _KeenEars_
<ubotu> _KeenEars_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> _KeenEars_: disable gutsy-backports and only use the PPA
<apachelogger> Lure: now we don't care... nixternal doesn't see his desktop anymore :P
<_KeenEars_> stupid utf translation
<_KeenEars_> i`m so sorry...
<Lure> apachelogger: you can just close the bug in next upload's changelog ;-)
<stdin> _KeenEars_: for future reference you can make apt (and most command line apps) use english with "LANG=C <command>"
<_KeenEars_> ok
<apachelogger> Lure: will do, as saied, the icons are br0ken which sux
<apachelogger> stdin: any stuff for workspace?
<Lure> apachelogger: yep, they are not much better in branch too
<_KeenEars_> yiu know, it`s NX who do that %)
<Lure> apachelogger: btw, does kdm-kde4 works now (last time config was not included)
<stdin> apachelogger: nope, workspace is clear for mw
<stdin> *me
<apachelogger> Lure: stdin did quite some work on it
<stdin> Lure: I'm pretty sure I fixed that, needs a testing
<Lure> stdin: you rock
 * Lure was looking into it, but then got stuck with real life issues
<_KeenEars_> so here how it looks like : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52059/
<ScottK> BTW, as one of the people who run ubuntu-backports, I'd greatly appreciate it if you all didn't leave it broken.
<_KeenEars_> i`ve looke into pool to find the packages is all there. The looked at backports/packages and haven`t find any descriptions of the packages that missing
<_KeenEars_> *are missing
<_KeenEars_> stdin: actually i`m doing mirroring for some giveaways. what do you mean: use PPA ?
<stdin> see the topic of #kubuntu
<_KeenEars_> heh. ty =)
<apachelogger> ScottK: what does one have to do to become member of the backports team?
 * nixternal so wants a macbook air
 * apachelogger so wants Nightrose's laptop
<Nightrose> oO
<Lure> which is?
<Nightrose> noone wants my laptop
<Nightrose> Lure: a hoibble old thing ;-)
<Lure> ;-)
<Nightrose> *horrible
<Nightrose> but it has an ubuntu and kubuntu sticker :P
<Nightrose> which makes it _very_ pretty
<Lure> Nightrose: now I know why apachelogger wants it ;-)
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> yea
<apachelogger> well - I am a sticker addicted
<apachelogger> can't do anything about it
<Lure> Nightrose: you should sell it to apachelogger for price of macbook air - it is all about marketing ;-)
<Nightrose> Lure: *lol* nah I can´t do that to apachelogger
<apachelogger> right
 * Nightrose is too good a girl for that *g*
<Lure> apachelogger: because your are sniffing adhesive? ;-)
<apachelogger> we will marry soon anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: Be a MOTU and talk to jdong
<apachelogger> then it's partly mine
<Nightrose> right - so it is his anyway
<Nightrose> why sell it..
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ScottK: now that is too easy :P
<Lure> Nightrose: you should sell it now, then it is yours again ;-)
<apachelogger> pfft
<Nightrose> Lure: rofl - you are one good salesperson are you?
<apachelogger> more like a usurer IMO
<Lure> Nightrose: not really, at least not at work ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> dh_install: amarok2 missing files (*), aborting
<Nightrose> hmm /me thinks about abusing the laptop as IRC terminal...
<apachelogger> too slow for that
<Nightrose> hehe probably
<Nightrose> and the keyboard sometimes doesn´t work
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ver nice feature
<apachelogger> +y
<Nightrose> indeed ;-)
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> muhahahahaahahahahahahahaahaha
<apachelogger> MUAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA
<apachelogger>  Package: amarok2
<apachelogger>  Version: 1.9.79.1-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> :P
<ryanakca> Nightrose: how old is it?
<Nightrose> ryanakca: ~6 years
<Nightrose> I think
<ryanakca> ouch
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> and I got it second hand
<nixternal> time for school....see y'all later :)
<ryanakca> ouch... so is the 6 years including before you got it?
<ryanakca> see ya nixternal :)
<Nightrose> bye nixternal
<Nightrose> ryanakca: jep I have it for around 4 or 3
<Nightrose> think 4 now
<ryanakca> ah...
 * ryanakca twiddles while aptitude dist-upgrade runs
 * ryanakca really should upgrade his server...
<ryanakca> it's still running dapper
<Nightrose> hehe
<ryanakca> 262 day uptime D:
<ryanakca> :D
<Nightrose> nice
<ryanakca> see... but I'm kinda afraid I'll break it... if it ain't broken, don't fix it type thing...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that conversation sounds really weird
<apachelogger> when not reading that it is about a serva
<apachelogger> ...really
<Nightrose> haha
<ryanakca> lol
<apachelogger> 262 day uptime would be quite some record then ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: rofl... - if you only knew what amarok is playing here right now
 * ryanakca nods
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I don't wanna know, mine is br0ken
 * apachelogger is kinda pissed @ amarok1
<Nightrose> :P
<ryanakca> I've been putting off rebooting for the kernel's several security fixes...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is jeff on vacation or something?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: kde4 release event - he left a few hours ago IIRC
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> so he will be drunken for the next 2 weeks
<Nightrose> at least
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> awful
 * apachelogger hopes eean can find something
 * Nightrose too
<apachelogger> the strange thing is... it worked with my selfcompiled KDE 4
<apachelogger> I don't really see why it doesn't with the packages
<Nightrose> though I still wonder why my collection is fine after a rescan and yours is borked
<apachelogger> it's not blocked
<apachelogger> I just see why I should rescan instead of fix it :P
<Nightrose> ah ok
<Nightrose> good.. - then fix it ;-)
<apachelogger> I should be learning maths :P
<Nightrose> or hope for jef to return
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually I should go shower
<apachelogger> or rather, take the stress ball for a walk first
<Nightrose> hehe
 * ryanakca hunts for his stress ball
 * ryanakca grumbles at this being the crunch time in the semester
 * Nightrose does not have one and should get one
<apachelogger> stdin: oh, btw, I was right, desktop files in kde4 pocket will override those in the XDG pocket
<apachelogger> just installed amarok2 which now overrides amarok1
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can have one of mine, I got my self plenty of them ;-)
<apachelogger> always have one in reach
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger takes one for a walk
<Nightrose> hehe bring one to fosdem
 * ryanakca wonders at the idea of running only Debian Unstable, and contributing all his stuff to Debian for Ubuntu, instead of running Ubuntu, contributing to Debian, and then waiting for a few months for it to show up, etc.
<ScottK> Depends on how unstable you like it.
<ScottK> Running unstable is a lot like running the Ubuntu development release all the time.
<ScottK> Only you never know when it'll be like the early part of the cycle or that late part of the cycle.
<ScottK> Every day is a new day.
<claydoh> kinda off topic, but I have "extra" copies of half life 2 and hl2, episode1 available to give away in my steam account
<claydoh> anyone interested in them?
<stdin> good god I hate the kubuntu-users@
<stdin> that is all.
<claydoh> oh yeah
<claydoh> but if enough of us ignore him, he does shut up
<claydoh> eventually
 * claydoh goes back to ketting killed in the game
<stdin> 2 trolls will work off each other
<stdin> but the people on the list seem to thing they know everything, even when they are proven wrong. but I'm just going to shut up now before I get more annoyed
<ryanakca> ScottK: hmm... see... I look for something towards the middle of our cycle everyday... it's unstable, it has problems that I can report / have fun with, but it's somewhat stable
 * ryanakca twiddles while aptitude dist-upgrade keeps running
<Lure> kde4 laptop users: do you get Suspend/Hibernate option in kickoff's Leave menu?
<Nightrose> Lure: if you need it I can start my laptop - takes a while though so if someone else can check it easier...
<Lure> Nightrose: no need, sure there are probably others around
<Nightrose> k
<Lure> otherwise it can also wait, as I will get to sleep soon ;-)
<hads> Lure: I don't.
 * Nightrose should too but I need to get this talk done
<Nightrose> at least the concept is done now
<xRaich[o]2x> Lure: i don't have that option either
<Lure> hads, xRaich[o]2x: no pb, will ask tommorow
 * Lure -> bed
<Lure> night all
<xRaich[o]2x> n8
<Nightrose> night :)
<hads> nn
<ScottK> ryanakca: Maybe Sid then.
<Riddell> stdin: plasma playground is ancient, it can be deleted
<_KeenEars_> so, when finally can we await kde4 in -backports?
<_KeenEars_> roughly
<stdin> Riddell: it's in gutsy/universe, I saw some try installing it in -kde4
<uga> guys,... there's a rather newb person who just installed kde4 packs (betas I guess) provided by kubuntu. I'm worried, because his $(KDEHOME) isn't stablished properly to something like .kde4
<stdin> _KeenEars_: it's in there now, but it's not as up-to-date as the backporting process is slow. stick to the PPA for now if you want all the new fixes, or else remove the PPA repository and only use -backports
<uga> which means, by default it'll go to .kde
<Riddell> stdin: it got replaced by extragear-plasma
<uga> and overwrite all kde3 config files
<uga> that may end up messing up the system badly, right?
<fdoving> uga: that happens if he sets $KDEHOME somewhere.
<fdoving> yes. it may not, it will. I've tried.
<uga> fdoving: it's empty for him
<uga> I was asking him to go $KDEHOME/share/config...
<uga> but it tried going /share/config
<uga> the default should go .kde
<fdoving> oh, funny.
<uga> well, it'll be funny if it doesnt' break anything ;)
<fdoving> no wait, that is correct.
<fdoving> $KDEHOME should be empty.
<uga> then it'll write al config files in .kde
<fdoving> that way .kde4/ will be used. iirc.
<_KeenEars_> stdin: i can`t install it from backports anyway, i`ll try to mirror PPA for the time
<uga> fdoving: are you sure? it defaults to .kde4???
<stdin> uga: kde4libs is patched to default to ~/.kde4
<fdoving> uga: yeah, kdelibs-kde4 is patched to default to .kde4/ if $KDEHOME is not set. so if it was set that would be an error.
<_KeenEars_> at least it isn`t there this week, so i`d update it next time.
<uga> stdin: ahk, so it's a kubuntu specific thing. Thanks
<uga> fdoving: ok, cheers
<fdoving> uga: i belive suse does this in a similar way.
<blizzzek> gn8
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-16
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nods*
<RinTinTigger> Hey...is someone there?
<RinTinTigger> I need some help with a "special problem"
<ryanakca> RinTinTigger: #kubuntu ?
<RinTinTigger> well i am not sure
<RinTinTigger> problem is
<RinTinTigger> I have a laptop with cd-drive malfunction
<RinTinTigger> and had windows preinstalled
<RinTinTigger> and installed Feisty Fawn via Wubi
<ryanakca> ... and... was it caused by Kubuntu / Did it happen when you put in the CD?
<ryanakca> ah... Wubi?
<RinTinTigger> Yeah
<RinTinTigger> Wubi
<RinTinTigger> now BOTH OS crashed
 * ryanakca scratches his head and decides this is above him
<RinTinTigger> and i cant reinstall
<RinTinTigger> so i kinda need a way to install ubuntu/lionux via USB-Stick ^^
<RinTinTigger> How do i F***CKIN ;) install Linux without a Cd-Drive and network access ? :D
<ryanakca> you're better off asking that type of question in #ubuntu ... #kubuntu answers that type of question, but it's not as populated. #ubuntu will deal with more generic issues, hardware under Ubuntu, etc.
<RinTinTigger> ty
<ryanakca> how? with your godly superpowers :P
<nixternal> man, I so need to get this audio crap fixed...I just booted into KDE 4 in class and everyone heard the new login sound :)
<crimsun> /ignore * nixternal ["audio" "sound"]
<ryanakca> oooh, I like the new "to complete this update you need to reboot your system" message that pops up, telling me my upgrade is done
<ryanakca> brb, wish me luck, hardy, here I come :)
<ryanakca> weee :)
<ryanakca> My KDE session didn't get restored for some reason... but I can live with that :)
<yuriy> oh this is fun. kde4 just crashed and now the panel won't come up
 * yuriy says goodbye to his ~/.kde4
<ryanakca> aaaaah! 'kopete' points to /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kopete ... and kopete-kde4 points to /usr/bin/kopete-kde4
<ryanakca> ... and /usr/bin/kopete refuses to start :S
<yuriy> i know this was being discussed yesterday but.. maybe the user on computer/kubuntu label could go on the top of kickoff?
<stdin> nixternal: you about?
<ryanakca> hmm... is kopete dead for anybody else?
<crimsun> 18
<crimsun> err, sorry.
<jjesse_> evening :)
<Jucato> hi jjesse!
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<jjesse> man i love the opening sessions of american idol
<Jucato> :)
<bddebian> It's frickin' frightening
<jjesse> aint it great
<bddebian> No it makes me ashamed of my species :-)
<jjesse> makes me ashasmed as well
<jjesse> i can't believe some of these people
<jjesse> just started watching
<jjesse> jes478SE
<jjesse> man i love to do that
<jjesse> set password kmj0407
<Jucato> O.o
<jjesse> good lord
<jjesse> i should quit typing
<jjesse> changed all of my accounts again :(
<jjesse> i'm stupid
 * yuriy found a use for the thumbnail aside effect
<jjesse> yay yuriy
<jjesse_> hrm interseting dropping my network connectin again under linux ;(
<jjesse_> hrmm
<jjesse_> i think everyone fell alseep
<nixternal> hey, we aren't going to have a #kubuntu and a #kubuntu-kde4 are we? just one channel
<jjesse_> nixternal: you are in charge of both :)
<Hobbsee> the impression tha ti got from teh meeting minutes was that we wer.e
<nixternal> heck no, trying to put a stop to a separate channel if at all possible
<nixternal> that is ridiculous
<Hobbsee> well, fix it then, and stop the arguing.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> if you want to take over, then do so.  no one's stopping you.
 * Hobbsee should just resign from the KC
<nixternal> Hobbsee: don't you dare!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: why?
<nixternal> cuz I said so, that's why :p
<DaSkreech> Yay!!!
<DaSkreech>  I have my ticket
<tlayton> hey. talking about kde4, if i remove a desktop file when in kde3, shouldn't it also be removed when i go back to kde4?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so?
<nixternal>  21:24:51 up 63 days,  4:22,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
 * nixternal thinks it is time for a break
<manchicken> We've got a babychicken.
<manchicken> Born on the 15th at 19:46 -0500
<Jucato> that's great!! congratulations!! :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<DaSkreech> Lumaya Jucato !
<Jucato> :D
<ScottK> manchicken: Congratulations.
<manchicken> Thanks.
<yuriy> congratulations manchicken!!!
<manchicken> Baby pics: http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=17489305&albumId=1429460
<DaSkreech> I have to login to see em?
<Jucato> I have to register? O.o
<DaSkreech> seele: Someone is looking for you
<DaSkreech> seele: _CitizenKane_ in #kde if you see this
<manchicken> Weird.
<manchicken> Try going to http://www.myspace.com/manchicken and clicking on "pics"
<Hobbsee> ew, myspace?
<Tm_T> stop cursing, little kids are awake
<DaSkreech> I must be logged into see that
<Tm_T> hah
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I guess you have some filter on them
 * Tm_T doesn't know what is this "myspace"
<manchicken> I don't think I do.
<manchicken> Sorry, myspace is all I can think of to access on this super-anal network.
 * Hobbsee suggests hosting them on a real site
<manchicken> Everything is locked down on this hospital wifi.
<Tm_T> manchicken: awww, what's the situation there?
<manchicken> They'll be on manchicken.com once we get home.
<manchicken> Probably with video.
<manchicken> But this hospital is locked down.  I'm using an HTTP client to IRC right now.
<manchicken> btw, mibbit.com is sweet.
<manchicken> meebo.com isn't half bad either.
 * Hobbsee si surprised the hospital has wifi
<manchicken> I was, too.
<blizzzek> hi
<nixternal> Belkin KVMs are the suxorz
<apache|mobile> stdin: I think we should close bug 182288 telling the report to move it to bugs.kde.org that report doesn't report a certain issue, but quite some troubles with ATI stuff
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182288 in kdebase-kde4 "blank screen with kwin effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182288
<nixternal> apache|mobile: that is because that person doesn't have either a) the correct driver installed, or b) doesn't have the correct driver installed
<nixternal> I have no problems now with my Radeon and KDE 4
<nixternal> holy smokes, 03:07...time flies when you clean up your computer area
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<apache|mobile> nixternal: I think it also depends on the chip
<iRon> i got the same thing (blank screen) with integrated intel video
<iRon> on my laptop
<apache|mobile> iRon: works for mine
<apache|mobile> iRon: can you paste your xorg.conf?
 * Hobbsee curses blinken
 * Hobbsee tries again
 * Hobbsee plays with more of kdeedu
<iRon> apache|mobile: actualy default one, generated by xserver-xorg: http://pastebin.org/15642
 * apache|mobile isn't too surprised that this doesn't work properly
<iRon> oh.. i found how to reproduce it.. anyone whants to try?
<iRon> i think it will fail on any card
<apache|mobile> cool
<parthan> anyways of tracing why a "knotify crashed error occurred" ?
<iRon> 1. Goto System Settings / Desktop Effects: deselect 'Enable desktop effects' checkbox
<iRon> Apply
<iRon> 2. Then again select 'Enable desktop effects' checkbox and deselect 'Improved window management' and 'Various animations'...
<iRon> Leave only selected 'Shadows'
<iRon> And press Apply..
<iRon> You'll get a black screen with mouse cursor
<iRon> apache|mobile: could you try this?
<apache|mobile> iRon: only for 5 seconds
<iRon> apache|mobile: yep, then it returns to prev state.. but if you press 'ctrl-alt-backspace' before this 5 seconds -- then on next login you'll get a black screen.
<iRon> apache|mobile: or press `enter'
<apache|mobile> cool
<apache|mobile> iRon: upstream bug
<mhb> hello
<mhb> ryanakca: I get the feeling that the message did not get to many interested ears
<stdin> apachelogger_: there's nothing we can do about that bug either way, it should go upstream (maybe kwin can do better detection of hardware capabilities)
<stdin> someone says they're still having bug 182077
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182077 in kdebase-workspace "multiple desktop-icons in kde4" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182077
<iRon> stdin: i think there is some logical error in code.. need to check what settings are activated when 'Improved window management' is checked.
<iRon> stdin: because i could see mouse cursor.. so X doesn't failed
<iRon> stdin: i think it's just need to enable some variables in code even if only 'Shadows' activated
<stdin> still should probably go upstream, they know the code better than anyone
<alleeHol> Hobbsee: you've added to exiv2 quite some conflicts for smooth upgrades.  This effectivly disabled having several libexiv2* in parallel.   Was this a quick fix?  Can't this be solved in a less intrusive way?
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: probably.  it was holding back digikam upgrades.
<smarter> Are we going to package the oxygen cursor theme?
<mhb> please do (humble request)
<mhb> it should be packaged separate from KDE anyway (cursors are non-DE-dependent)
<smarter> shouldn't be too hard to package ;)
<mhb> nope
<smarter> It uses inkscape to generate the png, can it uses ksvgtopng?
<alleeHol> Hobbsee: thx
<mhb> smarter: hmm, I guess Inkscape is a safer choice.
<apachelogger_> smarter: no
<apachelogger_> can't use ksvgtopng
<smarter> ok
<apachelogger_> smarter: btw, you probably will have to write a script to create a snapshot tar.gz
<smarter> apachelogger_: why should I create a tar.gz?
<apachelogger_> smarter: how do you want to package it without?
<smarter> I type make, then cp cursors/* /usr/share/icons and that's it
<apachelogger_> smarter: _package_
<smarter> so I just need to put this in debian/rules
<apachelogger_> smarter: where do you get the source from?
<smarter> apachelogger_: git
<apachelogger_> so
<apachelogger_> you need to create a solution to update the checkout
<apachelogger_> hence create a tar.gz
<apachelogger_> because only native packages can go without orig.tar.gz
<smarter> I thought I'll just remove .git and create the tarball
<smarter> If i make a script, where should I put it?
<apachelogger_> in the debian dir
<smarter> okay
<apachelogger_> you can also create a get-orig-source rule in debian/rules, but script is probably easier to do
<apachelogger_> just needs to git clone, remove the .git and tar it up
 * apachelogger_ updates kdeedu
<smarter> I'll do that
<apachelogger_> smarter: cool :)
<apachelogger_> stdin: btw, kde4 is missing a dep on kdeedu-kde4
<stdin> apachelogger_: kde4 depends on kde4-amusements, which depends on kdeedu-kde4
<_StefanS_> I was just wondering, anyone have the xorg settings for nvidia to enable effects under kde4 ?
<stdin> _StefanS_: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/COMPOSITE_HOWTO
<apachelogger_> stdin: ok
<_StefanS_> stdin: thanks
<apachelogger_> bah
 * apachelogger_ svn co's kiten
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_
 * apachelogger_ commits fixed icon installation to kiten
<_StefanS_> I wish we could do without xorg.conf, and leave it to autodetect everything... seems unlikely at the moment though
<mhb> _StefanS_: all in due time
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes, I sure hope so.. its already been stripped down a bit the past years, but time will tell I guess.
<_StefanS_> going kde4... brb.
<apachelogger_> stdin: btw, I think we should work on a different configuration solution ... .kde4 isn't precisely a good thing, considering kde 4 is default in hardy
<apachelogger_> makes one unbelivable pita
<apachelogger_> for upgrading
<stdin> apachelogger_: the "kde4-*" packages are really just there to replace the kde3 versions "kde-*"
<stdin> we could/should make a kubuntu specific meta-package
<apachelogger_> stdin: nah, I mean for the configuration storage
<mhb> apachelogger_: is KDE4 even ready to import original .kde3 config files?
<apachelogger_> right now it's $HOME/.kde for kde3 and $HOME/.kde4 for kde4
<stdin> ahh, right
<apachelogger_> mhb: I don't know
<apachelogger_> honestly I don't care
<apachelogger_> I'm worried about KDE 4 upgrades
<apachelogger_> because
<apachelogger_> if we go with .kde4 for hardy
<apachelogger_> we will have to patch KDE until KDE 5 gets out
<mhb> like we haven't patched KDE3 at all :o) but I see your point
<apachelogger_> I think we should patch .kde3
<apachelogger_> maybe add some cp -rf .kde .kde3 when the startkde for KDE4 is initated the first time
 * apachelogger_ takes the stress ball for a walk
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Are you going to do the regression testing to ensure that doesn't break anything?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: what could this possible break?
<apachelogger_> mhb: do you think a migration wizard would be too bloated? :P
<mhb> apachelogger_: nay
<apachelogger_> like blah, a kde3 configuration set has been detected, do you want to reuse it for kde3 applications, dump it or let apps try to migrate them
<mhb> apachelogger_: wizard's are Riddell's expertise
<apachelogger_> hrrhr :D
<apachelogger_> +r
<smarter> and the same for kde3: ".kde contains kde4 configuration, do you want to use .kde3?"
<apachelogger_> nah
<apachelogger_> we patch kdelibs to use .kde3 for kde3
<apachelogger_> just what we do now for kde4 the other way round
<apachelogger_> if a user starts kde3 we just cp -rf to .kde3
<Mez> omgwtfbbq.
<Mez> why do gtk need to have a gboolean type?
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img045.jpg
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: you should give the option to make a backup no matter what is choosen
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Are there any KDE3 apps that are hardcoded to look in .kde?  If you answer no, then tell me how you know that?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: no, if they do they aren't KDE apps
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Or buggy ones.
<apachelogger_> that's the most basic freature of configuration stoarge ;-)
<ScottK> Yes and it's not unknown for programs to have bugs due to relying on basic things they shouldn't rely on.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: so you think we should test the zillions of KDE software ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger_: If you're going to move .kde to .kde3, yes.
<apachelogger_> cool thing
<ScottK> KDE3 is your stable foundation for people to do work on, don't take risks with it.
 * apachelogger_ hereby proposes to remove KDE 3 completely
 * ScottK goe and installs opensuse then.
<ScottK> BTW, if it's easy to move .kde to .kde3, why isn't it just as easy to move .kde4 to .kde when the time comes?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: because when the time comes it's move .kde4 to .kde and .kde to .kde3
<apachelogger_> anyway
<apachelogger_> the thing is
<apachelogger_> ScottK: the change to .kde3 would only cause problems if another app uses a 3rd apps config
<apachelogger_> s/users/accesses
<Hobbsee> and there's no guarentee that the configs are compatible
<ScottK> Which are all very good reasons not to be messing with KDE3 configs in Hardy.
<bddebian> Heya
<apachelogger_> ScottK: IMO the scenario of regression is _highly_ impossible
<apachelogger_> as saied, a really problem would be if another app access another app's config
<apachelogger_> and doing that yourself instead of abusing kdelibs is more work
<apachelogger_> so none would have done that
<apachelogger_> if the app writes it's own config statically to .kde
<apachelogger_> it's a problem either way
<apachelogger_> because if you start the KDE 4 port, it will do it, and if you start the KDE 3 port it will do it as well
<apachelogger_> so we can't influence it at all
<apachelogger_> but I agree, regression testing is most important for the whole transition process
<wesley_> there are daily kde4 updates it seems
<apachelogger_> pretty much
<wesley_> theres one from kopete and plasma
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: maybe some checkbox - "Create a compressed backup package"
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: jep something like that
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img046.jpg
<apachelogger_> like this?
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: nicely :) - maybe some indication where it gets saved to?
<Nightrose> I assume home
 * apachelogger_ would go for Desktop
<apachelogger_> most visible after login
<Nightrose> hmm fine as well I think - just indicate somehow where it is
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: in a tooltip
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger_> everything else bloats the gui and mhb will punch me again
<Nightrose> hihi
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger_: Hope you don't leave the third option to 'ony'
<apachelogger_> lol
<apachelogger_> Artemis_Fowl: just a mockup :D
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger_: :-)
<mhb> apachelogger_: I'm fine as long as Riddell approves it
<apachelogger_> well, needs some improvement
<apachelogger_> logo somewhere maybe
<xRaich[o]2x> stacked widgets could be nice. for step by step migration. or is this too much?
<apachelogger_> xRaich[o]2x: the options on the screenshot are really everything we want/need to do
<apachelogger_> we can't influence the actual configuration migration
<xRaich[o]2x> hm k
 * apachelogger_ kicks kiten
<apachelogger_> that app has been made to annoy me
 * apachelogger_ assumes Nightrose is responsible for this
<manchicken> Sun is going to buy MySQL.  What is the world coming to?
<xRaich[o]2x> kiten bakka desuka?
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: right - I only did that for you honey cause I know you like it :P
<apachelogger_> manchicken: they need at least one useable software :P
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: bah
<manchicken> apachelogger_: I suppose.  At least they didn't buy postgresql.  It'd be a shame if they pulled a real dbms out of Free Software.
<apachelogger_> lol
<apachelogger_> -.-
<apachelogger_> deb creation for kdeedu takes almost as long as compiling
<apachelogger__> hm
<apachelogger__> my english sounds kinda cool today
<apachelogger__> paste something so that somewhere else can take a look
<apachelogger__> sounds reasonable, doesn't it :P
 * apachelogger__ needs more sleep
<apachelogger> ScottK: about your comment on libksquirrel - nixternal and I came to agree that including useless manpages doesn't make any sense, and for the bins in that package they are useless
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Debian policy doesn't discriminate.  I'd suggest writing a very simple one.
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> Not quite that simple.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there ain't much to write
<apachelogger> app name
<apachelogger> description
<apachelogger> bin name
<apachelogger> copyright holder
<apachelogger> homepage maybe
<ScottK> Any options you can give it when you run it?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> well, for one I think, but I never tried whether this actually works
<ScottK> Fixing Riddell's FTBFS would be a nice feature for the package too ;-)
<apachelogger> also these bins aren't for any use to anyone
<ScottK> Well test and document that then.
<apachelogger> yeah
 * apachelogger is kinda busy with kde4 though
<ScottK> It's FOSS, you can't control or predict how it will be used.  Better it be documented.
<apachelogger> ScottK: pretty much my point, since it has a source anyone would use that and not introduce a dep on libksquirrel ;-)
<apachelogger> anyway, I'll add the manpages
<ScottK> Great.  Once you fix the FTBFS, ping me and I'll look at it.
<apachelogger> yep
<emonkey> ryanakca, news about the mockup is out since lunchtime (europe)
<emonkey> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichten/kubuntu/design-wettbewerb-f-r-kubuntu-org-l-uft-bis-02-02-08
<mhb> jpatrick: are you making minutes from the last meeting, too?
<jpatrick> mhb: seeing as no one reads them => no
<smarter> I read them :}
<mhb> jpatrick: what's that?
<mhb> jpatrick: I read them *all* the time
<Nightrose> jpatrick: I read them as well
<mhb> even though I've been on most of the meetings :o)
<jpatrick> I got the feeling from kubuntu-users that noone bothered with them
<jpatrick> I will do it ;) and always will
<mhb> I'm not sure a ML with topics like "Alternatives to Kubuntu" is really representative
<mhb> I am sorry that I haven't paid more attention at the last one ...
<mhb> have you/we decided to have a #kubuntu-kde4 channel?
<jpatrick> we have it
<mhb> I know we do now
<mhb> but it was quite a hot topic at the yesterday's IRC meeting
<mhb> many people are against it
<mhb> and I must have missed the part when we talked about it, so I'm asking
<jpatrick> well Hobbsee pulled out her Kubuntu Council shotgun when the IRC council shut it down
<mhb> so we haven't really talked about it as a team, or have we?
<claydoh> jpatrick: I read thje minutes, I can't usually make it to the meetings
 * mhb honestly doesn't know
<jpatrick> we did at the meeting and the vote got though by one
<mhb> ah
<mhb> well, I guess I should continue what I'm doing now
<claydoh> and , at least for those that actually post in k -u- ml, well i dunno
<jpatrick> claydoh: don't worry, I'll keep doing them and I'm the one that posts them ;)
<claydoh> sweet
<mhb> not pay attention to the issue and let the chips fall where they may
<claydoh> and thank you
<mhb> yes, thanks
<claydoh> that was the one good post to the list lately
<jpatrick> but it seems kubuntu-users people can't read them
<jpatrick> otherwise we wouldn't have this useless Kubuntu LTS thread
<smarter> I just finished packaging oxygen cursors theme =)
<jpatrick> smarter: w00t
<nixternal> ooh? how are they looking?
<smarter> nice
<smarter> available here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/smarter/ubuntu/pool/main/o/oxygen-cursors-theme/ (the ppa3.1 when they will be uploaded)
<jpatrick> nixternal: you upload? or should I?
<smarter> I've made two packages: one with the white, yellow and green cursors and another one with the tons of others colors :}
<smarter> oxygen-cursors-theme and oxygen-cursors-theme-extra
<jpatrick> smarter: ~ppa3 still need building?
<smarter> the latest one is ~ppa3.1
<smarter> which is not even uploaded :)
<jpatrick> mhb: oh, wait, you wanted the last meeting minutes?
<smarter> I messed up and made ~ppa3 for gutsy ^^'
<mhb> jpatrick: well, sure.
<mhb> jpatrick: but I can dig up the logs
<mhb> jpatrick: don't bother
<jpatrick> mhb: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/
<jpatrick> mhb: first on the list :)
<jpatrick> not much details, but...
<smarter> ppa3.1 are uploaded in my PPA
<jpatrick> smarter: ok, I'll test the package and shove it into universe
<smarter> the version number is 0git080116, I don't know if it's the correct way for unreleased programs
<smarter> ffmpeg use 0.cvs2007xxxxx
<jpatrick> smarter: 0~git20080116-0ubuntu1 would be better
<smarter> jpatrick: okay, you'll do the change?
<jpatrick> maybe 4.0.0~....
<mhb> jpatrick: thanks
<jpatrick> seeing as that's kde-icons-oxygen's version
<jpatrick> smarter: yes
<jpatrick> mhb: yw
<apachelogger_> hmmmm
<jpatrick> Riddell: could we upload oxygen-cursors-theme?
<apachelogger_> smarter: I vote for 0.1~git.....
<apachelogger_> smarter: teh diff isn't clean
<apachelogger_> ...meaning there is quite some junk left by clean
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: on the off chance that upstream releases a 0.0 version ;)
<smarter> jpatrick: you'll also need to update debian/create-orig-from-git
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: ~git would still be <
<apachelogger_> actually
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: I said that ;)
<apachelogger_> I'd like to have it in revu
<jpatrick> good point
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: but would upstream mind?
 * apachelogger_ needs more time to revu
<apachelogger_> have to head off for a meeting
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: ruphy in #oxygen
<mhb> umm
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: I'm on it
<mhb> I hate to bother you again, but shouldn't it be oxygen-cursor-theme?
<apachelogger_> actually I think ruphy should import it into kde svn before we release something
<jpatrick> smarter: can you upload to revu?
<jpatrick> mhb: I vote for kde-cursors-theme-oxygen
<mhb> there's no package called "*cursors-theme" but there are "dmz-cursor-theme" "chameleon-cursor-theme"
<smarter> mhb: there's human-cursors-theme
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: themes aren't desktop depending
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: he's not there!
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: well, I will talk to him
<mhb> smarter: is there?
<apachelogger_> smarter: go with cursor-theme
<smarter> I can upload to revu, even if I've never done it ;)
<apachelogger_> it's more common
<mhb> hmm, apt-cache search can't find it
<smarter> apachelogger_: ok
<smarter> I'll remove the junk in the diff
<jpatrick> smarter: is your key in revu keythingy?
<smarter> jpatrick: I think so
<apachelogger_> just stick the stuff in revu, I'll have a look at it in ~12 hours and talk to ruphy about releasing
<apachelogger_> if it's ok I'll push it to universe
<jpatrick> smarter: yeah, it is; dput revu .changes
<smarter> so oxygen-cursor-theme-0.1~git080116 ?
<smarter> -0ubuntu1
<jpatrick> yes
<apachelogger_> maintainer should be ubuntu motu
<smarter> ok
<apachelogger_> everything I can complain about on first sight
<apachelogger_> will have a look at it tomorrow
 * apachelogger_ heads off for a meeting
<apachelogger_> smell you later :P
<smarter> So I put myself as "Uploader"?
<jpatrick> not needed
<smarter> uploaded ;)
<jpatrick> let me see...
<ScottK> smarter and apachelogger_: Maintainer should probably be Kubuntu Developers
<jpatrick> smarter: Homepage under Standards-Version could be good too :)
<smarter> jpatrick: yes
<smarter> there's a problem with the version I uploaded to revu
<smarter> the /usr/share/icons/oxy-* directories are empty :/
<smarter> oh I see why
<smarter> i forgot to rename the oxygen-cursors-* files ...
<smarter> so I put Kubuntu Developers as maintener?
<jpatrick> smarter: "is licensed under the GPLv3" and not: (at your option) any later version? :)
<ScottK> And you can put yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer: (I think that's it) if you want.
<smarter> jpatrick: I just copy-pasted the LICENSE file
<ScottK> And use The kubuntu-devel ML for the maintainer mailing address.
<jpatrick> smarter: ok :)
<smarter> for the homepage I put ruphy's blog or the git repository?
<jpatrick> oxygen-icons.org/ ?
<smarter> jpatrick: good idea ;)
<smarter> jpatrick: Now, I just have to debuild -S and upload or should I make a new revision?
<jpatrick> smarter: no
<jpatrick> smarter: new revision is just if it's in ubuntu
<smarter> revu handle packages with same revisions?
<stdin> yes, revu will keep track of uploads itself
<DSW_ZeRo_84745> Hallo
<smarter> stdin: ok, thanks
<jpatrick> hello DSW_ZeRo_84745
<DSW_ZeRo_84745> hi
<nixternal> shouldn't the icons go into /usr/lib/kde4/share/icons?
<smarter> "Checksum doesn't match for /home/smarter/Builds/oxygen/oxygen-cursor-theme_0.1~git080116-0ubuntu1.dsc"
<smarter> hu?
<jpatrick> smarter: try debuild -S -sa-ing it again
<smarter> nixternal: no, 'cause it's not kde4-specific
<smarter> people using kde3 may want to use it
<nixternal> I thought just like the Oxygen Icons you couldn't use them in KDE 3...hey, learning something new every day
<smarter> jpatrick: doesn't work :/
<nixternal> thought they went through a naming rechange as well
<smarter> they work fine on my kde3 box
<nixternal> when are they supposed to be released officially?
<mhb> nixternal: aren't they already?
<smarter> nixternal: apachelogger said that he will talk to ruphy about releasing
<nixternal> they aren't in kdelibs with the rest of the Oxygen theme stuff
<mhb> nixternal: I'm pretty sure you're free to use them wherever you want
<smarter> there's already a tarball on ruphy's blog
<nixternal> no, reason I am asking is because when they do get released, they will become a part of the kdelibs package
<mhb> ah
<jpatrick> smarter: sweet, package works
<smarter> jpatrick: I didn't uploaded the fixed version
<smarter> oh it worked
<jpatrick> smarter: I'm using the ~ppa3 one
<smarter> jpatrick: ok
<smarter> I think I managed to upload a new version to revu
<smarter> nah, it still says checksum doesn't match :/
<jpatrick> evil :/
<smarter> I removed everything but .orig.tar.gz and the directory and it worked :}
<smarter> bbl
<smarter> Since I install kde4 packages, kde3 launch by default kde4 apps
<smarter> for example, if I click on a link in Konversation it will open in konqueror4
<jpatrick> yep, known bug :(
<smarter> At least, it forces me to use more kde4 apps :P
 * jpatrick just uses KDE4
<smarter> I'll use it if it was faster
 * stdin should run "sudo apt-get update" more
<stdin> Fetched 17.1MB in 1min6s (257kB/s)
<ryanakca> mhb: "11:14:44 #kubuntu-devel: < emonkey> ryanakca, news about the mockup is out since lunchtime (europe)"
<emonkey> hm?
<ryanakca> emonkey: ping, was the blurb you sent your people in german? or could you also forward it to ubuntu-weekly news?
<ryanakca> emonkey: this morning he told me "07:38:35 #kubuntu-devel: < mhb> ryanakca: I get the feeling that the message did not get to many interested ears"
<ryanakca> emonkey: so I showed him what you told me :)
<emonkey> ryanakca, yes its in german
<erable> Hi,
<ryanakca> emonkey: ok, I'll write one up myself then
<erable> I have a problem with my package on Hardy: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=qdevelop
<emonkey> ryanakca, maybe you could ask txwikinger, but my english is too bad to do it. and beside, I've got exams atm, so I try to learn as much as possible and not to do other things ...
<ryanakca> hehe, I'm in the same situation, exams next week and the week after :)
<ryanakca> will to
<txwikinger> yes?
<ryanakca> s/to/do/
<erable> qdevelop depends sqlite
<erable> On gutsy, libqt4-dev require libqt4-sql and libqt4-sql require sqlite:
<ryanakca> txwikinger: umm, mind translating the blurb that emonkey wrote for the news?
<txwikinger> if it is not too long... I am not feeling too well atm
<txwikinger> where is it?
<emonkey> ryanakca, I didn't write anything I jsut asked if someone could do it ;)
<ryanakca> emonkey: ?
<emonkey> ryanakca, our news team wrote it
<ryanakca> (I don't read / understand german, so I'd be at loss as to where to find it... link for txwikinger ... )
<emonkey> I only asked them
<emonkey> txwikinger, er meint das mockup news auf unserer Seite
<emonkey> er will es an den UWN senden
<txwikinger> Designer Wettbewerb?
<emonkey> jap
<txwikinger> ah ok
<mhb> ich kann's auch machen
<emonkey> txwikinger, ich kann es sonst morgen versuchen, aber mein english ist naja
<txwikinger> ryanakca: how shall I get it to you, or should I just insert it to the UWN?
<ryanakca> txwikinger: either or, whichever is easiest for you ;)
<txwikinger> I can put it into the UWN
<ryanakca> txwikinger: okies, thanks a lot :)
<txwikinger> However, I suggest that it refers back to the article in kubuntu.org
<txwikinger> for the image etc
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmm... I don't suppose the mockup contest would be considered newsworthy enough for kubuntu.org?
<mhb> ryanakca: you could try the artwork team, but those people are often very bike-shedding
<ryanakca> bike-shedding?
<mhb> meaning they start arguing over some minor detail or the fact that it is not Kubuntu and in the end nothing gets done
<mhb> err, it is not Ubuntu
<ryanakca> ah
<mhb> but it's worth a try I guess
<txwikinger> I heard that the art team has nothing to do with art ;)
<mhb> txwikinger: they submit mockups quite often
<mhb> very few of them gets implemented
 * ryanakca nods ...
<txwikinger> well.. I don't know.. I just heard
<ryanakca> anything artwork related tends to result in a lot of bickering :)
<txwikinger> I guess the best is to create the article in english on kubuntu-de.org and to write a summary for UWN
<ryanakca> txwikinger: sure. You can find the original here http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/44
<txwikinger> this can also be announced on kubuntu.org then
 * ryanakca nods
<txwikinger> ok thanks
<apachelogger_> re
<apachelogger_> <-- slightly drunk :P
<Nightrose> wb :)
<apachelogger_> thx
<emonkey> apachelogger_, sansgrüsst
<apachelogger_> ScottK: nope, that set is aimed to be desktop independant, so it make sense to have ubuntu motu as maintainer... also ruphy is working on a fdo cursor spec
<apachelogger_> emonkey: servas
<ScottK> apachelogger_: OK then MOTU it is.
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> somehow smarter didn't upload the orig.tar.gz :|
<mhb> ryanakca: ping
<ryanakca> pong
<coreymon77> blah
<mhb> ryanakca: you wouldn't mind if I made a mockup too, right?
<ryanakca> haha, nope, the more the merrier :)
<coreymon77> what are we talking about
<ryanakca> coreymon77: Kubuntu Website Mockup Contest, submit your mockups :D
<nixternal> what do I win?
<nixternal> I mean if I were to win :p
<apachelogger_> nixternal: karma
<nixternal> hopefully good karma, I need some to alleviate all of the bad karma :)
<mhb> nixternal: <blackhumour>the winner gets to die</blackhumour>
<nixternal> YES!
<apachelogger_> -.-
<nixternal> I am down then :)
 * apachelogger_ goes on bug hunt
<mhb> nixternal: we're all winners in this one
<mhb> apachelogger_: catch 'em all!
<nixternal> hahaha, sounds like a telethon call
 * apachelogger_ doesn't get it
<mhb> apachelogger_: you never had it
<mhb> .o)
<mhb> or was it "I lost it..."
<mhb> man
 * mhb lost it
<apachelogger_> bug 182077 should be fixed in http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=757612
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182077 in kdebase-workspace "multiple desktop-icons in kde4" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182077
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> too tired
 * apachelogger_ turns off mouse potato mode and turns on couch potato mode
<mhb> ryanakca: no, I rather give up
<mhb> it's no use
<mhb> I never design anything worth noting :o)
<mhb> ryanakca: I always end up reinventing what we already have, with just small modifications
<crimsun> what is kubuntu 8.04 going to use as the underlying audio substrate?
<ryanakca> mhb: ouch
<ryanakca> no more "switch user" in hardy?
<stdin> huh?
<ryanakca> stdin: start, there used to be a switch session, etc
<stdin> yes, I still have it
<stdin> 3rd option up, after "Log Out..." and "Lock Session"
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-17
<ryanakca> stdin: hmm... not here
<ryanakca> 3rd up is "Run Command", after "Log Out..." and "Lock Session"
<stdin> are you using KDM ?
<ryanakca> Yes
<ryanakca> stdin: root      5665  0.0  0.0   3264   512 ?        Ss   Jan15   0:00 /usr/bin/kdm -config /var/run/kdm/kdmrc
<ryanakca> ii  kdm                               4:3.5.8-2ubuntu14                 X display manager for KDE
<stdin> hmm, it's definitely there for me
<stdin> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/1880/kmenu1sl4.jpg
<ryanakca> hmm... another issue.
<ryanakca> fire up konsole-kde4 in hardy... right click a link, "Open Link"... do you get this error message?
<ryanakca> KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
<ryanakca> empty
<stdin> nope, starts konqueror (KDE4) with the link open
<ryanakca> crud...
 * ryanakca wonders if it's just his installation that is kaput
<stdin> I've found that if you close your eyes, put your hands over your ears and hum loudly then most issues go away ;)
<ryanakca> stdin: or wait, right clicking your link opened the window up... but it also gave me an error message... odd
<ryanakca> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kview'.
<ryanakca> well now
<wesley> ryanakca that melding from d-bus did i get also
 * ryanakca tries again and hopes to get the "You have succesfully deleted your root partition. Congratulations!" error
 * ryanakca scratches his head and gets back to his essay
<Blizzzek> gn8
<DaSkreech__> nixternal: Wake up :)
<red_team316> If I have two files that I want to merge, say file1 with lines A, B, C, E and file2 with lines A, B, D, E, F. How to output a merged file with lines A, B, C, D, E, F? I've tried mucking around with diff but I havent figured it out or it may not do it...
<DaSkreech__> have you tried join ?
<red_team316> no. I will try now. thanks
<DaSkreech__> and #kubuntu is the help chan
<red_team316> this is a dev channel and I'm devving so I figured there would be a better solution here
<yuriy> oh woops, was there a meeting today?
<DaSkreech__> red_team316: you are devving for kubuntu? :)
<red_team316> oh, no. I am working on the reconstructor rewrite
<DaSkreech__> it's being rewritten already?
<DaSkreech__> what happened to the first project?
<red_team316> essentially the problem I'm trying to solve right now is to be able to combine configuration files without using kwriteconfig or gconftool
<DaSkreech__> or whatever gobuntu uses
<red_team316> It's in the process of being rewritten atm. Older versions are still okay but the code is pretty ugly and the new version will address that as well as add some extra features.
<Jucato> yuriy: I keep on missing meetings... I might have to step down soon :(
<Jucato> (as if I had a position)
<yuriy> Jucato: busy with life?
<Jucato> sort of.. and also forgetting :(
<red_team316> I know theres several blueprints on launchpad for something ubuntu can use as a prog to customize distros but atm, reconstructor, uck, etc... do not fill the requirements. Plus, the rewrite is going to be aimed at any flavor of linux, not just ubuntu/debian based.
<red_team316> revisor for fedora is similar but guess what, it only works on fedora :/
<Jucato> red_team316: I don't think Ubuntu has something like that yet... unfortunately
<Jucato> (even with the build system (PPA) came in a bit late...)
<red_team316> well, i know bootstrapping is how the make ubuntu.  explain a bit more Jucato.
<Jucato> red_team316: I don't know anything about that. I'm just saying that we have no revisor-like utility yet
<Jucato> PPA is almost like openSUSE's Build Service (I think)
<Jucato> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Jucato> but that's for building packages, not cd images
<red_team316> ah, sounds slick though
<DaSkreech__> Lumaya Jucato  :-)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> moin DaSkreech__
<Jucato> are you in the US of A already?
<DaSkreech__> Jucato: and PPS build ubuntu packages openSUse will build them for any distro
<DaSkreech__> No Soon
<Jucato> !pps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm..
<DaSkreech__> PPA :-p
<Jucato> aaah
<jjesse> i noticed the ppa gets updated more frequently are those packges considered more developmental?
<yuriy> more frequently than what?
 * DaSkreech__ waves
<nixternal> OK, I could care less what any person in the world thinks about Microsoft, but at this time, I can tell you it totally sucks ass
<nixternal> I want to know how having virus protection doesn't do what it is supposed to
<DaSkreech__> nixternal: So you could care either way then?
<nixternal> Windows is the biggest joke there is hands down
<nixternal> if it wasn't for Linux, Knoppix in this case, this guy would have lost everything on his system
<DaSkreech__> Yeah I heard that a lot before
<nixternal> more than 400 trojans
<DaSkreech__> what?
<nixternal> these trojans filled up the C drive, leaving you totally helpless
<nixternal> I booted up knoppix, ran the ntfs crap, mounted the drive, deleted these bogus files (150GB worth), removed everything I knew that was a virus, ran regedit on it, ran f-prot on it, and then some
<nixternal> even after that it still has some issues that I am trying to work through
<nixternal> windows is a pos, any computer that allows this type of crap to happen so easily doesn't need to be on the market
<DaSkreech__> Would have been faster to use a kubuntu CD
<nixternal> no way, knoppix owns in this arena
<DaSkreech__> Nope Kubuntu is faster
<nixternal> you can't beat it for saving microsoft turds
<nixternal> have you tried the new knoppix 5.1.1?
<DaSkreech__>  has a handy install button that wipes out all virus
<vorian> mwaahhahahaaa
<nixternal> ya for us maybe, not for people who can't use it
<red_team316> knoppix has saved my data once. lol DaSkreech__
<DaSkreech__> nixternal: Yeah leaving OHD @ 10:00
<DaSkreech__> Didn't say it couldn't
<DaSkreech__> said Kubuntu gets rid of virus faster :)
<coreymon77> kubuntu saved all of my moms data once
<coreymon77> took 3 days to get it, but it saved it
<DaSkreech__> Yeah I've done some amazing things with testdisk and a live Cd
<coreymon77> i love using free tools to get paid
<coreymon77> (kubuntu)
<coreymon77> and i love engrish
<DaSkreech__> Well that is my job :)
<DaSkreech__> I sell free stuff
<coreymon77> DaSkreech__: i meant using kubuntu to recover data from my moms dying laptop, which contained all of her data and info for her business
<coreymon77> which meant that when i helped, she paid me for it
<coreymon77> and engrish is just plain funny
<DaSkreech__> ha my mom never pays me for anything :)
<red_team316> join may work. It outputs the similarities of the files, which I can use with a little work. Is there a way to have join output the different lines?
<DaSkreech__> > newfile ?
<DaSkreech__> red_team316: Oh crap
<DaSkreech__> try paste
 * yuriy finds it a bit strange that subversion considers opendocument a binary file
<DaSkreech__> It's zipped
<ScottK> yuriy: It is
<yuriy> ScottK: it is strange or it is binary?
<yuriy> i thought it was XML
<DaSkreech__> yuriy: When you unzip it
<ScottK> yuriy: It's binary
<yuriy> DaSkreech__: oh
<DaSkreech__> I guess imbrandon would be out of town :(
<DaSkreech__> seele: Ha ha you get there a few minutes before me
<Jucato> DaSkreech__: are you attending the release party in the mountains?
<DaSkreech__> yes
<DaSkreech__> and I wish imbrandon or nixternal Were home :(
<Jucato> DaSkreech__: I so hate you :(
<DaSkreech__> Be free my friend
<Jucato> not free enough to go there :(
<DaSkreech__> Jucato: Sorry,. You can throw a party where you are :)
<red_team316> ConfigParser is what I need :)
<Jucato> I will... just drink myself to a stupor..
<DaSkreech__> Wake you up when 4.1 comes out?
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> more like 4.5
<nixternal> apachelogger__: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1294
<Jucato> nixternal!!!! :D
<nixternal> wasabi?
<Jucato> btw, we seem to have lost aseigo :(
<nixternal> 8 hours to fix a damn Windows computer
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> lost aseigo?
<Jucato> yeah. to suse :(
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> he is nothing more than a happless user anyways, what good is he :p
<Jucato> lol
<apachelogger__> yummy
<apachelogger__> wasabi
<apachelogger__> mmmmhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger__> nixternal: ~alpha1 IMO
<Jucato> heads up to yakuake lovers. there will be a last KDE 3 release of Yakuake, version 2.8.1... just don't know if Sho_ will get it out before Hardy... but it's pretty much finished
<apachelogger__> nixternal: debian/copyright says it's LGPL,COPYING is shipping a copy of GPL though
<nixternal> damnit, I copied the wrong copyright again
<apachelogger__> :)
<apachelogger__> nixternal: please have a look at kdebase-workspace's debian/rules and use it's kde4-wrapper-creation ... result will be the same but IMO it's better if we target to use the same basic structure all over the place
<apachelogger__> also... I think there is a kblogger icon in oxygen, so please change the .desktop creation to use oxygen instead of hicolor
<apachelogger__> looks good otherwise... will have another look in half an hour
<apachelogger__> gotta go to school :D
<nixternal> we have changed the wrapper script again?
<apachelogger__> nixternal: yeah final
<apachelogger__> there were some issues... for some reason it sometimes didn't build on various archs
<apachelogger__> also for some packages the processing sequence changed, which br0ke the wrappers
<apachelogger__> kde4-wrapper-creation is called after make install finished for both, arch and indep
<apachelogger__> so it's pretty much unbreakable :D
 * apachelogger__ is kinda proud of that baby
<apachelogger__> hum, gotta go... laters
<nixternal> apachelogger__: just so you know, it is using the Oxygen KBlogger icon
<nixternal> Icon=kblogger
<DaSkreech__> nixternal: so we aren't meeting up at all then huh?
<nixternal> Tuesday would be no, what time do you get in on Monday?
<nixternal> oh shite, I have class next Monday night...I hate this staggered semester start
<nixternal> why can't they start all classes in the same week
<DaSkreech__> 8:55
<nixternal> damn man, that totally sucks
<nixternal> I get out of class at 10pm and have to check in at the other campus by 11pm
<nixternal> so I have to take what is normally a 1.5 hour drive, and consolidate it into an hour :)
<DaSkreech__> Screw that skip the first class and hang with me :)
<nixternal> I can't, it is the first night of class
<nixternal> if it was the 2nd night then I could
<nixternal> when are you flying to Cali? tomorrow?
<DaSkreech__> yes
<nixternal> damnit I wish I could go
<nixternal> is Riddell there right now or does he get in tomorrow as well?
<nixternal> anyone want to lend me a few thousand dollars by the way? I have $3300 in unpaid parking tickets since 1989
<nixternal> everything is cool unless I get pulled over :)
<Jucato> nixternal: are you going to Mt.View with DaSkreech__?
<Jucato> oh wait, I should have read :(
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> let's mourn together then :(
<Jucato> but why won't you be able to go? at least you're on the same continent
<DaSkreech__> Jucato: No I'm stopping in Chicago on the way back and nixternal won't meet with me :(
<nixternal> the City of Chicago is evil...they pull your passport too
 * DaSkreech__ sticks tongue out at nixternal
<Jucato> ouch
<nixternal> I liked the old school passports, where they just looked at you funny, asked your business, and then stamped it..now everything is run by these damn computers
<nixternal> I hate computers!
<DaSkreech__> they hate you
<DaSkreech__> so why can't you  ditch class one?
<nixternal> everyone hates me, you get used to it after a while
<DaSkreech__> See I do get to say it :)
<DaSkreech__> I blame nixternal !
<nixternal> even if I did ditch, you get in at 8:55, which puts you out of the terminal by 9:30 at the earliest, I would have to leave at about then to get to the visitor dorms at the other campus
<DaSkreech__> Dagnabit
<Jucato> I thought that was "dangnabit"
<nixternal> nope, it is dagnabit :)
<Jucato> ok
<DaSkreech__> well leave me the keys to your apartment and at least I'll have a bed :)
<nixternal> the only reason I know that, is I read a script for a Disney cartoon many years ago
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> I don't have an apartment, I live in a small dungeon that is attached to my parent's house
<nixternal> actually attached to their garage
<Jucato> I thought dungeons were underground?
<Jucato> :D
<DaSkreech__> It could be attached at the bottom
<nixternal> you couldn't tell the difference, I don't have any windows really
<Jucato> er... you have Vista right?
 * Jucato runs
<nixternal> yup, and I love it
<nixternal> I am thinking about becoming a Vista developer
<nixternal> since all of my code is crappy and buggy, I figured it is a perfect fit
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> ew.
<DaSkreech__> Yeah I know living with parents? right?
<nixternal> I just found out today that my brother-in-law should be getting his Macbook Air very soon...his sister works for Apple and he has the connection...thinking about breaking into his house and stealing it..damn rich people anyways
<DaSkreech__> Rich people who get free stuff
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> that is stupid
<nixternal> OK, time to watch a little tv..I need a computer break.
<DaSkreech__> Night
<DaSkreech__> Wonder who else in chicago I know :)
<apache|mobile> nixternal: debian/docs is redundant debhelper.mk does autolookup
<nixternal> you sure? that must have been fixed in the past
<nixternal> I did a booboo on that upload anyways :p
<sebastian^> good morning folks
 * Riddell pops in from sunnyvale
<Jucato> yay! :)
<nixternal> hiya Riddell!
<nixternal> how is cali?
<Jucato> cali... hindu goddess of destruction? :D
<nixternal> apache|mobile: new upload in route to revu, give it a few minutes
<Jucato> nixternal: I bet it's fun over there :(
<nixternal> that sounds just like northern California
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> !lol | Jucato
<nixternal> You have to love San Fran though, it is a beautiful city
<nixternal> I miss the west coast
<nixternal> my god, 2am already
<Jucato> too early...
<nixternal> Windows just attacked me!
<nixternal> I think I have a fat lip
<nixternal> http://www.i4u.com/article14093.html
<nixternal> Wall-Mart just got owned
 * hads wishes one retailer in his country offered Linux pre-installed
<nixternal> http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9849110-39.html?tag=nefd.pulse
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ we got some love from CNet of all people :)
<Riddell> articles which say "commercial support is absent" are not love
<Riddell> they're wrong
 * Riddell snoozes
<apache|mobile> nixternal: formatting issue in debian/copyright :P
<apache|mobile> somehow you mixed tabs with white spaces
<apache|mobile> nixternal: version of GPL for packaging please
 * apache|mobile testbuilds
<nixternal> version for packaging? when they update the template I will worry about that
<nixternal> stupid emacs indent cleaner
<apache|mobile> nixternal: licenensing in GPL ain't licensing at all unless you refer to a specific version
<apache|mobile> 2+ or something
<nixternal> I just went through a few of the Debian repos, and none of their copyright files have a version
<nixternal> there is a link to the copyright file that has all of that info
<apache|mobile> nixternal: so they are wrong, we can't force upstreams to add proper licensing information and don't apply the rules on our own work
<nixternal> heh, the people who controll the DFLG are wrong?
<nixternal> it has been that way since 1995 that I can remember
<apache|mobile> nixternal: might not have gotten through yet :P
<apache|mobile> anyway, change it
<apache|mobile> + http://lintian.debian.org/reports/Tcopyright-lists-upstream-authors-with-dh_make-boilerplate.html
<apache|mobile> otherwise ok with me
<apache|mobile> ohh
<apache|mobile> nixternal: I still think it should be 1.0~alpha1
<nixternal> but it is alpha2
<nixternal> I downloaded alpha2, it was just blogged about, put on kde-apps, and it is even on the kblogger website as alpha 2
<apache|mobile> lol
<apache|mobile> nixternal: ~alpha2 then ;-)
<apache|mobile> -(~/kblogger:$)-> dpkg --compare-versions 1.0-alpha1 lt 1.0; echo $?
<apache|mobile> 1
<nixternal> alpha1 was what aseigo blogged about a month or so back
<apache|mobile> nixternal: I just misread
<nixternal> that boilerpate page is kind of silly, there is a reason for (s)
<apache|mobile> nope
<apache|mobile> there is a reason for Authors
<apache|mobile> and Author
<apache|mobile> not for Author(s)
<apache|mobile> unless one author is joining and leaving the project on regular base ;-)
<nixternal> I guess I fixed that in my Debian packages, even though I don't remember doing it
<nixternal> ooh, all of my packages have it right in Debian...isn't that nifty
<apache|mobile> :)
<nixternal> OK, just fixed the copyright file s/\(s\)/s
<apache|mobile> nixternal: advocated, go for it tiger :P
<nixternal> go ahead and archive that on revu
<nixternal> uploaded to new
<apache|mobile> nixternal: archived
<nixternal> thank you sir
<apache|mobile> Riddell, Hobbsee: can you please kick kblogger-kde4 from hardy queue?
<apache|mobile> nixternal: you have to change the version to ~alpha2
<apache|mobile> 1.0-alpha2 > 1.0
<nixternal> bah, I didn't even catch that
<apache|mobile> I told you 2 times :P
<apache|mobile> didn't notice before advocating though
<nixternal> you kept saying alpha1, that's what I was catching
<apache|mobile> nixternal: [09:43] <apache|mobile> nixternal: ~alpha2 then ;-)
<apache|mobile> :P
<nixternal> ya, but I thought I already had it like that
<apache|mobile> apachelogger_: ha! someone is lagging
<nixternal> that's what I am saying
<apache|mobile> nixternal: ok
<apache|mobile> stupid release tags
<nixternal> that's the reason I didn't see the -
<apache|mobile> amarok will use numbas for 2 as well
<apache|mobile> tech preview will be 1.80
<apache|mobile> oh, right, I should package that :D
<nixternal> that's the way it should be
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> son
<apache|mobile> yes, mom?
<Tm_T> I love you
 * apache|mobile always hoped Tm_T would say that least once in her life
<apache|mobile> np: Sexe, Drogue et Cholestérol - Je suis un Geek
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<apache|mobile> nini nixternal
<_StefanS_> hey there
<Hobbsee> apache|mobile: which queue?
<apache|mobile> Hobbsee: new
<Hobbsee> ah
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey you.. did you commit that patch I made for k3b and videodvd:/ kioslave? I cant see it on my hardy machine..
<Hobbsee> oh, meh, it's already been done
<apache|mobile> oi
<apache|mobile> Hobbsee: thanks anyway :)
<nixternal> apache|mobile: ya, fixed and uploading already :p
<nixternal> I was about to go to sleep but pitti hit me up
<apache|mobile> *excellent*
<nixternal> apache|mobile: fixed and uploaded, now can I go to sleep? :)
<nixternal> 04:11! yay!
<nixternal> k'nite for real this time
<apache|mobile> nini#2
<Tm_T> nixternal: dont leave meeeeee
<apache|mobile> Tm_T: Oo
<apache|mobile> you're now with nixternal?
<Tm_T> apache|mobile: no, but he is my nurse
<apache|mobile> Oo
<apache|mobile> omg
<smarter> apachelogger_: I fixed the oxygen-cursor-theme package
 * apachelogger_ is listening to Rastardennes by Boules de Feu on Têtes à Couacs [Amarok]
<smarter> french music? ;)
<apachelogger_> french++
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: good stuff - downloading the album now - jamendo ftw ;-)
<Nightrose> thx for the tip
<apachelogger_> <- knows all tha good music
<Nightrose> indeed
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: you should checkout Boules de Feu, only wind instruments
<Nightrose> will do
<apachelogger_> if you like that kind of sound Boules de Feu totally rock
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: one needs to get used to it - but nice
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: song 2 and 10 are quite good
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger_> smarter: Priority: optional plz
<apachelogger_> smarter: I think you can kill ${shlibs:Depends} in the Depends:
<smarter> apachelogger_: k.
<apachelogger_> will not catch anything at all
<apachelogger_> smarter: looks good otherwise, will testbuild as soon as kdeedu finished
 * apachelogger_ also notes that ruphy might be in CA for the kde4 release party
<apachelogger_> oh how I would love to be there as well :S
 * Nightrose too *sob*
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> amarok2 release party will kick ass
<Nightrose> ;-)
<smarter> apachelogger_: uploaded
 * apachelogger_ is one heck of a party organizer :P
<smarter> jamendo player doesn't work under konqueror :/
<apachelogger_> all will be better with webkit
<apachelogger_> muhahahaha
 * smarter is going to apt-get install webkitkde
<smarter> webkitkde depends on kdebase-runtime-bin which doesn't exist anymore :/
<smarter> new package is kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> it wouldn't do any good
<apachelogger_> I think its still not finished
<apachelogger_> only basic rendering stuff
<smarter> it was just to test
<smarter> but the package should be updated or removed
<smarter> it's in gutsy-backports/universe
<apachelogger_> Riddell: ^
<smarter> hardy has a new version
<smarter> Time to go to school
<smarter> bye
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: see http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146882 as a solution to bug 182349 - maybe that can be backported
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182349 in kdenetwork-kde4 "Kopete-kde4 has an issue with message handling under behavioural settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182349
<ubotu> KDE bug 146882 in general ""Message handling" unset when setting it to "Open messages instantly" and reopening the configuration dialog" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: please comment on the ubuntu bug with that ... how urgent is a fix?
 * apachelogger_ just thinks about peoples bandwith, one kde source package per day is enough to download ;-)
<Nightrose> not really urgent but would be nice
<Nightrose> yea just include it in the next fix
<Nightrose> as it works for now
<Nightrose> you just don´t get any message notification at all when you choose "open messages instantly"
<Nightrose> at least I don´t
<apachelogger_> cool
<Nightrose> commented
<\sh> moins
<Nightrose> heya \sh :)
<apachelogger_> ahoy \sh
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: are ye b0red? ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: not really why?
<apachelogger_> bug 182466
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182466 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kopete-kde4 doesn't override contact's font settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182466
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: want me to verify? or search for a fix?
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: both ;-)
<apachelogger_> latter is also ok with me
<Nightrose> hehe ok I will dry my hair and then see what I find
<Nightrose> +can
<apachelogger_> but might be a waste of time in case it's just pebkec
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: you're my most favorite rose :P
<Nightrose> ;-) thx honey
<Nightrose> afk
<iRon> apachelogger_: it overrides.. but only after you hide/show contacts..
<apachelogger_> cool
 * apachelogger_ tests oxygen-cursor-theme
<Nightrose> re
<Nightrose> iRon: what do you mean by hide/show contacts?
<iRon> Nightrose: panel button Show hidden users
<iRon> Nightrose: er.. Show offline users
<Nightrose> hmm doesn´t change anything for me here
<Nightrose> and we are talking about the chatwindow
<Nightrose> not the contact list
<Nightrose> right?
<iRon> oh.. i thought it was about contact list
<Nightrose> nah chat window if I get the bug report right
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: so I can reproduce
<Nightrose> will look for a fix
 * apachelogger_ goes hunting for some coffee meanwhile
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: I can neither find a bugreport at kde about it nor a fix in svn :(
<Nightrose> maybe I am blind...
<apachelogger_> maybe no-one noticed yet ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<freeflying> is there something wrong with keyboard in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> freeflying: you're not using a chinese setting?
<freeflying> jpatrick: no. zh_CN.UTF-8 locale
<jpatrick> my keyboard's always worked fine :o)
<freeflying> jpatrick: the keyboard behavior is really strange
<jpatrick> and I imagine there'd by a critical bug on LP if it didn't
<iRon> freeflying: `alt' key works like `enter', and `cursor up' like `print screen' ? ;-)
<iRon> i got this problem after xorg 7.3 installation
<iRon> but i solved it with removing xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<freeflying> iRon: not these, I can repeat input one key, it need about 3-4s, then can I input the same character, and also he del hebavior
<iRon> freeflying: try `$ xprop -root | grep XKB'
<iRon> freeflying: what you see ?
<freeflying> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "xorg", "pc105", "us", "", "
<freeflying> anything wrong?
<freeflying> it working fine in xfce4 now
<iRon> freeflying: oh..
<iRon> then don't know why
<jpatrick> apachelogger: is the next KDE 4 backport (gutsy-backports) still planned?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: we didn't set a date, but it's planned
<apachelogger> first the icon fixes have to be finished
<jpatrick> apachelogger: good, I've got an archive admin that will do the *qca2* stuff soon
<apachelogger> very  good
<jpatrick> and hopefull projectm
<wesley> will kde4.01 come out before april ?
<jpatrick> wesley: end of year
<LongPointyStick> jpatrick: 4.0.1?
<jpatrick> ops, missed the 0
<wesley> wow a whole year before kde4 4.1 comes out ?
<\sh> can someone check on kdepim-kde4 (Ubuntu) for libungif4g transition? bug #174252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174252 in libungif4 "transition to libgif" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174252
<jpatrick> wesley: not if you, yes *YOU* join the dev team ;)
<wesley> i am no good for dev team i can only test and ruin my own pc
<jpatrick> \sh: I thought kdepim-kde4 wasn't completed
<stdin> \sh: afaik, only kdelibs5 needs any gif support and it uses libgif
<\sh> stdin, well, apt-cache rdepends libungif4g gives me this package still
<\sh> I think it's a source only upload to catch up with the correct deps....
<\sh> the same applies to aterm e.g. because it took the old libungif4g still...
<wesley> jpatrick but kubuntu will release a clean kde4 distro right ?
<stdin> \sh: that's probably because 4:3.97.0-0ubuntu2 was before we converted kde4libs to libgif
<stdin> \sh: kdepim-kde4 wasn't released with 4.0.0
<jpatrick> wesley: no, we'll have some kde3 apps (amarok, kontact, ...)
<wesley> do you not port those so they integrate with kde4?
<nosrednaekim> wesley: they are in the process of being ported, but not by us
<\sh> stdin, well, it needs a rebuild because it inherits  kdelibs5 from kdepimlibs5-dev
<wesley> ah okay but they are also dev amarok 2 ?
<nosrednaekim> wesley: thats what I mean..
<wesley> i heard they wanted to port the kde3 version from amarok but they are also dev amarok 2 for kde4
<nosrednaekim> wesley: what do you mean "port"?
<wesley> yes but not amarok 2
<wesley> svn, the subversion revision control client  how does it name in kubuntu ?
<Nightrose> wesley: you can use amarok 1.4 in kde 4 until we relase amarok 2 - which will take a while - what do you need to port there?
<Nightrose> we as in the amarok team
<wesley> i use juk on the moment but like to test amarok 2
<stdin> wesley: you tried the package "subversion" ?
<wesley> i installing svn and such and reading getting started
<wesley> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Unstable_Version
<wesley> svn does not realy work by me
<apachelogger> bye
 * apachelogger loves who people just disappear
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> morning
<Jucato> moin :(
<jpatrick> afternoon
<Jucato> actually "almost midnight"...
<jjesse> man Jucato you always have to be the difficult one :)
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> argh, had a freeze of my kde4 session, now i have grey "desktop" with no icons or nothing else on it
<stdin> \sh: looks like kdepim-kde4 will fail to build against 4.0.0 packages anyway
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> we should kick kdepim-kde4
<apachelogger> it's pre-4.0.0 and not supported
<stdin> should be easy to do for the PPA, I could get an LP admin to remove the packages
 * stdin files a request
<smarter> hey
<jpatrick> hi smarter
<smarter> apachelogger: I tried to change the rm commande in debian/rules of the oxygen-cursor-theme to from "rm -rf " to "rm -r" but debian/rules clean fails if the files were already removed
<smarter> s/commande/command/
<apachelogger> -rm -r
<apachelogger> the - will make it ignore errors
<smarter> apachelogger: okay, I thought it was a typo you made ^^"
<smarter> didn't know that
<apachelogger> I don't do typos :P
<apachelogger> well, only by intention ;-)
<smarter> apachelogger: fixes uploaded in review ;)
 * apachelogger heads over to the nu revu upload
<apachelogger> smarter: package is ok, but ruphy seems to be lost again.... so I'll not advocate until he gave the ok for publishing
<jpatrick> Jucato: seems you were right about rt@ubuntu.com
<smarter> apachelogger: ok
<smarter> anything else to package? ;)
<apachelogger> don't think so
<jpatrick> smarter: try kplayer
<smarter> jpatrick: I'll try, even if I think that smplayer or dragon player are better ;)
<jpatrick> yeah, dragon player rocks
<apachelogger> we have to make that default :P
<apachelogger> influence KDE, because currently it's in kderreview
<smarter> kplayer/qt3 is not even packaged in ubuntu and debian
<smarter> it's in debian-multimedia
<smarter> is there any legal issue with it?
<ScottK> Since it's in debian-multi-media and not debian, probably.
<Jucato> jpatrick: um.. please refresh my memory :)
<apachelogger> stdin: we should unify package naming, currently we have extragear-plasma and plasma-playground
<smarter> oh I've found the problem
<smarter> kplayer is gplv3
<smarter> qt is gplv2 only
<ScottK> That'll do it.
<smarter> that's a problem if kplayer is going to be the default kde4 video player
<jpatrick> Jucato: kubuntu-es mailing list thing
<Jucato> ah
<stdin> apachelogger: Riddell told me that plasma-playground was replaced by extragear-plasma, so maybe a conflicts/replaces in extragear-plasma is in order?
<apachelogger> stdin: well backport to the ppa then :P
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> stdin: how can playground be replaced by extragear
<apachelogger> very strange
<apachelogger> really
<stdin> apachelogger: playground is an old package apparently
<apachelogger> yeah it is
<apachelogger> but extragear ain't having the same content
<stdin> some stuff from playground was obviously moved to extragear, like battery, digital-clock, notes...
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMO playground shouldn't have been added to the archive in the first place
<apachelogger> just toss it or something
<nixternal> playground has some new engines and applets that aren't in extragear
<stdin> apachelogger: like http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/post-rel/extragear-plasma_4.0.0-0ubuntu2.debdiff ?
<smarter> stdin: why does it build-dep on kdebase-workspace-dev 4:3.98.0~svn756095 and not 4.0.0?
<stdin> smarter: because that's what it was before, and there's no real need to change it
<apachelogger> stdin: change it
<apachelogger> now there is a need :P
<apachelogger> stdin: please also change the maintainer to kubuntu developers
<stdin> apachelogger: what's the need? 4:4.0.0 will be installed?
<apachelogger> stdin: a motu saying so creates a need for something ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: New: libvisual-projectm 1.0-1~gutsy1 (source)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: just saw it
<apachelogger> wonderful
 * apachelogger goes over to #amarok for a karma wave
<jpatrick> oooh, and qca2-plugin-ossl 0.1~20070904-3~gutsy1 and qca2 2.0.0-3~gutsy1
<smarter> jpatrick: does that means ssl jabber support in kopete?
<jpatrick> smarter: yes!
<smarter> :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: any more you need, poke me ;)
<stdin> apachelogger: better now?
<smarter> strange, kde4 apps seem to use kdewallet from kde3
<apachelogger> jpatrick: hehe, thanks :)
<jpatrick> smarter: not here...
<apachelogger> smarter: with kdewallet4 installed?
<smarter> apachelogger: oh, it was not installed
<smarter> it should be a depency of kde4-core
<smarter> package name is kwalletmanager-kde4
<apachelogger> smarter: tell stdin or create a bug report
 * apachelogger is currently working on kdegames
<stdin> smarter: it's not kwalletmanager isn't a dependency of "kde-core", why should it be of "kde4-core"?
<smarter> stdin? ;)
<smarter> we may need to create another meta-package
<stdin> yeah, a kubuntu specific one
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> kubuntu-desktop-kde4
 * apachelogger has a started work lying around somewhere
<apachelogger> if I didn't delete it
<apachelogger> I ran out of diskspace earlier today ;-)
<apachelogger> too much kde4 compilations
<apachelogger> s/much/many
<smarter> jpatrick: jabber account with gtalk doesn't work with kopete here :/
<smarter> when I click on connect nothing happens
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you have to configure it properly
<smarter> I use the same settings I used with kopete3
<jpatrick> smarter: override server: talk.google.com
<apachelogger> smarter: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<smarter> I already do that
<apachelogger> double check :P
<jpatrick> smarter: make sure libqca2-plugin-ossl is installed from k-m-4 from ppa
<apachelogger> jpatrick: it should be a dep of network
<apachelogger> considering stdin backported network to the ppa
<jpatrick> apachelogger: aha! I did not know that
<smarter> it is installed
<smarter> ah it's an older version
<smarter> 0.1~20070904-3~gutsy1~ppa1
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger officially hates kbounce and doesn't try to fix the icon installation
<jpatrick> smarter: try restarting kopete
<smarter> jpatrick: nothing happens, except that kwallet poped up
 * jpatrick kicks kopete into action
<Artemis_Fowl> Won't Konversation be ported to KDE4?
<jpatrick> smarter: check all options in Edit Account -> Connection
<smarter> Artemis_Fowl: they're working on Konversation 1.1 for KDE3, then they'll start to work on a kde4 port
<smarter> jpatrick: everything is checked
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: I believe Sho_ has started work on it, now that he's done with yakuake-kde4
<jpatrick> smarter: weird then
<smarter> at least that's what they tell me in #konversation
<nixternal> irssi ftw! works with everything :p
<nixternal> I have been updating a new Windows XP install for 2 hours already, when do the updates stop
<jpatrick> yeah and can be used with ssh
<smarter> some guys are working on another qt4 irc client(similar to irssi) quassel
<nixternal> jpatrick: and screen :)
<jpatrick> quassel
<jpatrick> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> I heard that is going to be good
<smarter> aseigo likes it ;)
<nixternal> I would like to see it, but I can't find their SVN at all
<nixternal> I don't like when people hide their code honestly
<smarter> nixternal: it's not public atm
<Nightrose> nixternal: it is not jet public
<Nightrose> nixternal: I will tell you when it is
<Jucato> packagers assemble: Yakuake 2.8.1 http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153
<Jucato> as well as 2.9-beta1 (for KDE 4)
<Artemis_Fowl> jpatrick: when will yakuake-kde4 be available (packaged)?
<jjesse> nixternal: wow 2 hours?  i rebuilt an xp box complete w/ updates from sp1 to fully patched xp2 w/ office 2007 fully patched in under 3 hours
<nixternal> I probably won't use it, but since you can work it similar to using irssi/ssh/screen, I will recommend it for those who don't like the cli for sure
<yuriy> nixternal: hope you installed from a cd with the service packs. the service packs themselves take about 2 hours
<nixternal> jjesse: I installed Office 2007 as well
<Jucato> Artemis_Fowl: that was just released (take note, still beta :P)
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: soon
<jjesse> nixternal: yeah i built an xp vm yesterday from scratch w/ XP Pro, 2007 Office, 2007 Visio and 2007 Project in about 3 hours
<nixternal> this is why Windows pisses me off...yesterday when I first got this machine to work on, I plugged it into the network and booted it up...my ip is now blacklisted
<smarter> are we going to package yakuake beta?
<jjesse> competly patched an on my network
<Artemis_Fowl> Damn, too much work to be done....
<nixternal> I can't comment on blogs and email is being bounced back
<jjesse> wow that stinks
<jjesse> was it a fresh install when you turned it on or did i have crap on it before then?
<nixternal> ya, I filed the stuff to get the IP taken off all 100 lists it is on
<nixternal> it had crap on it
<jpatrick> smarter, Jucato: do you think sho would mind with a beta package?
<nixternal> from 4pm until 4am, I was working on this computer
 * jpatrick asks
<nixternal> cd keys blow ass...you can't back them up from the registry at all
<Jucato> [01:46] <Jucato> so 2.9-beta1 is ok to be packaged?
<Jucato> [01:46] <Sho_> yes
<Jucato> [01:46] <Sho_> but please also tell them about 2.8.1
<stdin> Jucato: when was it released? wasn't yesterday
<Jucato> jpatrick: ^^^^
<Jucato> stdin: um... 2 minutes ago
<stdin> Jucato: well then :p
<jpatrick> Jucato: damn
 * jpatrick does the beta
<Artemis_Fowl> jpatrick: nice...
<stdin>  I was going to package it yesterday, I already have the svn one packaged
<yuriy> yay
<nixternal> Jucato: there is a yakuake 2.8.1? if so I need to update it in buntu, debian, and foresight asap then
<Jucato> nixternal: yep :D
<nixternal> k
<Jucato> it's the end of yakuake on kde3
 * nixternal gets 2.8.1 and commences to updating yakuake on kde3
<jpatrick> stdin: can you dump the diff.gz somewhere? :)
<nixternal> the kde4 beta package is also available on kde-apps
<stdin> jpatrick: http://www.stdin.me.uk/yakuake-kde4_2.8.1~svn762219-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Jucato> yep
<jpatrick> nixternal: looks like I'm on it :)
<stdin> jpatrick: that's KDE4 version, in case the version number in that diff is confusing ;)
<Riddell> hello from google
<ScottK> Hello Riddell.
<jjesse> hello from michigan
<smarter> jpatrick: gtalk support in kopete works for you?
<Nightrose> hey Riddell :) how is it in MV?
<Riddell> Nightrose: nothing much happening yet
<Nightrose> ah
<apachelogger_> Riddell: just drinking, he? ;-)
<apachelogger_> stdin: did you test it?
<stdin> apachelogger_: I was running the svn version for a while yeah
 * stdin needs to login to his kde4 session soon
<apachelogger_> stdin: I guess it's in a usable state then? ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger_: oh yeah, it was my main terminal emulator in kde4 (as the kde3 version is in my kde3 session)
<apachelogger_> ok
<apachelogger_> stdin: please explain what kubuntu_01_clean_desktop_file.patch does in the changelog
<apachelogger_> and upload it to revu :P
<jpatrick> smarter: yes
<stdin> apachelogger_: it was just copied from the kde3 version, but i will
<apachelogger_> stdin: remove debian/lintian
<nixternal> ooh I am hungry
<nixternal> yakuake-kde4 too :)
 * apachelogger_ throws an apple at nixternal
<nixternal> if it hasn't been done already
<stdin> apachelogger_: I just wanted lintian to shut up about image-file-in-usr-lib
<nixternal> Debian update complete, Kubuntu update complete, Foresight update complete
<nixternal> time for some upload foo
<apachelogger_> stdin: never override lintian errors unless it makes unbelivable much sense
<apachelogger_> like when lintian is just wrong or something
<apachelogger_> which is not the case
<stdin> it not wrong, just annoying :p
<apachelogger_> doesn't matter :P
<apachelogger_> stdin: why do you ship the xpms?
 * apachelogger_ thinks that doesn't make much sense without a debian menu file
<stdin> apachelogger_: just from the old package, I removed the menu file (as a kde4 package shouldn't really have one) but just didn't remove the pixmaps
<apachelogger_> stdin: why shouldn't a kde4 package have a menu file?
<apachelogger_> the paths for the xpms are wrong as well I guess
<stdin> apachelogger_: do you want the menu entry to go in /usr/share/menu/ ?
<stdin> no other kde4 package I see goes there
<apachelogger_> stdin: becaue somehow most have no debian menu and those who have like kdegames don't install it
<jpatrick> stdin: could you upload the .orig* and .dsc?
<apachelogger_> stdin: well, my opionion is: you don't have to include a debian menu and most probably I wouldn't even notice, but when you include it, do it properly ;-)
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: revu
 * apachelogger_ feels kinda lost today
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: no matches for "yakuake"
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: so stdin didn't upload yet :)
<ScottK> We don't support Debian Menu in Ubuntu, so it'd not needed.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: we use them in fluxbox and stuff, don't we?
<apachelogger_> stdin: btw, are you going to use the version from kde-apps?
<apachelogger_> or is there a special reason you got an svn snapshot?
<ScottK> Not sure, but we don't do the Debian Menu check in our Lintian
<stdin> apachelogger_: just got the source from there
<apachelogger_> ScottK: yeah, non-fdo compatible menus are really the only reason for a debian menu file
<apachelogger_> and some people feel better when they know also non-supported desktop users get the app in their menu :)
<ScottK> It doesn't hurt to have it, but I certainly wouldn't block uploading a package due to it's lack.
<stdin> dang, just uploaded and forgot to mention "Renamed source package to yakuake-kde4". oh well :p
<jpatrick> stdin: "You're fired!"
<apachelogger_> ScottK: hehe, yeah, as saied I probably wouldn't even notice
<stdin> jpatrick: you can't fire me, I QUIT!
<apachelogger_> stdin: you're re-employed
<stdin> I want a pay rise though :)
<jpatrick> stdin: ahh, Riddell used to say that to me a lot when I was first starting out
<apachelogger_> hmmmm
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: good ol' times, he? :P
<ScottK> stdin: You can have it doubled.
 * apachelogger_ notes that jpatrick never saied that to apachelogger :(
<nixternal> OK, where is the KDE 4 yakuake? hurry!!!! Yakuake 2.8.1 updated and uploaded
<apachelogger_> stdin: don't listen to him, he just wants you to do official backports
<stdin> nixternal: waiting for revu to move it out of incoming
<apachelogger_> stdin: you will get more than enough once you're a motu thingy ....
<apachelogger_> well, not more than enough when you spend as much money as jpatrick does :S
<stdin> heh :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: dosh? what dosh?
 * apachelogger_ notes that jpatrick is spending a lot of alcohol on money
<apachelogger_> that really why it sometimes says strange things
<jpatrick> err...
<apachelogger_> like, really strange
<apachelogger_> actually, all the time, really ;-)
 * apachelogger_ should get jpatrick some cookies
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: ich glaub das du dem anderem Wege meinst..
 * stdin wonders why yakuake-kde4 shows under "Updated packages" and not "New packages"
<apachelogger_> stdin: does it?
 * apachelogger_ didn't notice
<apachelogger_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=yakuake-kde4
<apachelogger_> stdin: that patch looks strange
<stdin> apachelogger_: in what way strange?
<apachelogger_> it patches itself
<apachelogger_> apparently
<stdin> wth..
 * stdin fixes
<stdin> anything else while I'm at it?
<apachelogger_> stdin: mind if I complain about too many newlines? ;-)
<stdin> you can complain all you want ;)
<apachelogger_> hooray :P
<apachelogger_> stdin: kill rules:29
<apachelogger_> and copyright:11 and 31
<apachelogger_> stdin: and remove the tabs from copyright:7
<apachelogger_> stdin: also a couple of trailing white spaces in the binary description
<apachelogger_> otherwise it looks fine
 * apachelogger_ testbuilds
<stdin> took me a while to figure out how to *force* it not to use rpath
<nixternal> DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS := -DKDE4_USE_ALWAYS_FULL_RPATH=OFF -DCMAKE_USE_RELATIVE_PATHS=OFF -DCMAKE_SKIP_RPATH=ON
<nixternal> is that necessary?
<apachelogger_> yeah
<apachelogger_> IMHO
<nixternal> I removed this from the upstream kde.mk to prevent just this from happening
<nixternal> if it is necessary, then we need to add it to kde.mk and not just for yakuake
<apachelogger_> ...also thiago was making his point on rpath pretty clear the other day
<nixternal> but having it removed, all those options are default
<apachelogger_> rpath is good and loveing
<smarter> can anyone reproduce this? In KDE3, put an audio cd in your drive, launch konqueror audiocd:/ and try to launch any file with amarok
<apachelogger_> and all statments he read which call it anything else are technically wrong he saied
<nixternal> I stripped RPATH from kde.mk, which makes all of those options default though
<smarter> it can't play the file
<apachelogger_> smarter: xine doesn't support kio slaves
<blueyed> smarter: this is already supported as a bug on LP
<blueyed> s/sup/re/
<stdin> nixternal: I had to add all those to get it not to link with rpath, took me a good while to get it right
<smarter> blueyed: I'll try to find the bug
<smarter> smplayer handles the kio slave correctly
<nixternal> or any later version accepted by the membership of KDE e.V. (or its successor appro- ved by the membership of KDE e.V.), which shall act as a proxy defined in Section 14 of version 3 of the license.
<nixternal> that's a new one
<nixternal> stdin: none of the other packages do that though, is it just a yakuake thing?
<stdin> I think that's part of the new KDE licensing policy Riddell was blogging about
<apachelogger_> yep
<blueyed> smarter: bug 121177
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121177 in kdemultimedia "Cannot play audio CD in amarok (related to audiocd:/)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121177
<apachelogger_> nixternal: dragonplayer is using that as well
<nixternal> that doesn't sound "free" to me
<apachelogger_> it is
<stdin> nixternal: it may well be, I was surprised to see it used rpath because no other packages need anything to tell them to not
<nixternal> has it been DFSG'ized?
<apachelogger_> *shrug*
<nixternal> what that means is if I use it, and GPLv4 comes out, I can't upgrade my license to GPLv4 unless KDE e.V. says so
<stdin> it just says GPL2, 3 or later (if KDE e.V. agree to it)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: this is like you say gpl2 only
<stdin> you'll always have to give KDE apps a license compatible with the license of the libs
<apachelogger_> here it says gpl2 and gpl3 and possible others
<nixternal> that is true, just thought about that on my way to the coffee maker :p
<nixternal> Homepage: http://extragear.kde.org/apps/yakuake
<nixternal> stdin: ^^ http://yakuake.kde.org
<apachelogger_> nixternal: there ain't anything :P
<stdin> nixternal: the one points to the other ;)
<apachelogger_> well
<nixternal> oh it does
<apachelogger_> nixternal is having a point there
<apachelogger_> yakuake.kde.org is the nu address
<apachelogger_> will be used as soon as the nu website is finished
<apachelogger_> ...from what I know
<nixternal> ya, all of kde is going that route eventually
<nixternal> app.kde.org
<stdin> [18:06] * Sho_ hopes to find the time to finish the new website later today
<apachelogger_> nixternal: well, only if they need something more than the extragear space ;-)
<apachelogger_> extragear.kde is having one advantage though: one gets free updates from me every half year or something :P
<stdin> heh, I can't login to revu with "tsimpson@ubuntu.com"
<apachelogger_> stdin: still trailing white spaces in description :P
<apachelogger_> stdin: do you use the correct password?
<stdin> apachelogger_: it tells me to use this to get my pass "gpg -d <<EOT ; echo"
<stdin> :p
<apachelogger_> yeah :P
<apachelogger_> stdin: are you going to change the homepage tag in control?
<stdin> apachelogger_: that was said just after this last upload, so if you want me to I can wait another 5 mins, then re-upload and it'll show in 15 mins
<apachelogger_> stdin: I for one, want :P
<apachelogger_> I like nu websites
<blueyed> stdin: have you fixed the linda errors?
<stdin> blueyed: can't, images get put in /usr/lib/kde4 for kde4 apps, and lintian will complain
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> hold on
 * stdin holds on
<apachelogger_> stdin: didn't that thing have a manpage?
<stdin> apachelogger_: it did, it's the same as the kde3 one, but how does one put that manpage into /usr/lib/kde4  or have it not overwrite yakuake.1.gz ?
<apachelogger_> good point
<apachelogger_> move along :P
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> stdin: technically it could be yakuake-kde4 for now
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> but no other kde4 apps have that, so I'm being a sheep and not making one either :p
<apachelogger_> I leave this up to you, since the other kde4 packages have no manpages either ;-)
<apachelogger_> stdin: you probably just need to reuse the old one :P
<apachelogger_> anyway, with fixed homepage you get my advocate
<stdin> well both "yakuake --help" and "yakuake-kde4 --help" show the same info
<stdin> apachelogger_: should be up now
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=yakuake-kde4
<jpatrick> apachelogger_, stdin: +1
<nixternal> patch the manpages to change their names :)
<nixternal> I am patching all packages so that when you do 'man foo' it links to 'nixternal_is_the_man' :p
<jjesse> i thought the patch was to show "nixternal loves vista"
<nixternal> I am now throwing in root kits
<nixternal> in all of my packages
<nixternal> my little way of saying "hello there, I have your computer, is now safe" :p
 * nixternal does love Vista!
<apachelogger_> nixternal: how nice of you
<nixternal> my question is this, how come XP Home and XP Pro didn't have the same themes as XP Media Center? the Media Center themes are much nicer
 * apachelogger_ loves when his computer is safe
<nixternal> hehe
 * apachelogger_ goes hacking
<apachelogger_> without any skills in Qt :D
<apachelogger_> hrrrrrr
<nixternal> the one good thing I like about average windows users, you can be lazy and wipe out their entire system and then tell them "there was nothing you can do, the viruses killed it."  they fall for that stuff
<smarter> the only good xp theme is: http://oddbasket.deviantart.com/art/Royale-Remixed-44294818
<jjesse> wow that seems mean :)
<nixternal> void setText(const QString &text, QObject *parent=0);
<nixternal> that is all you need to know, now go hacking :p
<nixternal> smarter: ya, that is the Media Center theme
<nixternal> although the top bar in a window is quite tall, other than that it is a nice and clean theme
<apachelogger_> nixternal: thanks, mom's nurse!
 * apachelogger_ now feels like one of the ol' pros
<apachelogger_> muahahaha
<apachelogger_> world domination, I'm coming!
<apachelogger_> ha
<apachelogger_> now I went totally wocka
 * Nightrose is afraid
<jpatrick> ~wocka
<Nightrose> what did you do apachelogger_?
<apachelogger_> stdin: instead of patching kdelibs3 to use /usr/share/applications-kde3 we can just use the old $KDEDIR/share/applnk
<stdin> could do yeah
<apachelogger_> that idea is so wicked minded, I really must be a genius!
 * jpatrick is afraid with Nightrose 
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger_> ah
<apachelogger_> I should write that down
<apachelogger_> currently the -kde4 wrapper scripts make my head bleed because they are causing like 3000 issues
<Nightrose> jpatrick: you always have to be afraid when apachelogger_ goes wocka - you never know if it will bring world domination or destruction ;-)
<apachelogger_> so we have to differ between kde3 and kde4 desktop files
<jpatrick> Nightrose: or both
<Nightrose> hehe right
<apachelogger_> hence I propose a 3 dir solution
<apachelogger_> xdg default
<apachelogger_> kde4 default in /usr/lib/kde4
<nixternal> who is working on a katapult kde4 port? i am not to keen on this krunner thing
<apachelogger_> and one for kde4 used in kde3
<nixternal> how many times do I have to hit enter for it to take off dangit
<apachelogger_> the latter shouldn't be scanned by kde4
<apachelogger_> and I think kde4 doesn't support the applnk crap anymore
<Nightrose> nixternal: I didn´t really get used to it yet either :/
<apachelogger_> so instead of patching kdelibs to use /usr/share/applications-kde4 or something
<apachelogger_> we can just throw all the stuff in applnk
<apachelogger_> so much for the theory
 * apachelogger_ goes testing
<jpatrick> nixternal: I was, but I've defered it to learn more c++
<Riddell> nixternal: /win 302
<Riddell> tsk
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> /win 302? you need to quit if you have that many irssi windows Riddell :)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: actually I think it would be a good idea to implement katapult with plasma
<apachelogger_> like krunner, maybe even share some code
<jpatrick> how can you live with 302 wins?
<nixternal> he has to be drunk
<nixternal> probably on his 302nd irn bru, that's why :p
<apachelogger_> so I better don't ask him anything :P
<jpatrick> how can you live with 302 wins?7
<jpatrick> arg!
<apachelogger_> bah
<apachelogger_> apparently kde4 still supports applnk
<apachelogger_> what a shame
<apachelogger_> though
<apachelogger_> question is does it do that for /usr/ and $KDEPATH
<apachelogger_> or only the latter
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> was just kickoff being stupid
 * apachelogger_ is feeling like dr. frankenstein
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: get the good wine out
<Nightrose> ;-)
<mornfall> Hi.
<mhb> mornfall: dobrej .o)
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: ich brauche jetzt alk
<mornfall> yuriy: I have pushed a bunch of changes to the public repo...
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: ganz viel sogar
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: Oo
 * Nightrose beams alk to apachelogger_
<Nightrose> a captain?
<mornfall> yuriy: I have somehow managed to push them somewhere else by accident (I have thought I have pushed some of them earlier and haven't).
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: for starters
<apachelogger_> hrrhrr
<mornfall> yuriy: I have not applied some of your patches (mostly the ones you didn't really like yourself).
<mornfall> yuriy: IIRC.
<mornfall> yuriy: I would probably suggest to you to keep an "upstream" branch separate from the one you make changes to, so you can at all times easily figure what local changes you have that are not in the "upstream" repo.
<mornfall> yuriy: Eg. have adept-3-upstream, where you only ever pull from my public repository, and then you can run darcs pull -a --dry-run ../adept-3 to find out which patches are missing.
<mornfall> yuriy: (In upstream, that is)
<mornfall> yuriy: And possibly then unpull those we have agreed to reject.
<yuriy> mornfall: hi (reading, pulling)
<yuriy> mornfall: ones i didn't like myself? does that include the crash patch?
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: pling
<mornfall> yuriy: Not sure...
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: plong
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: can you please throw an advocate on yakuake :P
<mornfall> yuriy: Is it excluded?
<yuriy> checking
<mornfall> Let me review it.
<apachelogger_> nixternal: wanna have a final look at yakuake-kde4 as well?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: I did :p
<jpatrick> hrm, need to remember passwd..
<mornfall> yuriy: Hm, right, I didn't like that.
<apachelogger_> :P
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: I just don't wanna get slaped for uploading with one advocate ;-)
<mornfall> yuriy: A better solution would be to merge the two classes. But I am still unsure about the direction you have taken wrt. the package list classes.
<yuriy> hmm
<mornfall> yuriy: Or to use a direct call instead of signals/slots through a virtual callback.
<mornfall> yuriy: But this binds the classes super-tight yet still tries to look like they are separate.
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: done :)
<yuriy> mornfall: that's the only patch i see that you didn't include actually
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: Danke :)
<jpatrick> bitte
<mornfall> yuriy: The other is:
<mornfall> Sat Jan 12 17:20:40 CET 2008  yuriy-kozlov@kubuntu.org
<mornfall>   * Enabled details button and synced checkbox.
<mornfall> yuriy: That could be all.
<yuriy> oh right, but that was earlier
<mornfall> yuriy: (The signal passing bits I didn't like, but I haven't implemented a solution myself yet).
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOVku86WfVg&NR=1
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<yuriy> mornfall: but with the crash, i feel like that's the right approach, i'm just not sure how to implement it better
<nixternal> pasted that to the wrong channel, but it is funny nonetheless
<mornfall> yuriy: It is one of the possible approaches, yes (it removes the unreliable signal/slot transport -- the other (which I have suggested) is making the code robust against signal/slot ordering issues.)
<mornfall> yuriy: It may be indeed better to eliminate the signal/slot connection. If you want to do it without interwining the classes, there comes an idea:
<yuriy> i meant because it doesn't try to store and upkeep the same list in two different places
<mornfall> yuriy: That duplicity is neccessary to keep any meaningful separation between the classes. If you make one depend on another, they can no longer be used separately and it makes little sense to have them separate.
<yuriy> mornfall: does it make sense to have them separate?
 * apachelogger_ starts crying
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: that is sooooo wonderful
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger_> nixternal: hold me
<Nightrose> tell me honey
<mornfall> yuriy: They are basically orthogonal, so I would say yes. On the other hand, through YAGNI it is overengineered. Go figure.
<yuriy> mornfall: YAGNI?
<mornfall> yuriy: I would say, if you want to merge them, go ahead. If you don't, keep them orthogonal.
<mornfall> yuriy: YAGNI = You Aren't Gonna Need It.
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: I just made the changes I was talking about to kdebase-kde4
<Nightrose> wohooo
<mornfall> yuriy: An useful principle to keep in mind when deciding what to keep and what to cut.
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: krunner works like charm without complaining about dubs reports no answer
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: and I found a video for my presentation
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: same thing happened for dolphin when starting for example kwrite, which locked dolphin completely
 * Nightrose high5s apachelogger_
<apachelogger_> ouch
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger_ notes: Nightrose is doing that with quite some powa
<Nightrose> *g*
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: also kickoff doesn't have this stupid KDE 4 attachements anymore
<Nightrose> yay awesome
<apachelogger_> konqueror is konqueror and just konqueror
<apachelogger_> soo beautiful
 * apachelogger_ stest kde3
<yuriy> mornfall: have you pushed changes to ept?
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot64.jpg
<Nightrose> sweetness
<mornfall> yuriy: Now....
<mornfall> Mea culpa, I am so forgetful.
<apachelogger_> stdin: are you here?
 * stdin checks
<stdin> yes, I'm here :)
<apachelogger_> cool
<apachelogger_> stdin: storing kde4-xy.desktop in /usr/share/applnk works like a charm
<apachelogger_> fixes all the annoying issues in KDE 4
<apachelogger_> and we don't have to introduce yet another patch to kde 3
<stdin> is there a easy/automated way to put the .desktop file in the right sub-dir?
<yuriy> mornfall: hmm the comma/dash got corrupted again. i wonder why that's happening
<mornfall> yuriy: Your editor, I assume...
<mornfall> It's unicode (utf8).
<apachelogger_> stdin: not necessary
<apachelogger_> stdin: the dir structure is, from my understanding, only used for .kdelnk files
<apachelogger_> for .desktop files it just scans the categories
<stdin> that should be easy enough then
<mornfall> yuriy: I am off to bed for tonight... see you tomorrow or so.
<yuriy> mornfall: bye. i don't think i'll be working on this for a few days
<wesley> is the kde4 version of ktorrent in the package manager
<smarter> wesley: yep
<smarter> wesley: in the PPA
<smarter> wesley: see here to use the PPA repository: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<wesley> i have the ppa enabled
<smarter> wesley: so you should be able to install ktorrent-kde4
<wesley> why amarok 2 not in it?
<jpatrick> wesley: amarok 2 is not ready
<wesley> i hate that that adept restart the x server
<apachelogger_> talking about amarok2
<jpatrick> wesley: amarok 2 is not ready
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: wanna test whether we should throw it in the repos?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: dump on your ppa so you can :)
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: nah, you can get a deb :P
<wesley> i wanna have also a amarok 2 deb
<apachelogger_> it's really for selected kubuntu devs to test whether it makes sense to have it available anywhere
<apachelogger_> because really it's just gonna be a tp
<apachelogger_> wesley: only selected kubuntu devs, sorry
<wesley> but if you put it in the ppa then normal user could get it but something else koffice2 says break
<apachelogger_> wesley: that's the reason why I don't put it in the ppa
<smarter> IIRC there's a PPA somewhere with amarok2 packages for hardy
<smarter> shouldn't be to hard to find it if you really want amarok2
<smarter> but it's really not worth it
<apachelogger_> smarter: god knows how old these packages are
<wesley> its not useable ?
<apachelogger_> wesley: did you see any indication which makes you think it is?
<mhb> wesley: if it were, it would be in the PPA already
<mhb> wesley: that's the reason it's not there ... even KDE4 is considered "unusable" by some people and we offer the packages ... once it seems to work at least for a one person here, I'm sure it'll arrive in the PPAs
<wesley> okay that makes sense
<wesley> and kde4 is indeed useable its boots faster than kde3
<mhb> wesley: it is good to hear that it works for you
<jpatrick> !wtm | wesley
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !wfm | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jpatrick> ;)
<smarter> now, that's a useful command ;)
<apachelogger_> !info amarok2
<ubotu> Package amarok2 does not exist in gutsy
<smarter> but what does wfm means?
<apachelogger_> oh my good
<apachelogger_> !info dragonplayer
<ubotu> Package dragonplayer does not exist in gutsy
<jpatrick> smarter: works for me
<jpatrick> !info dragonplayer hardy
<ubotu> dragonplayer: Simple KDE 4 video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99~beta1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 397 kB, installed size 860 kB
<apachelogger_> !info bsdgames
<ubotu> bsdgames: a collection of classic textual unix games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-8 (gutsy), package size 913 kB, installed size 2344 kB
<apachelogger_> smarter: ^
<apachelogger_> that includes an app
<apachelogger_> called wtf
<smarter> apachelogger_: yeah I know that one ;)
<apachelogger_> which clarifies things like wfm :P
<smarter> just forgot to use it ^^
<smarter> but it doesn't know what bsd stands for :P
<apachelogger_>  none knows :P
<jpatrick> stdin: *phew* looks like I've made dotan happy at the kde4 vs kde3 bug report
<apachelogger_> wtf is the kde4 vs kde3 bug report?
<mhb> has anyone heard anything from the kaffeine team?
<mhb> or tried some early KDE4 branches for it
<apachelogger_> the branch is b0rked
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: bug #182786
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182786 in meta-kde "KDE4 should not be standard in 8.04 LTS" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182786
<apachelogger_> not useable in any way
<apachelogger_> mhb: dragonplayer rocks more anyway :P
<mhb> apachelogger_: totally untrue
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: why do you comment on that bug anyway?
<mhb> apachelogger_: well, it's too simple
<apachelogger_> mhb: kaffeine is bloated
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: shut them up
<apachelogger_> has tons of useless features :P
<mhb> apachelogger_: right, like DVB-T support
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: that won't work
<apachelogger_> just ignore
<mhb> apachelogger_: except that's the only app that has it
<apachelogger_> kde3?
 * apachelogger_ is confused
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: looks like my last comment did
<apachelogger_> and why did i open dolphin
<apachelogger_> ah
<apachelogger_> right
<apachelogger_> amarok2
<mhb> apachelogger_: also, subtitle support is awesome in kaffeine
<smarter> smplayer(qt4) is cool too
<apachelogger_> mhb: im somewhat sure there is a standalone dvb app
<apachelogger_> which is not bloated
<mhb> apachelogger_: I'm not really sure Kaffeine is that much bloated
<apachelogger_> but kickoff is :P
<nixternal> haha
<mhb> apachelogger_: well, it should be as simple as possible
 * apachelogger_ declares mhb the greater hypocrite ever, hence removes that title from himself
<smarter> it is designed for users ^^
<claydoh> ahh, just make kickoff taller (no scrolling), and a little narrower, and well
<smarter> which means that I'm not an user
<claydoh> you get a normal menu I guess
<apachelogger_> claydoh: why not use the old menu then?
<claydoh> thats my point :)
<claydoh> the wife hates  kickoff
 * apachelogger_ loves kickoff
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> love it isn't
<smarter> according to kde devs you first have to get used to it
<apachelogger_> but, like it better than the traditional
<mhb> apachelogger_: but nah, kaffeine is overfeatured
<claydoh> its ok for me, just crowded sometimes
<wesley> if theres a kde4 apps from a app then kde4 will always chose the kde4 version
<smarter> atm, even kde3 apps open kde4 apps...
<apachelogger_> wesley: yes
<mhb> apachelogger_: I like simple UIs, but I also like the out-of-the-box-ness that kaffeine brings with DVB-T and with subtitles and other things
<apachelogger_> smarter: yes
<apachelogger_> the thing is: if you have an app installed you wanna use it
<apachelogger_> if you don't wanna use it because it's not stable or smth
<apachelogger_> you don't want it installed
<smarter> I don't want to mix kde3 and kde4 apps
<apachelogger_> ...higher apachelogger logic, doesn't necessarily be logical to anyone else :P
<apachelogger_> smarter: I so uninstall the kde3 apps :P
<mhb> I sometimes like to have both kopetes
<mhb> kopete 3 works, kopete 4 crashes sometimes...
<smarter> apachelogger_: I'll do if kde4 was as fast as kde3 on my computer
<apachelogger_> uhm
<mhb> but I want to keep them both, because I know with each update the kopete4 is going to get better
<smarter> mhb: s/kopete/kde ;)
<mhb> smarter: true
<apachelogger_> mhb: so you will have to write a wrapper for kde3
<wesley> there where today no updates but i have trust in you guyes
<smarter> I really hope that something magic happens in qt4.4 or kde4.1 and everything will be as fast as kde3
<apachelogger_> wesley: updates for what?
<mhb> apachelogger_: actually, I have some time today ... not so much learning to do
<apachelogger_> smarter: might very well
<mhb> apachelogger_: so what should I write? :o)
<wesley> smarter kde4 is faster than kde3 exspecialy when booting up
<apachelogger_> mhb: just copy your /usr/share/applications/kde/kopete.desktop to /usr/share/applications/kde3-kopete.desktop
<apachelogger_> mhb: attach KDE 3 to the name and the generic name
<apachelogger_> and change the path to statically lead to /usr/bin/kopete
<smarter> wesley: yes it's faster to boot, but I don't boot kde often :P
<apachelogger_> that will, unfortunately give you 3 kopete's
<smarter> anyway, I'm off to bed
<mhb> apachelogger_: we're not going to do that system-wide?
<apachelogger_> but only until I made the KDE4for3 transition
<mhb> I thought we would
<apachelogger_> mhb: Oo
<apachelogger_> mhb: well
<apachelogger_> cp /usr/share/applications/kde/kopete.desktop to your $HOME/.kde4/share/applnk, and do the name and path changes
 * apachelogger_ is confused
<apachelogger_> mhb: what do you want to do exactly? ;-)
<mhb> apachelogger_: it's not a big deal for myself, really. I just thought we were going to do this for Hardy.
<apachelogger_> nope
<mhb> I'm fine
<apachelogger_> I vote against it
<apachelogger_> we would have to touch _every_ kde3 package
<apachelogger_> to create wrappers
<mhb> so you do not want to have KDE3 apps available in KDE4?
<apachelogger_> mhb: they are
<apachelogger_> but only if the kde4 replacement is not installed
<apachelogger_> the logic of that is described above
<mhb> sounds like a topic for a meeting
<mhb> to me
<apachelogger_> totally
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> actually
<apachelogger_> no
<mhb> have we talked about it?
<apachelogger_> it doesn't
<apachelogger_> you can either have
<apachelogger_> change _all_ kde3 packages
<apachelogger_> or don't change _all_ kde3 packages
<mhb> sure
<apachelogger_> it ain't worth it
<mhb> not sure
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> I still think it should be at least mentioned at a meeting
<apachelogger_> well, set it on the meeting schedule plz
<mhb> we never have anything to talk about, this is a good thing
<mhb> I will
<apachelogger_> along with KDE4for3 transition
<apachelogger_> mhb: talking is overrated anyway :P
<mhb> ah, you mean the wizard?
<yuriy> hmm what's the problem? why would you have to change kde3 packages?
<wesley> i think its better if everthing intergrates so everthing gots a kde4 look
<apachelogger_> mhb: oh, that too
<yuriy> and i think the plan was to have some kde3 programs by default to fill in the holes
<yuriy> e.g. kdepim
<jpatrick> amarok..
<wesley> but those kde3 apps will be ported ?
<mhb> sooner or later, yes
<apachelogger_> mhb: three items: KDE3 for 4 (kde3 wrappers to be used in KDE 4, discussion about whether we really want to touch all kde3 packages to introduce a wrapper system) - KDE 4 for 3 (kde4 wrappers to be used in KDE 3, exact implimentation details like paths etc.) - KDE3 to 4 (migration wizard to let the user decied what to do with his old kde3 configs)
 * apachelogger_ love these names :D
<apachelogger_> kde344 kde443 kde324
<jpatrick> stdin: yakuake-kde4 just got put into experimental
<apachelogger_> yummy :D
<wesley> what yakuake?
<mhb> apachelogger_: hmm, the more I think of it, the more I think you should write it down
<mhb> apachelogger_: because the more I think of it, the more I realize how little I know about the first points
<apachelogger_> mhb: I say that since sunday, I just don't have time ;-)
<apachelogger_> mhb: when is the next meeting?
<apachelogger_> jpatrick confused me with his date/day mixing
<mhb> next wednesday I think
<mhb> 00:00
<mhb> for us
<apachelogger_> hooray
<apachelogger_> -.-
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> hold on
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: /topic
<apachelogger_> lol
<apachelogger_> uhhhh
<apachelogger_> no way I can attent that meeting
<apachelogger_> have a test in accounting that very day
<jpatrick> so, brain dump on the wiki
<apachelogger_> yep
<nixternal> ooh accounting, my favorite!
<apachelogger_> stdin: can you attend?
<nixternal> NOT!
<jpatrick> just not literally please
<apachelogger_> nixternal: I don't like it all that much either
<nixternal> I had 4 years of that crap, so I hate it
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: did I ever do that?
<apachelogger_> I mean
<apachelogger_> beside that one time
<apachelogger_> actually did it
<apachelogger_> and made the amarok server explode
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: just in case ;)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: it's my 6th year :D
<mhb> apachelogger_: what school do you attend?
<nixternal> 6 years of accounting? that is nuts
<apachelogger_> business economic academy thingy
<apachelogger_> I love when stuff is unique to austria
<nixternal> I have 2 business degrees and never did that much accounting
<apachelogger_> makes it tricky to explain ;-)
<mhb> apachelogger_: is that a uni?
<apachelogger_> mhb: nah
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> it's kind of like a scondary school
<mhb> apachelogger_: or more like the secondary edu? or something in between? I always thought the German system is somehow like ours, and we go to uni around 19
<apachelogger_> but only that it ends with the same exam
<mhb> Austrian may be weirder :o)
<apachelogger_> yeah
<apachelogger_> we have like 4 different types of secondary edu
<apachelogger_> general, business, technical and social
<apachelogger_> after each of this you have permission to start studying
<apachelogger_> or for the latter 3 you can as well go ahaid and work
<apachelogger_> well, for after general 2nd edu as well, but your cances are pretty bad
<mhb> ah
<mhb> so you're the last year? Abitur and such? Or do I still get it wrong?
<apachelogger_> nope, totally correct :)
<mhb> well, let's get back to work
<claydoh> kde4-core ain't too shabby on my athlon 1200/512mb sdram box
<wesley> this is funny !girls
<wesley> !girls
<ubotu> Girls don't exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<wesley> !carnaval
<wesley> !carnaval
<claydoh> ok kde4 isn't too shabby until I run mythtv on it as well :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about carnaval - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScottK> wesley: You're off topic.
<wesley> was testing ubotu to see how smart he is
<mhb> wesley: you can do that in a private communication with ubotu
<wesley> can i go private white him
<mhb> yes
<wesley> but then i onlt got the fun
<wesley> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<mhb> wesley: #kubuntu-offtopic is a good channel for having fun with Kubuntu
<mhb> this is more like a development channel
<blizzzek> gn8
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-18
<stdin> apachelogger_: re: meeting. I should be able to, if I stay awake
<Jucato> *sigh* http://www.deviceguru.com/2008/01/17/an-open-letter-to-mark-shuttleworth/ "In order to maximize brand awareness, I recommend that you brand all forms of Ubuntu (i.e. Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, etc.) as various “Editions” of Ubuntu." (as if Ubuntu has branding problems...)
<CheGuevara> hi!
<CheGuevara> evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<CheGuevara> how you doing Hobbsee
<CheGuevara> so good to have internet back :)
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: sighing at the state of the australian sharemarket :(
<CheGuevara> heh
<CheGuevara> what have i missed around here
<CheGuevara> 274 updates
<CheGuevara> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> hehe
<CheGuevara> as much as i'd love to read the changelogs i wont lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<CheGuevara> hows kde 4 going then
<jack__> Hi, I recently installed Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 3 from the LiveCD. I'm surprised that xorg.conf has very few directives, all seems to be left as defaults.
<jack__> See here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52375/
<fdoving> yeah, you can most likely run x fine wihtout it.
<fdoving> isn't that nice?
<fdoving> compared to 8 years ago? :)
<jack__> As a consequence, my synaptics touchpad isn't configured by default. And I have some resolution problems, that appear only in kdm login screen (see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/151311 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151311 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "DDC report some ridiculous physical screen size (Mostly on Intel driver, and some ATI)" [High,In progress]
<jack__> @fdoving: it's nice, but what now makes the configuration work (or not work ;-) ) ?
<fdoving> read the comments to the bugreport, there are proposed a few solutions to each version of the bug.
<jack__> Guess what: I read them ! But I guess it's not expected from the average user to modify xorg.conf according to its own configuration. There must be something I'm missing.
<apache|mobile_> jpatrick: pling
<apache|mobile_> stdin: pling
<apache|mobile> no - one is here - awful - really
<mhb> apache|mobile: now don't say noone :o)
 * mhb knows he's nobody anyway
<apache|mobile> noone looks stupid
<apache|mobile> none is cool
<jpatrick> apachelogger: at school right now
<CheGuevara> morning
<ardchoille> How do I set up a new browser identification definition in konqueror? I want to identify as "UserAgent=Mozilla/5.0 (Danger hiptop 3.3;U;AvantGo 3.2)" on some websites. Mobile versions of many websites load in a fraction of the time and are devoid of useless graphics/CSS/javascript.
<ardchoille> Is it possible to change the default user agent string for all web sites?
<ardchoille> I haven't been able to solve this in a few days so I thought I'd ask the guru's :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: the real KHTML/Konqueror gurus would be in #khtml :P
<ardchoille> Jucato: Oh, right
<apachelogger> ardchoille: have a look into /usr/share/services/useragentstrings
<Jucato> of course, apachelogger is here too :)
<cheguevara> hi apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> just copy a file and modify it to your needs
<apachelogger> Jucato: :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: ahoy
<cheguevara> hows it going?
<cheguevara> long time :P
<ardchoille> apachelogger: Aha, so would that work also in ~/.kde/share/useragentstrings/blah ?
<emonkey> na wenns alle schon tun tu ich auch... grüss di apachelogger
<Jucato> amusing that Kubuntu is the only distro-mark visible in the Dot article about the release event :)
<cheguevara> :P
<Jucato> http://dot.kde.org/1200638688/ spot the birdie
<Jucato> er.. I mean the Kubuntu
<apachelogger> hallo emonkey
<apachelogger> ardchoille: technically, yes, so just try and see if it works :)
<nixternal> holy smokes
<nixternal> not even 07:00
<apachelogger> "müde bin ich, geh zur ruh', mir hauts schon wieder d'augen zu"
<ardchoille> apachelogger: It works if you put the new user agent string file in /usr/share/services/useragentstrings, it won't work if you put it in ~/.kde/share/services/useragentstrings/
<ardchoille> apachelogger: And thank you very much for your assistance :)
<apachelogger> ardchoille: k, you're welcome :)
<Jucato> nixternal: you just broke your body clock. you stay up late and wake up veryearly :)
<nixternal> I fell asleep at about 22:00
<nixternal> haven't done that in a while
<Jucato> that's a milacre!
<Jucato> er.. miracle
<emonkey> 3g*
<nixternal> which is good, I wasn't liking my 04:00 go to bed schedule
<nixternal> hey, clee emailed me back asking for my feed, just sent it to him, so soon I will be irritating another planet :p
<wesley> does someone know how to set dragonplayer on a 5.4 ratio
<Jucato> nixternal: yay :)
<Jucato> bout time.
<wesley>  does someone know how to set dragonplayer on a 5.4 ratio
<Hobbsee> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hobbsee> try #kde
<nixternal> I doubt #kde would know that one since dragonplayer just hit the streets...it may not be able to right now, if there is no easy way of doing so, it could be that the feature hasn't been added yet
<apachelogger> #dragonplayer
 * apachelogger is wondering what a ratio would be
<ScottK> Well he was here last night playing with ubotu, so elsewhere is probably a more productive place for him anyway.
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KDE4/KApp4for3
 * apachelogger needs a coffee
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I'm here
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll work a few kde4 packages for hardy in the next days
<Tonio_> Riddell: semantik, knewz, kmediaplayer, blokkal, kblogger, kcall, kdvdcreator, klinkstatus, kmplayer, kplayer, kward, yakuake
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I think the package is br0ken :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yakuake is already done
<Tonio_> apachelogger: are you or some people already working on some of those packages ?
<Tonio_> oki great, I wante to get the info in order not to duplicate :)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: do you know about kmplayer and kplayer?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: also I think someone is working on kblogger
<jpatrick> Tonio_: you'll have to hack away at semantik's build script to get the --prefix working
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ah....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: btw, please don't upload them until the next meeting, I will propose some major changes in the desktop file handling (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KDE4/KApp4for3)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: gutsy?
<apachelogger> ...are you running gutsy? ;-)...
<jpatrick> apachelogger: no, upstream's build system (based on scons) is just weird
<jpatrick> ...
 * apachelogger needs sleep desperately
<jpatrick> ye
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> *uploading
<apachelogger> *
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki, I'll keep them on my ppa then
<jpatrick> as for kplayer and kmplayer - dunno
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ok :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: argh, scons a pain for packaging ;)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: for the 2 players you might ask smarter (when he comes online) and stdin whether they know something
<apachelogger> everything else should be fine
<jpatrick> Tonio_: not to mention upstream fiddles around with it every release
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hehe
<apachelogger> Tonio_: maybe you should suggest upstream to switch to cmake
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well I usually maintained kmplayer in the past, so unless someone is already on it.... I'll of course do it
 * apachelogger is totally in love with that build system
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ok, just check with these two, maybe you can build on something unfinished
<jpatrick> apachelogger: http://freehackers.org/~tnagy/waf.html
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, kmplayer is automake based, and kplayer is cmake.... should be okay
 * apachelogger especially likes unfinished stuff when it got a proper copyright file :D
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I was talking about semantik's build system
<jpatrick> hmm, kmplayer's update go past my RSS reader
<jpatrick> but I think Tonio_' on it
 * apachelogger doesn't like moinmoin -.-
 * emonkey either
 * stdin plongs apachelogger
 * mornfall gives 'n' to emonkey.
<emonkey> hm?
<mornfall> It's "neither".
<emonkey> ah yes
<apachelogger> stdin: btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KDE4/KApp4for3
 * emonkey s english is poor
 * apachelogger thinks emonkey is poor in general
<mornfall> apachelogger: Empty.
<apachelogger> ha
<emonkey> apachelogger, thank you my little sweet sister
<apachelogger> stdin, mornfall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/Apps4For3
<apachelogger> that one :P
 * apachelogger gives emonkey a dry cookie
<mornfall> Yeah.
<emonkey> huh... /me is looking for a glass of water...
 * apachelogger gives emonkey a glass of milk
<nixternal> 09:00 here so /me is looking for a beer :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: totally reproducable
<Jucato> 23:00 here and also looking for beer :)
<nixternal> hehe
<emonkey> apachelogger, thx but we have enough cows in switzerland :P
<apachelogger> today I woke up and wanted a captain morgan ;-)
<nixternal> nothing like cheap rum
<apachelogger> emonkey: I doubt that... far too small country :P
<emonkey> 1600 here and I'm getting my first beer soon
<apachelogger> nixternal: meh
<nixternal> speaking of rum, who here is from Spain? there is a rum in a silver bottle I used to drink when I was in the Navy, and I can't remember the name of it
<emonkey> apachelogger, small yes, but not too small
 * apachelogger considers getting some beer
<nixternal> ponche or something
<apachelogger> I ain't partying tonight
<apachelogger> so I want at least tons of beer
<Jucato> they're probably having fun over at Cali :(
 * Hobbsee drank it all.
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> nixternal: jpatrick is in spain
<apachelogger> Jucato: I just should have gone there to
 * Hobbsee is now officially sozzled.
<nixternal> oh ya, jpatrick what is that rum I am trying to remember?
 * apachelogger never schedules amarok releases the same day as kde releases
<apachelogger> ain't good
<jpatrick> nixternal: I do not know...
<emonkey> apachelogger, 7 Million citizen are enough for a country! :P
<jpatrick> nixternal: Malibu maybe?
<nixternal> hahha, heck no
<nixternal> Malibu isn't Spanish rum is it?
<apachelogger> isn't that in us :P
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> that's what I though
<nixternal> t
<apachelogger> I always wanted to go to malibu
<jpatrick> I thought it was Cuban..
 * apachelogger is singing
<nixternal> another really good rum is from Puerto Rico, it is called 43
 * emonkey loves more the good whiskey
<apachelogger> oban 12
<nixternal> jpatrick: derr, it is from the Caribbean, you are right...I forgot I went to their distillery in the bahamas many years ago
<apachelogger> mhhhhhh
<mornfall> ...
 * apachelogger notes that you are all alcoholics :P
 * apachelogger goes back to watch the amarok talk live from stuttgart
<emonkey> apachelogger, didn't you know that?
 * Hobbsee confiscates all the alcohol
<apachelogger> emonkey: I am very self-focused
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I think I am responsible for it
<apachelogger> in all projects I'm envovled with, everyone starts drinking
<apachelogger> it might be that I'm kinda annoying :P
<emonkey> apachelogger, should I ask feuerzeug how many beer you had just in the amarok.de channel?
<apachelogger> emonkey: sven hat gerade gesagt "Ich bin schon am Ende meiner Zeit" ;-)
<apachelogger> emonkey: I ain't ordering @ feuerzeug
<apachelogger> what for did I code a whole bar for rbot :P
<gribelu> is yakuake-kde4 in any repo yet?
<apachelogger> gribelu: don't think so, it's still sitting in the new queue for hardy
<gribelu> i see
<gribelu> thanks
<apachelogger> gribelu: shouldn't take too long though
<apachelogger> couple of days possibly
<gribelu> :) i've been waiting for it since stdin first posted it on revu
<stdin> I guess I could slap it in the ppa
<apachelogger> stdin: I'd dont advocate this :P
<stdin> apachelogger: you a motppa now ? :p
<apachelogger> nope
<gribelu> stdin: slap away!
<apachelogger> stdin: but, a lot of people are using the ppa
<apachelogger> so if you cause a breakage
<apachelogger> I wouldn't want to be in your position :P
<stdin> apachelogger: the .deb works fine, I'm using it now
<stdin> I have actually tested it :p
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> you never know what we might have missed ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger: how about I put it in my ppa, then whoever wants it can grab it there?
<apachelogger> stdin: advocate for that :P
<apachelogger> stdin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/KonversationOsd
<stdin> it'll be hardy only but those hardy guys are risk takers anyway :)
<apachelogger> so true :D
<genii> Hi people. Is anyone aware of a bug when using the System Settings Disk & Filesystems which inserts html-like gibberish into the fstab? I've helped several ppl in the last week where this seems to be the case. Also if known, is there a patch or someone assigned to this?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I haven't heard of that one, if that is the case though, that would be a critical bug for sure
<genii> nixternal: Seems to be on upgrades from 7.04 to 7.10, fresh installs seem unaffected
<nixternal> that makes it even more interesting, and actually gives me a headache thinking about that one :)
<genii> :-/
 * nixternal bug hunts to see if it has been noticed before
<genii> nixternal: Thanks, I'll scour launchpad as well as i have time
<genii> Hmm. kubuntu seems not to be a project there. Is there another bug-reporting/search site for it specifically?
<nixternal> kubuntu is on lp, but it isn't a meta package/package
<genii> Since it seems not to be on Gnome/XFCE
<nixternal> you know what, something people need to learn is "don't file a bug when you are aggravated"
<nixternal> some of the bug report titles I am seeing, deserve a choking
<genii> nixternal: Yes, I agree :)
<Jucato_> don't read bug reports while aggrevated... can cause choking of other people
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I don't see anything in LP or b.k.o
<genii> nixternal: The specific systemsettings module seems to be mountconfig
<nixternal> hey, anyone know how to fix the nasty fonts in Konqi 4?
<nixternal> the fonts on planetkde.org
<nixternal> mine get all goofy
<genii> Looks like something similar here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/89128
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89128 in kde-guidance "Disk & filesystems (mountconfig) mix hdc with others" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<genii> (not to the font thing, the messy fstab stuff)
<yuriy> genii: the package to look at as kde-guidance
<genii> yuriy: OK, thanks
<Jucato_> genii: ah yes... that's been reported in the forums too... I told them I'd try to look for someone who knows about it :)
<Jucato_> but never got around to do that hahah
<nixternal> kde-systemsettings
<Jucato_> nixternal: guidance :P
<nixternal> kde-systemsettings
<nixternal> file a bug from within systemsettings
<Jucato_> but isnt it for kde-guidance? mountconfig
<nixternal> hrmm, can't back that statement up though with KDE 4, don't have the help menu :)
<nixternal> oh, mountconfig
<nixternal> I don't see the HTML stuff, but I found a very similar bug report to the one there
<Jucato_> bye Hobbsee :(
<genii> nixternal: Since my own system is not experiencing this I'll have to recommend it now each time I see this messy fstab stuff. It inserts gibberish which looks like perhaps html code, apparently with no pattern
<nixternal> where at?
<nixternal> do you have a pastebin of it at all?
<nixternal> bug 104859 is similar
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104859 in kde-systemsettings "Kubuntu: Disks&Filesystem remembers wrong settings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104859
<genii> nixternal: I have a pastebin from today, look at line 15 (and I'm not sure if line 14 is valid either) I've since told him to comment out last 4 lines in there for now. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52418/
<genii> eg <device>
<yuriy> line 14 looks ok, 15 is interesting..
<genii> previously i've seen stuff like "&nsp"   or such inserted somewhat randomly in there
<nixternal> 15 is because mountconfig couldn't figure out the device I am assuming
<nixternal> is the wiki down for anyone else?
<stdin> wiki.u.c and help.u.c seem down
<\sh> Riddell, is kubuntu dapper to kubuntu hardy directly upgradable?
<nixternal> figures
<genii> At any rate another weird thing if you notice is that lines 5 and 12 seem to be synonyms of each other (I checked output of his blkid command to make sure) and the / is mounted by UUID at line 3 but apparently also at line 13 under /media/sdc1
<\sh> nixternal, saw your application for MC :) cool :)
<nixternal> ya, but I will probably get chewed up by Hobbsee and persia though
<ScottK> At least there will be some competition.
<nixternal> people over in #ubuntu-motu could give 2 shits about Kubuntu so my Kubuntu'esque prowness won't be taken lightly I am sure
<nixternal> I shouldn't say people as in all people either
<jpatrick> mc?
<nixternal> ScottK: why didn't you go for it?
<Jucato_> motu council?
<\sh> nixternal, motu is not about kubuntu/ubuntu madness...that's crap
<nixternal> you not going for it was the reason I stepped up actually to put a Kubuntu face over there
<emonkey> hey \sh nice to see you!
<\sh> emonkey, thx :)
<\sh> emonkey, how is life? :)
<emonkey> \sh, I'm in the middle of exams :(
<emonkey> \sh, how's yours?
<\sh> emonkey, good luck for it :)
<emonkey> thx
<ScottK> nixternal: Because I have recently been pretty 'outspoken' recently.  That and I announced I wasn't taking on any management roles during Hardy, so I'm sticking with that
 * emonkey didn't moved \sh s blog to the new laptop, what a shame ... 
<\sh> emonkey, oh I'm on a forced holiday this month..and from next month on I'm working fore a new company .) as you heard, combots product gmbh was closed
<ScottK> Since I was the one that drafted Kmos' death warrant, I'm probably controversial right now.
<emonkey> yes I read it on your blog
<\sh> emonkey, you can get the ubuntu feed from planet ;)
<nixternal> ScottK: hahaha, death warrant :)
<\sh> ScottK, just because you are the only one with guts doesn't mean you are a bad MC member :)
<nixternal> \sh: I know motu isn't about ubuntu/kubuntu madness and if you read through my application you will see the challenges I have detailed
<ScottK> \sh: Agreed, but I said at the beginning of the Hardy cycle I was stepping back a bit and I intend to continue that.
<nixternal> what I would like to see done is the "collaboration between upstream and distributions" take off
<\sh> nixternal, isn't it jorges job? :)
<nixternal> right now, I think we over here in Kubuntu do quite a bit of it between us, Fedora, openSUSE, Mandriva, and we are looking at collaborating with PC Linux OS and Ark Linux
<nixternal> we can't depend on Canonical for everything, seeing as we are supposed to be "community distributions"
<\sh> nixternal, I think it's more a problem of what the business plans are...kde is doing differently from gnome...you can see it even from the behaviour at kde e.v. imho
<nixternal> not in the kde e.V. just yet, so I don't know what goes on behind the scenes, but this is about more than just the DEs
<\sh> distributions coming != from europe like rh or novell are focusing on gnome much more then suse or ark linux
<nixternal> also motu needs a much better conflict resolution scheme, much better documentation, and proven advocational tactics
<txwikinger> nixternal: You sound like you need a lawyer ;)
<nixternal> why do I need a lawyer? I can't stand lawyers :p
<nixternal> gotta be careful, there are some lurking
<txwikinger> advocational tactics? :p
 * txwikinger is only pretending to be lurking
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you are exactly why I said that :p
<nixternal> you and Matt East, but he isn't lurking
<nixternal> in here at least
<emonkey> lol
<ScottK> nixternal: Now that we've established that someone can, in fact, be fired from Ubuntu development, I think conflict resolution will get better.
<nixternal> better and faster hopefully
<nixternal> you did the death warrant a month or so back, and just now it has been resolved
<Jucato> someone can? O.o
<yuriy> someone got fired from ubuntu development?
<ScottK> yuriy: See the MOTU Council ML archives
<nixternal> jpatrick: http://www.caballero.es/  <- it is the silver bottle, Ponche, that Spanish rum I was trying to remember
<jpatrick> nixternal: well, I have no idea when it comes to alcohol :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Agreed, but that's better than it dragging on for months which it had before.  It also took me being kind of confrontational with jono and dholbach at UDS.
<ScottK> So progress.
 * apachelogger gets himself a new stress ball and takes it for a walk
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> you should checkout suse's kde
<apachelogger> my coexistence proposals are so much better than what suse provides
<apachelogger> also our plasma is more stable
<apachelogger> and we have a better dragonplayer
<apachelogger> in fact, I think we have the best .0 right now :D
 * apachelogger is quite proud and hugs everyone
 * emonkey hugs back, and now go with ball(z) and have fun
<Riddell> \sh: no, not officially anyway
<jjesse> Riddell: so is mountain view better then boston?
<\sh> Riddell, thx :)
<Riddell> jjesse: in what way?
<jjesse> are you enjoying it?
 * apachelogger_ feels awfully schläfrig
<blizzzek> hi
<jpatrick> hello blizzzek
<tlayton> hey all. i found this comment in the netbeans start script.  "Ubuntu uses the ancient Bourne shell, which does not implement trap well."  is there a better alternative?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: pling
<\sh> tlayton, you mean the script uses #!/bin/sh as shebang and /bin/sh links to /bin/dash? just replace /bin/sh with /bin/bash :)
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: plong
 * apachelogger_ is listening to The Prime Time of Your Life by Daft Punk on Human After All [Amarok]
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: never mind :(
 * apachelogger_ never minds :P
<tlayton> \sh: i guess i was really wondering what they meant about bash being "ancient"
<apachelogger_> hahahaha
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: have a look at this: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot69.png
<smarter> apachelogger_: funny
<smarter> they should rename it too, like firefox->minefield
<apachelogger_> final version: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot71.png
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: crap
<jpatrick> close some windows!
<apachelogger_> no
<apachelogger_> windows ftw :D
<jpatrick> :O
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot72.png
<apachelogger_> even more improved
<apachelogger_> hrrrhrrr
<txwikinger> apachelogger_: There is a bug
<apachelogger_> indeed
<apachelogger_> why doesn't kde4 have a fonts:/ slave
<stdin> shush, don't report bugs
<apachelogger_> who did br0ke the fonts slave?
 * apachelogger_ looks at stdin
<jpatrick> txwikinger: NO BUG REPORTS, PLEASE
<txwikinger> jpatrick: That is the bug
<apachelogger_> txwikinger: doesn't matter
<apachelogger_> no reports
<apachelogger_> only ones for the fonts slave allowed!
 * txwikinger wonders if he should report the bug that he is under atm
<jpatrick> the bug is I see a firefox icon on the taskbar
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: flash it!
<smarter> the amarok2 splashscreen looks too good for a pre-alpha :P
<txwikinger> flash it or flush it?
 * apachelogger_ should call the police
<apachelogger_> smarter: that's not gonna last
<apachelogger_> smarter: are ye using amarok2?
<apachelogger_> txwikinger: flash
<apachelogger_> someone kidnapped one of our slaves!
<apachelogger_> that ain't good -.-
 * txwikinger thought slavery is not allowed
<apachelogger_> ha!
<apachelogger_> I found it
<apachelogger_> kinda
<apachelogger_> muhahahahaha
<apachelogger_> now I just need to find the right kwrite
 * txwikinger would like to do some work but cannot focus
<nixternal> w00t, panel resizing rocks!
<apachelogger_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: H2 needs your help in #amarok
<apachelogger_> either fonts is the only slave in workspace
<apachelogger_> or everything is b0rked
<apachelogger_> or someone forgot to package the other kios as well
<apachelogger_> no kio = all kio you need
<txwikinger> kio is still better than kia
<apachelogger_> cool
<apachelogger_> fonts is really the only kio in workspace
<apachelogger_> that ain't right either
<nixternal> #ubuntu-classroom - Debian Library Package Part 2
<smarter> apachelogger_: I used to build it from svn but it crashed really too much
<apachelogger_> smarter: wanna try it to evaluate whether we should build packages for the tp?
<smarter> apachelogger_: and it takes age to resize or to draw
<smarter> apachelogger_: why not
<apachelogger_> smarter: that resizing issue will stick for some time
<apachelogger_> until we switched to qt 4.4
<apachelogger_> which should actually be soon
<smarter> apachelogger_: there's a release date for Qt 4.4?
<smarter> brb (2 minutes)
<apachelogger_> smarter: nope... target is march, april IIRc
<gribelu> gdebi-kde uses pretty much all my memory while installing packages.. is that normal?
<ScottK> gribelu: What release are you on?
<gribelu> hardy
<gribelu> but i think it did that even before i upgraded from gutsy
<gribelu> just always forgot to ask about it :)
<gribelu> brb 30 seconds
<ScottK> There was a Konsole bug that was in Feisty that was fixed in Gutsy that caused that.
<gribelu> ScottK: no fixed for me
<gribelu> if you need any other info or whatever i'll help.. otherwise i can live with it
<ScottK> Let me see if I can find the bug
<mhb> good evening
<jpatrick> good evening mhb
<gribelu> did any very recent update kill KDE4? mine seems to crash X or at least KDM after login.. had to log into kde3 :|
<ScottK> gribelu: It was Bug #117731.  Try running this python script http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8558791/gd-test.py and see what happens
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<gribelu> ScottK: k, testing
<ScottK> It wouldn't stun me to find that we'd accidentally reverted the fix
<gribelu> what should i be looking for while running the script?
<gribelu> it opens an 'installing' dialog that looks like the one in gdebi-kde
<gribelu> not high memory usage
<ScottK> Then you have a different problem.
 * apachelogger_ gives mhb a cup'o'tea
<gribelu> could be
<gribelu> :|
<mhb> hi apachelogger_ , jpatrick
<mhb> all the others :o)
<mhb> have you seen the new opensuse 11.0 alpha installation?
 * apachelogger_ only has eyes for jpatrick
<jpatrick> ...
<apachelogger_> have to watch him 24/7 so he doesn't get drunk and destroy the channel :P
<mhb> it uses a custom .qss style, so it looks nice ... in an inconsistent kind of way
 * jpatrick goes back to monitoring #u-es
<apachelogger_> hehe
 * apachelogger_ throws workspace in a pbuilder and wanders of for some stress ball action
<gribelu> so umm.. am i the only one with a dead KDE4?
<gribelu> no clue which logs i should look at
<apachelogger_> gribelu: dead?
<smarter> gribelu: ~/.xsession-errors
 * jpatrick looks for tabs in kopete-kde4
<gribelu> i dist-upgraded.. restarted X.. now after login (in kdm) it loads the.. loader.. and dies
<gribelu> anyway i'll try starting it again and post some logs maybe
<gribelu> brb
<gribelu> so.. this is my ~/.xsession-errors after a clean reboot, with the same ~/.kde4 folder that i used before it stopped working http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52474/ .. and this is ~/.xsession-errors after removing the ~/.kde4 folder and restarting X/logging in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52475/
<gribelu> kde3 works fine..
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> you have a problem with composite
<apachelogger_> I think :D
<apachelogger_> I am actually a bit worried about - kdeinit4_wrapper: Warning: connect(/home/bogdan/.kde/socket-bogdan-linux/kdeinit4__0) failed: : No such file or directory
<apachelogger_> kdeinit4_wrapper shouldn't do anything in .kde
<gribelu> composite is/was disabled
<gribelu> i mean not composite.. umm.. the effects opengl thingie
<apachelogger_> that doesn't have much effect :)
<gribelu> so.. no one else with this problem?
<apachelogger_> not until now
<gribelu> i hate it when i'm the only one
<apachelogger_> hehe
<apachelogger_> I think it ain't a kde issue
<apachelogger_> but some underlying thingy
<gribelu> i did nothing except install those updates and yakuake-kde4
<apachelogger_> probably x
<apachelogger_> hm
<gribelu> by 'those updates' i mean everything updated today in main/universe/multiverse etc.. no PPAs
<apachelogger_> gribelu: please login into a failsafe session with kdm
<apachelogger_> then run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the konsole
<gribelu> ah that i could try
<gribelu> k
<gribelu> brb
<gribelu> apachelogger_: same thing
<gribelu> i forgot to save the log.. did you need it?
<gribelu> after i executed /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde the session was closed and got back to the KDM login screen
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> gribelu: that was a crash in X IMO
<gribelu> but why does it not crash when i start kde3?
<gribelu> kde4 kills it
<apachelogger_> must be some feature in kde4
<gribelu> right after the last icon shows up on the KDE4 loader thingie.. it dies
<apachelogger_> yeah, when it tries to launch kwin apparently
<smarter> is juk-kde4 in good shape?
<gribelu> and since i tried it with a clean ~/.kde4 my configuration can't be blamed either
<apachelogger_> well, maybe kwin tries a query and causes xorg to crash due to it
<gribelu> darn it
<gribelu> xorg-server-core was updated today
<apachelogger_> see :P
<gribelu> i'll try to install yesterday's version
<apachelogger_> stdin: around?
<stdin> yeah
<apachelogger_> stdin: new workspace coming up, I also fixed the icons in games
<apachelogger_> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger_> there we go :D
 * stdin stops trying to figure out qt-designer and starts backporting instead
<ScottK> Speaking of backporting...
<ScottK> Anyone around with Edgy or Feisty Kubuntu installs?
<ryanakca> mhb: what was that wm / desktop environment you were talking about a few days ago? goblygoo ? wooblygoo ?
<mhb> haha :o)
<mhb> ryanakca: oroborus ... it's a Greek snake which circles around, chasing (and eating) its tail ... a metaphor for infinity
<ryanakca> mhb: ahaha... I was sure it had goo in it... you have to admit, I was close enough... lots of 'o's :D
 * ryanakca apt-gets
<gribelu> apachelogger_: my dead KDE4 was caused by some weird problem that somehow borked the xorg GLX extension.. reinstalled some random packages and everything works again :D
<apachelogger_> hrrhrr
<gribelu> true..
<ryanakca> is anybody having issues with not having "Switch Session..." in KMenu in Hardy?
<mhb> ryanakca: KDE3/KDE4?
<ryanakca> KDE3
<mhb> ah... haven't ran that one for quite some time
<nixternal> July 2008!!!!
<nixternal> A new release each month, holy smokes
 * ryanakca thinks he'll switch to KDE4 permanently... since the only reason I stayed with KDE3 was because compiz worked with it... but now it doesn't... so no point :)
<mhb> nixternal: eh?
<ryanakca> new release of what?
<nixternal> KDE 4 Release Schedule on planet kde
<ryanakca> ah
 * ryanakca scratches his head and tries to figure out what the compositing in KDE4 is...
<ryanakca> aha, right click KWin :)
 * ryanakca switches to KDE4... and decides to ask his "how to migrate configs from KDE3 to KDE4" questions to google / #kde
<nixternal> ryanakca: if it is a kde3 app, it will use the configs in ~/.kde
<nixternal> no migration necessary, at least I haven't had to migrate anything
<ryanakca> nixternal: yeah... I'm trying to transfer my kopete settings, konqueror settings, KATE, kwallet, etc to KDE 4 if at all possible
<smarter> kopete3 settings work with kopete4
<nixternal> ahh, kopete-kde4, konqueror-kde4, kate-kde4, kwallet-kde4 I take it?
<nixternal> hrmm, ya go to #kde with that one
 * ryanakca thinks those are the only things he's configured... other than kontact and amarok... but I don't think those two have functionnal KDE4 equivalents
<ryanakca> smarter: yeah... but I have to hunt them down and make sure I've copied them all over... mind you, I guess I could do that... and if there's nothing out there I will,
<smarter> ryanakca: just copy ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc to ~/.kde4
<ryanakca> but it wouldn't really be apealing for the average KDE3 non-devel / my grand-mother to have to search out all their configs and have to manually copy over them over
<smarter> iirc someone is working on a kde3to4 transition tool
 * ryanakca would write a config / migration tool... but I haven't gotten to really learning C++ like I promised planet I would... so I can't :)
<ryanakca> smarter: oooh, goodies :)
<smarter> ryanakca: for those sorts of tool, even shell + kdialog will do :P
<smarter> off to bed
<ryanakca> lol, well, if it's just passing a pile of commands to the shell / a bunch of kdialog popups (Do you want to migrate your Konsole settings (y/n)), I could possibly piece together something... but oh well
 * ryanakca brb, going to KDE4 :D
<wesley_> you guys are amazing the x-server is fixed wich caused that vlc did not work
<jpatrick> gah
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: aren't you over at google?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: are you aware of my age?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: 28?
<nosrednaekim> just a guess
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: 16
<nosrednaekim> uh...I must be getting you mixed up w/ someone else :)
<wesley_> how its with bug 1 on lauchpAD?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wesley_> what abouting making a virus wich will turn every pc with touches it kubuntu
<ryanakca> how could one get a list of the kde4 meta packages?
<wesley_> sudo apt-get install kde4?
<apachelogger_> http://radio.getamarok.com:8000/kde4party.ogg
<ryanakca> wesley_: I guess that would work... I found a list of them on packages.ubuntu.com too... hmmm.
<wesley_> kde4 meta yhink installs almost everthing fvrom kde4
<wesley_> apachelogger will that video stream after its finshid can downloaded?
<apachelogger_> wesley_: dunno about download, but on youtube
<wesley_> okay wich chanbnel?
<wesley_> on youtube
<apachelogger_> *shrug*
<apachelogger_> wesley_: will be posted on dot.kde.org I guess
<apachelogger_> or at least planetkde
<wesley_> is this live?
<ryanakca> stdin: you were talking about moving "User <user> on <host>       Kubuntu" to the top of the KMenu?
<gribelu> are you guys getting decent performance in KDE4 with composite on? for me it's annoyingly slow when i restore a window (after minimize).. like 1 second or so
<apachelogger_> http://radio.getamarok.com:8000/kde4party.ogg
<apachelogger_> gribelu: either your chip is crap
<apachelogger_> or, which is highly possible, your driver is crap
<gribelu> nvidia 6600gt.. 'dirty' drivers
<gribelu> compiz was fast as long as i didn't use too many windows at once.. which i do :>
<apachelogger_> lol
<gribelu> what chip are you using?
<apachelogger_> I have no clue, intel on workstation and laptop
<apachelogger_> works on both like a charm
<claydoh> gribelu: http://dot.kde.org/1200050369/1200126492/
<gribelu> must be that intel thing.. with the oss driver
<claydoh> there is atweak that helps my gf6200 for this
<gribelu> claydoh: thanks, reading
<claydoh> and the guy has the same card as you :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-19
<gribelu> claydoh: didn't help.. actualy it was pretty fast except for restoring windows after minimize.. and i alt-tab a lot
<gribelu> ah.. no matter
<claydoh> ahhh
<blizzzek> gn8
<Riddelll> anyone able to send a text message for me?
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> Riddelll: Where too
<Riddelll> hmm, I wonder if I can even get the number
<ScottK> I'll be in and out, so if I'm around when you do, I'll let you know I got it.
<Riddelll> ScottK: /msged
<ScottK> Riddelll: I got no /msg
 * ScottK needs to run anyway
<Riddelll> +358 503122448 "muse is dying"
<Riddelll> silly freenode
 * ScottK tries
<uga> Riddelll: don't worry, phone costs keep spammers off mobile phones
<ScottK> I think I sent it
<Riddelll> thanks ScottK
<nixternal> apachelogger_: your patch for the wallpaper doesn't work btw
<apachelogger_> nixternal: cool
 * apachelogger_ is wondering why though
<nixternal> Riddelll: I sure hope muse isn't a person
<nixternal> bbiab, gotta go eat some pizza
<Jucato> pizza...
<Jucato> :(
<Riddelll> nixternal: fortunately not
 * apachelogger_ is now in a quite euphoric mood and starts rolling of amarok 1.80
<Jucato> nixternal: btw. you're on planetkde already
<Jucato> oooh looks like the kplayer license problem will be resolved: http://trolltech.com/company/newsroom/announcements/press.2008-01-18.1601592972
<Jucato> "Trolltech’s Qt to be licensed under the GPL v3"
<nixternal> Jucato: ooh groovy, to both planet kde and gpl v3 :)
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> my god, this pizza we had tonight was the biggest I ever had
<nixternal> 2 pieces and I wanted to blow up
<Jucato> wow
<nixternal> jjesse will tell ya, I can eat a whole pizza by myself :)
<Jucato> why am I not surprised? :D
<nixternal> who is sending me ctcps
<Jucato> not me
<nixternal> w00t, apachelogger_! did you add a patch to fix the fonts in Konqi too?
<nixternal> who is that in the picture with you Riddell? besides konqi and katie
<Jucato> the first couple don't look too happy..
<nixternal> oi
<Lure> any core-dev around to sponsor new snapshot of kdepim-enterprise?
<apachelogger__> stdin: bug 183800
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183800 in kdebase-kde4 "cannot lock KDE 4 desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183800
<apachelogger__> there is a solution proposed to add kdm-kde4 as dep for extragear-plasma
<apachelogger__> the question is just whether this might be dangerous for users
<apachelogger__> bug 184291 also sounds nice :|
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184291 in kdebase-workspace "Wrong encoding with kde applications using a kdm4 X session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184291
<stdin> apachelogger: settings a depends on kdm-kde4 should be fine, locking works even when not using it as the default display manager. as for 184291, I don't have a clue :)
<ryanakca> is this known "Kpackage requires the SMART Package Manager to be installed in order to function"  when starting KPackage KDE4 from the kmenu?
<apachelogger> yes
<Jucato> I filed a bug report for that
<ryanakca> okies :)
<apachelogger> just dunno what to do :P
<apachelogger> maybe kick kpackage
<Jucato> it should depend on smartpm-core
<apachelogger> ok
 * ryanakca is having fun exploring KDE4...
<Jucato> not any packager's fault though... even the CMakeLists.txt of kdeadmin and kdeadmin/kpackage doesn't even mention SmartPM at all
<apachelogger> !info kpackage-kde4 hardy
<ubotu> kpackage-kde4: KDE4 package management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 428 kB, installed size 952 kB
<apachelogger> pfft, can't you tell me the src package
 * apachelogger mumbles: stupid bot
<ryanakca> file a bug against ubuntu-bots
<ryanakca> Source: kdeadmin-kde4
<Jucato> should be kdeadmin-kde4 or somethign :)
<apachelogger> I am too busy for filing bugs
<ryanakca> lol, well, I'll file it and you can confirm?
<apachelogger> sure
<Jucato> file which one?
<Jucato> oh nvm :P
<ryanakca> lol
 * ryanakca wonders on just writing the patch and sending it to Seveas instead of filing a bug
<apachelogger> hm stdin arleady created a debdfif
<apachelogger> very nice
<Jucato> yeah I bugged stdin about that last weak :D
<stdin> someone's talking about me, I can tell :p
<apachelogger> someone write a postit: kdeadmin ain't in backports
 * apachelogger stops work on kdm
<apachelogger> stdin: can you please have a look at the init file, for me the stop cmd doesn't work, reporting the pid file doesn't exist
<apachelogger> my global shortcuts are br0ken again
<apachelogger> this issue is totally strange
<stdin> apachelogger: I've just been trying to figure out why that happens, then knetworkmanager decided that I don't have any network interfaces so I had to configure my wireless manually :)
<apachelogger> oioi
<apachelogger> all fucked up
<apachelogger> awful
 * emonkey has also installed kwifimanager if knetmanager doesn't works
<emonkey> but that's very rarely
<stdin> now that's odd... PIDFILE is set as /var/run/kdm-kde4.pid, but /var/run/kdm.pid is used
<apachelogger> stdin: probably some variable issue
<apachelogger> where the -kde4 gets kicked out due to wrongly passed var
<ryanakca> apachelogger: looks like if I write the patch he'll apply it
<ryanakca> should be simple enough...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: hooray :)
 * stdin investigates kdm some more
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> kdm-kde4 is isn't all that useable
<apachelogger> causes strange graphical quirks for me
 * Hobbsee pondres how out of date her edgy machine must b
<Hobbsee> e
<ryanakca> lol
 * apachelogger uploads kdeadmin ubuntu2
<apachelogger> wooha
<apachelogger> kpackage needs a patch to use sudo by default -.-
<apachelogger> can't they just use kdesu :|
<ryanakca> heh... see, it seems to me that everything, or most of the stuff I do, for Kubuntu/Ubuntu is for the developpers, instead of the end user... groupware server... patching bot... website is half & half...
<claydoh> a quick question for the forum: is kde4 not avail for feisty due to compatibility or just time/manpower?
<apachelogger> probably both
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'm guessing that we're dropping adept for kde4 ?
<ryanakca> claydoh: ... my reply would be that if they really want to have fun with kde4, and they aren't afraid of a bit of work, to compile it from source / svn. Otherwise, I'd second apachelogger ...
<stdin> claydoh: it needs newer libs that would all have to be backported an probably break a lot of things
<claydoh> thats what I said in reply, and then he asked why :)
<claydoh> he has trouble with gutsy, feisty works for him better
<stdin> tell him "stdin said so, that's why" :)
<claydoh> stdin: that works :)
<stdin> you can also tell him to set up his own PPA to build KDE4 on feisty, that way he'll soon figure out the exact reasons why it won't work
<mornfall> ryanakca: You are? Hm.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I have no idea about dropping adept
<apachelogger> there is not really any better replacement
<apachelogger> qpackagekit is br0ken
<stdin> apachelogger: I think I've found the problem with KDM, I'm testing a patch now
<apachelogger> kpackage is one hell of confusing crap + it doesn't go very deep in dpkg magic
<apachelogger> stdin: cool
<mornfall> Well.
<ryanakca> mornfall: eh?
<apachelogger> mornfall: someone is working on a qt4 port actually, right?
<mornfall> apachelogger: Well, I am.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ah, ok... so KPackage is just something thats there because its there?
<apachelogger> mornfall: ok :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yet another package manager
<ryanakca> apachelogger: okies
<apachelogger> it's usable, but is neither what our users need and we want
<mornfall> But I should probably know if you are going to drop it, since I would have more time for other things, then.
<apachelogger> mornfall: you might throw a discussion about this up on schedule for our next meeting
<ryanakca> mornfall: I'm not... I just guessed we were because I saw a Kpackage KDE4 and not an Adept KDE4
<apachelogger> but as saied, I see no reason why we should do at this point
<apachelogger> stdin: can you please backport yakuake to the ppa?
<apachelogger> http://kemistry-desktop.blogspot.com/2008/01/kde-400-no-yukuake-for-kubuntu.html
<stdin> apachelogger: didn't someone tell me not to put it into the ppa, hmm?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> hold on
 * apachelogger thought it is in the archives already
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> it appears to me I didn't upload
<stdin> well that's rather silly of you isn't it ;)
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> I signed it with my key
<apachelogger> but didn't dput it
<claydoh> pleasepleasepleaseplease no kpackage please please
<claydoh> adept is much better :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: I already saied that kpackage is no alternative for us, didn't I? :P
<apachelogger> uh, turkish spam
 * claydoh didn't read up sorry
<claydoh> or down rather
<claydoh> thank yo  thank you
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> "A penis is a terrible thing to waste."
<mornfall> To knowledgeable people... Is adept-notifier and adept-upgrader still used?
<apachelogger> ain't spam lovely :P
<mornfall> I imagine -installer has not been replaced, but those two, dunno.
<apachelogger> mornfall: notifier I think, but I don't have that stuff running, so....
<mornfall> Riddell: Around?
<apachelogger> -(~:$)-> ls /usr/share/autostart/|grep adept
<apachelogger> adept_notifier_auto.desktop
<apachelogger> so I'd say notifier
<apachelogger> mornfall: what would we replace it with?
<apachelogger> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=yakuake but this time :P
<stdin> time to put dgetlp to use
<apachelogger> nah, time to write some more meeting cruft :P
<mornfall> apachelogger: No idea.
<mornfall> apachelogger: I have thought the upgrader thingy has been replaced, so along that could go notifier.
<mornfall> Hm, 23rd is Wed. I could probably make that one.
<mornfall> Do they happen here?
<apache|mobile> stdin: why do we want .kde for KDE 4? I can't remember...
<apache|mobile> mornfall: #ubuntu-meeting
<mornfall> Okey. Anyone could remind me? : - ).
<mornfall> I assume CEST?
<mornfall> Err.
<mornfall> CET
<apache|mobile> mornfall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apache|mobile> UTC
<mornfall> Hmh, UTC.
<apache|mobile> always UTC :D
<apache|mobile> UTC FTW!
<mornfall> Eh.
<mornfall> So I am +1, meaning midnight.
<mornfall> Ah, I guess that's because Riddell is UTC ; - ) *hides*.
<mornfall> Hm, there should be some CDBS users around?
 * apache|mobile points at smarter
<smarter> hi
<smarter> sup?
<apache|mobile> smarter: ahoy, oxygen cursors rc1 is going to be released in some days, so we just wait for that
<smarter> apache|mobile: fine
<stdin> apache|mobile: umm, do we?
<apache|mobile> I do
<apache|mobile> already got the main reason
 * apache|mobile is loosing memory
<apache|mobile> anyway, the thing is
<apache|mobile> if we go with .kde4, it's not future proof
<apache|mobile> because
<apache|mobile> we need a wizard for hardy
<apache|mobile> which takes care .kde4 users can migrate their kde3 stuff
<stdin> oh, you mean in the "future", yeah
<apache|mobile> and once we switch to .kde for kde4 we have to migrate everything back and at the same time move the kde3 data to .kde3
<apache|mobile> so we should go with .kde for kde4 already in hardy
 * apache|mobile writes the wiki page
<nixternal> mornin'
<jpatrick> afternoo'
<smarter> evenin'
<jjesse> mornin
<stdin> hmm, guess what I just found out...
<stdin> our kdelibs5 seems to use -rpath
<Tm_T> stdin: I'm not really pregnant?
 * Tm_T hides
<stdin> Tm_T: not anything quite so exciting, no
<apache|mobile> stdin: you heard thiago about rpath
<stdin> apache|mobile: yeah, I know what he thinks ;) but isn't it policy not to use it in our .debs?
 * apache|mobile doesn't really honor wrong policies
<apache|mobile> and I chose to belive kde over debian
<apache|mobile> probably only because I'm evolved in one of them ;-)
<stdin> but that means that I didn't have to go to all that trouble of disabling rpath with yakuake-kde4
<apache|mobile> *envolved or something
<apache|mobile> stdin: well, it's only my opinion
<apache|mobile> nixternal would probably eat you
<stdin> well if kdelibs5 has rpath, it doesn't matter if yakuake-kde4 does or not
 * apache|mobile actually thinks thiago should write a blog or something about why rpath isn't evil
<apache|mobile> stdin: yep
<apache|mobile> pretty much so
<stdin> so I could have saved a good hour of my life there :p
<apache|mobile> stdin: you should just starten to listen to kde devs :P
<apache|mobile> anyway
<apache|mobile> stdin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/DotKde
<apache|mobile> makes sense?
<stdin> an hour I could have spent sleeping or something useful like that
<apache|mobile> stdin: you have no idea how often this happened to me already
<stdin> apache|mobile: what about hardy installs that have kde3 only? they'll just have a .kde3 right?
<apache|mobile> stdin: yep
<apache|mobile> .kde just gets moved to .kde3
<apache|mobile> we need some reliable way of migration detection though
<apache|mobile> maybe an entrie in the kdeglobals config
<apache|mobile> so the wizard knows - oh the user only used .kde3 now and therefore it's in .kde3, now I just need to ask whether he wants to migrate the configs or start off with a clear profile
<apache|mobile> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot66.jpg
<apache|mobile> ^ would be the usual migration options when starting kde4
<apache|mobile> technically, there is also the case when someone used kde4 in gutsy, hence has a .kde4 directory, but that ain't that important, because the kde 3 ones are probably better configured, hence migration of these makes more sense
<apache|mobile> well
 * apache|mobile starts writing the wizard page
<stdin> how will gutsy (kde3) -> hardy (kde3) migration go, ie: how will you move .kde to .kde3
<stdin> ?
<apache|mobile> stdin: I think the best thing is to just change the kde sessions for kde to execute kubuntu-startkde which acts a wrapper, so the wizzard gets executed before the actual starting process
<apache|mobile> so we can do an unde the hood move without showing the actual wizard
<apache|mobile> just mv .kde to .kde3
<apache|mobile> and write an entry in the kdeglobals of .kde3
<apache|mobile> oh, well cp -r even
<apache|mobile> mv might be bad for a later following kde 4 migration of the user configs ;-)
<stdin> cp -a is better :)
<apache|mobile> what eva :P
<apache|mobile> I'm sure Riddell will find a wicked minded python cmd ;-)
<stdin> well, -a perseveres permissions
<stdin> apache|mobile: this should fix kdm http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/post-rel/kdebase-workspace_4.0.0-0ubuntu8.debdiff
<stdin> (again)
<apache|mobile> stupid kdm
<apache|mobile> stdin: thx, will test later
<nixternal> stdin: are you going to put yakuake-kde4 into the ppa?
<nixternal> gutsy users are getting antsy :)
<stdin> nixternal: I uploaded it a while ago
<jpatrick> yay!!
<apache|mobile> nixternal: guts geeks :P
<apache|mobile> no user would use yakuake IMO
<apache|mobile> *gutsy even
<jpatrick> why?
<apache|mobile> stdin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/MigrationWizard
<apache|mobile> jpatrick: users don't have a konsole addiction which would have them run an app which keeps a konsole always available in background
<jpatrick> apache|mobile: I like it :p
<apache|mobile> jpatrick: you're a geek! :P
<nixternal> many people have a yakuake addiction
<nixternal> including me
 * apache|mobile is wondering what causes the global shortcut breakage all the time
<jpatrick> apache|mobile: it's useful to just press F12 and presto
<apache|mobile> must be some configuration quirk since it works with a clean .kde4
<apache|mobile> jpatrick: yeah, but only if you do that a lot of times a day
<nixternal> stdin: where is the hardy yakuake-kde4? I can't wait any longer :)
<apache|mobile> nixternal: in nu
<nixternal> roger
<stdin> nixternal: blame apachelogger :p
<apache|mobile> if only Riddell would be around
<mhb> so it's set in stone now that we're going to .kde3?
<mhb> for hardy,  that is
<apache|mobile> stdin: wouldn't matter much there are quite some "old" packages for kde stuck as well
<mhb> I don't think that will happen
<apache|mobile> mhb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/DotKde
<apache|mobile> happy fiddeling in hardy+1 I wish
<mhb> apache|mobile: well... I think it's too late to be thinking about a change in KDE3 this big
<apache|mobile> mhb: what makes you think that?
<mhb> I would be *very* surprised if people like Tonio_ approved this plan
<apache|mobile> good lord kwin(22795): Couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop:  "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/knotify4'."
<apache|mobile> mhb: why?
<mhb> apache|mobile: migrating every user's home directory is tricky, and will surely result in hundreds of broken systems
<apache|mobile> mhb: so we better beak it in hardy+1?
<apache|mobile> or letz wait until kde5, then the issue will resolve automagically :P
<mhb> I'd say so. We're not migrating yet to KDE4 completely, so why should we break systems for the people that want to stay safe for some more time?
<apache|mobile> because we have to break it at some point
<apache|mobile> or
<apache|mobile> we stick to kde3
<apache|mobile> also a good solution
<apache|mobile> avoid the breakage
<apache|mobile> anyway
<apache|mobile> mhb: why do you think that would break something?
<mhb> every minor change in the distro breaks something
<apache|mobile> hm
<apache|mobile> in that case
<apache|mobile> letz stop development
<mhb> judging by the user's feedback
<mhb> apache|mobile: how about "break stuff only if you must"
<mhb> apache|mobile: we have to break a lot of systems that want to migrate from KDE3 to KDE4 with Hardy+1
<nixternal> apache|mobile: or you wait for openSUSE to finish their migration assistant if they are still planning on one :)
 * mhb still hates wizards, frankly
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> the magic ain't what it used to be...
<apache|mobile_> nixternal: 50 bucks they do ;-)
<mhb> well, with Hardy+1, there will only be one direction - to KDE4.
<mhb> that means we don't have to do any wizards for people that go KDE3->KDE4, the conf files can be migrated "without them knowing"
<mhb> in theory
 * jjesse prefers mages to wizards
<apache|mobile_> mhb: what with kde3 apps?
<apache|mobile_> don't they need configs?
<apache|mobile_> so at it's best you have to copy to .kde3 or something
<mhb> apache|mobile_: so your plan would be say "port Amarok conf files only when Amarok2 is installed and Amarok1 is not?" and s/Amarok/any KDE app for every user on the system ?
<apache|mobile_> eh?
<mhb> if we ship Hardy+1 with Amarok1 (KDE3), and suddenly people would want to install Amarok2, then they'd expect their configs to be ported automagically over the minute they install it
<mhb> same with digikam and just about any app
<apache|mobile_> yep
<apache|mobile_> but I choose non-broken desktops over that
<mhb> wait
<apache|mobile_> because having kde4 and kde3 both in .kde will so break everything
<mhb> that's according to your plan
<mhb> you cannot choose non-brokend desktops over that
<mhb> you'd ditch your plan :o)
<apache|mobile_> -.-
<apache|mobile_> mhb: cp -rfa .kde .kde3 start set .kde3 as config dir and check whether anything breaks
<nixternal> anyone know if transparency can be set correctly in yakuakde-kde4 yet?
<smarter> nixternal: there was something about transparency in konsole in latest commit digest
<smarter> I never figured out how to enable transparency in konsole4 nor yakuake :P
<jjesse> will the kde 4.0 in hard be kde 4.0 or 4.0.x?
<apache|mobile_> 4.0.x
<smarter> jjesse: possible roadmap: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2008/01/18/kde-41-release-team-aims-at-july-2008/
<nixternal> konsole-kde4 --enable-transparency   <-- smarter
<nixternal> jjesse: 4.0.x
<mhb> sebas said something about having a 6-month schedule for KDE
<smarter> nixternal: I'll try
<nixternal> looking like 4.0.2
<apache|mobile_> no
<apache|mobile_> 9 month schedule
<mhb> 9? really?
<apache|mobile_> yes
<apache|mobile_> which is quite cool, because we don't have .0 releases in kubuntu then
<mhb> "Furthermore, KDE will be releasing a new feature version every 6 months"
<toma> 6 month
<apache|mobile_> hm
<apache|mobile_> *shrug*
<nixternal> Feb: 4.0.1 | Mar: 4.0.2 | Apr: 4.0.3 | May: 4.0.4 | Jun: 4.0.5 | Jul: 4.0.6 | Aug: 4.1.0
 * apache|mobile_ read something about 9
<toma> apache|mobile_: typo
<apache|mobile_> cool :P
<apache|mobile_> anyway, time to get a coffee
<mhb> I so hope it's not going to be July/January
<nixternal> time to warm up my cup
<apache|mobile_> mhb: why not?
<mhb> that would be really out-of-sync to us
<toma> mhb: it is
<Lure> what do you think about fix for bug 164332: I am leaning for adding simple Suggest for "kontact" package (as Recommend cannot be on universe, right)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164332 in kdepim "kontact should suggest or recommend dcoprss" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164332
<apache|mobile_> mhb: that gives us time to test
<nixternal> jjesse: btw, we have the go-ahead to start pushing docs to trunk/ for KDE
<apache|mobile_> and as saied we don't have to ship .0 releases
<apache|mobile_> but instead .1 or .2
<stdin> nixternal: the support for transparency is in yakuake, but only in base 4.0.1
<apache|mobile_> means we can provide a pretty stable product
<mhb> true, but I guess users won't be happy too much... we'll see
<apache|mobile_> afk
<toma> mhb: we are one month in front of gnome, that goes in, non?
<apache|mobile_> mhb: you're thinking of the wrong users
<apache|mobile_> afk2
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<mhb> toma: I guess so. We'll see.
<toma> ;-)
<toma> mhb: or you can take the .5/.6 and be super stable
<Lure> toma: do you see that .x releases will be also monthly after 4.1 (I see 4.0.x more as an exception)
<toma> Lure: that is the plan
<Lure> toma: ok, that means lot's of releases (12/year)
<toma> yep
<toma> even more if you consider the beta's for 4.1
<Lure> toma: kde has brave release team
<toma> Lure: yes, i'm happy to see a lot of people involved
<Lure> toma: I like very agressive plan of releases in order to ride the kde 4.0 wave
<toma> we all do ;-)
<toma> but i would be against releasing something when it's crap, just because we planned to
<toma> so don't be surprised to some small tweaks in the schedule
<ryanakca> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> woooohooooo
<Lure> toma: sure
 * apachelogger waves over to #amarok for some karma
<apachelogger> ryanakca: thanks a lot :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: :D
<smarter> when are we going to make kubuntu-{desktop,default-settings}-kde4 packages?
<apachelogger> smarter: start writing a list :P
<apachelogger> currently in kubuntu-desktop || proposed for -kde4 || comments
<apachelogger> somethng like that
<smarter> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> smarter: wiki I'd say
<jpatrick> nixternal: could you add the next kubuntu meeting to the fridge? I asked in fridge-devel a week ago
<nixternal> yup, date and time?
<nixternal> never mind
<nixternal> /topic :p
<apachelogger> yakuake is in the ppa
<jpatrick> nixternal: did the ml even get the message?
<jpatrick> first time I tried sending with alpine
<nixternal> I didn't see it, but then again I really haven't looked
<nixternal> just send stuff directly to me via msg
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> I'm trying to get rights there ;)
<nixternal> meeting added
<nixternal> get rights where?
<jpatrick> fridge
<nixternal> what kind of rights? posting rights?
<jpatrick> yeah, kinda
<nixternal> feel like writing Ubuntu news stories? :p
<jpatrick> with a KDE twist :)
<nixternal> there hasn't been any "Kubuntu" news really
<nixternal> we might get one articles every 2 months to toss up there...right now it is just nothing more than a place to post UWN
<nixternal> it has become stale
<jpatrick> shame :(
<nixternal> it was good when imbrandon and I took over last year after sabdfl asked us to take over the Fridge
<nixternal> we even dropped buntudot which was getting more hits than the fridge ever had
<jpatrick> behindubuntu's dead too
<nixternal> we even had buntu pod casts
<nixternal> ya, I like the behindubuntu series
<nixternal> I read all of the behind* sites out there...I like reading about the lives of the developers
<crimsun> jpatrick: eh?  I thought it just had a new post fairly "recently"
<\sh> nixternal, if everything goes fine, I'll start with a ubuntu webtv show :) hopefully it works with our flash stuff
<nixternal> NO FLASH :p
<nixternal> webtv would be some cool stuff
<\sh> nixternal, my new company is doing this stuff....the live tv client can include people watching the stream. if they agree to be included into the show and have a webcam attached you can even see those people live
<\sh> s/see/see and hear/
<nixternal> in North America we used to have TechTV years ago on Satellite which was awesome...that got bought out by g4TV and it became nothing but a lame gaming channel, which seems to be heading towards a Spike TV like channel
<\sh> nixternal, when I saw the product for the first time during my interview, I said directly: guys, if the studio application is running on linux somehow, we push it throughout the FLOSS community...
<jpatrick> crimsun: Current Interview from behindubuntu.org is from "Interviewed: November 2006"
<crimsun> jpatrick: oh, I mistook it for behindmotu.
<crimsun> pfft, who cares about real life anyhow.  :-)
<\sh> crimsun, my wife?
<crimsun> \sh: of course. :-)
<nixternal> it is cool seeing where other developers are from, what they enjoy doing and what...learn some neat stuff from reading those behind* series
<\sh> oh...
<\sh> nixternal, jump over to germany and come around :) no sleepingbag needed :)
<\sh> nixternal, you could see it live ;)
<nixternal> hehe, one of these days I will make my way back to Europe
<nixternal> probably in the next year or so
<nixternal> working on reconciliation with my ex-wife, and seeing as she was raised in Europe, she will be down for moving back there I am sure
<\sh> the life of a MOTU is not funny...sleeping, waking up, going to work, doing some work, going back home, kissing wife, dinner, wife needs attention, wife goes to bed, doing some motu stuff, sleeping...
<nixternal> hehehe
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger notes that his life looks all different :P
<crimsun> oh, while people are active.
 * apachelogger runs away
<crimsun> will kubuntu 8.04 continue to use alsa via arts?
<crimsun> I need to know, because this throws a wrench into one piece of ubuntu's pulseaudio migration
<crimsun> i.e., I can't easily push libao, etc., to use pulse as the default backend
<jpatrick> crimsun: KDE4 has phonon
<crimsun> jpatrick: which will go through GSt or xine-lib?
<apachelogger> kde3 doesn't
<apachelogger> crimsun: xine I'd say
<jpatrick> crimsun: xine I believe
<crimsun> right, I'm not so much concerned about phonon presently, but I need to know for kde3
 * apachelogger doens't think we are building gst right now
 * apachelogger doesn't think gst is in 4.0
<crimsun> since breaking kde3 at the expense of ubuntu 8.04 isn't an option
<apachelogger> crimsun: one can't break arts anymore than it is
<apachelogger> but it's not worth the work to get it work with pulse
<apachelogger> the code is super awful
<nixternal> crimsun: KDE 3 will use Arts still
<crimsun> apachelogger: arts isn't the issue; it's the various libs used by other apps (pidgin, ogg123, xmms, etc.)
<nixternal> arts is proven, solid, stable, and unmaintained! gotta love it :p
<apachelogger> but for libungif we have to do a transition because it's unmaintained :P
<apachelogger> crimsun: so you must love kde4 ;-)
<crimsun> I love-hate anything doing with computers.
 * apachelogger has a Komputer :P
<\sh> apachelogger, what transition?
<\sh> apachelogger, most of the stuff is done for ubuntu ;)
<\sh> mozart-gtk is missing, but you can give it a shot, because I failed badly not knowing anything about the mozart language
 * \sh likese beethoven much more ,)
<jjesse> will the release of 8.04 be the first distro to ship w/ kde4 bydefault or will another distro be out before 8.04 that will include kde4 as default?
<apachelogger> \sh: I have a bug report in one of the kde4 packages I fiddle in.... so I'm pretty much annoied by that transition :P
<jpatrick> jjesse: yeah, I think we're the first krazy guys
<\sh> apachelogger, kdepim foo?
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> actually
<nixternal> jjesse: openSUSE, Debian, Foresight, and I am sure others, but they will be doing like we do, a KDE 3 and a KDE 4 release
<apachelogger> I need to file an request
<apachelogger> kdepim has to be thrown out for hardy
<\sh> apachelogger, I think it just needs a rebuild to catch up with the deps...afaik
<apachelogger> there is no 4.0.0
<apachelogger> \sh: it probably wouldn't even build against 4.0
<\sh> hoho..who pushed this package in then?
<jjesse> but will 8.04 come out before fedora, debian, opensuse etc
<apachelogger> \sh: all riddells fault :P
<jjesse> with kde4 by default?
<nixternal> Foresight will release the month prior to us I think
<nixternal> but openSUSE has already released 10.3 with KDE 4
<apachelogger> didn't we do that as well?
<apachelogger> I mean a cd?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> openSUSE and Debian were before us eith the Live CDs I believe
<nixternal> s/eith/with
<apachelogger> doesn't matter
<apachelogger> quality counts
<jjesse> but that is still 7.10 for us, what i'm wondering is if fedora 8 or whatever version and opensuse 10.4 or whatever come before 8.04
<apachelogger> and our kde 4 will rock!
<nixternal> apachelogger: no doubt
<apachelogger> even if I have to destroy all my stress balls until then
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> jjesse: ask google :P
<jjesse> grin :)
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger is listening to Smoke on the Water by Deep Purple on Machine Head [Amarok]
<apachelogger> wooohooo
<nixternal> Fedora 9 I don't know about actually, I haven't seen anything from them actually
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> hell ya, Deep Purple!
<apachelogger> fedora9 will be post hardy
<jjesse> and the kde 3 version will be 3.5.8?
<apachelogger> werewolf is only 2 months old or something
<apachelogger> jjesse: seems so
<jjesse> apachelogger: thx
<apachelogger> there is no schedule for a .0
<apachelogger> .9
 * jjesse goes back to workiing on ubuntu book
 * apachelogger continues freezing
<jjesse> apachelogger: what temp is for you?
<crimsun> ugh.  How to get libao transitioned without breaking everything still using alsa directly...
<apachelogger> dunno, but cold
<jjesse> in michigan its -5 w/ the wind (farenheight)
<apachelogger> 12°c maybe
<apachelogger> in the room that is
<jjesse> wow turn up the heat
<apachelogger> I did
<apachelogger> something is probably broken
 * apachelogger turns the lights on :D
<apachelogger> hmm, low level heating
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> I hate apport reports
<apachelogger> bugg 183772
<apachelogger> bug 183772
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183772 in kdebase-kde4 "package kdebase-data-kde4 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/lib/kde4/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.FavIcon.xml', que está también en el paquete konqueror-kde4" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183772
<apachelogger> not only that I don't understand the message
<apachelogger> the report doesn't even answer
<crimsun> I'd guess kdebase-data-kde4 is attempting to overwrite that file that is (formerly) owned by konqueror-kde4
<crimsun> a missing C+R
<apachelogger> konqueror-kde4 still exists
 * apachelogger is tempting to close that bug as invalid
<apachelogger> crimsun: we even asked always to remove the old packages, because we don't support upgrades
 * apachelogger is listening to Greenfields, Golden Sands by Yusuf Islam on An Other Cup [Amarok]
<crimsun> sounds reasonable.
<apachelogger> hm, with some modifications kdm-kde4 ain't looking that awful
<apachelogger> still it is causing graphic quirks -.-
<apachelogger> can someone reproduce bug 183381
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183381 in kdebase-kde4 "konqueror-kde4 browsing in kde 3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183381
<jjesse> do we all have to change our nicknames now?
 * jjesse is now known as jjjjeessssee
 * smarter is now known as mmyy keybbooardd is brooo
<ryanakca> eh, I'm going to upgrade my server... on which this irssi, the #ubuntu-trivia bot and the mockup contest rules are stored... wish me luck :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: good luck!
<ryanakca> lol
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> bug 182749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182749 in kdebase-kde4 "konqueror crashes due to KJS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182749
 * ryanakca twiddles while rsync runs
<apachelogger> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.2/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<nixternal> http://www.deviceguru.com/2008/01/17/an-open-letter-to-mark-shuttleworth/
<apachelogger> that is like... eh.... awful
<apachelogger> 3.5.2
<apachelogger> that is like.... old
<nixternal> yay, people who are absolutely clueless when it comes to marketing, operations management, and infrastructure management
<nixternal> they write crap like that
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> that is dapper
<apachelogger> did we backport kde4 to dapper?
<nixternal> heck no
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what to do with that bug report
<nixternal> I would love to see the report for that one
<apachelogger> and how did he get it installed anyway
<Nightrose> apachelogger: kwallet in kde4 doesn´t seem to store my passwords for fish and ftp in konqueror - is this a known problem?
 * ryanakca wonders if it would be more of a safety feature...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: your configs are b0rked
<apachelogger> saftey++
<nixternal> how the hell did he do that in that bug report
<ryanakca> one password gets compromised and the passwords to 10 other servers get compromised
<nixternal> !info kdebase dapper
<ubotu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27.3 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok will check thx
<ryanakca> not that the server owner deserves any less if they're running ftp...
<apachelogger> nixternal: edgy had .5, so that guy is obviously running dapper
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> the error appears in /usr/lib/khtml
<apachelogger> non of my business
 * apachelogger tosses the bug over to kdebase
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have time to try reproducing bug 184379
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184379 in kdebase-kde4 "localization in KDE 4 does not work any more" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184379
<Nightrose> apachelogger: right now no - will do in 30 mins or so
<Nightrose> is that ok?
<apachelogger> sure, no hurry
<Nightrose> k
<smarter> l10n works here
<smarter> but I'm not on amd64
<apachelogger> IMHO that shouldn't really depend on the arch
<smarter> maybe a broken build
<apachelogger> might be
 * ryanakca bbl
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: can you sponsor new kdepim snapshot upload?
<toma> kdepim snapshot?
<Lure> toma: kdepim-enterprise branch
<toma> ah kde3
<Lure> btw, is keynote video from release-party already online somewhere?
 * Lure thinks he missed something...
<toma> no, they are working on it
<toma> 15gb
<Tonio_> Lure: will do tomorrow, send me an email please !
<Lure> toma: ok
<Tonio_> Lure: I have friends at home so I'm not available
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks, enjoy time with your friends
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks :)
<blueyed> Are there ppas with kde4 builds from svn?
<nixternal> nope
<nosrednaekim> blueyed: I don't think so
<blueyed> I've thought I've heard so.. might be a good idea, wouldn't it?
<mhb> I wonder when they make the panel movable and resizable like sebas promised :o)
<blueyed> Are the fonts on http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/b/boinc/boinc_5.10.30-4/changelog broken for you, too?
<nixternal> 23 Jan 20:00 UTC: Edubuntu meeting | 23 Jan 22:30 UTC: Forum         elkbuntu Council | 23 Jan 23:00 UTC: Kubuntu Developers
<nixternal> ^^ that means we need to reschedule or change the time of our meeting
<mhb> from the UI, that is.
<nixternal> or we just have the meeting in here
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/ <- says LTS, could you have it edited?
<blueyed> mhb: that appears to happen in 4.1, I could imagine.. but I'd wish I'm wrong..
<mhb> ", so early adopting users won't need to wait until July for some sorely missing features (resizing, moving panel, anyone?!)"
<mhb> so I guess earlier, I can't wait :o)
<apachelogger> mhb: you ever wondered why we have so many package updates for kde4? :P
 * Lure does svn switch back to trunk, no excitement in 4.0.x anymore... ;-)
<apachelogger> lol
<Lure> apachelogger: you are anyway put most of it into kubuntu packages, so no difference ;-)
<apachelogger> true ^_^
<Lure> apachelogger: I will use kubuntu kde4 packages now as fall-back from svn, so do not break it ;-)
<apachelogger> d'oh
 * apachelogger always is looking forward to the next break :|
<nixternal> I'm not
<nixternal> I depend on KDE 4 :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<apachelogger> me too :P
<apachelogger> still a breakage is always a nice thing to have, makes my heart beat faster
<Lure> apachelogger: particualrly if you have caused it
<apachelogger> yeah
<Lure> thinking about all that people yelling your name all around the world ;-)
<apachelogger> considering I am the one who is uploading stdin's and my stuff, it's mostly me
<apachelogger> Lure: never thought about it that way
<apachelogger> like it :D
<Lure> btw, is stdin planning for motu soon?
<nosrednaekim> hehe... doubt he would have any problems :)
<apachelogger> stdin: did you package a pure debhelper package yet?
<stdin> apachelogger: I have done, but recently it's been mostly cdbs. I understand debhelper more though
<stdin> if I can see the whole rules file in one go, I can understand the process more
<apachelogger> stdin: you have my support for motu then
<apachelogger> after all, you're breaking kde4 less often then me :P
<apachelogger> *than
<stdin> it's because I'm afraid of being hit with hobbsee's "clue stick" :p
<apachelogger> something to be afraid of, indeed
<jpatrick> stdin: nothing compared to TechBoard
<smarter> is there any cool thing to package/update? :}
<ScottK> Anyone here with Edgy or Feisty Kubuntu installs that can do a quick test for me?
<stdin> jpatrick: what? there's something more fearsome that hobbsee in the word?! maybe I should consider becoming a hobbit
<Lure> ScottK: just strange guys with kde4-svn ;-)
<ScottK> FIgured.
<jpatrick> stdin: lucky one doesn't have to go though TB nowadays
<Lure> ScottK: did you try #kubuntu?
<Lure> ScottK: sometimes users like to help...
<ScottK> Lure: No.  Good point.
 * ScottK generally avoids the user channels
 * apachelogger doesn't like users either :P
<jpatrick> ScottK: #kubuntu-testers full of guinea pigs
<Lure> ScottK: me to, but they have helped me couple of times in similar cases
<Lure> ScottK: and mhb arranged quite some testers in past
<ScottK> Thanks.   I'll try -testers first.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: I have one on the other computer
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: Is this other computer available?
<nosrednaekim> yep.... 32 bit... but I really can't DL anything
<nosrednaekim> (its fiesty)
<ScottK> You can't download from a PPA?
<nosrednaekim> well, nothing big... I hve dial-up
<ScottK> Ah.  You don't want to do this then.
<ScottK> Thanks for offering thoug.  A new clamav (~15 MB) is part of the deal.
<nosrednaekim> that would take a little over a hour and a half, you sure?
<ScottK> Let me see if I can find someone in Kubunt or Kubuntu-testers
<apachelogger> yummy
<apachelogger> contributor comments on revu
<apachelogger> very smooth
<cheguevara> hi
<jpatrick> cheguevara: wb
<nixternal> who, el che is back out of hiding! :)
<nixternal> err, whoa, not who
<jpatrick> and it's iRon :D
<iRon> hi all :)
<jpatrick> and danimo: hi
<danimo> heya!
<danimo> apachelogger: are there amarok 2.0 pre packages yet?
<jpatrick> :)
<apachelogger> danimo: technically yes
<apachelogger> but
<smarter> danimo: amarok2 is not worth it atm
<apachelogger> we will roll tech preview 1 soon
<apachelogger> and this will end up in the ppa
<apachelogger> smarter, jpatrick, nixternal, stdin: btw, the decision was 4/1 for an inclusion in ppa
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I'm the only one that said yes?
<apachelogger> s/for an inclusion/in favor of an inclusion
<apachelogger> i.e. 4 yes and 1 no :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: honey now I have some time to check that bug ;-)  is it save to install kdm-kde4? I remembered it having some problems
<apachelogger> without me taking a vote at all
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pretty much
<Nightrose> k
<stdin> apachelogger: did you try ubuntu8 yet?
<apachelogger> stdin: nope
<apachelogger> will do
<apachelogger> after I got something to eat
<cheguevara> hi jpatrick hi apachelogger :P
<stdin> oh well, I've waited 4 hours, what's a little longer :p
<cheguevara> hows it going
<cheguevara> nixternal, s/hiding/lack of internet
<cheguevara> :P
<apachelogger> stdin: lol
<Nightrose> apachelogger: seems to get into an endless loop here when changing language to german in the system settings
<Nightrose> it goes to 90% and starts a t 0 again
<Nightrose> 3 loop now
<Nightrose> 3rd
<Nightrose> 4th
<Nightrose> I am going to cancel it
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> kdm-kde4 is totally b0rked
<apachelogger> stdin: doesn't work for me
<stdin> apachelogger: what bit?
<apachelogger> stdin: the pid bit
<stdin> apachelogger: is it at least using /var/run/kdm-kde4.pid ?
<Lure> apachelogger: did you change config file?
<apachelogger> stdin: can't say, I'll do some investigetion on that stuff anyway now, so don't worry
<apachelogger> Lure: which config?
<Lure> apachelogger: I think there are some entries for log and pid files in kdm config file
<stdin> apachelogger: you may have to reconfigure kdm-kde4, the path for default-display-manager has changed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> stdin: uses the right pid
<apachelogger> so there might be some problem at creation
<stdin> apachelogger: it also checks that /proc/<pid>/exec contains the $DAEMON name before it'll try to kill it
<apachelogger> stdin: there are quite some paths wrong
<blizzzek> gn8
<nosrednaekim> is there a meeting in 5 minutes?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> my UTC translator is off.. sorry ;)
<jpatrick> it's next week wednesday 23:00 UTC
<nosrednaekim> what was I thinking.... sorry
<jpatrick> no prob...
<apachelogger> stdin: I think you b0rked kdm even more :P
<stdin> I'm working on it
<Tm_T> haha
<apachelogger> stdin: me too
<apachelogger> that is redundant
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, tell him
<apachelogger> well
<stdin> Tm_T: tell the bully to stop picking on me
<apachelogger> stdin: stop working
<apachelogger> I fixed it
<apachelogger> genkdmconfig-kde4 was the problem
<apachelogger> native version works
<apachelogger> god I hate those scripts
<apachelogger> god I hate those X killers
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> now it's broken again
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger kicks kdm
<Tm_T> stdin: welcome back, my young padawan
<stdin> hmm, kdm-kde4 seems to work for me :)
<apachelogger> you are just as b0rked as kdm :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, I don't wanna do that anymore
<nixternal> no doubt
 * apachelogger should have become a ballet dancer :S
<nixternal> kdm-kde4 gave me the error "quit smoking crack dummy! it ain't gonna work!"
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> here it goes
<apachelogger> we has a config error
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> 50 bucks, debian is responsible :P
<stdin> apachelogger: all it needed was "dpkg-reconfigure kdm-kde4" to set /var/lib/kde4/bin/kdm as the default and it all went swimmingly
<apachelogger> stdin: well, yes, basically, but under the hood are edges, too many edges
<stdin> debian is always responsible, that's what's so good about being downstream :p
<apachelogger> and these edges will cost us 500 bugs at the time
<apachelogger> stdin: we shouldn't be... most kde4 packages probably have 90% changes compared to the debian ones ;-)
<stdin> not kdm, kdm is all their fault. that's my story anyway
<stdin> editing patches in nano is fun though
<jpatrick> vim!
<stdin> I don't do vim
<stdin> not since many years ago when I tried editing a file and had to hard reboot because I couldn't figure out how to exit the damn thing
<apachelogger> vim!
<apachelogger> lol
<jpatrick> stdin: :q!
<apachelogger> rebootin
<apachelogger> yummy
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> here is tha story
<stdin> jpatrick: I know *now*, but didn't then :p
<apachelogger> stdin: kdmrc overrides the pid setting
<apachelogger> question is just
<apachelogger> does it do that by default
<apachelogger> or just because of some debian patch
<stdin> apachelogger: yes, that's why I added the patch for it
<jpatrick> stdin: hehe
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> note: never apply patches when eating
<apachelogger> why dit that patch not get in?
<stdin> apachelogger: should do, it's the 2nd bit of 07_kdmrc_defaults.diff
<stdin> "@@ -873,9 +873,9 @@" is mine
<apachelogger> yeah, I applied it manually now
 * apachelogger kicks patch
<apachelogger> the more I use that app the more I hate it
<stdin> and /etc/X11/default-display-manager needs to be the same as $DAEMON which needs to *not* be the wrapper script, as the init script checks /proc/<pid>/cmdline (which will be the real path)
<apachelogger> yeah
<stdin> so I thought "either I rewrite the init script, or change /etc/X11/default-display-manager", so I changed /etc/X11/default-display-manager :)
<apachelogger> good point :P
<stdin> the good thing is that because all the kdelibs have -rpath we don't actually need wrapper scripts :p
<apachelogger> Oo
<Lure> stdin: we should move script kdm-kde4 script wraper directly in /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> rpath ftw!
<apachelogger> letz use rpath all over the place
<apachelogger> screw the policies
<apachelogger> Lure: we don't use kdm-kde4
<apachelogger> actually we should kick it from the package
<stdin> all it would take is one extra line in the init script if we took off rpath anyway
<Lure> apachelogger: ok, just recalls this from time back...
<nixternal> Nightrose: @ the guy in the IRC channel (you know who you are): For gods sake check if the person you are talking about is in the channel. Your comments were way off.
<nixternal> I am sorry :p
<Nightrose> nixternal: thx - I think i got it off my chest now with that blog ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> don't get thatone
<nixternal> I am going to borrow from your presentation :)
 * apachelogger notes that he isn't uptodate
<Nightrose> nixternal: sure - which ine?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I figure since I spout off so much, it was me :p
<nixternal> the KDE 4 one
<apachelogger> *head scratching*
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe yea that was by inge wallin - thank him ;-)  there is more stuff in his presentation as I wrote - but I had to kick some slides as I had only around 15 minutes to talk
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: actually sebas made it I think :P
<apachelogger> but as saied I'm out-of-date
<apachelogger> completely
<Nightrose> apachelogger: might be but inge´s mail sounded like he did
<apachelogger> social, technical, even pornographical
<apachelogger> Nightrose: as if you wouldn't do the same :P
 * Nightrose cuddles the out-of-date-apachelogger :P
<Nightrose> hehe no I would not
<Nightrose> why would I?
<apachelogger> -.-
<nixternal> apachelogger: in Nightrose's last blog post, she said the "@ the guy in the IRC channel" bit, and I assumed out of fun it was me, unless it was me :)
<nixternal> does that help clarify the above statements at all?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> a little
<nixternal> I was making a funny, hopefully not about myself
<apachelogger> that wouldn't be the first time, would it?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> now I b0rked kdm-kde4
<apachelogger> completely
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe I assume you did not fly over to stuttgart yesterday? if so it was not you since that jerk was in the audience
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> jerk talk
<apachelogger> Nightrose: was he at least hot?
<apachelogger> or such an ugly nerd?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dunno - don´t know which one of them he was
<Nightrose> but I assume he was fat and ugly
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> and smelly
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you get a killer already?
<Nightrose> *g* nope - should I?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: course
<Nightrose> hmmm /me calls
<Nightrose> what do I ask the killer to do apachelogger?
<apachelogger> well, what killers usually do :P
<smarter> apachelogger: who cares about kdm-kde4? :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I see.. :P
<smarter> it's ugly and does nothing more than the kde3 version
<apachelogger> smarter: well, for the kde4 hardy we will use it
<apachelogger> also as a motu I can't stand such useless b0rked packages
<toma> smarter: with that argument, you can kill plasma and use kicker
<smarter> plasma does cool things
<Nightrose> indeed
<smarter> kdm does what a dm does
<smarter> are the kdm3 themes compatible with kdm4?
<apachelogger> probably
<smarter> so that at least we get something decent
<smarter> time to create a kubuntu-default-settings-kde4 :}
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> first we need kubuntu-desktop-kde4 :P
<apachelogger> and properly packages all over the place
<jpatrick> TODO: disable KTip KDE 4
<apachelogger> before I wouldn't even think to think about thinking about a default-settings
<apachelogger> indeed
<iRon> apachelogger: I need working kdm-kde4 to implement bulletproof-x for it.. so I could help you with it ;)
<apachelogger> smarter, jpatrick: we could start off a todo
<apachelogger> in the wiki
<smarter> things I think we should put in k-d-kde4: kwallet, kmix
<apachelogger> <-- wiki addicted
<apachelogger> yay
<jpatrick> apachelogger: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo <- needs love
<smarter> wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/KDE4MetaPackages ? :]
<apachelogger> iRon: well, stdin already did a lot, so the package isn't far from done
<apachelogger> just need to change the default settings for a bit, they make my eyes bleed
<apachelogger> stdin: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo <- needs love
<smarter> can I put random idea for the k-d-kde4 package in Kubuntu/Todo ? :P
<apachelogger> for not that shouldn't be problem I think
<iRon> Btw, i've found how to implement "User Hard Disk Mounting" in KDE4. Do we need this for KDE4?
<apachelogger> smarter: just make it clear the ideas are for k-d-kde4 ;-)
 * blueyed has a dejavu re: Kubuntu/Todo
 * apachelogger is listening to White Room by Eric Clapton on Complete Clapton [Amarok]
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> there is a 30000 inches big issue in kdm-kde4
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so where can I find this guy?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: no idea since he used a random nick :(
<Nightrose> but I think for him knowing that I read what he wrote will be embarassing enough ;-)
<apachelogger> don't be so sure
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I wanna read as well
<apachelogger> hm, omg bug 184434
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184434 in kdebase-workspace "KDE 4.0 panel & App. Launcher freak out when running Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184434
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> now that is what one gets for using firefox
<apachelogger> I luve KDE :D
 * Nightrose is listening to Cry by Rihanna on Good Girl Gone Bad [Amarok]
 * Nightrose searches for apachelogger mind
<Nightrose> don´t loose it again honey!
<Nightrose> +`s
 * apachelogger is grumpy now
<Nightrose> ?
<apachelogger> why does this always happen to me
<apachelogger> stupid mind
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger throws stress balls around
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> I talk a stress ball for a walk
<apachelogger> *take even
<Nightrose> talk might helo as well ;-)
<Nightrose> *hep
<Nightrose> meh help
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> stdin: why do we have the wrapper scripts at all? ;-)
 * stdin thinks of a reason...
<stdin> to run KDE 4 apps in a KDE 3 session when you haven't set the KDE 4 $PATH
<stdin> there, that's one reason
<apachelogger> stdin: debian/links?
<apachelogger> less work, less build time sucking, less of everything, more transparency :P
<stdin> well some things will need the right $PATH, kfmclient4 for instance
<stdin> other than that, links would work just as well
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think kfmclient4 is really the only
<stdin> I haven't seen anything else that needs it, no
 * apachelogger now is also totally in love with rpath
<stdin> so /usr/bin/kfmclient4 can be a script that just sets the PATH then runs '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient4 "$@"', the rest should just magically work
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> stdin: do you want it to my Apps4for3 propsal, or should I do?
<apachelogger> +add somewhere
<stdin> you can, I'm trying to fix something that's bugging me
<stdin> I can't get X11 forwarding to work on one host, even though it used to and the configs are the same here and there
<stdin> and ssh -vvv isn't telling me a thing, so I'm looking at raw TCP packets :p
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-20
 * stdin gives up and heads to bed
<nixternal> KDE 4 stalls at 2.6MB downloaded during downloading...now that is annoying...
<nixternal> apachelogger_: fix that ^^ :p
 * nixternal goes and watches a movie
<apachelogger_> lol
<apachelogger_> nixternal: that bug appears totally random and is around for ever
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> cool
<apachelogger_> I broke kdm again
<apachelogger_> woohoo
<apachelogger_> that ain't logical
<apachelogger_> stuff breaks without touching it
<apachelogger_> lovely
 * apachelogger_ goes to bad
<apachelogger_> ah
<apachelogger_> first some karma for kdm
<apachelogger_> nini
<Nightrose> nini apachelogger_
<Nightrose> :)
 * claydoh uploaded his first package to his ppa
 * claydoh crosses fingers....
<raw> Hi, where's the custom session in kdm gone?
<mornfall> Ghaa!
<mornfall> Hi, anyone willing to do a little testing for me? : - ).
<emonkey> -v
<mornfall> I am preparing packages for adept 3.0~alpha1. But there are some issues...
<mornfall> First, I am on debian sid, so they may need to be rebuilt for (k)ubuntu.
<mornfall> Second, they are not built yet, so give me a few minutes.
<Lure> mornfall: you can upload them to ppa
<mornfall> No idea  what ppa is.
<emonkey> mornfall, Unfortunately I've to go in a few minutes ...
<mornfall> And then, I have no way to build on (k)ubuntu myself.
<mornfall> Maybe if someone is willing to rebuild it and upload there, that would be good.
<Lure> Your personal package archive: if you have LP account, you have PPA too and can easily build for any version of ubuntu
<emonkey> PPA is something like the suse build service
<Lure> mornfall: I can also upload to my ppa if you want
<mornfall> Interesting.
<mornfall> Give me a minute.
<Lure> will be back in cca 1 hour or so (need to get to playground with may daughter)
<Lure> mornfall: it is really easy to enable and use: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<mornfall> Let me see.
<mornfall> http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept-3-deb/
<mornfall> Going to try the PPA thingy.
<mornfall> Anyone, what suite should these go to? I have kdelibs5-dev in builddepends.
<Lure> mornfall: did you manage to do it with ppa?
<mornfall> Lure: Not yet, I just tried to upload again.
<mornfall> The first got rejected because they have unstable in changelog.
<Lure> mornfall: yep, just put hardy
<mornfall> PPA uploads must be signed by an 'ubuntero'.
<mornfall> (Rejected therefore.)
<Lure> mornfall: yep, you need to sign Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<mornfall> Ergh.
<Lure> mornfall: will try to upload to my ppa
<Lure> mornfall: so libept and adept3.0?
<mornfall> Lure: All that's in that url -- they build-depend in a chain.
<mornfall> Lure: Also, if apt-xapian-index (from Debian) is not in ubuntu, it is required for runtime.
 * Sime has managed to apply the "show apps from current desktop only in the taskbar" feature from KDE's SVN to 4.0.0, and it works.
<Lure> mornfall: apt-xapian-index is version 0.4 in hardy, so probably ok
<mornfall> Great.
<Lure> Sime: please send patch to apachelogger__... (would like to have this even if break i18n freeze)
<mornfall> The package also now got ACCEPTed.
<Sime> Lure: what is his address?
<Lure> Sime: apachelogger@u.c
<Lure> Sime: he does most of kde4 package uploads currently
<mornfall> Lure: How long does it ~ take for the build to start?
<jpatrick> mornfall: less than an hour
<mornfall> Hm, hour.
<Lure> mornfall: https://launchpad.net/+builds - seems buildd for ppa are not under load, so it should be sooner (just to be picked up by cron scripts)
<mornfall> Well, they still need to go through 3 rounds.
<mornfall> If they work at all.
<mornfall> Anyhow, if someone is willing to test locally, grab from http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept-3-deb/. Off to chop wood.
<mornfall> Laters.
<Lure> mornfall: btw, all three accepted to my ppa too, so will see who will be faster (if mine build at all as I am beyond space limit) ;-)
<mornfall> Hm, nothing new. And no more wood.
<danimo> does nspluginviewer embedding work for anyone in KDE 4?
<mornfall> Lure: Can you try installing adept from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/me-mornfall/ubuntu hardy main ? Or anyone...
<mornfall> I am off for a walk now, but would be great if someone tried them out : - ). See the notes at https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive as well.
<mornfall> Laters
<smarter> danimo: doesn't work for me
<nixternal> danimo: doesn't work for me, it pops up little windows for nspluginviewer
<jpatrick> danimo: it works sometimes for me
<smarter> same as nixternal
<smarter> i use r48 I think
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 23th January 23:00 | KDE 4.0! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger__> Sime: is the implimentation complete yet?
<apachelogger__> last I checked it was only at a very basic state
<Sime> apachelogger__: how complete does it need to be? I works here, although a little bit slow.
<apachelogger__> bah, I just broke amarok's toolbar graphic -.-
<Sime> apachelogger__:  I can later test how fast it works on KDE svn trunk. Maybe I missed a patch.
<apachelogger__> seems to be fairly useable... http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=762830 fixes all the issues I had
<apachelogger__> Sime: well, it ain't worth anything if it slows everything down even more
<apachelogger__> plasma is really slow enough alrady IMO :P
<Sime> apachelogger__:  the taskbar is slow to update when changing desktops. (~1 sec). The rest is the same.
<apachelogger__> 1 sec? Oo
<apachelogger__> omg
<apachelogger__> Sime: maybe it depends on some of the speed improvements done earlier
 * apachelogger__ just wonders... when aaron finds out... ohhhh, I don't wanna clean up afterwards ;-)
<apachelogger__> Sime: I'm a bit worried about the patch size
<apachelogger__> you see, we have to maintain the patch until 4.1 gets out... which is quite some time
<apachelogger__> maybe we can cut it down a bit
<Sime> apachelogger__: merge them down into one and try again. I think there is a bit of redudancy.
<apachelogger__> woohoo :D
<Sime> is that a good woohoo?
<apachelogger__> Sime: that is a sarcastic woohoo ;-)
<apachelogger__> you know, I'm pretty much all reversed, like I say cool when something sux, or that I first implement code, then wrap it in a function, then make that function an private object and then wrap that in a class ;-)
<apachelogger__> lol
<apachelogger__> I was running my svn session all the time
<apachelogger__> that explains a lot :D
 * apachelogger__ kicks kdm again
<apachelogger__> !info kde4 hardy
<ubotu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Lure> mornfall: libept did not build http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11450355/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.libept_0.5.13.ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger__> stdin_: where should we place bug 184544 ? it's not really a kdebase bug, since apt is 3rd party
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184544 in kdebase-kde4 "apt kio-slave missing in konqueror-kde4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184544
<Lure> Hobbsee: do you understand what is wrong with kdepim upload?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah
<Hobbsee> i'm fixing it
<smarter> I put some ideas for k-d-s-kde4 and k-d-kde4 in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo
<Lure> Hobbsee: -sd instead od -sa?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Lure> Hobbsee: I know the feeling ;-)
<Jucato> apachelogger__: change the package affected to kio-apt?
<Lure> smarter: great, please add this to topic for next meeting (to review it)
<smarter> Lure: ok
<apachelogger__> Lure: that meeting is gonna take 5 hours
<apachelogger__> smarter: I don't get 'kickoff kubuntu branding here instead of patching kdebase-workspace'
<Lure> apachelogger__: does not need to if somebody proposes action items
<Lure> apachelogger__: would be nice if patch would not include kubuntu stuff, but read it from config file
<smarter> Lure said it for me ;)
<Lure> apachelogger__: should patch might be accepted upstream for 4.0.x
<Jucato> "Put kickoff kubuntu branding in k-d-s instead of patching kdebase-workspace"
<Lure> s/should/such/
<apachelogger__> Lure: it's a suse patch, so they might have to get it upstream
<Jucato> smarter: "logo at the top right of konqueror" the animated one?
<smarter> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> ah the throbber
<Lure> apachelogger__: probably, it was agreed to some extend also on release-party: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-release-team&m=120078652611862&w=2
<smarter> like in konqueror3
<Jucato> yeah, it's called a throbber... for a second there you had me thinking of another icon :)
 * ryanakca weeps at not receiving any mockups
 * ryanakca considers spamming the planet again
<emonkey-t> ryanakca, still no answer?
<ryanakca> emonkey-t: none :S
<emonkey-t> :/
<ryanakca> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups
<ryanakca> There's only the default template
<ryanakca> Oh well, I'm betting on UWN to give it some publicity
<emonkey-t> jep
<smarter> why is there no announce on kubuntu.org ?
<smarter> (for the contest)
<ryanakca> smarter: because nobody has gotten around to it / webmaster doesn't think it ought to go on it?
 * ryanakca shrugs
<smarter> IMHO, people browsing on kubuntu.org are the most interested in a new website
<mornfall> Lure: It seems to have passed in mine.
<Lure> mornfall: not really, failed log was from your ppa
<mornfall> Ah. Hm.
<mornfall> Sorry : - ).
<mornfall> I just seen 3 binary, ok and walked away...
<Lure> mornfall: https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<mornfall> Lure: Ah, right, failed tests (and I also know why). Hmh.
<Sime> funny, the media popup from KDE 3 appears in KDE 4 sessions if you are running a KDE 3 application. Logical but annoying.
<apachelogger_> oh I hate it when I lose the connection
<Tm_T> oh I don't run my irc client in home
<Tm_T> ;)
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: get a server and screen irssi from there
 * Jucato was just pointed to the joys of irc bouncers... :)
<Jucato> of course I still have to run the bouncer @ home... I don't think servers allow them
<apachelogger_> irssi sux
<apachelogger_> quassel ftw!
<apachelogger_> anyway, I have no server, so :P
<smarter> apachelogger_: quassel has been released?
<apachelogger_> nope
<apachelogger_> but I actually have a snapshot pocket :P
<Jucato> hahah
<apachelogger_> <-- probably has more packages for yet-unreleased software, than for released one
<nixternal> booyahkah
<nixternal> KDE 4 Gutsy LiveCD has no sound
<apachelogger_> woohoo
<apachelogger_> omg
<apachelogger_> !
<apachelogger_> so amarok is useless
<apachelogger_> that ain't nice -.-
<Lure> apachelogger_: btw, any progress on kdm-kde4 front?
<apachelogger_> Lure: nope, it breaks on build for me, even though I don't touch the bit where it breaks
<apachelogger_> I'm thinking on redoing the patches from scratch
<Lure> apachelogger_: I am now on hardy packages, so might have time to look into it tonight
<apachelogger_> we should do this for the default configs at least
<apachelogger_> Lure: well, it works so far
<apachelogger_> it just look like shit
<apachelogger_> and has some weird bugs
<apachelogger_> like it messes with encoding for some reason
<Lure> apachelogger_: encoding? like i18n?
<apachelogger_> yes
<apachelogger_> like umlauts and accents are b0rked in translations
<apachelogger_> I think even in dolphin
<Lure> apachelogger_: ok, will try slovenian version of kde4 then
<apachelogger_> k
<blizzzek> re
<lucky_lucas> Hi, is there any chance to have a very preview of the simon speech to text in kubuntu ? It's written in qt4
<lucky_lucas> www-simon-lstens.org
<lucky_lucas> www.simon-listens.org
<Lure> apachelogger_: is kde4 translated for you at all? my slovenian install only has .desktop file translations, the rest is in english
<smarter> french translation works fine
<Lure> smarter: interesting. you using just hardy packages?
<Lure> smarter: do you have kubuntu/kde3 also installed?
<smarter> Lure: nop, I'm on gutsy with ppa packages
<smarter> Lure: yes
<Lure> smarter: ok, I have installed hardy-server + kde4 meta package
<Lure> it might be that something is missing (depends)
<Lure> smarter: what does "env
<Lure> "env | grep LANG" return
<Lure> smarter: if you run in Konsole
<smarter> LANGUAGE=fr_FR:fr:en_GB:en LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<Lure> ok, that is the problem
<Lure> my LANGUAGE is empty
<smarter> LANGUAGE is set in /etc/environment here
<Lure> smarter: yep, you have probably set it with kde3 or during install
<smarter> it was during install I think
<Lure> smarter: my system was installed in english (server install)
<Lure> apachelogger_: btw, kdm takes ages to start here (like 3-5 minutes after boot, for the time I only see text console)
<jpatrick> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-January/025086.html
 * Lure purges and installs again
<jpatrick> wth?^^^^^
<Lure> jpatrick: talking about new kde4 package? ;-)
<jpatrick> Lure: in a passive sort of way
<Lure> apachelogger_: ok, that cured it - now it starts much faster
<Lure> stdin: around?
<stdin> Lure: for a little while
<apachelogger_> cool :P
<Lure> stdin, apachelogger_: where do we want kdm-kde4 config: in /etc/kde4 or in /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4 ?
<Lure> there is currently mismatch between config files and /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 script
<apachelogger_> Lure: I've fixed it already
<apachelogger_> goes in usr/lib as everything
<Lure> apachelogger_: ok, good
 * Lure fixes it locally
<apachelogger_> Lure: you better work somewhere else for now ;-)
<apachelogger_> I fixed a lot crap in that regard
<apachelogger_> I just need to get it compile properly so I can upload
<Lure> apachelogger_: did you also change DAEMON= to point to actual binary in /usr/lib/kde4/...?
<apachelogger_> yep
<Lure> apachelogger_: ok, great
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: "dragonplayer has moved to kdemultimedia"
<apachelogger_> I no
<jpatrick> :p
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: dude, I'm working with it's dev everyday :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: and I'm working with you everyday :p
<apachelogger_> work is overrated anyway
<jpatrick> hi mhb
<mhb> good evening
<ryanakca> mhb: no mockups :(
 * ryanakca looks for something to do and notices the ToDo link in the topic
<jpatrick> yay
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I'll poke my contacts in kubuntu-es, see if they can come up with anything
<ryanakca> jpatrick: thanks :D
 * ryanakca wonders if he should make the kubuntu-desktop-kde4 metapackage
<jpatrick> ryanakca: don't mention it
<ryanakca> jpatrick: oh, btw, remember that promo material I translated a few months ago?
<ryanakca> Well... my teacher finally gave it back corrected on Thursday :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: oh, yeah, I found a French version from ages ago laying around on the wiki from the old Kubuntu Marketing pages
<ryanakca> lol
<jpatrick> but you might want to push your updated one to the (hardly-used) branch
<ryanakca> hmm... since I've volunteered myself for making the kubuntu-desktop-kde4 , should it be provided by kubuntu-meta, or a seperate source package, since one goes to main and the other to universe?
<ryanakca> kk
<jpatrick> ryanakca: you might want to poke apachelogger_ or smarter about k-d-kde4
 * ryanakca waits for their input
<apachelogger_> I dunno
<Lure> ryanakca: I would suspect kde4 will go to main too and Riddell mentioned that we cannot change seeds for some reasons yet
<apachelogger_> probably we should create kubuntu-meta-kde4
<ryanakca> Lure: seeds?
<Lure> ryanakca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<Lure> ryanakca: meta package is just start of the mess needed
<ryanakca> Lure: ah, kk, thanks
<ryanakca> hmm... for some reason firefox and KDE4 don't seem to want to play nice with each other...
<hads> Works here
<Lure> ryanakca: yep, firefox looks ugly under kde4 (gtkqt does not work or something)
<jpatrick> Lure: Firefox is emulated GTK, no?
<Lure> jpatrick: probably, not sure really
<jpatrick> that's what I heard once
<ryanakca> Lure: that, and when you type in a text field on a page, or scroll, the pager and/or the the taskbar flickers
<Lure> ryanakca: I do not see that problem here - are you using desktop effects?
<Lure> ryanakca: I also recall one bug with firefox and nvidia
 * ryanakca grumbles at everything else on the Todo being taken and debates between getting back to learning C++ or doing bugs
<ryanakca> yep, desktop effects, and yep, nvidia :)
<ryanakca> ... but firefox doesn't flicker, just it's little bubble on the taskbar and/or the desktop pager, depending on how the planets are aligned and the amount of black spots on the sun...
<Lure> ryanakca: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154830
<ubotu> KDE bug 154830 in general "Plasmoids aren't correctly drawn when firefox is opened and you type something" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<ryanakca> hmm... mine doesn't go like that... it just goes fully transparent... wait...
 * ryanakca wonders if it has anything to do with the transparency effect
<ryanakca> (transparent until I mouse over / click on it)
 * ryanakca updates nvidia
<iRon> ryanakca: I want to ask about kubuntu site.. do you planning to redesign it's structure too? e.g. 'FAQ' section must be in Documentation.. Remove duplicate 'Wiki' links.. and so on..
<ryanakca> iRon: yes
<iRon> ryanakca: I'm asking, because I've some experience in usability design..
<ryanakca> iRon: full redesign... we're migrating to drupal.
<ryanakca> iRon: oooh :)
<iRon> ryanakca: also i know a good web designer.. will ask him for the help..
<jjesse> dang its cold outside
<todobg> can some1 fix this bug with libkdeprint.so.5 ?
<ryanakca> todobg: what bug?
<ryanakca> did you file it?
<todobg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4base/+bug/164791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164791 in kde4base "libkdeprint.so.5: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<ryanakca> heh, interesting... I might look into it... but no promises...
<todobg> huh
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-12
<Hobbsee> ScottK: indeed.  The only things i actually can do are those exposed through launchpad.  If and when they work.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh dear...
<nixternal> :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: all you need to do is to sort your mail based on the headers - pull out the bits you want, and blackhole the rest.  works a charm.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you around?
<vorian> AMAROK HAS BEEN UNLEASHED!!
<nhandler> vorian has conquered the wolf ;)
<vorian> it did rip off my face though
<LaserJock> ewww
<nhandler> vorian: Do you have this week off too? Or do you go back to work now?
<vorian> I have this week off too \o/
<nhandler> You are lucky. I have final exams this week
<vorian> oh boy, i am sooo glad i'm done with that stuff.
<nhandler> Only good news is that I get a 4 day weekend
<vorian> Thats great news!
<ScottK> Now it's time to kill every amaork rdepend in the archive.  They're all broken.
<Hobbsee> hah
<ScottK> I'm actually busily patching out amarok support and such.
<ScottK> Nightrose, apachelogger, anyone: Does pacpl work with Amarok 2/KDE4?  It claims to have been recently rewritten, but doesn't say.
<ScottK> if someone could hunt this one down, I'm really not sure how broken it is.
<ScottK> It may be a removal candidate.
 * seele wonders if/when ScottK sleeps
<seele> up late up early
<ScottK> Come on, it's not even midnight yet.
<nhandler> ScottK: What timezone are you in?
<ScottK> -0500
<ScottK> Same as seele.
<ScottK> We actually live only about a 30 minute drive apart.
<nhandler> I'm probably about that far from nixternal (give or take 15 minutes)
<ScottK> nhandler: Any chance you could play with pacpl and see if it works with KDE4?
<vorian> ScottK: pacpl looks only to be in jaunty
<ScottK> Yes, and?
<nhandler> ScottK: Not right now. I want to get the backports that I uploaded today building before I go to bed. Tomorrow, I'm doing the other backports. I could maybe try on Tuesday though
<vorian> nothing...
<ScottK> OK.  Tuesda would be great.
<ScottK> y
<ScottK> OK.
<nhandler> I'll try and remember, but a reminder would be great ;)
<ScottK> nhandler: Don't foret.
<ScottK> forget even.
<vorian> huh, that's odd
<vorian> amarok built in my ppa with zero problems. now in the archives it says, Dependencey wait.
<vorian> i wonder what the difference is
<Hobbsee> what's it waiting on?
<vorian> i'm looking now
 * ScottK looks too
<vorian> libmp4v2-dev
<ScottK> vorian: That's in multiverse
<ScottK> Since amarok is in Universe, it doesn't see it on the official buildds
<ScottK> vorian: Whatever caused you to add that you need to make it go away.
<vorian> it's just going to be missing a feature
<ScottK> OK.  It'll have to be missed then.
<vorian> roger that
<vorian> and away
<vorian> don't know how i missed that ...
 * vorian is redfaced
<ScottK> vorian: It's easy enough to do
<vorian> that's why i sent it to my ppa
<ScottK> Don't feel bad about mistakes, feel rotten about mistakes you leave for others to clean up.
<vorian> good point :)
<vorian> ppa's are evil
<LaserJock> and even then, as long as you offer then $cold_beverage usually you can get away with it
<LaserJock> *them
<ScottK> And dangerous (still unsigned)
 * ScottK doesn't count "talk someone into fixing it for you" as leaving it.
<nhandler> ScottK: They are getting signed
<ScottK> nhandler: Yes, but not yet (at least not any I use).
<vorian> that still doesn't mean much to me
<vorian> anyone can sign a package, it's the person who's signing it that counts
<ScottK> vorian: Without the signature you have zero assurance the package you downloaded from the PPA is actually from there.
<ScottK> Google Kaminsky and DNS cache poisoning and then read until you are scared.
<ScottK> There is no actual fix for his attack short of DNSSEC.  All the fixing that's been done has just slowed it down.
<vorian> hmm
<LaserJock> seems like it's taken quite some time to get signed PPAs to roll out. the announcement was sent a while ago
<ScottK> yep.
<nhandler> LaserJock: Someone was saying earlier that they needed to get some new hardware
<ScottK> I consider it par for the course for Launchpad and security design.
<LaserJock> nhandler: right, but don't you figure that out *before* you announce it?
<nhandler> LaserJock: I would have thought so. And then, just the other day, you get Microsoft who does something very similar
<LaserJock> I wouldn't expect "well MS does it" to be a particularly persuasive argument, but I guess that is an interesting point
 * nhandler doesn't think it was exceptable for either of them to make that mistake
<LaserJock> considering it took almost 1.5 years to be "Fix Released" and it's still not actually released ...
<nhandler> Is the bug really marked fix released?
<LaserJock> yes
<nhandler> lol
<nhandler> Night everyone
<LaserJock> since 18th of December
<ScottK> Good night.
<ScottK> Oooh.  My first post Amarok 2 removal ....
<Hobbsee> oh?
 * vorian is out too™ 
<vorian> awesome, so far so good on arm
<ScottK> Hobbsee: moodbar
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ScottK> Or  Bug #316262 if you prefer.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316262 in moodbar "Please remove moodbar source and binary from Jaunty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316262
<Tm_T> ScottK: isn't that, ummm, wrong?
<Tm_T> ScottK: there's moodbar plasmoid
<ScottK> Tm_T: moodbar is for amarok 1.4.
<Tm_T> ScottK: but, there's moodbar plasmoid
<ScottK> The plasmoid must be built from another package.
<Tm_T> right, it's in plasma playground
 * vorian does not spy a moodbar plasmoid on his system and goes searching
<Tm_T> vorian: you prolly don't have it unless you have svn build from playground/base/plasma
<vorian> i was just grabbing it Tm_T :)
<vorian> it looks perty
<vorian> it would be great if someone could commit a COPYING file to that branch
<\sh> Sput: thx a lot :) at the end of the month we will have a bigger party ,-)
<jussi01> hrm, curious.... Im getting plasma crashes at startup as well as missing plasmoids (lancelot for one) when I try reinstall lancelot I get an error - did someone break something in the experirmental repo?
<jussi01> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jussi01>   plasmoid-lancelot: Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<jussi01> E: Broken packages
<Riddell> we use libplasma3 these days in KDE 4.2
<fabo> danimo: no, some glitches remain: the tab especially.
<fabo> oups, some delay in the answer ;)
<Riddell> fabo: did I see in your commit comments that qt 4.5 can't use kdesupport phonon?
<fabo> Riddell: not me. I have written a comment on the changelog that pusling raised. It seems there's an issue, but I didn't reached this point yet to confirm ... or not.
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, so someone needs to update lancelot then. wheres JontheEchidna ?
<Nightrose> ScottK: i don't even know what that is tbh
<doc__> hi there
<Riddell> buenas dias doc__
<doc__> Riddell: buenos días :)
<Riddell> oh well, nearly right
<davmor2> Riddell: Ktranslate let you down ;)
<nhandler> Anyone know what is going on with the PPA lpia buildd?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: it's part of kdeplasma-addons in 4.2
<Riddell> davmor2: how so?
<davmor2> Riddell: just teasing
<Riddell> ah :)
<vorian> morning
<nhandler> Off to school now
<vorian> Learn well
<ScottK> Nightrose: OK.  Thanks.  I guess I'll spend some time to see if Google knows.
 * Sput continues to work on predefined server lists for quassel
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Sput> using presets already works, now I need to hack in the default stuff :)
<ScottK> Sput: If there's some patch I can try out to produce debugging info for that minimize problem, just let me know.
<Sput> ScottK: sure
<Sput> I'll tackle that in a few days I think, once I'm done with the other stuff I have on my table
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> apachelogger: The C10shell pbuilder hook is worth it's weight in gold.  I've wanted pbuilder to do that since years.
<ScottK> Thank you very much.
 * Nightrose wonders how much such a pbuilder hook weights and if apachelogger could make a living with them
<Nightrose> ;-)
<vorian> meh, you killed my C10nanoshell :(
<JontheEchidna> vorian: he merged it with the C10shell
<vorian> i just noticed
<JontheEchidna> export EDITOR=nano in pbuilderrc, I think
<JontheEchidna> and bleh, openoffice without openoffice.org-kde looks like fried armpit
<Nightrose> *lol*
<vorian> hehe
<Nightrose> argh @ JontheEchidna for flooding my inbox once again
<Nightrose> do i owe you cookies?
<JontheEchidna> sure? :P
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> ~order cookies for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
 * JontheEchidna has only done 23 bugs so far
<JontheEchidna> >:}
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> well tbh you are not the only one
<vorian> dude
<Nightrose> a kde guy has been doing it as well tonight
<Nightrose> inbox -> esplode
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/+polls
<vorian> spammer
<ScottK> nixternal: It's Alpha 3 release notes time (you said to ping you).
<ScottK> nixternal: Item one is Amarok 2 in the archive, but not yet on the CD.
<emonkey-t> nvidia-proprietary still doesn't support xorg 1.6 ABI (if I'm not wrong, I think ubuntu will have this in the issues too ...)
<emonkey-t> ^^ (just my 2 cents for the release notes )
<colomar> seele: Hi, anything new from the kpackagekit-front?
<seele> colomar: i havent heard anything yet
<agony_> hi
<agony_> anybody running amarok 2 in jaunty ?
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Once everything that's pending gets processed, all the Amarok 1 rdepends/recommeds/suggests are dealt with.
<cbr> so.. today my pidgin wont connect to msn
<cbr> meh..
<cbr> and kopete still doesnt have msn support in jaunty
<cbr> ownage :)
<cbr> webmessenger @ msn's site works though
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm one upload away from time to make a decision on kdebindings for KDE3.
<ScottK> Riddell: My proposal was to remove kita2 and dump bindings for KDE3.  apachelogger wants to keep them as long as they 'work' for 3rd party stuff.
<ScottK> Riddell: Up to you.
<ScottK> If we go apachelogger's way, we'd make it kde3bindings.
<siekacz> hi
<Riddell> ScottK: kita?
<ScottK> It's a japanese IM client not in Debian.
<ScottK> Riddell: http://sourceforge.jp/projects/kita/
<ScottK> Riddell: I already warned the guy that packaged it a month ago it might have to go away.
<Riddell> how about moving kdebindings to universe?
<Riddell> or what's the rationale for removing it again?  just one less hassle?
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Move it to Universe as kde3bindings?
<ScottK> One less hassle.
<ScottK> The more KDE3 stuff that dies the sooner the better.
<siekacz> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vNKxmokgKjU/SWpEpMVef5I/AAAAAAAAAek/UPEeLVNZHBA/s1600-h/zrzut-styczen-10.png - kde 4.2.60 :)
<Riddell> I think universe would be my preference
<siekacz> very nice
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: shall I do that?
<ScottK> Riddell: Let me upload it as kd3bindings first.
<siekacz> sorry
<ScottK> Then the next kde4bindings upload can be kdebindings.
<ScottK> One less diff from Debian.
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> kd3/kde3
<Nightrose> hey folks :)   a user got this with jaunty packages: amarok:      [ERROR!] Tried to perform query on uninitialized MySQLe
<Nightrose> could it be that the amarok package is using the wrong mysql?
<Nightrose> he gets no collection because of this
<JontheEchidna> yeah, me too
 * JontheEchidna afk for a bit
<nixternal> ScottK: can they be done tonight by chance?
<nixternal> releasw notes that is? if you have points, throw them on a wiki page and link me to them
<ScottK> nixternal: Absolutely.  Need them by Wed.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> I will work on that stuff tonight then
<Nightrose> vorian: poke
<Nightrose> apachelogger: poke
<vorian> Nightrose: ouch
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> you packaged it right?
<Nightrose> can you have a look?
<vorian> yes mam!
<Nightrose> thx :)
<Riddell> I don't get that messages but I do have an empty collection
<Nightrose> Riddell: amarok -d
<vorian> what's the problem
<Nightrose> probably build against the wrong mysql
<vorian> ok, let me get the build-deps
<Riddell> mm, now I get  amarok:      [ERROR!] Tried to perform query on uninitialized MySQLe
<nixternal> oh give me the beat boys and free my soul, i wanna get lost in your rock and roll, and drift away!
<nixternal> I woke up to that song this morning...it is such an eye opener, I am ready to work now!
<vorian> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103942/
<Nightrose> nixternal: haha morning then - ScottK poked you about release notes in case you havn't seen it
<Nightrose> vorian: checking
<ScottK> apachelogger and Riddell: I'd suggest go ahead and change kde4bindings to kdebindings.  I'm test building my kde3bindings right now.
<Nightrose> vorian: yea - have a look at the intrepid package - it should have a custom mysql package
<Nightrose> asuming the stock mysql package wasn't fixed in jaunty
<ScottK> Nightrose: We need to figure out how to make the official mysql package work for amarok too for Jaunty.  Can't have two.
<Nightrose> *nod*   Aides really is the guy to talk to about that
<Nightrose> he did all the mysql vodoo for us
 * ScottK looks over at vorian.
 * vorian nods to scott
<Nightrose> hehe
<vorian> since 5.1 is in the universe and all
<Riddell> vorian: if I install mysql-server-5.1 and libmysqlclient-dev my collection works
<Riddell> so it needs something installed which isn't, data files or the like
<vorian> hmm
<ScottK> Riddell: My kde3bindings is still test building and I need to run off for a meeting, so I'll upload it tonight.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: did you see my issue before?
<JontheEchidna> plasmoid-lancelot is no longer a separate package
<JontheEchidna> it's included in kdeplasma-addons
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ahh... that makes sense then
<JontheEchidna> yup :)
<vorian> Riddell: do you have to install libmysqlclient-dev to get it working, or will mysql-server work?
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> just needs mysql-server-5.1 vorian
<vorian> Riddell: that's an easy fix then
<Riddell> if you look in the PPA there's a package with the data files it needs
<vorian> yet another kubuntu-debian difference
<Riddell> but depending on mysql-server-5.1 would be the quick fix
<vorian> yup
<vorian> i wonder what kind of feedback debian is getting
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: I am around now :)
<apachelogger> ScottK, Nightrose: so what is pacpl?
<briseight> Hi! digikam from http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ubuntu  has problems. It fails to load pluings and exit. Any suggestion?
<apachelogger> there is a party going on
<apachelogger> what the heck is digikam-experimental?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that mysqle error appears when one tries to be smart and not installes the deps of amarok-kde4
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ;-)
<Nightrose> and havn't checked what that pacpl thingy is
<vorian> neversfelde: please see bug 316288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316288 in choqok "New upstream version available" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316288
<vorian> Nightrose, Riddell, fix commited
<Nightrose> vorian: gracias :)
<apachelogger> vorian: shouldn't you see that bug?
<apachelogger> considering he already dropped a diff.gz and all :P
<vorian> well, that was for 3, there is now a 3.1 :)
<apachelogger> ô mon dieu!
<vorian> i suppose i could sponsor this upload, and neversfelde can update from there
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you ok if I upload 4.1.4 all at once?
 * apachelogger thinks Riddell has to accept it piece by piece anyway
<apachelogger> vorian: well, in any case make sure you commit the changes to $branch and prepare $backport ;-)
<vorian> yup yup
<apachelogger> or let neversfelde do it ... delegation > work
<vorian> heh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's fine
<apachelogger> ScottK: how is that related to Amarok?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<Nightrose> apachelogger: seems to have an extension for amarok
<Nightrose> whatever that means
<Nightrose> at least the intro says so
<apachelogger> hm
<Nightrose> never heard of it before though
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/images/pac_amarok.jpg
<apachelogger> ScottK: in that case.. if it doesn't work with amarok2 it is due to pacpl being close-to-unmaintained and not having noticed that amarok got a new scripting interface half a year ago :P
<Nightrose> *shrug*
 * apachelogger will sure be glad when he'll not be the only one to review a complete release
<apachelogger> all of .4 is signed by me :S
<\sh> apachelogger: you are the hero :)
<apachelogger> \sh: and I am scared of what would happen if I screwed something up ;-)
<Lure> briseight: what plugins? kipi-plugins?
<Lure> apachelogger: digikam-experimental are beta packages of kde4's digikam/kipi-plugins for Intrepid
<briseight> Lure: Marble
<apachelogger> Lure: that should be in kubuntu-experimental really
<\sh> apachelogger: well, then you have more time to practice karaoke ,-)
<Lure> briseight: do you have marble-data installed?
<apachelogger> \sh: haha, true :D
<briseight> I can paste the log
<briseight> I compiled from svn
<Lure> briseight: what is from svn and what from digikam-experimental?
<apachelogger> Riddell: all 4.1.4 packages uploaded, I recommend you check that all 20 arrived though :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<Lure> apachelogger: 4.1.4? that sounds so last-year... ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got time to test a new approach to wotm?
<briseight> Lure: I've installed 0.10.0~beta8-0ubuntu1~intrepid~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sure
<briseight> and also tried to compile
<briseight> but both have the same problem
<apachelogger> Lure: yah, that is about what I said when scott mentioned that debian already uploaded it ;-)
<Lure> briseight: can you check if you have marble-data package installed?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uploading
<Lure> briseight: this is known issue with kde 4.2/beta packages (should be fixed for rc by JontheEchidna ;-))
<apachelogger> Lure: if I applied the right packaging :P
<briseight> Lure: I'm checking now
 * apachelogger was getting real confused from all the mails in his inbox
<Lure> apachelogger: ;-)
 * Lure is waiting for rc packages to switch from kde-from-svn
 * apachelogger is wondering if he should switch at all
<apachelogger> you people could work on jaunty while I focus my efforts on annoying upstream for 4.3 :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu-wotm_8.12_all.deb
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you will have to login though
<briseight> Lure: I have libmarble but not murble
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> there is now an xsession file that sets KDEDIRS
<Lure> briseight: you do not need marble (standalone app), but you need marble-data to prevent crash
<briseight> Lure: ok I'm installing also marble-data
 * Lure updated digikam-experimental description 
<briseight> Lure: it takes too long on my slow connection :( Ill try it tonight. Thx
<briseight> Lure: I'm complaing about the oddity of the error message
<briseight> "initrd.img"  -  "/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic"
<briseight> Plugin Failure:  "initrd.img"  is not a valid Marble Plugin:
<briseight> etc...
<Riddell> briseight: do you have marble-data installed?
<Lure> briseight: that confirms it is marble-data issue
<Nightrose> argh @ whiners crying about closed amarok 1 bugs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did something break? Oo
<JontheEchidna> nah
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: *hug*
<Nightrose> @ crybabies
<JontheEchidna> konversation just doesn't autostart for some reason :/
<apachelogger> stupid kde software, never works
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so, do you have nu wallpaper?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: success, although my pager is now 1 row instead of two
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> very much so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have usual kubuntu-default-settings stuff?
 * apachelogger is wondering what would cause the pager to go one-rowish
<JontheEchidna> nope, everything else is as I left it
<apachelogger> no clue
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sounds unrelated though
<apachelogger> the plasma-appletsrc only locks the wallpaper image
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you find out why pager changed please poke me, thanks for testing
 * JontheEchidna isn't too concerned
<apachelogger> now we just need someone to select the images and deploy the package ;-)
<jussi01> is the nepomuk/crystal search plasmoid packaged smewhere yet? (ie. this one: http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=904 )
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: I think I got pacpl patched into submission.
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: nope
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: feel like being nice to me? ;)
<astromme_> Is anyone else using Amarok2.0.1 from the jaunty packages? I get no collection with it.
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: I did KDE 3.5.10 packaged, reviewed, and uploaded essentially all by myself.  KDE4 with Cmake is easy.
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: it'd pretty much be unusably slow since we don't have the sesame2 nepomuk backend
<ScottK-palm> So my sympathy is limited.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: oh. ok. :/
<JontheEchidna> which we can't distribute since the software distributes binary blobs
<astromme_> I was previously using Neon on jaunty which correctly scanned and produced a collection. I removed the neon packages, installed the jaunty, cleared out the configuration (.kde/share/conf/amarok* and .kde/share/apps/amarok) and hit scan.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: doing it yourself is quite different from reviewing though
<astromme_> JontheEchidna: Do you know if the binary blobs issue is going to be cleared up somtime? Or is it more likely that a second c++ based backend will be created?
<ScottK-palm> Yes.  More painful.
<apachelogger> vorian: now that was a quick release ;-)
<JontheEchidna> astromme_: no clue :-(
<ScottK-palm> If I never type make -f debian/rules build-prep again, it will be too soon.
<vorian> apachelogger: hmm?
<vorian> I noticed my inbox asplode :)
<apachelogger> vorian: choqok
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> +2 actually
<apachelogger> I have 20 extra mails about the .4 upload
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> and then I will get 20 more for it failing on some arch
<vorian> it didn't seem like i did that many at the time
<vorian> right
<ScottK-palm> Was it only 20?
<vorian> the build farm is bogged down too
<vorian> for 4.1.4
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: it's always only 20 packages
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK-palm> I think quassel is going to solve our IRC client problem.
<apachelogger> for backport/proposed anways
 * apachelogger gets ~60 mails for l10n uploads :D
<ScottK-palm> Anyone know how k3b kde4 is looking?
<apachelogger> and someone will have to save me from drowning if thei FTBFS ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: we won't know until someone tests it
<apachelogger> which no one did AFAIK
<ScottK-palm> That and the NM plasmoid we really need.
<apachelogger> anyone wanna blog a bit?
<vorian> about what apachelogger
<ScottK-palm> What about?
<ScottK-palm> I think I can do that in my phone.
<apachelogger> I need some people to maintain kubuntu wallpaper of the month
<apachelogger> i.e. select a good wallpaper and deploy the package
<apachelogger> not much work, just need to have a couple of people with good taste so it doesn't depend on one lonesome ghost  ;-)
<seele> apachelogger: make a plasmoid and make it update automagically every month!
<apachelogger> too much work :P
<ScottK-palm> Sounds like a job for nixternal.
<ScottK-palm> Like docs, but even less wor.
<apachelogger> nixternal could test k3b :P
<apachelogger> and help develop the NM plasmoid
 * nixternal is dealing with stupid vendors who do not QC their damn hardware worth a crap and now he has a total of 7 machines that can't provide their statistics correctly via SNMP
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: IMHO such small things are a good chance to get new people in
<ScottK-palm> Sure thing.
 * nixternal also has other things that need to get done first (ie. archive re-organization stuff) :/
 * nixternal goes back to dealing with stupid vendors
 * ScottK-palm wonders if nixternal doing stuff would count as new.
<ScottK-palm> :-)
<apachelogger> :D
<nixternal> no, it would count as a miracle that I am even doing stuff
<nixternal> :)
 * apachelogger hands poor nixternal a cookie
<nixternal> num num num
<nixternal> *burp*
<apachelogger> oh dear
<nixternal> thanks for the cookie..I am starving
<apachelogger> no cookies for you anymore
<apachelogger> I haz nu wallpaper
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> <3 wotm
<apachelogger> <3 weird acronyms
<apachelogger> that wp looks like crap \o/
<apachelogger> <3 when other people decide
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: I think someone who's also on planet.kde.org should blog that.
<apachelogger> vorian, neversfelde: are you backporting nu choqok already?
 * ScottK-palm considers seele.
<vorian> apachelogger: two shakes
 * apachelogger is on planet kde, but too lazy to blog :P
<apachelogger> there was a time I tired to blog once every day
<apachelogger> long long ago ;-)
 * ScottK-palm did that for about a week.
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, are we pushing .96 before or after the next kubuntu alpha?
 * apachelogger is wondering if the beta2 l10n is imported into rosetta yet
 * ScottK-palm votes for before.
<Riddell> apachelogger: let's do it now
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, please upload kdelibs, I'll follow with kdepimlibs
<ScottK-palm> \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: is that the kdepimlibs with the patch I added?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kde2.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<ScottK-palm> Please make kde4bindings kdebindings
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, you pushed a broken version to bzr :P
<Riddell> I did?
<Riddell> what was broken with it?
 * ScottK-palm will conveniently be offline for several hours.
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't look into it, I just replaced it with the ppa version ... I think the .installs were not updated
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: if something breaks in bindings I will redirect all blame to you :P
<ScottK-palm> Changing the source package name ought to be easy enough even nixternal could do it.
<ScottK-palm> k-)
 * apachelogger had to do openoffice uno hacking today
<apachelogger> I am quite mind warped
<apachelogger> but! I managed to finish that project
<apachelogger> no more uno for me
<ScottK-palm> Ouch
 * ScottK-palm vanishes
 * ScottK-palm quit
<apachelogger> well, only rbot uno :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: whatever were you doing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: binding openoffice to our CRM software
<apachelogger> we will probably migrate from ms office
<Riddell> kde4libs uploaded
<Riddell> apachelogger: "our"?
<apachelogger> Riddell: our = the company I am part of ;-)
<Riddell> you have a job?
<Riddell> koffice2 built, I'll backport it to intrepid
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, not even I can live on love alone :) ... doing sysadmin and minor software development at a local tax/business/bankruptcy/other-weird-economic-stuff consultant
<apachelogger> in february I am starting work in a retirement home though
<Riddell> I fell like I should have known that
<Riddell> retirement?  got bored of working already? :)
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> Riddell: don't feel to bad about it - he didn't tell me either
<Nightrose> *sob*
<Nightrose> (but i knew it anyway...=
<jussi01> hrm, we got any backporters hanging around? Ive got one we'd love to have done soonish if possible.
<apachelogger> work is like sleep, completely unnecessary and only invented to keep me from doing more sensible stuff ... like break kubuntu ;-)
<jussi01> bug 299287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299287 in hardy-backports "Please backport Ardour 2.7.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299287
<jussi01> its already to go, just needs a backport team member
<apachelogger> ScottK, NCommander, jpds ^
<jussi01> could someone try open this page in konq, and see if it crashes? http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/books/ubuntu_applications/konqueror
<jussi01> Im using the b2 packages from experimental
 * Nightrose tries
<apachelogger> just keeps on loading
<apachelogger> and loading
<LaserJock> what's the difference between the ~kubuntu-experimental and ~kubuntu-memebers-kde4 PPAs?
<apachelogger> ....
<Nightrose> jussi01: looks ok here
<apachelogger> LaserJock: -experimental is for pre-stable/experimental packages
<Nightrose> also beta 2
<apachelogger> LaserJock: -members-kde4 is considered stable
<jussi01> apachelogger: Nightrose sorry, forgot to mention I it was while I had the view mode set to webkitkde
<jussi01> (didnt realise till I checked
<apachelogger> LaserJock: basically like $series-backports, just that stuff usually gets built faster in the PPA ;-)
<LaserJock> apachelogger: should they in general contain the same software?
<Nightrose> jussi01: hmm i only have webkit
<Nightrose> eh
<Nightrose> khtml
<jussi01> Nightrose: you get webkit by installing webkitkde package
<LaserJock> I'm just reading vorian's amarok blog post and i noticed I don't have a new amarok :-)
<apachelogger> LaserJock: well, they both contain KDE software ;-)
<Nightrose> jussi01: don't really have time now to install and test that - sorry
<jussi01> Nightrose: thanks anyway
<LaserJock> but I have k-e and not kubuntu-members-kde4
<apachelogger> LaserJock: amarok 2.0.1.1 is a stable version so it would only be in -members-kde4
<LaserJock> gotcha
<jussi01> apachelogger: which -dbg package do I need to get som deven symbols from konq?
<apachelogger> LaserJock: if for example amarok was already releasing preview versions of 2.1 those would be available via -experimental
<apachelogger> jussi01: the crasp probably happens in webkit or webkitkde
<apachelogger> jussi01: we don't have dbg packages for the latter I think
<jussi01> apachelogger: yeah, likely
<apachelogger> jussi01: also it wouldn't make much sense, webkit in Qt 4.5 is quite different from what we have
<apachelogger> same applies for webkitkde
<jussi01> apachelogger: oh.
 * jussi01 goes away...
<apachelogger> jussi01: do you know some nice people who could maintain a kubuntu wallpaper of the month package?
<jussi01> apachelogger: whats involved?
<apachelogger> jussi01: browsing kde-look regularily, choosing a very fine wallpaper every month and running a couple of scripts to deploy the packages
<jussi01> apachelogger: I could do it, but Im not overly arty...
<apachelogger> jussi01: I'd like to have a group of people anyway
<jussi01> although some of the studio guys might be interested, though they are mostly gnome people
<apachelogger> jussi01: you should convert them then :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: Ill ask them anyway, they generally are happy to help with stuff
<apachelogger> okies
<jussi01> (if you like)
<jussi01> :)
<apachelogger> sure.... I'd like to become wotm to be a cultural movement anyway :D
<apachelogger> like youtube
<apachelogger> just wallpaperish
<jussi01> hehe, yeah
<jussi01> well Ill let you know
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> now, here is the bummer question ... how to deploy wotm?
<apachelogger> own ppa? existing ppa? no ppa?
<apachelogger> air mail?
<jussi01> own ppa IMHO
<apachelogger> yeah, I think the same, but I am slowly drowning in ppas :P
<jussi01> snail mail... with the source printed out so they have to type it themselves :P
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> now that would be geeky
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> we need an application to create real life wallpaper from a wallpaper
<apachelogger> "I printed that whole room" :D
<jussi01> apachelogger: are you thinking blue curl on your walls?
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> air
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> would make a nice feature wall
<apachelogger> and you wouldn't have to open the window to get fresh air :P
<apachelogger> just print a new row ^_^
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> anyway, Im off for a bit
 * apachelogger hands jussi01 a cookie
<jussi01> laters
<apachelogger> *wave*
<jussi01> :)
 * Sput steals apachelogger's cookie jar
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear!!!
 * apachelogger gets his laser screwdriver
<apachelogger> no one steals my pony cookies!
 * apachelogger throws the laser screwdriver at Sput and shouts "scoooby doooo"
 * Sput ducks
<apachelogger> We are the swedish borg! Resistance is futile!
 * apachelogger assimilates Sput into a duck
 * Sput turns himself into a nice chinese dish
<apachelogger> gross
<Sput> klein!
 * apachelogger takes his cookie jar and hides in the bunker
 * Sput pulls out his WZ 2100 Bunker Buster
<vorian> LaserJock: i amended by post for intrepid users.  Thanks for pointing that out :)
<apachelogger> Sput: no one ever busted the kubuntu bunker, ask the vorian
<vorian> tru dat
<apachelogger> he locked it down like fort nox
<apachelogger> just better
<Sput> uh oh
 * Sput doesn't like cookies anyway
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Sput--
<Sput> they're a security risk!
<apachelogger> why do you think am I giving them away for free? :P
<apachelogger> vorian, neversfelde: if I understood the choqok dude correctly, then he appears to be pretty surprised of the 0.3.1 deployment speed ... good job I'd say :)
<vorian> yes, nice work neversfelde
 * Lure is building k3b-svn to try it
<apachelogger> Lure++
<LaserJock> so does this firefox-qt package work?
<vorian> erm
<Tm_T> LaserJock: isn't it Arora these days?
<LaserJock> Tm_T: I have no idea about it at all, I just see a firefox-qt package in a PPA. There isn't really a description of what it is
<Tm_T> LaserJock: see arora-browser.org
<apachelogger> Tm_T: no it is not
<apachelogger> LaserJock: no it is not either
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ah, I thought firefox-qt project kinda evolved to what we know now as Arora
<Tm_T> oh well
<apachelogger> firefox-qt was an attemt to make firefox use Qt, started by nokia as part of their effort to make their embedded stuff use Qt(Embeded)-only now that they pretty much own Qt, but since their main motivation was not to have the complete firefox gui use Qt the project pretty much stopped progressing AFAIK
<LaserJock> I see
<apachelogger> arora on the other hand is a browser using Qt's WebKit trying to be a easy to use cross-platform browser similar to Firefox, with the differen that it uses Qt and WebKit, other than that it is indeed very similar to Firefox
<vorian> Riddell: choqok is ready to go (its in k-u-t)
<apachelogger> has some limitations with Qt 4.4's Webkit though (like no support for flash/or other nsplugins)
<apachelogger> which will pretty much disappear with Qt 4.5 (which also comes with HTMLv5 support AFAIK ;-)
<apachelogger> that said, firefox-qt is not recommendable, arora is, especially since it got better support for google applications than konqueror
<Lure> btw, do we have qt4.5 test packages somewhere (like -experimental)?
<apachelogger> Lure: Tm_T was working on it, but hit a problem, I didn't came round to look at it though
<LaserJock> apachelogger: so why is it in the ~kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA? You told me that was the good stuff ;p
<apachelogger> LaserJock: firefox-qt is in -experimental if I am not mistaken
<apachelogger> oh cold tea \o/
<LaserJock> hmm, I'll have to look
 * apachelogger should be writing less and drinking more
<apachelogger> anyone using jaunty?
 * vorian is
 * JontheEchidna is
 * Lure does
<apachelogger> I assume it is kinda usable then?
<Lure> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> +is any of you using vbox?
<vorian> nope
<Lure> apachelogger: I normally switch soon after repos are open and do clean install with alpha 4 or 5
 * Lure does not like stable system ;-)
 * Lure was booting manually from BusyBox for a week after recent LVM breakage ;-)
 * apachelogger uses KDE trunk until stable KDE arrives in $developmentseries
<Lure> apachelogger: oh yes, and I use KDE from SVN currently
<apachelogger> KDE 4.3 \o/
 * apachelogger now installs vbox in a vbox :P
<Lure> uh, k3b installed - now what to burn...
 * apachelogger needs to make sure it works before he can install jaunty
<Lure> no need to worry, k3b does not list any device... :-(
<apachelogger> lol
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I seem to stick with trunk until, uhm, trunk becomes KDE5 and breaks
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you should use 4.2 and polish it up for jaunty :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: but it has no fun features!
<apachelogger> like that matters
<Tm_T> for my personal use it does
 * Sput needs his daily trunk fix
<Lure> apachelogger: actually, just Device menu is empty
 * Lure is erasing CD-RW
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I prefer to find bugs and get them fixed before distros got 'em anyway
 * Lure is woken up by the trumpet ;-)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: good thing as well
<vorian> Sput: just a suggestion if possible, make the default port for freenode 8001
<apachelogger> Lure: once I almost fainted because the trumpet was so loud :P
<Sput> vorian: hmmm, with our new networks.ini that should be possible easily
<vorian> excellent
<apachelogger> lol
<vorian> saves unwary users of a nasty router exploit
<apachelogger> my vbox in the vbox just made vbox crash
 * Lure found some sysrescuecd.iso
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> well, vbox started, that is good enough for me
<vorian> haha
<smarter> the trumpet is back? cool :p
<apachelogger> TrumpetOfDoom
<Lure> apachelogger: I forgot that trumpet plays, did not burn CD/DVD for ages...
<smarter> Lure: it has been removed by default in the latest k3b for kde3 releases
<Riddell> vorian: so just backport what's in jaunty?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it needs changes due to the quilt stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am uploading kdepimlibs because I am going to install jaunty now, feel free to retry once kdelibs is done
 * apachelogger hopes he will be able to boot :D
<vorian> Riddell: there are changes
<Lure> anybody with kde3 k3b?
<Lure> what should be in Devices menu?
<Riddell> vorian: so copy from kubuntu-updates-testing to intrepid-backports?
<vorian> Riddell: let me check
 * JontheEchidna checks with his k3b-kde3
<vorian> Riddell: actually no, there were newer versions of libs in k-u-t
<JontheEchidna> Lure: mount/unmount controls for the CD drive
<JontheEchidna> as well as info about the media in the drive
 * apachelogger reboots for jaunty install
<vorian> Riddell: i'll get a build in a clean ppa
<Lure> JontheEchidna: thanks - that is missing in kde4-svn version
<Lure> JontheEchidna: info about media is actually shown in main window
<Riddell> vorian: you can just upload to intrepid-backports
<JontheEchidna> Lure: actually it's a menu action to show the media info pane I think
<vorian> Riddell: yep
<vorian> ok
 * smarter tries to motivate himself to write a mail to the plasma ml about porting Kvkbd to Plasma
<Lure> no good: simple data CD write returns some strange error and some defunct processes are hanging around
<Lure> will go back to simplier test - iso image burn
 * jussi01 sighs an prods apachelogger
<Lure> apachelogger, Riddell: k3b is not ready for packaging :-(
<Riddell> Lure: the KDE 4 version?
<Lure> copy medium -> crash, create data medium -> strange error + hang
<Lure> Riddell: kde-from-svn
<Riddell> thanks for testing it Lure
<Lure> it looks good and it may be that only minor changes are needed
<Lure> I see it uses K3Process and I recall some problems with this
<Riddell> that and networkmanager makes out KDE 4 only plans problematic
<Riddell> our
<Riddell> openoffice too
<Lure> since most of k3b work is executing other commands, it may be the root cause
<Riddell> 19:34 < pinotree> pusling: [20:20:18] <dfaure> kde packagers: please apply r910155 (i.e. http://www.davidfaure.fr/kde/bug-179921.diff) to your 4.1.4 packages
<Lure> networkmanager does not look that far (plasma applet)
<Lure> works for me (tm) ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger, JontheEchidna ^^
<Riddell> Lure: wasn't making any connection for me earlier today
<Lure> Riddell: just UI is strnage sometime and no WPA-Enterprise (can use at work)
<JontheEchidna> I wasn't able to actually configure anything
<JontheEchidna> something fiddly with permissions or something
<Lure> JontheEchidna: strange, just started to work for me 1-2 weeks ago
<JontheEchidna> the configuration dialog is completely greyed out
<smarter> Lure: doe k3b development appears to be active?
<smarter> *does
<Tm_T> smarter: hibernate mode
<JontheEchidna> smarter: not really
<Tm_T> smarter: some bugfixes in last weeks, but that's all
<Riddell> apachelogger: I uploaded kdebase-runtime and kde4bindings, are you uploading the rest
<Riddell> apachelogger: and 4.1.4?
<quassel84> hm
<quassel84> quassel it is
<Tm_T> is not
<quassel84> *switching to irssi*
<apachelogger_> man that looks geeky
 * Nightrose wonders who quassel84 is
<apachelogger_> must be me
<apachelogger_> or was
<Nightrose> hah
 * apachelogger_ is xterming for .kde cleanup
<apachelogger_> hum, that looks like I used every KDE app there is -.-
<apachelogger_> haha, I still had apps/kicker lying around :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: 4.1.4 is already up completely
<wonderful> test
<apachelogger> retest
<wonderful> this is a nice client
<apachelogger> <3 quassel
<apachelogger> smarter: talking too much again? Oo
<vorian> [v]:
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> plasma exploded
<vorian> [v]:
<apachelogger> vorian: did you make it crash?
<vorian> nope
<apachelogger> phew :)
<jpds> apachelogger: All those staffer addons.
<vorian> i don't think it would work for me
<smarter> apachelogger: was?
<apachelogger> exactly
<jussi01> jpds: ping?
 * vorian smacks apachelogger 
<jpds> jussi01: Pong.
<smarter> anyway, off for the night
<smarter> bye
<jussi01> jpds: can you look at abackport for me?
<vorian> -workspace had 14 changes, you made one of them silly
<jussi01> jpds: bug 299287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299287 in hardy-backports "Please backport Ardour 2.7.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299287
<vorian> them, silly
<apachelogger> vorian: hm?
<apachelogger> silly?
<vorian> no, i was calling you silly
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son, you are
<apachelogger> vorian: don't get it
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I wonder where I got that from
<vorian> there were 15 changes in -workspace, one of them you made
<Tm_T> apachelogger: me too, but I don't let it bother me
<apachelogger> Tm_T: wise choice
<jpds> jussi01: Looks OK for intrepid.
<apachelogger> vorian: I shouldn't have made that change?
<vorian> na, it needed to be made
<jussi01> jpds: yes it does, you are on the backports team, no? can you get it happening?
<JontheEchidna> amarok is almost down to 75 bugs
<apachelogger> vorian: so what is the problem with it?
 * apachelogger is not really fast today
<jpds> jussi01: It's done.
<jussi01> jpds: excellent :) thank you
<jussi01> jpds: so when will you know about the hardy backport?
<jpds> jussi01: I'm not sure if I can upload directly to -backports pockets (for source changed backports) - I think I'm only supposed to do it on emergencies.
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> silly me upgraded while .96 is being built
<apachelogger> that explains the plasma crash though :D
<vorian> ohmy
<jussi01> jpds: ok, we would _really_ like to have it asap - its important to studio users, so if you can follow up on it it would be fantastic
<apachelogger> <3 yakuake
<neversfelde> apachelogger, vorian: do I have to do anything more for updating choqok?
<vorian> neversfelde: nope! you did awesome
<apachelogger> hm
<neversfelde> :)
<apachelogger> looking pretty is always a good idea though
<neversfelde> was not as difficult as I thougt
<apachelogger> you never know if someone pays you a visit ;-)
<jussi01> ok, nini all
<vorian> what in the world are you talking about?
<jpds> jussi01: Hmm, lots of stuff to do: http://tinyurl.com/a5dpjx
<apachelogger> vorian: UNO
<apachelogger> ~uno
<apachelogger> stupid bot -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does insanity still have uno?
<vorian> haha
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dunno - might be missing since the move to jeffs server
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> who is up for a round of uno?
<Tm_T> teeworlds?
<vorian> sure
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you gotta play uno with us
<Nightrose> apachelogger: still wibbly
<Nightrose> sorry
<Nightrose> can't play
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, I think playing uno would be perfect to stop that wobbly Nightrose effect :P
<Nightrose> *lol*
 * JontheEchidna can play uno
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> lost focus
<apachelogger> anyway, shouldn't we like use oxygen for that language selector thing?
 * nhandler might actually be able to start on the bindings backport soon
 * JontheEchidna thought he whined about language-selector-qt's icon a while back :P
<JontheEchidna> work > whining
<apachelogger> core devs don't whine, they break things
<apachelogger> bug #164316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164316 in language-selector "Administion > Language support shows different icon in launcher and window list" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164316
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> mvo is the lost
<apachelogger> but it seems like the gnome thingy uses the icon shipped with gnome now
<apachelogger> so we should switch to oxygen and the language selector icon should be dropped completely
<apachelogger> bah, that same bug applies to the Qt interface :P
<apachelogger> but vice versa
<apachelogger> we get the globe in the menu and the UN flag in the app :)
<apachelogger> also, shouldn't we like port that thing to KDE?
<apachelogger> funnies, it is KDE but no one bothered to change the name ^_^
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> NCommander: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1/+build/834937/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.kde4libs_4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<vorian> more uploads apachelogger?
<apachelogger> they broke kdelibs again, looks doublish again
<apachelogger> vorian: .96
<NCommander> apachelogger, ****
<NCommander> I still haven't even gotten the last round of patches to flow upstream
 * apachelogger doesn't even wanna look at his inbox
 * apachelogger blames sebas
<vorian> apachelogger: did you upload the rest?
<apachelogger> sebas: NCommander didn't get a free armel device and still cares whether KDE builds
<apachelogger> vorian: yes
<apachelogger> all up now
<sebas> apachelogger: what did I do wrong? :/
<apachelogger> sebas: not you, KDE, do you have suggestions how we can push NCommander's compile patches in? ... bug reports don't seem to work very well
<sebas> Post them to the relevant lists?
<apachelogger> point
<sebas> Possibly kde-devel
<apachelogger> NCommander: did you do that yet? :P
<NCommander> my inbox is already flooded enough to the point that its impraticial for me to subscribe to all of them
<sebas> For plasma, you can just commit if it's the usual qreal vs double crap
<NCommander> sebas, that's most of it across the board
<NCommander> bindings still broken because pyqt4 still hasn't merged my patches
<sebas> Just post to kde-devel and threaten to commit them :)
<apachelogger> <3 threats
<vorian> sweeet
<NCommander> but I don't have commit access ...
<NCommander> sebas, does KDE have some sorta autobuild farm?
<sebas> We actually do care about portability ...
<NCommander> sebas, its not KDE thats really all that broken
<apachelogger> yah sure :P
<sebas> NCommander: Ow, then send them and ask someone to commit
<NCommander> Qt's design is absolutely braindead
<sebas> That might not get 100% in, but a good part
<NCommander> (in this respect)
<NCommander> sebas, a good part is in
<Lure> NCommander: I can break KDE SVN for you ;-)
<NCommander> kdegraphics went in
<NCommander> half of kdelibs
<NCommander> half of kdebindings
 * Lure sent digikam/armel fix for review
<NCommander> kdebluetooth is already extremely broken
<apachelogger> ~google dirkboard
<kubotu> Results for dirkboard: 1. ZOIG.COM - dirkboard: http://www.zoig.com/profile/dirkboard | 2. ZOIG.COM - dirkboard's amateur videos: http://www.zoig.com/profile/dirkboard-videos | 3. nl.html: http://milvetstravel.net/nl.html
<NCommander> I didn't bother with the ARM fixs there
<apachelogger> stupid google :P
<NCommander> ~google stupid google
<kubotu> Results for stupid google: 1. Is Google Making Us Stupid? - The Atlantic (July/August 2008): http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200807/google | 2. Google is stupid!: http://www.ozzu.com/google-forum/google-stupid-t25174.html | 3. Porn, Sex, Wedding Rings, and Stupid Google Tricks: http://savethehumans.com/culturebashing/outbursts/porn_sex_google/index.shtml
<NCommander> O_o on #3
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://developer.kde.org/~dirk/dashboard/
<apachelogger> only i386
<NCommander> I *might* be able to contribute some automagic build love for KDE4
 * apachelogger is wondering what automagic build love is :P
<NCommander> if ARM portability is a 4.2 release goal.
<sebas> Not particularly a goal, but everyone agrees that we want things to work on ARM
<apachelogger> you just don't do anything for it :P
<sebas> But not everybody knows about portability caveats
<sebas> Well, the people who care do (Martijn, Ade, others, ...)
<apachelogger> sebas: I guess NCommander could send a mail about that
<apachelogger> it's mostly the same issues anyway
<sebas> That would be cool, it's definitely not a 'political' thing, more that people don't know, aren't aware etc
 * apachelogger suspected something like this
<apachelogger> sebas: btw, if nokia starts throwing cells (which aren't actually cells because they can't do calling) again, it would be cool if you could catch one for me ... I'd like to work on a kubuntu-mobile/-mid image once plasma-mid is usable :)
<sebas> I'm not aware of anything like this planned atm, but sure :)
<sebas> So don't hold your breath for it.
<sebas> I could lend you my n180 maybe
<sebas> But yeah ... first plasma-mid :)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 316559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316559 in language-selector "Qt desktop file uses wrong icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316559
<apachelogger> btw, my 4.2 beta2 almost looks translated ... it appears rosetta imported the strings after all ;-)
<nellery> am I correct in saying that a build-depends on quilt is not necessary with kde4.mk in cdbs?
<nhandler> nellery: I do not believe it is necessary in jaunty, but it is needed for backports iir apachelogger's email correctly
<Riddell> yes
<nellery> so if a package is only in Jaunty, is it better to leave it, or remove it?
<Riddell> if you're doing an upload anyway then you can remove it
<nellery> Riddell: alright thanks
<apachelogger> nellery: as Riddell says, unless you want to backport $package to intrepid, in which case I recommend to leave the quilt dep, otherwise a autobackport becomes impossible
<nhandler> vorian: amarok runs nicely
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ah ha.  found you.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-13
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: he went to bed
<Nightrose> can I help you?
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: ah, ah well.
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: was just going to talk about what stuff was there for archive admin, but it can wait
<Nightrose> alright :)
<nhandler> Hobbsee: Just out of curiosity, how did you become an archive admin? Same way you became a core-dev ;)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Hobbsee> nhandler: it was found to be a requirement as part of being on the release team.
<nhandler> Interesting. I didn't know that requirement existed
<Hobbsee> well, it was while we actually did hard freezes
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<Nightrose> NCommander: he's in bed
<NCommander> ScottK, thanks for your comments on my core dev app
<astromme_> Are there plans for jaunty to have 4.2RC or are you guys waiting until 4.2 final?
<vorian> astromme_: yes the RC will be released on schedule
<astromme_> vorian: Excellent, good to hear. I'm excited and it will be good to be able to build kdevelop again.
<vorian> :)
<astromme_> Ohh, exciting, RC1 is due out tomorrow
<vorian> :)
<ryanakca> Ewww... I'm using dapper as a rescue disk... looks... tacky... compared to KDE4 :)
<nhandler> ryanakca: Why not use a more recent live cd?
<ryanakca> nhandler: because I'm not sure if I have any other live cds burned (I have a tendency of not labelling things)... and I'd rather just take the shipit cd than go through the spindle...
<ryanakca> Anyways, all I need is fdisk
<nhandler> Whenever a new (K)Ubuntu is released, I order it from shipit. That way, I have a pretty copy
<ryanakca> nhandler: I ordered a CD... but... I never received it... :/
<nhandler> When did you order it?
 * ryanakca checks
<ryanakca> nhandler: hmm... didn't order any intrepid, but, for 8.06, 1 CDs requested on 2008-06-26. This request was not approved, so no CDs were shipped.
<astromme_> I ordered an intrepid cd, came about a month ago (took a month)
<astromme_> I go to college in Philadelphia, so I had it sent there... worked just fine
 * nhandler just accidentally uploaded to Ubuntu instead of PPA f***
<ScottK> nhandler: I did that in Main during a freeze once.  Set you default dput target to something nonsensical so you always have to specify.
<nhandler> ScottK: I just did that. The worst part is that the package just FTBFS. I think I know the issue. I'll test the fix in my ppa and then reupload
<nhandler> This is funny. Yesterday, the lpia ppa buildd was taking forever to get to my packages. Today, it is building them faster than i386 and amd64
<vorian> ha
<nhandler> Good news is that I only have a few more packages to backport
<nhandler> Should I backport l10n?
<nixternal> ok, I want to get a proper count of hard drives on a machine and it needs to scale, so no counting /dev/sd* or /dev/hd* and such...what is the best way?
<nixternal> drives could either be sata, scsi, sas, and who know what the future holds
<nixternal> does linux now place all info under /proc/scsci/ ?
<nixternal> no matter the drive type?
<jjesse> nixternal: finally got to your blogs re; netbook, i love my dell mini 9 and i hack away at ubuntu-docs all the time on it
<jjesse> nixternal and have no problem iwth the keyboard
<nixternal> I have tried the mini 9, keyboard sucks for me
<nixternal> right now Samsung and HP have the best keyboards for my 2 slabs of meat at the end of my arms
<jjesse> really?  i enjoy the keyboard, works great for me
<jjesse> lol at slabs of meat
<vorian> ha
<jjesse> just updating vm of jaunty, wow there are a lot of updates, including a ton of new packages installed
<vorian> don't install anything!!1111one
<vorian> give it another 12 hours or so
<jjesse> vorian; too late i think :)
<vorian> oh boy
<jjesse> hrmm was just downloading still
<jjesse> canceled the download
<vorian> i think most of the x86 has passed though
<jjesse> lots of issues in jaunty?
<jjesse> ok i'll wait :)
<vorian> no, 4.1.96 is about half way finished building
<vorian> :)
<jjesse> ah then i'll wait
<vorian> oh yeah, you'd be in big trouble
<vorian> kde4bindings is still building for 386
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: no, we don't generally backport l10n packages. There are like 40 of them :S
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I also learned why bindings built so easily, it was an older version ;)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nhandler> Yeah, I noticed once I started getting a few FTBFS
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded kde3bindings, so please accept into Universe when you get a chance.
<ScottK> NCommander: You're welcome.
<ScottK> btw, /me plays Uno too.
<NCommander> ScottK, Uno?
<ScottK> It came up earlier in the day.
<ScottK> Card game.
 * ScottK just got done with 11 hours of backscroll.
<NCommander> heh
 * nhandler notes there is ##uno
<ScottK> jpds: Why didn't you ack Ardour for Hardy too?
<jjesse> wow ScottK you read all 11 hours of backscroll
<jjesse> that's amazing
<ScottK> Anyone know if we managed to stuff the late breaking konqmimedata.cpp patch into our 4.1.4 packages?
 * ScottK confesses to skimming some parts.
<jjesse> still wow
 * ScottK got hilighted enough he had to look at most of it for context.
 * ScottK reads fast too.
<ScottK> BTW, I think I've cleared Jaunty of stuff that doesn't work with Amarok 2.
<nhandler> :D
 * ScottK notices he blew right by NCommander on UTU in the process.
<nhandler> Is UTU up right now?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> New URL.
<nhandler> What is it?
<ScottK> http://thc.emgent.org/utu/utu_jaunty.php
<nhandler> I'm going to suggest that they add the UTU to the hall-of-fame
<ScottK> What happened to uploading 4.1.4?
<vorian> it was uploaded earlier today
<ScottK> nhandler: I've suggested it to emgent before.
<ScottK> Just not accepted yet, I guess.
<vorian> right
<vorian> 12pm est
<nhandler> ScottK: Why to emgent? Go to jono or whoever is doing HoF
 * nhandler notes that that is how he got REVU added
<ScottK> Because emgent would either have to hand over the code of make UTU actually reliable.
<jjesse> what is utu?
<ScottK> Up for 1 day in 7 doesn't do it.
<jjesse> netowrk time out of me
<ScottK> Ubuntu Top Uploaders
<jjesse> ah
<ScottK> http://thc.emgent.org/utu/utu_jaunty.php
<nhandler> ScottK: True, the uptime would be an issue. But the code is very simple. norsetto gave me his old version. I then ported it to perl
<nhandler> It is very similar to what emgent is running
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> ported/obfuscated, but yeah.
<ScottK> Converting to Perl is by definition obfuscating.
<nhandler> ScottK: In this case, the perl is about as obfuscated as its python equivalent
<ScottK> That can happen.
<ScottK> The difference is in Python you have to work to make it obfuscated and in Perl you have to work to make it clear.
<ScottK> Mind you, you might have said PHP and then I'd just have to be ill.
<nhandler> Well, lucky for you, I don't use PHP
<NCommander> ScottK, **** ;-P
<ScottK> nhandler: No.  I'd say lucky for you too.
<ScottK> NCommander: Got kde4ilbs on armel fixed yet?
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> My ARM board is about to go flying out the nearest window at the rate I'm going :-P
<ScottK> Please fix, then throw after.
<NCommander> ScottK, bug apachelogger for me to comment on my core dev application
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Comment on NCommander's core-dev application.
<nhandler> Did apachelogger already comment on it?
<NCommander> Nope
<NCommander> Part of the reason why its stalle
<ScottK> We're in the follow-up section anyway.
<NCommander> *stalled
<NCommander> Maybe in retrospect it wasn't the best idea to apply over christmas
<ScottK> NCommander: Kirkland applied in October.  He's still not core-dev.
<NCommander> Did we become Debian NM and no one told me?
<nhandler> ScottK: Isn't that why the MOTU Council is working on improving the process?
 * NCommander notes he still hasn't used his DD uploading powers yet
<ScottK> Oooh.
<NCommander> crao
<NCommander> *crap
<NCommander> shouldn't have said that
<ScottK> NCommander: Sponsor an NMU for me?
<NCommander> ScottK, let me guess? A little roll reversal :-)?
<NCommander> ScottK, bug?
<nhandler> NCommander: Did you ever get a chance to look at that package again for me?
<NCommander> nhandler, no
<ScottK> NCommander: I didn't write the NMU fix yet.
<NCommander> kinda slipped off the radar
<nhandler> Ok, np
<ScottK> It won't take long.
<NCommander> ScottK, yesh, at least I only bug you for sponsoring when I have the fix already :-P
 * NCommander is shot
 * ScottK hands NCommander a band-aid
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> I can apperiate the irony that I have to sponsor you.
<NCommander> Just rewards and all that.
<ScottK> NCommander: I've sponsored my AM in Ubuntu, so it all goes around.
<NCommander> whats the NMU?
 * ScottK looks for the bug
<NCommander> (or which maintainer am I going to be pissing off)
<ScottK> No one important.
 * NCommander installs KDE's build deps
<ScottK> NCommander: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=511037
<ubottu> Debian bug 511037 in python-dkim "python-dkim: tries to overwrite file owned by dkimproxy (again!)" [Serious,Open]
<ScottK> python-dkim is mine and the dkimproxy upstream just came back and gave the OK to rename stuff in dkimproxy
<NCommander> So in other words, my inbox isn't going to be decimated by a POed DD?
 * NCommander has already experienced the "fun" in that
<ScottK> Nope.  Maintainer is not a DD.
<NCommander> s/DD/D Something
<NCommander> :-P!
<NCommander> ScottK, remember to request the unblock once I sponsor
<ScottK> NCommander: Sure thing.
<NCommander> Extra bonus tip: I recommend setting your urgency to high
<NCommander> (its somewhat annoying waiting ten days just so the release team can unblock)
<ScottK> OK.  I'd have gone for Medium, but you're the sponsor
<NCommander> Doesn't really matter
<NCommander> its your patch
<NCommander> if it compiles and doesn't break $WORLD, I'll upload it
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'm doing it now.
 * ScottK is tempted to file an new bug on dkimproxy while he is at it, "Maintainer provided man pages complete crap."
<ScottK> At least the NMU template works.
<astromme_> ScottK: Have you tried the Amarok 2 package? I can't seem to get a collection built. It shows the progressbar but no collection shows up.
<ScottK> I have not, but others have.
 * ScottK looks at vorian.
<nhandler> astromme_: I tried out amarok 2, but I didn't actually try building a collection
<vorian> astromme_: there is a fix in progress
<astromme_> It was working fine for me with the neon 2.0.0 packages
<astromme_> vorian: Oh, so it's known?
<vorian> as soon as it clears the build machines
<vorian> yes
<astromme_> Great, good to know.
<vorian> you can install mysql-server-5.1 to fix it now
 * astromme_ never remembers how important his dynamic playlists are until they're gone
<astromme_> vorian: Alright, downloading. Fingers crossed
 * ScottK waits for the sid pbuilder to update .
<LaserJock> vorian: is that going to make it into ~kubuntu-experimental PPA?
<vorian> LaserJock: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I got the fixed version a few hours ago
<LaserJock> sorry, I meant ~kubuntu-memebers-kde4 PPA
<vorian> JontheEchidna: then you are running x386
<LaserJock> vorian: I have no mysql-server-5.1 here
<JontheEchidna> yay for multiple archs
<vorian> the backported version has the necessary depends LaserJock
<vorian> but it will be called amarok-mysql-server or some such thing
<LaserJock> I have amarok-mysql-data
<vorian> that's the one
<vorian> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.0.1.1-0ubuntu3
<vorian> 11 hours!
<vorian> you'd think we flooded the build machines today or something :P
<astromme_> lol =). Gotta love large releases
<astromme_> Aha! Amarok 2 is taking much longer to scan the collection. I think that's a good sign
<nhandler> vorian: i386 and amd64 have been really slow today for the ppas
<vorian> yeah
 * vorian wonders what has a private build on official build machines
<ScottK> NCommander: NMU diff mailed to the bug.  You want it some way else?
 * astromme_ is excited. His collection works again in amarok!
 * NCommander blows the dust off his sid chroot
<LaserJock> bah, I wish you could set exclusions for the collection folder
<ScottK> Excellent.  Once that's uploaded I'll know which package version to conflict with.
 * NCommander is amazed
<NCommander> A non-source upload
<NCommander> This is a first :-)
<NCommander> my chroot almost done updating
<vorian> bug 267497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267497 in network-manager-applet "MASTER support for connection sharing missing - Was: networkmanager offers no simple function to make one computer's internet connection available to other computers, using Wi-Fi / WLAN" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267497
<vorian> eek
<mooglinux> this the place to ask about problems in the 4.2 beta?
<vorian> sure
<vorian> are you running jaunty?
<mooglinux> well sound works in everything EXCEPT amarok. no, this is on top of inrepid, via the neon nightlies
<vorian> what's not working with amarok?
<mooglinux> no audio output
<vorian> do you have other sound?
<mooglinux> yes, as far as i can tell everything else puts out sound, like vlc mplayer and even pidgin
<vorian> hmm
<mooglinux> ive tried goin into the system settings and rearranging the sound devices, to no avail
<mooglinux> it started when i got an error that 'sound device nvidia somethingorother is not working" when i logged in, and have not gotten sound since
<mooglinux> that particular sound device has not worked at all, i might add.  its named as "NVIDIA CK804 with ALC850 (NVidia CK804)"
<mooglinux> well this is strange. just changing the order under 'audio output' doesnt change the order for the subcategories. so i reordered the devices in each category, and now amarok returns the error that it could not find any collection plugins
<ScottK> vorian: So mark down libmysqlclient16-dev on your list .....
<vorian> ScottK: amarok build-depends on libmysqlclient-dev, not libmysqlclient15-dev
<ScottK> Right, but both 15 and the soon to be 16 provide that.
<ScottK> You want to make sure we get the 5.1 one.
<vorian> ah noted
<LaserJock> yeah, you guys broke OO.o :p
<vorian> ha
<ScottK> Nope.  Server Team did the mysql 5.1 upload.
<ScottK> Not our fault at all.
<ScottK> The fact that we were pushing them to get it done quickly had nothing to do with it.
<ScottK> ;-)
 * ScottK is really glad he didn't upload mysql 5.1.
 * ScottK considered it.
 * ScottK goes to be before his head esploads.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<cbr> msn support in kopete 4.1.96?
<cbr> no?
<cbr> okay, the first thing when entering the 4.1.96 in jaunty is a message informing me that plasma has received SIGSEGV
<nihui> msn support in kopete 4.1.96   <-- yes!
<cbr> and no desktop appears
<cbr> is that a known issue?
<cbr> i'm of course overly joyful that something like this still happens in an RC.. and am crossing my fingers for it to be a kubuntu issue :p
<cbr> oh.. kdebase-workspace is not updated yet
<cbr> maybe that's why plasma is being evil at me
<cbr> didnt notice that
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> will vpnc work again with knetworkmanager in 9.04?
<freeflying> nihui: for dependency reason, we can not have WML support in kubuntu(a.k.a. msn)
<freeflying> by now
<briseight> Lure: Hi! Thx for your help. Installing marble-data fixed my issue with digikam plugin.
<nihui> freeflying: ???
<nihui> libmsn -> kopete WLM support ~~
<freeflying> nihui: yes, for libmsn
<Tonio_> hi there
<Riddell> Tonio!
<Tonio_> I just tests rc1 packages on jaunty.... plasma is broken here, receiving a dbus time out error...
<Tonio_> is that known problem or is that just my computer ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I HAVE internet at home :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: finally, since a couple of days :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: libpackagekit and kpackagekit are waiting in the NEW queue, btw
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> Tonio_: what about policykit-kde?  isn't that needed first?
<Tonio_> Riddell: also uploaded kde4 version of kipi-plugins
<Riddell> Lure ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: and working on k3b atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll wait for kde 4.2 to be released since there are commits everyday
<Riddell> Tonio_: Lure tried k3b from svn yesterday and said he couldn't get it to do anything with the CDs
<Tonio_> Riddell: then I'll upload it
<Tonio_> Riddell: as for network-manager-kde
<Riddell> so test it out hard
<Tonio_> they both don't work at the moment, so I keep them localy and test them every day
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll contact upstream for those 2 directly...
<Tonio_> Riddell: so what about plasma ? am I the only one with a broken thing ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: working fine with me using packages from kubuntu-ninjas, I havn't looked at what's compiled in jaunty yet, maybe something hasn't compiled yet and there's an incompatibility
<cbr> oh nice, 4.1.96 works now
<cbr> that kdebase-workspace got built
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'll retry then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I give policykit-kde a complete review toonight and will let you know
<Tonio_> Riddell: still a bit messy in my appartment, so I'll be 60% available only for a couple of weeks.... I have to buy a few things I miss in there to be comfortable :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I'm back, definately
<Riddell> he's back!
<Tonio_> yup.... you cannot imagin how it is to live 7 month without any internet connection at home
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a nightmare for a geek
<Tonio_> the good point is that you rediscover a couple of things :) like reading books and so on :)
 * Tonio_ reboots on linux and gives plasma a test
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Test Upgrading! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidKDE42Upgrades  | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<Tonio_> it works :)
<Riddell> formidable
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a main inclusion report for libmsn ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need this for msn support back in kopete
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, as usual it's blocked on security review
<Riddell> I'm going to just promote it to main after the alpha
<Tonio_> as well as ssl support for jabber for gmail
<Tonio_> I don't remember the required dep for that...
<Tonio_> hum looks like this is done, great
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw that mysql-server if going 5.1, sounds good for us :)
<Riddell> it's not
<Riddell> not in main anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't we get that done ?
<Riddell> hopefully we can get something in, but not the whole thing
<Tonio_> hum, all we need is the runtime right ?
<Riddell> the libmysql.a is all, and some amount of mysql-data
<Tonio_> hum okay
<houz> hi, is here anyone using PyKDE4? i somehow can't use it :-(
<Riddell> oh
<Lure> Tonio_: hi! long time no read...
<Lure> Tonio_: what version of kipiplugins did you upload
 * Lure has uploaded beta6 couple of days ago...
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdepim failed with  "/usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or"
<Riddell> something wrong with the quilt detection you added to cdbs?
<nixternal> who broke koffice in backports?
<Riddell> mmm?
<nixternal> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-back.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<Riddell> grr
<Riddell> nixternal: what version of kde-icons-oxygen do you have?
<nixternal> good point :)
<nixternal> I tend to forget I am not running kde4 from the main repos :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah, it does have a patch
 * Riddell fixes
<Tonio_> Lure: I uploaded kde4 beta6 version
<Tonio_> Lure: long time no see :) happy new year !!
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, I couldn't see it in the archives.... did you upload in a ppa ?
<Tonio_> hum kmail's currently broken...
<Tonio_> ho kdepim fails, right...
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to fix kdepim ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just uploaded it
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, missing build-dep I suspect ?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> hum file conflicts between kmousetool and kttsd
<Tonio_> both have /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/female.png
<Tonio_> fixing...
<Riddell> Tonio_: please update the bzr branches too
<Tonio_> yup
<Riddell> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/<package>/ubuntu/
<seele> Tonio_: did colomar get in contact with you again?  he has been having trouble using kpackagekit to get anything installed
<Tonio_> seele: hum he contacted me 2 weeks, then I responded and fixed the packages on my ppa
<Tonio_> seele: no news since then....
<Lure> Riddell: it was in ppa, and later to main archives
<Lure> or better universe archives
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^
<Lure> Tonio_: and happy new year to you too!
<Lure> Tonio_: was your upload accepted or rejected (because of smaller/same version)?
<Tonio_> Lure: hum lemme look :)
<Lure> Riddell: kdebase-runtime RC version missing in jaunty - know issue?
<Tonio_> Lure: rejected, which is fine :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I did beta version of both digikam/kipi
<seele> Tonio_: hum.. i wonder who he talked to then
 * Lure is back in digikam/kipi hacking ;-)
 * Lure and ubuntu polishing ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: it's there, although not amd64 yet https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1
<Lure> Riddell: ok, then I just need to wait
<seele> Tonio_: this happens any time you try to install a package: "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!"
<Tonio_> seele: well as I said him the packages are on my ppa for intrepid...
<Tonio_> seele: https://edge.launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive
<seele> Tonio_: yes, that is where we got it from
<Tonio_> seele: he should have been able to test from there
<Tonio_> seele: you also have to use the policykit-gnome thing at the moment since the kde equivalent is missing/broken
<seele> hmm.. maybe that's the problem
<seele> huh.. no that's installed
<Tonio_> seele: hum....
<Tonio_> seele: what about the "policykit-gnome" package, is it installed ?
<Tonio_> seele: with this one it is supposed to work...
<Tonio_> seele: I expect to give latest policykit-kde a complete test toonight, on that purpose...
<seele> Tonio_: yes policykit-gnome is installed
<Tonio_> seele: weird.... what dosn't work then ?
<Tonio_> seele: please report to me by mail, I'll give a test since I'll work on those toonight :)
<seele> Tonio_: installing software doesnt work.  i'll send you mail then
<seele> is kpackagekit written in c++?
<cbr> woow, the folderview highlight effect looks so nice
<Tonio_> seele: yes it is
<Tonio_> seele: hum, works for me
<seele> Tonio_: did you uninstall adept or maybe we missed a dependency?
<Tonio_> seele: you may also need to check permissions and unsure your user is authorized software installation
<Tonio_> seele: that's the purpose of policykit
<Tonio_> seele: I haven't adept installed
<seele> so it asking me for the admin password isnt enough?
<Tonio_> seele: to set permissions, you may have to start : sudo polkit-gnome-authorization
<Tonio_> seele: check if your user is allowed installations, upgrades etc...
<Tonio_> seele:
<Tonio_> seele: policykit requires : user/group allowed a task and then if yes, auth mode (could be with or without a password and so on)
<seele> Tonio_: aah, none of that was set.  hopefully that was the problem
<Tonio_> seele: probably yes :)
<Tonio_> seele: we'll have to be sure default settings are convenient on that point !
<freeflying> after today's upgrade, plasma can not start
<freeflying> anyone suffered this?
<Tonio_> seele: atm, policykit-kde works for authentication if password isn't asked, but fails authenticate with password...
<seele> huh, i think kpackagekit is also buggy.  i always get problems searching for software
<Tonio_> freeflying: update again, will work :)
<freeflying> hehe
<Tonio_> seele: didn't see many problems with kpackagekit for the moment
<seele> Tonio_: do you have a minute to try something?  searching for "game" works, but searching for "games" gives me some backend forking error
<seele> ack.. wtf.  now if i search for game again it gives me the forking error
<seele> Tonio_: since it works on yours, i dont know if i have something screwed up or if it is a bug
<jpds> ScottK: Needs source changes, I'll do the process described at help.u.c and get it done asap.
<ScottK> jpds: OK.   I guess i missed that in the bug.  BTW, MOTU can upload source backports now, so you can just do it.
<Tm_T> hmmmm, does motu still use revu?
<Tm_T> I apparently got revu account 3 years ago
<Tm_T> or something
 * freeflying seldom use ruve now
<ScottK> Tm_T: Yes.  For new packages, but it uses your LP ID now.
<jpds> ScottK: I don't have to do the stuff at: http://tinyurl.com/a5dpjx - just fire and forget?
<Tm_T> ScottK: I thought so
<freeflying> ScottK: I can upload new package directly? is it?
<ScottK> jpds: Since you're a backporter, you can skip the attach the debdiff and have it reviewed step as you can do your own review.
<ScottK> freeflying: Even MOTU are recommended to get their packages reviewed.
<freeflying> ScottK: I just sposor upload for others from revu, is it ok?
 * freeflying need to learn more to catch up
 * vorian has his packages reviewed
<ScottK> freeflying: For non-MOTU it needs two MOTU to advocate for a new package, so if you're the second, certainly.
<vorian> what needs reviewed?
<vorian> I have some time while i try and fix kdeartwork
<jpds> ScottK: OK; I'll get that done this evening.
<freeflying> ScottK: is there any workflow documented now? thanks
<ScottK> freeflying: I'm sure there is, but I'm not sure where.  I'd ask on #ubuntu-motu.
<ScottK> jpds: Great.
 * ScottK sees kgrubeditor on the component mismatches list.  Does it need a MIR?
<Tonio_> seele: currently buildging policykit-kde from svn.... I'll let you know if that works
<Riddell> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportKgrubeditor
<Riddell> "Moved back into universe due to unresolved issues. Incompatibility with our standard grub configuration seems like a serious issue to me."
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgrubeditor/+bug/262309
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 262309 in kgrubeditor "kgrubeditor MIR" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ScottK> Riddell: Sounds like it ought to be unseeded then.
<Riddell> I think we still hope to get it back into main, artimis seems to be saying he'll make the necessary changes
<seele> is there a kubuntu meeting planned before the end of january?
<ScottK> OK.  So it doesn't hurt to leave it seeded in the meantime?
<ScottK> What's up with KDE on amd64 anyone?
<vorian> ScottK: it's just running slow
<ScottK> OK
<vorian> all the important packages didn't finish first
<ScottK> Of course.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<vorian> np
<Tonio_> seele: no issues searching either "game" or "games" here...
<Tonio_> seele: maybe that's a packagekit issue, not the kde part...
<Tonio_> seele: I'm running jaunty, so more recent version of packagekit
<Tonio_> seele: also the kpackagekit content change a lot since the uds and my packages...
<seele> Tonio_: ok.  i might have to just look at it in vb then
<Tonio_> seele: policykit-kde content sorry, so it might give better results...
<seele> hum.. ok.  we'll have to review it then
<Tonio_> seele: do you run a jaunty virtual machine or so ?
<seele> Tonio_: not at the moment
<Tonio_> seele: oki
<seele> i'm on a business trip now, so i'll have to set it up when i get back later this week
<Tonio_> seele: I'll test on my side and will let you know about the technical review... I'll let you do the usability stuff :)
<seele> Tonio_: right.  that's what colomar and I are working on, we just ran in to problems doing stuff :)
<Tonio_> seele: hehe, I just hope it'll work for you as I can't test on intrepid
<Tonio_> Riddell: very good news, we can now manage policyit permissions within kde :)
<Tonio_> Riddell, seele: I have to say policykit-kde just works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably upload to review toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: couple of bugs though.... I have to authenticate twice to get it to work...
<Tonio_> seele: uploading on my ppa, in case you want it to work...
<Riddell> awooga
<seele> Tonio_: jaunty only though? not intrepid?
<Tonio_> seele: I'll upload on my ppa for intrepid
<Tonio_> seele: then on jaunty
<Tonio_> once the packaging has been reviewed
<Tonio_> Riddell: still missing a couple of desktop files looks like
<seele> Tonio_: cool
<ScottK> Tonio_: Does it handle debconf and stuff?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy testing ? I can send you the deb file
<Tonio_> ScottK of course not :)
<Tonio_> ScottK it exports debian_frontend=non-interractive
 * ScottK thinks that's a very bad idea.
 * ScottK considers it a very 'Xandros' thing to do.
<Tonio_> ScottK I consider debconf stuff too complicated for my mother
<Tonio_> ScottK and people that want to play with debconf are generally using apt-get the cli way (I do that)
 * ScottK too, but one never knows for sure when it will come up.
<Tonio_> ScottK what will your mother respond when she installs a package that depends on openldap for example
<Tonio_> ScottK will she respond the "type in your DC name" question ?
<ScottK> I would consider it a rare situation for a desktop, but just punting is the wrong answer.
<Tonio_> or the "the file /etc/blabla has ben modified by you or a script, which version to keep ??"
<Tonio_> there is just no way for them to respond this.... so we have to make it silent...
<ScottK> Which one do we keep?
<Tonio_> yep
 * ScottK doesn't recall which way non-interactive leans.
<Tonio_> ScottK it accepts the default choice for everything
<Tonio_> which can be bad in some cases, true
<Tonio_> we have to handle the cases it can be problematic
<Tonio_> but what is bad for us is 10 times better for the user, so I prefer this really
<ScottK> I'd consider arbitrarily over-writing user config changes bad.
<Tonio_> it won't, since the default is to keep the current file
<Tonio_> which in 99% of the cases is fine
<ScottK> Is it?
<Tonio_> yup
<ScottK> OK.
<mok0> Version 0.10 of Stellarium is in REVU. This is a major new version written to use QT4. I am going to review it and it would be good if a couple of other MOTUs would track it too, so we can get it into JJ
<Tonio_> is some rare case, where the config file has new options, then it'll cause problems, and we'll have to handle those very rare case, I agree on that point
<Tonio_> but that's very, very rare
<ScottK> OK.  That is exacly what Xandros did.
<Tonio_> ScottK and I approve this way to do things
 * ScottK doesn't like it a bit.
<Tonio_> ScottK installing a package should be silent, as it is on a mac
<vorian> mok0: looking
<ScottK> And when there's a sane way to do it, that's great.
 * ScottK notes it's a regression too.
<mok0> vorian, you also should look at http://www.stellarium.org
<vorian> haha
<vorian> mok0: i almost grabbed this app
<mok0> vorian: for packaging?
<vorian> yep
<mok0> vorian: so you are interested in reviewing too
<vorian> yes
<mok0> vorian: great.
<mok0> vorian: the packager has eliminated a bunch of patches, I think that needs to be checked
<vorian> excellent
<vorian> mok0: commented
<mok0> vorian: woot!
<mok0> vorian: trying to install it on my machine
<vorian> mok0: it should install fine for you, but i'm concerned about the patches
<mok0> vorian: yeah
<mok0> me too
<vorian> it's hard for me to believe that 9 patches could be dropped, and the reason for removal was not documented in the change log
<mok0> vorian: exactly
<mok0> vorian: we need to figure out what those patches were doing
<mok0> vorian: but most likely they no longer apply cleanly, so uploader just dropped them
<vorian> right
<vorian> mok0: i'll keep an eye on it.  He can have two weeks.
<mok0> vorian: sounds good
<vorian> it should be updated soon though
<vorian> yup yup
<vorian> :)
<mok0> I'll investigate som more
<vorian> excellent
<vorian> thanks mok0!
<davmor2> Riddell: good news it starts up however on cd desktop there is a warning.  Sorry the program "nepomukservicetub" closed unexpectedly.
<mok0> I'd like to see bug 288740 closed for JJ
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288740 in kdebase "logitechmouse udev rules not working " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288740
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy reviewing policykit-kde on revu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: even buggy we should get it in the repos, as it won't replace anything existing, there's no risk
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: just uploaded, I'll give you the link
<ScottK> vorian: Server Team meeting in ~a few minutes (after TB meeting finishes) in #ubuntu-meeting.
<vorian> ScottK: thanks :)
<vorian> putting the finishing touches on kdeartwork
<davmor2> Riddell: ubiquity crashes on exit
<Riddell> grump
<Riddell> davmor2: make sure to report a bug on that
<davmor2> trying to upload it now
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 316800
<ubottu> Bug 316800 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/316800 is private
 * seele smacks her forehead
<seele> NOW they decide that they have time to help with design
<seele> and guess what.. they want to work on kpackagekit
 * seele writes an email THANK YOU FOR BEING SO LATE SIRS
<davmor2> Riddell: changed privacy
<Riddell> "they"?
<seele> Riddell: some german design group who was working with TT and matthias was trying to get to contribute to kde
<davmor2> Riddell: I've let evand know too
<seele> oh interesting.. i *also* got an email from one of the apilink devs who want to work on kpackagekit
 * apachelogger waves
<Riddell> all the rage
<seele> i hope all this stuff wraps up well by february.. i dont think i'm going to have time once school starts
<seele> i'm already putting more time in the kde/kubuntu than my job.. although "replacing time" is more accurate :P
 * jussi01 waves
<Riddell> davmor2: doesn't look KDE specific, have you tried the GTK one as well?
 * Riddell hugs seele 
<davmor2> Riddell: not today no
<seele> oooh hugs
 * seele hugs Riddell 
 * LaserJock hugs whoever did the new choqok
<davmor2> Riddell: general faulty I'll try again tomorrow
<Riddell> davmor2: phew :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you have been hugged
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it appears to me revu ate your policykit upload, btw, I think It's better if someone else reviews it, so Riddell can let it through new
<neversfelde> apachelogger: why? and how can I escape? :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: apparently LaserJock luvs the nu choqok, and I think there is no escape
<apachelogger> mvo made a pretty b0rked changelog entry :|
<neversfelde> choqoK is very buggy here, probably I should delete the config files
<LaserJock> i created a new config
<apachelogger> neversfelde, LaserJock: the compability problems are only config related?
<seaLne> Riddell: i get "/etc/zsh/zshrc:12: unknown parameter: terminfo" and no terminal setup happens pgup backspace etc, happens with bash aswell, happened recently now 2 machines (only ones updated recently)
<LaserJock> apachelogger: what do you mean by "compatibility problems"?
<apachelogger> LaserJock: AFAIK upgrading from choqok 0.1 -> 0.2 broke choqok pretty much and now apparently 0.2 -> 0.3 does again
<LaserJock> apachelogger: it didn't like my intial config. I just recreated my accounts (as the config dialog is totally different) and it's working fine so far
<Riddell> seaLne: there's no recent update of ncurses
<LaserJock> I got both twitter and identi.ca \o/
<vorian> apachelogger: its 0.3.1 (which was supposed to not break the config)
<vorian> ^5 LaserJock
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> a config should _never_ break
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2009-January/thread.html  maybe glibc or linux could affect something like terminfo
 * apachelogger probably should tell upstream about kconf_update
<LaserJock> apachelogger: well, I figure since this app is so new I'd give them some slack ;-)
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah its weird i've not had any thoughts on the cause
 * LaserJock lets apachelogger be the bad guy
 * apachelogger notes that amarok never did that, not even in early releases, basically also because amarok didn't have any configuration :P
<Riddell> seaLne: but you think it happened after an apt-get upgrade ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pling
<neversfelde> config deleted and now it is totally broken^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: plong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: already done?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope - query
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah on one machine that has been up for a while it is fine in existing shells but any new ones are broken on another machine that has been rebooted lots it happens all the time
<Riddell> seaLne: what's in  find /var/cache/apt/archive -mtime 0 ?
<seaLne> nothing (archives)
<Riddell> -mtime 1 ?
<Riddell> or increasing values of mtime?
<seaLne> nothing obvious
<ScottK> Are we shipping kpilot?
<ScottK> http://movingparts.net/2009/01/13/kpilot-42-progress/
<seaLne> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/104432/
<Riddell> seaLne: none of those look like the cause
<seaLne> yeah, the fact that i just noticed that it is happening n my other machine with new shells worried me more than it happening on one machine, very annoying tho
<stdin> Riddell: on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0 it says: "Follow the Kubuntu Repository Guide to enable Recommended Updates (backports)", but backports would be Unsupported updates
<astromme_> vorian: Are the RC1 packages built completely? sudo aptitude full-upgrade shows lots of breakage. (mainly in kdepim)
<vorian> not quite yet astromme_, there are a tone of things waiting to be built
<vorian> it's going rather slowly :(
<astromme_> vorian: Is there a way to see the build queue?
<vorian> launchpad.net/+builds
 * astromme_ lols... ia64     110 builds waiting in queue
 * astromme_ uses amd64 however, which only has 36 in queue
<astromme_> Hmm, I can see what it's currently building and the number in queue, but is there a way to see the actual queue?
<stdin> astromme_: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<astromme_> stdin: Thanks, that's what I was looking for.
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, my package won't reach revu for some reason I have to investigate...
<Tonio_> Riddell: mind if I upload to the archives ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the packaging is super simple, and has no patch...
<Riddell> Tonio_: upload it to a web server somewhere for us to look over
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> I fixed gdebi-kde's icon
<apachelogger> that is about all good news
<apachelogger> plasma crashes for unkown reasons and can't produce a sensible backtrace itself
<apachelogger> vorian's kdm.init change breaks kdm if LANG= is not set in /etc/environment
<apachelogger> which is never the case on default intallations anyway it seems
<apachelogger> and yakuake is doing the popup dance
<Tonio_> Riddell: dget http://planetemu.net/temp/policykit-kde_4.1.96~svn910476-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> Tonio_: bad versioning
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ah ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I talked to drf, and he's going to do backport releases, kinda like he did for powerdevil
<Tonio_> apachelogger: how would you version this ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: 0.0+svn
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's for jaunty and 4.2
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, drf will backport release policykit-kde for KDE 4.2, while policykit-kde actualyl targets 4.3
<Riddell> Tonio_: 403 Forbidden
<Tonio_> we use + now ? I've always used ~ for years ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah..... lemme fix
<apachelogger> Tonio_: + makes it > $baseversion, ~ makes it < $baseversion
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be okay
<apachelogger> doesn't really matter but I find the idea of a version number lower than 0 a bit weird ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger and Tonio_: Either can be appropriate, but to use ~ you need to know what the next upstream release will be.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I want it < $baseversion
 * ScottK used ~ in the git snapshot of quassel he packaged.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, baseversion should be 0.0
<apachelogger> or 0.1 for that matter
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so you'd version it 0.0+svn910476 ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> apachelogger: honnestly, as this is temporary, I don't see the point :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll upload a 4.2 version in 3 weeks :)
<apachelogger> that is if upstream versions it as 4.2
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep, and since the version I took was from kde svn, it makes sence versioning 4.1.96 imho :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: policykit-kde is not going to be part of KDE 4.2
<Tonio_> I could even drop the svn revision in fact...
<apachelogger> it was rejected from kdereview because no one reviewed it in time
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it is in extragear, btw
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yes, but it doesn't have version 4.1.96, does it? :P
<Tonio_> nope :)
<apachelogger> that is my point
<Tonio_> apachelogger: still on 4.2 feature plan afaics
<Tonio_> apachelogger: did that change ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: read above
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and there's no way to get it reviewed in time ? that sucks...
<apachelogger> nope
<Tonio_> apachelogger: 3 weeks before the release.... so stupid...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: then I agree with your point, let's version 0.0 waiting for an official one
<Riddell> Tonio_: doesn't need to depend on quilt
<apachelogger> vorian: ping ping
<vorian> pon pong
<apachelogger> vorian: why does var=$(grep "^LANG=" /etc/environment)
<apachelogger> make the init fail?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah !!! quilt was droped rom kde.mk ? good to ear
<apachelogger> Tonio_: just made optional :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't package for a couple of month, I didn't figure out that
<Riddell> "This package was debianised by Anthony Mercatante <tonio@@ubuntu.com> on"
<Riddell> double @
<Tonio_> apachelogger: which is cool
<ScottK> Cuts down on spam
<Riddell> THIS_SHOULD_GO_TO_UNSTABLE not needed
<vorian> apachelogger: no language environment
<apachelogger> vorian: well, read above ... default ubuntu wouldn't have it there anyway ... but I wonder why it makes the whole script fail
<Tonio_> Riddell: this also removed, and good to ear too :)
<apachelogger> vorian: I am not sure LANG is the way to go anyway
<apachelogger> vorian: much to unreliable since technically it could be set anywhere
 * Tonio_ realizes that leaving 4 weeks means having to learn everything again...
<vorian> true
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> vorian: gdm does it the same way though
<vorian> hmmmm
<vorian> very interesting
<apachelogger> kdm is superior to gdm though, so there ought to be a better solution ;-)
<NCommander> apachelogger, hola
<apachelogger> vorian: well, their shell is better than ours it looks
<NCommander> ScottK, the 96 issue is an ICE. I'm seeing if I can beg doko to look at it
<apachelogger> *stealing code*
<apachelogger> aloha NCommander
<NCommander> ScottK, not much I can do from my end
<vorian> i say for now we didtch the change until a sane solution can be found, apachelogger
<NCommander> apachelogger, please send something to my core dev application, its had two fatal shots taken at it
<NCommander> :-P
<apachelogger> vorian: I'll try the gmd approach, it ought to work considering it is in their init script for quite some time now
<ScottK> NCommander: Urgh.  Thanks for looking at it.
<vorian> okie
 * ScottK notes to apachelogger the gdm and gmd are two very different things.
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah, its officially out of my ballpark.
 * vorian wonders what suse's init is ...
<apachelogger> ScottK: I have $unreadable font today :P
<apachelogger> vorian: they don't do init, they start yast, yast starts world, world starts universe, universe starts sue :P
<vorian> ohmy
<apachelogger> NCommander: I didn't really sponsor much ... so I can just say what I noticed from hanging out here, which might not be enough
<apachelogger> of course if someone tells me to make stuff up.... ;-)
<NCommander> apachelogger, you sponsored me plenty
<ScottK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground-Based_Midcourse_Defense
<apachelogger> NCommander: for example?
<Tonio_> Riddell: dget http://planetemu.net/temp/policykit-kde_0.0+svn910476-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> NCommander: they might have been too good, which would explain that I can't remember :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for the issues, I'll have to re-learn the current kde packaging things :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: all fixed including the versioning
<Tonio_> apachelogger: fancy reviewing too ?
<Riddell> nobody makes perfect packages first time round
<Tonio_> Riddell: true that, but those issues should have been avoided, as some things changed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: then you should drop libpackagekit-qt and kpackagekit from NEW
<Tonio_> Riddell: they have the same issues
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix them in a moment.... while fixing my revu upload issues
<Riddell> Tonio_: W: policykit-kde: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libpolkitkdeprivate.so.4.1.0 usr/lib/libpolkitkdeprivate.so
<Notch-1> hi all, should you take a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/292159 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292159 in linux "MASTER update-initramfs is disabled since running on a live CD but it is running from a flash drive. " [Low,Triaged]
<Riddell> no need to include the .so
<Riddell> Notch-1: we do KDE here, Linux isn't our bag baby
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is a -dev package for pk-gnome IIRC, we probably should do the same
<Notch-1> here in kubuntu-devel you do only kde? :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: if it's called "private" it shouldn't be made available I suspect
<Notch-1> this bug is affecting only kubuntu, i think
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yeah but do I have to write a rules entry to get it removed ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: generally speaking I was
<Tonio_> Riddell: making the packaging more complex to avoid warnings..... sounds weird no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: this isn't a splited package...
<Tonio_> Riddell: or even better, should I patch the CMake files ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think that's worth fixing else people might be tempted to use it
<Riddell> I don't know if CMake can be changed to not install the .so
<Tonio_> Riddell: well my mother wouldn't :)
<Notch-1> Riddell: so ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixing ;)
<Riddell> Notch-1: I don't see why that would be Kubuntu specific, the Linux build is the same for all the variants
<Notch-1> it seems to affect only kubuntu
<Notch-1> there has to be a reason...
<Notch-1> AND on #linux i got: "zcram » that's ubuntu-specific"
<Notch-1> is an update problem, so i think that's very specific too...
<Riddell> right, ubuntu specific, not Kubuntu, we are but one part of the larger Ubuntu family
<Notch-1> i think that in ubuntu it works fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: dget http://planetemu.net/temp/policykit-kde_0.0+svn910476-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Tonio_> Riddell: this one should be good, then I'm fixing libpackagekit and kpackagekit
<Riddell> " Initiali SVN snapshot"  typo
<Riddell> Tonio_: all good otherwise
<Notch-1> on the bug page it seems that are all using kubuntu...
<ScottK> \o/
 * ScottK spies 4.1.4 in the build queue.
<seele> is it possible to downgrade?
 * seele doesnt want to run 4.2 beta 2 anymore Q.Q
<Riddell> seele: you can uninstall kdelibs5 then reinstall again, entirely unsupported of course
<Riddell> 4.2 RC 1 should be out later
<Riddell> later today
<seele> oh.. RC 1 is good. i've been using neon for the past week because beta was too annoying
<seele> please.. next time i talk about upgrading my work laptop to do software testing, someone hit me over the head
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, uploading then
 * jussi01 thwacks seele for last time... :P
<apachelogger> seele: you shouldn't be upgrading before me :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you drop the packaging stuf in new ? I'll fix my revu problem and get them there toonight
<Riddell> drop?
<Tonio_> Riddell: they have the same "this should go unstable" thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: they shouldn't go in the archives since packaging is not good :)
<Riddell> always the perfectionist
<seele> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> wahhh
<apachelogger> no highlights
<apachelogger> I am working in the shell where I started plasma
<apachelogger> now my vim is all messed up :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah, I did crappy work....
<Tonio_> Riddell: or you can accept them and I'll fix later.... the packages are ready btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: dget http://planetemu.net/temp/libpackagekit-qt_0.3.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Tonio_> Riddell: dget http://www.planetemu.net/temp/kpackagekit_0.3.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can review those and then I'll upload
 * Tonio_ going home, waiting for Riddell ping to upload
<cbr> any idea why does kwin start to use 70% cpu after i watch a video with mplayerplug-in in firefox?
<cbr> when i toggle compositing off and on again, it's normal again
<apachelogger> overload of uglysoftware
<cbr> okay, now i listened to a music track in mplayerplug-in.. no video.. and it started to abuse my cpu again
<cbr> kwin did, i mean
<apachelogger> overload of uglysoftware again
<cbr> well, it sucks but there is no alternative to mplayerplug-in in firefox
<apachelogger> sure there is
<apachelogger> dragonplayer in konqueror
<cbr> konqueror is not an option to be honest
<jussi01> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Sput> oO
<cbr> it lacks so many stuff compared to firefox
<Sput> more of an option than firefox
<apachelogger> jussi01: that would still cause overload of uglysoftware
<cbr> the vlc plugin has no controls and plays stuff even more seldom than mplayerplug-in
 * Sput wonders how people can survive using firefox
<apachelogger> firefox is so ugly you would need feed it all the oxygen team to make it not cuase overload of uglysoftware
<cbr> i use it with the oxygen gtk theme
<cbr> it's okay
<cbr> and konqueror is extremely ugly compared to ff
<Sput> except it's gtk, hence ugly
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> _the_ oxygen gtk theme
<cbr> look at the options.. i know people who would call it a clusterf***
<apachelogger> is the ugliest of all
<NCommander> apachelogger, I use firefox on KDE all the time ;-)
<NCommander> and thunderbird too
<apachelogger> there, no sponsoring for you anymore
<cbr> also, konq lacks addons, smartcard support to name a few
<cbr> plus it looks worse
<NCommander> No KDE on ARM then apachelogger ;-)
<cbr> also konq doesnt officially support gmail
 * apachelogger wouldn't benefit anyway
<jussi01> I just want the konq with webkit+flash...
 * apachelogger just wants standards
<NCommander> apachelogger, think of your users!! KDE on ARM is important to some of them
<apachelogger> NCommander: my feet are cold ... literally ... so no time to think of users
<apachelogger> bah, pbuilder creation failed
<NCommander> apachelogger, that's karma, and its a bitch
<apachelogger> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 4
<jussi01> how do you reduce someones karma? (dont you dare do it to me apachelogger) :P
<cbr> i wish you could use the kmplayer plugin in firefox
<apachelogger> jussi01: hum, dunno, I can show you though :P
 * jussi01 guesses...
<jussi01> -- apachelogger
<jussi01> meh
<apachelogger> karmastats
<apachelogger> ~karmastats
<kubotu> 223 items. Best: C (74); Worst: > (-22)
<apachelogger> C++
<jussi01> who has 74?
<apachelogger> C
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 2
<apachelogger> ~karma JontheEchidna
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 7
<jussi01> ~karma jussi01
<kubotu> jussi01 has neutral karma
<jussi01> damn, I need some karma
<apachelogger> ~karma jussi01
<kubotu> karma for jussi01: -1
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> *sniff*
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jussi01: I thought you wanted karma?
<jussi01> apachelogger: yeah, karma, not negative karma!
<apachelogger> jussi01: karma can be both
<jussi01> apachelogger: when are the RC1 packages ready do you know?
<apachelogger> when I unbroke them :P
<jussi01> hehe
<apachelogger> and since I have cold feet that could take some time
 * jussi01 stops distracting apachelogger
 * seele gets apachelogger some slippers
<seele> RC1 gogogogo!
<apachelogger> \o/ slippers
<apachelogger> nhandler, JontheEchidna: someone backport workspace for poor seele and her broken workspace
<JontheEchidna> the intrepid packages are all built and ready to be copied
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not if you based workspace on the jaunty package
<apachelogger> that breaks kdm on loads of systems
<JontheEchidna> oh, shit.
<JontheEchidna> that would be bad
<NCommander> apachelogger, have we replaced adept with kpackagekit yet?
<apachelogger> nope
<NCommander> are we planning to?
<apachelogger> NCommander: tonio sent the packaging url earlier
<apachelogger> feel free to review it
<apachelogger> also, we need it in miain before we can replace adept I guess
<apachelogger> *main even
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'll put it on my wishlist TODO list
<DaSkreech> RC today?
<seele> sshh.. ninjas at work
<jussi01> DaSkreech: [20:46:51] <jussi01> apachelogger: when are the RC1 packages ready do you know?
<jussi01> [20:47:07] <apachelogger> when I unbroke them :P
<DaSkreech> Whee for unbreakage!
<DaSkreech> how badly blody broke ?
<jussi01> [20:49:55] <JontheEchidna> the intrepid packages are all built and ready to be copied
<jussi01> [20:50:06] --> devfil_ (n=dfiloni@host186-254-dynamic.7-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has joined #kubuntu-devel
<jussi01> [20:51:16] <apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not if you based workspace on the jaunty package
<jussi01> [20:51:20] <apachelogger> that breaks kdm on loads of systems
<jussi01> [20:51:33] <JontheEchidna> oh, shit.
<jussi01> ok, I now apologise for all the hilights...
<Tm_T> awww
<DaSkreech> Does anyone use KDM?
<DaSkreech> really?
<DaSkreech> console login and kdeinit ftw
 * jussi01 slaps DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Why would there be such a discrepancy for Jackalope and Ibex packages ?
<Tm_T> KDM <3
<DaSkreech>  Istill want to theme the logout dialog
<DaSkreech> I should put up a userbase page for awesome things KDE should do
 * DaSkreech wonders how long before someone makes a taskbar that replicates Windows 7
<DaSkreech> Oh why didn't the beta 2 ship with slideshow for wallpapers?
<Tm_T> I thought we got already
<DaSkreech> We did? where?
 * DaSkreech should put up an Ubuntu Wiki page on what sucks in Kubunt
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: please do
<DaSkreech> are we planning on backporting the plasmodified knetworkmanager ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: backporting to what?
<jussi01> DaSkreech: not till it works good...
<jussi01> Ive latest svn and it still sucks
<seele> doesnt the knetworkmanager plasmoid require the new version of knetworkmanager which only works in 4.2?
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you look at he packages ?
 * Tonio_ look why he can't upload to revu...
<Tonio_> seele: I have been able to play with the plasmoid, but there are lots of bugs right now...
<Tonio_> seele: I suspect the solid backend needs 4.2 stable, so maybe it'll work right now...
<seele> Tonio_: right.  i think DaSkreech was talking about making it available for 4.1.4 which i didnt think was possible :)
<Tonio_> seele: I suspect it won't indeed :)
<Tonio_> seele: the point is it even doesn't work properly with 4.2 :)
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Latest svn as in SVn 4.2 or svn 4.3 ?
<seele> Tonio_: right :)
<jussi01> DaSkreech: hrm... the one in sebas' post about it...
<DaSkreech> seele: Oh no :-) I've been working getting everyone off 4.1 to 4.2 :)
<DaSkreech> 4.2 is doing wonders for impressions
<seele> DaSkreech: not too soon now. i can't wait to get rid of 4.2 beta 2
<seele> either by downgrade or upgrade
<DaSkreech> your dislike for wonky notifications notwithstanding
<DaSkreech> well today is the day for update :0
<DaSkreech> assuming that you care about KDM :)
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Trunk is now 4.3 correct?
<jussi01> DaSkreech: think so.. which is why it might be it doesnt work...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I would expect trunk to be horribly broken about now
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid is made to work with 4.2, trunk 4.3 being shouldn't be the issue
 * DaSkreech tries very hard to unravel that sentence
 * JontheEchidna was being pestered by someone when he typed that
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid is made to work with 4.2, trunk being 4.3 shouldn't be an issue
 * seele is confuse what is confusing about the sentence
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<DaSkreech> I'll read the blog post again I was pretty sure that it was a 4.3 project
<JontheEchidna> well, that's when it's going for inclusion
<JontheEchidna> but they're gonna keep it 4.2 compatible so that 4.2 distros can use it without having to wait for 4.3
<DaSkreech> Ah sweet so it's more of a side port?
<sebas> jussi01: if you don't want to hack on networkmanager, it's useless do compile it atm
 * sebas said that to many people already
<jussi01> sebas: Ive realised.... thank you :) but it does look pretty there on my pane :)
<DaSkreech> hows libknotify ?
<sebas> yeah, you wouldn't believe how many emails I got with "it doesn't work" this and that ... bla lately.
<sebas> While I thought I made it rather clear. DOES ... NOT ... WORK.
<sebas> People making it work rather than asking for support for it would be more appreciated...
<jussi01> sebas: I would if I could...
<jussi01> sebas: but I wasnt complaining, honest
<sebas> I just don't get why it's so unclear
<bobesponja> knotify and many stuff seem to be broken on jaunty
<smarter> sebas: do you need a deep understanding of NetworkManager api to hack on it, or does being a KDE dev is enough for most of the stuff?
<sebas> I've bloggged about it so people know about its status, and be patient and not spread FUD about it
<sebas> Not to encourage everybody to compile it and email me with support questions and mediocre UI ideas for it
<sebas> And the number of "you don't forget to implement ABC, would you?" emails is simply annoying
<DaSkreech> sebas: ooooh mediocre Ideas! Sounds like a new blog post
<sebas> smarter: there's a lot of low-hanging fruit to sort
<sebas> I don't know the NM API myself, doing more on the UI side
<sebas> DaSkreech: yeah
<DaSkreech> sebas: Throw up a JJ page for it on Techbase
<sebas> I was more than once tempted to just reply "of course, moron."
<sebas> smarter: Having some help with the non-plasma UI bits would be really useful
 * sebas goes back to releasing KDE instead. :P
<smarter> sebas: okay, I might try to hack on it a bit if I get some free time :)
<sebas> Cool :)
<sebas> If you run into problems, email me (sebas@k.o, wstephenson@k.o and coolo@k.o) someone will know :)
<ScottK> Alpha 3 Freeze in < 1 hour, so if there's anything for Main that needs doing, it needs to get done ....
 * jussi01 is happy someone has volunteered :)
<smarter> sebas: okay :)
<ScottK> OK, since smarter is going to make the NM plasmoid work, k3b is the big question mark.
<smarter> ScottK: uh, I didn't say that :P
<smarter> might give a hand, but after viewing the TODO I guess it would require a lot more to get it ready
<doc__> hi there
<ScottK> You're young and energetic.
<smarter> ScottK: but got tons of exams :p
<ScottK> Yes, and?
<smarter> less time for KDE
<ScottK> Bah.  You need to work on your priorities.
<ScottK> Less time for sleep, maybe.
<DaSkreech> :-D
<smarter> I'm already über sleepy all the time, any less night sleep would mean that I'd sleep at school d:
<DaSkreech> Sleep while driving you aren't doing much then anyway
<ScottK> Between the sleep and the fear induced adrenelin you're pretty awake when you get somewhere.
<smarter> hehe
<ulaas> hi.
<DaSkreech> What are the mising bits for 9.04 ?
<ulaas> latest update broke my kde4 login
<ulaas> something related with kdeinit
<smarter> ulaas: apt-cache showpkg kdm
<DaSkreech> wow that's pretty
<ulaas> no kdm is cool! after user and pass all i get is a black screen and a mouse icon
 * ScottK isn't kidding.  Hadn't planned on it, but did that exact thing yesterday.
<smarter> ulaas: have you checked if your disk or /home partition is full?
<smarter> ScottK: driving while sleeping? :o
<ScottK> Only a little bit at a time.
<ulaas> smarter:this is a clean 1 part only install. so no issues there. plus i wiped my home folder as wellç
 * ScottK was very tired and doesn't recommend the practice.
<ulaas> i am sure that this is from an update. however the problem is no wireless without kde.
<smarter> [21:55:16] <smarter> ulaas: apt-cache showpkg kdm
<ulaas> smarter: what to check? i am on windows now . yuck!!!
<DaSkreech> ScottK: you know that's like 1374651397 Times as dangeraous as driving drunk and 14 times as dangerous as driving dead ?
<ScottK> Well if one of my kids had done what I did yesterday, I'd have grounded them.
<smarter> ulaas: hmm, simpler would be dpkg -l|grep kdebase
<smarter> ulaas: then report the version number you see(which should be something like 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1)
<ulaas> smarter:also a way to connect wireless with wpa from console would be magic :) is there a way?
<smarter> ulaas: yup, but it requires some files editing and is quiet painful to do :/
<smarter> there's probably a guide for it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com or http://help.ubuntu.com
<smarter> you have to use wpasupplicant
<ulaas> smarter: thanks! there i go....
<apachelogger> smarter: actually it's not really painful
<smarter> apachelogger: I find it a lot more complicated than it should be
<DaSkreech> sebas: Forward all questions about will WPA work to smarter :)
<smarter> DaSkreech: pfff :p
<DaSkreech> smarter: make a techbase JJ page
<sebas> DaSkreech: OT, do you know of a nice hotel in Kingston? :)
<sebas> I need a bed from Thursday to Friday
<DaSkreech> sebas: Oh lord you are landing in Kingston as well?
<DaSkreech> What time ?
<sebas> yeah
<sebas> 8pm
<DaSkreech> Umm Hold on
<smarter> DaSkreech: JJ? jaunty?
<DaSkreech> Let see if I can get you a geek room
<DaSkreech> smarter: Juniour Job
<sebas> What's a geek room?
<smarter> DaSkreech: oh, the TODO file of the networkmanager applet already has lots of JJs :p
<DaSkreech> sebas: A member of the LUG wanting to hang out with a celebrity dev :)
<apachelogger> smarter: trust me, debian makes this pretty bareable
<DaSkreech> smarter:
<DaSkreech> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Kopete/JuniorJobs
<sebas> DaSkreech: heh
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Main Archive: frozen for alpha-3 | Test Upgrading! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidKDE42Upgrades  | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<mrvanes> Can anybody tell me what's wrong with kdebase-runtime for amd64 at this moment?
<sebas> DaSkreech: Just a nice hotel is OK for me as well
<ScottK> mrvanes: Probably not built yet.
<sebas> I'll be utterly wasted when I arrive, so won't be a very social guy
<ScottK> amd64 builders are way behind.
<DaSkreech> sebas: Alright I'll check Four seasons ?
<sebas> Like ... 3 hours of sleep, then 20 hours of flying
<sebas> DaSkreech: ehm, smaller, cheaper pls :)
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<sebas> At least ... how much if 4seasons over there? :P
<mrvanes> Hmmm... have a completely broken apt (suggesting removal of 30 packages) at the moment... turning thumbs and waiting....
<mrvanes> because kdebase-runtime is behind...
 * jussi01 is not updating till tomorrow...
<smarter> 'night everyone
<mrvanes> jussi01: you resp for amd64?
<ScottK> mrvanes: It's not any one person, it's an automatic system.  It's just behind today.
<mrvanes> ah... ok, get it... thx
<mok0> an impressive number of plasmoids are awaiting build
<DaSkreech> What counts as impressive?
<mok0> DaSkreech: oh, they are just plentyful in the list
<mok0> DaSkreech: haven't counted'em
<DaSkreech> I wonder if Mars land of mercy is packaged
<ScottK> mok0: It's all or soon to be all of them.
<ScottK> Upstream slipped a little libplasma3 abi change in on us.
<mok0> ScottK: there are a couple sitting in REVU in the "needs work" queue
<ScottK> mok0: Please feel free to work on them.  We want as much plasma packaged in this cycle as we can get.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Like slideshows for the backgrounds?
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: I've always hade slideshow
<JontheEchidna> whoa, hade
<JontheEchidna> *had
<DaSkreech> To hell with it?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<mok0> ScottK: plasmoid-adjustableclock has build problems; if you have access to a 4.2 build environement, please give it a try (I don't)
<ScottK> mok0: You don't have a Jaunty pbuilder?
<mok0> ScottK: yes, does it have 4.2 already?
<DaSkreech> sebas: somewhere between 54 and 120
<DaSkreech> still looking
<ScottK> mok0: 4.2 RC1
<sebas> DaSkreech: sounds ok
<mok0> ScottK: ah, well then I can try building myself
<ScottK> mok0: Without looking, I'm going to guess http://paste.ubuntu.com/104469/ may be relevant.
<mok0> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> mok0: No problem.  That's what I've been fixing most of the afternoon.
<DaSkreech> sebas: 54 != seasons
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you haven't, would you update the quassel packaging in Neon to be based on our current Jaunty package?
<knusperfrosch> hi! will there be 4.2rc packages?
<DaSkreech> Oh right Quassel solves Konversation
<apachelogger> ScottK: neon uses /opt
<ScottK> Yes.
<DaSkreech> knusperfrosch: Ja
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but I was thinking about the KDE integration, the SSL cert magic, etc.
<ScottK> Merge our updates in
<apachelogger> ScottK: neon is low-maintenance packaging :P
<ScottK> The KDE integration stuff at least should be low maintenance
<apachelogger> it is built with KDE integration
<ScottK> I'd like to make sure it gets as widely tested as possible.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<mok0> ScottK: yup, it's the same error. Can you refer me to one of the packages you've fixed? I've never worked with cmake before
<ScottK> Anything in the archive that starts with plasmoid.
<ScottK> mok0: How about plasmoid-spellcheck
<mok0> ScottK: ok will take a look.
<ScottK> mok0: IIRC you're a quilt fanboy, so it should be easy enough.
<mok0> ScottK: I am :-)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<sebas> DaSkreech: I'm quite easy on that, something with a bed and no bugs should do
<sebas> And preferably somewhere I dare going after dark, that's actually my main concern
<DaSkreech> sebas: The lug LInk has that :) I'll ask later if Thursday night is good and let you decide
<sebas> Cool, thanks
<ScottK> So the funny part is I had 11 uploads hit jaunty-changes today, but it was such a busy day, I only had two in a row once.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fancy bumping kdebase-workspace in jaunty on amd64?
<ScottK> The funny bit is that 2nd one has been sitting in New for a couple of weeks.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: pong?
<nixternal> make it quick, I am at work still :/
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Coming to Camp?
<nixternal> doesn't look like it
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ok
<mok0> ScottK: hm, that fix made it go further, but it's missing a header file called  ui_calendar.h
<ScottK> mok0: Does it build-dep on kdebase-workspace-dev
<mok0> ScottK: no
 * mok0 tries again
<ScottK> mok0: FYI for next time http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ui_calendar.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<mok0> ScottK: ah, what a cool trick, never thought of that
<jussi01> can someone tell me where see if the builds for RC1 are done?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds/
<vorian> jussi01: what arch?
<jussi01> vorian: amd64
<vorian> jaunty or intrepid?
<jussi01> intrepid
<vorian> you'll have just a little more time to wait
<vorian> not much, things just have to finish building
<jussi01> vorian: define "a little more time"
<jussi01> :D
<vorian> i wish i could
<jussi01> vorian: np. can you give me a guestimate? minutes? hours? days?
<vorian> hours
<vorian> maybe less
<jussi01> ok,  :)
<jjesse> vorian: is it safe to update my jaunty vm yet?
<vorian> jjesse: heavens no
<vorian> :)
<jjesse> vorian: ok, i know you told me last night not to
<vorian> yeah, that will be hours
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm still waiting on my Jaunty partition
<LaserJock> dist-upgraded this morning to see if I'd get more, but no luck on getting plasma to live
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: Where does it die?
<DaSkreech> My friend was having it die when it called qstardict
<DaSkreech> I have no idea why it's calling that
<LaserJock> well, when I log in, it just goes black
<LaserJock> I see notifications  and cursor, that's it
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: what happens if you run plasma from the command line?
<LaserJock> I don't know
<LaserJock> I'll reboot here and give it a try
<jussi01> ok, laziness kicking in, quicklink to jaunty images so I can test in VB?
<jussi01> nvm, got unlazy
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: well, my issue is that I have no kdebase-workspace-bin right now :-)
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: Ha ha
<LaserJock> next time I need to be more careful in making sure all of KDE is there before dist-upgrading :-)
<LaserJock> I just say kde stuff in the list and went for it
<LaserJock> s/say/saw/
<mok0> Hm, I have a missing library. Anyone recognize  undefined reference to `ClockApplet::mousePressEvent(QGraphicsSceneMouseEvent*)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Riddell: at the bottom of the 4.2 rc1 release note for kubuntu s/Bit/Big
<Riddell> Nightrose: fixed thanks
<Riddell> pending cache
 * Hobbsee tries prodding it
<cbr> how do you use the official translations of firefox in ubuntu?
<cbr> are they incorporated into the package?
<Riddell> support in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<Riddell> (or to say another way, we do KDE and don't know about firefox)
<cbr> mkay, i thought that maybe someone has run into the same issue, np
<mok0> Does anyone have an example of a watch file to download a plasmoid tarball from kde-look.org?
<vorian> mok0: it's not possible
<JontheEchidna> not possible
<mok0> vorian: damn
<JontheEchidna> darn, beat :P
<vorian> hehe
<mok0> ... and everything has to be re-tarred?
<mok0> from kde-looks I mean
<JontheEchidna> unless the author does it right (tm)
 * DaSkreech prods back Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> cbr: again Waaaay more people in #kubuntu and #ubuntu to run into that issue
<vorian> mok0: what is thy package?
<mok0> plasmoid_adjustableclock
<mok0> vorian: another revu loot
<vorian> yours or are you reviewing it?
<mok0> vorian: I am trying to build ti
<nhandler> mok0: I just subscribe to the package on kde-look so I get notified by email when they upload a new version.
<Riddell> aren't all clocks adjustable?
<mok0> nhandler: ok, that's a poor substitute for uscan, thoug
<vorian> haha
<nhandler> mok0: I agree, but it does work
<mok0> Riddell: he, afaik it's the appearance that can be adjusted
 * nhandler has kept both of his plasmoids up-to-date in that way
<vorian> mok0: linky?
<mok0> vorian: why what
<vorian> link to the plasmoid page
<mok0> ah
<mok0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-adjustableclock
<mok0> vorian: there's a much newer version available
<vorian> i hope so
<vorian> this package will not build
<mok0> vorian: that's what I'm trying to fix
<vorian> the CMakeLists.txt will need to be fix0red
<mok0> vorian: I know, I almost have it working
<mok0> vorian: except for a linking error
 * nhandler is updating to RC1
<vorian> lucky
<nhandler> Why?
<JontheEchidna> amd64 queue for jaunty is huge liek xbox
 * JontheEchidna hugs his i386
 * nhandler has i386 too
<nhandler> and intrepid right now
<vorian> jebbeez! kdeutils, kdeplasma-addons, kdesdk, kdeadmin, kdetoys, kdebase-workspace, kdebase-runtime are all still in the amd64 queue
 * NCommander hugs his i386, amd64, lpia, powerpc, and armel
<NCommander> :-)
<nhandler> NCommander: Want to send me a machine or two?
 * nhandler needs to replace his crappy Dell Inspiron 6000
<NCommander> the i386 is mostly dead, the amd64 is mine, and the armel is needed
<NCommander> so no :-P
<nhandler> :'(
<NCommander> I could consider shell accounts
<nhandler> But does anyone here have any ideas why I can't get a jaunty pbuilder working on intrepid?
<NCommander> nhandler, whats the issue?
<nhandler> NCommander: Nah, that is fine. I just want a new computer ;)
 * NCommander shoots nhandler 
<ScottK> nhandler: Do you have intrepid-backports enabled?
 * JontheEchidna needs to replace his uber crappy Compaq Presario
<nhandler> ScottK: I should, I'll double check
<NCommander> nhandler, whats the specific error with chroot creation
<seele> yaay
 * seele upgrades to RC
 * NCommander is trying to fix RC
 * seele hugs the kubuntu ninjas
<NCommander> ScottK, so the ICE was seemingly fixed with the last compiler upgrade
<NCommander> *coughs*
<nhandler> NCommander: One second, I'll run it again
<NCommander> If so, I'll work on descrewing KDE RC1
<NCommander> again.
<NCommander> -_-;
<NCommander> As an ARM porter, i don't think KDE will ever leave my TODO list
<Sput> seele: do you have a good idea how quassel's welcome screen could look like (instead of the logo area), and are willing to do a mockup for us or give us some suggestions? the idea being that the user should be able to perform important tasks right away without looking through menus
<Sput> (I think that was your idea even)
<seele> Sput: i can give it a whirl, but can you remind me later this week? i'm out at a conference for a client so i'm a bit limited
<Riddell> welcome screen?
<Sput> seele: sure thing :)
<Riddell> important tasks right away++
<Sput> Riddell: on first start (i.e., with no networks active) quassel now displays a large area with just a logo on it... the idea is to make use of that :)
<Sput> so some shortcuts for the user to edit his default identity (enter a nick at least), and connect to existing (default) networks
<Sput> or something like that
<mok0> vorian: yay new version built
<vorian> excellent!
<Riddell> that seems sensible
<seele>   kuser: Depends: kdepimlibs5 (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<seele> hrm
<nhandler> seele: Where is that?
<seele> nhandler: apt-get after upgrading.  i saw that kuser didnt get updated
<seele> this too
<seele>   python-kde4: Depends: kdepimlibs5 (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<nhandler> Try doing an apt-get update seele
<ScottK> No kde4bindings yet.
<nhandler> ScottK: It should be in k-e
<seele> nhandler: i did right before i upgraded. about 10 minutes ago
 * JontheEchidna can't see it in -experimental
<nhandler> wtf
 * nhandler goes to look
<JontheEchidna> oh, beware that the copying page can't display all the packages in the ppa
<Riddell> Tonio_: poke
<JontheEchidna> it's limited to 20, so you have to manually search for those that aren't on the apge
<LaserJock> seele: you got:
<LaserJock> The following packages have been kept back:
<LaserJock>   kuser python-kde4
<LaserJock> ?
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Talk about a UI bug
<nhandler> I'll get the rest
<JontheEchidna> yeah :/
<LaserJock> I think that bug has been filed somewhere
<LaserJock> it's been around for quite some time
<mok0> I learned something today. Another great day
<mok0> g
<mok0> g'night all
<seele> LaserJock: yes
<seele> and plasma crashes on startup and doesnt restart
<seele> so i'm back to using neon
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoids probably need copying too
<JontheEchidna> (rsibreak and plasmoid-quickaccess
<JontheEchidna> )
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I'm including them
<LaserJock> seele: that's on intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> nhandler++
<JontheEchidna> ~karma nhandler
<kubotu> karma for nhandler: 3
<seele> LaserJock: yep
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Ok, hopefully everything is there now
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<seele> ~karma seele
<kubotu> seele has neutral karma
<seele> lol
<seele> better than 0 karma
<xerosis> I can confirm the plasma crashage on intrepid
<jjesse_> ~karma jjesse
<kubotu> karma for jjesse: 1
<jjesse_> yay 1
<jjesse_> how did i get 1 karma?
 * ScottK guesses he has none.
<nhandler> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for nhandler: 3
<ScottK> ~karma ScottK
<kubotu> karma for ScottK: 5
<jjesse_> ~karma scottk
<kubotu> karma for scottk: 5
<ScottK> Woh.
<jjesse_> is that launchpad karma or some other karma?
<nhandler> jjesse_: It is only for this channle
<seele> irc bot karma
<neversfelde> ~karma
<kubotu> neversfelde has neutral karma
<neversfelde> mhh
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-14
<LaserJock> nhandler: can you add what just happened with the PPA copy to bug #225131 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225131 in soyuz "PPA copy package ought to allow viewing multiple pages of results" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225131
<LaserJock> I think that's the right bug
<nhandler> LaserJock: Sure thing
<LaserJock> nhandler: thanks
<seele> ~kubotu help
<kubotu> help topics: 9 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata; 40 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, babel, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, host, iplookup, karma, keywords, lastfm, markov, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, rot, rss, salut, script, search, seen, time, topic, translator, twitter, urban, usermodes, wserver
<kubotu> (help <topic> for more info)
<seele> ~eightball
<seele> hmm
<neversfelde> I packaged a plasmoid, but I cannot upload to revu, because I do not know the authors full name. I mailed him, but got no answer, I cannot use a Nickname, can I?
<seele> ~kubotu eightball
<jjesse> ~kubuntu help karma
<jjesse> ~kubotu help karma
<kubotu> karma module: Listens to everyone's chat. <thing>++/<thing>-- => increase/decrease karma for <thing>, karma for <thing>? => show karma for <thing>, karmastats => show stats. Karma is a community rating system - only in-channel messages can affect karma and you cannot adjust your own.
<jjesse> ~kubuntu eightball
<jjesse> ~kubotu eightball
<seele> it didnt work..
<seele> ~kubotu salut
<kubotu> good evening seele :)
<ScottK> NCommander: I don't remember for sure.  Did you have a fix for kde4libs on armel yet?
<nhandler> ~karmastats
<kubotu> 225 items. Best: C (75); Worst: > (-23)
<NCommander> ScottK, no, because I had my computer ICe
<seele> ~urban kool-aid
<kubotu> Kool-aid (1/22+): the water of the ghettos " You want some kool-aid?" " Man you know I want some kool-aid"
<seele> no.. that's not what i want
<seele> ~kubotu help urban
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  I thought I remembered you said that went away.
<kubotu> urban [word] [n]: give the [n]th definition of [word] from urbandictionary.com. urbanday: give the word-of-the-day at urban
<NCommander> It just did today it seems
<seele> ~urban kool-aid 5
<kubotu> kool-aid (5/22+): Propaganda brewed for mass consumption. E.g.: Bart drank the Bush administration's Kool-Aid about the war in Iraq, and got his ass pwned in...
<seele> there we go
<seele> ~urban kool-aid 3
<kubotu> kool-aid (3/22+): The universal drink of the ghetto. comes in many flavors such as grape, cherry, blueberry etc, but known to the ghetto natives as red, purple etc. also used as a slang term to describe a situation. You all up in my kool-aid and don't even know the flavor. What kind of kool-aid do you want?... umm...
<seele> hmm.. that's not it
<seele> i want cult description of kool-aid
<NCommander> ~urban kubuntu
<kubotu> kubuntu (1/1): An integrated Linux distro with all the great features of Ubuntu, but based on the KDE desktop. A good thing about Kubuntu is that it is free and can be downloaded, used, and upgraded for no money at all. Kubuntu can be either run off of a liveboot CD, or installed. Kubuntu is a good OS for people w... I currently dual boot with Windows XP and Kubuntu.
<nhandler> NCommander: I guess something must have changed, pbuilder created a jaunty chroot this time. Although I have no clue what I did differently
<seele> i still dont get how karma works
<seele> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 2
<seele> Riddell++
<seele> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 3
<seele> ah hah!
<nhandler> seele: It works just like that
<seele> i see.. so no love for seele
 * Riddell suddely feels self improvement
<nhandler> ~karma seele++
<kubotu> seele++ has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: hmm, not sure. Asking in #ubuntu-motu might be advisable
<nhandler> seele++
<JontheEchidna> ~karma seele
<kubotu> karma for seele: 2
<seele> yay!
<nhandler> neversfelde: If you are unable to find it, and the author is not responding, the archive admins might still let it in
<neversfelde> nhandler: thx, I will wait another day and then upload it.
<LaserJock> ~karma neversfelde++
<kubotu> neversfelde++ has neutral karma
<seele> neversfelde++
<seele> ~karma neversfelde
<kubotu> karma for neversfelde: 2
<neversfelde> yay, +2 in 1ß seconds :)
 * JontheEchidna reboots for full kde 4.2 goodness
 * seele sighs
<seele> mine is bork.  neon is good though
 * neversfelde lost plasma on intrepid
 * seele too
<LaserJock> I'm kinda scared to try it now :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: got your email.... really sorry for the issue...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to take my time to do it correctly :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: are the archives frozen actually ? I didn't get the second part of your email...
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, you won't until tomorrow, but it's ok you can just fix it and upload tonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.... 3 packages, 3 issues.... I may just be too tired to do things correctly today.... let's wait for tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: too many things in the work.... I shouldn't have missed the licencing issue, that's bad
<nhandler> Why didn't the second copy batch show up?
 * nhandler goes to fix it
<jjesse_> hrmm anothernegative for knetworkmanager -- no easy way to share a wired internet via the wireless card like on my wife's macbook :(
<neversfelde> hehe
 * ScottK asks 5 year old a question ...
<seele> where do babies come from?
<ScottK> Responses is, "Dad, I'm trying to color here."
<neversfelde> sorry, hehe was for another channel :(
<jjesse_> hehe
<seele> ScottK: lol did you ask her something mushy?
<ScottK> Unfortunately she takes lessons from her tennage sisters.
<ScottK> seele: Not mushy, just silly.
<seele> ~twitter seele status
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<seele> ~twitter status seele
<kubotu> enjoys a drink after returning from new york :/ (3 months, 3 days, 4 hours, 11 minutes and 24 seconds ago via web)
<ScottK> In other news I blew my several week streak of not getting pissed off about Launchpad/LP developers.
<seele> wtf i dont remember going to new york
<ScottK> [18:42:19] <ScottK> BTW, I don't accept that people managing to develop a really slow web tool gives them any particular expertise about Linux distro development.
<jjesse_> wow 3 months 3 days 4 hours 11 minutes and 24 second s ago :)
<seele> ~kubotu help twitter
<kubotu> twitter status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'twitter friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | twitter update [status] => updates your status on twitter | twitter identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your twitter username and password | twitter actions [on|off] => enable/disable twitting of actions (/me does ...)
<jjesse_> ScottK: that's an interesting comment
<seele> it's also true
<jjesse_> agreeed
<ScottK> Someone on #ubuntu-motu was holding out the help.launchpad.net recommendations on PPA revison numbering as somehow authoritative.
<_neversfelde> ~twitter neversfelde status
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<seele> ~twitter update packing up after a boring day at a conference on genetically modified cryogenically frozen ninja mice who glow and fight cancer
<kubotu> status updated
<seele> ~twitter status seele
<kubotu> enjoys a drink after returning from new york :/ (3 months, 3 days, 4 hours, 13 minutes and 48 seconds ago via web)
 * seele smacks forehead
<nhandler> ScottK: I was having fun watching that conversation
 * seele really does packup.  brb
 * Tonio_ beds...
<jjesse-dell9> is intrepid safe to update with the ppa for kde4 enabled?
 * ScottK doesn't know of anyone succeeding yet.
<ScottK> seele had trouble not so long ago.
<neversfelde> me too
<neversfelde> Plasma is not working atm
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm ok ill wait then :)
<cbr_> is anybody using the xorg-edgers ppa?
<jjesse-dell9> silly quick question, but is the vote for the technical board that mark sent out ot ubuntu-devel-announce and ubuntu-devel-discuss only supposed to be for the ubuntu-devel team or everyone?
<neversfelde> ah another bundle of packages
<neversfelde> probably it is working now
<ScottK> jjesse-dell9: ubuntu-dev (which is MOTU and core-dev both)
<jjesse-dell9> ScottK ah thanks, was a bit confused by the email going out to such a big list and who was able to vote
<LaserJock> it's rather odd that we're only voting for 1 person
<LaserJock> a year or so ago Mark said he wanted the TB to be ~ 5 people
<LaserJock> and instead we just get to replace mjg59
<neversfelde> yay, Plasma is back
<jjesse-dell9> LaserJock: i dont understand either
<LaserJock> neversfelde: after what?
<ScottK> LaserJock: I think it's great to have an actual vote
<LaserJock> ScottK: I suppose, not a a big one, but I guess it's better than nothing
<LaserJock> "pick between two"
<ScottK> First time for TB.
<neversfelde> LaserJock: latest Update via the experimental repo
<LaserJock> neversfelde: k, cool, I'll give it a go then
<LaserJock> neversfelde: must have been python-kde4
<neversfelde> LaserJock: yes, should be the reason
<jjesse-dell9> who was working on ufw-kde?  was that rgreening?
<LaserJock> ScottK: that is good, but I think I'd rather have a confirmational vote on 3 new people :-)
<LaserJock> especially if there was a community person in the 3
<seele> jjesse-dell9: yeah.. kuser and puthon-kde4 didnt upgrade
<jjesse-dell9> seele: hrmm so should i wait or should i go?
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: just apt-get update and look to make sure nothing's being held back
<seele> LaserJock: is python-kde4 why plasma is crashing?
<LaserJock> seele: I think it must be
<neversfelde> python-kde4 was not updated, because kdepim was missing
<LaserJock> seele: neversfelde updated that an kusers and now he's got python
 * ScottK dinners
<neversfelde> it is available now and plasma is working again
<LaserJock> bah, s/python/plasma/
<seele> ah cool.. more updates
<neversfelde> I love KDE 4.2
<jjesse-dell9> looks like nothing is being held back so away i go
<nhandler> Glad to see that that last copy batch worked.
 * nhandler really despises the ppa copy system
<seele> yaay my kde is back
<seele> jjesse-dell9: now it seems safe
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm dropbox can run under kde as long as gdm is being used
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: it doesn't work without gdm?
<jjesse-dell9> LaserJock: corrrrect
<LaserJock> bummer
<jjesse-dell9> LaserJock: none of my files were getting updating until i configured gdm instead of kdm
<LaserJock> odd
<jjesse-dell9> apprantly it needs nautlius
<jjesse-dell9> dont know for sure
<nhandler> jjesse-dell9: I know it modifies the nautilus right click menu
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> but I wouldn't think gdm = nautilus
<nhandler> LaserJock: I'm not sure why it needs gdm
<jjesse-dell9> me either but now it works
<nhandler> Time to see how rc1 works for me
<jjesse-dell9> rc1 of?
<neversfelde> problems with xinerama are not solved
<seele> hum.. where is the wlalpaper installed.  it didnt show up
<neversfelde> tha wallpaper is mhhh
<seele> no way.. i like it
<neversfelde> we call it "Geschmacksache sagte der Affe" :)
<seele> which means..
<jjesse-dell9> sneeze?
<neversfelde> taste, says the monkey and bites into the soft soap
<neversfelde> probably
<neversfelde> you cannot translat it I think
<vorian> haha
<neversfelde> my father loves this saying and he has birthdy today. 60 years
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: I just tried dropbox here with kdm and it worked
<nhandler> Well, kubuntu is running great on my laptop now. I think I'll have to stick with it :)
<vorian> win
<nhandler> kubuntu++
<LaserJock> nhandler: I'm getting that feeling as well
<neversfelde> hehe
<jjesse-dell9> LaserJock: hrmm somethings is wierd it wouldnt update any files for me
<nhandler> jjesse-dell9: What wouldn't?
<jjesse-dell9> none of my files would update, like i would update a file on my windows box and it wouldnt copy over to my kubuntu box
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: I just tried adding a file on my kubuntu box. I suppose it could be just a one-way problem
<jjesse-dell9> LaserJock: so you added a file and it is updated now on the dropbox side of things as well?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I checked on the web interface
<LaserJock> I have gdm installed, but it's not running
<jjesse-dell9> interesting
<LaserJock> bah, kdebase-workspace is FTBFS on amd64, no wonder I was having problems
<jjesse-dell9> so whos watching american idol besides me tonight?
<nhandler> jjesse-dell9: My brother is
<jjesse-dell9> my wife is in the hotel room so i am
<neversfelde> Deutschland such den Superstar is hard enough
<neversfelde> my girlfriend is watching that shit, but I never would
 * JontheEchidna realizes he never did reboot
<nhandler> Neither did I. I have the little notification telling me to do so
<jjesse-dell9> i take it deutschland such den superstar is the german version of idol?
<JontheEchidna> brb
<neversfelde> jjesse-dell9: yes it is
<LaserJock> python-kde4-dev: Depends: python-kde4 (< 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1.1~) but it is not going to be installed
<neversfelde> and it is as bad as the american version
<nhandler> LaserJock: Intrepid?
<LaserJock> Jaunty
<nhandler> amd64?
<LaserJock> yeah
 * nhandler goes to see if it has built
 * neversfelde goes to bed
<LaserJock> it said it built yesterday
<neversfelde> n8 everyone
<LaserJock> and it looks to me like kdebase-workspace was started after, so I don't get it
<vorian> LaserJock: it was
<LaserJock> so why wouldn't it have found it :(
<nhandler> It looks like aside from a few plasmoids, the kde packages for amd64 have built
<LaserJock> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2/+build/836383
<vorian> not so nhandler
<jjesse-dell9> shouldnt the reboot notifier come up after the process of updating is done
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: heh, that's a good point. if somebody got antsy they could reboot in the middle
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, everything's cool except kdm is now using plastique
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<vorian> nhandler: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending&start=500&batch=50
<jjesse-dell9> totally i almost hit it but then switched over to the konsole and noticed the upgrade still going
<vorian> builds of kdeutils, kdeplasma-addons, kdesdk, kdedmin, kdetoys, -workspace, -runtime have yet to be built
<vorian> for amd64, that is
<nhandler> Yeah, I had the wrong filter option ;)
 * nhandler liked thinking everything built
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm ok back
<jjesse-dell9> whats the name of the default background?  is it air? or something like that?
<JontheEchidna> Air, yes
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-dell9: btw, is kickoff still too small?
 * JontheEchidna remembers a bug report you filed about that
<jjesse-dell9> JontheEchidna: nope its been scaling correct for awhile, didnt i close th report?
 * JontheEchidna checks
<jjesse-dell9> if not, please do
<JontheEchidna> ok, closing now
<LaserJock> nhandler: so can you figure out why -workspace didn't build? it looks to me like it should have
<vorian> LaserJock: it did build, this is a re-build
<vorian> there was a flaw with a modified kdm.init script which would have been bad news
<nhandler> vorian: What was that emerald app for kde you were talking about? choqok and a few other applications have ugly windows that I want to fix
<vorian> kde-style-dekorator \o/
<nhandler> Was it backported to intrepid?
<vorian> er, no
<vorian> let me work on that
<nhandler> :D
<vorian> nhandler: it's in the kubuntu-members ppa iirc
 * vorian checks
<nhandler> vorian: For intrepid?
<vorian> nope, nevermind
<vorian> it's kwin-style-dekorator
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Aside from looking ugly, choqoK runs fine on Intrepid. I put up a copy in my PPA, but it is identical to the jaunty version
<ScottK> nhandler: It'd been backported once, if it needs updating, please file a backports bug.
<nhandler> ScottK: What was backported? kwin-style-dekorator?
<vorian> ScottK: no backport exists
<ScottK> NCommander: choqoK
<ScottK> Urgh.
<nhandler> ScottK: Where? intrepid-backports?
<ScottK> nhandler:^^^
<vorian> oh, yeah
<ScottK> IIRC.
<vorian> that was done yesterday
<nhandler> ScottK: Ok, thanks. I really didn't look hard. I'll get the backports version
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm kontact is crashing everytime i open it up now that ive restarted
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-dell9: what version is it at?
<ScottK> vorian: mysql bug or amarok bug: Bug #316957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316957 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.30-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: 子进程 post-installation script 返回了错误号 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316957
 * vorian checks
 * ScottK notes that vorian is now and forever more the amarok packaging expert.
<jjesse-dell9> kontact is version 1.3
<vorian> heh
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-dell9: I sorta meant apt-cache policy kontact :P
<jjesse-dell9> oh sorry
<jjesse-dell9> JontheEchidna: 4.1.96-0ubuntu1-intrepid1-ppa2
<JontheEchidna> hmm, and kdepimlibs5?
<jjesse-dell9> 4.1.96-0ubuntu-intrepid1-ppa1
<jjesse-dell9> interesting, what is the difference between ppa1 and ppa2?
<JontheEchidna> kdepim probably had to be uploaded twice
<vorian> ScottK: i would bet $100 smackers that this is due to 5.0 being built already, and 5.1 in the wings - so we have libclientmysql15/16 conflicts that don't actually exist yet
<JontheEchidna> that shouldn't be the issue though
<JontheEchidna> this makes the crash somewhat puzzling though
<ScottK> vorian: Mark in the bug then please.
<vorian> will do
<LaserJock> ok, I'm still stuck on why -workspace FTBFS
<jjesse-dell9> i thi9nk the problem is in kmail
 * LaserJock feels like he's missing something
<jjesse-dell9> kmakmail
<torkiano> Kde4rc1 rocks, thank you guys!
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-dell9: kmail works here :D
 * JontheEchidna away for a bit
<jjesse-dell9> bummer, just running kmail and it crashes as well
<antiquark> Hi. RSSNOW and the News plasmoids do not fetch the RSS Feeds in 4.2RC. The same problem existed in 4.2B2 and had been reported.
<jjesse-dell9> sock_file=/home/jonathan.kde/socket-dell-9/kdeinit4__0
<vorian> ScottK: amarok will need rebuilding, since it pulls in libmysqlserver15-dev
<jjesse-dell9> anyone having issues with the weather applet not updating?
<antiquark> maybe because the temperature doesn't change all the time?
<jjesse-dell9> shows all 0
<antiquark> works properly here
<antiquark> try changing the location
<LaserJock> it seems to work her
<LaserJock> +e
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm i think the problem is with noaa? or whatever the us data source is
<nhandler> NCommander: I lied earlier about the pbuilder issue. I get a bunch of Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' messages
<antiquark> Anyone else without working RSS plasmoids?
<jjesse-dell9> every folder but my inbox (gmail over imap) works correctly
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: I'm using NOAA
<antiquark> my gmail over imap works correctly
<jjesse-dell9> gargh must be me
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: I think you're just special :p
<jjesse-dell9> probablly should go to be bed then :)
<jjesse-dell9> thanks LaserJock i think you're special as well
<torkiano> hello, plasma crash when I add comics to comics applet
<LaserJock> torkiano: I got that as well
<LaserJock> antiquark: RSSNOW just sits there with "fetching feeds" is that what you get?
<JontheEchidna> Oh
<JontheEchidna> apparently the rss engine will only build if kdepimlibs are present, but cmake doesn't say anything at all if they aren't
<vorian> oh goodness
<JontheEchidna> yeah :/
<vorian> JontheEchidna: we have to wait for all of 4.1.4 to build before the rest of amd64 is done
<JontheEchidna> holy damn
<torkiano> JontheEchidna: that affects me too?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the rss dataengine isn't being built in our packages
<torkiano> JontheEchidna: ok, good work anyone (not everything can be perfect ;-))
<antiquark> LaserJock: yes that's what I get
<ScottK> vorian: Universe isn't frozen, so you can upload it again anytime.
<vorian> right-o
<vorian> i didn't even notice networkanager 0.7 is in the pipes
<DaSkreech> Been for a while
<vorian> no, i mean at this moment, waiting to be built
 * vorian is somewhat tiredish
<nhandler> Then go to bed vorian, it is 11:15 your time
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Is there any chance you could rescore kdebase-workspace on amd64?  It's kind of holding up the train.
<LaserJock> anybody around running Jaunty amd64?
<nixternal> I am
<nixternal> haven't upgraded recently with my kubuntu desktop though
<LaserJock> nixternal: you running it right now?
<ScottK> nixternal: We want to know why python-kde4 is currently uninstallable.
<nixternal> don't have it turned on
<LaserJock> nixternal: get with it MAN!
<ScottK> Would you try and install it and see why it says no?
<nixternal> in jaunty?
 * LaserJock gets out the whip
 * nixternal fires up kubuntu jaunty amd64
<nixternal> I love how fast kubuntu jaunty fires up on my x86_64 box
<nixternal> 2941kB/s
<nixternal> gotta love that
<nixternal> umm, I take it I shouldn't be dist-upgrading in jaunty yet, as it wants to remove a bunch of stuff
<DaSkreech> Like Gnome?
<DaSkreech> How's that month of Gnome
<nixternal> LaserJock: what do you want me to check out?
<nixternal> ScottK: I can't install python-kde4 as it is already installed and is being held back
<nixternal> dist-upgrade wants to remove a lot of stuff that I don't want being removed right now
<LaserJock> nixternal: what Scott said
<ScottK> OK.  Can haz lizt?
<nixternal> seems like the kde4.2 stuff hasn't all built yet
<nixternal> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you that python-kde4-dev installed ?
<nixternal> no
<LaserJock> nixternal: what does it say when you just do apt-get upgrade python-kde4 ?
<nixternal> n
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> wrong keyboard
<ScottK> LaserJock: If he tries to install the -dev I think the list of what it wants to remove will be very instructive.
<LaserJock> yeah
<nixternal> I just installed python-kde4-dev without any problems
<ScottK> Argh.
<ScottK> OK.  Then the what it wants to remove if you upgrad python-kde4?
<ScottK> upgrad/upgrade
<nixternal> python-kde4: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.96) but 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> dist-upgrade == kdebase-workspace-bin kdeplasma-addons kubuntu-desktop ---- REMOVED
<LaserJock> ah hah
<LaserJock> kdebase-runtime is not built
<nixternal> well that's not good
<LaserJock> it's still in the queue
<LaserJock> so when that gets built then python-kde4 becomes installable and kdebase-workspace will build :-)
<ScottK> That's not so bad.
<ScottK> NCommander: I looked at the armel build failure log for kde4libs.  i saw qreal and flet.  How's your armel box doing now?
<NCommander> 59%
<LaserJock> kdebase-runtime's ETA is 8 hours and kdebase-workspace's is 11 hours
<NCommander> It will be at the point of failure tommorow
<ScottK> LaserJock: We could ask Hobbsee to rescore them.
<LaserJock> as long as they get scored together
<LaserJock> :-)
 * ScottK knows exactly how many uploads he did today because he got one armel build failure mail per upload.
<LaserJock> heh
<Tm_T> #313318
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> bug #313318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313318 in kdebase-workspace "LCD Weather, RSSNOW and News applet don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313318
<DaSkreech> ooooh new KDM wallpaper
<DaSkreech> Does it make sense to make a post about the RC ?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hrm?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Please?
 * ScottK guesses those builds are currently on the critical path for the Alpha release.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: what do you care about?  armel?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: amd64.  kdebase-workspace and kdebase-runtime.
<Hobbsee> oh, i see.
<ScottK> We're currently totally dean on armel due to kde4libs FTBFS that needs someone who actually knows what they are doing to fix (i.e. not me).
<ScottK> dean/dead
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> NCommander: can't fix it, i take it
 * Hobbsee inserts a $, to make the script work better.
<ScottK> NCommander is having armel hardware problems.
<ScottK> No one else working on Kubuntu has any AFAIK.
 * Hobbsee scratches head
<Hobbsee> oh.  I think hte heat is effecting me.
<NCommander> ScottK, its working fine
<NCommander> ScottK, I just had an out of date compiler
<ScottK> Ah.
<NCommander> ScottK, and I just confirmed the FTBFS :-)
<NCommander> Now to cook a fix
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Maybe you should email StevenK first and see if he'd rather do it himself?
<NCommander> Wait, StevenK already working on this?
<Hobbsee> define this?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: how hot is it?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, ARM portability fixes
<DaSkreech> Which city?
<ScottK> NCommander: No.  It was a snarky comment about his comments on your core-dev app.
<NCommander> ScottK, Steve is perfectly entitled to his opinions.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: 38C, give or take?
<NCommander> I may not like the, but I'm not going to ignore criticism when I hear it.
<DaSkreech> Hmm only 26 degrees here
<ScottK> NCommander: Certainly.  I'm just not a big fan of this particular one (usually I tend to agree with him).  All your 'failures' did was burn up a little buildd time.  In the end you succeeded and the alternative was no KDE on armel.
<ScottK> Certainly learning is good, but that doesn't diminish the value of what you did.
<NCommander> Well, the job got done anyway
<ScottK> Exactly.
<NCommander> and in a few weeks, the point will be mute; I'll be able to upload to the KDE repos
<NCommander> ScottK, granted, the sanity KDE took with me I may never recover from, but at least upstream is slowly getting our patches merged
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i've been meaning to reply to that core dev app
 * NCommander wonders if Hobbsee is planning to put another torpedo in it
<Hobbsee> NCommander: well, i agree with some of his points.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, as do I
<DaSkreech> What on earth is vegan fruit ?
<NCommander> DaSkreech, fruit not fertelized with animal parts, or droppings
<DaSkreech> So it's fertilized without fertilizer ?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, I agree too, else the email sent to Steve would have me OMG YOUR WRONG, sorta thing.
<NCommander> DaSkreech, you can use compost like other planets, but pretty much
<DaSkreech> Isn't that like what started mad cow disease? :)
<Hobbsee> NCommander: you seem to jump from shiny to shiny, and once you're a core developer, you can implement more things that you're interested in, but there's less of a guarentee that you'll keep doing them.
<Hobbsee> and I see your arguments, in terms of helping others out
<Hobbsee> but it's the projects that you might lead yourself that's concerning
<ScottK> DaSkreech: No that was having cows eat dead cow parts.
<NCommander> ScottK, that's where mad cow came from (or well, cows eating sheep)
<DaSkreech> Yeah well vegan fruit is having plants eat dead plants
<Hobbsee> although, presumably, as you're contracted to work for canonical now, you will have to spend the time consistently on the areas that you're involved in.
<Hobbsee> so perhaps it's less risky now.
 * NCommander swears
<NCommander> How'd that slip out into the community?
 * Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> if you're giving activity reports in public meetings, what do you expect to happen?
<NCommander> Who's awake at 8am EST :-P
<ScottK> \o
<Hobbsee> community members don't just give activity reports, unless they either work at canonical, or are contracted.  duh.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, -_-;, I was trying not to say anything
<NCommander> contracted to work for canonical now - I'm not contracted anyway; I'm employeed
<NCommander> Hobbsee, mostly because thats the point, people treat you differently when you work for the powers that be.
<NCommander> Its subtle, but the difference does exist.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: understandable.  It makes a difference on your core dev app though
<NCommander> Hobbsee, as a general rule of thumb, I want to get by on merits, and talents, not because i get a paycheck
<NCommander> There is a reason my @canonical.com email isn't on LP, or been used on any public list.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: well, I can't really see the point of officially replying to it.  If you're a part of the evil empire, you'll need the powers, and you're probably technically good enough to get them.  If you screw up a cd build or something, then they'll have your mobiel number to call you up and yell at you, and tell you to fix it by a particular time, so it's probably safe for you to get core dev ;)
<NCommander> Hobbsee, nah, they'll just pay to send Steve to my apartment
<Hobbsee> from australia?  unlikely.
<NCommander> heh
<ScottK> nixternal lives closer and since he's from Chicago, he probably has a side business 'straightening people out'.
<NCommander> ScottK, nixternal doesn't work for Canonical unless I missed a memo
<NCommander> Or at least as far as I know doesn't work
<ScottK> Right.  To straighten someone out you usually use an outside contactor.
<ScottK> Plausible deniability and all that.
<NCommander> ScottK, eh, there enough people who hate me that it would be possible to find someone to do it pro bono
<ScottK> Or take up a collection.
<DaSkreech> no no I think that pro bono is fine for me
<DaSkreech> I'll take that collection though
 * ScottK needs to get to bed.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks for the rescores.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: y/w
<Riddell> morning
<DaSkreech> morning
<Riddell> I wonder if something interesting will be announced today
<DaSkreech> Too late
<Riddell> yeah well let's not talk about the bad people who can't wait
<Riddell> there it is
<Riddell> http://www.qtsoftware.com/about/news/lgpl-license-option-added-to-qt     Qt LGPL'ed
<Riddell> ~twitter update Qt to be LGPL!
<kubotu> status updated
<DaSkreech> Is MSN working In the RC packages?
<Riddell> no
<DaSkreech> is there a time line for it to work?
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy says the notes specifically said  that MSN doesn't work for jaunty
<DaSkreech> kmail crashes on mail check for me
<Riddell> I'll just promote libmsn after the alpha, they've had long enough to review
<DaSkreech> *** KMail got signal 11 (Crashing)
<Ch1ppy> Hey, it seems that kopete was compiled without MSN support in the RC, but this isn't reflected in the release announcement. One or the other should be fixed...
<Ch1ppy> It's extremely irritating for me because I explicitly looked for it and upgraded on seeing nothing about it, but now there's no way back
<Riddell> Ch1ppy: it's alpha software, we'll get it working today or tomorrow
<Ch1ppy> Riddell: Alpha software? It's an RC??
<Riddell> Jaunty Alpha 3 out tomorrow
<Ch1ppy> oh, sorry
<Ch1ppy> In Intrepid
<roccolord> kmail crashes on startup on 8.10 with 4.2rc packages, worked fine in beta2
<roccolord> 3 different imap accounts, akonodi 1.10
<DaSkreech> roccolord: What error message from console?
<Ch1ppy> Riddell: The release announcement does say that MSN support isn't in Jaunty though; if I were running that I would have abstained for that reason
<roccolord> ** KMail got signal 11 (Crashing)
<roccolord> KCrash: Application 'kmail' crashing...
<roccolord> sock_file=/home/robert/.kde/socket-vostro2/kdeinit4__0
<DaSkreech> Same here
<Tonio_> Riddell: reuploaded policykit-kde, libpackagekit and kpackagekit
<Tonio_> Riddell: they all are in NEW (I know we-re frozen...)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and this time I took up the time to do things correctly.... sorry for yesterday, but my concentration was really bad :)
<roccolord> neponuk crashes on startup
<roccolord>   477.847643] nepomukservices[6427]: segfault at 4 ip b7db07e2 sp bf9bc7a0 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.4.3[b7d5d000+225000]
<Tonio_> mbiebl: hey ! long time no see :)
<Tonio_> mbiebl: have you tried playing with the network-manager plasmoid for kde4 ?
<DaSkreech> Hmm i've never gotten nepomuk or strigi to work
<mbiebl> Tonio_: hi
<mbiebl> Tonio_: no, I'm still using KDE 3
 * mbiebl waiting for getting lenny released
<Tonio_> mbiebl: oki... I wanted to get some bugs confirmed somehow :)
<Tonio_> hi Lure
<Tonio_> Lure: any plans to work on k3b ? I'm currently praparing the kde4 version a testing package...
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Lure> Tonio_: not until from-SVN works for me
<Lure> Tonio_: currently is pretty useless
<Tonio_> true that :)
<Tonio_> It's beeing reported to work for most people.... and preparing the package is nevertheless a waste of time :)
<Lure> Tonio_: it looks to me that something is wrong with K3Process (execution of external commands)
<Lure> so it might not be much to make it work
<Lure> but I do not have time to look into it until end-Jan, as I want to work on some feature for KIPI-Plugins first
<Lure> Tonio_: but I am availble for testing you packages ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yep I'll let you the work on kipi-plugins :)
<Tonio_> Lure: digikam is to be concerned for packaging too :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll ping allee on that point
<Lure> Tonio_: I work on KDE-svn, and updating digikam/kipi-plugins is not an issue
<Lure> even less as it is in universe ;-)
<Lure> so I can upload alone
<Lure> digikam is already in
<Lure> merged with debian/experimental
<Lure> RC is planned for en of month and I will update it
<Tonio_> hum nice :)
 * Tonio_ will have to consider a kubufox package too...
<DaSkreech> WE have that?
<DaSkreech> Make it suggested :-D
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: that's something I want to make, with oxygen theme packaged and so on
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: I already have a prototype that pretty much works :)
<DaSkreech> Neat :)
<DaSkreech> Submit it to the firefox-qt project
<knusperfrosch> what's going wrong here? http://imagebin.org:80/35753
<knusperfrosch> adept lost it's icons too, it uses the computer-icon too in systray
<jussi01> can anyone give me an update on where the RC! intrepid amd64 packagezs are at? dont want to kill things yet
<Tonio_> do other people here have issues with mysql-server 5.1 preinst script ?
<doc__> hi there
<DaSkreech> hi
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: anything i have to care about before switching to kde-nightly?
<mok0> Ydrk I just installed intrepid KDE-4.2 from the ppa and now I don't have a window manager anymore
<mok0> Any suggestions?
<mok0> I don't have a choise of "KDE" on the login screen
<Nightrose> Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdewallpapers_4%3a4.1.96-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_all.deb : trying to overwrite `/usr/share/wallpapers/Golden_Ripples/metadata.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: JontheEchidna ^
<Tm_T> there's more
<Tm_T> libmsn is missing, roight?
<nhandler> vorian: kdenetwork is fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: partitionmanager beta1 is out
<Tonio_> apachelogger: want me to update your experimental package and submit it to review ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I fixed all the 3 packages, they must be okay now.... sorry for yesterday.... that was a bad day :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the thing I'm supposed to understand today public yet ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and also, I've been testing k3b 2 and got pretty goot results.... packaging on the way
<torkiano> Tonio_: I updated your page about a kubuntu VoIP solution, there are interesting changes ;-)
<roccolord> Could someone with access update http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1, and state that msn in kopete isn't supported on 8.10 either, if that is intended.
<Tonio_> torkiano: will have a look :)
<torkiano> also, i've submited an idea to ubuntu brainstorm to improve VoIP in kubuntu. Anyone interested: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17266/
<roccolord> sorry I see that this is fixed now, msn is working proper again
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://www.qtsoftware.com/about/news/lgpl-license-option-added-to-qt
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, I'm sending a mail to our bdfl about few things, something I should keep in mind?
<Riddell> Tm_T: to Mark?  what are you saying?
<torkiano> Riddell: Wow, there isn't excuses to utilize GTK now XD
<Riddell> certainly not
<torkiano> I like this: "Qt source code repositories will be made publicly available and will encourage contributions from desktop and embedded developer communities"
<Tm_T> Riddell: about summers Assembly event, inviting him to join us there (he wanted to be there so...) also one personal thing
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, something I should say about our team too?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: sure
<torkiano> And why LGPL v2.1 and not LGPL v3?
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh and also about Linux in schools issues
<Riddell> Tm_T: tell him nice quote on the Nokia press release :)
<Riddell> torkiano: to be compatible with GPL 2
<Tm_T> Riddell: heh, will do
<torkiano> but Qt is under GPL3, isn't it?
<Tm_T> now reboot to updated KDE ->
<roccolord> Would it possible to rebuild kmail with http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=908525, to stop imap crasher, looks to be backported 4.2 after freeze.
<Riddell> torkiano: 2 and 3
<mok0> Just hosed my system trying to install 4.2
<apachelogger> worked like a charm here
<mok0> apachelogger: on intrepid?
<mok0> I'm back on 4.1 -- after a terrible ordeal -- it'll be a while before I attempt THAT again
<torkiano> Riddell: you are true. http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#AllCompatibility
<nixternal> http://blog.gwright.org.uk/articles/2009/01/14/qt-lgpl - ouch
<apachelogger> mok0: jaunty
<mok0> apachelogger: ah
<Riddell> nixternal: ouch?
<mok0> apachelogger: I'm not brave enough to upgrade my production system to jauty
 * Riddell wonders if nixternal reads planet gnome first thing in the morning
<nixternal> Riddell: all the comments
<nixternal> it is in my google reader
<nixternal> i read that every morning for about 20 minutes before I leave for work
<Riddell> nixternal: comments seem good
<nixternal> for Qt :)
<nixternal> qt is teh winnah...at work we have a java based client for our grid, and it was the ugliest thing ever...jambi fixed that up
 * nixternal gets ready to leave...have a nice day everyone!
<vorian> morning
<nhandler> Hey vorian
<apachelogger> people
<apachelogger> take a look at Qt's keymapping stuff
<Tm_T> nixternal: interesting this is: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-devel-list/2008-July/msg00027.html
 * apachelogger certainly flames KDE
<Tm_T> actually that's what I have been through, GNOME/GTK people keep spreading FUD and refuse to find out facts
<apachelogger> Tm_T: lets do the same
<apachelogger> GNOME stopped development when Qt got dual licensing :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm rejecting kpackagekit and libpackagekit-qt, but you have to promise not to be over appologetic!
<Riddell> Tonio_: just needs the COPYING file added
<apachelogger> :)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I rather not
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, you are no fun :P
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> but I'm so old!
<Tm_T> even my CV says I'm 113 years old
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<Riddell> Depends: python-qt4, python-kde4 (<< 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1.1~)    huh?
<Tm_T> what is our status of libmsn in ibex?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I threw network up for a rebuild because we forgot to re-add libmsn support when we backported
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: ^
<vorian> JontheEchidna: ahhh
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: ah thanks
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: we had a flood of questions in #kubuntu because of that =)
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: we have newest hottest svn libmsn?
<JontheEchidna> yeah yeah.... :P
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Tm_T> well, then it might break
<JontheEchidna> rly?
<Tm_T> well, it doesn't handle url forwards properly
<JontheEchidna> doh
<Tm_T> so if MSN servers does it again, it's broken
<Tm_T> as recently happened
<vorian> JontheEchidna: thanks
 * vorian runs away for a few hours
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: uno momento...
<Riddell> libmsn beta 3 was ment to be out yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: and you are calling perfectionist :)
<Tonio_> calling "me" :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, _salem haven't mentioned, I'll ask
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll get that fixed upstream and will repackage then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have time to get those in the archives...
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't have amd64 here, so I can't check it, but I think we may have somehow got a circular build-dep between kde4bindings and kdebase-workspace.
<apachelogger> bindings builds just fine
<Riddell> Tonio_: upstream already have a COPYING file but the tars are only part of the repository so you need to make tars with the COPYING file in them
<ScottK> Err. not build-dep, but depends.
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: by the looks of it nhandler copied over a kdenetwork that has msn support a few hours ago
<apachelogger> ScottK: I don't see any in the bzr diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: got it
<ScottK> apachelogger: But then it wants to install something from workspace that isn't built yet.
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you recommend to just patch or rebuild the tarballs ?
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: hmm, libmsn release tonight
<apachelogger> ScottK: wouldn't it whine about that?
<ScottK> Which is why python-kde4 isn't installable.
<Riddell> apt-get build-dep kdebase-workspace  works fine in my AMD64 chroot
<Riddell> Tm_T: rebuild then tars
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd say rebuilding, but as the policy is very flexible on that point...
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you install python-kde4 there?
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: probably going to need to update that then rebuild kdenetwork
<Riddell> ScottK: yes and python-kde4-dev
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: indeed
<ScottK> OK.  It's officially weird then.
<apachelogger> maybe the buildds are broken :P
<ScottK> Last night nixternal couldn't install it.  Maybe something fixed in the meantime.
<ScottK> apachelogger: We know they're broken, they're part of Launchpad.
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> poor launchpad always gets a beating
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think it was a publishing problem
<apachelogger> pykde4 is arch any and -dev is arch all IIRC
<Riddell> I'm doing a rebuild of kdebase-workspace on amd64 for luck
<Tm_T> Riddell: so we are still without bluetooth in KDE, roight?
<apachelogger> if someone feels like uploading && testing: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's correct.
 * apachelogger is in a meeting right now
<Riddell> Tm_T: best try asking in #kdebluetooth
<vorian> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104835/ That is in my clean pbuilder
<vorian> amd64
<Tm_T> Riddell: ooh, there's that kind of channel too, thanks
 * vorian is waiting too
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: did you push fixed Qt to intrepid or somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> nope, got distracted
<JontheEchidna> :-(
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: np, just wondering
<Riddell> what needed fixed?
<Tm_T> Riddell: patch added from qt-copy
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: clearFocus crash patch
<Tm_T> Riddell: already in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> 0260 by qt-copy numbering
<Tm_T> so it's about backporting I guess
<JontheEchidna> me doesn't have time to do it right now
 * JontheEchidna doesn't have time to do it right now
<Tonio_> torkiano: is kcall for kde4 correctly maintained ?
<Tonio_> no news or announcement on the website since 2008/07...
 * ScottK relaxes and enjoys the complaints on #amarok about Fedora needing to update their packages ....
<Tm_T> haha
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, we beat suse to 4.1.96 too ^_^
 * ScottK also wonders how NCommander is doing on kde4libs qreal fixoring.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not yet on amd64.
<apachelogger> and who's fault is that?
<apachelogger> right, launchpads :P
<JontheEchidna> closed-source soyuz's, to be specific
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> closed-source python soyuz's :P
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> someone take kubuntu-dev-tools for a test ride
 * apachelogger did theoretical changes again
<JontheEchidna> it's one component they're not gonna open source when LP goes open source
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Which means it's not actually going open source.
 * ScottK does wonder if it's for business reasons or to avoid embarassment.
<apachelogger> well, if you find a good enough chain of security leaks you can easy enough poision the whole ubuntu archive I guess
<apachelogger> any other reason than that would be embarassing itself :P
<ScottK> It's built off of the Debian tools which seem to go OK (except once) in that regard.
<apachelogger> debian's it not connected to the rest of launchpad though ;-)
<ScottK> Well soyuz isn't particularly.  The integration bits (bugs closed in changelog for example) Debian typically has too.
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<JontheEchidna> I"m getting kdesdk updates from an intrepid ppa on my jaunty mahcine
<apachelogger> haha, openoffice just killed the lead marketing dude's laptopb
<apachelogger> <3 work meetings
<roccolord> please rebuild kmail with http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=908525 fix, as it doesn't work well with certain imap folder
<apachelogger> please repot a bug, as we don't have builtin bug tracking systems. thank you.
 * Riddell retries kdesdk on jaunty
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess it also failed due to pykde?
<JontheEchidna> ah, that's probably why, kdesdk ftbfs
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, mysql
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> how does sdk relate to mysql?
<Riddell> libsvn brings in something which brings in libmysqlclient-dev
<Riddell> which should be 5.0 but got overwritten by mysql 5.1 when it shouldn't have
<apachelogger> mysql is everywhere it seems
<Riddell> certainly is
<ScottK> This concerns me.
 * ScottK is not a super duper database expert.
<roccolord> apachelogger: where should bugs agains 4.2rc packages for intrepid be reported?
<Tm_T> mySQL isn't that good anymore, since Monty isn't leading
 * ScottK has been involved in projects with people who had a REALLY deep understanding of RDBMS stuff.
<ScottK> They always picked postgresql over mysql.
 * ScottK hopes it all works out.
<Tm_T> ScottK: indeed
<apachelogger> roccolord: there is a project for it ... but you can report it against the regular package, since it is an upstream issue and thus applies to both intrepid and jaunty anyway
<Sput> postgres scales much better
<roccolord> apachelogger: OK thanks.
<Tm_T> yay! we are smarter now!
 * Tm_T hides
<Riddell> postgres presumably isn't as easy to use embedded in the way that apps now need it
<ScottK> Dunno.
<jussi01> Tm_T: hows qt 4.5 coming on?
<Tm_T> jussi01: no luck here, I ran out of skills and time with it
<Riddell> debian updated packaging for 4.5
<jussi01> Tm_T: did you pass it on to someone? is anyone working on it?
<Tm_T> Riddell: have to look that, thanks
<Tm_T> jussi01: apachelogger (:
<Riddell> in svn.debian.org somewhere
<Riddell> jussi01: Qt is feeling more permissive today :)
 * apachelogger needs to shoot himself
<Tm_T> Riddell: aye, have to look at how they do it
 * Riddell takes apachelogger's gun away
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger has to do UNO coding for the rest of the month
<jussi01> Riddell: :)
 * ScottK has an extra deck of Uno cards around here somewhere.
<apachelogger> not that kind of uno
<ScottK> Harry Potter theme I think.
 * jussi01 is happy then... sooner we get qt 4.5, the sooner we get konq + webkit + flash
<apachelogger> the ooo uno
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Main Archive: frozen for alpha-3 | Test Upgrading! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidKDE42Upgrades  | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Qt: now even more permissive
<Tm_T> jussi01: indeed
<Tm_T> Riddell: =)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I know, but misunderstanding is more fun.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> nothing about uno is fun
<apachelogger> _nothing_
<smarter> heya
 * smarter has more troubles than ever with his connection
 * smarter is interested in qt 4.5 :]
<apachelogger> smarter: is it running uno?
<Tm_T> smarter: so am I
<apachelogger> corba is more fun than uno
<apachelogger> and it is documented
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, nhandler: please rebuild $plasmoids if possible
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ScottK and vorian did so last night
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: They're all done.  We just need to wait for NCommander to fix armel so we can retry every stinking one of them.
<Riddell> "sebas-kde extended their membership"  yay sebas still loves us
<sebas> Of course I do :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: intrepid
<sebas> Riddell: thanks for the Dot post btw
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we've done all the ones in the ppa
<JontheEchidna> rsibreak, quickaccess
 * apachelogger hands cookies to Riddell and sebas
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ok, just read a bug report about ABI borkage crash
<apachelogger> not that I care though :P
<JontheEchidna> the ones from the intrepid main repos should be removed since they need libplasma2
<JontheEchidna> *intrepid universe,
<JontheEchidna> in a proper upgrade libplasma2 is removed
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> kmail crash
<smarter> oh my, you get offline 6 hours and next thing you know, qt goes lgpl
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I'm getting tomorrow this kind of wintercoat: http://www.varusteleka.eu/prebeo/pictures/2534.jpg
<ScottK> So I'm testing a quassel package that all you have to do is connect to freenode (pre-loaded - just click connect) and you land in #kubuntu.
<ScottK> Works.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ - You can put a check in the box by that one.
<jussi01> ScottK: super!
<apachelogger> Tm_T: doesn't look very lady-like
<Tm_T> apachelogger: either do I, son
<apachelogger> true, mom
 * Tm_T is old sportslady from DDR
<Tm_T> moustache and all
<apachelogger> rofl
<Sput> \o/
<ScottK> Sput: Do you have a sense for if you are going to do any more client <-> core protocol incompatible changes before 0.4 release?
<Sput> I'll relay that question
<Tm_T> Sput: Quassel, right?
<ScottK> Sput: Thanks.
<apachelogger> h
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we are being redundant :P
<JontheEchidna> we are?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also commented on the kstart bug
<Sput> Tm_T: yeah
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: quick bug resolution ftw
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: stop that
 * apachelogger just commented on the kgamma bug
<Tm_T> stop what?
<apachelogger> luckily konqueror ate it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I commented on that like an hour ago o.O
<JontheEchidna> btw, amarok 2.0 got kubuntu-bugs down to 1587 bugs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I have reduced time experience
 * apachelogger is high on caffaine and listening to loads of marketing analysis
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> that Gerald dude is weird
<JontheEchidna> *Gerard
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just commented
<ScottK> yesterday's quassel snapshot uploaded to Jaunty and my ppa for Intrepid.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^
 * JontheEchidna is wondering what abi-incompatible plasmoids there are for intrepid
<Sput> ScottK: cooool, thx :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: At a guess, all of them.
<ScottK> At least without a rebuild.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: we rebuilt the libplasma3-compatible ones we offer in the ppa
<JontheEchidna> all others should be libplasma2 ones that are removed upon upgrading to libplasma3
<ScottK> But I don't think we did them all.
<ScottK> Some of the libplamsa2 ones could be updated
<ScottK> KDE commit 91098
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: they enabled the super-busted knetworkconf kcm module :/
 * ScottK thought we had a bot that knew those.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: complete with crystalsvg icon fail
<JontheEchidna> v.v
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we are there again
<apachelogger> there is stuff I don't care about
<apachelogger> and there is stuff I didn't know I could not care about
<apachelogger> clearly the latter again
<apachelogger> why the kdenetwork maintainer even lets knetworkconf getting released isn't clear to me
<apachelogger> like not at all
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> iirc, the bug report about the epic fail hasn't even been touched
<smarter> people are actually maintaining kdenetwork? :P
 * apachelogger pokes smarter in the eye
<apachelogger> krdc is a decent app again
<apachelogger> kopete is also getting there
<smarter> oh right
<smarter> it rocks
<smarter> they both rocks actually
<smarter> *rock even
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=163578
<ubottu> KDE bug 163578 in general "KDE 4 1 knetworkconf gives "Could not parse the XML file" error" [Normal,New]
<smarter> we should probably disable it in systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> it was disabled before due to a bug in the .desktop file
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> aye
<smarter> hehe
<apachelogger> how about dropping the package?
<smarter> also, something I was thinking about earlier, couldn't we integrate our various config apps into systemsettings?
<JontheEchidna> there might be enough info in the KDE bug to actually fix it
<apachelogger> not worth
<apachelogger> fixing the xml is pretty easy actually
<apachelogger> but then starts the real fun, because the actual scripts are as broken
<apachelogger> in both cases it's wrong parsing of $something IIRC
<smarter> at least jockey, and the printer applet config
<apachelogger> smarter: JontheEchidna is working on jockey
<JontheEchidna> smarter: both are being worked on
<ScottK> smarter: I think all it takes is someone to do the work.
<smarter> they're hard to find with the kickoff menu imho
<smarter> cool
<apachelogger> talking about work
<apachelogger> can we please do a bug triage weekend or something?
 * apachelogger thinks about closing bugs he can't understand
<apachelogger> oh funnies
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it appears knetworkconf gets dragged in on jaunty
<apachelogger> no clue by what though
<JontheEchidna> Reverse Depends:
<JontheEchidna>   ichthux-desktop
<JontheEchidna>   kdeadmin
 * JontheEchidna is really puzzled now
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe it somehow was added to the CD seed
<JontheEchidna> maybeh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: more redundency
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> though the samba authentication works for me (tm)
<JontheEchidna> System Settings -> Sharing
<JontheEchidna> trying to find that is how I stumbled upon knetworkconf
 * apachelogger also thinks about shooting everyone who subscribes ubuntu-core-dev to a bug
<JontheEchidna> lmao @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/259181/comments/13
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 259181 in kdebase-workspace "KDM background image not displayed correctly on low resolution display" [Low,Triaged]
 * JontheEchidna away for a bit
<delicowa> i already own a launchpad account.thats cos i wanna start helping out with kde.....how do i get assigned to tasks
<apachelogger> delicowa: by signing up to them ;-)
<apachelogger> delicowa: also, what kind of tasks?
<delicowa> bug fixing documentations and stuffs
<apachelogger> "stuffs" is not very precise ;-)
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta go, or I'll miss the train
<apachelogger> bbiab
<delicowa> found what i was looking for wiki.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> 4.1.4 is now fully built on i386.  After the next publisher run it ought to be fully installable.
<ScottK> amd64 has a long ways to go.  I just retried all the archive skew induced FTBFS.
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace built in jaunty on amd64, yay
<ScottK> |\O/
<ScottK> Riddell: Any idea why it didn't build before?  soyuz insanity?
<Riddell> because kdebase-runtime hadn't built on amd64 yet, soyuz could really do with being more intelligent about that
<ScottK> rgreening: How's kvirc going?
<ScottK> seele: Updated quassel in Jaunty or my PPA for Intrepid has their provide a default channel (#kubuntu) implementation in it.  Might be worth a U/I review since that's one of the major things we wanted.
 * ScottK looks at Debian Bug #511169 and considers apachelogger should send a patch ....
<ubottu> Debian bug 511169 in quassel "quassel: SSL support is missing for the core" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/511169
<LaserJock> ScottK: so is quassel now got a monolithic package around?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Yes.  quassel is the monolithic one.
<ScottK> There is also quassel-client and quassel-core.
<LaserJock> ok, I think I installed -client and -core
<ScottK> That will behave slightly differently (not look integrated).
<LaserJock> I couldn't figure it out
<ScottK> If we go with quassel as the default IRC client, only quassel will be in Main/on the CD.
<ScottK> So it should sort itself.
<ScottK> mostly ...
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> well the short descriptions are all the same, it was hard to tell what was what
<ScottK> They aren't any more.
<LaserJock> i assumed quassel was just a metapackage to get the client/server pulled in
 * ScottK fixed them up a bit on the upload over the weekend.
<seele> ScottK: how is the default channel configured? config file? or did they have to add a script?
<ScottK> seele: Config file that I patched for us.
<seele> ok cool
<ScottK> Upstream pulled all the nepomuk stuff out of bindings: http://pastebin.com/f63a4dcb2
<vorian> \o/
<rgreening> ScottK: hopefully wil get a chance to post today/tomorrow. Bogged with $WORK atm
<ScottK> rgreening: Great.  No rush.
<rgreening> kk
 * ScottK decides to try 4.1.4.
 * ScottK decided to wait another publisher run ....
<EagleScreen> LCD Weather Station plasmoid cause Plasma to crash
<EagleScreen> in 4.1.95
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's a Qt bug that needs patched
<apachelogger> stupid Qt!
<EagleScreen> i have a workaround to use it without crashing
<EagleScreen> you set it on Plasma desktop, you configure it, then, woithout pass the mouse over the gidwet, Lock Widgets
<EagleScreen> after that you can unlock widgets and move or resize LCD gidget woithout crasing
<JontheEchidna> then that's definitely the Qt focus crash
<nixternal> PLEASE NO MORE SNOW!!!
 * JontheEchidna gets off his ass and prepares an SRU
<seele> nixternal: you win. hehe
<nixternal> we have around 2 feet right now on the ground and it is still falling
<nixternal> tomorrows high == -2c, low == -20c, windchill is supposed to be anywhere from -36c to -50c with blizzard conditions starting tonight
<nixternal> my ears hurt, my head hurts...I hurt
<seele> nixternal: and you still dont want to move to DC?
<nixternal> I am thinking Cuba
<Tm_T> nixternal: that's winter, nothing more
<EagleScreen> isn there any repository with Kpackagekit to install it in Kubuntu?
<vorian> ScottK: the way mysql 5.1 was built will render amarok useless
<ScottK> vorian: We need to fix it then.  Let's talk to zul and mathiaz in #ubuntu-server.
<LaserJock> vorian: ? this mysql/amarok thing is a real mess
<vorian> ok
<vorian> LaserJock: yep
<vorian> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104894/
<vorian> the problem is they are not building the two binaries from 5.1 that amarok needs
<vorian> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104892/ something is missing ...
<Riddell> vorian: amarok shouldn't need binaries I thought
<vorian> the libraries
<Riddell> surely the .a file is in libmysqlclient16-dev
<Riddell> ?
<vorian> Riddell: i'm going over the mysql source now
<ScottK> Should be.
<ScottK> vorian: debc $BINARYCHANGESFILE.changes is a good, quick way to see what's installed where.
<ScottK> 4.1.4 kdepim binaries did land on archive.ubuntu.com after the last publisher run (it was the last package built), so off I go to 4.1.4.
 * vorian tries sommiet else
<vorian> ok
<vorian> the libriaries we need are in libmysqlclient-dev - which is not built at present with 5.1
 * vorian wonders if if building libmysqlclient5.1-dev would be an option
<Riddell> vorian: libmysqlclient-dev was only ever a dunno package in 5.1, if they're not in  libmysqlclient16-dev they can be put there easily enough
<vorian> ok Riddell :)
<Riddell> s/dunno/dummy/
<smarter> sommiet? :p
<vorian> smarter: something
<ScottK> 175 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 30 not upgraded. Need to get 410MB of archives. <-- 4.1.4.
<LaserJock> 30 not upgraded?
<Riddell> I do wish it would hurry up and compile on amd64
 * apachelogger wishes for more love
 * DaSkreech loves apachelogger
 * apachelogger hugs DaSkreech and hands him a cookie
 * DaSkreech nomnomnomnoms
 * apachelogger also hands poor JontheEchidna a cookie
<jussi01> !helpersnack | apachelogger
<ubottu> apachelogger: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * apachelogger is primarily freezing
<jussi01> apachelogger: do you not have heating?
<DaSkreech> apachelogger is Hawt all by himself ask his groupies
<apachelogger> today I am primarily freezing and grumpy
<apachelogger> mostly due to bug 89591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89591 in amarok "Please package Amarok Rio Karma support (--with-libkarma)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89591
<DaSkreech> :-)
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger and gives him a cookie
<Nightrose> good reply
 * apachelogger munches le cookie
<DaSkreech> Ha ha KDE as a cover mocel
<DaSkreech> model
<apachelogger> it does?
<DaSkreech> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/kde-linux-formats-free-software-project.html
<DaSkreech> How'd you like to pose apachelogger? :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> certainly could do that
 * ScottK reboots.
 * claydoh gives apachelogger a dozen cookies and a nice beverage of his choice for that reply
<NCommander> apachelogger, ScottK, Riddell: ENEEDSPONSOR
<apachelogger> ~order tea, earl grey, hot
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain apachelogger.
 * apachelogger hugs claydoh and NCommander
 * claydoh gives everyone else a dozen cookies, but no drink :)
<apachelogger> NCommander: but why?
<NCommander> apachelogger, I got kde4libs on ARM
<NCommander> Need sponsor
<ScottK> NCommander: Just rebooting into 4.1.4.  If no one else gets it and this works, I'll do it.
<apachelogger> are we in hard or soft freeze?
<NCommander> Patch kubuntu_01_no_translate_pc_dir.diff does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<NCommander> Oh, right freeze
<NCommander> nm
<NCommander> Ugh
<NCommander> Who broke the build's clean rules
 * apachelogger points at someone
<NCommander> Bugger ...
<NCommander> Clean rule is *really* broken
<Riddell> NCommander: that'll be the add translation domain to .desktop files issue
<NCommander> Yeah, but it doesn't unapply cleanly
<Riddell> it tries to unpatch before doing the necessary cleaning, I havn't worked out how to fix that
<NCommander> So, ignore it?
<Riddell> sh /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/findfiles LIST;  for file in `cat LIST`; do sed -i '/X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=/d' ${file}; done
<Riddell> NCommander: that should fix it ^^
<NCommander> Riddell, please just commit that fix to the SVN repo :-)?
<NCommander> er BZR
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> I'm out of it
<Riddell> NCommander: what fix?  it has to be run by hand
<Riddell> that what kde4.mk runs, it just runs it at the wrong time
<Riddell> or it does the patch removal at the wrong time
<apachelogger> Riddell: whom do we have to vote for TB position?
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses yakuake?
 * apachelogger is getting annoyed by it :P
<ScottK> Riddell: How do you feel about a freeze exception for kde4libs?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Kees or cjwatson.
<apachelogger> well, whom of the two :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: that wouldn't make much sense, would it?
 * ScottK is back on 4.1.4.
<apachelogger> ScottK: libs without the other stuff doesn't have any advantage
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the rationale?  so NCommander can get on with fixing more ARM stuff?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<ScottK> apachelogger: No way to know what else is broken until we get that done.
<apachelogger> ScottK: sure, but we can as well do that on friday
<ScottK> OTOH, we aren't at all close to having final Kubuntu CDs, so there's no real harm.
<Riddell> I'm tempted to start spinning CDs and seeing what results
<ScottK> I think spinning i386 live and alternate is reasonable right now.
<Riddell> ScottK: well, fine with me but ask on #ubuntu-release since they might object to buildds being blocked
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Will do.
 * apachelogger finds that a reasonable objection
<NCommander> ScottK, kde4libs-0ubuntu2 is on its way to my PPA
<ScottK> NCommander: We need to wait for the Alpha freeze to end.
<NCommander> ScottK, I know, I'm using the opportunity to rebuild in pbuilder ;-)
<ScottK> So far 4.1.4 seems reasonably good.  The only issue I'm having that could be a regression are some odd edge effects in Firefox that I find very distracting.
<ScottK> http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/edge-effects.pdf gives you an idea.
<ScottK> Suggestions on what might cause that?
<Riddell> ScottK: I've always had that with the gtk-qt4-engine
<vorian> me too
<vorian> i use qtcuve in my gtk style
<vorian> it solves the problem nicely
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * ScottK tries.
<ScottK> Ah.  I remember now.
 * ScottK clicked on the little 'install scrollbar fix' in system settings and this is my first restart since.
<ScottK> vorian: qtcurve is better.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: So no obvious regressions in 4.1.4.  It feels faster.  That might just be because I hadn't rebooted for weeks.
<apachelogger> Do we get a "I voted" sticker thingy of some sort?
<nhandler> apachelogger: No, but you get a string of random numbers
<DaSkreech> 4.2 RC1 breaks yakuake
<DaSkreech> ish
<apachelogger> nhandler: yah, sure, random, ubuntu ... haha :P
<claydoh> DaSkreech: how does it break? I haven't noticed anything yet
<Riddell> ScottK: excellent, thanks
<DaSkreech> ^shiftL
<Riddell> this live CD seems to work but also seems to have an old KDE on it, I wonder if it rebuilt at all
<claydoh> DaSkreech: ahh oh yeah
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: what does shiftL do?
<DaSkreech> ^shift
<DaSkreech> Same thing as Konqui
<apachelogger> means?
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+Shift
<Riddell> Konsole seems to be defaulting to a nasty dark grey on light grey
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: I don't get the problem
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Splits the window into two konsoles one of them is messed up
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/print.pdf is that a win?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: oh
<Nightrose> apachelogger: oh dear... - he's never going to understand it is he?
<ScottK> Sput: I haz bug 4 U: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/show/485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in rosetta "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4
<Nightrose> apachelogger: and nice font you got there ;-)
<apachelogger> well, not for all the desktop
<apachelogger> looks good for mails though
<Riddell> "phonon-backend-null: Conflicts: phonon-backend" humph
<allee> Tonio: what is with digikam?
<\sh> sounds like, that you all running jaunty already ,-)
 * nhandler just went back to intrepid
<ScottK> \sh: I just upgraded to 4.1.4 in intrepid-proposed.
 * ScottK tosses nhandler some intrepid-proposed for SRU verification.
<\sh> ah..sadly I can't run proposed here @office.../me needs a working station
<nhandler> ScottK: Any particular package?
<ScottK> nhandler: All of KDE 4.1.4 (assuming you're on i386.  amd64 is still bulding)
<nhandler> Yeah, I'm on i386. Would apt like the backports? I just installed 4.1.96 from k-e yesterday
 * \sh is cursing customers, to not let him go home...
<ScottK> nhandler: If you've already install 4.2, then nevermind.
<vorian> apachelogger: pingaling
 * DaSkreech laughs
<seele> Riddell: do you still manage planet.kde.org?
<DaSkreech> yes he does
<DaSkreech> For some degree of manage
<seele> Riddell: can you add my twitter? I never got my svn account fixed: http://twitter.com/celestelynpaul
<DaSkreech> there is a twitter section of the planet?
<seele> yes
<DaSkreech> Sweet. Solely twitter or would dents etc go there as well
<torkiano> Tonio_: Sorry for the delay; I don't know, the other day Ridell said that he'd ask hunger (KCall/decibel developer)
<torkiano> I already ask in #decibel channel, but nobody answer :(
<LaserJock> hmm, so I still can't get Jaunty to log in
<LaserJock> plasma doesn't start as far as I know, grepping for plasma gives nothing
<apachelogger> vorian: pongaling
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: start from xterm
<apachelogger> LaserJock: all upgraded?
<apachelogger> the ABI breakage caused some plasmoids to take plasma down
<apachelogger> that should be fixed by now though
<ScottK> apachelogger: He's on amd64.  Is it built yet?
<apachelogger> I think jr said earlier that it is
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: I can't use X as far as I know
<Riddell> seele: your twitter is public now?
<LaserJock> apachelogger: yeah, all upgraded
<LaserJock> I mv'd my .kde and everything
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: X& doesn't work ?
<LaserJock> let me see
<LaserJock> umm, no
<LaserJock> X& doesn't work
<LaserJock> (EE)  intel(0): underrun on pipe B!
<seele> Riddell: yes
<LaserJock> well, I don't get why X& won't work
<Riddell> seele: Celeste Paul or Celeste Lyn Paul?
<LaserJock> kdm starts fine
<DaSkreech> Might look into that
<DaSkreech> seele: Is there a date btw ?
<seele> DaSkreech: a date of what?
<seele> Riddell: CLP please
<seele> er.. Celeste Lyn Paul heh
<DaSkreech> seele: picking up the last deposit on the ring
<seele> DaSkreech: huh?
<DaSkreech> Didn't you get engaged?
<seele> yes?
<DaSkreech> Did you get married already?
<seele> no
<DaSkreech> Is there a date for that?
<seele> yes, next september
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Thanks :)
 * seele blinks
<apachelogger> DaSkreech clearly wants to get invited ;-)
<DaSkreech> Are there cookies?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<seele> DaSkreech: there will be more than cookies. my parents are going a bit crazy over the thing
<apachelogger> I am not invited, so no cookies ... though maybe I am in a good mood that day and stuff some through the freenode servers ;-)
<DaSkreech> ha ha  of course they are
<seele> DaSkreech: no. you dont understand. there is construction going on.
<seele> *that* crazy
<apachelogger> Oo
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> Should I get control of the mars robots to get a snapshot from space?
<DaSkreech> There is china that's upper africa that's seele's reception and that small dot it's over shadowing is Vegas
<apachelogger> that just made me think of the oxygen under-construction icon being all over the place and made me smile
<LaserJock> hmm, well I found a bug and a lot of the comments blame KDE, but that's kinda odd
<seele> DaSkreech: there are satellite photos but they are from a few years ago and not very nice
<DaSkreech> We shall arrange a commit for marble on the day
<apachelogger> LaserJock: bug is an unkown variable or method :P
<LaserJock> is there a way to get X to spit out an xorg.conf? I'd like to try vesa
 * apachelogger doesn't know
<apachelogger> LaserJock: but what is that bug?
<apachelogger> or where
<LaserJock> bug #256142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256142 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Flickering with version 2.4.0" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256142
<Riddell> seele: added, should appear in a few minutes if you've twittered anything recently
<seele> Riddell: yay, thanks
<seele> Riddell++
<seele> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 4
<seele> lol
<apachelogger> ~karma JontheEchidna
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 8
<seele> someone take the bot away from me!
<apachelogger> seele: no worries, I turned of the uno game :P
<seele> apachelogger: there was uno?  and i missed it?!
<nhandler> ##uno ;)
<apachelogger> seele: no, I turned it off when I did the intial setup ... which I regretted yesterday because I was in an uno mood
<apachelogger> that mood is gone, now that I have to do uno hacking again :|
<DaSkreech> markov
<DaSkreech> ~markov
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help markov'
<DaSkreech> Blast
<apachelogger> LaserJock: IIRC our X/intel driver is patched so that it causes rendering gltiches ... I could imagine that bug was related to that
<apachelogger> then again the patch wasn't removed anyway AFAIK
<ScottK> Did we build amarok for Intrepid for 4.2 or 4.1/4.2?
<LaserJock> well, maybe I'll try to install Alpha 3
<apachelogger> ScottK: vorian is preparing an upload anyway as it seems to broken on amd due to mysql changes
<ScottK> I thought that was Jaunty
<apachelogger> ScottK: ah, intrepid for 4.1
<apachelogger> ScottK: why do you ask?
<ScottK> Discussion about crashing with 4.1.4 on #amarok
<vorian> apachelogger: i just fixed our mysql problem
<cbr> why is kwrite so slow?
<cbr> selecting text is like uberslow
<cbr> even writing sometimes lags
<apachelogger> cbr: don't use monster docs
<apachelogger> vorian: hwo so?
<apachelogger> *how even
<vorian> there was a slight error causing libmysqlclient16-dev to be an empty package
<cbr> apachelogger: 100 lines is not monster, is it?
<apachelogger> cbr: maybe not
<DaSkreech> ~markov status
<kubotu> markov is currently disabled
<DaSkreech> Bah
<apachelogger> cbr: question is .. does kate exhibit these issues as well?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: dood, I deactivated even uno
<apachelogger> and that works like expected... unlike markov
<DaSkreech> ~excuse
<kubotu> sticktion
<seele> ScottK: can i just update the quassel package or do i need a new -data package too?
<cbr> uhuh, kate is slow too
<ScottK> seele: Both
<cbr> even scrolling the document is slow
<ScottK> seele: The new ini file for networks is in -data
<apachelogger> cbr: 4.1.x?
<cbr> 4.1.96
<jussi01> ~karma jussi01
<kubotu> karma for jussi01: -1
<apachelogger> hm
<cbr> it was the same for .85 iirc
<apachelogger> cbr: didn't notice anything similar ... what kind of document?
<cbr> turning off compositing effects actually made it slower
<seele> ScottK: ok
<cbr> well, one was plain text, the other is html
<apachelogger> cbr: very weird --- bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> report against katepart (ought to be part of kdelibs if not available itself)
<cbr> just selecting makes the xorg process use like 75% cpu
<cbr> while the kate process is only taking like 5
<apachelogger> maybe it is a graphics driver bug
<apachelogger> cbr: jaunty or intrepid?
<cbr> maybe
<cbr> jaunty
 * apachelogger finds it very likely to be graphics then
<cbr> i'm getting like 140 FPS @ glxgears as well
<cbr> intel <3
<apachelogger> cbr: you might check with the kate devs
<apachelogger> either the editor widget does some weird stuff your driver doesn't like or your driver is b0rked
<ScottK> Is anyone fixoring kdesdk for Jaunty?
 * ScottK looks at JontheEchidna....
<apachelogger> ScottK: still broken?
 * apachelogger thought jr was triggering rebuilds earlier
<ScottK> FTBFS on all but amd64 due to a missing file.
<ScottK> No idea how it build there.
<ScottK> I don't think it's just a retry.
<apachelogger> nah, doesn't look like one
 * apachelogger is wondering how it built here
<ScottK> Different tarball?
 * ScottK gotta run.
<apachelogger> no, looks like the .1 from the manpage disappeared
<cbr> also, for some reason changing channels in screen+irssi in konsole takes a sensable amount of time..
<cbr> which is absurd, since it's a terminal app.. drawing shouldnt take a millisecond :p
<apachelogger> it is a terminal emulator to be precise
<apachelogger> cbr: that makes it sound even more like a graphics issue though
<cbr> i found some cool experimental stuff at xorg-edgers.. too vary to try it out though :p
<seele> Sput: whois broken?
<cbr> s/vary/afraid
<cbr> mostly because downgrading is such a pain in debian
<jussi01> seele: works in latest git here
<apachelogger> ah
<seele> hum.. i thought ScottK just packaged it fresh and hot
<apachelogger> ScottK, JontheEchidna: kdesdk-scripts is arch all ... and missing a .1 for cvsrevertlast
<apachelogger> doesn't explain why it failed on lpia though
<jussi01> seele: are you not getting anything at all?
<seele> jussi01: nope.  not with /whois name or right clicking on name and selecting whois from the context menu
<jussi01> seele: I assume you are looking in the status buffer for the output? (basic question, but got to ask)
<cbr> ah, screw it.. i'll try the experimental drm/intel/mesa stuff
<cbr> here goes segfault
<seele> jussi01: yes
<seele> jussi01: that's the one on top of the current channel you are viewing right?
<jussi01> seele: the network name one
<seele> there is no status buffer for it.. i'm clicking on it and nothing happens
<seele> (double clicking)
<jussi01> seele: 1 sec
<seele> jussi01: but the watch buffer above it should show it too.. it shows all activity
<jussi01> seele: no, it doesnt show activity stuff, joins parts mode changes etc
<seele> oh, yeah i dunno
<jussi01> seele:  http://imagebin.ca/view/ttR3Xq.html
<seele> jussi01: i cant do that, clicking on Freenode just expands and collapses the tree widget
<jussi01> seele: really? thats supposed to be only when you click the + clicking the name should bring it up...
<seele> double clicking on the label makes it expand and contract.  no buffer window shows up with it is selected
<seele> maybe it's just bork?
<jussi01> seele: curious. Im not using the monolithic build, but there shouldnt be any difference
<Ramblurr> is there any chance an updated libkdcraw could be packaged for intrepid?
<Ramblurr> it would solve this http://www.binaryelysium.com/images/libkdcraw_lameness.png
<Ramblurr> bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkdcraw/+bug/228623
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 228623 in ufraw "Ufraw does not process Canon EOS 450D RAW files correctly." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ramblurr> dcraw and ufraw have already been fixed
<jussi01> !backports | Ramblurr
<ubottu> Ramblurr: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cbr> woow, UXA actually works with the packages from xorg-edgers
<cbr> and DRI2 works.. i can see the glxgears in the 3d effects like it's supposed to be
<cbr> glxgears fps went to 420.. not great but an increase
<Ramblurr> jussi01: yes yes, i'm asking for a libkdcraw backport :) either 0.1.5 or 0.1.7
<cbr> selecting stuff is snappier now in kate
<cbr> but it still takes time.. like it's something intensive.. it's selecting text :o
<astromme-laptop> Anyone else having plasma crashes (4.2RC, 4.1.96) on amd64?
<ScottK> seele: My git snapshot is from yesterday.  I do test these things before I upload them.
<ScottK> jussi01: What packages are you using?
<jussi01> ScottK: not using packages, git only
<ScottK> jussi01: KDE integration enabled?
<jussi01> ScottK: of course
<seele> ScottK: whois works for you?
<ScottK> Also there are some differences now between -client and the monolithic package
<ScottK> seele: Now it does.  At times I've seemed to miss it and I don't know the difference.
<vorian> \o/
<vorian> amarok has built!
<ScottK> Actually no it doesn't.
<ScottK> Gotta run
<torkiano> seele: whois works for me with Scottk latest packages
<seele> torkiano: hum..
<torkiano> seele: 0.4.0~git090113-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1
<seele> yep
<torkiano> I use the monolithic client but i have already installed quassel-client
<torkiano> seele: i've removed quassel-client and whois still works
<torkiano> Intrepid here
<seele> yeah.. intrepid here to
<seele> i dont know what to say, it's not working
<seele> did you remove .quassel? i didnt configure any channels.  i clicked freenode in the file>networks menu and it took me directly to #kubuntu
<seele> so maybe the freenode buffer isn't being created?
<seele> (mono client)
<torkiano> seele: I'm going to remove .quassel. See you soon
<torkiano> seele: still works for me :/
<seele> torkiano: argh, well then nevermind if no one else's is broken but mine
<seele> (that seems to happen a lot)
<Lure> Ramblurr: willing to go withe kde4 beta? there is digikam-experimental PPA for digikam/kipi-plugins for Intrepid
<Ramblurr> Lure: oo.. the kde4 digikam?
 * Ramblurr is running kde-neon anyways
<Lure> Ramblurr: yes
<ScottK> I thought we updated Jaunty to KDE4 digikam?
<Lure> Ramblurr: you need kubuntu-experimental + digikam-experimental
<Lure> ScottK: talking about interpid
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Don't mind me then.
<Ramblurr> cool.. i already have kubuntu-experimental
<Lure> Ramblurr: https://edge.launchpad.net/~digikam-experimental/+archive
 * Ramblurr updates
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-15
<Ramblurr> Lure:  is libkdcraw included in kipi-plugins?
<astromme-laptop> I'm having a crash starting plasma with the RC packages
<Lure> Ramblurr: it is pard of kdegraphics, therefore in kubuntu-experimental
<Lure> Ramblurr: kipi-plugins will pull it as dependancy
<astromme-laptop> Is anyone else experiencing the same?
<Lure> astromme-laptop: had that 4-6 hours ago, bot now it started to work - may be some recent update
<astromme-laptop> Lure: Are you on a i386 or an amd64 jaunty?
<Lure> astromme-laptop: amd64/jaunty
<astromme-laptop> I just re-installed this system from scratch an hour ago >_>
<Lure> astromme-laptop: do you update from archive.ubuntu.com or from mirrors (that may be behind)?
<astromme-laptop> Lure: archive.ubuntu.com
<Lure> then I do not know what it may fixed it for me
<astromme-laptop> my kdebase-workspace-bin is Version: 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2
<Lure> astromme-laptop: same here
<astromme-laptop> Lure: and libplasma3 is Version: 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1
<Lure> same
<Lure> astromme-laptop: did you tried to start it from konsole to see what it writes on it?
<astromme-laptop> yeah, I have a backtrace here: http://rafb.net/p/3uLKb758.html
<astromme-laptop> no error on the console except for "application crashing"
<astromme-laptop> Lure: What is your .kde/share/config/plasmarc (and other related files)
<Ramblurr> Lure: hah, digikam 0.10.0-beta doesn't show images
<tvakah> kmail's unusable here with the new 4.1.96 packages, goes down with a sigabrt whenever I try to send a message
<tvakah> /build/buildd/kdepim-4.1.96/kmail/kmmsgbase.cpp:1035: off_t KMMsgBase::getLongPart(KMMsgBase::MsgPartType) const: Assertion `sizeOfLong == len' failed.
<ScottK> tvakah: What architecture are you on?
<tvakah> amd64
<tvakah> seems to have been a botched mail directory tho, I nuked ~/.kde/share/apps/mail and everythings fine now ( I'm an imap user so no pain in nuking local folders, the only thing lost was the unsent message in outbox )
<tvakah> after nuking mail, I can send a test message, rewriting the original to see if there's something wonky again
<ScottK> amd64 only finished building recently.  Depening on mirror lag and such you may not have all the 4.1.96 packages yet.
<tvakah> I'm intrepid pulling the ppa fwiw
<tvakah> I'd be on jaunty, but I need nvidia driver and all that noise
<tvakah> just rewrote and sent the message, went fine this time, can't reproduce it, oh well :-/
<astromme-laptop> tvakah: I'm using nvidia 180 on jaunty. I have to use the -ignoreABI option when starting X but it seems to be working fine. I'm using Kwin effects and wine 3d apps
<tvakah> astromme-laptop: oh nice, how'd you force the install, equivs or manually from nvidia?
<astromme-laptop> tvakah: It's now in jaunty repos (180).
<tvakah> astromme-laptop: and doesn't provide the old conflicting package name?
<astromme-laptop> tvakah: Doesn't seem to
<tvakah> nice, I think it's upgrade time then
<torkiano> I can't connect to my Gtalk account with kopete 4.2rc, someone else?
<astromme-laptop> tvakah: Are you on amd64 or i386?
<astromme-laptop> I'm having a crazy plasma crash issue on amd64
<tvakah> astromme-laptop: amd64
<tvakah> how crazy?
<astromme-laptop> tvakah: Like plasma crashes before it starts... I'm trying to debug it now. Something in the corona (so core stuff.... gah!) doesn't happen with my i386 machine
<seele> astromme-laptop: when did you upgrade?  there was a problem with python-kde4 that got fixed
<ScottK> Someone else was here having amd64 trouble earlier.
<seele> oh, amd64
<astromme-laptop> seele: Today, just an hour or two ago
 * ScottK waves at LaserJock.
<seele> didnt LaserJock have that problem
<ScottK> yep
<seele> ScottK is on the ball
<astromme-laptop> ScottK: Did he resolve it?
<seele> hoo wee this coffee is strong.  even after cream and syrup
<ScottK> astromme-laptop: No.
<LaserJock> I'm still not sure what's going on
<LaserJock> I can't start X via X&
<LaserJock> but I can start KDM ok
<ScottK> LaserJock meet astromme-laptop.   astromme-laptop meet LaserJock.  Maybe together you can figure it out ...
<ScottK> ;-)
<LaserJock> I log in, it shows part of the splash, then goes black
 * ScottK wonders if nixternal has bothered to upgrade.
<ScottK> He also has amd64
<LaserJock> I check if plasma is started but it's not
<tvakah> thankfully I don't really need plasma for anything but a wallpaper, so it's not even close to being a showstopper if it goes down in flames for me *upgrades with disregard*
<seele> ScottK: i think nixternal is worried about collecting enough newspapers to burn for warmth
<LaserJock> well, I get nothing
<tvakah> but I'll let ya'll know just how many plasma pieces I have on the ground after I upgrade this amd64 box
<astromme-laptop> yes, I get same thing....
<astromme-laptop> I have a backtrace
<astromme-laptop> URL: http://rafb.net/p/3uLKb758.html
<LaserJock> astromme-laptop: what kind of video card?
<torkiano> someone trying digikam from experimental PPA?. My digikam crash on startup: digikam: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libdigikamcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN6Marble12Ma
<astromme-laptop> LaserJock: Intel
<LaserJock> same here
<tvakah> say umm, is the "acpi" package no longer used in jaunty?
<astromme-laptop> X3100 with -intel drivers?
<LaserJock> I don't think I have an X3100
<LaserJock> lspci claims: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
<astromme-laptop> LaserJock: Same, they're the same card
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> so perhaps it's a driver issue then
<astromme-laptop> LaserJock: Perhaps... crashing on c->initializeLayout();
<astromme-laptop> c is Corona
<ScottK> I guess no one fixored kdesdk?
<astromme-laptop> LaserJock: So looking at the backtrace it seems to be crashing in http://rafb.net/p/v6StL482.html
<LaserJock> I see
<vorian> ScottK: i'll take a look at it
<astromme-laptop> Ooh, a new kdebase-runtime-data.... maybe that'll fix the crash....
<vorian> ScottK: i have a fix for kdesdk if you are about
<torkiano> Digikam crash on startup: I follow thi http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/420#comment-18128 and I installed marble-data but nothing changes
<vorian> nixternal: can you look at a fix for kdesdk?
<nixternal> I can look at it quickly
<vorian> http://machine-crusade.net/fix_man.diff
<nixternal> working on a project that I have to get done soon :)
<vorian> ah, nevermind then
<nixternal> have to build the packages before I can move forward, so I can look at the diff now
<vorian> sweet
<vorian> it's the smallest change i think i've ever made
<nixternal> now why did I have to look at that diff?
<vorian> because i'm not a core-dev
<vorian> sdk is FTBFS on all arch's except for amd64
<nixternal> how did this get missed before the upload that is now FTBFS?
<vorian> no idea
<vorian> what's even weirder is it actually built on amd64
<nixternal> vorian: that is because the amd64 package didn't build kdesdk-scripts or even attempt to build it
<vorian> hmm, happend on my system too
<vorian> nixternal: actually it did just build on my system
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105037/
<nixternal> give me a debdiff and I will upload for you
<vorian> i just did
<nixternal> ahhh, silly tiling hid that from me
<vorian> hold a sec
<nixternal> you found something else?
<vorian> no
<vorian> i was making a proper debdiff :)
<nixternal> no need to
<jjesse> evening :)
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<vorian> thanks nixternal
<vorian> hi jjesse
<nixternal> vorian: give me the go ahead and I will press the little red dput button
<jjesse> hello vorian
<vorian> nixternal: fire away
 * vorian pushes revision
<nixternal> I love how I can just upload a 6MB file in 9 seconds
<vorian> that is awesome
<nixternal> Successfully uploaded packages.
<vorian> thanks
<nixternal> np, thanks for fixing that
<nixternal> time to start chopping off fingers for missing that kind of stuff :)
<vorian> hehe
<nixternal> that's why I test build on both i386 and x86_64
<nixternal> then again, I guess compared to a few, I would be considered quite anal, as I don't only test build on multiple platforms, but I also test installs, updates, and removals...and then do quick regression testing
<nixternal> I may spend an extra 30 minutes, but at least I know it won't kill a install
<DaSkreech> I always thought you were anal
<nixternal> shove it
<DaSkreech> see? :)
<seele> wow.. i skipped over a few key words and read that very wrong
<DaSkreech> seele: You too huh?
<vorian> ha!
<jjesse> not the first time  :)
<nixternal> thanks seele
<nixternal> the peanut gallery is on fire tonight
<jjesse> nope we are just paying more attention
<nixternal> maybe I will throw you all into my fireplace to keep me warm tonight ;)
<nixternal> muhahahahahaha
<nixternal> I love our weathermen this week
<nixternal> we were supposed to have a blizzard on monday...we got a light dusting at the most
<DaSkreech> I love mine :)
<jjesse> nixternal: i was laughing at the poor weather man for the weather channel that was standing next to lake michigan holding up a thermoter the camera was trying to focus on
<DaSkreech> Looks a lot like hot sun and no rain
<jjesse> now you know you havea crappy job
<nixternal> then last night they tell us we should only get another dusting to 2 inches of snow
<nixternal> we got 7
<nixternal> now they are telling us -2f for a high tomorrow with -20 to -40f windchills (-40c for you silly folks)
<nixternal> and snow tonight...does it ever end?
<DaSkreech> It does in negril :)
<jjesse> in detroit this week, its slightly warmer
 * DaSkreech taunts
<nhandler> Well, hopefully they are wrong about the temperature. I want warm weather
<nixternal> nhandler: I am with you
<nixternal> you are in BG right?
<nixternal> I can never remember
<nhandler> Yes nixternal
<nixternal> how was your snow today?
<nixternal> it snowed the entire day downtown
<nhandler> It wasn't too bad. But I did need to clean off the driveway (a few inches)
<nhandler> The worst part was the blowing wind
<nixternal> I looked out, saw the sun, and was like hell ya, lets go for a walk...by the time I got downstairs, it was snowing again
<nixternal> i measured the driveway before snowblowing tonight, just over 7"
<nixternal> thankfully it was a really light powder though, so it took me no time to clear the drive
<nhandler> We just got a new snow blower. It went right through the piles of snow without any problems
<jjesse> i pay someone to plow my driveway
<jjesse> so i don't worry about it
<ScottK> vorian: If you're still up and need sponsoring I can do kdesdk.
<nixternal> real men clean their own driveway
<nixternal> ScottK: to late :)
<vorian> ScottK: nixternal got it for me
<ScottK> Excellent.  That's one thing.
<nixternal> ass
<jjesse> nixternal: real men make enough money to pay others to do it for them
<vorian> ScottK: also, amarok is done
<nixternal> jjesse: real men keep their money and buy beer with it
<ScottK> vorian: Good to hear.
<vorian> it's been a fun day
<nixternal> no it hasn't!
<vorian> haha
<jjesse> no it hasn't
<jjesse> no internet at the client site means i spend all night catching up on work email :09
<nixternal> hahaha, today in our scrum meeting, my boss (Andy) was in it...this is my portion of the scrum:
<nixternal> I started the USB, then Andy interrupted me and had me work on some silly little thing, then I started USB, and then Andy interrupted me again....I did that about 10 times
<nixternal> and then it was Andy's turn, and I interrupted him and said "Bugged Rich and Dusty all day" :)
<nixternal> booyah, hope he got that through his little micro-management skull
 * DaSkreech misses nixternal's Booyahs
<nixternal> d'oh!
<nixternal> I see I have written a fairly large chunk of badly broken code...was supposed to clean my db, well it took it from 5GB to just over 23GB :p
<nixternal> was wondering why it ran for so long, now I know
<ScottK> Any suggestions on what to kick off the CD if it's oversize again?
<nixternal> *gtk* :p
<DaSkreech> How much oversize?
<ScottK> Dunno yet.
<nixternal> why are we having such an oversize issue with jaunty?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Cause Ubuntu sucks
<nixternal> well, Ubuntu seems to always be within the 1 CD limit
<jjesse> firefox
<DaSkreech> So do we
<ScottK> I already kicked PIM and Amarok off for Alpha 2.
<nixternal> I have noticed on a few daily images that it was mid 700's
<DaSkreech> Seemingly so
<ScottK> No Firefox on Kubuntu CD
<DaSkreech> kdelibs4 ?
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> Not yet.
<jjesse> kdebase?
<DaSkreech> I thought that Firefox was on the CD?
<nixternal> just give people the kernel
<ScottK> Nope
<jjesse> the kernel?
<DaSkreech> Isn't it part of the Windows apps?
<nixternal> that is what I would remove
<DaSkreech> The OpenCd or FOSS CD or whatever?
<jjesse> kick the windows apps off then
<nixternal> wubi and whatever else
 * ScottK considers.
<jjesse> anything packaged by nixternal?
<jjesse> how about the documentation?
<nixternal> though, that is part of the ISO QA
<nixternal> documentation souldn't be all that large since there are no translations in it
<DaSkreech> Do we really need plasma and kwin ?
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<nixternal> what needs mysql again? is that still on there?
<DaSkreech> nixternal:  read the Ars write up on Qt Qiking it to GTK ?
<DaSkreech> Amarok
<DaSkreech> I think
<ScottK> Everything that needs mysql is punted.
<ScottK> Akonadi too which is why PIM is punted.
<nixternal> anything that needs mysql should never get put back on
<ScottK> It may come to that for space reasons.
<DaSkreech> kdelibs? :0
<nixternal> if people don't know how to allow multiple db backends, then it isn't ready
<ScottK> It's a feature, not a bug.
 * ScottK considers word processing the only office suite function that has to stay on the CD.
<ScottK> I'll probably trim OOo first.
<nixternal> ScottK: true, but who is doing word processing in an alpha release?
<DaSkreech> Oooh OO.o
<nixternal> we really need to be testing the base more so than the silly 3rd party apps right now
<ScottK> Yeah, well it's the chunk of it that sucks the least and gets used the most.
<nixternal> I would get rid of OO.o over KDEPIM
<DaSkreech> When Koffice ships perhaps
<nixternal> don't hold your breath
<ScottK> Except it wasn't just KDEPIM.  It was PIM/Akonadi/Mysql.
<nixternal> though I have always preferred KOffice over everything else
<nixternal> is Akonadi ever going to get plugins for other db's?
<ScottK> Dunno.
 * ScottK just buries his head in the sand and pretends it's not there.
 * ScottK likes his Maildirs.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> aren't the maildirs still there even with akonadi?
<nixternal> I need something to eat...I am starving
<nixternal> brb
<ScottK> Dunno for sure.  My understanding is it's all in a pretty database and I needn't worry my pretty little head about it because it will be perfect and never lose my data.
<nixternal> ScottK: just so you know, the dist-upgrade is better than it was last night...running it right now to see what I get
<nixternal> this is pretty much a default install I am doing it on as well
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Except kdesdk amd64 is all built now.
<ScottK> Did LaserJock ever figure out what was up with his install?
<nhandler> I don't think so ScottK
<nixternal> there were no lasers installed
<LaserJock> ScottK: looks like maybe a driver problem or maybe a bug in ... something, astromme_ was looking into it last I heard
<ScottK> OK.
<nixternal> launchpadlib is a pretty cool python library
<nixternal> or package rather
<vorian> i just lost plasma
<nixternal> vorian: sudo apt-get install transfusion
 * ScottK hands vorian the plasma bucket.
<vorian> :/
<nixternal> sounds like a disease to me, not a bug
<vorian> it's both
<vorian> kwin's still kick'n though with compositing and everything
<ScottK> Somone want to port debconf to use Perl QT4 bindings so libqt-perl can go to universe.
<nixternal> something crashed during the upgrade...and didn't tell me what it was
<nixternal> but like vorian....I don't have plasma :)
<ScottK> When I upgraded 4.1.3 to 4.1.4 I had about a bazillion crash on logout when I restarted after the upgrade.
<ScottK> Since then - fine.
 * ScottK knocks wood.
<nixternal> ScottK: what's up with bluez? is it working in kde4 yet? if not, that might be something to look at for space
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> Already punted.
<ScottK> It actually turns out we may have some free space.
<ScottK> alternate came in under.  Still waiting for live.
<vorian> i just re-booted, all is hunky dory
<nixternal> ya, rebooting now
<astromme-laptop> I looked into it... still have no idea
<nixternal> bluetooth on a laptop is a waste :)
<nixternal> bluetooth is a waste to be honest
<astromme-laptop> The furthest I got was... a backtrace that pointed to a function and no more
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: I hope you're kidding....
<nixternal> haha, I love when that happens
<nixternal> astromme-laptop: not kidding at all actually...I despise bluetooth
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: I <3 my bluetooth. Laptop -> Nokia N78 -> AT&T 3G plan == goodness internet wherever
<astromme-laptop> bluetooth as medium? terrible... but a local small wireless standard? great...
<nixternal> guess I can give you that
<nixternal> vorian: post reboot == !hunky dory
<astromme-laptop> Ok, back to the crash...
<astromme-laptop> http://rafb.net/p/3uLKb758.html is the backtrace. http://rafb.net/p/v6StL482.html is the function
<vorian> sorry nixternal
<ScottK> Looks very computer sciency.  Maybe nixternal will fathom it.
 * nixternal removes ~/.kde and tries again
 * ScottK suspects interference from his Windows 7 beta install.
<nixternal> nope, still dead
<nixternal> I don't even get a plasma crash
<nixternal> I just get the "black screen of death" and a mouse cursor
<nixternal> and krunner
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: I get that as well. Open up konsole
<ScottK> That sounds like about what LaserJock was getting.
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Then try starting plasma
<ScottK> and astromme-laptop
<astromme-laptop> it sounds exactly what I'm getting
<astromme-laptop> you'll see the "it probably crashed" text
<astromme-laptop> if you want to get a backtrace, run "gdb plasma" and then "run --nofork -nocrashhandler"
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Are you on amd64 or i386?
<nixternal> amd64
<astromme-laptop> ok, we're all on amd64
<astromme-laptop> Do you have an intel card? (mine is a 965/X3100)
<nixternal> yup
 * vorian is on amd64 and has plasma
<astromme-laptop> Hmm.... 2 bits of similarities
 * vorian has intel
<astromme-laptop> vorian: 4.2RC?
<nixternal> hrmm, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty
<vorian> of course
<vorian> :P
<astromme-laptop> vorian: kdelibs5: Version: 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1
<astromme-laptop> ?
<vorian> some of the kdebase-runtime packages just have been published
<astromme-laptop> kdebase-runtime-data? I just got those... still crash
<astromme-laptop> Oh, an even newer one...
 * astromme-laptop scurries off to try
<astromme-laptop> nope, still crash
<vorian> might be helpful to remove mysql-server-5.1 until the next version of amarok rolls out
<nixternal> dpkg -l kde* | grep ^ii
<nixternal> everything is 4:4.1.96
<vorian> nixternal: it's the kdm
<vorian> no
<vorian> nevermind
<nixternal> nope, it is the intel driver
<vorian> jaunty or intrepid?
<nixternal> astromme-laptop: cat /var/log/kdm.log
<nixternal> Jaunty
<vorian> weird
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Yuck...
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Mail client ?
<vorian> i havent updated my system until tonight
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Looks like the driver, yuck yuck yuck
<astromme-laptop> lots of ../../../libdrm/intel/intel_bufmgr_gem.c:664: Error setting memory domains 901 (00000040 00000000): Interrupted system call .
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/105046
<nixternal> astromme-laptop: yup
<astromme-laptop> ok, so can I downgrade this driver for now? I'm unfamiliar with how to do that with apt
<DaSkreech> Anyone has IMAP in kmail ?
<astromme-laptop> DaSkreech: Yes, I have DIMAP
<vorian> astromme-laptop: i have those errors too
<astromme-laptop> 5 mailboxes of it infact
<DaSkreech> It crashes for me in RC as soon as it starts to pull mail
<astromme-laptop> vorian: And you have plasma?
<nixternal> hahaha...my damn kwin effects sill kind of work
<astromme-laptop> DaSkreech: Haven't tried RC yet
<nixternal> went to the top left accidentally and everything scaled
<vorian> astromme-laptop: yep
<DaSkreech> astromme-laptop: Ok expect crashes :)
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Mine all work perfectly. Just no desktop...
<astromme-laptop> DaSkreech: Not good! I need my emails >_>
<astromme-laptop> I'll know _not_ to upgrade my desktop when I get back to uni in a few days
<nixternal> wth is ORD camp? my CEO just left me a message and wanted to know if I was interested
<vorian> http://machine-crusade.net/plasma_on_intel.png
<astromme-laptop> xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.5.1-1ubuntu7?  and uname -r 2.6.28-4-generic?
<nixternal> Be Prepared to Demo or Speak. The attendees at this conference are also the presenters.  You've been selected because we think you have something interesting to say or show the other folks at the conference.
<nixternal> oh my, what has he gotten me into
<astromme-laptop> vorian: What intel card do you have?
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Lol!
<vorian> 965
<nixternal> wth
<vorian> http://machine-crusade.net/fun/kubuntu-devel.html
 * astromme-laptop has the same.. X3100
<nixternal> I have the G31
<nixternal> whatever the hell that is
<vorian> yeah, i have a t61
<vorian> it's a love machine
<ScottK> vorian: Please could the next KDE is really cool screenshot (and it is a great screenshot) not have FIrefox in it?
<astromme-laptop> I have the X61tablet. Beautiful compact machine
<LaserJock> astromme-laptop: so you think maybe downgrading xserver-xorg-video-intel might work?
<vorian> ScottK: sure :)
<vorian> ScottK: it was a spur of the moment thing
<astromme-laptop> LaserJock: Dunno.... it seems that vorian has the same card as us though, and he has a working plasma
<LaserJock> ScottK: but FF is the bestest ever!!!!1!
<astromme-laptop> vorian: What's your kernel version and xorg video driver version?
<nixternal> umm
<nixternal> astromme-laptop: aptitude changelog xserver-xorg-video-intel
<vorian> astromme-laptop: all the newest jaunty provided
<nixternal> is your version different than the one installed in the changelog?
<vorian> i have ZERO update pending
<vorian> lol
<vorian> yes, we kept the good packaging for ourselves :P
<ScottK> LaserJock: FF is the most free of the non-FOSS browsers.
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Yes mine is ubuntu7 not ubuntu9
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> wth is that all about?
<vorian> ScottK: ok, I'll stick with konq for one week and see if i can switch
<LaserJock> ScottK: or is it the most non-free of the FOSS browsers?
<ScottK> vorian: I still use both, but I find I use FF only a little.
<nixternal> FF is the bestest ever memory hog!
<ScottK> LaserJock: Perhaps.
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Dunno... earlier I had a similar thing... I could see the 4.1.96 package of kdebase-workspace-bin in the repo but I couldn't upgrade to it and apt said no upgrades....
<nixternal> epiphany + webkit ftw!
<astromme-laptop> Meh..... Konqueror + KHTML here
<LaserJock> I can't stand konqi or epiphany :(
<ScottK> Mostly what I use too.
<astromme-laptop> vorian: Are you on the latest as shown in the changelog? ubuntu9?
<ScottK> I am like FF3 better than 1.5 or 2.
<vorian> lemme see
<DaSkreech> Final Fantasy 3 was much better than 2
<DaSkreech> I really disliked final fantasy 2
<LaserJock> oh wow, I'm on linux today, nifty
 * astromme-laptop is confuzzled
<ScottK> nixternal: How big is the binary for kubuntu-docs?
<nixternal> vorian: so set me straight here...you have jaunty, intel, amd64, and don't have the problems we are having right now?
<nixternal> ScottK: should only be a couple of meg right now
<vorian> astromme-laptop: xserver-xorg-video-intel (2:2.5.1-1ubuntu9) jaunty; urgency=low
<vorian> nope
<astromme-laptop> the plot thickens....
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: X broked?
<astromme-laptop> how do you have ubuntu9 when I can only seem to get ubuntu7?
<vorian> astromme-laptop: you have broken dependancies
<DaSkreech> He's in the 9er club
<vorian> did you dist-upgrade?
<astromme-laptop> Regardless... I don't think that should matter, as the changelog doesn't show anything pertaining to my setup
<astromme-laptop> vorian: yes
<vorian> hmm
<astromme-laptop> "sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<LaserJock> and we're all pulling from the same mirror?
<vorian> i never use aptitude whilst running alpha stuff
<vorian> i'm on the main archive, thanks to some advice from ScottK
<astromme-laptop> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is my mirror
<astromme-laptop> is that the main archive?
<LaserJock> k, so that's not it
<astromme-laptop> vorian: Why not aptitude?
<LaserJock> aptitude's too smart
<astromme-laptop> O.O
<LaserJock> it can really screw you over trying to help :-)
<vorian> it pulls in things you may not want while in alpha
<vorian> Linux vorian 2.6.24-21-virtual - Cpu0: AMD Opteron 2188MHz; /: 7.6G(f=4.0G); Up: 2d+1:42; Users: 1; Load: 0.01;
<astromme-laptop> ok, with that aside, what's different between our systems.... I did a fresh install of ubuntu today. Minimal jaunty install and then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<astromme-laptop> You're on the 2.6.24 kernel? I'm on 2.6.28
<vorian> astromme-laptop: nope, that's my server
<astromme-laptop> vorian: ok, lol
<vorian> i was silly thinking sysinfo would work :P
<nixternal> hahaha, I do that all of the time
<astromme-laptop> vorian: can you post your ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* files?
<vorian> whoa, we just met
<nixternal> hahaha
<vorian> aren't you going to at least buy me dinner?
<ScottK> OK.  I'll put docs back in first then.
<vorian> ok
<vorian> plasmarc
<vorian> [PlasmaViews][1]
<vorian> Alignment=132
<vorian> Offset=0
<vorian> panelMode=0
<astromme-laptop> http://rafb.net/paste ?
<astromme-laptop> do you have a plasma-appletsrc or similar?
<vorian> astromme-laptop: yep, getting it now
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105048/
 * astromme-laptop has plasma!
 * astromme-laptop did not have plasma without those two files
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Try those 2 files
<DaSkreech> those to files should be auto created
<astromme-laptop> DaSkreech: I agree
<nixternal> DaSkreech: right, that is why I removed ~/.kde
<astromme-laptop> But plasma is choking on something
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Same, I removed mine
<astromme-laptop> wow, the panel sure does look more and more beautiful with every release
<nixternal> astromme-laptop: yes, I have plasma again
<nixternal> that is...ummm....silly
<astromme-laptop> yes, quite
<nixternal> I have knetworkmangler icon in a small window in the top left too
<astromme-laptop> Plasma seems to be choking on creating its corona (desktop view)
<nixternal> heh, everything is crashing
<nixternal> plasma, nepomuk, and something else that I couldn't see
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: Lol.... I've switched to the plasmoid. Although its really really buggy, it's less so than knetworkmanager
<nixternal> I have a desktop, I don't even need knetworkmangler
<DaSkreech> oooh new Koffice
<astromme-laptop> nixternal: oh, heh
<DaSkreech> Dowe have packages?
<DaSkreech> and do they screw up anything?
<astromme-laptop> Yeah, koffice packages tended to screw things up for me before.....
<DaSkreech> Pretty much but I love playing around with them
<DaSkreech> Wait Koffice is on a monthly release cycle?
<astromme-laptop> DaSkreech: monthly alpha/beta release cycle... they're just snapshots of progress
<DaSkreech> Neat! So do we package them?
<astromme-laptop> whoops... same thing as before:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-back.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<astromme-laptop> that's in koffice-data-kde4
<vorian> test
<astromme-laptop> grrr....   amarok: Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.0.1.1-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<astromme-laptop> amarok-common is 2.0.1.1-0ubuntu3
<vorian> astromme-laptop: give it a bit longer
 * seele yawns
<astromme-laptop> vorian: Still building?
<vorian> i just uploaded 2.0.1.1-0ubuntu4
<astromme-laptop> Yikes!
<vorian> yikes indeed
<vorian> astromme-laptop: well, like 2 hours ago
<astromme-laptop> E: Couldn't fetch URL http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/a/amarok/amarok_2.0.1.1-0ubuntu4/changelog
<astromme-laptop> E: Couldn't find a changelog for amarok
<astromme-laptop> ?
<vorian> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok
<ScottK> nixternal: You doing release notes?
<nixternal> ooh damn, I forgot about that...when are we releasing?
<vorian> tommorow!
<nixternal> early or late though? what's the word?
<ScottK> When it's ready.
<vorian> heh
<ScottK> It's the one time we're like Debian.
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> nixternal: kubuntu-docs and kmail go back on the CD.
<ScottK> kubuntu-docs still ancient though.
<vorian> ScottK: kmail seem broken atm
<ScottK> nixternal: We got KDE 4.2 RC1 and then in Universe (need testing) we'll want people to install and look at quassel and amarok 2.
<vorian> (and chokoq)
<vorian> err
<vorian> choqoK
<ScottK> vorian: We aren't aiming that at Main for this release.
<astromme-laptop> releasing?
<vorian> ah
<ScottK> astromme-laptop: Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 3.
 * astromme-laptop nods
<astromme-laptop> interesting.. http://launchpad.net/+builds shows the amd64 build machines idle
<vorian> oooh,
<vorian> ScottK: just figured out why kmail is borked
<ScottK> Why?
<vorian> mysql-server 5.0
<vorian> it would have built before the migration
<ScottK> What about it?
<ScottK> Actually that'd be Akonadi.
<vorian> hmm
<DaSkreech> !info choqok
<ubottu> Package choqok does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info choqok jaunty
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE Twitter Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 150 kB, installed size 656 kB
<ScottK> Looks like Akonadi was built before 5.1 was in, so it should be OK.
<DaSkreech> Oh neat
<DaSkreech> vorian: Whats the point of that?
<vorian> DaSkreech: it's for folks who like using twitter/identi.ca w/o using the web interface
<DaSkreech> Doesn't KDE shipp with a plasmoid for that?
<vorian> kind of
<ScottK> vorian: You might try rebuilding akonadi locally and see if it's better.
<LaserJock> astromme-laptop: so did we end up with a workaround?
<vorian> ScottK: it actually had been booted somehow from my system
<vorian> i was able to reinstall it fine
<DaSkreech> vorian: What's the kind of
<ScottK> Odd.
<astromme-laptop> LaserJock: Yes, use somone elses plasmarc and plasma-appletsrc
<vorian> the plasmoid is a plasmoid, this is a free floating do-hicky
<astromme-laptop> vorian, nixternal: aseigo says that the backtrace screams of a plasmoid compiled for an earlier libplasma
<vorian> astromme-laptop: ScottK apachelogger and i rebuild every plasmoid yesterday
<ScottK> Well we rebuilt them all against the new release.
<astromme-laptop> vorian: Where is the default applets loaded stored?
<astromme-laptop> is there a conf file somewhere?
<astromme-laptop> with the kubuntu customizations?
<LaserJock> ScottK: even on amd64?
<vorian> we ship them straigh up, for the most part
<ScottK> LaserJock: Good point.
<LaserJock> because we had to rebuild some
<LaserJock> s/some/kdebase-workspace, etc./
<ScottK> But I'm pretty sure kde4libs was built and that's where plasma lives.
<astromme-laptop> ScottK: Not for the desktop plasmoids
<LaserJock> plasma was in kdebase-workspace on my machine
 * astromme-laptop nods at LaserJock
<LaserJock> at least I didn't have it until I installed it
<ScottK> astromme-laptop: Right, but the point is the libplasma we built against was the new one.
 * ScottK looks at vorian.
<vorian> i don't understand
<vorian> oh no
<ScottK> nixternal: Since you have amd64 and you're an hour west of vorian and I, could you take over looking into this?
<aseigo> hello people with the crashing plasmas
<ScottK> aseigo: Hello.
<vorian> hi aseigo
<astromme-laptop> hello
<aseigo> if you're all getting that same backtrace, i can make the hunting and searchig much easier for you:
<ScottK> We did rebuild all our plasmoids yesterday.
<ScottK> OK.
<aseigo> flushPendingConstraints does not call sceneEventFilter
<ScottK> We just may have some architecture skew.
<nixternal> ScottK: not tonight...need to finish up these release notes and hit the sack
<ScottK> Argh.
<vorian> ScottK: i can stay up for a bit
<ScottK> Ah.  Great.
<aseigo> in fact, it so happens that when you see that it means that a widget was built against a different libplasma than the one installed
<aseigo> in particular the last BIC change to libplasma (just prior to the rc iirc) ... the installed libplasma will have that change, and the widget will have been built against the earlier version of it
<DaSkreech> hi aseigo
<nixternal> oh no, you guys brought aseigo in here
<aseigo> i can guarantee you that with 100% confidence =)
<ScottK> OK.  So we rebuild them again.
<vorian> nod
<aseigo> so .. make sure that *all* widgets are built against the *current* libplasma
<aseigo> and your problems will go away
 * astromme-laptop chuckles at nixternal
<DaSkreech> aseigo: While on the subject
<ScottK> aseigo: Thanks.  We thought we'd done that, clearly not.
<aseigo> sorry for the inconvenience of that last BIC change, but it was the cleanest way to fix a particular sort of bug and after 4.2.0 we can not make such changes anymore
<DaSkreech> aseigo: My friend on Slack builds trunk and since Monday he's been getting plasma crash right after it starts a qstardict engine ?
<aseigo> ScottK: remember that there are widgets in kdebase/apps, kdebase/workspace, kdeplasma-addons and then a few in kdeedu and elsewhere. though if it's hitting the default set up, it's most likely folderview that didn't get a rebuild.
<ScottK> OK.
<astromme-laptop> I will add that I have folderview up atm
<aseigo> DaSkreech: he needs to generate a backtrace and then file a report on bugs.kde.org =)
<astromme-laptop> not crashed
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Any thing in that ring a bell?
<aseigo> ScottK: oh, and is kubuntu shipping that .. quicklauncher or whatever..?
<astromme-laptop> I'm guessing it's the quick folder access plasmoid
<DaSkreech> aseigo: I think he did but I have no clue what calls qstar-dict
<ScottK> quicklauncher
<astromme-laptop> aseigo: Yeah, that's what I was thinking
<aseigo> quick access! right
<aseigo> yes, that's not in kde's packages, so yes.. i just remember you guys ship that in the defaults
<aseigo> astromme-laptop: try adding that to your current layout?
<DaSkreech> Quick access is great
<astromme-laptop> bam crash
<astromme-laptop> aseigo:  nail on the head
<DaSkreech> it's a really nice showcase for KDE :)
<ScottK> plasmoid-quickaccess - just checked the CD seeds
<aseigo> ta-dah!
<vorian> is anyone here running anything other than amd64, perchance?
<aseigo> ok, rebuild that package and life will be rosy again
<astromme-laptop> aseigo: thanks
<nixternal> vorian: I run them all
<ScottK> vorian: Aren't you?
<aseigo> that is all. *hugs*
<ScottK> Thank you
<vorian> ScottK: i run amd64
<ScottK> Oh.
<DaSkreech> Who was that masked coder?
<vorian> and i am not having these problems
<astromme-laptop> DaSkreech: lol
<astromme-laptop> vorian: Add the quickaccess plasmoid
<vorian> i am using it
<astromme-laptop> do you get a crash?
<ScottK> All the people that had trouble have been on amd64, so I'm going to assume i386 is fine.
<astromme-laptop> interesting...
<vorian> http://machine-crusade.net/plasma_on_intel.png
 * nixternal is starting to think he is not the best person to be doing release notes...as he is just sitting here looking at the sections wondering wth to write
<ScottK> nixternal: Can you at least sponsor the main rebuilds?
<vorian> look next to the kicker
<nixternal> I can sponsor them first thing in the morning...I have to be up at 4am for an archive re-org conference call :(
<astromme-laptop> vorian: I don't see it
<nixternal> they are getting me up before I get up for work dangit
<vorian> ok, hold on
<astromme-laptop> vorian: not quicklaunch, quick access
<ScottK> nixternal: Too late.  Need them done now.
<nixternal> gimme the debdiffs and ensure they aren't crack
 * seele rubs her eyes
<nixternal> don't have time to build, just upload
<seele> aseigo was in #kubuntu-devel?
<ScottK> vorian: Please be making debdiffs.
<ScottK> seele: he was
<vorian> ScottK: sure thing
 * ScottK passes the Kubuntu RM hat to Vorian.
<ScottK> vorian: You need to talk to slangasek in #ubuntu-release about the status and when they are all uploaded.
<vorian> ScottK: ok
<vorian> astromme-laptop: http://machine-crusade.net/quick.png
 * astromme-laptop wonders if this is the morning for seele
<ScottK> vorian: slangasek said he can sponsor some too nixternal gets too tired.
<vorian> ok
<astromme-laptop> vorian: Sounds like you're busy so don't worry about it now... but that's the quicklaunch plasmoid. The quickaccess lets you click and have a folder
<tvakah> so the network manager plasmoid makes things asplode, but other than that jaunty's treated me well so far
<tvakah> oh and, I had to disable the bootup splash or I got a bunch of grpahic garbage during boot
<ScottK> Good night all.  Good luck.
<astromme-laptop> Anyways, I'm heading out for the night as well. Thank you for persisting and helping to figure out what the problem was
<vorian> nn
 * LaserJock hugs #kubuntu-devel
<vorian> ok
<vorian> where to start
<astromme-laptop> ?
<tvakah> is the network manager plasmoid working for anyone?
<astromme-laptop> tvakah: Yeah, it was for me
<tvakah> astromme-laptop: hmm
<astromme-laptop> You have to configure it and then reload the plasmoid (remove and re add it)
<tvakah> astromme-laptop: it seems to make things break into many pieces here
<astromme-laptop> are you working from a svn build of it or is there a package?
<tvakah> nope latest jaunty
<astromme-laptop> there's a package?
<tvakah> dunno, all I know is I had it after aptitude had doen its magic ;)
<tvakah> I have kubuntu-experimental ppa enabled too so that may be it ;)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I can't write them this time I'm camping all tomorrow
<astromme-laptop> tvakah: You might be running into the same problem as us.... where it was built against an older version of plasma. Does it crash your plasma? (black desktop for a moment)?
<nixternal> i am writing them now
<tvakah> network-manager-kde=1:0.7svn887517~2.19-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<tvakah> yeah that sounds about right
<tvakah> at least I was able to get my interface up by adding an automatic config through the kcm for it
<tvakah> since I have to stop the kded module to beable to run gnome's nm-applet otherwise
<astromme-laptop> oh wait
<astromme-laptop> are you using something that sits in your system tray or a plasmoid?
<tvakah> the backend part of it works fine, just not the plasma interface
<tvakah> there is a "Networks" plasmoid
<astromme-laptop> Yeah... that was buggy for me. It's not even close to ready, and it's sure not supposed to be released with 4.2
<tvakah> aforementioned ppa package has /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-networkmanager.desktop
<tvakah> right, time to downgrade to jaunty's version then hehe
<tvakah> which is still the old kde3 version D:
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<tvakah> amarok2 eh? did the -common package finally make it up? ;)
<tvakah> ( amarok-common is unavailable at least here on amd64 )
<astromme-laptop> tvakah: Same... give it some time.
<vorian> nixternal: quickaccess http://paste.ubuntu.com/105059/
<nixternal> if that wiki page needs updates, it is now up to you :) I am going to help vorian, and get 2 more commits in for work, and then make sure my presentations for Saturday and ORD Camp are ready and backed up
<astromme-laptop> ok, for reals now... night all
<doc__> hi there
<Riddell> live CD seems to be working
<ghostcube> hi coders :) is there anything known about faulty 64 bit 4.1.4 update packages or not all bnuilded till now i have probs with the update
<Riddell> they may not all have compiled yet
<Riddell> they hadn't yesterday
<ghostcube> hmmm ok that may explain it i have big bugs after installing the ones available tillnow
<ghostcube> thx Riddell
<NCommander> so kde4libs is fixed
<NCommander> Why is it KDE breaks just around the time of freeze
<NCommander> :-/
<jussi01> NCommander: theres this guy called Murphy, and he has a law....
 * NCommander beats jussi01 
<jussi01> :P
<ghostcube> isnt he a robot :O
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> bye guys and girls
<ghostcube> :D
<Lure> why installing amarok wants to remove akonadi?
 * Lure wants kmail and amarok at the same time
<Riddell> presumably some clash in mysql 5.0 and 5.1
<Lure> Riddell: looks like, not sure how to get around...
<Lure> anybody using amarok at all?
<Riddell> we need to jiggle around the mysql packages until they work for us
<Riddell> once this alpha is out of the way that's what I'll be looking at
<ghostcube> hmm ok ScottK told me the 64 bit packages are all done as it seems is there anything known then about bugs inside the 4.1.4 64 bit packages from proposed
<ghostcube> cause they didnt work as expected here
<Riddell> ghostcube: what's the problem?
<ScottK> Lure: Because you can't co-install mysql 5.0/5.1.  vorian has details.
<Lure> ScottK: thanks, will ask vorian when around
<ghostcube> Riddell, hmm ok lets start first i get an crash report at start of kde and i cant tell umore cause kde crash handler cant tell me anything about
<vorian> Lure: its a long sad twisted story
<ghostcube> then the systemsettings >> sound  isnt working anymore just not opening
<ghostcube> amarok2 isnt opening
<Lure> vorian: isn't it always? ;-)
<ghostcube> and the system windows of kde like settings or dolphin doesnthave any deco if i enable compiz
<vorian> kmail uses akonadi and mysql-server 5.0
 * Lure is not sure if he wants to bother and rather wait with amarok ;-)
<vorian> amarok uses mysql-server 5.1
<Lure> vorian: but embedded, right?
<vorian> the two versions are not co-installable
<Lure> vorian: oh, that is the root cause - I thought it is co-installable in limited way
<vorian> Lure: yes, but for now it also depends on mysql-server-5.`
<vorian> 5.!
<Lure> 5.1, got it ;-)
<vorian> bleh
<ghostcube> Riddell, worked all fine till 4.1.3 and yesterday i updated :D
<ghostcube> then boom
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> may i can provide an gdb for systemsettings moment
<ghostcube> Riddell, crash handler for systemsettings >> sound
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/361429
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> ghostcube: install libxine1-dbg
<apachelogger> kdebase-runtime-dbg
<apachelogger> kdebase-workspace-dbg
<apachelogger> and kdelibs5-dbg if it doesn't get pulled in
<apachelogger> then get a new backtrace
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> 700 mb uffz
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> i will tell when iam finioshed lol takes a bit
<Riddell> just installed 4.1.4 on my amd64, no crashes, system settings sound works fine
<ghostcube> hmmm
<Riddell> doesn't mean I don't believe you :)
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> no prob it just strange
<ghostcube> have u installed gstremer backend ?
<Riddell> nope
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> i have
<ghostcube> all damn plugins too for gstreamer could this be an prob oo
<apachelogger> what is a live usb creator?
<ghostcube> ??
<Riddell> could be
<apachelogger> does it pop out usb sticks?
<ghostcube> no idea m,aybe the boot up tool
<ghostcube> for making livecds on sticks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you must know, you triaged the bug :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: creates custom images of ubuntu for USB sticks
<ghostcube> heh
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that a windows app?
<JontheEchidna> yay, it's that xine translation bug
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't think so but I've never looked into it, just heard it discussed at UDS (they want to expand it to non-USB images too)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> if it was not available for $notubuntu it would be rather pointless IMHO
<JontheEchidna> ghostcube: bug 290768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290768 in xine-lib "Using KDE4 trunk all multimedia apps crash because of Xine" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290768
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna, outch
<apachelogger> I mean, it certainly has it's use cases, but not very many of them without being available outside ubuntuland
<Tm_T> who will package newest libmsn?
<Tm_T> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=106043
<Tm_T> beta3 released
<apachelogger> bug 317298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317298 in kubuntu-meta "Install KFloppy by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317298
<apachelogger> won't fix?
<Tm_T> I would do it but I'm very busy with school next 2 weeks
<apachelogger> quoting wikipedia:
<apachelogger> While floppy disk drives still have some limited uses, especially with legacy industrial computer equipment[1], they have now been largely superseded by USB flash drives, CD-ROMs and DVD-ROMs.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you could find some new minion
<apachelogger> we are running low on them, everyone is become motu nowadays
<Tm_T> apachelogger: IMO it's not needed these days, KFloppy that is
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ouch
<apachelogger> +1
<ScottK> The only argument I'd have against wontfix is that sometimes your system is borked, you need the floppy to fix it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: when your system is borked kfloppy isn't of much use either ;-)
<Tm_T> ScottK: and KFloppy installed by default will help how?
<ScottK> Depends on the borkage.
<apachelogger> besides, prefered way for repairs is alternate CD anyway
<apachelogger> or live as well nowadays
<Tm_T> ScottK: many, I mean, MANY new computers doesn't even have floppy drive
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> Most of the reasons you might need it are a lower level than KDE, so nevermind.
 * apachelogger removed the last floppy drive in 2002
<apachelogger> was making silly noise when truning on the PC :)
 * ScottK still has them in all his boxen, but can't recall the last time he actually used it.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I still have floppy on every pc around here
 * ScottK high fives Tm_T.
<Tm_T> my own laptop has only floppy, no cdrom
<ghostcube> me too
<ghostcube> its easier to flash bisos with an old dos floppy
<ghostcube> :D
<Tm_T> I have never have flashed bios
 * apachelogger never flashed bios with floppy
<apachelogger> I think one couldn't do that with modern boards anyway.
<Tm_T> all devices I have flashed, doesn't have bios
<apachelogger> USB or CD sounds more like it
<apachelogger> or a special storage reserved for flash-upon-reboot
<ghostcube> apachelogger, sure my asusu p5q-pro has floppy
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you get inspired on release notes?  I have something to add, so please point me at the draft.
<ScottK> nixternal: Also I totally get what you mean about being sick of snow.  It snowed here last night.  I think we got an entire quarter inch.
<apachelogger> that said
 * apachelogger has more ninja documentation
 * apachelogger couldn't sleep due to too much coffee
<ghostcube> heh i pased my exam today 2 times 3,3 lol
<apachelogger> markey: also got your guide for packaging almost ready
<ghostcube> yeah only two to go
<markey> apachelogger: oi, that's nice :)
<markey> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pling
<ghostcube> apachelogger, http://pastie.org/361443
<ghostcube> have fun
<Nightrose> apachelogger: plong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: got time to check a blog post for boringness?
 * apachelogger wrote some pretty weird stuff yesterday ^_^
<Nightrose> need to head out to spanish lesson in a few but 5 mins should be doable
<Nightrose> send it over
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you're an openoffice expert now, fancy porting the Qt/KDE native widgets to Qt/KDE 4? :)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175407
<ubottu> KDE bug 175407 in general "erorr message SIGSEGV crash" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would need 30 years of openoffice hacking to become an expert ;-) ... I don't think I'll have time to do the porting though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/blog.txt
<Nightrose> looking
<Nightrose> s/new hot stuff/hot new stuff ;-)
<Nightrose> s/prbably/probably
<Nightrose> s/or leave a comment/leave a comment
<Nightrose> rest looks good to me :)
<apachelogger> is it interesting
<Nightrose> as interesting as it can get imho
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I need a buzzword title
 * ScottK almost never ever sees his wallpaper.
 * apachelogger neither
<Tm_T> I do oftentimes
 * Nightrose just turned on automatic wallpaper switching in plasma
<apachelogger> I get annoyed by it anyways
<ScottK> Of course with wotm, then it'd be a suprise every time.
<Nightrose> aka slideshow
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that would mean you have to get the wallpapers first
<ghostcube> apachelogger, also wirklich ein übersetzungsfehler ?
<Nightrose> i have a huge dir with wallpapers
<ghostcube> also mi den locales
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: jo ... hab ja gesagt xine is schuld :P
 * apachelogger is always right
<ghostcube> son scheiss
<ghostcube> soory
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well then :P
<Nightrose> anyway... gotta get ready for class
<Nightrose> spanish \o/
<apachelogger> maybe we can publish a wotm collection with every release
<apachelogger> last 12 wotm's
<apachelogger> or maybe 2 packages, each 6
<ScottK> So how much have we updated Hardy?  Just doing a test here and when I install kubuntu-desktop on top of a minimal system only 6 of 187 packages don't come from hardy-updates.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> poor hardy users
<ghostcube> apachelogger, but this xine bug will get fixed or oO
 * ScottK notices asiego blogged and is glad it's not a "How I fixed Kubuntu" blog.
<Tm_T> ScottK: who is asiego?
<ScottK> Aaron Siego.  Big time KDE dev
<apachelogger> ghostcube: if you report it I would say so
<ScottK> http://aseigo.blogspot.com
<Tm_T> ScottK: aah, Aaron Seigo (:
<Tm_T> ScottK: ie ei, you fooled me there
<ScottK> ie/ei, ...
<ScottK> Sorry
<ghostcube> apachelogger, i dont have an launchpad signin
<ghostcube> :|
<Tm_T> sorry too, bit tired so...
<ghostcube> cananyone file it for me
<vorian> ghostcube: it's easy to sign up
<apachelogger> ScottK: I would have done a "How I fixed half of Kubuntu before Aaron knew it was broken" blog :P
<ghostcube> not another bug login :| vorian i have bugzilla and trac and ..
<ghostcube> ;(
<apachelogger> stop whining
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you wouldn't
<ghostcube> damn why are there so many bug trackers
<ghostcube> :D
 * apachelogger has 36 BTS accounts
<vorian> i always think people should file their own bugs
<ScottK> ghostcube: Launchpad will rule the world, so you may as well join in.
<Tm_T> exactly, there's so many bug trackers because others don't use launchpad yet
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I sure would
<ScottK> Well it's help if it was FOSS.
<vorian> soon enough ScottK
<ScottK> vorian: Not all.
<vorian> meh, for got the 'not'
<vorian> we are going opensource!!!! (in 63 months)
<apachelogger> we are, the product is not :P
<apachelogger> they are fooling us
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<apachelogger> go
<apachelogger> read
<apachelogger> learn
<apachelogger> enhance
<ScottK> Well they are comitted to open the bug tracker and other stuff, but the non-web U/I parts of Soyuz are excluded.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I cannot, I'm blind
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> bad vodka?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've learned not to read things I get over the interwebs that promise enhancement.
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> apachelogger: just not enough sleep
<apachelogger> ScottK: haha :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: that was more meant like "you go enhance it becuase apachelogger doesn't care" ;-)
<ScottK> Right, but it was funnier my way.
<ghostcube> wait where should i file the bug
<ghostcube> on bugs.kde.org ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: you always say that :P
<vorian> what is the link to the release notes?
<ScottK> Gotta get a new line I guess
<apachelogger> ghostcube: launchpad
<apachelogger> or maybe lunchpad
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+filebug
<apachelogger> from now on I shall only call it lunchpad
<ScottK> Just to be uber helpful.
 * ScottK doesn't know how to make an umlaut on his en_US keyboard.
<apachelogger> ü
<apachelogger> copy that in a text document and save it as umlauts.txt
<Tm_T> haha
<apachelogger> you'll get the other ones on demand
<Tm_T> ÅÄÖåäöøæœ
<ScottK> Is Bug #290768 the same one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290768 in xine-lib "Using KDE4 trunk all multimedia apps crash because of Xine" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290768
<ghostcube> should i say that systemsettings sound crashes for me and then attach the kde crash handler ? or any other wishes for sdesribing
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> bad typos
<ghostcube> ScottK, i dont know apachelogger sayd yes
<ghostcube> so i dont know why to file another one maybe to say still not fixed in 4.1.4 ?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: OI sent you a bug report
<apachelogger> did you read it?
<ScottK> ghostcube: Because it's not part of KDE, so 4.1.4 is irrelevant.
<apachelogger> Vir describes quite precisely what the problem is
<apachelogger> considering it is a trivial one anyway
<ghostcube> ScottK, but this startet with update last night
<ghostcube> the error i mean
 * ScottK waits for apachelogger's SRU.
<ghostcube> it worked fine in 4.1.3
<ScottK> Dunno.
<apachelogger> ScottK: the cause is trivial the fix is not
<ghostcube> iam a bit confused
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> OK.  Me too.
 * ScottK needs coffee and to do some $WORK
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, same bug
<ghostcube> so apachelogger this thing i get since the update is related to the bug you showed me ?
<apachelogger> yes
<ghostcube> but why does it start first with the update
<ghostcube> that is what confuses me
<apachelogger> dunno, don't care
<apachelogger> not worth investigating
<apachelogger> backtraces do not lie
<ghostcube> heh ok
<ghostcube> so i will file it as another bug report for 4.1.4 ?
<apachelogger> why?
<ghostcube> ok then i dont need to create login lol
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> export LANG=C.UTF-8 && amarok
<apachelogger> if you run that amarok should start properly and play tha music
<ghostcube> uffz
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> working lol
<ghostcube> _O_
<apachelogger> bug 316388
<ghostcube> is this the same for systemsettings
<apachelogger> :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316388 in amarok "Unexpected Changes to Random Setting" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316388
<apachelogger> ghostcube: yes
<apachelogger> ghostcube: I recommend you change your system language to en_US and just make your desktop speak german
<ghostcube> cann i add this lang c export to the environment
<apachelogger> ghostcube: you can change your lang in environment
<apachelogger> which would have the same effect anyway
<ghostcube> wow apachelogger this is effecting something else too
<ghostcube> :O
<ghostcube> if i start this  LANG=C.UTF-8 && dolphin
<ghostcube> dolphin gets decos from compiz
<ghostcube> this problem is deeper
<nixternal> Riddell: did Canonical pick up a KDE dev or did they drop the job?
<Riddell> nixternal: still in process
<nixternal> groovy
<lool> Folks, I have a translation update causing crashes in libxine1 apps
<lool> In intrepid
<lool> It might italian only, but I'm not sure
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/temp1.png
<lool> Is this a SRU regression?
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/temp2.png
<ghostcube> lool, hmm no not only italian if its the same as i have
<ghostcube> :D
<lool> Hmm not only italian
<lool> ghostcube: Since when?
<nixternal> i hate my damn server
<ghostcube> 4.1.4 update intepid
<lool> ghostcube: Update of?
<ghostcube> 4.1.3
<lool> KDE?
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> it affects some kde apps too in strange ways the locales german causing them to crash
<ghostcube> apachelogger, gave me a fix for this in terminal may try it
<lool> ghostcube: Can you confirm that downgrading phonon-backend-xine to an older version than 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 helps?
<ghostcube> lool, i have still 4.1.4 and not working i havent downgraded
<ghostcube> lool, what app is crashing ?
<lool> ghostcube: Could you downgrade to 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu6?
<lool> ghostcube: Err sorry I'm lost
<lool> ghostcube: Is it crashing for you right now?
<ghostcube> yes
<lool> ghostcube: What version of phonon-backend-xine do you have?
<lool> dpkg -l phonon-backend-xine
<lool> dpkg -l phonon-backend-xine | cat
<ghostcube> 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<lool> That's from -proposed
<ghostcube> yope
<lool> Did it crash with 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 from -updates?
<ghostcube> nope
<lool> Can you confirm by downgrading to this version that the crash goes away?
<ghostcube> hmm it worked fine till yesterday on 4.1.3 so i dont know if it will work again
<lool> sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-xine=4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<ghostcube> wouldnt this remove the 4.1.4 ones ?
<Tm_T> nope
<lool> It will tell you, I hope not
<Tm_T> wouldn't
<Tm_T> shouldn't I mean
<ghostcube> ok iam downgrading to test
<ghostcube> no changes still apps not starting
<ghostcube> but iam not sure if its the same problem we talking about
<lool> ghostcube: Perhaps you need to log off and back in?
<ghostcube> ah could be lol
<lool> ghostcube: Check whether running "LC_ALL=C amarok" from a terminal works
<ghostcube> export LANG=C.UTF-8 && amarok works
<lool> ghostcube: And if you don't export it still crashes?
<ghostcube> in the 4.1.4 will bebaack
<ghostcube> havent relogged
<ghostcube> moment
<lool> Ok
<ghostcube> no way
<ghostcube> not starting this is not only phonon-backend for me that seems to be doing an lc error
<ghostcube> dolphin too and systemsettings
<ghostcube> the export command works fine so far for all apps crashing
<ghostcube> as i sayd startet for me with 4.1.4 lool
<ghostcube> and seems not to go away by downgrade
<ghostcube> :|
<lool> ghostcube: Did you upgrade any langpack recently?
<ghostcube> thats a good question
<ghostcube> but now that i see this here i remember a friend of mine has the 4.2 rc1 on an german localed system there are the same errors with dolphin and systemsettings not getting compiz decos if u dont set the export path
<ghostcube> i havent testet amarok2 there
<lool> So it seems it's not a regression of the langpacks
<ghostcube> no
<lool> I checked the langpacks, it's actually a but in intrepid which we released with
<lool> But it's exposed by an update
 * vorian wonders if it's compizconfig-backend-kconfig
<ghostcube> and i havent had it before thats the starnge thing i had a fresh intrepid install then pushed it to 4.1.3 all on german locale worked fine
<JontheEchidna> we've been getting reports of this starting nearish to the end of the intrepid cycle
<ghostcube> update to 4.1.4 brought anything with it
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> like a flue
<ghostcube> vorian, nah i have git compiled version and only flatfile compiled into it
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> it worked yesterday with 4.1.3
<ghostcube> so it cant be the prob
<ghostcube> the prob is all i report just startet 4 hours ago
<ghostcube> after the last package arrived
<ghostcube> nah 8 hours
<ghostcube> sorry
<lool> ghostcube: I'd love to find out which exact update cause this regression
<lool> ghostcube: That would be the best way
<lool> ghostcube: Could you check your dpkg.log and find out which package upgrades could have caused the regression?
<ghostcube> it has been the first one from german proposed repositories
<ghostcube> after this all begans
<ghostcube> wait a moment
<apachelogger> lool: it's always a pleasure to see how launchpad constantly manages to break our product
<apachelogger> like, from one break to another
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am getting seriously upset again
<lool> apachelogger: I've raised this to Arne who grabbed rosetta folks to scan the database of strings for such issues now
<apachelogger> lool++
<lool> apachelogger: Would you have any idea of which package exposed this issue?  note that the string is broken in intrepid already
<lool> (well the translations)
<lool> apachelogger: My only guess was phonon-libxine, but ghostcube downgraded to no luck
<lool> apachelogger: I expect something like XINE_DEBUG=1 turned on in some update
<ghostcube> i can post my dpkg.log from yesterday lol
<lool> ghostcube: That would help
<apachelogger> lool: the issue is in libxine (or whatever ships libxine's translations) from what I know
<apachelogger> phonon just happens to expose it pretty nicely
<Riddell> how can a translation cause a crash?
<lool> apachelogger: As I was saying, this issue was already present in the intrepid release
<lool> apachelogger: But a recent update started causing the crashes
<apachelogger> Riddell: libxine doesn't like wrong translations it seems
<lool> apachelogger: We will fix the translations, but I'd also like to revert the recent update change to unbreak systems as quickly as possible
<lool> Fixing the translations is going to take some time because a) of actual work to fix them and b) we don't have a process to fix a SRU via a SRU of another package (langpack)
<lool> Riddell: When the translation is in a format string
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/361499  have fun
<ghostcube> kdelibs5.data
<ghostcube> maybe ?
<apachelogger> That's a bug in the german (and italian) translations of libxine. It translates
<apachelogger> "load_plugins: static plugin found\n" as "load_plugins: Plugin %s gefunden\n".
<apachelogger> The "%s" makes it expect another argument which isn't there which makes it
<apachelogger> crash.
<apachelogger> ghostcube: no
<ScottK> lool: Since it appears the problem is just with the packages still in -proposed, I think we just need to leave them -proposed until this is resolved.
<ghostcube> ScottK, thx :P
<lool> ScottK: I hope this is the case, but we need to confirm this
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> apachelogger, ok :(
<ScottK> lool: I agree.
<ghostcube> nach was suchen wir eigentlich genau
<ghostcube> also paketmässig damit ich nich nur dummes zeug von mir gebe
<apachelogger> dem verursacher, weil der fehler schon in intrepid vorhanden war
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do we still think https://launchpad.net/bugs/290768 is the same issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290768 in xine-lib "Using KDE4 trunk all multimedia apps crash because of Xine" [High,Triaged]
<ScottK> That goes back to release (but it's using later/unreleased at that time) KDE
 * apachelogger thinks so
 * Sput has just tested last week's k3b on gentoo, and still can't seem to get it to burn
<ScottK> So it perhaps supports the existing xine bug exposed by new KDE theory.
<apachelogger> especial since using non-translated apps fixes the behaviour
<Sput> so maybe k3b is still b0rked
<ScottK> Sput: KDE4 version?
<Sput> ScottK: 4.2.60 here
<Sput> so that's trunk as of last week
<ScottK> OK.
<Sput> might perfectly well work for kubuntu though
<ScottK> Not the last time someone checked.
<Sput> just thought I'd mention my experience :)
<apachelogger> nah
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> lure tested it the other day
<apachelogger> also didn't get it to burn
<Sput> k
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175407
<ubottu> KDE bug 175407 in general "erorr message SIGSEGV crash" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<Sput> all looks fine, then it claims to start burning and nothing happens anymore
<ScottK> apachelogger needs to find a big pile of KDE coding ninjas to decend on k3b and get them working.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if that initial report is the same, the issue was exposed in 4.1.2 already
<EgS> Sput: that's only because you wanted to burn a disc of windows 7!
<apachelogger> always me -.-
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Although the only 4.1.2 mention in there is Debian.
<ScottK> But I like the idea that makes it not an SRU regression.
<apachelogger> nixternal: the main idea of wotm is that you have some kind of moderation + only free wallpapers
<apachelogger> IMHO kde needs a squad for that, then internet slideshowing would make sense
<Sput> EgS: I call that "sacrifice in the name of science and for the greater good"
<ScottK> Every time I see kappfinder I see an R in the word that isn't there.
<EgS> Sput: I call that k3b trying to keep you from permanent brain damage
<ghostcube> ScottK, :D
<apachelogger> oi vei
<Sput> ah, M$ did a good job itself trying to do that, by sending me a confirmation mail that didn't even make it out of my mailserver's quarantine folder since it was so broken
<Sput> and listed in DCC :D
<Sput> this company is so full of fail,,,
<Sput> :)
<ScottK> Well the dinosaur is dead, just the brain doesn't know it yet.
<ghostcube> nah the company is fine the pople working there are a bit on crack
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> Unfortunately they can flail and do a lot of damage on the way down.
<Sput> yeah
<Sput> they have reached the stage where they try and copy FOSS
<ScottK> Just not very well.
<ghostcube> btw if iam here already is there any fix for this annoying damn redraw error with kde4 and compiz loose-bining enabledon nvidia drivers
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> this drive me nuts
<apachelogger> don't use compiz
<Sput> ScottK: right. but I fear they'll learn before they're dead
<ghostcube> another idea :D
 * ScottK considers to suggest dump the compiz
<apachelogger> don'T use compiz
<ghostcube> lol
<apachelogger> seriuosly
<ScottK> ghostcube: We aren't kidding.  kwin effects are what you should be using.
<ghostcube> i love my compiz and i support it its nice if u have it from git master
<ghostcube> ;(
<apachelogger> now that both kwin and metacity support effects compizs should die an awful death
<Sput> ghostcube: I wouldn't use compiz
<apachelogger> compiz only does effects
<apachelogger> kwin and metacity also do window managing
<Sput> it's not even a window manager
<ghostcube> apachelogger, there ma will be again a fork
<ghostcube> cause they are a bit stressed about c++
<ghostcube> :D
<Sput> metacity has its own effects nowadays?
<ghostcube> Sput, yeah
<Sput> interesting
<Sput> so why is compiz still alive then?
 * ScottK likes kwin effects and finds some of them actually useful and not just pretty.
<ghostcube> cause kde cant group and tab
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> why is windows still alive? ;-)
<ghostcube> apachelogger, lol
<ghostcube> why is macosx so loved by the people
<ghostcube> linux in chains
<ghostcube> bah
<ScottK> Dunno about that one.  I'm not a fan.
<apachelogger> ghostcube: don't talk bad about linux
<ghostcube> eh ?
<ScottK> Although it's better since I learned two-finger-drag-on-touchpad-and-click gives you right click.
<ghostcube> bsd in chains sorry
<ghostcube> apachelogger, i talked bad about macosx not linux ^^
<ghostcube> heh
<apachelogger> oh well, lets not get started on the bsd discussion again
<ghostcube> never :D
<lool> So actually this particular issue could have been prevented if we would have used msgfmt --check-format when building langpacks, which is a fix I'm pushing right now
<ghostcube> oO
<ScottK> \o/ - Ubuntu translations to the rescue again.
<ghostcube> cool
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> generally speaking
<apachelogger> shouldn't LP do that kind of QA at export?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't think they have that concept
<apachelogger> oh, true, QA... :P
<ghostcube> i seen kde can do sphere now too hmm
<ghostcube> this is an not needed option group and tab would be cooler MHO
<ghostcube> *I
<ScottK> JontheEchidna knows about spheres and cubes and stuff.
<JontheEchidna> I do? lol
<ghostcube> sphere is for playing only  but group and tab is a cool compiz plugin
<ghostcube> :D
<JontheEchidna> spheres and cylinders don't work with my graphics card
<JontheEchidna> too old :-(
<ghostcube> intel or ati ?
<JontheEchidna> Nvidia Geforce 4 MX 440
<ghostcube> oh you need the 9631 drivers
<ghostcube> :¦
<JontheEchidna> no, I have the dirvers
<JontheEchidna> *drivers
<JontheEchidna> but the MX 440 is the model right before they offered pixel shaders
<ghostcube> yeah i know but sphere isnt working on that one afaik
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> anyone needs an old gf 4 ti 4600 :D
<lool> apachelogger: LP does this QA, but we're looking into why it didn't here
<JontheEchidna> and I am too cheap to get a new video card, because I might as well get a new computer althogether
<lool> It has the C format checks which msgfmt has
<JontheEchidna> Ti has the shaders I think
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna, i have one laying arround :) not needed anymore but i dont now if it would work with shaders its an agp  abit siluro heh
 * JontheEchidna doesn't have agp, only pci
<JontheEchidna> Sysinfo for 'jonathan-desktop': Linux 2.6.26-5-generic running KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.2 RC1)), CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.50GHz at 2500 MHz (5006 bogomips), HD: 116/146GB, RAM: 608/620MB, 132 proc's, 1.14d up
<JontheEchidna> I'm running an old kernel because this is the last kernel that doesn't cause my computer to crash while starting up
<ghostcube> ah ok
<JontheEchidna> unless I use my integrated intel card
<ghostcube> but fast enough :)
<ghostcube> my old one was not so good
<Riddell> ** Alpha candidate CD images need tested
<vorian> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
 * vorian grabs one
<tvakah> so amarok doesn't play well with akonadi, they have different mysql wants, I'm guessing this won't change until akonadi is updated to use mysql embedded available in 5.1?
<ScottK> tvakah: It's a known problem.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Need to make sure that's in the Alpha 3 known issues for release notes.
<tvakah> ScottK: righto, I'll be patient :)
<blizzz> Riddell: physical install or is virtual good enough?
<blizzz> in a virtual machine i mean
<Riddell> blizzz: either is useful
<lool> ghostcube: Do you mind attaching you dpkg.log snippet to the bug report?
<lool> ghostcube: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/290768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290768 in xine-lib "Using KDE4 trunk all multimedia apps crash because of Xine" [Undecided,New]
<ghostcube> no problem
<ghostcube> lool, just the one i postet to you ?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I under wotm, but a lot of the "Free Wallpapers" are typically...ummm...not good if you catch my drift
<nixternal> s/under/understand/
<lool> ghostcube: Yes
<lool> ghostcube: I wont be able to investigate it, but would like others to be able to do so
<ghostcube> lool, i must get an launchpad acount then i will do for sure
<lool> ghostcube: Thanks
<seele> ScottK: did you say whois was broken for you too? last night i couldnt find anyone else with the same problem
 * JontheEchidna does universey work for a change
<ghostcube> lool, sould i attach an txt with the lines or post it diorectly better attach the file eh ?
<ghostcube> *should
<lool> ghostcube: Simply attach dpkg.log if that's ok with you and mention the period of time concerned in a comment
<lool> ("Regression appeared between 2009/01/xyz 12:30 and 2009/01/foobar 21:45"
<glade88> hola! I read somewhere that systray would be replaced by something better to get rid of the RGB visual problems. What would possibly replace it?
<ghostcube> lool, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/290768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290768 in xine-lib "Using KDE4 trunk all multimedia apps crash because of Xine" [Undecided,New]
<lool> ghostcube: thanks!
<ghostcube> np
<apachelogger> nixternal: there are plenty of good ones, you just don't see em ;-)
<apachelogger> which is pretty much the problem I want to work around
<lool> ghostcube: I'm pushing xine-lib 1.1.15-0ubuntu3intrepid1~dooz1 to my PPA; would you mind trying that out for me when it's built?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I see them all, because multiple times each day, I go through kde-look.org, deviant art, and interfacelift
<nixternal> on a good day, I will find 1 good submission on kde-look.org
<nixternal> and remember, what is good for you may not be good for me and others...that's why allow the user to choose is best, not us
<nixternal> or anyone else for that matter
<ghostcube> lool, hmm ok if it will not kill more i will do :D
<lool> ghostcube: It shouldn't ,)
<lool> ;-)
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, there is a common sense of good, and I don't really target users but JontheEchidna :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: also, wouldn't it make more sense to triage bugs instead of browsing the intartubes for wallpapers???? :P
<ghostcube> lool, heh
<lool> ghostcube: https://launchpad.net/~lool/+archive (intrepid obviously)
<nixternal> apachelogger: nope, that is what makes rss awesome...i get them in google reader all day long :)
<nixternal> plus I look at them from work, though I don't think that is any better :0
<blizzz> Riddell: there is neither amarok nor quassel on the cd, is that correct?
<ghostcube> lool, can i just dpkg -i it
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: shouldn't you triage bugs instead of google reading :P
<lool> ghostcube: Sure, when it's built
<ghostcube> nice that this is shown at the page
<ghostcube> :O
<nixternal> apachelogger: I triage on average 100 bugs a day, so don't go there :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: our bugs that is
<nixternal> those bugs are also wishlist, adding new functionality to code, and so forth
<lool> ghostcube: I think you will want libxine1_1.1.15-0ubuntu3intrepid1~dooz1_i386.deb or _amd64.deb
<nixternal> just wait until I put the Cleversafe packages in Ubuntu...my upstream karma will kill the planet :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: shouldn't you implement these features then?
 * apachelogger says by to mailody and hello to mr kcrash
<nixternal> apachelogger: something I have looked at in the past, and was told they were going to get implemented...havent' check if anyone has started the work or not, but seeing as they just recently oopened trunk to 4.3, I would have to say it hasn't been worked on yet :)
<ghostcube> lool, 64 bit i tell u when i have installed and tested
<nixternal> file a wishlist bug, assign it to me, then I will work on it :p
<lool> ghostcube: Thanks; the sooner I get the confirmation, the faster I'll push it to intrepid-proposed
<apachelogger> nixternal: before or after you look at pictures of dogs in your google reader?
<ghostcube> lool, no prob i need it so i will help
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> mailody makes me wanna cry right now
<apachelogger> *uninstall*
<Riddell> blizzz: yes that's right
 * apachelogger starts singing ... all the mail clients for KDE 4 are b0rked, all the mail clients for KDE 4 are b0rked, oh my good I can't read mails, nevar shall I be able to read mails, all the darn mail clients for KDE 4 ar b0rked
<Sput> what's wrong with kmail?
<apachelogger> never worked with imap
<Sput> oO
<nixternal> apachelogger: all day long!
<apachelogger> the whole approach to imap is wrong
<Sput> worked fine for me and imap for years
<JontheEchidna> pop3 ftw
<Sput> maybe the approach is wrong, but it works :p
<ghostcube> apachelogger, thunder ?
<ghostcube> imap ftw
<apachelogger> Sput: well, it got better towards end of 3.5
<davmor2> apachelogger: pine
<Sput> it had some hickups around 4.1
<apachelogger> Sput: got worse towards end of it as well
<apachelogger> Sput: 4.2 is currently ugly
<Sput> hmm, stable for me
<apachelogger> also, it appears to me if a akonadi datasource goes down all of kontact goes along with it
<apachelogger> or it is the other way round
 * apachelogger considers mutt-ng
<apachelogger> which is an austrian product anyway IIRC :P
<ghostcube> bist du etwa en ösi :O
<ghostcube> ich brauch mozartkugeln :D
<ghostcube> yam yam
 * apachelogger ist apachelogger
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> wieder nix mit mozartkugeln
<ghostcube> damn
<apachelogger> ghostcube: way too expensive anyway
<ghostcube> yeah but there is one brand i like them i hate this kind of candy normally it contains marzipan bah :|
<ghostcube> :D
<lool> ghostcube: Do you have xine-plugin installed?
<ghostcube> libxine1-plugins ?
<lool> No, xine-plugin
<ghostcube> ehm no dpkg nor listing this
<apachelogger> Sput: pling
<lool> Ok; thanks
<ghostcube> ahh the mozilla plugin no i use vlc :)
<ghostcube> so not installed
<blizzz> auto-resize takes ages
<lool> ghostcube: Sorry to bother you again; could you try downgrading kdebase-runtime?
<lool> ghostcube: Either to 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 or to 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu6
<ghostcube> hmm ok one moment pls
<lool> ghostcube: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase-runtime/kdebase-runtime_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<ghostcube> hmm if i try to apt-get it i cant install should i dpkg it i need to downgrade more than this
<ghostcube> kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<ghostcube> is needed then too in 4.1.3
<lool> ghostcube: It's best if you apt-get install it
<lool> and downgrade what needs be downgraded
<lool> apt-get install kdebase-runtime=4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<ghostcube> its done i will be back
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> hmm this fixed the strange error i get at kde start
<ghostcube> but not the apps problem
<lool> ghostcube: Was the strange error related to xine?
<ghostcube> that was ot possible to see cause krashhandler told me no info
<ghostcube> sorry
<lool> ghostcube: So you're getting a crash on login with the new kdebase-runtime, but not the old one from -updates?
<lool> Riddell: AroundN?
<ghostcube> yes
<lool> Riddell: Can you pick up that other part of the bug?
<lool> Riddell: kdebase-runtime intrepid-proposed version causes a regression for ghostcube (crash dialog on login)
<lool> ghostcube: Ok; xine-lib built on amd64 in ppa, just waiting for a publish
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> i will add youre repo to my list
 * ScottK returns and read the scrollback.
<ghostcube> lol kernel update in proposed
<ghostcube> lool if i grab the updates it will update kdebase-runtime too should i doo and see what happens if i pull youre packages
<ghostcube> and maybe then again downgrade
<lool> ghostcube: You can upgrade again if you like
<ghostcube> hmm the problem is expanding with the decos now my konsole lost it too oO
<ghostcube> strange
<ghostcube> but this was before the downgrade too
<apachelogger> ghostcube: we need to know where the crash dialog comes from :P
<apachelogger> the window title of the kcrash window ought to tell you the name of the thing that crashed
<ghostcube> i changed from compiz to kwin and now it told me phonon xine
<ghostcube> i get a crash handler
<lool> ghostcube: With which apps do you get the problem?
<lool> ghostcube: (the xine one)
<ScottK> seele: I think the whois thing is related to a general focus confusion problem that EgS and I were discussing last night.
<ghostcube> only with system apps like dolphin systemsettings konsole and so on getting no deko the export lang fixes this too
<lool> ghostcube: http://ppa.launchpad.net/lool/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xine-lib/libxine1_1.1.15-0ubuntu3intrepid1~dooz1_lpia.deb
<lool> ghostcube: This should fix your issue
<ghostcube> iam updateing
<ghostcube> right now
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> its running
<ghostcube> kernel update too :) i will reboot after this
<Riddell> daily CDs seem to work, we should be good for alpha 3
<ghostcube> ok brb guys
<Riddell> lool: is ghostcube's issue in libxine or kdebase-runtime, or does he have two issues?
<cbr> the glxgears performance i had yesterday has now magically decreased two-fold..
<cbr> strange things are happening
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is possible that knotify crashes due to the underlying phonon crash
<apachelogger> can't tell without more information
<ghostcube> fixed
<ghostcube> very cool
<ghostcube> thx lool
<ghostcube> and i know thwe crash handler at startup
<Tm_T> ok
<ghostcube> its kwin
<lool> Riddell: The issue is triggerred by an intrepid-proposed update
<lool> Riddell: We don't know which package, I tried isolating
<ghostcube> sound works again
<ghostcube> amarok starts
<lool> Riddell: But it's actually exposing an issue which was in xine-lib since the intrepid release and even earlier
<lool> Riddell: If you know which package could have exposed this regression, I'd love to know; only some locales are affected
<lool> Riddell: For instance it could be a package enabling xine's debugging
<lool> ghostcube: Would you still be up for some testing?
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> i think im here till 9 pm
<lool> ghostcube: So could you remove the libxine1 from my PPA, disable my PPA
<ghostcube> german time
<lool> ghostcube: And try downgrading kde4libs
<ScottK> LaserJock: Did the rebuilds help your trouble any?
<ghostcube> lool, deinstall the libxine i just ionstalled ?
<lool> ghostcube: Yes, otherwise we wont see the bug anymore
<ghostcube> ok
<lool> ghostcube: I mean downgrade to intrepid version of libxine1
<ghostcube> yeah
<lool> ghostcube: apt-get install libxine1=1.1.15-0ubuntu3
<lool> then disable my ppa
<LaserJock> ScottK: don't know yet for sure, I gotta find a ethernet plug to be able to dist-upgrade. I have no idea how to do wifi CLI
<ScottK> Yuck.  I understand.  I'd be in the same boat.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/317525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317525 in amarok "[jaunty] Amarok crashes the second time it's run in a session" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you really thikg bug 272399 is SRUworthy? libqt is no small package all the more reason to consider SRUs carefully IMHO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272399 in qt4-x11 "File watcher causes Plasma crash on mouseover" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272399
<ghostcube> lool, running the changes now
<ghostcube> moment pls
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, it is a highly reproducable/easily-triggered bug
<JontheEchidna> plus it breaks the comic plasmoid in 4.2 D:
<JontheEchidna> and the weather applet
<lool> ghostcube: Then you need to downgrade kdelibs; apt-get install kdelibs4c2a=4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6 kdelibs-data=4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6 kdelibs=4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6
<JontheEchidna> and the twitter applet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: only 4.2?
<JontheEchidna> yes, for the comic strip only in 4.2
<nhandler> apachelogger: I just saw your BuildEnvironment wiki page. Any chance of you attaching your multiple pbuilderrc files to it?
<JontheEchidna> but twitter and file watcher are broken in 4.1
<apachelogger> hm
<ghostcube> lool, i have the 3.5.10 of 4c2a
<apachelogger> nhandler: in a minute or two
<ghostcube> and of kdelibs-data
<lool> ghostcube: Argh sorry wrong packages
<ghostcube> no prob
<nhandler> Thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do they take plasma along with them? do we install twitter by default?
<ghostcube> dont hurry
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> why is everyonewanting this twitter sing ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, the crash brings down all of plasma, and we do install both by default
<ghostcube> thing
<lool> ghostcube: apt-get install kdelibs5=4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 kdelibs5-data=4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 kdelibs-bin=4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 libplasma3=4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am not sure if it qualifies
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ....Bugs which represent severe regressions from the previous release of Ubuntu. This includes packages which are totally unusable, like being uninstallable or crashing on startup.... latter applies
<ghostcube> libplasma2
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ...Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel).... probably doesn't need to be considered as it says, but also it says the package ought not to be a cirtiical infrastructure package
<JontheEchidna> why wouldn't we want to fix the crash?
<apachelogger> I think Qt is one of the latter
<apachelogger> lol, akonadi just shutdown ... no cue why
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: potential of causing more issues, forcing a pretty big update upon _all_ users
<JontheEchidna> it's set to be included in QT 4.4.4, it's quite safe
<JontheEchidna> *Qt
<JontheEchidna> stoopid shift key
<ghostcube> lool, i need some more wait a moment
<lool> Sure
<wesley__> I believe kde4.2 rc still doesnt work in 9.04 ( and they marked as fixed )
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: bug 272399 for SRU? I think the fact that we install the affected plasmoids by default and that they take down plasma along with them.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272399 in qt4-x11 "File watcher causes Plasma crash on mouseover" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272399
<ScottK> +1 but with lots of testing.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we never get lots of testing :(
<ScottK> Well hurry and get it published before I give up on 4.1
<apachelogger> ahhh
 * apachelogger accepts nomination
<wesley__> is there something to do in Londen around 26 feb ?
<wesley__> ScottK I already dropped 4.1, kde4.2 seems in a stable state ( not speaking about the garbage bug )
<ghostcube> lool, this removes half of my kde if i do it
<ghostcube> oO
<wesley__> what are we testing ?
<ghostcube> want to clean 438 mb
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> any other way to check this
<ScottK> wesley__: We're testing Intrepid SRUs (with 4.1) and Jaunty Alpha 3.
<wesley__> alpha 3 ?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> amarok vs. akonadi
<wesley__> have i missed something
<apachelogger> now seriously, my approach to getting mysqle into amarok was so much superior than what we have right now :P
<wesley__> akanadi isnt that for mails ?
<ghostcube> lool, if i remove the libs or downgrade we cant test anything more cause kde will be gione lol
 * apachelogger kicks dpkg 
<apachelogger> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<ScottK> apachelogger: So start uploading.
<apachelogger> now... why would I want the whole freaking install to break
<ScottK> Because it's just for those annoying Kubuntu people you're bothering with this and you don't want to waste much time on the package?
<wesley__> kde-nighly works to on 9.04 ( oh shit need to reboot )
<apachelogger> ScottK: seems so ... but that also raises the question why dh doesn't have some sanity checking for pre*/post*
<ScottK> ghostcube: As long as you don't reboot/shutdown/logout your current KDE will still run even if uninstalled.
<apachelogger> well, you might see a crash a two ;-)
<ScottK> So it's not unstafe to uninstall/reinstall in multiple steps
<ghostcube> i need to relogin after downgrade
<ScottK> Yeah and restart KDM
<wesley__> I get tired off getting mails off bugs and not from girls
<ScottK> http://s3.amazonaws.com/media.photobasement.com/alka_seltzer_cat.jpg
<ghostcube> ScottK, if i uninstall all packages and relogin its boom
<ghostcube> oO
<ScottK> ghostcube: No, uninstall, install the correct ones, then relogin
<ScottK> If that doesn't work you can still put the ones back you just uniinstalled and you're no worse off
<ghostcube> it removes my kde packages 400 mb of it how to get it back lol
<wesley__> so why are we testing amarok ? whats missing ( i have nightly running )
<ScottK> Because we just got it packaged into Kubuntu.
<ScottK> We want the packaged version tested, not the nightly.
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: what is the plan for mysql? strip mysql 5.1 into packages so it becomes useful for amarok and has sensible chance of getting into main?
<wesley__> great, and now we need to test and install it ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd descrbed that as a goal.  I don't know enough work has been done to figure the details to merit calling it an actual plan.
<wesley__> i dont mind and give it a run and install it
 * apachelogger looks at clock
<apachelogger> oh well
<ScottK> apachelogger: Also make it co-installable with 5.0 so we don't have to migrate akonadi to 5.1.
<ScottK> it being the bits we need.
<apachelogger> we only need the share data for amarok at runtime, so we just need to change hte install path there
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: I'll probably have something ready by tomorrow afternoon UTC
<wesley__> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<apachelogger> my bf scheduled shopping all afternoon -.-
<apachelogger> incredibly unproducitve
<ScottK> bf?
<wesley__> bf ? boyfriend ?
<apachelogger> exactly that
<Tm_T> better father (;)
<wesley__> though you was a guy ?
<ghostcube> he is
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I have a dad???? you never told me!!!! oh my god!!!!!!
<apachelogger> anyway
<wesley__> so he's gay? i dont blame him womans make me crazy to
<apachelogger> *preparing SRU upload*
<ghostcube> i dont know him ask him :| but if hes from cologne i would bet
<ghostcube> but back to work
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> lool, what to do to not getting rid of all packages
<ghostcube> oO
<wesley__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/105257/
<ghostcube> oi holländisch
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> oh dear, deleting my old qt build took > 2 minutes
<wesley__> Nee Nederlands
<apachelogger> wesley__: getting the same issue here
<ghostcube> :)
<wesley__> Holland is not a country
<ghostcube> i know
<wesley__> apachelogger, my talks dutch
<ghostcube> we germans callit this way :D as you should know rofl
<apachelogger> wesley__: mine talks japanese
 * apachelogger is wondering why console apps get translated anyway
<wesley__> Yeah thats the place where you dig holes holland
<wesley__> yep kind of stupid translated consoles
<apachelogger> yesterday I noticed that diff even spits out that "no final new line" warning in translated manner
<apachelogger> traiging bugs if you don't understand them is fun though :D
<apachelogger> *triaging even
<wesley__> i gladly report them , but dont find them that much, i have lately the urge to stay behind osx
<ghostcube> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> sorry
<ghostcube> :|
<apachelogger> we are back with the bsd discussion again :P
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> :D
<wesley__> lol, no better not
<wesley__> dont read my grub will ya :P
<apachelogger> nah there is more useful stuff to do
<wesley__> lucky
 * apachelogger tries switching his console to klingon
<wesley__> like patching dvds
<lool> ghostcube: Ok; you could try downgrading everything to intrepid-updates; it's a bit hard to guide you on IRC though
<lool> ghostcube: One thing which you could try it apt-get -t intrepid-updates upgrade; this will downgrade your whole system to intrepid-updates though
<wesley__> just pick the live cd, ive done about everday a new install of 8.10 tis week
<lool> Or I could build a special kdelibs package reverting the changes for you
<lool> But it's a bit hard
<apachelogger> wesley__: I suppose you shouldn't break it that often?
<wesley__> i was messing with some dont speak about stuff in linux channels
<ghostcube> lool, no no need for me i can live with the errors if i can use my sound it will be ok  but so i cant help you
<wesley__> so i was trying to get my athereos 5007eg to work in the dont speak stuff in linux channel
<ghostcube> i have to leave soon too :( will be back tomorrow
<wesley__> those guys where wondering if they could ask madwifi for help, on there stuff thats a forbidden topic in linux
<wesley__> they are always refering to Linux
<wesley__> Seems Linux helps more then only Linux
<ghostcube> lool, can i install youre xine-lib again
<ghostcube> or do you pushed it to proposed
<ghostcube> *-d
<wesley__> i go patching in Osx
<wesley__> goodbye
<nhandler> Bye wesley__
<ghostcube> cu
<Sput> apachelogger: plong, if you're quick
<apachelogger> Sput: I found the cause for the notifyrc not going to correct directory on kubuntu issue
<Sput> apachelogger: ah? something we should fix?
<apachelogger> yes
<Sput> shoot :)
<apachelogger> Sput: it appears KDE4Internal doesn't actually write the values to the cmakecache, so they _never_ override the ones you set
<apachelogger> for none of the vars
<Sput> oh
<apachelogger> I recommend you define the vars after you include KDE if HAVE_KDE
<Sput> so we should set them after including the KDE stuff, and only if they're not already set?
<apachelogger> Sput: KDE will always set them if they are not set in the cmakecache
<apachelogger> so you must actually not set them at all if KDE is included
<Sput> makes sense
<ScottK> \sh: Last time I had to do some charting in Python I used pylab from matplotlib
<lool> ghostcube: Sure
<lool> ghostcube: I'm afraid we can't debug this further; thanks for your efforts
<ghostcube> lool, sorry i would help maybe i can grab another maschine tomorrow with an similiar intrepid install
<astromme-laptop> Hmm... why would akonadi depend on mysql server 5.0 but it can't accept 5.1?
<ghostcube> iam thanking you for doing this release
<ghostcube> lool, it fixyes nearly 90% of my bugs :D
<ghostcube> i think this is a good job so far
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> thx very much
<lool> ghostcube: cheers
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> and this will fix the probs outside with xine apps
<ghostcube> thats cool
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> after my first diplom i  may study info
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i want to code hehe
<ghostcube> wow lool this fixes this strange dragonplayer bug too no one could say anything about
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> it starts again
<ghostcube> ok i got my dolphin decos back
<ghostcube> deleting the dolphinrc braught them back
<ghostcube> seems to have hazled anything
<ghostcube> so i can say 95% working now again
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> lool, i think this has fixed all probs so far
<jussi01> !enter | ghostcube
<ubottu> ghostcube: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ghostcube> jussi01, sorry bad behaviour
<ghostcube> iam used to type this way inside of skype and its hard to get rid of it :)
<ghostcube> guys i have to go thx again for youre work and i appreciated it :) bye
<jussi01> hrm, might of found a lancelot bug. anyone got lancelot running the RC1 intrepid packages to confirm?
<jussi01> the bug is the blue border while hovering over an icon is only partial.
<jussi01> its as if it goes behind the menu icon
<blizzz> Riddell: after full install, i wanted to try out auto_resize-install, but curiously the partition-page looks like this: http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=partitioningax0.png
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that looks broken alright
<apachelogger> blizzz: I noticed that a couple of days in the GTK interface as well ... did you already look for bugs?
<apachelogger> *days ago
<ScottK> blizzz: Was the hard drive already partitioned?
 * ScottK wonders if https://launchpad.net/bugs/317618 is related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317618 in debian-installer "Xubuntu jaunty-alternate-i386.iso fails to re-partition 40GB drive w/multiple partitions" [Undecided,New]
<blizzz> apachelogger: no, it catched my eyes, because i have never seen that.
<blizzz> ScottK: yes, from the prvious installation
<mok0> You have to do a manual partioning to delete them
<astromme-laptop> akonadi-server depends on mysql-server-5.0 . Is this intentional? does 5.1 not work?
<blizzz> no no, this is the selection wether to split the hd, partition it manual or take the whole
<ScottK> astromme-laptop: 5.1 just got in the archive last eek.
<ScottK> No one actually knows yet if akonadi will work with it.
<astromme-laptop> oh, I see. Why does amarok depend on 5.1? is 5.0 not good?
<blizzz> amarok makes use of mysql 5.1 features
<apachelogger> the features were partially also in 5.0
<astromme-laptop> hmm... is there a way to force akonadi-server to work with mysql 5.1? to see if it breaks? (other than recompiling with a different deps list)?
<apachelogger> no
 * JontheEchidna wonders whether bug 106772 was actually ever fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106772 in amarok "Errors in Amarok's .po file cause issues with unparsed HTML" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106772
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: don't think so
<apachelogger> I poked the dude who added the wrong thingies
<apachelogger> he is actually string reviewier
<apachelogger> just for funs
<apachelogger> and I poked a rosetta dude to accept my suggesitons and possibly run a query on the break pattern
<apachelogger> both not very successful it seems
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> it's a bit irritating, especially when you've taken the initiative to fix it
<seele> RC 1 kicks you to the login screen when you choose to shutdown or restart.  is that a policykit issue?
<apachelogger> didn't do that last time I tried to shutdown
<apachelogger> but I noticed that as well
<seele> arg.. is akanodi crashing for everyone?
<seele> it seems to be inconsistent though
<ScottK> seele: Did you install amarok?
<ScottK> Because currently amarok and akonadi can't coexist?
<ScottK> ?/.
<Riddell> I've had akonadi use up excessive amounts of CPU
<seele> ScottK: not unless amarok is installed automatically with rc1
<ScottK> No.  It's not.
<seele> then i dont.  although i do have it installed via neon.. but i though the installations are separate
<astromme-laptop> man I just had a hell of a time upgrading to mysql-5.1... ugh
<astromme-laptop> ended up having to recreate the db manually and then finishing the upgrade. It complained that a table was wrong.. but mysqld wasn't started so I couldn't actually fix it. Downgrading failed becase apt refused to...
<LaserJock> ScottK: I'm feelin' the Jaunty love now baby! ;-)
<ScottK> LaserJock: Excellent.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ I can't say exactly which package or why, but I do think  the rebuilds were needed ^^^
 * astromme-laptop is still sour about not being able to have Amarok and Kontact installed at the same time
<LaserJock> ScottK: it was quickaccess
<ScottK> LaserJock: OK.  Thaks.
<vorian> congrats LaserJock
<astromme-laptop> which isn't kubuntu's fault necessairly... </disclaimer>
<ScottK> astromme-laptop: We'll get that fixed.
<vorian> we are in alpha afterall :)
<ScottK> Step 1 was get Amarok 2 into the archive.
<vorian> ✓
<astromme-laptop> This is true =P.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is someone doing amarok security updates (I'm just reading DSA 1706-1)?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: iirc there was a security fix that was included in 2.0.1.1
<Riddell> ScottK: we did that ages ago
<JontheEchidna> oh, that too
<Nightrose> if that is the audible stuff it was fixed in 2.0.1.1
<Nightrose> fixes for 1.4.x are in svn
<Nightrose> ScottK: ^
<seele> does the jaunty CD have kpackagekit on it?
 * seele wonders when colomar will be around
<astromme-laptop> seele: I don't think so...
<astromme-laptop> is it even in the repos?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-16
<seele> not sure.. i thought tonio said he was packaging it.  thats why i asked
<nhandler> This is really annoying. For some reason, ever since I went back to intrepid, I can no longer create a jaunty pbuilder. I have tried several times, but it always complains about not being able to resolve archive.ubuntu.com\
<bobesponja> it looks like akonadi depends on mysql-client-5.0 but amarok depends on mysql-client-5.1 on jaunty
<seele> yes, apparently you can't have both installed at the moment
<bobesponja> ok, thanks,  I hope it gets fixed soon =)
<ScottK> seele: I think it (kpackagekit) is still in the New queue.  In any case it's not in Main yet, so can't be on the CD.
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha3/Kubuntu is where the Ubuntu release announement will point to for Kubuntu release notes.
 * ScottK really hopes nixternal has put something there.
<ScottK> nixternal: Looks nice
<nixternal> thank you sir
 * ScottK added a bit of bad news and took out the Kmail returns bit as it didn't, in the end, fit on the alternate CDs and I don't know if it is still on the Live or note.
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> nixternal: How'd the archive reorg call go?
<ScottK> note/not
<nixternal> painful
<ScottK> How was the result?
<nixternal> for 1 hour talk talk talk, then at the end, oh, we will just send out the email
<nixternal> in otherwards, they should have just started an email thread about it in the first place
<ScottK> Sounds typical.
<nixternal> results = NULL
<ScottK> What's email gonna say?
<ScottK> Go read the spec?
<nixternal> I hope not, because the spec is garbage
<ScottK> cjwatson has been editing it a lot today and yesterday.
<nixternal> the archive reorg has potential, they just need to clarify the hell out of it first, otherwise people are going to get scared
<nixternal> ya, because mark tasked him with everything
 * ScottK is subscribed to the page and he's been spamming my inbox.
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> Well I think he's a good guy for the job.
<nixternal> hell ya, way to knowledgeable too
<ScottK> I also think he really gets what Ubuntu would want out of this and not just what Canonical would want.
<ScottK> Speaking of Mark, did you see the pasting I sent to ubuntu-devel yesterday about this whole Desktop Experience thing?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> and today on my gnome desktop, I saw the first round of annoying ass notifications
<ScottK> It'll be interesting to see how it works out.
<nixternal> at least now, all notifications have the option to shut them up forever
<ScottK> That's good.
<nixternal> the only notifications I want are: you've got mail, foo has crashed, and the one everyone hates "are you sure you want to quit?"
<nixternal> I hate the KDE4 logout now because it is so easy to accidentally shutdown when trying to reboot, or vice-versa
<ScottK> I like the quassel notifications when I get hilighted.
<nixternal> I did for a while, then I got tired of it...if I am not looking at my irc screen, I am probably working..and if I am working, I don't want to be bothered at that time
<nixternal> anywho, time for bed
<nixternal> g'nite
<ScottK> Good night.
<markey> moin
<markey> hum, was there a security bug in the kernel?
<markey> got another kernel image update
<markey> and I'm asked to reboot..
<markey> the rebooting thing is getting really not nice :)
<markey> reminds me of vista
 * markey kills the update notifier
 * markey wants live-patching capability of the kernel :)
<markey> someone was working on that, I need to google it
<Sput> markey: kexec
<Sput> has been around for years, but for some reason, it's hardly used
<markey> Sput: ah yes
<markey> Sput: is the technology.. usable?
<Sput> no idea
<markey> as if robust and safe?
<markey> yeah
<markey> me neither
<markey> but it's highly interesting, imho
<markey> especially for servers
<Sput> meh
 * Sput migrates to work
<markey> anyone know how to get -dev packages for NEON?
<markey> I'm having great trouble with building amarok against it
<markey> picks up KDE 4.1
<markey> and fubars
<markey> building works, but runtime linking is hosed. amarok runs with KDElibs 4.1, and tries to use KIO-Slaves from 4.2
<markey> which is.. wrong on so many levels
<markey> it craps out
<freeflying_> kontact keeps on crashing when connect to gamil via imap, anyone encountered this?
<Nightrose> markey: are you using neonmake?
<Nightrose> jcastro: Congratulations!
<markey> Nightrose: ah, no. using normal cmake/make stuff
<markey> Nightrose: can you explain how to use neonmake?
<Nightrose> markey: neonmake is a wrapper around cmake that sets all the stuff that is needed correctly for neon
<markey> great, thanks :)
<markey> will try
<Nightrose> have a look at apachelogger's blog
<markey> ok
<Nightrose> he wrote about it
<mrvanes> is the akonadi dependancy on mysql-server-5.0 in jaunty a known problem at the moment?
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you going to reupload kpackagekit?
<Riddell> mrvanes: yes
<mrvanes> there's a bit of a dependancy conflict between mysql-server-5.0 and 5.1
<Riddell> we're working on it
<mrvanes> Ok, thx!
<mrvanes> Another question: I have libmsn, but still no msn in kopete, is that known?
<Riddell> it would need a recompile
<mrvanes> but that has recently take place for 4.1.96, didn't it?
<Riddell> no
<mrvanes> Ah... ok, clear
<mrvanes> And last: I don't seem to have irc plugin in kopete, is that also known?
<markey> Nightrose: I don't seem to have NeonMake. do you know where it is?
<Riddell> mrvanes: there isn't one
<mrvanes> has that been removed recently?
<mrvanes> I'm quite sure kopete used to have irc support?
<Riddell> mrvanes: removed in KDE 4 port
<mrvanes> Ok, that's all.... good luck on the Akonadi problem!
<markey> anyone know where to get neonmake?
<Nightrose> markey: it is in one of the packages but no idea whichsorry
<markey> apachelogger has a way of writing blogs that I can't parse ;)
<markey> I read it like 3 times
<Nightrose> build something probably
<smarter> markey: amarok-nightly-tools: /usr/bin/neonmake
<markey> nota bene: I don't want to install amarok-nightly
<markey> I hope that won't pull it in
<smarter> nop
<smarter> just deps on ruby
<markey> ok cool
<markey> mark@Hyperion:~/kde/build/amarok$ neonmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$HOME/kde -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull $HOME/kde/src/amarok
<markey> You are not in the 'build' directory and there is no 'build' directory nor a 'CMakeLists.txt' file in this directory!!!!!!!!!!
<markey> hmm
<markey> how to use it correctly?
<markey> ah
<markey> it does make a few assumptions over your folder layout
<markey> building now
<markey> let's see
<markey> good lord, neonmake is slooooooooooooow
<markey> gotta make it use -j3 or so
<Tm_T> hi markey
<markey> yo Tm_T
<ryanakca> Hmmm... are the MD5SUMS on the daily images out of date? rsync claims that the images match, but md5sum clais they don't
<ryanakca> s/clais/claims/g
<markey> hmm, with NEON, kde locks my desktop after 5 minutes non-usage, although I disabled all screen savers
<Riddell> bceb82f10a43975f1c212f09f0d0aa5f  jaunty-alternate-i386.iso
<Riddell> ryanakca: ^^
<markey> is that a bug, or just me being stupid?
<Riddell> ryanakca: was that the one you're after?
<ryanakca> *nod*
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll rm it and try again
<ryanakca> I got: 4e3fa4923fa7466227316d1264e69ff9  jaunty-alternate-i386.iso
<Riddell> ryanakca:   rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily/current/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso .
<ScottK> Anyone else have issues to consider for quassel?
<ScottK> apachelogger: What do you think about putting the SSL cert in /etc so it's a conffile and if there's a user generated cert, it doesn't automatically get over-written?
<apachelogger> ScottK: useful because?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Because SSL along doesn't let you know you're truly talking to who you think you are.  It protects again observation of an existing connection.
<ScottK> To be protected against a true MITM attack you've have to validate the cert against a CA.
<ScottK> So it the user created their own cert, we shouldn't just arbitrarily overwrite it.
<ScottK> Something like that.
<apachelogger> ScottK: quassel doesn't do that anyway?
<apachelogger> or does it by now?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Your autogenerated cert isn't signed by a CA.
<ScottK> SSL is really designed to prevent post-connection snooping (which we now do).
<ScottK> The MITM protection afforded by signed certs was a bolt on.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, my point is quassel doesn't give a crap who signed the cert  ;-)
<Sput> well, the core yells at you :)
<apachelogger> define yelling
<Sput> and we might look into relaying that info to the client and display a different icon in that case
<Sput> it spits out a warning on the shell
<ScottK> Which no one would ever see.
<Sput> yep
<apachelogger> righto
<ScottK> Since we just run the daemon.
<Sput> changing the statusbar icon in the client could be feasible, but I need to check that with EgS
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't think it's urgent, but I do think we (with upstream) need to get this sorted.
<ScottK> apachelogger: See my earlier rants about DNS cache poisoning.
<apachelogger> first upstream then we, don't worry about problems that aren't our problems yet :P
<Sput> what we probably can't do is asking the client for advice, i.e. displaying a messagebox asking if we should proceed - QSslSocket needs an immediate decision
<ScottK> Sput: The first thing I think is to give the user a warning if the cert is changed.
<ScottK> If it's changed, just don't connect
<ScottK> Kind of like SSH does if the fingerprint is changed.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<ScottK> Which if they did, we wouldn't want to over-write an existing cert at all automatically.
<apachelogger> Sput: we need a way to override $defaultcertpath ... maybe some start argument ... so our init script can check if $usercreatedcert is available and if not inovke core with a generic cert in /etc
<Sput> mhm
<Sput> that reminds me, I have some patches to apply in the ssl department
 * Sput tries to rememember what they did
 * apachelogger goes back to parsing lp
<ScottK> Sput: SSL is currently working in the sense that I can't sniff my password anymore.
<ScottK> Sput: Is there a way we can set the default to SSL for quassel-client connecting to quassel-core?
<Sput> ah, that should be default anyway
 * Sput wonders why it isn't
<ScottK> It may be just a carryover in my case.
<Sput> no I think it's like that
<Sput> but we don't handle gracefully if the core doesn't support ssl
<Sput> so that might be a problem
 * Sput opens a BR
<ScottK> Sput: Which of you is the person to talk to about buildiing with -DLINGUAS=....
<Sput> ScottK: probably me
<ScottK> OK.  If I get stuck, I'll ping you.  Thanks.
<Sput> ScottK: by default, we build all available languages
<Sput> -DLINGUAS is for restricting those
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> Well then I'm missing a build-dep or something.
<Sput> oh?
<Sput> hmmm, does cmake spit a warning related to lrelease?
<ScottK> No translations in any .deb
<ScottK> I'm bulding with logging enabled now and I'll check.
 * ScottK forgot that the last time.
<Sput> you'll need lrelease for generating the translations for now
<Sput> we are looking into alternatives, either supporting pre-generated language files or switching to gettext rather than Qt linguist, but I'm not sure if that'll happen for 0.4
<Sput> we didn't get the gettext stuff to work yet :/
<ScottK> It's generating them (I look at the last official build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/0.4.0~git090113-0ubuntu1/+build/837388/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.quassel_0.4.0~git090113-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz)
<ScottK> They just don't seem to end up in either the .deb or list missing.
<Sput> oh, they should be integrated in the binary
<smarter> Sput: hey, feature request before I forget: when someone privmsgs you, his name should be the color you've chosen for highlights, not for standard messages :]
<Sput> maybe you do have translations?
<ScottK> Oh
<ScottK> Maybe I do, but that kind of makes language packs tough.
<Sput> you can check in F7 -> Appearance -> General
<Sput> yes
<ScottK> Sure enough
<Sput> I think at the very least we should support adding .qm files separately
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Translations are there, just embedded in the binary
<Sput> I'll put that in the tracker too
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That may well end up on the 'must have' list.
<ScottK> Riddell: Can rosetta deal with .qm files?
<Riddell> ScottK: no (but I wouldn't have thought you'd consider that a bad thing :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm trying set my personal feelings aside and work with the system ....
<ScottK> Besides, if it's split out it makes it smaller on the CD
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/105638/ that is way too lame
<NCommander> Riddell, when you plan to upload kde4libs?
 * apachelogger needs to find a better way to tear lp apart :S
<NCommander> Riddell, I assume after freeze, right?
<colomar> seele: Thanks for the info. I've looked at the screenshots before, but I don't think they depict every step of the process. Let's hope Daniel will work with us
<apachelogger> ScottK: lang packs are though anywy, since rosetta doesn't support qt translations
<ScottK> Sounds like unless they move to gettext embedded is fine.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we tried to run them through gettext, which spit out qm files which should be usable for quassel, but for some reason that didn't work
 * apachelogger didn't care because it's really a rosetta issue and not ours :P
<ScottK> Right
<smarter> apachelogger: oh my
<smarter> scary code
<ScottK> Considering the language pack crap we had at the last release, I have a hard time getting worked up over making life easy for Rosetta.
<smarter> you know there's like tons of super cool html parsers in ruby? :]
<apachelogger> smarter: that would help how?
 * apachelogger could run a regexp among the whole thing and store matches in an array
<apachelogger> wouldn't be any less hackish though
<Sput> ScottK: the .qm files embedded in the binary are not very large (about 50K per language), but yeah I do see the reasoning
<apachelogger> anyway, once I have a sane way to get the data from lp putting it into a status tracker is fairly easy
<Sput> I will tackle the build system over the weekend
<apachelogger> technically I just need to do a rails scaffold ;D
<apachelogger> anyway
<Sput> ScottK: I will also look for a way to simplify all the resource-related cmake options we have now, and probably offer a blanket -DEMBED_DATA or somesuch
 * apachelogger needs to take a shower and join some friends for dinner
<apachelogger> cya
<Sput> bugs filed, assigned, targeted for 0.4
<ScottK> Great.
<NCommander> Riddell, did you respond to my ping, or did I just loose my mind?
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * ScottK assigns a high probability to both events.
<ScottK> NCommander: He did respond to your ping or we've both lost it.
 * NCommander whacks ScottK 
<NCommander> I personally don't care if my patch or upstreams gets used
<NCommander> I just want kde4libs building on ARM :-)
 * ScottK too
<Riddell> NCommander: probably not, I'm busy doing install testing
 * NCommander shrugs
<NCommander> I'm not picky either or, I just need the archive to defrost :-)
 * seele wonders when Jono is going to respond to the college student who got an Ubuntu laptop issue
<ScottK> seele: I'm sure he will be as proactive about such issues as he always is.
<quassel88> ScottK waves \o
<seele> hehe
<quassel88> Testing the new snapshot.
<quassel88> Sput: The right-click stuff 'feels' more solid.
 * quassel88 notes that rickspencer3 and I have the same cel phone provider ;-)
<ScottK> Sput: I just checked and when I 'add' a new core the default is SSL not checked.  We rather want the opposite.
<Sput> ScottK: yeah, BR filed
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK grumbles at apachelogger.
<ScottK> You're find the pid file and notice if quassel-core is already running doesn't appear to be working.
<ScottK> you're/your
 * ScottK waves his hands \\o/ and declares it good anyway.
 * ScottK uploads
 * seele waits for the good word
<ScottK> That was for Jaunty.  I'll toss one at my PPA too.
<ghostcube> lool, ping
<ScottK> seele: It's uploaded to the PPA.  Just give it a bit to  build
<seele> ScottK: ok thanks
<ScottK> seele: It's built.  No easy way to tell if the binary is published yet.
<seele> ScottK: i just downloaded the .deb from your PPA site, that seems to have worked ok
<ScottK> seele: OK.  The right click stuff should be better now.
<seele> ScottK: cool, thanks
<seele> seele_q: ping
<seele> weird.. i only got my notification after the second one
<seele> seele_q: ping
<seele> oh, that's nice how the hole line lights up instead of just your nick name
<lool> ghostcube: pong
<lool> ghostcube: But I'm going afk
<lool> ghostcube: So it's cool if you can test the de langpack: revert to the broken xine-lib and try upgrading the langpack
<ghostcube> lool, hi i just wanna say the problems with the deco of dolphin and konsole is away i fixed it by removing the rc files of both apps
<lool> ghostcube: If you can test kdelibs downgrade, that's even better
<lool> ghostcube: Was this problem related to xine?
<ghostcube> nope seems to be wired kwin prob not creating the window in window normal mde it makes it fullscreen no idea why but after removing all worked fine again the only thing i have is the crash report at startup for kwin but this is libc6 related
<ghostcube> the xine prob is fixed by the new packages from you and the proposed ones from today
<ghostcube> this wasnent happening as i used the 4.1.3 runtimes that we testet before the xine-lib thing
<ghostcube> the kwin crash
<ghostcube> so everything seems to work like in 4.1.3 execpt this startup crash report and i cant tell u exactly whats causing this
<ghostcube> but this seems not to be a hughe thing cause evrything is acting "normal"
<lool> ghostcube: Ok; I mostly care about this xine issue
<lool> I'm not tracking all KDE issues closely
<ghostcube> :) np but for me the xine prob is fixed with the new packages all crashes i get before relating to xine are gone
<ghostcube> syst3emsettings work fine again amarok2 works fine again dragonplayer works again all like it should
<lool> ghostcube: Ok; I'm interested in more info on the xine issue, but otherwise I'll leave it here
<lool> Thanks, and bye!
 * lool &
<ghostcube> ok bye
<ScottK> Are we still considering to want to support Hardy --> Jaunty upgrades from KDE3?
<smarter> ScottK: I don't think we can, Ubuntu doesn't support it and we can't fix every single package in the archive so that it works for people having gnome installed or any other stuff that could break
<ScottK> OK.  I played around in a chroot yesterday and there's only one KDE related package conflict.
<ScottK> It should be easy enough to work around.
<mluser-work> Does anyone know if there is a replacement package for kooka in kde 4.2?
<smarter> skanlite
<torkiano> ScottK: thank you for the quassel update, but I report that the minimize to tray function still not work
 * smarter just noticed trolltech.com^Wqtsoftware.com is now available in 5 languages (:
 * NCommander is still in shcok on the OMG Qt is LGPL
<Sput> torkiano: yes, working on that
<Sput> as in, there is something fishy going which we try to pinpoint
<smarter> [18:56:03] <smarter> Sput: hey, feature request before I forget: when someone privmsgs you, his name should be the color you've chosen for highlights, not for standard messages :]
<Sput> uh, I didn't understand what you mean :)
<smarter> in the list on the left(buffer view?), with chans and nicknames of people who pms you
<smarter> the nicknames don't appear in the hl color when someone speak to you, imho it should since this person is directly speaking to you
<smarter> Sput: is it clearer or is my English that bad after 10PM? :]
<Sput> smarter: if you speak to me, the message is highlighted
<Sput> pP
<Sput> oO
<Sput> or do you mean that queries should be colored differently in the buffer list?
<smarter> yes, that's probably what I mean :D
<smarter> Sput: verstehst du was ich sage jetzt? :]
<Sput> vielleicht :)
 * ScottK summons the spirit of ace KDE triager JontheEchidna.
<Sput> bugs.quassel-irc.org -> else I will probably forget
<JontheEchidna> oh hai there
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please have a look at bug #317983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317983 in meta-kde "ksmserver crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317983
<smarter> 'kay
<Sput> thx :)
<ScottK> My totally wild guess is they didn't get the rebuilt quickaccess
<samppa> digikam 0.10.0-beta8 problems here (digikam starts but cant see any pics on albums), Lure around?
<Lure> samppa: hi! intrepid or jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> hmmmm
<samppa> hi Lure, intrepid
<smarter> Sput: actually, I might even try to provide you a patch since it shouldn't be too hard to patch (:
<Lure> samppa: you use digikam-experimental ppa?
<Sput> even better :)
<samppa> Lure: yes
<Sput> though I'm still not sure why one would want that
<Lure> samppa: with 4.2rc (kubuntu-experimental)?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: probably a dupe of bug 317795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317795 in kdebase-workspace "KDE-4.2-rc1 plasma instantly crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317795
<samppa> Lure: yes
 * Lure is not sure if rebuild would be needed due to rc changes...
<Lure> samppa: can you start it from command line and paste terminal output somewhere?
<samppa> Lure: yes, or i can paste the errors that appear in .xsession-errors
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Ubuntu Release was concerned about it, so please triage 'em up.
<JontheEchidna> sure thing
<JontheEchidna> no clue why it would say ksmserver was crashing rather than plasma...
<Lure> samppa: this sounds like rebuild is needed, will upload packages to force rebuild
<samppa> ok, thanks in advance
<smarter> Sput: well, I've got standard messages in green and highlights in red, if someone privmsg me, I might not see it since my eyes aren't attracted by the green
<Sput> ok
<Sput> well, we could just try it out and see how the users react :)
<smarter> Sput: and this makes sense too since highlights are just a way to let know someone you're talking to him
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks, that one worked :)
 * smarter will take a look at quassel's code tomorrow
<smarter> 'night everyone
<Lure> samppa: digikam and kipi-plugins uploaded, should build in hour or so
<Lure> samppa: same problem in jaunty - so thanks for finding it out
 * Lure uploads digikam/jaunty
<samppa> Lure: thanks for quick fix, i'll be glad to try new packages tomorrow
<Riddell> ScottK: have you tried the live CD?  do you get the crash slangasek was having?
<Riddell> jings, the default colours for konsole now are crazy
<vorian> Riddell: i just did a fresh install with the cd
<vorian> live cd worked fine
<seele> Riddell: patch konsole to ship Linux colors by default :P
<JontheEchidna> linux colors +1
<Riddell> vorian: thanks please add to iso testing site if you havn't already
<Riddell> i prefer white/black over linux colours but either isbetter than light grey on not so light grey
<seele> white on black looks like it's glowing.. but probably looks better in well lit rooms
 * JontheEchidna uses linux colors with the Inconsolata font
<ScottK> Riddell: I have not tried the liveCD, but I only have i386 here anyway.
 * ScottK needs to get back to chopping tomatoes for bruschetta
<ScottK> We're having a party at the house tonight and my wife got delayed at work, so I get to play chef in the meantime ...
<Riddell> party!
<ScottK> As an added bonus it's all people from her work who I've met approximately twice.
<Riddell> vorian: did you test i386 or amd64?
<seele> ScottK: are you still bringing $MIDDLE_CHILD to the linux chix meeting on sunday?
<ScottK> seele: Yes.  $YOUNGEST too if that's OK (got no baby sitter)
<seele> ScottK: i dont think it will be a problem, during normal business hours it's a family-oriented restaurant
<ScottK> Great.
<seele> you've got a 17 year old daughter. what do you mean you have no baby sitter?
<ScottK> seele: Do I know where it is?  Is this the one at the Pirate place?
<ScottK> seele: She has a prior engagement elsewhere.
<seele> ScottK: yeah.. same place as the kde party in silver spring
<ScottK> OK.  Great.  $YOUNGEST will like pirates.
<seele> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=piratz+tavern,+silver+spring&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=29.910058,75.410156&ie=UTF8&ll=38.996024,-77.026927&spn=0.007154,0.018411&z=16&iwloc=A
<seele> ack
<seele> !tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<seele> hmm.. no tiny url.. what a useless bot
<seele> ~tiny
<seele> ~tu
<seele> !tiny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tiny
<ScottK> Got it.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Time?
<seele> 6pm
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> BTW, we got a new factoid here today:
<ScottK> !support
<ubottu> #kubuntu-devel is the development channel for Kubuntu, please use #kubuntu for support questions and #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks
<ScottK> Or at least new to me.
<seele> kubuntu-offtopic huh?
<seele> this channel would be dead a whole lot of the time if that was enforced
<ScottK> Well there are times when enforcing it is necessary.
<seele> (probably helps with traffic #kubuntu though)
<seele> did you add that?
<ScottK> I wanted one for #ubuntu-motu that said "Just because they can't answer your question in #ubuntu, doesn't make this a support channel"
<seele> hah
<ScottK> I got pointed at that one that already existed for #ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> So we got the Ubuntu version of that on for motu and that one for here.
<ScottK> on/one
<ScottK> OK.  Back to the tomatoes.
<seele> chop chop
<nixternal> anyone tested the latest alternate? I have a new megastation in the office that I want to install Kubuntu on, and I want to do Jaunty
<Riddell> nixternal: please test and report on iso testing site
<nixternal> hehe, will do I guess
<Riddell> and what's a megastation? do you play sonic the hedgehog on it?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> no, dual quad-core, 16GB of ram, and 400+GB of SaS storage
<Riddell> seele: pirate place? with eye patches and english west country accents?
<seele> Riddell: oh yes.. it's great!
<seele> Riddell: www.piratztavern.com (warning, bad flash)
<Riddell> yarr
<seele> all the staff dress up and talk like piratz and they have a band that comes in and sings drinking songs on fridays
<Riddell> quoffing grogg
<ScottK> seele: I just reminded $YOUNGEST "We're going to a meeting with a bunch of women who are really into computers". Her excited response was, "I'm really into computers!".
<ScottK> So she's psyced for it.
<ScottK> She's 5, so into computers means something a little different to her, of course.
<ScottK> Anywhoo.  More tomatoes await ...
<seele> ScottK: even if she isn't in to computers, there are always the pirates!
<seele> Riddell: quoff?
<Riddell> can't be a pirate if you don't quoff yer grog
 * nixternal made it through the massive layoffs today - took on more job responsibilities though
<Riddell> that sounds nasty nixternal
<nixternal> it was very nasty actually, and still is, but I am safe for the time being...thank god I know this Linux stuff :)
<LaserJock> seele: do you do any video usability tests, like video taping how people use stuff?
<LaserJock> nixternal: wha???? I thought you only knew Vista ;-p
<seele> LaserJock: sometimes i tape, yes.  but it's not really useful.  people just use it as marketing material (proving a point, but it's not a tool)
 * seele is still unclear on quoffing.  several images come to mind..
<seele> nixternal: were those the only layoffs or might there be more?
<LaserJock> seele: well, I was wondering if it was useful if you're not there
<seele> LaserJock: not unless it's being moderated by someone who knows what they are doing.  just taping users doing stuff doesn't really help
<seele> LaserJock: rather, the economic cost. i would get little out of watching tapes.  even less if someone who didnt know what they were doing were the moderators.  the most is when i'm watching live
<seele> ~ud quoff
<seele> !ud quoff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ud quoff
<seele> !urban quoff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urban quoff
<seele> ~urban quoff
<kubotu> quoff (1/3): Alternate spelling of quofe (also quoaf or quof). noun: Penile flatulence (air or gas escaping from the penis through the urethra), a.k.a. a dick fart. verb: To emit penile flatulence. ETYMOLOGY: "Quofe" is the male form of queef. NOTE: Quofes are a rare phenomenon compared to queefs because it is m... After Reginald's catheter was removed, he tried to take a piss, but ended up letting a quoff at the...
<seele> Riddell: ^^ I don't think that is what you meant? heh
 * seele is almost sorry she did that
<seele> kubotu--
<seele> ~urban quoff 2
<kubotu> quoff (2/3): To drink, particularly an alcoholic beverage Fancy going t'pub and quoffing some ale?
<seele> ah heh, that's probably it
 * seele can't resist..
<seele> ~urban quoff 3
<kubotu> quoff (3/3): Hair, although short but somehow really big. wow, that guy has a really nice quoff
<seele> ah, that's not so bad
<JontheEchidna> ~urban kde
<kubotu> kde (1/5): Acronym for "The K Desktop Environment" Kde is a desktop enviroment for the X11 system, commonly used by Linux with XFree86 and xorg. Commonly used. Matthias Ettrich started KDE in 1996. It uses the Qt graphic library. Based on "look and feel" and features. KDE is extremely powerful for experts and ... I love using "kig" for help on my geometry homework and "flashkard" for help memorizing. Except I h...
<JontheEchidna> ~urban kde 2
<kubotu> KDE (2/5): A popular linux desktop manager. I am using KDE as my linux desktop manager.
<JontheEchidna> ~urban kde 3
<kubotu> kde (3/5): Kool Desktop Environment. Starts with "K", cuz CDE, or Common Desktop Environment used CDE I sometimes use KDE. on my linux.
<JontheEchidna> ~urban kde 4
<kubotu> KDE (4/5): a Windowing Mananger for Linux, made popular by people who don't know any better. Based QT, a port of Microsoft's god awful MFC classes for Windows to Linux. Clouded with nasties and released under GPL instead of LGPL like GTK. Those who know better who Gnome. Gnome 2.8 beats KDE 3.x every day of the week hands down.
<JontheEchidna> D:
<JontheEchidna> not factual any more, biotch
<JontheEchidna> ~urban kde 5
<kubotu> KDE (5/5): Ultra-slow, overly graphical Linux desktop enviroment. Default in SuSE, Lycoris, and other distros generally aimed at the new user. "I use KDE because I want my computer to feel like Windows 2000 on a 486-DX2"
<JontheEchidna> I should have stopped at 3
<seele> wow wtf
<seele> looks like GNOME FUD :P
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-17
<nixternal> alternate CD is broken... d-i loses keyboard and you can't do a darn thing
<Riddell> when?
<nixternal> right after I click Install Kubuntu
<nixternal> when it goes to the first d-i window
<nixternal> you can see the keyboard LEDs flash a couple of times and then go boom
<seele> Tonio_: there are some search-related updates to kpackagekit in their dev trunk, when you get time can you update?
<vorian> Riddell: sorry, my wife pulled me away
<vorian> looks like it's too late to report anyway
 * claydoh looks up, sees lycoris mentioned and has fond memories of that 'new-user' distro
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you read this, just to let you know I still try knetworkmanager kde4 regularly and I'm now getting very good results with it ;)
<seele> Tonio_: wow youre up late :)
<Tonio_> still a build issue with the openvpn plugin, but I may provide packages soon
<Tonio_> seele: yeah, 3 am here....
<Tonio_> seele: I'll bed soon, especially since I have a long day tomorrow :)
<Tonio_> seele: you may be happy to know that networkmanager now seems to work decently
<seele> Tonio_: that's always good to hear :)
<Tonio_> yup :)
<Tonio_> k3b too on my side.... we'll end up with something good for the release I guess
<freeflying_> Tonio_: knetworkmanager kde4? is the plasmoids?
<Tonio_> freeflying_: yup
<Tonio_> freeflying_: I have a working deb here if you wanna test ;)
<freeflying_> Tonio_: no problem, I can test it for u :)
<Tonio_> freeflying_, seele: http://planetemu.net/temp/nm
<Tonio_> for tests :)
<seele> Tonio_: set perms.. 403 forbidden
<Tonio_> seele: I just fixed the directory listing on the webserver :)
<Tonio_> works now
<Tonio_> vpn plgins are missing btw, still they break the build
 * Tonio_ goes for one last cigarette and then beds....
 * seele waves
<seele> have a good night
<Tonio_> seele: thanks :)
<freeflying_> Tonio_: got it, will test it later :)
<Tonio_> freeflying_: super, thanks ;)
<freeflying_> Tonio_: welcome
<Tonio_> the only thing that annoys me with those applets is that they take a lot of space in the bar....
<Tonio_> the battery one, the networkmanager, the trash etc...
<Tonio_> I'd like to have them in the systray, I suspect this is possible somehow, but I don't know how...
<freeflying_> Tonio_: we can add another panel :)
<Tonio_> we'll eventually have to patch them....
<Tonio_> freeflying_: damn no !!!
<Tonio_> freeflying_: the file copy one is an applet and is in the tray so that's possible.... we may have to patch a bit for that to happen :)
<JontheEchidna> lmao: http://www.illusionary.com/GNOMEvKDE.html
 * JontheEchidna grabs mineral water and fruit juice
 * ScottK returns to see that no one has sponsored kde4libs.
 * ScottK does
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha-3 Released | Test Upgrading! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidKDE42Upgrades  | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Qt: now even more permissive
 * ScottK gives nixternal a nudge to make an Alpha 3 release announcent on kubuntu-devel.
 * ScottK did the last one and is very tired right now.
<ScottK> NCommander: I've run out of steam.  I'm going to bed.  Your kde4libs change is test building.
<ScottK> If it's not uploaded by someone else tomorrow, I'll upload it.
 * Riddell spots why his kde4libs upload didn't take, fixes and uploads
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been testing networkmanager plasma applet hardly since yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: we may consider replacing the kde3 one soon :) it works like a charm (except from the vpn plugins...)
<smarter> Tonio_: cool! what encryption do you use on your network?
<smarter> (hi!)
<jussi01> Tonio_: cool. are you using the svn or is there a package somewhere?
<jussi01> also, could someone explain to me why the acpi update replaced all the conf files?
<jussi01> ie. http://paste.ubuntu.com/105835/
<smarter> JontheEchidna: hmm, why did you backported kdeaccessibility 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2 to 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu3~intrepid1~ppa1?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: or is the changelog missing the ubuntu3 entry?
<Tonio_> smarter: wpa+psk
<Tonio_> jussi01 you can find a quick and dirty package on http://planetemu.net/temp/nm
<jussi01> Tonio_: Ive got the svn installed :)
<smarter> Tonio_: okay
<Tonio_> jussi01 did the vpn plugins build for you ?
 * smarter svn co the applet
<Tonio_> jussi01 I had to patch not to build the openvpn plugin
<jussi01> Tonio_: they did, and seem to work, though ive not tried to connect to a vpn
<Tonio_> smarter: hum... what revison are you using ?
<Tonio_> smarter: hard to figure out that my build issue works for you :)
<smarter> Tonio_: just got 912313
<Tonio_> smarter: it's caused by an outdated ui file...
<Tonio_> smarter: weird........
<Tonio_> local or chroot pbuilder build ?
<smarter> what?
<smarter> huh, I didn't build it yet
<jussi01> Tonio_: Im on the RC1 now, but I built it originally on the beta
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> jussi01 well i'l give it another try...
<jussi01> Tonio_: good luck :=)
<Tonio_> jussi01 it's a matter of 5 minutes :)
<jussi01> so anyone know the answer to my acpi question?
<Tonio_> k3b also works pretty decently for me =)
<smarter> from svn?
<Tonio_> smarter: yup
<smarter> cool
 * smarter should give it another try
<jussi01> ooh, theres a new k3b?
<smarter> jussi01: it's been WIP since more than a year I think
<jussi01> :)
<Tonio_> jussi01 what networkmanager applet revision are you using ?
<Tonio_> cause there was a hudge update 2 days ago on the svn
<jussi01> Tonio_: dunno how to check, but I updated and built around an hour ago
<Tonio_> hum so you're up to date....
<Tonio_> jussi01 maybe you can try to build my source package in a pbuilder chroot, so that you can see my issue...
<Tonio_> I couldn't fix it yesterday
<jussi01> Tonio_: just if you are curious, heres a screenshot of mine: http://imagebin.ca/view/DV_uhS.html
<Tonio_> damn... it really works :)
 * Tonio_ goes jalous !
<jussi01> Tonio_: :D
<Tonio_> maybe local build works and pbuilder fails....
<Tonio_> that can happen sometimes
<jussi01> could be a pbuilder fail
<jussi01> or could be some package you are missing?
<Tonio_> jussi01 I don't think so
<jussi01> Tonio_: I ve  no chroot setup here, maybe a quick pastebin of your errors?
<Tonio_> it complains something misses in a UI file.... lemme show you
<Tonio_> the build goes on
 * jussi01 tries to remember the cmake options he used
<jussi01> hrm, wasnt any except prefixing to usr: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ../
<Tonio_> jussi01 should be the same in my case ;)
<jussi01> Tonio_: yeah. btw, im at rev 912317
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=912317&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 912317 | CCMAIL: Valter Mura <valtermura@gmail.com>
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105841/
<Tonio_> jussi01 same with me
<jussi01> Tonio_: curious...
<Tonio_> I know :)
<jussi01> I still think youre missing a package somewhere :D (really no idea) :P
<Tonio_> jussi01 don't think so....
<Tonio_> jussi01 especially looking at the code.... it doesn't make sense...
<Tonio_>         m_ui.x509PassPassword->setText( password );
<Tonio_> this line fails...
<Tonio_>         m_ui.x509PassCert->setPath( dataMap[NM_OPENVPN_KEY_CERT] );
<Tonio_>         m_ui.x509PassKey->setPath( dataMap[NM_OPENVPN_KEY_KEY] );
<Tonio_> those work.... same class called..... doesn't make sense
<jussi01> Tonio_: out of curiousity, what version are you using? the RC1 from experimental repos?
<Tonio_> jussi01 jaunty up to date
<jussi01> Tonio_: yeah, maybe theres some change from intrepid -> jaunty
<Tonio_> possibly, indeed
<Tonio_> jussi01 trying to build localy, we'll see
<Tonio_> once we get network-manager and k3b in the only kde3 apps we'll have to replace is konversation.....
<freeflying__> Tonio_: seems works well here
<Tonio_> freeflying__: :'(
<Tonio_> what the hell happens in my build ?
<freeflying__> Tonio_: I think remove show plasma dashboard
<freeflying__> Tonio_: I think we can remove show plasma dashboard
<Tonio_> freeflying__: what are you talking about ?
<Tonio_> ho the button.... why not
<freeflying__> Tonio_: you said we'd patch nm plasmoids
<Tonio_> that's a proposal, nothing else :)
<Tonio_> jussi01 got it to build.... I probably corrupted a file while playing in the code.... fresh svn snapshot works :)
<Tonio_> jussi01 I'll try to make a nice package toonight, so that we can consider replacing it in jaunty
 * Tonio_ goes for a couple of hours...
<Tonio_> jussi01 good point is that we're using openvpn at my company so I can test it deeply ;)
<mrvanes> Can anybody tell why this patch (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171065) didn't make it into RC1 (amd64)? It's quite old?
<ubottu> KDE bug 171065 in audiocd "audiocd protocol genrate unplayable files" [Normal,New]
<jussi01> Tonio_: excellent
<jussi01> Tonio_: and the konversation replacement is quassel! :D
 * jussi01 was just putting lunch on
<smarter> Tonio_: we're already working at replacing konversation with quassel
<jussi01> smarter: whao is responsible for the final decision on whether it makes it in btw? (quassel)
<smarter> nobody I guess
<jussi01> hehe, so who makes the decision?
<smarter> if it gets to the point where it has enough feature to replace Konversation and is usable enough, there's no reason for not dropping konv'
<jussi01> smarter: but what I mean is who decides that it has enough features and is usable enough?
<smarter> jussi01: I guess that seele will see if it's usable enough ;)
<Nightrose> does one of you know how i can make dolphin and others not start with the documents folder as default?
<Nightrose> it is annoying me big time
<Nightrose> happens since i first tried 4.2
<mrvanes> It's a setting "About me"
<mrvanes> but it's not stored over sessions (bug)
<Nightrose> argh
<Nightrose> thx mrvanes
<mrvanes> yw, have been hitting my head against the keyboard over it for long time
<Nightrose> :/ yea
<Nightrose> ok i was told this might be a kubuntu patch
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: apachelogger: *poke*
<mrvanes> The patch did make it into 4.1.96, it was just wrongly explained in the solution,
<smarter> Nightrose: I don't see any of your patch that could do that
<mrvanes> I was referring to an old question I had myself (kio_audiocd ripping noise instead of mp3)
<Nightrose> smarter: meh - ok - afair the neon packages don't have this problem
<Nightrose> so it is not unlikely to be a patch
<Nightrose> i am on intrepid btw
<smarter> same, and I see that "bug"
<Nightrose> hmmm alright
<Nightrose> someone said he is also seing it on suse
<Nightrose> very wierd
<Nightrose> [12:58:05] <gkiagia> ah, I remember now why dolphin ignores its settings
<Nightrose> [12:58:22] <gkiagia> the starting directory is specified in the .desktop file...
<Nightrose> [12:58:42] <gkiagia> that is a dolphin bug
<smarter> :]
<Nightrose> [12:59:29] <gkiagia> now for other apps/dialogs, they seem to use KGlobalSettings::documentPath() to get the starting directory
<Nightrose> [13:00:00] <gkiagia> which is patched by kubuntu to return QDesktopServices::storageLocation( QDesktopServices::DocumentsLocation );
<Nightrose> if anyone can make sense of all this please have a look ;-)
<smarter> instead of hardcoding the Desktop to $HOME/Desktop and the Documents dir to $HOME/Documents, we use a class provided by Qt to get the standard xdg location (locale friendly)
<smarter> (and configurable)
<Tm_T> Riddell: currently one obstacle in kbluetooth4, doesn't do cmake install dirs properly yet
<smarter> Nightrose: so that shouldn't cause any problem :)
<smarter> since KDE by default would use ~/Documents too
<Nightrose> alright
<Tm_T> hardcoding is bad
<Tm_T> really bad
<Tm_T> before I did some complaints, Plasma had Dolphin hardcoded as filemanager in many places
<smarter> hehe
<JontheEchidna> smarter: yeah, I mashed together the backport and the ubuntu3 changes into one changelog
<smarter> kay
<JontheEchidna> If nobody complains after that I'll ask apachelogger or somebody to upload ubuntu3 to jaunty
<JontheEchidna> I probably should ping the bug to retest
 * apachelogger needs to establish some policy about staying up all night -.-
<apachelogger> ~order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: huh? Nightrose: huh?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dolphin always opens with the documents folder here even though my home folder is set in the dolphin preferences - i changed it now in systemsettings -> about me and it works ok
<Nightrose> but i was told it doesn't save this
<Nightrose> so next reboot it will be b0rked again
<Nightrose> same for file save and open dialogs
<apachelogger> all that fuzz about that? Oo
<Nightrose> very annoying as i have only a few things in documents
 * apachelogger sips his coffee
<Nightrose> and it is _never_ the folder i need
<Nightrose> i always have to go up one level and then navigate to the folder i actually need
<apachelogger> well, I am pretty sure we don't patch dolphin that way, so the assumption is that dolphin's setting is broken anyway
<vorian> morning
<Nightrose> well yea that too but defaulting to documents is narf
<Nightrose> morning vorian
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just because it is for you, doesn't mean it is narf in general
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> how do I trigger that?
<Nightrose> open dolphin in 4.2
<apachelogger> home
<Nightrose> hmmmmmm ok then please check in systemsettings ->about me -> paths
<Nightrose> what is your documents path set to?
<vorian> are you talking about dolphin always opening in ~/Documents?
<apachelogger> me
<Nightrose> vorian: jep
<Nightrose> apachelogger: that was set to documents for me
<vorian> hmm, that is quite annoying
<Nightrose> vorian: it is super annoying
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, either KDE does this by default, which I find unlikely, or something changed that setting
<vorian> i can confirm that bug
<apachelogger> Kubuntu certainly uses $HOME by default
<vorian> i think it is a bug, suryly it's no default
<apachelogger> so whatever caused the problem, it's not us
<vorian> surely*
<mrvanes> The document path is reset to $HOME/Documents after login
<Nightrose> ok let me log out and in again and see if the setting stays here
<Nightrose> back in a few
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105900/
<apachelogger> this is our XDG patch
<apachelogger> line 110 might be what is causing the setting to be unchangeable
<vorian> nod
<vorian> ++ on define KDE_DEFAULT_SMOOTHSCROLL true
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> what does the smoothscroll stuff in there anyway
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yup ?
<Tonio_> I'm half away, but still listening a bit :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you made the xdg_use_dirs patch for kdelibs?
<Tonio_> for kde3 ? yes, I got it from svn
<cbr> so there's a new libmsn now.. does kopete need to be rebuilt or smth?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: for KDE 4
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ah... no then it's not me I think...
<Tonio_> or maybe....
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger checks changelog
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it can be me, but that patch was from svn anyway, so shouldn't be there for 4.2
<apachelogger> was you alright
<apachelogger> but the patch does not seem to be in 4.2
<apachelogger> or maybe it changed from the revision you based it on, to current 4.2 so much that the patch doesn't conflict
 * apachelogger greps
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's possible indeed
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I have to go, sorry
<Tonio_> apachelogger: is the patch causing issues ?
<apachelogger> don't know yet
<apachelogger> I'll look into it :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki ;)
<Tonio_> I hope to have policykit, kpackagekit, k3b and networkmanager-kde ready for monday on my side
<apachelogger> Tonio_: networkmanager?
<apachelogger> suse's KDE 4 port?
<apachelogger> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> Nightrose, vorian: we don't even apply that patch anymore
 * apachelogger wonders whom to blame for bad patch house keeping
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the plasma applet
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, it's of no use anyway, is it? ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it works like a charm since major update 2 days ago !!
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you can test from http://planetemu.nt/temp/nm
<apachelogger> *svn up* :)
<apachelogger> even better
<cbr> that address doesnt work
<Tonio_> quick and dirty package btw, but working :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://planetemu.nt/temp/nm
<Tonio_> e
<Tonio_> net
<Tonio_> sorry
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://planetemu.net/temp/nm
<apachelogger> yeah, I figured, thanks :)
<cbr> it's the plasma applet?
<Tonio_> cbr yes
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you'll miss the vpn plugins with that one, but they'll be back with the next packages
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I have to test the vpn part tomorrow
<Tonio_> today I'm away, btw....
<Tonio_> new appartment, lot of work in there....
<apachelogger> :)
<cbr> that looks pretty nice
<Tonio_> I'm surprised k3b works decently here...
<Tonio_> it's not annouced, even in beta..
<apachelogger> Nightrose: whatever it is, it is not even partially caused by us because that patch came from upstream and now is in upstream (4.2)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it appears to me that they didn't rewrite that directory kcm for XDG paths, so that could be the cause it doesn't remember the settings between reboots
<apachelogger> while /Documents ended up there in the first place is unclear though
 * apachelogger uses the force to find out
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I recommend you talk to peter and dfaure
 * apachelogger notes that jr is to blame for not removing the xdg patch completely, because he and NCommander were the only ones to touch kdelibs before it was imported into bzr :P 
<Nightrose> argh!!!! quassel didn't let me log in again for the last 15 mins
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok will do
<mrvanes> Nightrose: reported the bug some time ago here http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177474
<ubottu> KDE bug 177474 in kcm_useraccount "Documents path in About me panel is not stored" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mrvanes> hehe...
<Nightrose> mrvanes: thx
<mrvanes> Nightrose: Can you reproduce it?
<Nightrose> yes - i'll leave a comment
<Nightrose> after logging in again it is back
<mrvanes> Good to know I'm not mad ;)
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> mrvanes: please change the bug report to reflect the actual problem ... KDE 4.2 doesn't use the kind of hardcoding approach but queries Qt for the appropriate XDG paths, also it now exposes all XDG user dirs (which are clearily more than the 3 currently supported by the kcm) ;-)
<apachelogger> ultimately the KCM would be rewritten to fit the new surrounding
<apachelogger> i.e. it would have to edit the XDG config and not it's internal one and it woudl have to list all XDG user dirs with appropriate value
<mrvanes> Ouch... that a bit above my head, but I'll copy your remark. Wouldn't it be better if you commented that?
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> *searching password*
<mrvanes> Hehe...
<mrvanes> keepasx...
<mrvanes> ;)
<cbr> obtw
<cbr> that networkmanager plasmoid
<cbr> fails for wifi
<cbr> works for wired
<cbr> with wifi it just claims that "it's connecting" but nothing happens
<cbr> maybe because it's wpa2?
<cbr> worked with nm-applet though
<cbr> yeah, dont use it when you need wireless connections
<Tonio_> cbr works for me on wifi
<Tonio_> I'm doing wpa-psk
<Tonio_> cbr: did you kill the old network-manager-kde ?
<cbr> i have wpa-psk too
<cbr> i didnt have a old one
<Tonio_> hum.......
<cbr> i removed nm-applet and rebooted
<Tonio_> did you kill the nm-applet ?
<Tonio_> ah.....
<Tonio_> well then I must say I don't know what happens.... I don't know the app well enough right now to help you
<Tonio_> cbr : go in konsole and kill plasma
<Tonio_> then restart it from the console
<Tonio_> you'll see the debug messages from the applet
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tonio_> hey Tm_T
<Tm_T> hi
<Tm_T> I hate this
<Tm_T> so much to do, so little time
<Tonio_> cbr: just tested again to be sure, disconnected and reconnected, no pb on my side
<cbr> plasma(4342) InterfaceGroup::updateNetworks:
<cbr> plasma(4342) InterfaceGroup::networksToShow: m_conn empty? false m_userSettings true
<cbr> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<Tonio_> cbr: using jaunty or intrepid ?
<cbr> jaunty
<Tonio_> hum...
<Tonio_> cbr: go in your connection list and drop them all, then retry
<Tonio_> could be a cache issue, somehow...
<Tonio_> I really have to go.... I may not help a lot this time, sorry
<cbr> i did drop them
<Tonio_> cbr: anyway, that's svn software.... not bugless :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'll spend today with bluetooth and look qt 4.5 packaging tomorrow if I have time
<cbr> but there is two of them in the list that the applet shows
<cbr> the ones i'm trying to connect to
<cbr> yeah, wireless doesnt work
<samppa> Lure: i couldnt find the new digikam intrepid build from your ppa
<jussi01> samppa: its in the digikam ppa
<Tm_T> hi samppa
<samppa> hi
<samppa> jussi01: ah, ok
<jussi01> samppa: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Tm_T> samppa: you're our new packager ninja?
<samppa> Tm_T: no, i am not
<apachelogger> samppa: that should be fixed then
<Tm_T> samppa: but you could be (;)
<samppa> heh, right
<apachelogger> smarter: btw, suggestions for the launchpad data theft?
<samppa> jussi01: actually that's the ppa what i was referring to
<smarter> data theft?
<apachelogger> smarter: well, the data raping we are planing to do :P
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> oh dear .. someone please shoot the autotools devs
<Tm_T> apachelogger: go on, son
<apachelogger> I can't even manipulate the dir mysql installs it's data to
<apachelogger> can only change $main data path
<Tm_T> apachelogger: err, nice
<apachelogger> and then aclocal ends up in a different path as well
<apachelogger> Guillaume Martres (gmartres) is now following your updates on Twitter.
<apachelogger> who is that?
<Tm_T> no idea
<smarter> that's me :]
<Tm_T> smarter: no you're not, you're smarter
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> smarter: I must agree with Tm_T
<apachelogger> some dude tried to start a thread on the chormium linux dev list about Qt 4.5 being LGPL and thus the better choice :D
<Tm_T> apachelogger: and?
<apachelogger> nothing
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> it is likely that I filter the mails form that list
<apachelogger> so I wonder how that got even through
<Tm_T> heh
 * apachelogger didn't see a mail form that list in his inbox for months
<apachelogger> might also be a dead list
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> why does flashplugin-nonfree suggest firefox* if I already have konqueror installed
<apachelogger> -.-
<Tm_T> apachelogger: because, err, Ubuntu developers are so fond to Firefox?
<seaLne> apachelogger: do you listen to much ska?  i some times do just wondering if you had found any decent ska streams (assuming you do)
<apachelogger> seaLne: no good streams out there, but I am also not listening to a whole lot of streams in general
<apachelogger> + ska is best live anyway ;-)
<seaLne> only been to see a ska band once, ex bf's sister was in a band
<jussi01> what the heck is ska?
<apachelogger> ~wp ska music
<kubotu> no results found for music
<apachelogger> ~wp ska
<kubotu> Results for ska: 1. Ska: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ska | 2. Ska punk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ska_punk | 3. Ska - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ska
<kubotu> [1] This article needs additional citations for verification. Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (June 2007)
<apachelogger> seaLne: ska bands usually make their gigs unique experiences
<claydoh> ska= white college boy reggae-like tunes, sort of :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ska can be many things
<claydoh> exactly
<apachelogger> nixternal: why is JontheEchidna still no motu? :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Because only having enough votes to get accepted isn't enough.  MC can't make a decision without hearing from everyone.
 * ScottK wonders who is waited on.
<apachelogger> the problem is they are not saying anything
<apachelogger> like not anything at all
<Lure> samppa: did you found new digikam?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It waits soren and geser to vote.
<ScottK> Sput: You around?
<samppa> Lure: no, i saw only jaunty package there
<jjesse-dell9> afternoon
<Lure> samppa: uf, my mistake - did not change release name in upload...
 * Lure needs intrepid machine for testings
<Lure> samppa: packages being built now. sorry for this
<samppa> Lure: no problem, good that the fix is coming :)
<smarter> apachelogger/ScottK: I think I found a bug with quassel's packaging
<apachelogger> don't be silly :P
<smarter> it uses /var/log/quassel/ for logging
<smarter> except /var/log/quassel doesn't exist.
<smarter> apachelogger: ^ :]
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> happens
<apachelogger> smarter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105987/
<apachelogger> that dir should exist
<smarter> what's the dpkg-configure --lt stuff for?
<smarter> *--compare-version
<apachelogger> lower than
<smarter> if i understand correctly, the whole stuff is only run if version is lower than 0.2?
<smarter> yup
<apachelogger> smarter: nil should be lower 0.2
<apachelogger> and $2 is nil for initial install
<apachelogger> smarter: These treat an empty version as earlier than any version: lt le eq ne ge gt. These treat an empty version as later than any version: lt-nl le-nl ge-nl gt-nl.
<LaserJock> that's kind of an interesting way of doing that
<LaserJock> I don't remember exactly but I'd have thought you could have done that via $1 = install vs upgrade cases
<smarter> apachelogger: except I already had quassel installed
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> smarter: good point
<smarter> apachelogger: you can't expect everyone to have stayed with 0.2
<apachelogger> well, logs were introduced later
<smarter> you should probably do it the way LaserJock suggested
<smarter> apachelogger: the 0.3.0 in intrepid doesn't have logs afaik
<apachelogger> the used approach seems to be more common
<apachelogger> but it's flawed
<apachelogger> smarter: yeah
<LaserJock> more common? I've never seen it that way
<apachelogger> LaserJock: take a look at gdm and kdm then :P
<jpds> Can't one just put var/log/quassel in debian/dirs?
 * LaserJock thinks gdm and kdm aren't great standards to go by ;-)
<apachelogger> oh well, they are the most used X11 apps anyway :P
 * smarter +1 with jpds
<smarter> jpds: hi!
<apachelogger> anyway, the problem is that logs were introduced later than the dirs and that version check was only introduced recently
<jpds> smarter: Hey there.
<smarter> apachelogger: also, is a whole group and user for quassel really needed?
<smarter> seem a bit overkill to me
<apachelogger> smarter: so you'd rather have it run as root?
<apachelogger> jpds: that wouldn't remove the dir
<smarter> huh, maybe not ^^"
<jpds> apachelogger: I thought you were trying to create on.
<jpds> -e*
<apachelogger> jpds: we are creating one, just not in all cases that it would be necessary ;-)
<ScottK> Whoever fixes it, I mad a boobo on debian/changelog in the last upload.  It's fixed in bzr, so please use that.
<ScottK> (meaning quassel)
<samppa> Lure: digikam working again with the new build :)
<mok0> That plasmoid-adjustableclock I uploaded has been a huge embarrassment
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<Tm_T> mok0: er?
<mok0> It FTBFS on every platform except my own (amd64) and hppa :-/
<Tm_T> lovely
 * jussi01 kicks Tm_T, BACK TO WORK, I want qt 4.5! :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: I'm not paid developer, so no need to kick me
<Tm_T> jussi01: or, was that offer to finance me? (;)
<jussi01> nope.... :P
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> then let's see if I won lottery then
<jussi01> Tm_T: though I hear nokia are hiring...
<Tm_T> jussi01: I know they are
<Tm_T> I afraid they won't hire me though
<Tm_T> I don't have enough experience I'd say
<Tm_T> but I do have my information in their system
<jussi01> Tm_T: thats cause you are unwilling to move...
<Tm_T> jussi01: well that shouldn't be a problem =)
<smarter> what's preventing a build of qt4.5?
<Tm_T> smarter: my skills in packaging
<smarter> :P
<smarter> should only be a matter of dch -i no?
<Tm_T> smarter: no, patches patches patches
<Tm_T> smarter: except, now debian has it packaged, so that part of it is actually done
<smarter> orly?
<smarter> where?
<Tm_T> in their svn, let me get the url for you
<smarter> thanks
<Tm_T> smarter: svn://svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/qt4-x11
 * smarter svn co that
<Tm_T> smarter: I think there's packaging info for qt 4.5 too, if not, slap me
<smarter> what kind of infos?
<Tm_T> smarter: well, debian dir mostly should be there
<Tm_T> if anything is missing, I'll try to help
<smarter> hmm, qt4-x11 (4.4.3-2) unstable; urgency=low
<Tm_T> hmh, so they haven't updated that
<smarter> first line of the changelog
<Tm_T> let me relook
<smarter> wow, they're already at revision 13418 O_o
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=13418&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 13418 | WABA: Fixed a layout bug with printing
<Tm_T> er
<smarter> ubottu: lulz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lulz
<Tm_T> smarter: yeah, whole svn, not only that package
<smarter> oh :p
<Tm_T> smarter: bah, cannot find
<Tm_T> smarter: anyway, basicly try to remove as much as possible patches
<smarter> most of the patches come from qt-copy
<smarter> which will soon be updated for 4.5
<Tm_T> smarter: yes, and most of those patches are already in 4.5
<smarter> that should make things easier (:
<Tm_T> so they fail
<smarter> "Please note that it is a violation of intergalactic law to use this parameter under false pretenses, so don't let us catch you at it." (http://docs.google.com:80/?action=unsupported_browser ) these Google guys really have nothing better to do :P
<Tm_T> smarter: nah
<Tm_T> smarter: even better "Huomaa, että on galaksienvälisen lain rikkomista käyttää tätä parametriä vääriin tarkoituksiin, joten älä jää kiinni itse teossa.
<Tm_T> Ja se ei todellakaan toimi hyvin."
<Tm_T> smarter: yes, it's localised
<smarter> haha
<smarter> not in French thought
<Tm_T> aa but nobody speaks french
<smarter> pff :p
<ScottK> smarter: Did you fix quassel?
<smarter> ScottK: nop
<smarter> been doing homeworks
 * ScottK considers to speak to smarter about priorities.
<smarter> is it on bzr?
<ScottK> Yes
<smarter> :P
<smarter> cool
<smarter> ScottK: url?
<ScottK> Just a second.
 * ScottK hands smarter http://xkcd.com/519/ first
<smarter> hehe, already read it
<ScottK> Not that I particulalry recommend Perl, but youget the idea
<smarter> I actually did some perls for the first time ever two weeks ago, customized and bug fixed a doxygen comment generator I found on the net
<ScottK> smarter: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/quassel/ubuntu
<smarter> thanks
<ScottK> smarter: Use the debian/changelog in bzr, not in the package.  I slipped up on the last upload
<LaserJock> is the new network manager plasmoid in Jaunty yet?
<vorian> how the heck to you connect a device to the new amarok?
<ScottK> LaserJock: It's not, but Tonio_ reported success with it and is (IIRC) working on a package.
<LaserJock> ScottK: ok, just wondered if I was looking in the wrong place
<ScottK> LaserJock: Tonio_ described http://planetemu.net/temp/nm as a quick and dirty, but working package.
<nhandler> ScottK: DktrKranz thinks that my pbuilder issue might be fixed in debootstrap 1.0.10ubuntu2, but 1.0.10ubuntu1 is the version in intrepid backports. Should I request a backport for it?
<ScottK> nhandler: Yes.  Please request it for Intrepid and Hardy both.
<NCommander> ScottK, hola
<nhandler> ScottK: Will do.
<ScottK> Hola NCommander.
<NCommander> ScottK, care to sponsor kde4libs?
<nhandler> ScottK: Should I first verify that the new version really fixes the issue I am having, or should I just request the backport? My internet is going very slow right now, so I the less navigating of LP, the better
<ScottK> nhandler: Yes
<ScottK> NCommander: Again?  It built?
<NCommander> ScottK, it did?
<ScottK> Yep
<NCommander> ScottK, its still showing 0ubuntu1/FTBFS on ARM
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> the FTBFS page is lagging
<NCommander> :-/
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2/+build/840299
<NCommander> yeah, I just checked it by hand
<NCommander> did you retry all the failed builds?
<ScottK> pimlibs will be done in about an hour
<ScottK> I didn't look past that
 * ScottK has been out.
<NCommander> Oh good, so its not horribly broken like the inital beta port was :-)
<ScottK> No idea.
 * ScottK heads out for more errands ....
<smarter> ScottK: don't have time to dive in debian doc about postinst nor to test it so this will have to wait unless somebody else does it
<apachelogger> yo NCommander
<NCommander> apachelogger, core dev app please :-)
<apachelogger> bug 316256 do people really think 3000000000000 lines of (no debugging symbols found) is useful?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316256 in kdeedu "parley crashes after multi-choice quiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316256
<apachelogger> Nightrose: sounds familiar ^
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> NCommander: tell me what to write
<NCommander> apachelogger, something positive :-P
<NCommander> apachelogger, anyway, how are things for you?
<apachelogger> nice guy, working hard
<apachelogger> all I can say :P
<NCommander> How about submitting patches upstream , doesn't break stuff, that sorta thing ;-)
<NCommander> *shot*
<apachelogger> well, you are being sponsored that implies not breaking things mostly ;-)
<apachelogger> NCommander: drunk ... my bf decided we need to visit some friends because he was bored...
 * apachelogger hates when he does that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea i had a few crashes there as well - not lately though and no idea if it is filed upstream - you'd need to ask Frederik
<Nightrose> or dani_l
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so why is none of those 2 in here? :P
<Nightrose> ;-)
<LaserJock> bah, why does amarok have to use mysql :(
<LaserJock> I really dislike having to install postfix
<NCommander> Riddell, when you around, I'd like to ask you a favor
<nhandler> ScottK: Glad I tested. The debootstrap from Jaunty didn't solve my pbuilder problem :( I guess I'll keep searching for a solution
<apachelogger> LaserJock: mysql-5.1's packaging needs to be changed
<apachelogger> it really just depends on libmysqlclient and the /usr/share/mysql stuff
<LaserJock> apachelogger: will that drop the MTA dependency?
<apachelogger> mostly
<apachelogger> currently it drags in the whole server
<apachelogger> LaserJock: btw, if you know how to make autotools to use usr/share/mysql-5.1 for pkgdatadir instead of ../mysql I'd really appreciate some help :)
 * apachelogger is not able to cope with autotools' way of having its own mind after using cmake for so long :)
<nixternal> ~twitter sitting at the Chicago LUG event preparing to give a presentation for the Ubuntu Global Bug Jam
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<nixternal> bastard
<nixternal> ~identify
<LaserJock> apachelogger: well, I'm not sure but what source package do I need to pull to look?
<smarter> apachelogger: care to fix the quassel postinst stuff? :]
<apachelogger> LaserJock: mysql-dfsg-5.1
<apachelogger> smarter: already have the file open, but being not sober makes that more difficult :P
<smarter> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure debian docs make sense with the right amount of alcool in your blood
<LaserJock> hmm, does the new mysql install for anybody?
<apachelogger> LaserJock: there are "some" issues
 * apachelogger had to wipe all of mysql to get any mysql installed again
<owh> apachelogger: So, how do I answer your question?
<apachelogger> answered myself ;-)
<owh> Heh
<apachelogger> owh: there is currently another problem really ... taskjuggler is still KDE 3 and thus it's documentation is using a different path than (KDE4's) khelpcenter searches in
<apachelogger> + I think it would try to invoke the wrong khelpcenter anyway
<owh> Wonderful :(
<owh> We'll see shortly what it does :)
 * owh crosses fingers.
<owh> apachelogger: Hmm, "Could not launch the KDE Help Centre: Could not find service 'khelpcentre'."
<apachelogger> yeah, trying to invoke the wrong KHC
<owh> That would be a new bug :)
<apachelogger> already reported somewhere
<apachelogger> as is the bug that would appear if you start KHC manually and try to read the doc of a KDE 3 app :P
<apachelogger> but one bug at a time
<owh> So, meanwhile, back at the ranch, what do I do?
<apachelogger> sudo cp -rf /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/taskjuggler /usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/
<owh> ln instead?
<apachelogger> can try, I wouldn't bet on it though
<apachelogger> that should copy it the right path... then when you start khelpcenter manually you should be able to read the docs without annoying first start dialog
<apachelogger> smarter: they are more confusing than ever :P
<apachelogger> LaserJock: btw, it appears to me only preinst gets called with upgrade as argument
<owh> apachelogger: We have lift-off, symbolic link worked just fine. No index prompt.
<LaserJock> apachelogger: ah, interesting
<apachelogger> LaserJock: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html#s-mscriptsinstact
<owh> apachelogger: I'll add a comment to the bug report for others.
<apachelogger> owh: k, thx
<owh> apachelogger: Now that you made it possible to read the help without bombardment, how do we actually go about fixing it, or is this already under-way and I should pull my head in?
<apachelogger> owh: someone needs to rewrite khelpcenter
<owh> ROTFL, small task then :)
<apachelogger> actually it is
<apachelogger> KDE 4 provides file indexer and parser, one just needs to tweak them towards the needs of khelpcenter and redo the GUI
 * owh gets ready for bad news.
<apachelogger> that way one can provide indexing out of the box
<apachelogger> and doesn't have to rely on all the perl that it uses currently in the backend
<apachelogger> there is just none up to that task
<owh> none, or no-one?
<apachelogger> latter
<owh> Hmm, just for fun, I launched the documentation URL in Firefox, seems usable :)
<apachelogger> smarter: suggestions about that quassel fix? ... I was thinking about introducing a new if configure && version lower $blah
<apachelogger> owh: in theory even the gnome helpcenter should be able to use it
<apachelogger> there is just no spec to unify doc search paths
<owh> apachelogger: Now that's an interesting idea.
<apachelogger> I think nixternal is working on something like that
<owh> apachelogger: No, but I suppose a sym-link might just be enough?
<apachelogger> I am not sure how the gnome helpcenter searches for documentation ... KDE's is following a kde-specific path setting in the application's desktop file
<apachelogger> but technically symlinking is enough to expose the documentation to the helpcenter's search path ... getting it listed is a different story ;-)
<LaserJock> apachelogger: gnome does it quite a bit differently
<owh> Enlighten us :)
<smarter> apachelogger: you could check if /var/log/quassel exists (and maybe if the user and group exist too)
<LaserJock> well, in gnome you register a doc with scrollkeeper/rarian and the system docs are usually dropped in /usr/share/gnome/help/
<apachelogger> -(~:$)-> grep 'Doc' /usr/share/applications/kde/taskjuggler.desktop
<LaserJock> I don't think it uses search paths or .desktop files
<apachelogger> DocPath=taskjuggler/index.html
<apachelogger> I find that approach more sane :P
<LaserJock> and it doesn't use HTML either
<LaserJock> so .. quite a bit different than KDE's system
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> KDE uses docbook
<apachelogger> but it can handle HTML
<LaserJock> does it now?
<smarter> now, that's a minimalistic shell prompt
<apachelogger> for quite some time
<LaserJock> for KDE4? I was pretty sure KDE 3 couldn't
<apachelogger> back in the days it didn't, which the reason KHC expects the docpath to be defined with /index.html
<apachelogger> LaserJock: it could at least parse them I think
<apachelogger> LaserJock: also, there were no improvements in KHC for KDE4 ;-)
<LaserJock> Gnome's help system is similar, it does docbook but can do HTML as well I believe
<LaserJock> too bad
<apachelogger> in general KHC could be a pretty decent app
<LaserJock> both Gnome and KDE doc systems could use some real help
<apachelogger> it also hooks into scrollkepper, so you get gnome docs in KDE (in theory)
<apachelogger> + it parses manpages and whatnot
<apachelogger> LaserJock: dockit to the rescue ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: checking for their existance is pointless
<LaserJock> apachelogger: well, there's supposed be this mythical "Project Mallard" that something like that
<apachelogger> smarter: that is why the maintainer scripts get called with the version in the first place
<LaserJock> but it's got some interesting features like a new format/language for writing docs
<claydoh> are there any guide/docs for quassel?
<apachelogger> LaserJock: what we need is a lib shared amongst all doc viewer apps, handling indexing and parsing and stuff
 * claydoh needs to write soem sort of how-to once he learns how-to
<LaserJock> apachelogger: yeah, I agree
<apachelogger> LaserJock: the actually apps should just be guis parsing whatever data the lib spits out
<LaserJock> apachelogger: it's such a common thing that it really could use a common system for the backend
<apachelogger> claydoh: don't think so... well, other than the stuff on the website anyway
<claydoh> apachelogger: heh not much there, if any :(
<LaserJock> oh, I've got a question for you experienced KDE4'ers
<apachelogger> LaserJock: yeah, KHC is actually just a couple of widgets surrinding a KHTML kpar to view the doc content ;-)
<LaserJock> whenever I open Dolphin it doesn't go to ~/
<owh> apachelogger, LaserJock, it's been fun. Thanks both for your time. It's time for bed.
<apachelogger> everything else is done in the backend
<apachelogger> owh: good night
<apachelogger> LaserJock: does it go to /Documents?
<LaserJock> kinda
<apachelogger> we talked about that earlier ... Nightrose and vorian have that as well
<apachelogger> no clue as to why though
<apachelogger> never saw that issue
<LaserJock> it does but my ~/Documents is actually a symlink somewhere else and it goes there
<LaserJock> I've seen this both on Intrepid and Jaunty
<apachelogger> hm
<Nightrose> LaserJock: you can change it in systemsettings -> about me
<apachelogger> all 3 of you must have temperated with some setting :P
<Nightrose> but it doesn't stick
<Nightrose> narf
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i definitely have not ;-)
<apachelogger> seriously, there must be something you did or installed to trigger that issue
<Nightrose> any ideas what it could be?
<apachelogger> not really
<LaserJock> it says in the Dolphin preferences that it should go to my home folder
<Nightrose> LaserJock: same here
<apachelogger> LaserJock: that is broken I heared
<apachelogger> weird as well though
<LaserJock> Nightrose: do you have a bug report for it?
<Nightrose> LaserJock: there is a kde bug for it yes
<LaserJock> I'm also somewhat confused by "Root"
<Nightrose> sec - i'll try to find the link
<LaserJock> normally I would think of it going to /root
<LaserJock> and it's a red icon like you would see for a root user
<LaserJock> kinda confusing
<apachelogger> Oo
<Nightrose> LaserJock: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177474
<ubottu> KDE bug 177474 in kcm_useraccount "Documents path in About me panel is not stored" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Nightrose> LaserJock: what does root do for you?
<apachelogger> aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> I blame ubuntu :P
<LaserJock> Nightrose: it takes me to /
<apachelogger> LaserJock, Nightrose: please paste your .config/user-dirs.dirs
<LaserJock> yeah, I wondered about that, I mess with user-dirs.dirs
<LaserJock> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106063/
 * apachelogger giggles
<Nightrose> http://pastebin.com/d4c68eb5b
<LaserJock> but for the last 6 years of Linux usage when you say "root" with a big red icon that means /root/
<apachelogger> my pension that it will work if you change the documetns path :P
<LaserJock> well sure, but why the heck would i want to do that?
<apachelogger> well
<Nightrose> apachelogger: but won't that get overwritten on next start?
<apachelogger> no
<LaserJock> Nightrose: no
<Nightrose> ok
 * Nightrose tries
<apachelogger> Nightrose: xdg defines $USER overrides $SYSTEM
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> LaserJock: a) snapshot of that root problem
<apachelogger> b) multiple options to the problem:
<apachelogger> * something changed in ubuntu at some point confusing KDE
<apachelogger> unlikely ;-)
<apachelogger> * Qt is returning a wrong path when queried for $HOME
<apachelogger> * KDE returns a wrong path when queried for $HOME
<LaserJock> well, is Dolphin using XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR ?
<apachelogger> * Dolphin is being smart and uses $DOCUMENTPATH for $HOME
<LaserJock> I don't think it should
<Nightrose> +1
<LaserJock> I want it to use what I tell it
<smarter> I think it does
<LaserJock> and it says that it defaults to $HOME
<Nightrose> right
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106066/
<LaserJock> XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR should certainly be in Places
 * apachelogger is wondering why that stupid app uses Qt over KDE :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> LaserJock, Nightrose: if you start dolphin from $terminal ... where does it go
<apachelogger> make sure you have all other dolphin windows closed before
<LaserJock> huh, it goes to $HOME
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Exec=dolphin %i -caption "%c" "%u"
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i already changed XDG_DIRS and it works fine now
<apachelogger> how would that Exec line cause that it goes elsewhere
<Nightrose> hope it is the same after a restart ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey, don't question me!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *g* I never would honey :P
<apachelogger> you just did :P
<Nightrose> how could i question the mighty ninja
<apachelogger> good question indeed
 * apachelogger is wondering why his keyboard is blinking that stupid battery light so often
<LaserJock> hmm, a lot of KDE apps don't seem to have man pages
<apachelogger> draining my battery like that
<apachelogger> LaserJock: most of them only accept KDE default options + maybe a URL anyway
<apachelogger> besides --help
<LaserJock> apachelogger: yeah, so if I edit the dolphin menu item to be just "dolphin" it works as it should
<apachelogger> execve("/usr/bin/dolphin", ["dolphin", "-icon", "system-file-manager", "-caption", "Dolphin", "", "--nofork"], [/* 34 vars */]) = 0
<apachelogger> straced
<LaserJock> apachelogger: in fact, when I do that then the dolphin configuration setting works
<apachelogger> most weird
<apachelogger> how does it know what to use?
<apachelogger> pathwise
<apachelogger> that call from $menu doesn't seem to be any different
<LaserJock> well, if I call just dolphin it uses .kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<apachelogger> LaserJock: and when started from the menu it does not?
<LaserJock> apachelogger: as long as the menu item is just "dolphin" it does
<apachelogger> Oo
<LaserJock> apachelogger: got it!
<LaserJock> dolphin %i -caption "%c" "%u" doesn't work, but dolphin %i -caption "%c" %u does ;-)
 * apachelogger reads the xdg spec :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> LaserJock: got an strace of that?
<apachelogger> the one I pasted contains an empty ""
<apachelogger> execve("/usr/bin/dolphin", ["dolphin", "-icon", "system-file-manager", "-caption", "Dolphin", "--nofork"], [/* 34 vars */]) = 0
<apachelogger> LaserJock: I think we have found ourselfs a bug ;-)
<LaserJock> apachelogger: well, that's good at least :-)
<apachelogger> it's flawed
<apachelogger> the "" is unecessary
<apachelogger> just tired with xdg-open, they get added automagically
<apachelogger> also grepping the other KDE apps shows that they also use %u/%U without quotation marks
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pling
<LaserJock> apachelogger: so is it just a bug with the dolphin .desktop?
<apachelogger> well, yes, and no
<Nightrose> apachelogger: plong
<apachelogger> LaserJock: the question is really why dolphin goes to documentsdir if it is called with an empty URL
<apachelogger> Nightrose: didn't you say some other component was affected as well?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: file open and save was acting up as well iirc
<Nightrose> and the file browser in kate
<Nightrose> that one definitely also used documents as starting folder
<LaserJock> apachelogger: well, if they're trying to be smart the fallback to XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR if it can't open the URL
<LaserJock> apachelogger: is it an empty or a bad URL?
<apachelogger> empty... see the first execve line I pasted
<apachelogger> LaserJock: also, it makes sense for most documents, certainly not for dolphin
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> on the CLI if I do dolphin "" I get the right directory anyway :/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is peter on IRC?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: rarely
<apachelogger> LaserJock: maybe it is the combination of those settings?
<apachelogger> doesn't seem so
<apachelogger> spec sezs:
<apachelogger>  
<apachelogger>  Implementations must take care not to expand field codes into multiple arguments unless explicitly instructed by this specification. This means that name fields, filenames and other replacements that can contain spaces must be passed as a single argument to the executable program after expansion.
<apachelogger> means we must not care why dolphin falls back to documents since the desktop file is flawed anyway :P
<apachelogger> I am wondering why all the KDE apps quote %c though
<apachelogger> LaserJock: can you check if any GNOME apps do that?
<LaserJock> apachelogger: do what specifically?
<LaserJock> the fallback or handle quoting the same?
<apachelogger> LaserJock: have -capation "%c" in their exec line
<apachelogger> most of the KDE apps do that, even though the spec suggests it's unnecessary
<LaserJock> apachelogger: heh, *no* apps other KDE4 ones do that on my Intrepid Ubuntu system
<LaserJock> *other than
<ScottK> apachelogger: I wonder if it got copied from old KDE3 packages and not corrected.
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> doesn't do any harm
<apachelogger> either way worth sending a mail to kde-devel
<apachelogger> anyone wanna do that?
 * ScottK looks around for someone subscribed to kde-devel?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^
<Nightrose> ScottK: yea
 * ScottK goes to pick up $ELDEST_CHILD from work.
<Nightrose> what do you need?
<ScottK> Nightrose: Just read farther  back.
<Nightrose> ah i can send it but no time to write it sorry
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ScottK will write a mail you have to forward to kde-devel, since you are lazy and ScottKis not :P
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> perfect
<ScottK> No.  I'm leaving and my old tired brain will have forgotten by the time I get back.
 * ScottK waves bye-bye.
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have time to lure  kevin_kofler in?
 * apachelogger is wondering if that highlighted Lure :P
<Nightrose> hmmm let me try
<Nightrose> apachelogger: asked
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: heya
<Kevin_Kofler> Hi! So why did I get summoned here? :-)
<Nightrose> *lol*
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: first of all: I am working on a fix for https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=466266 ... secondly we are low on hackers right now and need to deploy a mail to kde-devel, and would know if you have time to write that mail ;-)
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 466266 in kdebase "Dolphin opens $HOME/Documents by default, ignoring the home folder setting" [Medium,Assigned]
<Kevin_Kofler> @first: Great! @second: Well, I'm fairly busy as well... What should the mail be about?
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: we basically just want to inform everyone that the quotation -caption "%c"  in desktop files is not necessary according to spec and not common in gnomeland, so we should drop it
<apachelogger> the dolphin issue is caused by quotating %u, so in general everyone should refrain from using quotes on the replacement codes
<Kevin_Kofler> What should it use then? -caption %c? Or nothing at all?
<apachelogger> -caption %c
<apachelogger> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-1.1.html#exec-variables
<apachelogger> Implementations must take care not to expand field codes into multiple arguments unless explicitly instructed by this specification. This means that name fields, filenames and other replacements that can contain spaces must be passed as a single argument to the executable program after expansion.
<LaserJock> apachelogger: Gnomeland doesn't use -caption period that I can see, I'm not sure whether they'd quote it or not
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> LaserJock: did you grep for %c or -caption?
 * apachelogger thinks -caption is a Qt/KDE option really
<Kevin_Kofler> How does the following sound? I mostly just used your information and brought it into a coherent form. (Sorry, long paste coming.)
<Kevin_Kofler> Subject: Unnecessary quoting in .desktop files
<Kevin_Kofler> We noticed that several KDE .desktop files are quoting their substitutions,
<Kevin_Kofler> e.g.:
<Kevin_Kofler> -caption "%c"
<Kevin_Kofler> According to the desktop-entry-spec:
<Kevin_Kofler> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-1.1.html#exec-variables
<Kevin_Kofler> this is not necessary:
<Kevin_Kofler> > Implementations must take care not to expand field codes into multiple
<Kevin_Kofler> > arguments unless explicitly instructed by this specification. This means that
<Kevin_Kofler> > name fields, filenames and other replacements that can contain spaces must be
<Kevin_Kofler> > passed as a single argument to the executable program after expansion.
<Kevin_Kofler> Instead, the substitution should not be quoted:
<Kevin_Kofler> -caption %c
<Kevin_Kofler> In some cases, this actually causes bugs. For example, "%u" does not work,
<Kevin_Kofler> causing https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=466266
<Kevin_Kofler> Also note that GNOME does not use this type of quoting in their .desktop files.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 466266 in kdebase "Dolphin opens $HOME/Documents by default, ignoring the home folder setting" [Medium,Assigned]
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: sounds good to me :)
 * apachelogger just noticed that dolphin doesn't even follow the caption argument
<apachelogger> choqok does ... hooray for choqok :D
<Kevin_Kofler> It's interesting that ubottu actually handles foreign bug trackers currently. The bot which runs in some Fedora channels (e.g. #fedora-meeting) always thinks every bug URL is from bugzilla.redhat.com, if we post about a KDE bug, it'll look up the unrelated RH one which happens to have the same number. :-/
<Kevin_Kofler> s/currently/correctly/
<LaserJock> apachelogger: I grepped for caption and I tried to grep for %c but I'm not sure if my grep foo was right
<apachelogger> grep -r -i "%c" /usr/share/applications/
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: all thanks to our very own stdin :)
<LaserJock> apachelogger: yep, just KDE
<apachelogger> filling up the bot with python love
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: any clue what software your bot is running?
<Kevin_Kofler> I think it's the same old bugbot software also running on some KDE chans, just tuned to use bugzilla.redhat.com instead of bugs.kde.org.
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: if you have some kind of bot maintainer I recommend poking stdin some time. ubottu got loads of fine features, e.g. a factoids feature, which proofs very useful in our support channels :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sebas: it just hit me ... we could make automatic commit parsing a lot easier if we establish a policy to just reference the original commit for a backport... then the script could grab the description from that commit and the whole message will make more sense in most cases
<apachelogger> a max. message length would be useful I guess :)
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler, Nightrose, vorian, LaserJock: dolphin's %u fix commited for 4.2 and 4.3
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *hug*
 * apachelogger is wondering if we even have an ubuntu bug for that
<apachelogger> anyway .. back to NCommander's core dev app
<ScottK> apachelogger: We fix the bugs before they can even become bugs ....
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: the changes to bug triage must have been better than I thought ;-)
<Kevin_Kofler> :-)
<apachelogger> NCommander: mine was better integrated in the desktop btw :P
<apachelogger> even had a desktop file ^_^
<LaserJock> apachelogger ++
<LaserJock> hmm, messed it up, was gonna give apachelogger some karma
 * apachelogger can hack the database and give himself more karma anyway :P
<LaserJock> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 7
<LaserJock> ~karma apachelogger ++
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help karma'
<apachelogger> wasn't that like at 4 at only some days ago?
<NCommander> ~karma ncommander
<kubotu> karma for ncommander: 2
<apachelogger> ~karma JontheEchidna
<NCommander> ;.;
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 8
<NCommander> ncommander++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gaining :P
<mcasadevall> NCommander++
<mcasadevall> ...
<apachelogger> lol
<mcasadevall> :-/
<LaserJock> apachelogger++
<mcasadevall> ~karma help
<kubotu> karma for help: -3
<mcasadevall> -_-
<apachelogger> LaserJock++
<mcasadevall> ~karma NCommander
<kubotu> karma for NCommander: 4
<LaserJock> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 9
<mcasadevall> Oh wait
<mcasadevall> its working!
<mcasadevall> NCommander++
<mcasadevall> NCommander++
<mcasadevall> ~karma NCommander
<kubotu> karma for NCommander: 6
<mcasadevall> AHAHA!
<LaserJock> geeze, somebodies really pleased with themselves ;-)
<apachelogger> ~karma NCommander
<kubotu> karma for NCommander: 6
<NCommander> ~karma NCommander
<kubotu> karma for NCommander: 6
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> I *think* I broke the bot
 * apachelogger can't haxx0r the dtabase anymore
<NCommander> bah
<apachelogger> omg
<NCommander> PMing the bot doesn't work
<NCommander> me++
<apachelogger> NCommander: that would be lame anyway
<apachelogger> ~karmastats
<kubotu> 248 items. Best: C (77); Worst: > (-24)
<NCommander> What? I'm just correcting my karma for the US inflation rate.
<apachelogger> I still wonder what >-- is
<NCommander> ~karmastats
<kubotu> 248 items. Best: C (77); Worst: > (-25)
<NCommander> lol
<LaserJock> NCommander: heh
<NCommander> ~karma Python
<kubotu> karma for Python: 1
<apachelogger> ~karmaa NCommander
<NCommander> ~karma NCommander
<LaserJock> ~karma Ruby
<kubotu> Ruby has neutral karma
<kubotu> NCommander has neutral karma
<apachelogger> broken
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> :D
<NCommander> apachelogger, no, you can't spell
<NCommander> apachelogger--
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> (this is abuse of the bot and I know it
<NCommander> Oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that does it
<NCommander> I know how C is getting so high
<apachelogger> no core dev recommendation for you
<NCommander> C++ is a fun programming language :-)
<NCommander> ~karma NCommander
<kubotu> NCommander has neutral karma
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> ~karma C
<kubotu> karma for C: 78
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> C++ has been said 79 times in this channel
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I said C-- at least once
<NCommander> apachelogger++ && apachelogger++
<NCommander> there, your karma is fixed
 * apachelogger adds that to the mail
<NCommander> wait, what?!
 * NCommander begs apachelogger to ++ my application
<NCommander> hrm ...
<NCommander> ~karma to
<kubotu> karma for to: 1
<NCommander> lol
 * NCommander finds he can be amused by simple things
<apachelogger> NCommander: if that karma would reflect your core dev application....
<NCommander> wait, what?
<apachelogger> NCommander: what I did sponsor?
<apachelogger> did I sponsor?
<NCommander> A bunch of KDE portability fixes
 * apachelogger thinks he doesn't sponsor because NCommander usually pings when apachelogger is in bed cuddeling with the laptop
<apachelogger> no, hold on
<apachelogger> cuddeling in bed, with laptop
<apachelogger> no, also weird
<apachelogger> scratch that
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: more precise please :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, how about "falling asleep with my laptop on my chest for heat.
<NCommander> :-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that doesn't fit the situation, much more weird than that
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> what did I sponsor?
<apachelogger> NCommander: I am not going to take that release packaging into account because that was quite flawed IIRC
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> tell you what
<apachelogger> NCommander: KDE 4.2.0 is soon going to be released soonish ... how would you like coordinating and doing the reviewing for that?
<apachelogger> soon soonish
 * apachelogger should go to bed
<NCommander> I'll think about it
<apachelogger> NCommander: if that goes well I will even throw everyone in a well who claims you are not ready :P
<NCommander> Tempting
<apachelogger> NCommander: just tell me if you want to do it, then I'll drop a mail about it ... otherwise I will send what I have now, which I think doesn't help too much as it is no hard evidence of your qualification
<NCommander> apachelogger, let me sleep on it
 * NCommander has to make sure he will have the time to do it
<NCommander> I'm doing a Xfce release this weekend/week so it might be a bit before we get that far
<apachelogger> vorian: btw, we should start working on our talk :P
<apachelogger> The current issue in workspace vs bindings is mostly a runtime vs buildtime
<apachelogger> issue though.
<apachelogger> workspace needs bindings at runtime, but actually not at build time. CMake
<apachelogger> checks at build time.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> FYI, kde4libs and pimlibs are built on armel.  -runtime should finish in a bit and bindings sometime before the heat death of the universe.
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> what happened to rgreening?
<ScottK> Busy w/ $WORK last I heard
<apachelogger> http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde/branches/kde4.2/packages/kdebase-workspace/debian/patches/23_do_not_depend_on_bindings.diff?rev=13106
<ScottK> apachelogger: Since upstream dumped all the nepomuk bindings anyway, not sure it matters for right now.
<apachelogger> they did?
<apachelogger> poor nepomuk
<ScottK> Look at the first post-rc svn commit for bindings
 * ScottK saved a copy.
<apachelogger> it would be interesting if they came to conclusion what to do with the plasma bindings though
<apachelogger> there was a discussion about that dep conflict at the packager list
 * apachelogger notes that the packager list is not often leading to results from what he noticed :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: you have 4.1.4?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes
<ScottK> So far so good here.
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you please test http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179921
<ubottu> KDE bug 179921 in general "KDE 4 1 4, context menu - paste file option is always grayed out" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
 * ScottK looks
<apachelogger> I am not sure if I exchanged the tarball
<ScottK> IIRC that fix it patched in
<ScottK> I can certainly paste
<apachelogger> yeah, jr fixed it
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
<ScottK> There was some kind of OMG you must add this patch message.
 * ScottK brain dumped the details after seeing the patch was in our package
<apachelogger> yeah, dfaure sent it to kde-packager very close to release day and I didn't exchange the tarball right away because I was @work
<apachelogger> anyway, all good :)
 * ScottK considers the post-release point updates are going pretty good and maybe we ought to get formal permission from the tech board.
 * ScottK and kees just did one for clamav.
 * ScottK dinners
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-18
<LaserJock> anybody know of a ssh-add frontend for KDE?
<jjesse-dell9> wow 200 channels on satelilite tv and nothing to watch
<claydoh> jjesse-dell9: new survivorman is it for me, else nada to watch :(
<LaserJock> wow, 200
 * claydoh has about that on cable
<LaserJock> I just got my DTV converter thingy and I have like 3 new channels, I think I'm up to ~7 :-)
<jjesse-dell9> i havent received my convertor thingy coupon yet
<jjesse-dell9> probablly should
 * claydoh just needs showtime, discovery, animal planet and maybe one or 2 more
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: did you sign up for it?
<jjesse-dell9> nope
<jjesse-dell9> too lazy
<LaserJock> it takes quite a while to get them
<LaserJock> it's also kinda hard to find cheap converters
<LaserJock> I got mine from Tiger Direct, $0.01 + $7.99 shipping :-)
<claydoh> walmart only has 49 dollar ones, the 'free' ones are getting scarce
 * claydoh has his coupin expiring in a few weeks
<LaserJock> mine is ok but the audio has like a background buzz that you can hear when the TV is turned down
<claydoh> before the coupons were out they were 20 buck
 * claydoh does not much care for quassel yet :(
<LaserJock> I don't either, but I haven't tried it much
<LaserJock> I went from konversation to irssi, i tried kvirc and didn't like it either
<claydoh> I am making a vain attempt to be as qt4/kde4 as possible, just to see
<claydoh> tho I will be installing kmymoney2 before long,
<claydoh> and already have miro running
<ScottK-desktop> claydoh: The upstream devs have been very open to suggestions from us.
 * LaserJock goes to give it another go
<LaserJock> I have yet to get through the configuration
<ScottK-desktop> vorian: Do we still need to do Universe plasmoid rebuilds again?
<vorian> ScottK-desktop: yep
<vorian> i was just getting ready to do that
<vorian> odd
<ScottK-desktop> OK.  Great.
<ScottK-desktop> I'll be here to help out in a bit.
<vorian> ok
<ScottK-desktop> I've still got all the ones I did last time on my hard drive.
<vorian> i don't :(
<vorian> ScottK-desktop: can you tell me which ones you have?
<ScottK-desktop> vorian: Not right now.  $ELDEST_CHILD has posession of my laptop (It's got the only copy of XP we own and she's doing iTunes on her iPod Touch).
<vorian> ok
<ScottK-desktop> I should be able to retrieve it in ~20 minutes or so.
<vorian> when you are ready just shout
<ScottK-desktop> Will do.
<LaserJock> ScottK-desktop: this quassel thing is pretty non-intuitive. Why is there a huge logo thing and like 2 lines of chat at the top?
<claydoh> ScottK-desktop: same here, it is mostly just confusing to saet up as a standalone client still
<neversfelde> ScottK-desktop: do we need a quassel guide for kubuntu docs?
<claydoh> neversfelde: I am checking it out just for that purlose (hopefully)
<claydoh> umm purpose
<LaserJock> I see a nick list thing, but no nicks in it
<LaserJock> I can't figure out how to set what channels to join
<claydoh> but am still confused by the setup and options, and very little documentation anywhere
<neversfelde> claydoh: I wrote a german one
<neversfelde> http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Kubuntu_benutzen/Internet/Quassel
<neversfelde> probably I can find some translators
<LaserJock> it took me a while to figure out how to connect to the server (I just started clicking on things)
<claydoh> well I can look at it to get the rough idea
<vorian> gaaah
<claydoh> LaserJock: lol thats how I got in :)
<vorian> my screen keeps freezing
 * Hobbsee puts it in front of the heater
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> \o
 * JontheEchidna was playing volleyball with some friends at the gym
 * Hobbsee picks JontheEchidna up, and serves him over the net
 * claydoh hugs his laptop, its -1F/-18C here in maine, and he is feeling drafts :(
<Hobbsee> impromptu volleyball game in #kubuntu-devel?
 * vorian spikes it
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: I heard it got down to -40 in maine a few days ago
<JontheEchidna> -40 C and F :P
<neversfelde> claydoh: if you need help for documentation, call me. My english is not very good, but I think I can translate it and you can guess the meaning :)
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: yeah, waaay up north, but here in Bangor *only* -23
<JontheEchidna> near Concord we got -17F
<claydoh> neversfelde: cool, thanks! my german is pretty nonexistent, but i will see how I can do, good that there are graphics to go with it, which helps alot
<ScottK-desktop> Please everyone take notes so we can get stuff fixed/documented.
 * ScottK-desktop points Sput about 10 - 15 minutes ago ....
<Sput> yay :)
<LaserJock> this thing is too .... KDE
<ScottK> vorian: http://pastebin.com/f5c800005 (I have seized controlof the laptop).
<Sput> I think the welcome screen will help with that first-time-users stuff :)
 * Sput pokes seele about a mockup/suggestions how that could look like again
<neversfelde> claydoh: k, I will ask if someone from kubuntu-de.org can translate this document.
<ScottK> Actually $ELDEST_CHILD announced "I'm done, thanks and handed it back with 5% battery.
<vorian> ScottK: ok (i already did kbstate)
<ScottK> vorian: OK.  I won't do it again, again.
<ScottK> First I have to push $YOUNGEST_CHILD into bed.
<LaserJock> how do I change what channels are joined at startup?
<vorian> alrighty
<Sput> ah, also I'm currently moving all config files to the XDG location (in ~/.config I guess), and make sure quassel won't need a $HOME anymore by providing a --configdir switch
<claydoh> neversfelde: thanks! I will focus mastly on the standalone version, and not the 'core' and 'client' parts probably
<neversfelde> LaserJock: quassel should remember
<ryanakca> LaserJock: In irssi?
<LaserJock> can I tell it to not do that?
<ryanakca> nevermind :)
<Sput> LaserJock: start it with --norestore
<LaserJock> ryanakca: no, I know how to do that
<Sput> (or -n)
<LaserJock> Sput: that's rather unfortunate
<neversfelde> claydoh: I should have a look at this, currently using client - core
<LaserJock> I don't want my IRC client to remember what channels I was in, I want to tell which ones to join
<claydoh> neversfelde: yes, we need something to assist us 'normal' users in setting this up :)
<neversfelde> claydoh: where are you writing the documentation?
<ryanakca> Could someone provide me with some inspiration as to the source of my defective Jaunty (Kubuntu, current daily, alternative, i386) CD? The md5sums of the downloaded image and the server image match, and the md5sum of the local image and the burned image match according to k3b. I've tried burning it three times across two CDs, but it fails every time I put it through verify CD on its boot menu. Any ideas as to the source of the problem?
<Sput> note: we are still working on streamlining the UI
<Sput> in particular the welcome experience
<claydoh> neversfelde: nowhere yet, just decided to look at it and maybe try out a wiki page
<LaserJock> Sput: sure, just trying to give some feedback
<Sput> sure :)
<Sput> also, our wiki has grown the past couple days: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/wiki/quassel-irc
<neversfelde> claydoh: if you try out the wiki page, tell me
<neversfelde> Sput: I#d like to help with documentation, probably we can port http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Kubuntu_benutzen/Internet/Quassel to a more general version?
<claydoh> neversfelde: google translator is terrible :)
<neversfelde> as I told before, my english is not so ggod
<neversfelde> claydoh: I could have told you before
<neversfelde> :)
<claydoh> had to try :)
<neversfelde> hehe
 * claydoh likes the notifications in quassel
<Sput> well, people over in #quassel are working on that (mainly sph, I think), so if you like to collaborate, I'm all for it :)
 * neversfelde too
<LaserJock> notifications?
<neversfelde> Sput: k, I will ask there tomorrow
<Sput> cool :)
<Sput> I need to go to bed too, it's 3:20 already
<neversfelde> oh, wow
<claydoh> LaserJock: quassel is using the kde4.2 notification thingy
<LaserJock> hmm, I guess I turned off notifications
<LaserJock> I generally really dislike notifications
<vorian> ScottK: i'm finished with everything not on your list, i'll start at le bottom
<vorian> LaserJock: i'm in the same boat
<LaserJock> I've wondered how possible it would be to have like a "disable all notifications" option in System Settings
<vorian> <3 irssi + flashy screen
 * ScottK tosses out http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/todays-tip-turning-off-fancy-schmancy.html
<claydoh> I should do that, as they are getting annoying in a Vista-uac-like way
 * neversfelde asked for ztranslators in our foruj
<neversfelde> gnah
<neversfelde> batterie power is low
<LaserJock> ScottK: is that *all* notifications, I can't quite tell what he's saying
<ScottK> LaserJock: You now know as much as I do.
<LaserJock> plasma_applet_systemtray, that looks like maybe it'd be right
<ScottK> vorian: You did kbstate already. right?
<vorian> ScottK: knock rsibreak off your list
<vorian> ScottK: yep
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> kepas was not fixed
<ScottK> vorian: Did you do plasmoid-toggle-compositing?
 * ScottK did the others above that.
<vorian> no
<ScottK> OK.  I got that one.
<vorian> im trying to fix kepas at the moment :)
<K`zan> I'm no dev and I am RATHER *frustrated* after a week of KDE4, but I really need to say this to someone?
<ScottK> vorian: I'm also rather proud of how I made that list: ls | grep tar | pastebinit
<vorian> ScottK: that was impressive :)
<ScottK> ;-)
 * vorian needs pastebinit
 * ScottK has only recently started using it and is finding it very handy.
<vorian> oh, we have batpaste!
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106179/
<vorian> woot!
<K`zan> KDE4 is bloodly useless other than being, perhaps, "pretty".  What in God's name were  you thinking to force 4 on us in the state that it is in?  I've been with kubuntu for a good while, but I need to go someplace where people are still providing the functionality in 3.5.  Releasing 4 with no options is simply unacceptable.  I *do* appreciate your efforts, but this is absurd.
<seele> fyi there is an option in system settings to configure notifcations on the application level
<vorian> ScottK: if you have bat-tools, you have batpaste
<K`zan> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, hopefully 4 will catch up someday and I can come back to kubuntu.
<claydoh> :o
<K`zan> Off to gnome or some other distro, sigh, cry...
<claydoh> seele: but not necessarily for plasmoids, afaik. for example, my weather plasmoid pops one up for every update
<seele> claydoh: ah.. yes, i think aaron blogged about how to configure that stuff
<vorian> yay! kepas is fix0red
<claydoh> seele: not sure, but it still showed an 'old-style' poup
<claydoh> I just set my refresf time to something more sane than the 10 minutes i set it to :)
<seele> it should really even be using a popup.. weather information is like time.  information on demand
<seele> *shouldnt
<claydoh> I am not 10 percent, that was this morning when I tried it out, and got a notification that I thought was the weather info download
<ScottK> vorian: The bat stuff is far too magical for me so far.
<vorian> patpase is simple
<vorian> batpaste, even
<vorian> batpaste your.file
<ScottK> Same as pastebinit
<ScottK> vorian: With your "I want to do more server team stuff" hat on, want a security update to do?
<vorian> sure
<ScottK> OK.  I'll mail you some stuff.  What address?
<vorian> vorian@ubuntu.com
<ScottK> OK.  Queuing it up now.
<vorian> got it
<vorian> or part
<ScottK> vorian: Should be 3.
<ScottK> Just sent the last.
<vorian> alrighty
<vorian> yep, have them all
 * vorian gets busy
<ScottK> I'll catch the -backports releases via  an updated backport.
 * ScottK fixed Jaunty already.
<ScottK> vorian: Let me know if you have any questions.
<vorian> I'm sure i will, i'm reading over the process now
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<ScottK> NCommander: Any chance you could look at kde4bindings FTBFS on Sparc (It built on armel, BTW)
<NCommander> Can you just check to make sure its not an ICE?
 * NCommander is seeing if he can kick his MacBook PRO alive
<ScottK> NCommander: It didn't seem to be.  It looked like some kind of unknown type error
<NCommander> link?
<ScottK> Getting
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4bindings/4%3A4.1.96-0ubuntu1/+build/835052/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-sparc.kde4bindings_4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> seele: We may be a little late tomorrow.
<ScottK> $YOUNGEST has a birthday party to attend and the math doesn't quite work.
<NCommander> ScottK, this is a KDE4 release party?
<ScottK> NCommander: No.  This is taking my teenage daughter to Linux Chicks.
<NCommander> Oh
 * NCommander remembers seele saying something about that on her blog
<ScottK> Release party is in a week or two.
<NCommander> Ugh, I'd love to attend (and meet you in person) but I'll be in germany :-/
<ScottK> We'll manage it at some point.
<ScottK> My wife left town for $WORK stuff for 6 weeks today, so I'll be due some time off from the kids when the next UDS comes around.
<ScottK> Does anyone else get a preview window when you hover over a link in Quassel?
<astromme> Sk yes I do
<ScottK> I'm still trying to decide if it's really cool or really annoying.
<astromme> ScottK: ^^ is for you
<ScottK> Yes.
<astromme> Yeah, I'm undecided as well
<vorian> ScottK: you need these from gutsy on, correct?
<astromme> You can disable it in the preferences
<ScottK> vorian: The security issue that came with 2.8.1 only needs to go to Intrepid.  It doesn't affect Gutsy/Hardy
<vorian> ok
<ScottK> vorian: The other one is just Hardy/Intrepid.
<ScottK> The Guty version doesn't even have the functions in question.
<ScottK> Guty/Gutsy
<vorian> there is one in gutsy backports
<ScottK> Yes, I'm working on testing 2.8.1 backports now.
<ScottK> Generally in backports unless there's a good reason not we do security stuff by just doing a new backport
<vorian> ok
<ScottK> vorian: Actually now that I think about it, don't bother with Hardy.  The crash issue has a workaround and so an SRU is probable excessive.
<ScottK> So just Intrepid.
<vorian> alrighty
<seele> ScottK: no worries, we'll probably be there for several hours :)
<ScottK> Great.
<vorian> 
<vorian> that was a control O
<ScottK> Any suggestions on how to get my mouse back (It's locked in place and won't move)?  Keyboard (obviously) works fine.
<seele> did you restart x or trying to avoid that?
<ScottK> Trying to avoid that
<ScottK> Although since I'm still on Intrepid, at least ctrl-alt-backspace works.
 * ScottK says what the heck and restarts it.
<seele> :-/
<ScottK-desktop> Restarting X didn't do it either.
<ScottK-desktop> Rebooting that box now.
<seele> huh.. is it a usb mouse or a touchpad?
 * ScottK-desktop is not a fan of 2.6.27
<ScottK-desktop> Touchpad
<seele> hope reboot works
<ScottK-desktop> I choose to blame the kernel.
<ScottK-desktop> Yep.  Coming back up working now.
<ScottK-desktop> It's funny, I'm reading headlines like "Washington visitors looking to be part of history" and thinking all of the people I've met that live in the area are just looking to avoid traffic.
<seele> yeah really
<seele> the grocery store was crazy today.. usually sunday is the busy day
<ScottK> I'm liking Konqueror as a web browser a lot more now that I switched the default font to 8 pt.
<ScottK> NCommander: kdebase-workspace FTBFS on armel due to your standard Qreal type problem.
<NCommander> -_-;
<ScottK-desktop> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.1.96-0ubuntu3/+build/838024/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.kdebase-workspace_4:4.1.96-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> vorian: You still up?
 * ScottK blows the dust off his dapper pbuilder.
 * ScottK heads to bed.  Good night all.
<ScottK-desktop> OK.  Not quite.
<ScottK-desktop> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21301859/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.plasmoid-toggle-compositing_0.2.1-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is in Universe, but I'd appreciate it if you'd have a look at that one too (same type of failure).
<NCommander> ScottK-desktop, sure
<ScottK-desktop> Thanks.
<ScottK-desktop> NCommander: I kicked off retries on everything that didn't need kdebase or -workspace, so we should have a decent idea of where we stand tomorrow.
<NCommander> THanks ScottK
<NCommander> Riddell, EPING
<apachelogger> ~twitter update I feel like an elephant slept on my head
<kubotu> status updated
<jussi01> lol
<apachelogger> los would be preferred
<apachelogger> TaskJugglerUI: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN6KParts16BrowserExtension10setURLArgsERKNS_7URLArgsE
<apachelogger> I wonder how that is possible with a  change that is not even related to any KPart
 * apachelogger seriously hates kdelibs
<wesley> the bug that in wont come in kde4.2 rc is still not fixed
<wesley> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/106414/ guys still the same errors as last time
<wesley> going see if there are updates
<jussi01> wesley: tried sudo apt-get install -f
<wesley> i am refreshing apt so going try that, and hope i can comfirm this as fixed
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/106415/  same
<Arby> afternoon folks, I'm trying to triage bug 307323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307323 in kdepim "KMail's OpenGPG module fail because don't found "/usr/local/bin/chiasmus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307323
<Arby> this seems to be the same as kde bug 132515
<ubottu> KDE bug 132515 in encryption ""Chiasmus support": File "/usr/local/bin/chiasmus" does not exist or is not executable" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132515
<Arby> is this something that needs to be fixed in our packages
<jussi01> wesley: though may I remind you support is in #kubuntu
<Arby> or something that needs to be fixed upstream
<wesley> jussi01 i am a tester
<wesley> https://launchpad.net/~velroy1
<cbr> wtf is up with mplayerplug-in.. god damnit.. after every 8 release of 10 it experiences crashing problems after pressing "back" at a page that has media content.. i've even reported bugs.. and they've gotten fixed.. and then they're there again
<cbr> how can that still be the norm of the embedded media player world
<cbr> dont mind my frustration :p
<cbr> and mplayerplug-in triggers kwin to go to 70% cpu usage almost every time
<cbr> even after i close the media
<cbr> o nice, found a bug report on launchpad where i can concentrate my anger on :D
<JontheEchidna> whoa, new kdebluetooth4
<cbr> hmm.. with 22 open and 21 unassigned bugs it's probably not a surprise why it crashes so often :p
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's incompatible with the latest bluetooth :P
<JontheEchidna> you get a nice big crash
<cbr> i was talking about mplayerplug-in :p
<JontheEchidna> oh
<cbr> or were you just thinking out loud?
<JontheEchidna> nope, I thought you were talking about kdebluetooth since it has a similar amount of open/unassigned bugs
<Arby> 22 isn't very many :) I'm looking at kdepim and it has 155 unassigned
<cbr> well, that package had like 70 reported ever
<Arby> heh
<cbr> pfft.. turned off kwin compositing and now mplayerplug-in wont crash
<cbr> and kwin wont go 70% cpu either
<cbr> now how the hell am i going to debug that :p
<Arby> JontheEchidna: you know cmake/buildsystems better than me, could you have a look at my question on bug 307323 back up there ^^ a bit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307323 in kdepim "KMail's OpenGPG module fail because don't found "/usr/local/bin/chiasmus" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307323
<Arby> (about 50 minutes back)
<apachelogger> Arby: why do you think this is a packaging issue?
<apachelogger> or cmake related for that matter?
<Arby> apachelogger: I don't know that is either, I'm just going off ingo's reference to 'the build' in the kde bug
<Arby> to me that means either the kde build or the building of our packages
<apachelogger> build in general I assume
<apachelogger> probably that backend is crap or something
<apachelogger> + the path is hardcoded ./libkleo/backends/chiasmus/config_data.c:    { PATH "/usr/local/bin/chiasmus" }, /* in the absence of C99, we assume path is first in the union here */
<apachelogger> so the original issue needs to be addressed upstream anyway
<Arby> apachelogger: ok that answers my question then
<Arby> if it was our packages I was going to tackle it
<Arby> now I can just add a bug watch and forget about it
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> what apachelogger said
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> I am so motu
 * JontheEchidna so isn't yet :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> true
<JontheEchidna> !find logitechmouse.rules
<ubottu> Package/file logitechmouse.rules does not exist in intrepid
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> btw
<smarter> nice command
<apachelogger> apparently hal as a pretty decent way of handling special buttons with non-standard key codes
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kde3+khc.ogv
<Arby> does anybody know what plug-in bug 296412 is on about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296412 in kdepim "no other plugins available in korganizer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296412
<Arby> is this something that akonadi is supposed to handle now?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Arby: maybe 4.1 had no plugin support?
<apachelogger> Arby: anyway, since he seems to be out for the exchange plugin => support was dropped
<apachelogger> like completely ... if he wants to have that thing return he better funds development
<apachelogger> at least that is what the kdepim site suggested back in the days ;-)
<Arby> apachelogger: I suppose that makes the bug invalid then
<Arby> actually I think I just found the answer http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3740
<apachelogger> oh, akondi and it's abstraction goodness
<apachelogger> akonadi++
<apachelogger> kinda
<apachelogger> kdelibs with khelpcenter patch uploaded
<apachelogger> lets hope it doesn't break ;-)
<apachelogger> ~twitter update kdelibs (KDE 3) uploaded ... now I am waiting for the failed to build ;-)
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> Arby: you are not motu yet?
<Arby> apachelogger: erm, no not even close :)
<apachelogger> Arby: you are the new minion then
<Arby> I'm probably missing a number of requirements
<apachelogger> bug 289504 needs to be forwarded
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/289504/+text)
<apachelogger> omg
<Arby> like the fact that I rarely touch universe
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/289504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289504 in kdebase-runtime "Desktop and trash KIO slaves report unkown size" [Low,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> Arby: first triage then touching packages in naughty ways
<Arby> and I haven't done enough packaging of new apps
<apachelogger> inkscape pulls in 41 new packages!
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> gnome-mount
<apachelogger> and they complain about our deps being not dynamic enough
 * smarter has inkscape and no gnome-mount
<apachelogger> weird
<smarter> try with --without-recommends? :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: you rebroke koffice :P
<apachelogger> conflicts with oxygen again
<apachelogger> smarter: I didn't take that as valid argument for firefox, nor will I for inkscape
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> karbon \o/
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot013.png
<apachelogger> almost correct rendering ;-)
<smarter> report bug :p
<apachelogger> smarter: haha, aptitude wants to remove all my dev packages
<apachelogger> what a biatch
<smarter> why don't they use Qt stuff for rendering?
<apachelogger> the might do... which is the problem
<apachelogger> Qt's plain SVG rendering doesn't even get all of oxygen right
<smarter> hmm
 * smarter wonders why there isn't a libsvg shared by everybody instead of all these implementations which don't matter since everyone uses Inkscape in the end
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I think SVG is a phony standard, just like HTML
<apachelogger> everyone claims it's SVG while it is in fact not
<smarter> SVG is cool
<apachelogger> inkscape certainly has some stuff specific to itself
<apachelogger> so
 * smarter once made a part of an image blink for a certain amount of times with fade in/out just by adding two lines of svg :p
<smarter> yyup
<apachelogger> how do I make our shiny logo fit twitter
<smarter> it's "inkscape svg"
<smarter> it warns you if you try to save as plain svg
 * smarter notes that finding what lines he should add and where took him more than an hour of search on the net, thanks to the lack of tutorial and unclear spec
 * apachelogger always thought the idea of animated SVG was kinda cool
<apachelogger> just imagine ... an SVG wallpaper of suse's gecko with rolling eyes
<apachelogger> or constantly feeding on insects
<smarter> hehe
<apachelogger> suse could make loads of cool stuff with their mascot
<\sh>  apachelogger: you are watching too much of this jungle camp on rtl,->
<smarter> and Qt rendered my animated stuff properly (:
<apachelogger> \sh: sure, with mausi lugner it is bound to be interesting :P
<apachelogger> smarter: if it only woud be as nice to key codes
<Sput> that ugly thinny person?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I never actually saw her :P
<\sh> Sput: yepp
<Sput> yeah, just listening to her is bad enough
<\sh> apachelogger: shiver
<Sput> not that the other girls in the camp are much nicer to look at or listen too
<apachelogger> smarter: Qt gets all kind of attacks when you try to make use of a key that it's hardcoded table doesn't support
<apachelogger> my dell's lightbulb key would be one of them
<\sh> Sput: girls? you mean those renovated pieces of flesh?
<apachelogger> haha
<smarter> lightbulb key?
<smarter> it gives you ideas?
<Sput> \sh: yeah, exactly
<Sput> gundis zambo was much more attractive 20 years ago when she was still on TV
<\sh> Sput: read my flex/red5 workshops and tell me if it's usable
<\sh> Sput: yeah...gundis was nice in the past...
<Sput> in a past where even you were young..
<\sh> Sput: grmpf
<Sput> \sh: btw, how was your beer with the swedish guy?
<Sput> I came back from Frankfurt at 2230 that day :/
<\sh> Sput: cool...we had a nice chat about sysadmin stuff and some hardware related things...
<ScottK> Arby: I know at least one person who made core-dev and never did a new package from scratch.  Don't feel you HAVE to.
<Arby> ScottK: really, I find that quite surprising actually
<Arby> still, nice to know
<apachelogger> ScottK: that was back in the days :P
<ScottK> True, but I don't think it's a hard requirement.
<ScottK> I don't see "Didn't shove more unmaintained crap into the archive" as a reason to reject an app.
 * ScottK starts to wonder if some CUPS fix broke his printing or if maybe the printer/scanner/fax is now just scanner/fax.
<smarter> sudo aptitude install siggen && fsynth
<smarter> that stuff is cool
<apachelogger> screw aptitude :P
<apachelogger> any app that wants to uninstall -dev packages is seriuosly broken IMHO
<apachelogger> look like debian wants to go doc/kde/ for KDE 4 apps
 * apachelogger looks for clashes
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: I think we should go to doc/kde/ ... the only clash is in HTML/common, so we would want to drop it from KDE3's libs
<apachelogger> this probably renders KDE 3 docs ugly, but stil usable
<apachelogger> taskjuggler doesn't look very attractive, but it's useable ;-)
<apachelogger> might also be limited to taskjuggler though
 * ScottK struggles to care about documentation and fails.
 * Sput knows that feeling
<ScottK> Ohhh.  I can haz printing.
<ScottK> One page, anyway.  Urgh.
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you care about rebuilding packages? :P
 * neversfelde is not clever enough for quilt
<apachelogger> in this case what I proposed would mean rebuilding all of KDE 4
<apachelogger> or at least everything that comes with documentation, which luckily excludes all plasmoid-* packages
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what is the problem?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Rebuilding isn't such a big thing.
<apachelogger> my thinking exactly
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just think of it as a kind of VCS, each patch is a revision, the unpatches source is the first source imported to the VCS, the patches source is the VCS HEAD
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I would like to create a new patch, but quilt seems not remember the path of the added files
<ScottK> It drives up Canonica'ls electricity bill a bit, but that's it.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: unlike with a VCS by default you have the origin, then you can applie revisions to it ... if you apply revision 3 (e.g. kubuntu_03_fix_crash.diff) quilt will apply all revisions before that
<ScottK> neversfelde: Google debian quilt patch and there's a good HOWTO first or second.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: like any VCS you have to tell it which files to monitor
<apachelogger> neversfelde: which would be quilt add
<neversfelde> ok quilt add
<apachelogger> which needs to be done per patch
<apachelogger> in order to create a new patch or revision you use quilt new
<neversfelde> quilt edit and quilt refresh
<apachelogger> so you would go
<apachelogger> quilt new kubuntu_04_fix_another_crash.diff
<apachelogger> quilt add src/main.cpp
<apachelogger> kate src/main.cpp
<apachelogger> *edit*
<apachelogger> *save*
<apachelogger> *quit*
<apachelogger> quilt refresh <-- that updates the patch
<apachelogger> quilt pop -a <-- that unapplies all patches and goes back to original tree
<neversfelde> but then it sais that the patch is empty
<apachelogger> neversfelde: then you didn't do quilt add
<apachelogger> or you edited the wrong file
<neversfelde> and it is, something is wrong
<apachelogger> there are only those two options
<apachelogger> add will create a copy of the file before patching, then when you do refresh it will diff the copy with the version in the source tree
<neversfelde> i Am in debian dir and then for example I add a file with quilt add ../CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> bad practice :D
<neversfelde> ah :)
<apachelogger> that is the only tricky thing about quilt
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you should be in main source
<apachelogger> ln -s debian/patches
<apachelogger> another option is to edit your quiltrc in a fancy way (described in the quilt readme in usr/share/doc/quilt
<apachelogger> )
<neversfelde> but quilt creates a .pc dircetory, can I do it in the source directory?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> .pc will be removed once all patches are unapplied
<neversfelde> ok, I will try it, thanks
<apachelogger> neversfelde: don't forget to rm patches if you go with the ln approach
<apachelogger> otherwise debuild/dpkg-buildpackage will cry you a river because it can't diff a link ;-)
<apachelogger> oh man
<apachelogger> only half way through the l10n updates
 * ScottK totally fails to understand how this is better than cdbs-edit-patch $PATCHNAME, edit your stuff, exit.
<apachelogger> if my connection goes down I have to start all over again -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK: it gives you more control, you could just as well implement cdbs-edit-patch for quilt
<ScottK> apachelogger: I get quilt has all kinds of wonderful shiny knobs.  I just never seem to happen to need them.
 * ScottK would appreciate it if some quilt fanboy would implement that.
 * apachelogger would only do that with ruby :P
<ScottK> Perfect.  If it's implemented in a language I don't know, I can't be expected to fix it.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> _I_ would only do -edit-patch in ruby
<Arby> does anybody know which package has debugging stuff for libQtXml?
<apachelogger> libqt4-dbg
<Arby> I'm looking at bug 294654
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/294654/+text)
<apachelogger> broken bot
<NamShub> hello
<apachelogger> http://twitter.com/apachelogger design feedback plz
<Arby> apachelogger: I have that and I'm still missing the symbols
<apachelogger> Arby: are you sure you need the QtXml symbols and not libxml?
<Arby> apachelogger: that's the backtrace -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106531/
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Arby:   libqt4-xmlpatterns-dbg
<Arby> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> 2009-01-18 18:23:50 FEHLER 502: Bad Gateway.
<apachelogger> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> launchpad--
<apachelogger> launchpad--
<apachelogger> launchpad--
<apachelogger> launchpad--
 * apachelogger fires a taepodong-2 at launchpad
<apachelogger> the whole l10n shit again
<apachelogger> bah
<Tm_T> apachelogger: crap
<seele> ~karma launchpad
<kubotu> karma for launchpad: -4
<seele> lol
<seele> ~karma kubuntu
<kubotu> kubuntu has neutral karma
<seele> ~karma stats
<kubotu> karma for stats: -3
<seele> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for seele: 2
<seele> how do you get the statistics?
<smarter> neversfelde: appropriate ~/.quiltrc for debs: http://pastebin.com/m7dfa715
<smarter> seele++
<smarter> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for smarter: 2
<smarter> ~karma seele
<kubotu> karma for seele: 3
<seele> no, the high and low
<smarter> that way :]
<seele> something has like +77 and -37
<JontheEchidna> ~karma statistics
<kubotu> statistics has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> ~karma stats
<kubotu> karma for stats: -3
<seele> ~karma help
<JontheEchidna> ~stats karma
<kubotu> karma for help: -3
<JontheEchidna> ~help karma
<kubotu> karma module: Listens to everyone's chat. <thing>++/<thing>-- => increase/decrease karma for <thing>, karma for <thing>? => show karma for <thing>, karmastats => show stats. Karma is a community rating system - only in-channel messages can affect karma and you cannot adjust your own.
<JontheEchidna> ~karmastats
<kubotu> 254 items. Best: C (78); Worst: > (-25)
<seele> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 78
<seele> ~karma >
<kubotu> karma for >: -25
<neversfelde> smarter: thanks
<neversfelde> I think it worked now
<apachelogger> smarter: that is undynamic
<apachelogger> smarter: the quilt documentation has  a more senisble approach
<smarter> apachelogger: you use quilt for something else than debian/patches?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> everything I don't have in a bzr brnach is using quilt
<apachelogger> well, almost everything
<apachelogger> *wondering about the lag while uploading*
<neversfelde> haha, it builds now
 * neversfelde has patched his first package :)
<Arby> apachelogger: even with  libqt4-xmlpatterns-dbg installed I'm still missing the debugging symbols:(
<apachelogger> that is impossible
<apachelogger> packages.ubuntu sezs that package includes the .debug for libqtxml
 * Arby looks
<JontheEchidna> oh, for some reason our debug packages for qt4 are stripped
<JontheEchidna> or for some reason or another don't actually work
<Arby> ah, that's not good
<Arby> does anybody have a trunk build that can reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/294654
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway (https://launchpad.net/bugs/294654/+text)
 * JontheEchidna opens up konq to find the qt4 bug
<JontheEchidna> bug 294654
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/294654/+text)
<Arby> launchpad really is fail today
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> launchpad--
<smarter> try the dbgsym from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com ?
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/261380
<JontheEchidna> ^qt4 debug packages bug
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/261380/+text)
 * Arby reads
<Arby> I don't understand most of that but it sounds ugly
<apachelogger> simply put our qt got crappy debug symbols
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did anyone ever diff our Qt to Debian's?
<apachelogger> gagern claims it works in Debian so either our packaging has a bug or our cdbs does
<apachelogger> in case that eve uses cdbs
<JontheEchidna> not that I recall
<Arby> so if I were to test the version from this guys ppa and show they work we could use the patch for our packages?
<JontheEchidna> I think his approach will just make the normal libs have debugging symbols
<JontheEchidna> not quite sure yet though
 * JontheEchidna downloads 107 MB orig.tar.gz so he can diff
<seele> anyone else having strange problems with konsole?  the scrollbar is on the left side and the term is messed up
<ras> hall
<ras>  Is the knetworkmanager plasmoid packaged or planned on being packaged?
<JontheEchidna> not packaged at the moment, probably will be though
<ras> ok is there as way I can pull it? there is supposed to be a version for distros to use on 4.2 right?
<JontheEchidna> current trunk works with 4.2
<JontheEchidna> I don't have the exact svn checkout command though
<ScottK> Tonio_ gave a link to his draft package yesterday.  Look at the logs
<JontheEchidna> ooh, nice
<smarter> except it isn't supposed to be usable nor used
<smarter> according to the devs
<JontheEchidna> it sorta works, barely
<smarter> but don't complain if it fries your network card :p
<smarter> hey
<JontheEchidna> smarter: oh, by the way. I committed a new upstream snapshot of webkitkde to bzr
<smarter> JontheEchidna: oh, you should have told me
<smarter> I've changed lots of things in the packaging
<ScottK> Tonio_ was using it with WPA.
<smarter> since their's now lots more libs in it
<JontheEchidna> I didn't change much
<smarter> libkdenetwork, libkdewebkit, libwebkitkde (talks about confusing names!)
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I'll look into it, but that means I have to remember what was missing from  my package + fix it + merge it with your stuff, your giving me extra work :p
<ScottK> libkdewebkitkdelib
<JontheEchidna> smarter: I removed quilt as a build-dep, bumped the svn revision in changelog, and removed THIS_SHOULD_GO_TO_UNSTABLE from rules
<smarter> ok
<smarter> didn't touch the .installs?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> list-missing said nothing was missing
<smarter> kay, will look at that
<JontheEchidna> sorry for any inconvenience
<smarter> but if you had used lintian, it would have insulted you :P
<Riddell> NCommander: you wanted a favour?
<Riddell> apachelogger: docs move fine with me
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I think we should start with 4.2.0 to get all of core KDE recompiled
 * apachelogger is eating the buildds again :P
<nixternal> does digikam not work at all on intrepid?
<Lure> nixternal: it may be, have heard from others
<Lure> nixternal: I think it does not find kio's and plugins propelry (location of .desktop files)
<nixternal> something about marble, and lib this or that
<apachelogger> nixternal: do you think I should drop KDE 3's api docs? they would clash with KDE 4's ...if we would build them for KDE 4
<Lure> nixternal: the one from digikam-experimental? that one works only with kubuntu-experimental
<nixternal> digikam: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libdigikamcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN6Marble12MarbleWidget16addPlaceMarkDataERK7QString
<nixternal> apachelogger: I think we should...no need for them anymore
<apachelogger> aye aye
<Lure> nixternal: do you have kde from -experimental?
<nixternal> Lure: groovy, I will try digikam-experimental
<nixternal> yes, I have the one from kubuntu-experimental
<Lure> nixternal: then digikam-experimental is the right thing
<nixternal> than you sir, will set that up now
<Lure> nixternal: and on Wed you can expect RC version there (and jaunty of course)
<apachelogger> nixternal: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/284915/comments/5 course of action for documentation path ... you might want to move kubuntu-doc's path accordingly :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284915 in kdelibs "Khelpcenter missing docs list" [Medium,In progress]
<nixternal> apachelogger: kubuntu-docs already use /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/$cc/*
<apachelogger> nixternal: so they didn't work with KDE 4?
<apachelogger> or did you symlink?
<nixternal> they did...no symlinks
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> nixternal: that sounds weird
<nixternal> well, they worked with the whole /usr/lib/kde4 thing
<apachelogger> /usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kubuntu/system-settings/ln-id2514610.html
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what do you know :)
<nixternal> that is the copyright stuff more than likely
<apachelogger> nixternal: all the content of kubuntu-docs is in there
<apachelogger> well, besides the KHC desktop file and the package documentation
<nixternal> dunno, I will have to look at docs
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106604/
<apachelogger> dpkg -L
<nixternal> right now I am trying to get pictures off of my damn kamera :)
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> *preparing kdelibs upload*
<apachelogger> oh, and apparently the remaining l10n packages are also ready for upload
<nixternal> anyone file a bug about that systems notifier thing not working with cameras?
<nixternal> would be nice if KDE would do something when I plug my camera in
<apachelogger> nixternal: there already is one AFAIK
<apachelogger> maybe we should write one
<nixternal> OK, I figured there would be
<apachelogger> though I am not exaclty sure how I would go about that for a camera
<nixternal> I don't think it would be difficult to get the camera stuff showing up
<apachelogger> dude, you should read my blog
<nixternal> I do if it gets to one of the planets :)
<apachelogger> implementing that kind of stuff is kinda nifty +  redundant + pointless +  ewww
<ScottK> http://blog.rakekniven.de/2009/01/18/banner-selection-for-kde-42/ <-- Thinks kubuntu.org ought to have some of that.
<apachelogger> nixternal: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/08/dragons-dvds-and-new-device-notifiers.html
<nixternal> why is apport so stupid?
 * apachelogger always deactivates apport
<nixternal> I have a damn crash and the box is longer than 8 of my screens side-by-side
<apachelogger> in jaunty it still comes poping up at times
<apachelogger> asking me for password
<nixternal> I thought I disabled it
<apachelogger> apport has a mind of its own ;-)
<Arby> having spent a chunk of today on bug triage I'd like apport to learn to recognise a useless backtrace :)
<Arby> I'm a bit bored of typing please install kdepim-dbg and try again
<apachelogger> lift me up. lift me up. higher now ama.
<apachelogger> Arby: if KDE was a bit less busy with ranting about downstream not providing dbg symbols out of the box and instead implement a way how downstream can suggest the user what package to install when a backtrace is unusable they would be happier and you would as well ;-)
<apachelogger> kdelibs uploaded
<Tm_T> to repeat myself...
<Tm_T> BAAAAAH
<apachelogger> (again)
<Tm_T> I want to go to Akademy!
 * apachelogger wants to go everywhere
<apachelogger> can't go anywhere
 * apachelogger is a poor unicorn ninja
<Arby> apachelogger: agreed :)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: is libmsn and kopete updated in experimental?
<apachelogger> vorian: we still need to get started on our talk
<apachelogger> Tm_T: unlikely
<Tm_T> apachelogger: please do, son
<apachelogger> Tm_T: 4.2.0 is coming anyway
<Tm_T> bah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: don't forget to bump libmsn
<Tm_T> beta3 thank you (:)
 * apachelogger thinks he should mention that JontheEchidna is doing most of the backports in his motu application thread
 * JontheEchidna backports
<ScottK> apachelogger should just walk north a bit and pay geser and soren a visit.
 * apachelogger is a poor unicorn ninja and can't do that
<apachelogger> one day, I will have stopped working for no good reason and dropped into university then I can go visit as many people and events as I like
<apachelogger> and when i am 40 I will probably have finished my studies and can retire
<apachelogger> then I can devote day and night to poking motu council members :P
<jussi01> grumble fissh
<Arby> ScottK: does bug 276307 still occur for you? (just chasing up incomplete bugs)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276307 in kdepim "kontact crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276307
<ScottK> Arby: I haven't seen that one in a while.
<Arby> hmm, I think I'll make one last request for useful info from the other reporters then kill it if not
<Arby> the backtraces are all empty
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bug 257089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257089 in amarok "amarok does not save the playlist between computer restarts" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257089
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 318094 ... nvidia maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318094 in kdebase-workspace "after making panel height bigger desktop goes black" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318094
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<JontheEchidna> I used to see this from time to time in the KDE 4.1 releases
<JontheEchidna> now I can do it always with KDE 4.2
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't happen on intel
<apachelogger> scaling is just very slow here, which might also be due to my completely filled up ram ;-)
<yuriy> my desktop has done that as well with nvidia on 4.2, not sure what I did though
<yuriy> haven't seen it on ATi
<NCommander> WTF
<NCommander> who the heck packaging kdebase-workspace?!
<NCommander> My patches from the previous release weren't merged across from 0ubuntu2
<NCommander> kdebase-workspace (4:4.1.85-0ubuntu2) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<NCommander> WTF?!
<jpds> NCommander: Good evening.
<NCommander> Hey jpds
 * NCommander fumes
<jpds> Surely it's not as bad as the NULL stuff? :)
<smarter> "   It's the right decision not to install KDE 4 on Ubuntu systems. Ubuntu ships broken KDE packages. Try openSUSE in VirtualBox. An updated live CD should also be available soon: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<smarter>  
<NCommander> o_o;
 * smarter should probably not read Dot comments
<Tm_T> smarter: who wrote that comment?
<Tm_T> smarter: and where?
<smarter> http://dot.kde.org/1231970398/
<smarter> "by The Devil on Thursday 15/Jan/2009, @02:49"
<jpds> smarter: Name says it all.
<smarter> hehe
<Tm_T> indeed
 * ScottK-palm ponders what to do. The games @ the birthday are ETOSCARY for $YOUNGEST.
<ScottK-palm> Her older sister seems to have gotten her past some of it. I doubt it'll stick.
<Riddell> play ratchett screwdriver!
 * smarter finally discovered the svn feature he was desperately searching for, svn blame
 * seele hopes most people plan on riding the Metro to tonights inagural festivities and leaving the roads clear
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> you going there as well seele?
 * Arby decides he can't face the kdepim bug list any longer
<smarter> are we going to drop amarok 1.4 from the repos for 8.10?
<seele> Nightrose: no i'm not a crazy person.  i've got something to do on the other side of the city i have to drive to
 * seele grumbles something about damn tourists
<Nightrose> hehe
<seele> it's not even the amount of people (well.. 3 million extra people *is* a lot..) but they dont know how to ride the train
<seele> so even if the metro normally has a capacity to move 1 million people in a day, if most of those people dont know the rules then tehy cause delays, backups, and other problems
<Riddell> seele: is that tonight?
<Riddell> when's the main ceremony?
<seele> Riddell: Tonight is a free concert downtown
<seele> i think earlier today there were religulous sessions at the national athedral
<seele> *cathedral
<seele> there's something going on tomorrow
<seele> Riddell: Tueday is the official part with the swearing in
<apachelogger> smarter: eh?
<smarter> s/8.10/9.04/
 * smarter <-- tired :p
<apachelogger> smarter: why?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> smarter: there is no 1.4 in 9.04
<smarter> apachelogger: ok
<smarter> apachelogger: related to the issue with rosetta and translated strings which could cause crashes if all entities like %x are not shown in the translation or something
<smarter> amarok 1.4 had a lot of those
<smarter> is it me, or is klipper stupid in 4.2rc1
<smarter> ?
<apachelogger> smarter: there was no such issue
<apachelogger> was there?
<smarter> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-fr-l10n/2009-January/002749.html
<smarter> absolutely no idea wth this is
<apachelogger> me neither
<smarter> bah, enough German for today
 * smarter is not motivated to learn the differences between bevor, vor and vorher
<smarter> 'night
<seele> wow.. it' looks like alfred hitchcok's the birds out there
<seele> hmm.. wrong channel, but you might want to know too :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger better hides under the table
<seele> ok.. hungry.. heading out
<seele> ScottK: see you in a bit
<apachelogger> ~twitter update back in the days, when I didn't triage bugs, I was a happier person :|
<kubotu> status updated
<LaserJock> apachelogger: oh, what was that really interesting one the other day
<LaserJock> where JontheEchidna I think it was closed it and a person went nuts on him
<apachelogger> they do that all the time
<Nightrose> LaserJock: the one about rio karma?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<LaserJock> yeah, I found it
<apachelogger> if you don't fix it you are an arse, if you don't comment you are one, if you comment but they don't like the comment, if you comment and talk badly about their commented nonesense....
<LaserJock> if you fix it but know with the syntax they like ...  ;-)
<LaserJock> *not
<Nightrose> hehe
<LaserJock> if you fix it in all releases but feisty ...
<apachelogger> actually, yeah, I think once a guy complained about my changelog entry being too verbose
<apachelogger> LaserJock: well, KDE 3 makes this fun
<apachelogger> if you close it stating that it's never going to be fixed because KDE 3 is pretty much you will be eaten alive
<LaserJock> haha
<apachelogger> most reports are way too self-centered, demanding fixes for completely useless stuff, which probably would take you half a day to do anyway and if you tell them that it's not worth the effort, they might flood you with redundant reasons why it is worth fixing
<LaserJock> for me the ones that are the most frustrating are the ones that assume you personally write all code that's found in Ubuntu
<apachelogger> hm, never had any of those, they only expect me to fix all the code found in ubuntu ^_^
<Nightrose> for me the ones asking you to implement $totallyuselesscrapfeature are the most annoying ones
<LaserJock> well, sometimes they feel the are one in the same
<Nightrose> and people completely fail to see that other people should be bothered with it
<apachelogger> bug 258861 was awesome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258861 in ubuntu "Plasma crashes with some widgets" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258861
<Nightrose> hehe yea
 * apachelogger didn't even bother reading
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> actually is more fun than I though
<apachelogger> t
 * apachelogger gets a cup of bedtime tea
 * Nightrose has a glass of bedtime wine
<LaserJock> apachelogger: so mean, "that saddens me cause I wrote it with all my soul"
<danimo> Nightrose: good idea. I still have a bottle around. But if I open that up it will a) get pretty empty b) I won't be able to get out of bed tomorrow :)
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> too bad
<danimo> Nightrose: Since I started working I managed to get up at 7 every morning. Makes me kinda proud
<danimo> Nightrose: well, except for the day where I stood at the office until 1am of course :)
<Nightrose> danimo: scary...
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Sput has a glass of bed-time tomato juice
<danimo> Nightrose: when dedication becomes your job...
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> LaserJock: pardon?
<apachelogger> Sput: had that earlier :D
<LaserJock> apachelogger: you were so  mean, after all he was writing that with all his soul ;-)
<apachelogger> yup
 * apachelogger is usually mean when triaging
<apachelogger> lowers my overall happieness by about 300% :S
<apachelogger> LaserJock: he was meaner though :P
<apachelogger> I like the part where Chris cautions him and he goes completely wocka
<Nightrose> he started it!!!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<LaserJock> well, it was interesting to me that the only comprensible thing I could understand from him were the insults
<apachelogger> LaserJock: yeah, lots of information none of it related and none of it making sense
<apachelogger> my understanding of that whole posting at least
 * nixternal kicks Jaunty Alternate in the ass
<cbr> hmm... okular has this really retarded default window size now.. and i resize it and close it and it doesnt help
<cbr> but when i once resized it to be retarded, it remembered that in a heartbeat :p
 * apachelogger is too tired to make kate not change half the changelog due to bad formatting
<apachelogger> ah, day just changed
<apachelogger> time for bed :P
 * apachelogger hands everyone a cookie
<apachelogger> ~order bed
 * kubotu is placing a cot for apachelogger in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> nini
<jussi01> nini apachelogger
<Nightrose> anyone else got a similar email?
<Nightrose> Hello,
<Nightrose> Tonight I started developing a GNU/Linux distribution based on Kubuntu
<Nightrose> Jaunty Alpha 3 and KDE 4.1.96. I need you help with creating meta
<Nightrose> packages for pirate-desktop, pirate-entertainment and pirate-games.
<Nightrose> Maybe you could help me with deciding which pages should be in these
<Nightrose> meta packages?
 * Nightrose wonders why that person send it to her
<LaserJock> Nightrose: because you're a pirate?
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> i am a cat herder
<Nightrose> not so much a pirate :P
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-18
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, ping regarding documentation
<Riddell> https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionFourDotO/Stories#story-1  that seems pleasingly in line with our bugs policy
<RiotingPacifist> Just want to check this is a kdm bug before i file a report, basically if i boot to a kernel without ipv6 support i get the following in kdm.log http://pastebin.com/d5d31271c, but if i start x everything is fine
<RiotingPacifist> *startx
<Riddell> looks more like an X bug than KDM happens to expose
<RiotingPacifist> ok, how come it isn't triggered when i run x without kdm though? will look into it as an x bug though
<ScottK> Anyone know what LPStats is and why it wants me to log in to it?
<nixternal> never heard of lpstats ScottK
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: pong
<ScottK> Just went to the LP dev page Riddell linked to and I had a second tab wanting me to use my Ubuntu single signon to log into LPstats
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, I'll send you an email soon with all the stuff that I have done, docs, screenshots in a tar file, so you can check which ones are in the branch and which ones aren't. So how was the doc. jam
<nixternal> groovy, thanks...doc jam was successful...a lot of ubuntu and xubuntu docs work as well as wiki docs
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, great :) to be honest, I don't mean to criticize here but the upstream kde docs are pretty screwed up, they need a **lot** of love, I will soon get working on them
<nixternal> tell me something I don't already know
<nixternal> :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, kubuntu had like a rebirth this time :D everything is working out so nicely
<jjesse> nixternal: in karmic in order to validate the docs need to fix an IDREF linked reference, where are those stored at?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> typically that means someone used xref in one of the docs
<nixternal> instead of ulink
<nixternal> and the xref is pointing to something that isn't there
<nixternal> iirc
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<nixternal> bbiaf...
<jjesse> nixternal:  Read <xref linkend="listpartitiontables"/> is the problem
<jjesse> so should be ulink?
<groo_> im creating a kdemultimedia package with pulse enabled just for kicks... might be an idea to backport it for lucid
<JontheEchidna> that was unpleasent, on a server with 2 other people :(
<ScottK> What happened?
<JontheEchidna> netsplit
<JontheEchidna> might not have noticed since you only lost 3 people :P
<ScottK> Also I have parts and joing hidden in quassel
<ScottK> So unless I see a big stack of people fall off the user list, I can't see it when it happens
* maco changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy birthday, shtylman! | Lucid Alpha 2 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html | Meeting scheduling http://doodle.com/xyea69z37v4wrkb9
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please make your mutt not suffix subject lines with [kubuntu-devel], I find it a bit irritating
<davmor2> apachelogger: is that not mailman so you know it's a mailing list and emails that rather than the individual?
<apachelogger> no, we turned that off
<apachelogger> now the suffixing only comes from jr's replies, so I assume that mutt adds them while filtering incoming mails or something
<davmor2> That or Riddell adds it just cause it winds you up ;)
<davmor2> evil genius that he is :)
<apachelogger> true :D
<ghostcube> hullu humans :)
 * apachelogger pokes ghostcube
<ghostcube> hi apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> Lure: digikam 1.0.0 did not get permission to go to karmic-updates?
<Lure> apachelogger: I talked with pitti and he did not like the idea.
<Lure> apachelogger: main problem is that between beta5 -> final, lots of stuff changes, including translations...
<Lure> apachelogger: maybe we should retry the request, as we have quite some negative feedback
<Lure> good think that we now all better understand that shipping pre-release should be always considred as no-go
<apachelogger> formal request to TB, explaining the implications IMHO
<Lure> apachelogger: yep, but it should be done by core-dev, probably best by Riddell
<apachelogger> I do not see why translations or the amount of changes would be a problem
<Riddell> it should be done by the person who best knows what he's talking about
<Riddell> which is Lure :)
<Lure> Riddell: I can prepare proposal e-mail, if you think there is some chance
<Riddell> I honestly don't know, they'll be very resistant to it I know that
<Lure> I think we should go with ubuntu-release team as a whole first
<Riddell> they won't care, karmic is released
<Riddell> .tio
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> Wednesday 21:00 for meeting?
<Riddell> seems like our best shot
<Riddell> hmm, or thursday 20:00
 * Riddell makes an executive decision
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy birthday, shtylman! | Lucid Alpha 2 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html | Kubuntu Meeting Thursday 20:00
<apachelogger> Riddell, Lure: I am all recharged for moaning about stupid policies :P
<jussi01> lol
<Nightrose> Riddell: if you close the poll in doodle it even shows up in my and other people's calendar ;-)
<Nightrose> (doodle's ical ftw)
<Riddell> Nightrose: done
<Nightrose> thx :)
<freinhard> has there been a decision regarding kaffeine in lucid?
<Riddell> upstream website says it won't be ready until August, so we won't ship it
<Riddell> not in main anyway
<freinhard> infact, doesn't matter, since dvb will be broken anyways
<freinhard> the sheme for /dev nodes of dvb devices changed and kaffeine can't handle them anymore unless one starts tuning udev
<freinhard> see http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/dvb/udev.txt
<freinhard> old: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 new: /dev/dvb0.frontend0
<freinhard> symlinks don't work.
<freinhard> any ideas whom i can talk to about that?
<Riddell> the kaffeine developer?
<freinhard> have you read the kernel documentation? in my opinion this isn't a kaffeine issue
<Riddell> can't say I have
<freinhard> ;) not that much, see the link above
<neversfelde> bah, how to get +R for my nick on freenode?
<neversfelde>  /mode <yournick> +R does not work
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I believe that's a channel mode, not a user mode
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: mhh, ok
<ghostcube> neversfelde: +C for your nick would work
<ghostcube> +R and +r are channel modes
<ghostcube> +R is non registerd users can join but not talk -r does forbid the join
<ghostcube> +r
<neversfelde> ghostcube: so /mode neversfelde +C prevents unregistered users to start queries with me?
<ghostcube> moemnt i have to check back but i think yes
<ghostcube> neversfelde: it will forbid ctcp requests to you
<ghostcube> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<neversfelde> ghostcube: ok, that helps, thank you
<ghostcube> np
<pgquiles> why does kubuntu use usplash instead of xsplash (like ubuntu) in karmic and lucid'
<maco> ooh that +C could be useful. why did nobody mention this earlier?
<Riddell> pgquiles: the two are unrelated, they are used at different times in the boot sequence
<yofel> indeed, I'll set +C too for now, got flood-kicked twice today already -.-
<ScottK> pgquiles: Almost always the answer to these questions is we have limited resources and were not able to get it done.
<pgquiles> Riddell: when is xsplash used? :-?
<Riddell> pgquiles: after X has started.  xsplash uses GTK so it's not suitable for us (or indeed for anyone, the whole point is that it shouldn't have to load up libraries to run) so we used ksplashx
<Riddell> which didn't work great because of when KDM started it.  in lucid we need to do something with plymouth although I've yet to get a comprehensive answer out of keybuk about what
<pgquiles> Riddell: do you mean in lucid kubuntu will use plymouth but ubuntu will use xplash? :-?
<maco> ubuntu uses plymouth too
<maco> plymouth replaces usplash, i think
<ScottK> They've already switched
<ScottK> We have too.
<pgquiles> I see
<ScottK> We need to figure out how to get Kubuntu artwork into it.
<pgquiles> ScottK: what's missing? I mean, is it only a matter "adapting" the kubuntu graphics to plymouth? or is it that ubuntu has not figured how to get artwork in either?
<Riddell> a theme needs to be made, JontheEchidna and tseliot have looked at that a bit I think
<ScottK> pgquiles: Currently if you boot Kubuntu Lucid and you don't have usplash installed you get an Ubuntu logo.
<Riddell> GDM has some patches for plymouth support and equivalent patches need to be made for KDM
<maco> er..uh...what language is kdm written in?
 * maco guesses one-i-dont-know
<pgquiles> ScottK: I've just read that in the lucid alpha2 release notes :-) what's the package for the ubuntu artwork?
<ScottK> I don't know.
<pgquiles> maco: C++, I'd say. Ask ossi in #kde-devel
<maco> oh. ossi. nevermind.
<maco> i remember the last time i tried to give him a kdm patch
<ghostcube> maco: the +C has a problem ctcp to channels isnt filtered as one now told me in freenode
<tseliot> Riddell, ScottK, JontheEchidna: I wrote a first version of the Ubuntu theme is there (waiting for details on the final look from the design team). Maybe I can simply replace the logo and the progress bars with something more kubuntuish and package it separately?
<ghostcube> only the direct requests are filtered
<ghostcube> so still an ignore for the ctcp and dcc is needed as it seems
<Riddell> tseliot: add a "k" job done :)
<ScottK> tseliot: That sounds like it would be a great start.
<maco> ghostcube: oh ok. well i just tried setting an ignore rule in quassel like the one christel mentioned for irssi so we'll see how that works
<ghostcube> yeah i have one for xchat at the moment not at kubuntu here
<ghostcube>   /IGNORE *!*@* CTCP DCC
<ghostcube> works so far
<tseliot> Riddell, ScottK: ok. Shall I create something like kubuntu-artwork-plymouth?
<Riddell> tseliot: where is the ubuntu stuff packaged?
<Riddell> tseliot: and are themes just files on the disk or do they have to do fancy things like initramfs ?
<tseliot> Riddell: currently it's in the plymouth package but maybe we should split the themes
<tseliot> Riddell: if the disk is encrypted, themes (i.e. both the program and the pngs are copied into the initramfs)
<Riddell> as I see /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth
<Riddell> that'll need to be an alternative then
<Riddell> tseliot: yes it would be much appreciated if you made a kubuntu-artwork-plymouth package
<Riddell> although on the important topic of package nomenculture, kubuntu is the odd one out with usplash, so maybe plymouth-theme-kubuntu
<tseliot> Riddell: yes, it would make sense to make it an alternative
<tseliot> plymouth-theme-kubuntu sounds good
<tseliot> I need to ask Keybuk if he has any objections to this change first
<tseliot> (in case it breaks some use-case that I'm not keeping into account)
<Riddell> if he's in the same sort of mood as when he answered my e-mail you'll just get a "yes, something needs to be done" reply
<genii> X is running on tty9 now by default?
<Riddell> vt 8 usually, that's what we need patches for as far as I can make out
<JontheEchidna> Weren't they trying to get everything on vt1 for karmic?
<ghostcube> question: anyone able to build an backport for quassel
<ghostcube> they added an ignore option
<ScottK> ghostcube: You should have it in Karmic
<ghostcube> ScottK: the ctcp ignore is made 10 minutes ago :)
<ghostcube> its only in new git
<ScottK> Ah, that's a different ignore.
<ghostcube> yeah sorry to be so unclear
<ScottK> ghostcube: Given the current crap going on on freenode, I think that one might be worth cherrypicking for an SRU.
<ghostcube> would be cool cause i think thisa will go on o.O and to get rid of it this is trhe only chance so far or change the client to xchat or irssi
<jussi01> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: mind if I pm?
<Riddell> go ahead, you know where the /msg keys are
<ScottK> ghostcube: It's not committed: http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git
<ghostcube> ScottK: damn iam asking the one made this in #quassel he has made this change to his git branch
<ghostcube> :(
<ScottK> ghostcube: I won't committ it to Ubuntu until Sput committs it to the official Quassel branch
<ghostcube> i know :)
<ScottK> OK.  Feel free to ping me.
<ghostcube> i thought it was, i must read more careful
<ScottK> No problem.
<ghostcube> ok ScottK will do if its proofed
<ScottK> Sounds god
<ScottK> god/good
<apachelogger> neversfelde: JontheEchidna: I just subscribed kubuntu-bugs to choqok
<apachelogger> someone probably should triage a bit
<apachelogger> 7 new bugs
<pinheiro> Riddell: ping
 * apachelogger does not think he is suited for that :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I'll have a look
<Riddell> hi pinheiro
<pinheiro> Riddell:  do you have like super powers on the akademy site
 * pinheiro trying to coerdenate teams
<pinheiro> o we can have a super duper new site
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<Sput> ScottK: this will break string freeze, so I'm wondering if it's ok to commit to the 0.5 branch
<Sput> not that I personally particularly care
<Sput> but given the state of 0.5 translations (pre-po), this probably won't matter much
<ScottK> Sput: I don't particularly care, but maybe you could commit to trunk and then we could get updated translations?
<ScottK> Then I could include those in the patch.
<Riddell> maco: "dual boot with <slider> *this much* " we do have that, if d-i thinks it can manage it, the guy might have a full disk or something
<Sput> ScottK: well, trunk and 0.5 have diverged somewhat already, so I'm not sure if we can easily backport the translations
<Riddell> it's not different to Ubuntu Desktop's ubiquity anyway
<Sput> well, I first have to review the patch and see how many strings it touches
<Sput> probably only an option or two
 * Sput is in the train though; back home in ~2 hours
<maco> Riddell: ok i didnt remember it being missing last time i used the gui installer
<maco> but since i used manual i figured its possible i might have not noticed
<ScottK> Sput: Given the scale of the problem is it's only strings that won't get seen unless you are trying to configure stuff, I'm not sure I care.
<Sput> ScottK: ok, I assume that'll be the case
<Sput> will review and probably commit later today and ping you then.
<Sput> ScottK: looks like it's just an additional radio button, and the label "CTCP" is probably not gonna be translated either way
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds good.
<maco> oh!
<maco> Sput: is this what jussi was bugging you about?
<maco> if so, THANK YOU
<Sput> maco: dunno, he bugs me a lot about a lot of different things
<maco> hahah
<Sput> if you mean to be able to ignore certain CTCP requests, that's it
<maco> yes :)
<maco> thanks a lot!
<Sput> I'll need a couple hours to review, test and commit
<Sput> thank seezer, he implemented it for me :)
<ScottK> Of course just getting the patch for the feature doesn't always do it.  Last night and this morning I integrated a patch for a new feature in a project of mine.  Here's the diffstat for what he did versus what I had to do:
<ScottK> http://pastebin.com/m78e12a6b
<maco> heh
<ScottK> It was a nice idea, which is why I took the patch, but still....
<neversfelde> bug #509228  needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509228 in plasma-widget-customizable-weather "New upstream release 0.9.18" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509228
<Riddell> anothehr weather plasoid?
<Riddell> uh oh, I left the mailing list name in my post to k-d, appologies to apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell: hm, isn't there some way to make mutt get rid of it automagically?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: looking
<Sput> ScottK: yeah, but given that seezer did the original ignore list implementation, he was the right guy to add the CTCP ignore feature :)
<apachelogger> oh dear, in all my niceness I do not want to go through the acetoniso package on revu
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's added by procmail, nothing to do with mutt
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd much rather mailman just added it, never seen a problem with that
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: have you considered switching to source format 3.0 (quilt) so that you don't have to repack the tarballas tar.gz?
<neversfelde> bug 390643
<JontheEchidna> *tarball as
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390643 in choqok "chokoq: "Could not delete file" when trying to delete an account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390643
<apachelogger> Riddell: it grows the subject line for no good reason
<Riddell> it has good reason, means I can parse my inbox
<neversfelde> I can confirm this bug, should I set it to confirmed and tell them that it should be handled upstream?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, just filter it to a seperate folder ;)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I haven't done any packaging for some time, so I am not up to date with it
<apachelogger> List-Id: Kubuntu Developer Discussion <kubuntu-devel.lists.ubuntu.com>
<neversfelde> I'll have a look
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: this will be helpful: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0#Howtoconvertasourcepackage.3F
<Riddell> apachelogger: alas I'd never read it
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: could you unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors-universe, until I upload a new version?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thank you
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I'm not a ubuntu-sponsors-universe, so I can't :(
<JontheEchidna> (I probably should be one though)
<apachelogger> Riddell: meh, there sure must be some way to do it without changing the subject
<apachelogger> Riddell: if not you should indeed turn it on in mailman
<ScottK> Riddell: Parse on List-Id: Kubuntu Developer Discussion <kubuntu-devel.lists.ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> ScottK: and do what?
<ScottK> Riddell: Whatever you do with the subject line thing
<ScottK> I'd assume move it to a folder or something
<maco> neversfelde: which what?
<maco> neversfelde: i can remove that team from a bug report if you tell me which one
<Riddell> ScottK: I add the mailing list name
<neversfelde> maco: please unsubscribe the sponsors from bug #509228. Thank you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509228 in plasma-widget-customizable-weather "New upstream release 0.9.18" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509228
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure mutt got some tagging capability that works without changing the subject
<apachelogger> then again I am no mutt user, so that is indeed just an asumption :)
<Riddell> not that I know of
<JontheEchidna> Can we remove the build-depend versions we put on Qt for the 4.6 transition? Qt 4.6 should be built on all archs and otherwise most universe apps don't really depend on 4.6
<apachelogger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10115
<apachelogger> search for: Tagging a Batch Queue
<apachelogger> dunno if that is appropriate
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://blitiri.com.ar/p/other/mutt-labels/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> freeflying: what is the news with kimpanel on revu
<Riddell> kimpanel is part of kdeplasma-addons now
<maco> neversfelde: ok removed
<apachelogger> oh, archiving then
<neversfelde> thanks
<JontheEchidna> (there's a removal bug for kimpanel, if a friendly archive admin is reading :D)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: too late, already uploaded ... next playwolf update you might want to consider adding own copyright to debian/copyright, after all you did convert it to source format 3 :P
<Quintasan> wait wat?
<Quintasan> New release?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I see you already uploaded but did not archive on revu
<Quintasan> oops. :P
<apachelogger> bad Quintasan
<apachelogger> no more cookies for you
<Quintasan> T_T
<apachelogger> besides, the package is not lintian clean :P
<Quintasan> I will steal from you then
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> How come? I fixed it but didn't upload to REVU :P
<apachelogger> *shurg*
<apachelogger> that makes the whole mess even worse: P
 * apachelogger goes revuing serious work :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm the version in archive complains about old standards, I did not bump them to 3.8.3, shall I do it and reupload? :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you should have fixed before uploading :P
<Quintasan> oh new release is coming shortly so that will be fixed
<Quintasan> AND uploaded to REVU beforehand :P
<apachelogger> no need to upload to revu unless you think your changes need a revu :P
 * Quintasan thinks policy on this is inconsistent
<Quintasan> :S
<maco> i thought revu was for new packages
<Quintasan> maco: we use them for updating packages as well :P
<Riddell> you can use it for updates if you want
<Quintasan> easier than filling a bug with three attachments - props to Riddell for this argument :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sql code for homework? nice
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> oh you have no idea, the course is wicked, as is the homework and thus the sql code
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ctemplate
<neversfelde> Riddell: the problems with adding accounts in choqok alpha2 seem to be solved with debian's 0.9.4+git packages and upstream told me "that it is always better to use new versions" :)
<neversfelde> The new version lacks some minor features, but seems to fix some bugs
<neversfelde> when do we have to decide which version should be in lucid?
<Riddell> neversfelde: do you know what it lacks?
<Riddell> neversfelde: before feature freeze I'd say
<neversfelde> Riddell: the most important features that are missing are imo "whois" and "follow other users".
<neversfelde> oh, and I just read in a comment that there is no knotify support at the moment
<Riddell> markey is the one who's been asking for an upgrade for ages, maybe he has an opinion on those features
<neversfelde> so, I guess we should wait and have a look at it short before freeze again
<markey> regarding Choqok?
<markey> 0.9.4 runs quite nicely here
<markey> better than the old one, for sure
<neversfelde> mhh
<markey> what's much more important: fixing these USB issues :)
<markey> you're losing users because of this
<markey> it's a mess :)
<neversfelde> [19:35:04] <neversfelde> Riddell: the most important features that are missing are imo "whois" and "follow other users".
<neversfelde> Riddell: that was wrong, I found it
<Lure> neversfelde: will they release final version before lucid release?
 * Lure would not like to see digikam/karmic story being repeated
<neversfelde> Lure: probably not, the lead developer has to absolve military service
<ScottK> So get the dev to ack us shipping a snapshot and end of story
<Lure> neversfelde: or ask him to delegate release to somebody else in the community ;-)
<neversfelde> ScottK: I think he would prefer, if we ship the new version
<ScottK> neversfelde: As long as upstream has said we should do that, we're good.
<ScottK> But they need to say it.
<Lure> neversfelde: problem is that if we ship pre-release, users will expect final version in -updates
<Lure> neversfelde: and SRU does not allow that
<Lure> neversfelde: even less for LTS ;-(
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, I'll thes the alpha for a couple of days and ask him another time, if he is good with it
<neversfelde> Lure: :(
<Quintasan> oh shit
<Quintasan> I have a biology test tomorrow
 * Quintasan runs to books
<Lure> neversfelde: this is why I would rather have old, final release than newer prerelease
<Lure> neversfelde: if upstream think we should ship pre-release, I would ask then to re-clasify them as final instead
<Lure> neversfelde: otherwise I do not see a point thay call it pre-release if they want general availability in form of ubuntu
<neversfelde> Lure: ok, when is feature freeze, one month left, or not?
<Lure> neversfelde: 1month exactly according to http://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Lure> neversfelde: and we do not need final release by then, just the commitment that they will release final before let say Beta2Freeze
<neversfelde> ok
<Lure> neversfelde: so before let say March 25 should be fine
<Lure> neversfelde: gives also you time to package ;-)
<neversfelde> Lure: hehe
<ulysess> After I've installed kwin-style-aurorae on Karmic, I've wanted to change the window decorations, but when I've clicked on the System settings->Appearance->Windows button, the X was restarted and I was before KDM. I've tried to login, but it fails, I should reboot the system. Now I want to find the source of the problem if it's possible.
<ScottK> It might be useful for quassel users to click on affects me in Bug #509287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509287 in quassel "[Needs Update] Quassel (Ignorelist adding ctcp ignore)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509287
<txwikinger> ScottK: Launchpad seems to be broken.. it did not count up for me
<ScottK> Wouldn't suprise me.
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I reuploaded to bug 509228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509228 in plasma-widget-customizable-weather "New upstream release 0.9.18" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509228
<Sput> uh, your feature freeze is that soon already?
<Sput> meh :)
 * al is totally affected
<Nightrose> thx ScottK - will click
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: uploaded
<JontheEchidna> back in a bit...
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thx
<Darkwing-Netbook> So far Camp is fun... :D Just got done promoting Documentation
<neversfelde> Seems that there will probably be a new basket release in time for Lucid.
<JontheEchidna> yay
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: you about?
<neversfelde> at least they are discussing a version number :)
<nixternal> daniloff: yo yo
<nixternal> err, sorry daniloff
<nixternal> darkwing left :(
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-19
<verbalshadow> What's up with the ISO there isn't a livecd(x86/amd64) in 5 days http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<verbalshadow> but there is an DVD from today
<claydoh> verbalshadow: I see both there now, but I see no dvd or alternate cd
<JontheEchidna> really? they all still look like they're from the 13th to me
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna: good to know i'm not the only one
<claydoh> okee I need glasses I swear it said 1/18, honest
 * claydoh really does need new glasses btw, broken frame
<JontheEchidna> eh, I could see how 3 could look like 8
<claydoh> does being at work on a win-xp desktop help explain that away ? ;)
<ScottK> OK, Quassel 0.5.2 in Lucid.  Karmic SRU up next.
<Sput> thanks ScottK :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: does the jaunty upgrade patch in kdebase-workspace need to be kept around?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for network manager stuff?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm current working with aseigo to get the plasma scripting stuff in a working state for us to use for default setup and upgrades
<Riddell> however that doesn't solve the network manager config file
<JontheEchidna> are we supporting jaunty -> lucid upgrades?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think we support Jaunty -> Lucid, so yes.
<Riddell> ScottK: any reason we should?
<ScottK> Riddell: I know a significant number of people have problems with the new boot stuff in Kamric.
<ScottK> I think it's pretty trivial to support, so why not?
<Riddell> depends if JontheEchidna has a good reason for getting rid of that upgrade script :)
<ScottK> True.
<JontheEchidna> it might be nice for some people to not have kdebase-workspace-bin depend on python-kde4
<JontheEchidna> some people == gnomies
<Riddell> it could be made optional, only running if python-kde4 is installed, people who don't have that installed probably don't use knetworkmanager.  that doesn't feel terribly elegant somehow
<Riddell> I'll talk to aseigo and see if he has ideas
<Riddell> I also wonder what other distros did about this
<ScottK> I think we may also need to remove obsolete ayatana notification config stuff too
<ScottK> Riddell: I think didn't ship KNM
<Riddell> mm, right enough
<Sput> knetworkmanager requires pykde?
<Riddell> no, our config file upgrade script does
<Sput> ah :)
<ScottK> OK, so buildds are broken for Lucid.
<Riddell> I'd have expected notifications to revert back to the default if ayatana isn't installed
<Sput> Gentoo has a USE flag for pykde4, and we do ship KNM
<Sput> we don't care about config updates though.
<JontheEchidna> broken in the "we need to re-up the toolchain" broken?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yep.
<JontheEchidna> seems to happen once per cycle
<ScottK> Broken pkg-binarymangler upload and it diverts dpkg-deb.
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if that's why I'm getting all these port build failures all of a sudden
<ScottK> At least quassel failing on all archs isn't my fault.
<ScottK> Probably
 * Sput hopes it's not his
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> Sput: Did anything you committed after http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commitdiff;h=ac374ec32612798c230d54665f6bce7faf416602 affect the CTCP ignore change?
<Sput> f6f67e9fa8012ce2cc is needed to make it not break
<Sput> and I'm quite sure you want the other couple fixes too
<Sput> the toggle-menubar-in-context-menu is important for users, since we tend to get a lot of questions about how to enable the menubar after accidentally hiding it
<Sput> and the other thing is an important fix for netsplits (avoiding phantom users)
<ScottK> For the post-release update, I need to be very focused.
<Sput> I do understand, but the bugs fixed are sorta serious :)
<Sput> in any case, f6f67e9fa8012c is part of the ignorelist fix
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Sput> np :)
 * Sput embeds
<txwikinger> Anybody an idea how I can get the sound on Karmic for an nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<txwikinger>  working?
<ScottK> Sput: This one, right: http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commitdiff;h=f6f67e9fa8012ce2cc45420838fa7469622d454e
<ScottK> Rats
<Sput> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> We can save 788 kb livecd-space by shipping the non-default k3b themes in a separate package
<JontheEchidna> running optimizegraphics on the upstream source saved an additional 32 kb regardless. (committed to svn)
 * txwikinger wonders why he is not using LFS since he must patch kernel packages anyway
<crimsun> txwikinger: more details, please
<crimsun> txwikinger: meaning, use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> note the shebang
<txwikinger> crimsun: I found the problem
<txwikinger> it is the nvidia kernel modules
<txwikinger> they don't build after the kernel is installed because of missing patches
<crimsun> for sound? are you using nvsound, ossv4.1, or something else?
<crimsun> or is this a clear case of resource contention at boot?
<txwikinger> I am not sure if it will fix the sound, however, the audio controller is from nvidia
<crimsun> I don't know which NVidia drivers you're referring to.
<crimsun> if you're speaking of the "normal" *buntu NVidia drivers, they're graphics
<crimsun> and have nothing to do with audio
<txwikinger> DKMS
<crimsun> nvidia-current? that's graphics.
<txwikinger> well.. unfortunately one bug always leads to another
<txwikinger> the audio basically does not find any sound devices
<crimsun> txwikinger: is this current Kubuntu Lucid?
<txwikinger> No karmix
<txwikinger> No karmic
<crimsun> txwikinger: ok, then please use that script (or ubuntu-bug alsa-base)
<txwikinger> which script?
<txwikinger> the DKMS is fixed now
<txwikinger> I patched it
<crimsun> 22:25 < crimsun> txwikinger: meaning, use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<freeflying> apachelogger: kimpanle was in karmic, and its merge into plasma-addons now
<txwikinger> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/d7886b342
<ScottK> Back shortly.  I'm going to take advantage of the fact that I need to restart my quassel core for the ctcp ignore stuff to do an overdue reboot.
<verbalshadow> ScottK: is the toolchain being broken the thing that stopped ISO builds?
<ScottK> verbalshadow: No.  That was just package building tonight.
<ScottK> I think there was a mistake in the cron jobs that has now been fixed.
<ScottK> jussi01, Sput, al, some quassel expert:  I've got the package uploaded for a Karmic post release update.  Someone please put instructions on how to enable the CTCP ignores in Bug #509287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509287 in quassel "[Needs Update] Quassel (Ignorelist adding ctcp ignore)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509287
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel SRU is approved by ubuntu-sru, but I don't feel I should accept it since it's my upload.  Over to you.
<seele> Riddell: we made the PC-BSD guys cry because system-config-printer is written in python
<crimsun> txwikinger: do you really need to be running jaunty's kernel in karmic?
<crimsun> txwikinger: i.e.: Kernel release:    2.6.28-11-generic
<crimsun> txwikinger: also, there's a possibility you're getting the wrong driver attempted due to a conflicting modalias for snd-intel8x0. Please blacklist snd-intel8x0 and try snd-atiixp.
<markey> morning folks
<markey> any updates on the USB (Udev) situation?
<markey> Riddell: this time I had to plug in my Keyboard 9 (!) times to make it work
<markey> Riddell: please please look into these Udev issues :)
<markey> Riddell: I can't work like this
<Sput> markey: use an on-screen keyboard
<markey> Sput: ah, once again, you save the day :)
<markey> that is indeed a good solution
<markey> could also glue a photo of a working desktop on my screen, how about that ;)
<Sput> markey++
 * apachelogger giggles over Sput's creativity
<apachelogger> freeflying: yeah, thx, I archived the upload on revu
<Sput> can't be creative before lowering the blood in my caffeine system to acceptable levels
<apachelogger> that is a known limitation in a lot of deployments of homo sapiens sapiens
<ghostcube> hi
<markey> hi ho
<markey> what's shakin'
<ScottK> quassel SRU for karmic is accepted.  It'll be available for testing soon.
<Riddell> that explains why I can't find it in the queue
<ghostcube> ScottK: cool will test asap
<Riddell> http://qt.nokia.com/about/news/nokia-releases-qt-4.6.1 all new
<ghostcube> :O ui
<Riddell> markey: no progress on the udev front I'm afraid, my e-mails havn't got anywhere :(
<Riddell> markey: do you know other people with the same issue?
<Riddell> I wonder if an e-mail to ubuntu-devel would help
<ghostcube> hmm qt beta for maemo too sounds good if i only would get my N 900
<markey> Riddell: hmm yes, ScottK also had issues, I think, and Mamarok sometimes (her USB HDD is not found). also Sebas said something, afair
<markey> Riddell: and then this guy who posted the comment on Ars Technica, but I have no idea who he is
<markey> well, and many bug reports on Launchpad
<markey> Riddell: is this of any use to you? http://mark.kollide.net/ubuntu-bug-udev-output.txt
<markey> crimsun had requested it from me
<Riddell> not to me personally since I've no idea how udev works but maybe to someone
<Riddell> trick is finding that someone
<markey> yeah...
<markey> unfortunately, I know next to nothing about Udev
<markey> Riddell: one interesting hint: I heard from an Arch Linux dev who had similar issues. so maybe it affects several distros
<markey> but that's unclear
<Riddell> it's all so horribly inconsistent, bugs should either exist or not, if the keyboard works on the 10th try that's harder to track down than if it doesn't work at all
<markey> yes... :(
<markey> maybe this only happens with certain problematic BIOSes, or so, hard to tell...
<danimo> fabo: ping?
<markey> but I never had these issues before
<Riddell> danimo: wanting the new Creator packaged?
<danimo> Riddell: I am about to do that myself (including Qt), but my PPA size is not sufficient
<danimo> Riddell: is there any quick way to increase its size? deletion isn't immediate
<danimo> Riddell: we could as well do it in kubuntu-experimential and I will copy it over (so creator only users will not receive a new KDE automatically)
<danimo> Riddell: the the space problem remains
<Riddell> danimo: you need to ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/soyuz then (have me) poke the right person
<Riddell> danimo: kubuntu-experimential would work yes
<Riddell> I can copy packages into an archive regardless of size limits
<danimo> Riddell: ah, ok
<danimo> Riddell: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/97938
<danimo> Riddell: why can I only upload sources btw?
<danimo> Riddell: binary uploads would be way faster, since I can build with -j20 at work
<danimo> Riddell: and I have a chroot for karmic 32 bit
<Riddell> danimo: uploading binaries is horribly unreliable, no way to ensure you compiled it against the packages in the distribution
<danimo> Riddell: but it will consider dependant PPAs, right?
<Riddell> when building yes
<danimo> sure
<danimo> Riddell: oh, the quota is on the actual PPAs?
<danimo> Riddell: upps
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> one work around is just to make a new PPA :)
<danimo> Riddell: guessed so :)
<Riddell> or you could upload it to your qtcreator PPA say
<danimo> Riddell: I will do a qt-creator-stable and a qt-creator-nightly PPA for Creator
<danimo> Riddell: btw: I was wondering if we should try to build the qt declarative UI branch
<danimo> Riddell: (which includes QML)
<Riddell> danimo: yes I think that would be most interesting to have
<Riddell> danimo: quota activated
<_StefanS_> hello
<danimo> Riddell: dput tells me the upload already happend, I'll try -f
<Riddell> danimo: if you got an e-mail saying its rejected you need to upload again
<Riddell> rm the .upload file to stop dput complaining
<danimo> Riddell: -f might do as well :)
<danimo> Riddell: seemed to have worked
 * danimo goes for lunch
<_StefanS_> uhm any idea why kde4.4rc1 on karmic wont let me save the date/time ? I'm not "allowed" it says !?!
<_StefanS_> even when I'm root.. pretty odd.
<_StefanS_> but then again thats maybe just unfinished software.
<Riddell> it's probably a KDE vs polkit issue
<_StefanS_> can I disable polkit then ?
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not allowed to in lucid either, that's worrying
<_StefanS_> I'm in the "admin" group, and still no luck.
<Riddell> probably an upstream bug then
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm, would gnome's stuff interfer (I'm using nm-applet inplace of knetworkmanager)
<Lex79> Riddell: hi, are you working on Qt 4.6.1 ?
<Riddell> that wouldn't matter
<Riddell> Lex79: not currently
<_StefanS_> hmmm
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you could try playing with PolicyKit Authorisation in System Settings
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I might give that a try
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks :)
<Lex79> ok, I will do Qt package today
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ahhh... the clock thing is in the policy, so I will experiment with that
<Riddell> Lex79: great, danimo already uploaded them to his PPA ~daniel-molkentin
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I can't get it to work, the fonts module does seem to work, so I suspect upstream may just be bust
<Lex79> It's ftbs https://edge.launchpad.net/~daniel-molkentin/+archive/qt/+packages
<Lex79> btw I will look also at what debian has in their git
<Riddell> hmm, he didn't update the patches
<Lex79> yes
<danimo> Riddell: I thought that was implicit, as well as the source
<danimo> Riddell: btw: can we rename qt-x11_4.6.x to qt-everywhere-4.6.x? the packages are no longer plattfrom dependant
<Riddell> danimo: no that would take us out of sync with Debian and it's not important enough to do that
<Riddell> so poke fabo politely for that :)
<danimo> Riddell: hehe :)
<danimo> Riddell: I must have done sth wrong, it did put the diff in the source package, not generating an orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> danimo: that means you didn't name the .orig correctly, maybe you used a dash instead of an underscore or maybe the version is different than what is in the changelog
<Riddell> it'll give a warning if you run debuild -S about that
<danimo> Riddell: it did, yes
<danimo> Riddell: according to the changelog, it's 4.6.1-1
<Riddell> then the .orig should be  qt4-x11_4.6.1.orig.tar.gz
<danimo> Riddell: does it need to have the correct prefix or will the prefix be ignored?
<danimo> (the tar prefix dir I mean)
<Riddell> danimo: the name of first level directory inside that tar doesn't matter
<danimo> Riddell: ah, weird, the source directory has an underscore (qt-x11_4.6.1)
<danimo> Riddell: is there a policy about that?
<Riddell> "don't change what upstream has"
<danimo> Riddell: looks like upstream always had an inconsistancy, but the _ vs - is sth that dpkg-buildpackage can catch
<danimo> Riddell: next attempt
<Riddell> danimo: what are you changing?
<danimo> Riddell: 4.6.0 -> 4.6.1
<danimo> Riddell: look like some patches do not apply any more
<Riddell> right, they'll need to be updated or removes as appropriate
<danimo> Riddell: I know, i
<Lex79> I'm doing
<danimo> Riddell: I know, i'm on it
<Lex79> uhm :)
<danimo> Lex79: ok, ok :)
<danimo> Lex79: are you doing new packages anyway?
<Lex79> danimo: maybe you can start to contribute with some more easy package.....
<Lex79> danimo: no, I'm doing only Qt package in this moment
<freinhard> qt 4.6.1 is on it's way?
<danimo> freinhard: seems like it :)
<danimo> Lex79: I'm not interested in Qt per se, but I need it for Creator 1.3.1 packages
<Lex79> I see
<danimo> Lex79: and for the 1.3.80 (git master) nightly build that I am running
<Riddell> Lex79: danimo works for Nokia
<danimo> Lex79: and I've done that before, it's just a long time :)
<danimo> it's just /been/ a long time
<Lex79> danimo: oh, sorry then :)
<ghostcube> anyone for an short laugh ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y36fG2Oba0 rofl
<Lex79> Riddell: I thought he was a dev newbie :) hihih
<danimo> Lex79: I really want to do this together with you guys though
<danimo> Lex79: point is: no need to duplicate work, but there is a need for duplicated repos, since people using my repos usually just want creator and Qt updated, but not KDE, etc
<danimo> Lex79: the qdoc3 patch can be dropped entirely btw
<Lex79> danimo: this? 19_install_qdoc3.diff
<danimo> Lex79: yes, ossi and I added the missing install rule
<danimo> wow, a hurd patch...
<danimo> brave debian packages
<danimo> Lex79: 81_hurd_clock_gettime.diff is upstream as well
<Lex79> ok for 81, but why should we dropped 19_install_qdoc3.diff ?
<danimo> Lex79: because the install target for qdoc3 now exists
<Lex79> ok perfect
<danimo> Lex79: see tools/qdoc3/qdoc3.pro
<danimo> Lex79: it was my fault. when I made the original patch of making qdco3 public, I forgot the install rule :/
<Lex79> :)
<danimo> Lex79: why is there a kubuntu specific hack for library handling? why does it differ from debian?
<danimo> Lex79: (kubuntu_04_qt_ia32_library_pach.patch)
<Riddell> danimo: that's for running 32 bit binaries on 64 bit arches
<danimo> Riddell: yeah, I wonder why debian doesn't support it
<Riddell> danimo: well the only problem app is skype and debian probably doesn't care about proprietary software that much
<Riddell> I don't know of any other case where a 32 bit app would be running on a 64 bit archa and loading plugins
<danimo> Riddell: google earth?
<Riddell> oh aye, maybe
<danimo> Riddell: well, that probably doesn't permit repackaging
<danimo> Riddell: and the native package ships its own Qt (probably also with patches)
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> #kde-devel reminds me that it's RC 2 this week
<ScottK> Riddell: RC2 before or after Qt 4.6.1?
<Riddell> we should get 4.6.1 in first
<Riddell> and given Lex79's usualy speed that shouldn't be a problem
<Lex79> no problem
<freeflying> Riddell: is it fine to let ibus daemon run by default? user only need add kimpanel
<Riddell> freeflying: is there a need for it?
<freeflying>  Riddell to make end uers can benefit from kimpnal easily
<Riddell> freeflying: you would add a /etc/init script to make it start with upstart?
<freeflying> Riddell: no, just a im-switch conf
<freeflying> Riddell: as ibus is in CD
<Riddell> freeflying: so it would start for everyone or just people with im-switch set to a relevant locale?
<freeflying> Riddell: I hope there is a workaround to let run according to relevent locale
<Riddell> freeflying: well fine with me anyway, but have you tested kimpanel recently, does it work?
<Riddell> freeflying: I note that right clicking on line edits in Qt the menu shows IM as being set to XIM
<Riddell> so I don't know if Qt needs something changed
<freeflying> Riddell: yes, kimpanal itself works fine, its just a front end
<freeflying> Riddell: you need ibus-qt4
<danimo> Lex79: Riddell: now I am curious: what is the phonon update stuff from sandsmark about?
<Riddell> freeflying: we have that in our seeds although I wonder if language-support-zh should depend on it?
<danimo> it looks more like it downgrades versions
<Riddell> danimo: it should be an upgrade in versions
<danimo> and it messes with WIN32 stuff
<danimo> -set(PHONON_LIB_VERSION "${PHONON_LIB_MAJOR_VERSION}.4.0")
<danimo> +set(PHONON_LIB_PATCH_VERSION "1")
<danimo> +set(PHONON_LIB_VERSION "${PHONON_LIB_MAJOR_VERSION}.3.1")
<danimo> doesn't looke like an upgrade to me
<Riddell> mm, indeed
<danimo> Riddell: I wonder if we need that patch anyway
<danimo> Lex79: would you know?
<Riddell> danimo: we do, KDE needs that new version of phonon
<Lex79> the patch is the diff between KDE phonon and Qt phonon, it needs for pulse audio btw
<danimo> Lex79: including the version downgrade? interesting...
<danimo> Lex79: did you upload 4.6.1  already? my upload was rejected for karmic an hour ago
<danimo> or was that my attempt from before which failed?
<Lex79> nope, I'm refreshing the patches
<danimo> Lex79: ah, ok
<danimo> Lex79: which repo?
<freeflying> Riddell: language-support-zh is a dummy package now
<Lex79> I will upload before to bzr https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/ and after to archive
<Riddell> freeflying: then language-support-input-zh-hans and equivalent for other relevant locales
<freeflying> Riddell: that remind me if can we split language-support-input-xx into gnome/kde
<Riddell> freeflying: is there a need?
<danimo> Riddell: fwiw, I think if the debian folks have no holy rule against it, the kubuntu patch should as well go into debian.
 * danimo will ask fabo once he's back
<freeflying> Riddell: talking with Arne
<Riddell> danimo: yes I agree, I do forward our diff to them at the start of each cycle but maybe some infuence from yourself would help :)
<danimo> Riddell: not sure if I have any authority there as a Nokia employee in that case
<danimo> Riddell: but I can try some sweettalking :)
<danimo> I mean 32 bit downward compat makes a lot of sense
<freeflying> Riddell: well, but we still need enable kimpanel plasma-addon according to relevent locales, is there a means?
<freeflying> Riddell: ubuntu is using language-select to enable ibus, maybe we can do it in language-selector-kde
<Riddell> freeflying: language-select should set im-switch to turn on ibus surely?
<Riddell> but then ideally kimpanel should be added to each users setup
<Riddell> not sure the best way to do that but maybe the plasma scripting stuff would be it
<freeflying> Riddell: its what have been done in ubuntu
<freinhard> Riddell: moved that emacs file back to the docs, looks like advocations are gone each time i upload: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ctemplate
<Riddell> freinhard: I'll just upload it
<freinhard> great, thx!
<danimo> Riddell: why is Qt flagged as propritary license?
<danimo> Riddell: in launchpad
<Sput> O_o
 * JontheEchidna has wondered that too
<danimo> the whole license info is out of date
<danimo> Licensed under GPLv2, GPLv3, LGPLv2 or Propritary is correct
<Riddell> it says that it was registered by the owner of the ~trolltech team who is Lars Knoll
<Riddell> so could be his fault
<danimo> upps :)
<danimo> Riddell: can you add me to the team? I think pinging lars could prove difficult :)
<danimo> Riddell: while we are on it, the team should be renamed
<Riddell> danimo: I can't, only team owner of launchpad admins can do that
<Lex79> morning JontheEchidna :)
<danimo> Riddell: maybe thiago can get a hand on him
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<Riddell> danimo: so I think ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and I can ping some relevant person again
<Riddell> s/of/or/
<danimo> Riddell: ok
<freeflying> kubuntu-members can upload packages relate to kubuntu?
<Riddell> freeflying: no, that's kubuntu-dev
<freeflying> Riddell: ok, thankx
<freeflying> Riddell: workaround is: provide another conffile for im-switch in kdeplasma-addons, modify language-selector-kde to let it pick the new conffile
 * Riddell does the empty new queue dance
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kubuntu-notification-helper got promoted to main and is ready for seeding
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: great, I'll do that
<Riddell> I still have a todo item to actually test and review it
<JontheEchidna> Harald was saying something about getting kpackagekit to handle distribution upgrades. I'm a bit dubious about how that would work out. (e.g. supporting update-manager quirks, etc)
<Riddell> mm, I think that needs to be distro specific
<JontheEchidna> but I don't think it'd be too hard to make a python helper app to do what update-notifier-kde was doing
<Riddell> ah, so kubuntu-notification-helper doesn't do distro upgrade notification?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-notification-helper could for example invoke a python helper that runs MetaReleaseCore to check for updates, then run update-manager-kde
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's basically the only way it's not complete compared to update-notifier-kde
<JontheEchidna> Any opinion on the "run a python helper to check for updates and if there are have k-n-h invoke update-manager-kde" approach?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah that should work fine
<JontheEchidna> cool, I'll look into it this week
<Riddell> just strip out the relevant code from update-notifier-kde
<Riddell> the other approach could be to strip out the distro upgrade notifier code from adept, but well..
<danimo> Riddell: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/97964
<Lex79> My work on Qt is almost finished, I'm waiting new Phonon from sandsmark, he said is doing
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone would try out the proposed Quassel SRU and comment in Bug #509287 how it does.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509287 in quassel "[Needs Update] Quassel (Ignorelist adding ctcp ignore)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509287
<neversfelde> ScottK: any special tests needed? "* VERSION PING" as ignore rule?
<ScottK> neversfelde: Just that it works and there are no regressions.
<agateau> Riddell: now that Kopete 4.4 includes the necessary API bits, I turned MI support for Kopete into a standalone plugin: https://launchpad.net/kopete-message-indicator
<danimo> Lex79: cool
<agateau> and just released a tarball
<Riddell> agateau: so we can scrap the patches in kdenetwork and use that instead?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> nice
<Quintasan> wtf is with my connection
<JontheEchidna> We got a +1 from kees on kcm-touchpad:  bug 508824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508824 in kcm-touchpad "[MIR] kcm-touchpad" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508824
<claydoh> http://www.osnews.com/story/22751/Distro_Here_There_But_Nary_a_Good_KDE_4_Distro_Anywhere_
<claydoh> no one ever spells out specifically what is "wrong", and then the bashing begins
 * claydoh is so glad we don't have too many distro bashers in the Kubuntu world
<claydoh> me are far too nice and good-looking for that
<Mamarok> claydoh: me? or rather we?
<Mamarok> you just forgot to inclide a bunch of people there :)
<claydoh> Mamarok: we of course, my vision is not holding up well due to the lack of eyglasses atm
<Mamarok> oh, lost your spectacles? ;)
<claydoh> broken
<claydoh> should get a new set soon, a couple of weeks at worst
<claydoh> and I will also get a second pair as a backup :)
<Mamarok> a couple of weeks? Why does this take so long?
<Mamarok> oh yes, a second pair is always a good idea
 * Mamarok kept all her pairs since 20 years or so in case of emergency
<Mamarok> even if those are not exactly perfect anymore
<claydoh> my work just added eyecare to my insurance, jut waiting for the card/information
<claydoh> I can't afford the full exam fees and glasses till the end of the month so I am waiting
<claydoh> I can't find my last pair of glasses, i usually save them
<claydoh> my eyes aren't terrible, slight astigmatism
<JontheEchidna> sweet, it works: kded(2571) DistUpgradeEvent::show: No upgrade available
<JontheEchidna> just need to add command line args to the releasechecker python script and we'll be golden
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: pushed initial dist-upgrade support to https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-notification-helper/trunk
<JontheEchidna> I'll be back in a bit
<ghostcube> hmmm ctcp ignore works :)
<Riddell> nixternal for the powah!
<Lure> nixternal everywhere(tm) ;-)
<Lure> nixternal: congrats!
<JontheEchidna> what are we congrats'ing him for?
<Riddell> his new found powahs
 * Lure would be happy to have at least half the energy of nixternal ;-)
<Lure> JontheEchidna: DMB
<JontheEchidna> oo, congrats nixternal
<jjesse> hey nixternal i thought you weren't getting involved in ubuntu politics again :)
<edgy> Hi, any one facing a problem with locales and utf8 and filenames appear as ??? or garbage?
<edgy> I am using lucid
<nixternal> thanks JontheEchidna
<neversfelde> nixternal: Congratulations
<nixternal> thanks neversfelde
* maco changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 2 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html | Kubuntu Meeting Thursday 20:00
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-20
<crimsun> presumably UTC?
<crimsun> and 21 Jan 2010?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> there are backport requests which haven't been acted on since last June!
<Riddell> someone should complain to the slacker archive admins
<ScottK> Definitely.
<maco> crimsun: you could just read the mailing list
<ScottK> ~ninjas
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<ScottK> To the batcave ....
<maco> the batcave's not letting me in
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any word on newer sip?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: "tomorrow"
<Riddell> the configure script changed quite a lot and debian's build out of source tree patch needs quite a bit of updating
<JontheEchidna> ah, the ever-nebulous "tomorrow". ain't timezones the greatest? :)
<ScottK> Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you, tomorrow ....
<maco> well since its wednesday in Riddellville...
<yofel> JontheEchidna: what component does the touchpad kcm belong to?
<yofel> I'm not sure where to file a bug about it
<JontheEchidna> The kcm-touchpad package :)
<JontheEchidna> there's no upstream bug tracker, except the kde-look.org webpage
<yofel> ah, ok, then I'll file a bug on LP, thx
<JontheEchidna> thanks for testing
<persia> Hello.  rbelem and I are packaging plasma-mobile, and tried to include the debhelper snipped from plg-kde-tools to pass the right cmake arguments, but were advised this was deprecated.  What's the current best practice?
<ScottK> persia: Debhelper 7 using --with kde is the BCP.
<Riddell> persia: that's fine to do if you're into cdbs, debhelper 7 is all the rage on the streets
<persia> ScottK: Thanks.  Should one specify both --with quilt and --with kde, or is that implied?
<Riddell> quilt should be implied as I recall
<persia> Riddell: dh(1) is the only way I do new packaging :)
<ScottK> persia: IIRC it is implied, but I've also seen both listed.
<persia> Excellent.  Thanks a lot.
<ScottK> persia: Since I doubt you need to worry about backports, you might consider v3 source package so you'll be able to use .bz2 tarballs once there is a release.
<ScottK> Then you definitely don't need --with quilt
<persia> Yeah, but I'm not fully versed on v3 yet :)  Maybe for the next revision (as the first revision is expected to be a VCS snapshot)
<ScottK> I know how that is.
<ScottK> (svn snapshot all the to the last release with plasma-netbook)
<persia> In many ways, it makes sense to do it that way, as one can better collaborate with upstream and test agressively.  On the other hand, it means lots more revisions.
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> I assume plasma-mobile won't see a release until KDE 4.5?
<ScottK> One issue I ran into with plasma-netbook last cycle was that once they started depending on the next KDE release for features, it became very hard to continue to track their progress.
<persia> rbelem: Do you know the release schedule for plasma-mobile?
<rbelem> persia, yep... talked to arthur today
<rbelem> he said that we can work in the playground for now
<ScottK> BTW, one thing we did was have an IRC channel where they could hang out and only stuff specific to Kubuntu Netbook/Plasma Netbook would come up.  It was handy.
<ScottK> rbelem: They key question is when will he start to rely on features that are not in KDE 4.4.  Once that's done, then it gets tricky for Lucid.
<rbelem> that's true, but we can release as a technology preview
<rbelem> what do you think?
<rbelem> and for lucid+1 we release a "final" release
<rbelem> ScottK, persia ^
 * persia doesn't believe in the concept of "final" releases
<ScottK> rbelem: Yes.  That's what we did in Karmic for Kubuntu Netbook and it worked out well.
<ScottK> final/production
<persia> For "production", it makes a lot of sense.
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> are there any screenshots of this mobile shell?
<persia> rbelem: ^^
<rbelem> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> rbelem: able to tell me where? :)
<rbelem> Riddell, just one second :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/10/27/qgraphicsview-is-a-hummer-plasma-is-the-luxury-version/
<ScottK> Nice
<ScottK> Go Riddell go (super archive admin)
<Riddell> I do believe I've closed all the bugs which can be closed
<Riddell> must be time for bed :)
<maco> wowie
<persia> plasma-mobile tries to link against libplasmagenericshell, which appears to be in kdebase-workspace-bin.  There's a build-dependency on kdebase-workspace-dev, which doesn't appear to install kdeworkspace-dev.  Am I encountering a bug, or do I need to also build-dep on kdebase-workspace-bin (and should I be reading some specific wiki page rather than asking here)?
<ScottK> persia: The build-dep on kdebase-workspace-dev should be enough.  plasmagenericshell is new in KDE 4.4.  It's quite possible something needs to be in the -dev package that isn't.
<ScottK> persia: What specifically is it trying to link against?
<persia> libplasmagenericshelll ( -lplasmagenericshell)
<ScottK> I have kdebase-workspace-dev.install:usr/lib/libplasmagenericshell.so in the install file.
<ScottK> That would lead me to believe what you need should be there.
<persia> I see that.  On my lucid install (amd64), I only see debian/doc/* in kdebase-workspace-dev
<ScottK> Hmmm.  That doesn't sound right.
<persia> Err, nevermind.  Wrong command.  Now I'm confused.
<ScottK> OK
<persia> (dpkg -S vs dpkg -L)
<ScottK> It's in the .deb on Launchpad.
<persia> Indeed.  I just failed completely in my investigation.
<persia> So I came to ask here, when I should have blamed the source I'm chasing.
<ScottK> No problem.  It happens sometimes.
<persia> OK.  Thit time I'm more sure.  kdebase-workspace-bin contains usr/lib/libplasmagenericsheel.so.* and kdebase-workspace-dev contains usr/lib/libplasmagenericshell.so as a symlink, which doesn't get satisfied because kdebase-workspace-dev doesn't depend on kdebase-workspace-bin.
<ScottK> That I believe.
<ScottK> (because I just determined the same thing).
<persia> Should the library be split out, or should a dependency be introduced?  May I be of assistance with either path?
<ScottK> Since plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop are built out of the same source package, this doesn't come up for those.
<ScottK> It should have the depends.
<persia> kdebase-workspace-dev on kdebase-workspace-bin ?
<ScottK> Yes
<persia> Seems heavy to have to install akonadi-server and phonon to build stuff, but it's the easiest way to fix it.
<ScottK> If we were going to split it out, I'd want to coordinate with Debian.  We may do that, but not without coordination.
<persia> This makes a tremendous amount of sense :)
<ScottK> We're packaging KDE 4.4 rc 2 right now.  I'll put this change in bzr for when we upload that.  In the meantime, if you build-dep on -bin, that would be a workaround.
<persia> That was my plan.  Thanks for the quick turn-around.
<ScottK> persia: Pushed.
 * jussi01 wonders why there are like 3 different scribus's in the archive... scribus, scribus-svn, scribus-cvs hrrr
<dpm> Riddell, I'm looking at the translations imports queue and I've found two KDE templates I'm not sure what to do with.
<dpm> * kscreensaver/kxsconfig/hacks.pot in kdeartwork - is this to be translated, shall I accept the template?
<dpm> * debian/kdelibs4-dev/usr/include/kde/kde.pot in kdelibs - I believe I should block this one
<danimo_> Riddell: hmm, that's weird. If I add the propritary license for Qt, launchpad tells me I am not qualified for project hosting, even if I ddin't want to publish it there under said propritary license :)
<dpm> Riddell, continuing with translations, could you please confirm the following: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d56491e2b
<Riddell> dpm: we don't want kde.pot
<dpm> ok, I'll block that one
<Riddell> dpm: not hacks.pot
<Riddell> at least, it isn't in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/kdeartwork/
<Riddell> that hacks stuff should be in kxsconfig.pot
<dpm> yes, I can see that the few msgids I've checked are at least in kdeartwork/kxsconfig.pot, so I'll block hacks.pot
<Riddell> po/akonadi_next.pot now moved to kdepim (before in kdepim-runtime)
<Riddell> 2. po/akonadi-kcal.pot now moved to kdepim (before in kdepim-runtime)
<Riddell> those are true
<dpm> ok
<Riddell> dpm: kioexec.pot is still in kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> kabc_ldapkio.pot _file _dir _net are all still in kdepimlibs
<Riddell> so is kabcformat_binary.pot
<Riddell> libkscreensaver.pot is still in kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> and kcmshell.pot is still in kdebase-runtime
<dpm> Riddell, weird, according to LP they seem to have been uploaded in kdelibs -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kdelibs/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot
<Riddell> dpm: oh that's KDE 3 kdelibs
<Riddell> what a pain
<Riddell> dpm: that's due to be moved to universe
<Riddell> it's only being kept in main by koffice which nixternal is working to fix
<Riddell> maybe I should just move it to universe now
<fabo> danimo_: pong, sorry for the late reply. i'm travelling these days so not very responsive
<Riddell> dpm: I moved kdelibs source to universe so this shouldn't come up again
<dpm> Riddell, thanks! Re: the current entries on the list I gave you. Are they all from KDE 3 kdelibs, so that I can block them?
<Riddell> dpm: yes they are
<Riddell> dpm: oh no
<Riddell> dpm: they're all in KDE 4 kdepimlibs/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> they are also in KDE 3 kdelibs but we don't care about that now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can you remember where that list of obsolete kde-l10n packages was?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I saved it in a txt file actually
<JontheEchidna> "asktoremove.txt"
<dpm> JontheEchidna, that would be quite useful to have, can you post it somewhere?
<Riddell> Google doesn't find it
<JontheEchidna> dpm, Riddell: http://pastebin.com/f5a477496
<JontheEchidna> saved on my computer ;-)
<freinhard> what happens to packages once they are in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
<Riddell> gosh, how old fashioned
<JontheEchidna> there's a few things other than l10n files though
<JontheEchidna> s/files/packages
<Riddell> dpm: do you have an opinion about removing those source packages?  upstream doesn't ship them because they went below the threashold
<Riddell> dpm: presumably the strings will still be in launchpad
<JontheEchidna> a few of them got removed because they were merged into their parent packages (e.g. the locale variants)
<JontheEchidna> like sr-latin
<Riddell> freinhard: they stay there until reviewed manually for sanity by an archive admin, this only happens on the first upload
<Riddell> freinhard: it actually happens twice on the first upload, once for the source then again for the .debs
<dpm> Riddell, I think I'd go for shipping them in Kubuntu, so that folks have got the opportunity to complete them, it's the same approach with GNOME (only that GNOME ships all translations, regardless of completion, IIRC)
<dpm> and as JontheEchidna mentions, the variants should be integrated in the main language packages
<dpm> I know at least ca-valencia should be in the same package as ca
<Riddell> dpm: well we don't ship kde-l10n packages, they're only there to feed launchpad (and for docs but I doubt any of those languages have much of them)
<JontheEchidna> aren't the templates in the not-shipped packages already in launchpad?
<dpm> Riddell, we do ship them, don't we? They contain other translated files other than PO files to feed to LP
<dpm> JontheEchidna, the templates come from other packages than the kde-l10n ones
<JontheEchidna> ups, meant .pos
 * JontheEchidna woke up 12 mins ago
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> JontheEchidna, yes, some of the POs are in LP, since when you guys import some of the snapshots, the translations have not yet been removed from kde's svn if they are below the level (I believe they remove translations when tagging the release?)
<dpm> brb
<Riddell> dpm: yeah the have docs and some translated resource files but if upstream doesn't ship them those files could be out of date
 * JontheEchidna notes that KDE docs are outdated in general
<JontheEchidna> It's quite a list of packages to maintain manually though
 * freinhard needs a lot of money to enslave some dev to fix bugs in kopete
<freinhard> oh wait, enslave and money mutually exclude each other
<freinhard> so where's some dev? :)
<Quintasan|Szel> nice netsplits
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: arounds
<JontheEchidna> for a bit anyways
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: i'm gonna split plasma-widget-kimpanel into 3 packages
<JontheEchidna> the widget, the scim backend and the ibus backend?
<JontheEchidna> (guessing here)
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: yes
<Quintasan|Szel> there is IBUS agent for kim panel?
<freeflying> and also I need add conffile and postinst/prerm
<freeflying> Quintasan|Szel: yes
<freeflying> Quintasan|Szel: but hasn't been packaged yet
<JontheEchidna> I don't think kdeplasma-addons installs it, actually
<JontheEchidna> unless there's a hidden build-depend cmake doesn't inform us about
<Quintasan|Szel> brb, we are going to have a problem, maybe
<JontheEchidna> like plasma-widget-observatory had
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: Quintasan|Szel upstream dosen't provide CMake to make ibus backend installable by default, so we need include it manually
<JontheEchidna> do you know why they don't?
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: no special reason, upstream author think its just a python scripts, could be put under anyplace depends on user's will
<Quintasan|Szel> PROTIP: we will probably need to somehow make ibus start automagically if the kimpanel uses ibus
<JontheEchidna> mmh, bad upstream attitude
<JontheEchidna> freeflying: I guess we have to do what we have to do
<danimo_> fabo: still around?
<Quintasan|Szel> and there is one more thing which is Qt.
<freeflying> Quintasan|Szel: to achieve this, we need patch language-selector-qt
<Quintasan|Szel> freeflying: sound resonable
<fabo> danimo_: yeah
<Quintasan|Szel> okay the thing looks like this
<danimo_> fabo: We were talking about patches to Qt yesterday
<danimo_> fabo: kubuntu has one to make legacy 32 bit apps run on 64 bit using the debian file system structure
<freeflying> probably, I will push all the changes need in kdeplasma-addons in 1 day
<danimo_> fabo: is there a specific reason why you don't want it in debian?
<Quintasan|Szel> Out Qt4 packages use XIM by default. if you want to use IBus you need to change that manually in the input field by right clicking and selecting it in Input method menu.
<Quintasan|Szel> I've tried exporting different IM variables to use IBus but with no success and  ppl on #qr are quiet.
<freeflying> Quintasan|Szel: qt/gtk both support xim and native immodule
<freeflying> Quintasan|Szel: saying if you wanna use ibus with qt native immodule, you need ibus-qt4
<fabo> danimo_: i don't have a strong opinion about it. i should really take a look at it and i don't have any reports wrt this issue, it's postponed.
<danimo_> fabo: anyway, thanks for the nighly build scripts
<danimo_> fabo: I haven't really made use of them, but it should be simple enough
<fabo> danimo_: ia32 support is a bit different on debian (afaik), so i couldn't cherry-pick without looking seriously ;)
<Quintasan|Szel> We need to set IBus to be used by default
<Quintasan|Szel> Not XIM as it is now
<danimo_> fabo: sure, I was just wondering
<fabo> danimo_: maybe i'm wrong and it's a non-issue
<fabo> danimo_: btw, i'll raise this and put it on my sight :)
<Quintasan|Szel> I bet we do not want to pull another package just to make a bridge between ibus and xim
<Quintasan|Szel> Hm, I need to poke gluons upstream about CMake.
<freeflying> Quintasan|Szel: we can't, otherwise those users don't wanna IM will complain to you :)
<Quintasan|Szel> LOL, no
<Quintasan|Szel> XIM is also an IM and noone complains
<Quintasan|Szel> and japanese/korean/chinese input doesnt work with XIM
<Quintasan|Szel> at least for few users I asked
<Quintasan|Szel> I've*
<freeflying> Quintasan|Szel: how come?
<danimo_> fabo: fine :)
<Riddell> danimo_: do you know who maintains the IM module stuff in Qt to ask about whether we can/should set ibus as default?
<Riddell> Lex79: qt is still waiting on a phonon patch?
<Lex79> yes
<Riddell> Lex79: is it actually a new version of phonon?
<Riddell> or just rejigging the patch for new Qt?
<Lex79> just rejigging
<Lex79> it's a bit complicated refresh that patch
<Lex79> it's very big
<Riddell> yes it's a beast
<markey> hm, Chromium Daily builds borked?
<markey> haven't got one in two days, and the current one is quite broken here
<markey> (doesn't load many pages)
<ulysses> markey: same problem here
<freeflying> 4.0.302.0~svn20100119r36505-0ubuntu1~ucd1 works here
<ulysses> 4.0.302.0~svn20100119r36505-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic doesn't work correct:|
<freeflying> ulysses: what do you mean correct here? some website won't work?
<ulysses> freeflying: yes, Chromium can't load many websites
<freeflying> ulysses: for example?
<ulysses> facebook.com
<freeflying> ulysses: interesting, it works as usual here
<ulysses> oh, I made a mistake, facebook works, but Farmville doesn't :/
<freeflying> :)
<ghostcube> woha new attacks on freenode ..... it gets really weird
<Riddell> awooga, sip4 and python-qt4 uploaded to ninjas
<ScottK> Riddell: python-qt3 is currently broken.  Any updates for that?
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah that'll need recompiling for the new SIP, I'll take a look
<seele> how do i get the kde kpackagekit notification reminder back if i accidentally close kpackagekit without updating?
<freinhard> seele: just starting kpackagekit and check for updates isn't what you want?
<Riddell> it sometimes lives in the "i" notification thing in the system tray
<seele> freinhard: no, i'm trying to take a screenshot of the popup notification for a bug
<seele> Riddell: it goes away if you click "review and install packages"
<seele> which brings up kpackagekit that i closed before i took my screenshot
<freinhard> logout and login doesn't do the trick?
<freinhard> hmm btw: kpackagekit doesn't parse the dpkg.log, it does the logging on it's own?
<seele> huh.. i guess i could try that. dont want to close 20 aps, hehe
<Riddell> possibly it can be done through qdbus but I don't have kpackagekit installed just now (due to playing with pyqt) so I can't check
<freinhard> kill update-notifier-kde and start it again?
<freinhard> or isn't that update-notifier-kde anymore?
<Riddell> that isn't the package notifier
<freinhard> could try to start /etc/cron.daily/apt manually
<Riddell> it's kpackagekit, not apt
<Riddell> look in  qdbus org.kde.kded  and see if there's a /module/kpackagekit or something
<Riddell> see what methods it offers
<freinhard> saw some dbus magic in that file, so i guessed it might be worth trying
<Riddell> glatzor: yo, how's the packagekit update coming?
<markey> ulysses: iGoogle doesn't work here either, nor does Aaron's blog work
<markey> and some other sites
<markey> it is weird
<glatzor> Riddell, sorry, but I had to work at the weekend since nearly all my fellow workers are ill. So I haven't found much time.
<Riddell> maybe it only works on sites with correct sentence capitalisation :)
<glatzor> Riddell, I already packaged 0.5.4 last year and 0.5.6 should not be much different. but I would like to give it a good test before uploading
<Riddell> glatzor: yeah me or anyone could probably do it, but we'd trust you more :)
<Riddell> glatzor: what's the status of 0.6?  that's the current packagekit stable?  do you know if kpackagekit supports it?
<glatzor> Riddell, Currently 0.6 has got only some minor api changes
<glatzor> Riddell, but Richard recommends to ship 0.5.6
<glatzor> Riddell, Kpackagekit already has been adapted to these changes in trunk
<Riddell> glatzor: so we should presumably go with 0.5.6 in lucid?
<glatzor> Riddell, right. 0.5.6 should fix a lot of the problems
<glatzor> Riddell, I don't expect that we will get support for debconf or configuration file changes in Lucid
<Riddell> glatzor: but that'll come in 0.6.x?
<glatzor> Riddell, not yet.
<glatzor> Riddell, cjwatson rejected the patches from dantti. But I don't know if he will find the time to implement his solution
<Riddell> right
<daskreech> when is package freeze?
<Riddell> glatzor: anyway you have the lock on updating to 0.5.6, if you feel you're not going to get to it soonish we're here to take over
<Riddell> daskreech: LucidReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> ScottK: python-qt3 compiles and runs fine but not with the builddir!=srcdir changes that our packaging has so we'll need to redo the packaging somewhat
<glatzor> Riddell, ok
<glatzor> Riddell, I have to talk now with a customer. see you
<Riddell> thanks glatzor
<daskreech> Riddell: If Virtuoso 6.0.1 comes out post feature freeze it can't be shipped correct?
<daskreech> Without an exception
<Riddell> daskreech: it would need an exception, that's not hard to get if there's a good reason for wanting it and good reason to believe it wouldn't cause problems
<daskreech> Though I honestly cannot see why it wouldn't
<daskreech> It's an LTS and 5.x series is dead
<Riddell> right now I'm just concerned with getting it into main
<daskreech> RIght :) one step at a time
<Riddell> seele: there's no qdbus interface for kpackagekit notifier, it seems to just work in its own time
<seele> hum.. so i'll just have to sit and wait
<Riddell> seele: we do actually patch that notifier, to remove the long list of packages which need updating which gets far too long and isn't very useful in a notification anyway
<seele> agreed, i was just trying to fix the icon
<Riddell> seele: this one? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/packagekit.png
<Riddell> icon could do with being smaller :)
<seele> yes, that's it!
<seele> thanks, i'll use that
<seele> although now i need to look up the standard size, i dont know what it is
<seele> i thought the notification class would take care of that on it's own
<Riddell> looking at printer-applet we have
<Riddell> KNotification.event(title, text, KIcon("konqueror").pixmap(QSize(22,22)))
<Riddell> so it does seem to be up to the app to specify the size, it's just a pixmap which is passed not an icon name
<seele> so 22x22 looks like the default size?
<Riddell> seele: well it's up to the application
<Riddell> that's the size I chose when writing printer-applet
<seele> oh, speaking of the printing
<seele> you make the PC-BSD guys very sad
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> they're not python fans?
<seele> no, the problem is porting it i guess. they apparently had some trouble getting it all to work
<seele> they guy said it all sad-like and stuff.. it brought great shame to me during the camp talk ;)
<Riddell> ah, an audience comment
<Riddell> well it needs cups, python-cups some hal thing and pykde which are all hard to package so if you will insist on working on obscure platforms then they'll be even harder to package and get working
<Riddell> but as a coder I'm very happy to make use of other people's hard work so I don't have to repeat it
<seele> Riddell: no, it was during the PC-BSD talk
<seele> he said something about "KDE is easy on FreeBSD -- except for system config printer because it is in python and makes me sad"
<Riddell> high level language are the future, you can't fight it
<Riddell> if you're going to make a distro you'll have to get them packaged
<Riddell> next time just tell him how much happier it makes me, the karma is balanced
<ScottK> Riddell: Is someone doing the python-qt3 changes?
<Riddell> ScottK: I was going to ask shlomme for his thoughts
<ScottK> Ah. Good plan.  or NCommander.
<ScottK> He seems to have been active on those packages recently in Debian.
<seele> ScottK: fyi CALUG meeting Feb 10, special guest speaker Jonathan Riddell
<ScottK> seele: Nice.
<Riddell> ooh, I'm famous :)
<seele> ScottK: KDE 4.4 release party Feb 12, probably piratz
<Riddell> or special anyway, I'll take that as a compliment
<seele> Riddell: special enough you don't need to take a bus to the talk :P
<Riddell> I'll pack my bike
<neversfelde> Riddell: bug 510244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510244 in choqok "Please sync choqok choqok_0.9.4+git20091230-1. (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510244
<Riddell> neversfelde: sounds like a decision
<neversfelde> Riddell: I explained at the bottom, why I created the sync request
<Riddell> yep
<neversfelde> I use the alpha for 2 or 3 days now and it is very stable, so I think I would prefer having choqok 0.9.4 in Lucid
<neversfelde> on the other side it is LTS ;)
<ScottK> neversfelde: Better to have useful code that upstream will support.
<ScottK> If upstream suggests we jump to it, then we should.
<neversfelde> ScottK: upstream prefers the alpha version, too
<ScottK> Just get it in writing ....
<Riddell> he did
<ScottK> Good enough then I'd say.
<daskreech> Ubuntu shipped a pre release for LTS as I recall
<ulysses> markey: there's a new Chromium daily build, now it can load the websites correctly
<markey> ulysses: thanks, getting it now
<markey> ulysses: yay, it does indeed work :)
<markey> coolness
<ulysses> until it goes wrong again:/
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any motus alive?
 * _Groo_ searches for MOTUS ... oO... jungle drums...
<crimsun> ¿qué?
<crimsun> i.e., yes there are. What's the /real/ question?
<_Groo_> i made a kdemultimedia 4.4 backport with latest master tree with support for PulseAudio... might be a good idea take a look at it...
<_Groo_> it integrates very well with ubuntu PA... and still has support for alsa if needed.
<Riddell> _Groo_: kmix patch or other things too?
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi jonathan... basically kmix, i pulled directly from the developer git branch
<crimsun> _Groo_: is the intent to land it in Lucid?
<_Groo_> Riddell: like he wrote on his blog he tried to be the least invasive as possible.. and i have to admit it works pretty well
<Riddell> _Groo_: put it in a PPA and we'll take a look
<_Groo_> crimsun: i would think it would be a good idea... its for the motus to decide... i think y package is very clean.. i can upload it to revu if you guys want
<Riddell> but as far as I've seen you have to start kmix with an environment variable if you don't want to use pulseaudio and that's not going to work
<_Groo_> Riddell: its already in my ppa :)
<crimsun> right, opting out of the PA view isn't as friendly as it could be
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-21
<crimsun> and, given that Kubuntu Lucid won't (at least as I was informed) ship with PA, it's a toss
<_Groo_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/
<_Groo_> Riddell: thats pretty easy to work around... you can: 1- do 2 .desktop icons (one for PA and one for ALSA), or 2 - talk to the developer and ask for a kcm config option
<_Groo_> i also did backport it for karmic, its working very well also
<crimsun> full disclosure: I'd love for it to be enabled at some point, but I really don't think 10.04 is the right time for it
<crimsun> and, because I'm primarily the focal point of "you broke sound, you suck", I /really/ don't need more headaches. Really.
 * maco raises hand
<maco> why not set hte env variable in kubuntu default settings and then let PA enablement be a "if you want to help us test it..." thing?
<Riddell> I don't understand why it can't do the right thing based on whether or no pulseaudio is already running
<crimsun> Riddell: checking will autospawn PA.
<crimsun> Riddell: unless you do ps trickery
<maco> doesnt PA autospawn when you start any sound app *anyway*
<crimsun> maco: I'm sure Colin would be a amenable to a patch
<crimsun> maco: no
<maco> oh? when did this stop?
<crimsun> it never was that way
<maco> O_o
<crimsun> it's completely dependent on configuration
<maco> yes yes i kow THAT
<maco> but in ubuntu the default config has autospawn enabled, yes?
<crimsun> for alsa/pa apps, yes.
<crimsun> note the glaring omission of OSS apps.
<_Groo_> well anyway, its solid as a rock, and i already did the packages, riddell has my email.. if you guys want i can be the not oficial and peon helper mantainer of the thing..
<crimsun> and, since we still load snd-*-oss (grrrr), it's a tosser
<_Groo_> the only bugs i found where exactly the same bugs gnome has around PA...
<crimsun> _Groo_: the identical set?
<crimsun> _Groo_: Kubuntu has at least one more: configuring Phonon priorities.
<_Groo_> crimsun: what i mean is... kmix from what i banged him is pretty solid.. when things break are PA fault not the kmix code
<_Groo_> and by break o mean, OMG skype beta doesnt accept input.. which is the same if you use pavucontrol
<_Groo_> or any other PA control
<crimsun> _Groo_: but you're omitting one very important user experience bug (which I mentioned)
<_Groo_> so, take a look, maybe put it in a meta package like kdemultimedia-pulseaudio (no guarantees attached)
<_Groo_> crimsun: phonon priorities?
<crimsun> _Groo_: profiles for audio outputs/inputs  (NOT the PA profiles)
<_Groo_> well lucid is still 3 months away and the author is very approachable.. i believe if a kubuntu motu talks to him he would prob fix it asap
<crimsun> _Groo_: it isn't a bug in Phonon or KMix
<_Groo_> crimsun: but thats a phonon bug not exactly pa related
<crimsun> it's how each distribution configures Phonon by default
<crimsun> so, to make this work for Lucid, you need:
<crimsun> * invert the env var so that it doesn't use PA view unless something is set
<crimsun> * move the pulse option to the highest priority in Phonon's config
<_Groo_> crimsun: isnt easier to put that option in a .desktop file?
 * JontheEchidna notes that the PA KMix branch will have basically all-new strings, leaving us on our own for translations
<crimsun> _Groo_: which option?
<crimsun> _Groo_: the first is easy; the second is more difficult
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: agreed, but we could add this package as experimental for lucid and dont enable it by default.. im not exactly defending it could/can be the default but it would be nice to HAVE in the repo
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but it'll definitely have to be non-default
<_Groo_> crimsun: the first, a .desktop should do.. the second.. hmm... prob would have to patch kdemultimedia to enable phonon by default
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it'd be neat to play with :)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: go play in my ppa :D both karmic and lucid :)
<crimsun> _Groo_: you /don't/ want Phonon to use PA by default
<_Groo_> crimsun: why? ;)
<crimsun> _Groo_: otherwise you'll get the notification "pulse failed, falling back to ALSA"
<_Groo_> crimsun: ??? i use PA as default and never seen that
<crimsun> _Groo_: that's because you have PA installed.
<crimsun> remember, PA /does not/ ship by default in Kubuntu
<_Groo_> crimsun: ah... sorry... welll, then its a matter of putting some preinstall options in pa package so when it installs in kubuntu he would change the profiles
<crimsun> _Groo_: that's /nasty/
<_Groo_> crimsun: "a matter of " is an eufemism i know its a lot of work and prob a lot of anger :D
<crimsun> _Groo_: 1. you can't depend on the presence of PA being installed because some people have PA installed but disabled
<_Groo_> crimsun: that pa installed but disabled, thats a manual setting correct?
<crimsun> _Groo_: yes, but it must be honored
<crimsun> you don't want stuff "randomly" autospawning
<_Groo_> crimsun: if pa installed AND if pa autospawingn disable do kmix alsa .desktop... if pa installed and enabled do kmix pa .desktop
<_Groo_> crimsun: again... overly simplified.. but we cant avoid PA ad infinitum... eventually well have to cope with it...
<crimsun> _Groo_: it's really quite more complicated, because you can't predict what the user might do
<_Groo_> crimsun: well if you cant predict something, how can you honor it?
<crimsun> _Groo_: and it's precisely this integration mess that has plagued Ubuntu and (rightfully) earned the wrath of various upstreams
<crimsun> _Groo_: you don't; you enforce a policy. In Ubuntu, it's "you will use PA".
<_Groo_> crimsun: but these would be experimental packages... if you install something experimental... fill in the gap
<crimsun> _Groo_: it's incredibly easy to field experimental packages, but I still have to address the incoming bugs.
<_Groo_> crimsun: aka not LTS, nut guaranteed, not for the faint of earth.. just put them there so we can test it and evetunally see if PA is up the task for kubuntu
<crimsun> again, I'm all for enabling PA, but I'd really like to avoid the pain of having Kubuntu users completely fail at their audio experience
<_Groo_> crimsun: agreed, isnt that what ubuntu-bugs and kde bug reporter is for? based on the tags... automatic answer
<crimsun> _Groo_: from a PPA?
<_Groo_> crimsun: no, from multiverse for ex...
<crimsun> _Groo_: I think you're missing my point, which is that I /do/ want good bug reports, but getting them from a PPA is not there yet.
<_Groo_> aptitude install kdemultimedia-pulseaudio-4.4, opens kde dialog (WARNING THIS PACKAGES ARE NOT SUPPORTED BY KUBUNTU PROJECT, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK)
<_Groo_> crimsun: thats why i was saying to include them in multiverse or universe
<_Groo_> not suported/experimental but inside oficial so we can use ubuntu-bugs for ex
<crimsun> _Groo_: it makes no sense licence-wise to do anything but main
<_Groo_> crimsun: agreed, but main is for stable/test and true right? not to mention translations problems...
<_Groo_> crimsun: and i really dont believe the core gods would allow it anyway :D
<crimsun> _Groo_: MOTU doesn't decide it, neither does core.
<crimsun> this is strictly a Kubuntu-dev decision
<_Groo_> crimsun: ah ok... nice to know.. i dont know the internals of the decision process
<_Groo_> crimsun: but we are running in circles.. what do you think we/ you guys should/could do?
<crimsun> _Groo_: see above
<Lex79> lol
<crimsun> 22 minutes ago
<_Groo_> ppa?
<crimsun> _Groo_: yes, along with the two points I made
<_Groo_> crimsun: not ideal, but we do what we can do :)
<crimsun> _Groo_: yes, that is the story of my FOSS life
<_Groo_> crimsun: lol i just remember of XKCD of last week.. the one about the G point, lol
<_Groo_> did you or didnt you found the G spot? maam, this is a kubuntu-devel forum, you are probabyl mistaken...but.... no...:( auehauheuaheuaheuaeh
 * _Groo_ hoped for some laughts...
<crimsun> it's rather inappropriate for this channel, as you alluded to.
 * _Groo_ scrambles for his log where someone somewhere someday told in here this was a very open, happy, peace loving channel
<_Groo_> anyway, isnt the ppa build suposed to first see the local files for deps and then see the repos? i published debhelper ported from lucid and yet ktorrent insisnt in using the debhelper from the repo instead
<tsimpson> the PPA should use whatever the highest published version is
<_Groo_> tsimpson: that woould be my published file for karmic, debhelper 7.4.10ubuntu1
<_Groo_> since the karmic one is 7.3.x
<_Groo_> but its still downloading 7.3 when i retry the build
<_Groo_> in ubuntu components in ppa settings, should i put allow all components or the second option?
<tsimpson> is the binary published in the ppa? (uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net)
<_Groo_> tsimpson: of course, like i said its built and published in the same ppa, from what i recall, the build system first checks the ppa for matches before going for the main repos
<tsimpson> it doesn't check anything before anything else, it just adds your ppa to the sources it looks in and lets apt do the rest
<_Groo_> tsimpson: ok thanks
<prefrontal> can I network upgrade to lucid alpha?
<crimsun> yes
<prefrontal> thanks
<prefrontal> well, I installed lucid alpha 2 and then upgraded all the packages. upgrading them was a mistake - now my taskbar is missing.
<brmassa> guys, about project TIMELORD, is there anything i can help?
<dpm> hey Riddell, good morning. I see that in the Lucid translations imports queue there are two kde.pot templates from qt4-x11 uploaded a while ago -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot&batch=90. Before I investigate further, could it be that they were the KDE3 template versions, as in the templates we were talking about yesterday?
<markey> brmassa: if you are interested in Timelord, best talk to apachelogger
<markey> he initiated the project
<markey> but you could also ask on the mailing list, kubuntu-devel
<brmassa> markey: hmmm
<brmassa> markey: thanks.
<brmassa> markey: do you know if this project is moving?
<markey> as far as I know, it's moving slowly
<markey> (lack of manpower)
<markey> so, any help is probably welcome
<markey> (but I can't really speak for it, apachelogger knows more)
<brmassa> markey: i understand.
<brmassa> markey: i really think a sprint should be done.
<brmassa> markey: however, the description of timelord project is not precise on what is actulally needed.
<brmassa> markey: well... i guess ill mail him
<markey> that could be nice, yes :)
<markey> personally I'd also wish that Timelord could move much faster
<markey> Kubuntu has (like most projects) a bit lack of manpower, but everyone can help a bit :)
<markey> (I should mention: I'm not a member of Kubuntu, so take all this with a grain of salt)
<brmassa> markey: yep. the point is: HOW to aquire more people and WHAT they can do exactly
<markey> yes
<brmassa> markey: ok
<Riddell> dpm: kdeqt.po isn't the same as kde.po
<Riddell> dpm: that's the translations from qt used by KDE
<dpm> ok, thanks Riddell
<Riddell> ** testers needed for RC 2 on karmic and lucid
<Tm_T> no PPC builds, I presume
<Riddell> no
<dpm> Riddell, ah, jtv has seen what the problem was (wrong path to the template in LP). It's now sorted
<jussi01> Riddell: rc2 has been in the ppa for a while now, no?
<Riddell> jussi01: it's in the ninjas PPA if you have that
<markey> Riddell: any news on the USB issues?
<Lex79> Riddell: I can refresh Phonon patch today and release Qt 4.6.1 package, can you wait that before uploading KDE ?
<Riddell> markey: no reply from the guy I was hoping to get one from :(  I'll send a post to ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> Lex79: yes, we'll not upload RC 2 until tomorrow evening
<Lex79> ok
<brmassa> guys, im not familiar with other *ubuntu projects but all of them have a different visual identity from Ubuntu or its only Kubuntu?
<Riddell> some do, some don't
<markey> brmassa: in short: Kubuntu looks nice. the rest, not so much
<brmassa> Riddell: is there any recommendation from Canonical to not use the Ubuntu identity or its a decision from the community?
<brmassa> i ask because it seems that not only we are duplicating the efforts but also we are not taking the advantage of being so close to a imensively popular project...
<brmassa> that is Ubuntu...
<tseliot> Riddell: will RC 2 come with a new SIP?
<brmassa> markey: i know. but on the marketing perspective, its not a clever choice to isolate
<Riddell> tseliot: I have SIP and pyqt done, kdebindings still doesn't compile but the pykde part does so maybe I can work out how to ignore the part which doesn't compile and get it in
<tseliot> Riddell: that would be great
<Riddell> brmassa: Kubuntu is pretty obviously linked to the Ubuntu project
<jussi01> Riddell: is it going to hit the beta ppa?
<markey> brmassa: much has been said and talked about these things, but in the end, the powers above decide
<markey> brmassa: I guess you catch my drift
<Riddell> jussi01: once its been tested and gets released by KDE
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, ok :)
 * jussi01 wont install it on the work pc this time... maybe at home :P
<brmassa> Riddell: well... from who is inside, it seems to. but from who is a Ubuntu user (or even from further worlds), its different look and feel is only a higher barrier...
<brmassa> markey: ok i got it. But to me, its like Apple launching a super computer that is plain ugly. it might be Apple, but it doesnt look like one
<brmassa> markey: be linked to Ubuntu project just by code and some infrastructure is very superficial. The whole brand power is under used.
<Riddell> better to be our own (linked) brand than just a confusing choice on the ubuntu website in my opinion
<sebas> brmassa: kubuntu decides to follow the KDE brand more than the ubuntu one
<sebas> calling it "not a clever marketing choice" is IMO short-sighted
<sebas> One problem of aligning with Ubuntu is that Ubuntu is a brand for a complete desktop system
<sebas> it's not an umbrella brand you could put under systems under (even if people try)
<sebas> so putting kubuntu more closely under ubuntu's umbrella simply does not work
<sebas> That is actually one of the things the new KDE branding scheme attempts to fix
<sebas> separating umbrella and sub-brands
<brmassa> sebas: hmmm... im not sure. it seems that the hype around Ubuntu is still higher that the KDE.
<sebas> brmassa: not the point
<brmassa> sebas: i think we are a Ubuntu using KDE and not KDE using Ubuntu infra...
<brmassa> sebas: at least on the marketing perspective.
<sebas> brmassa: so where is Ubuntu's marketing effort even considering Kubuntu, or has been?
<sebas> And where would it fit in?
<sebas> (and I'm not aiming at a step-child relationship)
<sebas> I've actually pointed that out during UDS in Paris already
<sebas> just trying to piggyback on Ubuntu's success is a recipe for failure
<brmassa> sebas: i dont know if claiming a whole new identity is better than get a bit of Ubuntu popularity by copying its moves (at least until Kubuntu base is significantly bigger)
<markey> brmassa: I personally tend to agree with some of the things you said (I guess). but then, Ubuntu is not fully community steered. there is a boss somewhere who decides
<markey> but, let's not open that can of worms (again)
<markey> cause it is a big one
<sebas> it's one giant misunderstanding
<sebas> you don't become more sucessful by aligning yourself with a competing product more closely
<brmassa> sebas: for me, its like Google's Orkut. Instead using the most popular brand, the social networked created by the employee called Orkut used a total new brand style. The result is show in numbers
<sebas> There is no point for Ubuntu to push Kubuntu, so they won't. Hence: don't assume it'll happen, it didn't.
<brmassa> sebas: ive never assumed that Canonical or Ubuntu community will ever support...
<sebas> weird to compare this, as it's really unrelated
<sebas> brmassa: it might work if Canonical or Ubuntu had a clear strategy for marketing separate brands, but they don't
<sebas> because Ubuntu (OS) == Ubuntu (ecosystem)
<sebas> you cannot overcome this, even less with a strong brand (nobody will want to change it)
<sebas> Kubuntu will need to build up success based on its own merits
<brmassa> sebas: what im saying its WE can use the brand. I guess they wont complain much if we smothly copy their visual identity...
<sebas> a first step would be to work on the terrible reputation we got lately
<sebas> brmassa: you mean brown? :D
<Nightrose> brmassa: why do you think copying will make us more successful?
<Nightrose> it most often does not
<Nightrose> and is very unlikely in kubuntu's case
 * sebas notes that the visual identity of Ubuntu is really not that great
<brmassa> sebas: Ubuntu brown'ness suchs. however, WE think this. people still use it more. we have to think as a NON Kubuntu user.
<sebas> I'm thinking as a marketing professional here, separating facts and myth
<Nightrose> an you think they use it because of the brown? ;-)
<Nightrose> i doubt it very much
<sebas> besides, brown doesn't work for what Kubuntu offers
<brmassa> sebas: what Kubuntu offers?
<sebas> more propellerhead than ubuntu, for one
<brmassa> i used to think that all "semi-official" *ubuntu distros were like brothers...
<sebas> seriously, you can go all wild on colours, but as soon as every second user out there shouts "Kubuntu sucks, big time", your time is better invested elsewhere
<sebas> For example translations
<brmassa> but they are too different from each other to appear so.
<sebas> German translations just plain sucked last time I tried
<sebas> installed opensuse, tada, perfectly translated
<sebas> it's also ubuntu screwing up
<sebas> I've updated from jaunty to karmic on 4 machines, 3 wouldn't boot or start X afterwards
<brmassa> sebas: :P
<sebas> that hurts the public perception a lot more than not using brown for the wallpaper
<brmassa> sebas: yep. i agree
<sebas> so timelord is quite right here
<sebas> and changing colors to match ubuntu more closely will make it stand in its shadow even more
<dpm> sebas, it just does not help saying "translations just plain sucked" - where did they exactly fail for you? Which Kubuntu version were you using? Without more details it's impossible to improve
<sebas> dpm: half of what's translated upstream wasn't in kubuntu
<sebas> I didn't check the last version, so reporting it is quite useless
<brmassa> sebas: we are not competing against Ubuntu, so it doesnt matter to be just a shadow
<sebas> the experience in non-english was just awful though, so I installed opensuse where it's fine
<sebas> brmassa: of course we do
<sebas> denying that is ... odd
<dpm> sebas, "half of what's translated upstream" is also not very detailed. I'd recommend you to try Karmic, where we put quite a lot of effort in improving translations
<sebas> dpm: honestly, there's enough evidence around of bad translations, I'm not filing bugreports here just pointing out a structural problem
<sebas> and I'm not trying karmic as that machine is installed and works just perfectly fine now
<brmassa> sebas: nope. we are against OpenSUSE, that uses KDE by default AND uses a complete new infrastructure that doesnt benefit us...
<sebas> brmassa: that, too
<dpm> sebas, as I said, until we are pointed to real evidence we cannot do anything to solve it
<brmassa> sebas: and other distros that, once they are full of followers, we have very little from it
<sebas> dpm: I don't care about real evidence here, just read teh internetz
<sebas> I pointed it out as an example for a bad user experience that burnt me and drove me away
<dpm> sebas, I'm just concerned about not spreading FUD against translations without evidence
<sebas> I've seen the same with people installing the gnome desktop instead of kubuntu because of poor choices for kubuntu
<brmassa> sebas: If Ubuntu one day rules the world, we will get much more from it than opensuse, mepis, red hat or another kde distro....
<sebas> like shipping not working networkmanager stuff
<sebas> brmassa: not the point, you don't choose your competitors, you find your niche and grow in it
<sebas> it's not a game of "who has the biggest potential, so who should we copy?"
<sebas> dpm: I'm actually discussing the reasons for that
<brmassa> sebas: yep. but its better to make a huge and deep partnership with Ubuntu, living in its shadow, than compete alone in the battefield against.... Novell and RedHat
<sebas> it's not new that the translation process in kubuntu has been screwed up for years, and that this has serious consequences
<sebas> brmassa: except that it's not either, or
<brmassa> sebas: copying Ubuntu is not the BEST option, but the most strategical one
<sebas> it's also not about copying a visual identity, it's building a brand, a perception, a concept
<sebas> ubuntu has that
<sebas> doesn't mean it fits kubuntu, there's a reason they're different beasts
<sebas> that "what is Kubuntu?", the vision if you will is missing
<dpm> sebas, we've put quite a lot of effort in solving translations issues in the last cycle. I'd recommend you to try Karmic and to follow kubuntu-devel and ubuntu-translators if you are interested
<sebas> here's a shot at it "The ease of ubuntu with the power of KDE"
<sebas> dpm: that's the thing, I'm not interested
<brmassa> sebas: hmmmm for me its like launching a iPhone with a complete different look and feel from Apple other products just to prove its a new vision... Its wasting a huge marketing potential
<sebas> I need that to work once every two years, and I don't care in between
<sebas> brmassa: it's not an iphone though
<sebas> everything that's visible is different from ubuntu
<dpm> sebas, fair enough, I think if you are not interested we can stop discussing it then
<sebas> dpm: yep, we can
<sebas> I get your frustration, someone saying that it sucks and then not listening that it's all better now
<brmassa> dpm: sorry guys, i was just discussing... rising some thoughts
<sebas> was never the point though
<dpm> brmassa, no need to apologise :-)
<ScottK> dpm: Do you have any data yet on how Lucid translations are doing?
<Riddell> ScottK, dpm: danillo said he was working on the reporting tool, I havn't heard back from him
<ScottK> OK.  It's getting close (or even past time) when we said we'd take a decision about this.
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> I haven't heard any complaints about translations in the PPAs or backports when we provide upstream translations directly.
<ScottK> Absence some evidence, I think it's reasonably clear what the safest course is.
<dpm> ScottK, Riddell, sorry for the delay, I was having lunch
<Riddell> it's danilo we're after, we need to steal his lunch
<dpm> Riddell, yeah :P but let me give you an update
<dpm> ScottK, Riddell, ScottK, we don't have any data on how the translations in Lucid are doing yet. Translations in LP will be exposed for translation on the 4th Feb -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule. We've got the upstream translations from Karmic and Lucid at http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/kde-l10n/ and we're going to compare them with those from Rosetta. Danilo is developing the comparison tool, and AFAIK yesterday was working on it
<dpm> the translations imports queue is clear on Kubuntu translations
<dpm> and I've done all the necessary approvals and renames
<dpm> but that was just yesterday as well, so it might take a week or so
<dpm> for the language packs to include all Kubuntu translations in Lucid
<sebas> dpm: thinking of it, I might actually try the translations for kubuntu shortly
<sebas> how complete is 4.4 already?
<dpm> sebas, \o/ :-)
<sebas> I need to make a couple of screenshots for a German magazine, they asked for German screenshots :>
<dpm> sebas, IIRC upstream 4.4 translations should be complete, let me check...
<Riddell> sebas: in lucid they're not, as he says launchpad translations isn't open for lucid yet, but our 4.4 RC 1 archive has the kde-l10n packages in unmodified so no problems there
<sebas> alright, cool
<dpm> yep, as Riddell said
<sebas> installing them from svn is a bit of a pain, since the i18n stuff tends to be huuuuuuuge
<sebas> I'm running karmic, so no problem :)
<ScottK> dpm: Then I don't understand why you all committed to having data for us by the Alpha 2 milestone.
<Riddell> I'll be doing kde-l10n for RC 2 in our secret ninjas archive today
<ScottK> (at UDS)
<ScottK> dpm: When will there be some data to make a comparison?
<dpm> ScottK, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Events/UDS/Lucid/KubuntuTranslationsFeedback and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidTranslations we mentioned end of January, IIRC. I'll ping danilo to see when we can have the data
<Quintasan> \o
<ulysses> o/
<Quintasan> Hmm, meeting today. I'd better do my homework now
<Quintasan> or not do it at all :P
<ulysses> no more exam, no lessons, no homeworks now \o/
<Quintasan> hmm, in kvm plasma ain't starting for me :/
<Quintasan> aaha
<Quintasan> it starts two times :DD
<JohnFlux> Hey all.  Could Qt 4.6.0 be upgraded to 4.6.1 please?  4.6.0 was a bad release, with speed problems and crashes.
<JohnFlux> It's the reason why apps like konversation use up 100% CPU and why many KDE apps crash when logging out (e.g. KNetworkManager)
<Quintasan> hmm certainly Konversation crashes often
<ScottK> JohnFlux: We need to get an updated phonon patch first, but it's a definite priority.
<Quintasan> I thought it was KDE's fault
<JohnFlux> Quintasan: yeah, it's a reason why KUbuntu 9.10 looked so bad
<JohnFlux> apps crashing continually
<JohnFlux> it's a problem with deleting non-existant input methods :)
<ScottK> Odd, I almost never have crashes.
<JohnFlux> ScottK: do you get crashes when logging out?
<ScottK> Nope
<JohnFlux> I _think_ it might only be triggered if you're running scim or ibus
<JohnFlux> i.e. some input method
<Quintasan> oh, I need to figure the IM thingy within Qt :/
<ScottK> Could be.  I'm not running either of those.
<Lex79> ScottK: I refreshed the patch, I'm building Qt right now :)
<Quintasan> JohnFlux: it crashes on logut even without IBus
<ScottK> Lex79: Excellent.
<JohnFlux> Quintasan: or skim/scim etc?
<Quintasan> logout even.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Which crashes?
<Quintasan> JohnFlux: no skim, only IBus daemon and anthy
<Quintasan> ScottK: Konversation, at least for me, each logout it crashes
<ScottK> Oh.
<JohnFlux> Quintasan: but you tested without ibus?
<ScottK> I've found quassel very stable with both Karmic and Lucid so far.
<Quintasan> JohnFlux: with same result :)
<ScottK> IME Karmic is more stable than Jaunty is more stable than Intrepid.
<Quintasan> and the best thing is that our Qt has XIM selected by default though I think it is not installed
<Lex79> ScottK: Qt ftbs, http://pastebin.ca/1760186 sandsmark said we need an update patch and he thinks he will have some more time today, we hope :)
<jussi01> JohnFlux: I get those annoying logout crashes
<ScottK> Lex79: OK.  I expected we'd have to wait for him.
<Riddell> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_helena_kde_whatsnew.php  new Kubuntu based release
<ScottK> I hear lots of complaints from Debian that Ubuntu doesn't contribute enough back upstream to them that are (mostly) bogus IMO.  Do we get stuff from Mint people?
<jussi01> ScottK: not that I know of
<jussi01> we certainly dont support it in our support areas though
 * ScottK didn't think so, but doesn't want to throw around accusations without knowing.
<jussi01> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
 * ScottK wonders about Baltix?
<freeflying> I saw a lot complains on qt's IM, so whats going one?
 * ScottK knows he's gotten a log of bugmail thanks to them.
<freeflying> s/one/on
<JohnFlux> In KDE, the battery status applet no longer shows that I have a battery
<JohnFlux> if I run byobu and get it to display the battery status, then it works :)
<ScottK> Which release?
<ScottK> I've found on Lucid i don't have battery status at boot, but if I plug/unplug from power, then i do.
<yofel> ScottK: Lucid, we were just talking about it in #u+1
<genii> Same here on battery applet (unplug-replug makes it display)
<Tm_T> in Karmic, KDE sees my battery just fine, GNOME has no idea about it (:
<jussi01> Riddell: shoudl we send out a mail to the list to remind them all of the meeting soon? (n 2.5 h I think) ?
<Riddell> jussi01: yeah go ahead
<jussi01> Riddell: sure, Ill hit it
<jussi01> Riddell: its in -meeting, right?
<Riddell> yes
<jussi01> done! :)
<maco> ah! ok things kmail *really* should not do:  when you hold down backspace in one of the "To:" fields, it is kind of expected that it will stop backspacing once that field is empty. Not so! It'll just jump up to the field above it and backspace that one too!
<jussi01> yeah, thats evil
<daskreech> It should beep twice first
<daskreech> Beep Beep pause Jump Beep Beep Pause jump
<ScottK> maco: Works fine here.
<maco> ScottK: it stops backspacing?
<ScottK> maco: Yep.
<ScottK> maco: Sort of.
<maco> it jumped from a BCC field to a CC field for me and there was no beep
<ScottK> I was testing backspacing from To: to From: and that stopped.  Within the catagory of destinations, (e.g. To:) I get what you are seeing.
<maco> the fields just plain interact weird in that program.  If I hit the up arrow while in the top line of the message body, I expect it to jump to the start of the line like it would in a word processor, not jump up to the subject field (perhaps if I hit up *again* after it was at the front of the line...)
<daskreech> maco: Bug them as wishlists?
<maco> or try to figure out qt....
<maco> if something's not too big a bug, i prefer to try to submit a patch with the bug, but i only just noticed the weird bksp behaviour now
<Quintasan> meeting in one hour?
<ulysses> 20.00 UTC
<Quintasan> here?
<ulysses> #ubuntu-meeting
<Quintasan> okay, back to doing homework then
<markey> heh
<markey> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> uncyclopedia's always a good read if you want a laugh
<JontheEchidna> ya just can't be too sensitive :D
<markey> if one is too sensitive for that: a good indication that ringing the shrink could be needed ;)
<Tm_T> kids...
<JontheEchidna> I'd use Pidgin if the tray icon was the ORLY owl....
<Quintasan> :D
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: feel free to change it, it's just png, right? (:
<daskreech> Kopete randomly has a tray icon for me
<daskreech> Wish I knew what caused it to appear/disappaear
<Quintasan> looks like my call to testing didn't get to ML
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I saw in on the ml
<Quintasan> oh, good
<JontheEchidna> the one you sent 5 hrs ago or so?
<Quintasan> yus
<Quintasan> I think if it really brings improvement we could consider using it.
<Quintasan> looks like I have two items on agenda then
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> I wonder why plasma is covered by something in Lucid,
<Quintasan> looks like a second plasma-desktop is running automagically and I have to kill it to get my desktop back
<Quintasan> urgh, kvm needs moar grapics card related options
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> sebas: what's the status of the network manager plasmoid?
<daskreech> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hiya daskreech
<rickspencer3> 'sip?
<rickspencer3> sup, even
<daskreech> rickspencer3: sicker than a manson
<daskreech> how are you?
<rickspencer3> sorry daskreech
<rickspencer3> I am fineo
<rickspencer3> weirdly nice weather in Seattle today
<rickspencer3> warm and sunny
<daskreech> Great :) how's LTS rolling along?
<maco> hmrph. you all in -meeting are making me think i ought to bake cookies soon
<Tm_T> maco: for me? ooo thanks
<maco> oh! omg!
<markey> that, and cut your wrists
<maco> Riddell: will you help me bake cookies for the kde 4.4 party seele's organizing?
<maco> seele: or are we not allowed to bring cookies to wherever you're having it?
<seele> huh? i dunno
<seele> it's at a bar
<maco> markey: awwwww
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I want to help out with packaging phonon-backends package, any advice on that
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: in rules you can use dh --with kde $@
<Quintasan> be sure to use pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.5.0) and debhelper (>= 7.3.16)
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: hi there :) alright thanks will do, one more question and this might be a stupid one: where do I get the source for that package, upstream kde svn or is it in a branch
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> if there was a somewhat stable release try KDE braches
<Quintasan> if not then it might be in trunk
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: I suppose it would be a branch in launchpad if it has been ever packaged before, otherwise I will have to get the upstream trunk :)
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: we store only debian dirs in bzr AFAIK
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: yah I think you are right :) alright then I'll get it from upstream and start packaging it
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: thanks for the tip on debian/rules
<Quintasan> np, the rest will probably go as usual
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: oh btw do I have to add my name here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging and say in progress for phonon-backends
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: You don't.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: alright thanks :)
<Quintasan> copypasta ftw
<Tm_T> (:
<tsimpson> so, who wants to talk about the IRC Council? :)
 * Quintasan goes to bed, school etc.
<Lex79> Quintasan: I installed kffmpeg from your repo and It works better than mplayerthumbs, it's very fast
<daskreech> Quintasan: I used to do that as well
<daskreech> other order though
<Lex79> Quintasan: g 'night
<Quintasan> Lex79: awesome, night :P
<tsimpson> no one has any questions/comments?
<Tm_T> tsimpson: the ones with questions are not online, I suspect
<Tm_T> what should be hilighted is, that granting +f to IRCC doesn't mean the ownership of the channel is gone, as Riddell will keep his +F
<tsimpson> the IRCC won't take over the channel, but the IRCC is responsible for running all the Ubuntu IRC channels (not Ubuntu/Gnome, but the Ubuntu umbrella of projects), to do that we need access in all our core channels
<tsimpson> also, we are moving channel management of access lists to Launchpad, so we need to be able to modify access lists automatically (through the UbuntuIrcCouncil account)
<tsimpson> we are doing the same for the main #ubuntu-*, #xubuntu-*, #ubuntu-mythtv-* and #ubuntustudio-* channels
<neversfelde> tsimpson: do you need access for loco channels like #kubuntu-de, too?
<tsimpson> neversfelde: if the LoCo choose to, that's up to them, but we don't require it
 * jussi01 head bedwards
<neversfelde> ok
<tsimpson> if we need to gain access to a LoCo for some reason (like the channel founder disappearing) we can ask freenode staff for assistance
<ScottK> It seems rather forward of the IRCC to be 'requiring' anything.
<ScottK> Not very Ubuntu at all.
<sebas> Riddell: "in progress", but not done yet
<tsimpson> ScottK: we need it to manage access lists
<sebas> knetworkmanager is still the safe choice
<sebas> I hope to get some progress on finalizing the NM plasmoid done during tokamak, with will being close and stuff
 * ScottK doesn't understand what the problem with this channel is that needs solving.
<tsimpson> it's not just this channel
<tsimpson> it's all the core channels
<tsimpson> for ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu-server/ubuntu-mythtv/ubuntustudio
<ScottK> Sounds like more bureacracy for what reason?
<tsimpson> so we can manage access lists, so we can act in emergencies and because we are responsible for managing the IRC channels, so we should have access
<al> phonon-backend-xine depends on kcm-phonon-xine
<al> would it make sense to change that into a recommends:?
<ScottK> al: Jonathano Thomas would be the right person to ask.
<ScottK> tsimpson: It sounds like you are solving a non-problem to me, but I'm not on the Kubuntu Council, so it's up to them.
<al> ScottK: ok
<tsimpson> ScottK: many channels have either stale access lists, or few ops which are sometimes not around during issues. we want to move to having several teams to manage access lists like this: http://tsimpson.ubottu.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ubuntu-core-ircops.png
<tsimpson> to do that, and to have the lists update automatically we need to have access to modify access lists
<ScottK> tsimpson: I don't argue there aren't channels where things need fixing.  I just don't think this is one of htem.
<Tm_T> ScottK: can you point out some cons of this?
<ScottK> Tm_T: I'm a big believer in not fixing things that aren't broken.
<tsimpson> prevention is better than cure
<ScottK> Kubuntu has traditionally had a lot of autonomy and don't think it should be given up, "Just because".
<Tm_T> ScottK: true, I just see this as "no harm and unified tools"
<Tm_T> ScottK: what autonomy is given up?
<Tm_T> and no, I'm not part of IRCC
<ScottK> Going from sole custody to joint ownership is giving something up.
<Tm_T> ScottK: IMO +f is not "ownership"
<Tm_T> ScottK: if wanted, the one who has +F can drop others +f in one second
<ScottK> Tm_T: If we are handing over control of access lists it most certainly is.
<tsimpson> you can still give access to anyone you want
<ScottK> Apparently this will now be managed via Launchpad.
<Tm_T> ScottK: still kubuntu team is the one handling it
<ScottK> Tm_T: No.  These are IRCC mechanisms.
<tsimpson> the IRCC will not take over the channel, the only difference to now will be that some more people have access
<tsimpson> the Kubuntu council will be an admin of the kubuntu team channels
<ScottK> I see.  Well that makes it a little different.
 * ScottK doesn't see in the backscroll where that got mentioned before.
 * ScottK thinks this might be an example of why it's a good idea to actually explain the plan and not just show up and make demands.
<ScottK> Gotta go.
<tsimpson> we didn't get a chance to explain anything, look at the log in -meeting
<Tm_T> brrrh, hate constantly cutting wlan
<ScottK> I was there.
<ScottK> Didn't seem to be much of an attempt to explain.
<ScottK> See you later.
<Riddell> maco: I've never made cookies but it can't be too hard
 * Tm_T huggles ScottK
<Riddell> oh goodness, what have I started with this IRCC thing
<JontheEchidna> what'd I msis?
<JontheEchidna> *miss
<Tm_T> Riddell: heh, it's good that these kind of things is asked to be explained properly
<maco> Riddell: never? well i expect you havent made vegan cookies before, but not even he kind with eggs??
<Riddell> maco: nope, was always more of a fairy cake baker myself
<Riddell> and you know, over here we just eat digestives and hob nobs :)
<maco> digestives and hob nobs?
<daskreech> I miss Chocolate Hob nobs :-(
<al> JontheEchidna: could you have a look at bug #510914? it's basically about the kcm-phonon-xine dependency in phonon-backend-xine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510914 in quassel ""apt-get install quassel-client-qt4" still pulls in kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510914
<JontheEchidna> al: yeah, I've been meaning to bump that down to a suggests
<JontheEchidna> I discussed it with debian a few weeks ago and we decided a Suggests, but I've been pretty busy the past few weeks
<Riddell> daskreech: I'm afraid I missed that you added an agenda item for the meeting, sorry about that
<Riddell> daskreech: for virtuoso 6.0 isn't currently supported by soprano so we'll go with 5 until that changes
<daskreech> I know I was just checking if it's been looked at in terms of CD spce
<daskreech> space
<al> JontheEchidna: sounds good
<al> thanks
<daskreech> Cause if 6.0.1 comes out and has some space differential can we handle that?
<Riddell> daskreech: depends if it's bigger or smaller :)
<daskreech> :-)
<daskreech> Riddell: http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2010/01/hi-tech-low-tech-bicycle-madness.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheThrillingWonderStory+(Dark+Roasted+Blend)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-22
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you around?
<Zorael> Can anyone post/reply to the kubuntu-devel mailing list, or is it more aimed for internal communication between Kubuntu devs? (Wanted to add to the ktorrent thread that just opened.)
<DarkwingDuck> Go ahead and post my friend
<freeflying> Quintasan: JontheEchidna kimpanel is ready for upload, I have pushed those chanches needed into kdeplasma-addons
<Lex79> freeflying: we know, I merged your changes for next packaging release (RC2) and I assigned credits to you
<Lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeplasma-addons/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/changelog
<freeflying> Lex79: cool, thx
<Lex79> no problem
<Lex79> thx for your changes
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yo yo
<DarkwingDuck> What's up my friend?
<DarkwingDuck> Now that the Camp is over I'm back again :D
<nixternal> waiting for my pizza...putting some models together for my nephews
<nixternal> how was camp?
<DarkwingDuck> Camp was good. Talk on Documentation went VERY well
<nixternal> groovy
<DarkwingDuck> They taped it... when I get the link I'll toss it out there.
<DarkwingDuck> there was a talk about Docs VS wikis that it sparked
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> let me guess, people want to develop docs on the wiki and then use this magical piece of shit that converts it to docbook?
<DarkwingDuck> IT wasn't as bad as the ML was getting
<DarkwingDuck> No actually, it was more of an Anti-wiki feel
<nixternal> groovy, then Phil and I got out point across 2 or 3 years ago
<DarkwingDuck> and figuring out how to post the docs onto the web for view
<nixternal> that is done automatically at docs.kde.org
<DarkwingDuck> kubuntu is vanelia enough to take the docs I write for Kubuntu I can submit to KDE with minor tweaking correct?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> you can also setup a vm, and just install the kde-full package in a vm or on top of a terminal/minimal install only as well
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, sweet
<DarkwingDuck> I'm redoing the Netbook docs and finishing up the other docs from the ToDo list
<daskreech> DarkwingDuck: How was Camp and where are my pictures damnit!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL I'll be getting the pictures and the video of all of the presentations
<nixternal> oh jjesse you little ass! I see you trying to sneak karmic docs on me
<jjesse> that's how i roll
<nixternal> jjesse: if you want to work on some lucid docs, grab a couple of mine
<jjesse> sure give me one
<nixternal> I have already started communications
<nixternal> network or printing, your choice
<jjesse> nixternal: the reason that i gave the mto you is that understand the process
<nixternal> I would say "config-desktop" needs to be worked on, as I don't think blizzz is around
<jjesse> ok i'll work on config-desktop
<nixternal> jjesse: change out blizzz's name on Kubuntu/Todo/Lucid with yours please
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: wasn't I supposed to work on communication
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> next week I am cracking the whip...if they don't have it done, they lose it
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: do you have anything on communication done?
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: ahh okay :) I'll finish all my work today, exams are over yay!!!!
<nixternal> plus, you have plenty to finish byb next week
<nixternal> as do I...grr
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: true, but no more exams and I get 3 days off
<nixternal> lucky you :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: are you taking exams? for what?
<nixternal> tomorrow I will be working on Karmic docs and translations, all damn day long
<nixternal> jjesse: I take it you manully added the pot files to LP for translation?
<jjesse> nixternal: i haven't done anything w/ pot files
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: translations can be a *huge* pain
<jjesse> i have fixed all the bugs that are out there
<jjesse> for karmic
<nixternal> oh, so now all of the templates need to be uploaded?
<nixternal> damn...you could do that, it is easy :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: oh I am down to 6 bugs in kubuntu-website, isn't that awesome :)
<nixternal> regenerate the potfiles and upload them one-by-one using that add button in LP
<nixternal> by the time any translations get done, Karmic will be EOL
<nixternal> jjesse: did you change a lot of strings?
<jjesse> some in several diffferent files
<jjesse> just amade it harder didn't i?
<nixternal> well....hrmm
<nixternal> I am looking at Karmic translations, some have been touching translations since release, though there are quite a few that haven't been touched since 2008
<jjesse> that sucks
<nixternal> that's why I have been pissed about translations...not lp faults at all, people just aren't translating
<jjesse> grumble
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: can the translations be reused, that might make your life easy, and I'll help you what do i need to do, upload some templates
<nixternal> so I have to dl an entire tarball for say, about-kubuntu, that has a po file for every language that LP supports, then I have to build it, then I have to fix so much stuff because people love translating tags for some reason..then I get those fixed to where they can be tested, to only find out there are probably 10 at best that are at least 60% complete
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: yes they can, but it doesn't do shit for making anything easier
<nixternal> people will translate like 1 line or some shit, so it gets marked as changed and included in the tarball
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: alirght I guess that I'll help you :) you have been helping me all the time, so I guess this time I can do something, so in short what can I do
<dhillon-v10> *then
<nixternal> jeesh, people are still translating karmic strings
<jjesse> why?  they won't get updated will they?
<jjesse> there should be a way to freeze lp translations
<nixternal> about-kubuntu is broken
<jjesse> thats the href i didn't know how to fix correct?
<nixternal> no, this is messed up with sect1 and sect2's out of place
<nixternal> trying to figure that one out
<jjesse> oh ok
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: what a nice way to say I am marking this bug invalid because this feature is useless, it really is because this guy is talking about the date change in 1924
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69102
<ubottu> KDE bug 69102 in kdecore "Switching from Jullian to Gregorian did not happen the same date for all countries" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
 * jjesse beds drop me a message with questions/concerns
<dhillon-v10> jjesse: so I should leave that one alone then
<nixternal> fixed
<nixternal> jjesse: I just removed those 2 xrefs from hardware
<nixternal> jjesse: uploaded translation pot files to LP
<nixternal> jjesse: sent email to translation coordinators letting them know there are 18 new templates awaying approval...also asked them to remove 2 templates that are bogus and tend to break things even more when I go to do the translation packaging.
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: something really important I just noticed, lucid is going to get HAL removed right, Solid depends on that and it crashes it HAL isn't found how are we going to deal with that
<daskreech> Does searching for even simple things work for you with nepomuk on?
<markey> oook, this time I only had to plug in the keyboard 8 times, after reboot
<markey> not too bad
<maco> criminey!
<markey> 10 was the record, I think
<kyubutsu> whys isnt quassel good enough for lucid?
<kyubutsu> what are the alternatives ?
<daskreech> Konversation
<Quintasan> sup?
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Upgraded my desktop to from Karmic to Lucid. Only failure so far (haven't rebooted yet) is this one http://pastebin.ca/1761297
<agateau> I worked around it with "sudo dpkg -r --force-depends kdepim-runtime-libs4"
<agateau> Is this a known/fixed bug?
<agateau> should I report it on LP?
<agateau> ok, time for a reboot
<jussi01> hrm, is there any way to give a specific application a different theme to the rest of them?
<agateau> jussi01: yes, myapp -style <name-of-style>
<jussi01> agateau: does that go for coulors also?
<jussi01> colours
<agateau> jussi01: what do you mean?
<jussi01> agateau: ie. can I have my irc client in dark colours, and the rest in the default theme coulors?
<agateau> jussi01: oh, color schemes
<agateau> jussi01: not sure about this
<jussi01> yeah
 * jussi01 prays an hopes
<agateau> I don't think so :/
 * jussi01 goes to ask in #kde
<agateau> jussi01: except if you go crazy and create a .qss file
<jussi01> agateau: yeah, Ive a qss file for it, but got to figure out then how to change the border parts :D
 * jussi01 would just like to apply the theme for this one app, ie. obsidian coast and keep the rest as kubuntu defaults
<agateau> jussi01: there may be a hackish way to do so:
<agateau> create a different .kde folder for it
<agateau> and start it with KDEHOME=/my/dark/.kde myapp
<agateau> not sure it would work
<jussi01> hrm, that may work..
 * jussi01 thinks furiously
<tseliot> Riddell, ScottK: Keybuk suggested that I postpone the creation of a plymouth theme package for Kubuntu as things will change soon upstream as regards as theme selection
<Sput> jussi01: talking about Quassel?
<Sput> you can change the color of all UI elements in Qt/KDE apps
<jussi01> Sput: yeah, I am.
<Sput> just need to figure out the appropriate qss incantations :)
<jussi01> Sput: hang on, screenie coming.. :D
<Sput> for general widgety stuff, QWidget { ... } could work
<jussi01> http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20100122-124607-snapshot2.png
<glatzor> Riddell,
<Riddell> Tm_T: did you take the hint and join a different freenode server? :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: nah, irssi did it itself
<Tm_T> actually it was pleasantly calm before reconnection (;
<jussi01> Hrm, has anyone installed todays daily?
<jussi01> ie. is lucid installable atm
<Riddell> unlikely
<jussi01> Riddell: unlikely someones tried it or unlikely its installable?
<Riddell> unlikely anyone has tried it
<tseliot> Riddell: ^^^^
<tseliot> in case you missed my message
<Riddell> tseliot: right, thanks, I guess we'll wait then
 * tseliot nods
<Riddell> ScottK: re bug 487415 I think the correct solution is to add a build-dep on zlib to quassel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487415 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-dev missing depends on zlib1g-dev" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487415
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I filed that before the recent discussion openssl, so OK.  I agree
<agateau> Riddell: got my message this morning about libkdepim problem during upgrade?
<Riddell> agateau: oh yes sorry, I need to look at that
<Riddell> will be just a missing replaces somewhere
<Riddell> agateau: how did you upgrade, just changed sources.list and dist-upgrade?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<agateau> not the correct way?
<ScottK> agateau: Sput has expressed some interest in supporting the new systray protocol, but has got a complicated situation where he needs to support the old one too for older KDE and Qt builds.  Would you be able to help him out a bit with this?
<agateau> ScottK: would it be KDE only?
<ScottK> agateau: Yes.
<jjesse_> agateau: i think the correct way is the do-upgrade and the correct command switch
<ScottK> Meaning only for the KDE builds.
<agateau> ScottK: Then the KDE class KStatusNotifierItem takes care of this
<Sput> hmmm... I'd actually prefer it for the Qt builds as well
<agateau> jjesse_: never heard of do-upgrade
<jjesse_> agateau: do-release-upgrade -d
<ScottK> agateau: Nevermind.  He can speak for himself.
 * agateau checks whether it's installed here
<jjesse_> to upgrade to the development release
<Sput> agateau: is Gnome already supporting this protocol in any way? and if they start to, will it still be in the KDE dbus namespace?
<ScottK> Sput: Canonical is doing a Gnome implementation for Ubuntu Lucid.  My understand is that upstream is still TBD.
<agateau> Sput: my colleagues at Canonical are working on bringing this to GNOME as well
<Sput> agateau: right now I'd prefer to use dbus, since it wouldn't require kdelibs (their namechange mid-4.4 made things nasty too), but I'm not sure which dbus interface to use
<agateau> Sput: whether it will be org.kde or org.freedesktop depends on the outcome of current discussions happening on freedesktop ML
<Sput> agateau: hmmm, and how would that work then? moving the dbus spec to another namespace (fdo)?
<Sput> aaah ok
<Sput> so if I used the kde dbus interface now, would that be working in ubuntu for gnome then?
<agateau> Sput: yes
<agateau> and on non-ubuntu gnome as well
<Sput> good to know, so that would probably be the right thing then
<Sput> ah?
<agateau> oh, no
<agateau> I thought you meant the kde class
<Sput> no, I mean the dbus interface directly, in order to support proper tray icons for the non-KDE version
<agateau> we are not sure for now which dbus namespace is going to be used for Lucid :/
<agateau> I'd rather see support for the new system implemented in Qt, but it's not going to happen soon
<Sput> so it's kinda messy I guess
<Sput> yeah, that would be preferable
<Sput> we're currently using {Q|K}SystemTrayIcon
<agateau> You could use {QSystemTrayIcon|KStatusNotifierItem} for now
<Sput> that's completely orthogonal to the notification/libindicate stuff, right?
<agateau> it's probably the safest thing to do
<agateau> rgiht
<agateau> right
<Sput> ok
<Sput> hmm, true
<agateau> despite the confusing names on the gnome side :/
<Sput> as stock gnome isn't supporting KDE's spec right now, it probably doesn't make too much sense for Quassel to support it in non-KDE builds
<Sput> KStatusNotifierItem would only work in KDE 4.4+ though
<agateau> indeed
<Sput> we... so would the dbus spec
<Sput> *well
<agateau> you shouldn't get any regression
<Sput> the class changed names between 4.3 and 4.4
<Sput> so you couldn't build against 4.3
<Riddell> agateau: do you think we can talk to ted about the gnome library naming? GStatusNotifierItem would be so much better
<agateau> Riddell: I don't think so
<Riddell> agateau: you think he's set on his overly generic name?
<agateau> I already made them change from libcustomindicator to libappindicator
 * Sput is glad that he encapsulated the systray stuff in Quassel, so it should be possible to support different backends without changing too much code
<agateau> Riddell: not only him, but Jono, the design team, Mark...
<Riddell> oh well.  I still don't see what's wrong with calling it a systray icon
<agateau> Sput: smart move
<agateau> Riddell: too geeky :)
<Sput> Riddell: because it doesn't need to be shown in anything resembling a systray :)
<agateau> Riddell: and GNOME never called this a systray
<agateau> Riddell: on the gnome side it's called the "notification area"
<Riddell> they just like to be difficult :)
<agateau> :)
<Sput> agateau: so there were some blog posts on p.g.o where they were talking about this new systray stuff, highlighting the cooperation with KDE - yet when I checked the code, it looks like they have their own, subtly different dbus interface now, is that true?
<agateau> Sput: I am working with ted (the blog author) to get the differences out
<Sput> Riddell: you just fail to understand why it is better for users! like with exchanging the order of OK/Cancel compared to any other DE outside!
<Riddell> let's not be starting a flamewar :)
<Sput> agateau: ah, so the goal is still to converge to the same interface, at some point
<agateau> Sput: yes, "some point" hopefully being positioned before Lucid release
<Sput> oh. that would be soon.
<Sput> maybe I should go for using the dbus interface directly then
<Sput> renaming that to a different namespace would be less trouble than whipping out yet another backend
<agateau> Sput: I would suggest starting with KStatusNotifierItem for now, it's probably less work to do
<agateau> and maybe at one point Qt will learn about this new system
<ScottK> Maybe Canonical will contribute a Qt implementation?
<agateau> ScottK: I'd love to
<agateau> ScottK: but I'd wait until the dust has settled down
<ScottK> Agreed.
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have an idea if the support service sold by canonical is available in french or not ?
<Tonio_> if not who may I ask over IRC for this ?
<agateau> Tonio_: it is
<agateau> Tonio_: support is based in Montréal so they may have an accent :)
<Tonio_> agateau: well this question if for the quebec government :)
<Tonio_> agateau: I work for a canadian company now :)
<agateau> Tonio_: oh great then!
<Tonio_> agateau: thanks for the quick response :)
<agateau> Tonio_: you're welcome! so you sold Ubuntu (or even better Kubuntu?) to the quebec government?
<Tonio_> agateau: in the work for now :)
<Tonio_> agateau: a desktop project, and we are trying to push ubuntu, but we are not the ones to choose :)
<Tonio_> agateau: just consulting atm
<e-jat> is kde sc 4.4 rc2 on build?
<agateau> Tonio_: great
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, that's why it's in Montreal
<Riddell> e-jat: testers needed
<e-jat> its at kubuntu ppa beta ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well that's not obvious, Redhat for example only offers english
<Tonio_> Riddell: but it's true they are in ontario :)
<e-jat> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> e-jat: karmic or lucid?
<e-jat> Riddell: karmic
<Riddell> e-jat: that source and put results at bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<e-jat> Riddell: thanks .. will do ..
<e-jat> Riddell: u mean the PPA Testing KDE 4.3.95 column ?
<Riddell> yes
<e-jat> ok ..
<Riddell> miracle of miracles, today's i386 CD isn't oversized
<Riddell> just that amd64 to whip into shape
<ScottK> \o/
<markey> Riddell: that Choqok upgrade is giving me trouble
<markey> 100% CPU, 2008MB RAM (Virt) usage...
<markey> it does weird things
<markey> now it hangs entirely
<Riddell> waa
 * markey tries deleting config
<markey> it has done this before, and somehow nuking the config often fixes that, I found
<markey> let's see
<Riddell> markey: wait, what upgrade?
<markey> Riddell: there came one this morning, from backports or so
<markey> hmm
<markey> wait
<markey> I got that from a PPA
<markey> from neversfelde, I think
<markey> I guess he upgraded it
<markey> that makes sense
<Riddell> yeah must be neversfelde's archive
<markey> right, sorry for the confusion
<Riddell> neversfelde never subscribed ubuntu-archive to bug 510244 so it hasn't been synced into the main archive yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510244 in choqok "Please sync choqok 0.9.4+git20091230-1. (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510244
<ScottK> This reminds me.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please do the backport in bug 488633.  It covers a security fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488633 in karmic-backports "Please backport zend-framework 1.9.7-0ubuntu1 from Lucid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488633
<markey> ok, deleted the complete ~/.kde/share/apps/choqok
<markey> one "backuprc" file in there had grown to 300Kb, or so
<markey> fishy
<Riddell> hum, maybe more testing needed before a sync
<Riddell> grumble backport script can only do one distro release at a time grumble
<markey> ok, nuking this folder seems to have helped
<markey> all back to normal now
<markey> :)
<markey> other than that, Choqok is becoming really nice :)
<markey> great app, I think
<neversfelde> markey: this isn't an official update, only a snapshot package from latest trunk
<markey> neversfelde: yep, sorry for confusion
<markey> anyway, seems to work fine now
<neversfelde> anyway, it is for testing, because I am still not sure, if it is a good idea to use it in 10.04
<neversfelde> works fine for me, too
<Riddell> neversfelde: but I should still do that sync request?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I got less negative feedback so far, so the new version seems to be stable and nearly feature complete. I use it myself for a few days now and it is ok for me. The most important argument is, that upstream wants us to ship the new version,  so I will subscribe ubuntu-archive to the bug report later.
<markey> neversfelde: I found that Choqok often has issues with handling upgrades correctly. but once you nuke these timeline cache foo files, it works fine again
<markey> dunno if mtux knows about that
<neversfelde> markey: I think he knows, at least I saw a user talking with him about it on identi.ca
<markey> mtux is very busy these days, he's in the army I think
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks on the backport.
<neversfelde> yes and there isn't a good network connection in iran, seems that they block ssh ports there.
<agateau> ScottK: I kind of remember you told me at UDS if I created a standalone version of the Ayatana notifications you could get them in Lucid,
<ScottK> agateau: I said I would help you with it, yes.
<agateau> ScottK: oh,
<agateau> so time for me to learn packaging then
<ScottK> agateau: A lot of new packages get proposed, but don't get reivewed.
<ScottK> I can make sure it gets reviewed.
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> There are also probably plenty of people here than can help you with the packaging.
<agateau> I guess so :)
<ScottK> I'm also glad to answer questions too.
<agateau> ok thanks
<agateau> I may give it a try this weekend
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you going to give the Kubuntu update in the release team meeting?
<Riddell> ScottK: I have some notes
<Riddell> bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<ScottK> OK
<txwikinger> Is it only me, or are there still more issues between X and KDE than was in 3.5?
<txwikinger> are the concoles that are acccessible via CTRL-ALT-F1-6 started by KDE or before in the boot process?
<ScottK> The VTs are started before KDE.
<Riddell> they're Linux
<txwikinger> good. than it is not a KDE bug :)
<txwikinger> then
<Riddell> probably plymouth/KMS
<txwikinger> I have none of them starting anymore
<txwikinger> well. I just remember the gettys used to be started in inittab
<txwikinger> now it should be upstart, I would think
<ScottK> It has been since Edgy
<txwikinger> wow.. I haven't poked around in this stuff for a long time
<ScottK> Dapper was the last Ubuntu release to install inittab on a new install
<txwikinger> cool.. I can start them simply with service
<Riddell> splitting up network-manager-vpnc should let us get rid of a load of gnomeism on the CD
<Riddell> I've got rid of gcc and linux-headers
<Riddell> and openoffice.org-impress on amd64 just for good luck (Ubuntu doesn't ship it although I'd prefer to keep it if we can find space later)
<Riddell> hmm, I think plasma-widget-lancelot should be a suggests and not a recommends, we don't need that on the CD
<ScottK> Agreed.
<Riddell> changed in bzr
<dhillon-v10> hi all, when packaging an upstream product that has revision history, what happens to the history do I just delete it or make a .orig tarball from all of that and then delete it in the folder that is going to have debian folder in it
<ejat> Riddell: i've updated https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ejat> kinda having some timeout with the ppa
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: ping regarding docs.
<nixternal> yo
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: yo
 * nixternal wonders if he should document the gnome counterparts for both networking and printing
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: oh hey, there's a doc. written for samba file sharing that we need in kubuntu in ubuntu-docs, I submitted some patches to it so I was wondering if we could use that docs. making some minor edits and importing the whole thing over at kubuntu, I looked at it and seems like it would work :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: and btw irssi rocks :)
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: what doc is this?
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: ubuntu-docs/serverguide/C/windows-networking.xml
<nixternal> everything in there is related to server functions...I don't mind linking to help.ubuntu.com for it, but pulling it in and having to remember to watch it in lp:ubuntu-docs is a pita
<nixternal> especially since bzr doesn't do externals
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: alright so should I write the doc for file sharing from scratch, that's the only thing I wanted to copy over
<nixternal> I am going to cover it in the network topic
<nixternal> work on the docs in the todo list, there is less than a week before I close them off and take everyone's documents that aren't complete
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: oh wait, you are doing the sharing topic, yeah, do that
<nixternal> incorporate what you need in the sharing document
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: alright :)
<nixternal> forgot we had a sharing topic :)
<daskreech> is there a fix for the choqok Qt Pixmap crash?
<nixternal> just finished the communications topic, well except for IRC, because I am not going to waste my time documenting an IRC client just for it to be changed in a month
<jjesse> nixternal: don't worry once you document it they will change it back
<jjesse> i picked up config last night didn't i?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> are there "restricted drivers" for ethernet cards or do they all just work?
 * nixternal notes the network topics sucks to write
<ScottK> There are ones that don't work, but AFAIK we don't provide drivers.  They are rare.
<jjesse> so should i be paying attention to this whole mallard discussion on ubuntu-docs list?
<nixternal> jjesse: not really
<nixternal> hey, network mangler doesn't do static right? you have to close nm and then set it up via /etc/network/interfaces right?
<jjesse> nixternal: thanks i will continue to ignore
<nixternal> or has that all since changed?
<nixternal> haven't used static in ages
<ScottK> nixternal: No.  Works fine.
<nixternal> oh rock on, thanks
<ScottK> nixternal: Wait.
<ScottK> I was thinking of something else.
<ScottK> I have some computers with static DHCP (dhcp always gives them the same IP).  I got confused.
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> That's still dhcp as far as the client is concerned
<nixternal> right, my router does that, so everything is config'd via dhcp anyways
<ScottK> tomplast: You there?
<tomplast> Yup
<ScottK> tomplast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess is where you start.
<tomplast> ^^
<tomplast> ty
<tomplast> Do I need to be a Kubuntu member to be able to go through with this?
<neversfelde> is this http://wiki.debian.org/SandroTosi/Svn_get-orig-source up to date? Do I need to create a get-orig-source rule, when packaging from SVN or git repository?
<ScottK> tomplast: No.
<ScottK> tomplast: You need to gather the information asked for in the wiki page and then ask me for a review when you've got it.
<Quintasan> \o
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: hi there :)
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: sup, any problems with phonon-backends? or you did not get to it yet?
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: started, but have a question: what happens to all the revision history ?? should that go into the .orig tarball and deleted from the working directory
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: do you mean .svn directory?
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: I remove it and I belive it is correct to do so
<Quintasan> find . -name .svn -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: ^^
<Quintasan> automagicall way to do it :P
<ryanakca_> neversfelde: No clue, but morph_ (Sandro Tosi) is around in #debian-python on OFTC if you want to ask him
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: in SVN each directory contains .svn and it's a bit tedious to remove em by hand :P
<neversfelde> ryanakca_: thanks, I will probably ask him.
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: yeah I did for some directories and was wondering if that's the right thing so thanks again
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: no probs, waiting to see your packages :P
<Lex79> is there a new upstream release of phonon-backends?
<dhillon-v10> Lex79: it was never packaged :) AFAIK
<dhillon-v10> Lex79: atleast not for karmic, I saw that on the wiki page
<tomplast> ScottK: So I will just gather the information and not file a MIR bug before you reviews it, right?
<Lex79> dhillon-v10: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backends
<Lex79> dhillon-v10: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages?field.name_filter=phonon-backends&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<ScottK> tomplast: You can file it.  Just don't subscribe the ubuntu-mir team.  Let me review it and do that once it's ready.
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm packaging the new upstream release of qscintilla2
<tomplast> ScottK: Sure, will do a thorough job :). Today or tomorrow I will be finished. I'll send you a note when completed.
<dhillon-v10> Lex79: thanks for the link, but it says here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging that hasn't been packaged so what should I do ??
<Lex79> that it means there is no a new upstream release...so you/we should do nothing for the moment
<ScottK> tomplast: Just ping me here.  I'm usually around.
<tomplast> ScottK: Sure, will do.
<dhillon-v10> Lex79: so is there anything left that hasn't been packaged for kubuntu
<Lex79> dhillon-v10:  for example , you can watch on kde-apps if we need a new upstream release of our packages
<Lex79> or in kde-look
<Lex79> about packages in Universe I meant
<dhillon-v10> Lex79: alright thanks :)
<Lex79> np
<sistpoty> Hi
<daskreech> hi
<sistpoty> does anyone have a clue if that patch is still required? http://paste.ubuntu.com/360873/
<sistpoty> (updating k9copy to new upstream version)
<sistpoty> (it builds fine, but I have no kde around to test phonon backends)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: should I include samba-share-security as a topic in file-sharing ?
<Lex79> sistpoty: you can drop that patch, I can test your package if your want
<Lex79> s/your/you
<sistpoty> Lex79: that would be excellent... amd64?
<Lex79> yep
 * ScottK likes how the freenode ops PM everyone about spam and don't click on the links with a link for details.
<Lex79> ahahah :)
<neversfelde> :)
<txwikinger> ScottK: Don't click it!
<sistpoty> Lex79: http://spooky.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~sistpoty/k9copy/
<sistpoty> (sources will follow soonish in this folder
<sistpoty> +)
<txwikinger> Lex79: Don't click the link ;)
<Lex79> ok
<sistpoty> haha
<Lex79> nope :)
<sistpoty> sources there as well... if you dare to click :P
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> :)
<Lex79> neversfelde: well, we have finished with 4.3.5 :)
<neversfelde> Lex79: yes :), I will upload the missing packages in a few minutes
<Lex79> good
<neversfelde> how about  kde-l10n ?
<Lex79> dunno
<neversfelde> I have never done anything with it, so I have no idea how to create these packages.
<ScottK> Riddell has a script.
<neversfelde> ok
<nixternal> Riddell: +R this channel or anyone with ops
<nixternal> freenode is getting attacked yet once again
<Lex79> neversfelde: btw I think it's not need to upload l10n to staging since 4.3.5 will go to karmic-backports
<neversfelde> yes, forgot about this
<sistpoty> Lex79: sorry, got to go to bed right now... if you've find regressions with k9copy, please mail me (sistpoty@ubuntu.com), otherwise I'll just upload it once I wake up tomorrow
<sistpoty> gn8
<Lex79> sistpoty: ok, it seems work btw
<sistpoty> Lex79: cool, thanks!
<Lex79> no problem
<sistpoty> Lex79: so I can upload it right now?
<Lex79> yeah, upload please :)
<sistpoty> Lex79: ok, thanks again!
<Lex79> sistpoty: good night :)
<markey> neversfelde: Choqok is still acting weird here (eating CPU, etc)
<markey> got similar issues?
<neversfelde> markey: no, everything is fine here and I did not herad of similiar problems, too
<markey> ok, then I guess I'll simply have to remove the whole of the config files
<daskreech> Choqok won't start for me
<daskreech> Some Qt pixmap bug
<markey> daskreech: ah well, Qt 4.6.0?
<markey> that's a known bug then
<markey> and very nasty
<daskreech> Ah so I need a new Qt?
<markey> many apps are getting a taste of that
<markey> yes
<markey> 4.6.0 is a disaster
<daskreech> hmm wonder which I have
<markey> use 4.6.1 (or 4.5)
<daskreech> Yep 4.6.0
<Riddell> evening
<daskreech> hi Riddell
<daskreech> Nepomuksearches pretend they work now
<daskreech>  Progress!
<daskreech> And I have a search bar again :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-23
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<wfsqaebmfnrx> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<wfsqaebmfnrx> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<wfsqaebmfnrx> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<wfsqaebmfnrx> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<wfsqaebmfnrx> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<ycpiqopmadcp> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> oh dear
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: a lo of spam stuff
<dhillon-v10> *lot
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: is it possible to have only people registered to freenode here so no spam on the channel
<Riddell> dunno but it's not something we'll do for one incident
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: i have seen similar messages on a *lot* of different channels today so just wondering :)
<tsimpson> Riddell: if it continues, setting mode +R will block messages from unregistered users, and +r will stop them from joining
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: Riddell: I just noticed, you have a kde cloak
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: nice :)
<Riddell> all the rage amongst KDE developers
<Riddell> karmic testers for RC 2 needed
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<oewqvewbyc> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> so new version of kde tonight?
<neversfelde> uh, we need +R or +r
<Riddell> if only we had an IRC council to sort it out
<jjesse> hahaha
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: I triage almost all the kde-website bugs upstream yay!! :) only like 5 need to be worked upon
<Riddell> ooh nice
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: yup, next on is kde-docs like 45 need to be worked on lol
<jjesse> Riddell: did a new version of kde land in the ppa?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes in the beta PPA
<Riddell> oh and in staging for 4.3.5
<Riddell> please do test either or both
<jjesse> ok testing beta ppa updating right now
<jjesse> Riddell:  you up early or late?
<Riddell> late, it's the weekend, I go wild on weekends
<jjesse> watch out, Riddell is wild on #kubuntu-devel :) :) :)
<maco> not up *that* late
<maco> its only a half hour past your usual bedtime
<jjesse> watch out someone keeps track :)
 * maco hides the aerial photos of Riddell's flat
<maco> um what? keeps track of what whom?
<Riddell> hmm, I knew I shouldn't have been sunbathing topless up there while google were mapping the city
<maco> kiltless too!
 * jjesse screams
<nixternal> do we have a wiki page that explains bug reporting in Kubuntu?
<maco> jjesse: i know.... Riddell without his kilt...scary sight, right?
<nixternal> my guess would be we don't want people filing bugs in LP, but would rather them file bugs in b.k.o?
<maco> nixternal: aye
<maco> drkonqi should be somewhereabouts
<maco> unless they're sure its a kubuntu bug...like a packaging bug...then lp is ok
<nixternal> well yeah, I know that...but I was just wondering if we were making that a policy
<nixternal> if you use Kubuntu and find a bug, report it at KDE and not here in LP?
<Riddell> that's out current advice yes (unless you suspect it of being a Kubuntu specific issue)
<jjesse> maco: totally scary
<nixternal> what happens when a new user, who is unfamiliar with all of this, goes to KDE, does that, and the bug gets closed because it is our fault?
<maco> "oops"
<nixternal> is KDE going to explain the process of filing bugs in LP?
<nixternal> FYI: We do have a wiki, wiki.kubuntu.org if people forgot, as it would be nice to start documenting some of this stuff...mailing list hits on it, but does a horrible job of really giving just cause for such a decision
<Riddell> they'll say "file a bug with your distro"
<jjesse> nixternal: +1
<nixternal> well, there are a bunch being closed as INVALID and upstream not saying "File this with so-and-so"
<nixternal> I shouldn't say a bunch like thousands, but there have been at least a dozen or so instances I have come across
<Riddell> well should say why it's being closed
<nixternal> most cases it does, but if I tell my brother to file a bug report in Kubuntu, he is screwed
<nixternal> can't use the "File a bug report" system documentation, as it tells you how to file a bug in kde
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: a little off-topic check this out: http://www.firelily.com/humor/quoted/chicken.html
<jjesse> nixternal: wow you are getting beat up on identi.ca/twitter
<jjesse> silly missed date
<jjesse_> Riddell: restarted everything seems to be working now
<Riddell> jjesse_: excellent, thanks
<jjesse_> msg nickserv ghost jjesse founders01
<jjesse_> doh
<baddog> doh indeed
<jjesse> oh well time to change that password anyways
<nixternal> if only freenode got with the times 10 years ago and could use ssl certs like every other irc server
<nixternal> oh, but sasl is coming, and if your client doesn't support, you are sol, not ssl :p
<Riddell> hmm, ssh jjesse@ppp-69-214-3-142.dsl.klmzmi.ameritech.net
<baddog> lol
<maco> he actually did just try it too
<jjesse> Riddell: haha
<maco> bad jonathan, no cracking your friends!
<jjesse> i've done that once before as well
<maco> jjesse: cracked your friend?
<jjesse> maco: no typed a password in the wrong place
<jjesse> not a major password or anything
<nixternal> I did that at uni using a livecd...filed the bug too...i had konsole open, one tab was irc, the other tab I was doing ssh...whatever I typed in the other non-IRC tab echoed in the IRC tab, in #ubuntu-motu at that
<maco> WOW!
<nixternal> go back to the logs in the late part of 2005 or the early part of 2006, and you can see the password I used for 15 years :)
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> ok i have no idea why i'm sitting here going to bed
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2006/10/12/%23ubuntu-motu.html
<nixternal> maco: ^^
<nixternal> scroll down just a little and you will see it
<maco> nixternal: was the guess about victoria lauren johnson being your wife's name correct?
<nixternal> no, my daughter
<maco> you have offspring?
<nixternal> using my x-wifes name would have been equivalent to having a virus
<nixternal> I have a 13.5 yo daughter
<maco> does she use kubuntu?
<nixternal> no, she doesn't like kde
<maco> so she's a gnomie?
<nixternal> she was using edubuntu, now she uses fedora I think, only cuz her mom works with red hat daily
<nixternal> yeah, a gnometard
<verbalshadow> nixternal: just be thankful she not on the windows side of the fence :D
<nixternal> she started on computers in 1999 with slackware and kde though, so at least I started her young
<nixternal> verbalshadow: no windows, she hates it, and makes fun of the kids who use it...she is becoming a mac fan though
<verbalshadow> can't blame her there, ~pretty~ *shiny* hardware, and the software is mostly good user wise
<nixternal> right, I just hate the OS X...I haven't been a fan of it...then again I only used it for a little bit, just long enough to realize it sucks and debian works on a ppc
<nixternal> tried 10.5 or whatever the new stuff is for a few weeks, it drove me up a wall
<verbalshadow> what was it the drove you crazy?
<maco> thank you! someone else who can't stand OSX!
<maco> you can only resize windows from one corner, then keep scooting them over til you can reach the corner again... there's not a decent menu for accessing apps (throw them all into /Applications? really? no hierarchy at all???)...
<verbalshadow> i have use MAC system 9 for design years ago, but have not use OSX that much
<maco> when you have a bunch of docs on the dock so they can be reached without digging through finder like mad, they all show the same icon, no hint of which is which
<maco> X11 on OSX is incredibly annoying. try to have GIMP and Inkscape in it at once. you can't hide (apple+h) gimp OR inkscape but rather, both or neither (since it hides all of X11)
<nixternal> one thing I hate, red circle means close, not quit
<verbalshadow> maco: yuck we (inkscape) are working on a native version
<maco> when i used a stacking wm, i found the lack of shade annoying. now as a tiling wm user... i find the lack of tiling annoying
<nixternal> so for a while I thought I was quitting apps, only to find out after the system resources were gone, that they were all still open, just the main window was closed
<maco> i was a gnome user back when i had to use osx at work. the one thing i liked was how Address Book, iCal, and Mail were all indepent apps with a shared backend db so they integrated nicely but were never forced to use *all* of them
<maco> Evolution was what i was used to on linux at the time, and with that you have to setup a mail account in it even if all you want to use is the calendar
<nixternal> kind of like kmail, kcal, kabc, kjots, kjournal, and such
<maco> but then i learned that KMail, KAddressBook, and KOrganizer are all nicely separate but integrated :)
<nixternal> you know, evolution sucks, unless you use exchange server
<nixternal> and another thing too, in Intrepid and Jaunty, Evolution ran better on Kubuntu than it did in Ubuntu
<maco> ha
<nixternal> people were always bitching that it would crash and didn't work on their Ubuntu systems, but was flawless for me on Kubuntu
<verbalshadow> i have a MS Live Outlook Light account from my school .....grrrrrrrrrrr
<nixternal> I think Microsoft has more mail clients than Linux does
<nixternal> Outlook, Outlook Express which is now MSN Mail or some shit, MS Live Outlook (regular and light)...
<verbalshadow> i love love kontact ( and pieces)
<nixternal> I was just looking at it on wikipedia, they have at least 4
<nixternal> I love Mutt
<verbalshadow> never used it, how about pine (delete, expunge )
<nixternal> I used to use Pine in like 1994
<nixternal> then the Debian peeps showed me the true free software ways and forced me to use mutt
<verbalshadow> 1995 myself
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: kmail is pretty nice :)
<nixternal> for pop3 maybe and if you have less than a few million email messages
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: yeah that's right :) it crashes on mail filtering
<nixternal> even if it doesn't have filters it crashes or is way to slow
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: is mutt really that good ?
<maco> dimap works fine
<nixternal> it sucks less than every other client
<maco> but yeah, normal imap fails
<maco> (on kmail)
<nixternal> maco: not if you have a shitload of email it doesn't
<nixternal> dimap + kmail + gmail == the lose
<maco> works fine for me...
<maco> i have >30,000 emails in my GMail/All Mail/
<verbalshadow> dimap??
<maco> disconnected imap
<maco> evo calls it offline imap
<nixternal> gmail all mail says 2,164,513
<maco> WOW
<maco> see, i clean stuff out every 6mo or so....
<nixternal> shoot, I clean stuff out daily
<nixternal> a lot of those are archived, but still available...a lot of good info on mailing lists that are still relevant 10 years later :)
<nixternal> then I have my personal email which only has a few thousand
<claydoh> I can't imagine having more than a few dozen saved emails, but then again I am old
<nixternal> lol
<maco> i clean out mailing list stuff every 6mo on the basis that it's archived on the internet somewhere
<claydoh> ditto here, though I have managed to send almost 5000 emails
<claydoh> I don't believe that number
<claydoh> not even  over 12 years of being online lol
<dhillon-v10> I just noticed, did thunderbird just gain more awesomeness ?
<dhillon-v10> thunderbird 3 looks pretty cool
<claydoh> tbird 3 looks nice nowadays, I use the portableapps version at work
 * ScottK hasn't looked, but is reasonably sure awesomeness and Thunderbird are not closely associated.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: :)
<claydoh> being nicer than 2.0 doesn't make it better than kmail for me, but 3.0's email account setup tool is pretty cool
<claydoh> you put in your email address and it somehow figures out the server settings for you
<dhillon-v10> claydoh: yup and also the lightning extension looks pretty cool, you can open google wave in a new tab
<claydoh> wave? thats too new-fangled for this old fart :) never did try to get an invite
<verbalshadow> claydoh: do you want one i have some still
<verbalshadow> the thing i dislike about wave is the need to have a browser open to use it at all times, I think basket would be perfect to intergrate with
<claydoh> is it actually useful for anything?
<dhillon-v10> claydoh: I have some invites wanna check it out :)
<claydoh> sure ill take some :)
<dhillon-v10> can you pm your email?
<verbalshadow> @gmail.com this username
<dhillon-v10> claydoh: done :)
<dhillon-v10> verbalshadow: just a sec.
<verbalshadow> claydoh: it is ok for collabration/group brainstorming
<verbalshadow> dhillon-v10: i have one
<dhillon-v10> verbalshadow: oh okay :)
<claydoh> verbalshadow: dhillon-v10 cool and thanks
<verbalshadow> basket with a whiteboard would work better than wave IMO
<ScottK> Does wave have a whiteboard?
<verbalshadow> no, not that i know of
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK is looking for a good (preferably free) distributed white board tool
<verbalshadow> i meant if basket had the ability to for users to join a session( like over xmpp) it would knock the pants off of wave
<verbalshadow> and it would intergrate in to a tool i already use kontact
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: its actually pretty awesome because you can use real time chatting, so like you would know whay I am typing and you don't have to wait until I press enter :)
<verbalshadow> ScottK: if you had sometime you could help fix our whiteboard code in inkscape :P
<ScottK> verbalshadow: Not if it's not written in Python I couldn't.
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: That's not hitting the awesome button for me.  Sorry.
<verbalshadow> ScottK: the new stuff uses dbus for xmpp connections
<verbalshadow> dhillon-v10: i dislike the real time chat part
<verbalshadow> i suck at typing :P
<verbalshadow> reboot bbs
<dhillon-v10> gotta go, bye guys :)
<ejat> anyone know the choqok alpha2 ppa ?
<ScottK> IIRC neversfelde's
<ejat> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> Does plasma-desktop autostart OK now?  I only have a netbook Lucid system.  plasma-netbook is not.
<verbalshadow> ScottK: seems to, i tried yesterday livecd
<verbalshadow> though on my laptop with an ati gfx card i get a black screen after logging into KDM and splash
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<vorian> ScottK: I just get a black screen... Is that known?
<vorian> everything is up-to-date
<ScottK> I've heard reports of it.
<ScottK> I haven't had it.
<ScottK> I don't know the details.
<vorian> meh
<vorian> i'll dig a bit more
<Zorael> Hmhmm, rc2 in the ppa but not yet on kde.org? Nice. :3
<verbalshadow> ScottK: if you need help sorting the black screen thing i have a computer that seems to do it all the time
<verbalshadow> but it will have to +8 hrs or so from now need sleep
<ScottK> Currently I'm being confounded by the lack of autostart with plasma-netbook.
<verbalshadow> ok just let me know
<ScottK> sebas: I'm a bit stuck on how to get plasma-netbook to autorun on the first run.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<jussi01> you know, pressing "details" while kpackage kit is downloading is just _so_ useful.... not....
<Quintasan|Szel> dont we have some sort of sesion today?
<Quintasan|Szel> brb
<shadeslayer> hi i wanted to know what ML should i post questions to about ksysv
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's no mailing list for kdeadmin, so kde-devel is the place but since there's no maintainer for the app I doubt anyone will answer
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i suspected,i couldnt find any info on kde-apps or via google....
<shadeslayer> guess ill have to leave that field empty
<markey> neversfelde: something is wrong with that Choqok version... still very laggy
<apachelogger> oh jr already switched speedcrunch with kcalc \o/
<markey> neversfelde: I've removed its complete config, everything, but still...
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should make dragonplayer a recommends, people might indeed want to use vlc and remove dragon
<apachelogger> at least one dude I know wants to ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: go ahead
<apachelogger> k
<Quintasan> hello
<Riddell> hi Quintasan, I think I found where qt sets the default input method
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm listening :)
<Riddell> it's a few places but grep for DefaultInputMethod in the code
<Quintasan> urgh, need to download it first
 * ryanakca_ sighs. Two exams down, two to go :)
<markey> neversfelde: Choqok is eating my CPU, have to quit it. is there a way to downgrade or upgrade it or something?
<markey> this snapshot is buggy as hell
<markey> RAM too
<neversfelde> markey: I can create a newer snapshot, but I doubt that it helps
<markey> yeah
<markey> unlikely that they fixed it in between
<markey> hm
 * Sput notes that choqok has at least stopped crashing for him since a recent rebuild
<neversfelde> if you want to downgrade deactivate my ppa in the sources.list, remove choqok with purge, remove the config in your ~, do a sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update and install choqok again
<markey> using 1235MB RAM (Virt) now
<markey> and rising
<markey> ok, thanks
<neversfelde> markey: I'll upload a newer snapshot in a few minutes
<neversfelde> let's see if it helps
<markey> ok, cheers
<markey> it also creates a huge number of HTTP KIO slaves
<markey> mark     32201  0.0  0.2 226404  9456 ?        S    14:40   0:00 kdeinit4: kio_http [kdeinit] http local:/tmp/ksocket-mark/klauncherMT1870.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-mark/choqokb20376.slave-socket
<markey> 100 or so
<neversfelde> markey: uploaded, unfortunately build starts in 21 hours :(. I can send you the deb, if you want?
<markey> that would be nice :)
<neversfelde> karmic?
<markey> yes
<markey> brb
<Riddell> sigh, kde4libs can't compile because libcups2-dev doesn't install
<apachelogger> meh
 * Riddell retries
<Riddell> Lex79: is qt 4.6.1 ready to upload?
<Lex79> Riddell: no, I'm waiting sandsmark's patch, I refreshed the patch but it's ftbs. We need an updated patch for Phonon
<Riddell> oh I see
<neversfelde> markey: send, it is i386, so I hope you are not on amd64 ;)
<Lex79> it's a trouble waiting one person every time we should update Qt
<markey> neversfelde: heh sorry, I really on amd64
<markey> really am*
<Lex79> Riddell: read #kde-devel, progress
<Lex79> maybe for tonight is ready, maybe....
<neversfelde> markey: I have only i386 here, sorry
<markey> neversfelde: no problem, then I'll do the downgrade, or I'll build it myself
<neversfelde> k
<markey> unfortunately, they still use SVN *shudder*
<markey> but mtux wants to migrate
<Lex79> Riddell: btw last night I dowloaded l10n tarballs for 4.3.95, I wrong lol I wanted l10n tarballs for kde 4.3.5, but they are still not available ;)
<Nightrose> http://community.kde.org/Scratchpad/www-rework/ <- help needed :)
<Nightrose> easy task - if you have questions ping me
<Riddell> Lex79: oh aye, there's nothing there
<Lex79> nope
<Riddell> pinged dirk
<Riddell> Lex79: he's regenerating them
<Lex79> ok
<Quintasan> Riddell: did you upload gluon?
<Riddell> Quintasan: no, should I have?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't think so, I think I will have ready packages after upstream does refactoring of CMakeFiles
<Quintasan> then I will upload gluon, blok and some other apps(hopefully)
<Quintasan> Lex79: smooth transition to 4.3.95, thanks! :)
<Lex79> ;)
<Quintasan> BTW, how is Qt 4.6.1?
<Lex79> read the backlog ^^^
<Lex79> :)
<Quintasan> uh oh, I think it's not a good idea to poke him with a stick to go faster? ;P
<zegenie> does anybody know if kdevelop-php will be included in lucid?
<ryanakca> Aye, 4.3.95 went smoothly here too, I haven't spotted any problems either. Thanks :)
<neversfelde> Quintasan: what happens in dolphin, when the kffmpethumbnailer is installed, but no video codec?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: beats me, Ofir claims it freezes but I wonder what type of video he has there, so far it created all thumbnails without fail for me
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I belive it will be restricted by ffmpegthumbnailer library
<neversfelde> Quintasan: if this really should go to main, we should test it with an installation without codecs installed, wouldn't be nice, if it freezes every default installation
<neversfelde> and it makes dolphin a bit slower, at least for me
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I've installed this on my pure KVM machine, no problems with h264 and ogv videos
<Quintasan> neversfelde: 4.3.95?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: 90
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I belive the slowness is caused by Qt
<neversfelde> I tested it a few hours ago
<Quintasan> it makes some apps eat more memory and CPU somehow
<Quintasan> Lex79 is waiting for a patch for 4.6.1 which (probably) fixes performance issues so I belive it would a good idea to test it then
<neversfelde> well, I think dolphin isn't the fastest app even without it, wouldn't be nice to make it slower. I'll do another test, once 4.6.1 is out.
<Lex79> kffmpethumbnailer makes dolphin faster than with mplayerthumbs in my case
<neversfelde> Lex79: is mplayerthumbs installed in a default installation?
<Lex79> no
<Lex79> it's in Universe and depends on mplayer which is in restricted
<Lex79> iirc
<neversfelde> ok, as far as I understood, kffmpegthumbnailer should go to the cd?
<neversfelde> it's in multiverse
<Lex79> If we have space on CD yes
<neversfelde> ok, then it does not matter, if it is faster than mplayerthumbs for the default installation :)
<ScottK> We might consider it for the dvd.
<ScottK> We don't have space on the CD.
<Lex79> I think Quintasan is waiting a new version of fmpegthumbnailer, then that we can do a MIR
<neversfelde> ok
<Quintasan> yeah, that too, Debian/Ubuntu maintainer said he waits for his sponsor upload and then he will fill a sync request
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I was just about to say 49 KB is not really much
<Quintasan> but I think we are really lacking space
<Lex79> ScottK: We might consider drop the language packs from the CD ;)
<ScottK> Lex79: Except they are all already removed.
<Quintasan> ScottK: it takes 49 KB of space, if we can't manage to squeeze it there I won't cry :)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Perhaps if it's that small.
<neversfelde> is someone already working on removing the groups for category internet in kickoff menu?
<neversfelde> again
<Lex79> I don't think
<neversfelde> ok, then I'll do it, if we still do not want it
<ScottK> We still do not want it.
<DarkwingDuck> Morning gang
<nixternal> hola
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: hello
<Quintasan> nixternal: \o
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> wasabi
<nixternal> I just 'haha'd in the wrong channel
<Quintasan> lol
<DarkwingDuck> pulling down the docs and finishing up my list
<Quintasan> wasabi == awesome but mouthburning is not awesome
<Quintasan> :P
<nixternal> I don't know why I started using wasabi instead of what's up
<nixternal> wasabi is the best toothpaste ever!
<neversfelde> bah
<Quintasan> Kills all known germs, along with your mouth
<Quintasan> :P
<nixternal> it is fine, unless you breathe wrong while eating it
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<Quintasan> It's also important to not forget to breath while eating :P
<nixternal> good point, maybe I will stop passing out if I do that
<Quintasan> :O
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: How are we on time for the docs?
<Quintasan> hurry up
<Quintasan> I want to translate something sooo badly :P
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<nixternal> we are getting close to running out of time for the initial push
<DarkwingDuck> as in Feb 1? Feb 10?
<nixternal> as in about a week, my time line of course :)
<neversfelde> The devel list has become very active or is that only my impression?
<nixternal> it has to an extent
<nixternal> but only because of my stupid emails I guess :D
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> I like it
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: hi :) a quick question: what goes under the section called tips ??
<nixternal> tips :p
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: nice :) that's actually a pretty broad topic so any ideas, maybe a brain-dump
<nixternal> the tips section may not be needed...i put it there for filler if it could be utilized better than another topic
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: alright yay!! that's one less section for me then, I am about to push printing and sharing, just giving it a final touch :)
<nixternal> make sure you merge request it
<nixternal> and mark your work done on the wiki as well
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: just one more question sorry: should printing cover printing over network using SAMBA
<nixternal> should cover everything related to printing
<nixternal> which would be good, if needed, to link to your sharing topic too :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Any ideas how to get kubuntu-netbook-default-settings to install a file in ~/.config?  That seems to be the key to getting plasma-netbook autostarting
<neversfelde> tsimpson: I think it is not a bad idea to maintain the access lists of #*ubuntu-* channels in launchpad. Is it possible to do it with #kubuntu-de* channels and if, where can I get further infos about it? People seem to be a little bit undecided and sceptical, so I need to convince them.
<neversfelde> I can also write an initial mail about it to the devel list, so that we can discuss it related to #kubuntu-devel.
<tsimpson> neversfelde: these pages have some info http://tsimpson.ubottu.com/blog/archives/3 https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/bantrackertwo/+spec/import-access-list-into-launchpad/ https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/irc-council-lucid-plans
<tsimpson> if you have any questions you can just ask me or one of the other council members :)
<Lure> why are alternate daily images not available?
 * Lure is considering reinstall, but need alternate cd for cryptsetup disk
<nixternal> maco: no lernid on kde, it was determined that jono thought it would be confusing and thought that kde didn't need its own port since i guess lernid will run on kde
<nixternal> wow, look at all of the Kubuntu topics in UserDays
<maco> what what
<maco> he made you ditch it?
<maco> :(
<neversfelde> tsimpson: thanks, I#ll write some mails about it after I read it
<Tm_T> neversfelde: also feel free to mail to irc-council or us ops (:
<neversfelde> k
<nixternal> maco: yup
<Tm_T> if you have questions that is, or, well, in any way (:
<maco> nixternal: i guess that means you got a ping from nigel?
<nixternal> yeah :)
<crimsun> that doesn't (or shouldn't) stop anyone from porting it
<maco> can i have what you had written anyway?
<maco> just do a little bzr push...no need to package it..
<nixternal> i guess someone asked jono on his jono at home thing he does on ustream, and he said it was a waste of time or something to that effect and he didn't want to confuse users with a kde version
<nixternal> maco: i threw it out...only took me about an hour
<maco> which is also what he said to you online...
<nixternal> right, did you see the screenshot of it?
<maco> and i still think if that argument is valid, we can tell evolution devs to stop working on it and just have everyone use kmail so as not to confuse people with 2 mail clients
<maco> yes
<crimsun> what? how could people be confused with a "KDE version"?
<nixternal> crimsun: I guess our users are to stupid...I don't know
<Tm_T> crimsun: because it has K in its name and has blue icons (:
<crimsun> if properly written, it should be a Qt4 hook
<nixternal> if that is the case, then we need to fix our bug triaging spec as well :p
<nixternal> crimsun: python devs around here don't properly write a damn thing
<nixternal> it is written with Ubuntu/GNOME in mind and that's it
<maco> if having gnome and kde versions confuses people, does that mean we shouldnt have kubuntu?
<nixternal> +1
<nixternal> I think we need to ditch it as well
<nixternal> we shouldn't have anything, just slackware
<Tm_T> nixternal: no need to curse
<maco> and twm
<nixternal> hahaha
<crimsun> it can't be that difficult. I wrote a Qt4 frontend for my alsa configuration utility, and someone else wrote a GTK+-2.0 version. I mean, really...
<nixternal> no, twm is the suck, liteSTEP
<maco> nobody needs these fancy gnome and kde and xfce and fluxbox and enlightenment things
<nixternal> lets go way back
<nixternal> crimsun: you obviously don't fit the mold of a person who properly writes python apps :p
<jjesse> interesting prompted for updates and it says that quassel will be removed and quasel-data will be installed
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> so im gonna have to update my kde multimedia pulse audio package for rc2 :) nice
<Tm_T> half hi?
<nixternal> no, he is an os/2 fan :p
<nixternal> which I guess is really half an os
<Tm_T> nixternal: atleast warp 3 was
<_Groo_> nixternal: why you!!!! os/2 WAS the future... until it was killed by its mother (IBM)
<_Groo_> warp 3 was ages ahead of windows 95/98
<_Groo_> even 4 was better then xp...
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> but warp 3 didn't fit well to 250 MiB HDD
<nixternal> hehe, i love poking os/2 fun at _Groo_
<_Groo_> fortunatelly then linux came along and i could switch without too much guilt
<_Groo_> nixternal: ;) im an old os/2 warrior... os/2 is very dear to me
<crimsun> nixternal: ur so rite:)
<crimsun> (in fact I'm no python person at all, more of an x86 asm and C)
<nixternal> so rite about what? I never even half rite most of the time
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> i took asm courses in college, and i vowed to never mess with it again...oh my head still hurts
<nixternal> though, knowing it helps reverse engineer a lot of things
<ScottK> The only time I've had hallucinations while programming was in Z80 assembler.
<maco> at some point i should learn x86 asm i guess...though i think arm might actually be more useful more sooner
<ScottK> The fact that I'd been awake for 40 hours straight at the time, didn't help.
<maco> ScottK: i thought you were a only-python programmer!
<crimsun> ...it isn't as if x86 is a defunct arch
<maco> crimsun: yes, but x86 is *huge*
<maco> and i dont know why i would actually need asm on x86
<Tm_T> I wrote some 8088 asm back in 2002 ... haven't written much sane code since
<ScottK> maco: Now.  This was over 25 years ago.
<maco> ScottK: i see
<crimsun> maco: whereas you /would/ need asm on armX?
<maco> crimsun: learning all of x86 will be much harder than learning all of arm ;)
<maco> instruction set much bigger!
<ScottK> I've also been OK with ForTran, Pascal, and COBOL at different times.
<maco> well....if....maybe!
<maco> hrmph.
<maco> maybe when ScottK discovers something that doesnt build on arm, id be able to be helpful
 * maco sticks tongue out at crimsun
 * maco 8 years old
<ScottK> I also know how it feels to drop an unindexed set of punch cards.
<ScottK> Nah.  *8 is a pretty well behaved age.  That's more teenager.
<crimsun> how often is it that an FTBFS on armel is due to asm?
 * _Groo_ learned is first language at the age of 12 with zx spectrum basic.. i made rain with 48k of RAM
<Tm_T> crimsun: that's not the point (;
 * _Groo_ remembers it took almost half an hour to load all 48k using a tape player
 * _Groo_ feels old compared with the internet generation
<maco> crimsun: um this one time he talked to cjwatson and then came in here and asked if anyone knew arm asm because they though asm was the only way to fix a ftbfs...
<maco> then they found another way....but thats not the point!
 * _Groo_ saw the rise of BBS, the rise of analog to digital modem, from 300 BPS modem to high speed band
 * maco thinks _Groo_ not only feels old, but IS old
 * maco runs
<Tm_T> kids...
<ScottK> It was asm, but it turned out qt4-x11 already shipped arm6 asm, it just needed to be used.
<maco> crimsun: ha!
<ScottK> _Groo_: I started with 110 bps
<_Groo_> maco: lol ;) old = experience
<ScottK> maco: It didn't take ASM changes, it took using the correct ASM in debian/rules
<_Groo_> ScottK: same, the audio plugged modem, but comercially 300 bps where the first mainstream
<maco> _Groo_: i was expecting a bit o' cane-shaking
<ScottK> ... and stay off my front lawn.
<Tm_T> you're young if you have your own front lawn
 * _Groo_ wont let maco enter is flying house thats for sure
<_Groo_> cuttest movie ever...
<maco> flying house? dont land on the witch of the east. elpheba wont like it
<maco> oh, "Up"?
<_Groo_> maco: i meant for the pixar movie, UP
<_Groo_> yep
<crimsun> TBH I don't know what the point is; learning asm isn't a zero-sum game. Just learn both x86 and arm*.
<_Groo_> crimsun: in college when i was learning assembler i trashed a HD cause i made the rotor rotate th wrong way.. that time the controler was separated and we could program it
<_Groo_> i was learning how to park heads and i made a a stupid mistake :D
<_Groo_> my teacher was so happy with that acomplishment that she started to cry...
<Tm_T> _Groo_: my teachers cried often, though I doubt it was happiness...
<_Groo_> Tm_T: yeah know that i think of it maybe i missunderstood the incoming signs...
<_Groo_> now i mean
<_Groo_> im uploading my koffice 2.1.1 package to my experimental ppa
<tomplast> ScottK: Hi, about the MIR. I think I have to postpone it to do some checking. It seems that udev in recent versions already has a similar (if not identical) functionality to the one in usb-modeswitch. So I have to check it out to see if there's any major advantage with usb-modeswitch that justifies moving it to main.
<tomplast> ScottK: Some particular modems (like mine) isn't supported by udev's modem switching functionality, but that can perhaps be solved with a udev rule. But I'm not really sure (found out about it a couple of hours ago) so I have to check it out.
<_Groo_> ScottK: koffice 2.1.1 will hit my experimental ppa in an hour or 2... free free to play with them
<_Groo_> ScottK: argh 52MB , dput will bork for sure :( damn.. oh well lets try one time at least
<tomplast> _Groo_: Do you know why OpenOffice is the primary choice instead of Koffice? Hasn't Koffice come quite far when it comes to features and usability by now?
<_Groo_> tomplast: i love koffice, specially krita... im using openoffice less and less...
<tomplast> _Groo_: Hmm perhaps I should take a look then. I felt so liberated when I took the step and left GNOME a couple of weeks ago. I have felt almost suffocated in GNOME. I find GNOME almost unusable (mainly due to all the stuff they refuse to implement). OpenOffice feels mainly like a mess to me but I'll install Koffice now and hopefully I will find something better :)
<_Groo_> tomplast: youll have to wait a little, im uploading for lucid and it will take me a little while to backport for karmic
<tomplast> _Groo_: I'm not using Karmic anymore, it's lucid for me all the way. Plasma is a little buggy but most things work ^^
<_Groo_> tomplast: but jontheechidna is the oficial koffice mand i believe
<_Groo_> tomplast: oh ok, then cross your fingers the stupid ppa ftp wont bork at the last byte has he usually do
<_Groo_> as he
<tomplast> ^^
<crimsun> _Groo_: hm, you don't test-build locally first, i.e., use pbuilder and piuparts, before uploading to your PPA?
<_Groo_> crimsun: yes i do, my problem is with the upload, its a known fact that dput its a bit edgy for big packages aka all above 20M
<crimsun> I wonder if we could rsync instead
 * _Groo_ would be a happy camper.. or at least resume!!! give me resume!!!
<tomplast> Btw, I know that Lucid Lynx is only in alpha stages but have you felt that plasma-desktop crashes quite often?
<tomplast> Or is it only my installation?
<_Groo_> tomplast: its not lucid but the code.. its still a little unstable but getting better at every release
<tomplast> Yeah I understand that it's the code. But what I meant with Lucid was the current packages and how  they were implemented.
<tomplast> But I wondered if I had too much trickering.
<tomplast> Or had just bad luck.
<tomplast> :p
<tomplast> I just hope that AMD released an ati driver for the Xorg version Ubuntu/Kubuntu will ship withl.
<tomplast> releases
<tomplast> Very soon..
<tomplast> For now, is there any easy way of downgrading Xorg in Lucid (without breaking everything) to be able to use the propriarty drivers from ATI?
 * Sput would recommend using the open drivers instead :P
<tomplast> No 3d acceleration for HD5770 :(
<tomplast> At least not from what I have read
<Sput> hmmm... my 4850 has OpenGL 2.0 now
<_Groo_> dput is incredibly slow with ftp.launchpad... cant i use other method to upload to the ppa?
<tomplast> Sput: Nice :). But how is the performance with the free driver compared to the closed one?
<tomplast> open driver vs closed driver
<Sput> well, at least I can watchHD videos flawlessly with the open driver, while the closed one fails at that in both windows and linux :P
<ScottK> tomplast: OK.  Good to hear.
<Sput> can't tell you how it's with games etc as I've never tried, but it certainly has a better experience for 2D and very smooth KDe effects
<tomplast> Sput: I have an installation with Ubuntu 9.10 with the closed ati driver. Works like a charm there, though I haven't tried HD playback I have played some 3d games on max. Should be interesting to test the open driver and the closed driver when they work for my work (and with the newest Xorg).
<crimsun> _Groo_: I've asked in #launchpad whether rsync is a valid dput method for ppa.launchpad.
<ScottK> tomplast: WRT OOo versus KOffice, KOffice is still far behind OOo in document interoperability.  For anyone that exchanges documents with other people, excellent MS Office compatibility is essential.  Also it's probably KOffice 2.2 before we have one that's mature enough to seriously consider.  That's a discussion for Lucid +1 I think.
<ScottK> tomplast: I know almost nothing about udev, so let me know what you find out.
<crimsun> _Groo_: it appears that rsync is not valid for ppa.launchpad.
<tomplast> ScottK: Okay, at least it doesn't feel as bloated as OOo. That was my last experience with Koffice anyway. A lot quicker and more responsive.
<ScottK> That would be true of almost anything.
<ScottK> (quicker and more responsive)
<tomplast> Mm
<ScottK> For me the document format compatibilty is absolutely essential.  None of my customers use OOo.  It's 100% MS Office and so I don't have a choice but to care.
<tomplast> Okay.
<tomplast> Thankfully vim is the only thing I need :p
<tomplast> Without it I would be lost ^^
<tomplast> :%s/OpenOffice/vim/g :E
<_Groo_> crimsun: yeah i know :(
<_Groo_> join #launchpad
<_Groo_> ScottK: scott did kdebindings compiled?
<ScottK> _Groo_: I already told you I don't know.
<Lex79> _Groo_: no, smoke it's ftbs, upstream aware, we are waiting the fix
<Lex79> /it's/is
<_Groo_> Lex79: ok lex, tks, gonna wait :)
<dhillon-v10> jjesse: do you know which doc handles the adding and removing of users
<schmidtm_> when i try to install the nouveau nvidia card driver aptitude reports that xserver-xorg-core will be broken because xserver-xorg-core conflicts xserver-xorg-video-5 which is a virtual packet
<ScottK> schmidtm_: #ubuntu-x is probably your best bet.
<schmidtm_> ScottK: ok i will report there too
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: printing one is done :) 560 lines of torture
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: the sharing one still gives some validation problems so fixing that
<hunger> is nepomuk and strigi supposed to work in lucid at this time?
<hunger> After installing virtuoso* nepomuk seems to be fine, but strigi won't index anything:-(
<hunger> Is strigi currently supposed to be working in lucid?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-24
<prefrontal> are the KDE 4.4 beta packages available from the kubuntu ppa the same version of kde available in lucid alpha 2?
<Lex79> RC2 for karmic is available here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<prefrontal> ok i have that. thanks
<ScottK> Is the kdepim-runtime build-dep on libakonadi-dev wrong or is someone packaging 1.3?
<Lex79> ScottK: I did 1.30, not uploaded yet?
<ScottK> Lex79: It's not.  Where is it?
<Lex79> ninja
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<Lex79> ScottK: eigen2 needs upload too
<ScottK> Lex79: Also in ninja?
<Lex79> yes
<prefrontal> part of our application is not redrawing in Karmic with KDE SC 4.4 RC2. it's been this way since RC1 as well. video: http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent/index.php/ToolsNotRedrawing
<prefrontal> our app also links against Qt 4.6
<prefrontal> and works perfect in Jaunty w/ 4.6
<ScottK> Lex79: Done.
<Lex79> good
<ScottK> eigen2 is failing due to some latex stuff.
<Lex79> I saw
<Lex79> :(
<ScottK> prefrontal: What kind of graphics?
<prefrontal> ScottK, sorry?
<prefrontal> Additionally, Kwin crashes when using the grouping feature with our application. I created a video of this in action with the backtrace as well: http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent/index.php/KDEGroupingCrash
<prefrontal> ScottK, they are buttons with text
<ScottK> prefrontal: If you got a good backtrace, I would recommend filing a bug at bugs.kde.org.  We don't do much to kwin, so it should almost certainly something that needs to be reported upstream.
<ScottK> prefrontal: Sorry, I mean like video card.  It looks X related perhaps.
<prefrontal> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)
<prefrontal> i'm using packaged nvidia drivers. i'm not sure what version I have. I am fully up to date karmic
<ScottK> All my stuff in Intel, so I know almost nothing about how that stuff works.  Sorry.
<prefrontal> i just wonder what good filing a bug with kde will do. they won't be able to replicate the bug unless they install our software
<ScottK> Did you try Karmic as released (Qt 4.5.2 and KDE 4.3.2/4)?
<prefrontal> works fine with that
<ScottK> prefrontal: If there's a good backtrace and it points at kwin, the backtrace is often enough.
<ScottK> OK, well that would tend to exhonorate the video drivers.
<prefrontal> yes i'm sure its new kde feats
<prefrontal> if they aren't fixed by RC3 i will file bug reports
<prefrontal> thanks
<ScottK> I think now is the time to file reports.
<ScottK> If you can create a reduced test case to show the redraw problems that would probably really help.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: what do I need to be familiar with if I want to work on code-reviews: c++ and kde api right
<dhillon-v10> *need to know
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: I don't do that so I don't know.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: okay :)
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: oh and I am following your advice, all my work is only in kde now :) thanks for that
<Lex79> dhillon-v10: ask in #kde-devel maybe
<dhillon-v10> Lex79: alright I was about to :)
<Lex79> ;)
<ScottK> Lex79: luatex being in Universe is the reason
<Lex79> why? I've not touched the buil-deps of eigen, luatex was in Main?
<Lex79> and now it's in Universe? or is it only "marked new"?
<prefrontal> I hope to network upgrade to lucid, however, I get this python error when I run update-notifier-kde -u: RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v6.0
<ScottK> Lex79: It looks like a new texlive-base dependency
<prefrontal> is there another method of upgrading? what if I just sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/lsb-release ?
<prefrontal> (network upgrading..)
<Lex79> prefrontal: you can change "karmic" to "lucid" in the entries of /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<prefrontal> thats it? ok, wish me luck
<ScottK> prefrontal: That's one way.  The best way is sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<prefrontal> lucid is a bit buggy in my virtual machine but i'm hoping that one or two bugs actually disappear
<ScottK> That way the upgrade manager is involved and it is often programmed to handle special cases.
<prefrontal> ok i'll use that
<Lex79> ScottK: do we need another MIR maybe, I don't think eigen will build without that dependency
<ScottK> Lex79: I'm looking at textlive-base right now.
<Lex79> ok
<ScottK> Looks like it needs a MIR.
<prefrontal> can we start a betting pool as to whether my computer will reboot after upgrading to lucid? :)
<verbalshadow> prefrontal: how will we know if you can't boot :)
<prefrontal> i have a jaunty setup 1.5 seconds of chair rolling away ;) the install looks to be almost done
<prefrontal> after rebooting into lucid kdm doesn't start. after starting it there is no panel and none of the repos pointed to in my sources.list exist
<prefrontal> no interesting info in dmesg, kdm.log or xorg.0.log
<ScottK> Do you have networking?
<ScottK> My netbook has broadcom wireless and I lost the drivers on upgrade.
<prefrontal> oh, good point. i do not have networking
<prefrontal> hmm
<prefrontal> whereas i'm plugged into ethernet and my nis login continues to work..
<ScottK> You might have more luck with kdm if you remove usplash.
<prefrontal> i nuked .kde and now it's looking good
<prefrontal> still no networking
<prefrontal> which is bizarre since my nfs mount is working
<prefrontal> hmm...
<prefrontal> i do have an ip address.. any idea?
<ScottK> Not really.
<prefrontal> i'm not the first :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/511478
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 511478 in ubuntu "My Network Connections are disable and not recognize by the OS after a upgrade to Lucid Lynx" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> prefrontal: Can you ping stuff from a konsole session?
<prefrontal> nope
<prefrontal> it looks like this issue has been around since early december based on some forum threads
<prefrontal> i've tried ifup/ifdown, and invoke-rc.d networking restart
<ScottK> Odd.
<prefrontal> also dhclient, and ifconfig eth0 up/down
<prefrontal> i can't even get knetworkmanager to start, just bails with errors
<ScottK> If you've got your networking configured via network-manager, ifup/down and restarting networking are no-ops
<prefrontal> i don't actually, just tried it in desperation ;)
<ScottK> I'd suggest asking on #ubuntu+1 since it doesn't sound Kubuntu specific.
<prefrontal> k thakns
<ScottK> All 16 buildds that can build fro Lucid are busy.  14 of the 16 are building Kubuntu stuff.
<ScottK> ;-)
<prefrontal> in networking under system settings there is a wired tab, and there is no wired connection listed there
<ScottK> That's normal
<ScottK> (IIRC)
 * ScottK is on wireless right now.
<prefrontal> the box has an ip address, nfs mounts work and I can ssh to it, yet it's "not connected" to the internet. color me confused.. i think that's enough for one evening :)
<prefrontal> cya ScottK
<ScottK> Cya.  Good luck
<verbalshadow> prefrontal: it is normal to not have a listed connection in wired tab, you only need to have stuff there if you have a non-dhcp ( i.e. static ip or something similiar ) connection
<nixternal> wow, just banged out a ton of doc stuff....I am so lucky, we have this guy Carl who is doing amazing editorial work for us and fixing all of the typos and info as we go along
<nixternal> rocked out the first part in the "Filing a bug" documentation too....whicked insane, which pictures too :)
<nixternal> neversfelde: thanks for the updated choqok dude, that seems to have fixed a bunch of issues \o/
 * nixternal beds
<hunger_t> is strigi suppossed to work in lucid at this time?
<markey> neversfelde: got your new Choqok package, but, issues remain (seems even worse now)
<markey> I'll do the downgrade dance
<markey> ok, back on choqok_0.6.6
<markey> your instructions worked, nice
<markey> yep, that one works
<Nightrose> hey folks :)  I want to install mediawiki and extension by hand but would like to have all deps installed by apt if possible
<Nightrose> is there a command that does that handily?
<Tm_T> no idea
<ScottK> Riddell: I just tried to accept kdeplasma-addons from binary New and LP is timing out on me, so over to you to accept it ...
<ScottK> Getting that out of New is all that stands between us and RC2 being done on i386 and amd64.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why do we use a dated soprano version?
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: where's that?  lucid has 2.3.70 and http://soprano.sourceforge.net/ says that's the latest
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was talking karmic :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure karmic shipped with what was available at the time
<apachelogger> Riddell: in the ppa ;)
<Riddell> also has 2.3.70 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+index?start=75&batch=75
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> no clue where I got the old one from then Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sync krename 4.0.3-1 from debian, last upload to ubuntu was a fakesync
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Looks like luatex on armel missed promotion to Main and is causing eigen2 to fail.  Would you please promote it?
<persia> Didn't lool say if FTBFS?
<ScottK-laptop> Retry worked
<persia> Ah.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: It's synced,but FTBFS.
<shadeslayer> hi can i ask a launchpad PPA question about packaging here?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: meh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw good to have you back :)
<apachelogger> oh I should have staied away, debian's patch policy causes headache already
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will you revive project neon in the near future?
<apachelogger> nope
<shadeslayer> thats sad,just loved it :(
 * jussi01 sighs at cdimage being so slw today... I juat want a daily that works! :(
<jussi01> or even an alpha 2... has anyone got one of those in a fast location?
<ScottK> Accepting worked on edge, so after the next publisher run, RC2 is done.
<shadeslayer> hi i want to update a package in the repos but is out of date and does not work,can some one teach me how to do this?
<ScottK> What package?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kopete-facebook
<shadeslayer> ScottK: they released 0.1.5 whereas we have 0.1.4
<ScottK> OK.  This is a good place for that.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well i talked to persia about this in motu
<ScottK> I'm about to head out for a while, so I'm not available to help you now, but there are a number of people who might be able to help you here.
<shadeslayer> and i wanted to help with packaging and thought its a small package which can do with some love
<ScottK> That sounds good.
<ScottK> Just be patient.
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> i have all night :
<shadeslayer> hi any ninjas around to teach me about packaging?
<apachelogger> what do you need to know?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well for starters theres a package kopete-facebook which needs updating,how do i update it in the repos?
<apachelogger> you do not
<apachelogger> you need special privledges to upload anything to the official repos ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um why? the current one does not work with 4.4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: of course but what about the kubuntu backports PPA?
<apachelogger> same thing, just less formal
<shadeslayer> cant i give it to you guys and you upload it
<ScottK> !sponsorship
<ScottK> Nope, doesn't know that one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Updating an Ubuntu Package
<shadeslayer> oh and btw just so that you guys know plasma-scriptengine-python doesnt seem to work ( 4.3.95 ) and also the facebook widget :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was reading that but persia said i needed to contact you guys to update a package already in the repo
<persia> I thought it would be easier to work with the ninjas than just an arbitrary update.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: plasma-scriptengine-python probably needs the new kdebindings which doesn't work yet.
<ScottK> So that's not suprising.
<persia> It's not so much a need, as that I thought it was the right set of people to whom to offer help.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: "in the repo" does not say a whole lot in the context of package uploads since the repo can be one of like 10 different ones ;)
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Back later.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i meant the proposed repo
<apachelogger> still not precise enough ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lets start with the kubuntu version ... for what version of kubuntu do you want to prepare an updated package?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 9.10 Karmic Koala
<apachelogger> ok, that already shrinks the amount of possible repos a lot :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe i already meant the current release,although i wasnt explicit enough :)
<hunger> Is nepomuk/strigi supposed to work on lucid at this time?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: current can also be the one currently in development ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so next question is ... is there a new version of kopete-facebook available from upstream?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep 0.1.5
<shadeslayer> we currently have : 0.1.4-0ubuntu1.1
<apachelogger> hunger: nope, from what I have seen earlier we do not build soprano with virtuoso backend yet
<Lex79> yes we build, but still not works :)
<apachelogger> oh, ok
 * apachelogger is wondering where the pkg is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perfect, so you want to provide 0.1.5 to karmic users
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes!
<apachelogger> now I also know what you meant with "proposed repo" ;)
<apachelogger> however, it's not that simple
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok lets go slowly then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: karmic-proposed is the testing part of karmic-updates, those are technically two different repos, proposed is not active by default, updates however is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes,but i want provide this as a update along with the KDE 4.4 as a beta backport.so whoever updates to 4.4 gets a working kopete-facebook
<apachelogger> well, yes, I'll get there...
<shadeslayer> (0.1.4 doesnt work with 4.4 apparently)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> first let me say one thing about proposed and updates though, to get anything in there it needs to meet a very precise set of requirements to ensure minimum risk of regression and breakage for the average user
<apachelogger> so to get anything in there you would have to do a stable release update (short: SRU)
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> long story short, the jump from 0.1.4 to .5 does not qualify for such a SRU ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean like point release?
<shadeslayer> like from 0.1.4 to 0.1.5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: even more restricted!
<apachelogger> ultimately one update to proposed/updates holds exactly one change to resolve one very particular issue
<apachelogger> the more changes, the higher the risk of regression, the lower the likelyhood it gets accepted for upload to proposed to begin with
<hunger> apachelogger: I do have virtuoso backends installed with kdebase-runtime or so.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah i get it.. like it says, even one line changes can cause regressions
<apachelogger> hunger: yeah, Lex79 says it is just not working, for whatever reason :)
<apachelogger> hunger: shouldn't be too long now I suppose
<hunger> apachelogger: Actually it seems to kind of work after installing all virtuoso packages, even though the nepomuk config thingy says it does not.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: exactly, so we can not squeeze 0.1.5 into proposed/updates, because there probably were far too many changes to assure that there are no regressions or new bugs etc.
<hunger> apachelogger: I do see search results that must have come from the indexer... and the index grew quite a lot:-)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: instead, when providing such updates as from 0.1.4 to 0.1.5, we utilize another repo, karmic-backports
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<hunger> apachelogger: The nepomuk systray thingy does not see it and claims the indexer is idle, on the command line I do get messages indicating that it does index though.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: basically anything that is in lucid qualifies for karmic-backports (as long as it is some super important library that should not be changed or something), so when I say everything I really mean most user applications, and even then it is practise to ensure that there is little to no regression at the very least
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah..
<apachelogger> karmic-backports does not contain KDE 4.4 though, so what you really want is to ship the update via the PPA that contains KDE 4.4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was just typing that question... you read my mind :o
<apachelogger> so, that is your motivation
<apachelogger> BUT ;)
<shadeslayer> theres always one isnt there
<apachelogger> 0.1.5 might be interesting to lucid users and might also be interesting to karmic users that do not use KDE 4.4
<apachelogger> so in theory what you would want to do is prepare 3 package updates, one going to lucid, one going to karmic-proposed and one going to the PPA with KDE 4.4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah,but kopete-facebook works *only* with 4.3.2 and not the later bug fix releases
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: shouldnt the lucid package already be prepared?
<apachelogger> that is the question we have to answer first
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i check ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could for example enter upkg:kopete-facebook into krunner
<apachelogger> that should take you to packages.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> or ask ubottu
<apachelogger> !info kopete-facebook lucid
<shadeslayer> thats new :)
<apachelogger> or look it up on launchpad
<ubottu> kopete-facebook (source: kopete-facebook): Facebook chat plugin for Kopete. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4+git20091226-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 63 kB, installed size 304 kB
<shadeslayer> apparently yes
<shadeslayer> i guess the +git is the git patches applied?
<apachelogger> almost
<apachelogger> +git means that it is a snapshot from git
<apachelogger> there is also +svn and +bzr etc.
<shadeslayer> and they mean the same thing
<apachelogger> right, they just indiciate which kind of version control system the snapshot comes from
<shadeslayer> right?
<shadeslayer> yeah i just learned to use bazaar a few days ago :P
<shadeslayer> (the ubuntu-manual thing)
<apachelogger> usually when just one or a couple of patches where applied this is not reflected in the package version itself, so you find those git and svn and bzr stuff almost exclusively with snapshots
<apachelogger> cool :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so this means that alot of patches were applied from that git snapshot?
<apachelogger> in this case it means no patches were applied at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eh? then why the +git?
<apachelogger> someone took the complete code from the git repository on 2009-12-26
<apachelogger> and turned it into a source package
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so its kinda like 0.1.4.x
<apachelogger> not exactly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> it is something between 0.1.4 and 0.1.5
<shadeslayer> thats what i said :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> 0.1.4.x would be a minimal update to 0.1.4
<shadeslayer> hmm well i actually meant what you said... difference of perception :)
<shadeslayer> but yeah i get what you mean
<apachelogger> yeah, though I would not say 0.1.4.x but 0.1.4+git20091226 ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<apachelogger> which is really what it is, it is 0.1.4 at the time of 2009-12-26 from git
<apachelogger> (technically it was not 0.1.5 by then)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> so indeed we need to update the lucid package as well
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and for that ill need special permissions
<apachelogger> no, for the _upload_ you need
<shadeslayer> which cant be given to anybody
<apachelogger> not for the update
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what i meant,for the upload
<shadeslayer> of course i can just make the package and give it to you guys
<apachelogger> exactly
<shadeslayer> which is much easier..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess deocumentes the whole sponsorship process
<apachelogger> after all that theory I suppose you want to get started on updating the lucid package? ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah!
<shadeslayer> ive already downloaded the 0.1.5 source :P
<apachelogger> though I'd like to outline the plan: update the lucid package -> backport that package to karmic-backports -> upload a PPA version of the backport to the PPA with KDE 4.4
<shadeslayer> ok,so we work top down
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have some how to guide on updating a package?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: me?
<apachelogger> well, something you can follow, or do you need me to hold your hand? ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well i was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Packaging from Scratch and got till dh_make
<apachelogger> well, that is not helping much here ;)
<shadeslayer> and then editing the changelog
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: got the URL of the 0.1.5 source?
<shadeslayer> yeah one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://github.com/dmacvicar/kopete-facebook/downloads
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: first things first: getting the current lucid package
<apachelogger> open a terminal and go to some nice directory where you want to do you work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /home/shadeslayer/packaging << done
<apachelogger> I recommend that you create a subdirectory in there ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise it gets messy after some time
<apachelogger> mkdir kopete-facebook; cd kopete-facebook
<shadeslayer> hehe... ok
<apachelogger> for example
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done and untarred
<apachelogger> then you pull the current source package from launchpad
<apachelogger> pull-lp-source kopete-facebook lucid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where?
<shadeslayer> in the kopete-facebook dir?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ...some guides suggest to use apt-get source, that however does not always do what you might expect it to do, so pull-lp-source is the tool of choice for ubuntu
<shadeslayer> ok one sec
<apachelogger> once pull-lp-source is done it should have extracted the package already. my dir now looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362122/
<shadeslayer> apparently kubuntu-dev-tools doesnt cut it :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it ships with ubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> E: No credentials found for 'ubuntu-dev-tools', please see the manage-credentials manpage for help on how to create one for this consumer.
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: manage-credentials create -c ubuntu-dev-tools -l 2
<ScottK> The version in Lucid doesn't require that if you don't specify the release (it defaults to Lucid_
<ScottK> _/)
<apachelogger> that should fire up your browser with launchpad asking you to grant privledges to ubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> "read all public data" should be fine I suppose
<shadeslayer> um no such option :P
<apachelogger> well, something that sounds like that :P
<shadeslayer> read non private data?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> done and pressed enter
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does pull-lp-source work now?
<shadeslayer> well my internet connection is working like crazy right now
<shadeslayer> it didnt finish
<apachelogger> "it"?
<shadeslayer> manage-credentials
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you need to close the browser and press enter I think
<shadeslayer> ok pulling now
<shadeslayer> yeah did that :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its downloading tarballs
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> ScottK: will revu ever get cleaned up again?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f1796f83c
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perfect, kopete-facebook-0.1.4+git20091226 will now contain the old debian directory
<apachelogger> "old"
<shadeslayer> ok i should untar it first right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so  just copy that over to the new source directory
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: already untared ;)
<apachelogger> pull-lp-source took care of that
<apachelogger> otherwise you would extract the source with ... dpkg-source -x kopete-facebook_0.1.4+git20091226-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> dpkg-source will do some additional magic over "regular" untaring
<shadeslayer> ah,,
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<shadeslayer> copied the debian directory
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok, now you need to rename the new tarball
<apachelogger> usually tarballs need to be named NAME_VERSION.orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> (there are cases where that is not the case, but for now just consider that the law ;))
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> done :)
<apachelogger> so dmacvicar-kopete-facebook-3376a46.tar.gz needs to be kopete-facebook_0.1.5.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah did that :)
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> now you can enter the new source directory
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just renamed the directory as orig.tar.gz accidently :P
<shadeslayer> fixed
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> the first thing you want to do in the new source is add a changelog entry
<shadeslayer> in it..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in the debian folder...
<apachelogger> for that you can use the tool dch (short for debchange)
<apachelogger> that needs to be invoked from the top source folder (the dir containing the debian one)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like : dch -e rohan16garg@gmail.com ?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> and no
<shadeslayer> eh?
<apachelogger> that is quite unhandy
<apachelogger> kate ~/.bashrc
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> at the very bottom you add
<apachelogger> export DEBFULLNAME='Harald Sitter'
<apachelogger> export DEBEMAIL='apachelogger@ubuntu.com'
<apachelogger> well, with your data obviously ;)
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> now
<shadeslayer> now dch?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> source ~/.bashrc
<shadeslayer> reload the settings :) done already
<apachelogger> that applies what you just did to the terminal (from now it will be applied to all new terminals right away though ;))
<apachelogger> ah, ok :D
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> dch -v 0.1.5-0ubuntu1 -D lucid
<shadeslayer> gives me a warning.... lucid not recognized
<shadeslayer> and i press enter
<apachelogger> that should fire up your preferred editor with a ready to go template entry for our new version targeting lucid with the contact data provided by DEBEMAIL AND DEBFULLNAME
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you update your ubuntu-dev-tools with the version from karmic-backports the warning should disappear and you can drop the -D lucid ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm i have karmic-backport afail
<shadeslayer> *afaik
<apachelogger> weird
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f38e64f3c
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot064.png
<apachelogger> !info ubuntu-dev-tools karmic-backports
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-dev-tools does not exist in karmic-backports
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apparently it does not want to do that ;)
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the standard entry for all new releases is "New upstream release"
<shadeslayer> just after * ?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> like in the screenshot I posted
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> then just save the change
<shadeslayer> done :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now open debian/control in your preffered editor
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> with every update you usually want to check whether all files in debian/ are updated
<apachelogger> s/updated/up-to-date
<shadeslayer> the build deps and stuff?
<apachelogger> yes, though at this point we would have to guess whether they need additions or something
<apachelogger> but, for example homepage and standards-version can be checked right away
<apachelogger> I suppose the current homepage entry is not that up-to-date
<apachelogger> maybe you can find a better one
<apachelogger> and standards-version is the version of the debian policy this package is compatible with
<apachelogger> most recent one is 3.8.3, so we should probably go with that http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres no blog entry for 0.1.5 but theres one for 0.1.5
<shadeslayer> um 0.1.4
<apachelogger> usually homepage should be something static
<shadeslayer> or should i just add the the whole home page
<apachelogger> I would add http://github.com/dmacvicar/kopete-facebook
<apachelogger> it is the closest to a homepage there is IMHO
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> and standards version to http://github.com/dmacvicar/kopete-facebook
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> 3.8.3
<shadeslayer> ctrl+shift+C fails me :P
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> ok next?
<apachelogger> once you are done with that you need to add those 2 changes to the changelog
<apachelogger> you can either do that manually by opening the changelog in your editor
<apachelogger> or by using dch -a
<apachelogger> -a == append ;)
<shadeslayer> dch again in root source dir
<apachelogger> so you would add something like  * Changed homepage from blog to github  * Bumped Standards-Version from 3.8.1 to 3.8.3
<ScottK> apachelogger: No idea about review.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, dch only works from root source I think
<ScottK> apachelogger: About a UDT backport, now that lp API support anonymous access to read services, I think pull-lp-source ought to be updated for that first.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: though -a really just adds such a bullet point *, which you can do just as well yourself in an editor ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, I was wrong anyway, dch is part of devtools ^^
 * apachelogger is incredibly silly today
<ScottK> Yeah, devscripts
<apachelogger> right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok done
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: always carefully document what you do, it might save someone else's life in case you broke something and they are trying to repair it :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now we get to a tricky part
<ScottK> The main time to be sure to use dch is when initially creating the entry.  There's a bunch of format that has to be just so and it handles it for you.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah ok
<dhillon-v10> hi all, there's a file in the debian folder called ssl-cert.lintian-overrides when I am merging from Debian testing do I need to mention that file in the changelog or no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: this package uses patches and a rather confusing approach to applying those patches
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: If it's a difference between the Ubuntu package and the Debian package, yes.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i must tell you that im experiencing power outages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: usually packaging patches are stored in debian/patches
<_Groo_> ppl whats wrong with dput uploads, im having timeouts and i cant send anything, the speed is below 2k uploads...!!!
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: alright thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so if you dont get a reply for more than 2 mins that means there was power/Internet outage :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok, I'll not be worried should you get lost ;)
<shadeslayer> :)
<dhillon-v10> _Groo_: same happened to me yesterday
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so patches...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, now you can open all patches in there
<_Groo_> i cant upload koffice, newer kde multimedia with PA, nothing :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um why do we need patches?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: to fix bugs ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: as stated on the SRU page, the smaller the change the lower the risk of regression
<_Groo_> can i use http instead of ftp? or launchpad only accepts ftp?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe.. but arent these patches applied upstream rather than at our end?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, ultimately they are applied upstream, but sometimes upstream does not release the fixed version early enough for us to use it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> 0.1.4 does not build against KDE 4.4
<apachelogger> but upstream did not yet release 0.1.5
<shadeslayer> ah..
<apachelogger> and we are releasing a kubuntu version in like 2 weeks
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: one more question: what about the translations, there's a po folder in there, and some of the templates have been modified, do I have to document each one of those templates, or can i just say translations updated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: at this point we most likely do not want to create a whole git snapshot, but rather isolate all changes necessary to make it build with KDE 4.4 and patch 0.1.4 with those changes, so that 0.1.4 builds
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: We don't update translations in po files.  The odds are that the diff is all noise and can be dropped, but you need to check.
<shadeslayer> ah so thats a 0.1.4 which was made to build with kubuntu
<apachelogger> right
 * shadeslayer starts to get the hang of things
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we call that cherry picking http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_picking#Software_configuration_management
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: I had a similar feeling but when I opened the files there was different content like having different creating date, so can I just go ahead and drop the ubuntu changes
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<apachelogger> if you understood bazaar's branch concept already it might help to think of packages as branches of the same software
<ScottK> The creation dates are almost certainly noise.  You need to look for any real changes and not drop blindly.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: alright
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kopete-facebook in karmic is a different branch from the one in lucid, and the one in the PPA is also a different one, interchanging fixes between them is done via patches ... or sometimes a whole branch gets copied to replace another one (this usually helps for stuff that goes to karmic-backports)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i already know basic stuff about git and bzr
<shadeslayer> branches of a tree
<shadeslayer> and then you apply patches to merge the branch with the trunk :P
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw ill be packaging choqok too later :P
<apachelogger> oh dear :D
<apachelogger> well, lets move on
<shadeslayer> on my own though :P
<apachelogger> since I do not want to go into the patch system details just now...
<apachelogger> what we need to do is drop all patches
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: drop as in apply or drop as in not apply
<apachelogger> they both originated from upstream (which, if it were properly documented, you could easily see in the debian/changelog)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: remove
<apachelogger> rm -rf debian/patches
<apachelogger> however, in this particular case we need to do a bit more
<apachelogger> in debian rules remove line 5
<apachelogger> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<shadeslayer> changelog  compat  control  copyright  rules
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: here: # translation of ssl-cert_1.0.22_nl.po to Dutch
<dhillon-v10> #
<dhillon-v10> #    Translators, if you are not familiar with the PO format, gettext
<dhillon-v10> #    documentation is worth reading, especially sections dedicated to
<dhillon-v10> #    this format, e.g. by running:
<dhillon-v10> #         info -n '(gettext)PO Files'
<dhillon-v10> #         info -n '(gettext)Header Entry'
<apachelogger> in debian/control line 7 remove the build-dep "quilt, "
<dhillon-v10> #
<dhillon-v10> #    Some information specific to po-debconf are available at
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why did we do that?
<dhillon-v10> #            /usr/share/doc/po-debconf/README-trans
<dhillon-v10> #         or http://www.debian.org/intl/l10n/po-debconf/README-trans
<dhillon-v10> #
<dhillon-v10> #    Developers do not need to manually edit POT or PO files.
<shadeslayer> dhillon-v10: 0_o
<dhillon-v10> #
<dhillon-v10> # Paul Gevers <paul@climbing.nl>, 2008.
<dhillon-v10> msgid ""
<dhillon-v10> msgstr ""
<dhillon-v10> "Project-Id-Version: ssl-cert_1.0.22_nl\n"
<dhillon-v10> "Report-Msgid-Bugs-To: ssl-cert@packages.debian.org\n"
<dhillon-v10> "POT-Creation-Date: 2009-01-16 00:59+0000\n"
<apachelogger> I wonder if the whole po is coming through now :D
<dhillon-v10> "PO-Revision-Date: 2008-09-23 21:38-0500\n"
<ScottK> !pastebin | dhillon-v10
<dhillon-v10> "Last-Translator: Paul Gevers <paul@climbing.nl>\n"
<ubottu> dhillon-v10: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you don't see him flooding anymore, right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I recommend you read up on debian/rules and makefiles, it is a bit of a complicated topic, bascially that include line pulled in a macro that took care of applying and deapplying the patches in the build process
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the quilt build-dep in debian/control is a very sophisticated patch system
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> so basically we need to remove the parts which were supposed to apply those patches
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> technically we could leave this stuff around, but it is better to keep the package as clean as possible
<apachelogger> which includes not referencing patch systems when there are no patches :)
<Tm_T> should have done this rightaway, his client couldn't stop it, it seems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: of course
<apachelogger> Tm_T: ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: something you said about line 7 , got lost in the flood there :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now, dont forget to document this in the changelog
 * shadeslayer like irssi... asks for confirmation
<apachelogger> * Removed all patches and patch system (all applied upstream)
<apachelogger> for example
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah of course the change log
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ultimately you would mention the patches' names ;)
<apachelogger> * Removed all patches kubuntu_01_offline_detection.diff and kubuntu_02_protocol_changes.diff (all
<apachelogger> eh
<shadeslayer> done :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah even the ones removed?
<apachelogger> * Removed all patches (all applied upstream)
<apachelogger>   - kubuntu_01_offline_detection.diff
<apachelogger>   - kubuntu_02_protocol_changes.diff
<shadeslayer> oh like that
<shadeslayer> but i already deleted the patches directory
<apachelogger> yeah, I should have told you before ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> well, next time you know, plus it is bonus anyway
<shadeslayer> ok ill go through the old one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: this stuff can help people who try to reproduce what happened via the changelog and by mentioning the names it is easier to search
<apachelogger> so I search for all appearaneces of that kubuntu_02 patch and find out that Bruno Bigras added it and that you removed it again because it was applied upstream
<shadeslayer> ok i understand
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> ...and maybe you were wrong in removing the patch, and I could go poke you in the eye :P...
<Tm_T> dhillon-v10: welcome back and sorry again for forgetting ban on
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<dhillon-v10> Tm_T: np, I should be the one apologizing :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill wear shades next time im around you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what next?
<apachelogger> I think you are ready to testbuild the package
<shadeslayer> :o
<apachelogger> debuild -S -sa
 * shadeslayer jumps up and down with joy
<apachelogger> will create a source package
<apachelogger> (hopefully)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in the source dir?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> or the one above it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f4cd2c97b
<shadeslayer> and the last two lines : debuild: fatal error at line 1255:
<shadeslayer> running debsign failed
<shadeslayer> i think line 1255 means 1255 of LINE:   -kubuntu_02_protocol_changes.diff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please paste your debian/changelog
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a GPG key?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have a ssh-rsa key if thats what you mean
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> SSH != GPG :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> how do i get one?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f6b9e1e4c
<shadeslayer> downloading
<apachelogger> the lines before the patch file names have tabulators
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah thats why?
<shadeslayer> did i have to use space?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> ><
<apachelogger> usually you should stick to spaces, only debian/rules should contain tabulators
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: most editors can be configured to add a certain amount of white spaces when the tabulator key is used
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i used nano...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do i generate a key before building the package?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> you need to sign the source with your key
<shadeslayer> ok one sec
<shadeslayer> first i need to generate one right
<shadeslayer> RSA algorithm?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> just sticking with the defaults is a good idea :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> generating
<shadeslayer> um where is the key stored?
<prefrontal> just upgraded to lucid. i have an ip address, my nfs mount is working and I can ssh to this machine, but it is not connected to the internet. ping doesn't work for example
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ~/.gnupg
<prefrontal> this is the output of `route' http://pastebin.ca/raw/1764349  and this is the output of route on the jaunty machine next to it which is working: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1764350
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: private keys?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you probably should read on about gpg on wikipedia ;)
<apachelogger> you have a private and a public key
<apachelogger> the private key is used to sign and encrypt stuff
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> the public key is used to proof the signature
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> so its my sign that its actually by me
<shadeslayer> and thats why its called a signature :P
<apachelogger> right ;)
<shadeslayer> ok now what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is what your changelog should look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/362169/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then you can run debuild -S -sa again
<apachelogger> and hopefully it works now :D
 * shadeslayer crosses fingers
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<shadeslayer> also : debuild: fatal error at line 1255:
<apachelogger> more output please
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> i modified the changelog according to your pastebin
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362178/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does ...  gpg -k "Rohan Garg" ... spit out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f620eb783
<shadeslayer> i made 2 keys.. :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i delete one
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the comment is of the disturbing kind ;)
<neversfelde> any known problems with kdm, I cannot login, kdm crashes.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which one?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to add that to your DEBFULLNAME and the debian/changelog
<apachelogger> (shadeslayer)
<apachelogger> (shadeslayer's key)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah should i remove it?
<apachelogger> not sure if you can
<apachelogger> though I suppose you can
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: too vauge :P
<apachelogger> well, I dont know ;P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do i do once again>
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i add what to DEBFULLNAME ?
<apachelogger> the comment of the key you want to use
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> gotta run
<apachelogger> see you later
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so like export DEBFULLNAME='Rohan Garg'
<shadeslayer> Rohan (shadeslayer's key)
<shadeslayer> anyone else around here to help?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thanks for the help though :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any ideas?
<shadeslayer> im like at the end of this thing :P
<ScottK> It needs to match exactly.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok but what do i put in the change log?
<shadeslayer> ah found it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Sorry, I'm only barely here and don't have time to read all the backscroll.
<ScottK> Good
<shadeslayer> yesss
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it saysSuccessfully signed dsc and changes files
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and i had run debuild -S -sa
<ScottK> Good.
<ScottK> Gotta run myself.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok bye
<shadeslayer> anyone else?
<shadeslayer> i think im asking for too much :P
<Riddell> I have no idea how to reply to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/362190/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: um.. no one knows the reply to that
<shadeslayer> not even linus himself :P
<neversfelde> where did we disable the groups in category internet in kickoff the last time?
<Trouble-> Does anyone know the (new?) method used to start either plasma-netbook or plasma-desktop? I have absolutely nothing in ~/.config/autostart. With KDE 4.4 RC1 and RC2 plasma-netbook does not start automatically. I don't have plasma-desktop installed, and I was using plasma-netbook previous to 4.4 RC1. New with RC2 I can no longer login - I'm just dropped back to kdm. I was about to look at this, but wondered if the
<Trouble-> two problems may be linked.
<shadeslayer> Trouble-: that happened to me too... i made a pre-kde bash script
<Trouble-> That's good to know! After searching Google I assumed I was the only person with the problem :)
<shadeslayer> Trouble-: although the problem disappeared in RC 2
<Trouble-> Haha
<Trouble-> Oh
<Trouble-> My problem got worse with RC2 hehe
<Trouble-> Now I have to 'startx' from a terminal :)
<shadeslayer> Trouble-: that wont give you shut down and reboot options :P
<Trouble-> AND then run plasma-netbook manually ;-)
<shadeslayer> Trouble-: do sudo kdm..
<shadeslayer> Trouble-: kdm doesnt start up automatically?
<Trouble-> Yea, I gotta logout, then shutdown from the terminal too :)
<shadeslayer> Trouble-: put this in rc.local : kdm
<Trouble-> kdm starts fine. When I login, KDE starts to start, but then I get dropped back to kdm :-s
<Trouble-> Need to work out what it's doing, or rather not doing
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Trouble-: check the logs
<ScottK> Trouble-: Does it work on the 2nd try?  If so, I believe this is known.
<prefrontal> after reboot in lucid i have to run ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 && start kdm
<shadeslayer> anyone know how to build a .deb?
<mass-destruction> shadeslayer: pbuilder :)
<shadeslayer> mass-destruction: well the last command apachelogger gave me was : debuild -S -sa
<mass-destruction> shadeslayer: that too :)
<shadeslayer> mass-destruction: but i dont see any .deb ?
<mass-destruction> shadeslayer: move a directory up, it should be there
<shadeslayer> i want my binary files :P
<shadeslayer> mass-destruction: theres a .build fine
<shadeslayer> *file
<shadeslayer> mass-destruction: http://pastebin.com/f42d80cdc
<mass-destruction> shadeslayer: just give me a sec.
<shadeslayer> mass-destruction: take 2
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> but please do reply :P,its 3 AM here :D
<mass-destruction> shadeslayer: alright go into you debian directory and then do this: dpkg-deb --build, let's see if that works
<Trouble-> ScottK: 'fraid not. It's permanent :-s
<Trouble-> shadeslayer: Just looking at kdm.log now.
<Trouble-> I wonder if it's something to do with "[config/dbus] couldn't register object path"
<shadeslayer> mass-destruction: dpkg-deb: --build needs a <directory> argument
<mass-destruction> shadeslayer: I am sorry man, I build my files using pbuilder so I am not the best one to answer this question. Anyone else please help shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> mass-destruction: ok no problem ill come back tommorow then :)
<Zorael> kdm crashing at boot with a daily live image of Lucid. Known issue? kdm.log blames i915_dri and libglx. (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/362222)
<JontheEchidna> dunno, best file a report against xserver-xorg-video-intel
<JontheEchidna> fwiw I updated yesterday and my lappy boots just fine
<JontheEchidna> (it has an intel)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my first build thanks to you :D : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<nixternal> the list for KOffice MIRs keep on growing
<Riddell> nixternal: what's new?
<nixternal> plotutils needs to be MIRd for pstoedit
<crimsun> Riddell: / maco: is the usb symptom described on ubuntu-devel@ with or without karmic-updates enabled?
<nixternal> just one there, so that is good
<Riddell> crimsun: I think markey only had it after he updated with karmic-updates
<nixternal> going through all of the bug reports and security stuff for the packages now, creating an annoyingly massive checklist
<crimsun> Riddell: there's definitely a linux component to the uevent screwage
<crimsun> cf. udevadm monitor --property
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-17
<phononlogger> oh
<phononlogger> I am all good at it
<phononlogger> as long as I do not need to push it
<phononlogger> I always mess up the pushing
<phononlogger> JontheEchidna: what state are you from again?
<JontheEchidna> I got the path to libqapt messed up for when it was in playground :<
<JontheEchidna> I specified playground/sysadmin instead of playground/libs
<JontheEchidna> I had run the svn-all-fast-export thingy but it only went back to kdereview
<JontheEchidna> now I have to go and have that thing run through all 1,000,000 commits again
<JontheEchidna> I already have 3 fans :) http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=137507
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck how did you doc weekend go?
<DarkwingDuck> It went...
<DarkwingDuck> slow
<DarkwingDuck> but im not working
<DarkwingDuck> soooo
<DarkwingDuck> this week will be nice
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> any fun commits?
<DarkwingDuck> Not yet. I'm finishing things off with 10.10 before I jump into 11.04 but, I think I'm going to switch gears into 11.04 
<DarkwingDuck> Then finish up 10.10 once we know that 11.04 if finished.
<jjesse> what do you mean by finish up 10.10?
<DarkwingDuck> 10.10 never got updated.
<DarkwingDuck> Gimme about 30... finishing up a LoCo meeting
<jjesse> i'll be in bed by 30
<jjesse> the problem with updating the documents is that translations need to get updated as well
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<DarkwingDuck> Only reason I'm worried about it is because it is our LTS
<jjesse> ?
<DarkwingDuck> and if any docs should get backported it should be the LTS release.
<jjesse> umm 10.04 was lts
<DarkwingDuck> .me blinks
<DarkwingDuck> Nevermind then.
<DarkwingDuck> See?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm all messed up.
<DarkwingDuck> 11.04 takes priority
<jjesse> ok
<CIA-39> [sysadmin] jmthomas * 1214966 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ Muon has moved to git (https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/muon/)
<CIA-39> [sysadmin] jmthomas * 1214967 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (. README) Add a note saying where Muon has moved to
<JontheEchidna> LibQApt's conversion still has 900,000 commits to go, so I'll have to get to that in the morning
<steveire> milian: Real men build their own Qts :)
<afiestas> In 11.04 after the appmenu-qt package being installed, should "Global menu" be working?
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> My ISP implemented a 'fair usage' policy
<shadeslayer> time to change ISP's
<KRF> hey, how can i find out the configure flags used for the libqt-core4 package?
<Riddell> afiestas: it'll also need new libdbusmenu-qt
<Riddell> if it doesn't work after that, poke agateau 
<afiestas> agateau: pingt
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: emacs doesnt work properly if you telnet from a windows machine into a Red Hat server :P
<shadeslayer> and my phone now runs a kernel newer than my current desktop install o_o
<davmor2> shadeslayer: I think you end that sentence after properly to be honest ;)
<shadeslayer> davmor2: i dont follow :P
<shadeslayer> which one?
<davmor2> shadeslayer: emacs doesnt work properly if you telnet from a windows machine into a Red Hat server :P
<shadeslayer> the emacs one?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<shadeslayer> i had to use vi .... and i had *no* knowledge of vi
<agateau> afiestas: pongt
<Riddell> KRF: look at the build logs  usource:qt4-x11
<KRF> Riddell: thank you
<ScottK> Quintasan_: What's next on SIP?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think he gave up :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i <3 emacs 
<shadeslayer> i just started to use it properly
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I just did a python3-defaults upload for him yesterday, so I hope not.
<shadeslayer> ih
<shadeslayer> oh
<CIA-39> [sysadmin] jmthomas * 1215080 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ Remove LibQApt from svn. It has move to KDE's Git repos.
<afiestas> agateau: dbusmenuqt is not working here (11.04)
<CIA-39> [sysadmin] jmthomas * 1215081 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (. README) Leave a README for the LibQApt move to KDE Git.
<afiestas> I think I got everything, appmenu-qt, plasmoid and lib
<agateau> afiestas: sorry I am about to start a conf call
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: same here :(
<agateau> afiestas: will ping you back
<afiestas> ookiz
<JontheEchidna> (same here == global menu not working, not about conf call :)
<JontheEchidna> Hah, I got an email from kde-apps notifiying me about a comment I posted to my app's page :P
<shadeslayer> we should have something like this http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/why-use-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Get to work on it then.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: trying to learn emacs and Model/View in Qt first :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: wrote this along with Riddell tho http://piratepad.net/kubuntucreate
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  phononlogger should probably review it.
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: ^^
<davmor2> shadeslayer: nano ftw ;)
<shadeslayer> davmor2: lol ... i thought so too until about a hour ago
<CIA-39> jmthomas * 1215086 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/ Remove the LibQApt stable branch from svn. LibQApt has moved to KDE's Git repository
<shadeslayer> davmor2: http://www.vimeo.com/1013263
<JontheEchidna> davmor2: I got this bug report filed against me :P bug 490506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490506 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Developers shouldnt be using nano" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490506
<shadeslayer> lol
<CIA-39> jmthomas * 1215088 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/ (. README) Add a note detailing LibQApt's move from svn to KDE's Git
<davmor2> kate ftw!
<Quintasan_> Why doesnt KDE has this by default?
<Quintasan_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Quick+Usb+Formatter?content=137493
<ScottK> NCommander: Congratulations.
<ScottK> Quintasan_: Ping re SIP.  How goes it?
<afiestas> Quintasan_: I was planning on doing something like that
<afiestas> in fact, I already have some code
<Quintasan_> ScottK: I think I'm stuck unless POX thinks of something
<ScottK> Quintasan: What's the issue?
<Quintasan> ScottK: -dbg package is still empty and some damn files from ./usr/lib/python3.1 still land in python3.1
<Quintasan> ScottK: We install them via install-arch-3.% rule but they still somehow land in python-sip
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.   Well that last bit definitely sounds like POX's thing to work on.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I meant then land in python-sip instead of python3-sip
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> For now could you just move them over in debian/rules?
<Quintasan> To be honest, I never saw anything packaged so badly
<Quintasan> It has install files in debian/ while I never saw any stuff apart from debian/rules being installed
<ScottK> Would it be easier to start fresh?
<ScottK> Does dh_install get called?
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555119/
<Quintasan> I don't really get it
<Quintasan> $(MAKE) -C dbg-build-3.$* install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/python3-sip-dbg
<Quintasan> makes sense
<Quintasan> but dbg stuff still lands in python-sip-dbg
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll do my homework and then try doing it
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> Quintasan: Do you have a verbose build log?
<agateau> afiestas: conf call is done
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I'm not afiestas, but I can confirm what he is saying about how the dbusmenu is broken in 11.04 w/ the latest updates
<agateau> JontheEchidna: can you be more precise? is it the appmenu? the systray menus?
<JontheEchidna> oh, globalmenus
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I am confident this is because plasma-widget-menubar 0.1.14 has not been packaged yet
<JontheEchidna> everything's been updated, and I've done a complete reboot since then, but the apps are not seeing the menubar and still have the menubar in their windows
<agateau> Riddell: ^^
<JontheEchidna> oh, if that's all I could even do that
<agateau> JontheEchidna: give it a try
<JontheEchidna> will do
 * agateau starts dist-upgrading his natty vm, but that will take a while
<afiestas> agateau: whereI can grab the code ?
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: http://launchpad.net/plasma-widget-menubar/trunk/0.1.14/+download/plasma-widget-menubar-0.1.14.tar.bz2
<agateau> ah, JontheEchidna is much faster than me :)
<JontheEchidna> I already had the page open :)
<NCommander> ScottK: thanks
<agateau> have to go, keep me posted if it is still broken
<afiestas> agateau: working like a charm now
<afiestas> good idea using json to transport the menu
<JontheEchidna> I've uploaded 0.1.14 to natty
<Riddell> thanks JontheEchidna 
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> evening yofel 
<JontheEchidna> I was wondering when they'd finally rename this library: http://i.imgur.com/rLGj7.png
<JontheEchidna> libwebkit was a bit arrogant, imo
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice ! :)
<ximion> shadeslayer: Is there an Anjuta-rebuild in progress? (Due to the libwebkit -> libwebkitgtk transition it's broken...)
<shadeslayer> ximion: no idea :(
<ximion> who should I ask?
<yofel> ask in #ubuntu-devel rather I think, or file a bug
<shadeslayer> ximion: #ubuntu-motu?
<ximion> filing a bug seems sane - I wonder why nobody noticed that... (nobody uses Anjuta *g*)
<ximion> bug 703996 already exists :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703996 in anjuta (Ubuntu) "anjuta: impossible to install - unsolved dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703996
<ximion> JontheEchidna: hi :)
<JontheEchidna> ximion: hello
<ximion> JontheEchidna: You're the author of QApt and Muon, right?
<JontheEchidna> ximion: yep
<ximion> JontheEchidna: Would it - just theoretically - be possible to replace the QApt daemon with the PackageKit daemon? If not, why?
<JontheEchidna> you mean for the installation bits?
<ximion> yes, I mean just for all the stuff which needs superuser rights (installations etc.) - everything which invokes the daemon.
<JontheEchidna> it would take a bit of work to change over to the PackageKit DBus api, but I suppose it would be possible in theory
<JontheEchidna> I don't see why you'd want to make one package management library depend on another thoguh
<ximion> JontheEchidna: PK is an abstraction framework for package management (you knew that :P) I maintain PK in Debian and I'm contributor to it. We had this idea once to unify all the APTDaemon, PackagKit and QApt-Daemon stuff in just one library.
<JontheEchidna> I would not mind a single daemon to do such things.
<ximion> so, if you have PK frontends (Apper/GPK) Muon and several other package management tools running, you just get one daemon started, with an excellent implementation of APT
<JontheEchidna> I don't want to use APTDaemon's, though, because then I'd have to have LibQApt depend on python-apt. Basically what I'm saying is that I would want the worker to use libapt-pkg directly
<ximion> PK and its backend bases on C/C++ (I'm also a bit antipathetic to this Python stuff)
<ximion> I thought you developed QApt-Daemon because the PK API was insufficient or something...
<JontheEchidna> That was before it supported debconf at all. That was a major factor, but I also don't like how it has to fetch info over dbus to browse packages
<JontheEchidna> APT is very fast because it has a binary package cache it maps to memory
<ximion> our suggestion is only to send actions which need to be queued or need root access over dbus to PK
<JontheEchidna> yeah, none of these complaints are with the installation API
<ximion> so we can perform fast searches by using APT directly and also get the full range of PK benefits.
<JontheEchidna> But doesn't the entire backend run as the daemon?
<ximion> the search API is extremely slow, cause you always have to reopen the cache... but since pk is transaction-based, it's an issue which cannot be solved, unfortunately.
<ximion> the packagekit daemon loads the backend, which is a shared library.
<ximion> so its application -> pk-daemon(apt) not app -> pk-daemon -> apt-daemon
<ximion> if I got this right :P
<JontheEchidna> so it's like this? application ->pk-daemon -> aptcc library -> dpkg
<ximion> yep
<ximion> btw: the apt backend will be dropped next time and aptcc will become the new apt backend (and will be extended to support some "missing" features)
<JontheEchidna> that's a lot of what I don't like about PackageKit. Since it has to accomodate every packaging system ever, the abstraction layer makes it hard to integrate well with the system you want
<JontheEchidna> for example, the search API has to be generalized, so you don't get to make use of APT's memory-mapped package cache effectively
<JontheEchidna> I think it would be good to have a unified installation API, but I have serious doubts about the "read-only" bits of the API
<ximion> that's why we don't want to use PK for "power tools" in Debian.
<JontheEchidna> and why I made Muon :)
<ximion> you might want to join #packagekit and ask hughsie for API changes - of there's a good reason for it and other backends support the feature too, he normally agrees to change the stuff.
<ximion> I always tried to persuade dantti to make a _separate_ UI for the application installer instead of merging it into the KPackageKit main window...
<JontheEchidna> yeah. that
<JontheEchidna> that's always been my biggest peeve with the Ubuntu Software Center too
<JontheEchidna> they're trying to make it a replacement for both Synaptic and Gnome App Install
<JontheEchidna> when you can suit both groups of users so much better if there are two GUIs
<ximion> the Muon Software Center looks great, while Apper is neither a power-user tool nor a full user-centric tool. (But I use Apper, since I'm a PK enthusiast and it covers all daily-life user-cases)
<ximion> unfortunately dantti persuaded hughsie to do the same for GNOME, I don't know with which argument.. need to ask him next time ^^
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<ximion> there are a few debian-related pk issues left: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=packagekit
<ximion> but the'll all be solved with a better APT backend.
<ximion> btw: what I mentioned is no fixed strategy, just an idea by two apt developers, dantti and me.
<ximion> so it might change completely :P
<ximion> (but I don't think so, cause it could be a sane solution to have the global package manager and Debian/Ubuntu comfort at the same time)
<JontheEchidna> well I'm for a global daemon for admin-needing actions just as long as it doesn't add any new dependencies past the daemon itself
<JontheEchidna> oh, I've been meaning to mention this to dantti since I saw it affected aptcc too: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/repository/revisions/ef91f217549785af15c38c558d38eb42cbdc8e56
<ximion> it does not. pk is very lighweight, just sqlite, dbus, glib
<JontheEchidna> why does it need sqlite? O_o
<ximion> excellent question! eh... don't know exactly, but pk has a feature to freeze transactions when a laptop goes standby or has low battery. then it saves transactions in a sqlite db.
<ximion> (but I did not take a closer look at this yet)
<ximion> http://packages.debian.org/sid/packagekit
<ximion> (pinned a mark to ask dantti if he git that patch)
<JontheEchidna> I would think that apt/dpkg really wouldn't support that... I have muon inhibit suspension during commits
<JontheEchidna> because once you are committing, you really can't stop it
<ximion> need to ask hughsie about this stuff... stumbled upon the code while hacking PkTransaction and the helper stuff for Debconf and Listaller support, I just guessed what it does.
<ximion> (but I think someone said this some time ago)
 * ximion is away to fetch some food :)
 * ximion is back
<JontheEchidna> I find comments like these funny: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/?content=137507
<JontheEchidna> He wouldn't be complaining if there was just a single muon package that was 2 MiB big :P
<debfx> JontheEchidna: he probably just wants to motivate you to package muon for debian ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> Actually I think somebody has packages on mentors.d.o
<JontheEchidna> I'd like to maintain debian packages, but I don't really have the resources to run a separate debian box
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: 2mb is Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge
<Daskreech> Mostly cause it's a gateway drug :) 
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: the Muon 1.2 translations will be imported to KDE SVN for translation, right? so it doesn't neccessary to checkout the git branch
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: it's still using the standard kde infastructure
<JontheEchidna> just what's been in l10n-trunk will be moving to l10n-stable, and l10n-trunk will change as strings change in git
<ulysses> doesnt't make sense now, Hungarian is on of the complete translations^^
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: that priatepad has all funky colors
<phononlogger> good text though
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-18
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ping
<jon8> Hey guys.. I'm really sorry to ask this but it doesnt seem anyone knows in #ubuntu -- Is there a website available that tells me when new packages come available for Maverick? I know obviously, sudo apt-get update .. sudo apt-get upgrade -- but i'm kind of looking for more a web based thing ..
<jon8> And maybe a reason why the new package was made available. I'm interesting everyday into learning more about linux and I think this would help me out a lot as to why things are updated and when the updates are actually made available.
<jon8> I 100% realize this is a developer channel and not a help channel, so thats exactly why i'm coming here in hopes of more of a direct answer.
<ulysses> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maverick-changes
<jon8> see, this is what i'm talking about. :)
<jon8> Thank you ulysses!
<ulysses> you're welcome
<jon8> Are there anythings you can think of www based? even if its not as "live" as that list..
<jon8> oh
<jon8> i just realized i was in #kubuntu-devel
<jon8> i'm sorry guys :)
 * valorie tightens up some of the sentences in the PiratePad
<phononlogger> ulysses: congrats on l10n oversupremelordship
<ulysses> phononlogger: thanks
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ping
<al> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/568 - "Qt apps on Ubuntu"
<saidinesh5> hi guys, does anybody have any idea about the ubuntu freeculture showcase?
<droidslayer> nigelb: ^^
<nigelb> arg
<nigelb> just missed him
<nigelb> droidslayer: for future, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<droidslayer> nigelb: hes coming back in 5 mins :-)
<droidslayer> Will pass him the link tho...  thanks :-)
<nigelb> droidslayer: great, ok :)
<droidslayer> nigelb: that's old :-)
<droidslayer> No new date?
<saidinesh5> hi... got disconnected
<droidslayer> nigelb: ^^
<nigelb> saidinesh5: hi
<nigelb> saidinesh5: what are you looking for?
<saidinesh5> hi :)
<nigelb> droidslayer: yeah, they have to announce it soon
<saidinesh5> well i m looking for the current status of ubntu free culture showcase
<saidinesh5> the webpage still shows stuff for 10.10
<nigelb> saidinesh5: yeah, that means the new one is not yet announced
<nigelb> keep looking at the design blog and you'll see the announcement
<saidinesh5> ohh ok
<saidinesh5> http://design.canonical.com/ ??
<shadeslayer> yep
<saidinesh5> thanks :) 
<nigelb> yeah, that one
<saidinesh5> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> al: yabQt? :P
<saidinesh5> ??
<nigelb> shadeslayer: oh, the best person to talk to would be vish.  Isn't he in the design team?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: iirc no ....he is in the papercuts project
<shadeslayer> saidinesh5: yet another blog about Qt
<shadeslayer> :D
<nigelb> shadeslayer: well, he blogs on the design team blog, so he should know
<shadeslayer> oh didnt know that ... so id say yeah, vish would be the best person to ask :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i did suggest your name and vish as well :P
<shadeslayer> vish isnt around
<shadeslayer> so ... Kubuntu CS's contain glib
<shadeslayer> s/CS's/CD's
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu CD's will now libqt4 :>
<shadeslayer> now were even
<shadeslayer> *will now contain 
<jussi> shadeslayer: natty+1 no? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: uh .. i thought natty
<jussi> shadeslayer: reading comprehension suffering today?
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> jussi: missed the first line i guess :P
<jussi> :D
 * shadeslayer just got back from college
<ScottK> al: Nice blog post, wasn't it.  There's also a Qt implementation of their Unity interface.
<jjesse> in regards to mark's post?
<shadeslayer> i do hate IRC .... you cant hear the tone of people when they say stuff
<shadeslayer> jjesse: yeah
<ScottK> jjesse: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: I subscribed you to some bugs for sponsorship. Hope that you're OK with that. ; ))
<JontheEchidna> yeah that's fine
<ari-tczew> cool
<yofel> hm, if we already use rekonq by default - shouldn't that have a higher x-www-browser priority than konqueror?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> yofel: it should
<shadeslayer> yofel: what does : keditfiletype text/html say?
<shadeslayer> interesting
<yofel> shadeslayer: this http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/ht.png, I don't have it as default though
<yofel> alternatives show this though http://paste.ubuntu.com/555439/
<shadeslayer> yofel: you have too many browsers :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: most of them aren't even browsers :P
<shadeslayer> rekonq is belo AbiWord
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> *below
<shadeslayer> yofel: your right 
<shadeslayer> somehow it slipped
<shadeslayer> probably needs fixing in meta kde?
<yofel> nope, rekonq.postinst
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> agateau_: around? need your opinion on a HIG issue
<shadeslayer> sigh [Whois] agateau_ is away: "Probably gone for quite some time"
<al> ScottK, yes, sounds like gtk3 should better try not to suck if it wants to stay
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Haha, found this in the comments of a Brazillian blog about Muon:
<JontheEchidna> "PokéMuon?"
<shadeslayer> rofl
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and:
<JontheEchidna> "Even KDE being forgotten by Canonical, is still better than any other distribution focused on KDE."
<CIA-39> [dragonplayer] sitter * 1215430 * branches/KDE/4.6/kdemultimedia/dragonplayer/src/app/audioView.cpp deactivate the analyzer for 4.6.0 as it does not work all that well with all/most Phonon backends CCMAIL: kde-multimedia@kde.org
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: Thank you for sponsoring. It's priceless!
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> thanks for the contributions to Ubuntuj
<JontheEchidna> -j
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when your free : http://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/100323/
<shadeslayer> id like you to comment on that
<apachelogger> ohnoes
<apachelogger> include looks shit
<apachelogger> surely there is something wrong there
<apachelogger> especially that it is stuck to qtwebkit includes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am on a meet0ring all day
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you not see the hard coded URL's and my "No API" comment? :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i see more workarounds, i shall leave rekonq and work on pyth0rn
<shadeslayer> too much regex, too many workarounds ...
<shadeslayer> ksleep
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: gnite
<apachelogger> pyth0rn
<apachelogger> pyth0rn originally was a workaround for java
<apachelogger> eventually it grew and became a workaround for the workaround
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/ktorrent: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/ktshutdownplugin.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5Solid7Control12PowerManager23supportedSuspendMethodsEv << nice
<shadeslayer> something is messed up
 * shadeslayer will look tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> yay for apps depending on non-stable libraries
<yofel> probably rebuild it
<shadeslayer> will look tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> any opinions on the new "installed" emblem? http://i.imgur.com/JRpcA.png
<apachelogger> looks like an alien
<JontheEchidna> I also made the "supported package" emblem a bit larger: http://i.imgur.com/ZI5vB.png
<yofel> it looks odd that one symbols is at the bottom right and one at the bottom left of the icon though
<yofel> *symbol
<yofel> er wait
<yofel> nvm
<DarkwingDuck> How stable is teh Alpha1 right now?
<yofel> current natty works pretty well, no idea if the daily installer works  though, so installing alpha1 and upgrade if you have the intention of installing it
<jjesse> running natty in my vm w/o problems
<jjesse> and my netbook
<jjesse> i really like how natty prompted me when i connected my netbook to my projector
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I was going to update my lappy in a few.
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: you gonna be around today?
<jjesse> umm yeah probablly after 8pm eastern
<jjesse> we have running group from 6pm to 7pm followed by dinner and bed time for my son
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<neversfelde> ha
<neversfelde> my problems with pbuilder are related to the pbuilderrc from the ninja build environment
<neversfelde> seems not to work with natty anymore
<yofel> try sudo -E, sudo will now use HOME=/root by default not catching your own pbuilderrc without -E
<neversfelde> yofel: already did
<yofel> hm... my pbuilderrc works fine using that
<neversfelde> yofel: and you gave me this advice a few days ago. This is why I experimented with different pbuilderrcs today and figured it out
<yofel> ah
<neversfelde> yofel: please paste me your pbuilderrc
<yofel> I'm using this http://paste.ubuntu.com/555541/ together with the ninja hooks
<neversfelde> yofel: thanks
<neversfelde> yofel: I use it from here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<neversfelde> there are some differences
<yofel> yeah, I put mine together using pieces from many others
<neversfelde> I'll test
<neversfelde> thanks yofel
<yofel> np
<JontheEchidna> you know, this git stuff is kinda convenient
<JontheEchidna> now if only sshaskpass and pinentry were working in natty...
<JontheEchidna> most interesting: http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2011/01/release-announcements-zeitgeist-0-7-and-libqzeitgeist-0-1/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-19
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
 * apachelogger is producing code like a monkey man
<JontheEchidna> shiny new usage counter w/ LibQZeitgeist: http://i.imgur.com/kO9qy.png
<agateau_> shadeslayer: sorry, was off yesterdaylate pong
<agateau_> arf
<agateau_> this keyboard thing is complicated
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> hi apachelogger 
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, u there?
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: ahoy ahoy
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, we release libqzeitgeist
<seiflotfy> now real kde development is starting up
<seiflotfy> we finished a kate plugin that informs zeitgeist about its events
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, and muon just got a little patch
<seiflotfy> http://i.imgur.com/kO9qy.png
<seiflotfy> look at the top right
<seiflotfy> it tells u how many itmes something was used
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I take it you will bring that goodness into 11.04?
<Riddell> seiflotfy: anything needing packaging?  filing needs-packaging bugs would be the way to go if so
<seiflotfy> Riddell, not yet
<seiflotfy> Riddell, we need devs
<seiflotfy> we need to create plugin
<seiflotfy> i was thinking of a history viewer in kate
<valorie> seiflotfy: as in, how many times a particular person has used Kate, or what?
 * valorie isn't understanding the zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> valorie, no
<seiflotfy> valorie, how many times u used kate
<seiflotfy> valorie, i can tell you how many times u opened a document or a website or whatever
<valorie> useful!
<seiflotfy> valorie, http://zeitgeist-project.com/
<seiflotfy> look at Experience
<seiflotfy> there are exmaples of how we have been deplyoed till now
<seiflotfy> and I see kubuntu with LOTS of potential tbh
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: any ideas how phonon could use zeitgeist and I can have a release tomorrow? ;)
 * apachelogger is currently busy with phonon release preps and university
<valorie> nice
<valorie> self-knowledge is always good
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, link me with info about phonon
<seiflotfy> i can make someting happen today if you want
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: it is a multimedia abstraction layer
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonon_(KDE)
<valorie> the unexamined life, etc.
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, well i dont think zeitgeist should have apis depending on it
<seiflotfy> if an app wants to send something to zeitgeist then it should do it
<seiflotfy> this way its easy to blacklist
<seiflotfy> but ofcourse its awesome to have dependencies
<apachelogger> well, phonon knows the app name, so given appropriate api it can do it for the app
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, does it know when a strea mwas closed too?
<apachelogger> which in turn enables every phonon enabled application to contribute data to zeitgeist
<apachelogger> without any app changes
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: it knows everything
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, so it knows when a media file was played, stopped, and closed?
<apachelogger> when a media was loaded, in what sequence, how many errors occured, when the errors occured...
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, the error is not interesting
<apachelogger> phonon is driving the entire Amarok playback
<seiflotfy> what is interesting to me are 3 events
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: yeah, just saying ;)
<seiflotfy> "open file"
<seiflotfy> "close file"
<seiflotfy> "stop file"
<seiflotfy> can i get those
<seiflotfy> ?
<apachelogger> hai
<seiflotfy> hai?
<apachelogger> yes
<seiflotfy> i dont like sharks
<seiflotfy> :P
<seiflotfy> AWESOOOOOOOOOOOOOME
<apachelogger> lolz
<apachelogger> need to look into though, because we need to keep it optional as Phonon is also part of Qt
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, ok can u join #zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> and wiat for jpwhiting or abner to pong
<seiflotfy> they can make it happen in no time
<seiflotfy> :)
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: I am joined already
<Tm_T> nixternal: you might like to identify (:
<apachelogger> valorie: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot141.png
<Riddell> hmm, kdesdk failed on arm due to symbols files
<Riddell> yofel: did you make the .symbols files with the pkgkde scripts?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4.2-rc-1
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd
 * Riddell packages koffice 2.3.1
<ulysses> Any weather forecast plasmoid I try to add to the desktop crashes the whole plasma-desktop
<ulysses> (in natty)
<Riddell> ulysses: can you see if a recompile fixes it?
<davmor2> ulysses: stop using a widget and look out of the window end of problem ;)
<shadeslayer> agateau: we had a small rekonq HIG issue, if your around please take a look at http://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/100286/s/52/
<agateau> shadeslayer: taking a look
<shadeslayer> ok :D
<shadeslayer> agateau: discussing in #kde-usability :)
<agateau> shadeslayer: ok
<ulysses> Riddell: I'll see
<steveire> Riddell: If I do this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/680088/comments/11 Do I also have to add the maverick ppa first?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 680088 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fails "Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade "" [Undecided,Triaged]
<steveire> So I add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<steveire>  and then do those steps
<steveire> Or do I also need to do a regular aptitude upgrade too?
<Riddell> steveire: well haven't you already added the maverick PPA, that's the whole problem isn't it?
<Riddell> oh, no
<steveire> I'm not certain what the problem is :) package issues are not my strong suit
<Riddell> the problem is you have the lucid backports PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think he has lucid backports
<shadeslayer> yeah
<steveire> Yeah.
<Riddell> using that dist upgrade tool it should add the maverick PPA for you
<Riddell> and remove the lucid backports PPA
<shadeslayer> and i put in a newer KDE than maverick in backports
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/332560/
<steveire> Ok, so I'll take out the maverick ppa and then test hte workaround
<Riddell> steveire: hmm, you should have kubuntu-ppa/backports  for lucid in there
<steveire> You mean I need to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main  ?
<steveire> And then upgrade and then use the workaround tool?
<Riddell> you should already have that, that's why you have KDE Platform 4.5 no?
<yofel> Riddell: I did the symbols files exactly as the debian kde page instructed
<steveire> I thought deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main  was the reason
<steveire> I don't already have the backports one
<Riddell> steveire: can you pastebin  apt-cache policy kdelibs5
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/332575/ Strange
<steveire> I wouldn't have removed it.
<steveire> Maybe it was removed by an upgrade?
<Riddell> steveire: ah it'll be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<steveire> correct
<steveire> So I'll proceed with the upgrade tool in the comment then
<Riddell> so remove the PPAs from sources.list, keep the backports one in sources.list.d/ and go test that dist upgrade tool branch
<steveire> Ok. Then this is my sources.list http://dpaste.com/332581/ and the bakcports one is still in the sources.list.d/
<Riddell> lovely
<steveire> Didnae work anyway
<txwikinger> Qt default in Ubuntu? What's going on?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: not default
<shadeslayer> just a extension to write apps in
<Riddell> steveire: what doesnae work?
<txwikinger> ok.. standard
<shadeslayer> trying to make Qt apps look at home in gnome
<txwikinger> Does this mean Unity will be based on Qt too?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: extension to write apps?  if unity-qt gets on the Ubuntu Desktop CD then Qt will be on the Ubuntu Desktop CD
<Riddell> txwikinger: unity-qt (unity-2d) is
<txwikinger> interesting
<txwikinger> probably because waysite (or whatever it is called) is more mature for qt
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh wait... what happens to GTK then? it stays there ?
<steveire> Riddell: I updated the bug. Some package I've never herd of conflicts
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, probably two versions of it (unless every programme in Ubuntu Desktop stops depending on GTK)
<txwikinger> If Ubuntu gets rid of GTK, I would have less problems using Unity
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that aint gonna happen anytime soon
<Riddell> steveire: hmm, fooey
<Riddell> no mvo around either it seems
<Riddell> guess we need to wait
<Riddell> thanks for trying anyway steveire 
<steveire> Sure
<jjesse_> morning
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I don't know about 11.04, but definitely for 11.10. (The change brings new strings and as things are currently going Muon Suite has a 6-month release cycle for 1.x releases...)
<JontheEchidna> I am thinking about doing a standalone release of the gst plugin installer with no promises of l10n, etc, before I can include it w/ QApt 1.2
<Quintasan> RAGE
 * yofel runs
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, apachelogger: How about doing a raid on Python devs?
<shadeslayer> LOL Java
<Quintasan> Java > Python
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Java is more broken than pyth0rn
<Quintasan> * > Python
<shadeslayer> it has a main function *inside* a class
<shadeslayer> thats just retarded
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pyth0rn is saner
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> No way
<JontheEchidna> (java does main functions in classes too)
<Quintasan> Python < *
<JontheEchidna> oh, you were talking about java
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: main functions inside classes is retarded
<JontheEchidna> but I think with python you can have a main class for each file
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: o_o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: at least it works most of the time
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: iDunno, last time I had ill wishes for the Qt office in Brisbane they got record flooding
<yofel> java can't overload operators, thus < python
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: LOL :D
<jjesse> don't they have sharks swiming in the streets due to the flooding?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: basically the same thought as with java's "one main function per class"
<JontheEchidna> but at the very least, just because you can do something, doesn't mean you have to
<Quintasan> And python doesnt work (TM)
<JontheEchidna> you could make a totally QVariant-based API with C++, but it doesn't mean you should
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i just started with Java at uni today
<shadeslayer> so i can do just "Hello World" atm
<yofel> shadeslayer: have fun ...
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I would have started java yesterday but the school was closed due to the snow
<shadeslayer> yofel: its a basic introductory course
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Due to snow?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yessir
<Quintasan> ...
<shadeslayer> so at most ill be doing stuff like Switch cases and stuff
<JontheEchidna> we have around half a meter of snow now
<yofel> shadeslayer: oh, I do hope you'll learn what TCFTC means
<Quintasan> 50cms? lol
<JontheEchidna> might be closer to 60 cm now
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: go outside -> place kubuntu CD in snow -> Snow melts due to awesomeness of Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> the snow stopped and last night we got freezing rain
<shadeslayer> yofel: whats that?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Here, we would need at least 2m of snow to get school closed
<JontheEchidna> but school's back up today
<steveire> In a kdevplatform plugin, what's the right way to get a useful KConfig object?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: in the southern US, all you need is 5 cm
<JontheEchidna> then they go "SNOWPOCALYPSE!!!11!!"
<jjesse> JontheEchidna Quintasan maybe not even that much
<Quintasan> I don't get it, how can one panic at 5cm of snow?
<JontheEchidna> their cities don't have snow plows because they get snow very infrequently
<jjesse> no infrastrucutre to deal w/ it
<JontheEchidna> they might have lke 2
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: In fairness ths snowpocalypse was about a meter of snow followed by another meter several days later.
<JontheEchidna> true
<yofel> shadeslayer: file operations inside a 'try {} catch: {} finally: { try {} catch: {} }' exceptions construct
<Quintasan> Yeah, but 5cms of snow doesn't mean you can't walk or drive a damn car, does it?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> ahahaha
<jjesse> you woudl be suprised
<ScottK> Quintasan: If you've never driven in snow before it probably does.  It's a skill that most people in warmer climates don't acquire.
 * ScottK has lived enough cold places not to be daunted by the snow, but by the idiots that don't understand that they don't know how to drive in snow.
<JontheEchidna> All I know is that all the teenagers in lowriders in Virginia probably are all dead now
<steveire> Sorry, worng chan
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We can only hope.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: but yeah, timing of the snow is also a big part of if school gets cancelled up north
<JontheEchidna> it was still snowing yesterday morning, so they cancelled school
<JontheEchidna> if it had stopped some time during the night and still snowed the same amount, they might not have cancelled school
<JontheEchidna> but places like North Dakota are hardcore
<JontheEchidna> nothing stops them
<Quintasan|Droid> yofel: did I kill ur Quassel core?
<Quintasan|Droid> Lol
<ScottK> Quintasan|Droid: Where can I find your sip package?  I have a long airplane ride today and I might use the time to fiddle with it.
<Quintasan|Droid> ScottK: moment please, I have it but it FTBFS now that I deleted and pasted dh_python3 in the same place
<ScottK> Quintasan|Droid: I don't leave for the airport for a few hours, so let me know.
<Quintasan> ScottK: uploading, once again, please take a look at debian/rules, the install-arch-3.% part and let me know if it is correct and why on Earth doesnt this work. Please also do debc on the changes file after the build to make sure no python3 files land in python2 packages since this is drving me insane
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/SIP
<Quintasan> ScottK: please not it needs newest python3-defaults, otherwise it will FTBFS too :/
<ScottK> Quintasan|Droid: Newest as in the one I uploaded for you recently?
<Quintasan> Yes
<ScottK> OK
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Urgh, this "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" in Muon is still there. muon --nofork --nocrashhandler gives no output
<Quintasan> It failed on Package: libc-bin
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: natty?
<Quintasan> Yes
<JontheEchidna> bug 680328 trololololo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Many postinst scripts fail using either AptDaemon, PackageKit, or QApt" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<cmagina> i can confirm that issue as well
<Quintasan> herp derp dpkg
<JontheEchidna> somebody from canonical assigned it to the foundations team two weeks ago
<Quintasan> Still nothing? :D
<JontheEchidna> I don't know why it took them so long to notice the bug in the first place
<Quintasan> ScottK: Who knows if there won't be any updates in near future :D I will pester POX until we get this fixed
<Quintasan> I found two bugs doing only one package
<ScottK> Quintasan|Droid: OK.  The Python3 stuff is new.  You exercising it is a good thing.
<JontheEchidna> perhaps because I didn't nominate it for natty in addition to setting the milestone to natty-alpha-2...
<ScottK> Quintasan|Droid: The current problems are python3 stuff landing in the python package and empty debug?
<Quintasan> ScottK: files which should be in python3-sip are in python-sip
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Anything else?
<Quintasan> files which should be in python3-sip-dev are in python-sip-dev
<Quintasan> and dbg is empty
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> POX figured out the install-arch-3.% stuff but it works only on few files
<Quintasan> The rest is still jammed into the wrong packages unfortunately.
<Quintasan> NCommander: GZ
<stalcup> /2/1
<stalcup> silly me
<dantti> does someone knows a good channel or someone that I could ask for help on working with a serial device? :P 
<releaselogger> whos got the time to test0r the phonon?
<releaselogger> dantti: #legacy for sure :P
<dantti> releaselogger: lol, is there such channel?
<releaselogger> hopefully not
<dantti> :(
<dantti> releaselogger: you said you like C (before you like java)
<releaselogger> well, now I like java
<dantti> have you ever played with serial stuff?
<releaselogger> java is the win!
<releaselogger> dantti: nope
 * releaselogger is too young for that sort of thing
<dantti> I'm young too, I'm just trying to make some money :P
<dantti> this device work some of the time, and some strace shows it blocks on open()
<dantti> but it I use the non block flag I'll have to rewrite the app
<dantti> well I'll need to test this device again now that I read that I can disable hw handshake on serial...
<dantti> interesting :P
<dantti> totally OT from kpk hehe
<ScottK-droid> Quintasan: Move the install-arch-3.% rule above install-arch% in debian/rules
<releaselogger> is it just me or is dolphin in rc2 all sorts of stupid?
<releaselogger> breaking ever so often here
<releaselogger> doesnt start and what not
 * releaselogger dances with Quintasan
<ari-tczew> releaselogger: are you in "Blue Oyster" club? :>
<releaselogger> ari-tczew: what is that?
<ari-tczew> releaselogger: ah, did you watch film "Police academy" ?
<releaselogger> no
 * releaselogger only watches facebook
<ari-tczew> releaselogger: ok, then this is gay club in this film
<releaselogger> ari-tczew: still don't understand the question
<releaselogger> maybe I should have consumed more wine
<releaselogger> but yes, I am gay :P
<releaselogger> not that that would have been the reason I danced with Quintasan
 * releaselogger was just seeing if Quintasan was around to annoy him with neon questions
<ari-tczew> releaselogger: ok I'm just making sure :)
 * yofel does something potentially stupid
<yofel> releaselogger: got neon questions?
<releaselogger> yofel: a) do you haz phonon yet b) when will it be ready? c) if !b what is the hold up?
<releaselogger> also
<releaselogger> blog?
<releaselogger> :P
<yofel> blog is held up by me fighting akonadi which is driving me crazy
<releaselogger> while I am at it... phonon 4.4.4 tars are around if you want to package them or stuff
<yofel> phonon: we have phonon, phonon-vlc, and phonon-gst | all completely untested
<releaselogger> untested is cool :D
 * releaselogger remembers the days when akonadi was utter crap rather than slightly undeployable
<yofel> meaning: I am pretty sure the backends are installed, I just hope it actually pics them up ^^
<releaselogger> good times those were
<releaselogger> yofel: shoud work fine, the only problem you could have is that it is picking up the qt plugins if those are in the neon search path for qt plugins at all...
<yofel> dpgk -L project-neon-qt | grep phonon comes up empty, actually I'm pretty sure we don't even build that
<releaselogger> ok, should work just fine then
<releaselogger> yofel: so, when is neon going public?
<yofel> hm - it does say phonon GStreamer backend 4.4.4 in the neon phonon settings
<releaselogger> sounds about right
<releaselogger> should be 4.4.5+git tomorrow ;)
<releaselogger> or something like that
<yofel> releaselogger: somewhere soon I hope - akonadi doesn't work, bindings are missing, and I didn't work out the usage instructions yet
<yofel> it doesn't error out on every corner if you login though - which is progress
<releaselogger> bindings are not that important for starts I would say
<yofel> yeah, until we get python stuff to work it'll be 30°C outside
<releaselogger> pyth0rn
<releaselogger> <3
<yofel> feel free to hang out in #project-neon again as long as you don't annoy Quintasan :P
<yofel> we even got ourselves a CIA bot :D
<releaselogger> nah, I do not like being kicked by minions :P
<yofel> haha
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-20
 * releaselogger ditches his unicorn repo
<apachelogger> "we are coming"
<nixternal> well then, we are going
<apachelogger> "we are coming tomorrow"
<apachelogger> nixternal: dude, you have not bee around much have you now
<nixternal> probably not, but then again I don't pay attention to where I have been lately :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, you know, kubuntu needs you :)
<nixternal> no it doesn't. it has been doing fine without me. i am just a user now, totally useless doing anything else
<apachelogger> nixternal: you still have years of experience you could teach the young the ways of the force
<apachelogger> and abuse them to make people think you are doing things while you are in fact not :D
<nixternal> yeah, but if people aren't grateful, then i don't want to teach them anything. plus i am supposedly poisonous
<jjesse> really you are poisonous?
<nixternal> that's what i heard through the grapevine
<apachelogger> odd enough
<apachelogger> nixternal: come join phonon then
<apachelogger> we have plenty of poisonous lazy people there :D
<apachelogger> like markey.... :P
<nixternal> haha
<jjesse> or like apachelogger
<jjesse> :P
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> we both make others also lazy and do skype stuff
<apachelogger> most poisonous this is
<jjesse> i've heard your skype sesions are epic
<apachelogger> oh, they very much are
 * claydoh can't see how nixternal  coulld be considered poisonous, thats a bit extreme
<claydoh> grapevines are thorny maybe
<jjesse> i think nixternal shoud just jump back in the water
<jjesse> it's not that bad
<apachelogger> if only I got to made a project bottom to top
<apachelogger> it would be a hot tub
 * apachelogger would like some fish and chips
<claydoh> arghhh 
<apachelogger> then again I am drunk
 * claydoh throws drupal against the wall, shattering it to bits
 * claydoh wishes he were drunk 
 * apachelogger bought 2 liters of incredibly cheap white wine on his way back from campus
<apachelogger> spent the last 3 days working around 14h per day on university projects -.-
<jjesse> apachelogger that sucks glad i'm no longer in university
 * apachelogger actually considers dropping out as he feels incredibly unmotivated for a considerable amount of time :S
<nixternal> jjesse: to cold to jump into any water
<steveire> apachelogger: ping?
<Riddell> no sign of 4.6 yet it seems
<shadeslayer> Morning Riddell
<apachelogger> steveire: semi-pong
<Riddell> ./../generated_cpp/com_trolltech_qt_phonon/qtscript_BackendCapabilities.cpp:53:1: error: type/value mismatch at argument 1 in template parameter list for ‘template<class T> struct QMetaTypeId’
<Riddell> apachelogger: qtscriptgenerator doesn't like phonon it seems
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, it needs updating
<steveire> apachelogger: You had a grantlee patch a little while ago right?
<apachelogger> yes
<steveire> I tried removing the if(mingw) block and the unit tests failed
<apachelogger> m
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> steveire: you add Qt's defintions though?
<shadeslayer> sigh
<steveire> That's already in QT_USE_FILE
<shadeslayer> gold linking--
<apachelogger> steveire: oh, that is not good then :S
<apachelogger> steveire: maybe talk to the kde-windows people on how to approach this?
<steveire> And the unit tests pass without the change. What is the problem you saw?
<apachelogger> steveire: grantlee plugins not loading when built against Qt SDK 
<steveire> I build against the sdk as well...
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> most strange
<apachelogger> steveire: we are going to publish the source of our project within the next two weeks you can then try it yourself
 * apachelogger actually notes that the whole codebase is one big hack as no one in his team had any idea what they were doing designwise ^^
<steveire> apachelogger: Do the grantlee unit tests pass before and after your patch?
<steveire> apachelogger: I'll probably tag and release the current 0.1 branch as the 0.1.8 release if I can't reproduce your issue. Your issue is probably not a regression anyway.
<apachelogger> steveire: I dont have the setup anymore
<Quintasan> ScottK: hmm, it FTBFS when I change it to install-arch-2.% :S
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  I didn't actually try that.  I just moved the 3.% rule about install-arch-%.
<ScottK> So I'd try that.
<Quintasan> Oh, okay
<Quintasan> ScottK: hmm, this is being silly, I just did it and still FTBFS,
<Quintasan> it could be more verbose
<ScottK> Weird.
<Quintasan> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<ScottK> Does it build with no change for you?
<ScottK> I took the package you pointed me to, made that change, and it built.
<ScottK> Do you have the newest python3-defaults?
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> ScottK: without moving anything it builds
<Quintasan> when I cut&paste it above it ftbfs
<Quintasan> :/
<ScottK> Quintasan: Make sure you have tabs and not spaces.
<ScottK> vim copy/paste converts tabs to spaces.
<ScottK> vim/konsole, not sure which
<Quintasan> what on earth is this
<Quintasan> there are tabs
<Quintasan> I'm sure of it
<Quintasan> yet some magic occurs and breaks the build
<ScottK> OK, because if you just cut/paste there won't be.
<Quintasan> ScottK: can you pastebin rules?
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> Quintasan: http://pastebin.com/qAdyfvby
<ScottK> That includes some other changes too, but I just built it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: somehow it works
<ScottK> OK.  So progress.
<Quintasan> http://freeworld.thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html
<Quintasan> Everything I have to say in regards to Python stuff
<Quintasan> ;)
<Quintasan> ScottK: ./usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/sip.cpython-31dmu.so
<Quintasan> hehe
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> dmu
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> I think this solves everything
<ScottK> sip4-qt3 is about as narly as anything you'll run into.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks, it was as simple as that and I was thinking that the rules are wrong somewhere
<Riddell> apachelogger: is there a new release of phonon needing  packaged?
<Riddell> no, doesn't look like there is
<apachelogger> held up by kde sysadmins
<apachelogger> no sho = no release
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have the tars ready though if you want to get started
<Riddell> there are other sysadmins no?
<apachelogger> Riddell: only sho and toma can do stuff with upload.kde.org
<apachelogger> or want to
<apachelogger> and toma doesnt do it very often, so I am waiting for sho
 * apachelogger requested a phonon account though
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'd recommend looking at the output of debc. I'm not sure it's all correct.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I did that
<ScottK> OK
<debfx> Riddell: the Xsession.d scripts aren't run anymore at startup: bug #688393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688393 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Global "X11/Xsession" script is not sourced in "kdm/Xsession" script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688393
<debfx> it seems like you removed the parts from 08_genkdmconf.diff: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/446#debian/patches/08_genkdmconf.diff
<neversfelde> is that the reason why gpg-agent and ssh-agent are not working with KDE SC 4.6?
<debfx> yes
<neversfelde> ah ok
<Quintasan> debfx: what is the reason?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: you can try running ssh-agent
<Quintasan> neversfelde: and copy pasting the output to a terminal
<Quintasan> neversfelde: then it should work is an app was launched from this terminal
<neversfelde> Quintasan: as I workaround I put something in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsession, cannot remeber what atm
<neversfelde> but it is working
<debfx> Quintasan: reason for what?
<Quintasan> debfx: gpg-agent not working
<debfx> well it's not started
<Quintasan> neversfelde: Can you check what did you put there
<Quintasan> ?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: see the patch attached to the bug report, I did the same
<debfx> Riddell: i'll just revert that change if you don't object
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> debfx: that was from Debian http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/kdebase-workspace.git;a=blob;f=debian/patches/08_genkdmconf.diff;h=5ad8545f7ac90f0389dadaf84358ed7eaafd379c;hb=HEAD
<Riddell> so we should rename the patch if we are going to differ from theirs
<Riddell> and it's probably worth asking why they changedit
<neversfelde> bug 481789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481789 in kid3 (Ubuntu) "kid3 links against libmp4v2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481789
<neversfelde> I think he is right
<neversfelde> I remember a discussion about movin kid3 back from multiverse to universe, was it because of this?
<Riddell> libmp4v2 is in multiverse so it would have had to go into multiverse when that was added
<debfx> Riddell: Debian hasn't changed the patch
<neversfelde> Riddell: but that does not eliminate the incompatibility of the licenses?
<debfx> they still source /etc/X11/Xsession
<Quintasan> I noticed the ssh-agent problems occured in each development release I used
<Quintasan> It's time we do something about it
<JontheEchidna> this is the first time it's broken for me, and it's pretty obvious that it's just the breakage of this patch
<JontheEchidna> and I've run prerelease-since-toolchain since lucid
<Riddell> debfx: mm, I see, I'm getting confused by diffs of diffs
<Riddell> debfx: dunno why I did that then, go ahead and revert
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ^something being done about it :P
<Riddell> debfx: I think I'd like to add a link to the default wallpaper link, I'm annoyed at having to change ubiquity each release for that, will add that and then we can upload
<Riddell> neversfelde: no, we can't have incompatible licences, even in multiverse
<Riddell> neversfelde: so the dependency should be removed
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, there is also a new upstream release, so that can be done together
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ping
<Riddell> neversfelde: go for it
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: pong. Fontforge failed too, so I'm rebuilding my pbuilder just to make sure it's not me
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: as I said in the past: your pbuilder is wrong
<JontheEchidna> pbuilds kde packages just fine, so I dunno why it hates autotools packages so much
<JontheEchidna> nor do I really know how I would have broken it
<JontheEchidna> but w/e
<JontheEchidna> Also school's started back up, so I might be a bit slow about sponsoring things for the near future
<neversfelde> Riddell: will it go to universe automatically after removing the build-dep on libmp4v2-dev?
<Riddell> neversfelde: no you'll need to file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<neversfelde> k, thanks
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: easy, I'm slowing down with Ubuntu ;)
<ari-tczew> (as well)
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/Q1h2J.jpg
<JontheEchidna> (unrelated to anything, but still awesome) :)
<Quintasan> sheytan: hey sheytan, can you do a quick kde related background for my blog? :P
<Quintasan> sheytan: and more importantly: where is Neon logo? :PP
<sheytan> Quintasan: 1) show me your blog 2) you already saw it
<Quintasan> sheytan: Ad. 2) I did? lol
<Quintasan> sheytan: http://quintasan.blogspot.com/
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> everyone blogs
<shadeslayer> but me
<Quintasan> I have two blogs but I didn't blog anything in a loooong time
<Quintasan> Time to change tat
<Quintasan> that*
<shadeslayer> likewise here
<sheytan> Quintasan: background tomorrow,
<Quintasan> sheytan: thanks
 * Quintasan is writing up a draft of Project Neon release post
<sheytan> the logo hase to be remake. I lost the files ;/
<Quintasan> :<
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its too early!!! shouldnt we wait for git migration to be complete?
<shadeslayer> also
<Quintasan> It's just a draft
<Quintasan> Worry not.
<shadeslayer> saidinesh5 reported some CPU  issues with neon
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> Apparently neon eats your CPU
<Quintasan> I bet I will change it over 9000 times to include some unnecessary banter and few adjectives to brag about my English :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<maco> the new red quassel notification icon is really eye-catching
<apachelogger> sheytan: any progress on phonon page?
<ScottK> maco: Quassel is the same in Maverick and Natty.
<maco> ScottK: im on maverick... but i never saw the red thing until ... today
<ScottK> Red thing?
<apachelogger> the ring of fire
<maco> yes, the quassel icon turns red for the circle part and stays blue for the little ball in the middle
<ScottK> Ah.  That.
<maco> im confused by it, since it just started this boot, and i havent updated in weeks
<seaLne> is natty known to be currently uninstallable?
<seaLne> having fun playing with the alternative installer
<tsimpson> it is a pre-release, that implies instability
<seaLne> i know
<highvoltage> hey
<highvoltage> what is nepomukbackup and why is it important enough to be part of kdebase-runtime?
<Quintasan> highvoltage: it backups your nepomuk database
 * apachelogger wishes something would backup his pr0n
<apachelogger> coudl be a useful enough feature for phonon I suppose
 * highvoltage tries to figure out whether that would be useful to any edubuntu users
<highvoltage> apachelogger: why? the internet probably already has all your pr0n backed up
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> but how dreadful it would be to find it all again :P
<ulysses> pr0nlogger:P
<highvoltage> oh I thought that was the fun part
<apachelogger> highvoltage: anyhow, not useful to edubuntu users as currently none of the kde apps in kdeedu use nepomuk
<apachelogger> at least I would not be aware of any
 * apachelogger continues coding the java
<highvoltage> so what is a nepomuk database anyway?
<highvoltage> ok, I could probably hide nepomukdatabase from the menu
<apachelogger> highvoltage: semantic desktop data
<highvoltage> but it really doesn't seem like something that should be in kdebase-runtime from what I can see
<apachelogger> (or file search :P)
<apachelogger> depending on ones POV
<apachelogger> like yesterday a phonon dev called zeitgeist a history tracker ;)
<debfx> Riddell: I've pushed the fix to the bzr branch
<seaLne> well apt-get install kubuntu-desktop seemed to work fine after the failure during software install in todays natty alternate 
<Riddell> seaLne: what was the failure?
<Riddell> I used a daily CD from today fine
<seaLne> some dependancy issue with with OOo/libre
<Riddell> new openoffice packager doesn't start until after fosdem
<Riddell> but then we'll have someone to moan to :)
<seaLne> openoffice.org-calc depends libreoffice-calc which is not installable
<seaLne> also for -impress, -kde, -style-oxygen and -writer
<ScottK> Riddell and seaLne: The libreoffice binaries are in Universe, so they wouldn't have been available to the installer, but are post-install.
<seaLne> ah, yeah i manually wrote in all the repositories
<seaLne> so that was an accurate failure then
<Riddell> qtwebkit down to 28MB, 10 times smaller than the last upload
<ScottK> Nice
<Riddell> and flash breakage has gone, time to uninstall chromium
<cmagina> very nice
<Riddell> html5 audio and video seems to work nicely (with ogg at least)
<JontheEchidna> any idea what caused the dramatic decrease?
<apachelogger> no .git dir? ;)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I removed a load of unused directories
<JontheEchidna> aha, so it wasn't upstream coming to their senses ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: it was > 1GB with the .git directory
<JontheEchidna> gtkwebkit's .orig is only 8 MiB
<apachelogger> yeah .git can grow epic
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-21
<Riddell> mmm, shiny new Thinkpad
<cmagina> Riddell: what model did you end up getting?
<Riddell> T410
<cmagina> ah, nice
<Riddell> you inspired me :)
<cmagina> hah, glad to have helped in the decision
<Riddell> must say this Windows thing is rubbish, quite unusable
<Riddell> but at least I got to test and do some fixing to Wubi
<Riddell> audio jack output works fine
<cmagina> yeah, i think i booted it long enough to verify everything worked and burn off the recovery cds
<Riddell> no sparkle on the screen
<cmagina> the sparkle happens intermittently and jFo
<cmagina> 's audio jack works as well
<cmagina> figure something must be up with mine but i didn't test it in windows, so not sure if its hardware or not
<cmagina> i use a usb headset, so haven't worried too much about it
<Riddell> internal speakers sound better than the old laptop, screen is notably brighter
<cmagina> just keep an eye on the screen, Lenovo knows of the issue
<Riddell> 3G modem doesn't "just work" with networkmanagement plasmoid, I should try nm-applet
<cmagina> :) always love getting new machines
<Riddell> I have three blinkenlights under the screen, wifi, something and hard disk.  any idea what the middle one is?
<Riddell> looks like wifi in a box
<yofel> bluetooth
<cmagina> there is some upstream work going in around the mobile broadband stuff, or so it appears
<cmagina> yes
<yofel> I've got a t510 ;)
<cmagina> bluetooth
<Riddell> really?  I'm not convinced it has bluetooth
<yofel> if 'rfkill list' lists bluetooth it has it
<cmagina> i have the same icon and it most certainly is bluetooth
<Riddell> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<Riddell> well well
<Riddell> how confusing, my old one had a blinkenlight that was the bluetooth trademark logo
<Riddell> why hasn't bluedevil popped up?
<cmagina> odd thing is, in natty, it isn't always turned on. put the laptop to sleep with it off (i didn't turn it off, it was off from the get go) wake it up and it turns on
<cmagina> running natty?
<Riddell> yes I am
<yofel> bluedevil works fine here in natty
<cmagina> your probably hitting the same issue i am and haven't had a chance to look into
<yofel> cmagina: and yeah, it behaves like that here too
<Riddell> mm, I should test suspend
<cmagina> yeah, bluedevil works fine for me when it comes up, but it doesn't come up all the time
<cmagina> sadly, it cold boots with it off as well
<Riddell> suspend working, how things have improved in linux
<yofel> hm, here it's always on on boot
<yofel> one annoying thing on my thinkpad is the mute button though
<Riddell> working good here
<yofel> it has it's own hardware state and triggers the software state too when pressed
<cmagina> yofel: yeah, noticed that
<yofel> so if kmix is muted, and the button not, and I press it, I get: kmix unmuted, hardware muted
<cmagina> the "voip" mute button doesn't work however
<Riddell> that's been a consistent issue with thinkpads (probably other laptops too)
<yofel> if they're both in sync it's fine
<Riddell> huh, I see what you mean
<yofel> that the button remebers it's sate and kmix always boots unmutes isn't really helpful there
<yofel> *remembers
<yofel> *unmuted
<Riddell> f
<Riddell> funky new connectors on the side, SATA (not sure what the advantage of that is over USB, faster?) and something that I guess is HDMI (just when it's being replaced by DisplayPort)
<Riddell> hmm no, maybe it is displayport
<cmagina> its displayport
<cmagina> they sell an adapter to covert it from displayport to dvi
<cmagina> sata i believe offers faster data rates then usb 2.0
<Riddell> can this thing do dual screen if I plug it into an external monitor?
<Riddell> or tripple screen if I plug VGA and DisplayPort into external monitors?
<Riddell> http://i.gizmodo.com/5030810/giz-explains-an-illustrated-guide-to-every-stupid-cable-you-need is interesting
<cmagina> i believe it is limited to 2 displays
<cmagina> either 1 external and built-in or two external
<Riddell> mmm, 4 apparant CPUs, must try make -j4 to see how well this hyperthreading thing works
<jjesse> Riddell you get a new toy :)
<Riddell> it's so wonderfully non-shiny!  look at it not reflecting my lights in the annying way all the other laptops on the market do with their silly glossy screens!
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/rp3Yv.png
<JontheEchidna> sorry
<jussi> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> jussi: yus?
<Riddell> ooh, I see a stable/4.6.0/src/
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Riddell> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<releaselogger> to the batcave sounds like way more fun.....
<valorie> those metaphors are very mixed up
 * valorie pulls out the light-sabers
<releaselogger> oh, are you joining the kio wars?
<valorie> I would surely help if I wasn't going to do more harm than good!
<valorie> right now, sleeping seems like the better plan
<valorie> tomorrow is another day!
<releaselogger> oh, it is yesterday for you? :O
<releaselogger> valorie: nini
<releaselogger> so I am in the future now?
<releaselogger> oh this is all messed up
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: we are now both in the future! 
 * releaselogger makes some coffee while thinking of a kobayashi maru question for Quintasan_
<valorie> oddly enough, it is today here, and will still be today when I awake
<Riddell> it's a metaphore?  time to leave the poor bats alone then :(
<valorie> time is so strange!
 * valorie flaps away
<Riddell> wibbly wobbly timey wimey
<releaselogger> :D :D :D :D :D
 * releaselogger hugs Riddell and hands valorie a timey wimey detector
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: oh are we? did you re-invent my time machine?
<releaselogger> I dunno
<releaselogger> what Riddell said
<releaselogger> I did not change anything yet I ended up in the future, and valorie being in the past is not in the past but the present which seems to last longer for her than for me
<releaselogger> this is all very very confusing
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.6 tarballs uploaded
 * releaselogger has a very nice kobayashi maru question \\o//
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: share
<releaselogger> also I grew a third arm it seems
<Sput> releaselogger: that is not an arm.
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: for Quintasan_
<shadeslayer> ah
<releaselogger> Sput: a leg?
<Sput> closer...
<releaselogger> oh
 * releaselogger checks
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: id still like to hear it :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: going to be ninja-ing?
<releaselogger> good point there
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: well, it will be on the ml in a bit
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: yes..... but ill also be doing neon stuff ... so will be a bit slow :)
<shadeslayer> Also ... will try to fix ktorrent
<releaselogger> Riddell: he will be ninja-ing but as he is also doing neon stuff he will be as slow as always, also he will try to fix ktorrent
 * releaselogger feels like a router now
<Riddell> what's wrong with ktorrent?
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: mail mail up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: crashes while configuring shutdown plugin
<shadeslayer> looking :)
<Riddell> there's a plugin for shutdown?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> what happens if you want to shut down and don't have the plugin loaded?
<releaselogger> you cannot shut down :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the shutdown button wont appear till shutdown plugin is loaded
<shadeslayer> so basically what releaselogger said
<releaselogger> so your computer will continue running and seed all the pr0n all the night ^^
<releaselogger> phonon tarballs are being put in place
 * releaselogger should go get lunch or something
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: nice question
<shadeslayer> the second one 
<releaselogger> yeah, I shall ask it every applicant now, no matter what they are applying for :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha 
 * shadeslayer will keep that in mind when applying for Kubuntu Dev
<releaselogger> virtuoso eats my system
<releaselogger> ohohoh
<releaselogger> virtuoso
<releaselogger> I luv you
<releaselogger> ohohoh
<Riddell> releaselogger: should we package the new phonon along with 4.6 in backports?
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: when do KDE apps NOT eat up memory
<shadeslayer> look at rekonq
<shadeslayer> or phonon
<shadeslayer> or any other KDE app
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: question about 2nd question
<releaselogger> Riddell: yes, if you do make sure to deactivate the plugin installer in phonon gstreamer though
<shadeslayer> want me to PM?
<shadeslayer> so that Quintasan_ doesnt cheat
<releaselogger> aptcc in maverick is not able to handle plugin requests
<shadeslayer> :P
<releaselogger> Riddell: also the new phonon gst should recommend gstreamer0.10-packagekit | gnome-codec-install
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: phonon does not eat up memory
<Riddell> gnome-codec-install?  that doesn't sound very kde-ish
<releaselogger> also virtuoso is eating my cpu
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: but it should, thats what makes it a KDE app
<releaselogger> Riddell: hence the |
<releaselogger> Riddell: codec installation is handled by gstreamer itself, which just calls a helper app, and to my knowledge only gstpackagekit or gnome-codec-install implement that
<releaselogger> (though I might be wrong)
<releaselogger> they both use update-alternatives though ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: meh, bug 702026 has questions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 702026 in dcmtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dcmtk" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702026
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its on my TODO for today :)
<shadeslayer> had a quick peek yesterday
<shadeslayer> it should be a good experience to learn about gold linking .... 
<releaselogger> Riddell: phonon up in stable/phonon + gstreamer, vlc and xine
<shadeslayer> so we can add that to the ninja page :)
<shadeslayer> i wonder if we can run kubuntu on the Notion Ink Adam
<shadeslayer> would be awesome ....
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: At what I'm supposed to cheat?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nufing :P
 * Quintasan <3 grilling at ML
<jjesse> morning
<\sh> releaselogger: the question about amarok new upstream version  with a lot of fixes was a nasty one
<Riddell> nasty but not an uncommon situation that we find ourselves in, and there's no correct answer you just have to be able to justify yourself
<Quintasan> I somehow knew that apachelogger will find a nasty way to grill me
<\sh> Riddell: I know :) I had to decide in the past for Amarok ;)
<Riddell> hi kronos, going to do some ninja-ing for the release?
<\sh> Riddell: but it's hard to answer that tricky question...
<Riddell> yes, I hope we don't put off anyone else wanting to apply to kubuntu-dev
<kronos> Riddell: yeah .. would love to .
<Riddell> kronos: take your pick https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging :)
<Riddell> let me know if you need an ec2 machine
<\sh> Quintasan: this wasn't actually a nasty one, it's actually daily business during release week
<Quintasan> \sh: I'm no a part of release team, I just answered what I thought was right :P
<kronos> Riddell: sry got disconnected for a while .. did i miss something? 
<Riddell> 14:13 < Riddell> kronos: take your pick https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging :)
<Riddell> 14:14 < Riddell> let me know if you need an ec2 machine
<kronos> Riddell: i'd take up kdetoys and yeah an ec2 machine would be useful.. 
<releaselogger> \sh: yes, but what Riddell said :D
<releaselogger> it simply is kobayashi maru ^^
<releaselogger> Riddell: I think we can take Quintasan's application to a vote?
<releaselogger> on the list?
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: isnt it already?
<shadeslayer> also ... he replied the same thing i did :D
<releaselogger> *shrug*
<Riddell> yes, some people have already voted
<releaselogger> very well then
<shadeslayer> Also, nice to see that lex is active :D
<shadeslayer> kronos: ssup?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ill take up kdegraphics
<shadeslayer> sigh : "Internal Server Error"
<\sh> Quintasan: when I had to decide in the past, about amarok, on release day, I got a blank upload permission and had to decide if we go with the new version or stay with the old tested one ;) I was sweating and testing with others
<\sh> releaselogger: you are evil ;) and you are not Tiberius ;)
<\sh> anyways back to my puppet recipe
<kronos> Riddell: can i get an ec2 machine for kdetoys ??
<Riddell> kronos: yeah, what's your ssh key?
<Riddell> or where rather
<kronos> Riddell: www.launchpad.net/~bhargav
<Riddell> kronos: ubuntu@ec2-50-16-112-9.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> it's maverick, you'll need to dist-upgrade, change to natty, dist-upgrade that
<Riddell> mind and not change the sudo settings when it prompts
<shadeslayer> and dont reboot
<kronos> ok.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think there was a post on planet.ubuntu.com about upgrading ec2 machines to natty
<shadeslayer> it even loads the new natty kernel on boot
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2011/01/failsafe-and-manual-management-of_17.html
<shadeslayer> hmm not quite it
<\sh> shadeslayer: kim0 wrote an article about upgrading and booting kernel from lucid to maverick on ec2
<shadeslayer> \sh: yeah im trying to find it :P
<\sh> shadeslayer: http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2011/01/upgrade-lucid-to-maverick-on-ec2.html
<shadeslayer> there we go ^^
<shadeslayer> wait ...
<shadeslayer> no there was a maverick to natty blog post
<shadeslayer> hmm ... 
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<\sh> shadeslayer: afaik natty can be used with pv_grub kernels from ec2, the same system like lucid to maverick
<shadeslayer> \sh: should be possible ....
<\sh> shadeslayer: just ask kim0 he knows ;)
<shadeslayer> but they should provide natty images for development purposes ^_^
<shadeslayer> kronos: the latest ones from ninja
<shadeslayer> and check the dep graph
<Riddell> launchpad code hosting is broken
<shadeslayer> Riddell: worked for me
<shadeslayer> i guess i branched in time
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> it's tempremental
<Riddell> my toolbar has disappeared in Amarok
<Riddell> I wonder how that happened, and how I could get it back
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the thing which says "Amarok View Playlist ... " ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just press Ctrl + M
<Riddell> that's the menubar
<shadeslayer> oh then>
<Riddell> I'm missing the toolbar, with the play button
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right click below menu bar > Main Toolbar
<shadeslayer> same thing with me :P
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately all my music was wiped out along with my data
<Riddell> ah hah, that worked
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> why was your data wiped?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: USB Creator formatted my external HD instead of the bootable USB pen drive
<shadeslayer> so basically .. the first 40 GB of my HD was gone along with the partition table
<Riddell> wibble
<shadeslayer> and i had humongous amounts of data, so couldnt retrieve my ssh keys after 2 days of photorec
<shadeslayer> good thing i had a backup of my GPG keys tho :P
<jjesse> just saw an announcement that code hosting was offline
<shadeslayer> jjesse: yeah
<shadeslayer> so everyone is currently stuck
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> lol : http://bzr.bz/ : << see the second point
<jjesse> hahaha love that "its not launchpad" is a selling poitn :)
<shadeslayer> jjesse: the pun is even more awesome right now
<jjesse> totally
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no need to be stuck, just get the packaging from apt-get source
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats what i did
<shadeslayer> also i just sprayed chilli sauce over my keyboard
<Riddell> that may not help with matters
<shadeslayer> some of it might have gotten into kde graphics
<shadeslayer> or onto IRC ... and might be making its way towards you :P
<Riddell> it is starting to feel hot here
 * txwikinger wonders when the kded4 defunct bug will be fixed
<Riddell> what bug is that?
<txwikinger> when you connect or disconnect power kded4 starts to spawn lots of defunct processes
<txwikinger> and in turn that slows down the computer
<Riddell> I don't see that
<Riddell> but maybe afiestas moves in the right circles to know what the issue is
<txwikinger> There is a bug about that on bug.kde
<txwikinger> I have that happen on my netbook all the time
 * JontheEchidna is glad to not be affected by that bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://notionink.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/my-box/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cor, what's that?
<jjesse> shadeslayer thats a really cool box
<jjesse> i would like one please :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: jjesse its a tablet pc designed by a indian company
<jjesse> they look really cool
<shadeslayer> it has a nvidia tegra *dual_core* processor
<shadeslayer> and has USB ports and what not
<jjesse> can i buy one?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: they will open the second pre order soonish
<jjesse> whats the cost?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: go for the pixel qi one
<shadeslayer> jjesse: one sec
<Riddell> what's the OS?
<shadeslayer> Android
<Riddell> a surprisingly popular choice
<shadeslayer> its running a custom UI ontop
<shadeslayer> jjesse: Riddell http://notionink.wordpress.com/2010/12/09/fiat-lux/
<txwikinger> When will we have a kubuntu version for tablet PCs?
<jjesse> nice a wifi only model
<Riddell> when plasma folks finish off plasma-tablet
<shadeslayer> jjesse: essentially ... its cheaper than the iPad
<jjesse> yeah
<shadeslayer> jjesse: dont compromise on the pixel qi
<shadeslayer> its a *must* have
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.3.1
<shadeslayer> looks good :)
<shadeslayer> the tablet is also supposedly running some honeycomb elements
<jjesse> shadeslayer w/ a mobile hotspot why would i need 3g?
<Riddell> what's that?
<jjesse> honeycomb is android 3.0
<shadeslayer> jjesse: really up to you :)
<jjesse> won't have to have another data plan and it probablly won't be available on any carrer in the US
<shadeslayer> jjesse: probably has a S
<Riddell> jjesse: what do you mean by mobile hotspot?
<shadeslayer> *SIM slot somewhere
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your phone becomes a router of sorts
<shadeslayer> so you connect to the network your phone is broadcasting and it routes all the traffic over 3G
<jjesse> Riddell yes i have through Verizon in the US a mobile hotspot: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/controller?&item=phoneFirst&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=4726
<jjesse> its a little card that broadcasts a wireless connection
<jjesse> over 3g
 * shadeslayer is insanely hungry tonight
 * shadeslayer eats up releaselogger
<shadeslayer> mmmm ....
<Riddell> you can't do.. well I guess phonon is out now so it's ok, go ahead
<jjesse> so my laptop, ipad and my wife's laptop can all share the same wireless connection where we have service
<shadeslayer> its a really cool piece of tech ^^
<shadeslayer> and im really interested in doing my post graduation in the field of Wireless 
<Riddell> oh good, maybe then you can fix networkmanager plasmoid and get my 3G connection on this new laptop working :)
<yofel> implement system connections while you're at it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you got a new laptop? which one?
<Riddell> lovely new thinkpad T410
<shadeslayer> yofel: planned as GSoC project
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> networkmanager plasmoid will have more issues soon when networkmanager 0.9 comes out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nice :D
<shadeslayer> it has a matte finish? :O
<shadeslayer> on the screen
<Riddell> yes, no silly reflective screen
<shadeslayer> awesum
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you covering the release team meeting?
<Riddell> yep
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> yofel: im also looking at form completion and phonon support in webkit
<shadeslayer> tho im yet to start on those
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<Quintasan> wololol
<Quintasan> enjoy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i need a server .... my ISP capped my download limit -.-
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 1 or 2 cpu?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: your application is pretty much approved
<shadeslayer> Riddell: either will do
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: don't be so sure :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> *sigh*
<Riddell> launchpad code hosting is back!
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I was trolled by kded twice last night: http://i.imgur.com/rp3Yv.png
<Quintasan> kded </3
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu@ec2-184-73-126-198.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<JontheEchidna> was debugging kde bug 263790
<ubottu> KDE bug 263790 in notifier "multiple zombie kded4 process" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263790
<Quintasan> >,Resolved: fixed
<Quintasan> 4.6?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: notice kded is almost kdead
<Quintasan> :
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: resolved, muon 1.1.1
<JontheEchidna> and kubuntu 11.04 for kubuntu-notification-helper
<JontheEchidna> calling python apps directly via KProcess seems to leave zombies lying around afterwards
<JontheEchidna> so you have to call python /path/to/pyth0rnapp
<ScottK> yofel: When you updated kdesdk, did you use the KDE symbolshelper to update symbols files?
<ScottK> update/update or create
<ScottK> See http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html for details if you didn't.
<yofel> I used the symbolshelper with the instructions from the debian kde page to create them
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> yep, those 2 commands
<ScottK> yofel: Would you please ask MoDaX on #debian-qt-kde for suggestions then? I think that should have worked.
<Riddell> talking of symbols, kdebase-workspace is missing some in 4.6.0, I wonder what to do
<ScottK> Riddell: Need to see if they are BIC changes or not.  FYI, JontheEchidna is very good at this.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's your secret?
<JontheEchidna> If they are symbols for private functions or are being exposed via linking to another library, it's not BIC if they change
<JontheEchidna> but basically you just have to look in the .h files to see what the functions are listed as
<yofel> ScottK: sure, I can - where exactly do they fail? I'm new to this..
<ScottK> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/4:4.5.95-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2169541/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.kdesdk_4%3A4.5.95-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> random symbol diferences, and that's just one library out of the several in that package
<yofel> I'm just trying to create the symbol files fresh to make sure I didn't make a mistake somewhere..
<yofel> it was the same when I wanted to backport it to maverick too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 10.204.99.198 is the IP of the machine right?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> ubuntu@ec2-184-73-126-198.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> 184-73-126-198 s/-/./
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> it also has an internal IP
<shadeslayer> ah thats going to be the internal ip then
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> bye :D
<debfx> ScottK: I don't think that symbolshelper would be able to know that these symbols don't appear on armel
<ScottK> debfx: The issue isn't that they don't appear, but that they are named differently.  It think something is up with the demangling.
<debfx> does this affect other libs as well?
<debfx> ScottK: the kdesdk build log says that they are just missing
<ScottK> debfx: Bug 684703 is a similar issue that MoDaX says if I used the symbols helper right it would have worked.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 684703 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu Natty) "Generated symbols different on different archs with gcc-4.5" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684703
 * ScottK looks at it again
<debfx> maybe we should just add (arch!=armel) to those symbols and hope for the best ;)
<debfx> that seems to a different issue
<ScottK> debfx: You're right.  I misread the build log.  I agree it's different.
<ScottK> debfx: If yofel feeds that build log into the symbolshelper it'll do that.
<yofel> erm, I'm supposed to do what now?
<yofel> and I tried to create libkastengui4.symbols fresh - same symbols list
<ScottK> yofel: Then update the existing one with the build log on armel
<debfx> yofel: and change (arch=amd64) to (arch!=armel)
<ScottK> debfx: symbolshelper will do that.
<ScottK> yofel: Even better feed it the build logs for i386/amd64/powerpc/armel from that build.
<debfx> ScottK: maybe if you feed it with all build logs
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  I think that's needed (forgot about that until now)
<yofel> ok, let me try..
<afiestas> Riddell:  :o?
<Quintasan> Anyone is keeping up to date with Telepathy in KDE support?
 * Quintasan will upload packages to ppa shortly
<yofel> ScottK: i386 and powerpc don't have any dpkg-gensymbols output in the buildlog, so should I manually change it to !=armel?
<ScottK> yofel: Just use the build logs.  I think it will DTRT.
<ScottK> If it doesn't, then yes.
<yofel> k, let's see...
<yofel> pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: no valid patches found.
<yofel> if I feed it the i386 build log
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> This was with update, not create, right?
<yofel> that was with patch
<ScottK> yofel: How about batchpatch?
<yofel> fails too
<yofel> ScottK: that's the right command right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/556590/
<ScottK> yofel: No.  point it at a directory that just has the build logs in it.
<yofel> ok, I'll try that
<yofel> ScottK: yields this http://paste.ubuntu.com/556591/
<ScottK> yofel: Looks like it needs to be manually changed to !armel
<yofel> ScottK: here's the new file http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/
<ScottK> yofel: Can I have a diff from the old one?
<yofel> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556594/
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> yofel: Looks reasonable to me.  I'm not in a postition to upload it now though.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ (kdesdk on armel fix)
<yofel> k, it probably won't be the only file that needs fixing..
<ScottK> True.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://i.imgur.com/UUX4v.png May I know what this is all about?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I need some context.
<ScottK> What's that from?
<Quintasan> ScottK: control in kdeplasma-addons
<Quintasan> out bzr branch
 * ScottK doesn't recall.
<ScottK> We shouldn't need to build-dep on quilt (and that's the only change I see)
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm not sure what on earth is this  <<<<<<<<<< TREE thingy
<JontheEchidna> ^a conflict
<Quintasan> @_@
<ScottK> Yep
<Quintasan> Means I should merge those changes into something that works?
<JontheEchidna> right, then bzr resolve filename, iirc
<Quintasan> oh, awesome
<Quintasan> first time seeing this
<Quintasan> I hope they fixed the damn crash in Nepomuk
<shadeslayer> HERP DERP http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/3008/
<yofel> shadeslayer: where's kpastebinit btw...
<shadeslayer> yofel: kpastebinit?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> lemme see if i can hack on it quickly
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> yofel: its in trunk
<shadeslayer> yofel: put http://paste.ubuntu.com/556605 in ~/pastebinit.d
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: does your blog have a post yet?
<releaselogger> yofel: does your blog have a post yet?
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: no ...
<yofel> neither
<shadeslayer> it wont till i fix neon
<shadeslayer> also
<releaselogger> you are all lazy :P
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: fixing neon >>>> blog post
 * releaselogger needs someone to write him a phonon release blog post
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: you are fixing phonon for a year already :P
<shadeslayer> "Phonon version foobar was released, comes with support for unicorns, ponies and magiK, please dont report any bugs they are features "
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: am i?
<yofel> rather help me fix dpkg - it gives nonsense errors...
<releaselogger> how would I know
 * releaselogger is java haxx0r
<shadeslayer> LOL Java
<releaselogger> me@avatar:~/src/svn/OAD-Moonlight/ex4$ grep -ri "main(" . |wc -l
<releaselogger> 29
<shadeslayer> im obligated to say that everytime someone mentions Java
<shadeslayer> o_O
<shadeslayer> ETOOMANYMAINFUNCTIONS
<yofel> you're the master of mains..
<releaselogger> and that is after me ripping main out of every flipping backend class
 * releaselogger being library dev does nto care about the ui :P
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: java is fscked ... switch to qt
<releaselogger> I proposed that
<releaselogger> my team was less than happy
<releaselogger> yet they do not speak java at all
<releaselogger> it is like I am communicating with apes over source files
<releaselogger> source file chatting
<releaselogger> very serious business
<releaselogger> also java swing is nothing but fun
<releaselogger> their layout system is rather sophisticated
<releaselogger> it predicates what you do not want to have and does it
<releaselogger> 9/10 times
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@saphira ~ ±master⚡ » cat rekonq.diff | pastebinit -b http://paste.kde.org
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/3009
<shadeslayer> w00t
<releaselogger> they must have put years of work into that algorithm
<shadeslayer> quit possibly
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: im hungry
<shadeslayer> feed me kookies
<releaselogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunger_strike#Gandhi
<shadeslayer> sigh ... too generic names http://paste.ubuntu.com/556609
 * releaselogger hands shadeslayer javabeans
<releaselogger> muhahahaha
<shadeslayer> nooo
<shadeslayer> id rather die of hunger
<shadeslayer> than touch Jaa Vaah
<releaselogger> your choice
<shadeslayer> i still have to touch it twice every week
 * shadeslayer feels like showering after he touches java
 * yofel found a bug in pastebinit...
<yofel> shadeslayer: and you rule!
<shadeslayer> sadly no
<shadeslayer> yofel: java rulez the world
<shadeslayer> this means war
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: ^^
<yofel> python scoping by indentation is nice... as long as you put things into the right column......
<shadeslayer> no its confusing
<shadeslayer> C++ should rule the world
<shadeslayer> its the most sane language i can read
<releaselogger> pyth0rn
<releaselogger> is a workaround for java
<shadeslayer> everything else makes my mind go foobar
<shadeslayer> releaselogger++
<releaselogger> java is a workaround for shit
<releaselogger> shit eventually gets produced by inhabitants of this nice planet
<releaselogger> in a way you all are responsible for java
<shadeslayer> so kdegraphics ~done
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: where is kronos?
<releaselogger> upstream grows ever so grumpy over missing akunambol packages
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: he was in here a few hours ago
<shadeslayer> [20:51:41] <-- kronos (~bhargav@unaffiliated/bhargav) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<shadeslayer> and its [00:46:00] now
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> libokular has so version bump
<shadeslayer> o_o http://www.linux-archive.org/kubuntu-development/476755-micha-zajcs-kubuntu-dev.html
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: what year is it?
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: there's a so version bump from 1.5 to 1.6 in libokular, i dont suppose i have to bump name of package right
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: 2112
<releaselogger> :O
<releaselogger> omg
<shadeslayer> im in the future
<releaselogger> we are out of sync again then
 * releaselogger is still in 2011
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: quick get your spaceshipt
<shadeslayer> -t
<ScottK> releaselogger: For Python to be a workaround for Java time travel is required.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That'd be kdegraphics
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, so i dont see a version bump for libkdcraw when so version was bumped from 8.0.0 to 8.1.0
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Increasing soversion doesn't require a package rename.
<shadeslayer> ok right, thats what i was confirming ... 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: version bump as in package version bump ... from libkdcraw8 to libkdcraw9 or something
<ScottK> Yes
<shadeslayer> alrighty then, just need to fix0r up some files and it should be ready to go
<Quintasan> It's just me or depends on perl are broken?
<Quintasan> perl: Depends: perl-base (= 5.10.1-16ubuntu1) but 5.10.1-17ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<yofel> Quintasan: fine here
<hunger> Is it international afghanistan day today or why is my keyboard suddenly set to af?
<yofel> you're on natty, aren't you?
<hunger> Zeap.
<yofel> console setup is somehow messed up there...
<jjesse> i had the same problem you click on the US at the top?
<hunger> jjesse: Mz keyboard is not US...
<jjesse> oh sorry
<jjesse> my netbook on natty got set to AF as well
<hunger> So US is better, but still very wrong>\*
<yofel> yeah, I got my german settings set to US/AF a while ago too, weird one
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/phonon-family-4-4-4/
<Quintasan> libkexiv2-dev is still 4.5.95
<Quintasan> who is doing kdegraphics?
<hunger> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-<Tab> helped... after I found the - sign :-)
<Quintasan> yofel: hmm, still something wrong :S
<yofel> Quintasan: your mirror out of sync maybe?
<shadeslayer> probably ^^
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ out of sync?
<Quintasan> u kidding me?
<yofel> yeah, that shouldn't happen... I'm on amd64 de.archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you branch from kubuntu members kdegraphics and fix changelog a bit?
<shadeslayer> it should read UNRELEASED and no ~ppa
<yofel> shadeslayer: wasn't it fine either way?
<shadeslayer> no
<yofel> shadeslayer: no bandwitdh?
<shadeslayer> yofel: that and a huge headache ... and the fact that im on windows
<yofel> ouch
<Quintasan> lol windows
<Quintasan> had to say that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah .. same thing with Java
<Quintasan> Java > Python
<shadeslayer> there's this compiler i have to use for my college C++ projects
<shadeslayer> and its ~15 years old
<Quintasan> >compile
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google Borland C++ IDE
<kubotu> Results for Borland C++ IDE: 1. Borland C++ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borland_C%2B%2B | 2. Simple IDE for the Free Borland C/C++ 5.5 compiler: http://www.codecutter.net/tools/Bcc55Tools/Bcc55JFE.htm | 3. Free C++ and C compilers and C++ developers tools - Freebyte's ...: http://www.freebyte.com/programming/cpp/
<Quintasan> >compiler*
<Quintasan> >15 years old
<Quintasan> wtf, is it an abacus or what? xD
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> doesnt even run in full screen mode in vista
<shadeslayer> and i cant use gcc because it wont run at College
<shadeslayer> i could do it using cygwin .. but i dont really want to use it
<Quintasan> lol college
<yofel> hm, never used borland c++, I did my first spaghetti code in school with Delphi though
<shadeslayer> yofel: dont even thing about using it
<Quintasan> I usually crack or guess the admin password and install Dev-C++ when I'm under Windoze
<shadeslayer> no STL, no code completion, still uses conio.h etc
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: my teacher will not accept my gcc compiled code
<Quintasan> use Dev-C++ dude
<Quintasan> or install cygwin
<shadeslayer> believe me .. ive tried
<shadeslayer> they wont budge
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> it *has* to have conio.h and stuff
<Quintasan> You got some seriously lol college
<shadeslayer> or my code is invalid :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yea
<yofel> shadeslayer: graphics set to unreleased
<shadeslayer> its pretty much the same in every college in India
<shadeslayer> yofel: thanks :)
<Quintasan> I think even here in Poland we use Linux at universities and not using gcc is like shooting your own foot
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: people go wth when they have to deal with command line utilities
 * yofel tries his Xth attempt at fixing runtime
<yofel> conffiles are a PITA
<shadeslayer> yofel: ok lets move to #p-n to see whats the issue
<vanguard> I have a question regarding makefiles: How can I add all my source files (*.java) as a dependency?
<shadeslayer> vanguard: read the make manual?
<shadeslayer> also .. idk if make can handle those files or not ... 
<vanguard> shadeslayer: well, I guess it is the same than .c files
<shadeslayer> well then you need to add pre-requistes and targets 
<vanguard> I so not want to write target: a.java b.java c.java but something smaller
<vanguard> but "target: *.java" does not work too well I think
<vanguard> I got it now
<vanguard> I have a question regarding makefiles: How can I add all my source files (*.java) as a dependency?
<vanguard> sry
<vanguard> sourceFiles = $(shell find . | egrep "\.java$$")
<apachelogger> java "D
<apachelogger> :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Attempting to instantiate unknown property widget item of type Qt::Key <<
<shadeslayer> someone is poking me about https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/games/gluon/repository/revisions/master/entry/engine/components/input/keyboardinput/keyboardinputcomponent.h
<apachelogger> you brokes it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just tell me what to tell the guy who is asking ...
<shadeslayer> i want him off my back so i can focus on STL and Neon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not the relevant file
<apachelogger> Qt::Key is not used there at all
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: huh? gluon? it is in like 0.70 version release xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats what im wondering
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: complain in #gluon if it is required by something :P
 * shadeslayer signs out of gtalk
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> now to fix0r stuff i know
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just dont talk to people who cannot paste more than one line of compile output :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: who is in the kubunu-dev folks apart from you, Riddell, JontheEchidna, Lex and Scott?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you? :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Tonio_
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nixternal probably
<Quintasan> I mean someone should finish the grilling :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> someone should move their lazy arses and vote :P
<apachelogger> we grilled everything already
<apachelogger> Quintasan: NCommander and lure
<apachelogger> that is all of kubuntu developers
<Quintasan> You forgot to extinguish the fire (i.e finish voting) :P
<NCommander> vote on what?
<shadeslayer> NCommander: whether apachelogger is sane or not
<Quintasan> NCommander: My kubuntu-dev application on ML
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Didn't we conclude that he is not?
<Quintasan> Like, ages ago? :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: in #p-n yes
<shadeslayer> here no
<Quintasan> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 10
<Quintasan> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> a vote on whether apachelogger is allowed to do development when he is sober
<ScottK> apachelogger: When is that ever going to happen?
<apachelogger> I am sober rihgt now
<apachelogger> you see
<apachelogger> when I am sober I do java programming
<apachelogger> when I am drunk I do phonon programming
<Quintasan> I think if we held the vote we would be responsible for providing you with alcohol
<apachelogger> when I am completely wasted I do Kubuntu stuff
<Quintasan> No wonder Intrepid was crap ;)
<apachelogger> intrepid?
<apachelogger> cant even remember that one
<Quintasan> That's no wonder as well :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan> <xvilka> parsing statistics for our sites
<Quintasan> <xvilka> a lot of visits from *.motorola.com subnet! :D
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> what?
<Quintasan> guys over at #milestone-modding
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> o_o
<Quintasan> get a lots of visits from motorola subnet :DD
<shadeslayer> hahah
<vanguard> apachelogger: I can understand that you make fun of Java. But that does not help you --- you did not know the answer to my question I guess ;-)
<apachelogger> I did not even see a question
<apachelogger> nor did I look for one
<apachelogger> nor do I think this here land is where you would get one
<vanguard> question was how to add a list of files into a variable of a makefile
<apachelogger> as I and shadeslayer are probably the only ones in here who actually admit that we love java
<vanguard> I figured out that name=$(shell find . | egrep ...) works for me
<apachelogger> how is that related to kubuntu development?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes ... we should sekretly open #java-love
<shadeslayer> well ... or something of that sorts
<apachelogger> we-like-coffee
<apachelogger> grat
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> swing layouting just ate my frame
<apachelogger> it vanished
<apachelogger> maybe it hides behind the moon :S
<shadeslayer> night all
<yofel> gn
<Quintasan> nigh
<Quintasan> +t
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so phonon 4.4.4 ships with the gstreamer codec installation support?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> also we want https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon-gstreamer/repository/revisions/3784b33b487a7db3f526a59a384d9a978be745fd
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: activated by default
<apachelogger> it is a cmake option
<apachelogger> should be turned off for maverick
<apachelogger> as aptcc on maverick is the broken WRT this foo
<JontheEchidna> aptcc has broken codec install?
<apachelogger> not in git master
<apachelogger> not sure if it is fixed in natty already
<JontheEchidna> ok, since 4.4.4 just shipped and QApt isn't set for a feature release for a while I'm going to do a standalone release of the codec installer
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> groovy
<JontheEchidna> For QApt 1.2 it will be in the utils/ subdirectory in a folder alongside qapt-batch
<JontheEchidna> though really it does duplicate some code from qapt-batch so I should see about merging the two
<JontheEchidna> the trick will be allowing the cmdline args to support both Gst's requirements while still being able to use it for regular pacakge install
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if argv[0].contains("gstreamer-codec-install")?
<JontheEchidna> I could check the existance of the --transient-for flag and branch off of that
<apachelogger> I think argv is more reliable :P
<Riddell> yofel: thanks for looking at kdesdk, you can just add it to bzr packaging and we'll upload it with 4.6
<Riddell> I would be curious to know why it's different on arm though
<yofel> I don't know that much about symbols to know why they're just missing...
<yofel> eek, which reminds me
<yofel> debfx: did you use the fixed symbols file for your 4.6 package?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Congrats to Quintasan on becoming Kubuntu dev | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<apachelogger> Quintasan++
<yofel> *sigh* - akonadi and neon is driving me nuts, no matter what I tell it, it *insists* on using /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi, not mysqld-neon-akonadi as defined per cmake
<yofel> I wonder if akonadictl is even using the right akonadi server
<Riddell> you know -DMYSQLD_EXECUTABLE is defined twice in debian/rules ?
<Riddell> (in the normal archive akonadi package)
<yofel> we don't use cdbs so our rules is written from scratch
<yofel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/akonadi-ubuntu/files
<Riddell> looks fine
<Riddell> so maybe akonadictl is using the wrong one, try rm /usr/bin/akonadiserver
<yofel> still fails, so I guess it's using the right one... http://paste.ubuntu.com/556688/
 * yofel tries a package with default mysqld
<Riddell> weirdness
<yofel> I'll spend some more time on this tomorrow, it does work if I completely remove 'akonadi-server'
<apachelogger> evil
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-22
<Quintasan> yawn
<Quintasan> good morning
<debfx> good morning Quintasan
<debfx> yofel: no, could you push the fix to bzr and the ninjas ppa?
<Trouble`> Congralutations Quintasan!! ...now where is 4.6.0 for Maverick ;-p
<Trouble`> :D
<Quintasan> uploading to ppas :P
<Trouble`> Someone give Quintasan a promotion!
 * Trouble` eyes up Riddell's job for Quintasan
<Quintasan> LOL WUT
<Trouble`> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i found a reliable way to trigger that full screen issue in rekonq
<Quintasan> Riddell: Mind if  do kdenetwork?
<Riddell> ¬
<shadeslayer> hey :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: emacs question, when i do M-x replace-string oldstring RET newstring RET it only replaces the word in the current line
<shadeslayer> any ideas on how to do it for the whole document?
<shadeslayer> or does it only consider the buffer after my cursor
<shadeslayer> so i just go to the top and use that 
<shadeslayer> hmm ... looks like the latter
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you have any 10.04 CD's left?
<shadeslayer> need to contact adawit too ...
<markey> apachelogger: currently Phonon-VLC (0.3.1) got really crashy with Amarok. it used to work without any issues for months, and then something must have changed
<markey> I have not updated it since 0.3.1 release
<markey> now it crashes about 3 times a day, in the middle of playing...
<markey> not sure what has changed, and what causes this...
 * apachelogger blames amarok
<apachelogger> markey: whats the backtrace?
<markey> apachelogger: I don't think it's Amarok
<apachelogger> honey
<markey> KCrash: Application 'amarok' crashing...
<markey> KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit
<markey> ...
<apachelogger> take a look at the enginecontroller again
<apachelogger> ...
<markey> anyway, I have lots of debug output
<markey> want?
<markey> including Phonon debug
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> but I think you will need to run amarok in gdb
<markey> yep
<markey> will do that
<apachelogger> that sounds like an assert in some deep thing to me
<apachelogger> if drkonqi does not get started you are usually in deep shit
<markey> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/g47REnCB
<markey> note: I'm not using PA, I have completly removed it
<markey> this is pure ALSA
<markey> but the crashing also happened with PA
<apachelogger> [0x434fa60] main demux meta debug: using meta reader module "taglib"
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> markey: possibly a taglib bug
<apachelogger> or vlc
<apachelogger> IIRC vlc's taglig plugin is the crapy or something
<markey> apachelogger: weird
<markey> I have not changed anything. it's Kubuntu 10.10 with latest upgrades...
<markey> KDE 4.6 RC2
<apachelogger> get a backtrace and talk to mr jim beam
<markey> I will try, yes
<markey> running in gdb now
<apachelogger> well, maybe it is something in kdelibs that crashes
<markey> maybe...
<apachelogger> rc2 definitely has no changes to phonon though
<markey> really hard to tell
<markey> gdb will tell us more, I guess
<markey> apachelogger: it really annoys me that Kubuntu uses libpulse, even without PA installed...
<markey> IMHO that's just wrong
<markey> I don't want to use libpulse
<markey> Sput argued, I should use Gentoo, because then I can completely remove it...
<markey> but that's not an option for me
<apachelogger> there is nothing to use if no pulseademon is around, so it does not use libpulse
<apachelogger> it just loads libpulse
<markey> I love my Kubuntu
<apachelogger> *daemon is not around
<markey> apachelogger: but I still get the crashing on exit...
<markey> from libpulse
<Sput> markey: I just said that source-based distro give you the choice of features, that binary distros can't provide in principle :)
<Sput> the alternative is rolling your own modified packages
<markey> Amarok user Sentynel has patched his libpulse, it works now without crashing
<markey> a one-liner patch
<apachelogger> markey: you just need to call xinit or what the name was in your main
<apachelogger> before doing anything
<apachelogger> then you do not crash
<apachelogger> ...
<markey> apachelogger: in Amarok's main?
<apachelogger> aye
<markey> apachelogger: but then it needs to be special cased for Linux only
<markey> and... what happens with Wayland?
<markey> how can I make  it so that it's only called with X11 present?
<apachelogger> #ifdef Q_WS_X11 or somehting like that
<markey> cool, thanks
<markey> will try that
<markey> apachelogger: so, what is the full call that I need to add?
<markey> the xinit() thing
<markey> is that all?
<markey> it sounds like a weird hack. does QtGui not do this automatically?
<apachelogger> markey:    XInitThreads()
<apachelogger> no, qtgui does not do this
<markey> apachelogger: thanks :)
<afiestas> agateau: ping
<debfx> is bug #634707 SRU worthy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634707 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634707
<debfx> (it's impossible to purge the kdm package on maverick)
<Riddell> debfx: I would say yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no 10.04 CDs are long since gone, 10.10 is where it's at now
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you send a box over :P
<shadeslayer> also ... i might just start a flamewar on the ubuntu-in mailing list with my mail :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I've been waiting for a week for pradeepto to give me an address in balgalore I can have them sent to
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mine is a different request ... these are going to another college tech fest
<Riddell> e-mail infoshipit@ canonical.com
<shadeslayer> will do ..... 
<shadeslayer> oooh
 * shadeslayer has a shiny theme chooser on his android device
<debfx> Riddell: ok, also the regression potential is low
<debfx> could you open the maverick task on the bug
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How about doing a KDE theme for Android? :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that would ... amazing
<shadeslayer> but ... sheytan is the right person
<shadeslayer> ->artwork n00b
<Quintasan> >implying sheytan knows how to put a metamorph together
<Quintasan> don't we already have all the artwork we would need?
<Quintasan> sheytan: ^^^
<shadeslayer> i dont think so
<shadeslayer> well icons yes, dunnot about the rest of the theme
<ScottK> kdelibs in trunk needs a newer hupnp than we have in Natty.  I tried to do a test build of kde4libs 4.5.95 against the newer hupnp, but got what appears to be an unrelated build failure.  Can anyone else build kde4libs right now?
<ScottK> (newer hupnp is in my PPA if someone wants to fiddle with it)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: was your planned rework of the k-d-i threading schema something along the lines of this? http://gitweb.kde.org/libqapt.git/commit/cfd7ed5b41fa9173f3e6c82499adcc8a157e56cd
<JontheEchidna> k-d-i seems to be invoking the find method with a QMetaObject::invokeMethod call atm
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: sponsorship for my merges is actuall?
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: I still can't build them with a new pbuilder. Do you have a PPA log handy?
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: I didn't send them to PPA. I can if you want. However, we should find the solution for your case.
<JontheEchidna> I used this command to create the pbuilder:
<JontheEchidna> sudo pbuilder create --distribution $(lsb_release -cs) \
<JontheEchidna>         --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -cs) main restricted universe multiverse"
<stalcup> congrats Quintasan \o/
<Quintasan> stalcup: Thanks :)
<Quintasan> How does one upgrade to maverick via kpackagekit?
<yofel> oh right, congratulations Quintasan :)
<Quintasan> :D
<debfx> JontheEchidna: shouldn't you use --mirror instead of --othermirror?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: dunno, I got the command off the ubuntu packaging guide, and I've not run into any problems with those sources not being available
<debfx> maybe it doesn't make a difference but the main repository should be in --mirror
<shadeslayer> ScottK: trunk as in ... KDE trunk or KDE 4.6 tarballs?
<shadeslayer> because iirc we have a outstanding packaging issue with neon and hupnp
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: invokemethod on an object in a different thread is indirect
<apachelogger> java java java
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: enough of java :P
<apachelogger> one cannot have enough java
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: java makes you sane
<shadeslayer> you do not want to become sane
<shadeslayer> flipping kdebindings
<apachelogger> lies
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you see kronos, tell him that akunambol needs to be done ASAP
<apachelogger> ruphy threatens to kill me
 * apachelogger would rather not die the hand of an italian
<apachelogger> find the missing word!
<apachelogger> 10 launchpad karma points to the winner
<markey> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=129572435508899&w=2
<markey> ^ why the Open File dialog in VLC takes one minute to open
<markey> interesting read
<sheytan> Quintasan, shadeslayer: I have never done an androi theme. Need a device to test :) 
<sheytan> But i'm going to buy one in 2-3 months
<shadeslayer> sheytan: sure .. you can test on mine and Quintasan's :P
<shadeslayer> just send us the theme files
<Quintasan> sheytan: :D
<sheytan> thinking of wildefire HTC
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nah .. get a Desire
<shadeslayer> Wildfire is slow
<sheytan> will take a look ;)
<sheytan> Now need to spent money on my car
<sheytan> need to pay insurance etc
<sheytan> then a new car audio :D
<sheytan> for nice heavy metal music :D
<sheytan> then a new phone :D
<neversfelde> don't buy a motorola milestone/droid ;)
<sheytan> will not. Need HTC sense :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: and after you use Sense, you'll move to CM
<neversfelde> what's CM?
<sheytan> shadeslayer ^ ? ;d
<shadeslayer> CyanogenMod
<shadeslayer> its a pure AOSP build .... none of the HTC Shit ontop of it
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: cyanogenmod.com
<neversfelde> As of current time, CyanogenMod only supports the Verizon Motorola Droid NOT the GSM Motorola Milestone
<neversfelde> mhh, why? I ever thought that there are not much differences
<neversfelde> anyway my milestone was send back to my isp, broken again
<Quintasan> neversfelde: u kidding me? I have CM on my milestone
<neversfelde> Quintasan: this is from the official wiki
<Quintasan> oh, kabaldan from XDA created a port of CM
<Quintasan> it won't be 1.0 until moto releases 2.2.1 which should be apparently released in the upcoming few days since they already sent the instructions about the update
<neversfelde> Quintasan: you like your milestone? 
<Quintasan> Well, yeah
<neversfelde> I send mine in two times now, not starting and I never used any mods or something
<Quintasan> but now if I could get a HTC phone I would sold it right away
<neversfelde> yeah
<neversfelde> my bother has a HTC Desire, much better
<apachelogger> apparently the n9 is around the corner
<apachelogger> with meego
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there is no n9
<neversfelde> I read about nokia having a deal with MS, I'm not sure abot meego. Android and iphone OS are leader in the market. Will be hard for Nokia
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not yet
<Tm_T> neversfelde: it has never been easy
<neversfelde> yes, but Nokia made a mistake with using symbian for such a long time
<sheytan> will konversation quit when i hit the close button, or will it hide into message indicator like it does with systray icon?
<neversfelde> Riddell: would you have a look at bug 706409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706409 in kid3 (Ubuntu) "kid3 new upstream release 1.5 and move to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706409
<apachelogger> who is up for skping with the markey and yours truely?
<neversfelde> no skype here
 * shadeslayer is too tired to skype
<apachelogger> neversfelde: install then?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I do not use it with kubuntu because I have no working mic and my mobile phone is gone
<neversfelde> so no skype today :)
<apachelogger> poor neversfelde :(
<neversfelde> yes 
<neversfelde> choqok's message indicator integration is very buggy. I think we should not activate it by default. Not sure if I mentioned it before.
<apachelogger> you did
<apachelogger> like 3 times
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> ok, to be sure. Message indicator support in choqok is broken, we should not activate it by default :D
<Quintasan> good new
<Quintasan> s
<Quintasan> Neon is installable, now let me check if it's runnable :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Trunk as in trunk.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: this is alive
<apachelogger> Quintasan: skype
<apachelogger> right now
<Quintasan> I haz no skypez
<Quintasan> more like, I has no microphone
<apachelogger> not even built in?
<Quintasan> dunno, I can listen only
<Quintasan> amarok dailies coming tomorrow
<apachelogger> that would be silly
<Quintasan> Y so?
<apachelogger> what is the point of listening
<Quintasan> I can hear your babbering? :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what's ur skype id so I add u
 * Quintasan will get a microphone
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you must do the answer
<Quintasan> apachelogger: u calling me? wut why does it work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol crashed
<Quintasan> what a piece of crap
<apachelogger> you broke it
<Quintasan> or my phone is retarded
<apachelogger> Quintasan: are you working yet?
<apachelogger> does the mic work yet?
<apachelogger> does anything work yet?
<apachelogger> it is all broken 
<Quintasan> lol no microphone
<Quintasan> I need to buy one
<apachelogger> I demand mic
<Quintasan> and I'm totally exhausted
<Quintasan> apachelogger: try calling now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does your phone not have a mic?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >implying it doesnt crash on my phone
<Quintasan> XD
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mic?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: oh god I don't own one, its 37 past midnight here, I will get one tomorrow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well you haz android phone
<apachelogger> android phone haz skype
<apachelogger> also it has mic
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it crashes ^_^
<Quintasan> blame moto
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> my phone restarted
<apachelogger> lolz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wtf did u do
<apachelogger> android ftw
<apachelogger> I love java
<Quintasan> apacheloggerz broke my phone
<Quintasan> oh, it finally downloaded
<Quintasan> apachelogger: be sure to ping me next time, I will have a mic by then
<Quintasan> and hopefully PA will just work
<apachelogger> fix yer phone
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I can't, the bootloader's signed :S
<Quintasan> and motorola can't makes normal kernels
<Quintasan> good night
<apachelogger> nini
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-23
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you in the year 2107 yet?
<jjesse_> 
<jjesse_> 
<jjesse_> 
<jjesse_> 
<jjesse_> that was wierd
<jjesse_> sorry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 2107 is all sorts of gone ..... im in 2200
<apparle> What is the shortcut to toggle the menu bar
<shadeslayer> apparle: Ctrl+M
<apparle> shadeslayer: sorry, I mean for gtk apps running in kde
<shadeslayer> oh no idea .. 
<markey> Riddell: apachelogger:
<markey> http://gitweb.kde.org/amarok.git/commit/0a640155c93868d7e6e6518f7879c68979506e21
<markey> you might want to include this patch, after some testing
<markey> fixes the stupid crashing with Phonon-VLC
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i opened up http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=610855
<shadeslayer> yofel: mgraesslin mgraesslin yofel
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: yes?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: #project-neon if your free ;)
<yofel> sec
<yofel> mgraesslin: I tried to set XDG_CONFIG_DIR to $KDEHOME/config so akonadi stores it's settings there instead of ~/.config/akonadi - but If I do that, I get "KWin: The library /opt/project-neon/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so is not a KWin plugin." - I set it before running startkde
<markey> could someone please provide a package for the latest Phonon release, for Maverick?
<markey> I can't build Phonon-VLC without it...
<markey> due to the changes that apachelogger made
<markey> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/phonon-family-4-4-4/
<markey> ^ this
<markey> and I need to build Phonon-VLC, to test for errors with Amarok
<shadeslayer> so the one we have in neon is 2011/01/17 :P
<shadeslayer> i wonder why we dont have a newer build ...
<yofel> because nothing was changed?
<shadeslayer> no ...
<shadeslayer> 2449. By Trever Fischer <wm161@wm161.net> 19 hours ago
<yofel> yep, that's less than 24h ;)
<yofel> well, probably just missed the recipe run
<shadeslayer> 2447. By Trever Fischer <wm161@wm161.net> on 2011-01-12
<yofel> yep, and on timestamp: Sun 2011-01-16 14:28:00 +0100 I modified debian/
<yofel> that's where the /17 build comes from
<shadeslayer> so it builds when we modify our packaging?
<shadeslayer> isnt that .... wrong
<shadeslayer> ideally ... it should build whenever the source changes
<yofel> erm... no? Or do you want to rebuild manually each time you add a new dep or build-dep ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: no i mean.. it should build whenever phonon sources change
<yofel> it rebuilds when *one* of the branches in the recipe is changed
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> doesn't matter which
<yofel> essentially LP doesn't know what a branch contains, so you could have a dozen source code branches nested in a recipe, since it doesn't know what they do it has to rebuild once one of them changes
<yofel> (that's why we need {revno:packaging} in our version in the first place)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> makes sense now
 * shadeslayer jumps up and down
<Riddell> mm?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mail
<Riddell> oh, my mail is broken today, pesky russian hackers
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-January/004965.html
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> i wrote a very long email
<shadeslayer> i dont write that much :P
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> should this be announced to KDE too?
<shadeslayer> no! 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pre-alpha
<shadeslayer> only for developers :D
<neversfelde> bug 706409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706409 in kid3 (Ubuntu) "kid3 new upstream release 1.5 and move to universe" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706409
<neversfelde> so what is our policy, do we merge and sync whenever it is possible?
<Riddell> well it's neon, of course it's only for developers
<neversfelde> or only in the beginning of each cycle?
<Riddell> neversfelde: whatever is least work (in my opinion)
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, sounds good and in this case I think it is quite important to keep the changelog
<shadeslayer> Riddell: this is a QA check .... to make sure we didnt miss any bugs ...
<shadeslayer> then after the QA we open alpha in public ;)
<neversfelde> mhh, amarok tells me to install extra packages, it fails for several reasons and feedback is installation complete 
<neversfelde> it's natty
<yofel> if dpkg --configure -a configures libc-bin that's bug 680328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in dpkg (Ubuntu Natty) "Many postinst scripts fail using either AptDaemon, PackageKit, or QApt" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<neversfelde> yofel: yep, it's not the problem with not installing the packages it's the feedback
<neversfelde> installation complete is obviously wrong
<yofel> right..
<yofel> JontheEchidna: ^
<markey> apachelogger: good news: the new VLC release today will fix the stupid File Selector issue
<markey> but man, that was a fight
<shadeslayer> yayy
<markey> I had to convince the dude from VLC to do it, and Jim Beam finally did it, I think
 * shadeslayer hugs markey
<markey> that other guy was extremely stubborn
<markey> "cormush" or somesuch
<markey> he plain refused to do anything
<yofel> that one minute timeout?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> \o/
<Quintasan> yofel, apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8908
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: new KDevelop
<Quintasan> apachelogger: disregard that
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Who can add me to kubuntu-dev, only Riddell?
<apachelogger> I did
<Quintasan> apachelogger: good, since I checked wrong release for package and I only need to update it
<apachelogger> still I will disregard it :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I think so
 * apachelogger is tired and preparing for bed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: go to hell..err  I mean bed :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan, JontheEchidna: jr and the DMB
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: it says "Package installation finished with errors." for me
<Quintasan> good night
<apachelogger> when is UDS again?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: probably May 2011
<apachelogger> more precisely I mean
 * apachelogger is looking for gigs to attend
<ulysses> between 5th and 9th May I guess, in Budapest
<ulysses> nope, may 9-13.
<ulysses> http://identi.ca/notice/57675884
<ulysses> apachelogger: 
<apachelogger> budapest only has crappy gigs
<apachelogger> horrible
<apachelogger> but faithless is playing in march
<apachelogger> why is uds not in march?
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you think we can get the release schedule changed?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  Sorry.
<afiestas> I've installed ubuntu-desktop, after took a look at it I remove it by executin apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<afiestas> and now, kdm is not started by default and I have a looooot of packages which I don't want :/
<afiestas> any tip?
<yofel> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<yofel> as for kdm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<afiestas> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop tries to remove kde stuff
<afiestas> (I'm using 11.04)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-16
<Riddelll> time to upload qt I think!
<debfx> has it been tested with unity-2d?
<Riddelll> debfx: hmm agateau said it was good but I don't know if he tested it
<Riddelll> agateau?
<micahg> Riddelll: question about the qt4-x11 versioning, was that intended for the archive?
<Riddelll> micahg: oh, drat, yet it was but obviously I should have removed the ppa
<Riddelll> my head concussion is improving but clearly not fully recovered yet!
<micahg> ok, at least it was intended for the archive :)
<Riddelll> oh well, I'll reupload with the right number
<agateau> Riddell: I haven't checked with unity-2d. Can do now.
<Riddell> agateau: best be quick since it's uploaded now :)
<agateau> Riddell: uhuh ok
<agateau> Riddell: looks good so far. I have been using 4:4.8.0-1ubuntu1~ppa1, I assume the version pushed to the archive is similar
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> is my phone number on the kubuntu.org site?
<Riddell> had a phone call from someone asking if I was kubuntu support and saying the site listed me as such
<jjesse> under press contact your number is listed
<jjesse> http://www.kubuntu.org/contact-us
<Riddell> jjesse: hah yes, poor guy must have been so desperate he didn't even read the words "Press Contact" on that page, I don't think it could be any clearer
<jjesse> must have been having  some serious issues
<Riddell> I've actually helped someone before who phoned me she sounded so desperate but my poor brain wouldn't be up to it today I think
<Riddell> although apparantly I can order pizza on the phone which is too tricky for everyone else in my canoe club, funny how people's talents need nudging even for things I think are easy
<Riddell> fabo: meeting in an hour?
<Riddell> Tonio_, debfx, apachelogger, NCommander, Quintasan_, yofel, ScottK: fabo quiz meeting in an hour?
<ScottK> Sure.
 * yofel has time
<Riddell> ScottK: do you remember the quorum and whatnot rules?  I keep forgetting
<ScottK> IIRC at least three.
 * ScottK looks
<maco> if there are 7 people in that list, itd be 4 then?
<ScottK> Riddell: "majority of those present and at least 3" votes.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks that sounds right
<Riddell> maco: nah just a fixed number because there could be loads of kubuntu-dev who lose interest so we'd not get a majoity
<ScottK> Exactly.
<Riddell> anyway all this voting more unquakerly, we should be able to find the Right Thing to Do :)
<ScottK> If there is a surprise when the vote is taken, we're doing it wrong.
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't be there unfortunatelly
<Tonio_> I have to go see the doctor, since I cut off one of my fingers
<ScottK> Oh my!
<maco> O_o
<ScottK> Riddell: You might email the taco boy too.
<Tonio_> actually I only lost about 1.5cm
<ScottK> That's plenty.
<Tonio_> yeah.... they  rebuilt it so that it'll look like a normal finger in the end
<Tonio_> but it hurts like hell
 * ScottK would have guessed so.  Good luck with it.
<ScottK> BBIAB.
<Tonio_> wouldn't be much of a problem if I didn't have surgery on the wrist, same hand, last month
<Tonio_> because of the finger I couln't go through reeducation for the wrist, and it is now completly blocked
<Tonio_> I can't move it, so I may have to go through surgery again :'(
<Tonio_> that really sucks
<Tonio_> I can't even old my little girl properly
<Tonio_> hold
<maco> you type with a french accent!
<Tonio_> yeah, I know :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about your health ? are you getting fully better ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: erk, sorry to hear that, we're both unfortunate accident victims
<Tonio_> yeah... well the wrist isn't an accident, I got problems with it for years
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes thanks I can notice my brain improving, eye I don't know impossible to be objective until it's fully better I think but worst case that'll get surgery
<Tonio_> just it is a lot worse after the surgery than it was before !
<Tonio_> Riddell: no memory problems then ? that's nice, and obviously the most important
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh and we both have to battle with french health system admins as well, poor us!
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean your eye doesn't "see" correctly ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah ;)
<Tonio_> anyway they did a pretty good jobs from a technical perspective
<Tonio_> https://picasaweb.google.com/110887763749878491062/11Janvier2012?locked=true#5696286599847902802
<Tonio_> that's after the surgery
<Tonio_> might look awfull, but compared to what is was before, that's really nice
<Tonio_> it looks like a finger at least
<Riddell> Tonio_: page is locked I think
<Riddell> Tonio_: one eye had a muscle stretch and is squint so I get double vision, means I get to wear this cool eye patch http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/DSCF6511.JPG
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://temp.toniox.org/IMG_2012-01-11_091940.jpg
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch.... that must be annoying as hell !!!
<Tonio_> anyway you look pretty cool with the eye patch :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: well it's not as bad as having a missing finger!
<Tonio_> depends, actually :) I'm more concerned with the wrist
<Tonio_> concequenses are way more annoying
<Riddell> yeah
<Tonio_> pain is nothing as long as it's temporary
<Tonio_> currently, I can't drive properly, I can't go with the motorbike, I can't wash my baby, I can't do anything except from typing the keyboard :)
<Tonio_> hopefully I can work
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you can see I don't have a missing finger, they pulled it back
<Tonio_> just it'll be long before looking like "normal"
<Tonio_> but anyway, compared to a car accident, were you could have die, what happened to me is just nothing... I'm fine you're recovering
<Riddell> yeah but I don't remember any of the scary bit :)
<Tonio_> me neither
<Tonio_> I remember the noise with the saw, and the feeling like "meat is getting desintegrated", but that's all, no images, no pain, nothing
<Tonio_> the brain usually forgets nasty details ;)
<Riddell> handy that
<Tonio_> anyway I'm out doctor is waiting for me
<Riddell> fabo: meeting?
<fabo> Riddell: sure. I guess you start it
<Riddell> onio_, debfx, apachelogger, NCommander, Quintasan_, yofel, ScottK: meeting?
<Riddell> Tonio_
<ScottK> \o
<Riddell> one more needed
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FathiBoudra/DeveloperApplication
<Riddell> we'll just use here, quiz fabo and vote when we are happy to
<debfx> \o
<Riddell> fabo: tell us about yourself
<Riddell> what's your experience, why do you want to contribute to kubuntu, what do you know or not know (also how does your job affect it)?
<fabo> so I guess I know already many of you, most likely worked on Qt/KDE  related packages
<fabo> I'm a linux user since 11 years
<fabo> developer, contributor to some open source projects
<fabo> guess that I'm mostly known here as a Debian developer and Qt/KDE maintainer
<Riddell> we do love our debian qt/kde team
<fabo> I indirectly contributed to Kubuntu so far :)
<ScottK> So why apply now?
<fabo> and would like to move a step further
<fabo> I'm applying now because I want to go faster
<fabo> when syncing/merging, I'm wasting your time
<ScottK> What do you know about the Ubuntu release cycle?  When we have freezes, what they mean, etc.?
<fabo> I could have done it earlier, but I've more time to do it now
<fabo> mostly because of my Linaro work
<EvilResistance> you should probably answer questions when they're posed to you :P
<fabo> which makes me more involved in Ubuntu
<yofel> EvilResistance: it's fine as long as he answers them
<Riddell> fabo: do you know what kubuntu-dev does and doesn't let you upload?
<fabo> as you know (or not), I represent Linaro at the Ubuntu release meeting and have a weekly sync meeting with skaet
<fabo> I'm following closely the release cycle
<fabo> I know what a freeze is, what process should be followed (exceptions)
<fabo> for the dates, I'm referring to the wiki
 * ScottK too (can never remember the dates)
<fabo> kubuntu-dev maintains and can upload a set of packages (kubuntu related)
 * Riddell has a handy year wall chart, quicker than loading a wiki page
<fabo> indeed Qt/KDE packages
<fabo> it's a limited set of packages and kubunt-dev can't upload random packages
<ScottK> It's also not all Qt/KDE packages.  It's only the ones in the Kubuntu packageset.
<ScottK> This is ~everything on the Kubuntu CD or DVD.
<Riddell> fabo: what do you think of UDD?
<Riddell> and actually my other questions, feel free to answer what you wish..
<Riddell> can we work better with debian?
<Riddell> why does strigi have different symbols on debian than ubuntu?
<fabo> Riddell: unfortunately, not much to say about udd. I know what it stands for, the tools used...
<ScottK> If a packager revision ends in build1, e.g. 4.7.4-2build1, what does the build1 mean?
<fabo> actually, I don't have any idea how to work better with Debian. we have a lot of tools to help already. most likely we want to reduce differences even more
<fabo> the symbols difference is strigi could be caused by different build dependency and could be also caused by the compiler
<fabo> s/is/in
<fabo> I could check and give you a more precise answer
<fabo> build1 means that the package has been rebuilt (could be caused by a transition)
<Riddell> I'm ready to vote, ScottK, debfx, yofel: any more questions?
 * ScottK is ready.
 * debfx too
<yofel> me too
<Riddell> I'm +1 for good knowledge, keen project interest and all round eliteness
<ScottK> I'm +1 - Long time DD with excellent technical knowlege who's well familiar with K(U)buntu differences.
<yofel> +1 for being a great help on the qt side
<debfx> +1 from me too
<Riddell> groovy, i think you're in fabo 
<ScottK> fabo: Congratulations.  You're in.
<fabo> \o/
<fabo> thanks all
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you want to write the emali to devel-permissions and such or should I?
<fabo> let's make kubuntu rocks even more :)
 * fabo and hopefully get my internet connection back soon
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, what's that for?
<debfx> congrats fabo!
<fabo> debfx: thank you :)
<ScottK> Riddell: It's the usual welcome email, plus they added a request to cc the devel-permissions list after another group got caught making new developers without following the process.
<Riddell> hmm, I didn't know about that, I'd best learn and do it
<ScottK> Shoot.  I can't find the list.
<ScottK> micahg will know.
<ScottK> Anyway, it's a welcome mail to kubuntu-devel/ubuntu-devel/the new developer and cc Mark Shuttleworth and the relevant DMB list that micahg will hopefully tell us.
 * ScottK will leave it to you.
<Riddell> ScottK: surely this list? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/devel-permissions
<shadeslayer> fabo: congrats
<Riddell> I'm basing it on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2011-October/000300.html
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  that's the one.
<fabo> shadeslayer: thanks!
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | Congratulations new Kubuntu Dev: fabo | 4.7.4 in oneiric-proposed for testing - results/comments in #913928  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Riddell> hmm 4.8 tag in two days
<fabo> cool 4:4.8.0-1ubuntu1 :)
<yofel> did anyone ever try to use ksecretservice? I didn't so far
<fabo> there's a plasma active 3 meeting in 2 days
<Riddell> fabo: physical meeting?
<fabo> irc
<fabo>  thursday 19 January 16:00 CET
 * fabo needs to check why ubuntu-tv needs to rebuilt qtmobility
<fabo> d
<Riddell> ubuntu-tv uses qt?
<fabo> Riddell: yes, qml based
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> not as cool as using plasma but that's a business decision I guess
<debfx> Riddell: I think we should split the amarok docs into amarok-l10n-<lang> packages. They eat 35MB in total.
<yofel> does anyone plan to work on oxygen-gtk3 in the near future? If not I'll give it a shot
<Riddell> debfx: they're currently part of the -common package?
<debfx> yes
<Riddell> fabo: this is what I was asking about earlier, http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/strigi_0.7.7-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> I got a load of missing symbols and used pkgsymbols and it's a big diff
<Riddell> debfx: well spotted, have each lang-pack depend on the amarok-l10n-<lang> ?  I don't know how to do that, there are scripts which make those packages
<Riddell> yofel: I think the issue with oxygen-gtk3 is the config
<Riddell> there are packages around, check the irc logs, but it needs the config to be set up on first use I think
<Riddell> would be great if you could take it
<yofel> it does, the readme doesn't yield anything more than adding a ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini though
<yofel> I'll look into it
<debfx> Riddell: that strigi symbols diff seems to be caused by feeding only the i386 log into pkgkde symbols helper. does dpkg-gensymbols generate a diff when you use the debian symbols files?
<Riddell> yofel: I expect there's no config GUI for KDE so you'd need to work out if that's needed and can be done easily or we can get away without it
<yofel> without it gtk3 will look gtk1 style, so it's required it seems
<Riddell> debfx: I am using the debian symbols files, I'm compiling on amd64
<debfx> ok, so a lot of symbols disappeared
<Riddell> debfx: build log of debian package on ubuntu
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/strigi_0.7.7-1_amd64.build
<Riddell> only change is not build-dep on libavformat
<JontheEchidna> meeting soon?
<Riddell> yofel: yes I agree it's probably important (although I realise I've no idea what programmes are gtk3 and what are gtk 2 now)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sorry you missed it, an hour ago
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: he got in though
<JontheEchidna> oops
<Riddell> if you have questions you want answered just to test him quiz away
<JontheEchidna> got my times mixed up
<yofel> gnome is pretty much gtk3, firefox and thunderbird are the most used ones that are still gtk2 - dunno about the rest
<micahg> ScottK: sorry, was afk
<micahg> Riddell: since we're talking devs, can you fix the ownership of kubuntu-devel now?
<Riddell> hmm, if you guide me through it
<debfx> Riddell: no idea why so many symbols disappear on Ubuntu. they all seem harmless so I'd just remove them from the symbols files.
<Riddell> new team
<Riddell> make new team owned by kubuntu council and someone else?
<Riddell> and make that team owner of kubuntu-dev?
<micahg> Riddell: yeah, just make a team with  DMB and any other body that's supposed to approve kubuntu developers
<Riddell> micahg?
<micahg> Riddell: yep
<micahg> Riddell: kubuntu council and developer-membership-board
<Riddell> fiddly since kubuntu-dev is supported to approve itself!
<Riddell> supposed
<Riddell> call it kubuntu-dev-owner?
<micahg> Riddell: hmm, well, does the KC oversee the process?
<micahg> Riddell: yeah, that's fine
<ScottK> Kubuntu-council doesn't approve kubuntu-dev.
<ScottK> Kubuntu-dev approves kubuntu-dev.
<Riddell> but it could be said to oversee kubuntu-dev, check it is following corret process?
<micahg> ScottK: right, but we need someone in the guise of admin/owner
<ScottK> The actual model is recursive.
<ScottK> I guess.
<micahg> Riddell: some maybe just you and the developer-membership-board?
<Riddell> nah having just me is bad practice
<micahg> s/some/so/
<kubotu> micahg meant: "Riddell: so maybe just you and the developer-membership-board?"
<ScottK> micahg: It should either be all kubuntu-dev or KC, not sure which is better.
<Riddell> low bus factor, or french driver factor more likely
<Riddell> I think kubuntu-council is fine, we'd not be making it a member
<micahg> ScottK: I'm not comfortable with kubuntu-dev owning
<ScottK> micahg: The approved group to approve new kubuntu-dev is kubuntu-dev, so it's just the same as DMB owning ubuntu-dev.
<Riddell> hmm, we already have https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev-owner
<micahg> ScottK: no, not exactly, in terms of the voting yes, but I'm not comfortable with all of them having rights to add new members
<Riddell> micahg: "Pending members" "Ubuntu Developer Membership Board"
<micahg> Riddell: looking
<ScottK> That's probably the one to use then.
<ScottK> micahg: It's no different than DMB member having the ability to add ubuntu-dev.  They all do, don't they?
<Riddell> dunno small groups are more reliable than large memberships for knowing what they should and shouldn't do
<micahg> ScottK: yes, it is, the privilege is limited, the DMB is 8 people plus the 7 tech board members, kubuntu-dev is 80 people
<micahg> Riddell: I can't accept an invite, I need to find a TB person to do that, can you make the team the owner of kubuntu-dev though?
<Riddell> micahg: done
<micahg> Riddell: thanks, I'll take care of the last piece
 * Riddell uploads strigi different symbols and all
<Riddell> micahg: sorry for taking so long
<micahg> Riddell: no problem, at least we got it done
<Riddell> oh what have I messed up here?
<Riddell> "/usr/include/GLES2/gl2.h:38:26: error: conflicting declaration 'typedef khronos_intptr_t GLintptr'"
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90222372/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.calligra_1%3A2.3.86-0ubuntu6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> compiling with both openGL and openGLES 
<Riddell> ScottK: do you still have arm boxes I can ssh into and compile on?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Same ones, same location.
<micahg> ScottK: FTR, ubuntu-desktop has a similar setup with approval and has a few trusted souls as admins
<debfx> I think kubuntu-dev-owner shouldn't be a member of kubuntu-dev
<debfx> that makes all council members kubuntu devs
<ScottK> Yep.
<Riddell> debfx: is it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you still have that paste/files that implemented C sockets?
<tim> hi, after today's update of kmail to 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1, akonadi seems to hang after a few minutes, not showing any new imap mails
<Riddell> tim: ScottK ^^
<tim> is this a known issue?
<Riddell> tim: where is that package from?
<tim> one of the kubuntu ppas ... let me check
<tim> most likely it is fro kubuntu updates
<Riddell> tim: well I'm afraid I don't know about that issue but akonadi and kmail has a recent history of randomly breaking on updates
<tim> Riddell: i'm very aware of that :(
<Riddell> you can try with a new user, you can try downgrading, you can try upgrading to 4.8 RC or asking in user forums for help
<tim> used to be a wonderful email client during the kmail1 days
<tim> is there a ppa available for 4.8-rc on 11.10?
<Riddell> see kubuntuorg
<Riddell> dot
<tim> ... or i create a cron-job to restart akonadi every 10 minutes ... 
<Riddell> and of course we do test it ourselves, it worked for me and others  any bugs are likely upstreams so you'd need to work with them for a good diagnosis
<tim> yes, i hope, it will be fixed in 4.8 ... 
<ScottK> Riddell: It's working fine for me.
<BarkingFish> Riddell: Kmail broke the moment they started using akonadi with it :P   
<yofel> agreed
<BarkingFish> I wish they would fix it frankly, i lost a years worth of email migrating from Kmail to Kmail2, and it took me three days worth of prodding and poking to get akonadi to finally work with it. A week later, it broke again and I switched to thunderbird. Right now, I wouldn't go back.
<shadeslayer> Actually
<BarkingFish> I have better things to do with my time than fight with my PC to get my email.
<shadeslayer> KMail2 works perfectly for me
<BarkingFish> you're one of the lucky ones, shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> except in one instance where I tried to send mail using smtp via another user
<shadeslayer> where the mail just went to the outbox ... I probably didn't give the user enough permissions
<shadeslayer> It still can't handle *large* volumes of Mail
<shadeslayer> works fine when you have something like 200-500 megs of mail
<yofel> the one bug that prevents me from considering kmail2 for daily use is kde bug 277912
<ubottu> KDE bug 277912 in general "Can't use my IMAP account's trash folder " [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277912
<yofel> not like anyone's looking at it
<ScottK> BarkingFish: kmail2 got a lot better about kdepim 4.7.3.
<BarkingFish> ScottK: If it really does work, I'm happy to give it another try. I got it in 4.7.2 and it was toilet paper.
<Riddell> hmm I seem to remember hearing problems about 4.7.3 and now tim has one with 4.7.4 so not perfect
<Riddell> I had an issue the other day with 4.8 rc 2 where it wouldn't show the contents of e-mail but it has fixed itself now
<ScottK> Not saying it's great, just way better.
 * ScottK used Thunderbird instead of 4.7.2, but found 4.7.3 was usable enough to go back.
<tim> hi again ... after upgrading to 4.8 i found out that dolphin has been rewritten ... and the column view has been removed. any idea if this is permanently?
<Riddell> you would need to ask upstream, we only package it not write it :)
<Riddell> he blogs quite a lot probably his blogs say something
<Riddell> peter pernz
<Riddell> peter perz
<BarkingFish> Right ScottK - I'm gonna switch over to it. Let's see if it's gotten any better.
<BarkingFish> I won't take thunderbird off though, in case I change my mind, which may be sooner rather than later
<Riddell> but backup your e-mail first, just incase
<BarkingFish> I'm keeping thunderbird live, don't need to back it up.
<Riddell> needing packaging http://kdevelop.org/43/kdevelop-430-beta-released
<Riddell> rekonq too I expect
<shadeslayer> I can do kdevelop
<BarkingFish> hm. I might be lucky. Looks like kmail is sorta working, and not being a pita. 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go go packager!
 * shadeslayer puts his packager hat on
<BarkingFish> I would like to test or rebuild something, but after the last one, I'm a little demotivated.  
<BarkingFish> I'll just sit on the sidelines unless it's so easy that my Hamster could do it :)
<shadeslayer> Any ideas where I should put these : http://paste.kde.org/187580/ ?
<shadeslayer> the libs can go into kdevplatform5-libs.install ... but where do I put the binaries?
<nixternal> how goes the kubuntu peeps these days?
<Riddell> hi nixternal 
<Riddell> some of us not in full health alas
<Riddell> but slowly moving onwards
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are the options?
<shadeslayer> libsublime5 , kdevplatform5-libs, libsublime-dev and kdevplatform-dev
<Riddell> oh kdevplatform ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdevplatform5-libs should be ok for the binaries too
<Riddell> and kdevplatform-dev for the header
<shadeslayer> okay
<nixternal> yeah, i have not been in full health myself after finishing up the 2011 cycling season. i am almost 100% and the 2012 cycling season starts this sunday :/
<BarkingFish> jeez. We're all falling apart, aren't we? :)
<BarkingFish> lol
<ScottK> nixternal: Heya.
<ScottK> nixternal: You missed the meeting.  We made fabo a kubuntu-dev today.
<nixternal> howdy ScottK. yeah, i saw the email
<shadeslayer> Okay, I've uploaded kdevplatform at https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> Will do the rest of kdevelop tomorrow
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Night :)
<BarkingFish> I was supposed to be attending that meeting, never got any notes or anything though.   Didn't have any idea what I was meant to be raising :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-17
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Different meeting.  This was a kubuntu-dev meeting.  The one you're after is ubuntu-qa
<BarkingFish> ah, ok :)
<BarkingFish> I saw it advertised in the topic and thought it was the one I was meant to be at :)
<debfx> fregl: qt-creator fails to build with the qt 4.8 a11y changes. it can't find qdeclarativeitemchangelistener_p.h.
<debfx> fregl: I think this patch should fix it: http://paste.kde.org/187736/
<debfx> danimo: qt-creator still crashes with qt 4.8 :(
<davmor2> Riddell: is there a reason why the qt/telepathy client isn't listed under clients on the telepathy site?
<Riddell> davmor2: I don't know there's such a client as qt/telepathy and I don't maintain the telepathy site
<Riddell> "/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Memory exhausted" damn that's not good for qtwebkit on armhf
<davmor2> Riddell: my bag KDE telepathy
<davmor2> http://blogs.fsfe.org/drdanz/?p=632
<Riddell> davmor2: well you're have to ask whoever maintains the telepathy site, the site could be badly maintained or it could be that kde telepathy has not had a stable release
<danimo> debfx: same backtrace?
<danimo> debfx: btw: we are about to document all there is to know about Qt creator packaging: http://wiki.qt-project.org/Qt_Creator/Building_Release_Packages
<debfx> danimo: basically the same backtrace, yes
<danimo> debfx: which Creator version?
<debfx> danimo: 2.4.0
<danimo> debfx: did you try building a stock Creator on a stock Qt?
<Riddell> hmm calligra has main inclusion issues as well as ARM issues, never quick answers!
<shadeslayer> So I have kdevelop documentation in list missing .. should I leave it or do I install with kdevelop-data ?
<debfx> danimo: nope
<danimo> debfx: please do
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm afraid I don't have enough bandwidth to test 4.7.4 in -proposed until next week but it's on my todo list
<debfx> danimo: will do tomorrow
<shadeslayer> KDevelop up as well : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> I've left out the docs for now ....
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Hopefully others will.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not sure, but did we include kdevelop docs in our previous uploads?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know, is it a separate tar?
<shadeslayer> Nope, there are a bunch of docs that were not installed
<shadeslayer> there is a new tar though, ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/kdevelop/4.2.81/src/kdevelop-custom-buildsystem-1.2.1.tar.bz2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh then you should work out if they are new or if there was a reason we didn't package tham
<Riddell> and decide if they should go in the same binary package or a new one
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know what that new tar is?
<shadeslayer> noepe
<shadeslayer> *nope
<shadeslayer> saw it about 20 minutes ago
<shadeslayer> http://bugs.kde.org/279943
<ubottu> KDE bug 279943 in general "Wrong X-DocPath entries in kdevelop* desktop files" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> New documentation, do I put it in a package of its own or put it in kdevelop-data?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://plus.google.com/photos/115138410189586016392/albums/5698600430175629041?authkey=CJvvqMv40YnSvAE :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh your shiny book?
<shadeslayer> Yus
<Riddell> what are the chances of getting copies to fosdem feb 5th?
<shadeslayer> We're going to launch it on 25th :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: You can order them online now
<Riddell> hmm but if I want a bunch to sell on the stall?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/kde-guide/18173477?productTrackingContext=search_results/search_shelf/center/1
<Riddell> or give away?
<shadeslayer> We only got 4 copies
<shadeslayer> Or 3 I think
<Riddell> "Only ships from North America" well counts out getting any to kde e.v. alas
<shadeslayer> Get someone who is coming to FOSSDEM form the US to get them?
<shadeslayer> I've got to go, will be back in an hour and a half or so
<shadeslayer> cya
<Riddell> fosdem isn't a transatlantic thing, nobody comes from the US really
<Riddell> do lulu really only do the US?  lydia is going to use them as well I think but that's a shame to have books we can't get 
<schnelle> huh... I found one more task manager bug. I can reproduce it on oneiric and on precise
<schnelle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfWe_CW0q8
<schnelle> can anyone confirm this?
<Riddell> I have no bandwidth for video alas
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should I look at kdevelop today or do you want to do docs/that new tar first?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think they ship overseas, might cost Import duty or such
<shadeslayer> I'll ask Adam
<shadeslayer> Riddell: as for KDevelop, I want to finish off the docs as well, the docs are just converted from userbase , so the question is, what's the benefit of having a handbook installed
<shadeslayer> One can just export the docs from userbase in the form of a handbook
<Riddell> well one could say that about all handbooks
<Riddell> they're presumably only for people without internet
<shadeslayer> Then how does one install kdevelop without internet ;)
<Riddell> DVD is an option
<Riddell> if they're large use a separate binary package, else in the existing one
<shadeslayer> got it
<shadeslayer> 7.6 Megs ... not alot, I'll just put it in the data package
<Riddell> if it was for something on the CD that would certainly be considered a lot
<Riddell> we might want to look if there are other handbooks can be moved off the CD
<shadeslayer> rekonq has a handbook iirc
<Riddell> but if you think it's find for someone on an indian connection to download then go for it :)
<Riddell> 36M     /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/
<shadeslayer> Uh, yeah, for someone installing KDevelop to contribute to KDE, it most certainly is not alot
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> but dunno what I've installed on top of hte CD for that or what it compresses to on the CD
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good point :)
<shadeslayer> rekonq docbook is 1.5 Megs
<Riddell> ah but compressed figure is what we want
<Riddell> and I don't think we're oversized worse than ubuntu desktop right now so not a top priority
<shadeslayer> agreed
<shadeslayer> 699M    /usr/share/doc/
<shadeslayer> @_@
<Riddell> that's all packages and people have looked at the before so much of it is symlinks now
<Riddell> I expect docs compress a lot too
<shadeslayer> 68M     /usr/share/doc/kde/ are KDE Docs
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/fr/kubuntu/communication ... now why do I have french docs installed :P
<Riddell> and you can't remove it entirely it contains essential things like licences and I expect more that is useful
<Riddell> kubuntu-docs has all languages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: KDevelop with docs uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> (which you could argue should also be split up)
<shadeslayer> Yeah, but then again like you said, they're probably compressed alot, so won't make much of a difference
<ScottK> After the next dbus-python upload gets out of binary New we ought to get some space back on the CD.  It was pulling in python-gobject which in turn pulled in a large stack of stuff.
<Riddell> thanks for looking into that ScottK 
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<shadeslayer> KDevelop PHP seems to be broken
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/187880/
<shadeslayer> Apparently there's a new release of KDevelop pg Qt ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah well discoverred
<shadeslayer> +               if (ch & 0x80)
<shadeslayer> O_O
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> who writes chars in hex
<yofel> why not? ^^
<shadeslayer> but ... why is it required to write chars in hex?
<shadeslayer> I mean, isn't that the job of the compiler/assembler
 * ScottK grumbles about the lazy youth of today.
<KRF> shadeslayer: because binary format is even less readable
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it's more about convention than laziness ... I've written in Assembly, it's just not the convention these days
<shadeslayer> I mean, isn't that why compilers/assemblers were written
<shadeslayer> No more crappy closed source javah in archives \o/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's that?
<shadeslayer> "Java packages in Partner archive to be removed on 2012-02-16 "
<shadeslayer> The announcement was made quite some while ago to remove those packages, they're removing them today
<Riddell> ah Oracle fallout
<micahg> shadeslayer: only because we can't update it, and they're being removed next month
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> darn, I read that as 2012-0116
<shadeslayer> micahg: Heh, omgubuntu had a really flamebait title for the announcement
<micahg> did they do another one?
<shadeslayer> nope, just the one
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Unfortunately those java packages are still the only ones that work with some things.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, but maybe this will push people who wrote those things to make them work with the openjdk libs
<Riddell> hmm only if they care about ubuntu users
<ScottK> My wife recently took an online course and they had some proprietary online/video tool she had to use.  The only way I got it working involved those java packages and the use of alien on the .rpms they provided.  It was not fun.
<ScottK> (Interestingly enough the proprietary client also had an embedded copy of Qt 4.6.5)
<Riddell> java and qt in the same programme?  weird
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Yeah, I find Qt in quite alot of games now a days, like Crysis had Qt for networking and stuff
<Riddell> it's taking over the world!
<Riddell> we just have to hope nokia can make a decent business model of it :)
<ScottK> Don't worry, Elops will screw it up.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Read the news that they sold 450 Patents?
<Riddell> ach they have plans but they're not saying and nothing is certain
<shadeslayer> Mostly on GSM tech ... they earned loads of royalty on those, but then went ahead and sold them for a lump sum to a patent troll
<shadeslayer> kdev-pg-qt is up as well now
<Riddell> request for cmake for those looking for things to package http://paste.kde.org/187898/
<Riddell> name rings a bell he's probably important
<yofel> shadeslayer: moment: openjdk-6 works with most things these days, it's mostly icedtea that fails
<shadeslayer> icedtea is the java plugin for FF right?
<yofel> the web plugin, right
<shadeslayer> IIRC my GSM/CDMA/IP Networks lectures are served by Ericsson use a Java client as well
<shadeslayer> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> "Start in 10 hours"
<shadeslayer> sigh, afiestas has still to send me his bluetooth app
<shadeslayer> Riddell: looking at cmake, although I doubt I'll be able to do much since it's something I've ever touched
<shadeslayer> bah, tests failed
<fregl> debfx: the patch looks harmless to me, might be that I messed up the merge somewhere
<cnd> ScottK, Riddell: upstream xi refresh merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/kubuntu-packaging/qt-upstream-xi/+merge/88912
<shadeslayer> this is weird, When building cmake via the pbuilder, it fails, but when I restart the build from within the shell, without any modifications, it builds fine
<yofel> try building without parallal?
<yofel> *parallel
<shadeslayer> yofel: one of the tests times out, and I've added a patch to increase the time out period
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> Should I just upload to a PPA to see what happens?
<yofel> try it, I've had cases like that in the past too
<shadeslayer> Uploading to ninjas to see what happens
<ScottK> cnd: I'm not technically competent to give it a correct reivew.  I'd ask fabo.
<cnd> ok, fabo: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/kubuntu-packaging/qt-upstream-xi ?
<cnd> tbh, not much has changed since the previous patch
<cnd> I'd be happy to have a chat to run through the changes with whoever feels comfortable doing so
<Riddell> cnd: what sort of review does it need?
<cnd> Riddell, whatever review is needed to get it in the package :)
<Riddell> calligra main only happy, now need to wait for arm to finish to know if it is arm happy
<cnd> Riddell, it works on my machines
<Riddell> cnd: normally I'd love to look over the code but I think my brain might not be up to it just now, I can build the package and check for binary incompatibility
<cnd> Riddell, if that's all you need to approve and merge, then that's fine with me :)
<cnd> I just don't have commit rights for kubuntu-packagers
<Riddell> having you testing it on hardware is a good check too, I assume you've done that
<cnd> oh wait, I'm an indirect member of the team because I'm a core-dev
<cnd> Riddell, I've tested it on armel and amd64
<shadeslayer> yay, CMake built
<ScottK> Riddell: Is your Umbrello GSoC contributor still active?  It would be very nice if Umbrello would support sysml (see http://www.sysml.org/) so I can get out of the twisty, turny java/gtk2 maze I'm currently stuck in.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can  you upload cmake from ninjas?
<cnd> Riddell, I guess I should ask if I need to have it reviewed, since I can merge it directly into the packaging branch myself?
<Riddell> cnd: then go for it if you want, just check for binary compatibility
<cnd> Riddell, here's what I propose:
<Riddell> ScottK: sadly not although there's been a bit of activity on it recently so a wishlist bug might we worth the effort
<cnd> 1. merge the change
<cnd> 2. debcommit -r && dch -r
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I'll file it.
<cnd> 3. upload to ppa:canonical-x/x-staging
<cnd> is that ok?
<Riddell> cnd: that's good yes
<cnd> alright
<Riddell> shadeslayer: as in you already packaged it and tested it and it's all good so I should check and upload it?
<cnd> we should have some binaries built in the next day or so
<shadeslayer> Uhh ... did not test, one sec
<Riddell> shadeslayer: see if you can compile a kde app with it
<shadeslayer> Yep
<shadeslayer> Will do, one sec
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.  KDE Bug 291803.
<ubottu> KDE bug 291803 in general "Sysml support in Umbrello would be really nice" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291803
<shadeslayer> Riddell: everything seems to be fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cool, I'll look if over in a bit and upload
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or just apply for kubuntu-dev and do it :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Will apply after the 25th
<shadeslayer> last exam on 25th ... so gives me more time to work on my application 
<Riddell> 25th?  you're planning a big burns night and want to wait until after that?  I didn't know you'd taken to these scottish traditions so enthusiastically
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<Riddell> oh exams, no haggis there then
<shadeslayer> sadly no :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Since I'm a vegetarian, no haggis, ever
<Riddell> oh you get vegetarian haggis
<Riddell> it means they only feed grass to the haggises and no cows
<shadeslayer> "Since the 1960s various Scottish shops and manufacturers have created vegetarian haggis for those who do not eat meat. These substitute various pulses and vegetables for the meat in the dish."
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Wikipedia says otherwise, but then wikipedia wouldn't know more than someone who actually lives there would it now, silly wikipedia :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Might come to the UK in july'ish
<yofel> what's in july?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I get out of college
<shadeslayer> :>
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> Planning a vacation after my last set of exams in mid july
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I expect I'll still have a spare room then if you want to stay in one of the UK's classier countries
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how far is scotland from london anyway? 6-8 hours ? more? less?
<Riddell> 4.5 hour train
<Riddell> london to edinburgh
<maco> uk is tiny
<maco> dang
<shadeslayer> Awesome
<shadeslayer> maco: that's what I thought as well
<shadeslayer> Took me 3 hours from New Ark to Orlando when I went to UDS N
<maco> 6-8h sounded reasonable to me! thats how far dc->pittsburgh is (well thats definitely 8, maybe more if delays)
<maco> i was on the train 19h going to orlando
<Riddell> maco: it may fit into a the small corner of the US but we like not spending 19hours on a train to go somewhere :)
<yofel> 8h by train is what it'll take me worst case to get from here to berlin, and UK is smaller than that
<shadeslayer> Pretty much the same here in India as well, 19 - 72 hour train to any of the metropolitan cities depending on the destination
<maco> trains arent allowed to go as fast as cars in the US
<yofel> ouch
<Riddell> (talking about the UK when discussing land masses makes little sence since it covers two of them)
<maco> 8h train ride = 4h car ride
<maco> Riddell: fine, GB
<Riddell> maco: "8h train ride = 4h car ride" that must be US measurements?
<shadeslayer> lol
<maco> like i said, trains arent allowed to go as fast as cars here
<maco> from my place to my mum's is 8h by train, 4h by car, and 1h by plane
<Riddell> aren't allowed?
<maco> so they dont fall off the tracks
<Riddell> gosh and we think our trains are bad :)
<maco> not as though theyve been updated in the last 100 years
<maco> max speed for most of the US is 55mph for trains, iirc
<Riddell> wow
<maco> max speed for cars in .. well at least in the states between here and mum's house... is 65mph
<yofel> uhm... what's the point in not having high speed trains in such a huge country o.O?
<maco> yofel: it would cost money to build them
<yofel> ...
<maco> money that COULD be going to tax breaks for the rich, building bigger highways, tax breaks for car manufacturers...
<yofel> true
<maco> ...bailing out banks
<yofel> well, last is true for europe too ^^
<yofel> don't you have a private rail company?
<shadeslayer> I like how the US can just print a currency that is valued internationally 
<maco> yofel: Amtrak is the ONLY passenger rail company in the country, afaik. they dont own their own rails
<maco> they rent time on the rails from the freight companies
<yofel> ah
<yofel> then again, the actual tracks are government owned here too
<Riddell> so the rails are private but the trains aren't?
<maco> if a freighter needs to get through to make a delivery, the amtrak train is expected to pull off onto a side rail and let the freighter catch up and pass before continuing
<maco> much more important that the cars being shipped by rail arrive on time to their destination than the people :)
<maco> Riddell: the trains are private...
<maco> i think...
<maco> just a private monopoly
<shadeslayer> Well when you let cars go faster than trains, that's what happens
<Riddell> oh I thought amtrack was government owned
<maco> there's a high speed rail line between dc & nyc, but that's it
<maco> hmm lemme see...
<maco> ah you're right, it is gov-owned
<Riddell> for some definition of high speed, I've done that journey and it didn't seem very fast
<shadeslayer> wendar: what are you doing with your Transformer? :P
<maco> it goes up to 150mph in that part, though wikipedia says parts of that corridor are limited to 100mph
<maco> Riddell: wikipedia says dc/nyc is 2h 48min. ... thats an hour less than by car
<ScottK> Amtrak is not European high speed.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-18
<stefan`> hi guys - short question: does your "kwin_gles" start when you start your session in precise?
<stefan`> it fails for me and i'm wondering if i'm doing something simple wrong or if i should file a bug
<Riddell> stefan`: well are you using arm and gles?
<stefan`> Riddell: i have an intel graphics chip, 64bit precise and use kwin_gles. i don't know if "kwin" would work, though.
<Riddell> stefan`: self compiled?
<stefan`> Riddel: no - official repos
<Riddell> stefan`: from what package?
<stefan`> Riddell: ii  kde-window-manager-common 4:4.7.97-0ubuntu1         K window manager (KWin) Common Files                                   
<stefan`> ii  kde-window-manager-gles   4:4.7.97-0ubuntu1         K window manager (KWin) - OpenGL ES binary
<Riddell> stefan`: and that works fine starting manually?
<stefan`> Riddell: sometimes.
<stefan`> Riddell: i should probably upload my xsession_errors somewhere
<Riddell> oh it's in universe that's why I don't see it
<Riddell> well I don't know how kwin is ment to start, something in the startkde script but I'm not sure what, so I don't know how kwin_gles is supported to start
<Riddell> supposed
<Riddell> and mgraesslin is not here
<stefan`> Riddell: ksmserver(1903) KSMServer::wmProcessChange: Window manager "kwin" failed to launch
<Riddell> well it launching the non-gles kwin there isn't it?
<Riddell> do you still have that installed and is there a reason it wouldn't work?
<stefan`> Riddell: uhh... that could be :)
<Riddell> you can set KDEWM manually to kwin_gles
<Riddell> which is what would make the startkde script work
<Riddell> but really there should be a mechanism for it to do that magically
<stefan`> Riddell: ok - i will try that. kwin_gles is the only kwin installed
<Riddell> ksmserver is what starts kwin
<Riddell> so the question is has that been adapted to start kwin_gles if it exists
<stefan`> Riddell: doesn't look like that to me
<stefan`> Riddell: it tests if KDEWM is set and if not "makes sure that kwin is started"
<stefan`> Riddell: quoting from a comment there
<stefan`> Riddell: i export the KDEWM now in my bashrc - will test if that works.
<stefan`> Riddell: it didn't help
<stefan`> Riddell: at least it still didn't start automatically and i have the same error again in .xsession_errors
<stefan`> Riddell: just tested: with normal kwin installed, things work as they should
<stefan`> Riddell: will stick to that for now
<Riddell> stefan`: do you even know if your X supported gles?
<stefan`> Riddell: it worked for me in 11.10, so i assumed it would
<stefan`> Riddell: and manyually starting it worked
<Riddell> ksmserver might lack good support
<Riddell> yeah doesn't mention it in the source
<Riddell> stefan`: time to take this upstream, do you know how?
<stefan`> Riddell: no, sorry
<Riddell> stefan`: do you want to?  I can but I also have 50 other things to do so it might not be a priority
<stefan`> Riddell: i'm happy to help
<Riddell> stefan`: you can either ask mgrasslin when he appears on IRC in #kde-devel or ask on the plasma-devel mailing list
<Riddell> ask if kwin_gles is supposed to start automatically if that is the only kwin installed
<Riddell> because ksmserver doesn't seem to mention it in the source code
<Riddell> then report back your findings :)
<stefan`> Riddell: ok - i will ask him. thanks and i will :)
<Riddell> cnd: did qt compile in your ppa?
<Riddell> cnd: yes it did and I don't see any symbol changes but I think we'll let it compile on arm to be sure before upload
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the state of kdevelop?  do you still expect to package kdevelop-php and kdevelop-custom-buildsystem ?
<Riddell> damn calligra lnk error can't be recreated on amd64, will need a slow job on arm to find it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I intend to, just can't do it today, will finish it off tomorrow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cool thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cmake was good, uploaded
<Riddell> oh thanks goodness I got the linker error to fix
<Riddell> only took 2 hours
<Riddell> Mamarok: are you still keeping an eye on kubuntu-users?  I sent reply which could be taken as being grumpy a while ago should I respond again?
 * Mamarok checks
<Mamarok> Riddell: you mean about the beta packages?
<Riddell> Mamarok: mm I don't even remember
<Riddell> yes very likely
<Riddell> people were moaning that KDE was getting worse or something
<Mamarok> yes, just let them moan, it's always the same 2 or 3 who do, some of them not even using Kubuntu
<Mamarok> I don't think anybody is taking them seriously, they are so full of their own importance
<Riddell> Mamarok: ok I'll do that, but let me know if there's anything I should respond to
<Mamarok> OK, will do :)
<Riddell> agateau: do you feel the need to test the new qt xi patch from cnd?
<Riddell> it's in canonical-x ppa if you do
<agateau> Riddell: I don't have any multitouch device here, so I don't think I can really test it
<agateau> (assuming the patch is about multitouch)
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> agateau: does unity-2d do multitouch?
<agateau> Riddell: it does, at least to reveal the launcher
<Riddell> agateau: who knows about that enough to test it?  (except for cnd, that's cheating)
<cnd> Riddell, it will be rather hard right now
<agateau> Riddell: I would say greyback (hi Gerry!)
<cnd> precise doesn't have touchpad multitouch support yet
<cnd> so it will have to be someone with a touchscreen
<Riddell> cnd: oh ok we'll just upload and trust the testing you've done
<Riddell> still waiting on arm compile
<Riddell> which might take a while
<cnd> Riddell, the plan was for us to pocket copy all the stuff when everything is ready
<cnd> so please don't upload it yourself
<Riddell> oh ok, you can just do that then
<cnd> thanks
<cnd> given how everything looks in the ppa, it looks like we'll be uploading as soon as qt is done building for arm anyways :)
<greyback> Riddell: Testability can send gestures to a Qt application, so yep this can be tested
<cnd> greyback, but can Testability send raw multitouch?
<cnd> because this patch is merely hooking up the raw multitouch from XI 2 to the existing Qt touch and gesture plumbing
<greyback> cnd: it's not raw multitouch
<cnd> ok
<greyback> cnd: I'm guessing it goes straight to Qt touch (not investigated it really)
<cnd> it wouldn't hurt to have extra tests run on it, but I don't think we have any way to test the patch itself
<ScottK> Anyone here running Kubuntu Oneiric?
<ScottK> KDE SC 4.7.4 in oneiric-proposed needs testing.
<Riddell> ScottK: tried the mailing list?
<ScottK> I did.
<Riddell> doesn't even need someone running it I guess, debootstrap and xnest would work
<ScottK> kubuntu-devel anyway.
<Riddell> just wish I had the bandwidth
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Mamarok: Would you be willing to send a call for testing for KDE SC 4.7.4 on kubuntu-users?
<Riddell> ScottK: good thing I started using your arm boxes for calligra, I've found a bunch more arm issues
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Mamarok> ScottK: I will, yes. But why testing? Isn't it in the backports PPA since quite some time already?
<ScottK> Mamarok: We need a test of the as built packages for the archive to get them into oneiric-updates for all users.
<Riddell> needs testing again
<ScottK> And then people need to comment in Bug #913928 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913928 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Tracking bug for KDE updates for 4.7.4" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913928
<yuriy> anybody run valgrind on a Qt/KDE application lately? I am getting thousands of errors just opening and closing my app
<yuriy> a lot in fontconfig
<ScottK> yuriy: Are you on oneiric?
<yuriy> ScottK: yes. on Natty it produced a lot fewer bogus errors
<ScottK> Could you install 4.7.4 from oneiric-proposed and test it?
<ScottK> It might do better and I need help with SRU verification.
<ScottK> If you try it, please comment in Bug #913928.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913928 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Tracking bug for KDE updates for 4.7.4" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913928
<shadeslayer> Riddell: awesome, working on KDevelop now
<yuriy> is there a proposed for universe too? it's complaining about qt4-qmlviewer requiring a specific version of qt
<shadeslayer> yuriy: could you be more specific as to what the errors are?
<shadeslayer> pastebin and/or steps to reproduce them
<yuriy> shadeslayer: are you asking about the update or valgrind?
<shadeslayer> valgrind
<ScottK> yuriy: There's also a new version of qt4-qmlviewer in proposed.
<yuriy> ok I was being a little silly. If I actually close the program it's about 100 errors instead of 600+.  But I still get a lot of the same ones
<yuriy> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/t3vhdAxp
<yuriy> ScottK: adding universe helped. anything in particular to check for with this update?
<ScottK> yuriy: No, just general goodness and keep an eye out for any regressions, then comment in the bug.
<shadeslayer> yuriy: okay, I see lost memory and illegal read/writes to memory
<shadeslayer> yuriy: This is something that you wrote yourself or a KDE Program?
<shadeslayer> also, printing/accessing uninitialized vars
<Darkwing> Riddell, ScottK, apachelogger, neversfeld, JontheEchidna. There is a CC meeting on the 19th at 5pm UTC. We have been invited. 
<ScottK> Why?
 * Darkwing shrugs
<Darkwing> I'll attend for the Council in the Community Council meeting if you guys want.
<Darkwing> I think out of the members I was elected for my Community stuff. :P:P
<ScottK> I suspect it may have something to do with me objecting to Kubuntu being referred to as a "Derivative" the other day.
<yuriy> shadeslayer: I know what the errors mean, but they are not in my code. It's initialization code in Qt and Fontconfig
<Darkwing> ScottK: You want me to attend then report?
<ScottK> I think things like Mint are a derivative, while things like Kubuntu that are co-developed in the Ubuntu project aren't.
<ScottK> Darkwing: That'd be great.  I may be around too.
<shadeslayer> yuriy: Uh okay, I'd say contact upstream since I doubt it's a packaging issue
<ScottK> My preferred terms are sibling or flavor.
<Darkwing> I prefer blue headed... nevermind. 
 * Darkwing grins
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Darkwing> Yay... My hotel was confirmed for this weekend.
<shadeslayer> grrrrr
<Darkwing> Southern California Linux Expo. I'm doing my anti-SOPA rant this weekend.
<ScottK> Darkwing: The fundamental language problem is that the term Ubuntu is overloaded.  It's Ubuntu the project, Ubuntu the distro (the whole archive), and Ubuntu the desktop (a set of packages installed from that archive).
<shadeslayer> Can someone check if cmake is installable in a chroot?
<Darkwing> ScottK: I agree 110%. 
<ScottK> Kubuntu is a sibling of Ubuntu the desktop.
<ScottK> It is part of the Ubuntu archive and one flavor of the Ubuntu project.
<Darkwing> It's Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome/Unity
<Darkwing> That's really what it is.
<ScottK> It's a bit more than that.
<Darkwing> Yes.
<Darkwing> But, it's more accurate then a Derivative.
<shadeslayer> darn, looks like someone broke libxmlrpc-core-c3-dev
<micahg> Darkwing: ScottK: the reason for the invite is here under Team catch-up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
 * Darkwing blinks
<Darkwing> My question is... why do they suddenly care?
<ScottK> micahg: It seems like the CC thinks KC is subordinate to it.
<ScottK> It's actually not since it predates it.
<micahg> ScottK: well, that might be part of it
<ScottK> Dunno.  I find it odd that it says add yourself if you want a slot, but AFAIK, no on on KC added themselves.
<Darkwing> I didn't do it.
<ScottK> yuriy: Thanks for testing.
<micahg> no, they signed up everyone for at least 1 go, I don't know if it'll continue past that
<Darkwing> Team Reports? Heh.
<shadeslayer> I'm not entirely sure what's happening, but, cmake wants libxmlrpc-core-c3, and I see libxmlrpc-core-c3 using apt-cache search libxmlrpc-core-c3, but when doing a search in the chroot, I can only see libxmlrpc-core-c3-0
<shadeslayer> ( Everything is updated from the main server )
<shadeslayer> libxmlrpc-core-c3 is the newer package I believe
<yofel> are you sure the chroot is on precise?
<shadeslayer> Yes
<yofel> libxmlrpc-core-c3-0 is oneiric
<yofel> apt cache in chroot too old?
<shadeslayer> like I said, everything is updated
<yofel> dunno then
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/188546
<yofel> no idea, works fine here in a precise pbuilder chroot
 * shadeslayer looks again
<shadeslayer> quassel is being ported to QML?
<yofel> is it?
<shadeslayer> Well, there has been no activity on master for quite some time
<shadeslayer> and I just pulled and there was a new branch called QML
<shadeslayer> last activity, 8 weeks ago
<shadeslayer> also, fails to build
<shadeslayer> Well, managed to make it build, doesn't *look* different
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://twitter.com/#!/herpderpedia
<yofel> yeah, sas the wikipedia redirect earlier today
<yofel> *saw
 * yofel wonders though what so*f*a stands for ^^
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: #quassel is probably a slightly better place to ask, but the upstream developers don't have a lot of time for it right now.
<schnelle> ScottK: I don't know is this imortant, but on ubuntuforums one user is complaining about 4.7.4 from proposed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911205
<schnelle> configuring printers doesn't work anymore
<ScottK> It works here.
<ScottK> schnelle: It is important.  Thanks for pointing it out.  It works for me both from systemsettings and from printer-applet.
<shadeslayer> kdevelop-php uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> so, all that's left is kdevelop-custom-buildsystem
<ScottK> schnelle: Thanks for pointing it out.
<schnelle> ScottK: glad to be part of the community :)
<shadeslayer> tarballs up
<ScottK> Good thing you're about done with kdevelop.
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Actually ... kdevelop is the last package I can do ... I need to study for my last exam :P
<shadeslayer> Well, I could help out a bit
<shadeslayer> What do we do with tets that require X to be running?
<schnelle> guys, I think you should consider gdebi-kde for default deb installer in precise. muon keeps failing to install some debs (some debs from kde-look, kernel debs etc) in oneiric
<shadeslayer> schnelle: Could you elaborate? Fails? How?
<schnelle> and jontheechidna is not responding to bug reports (seems he is very busy last months)
<schnelle> shadeslayer: for example try to install this icon theme deb from kde-look: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/H2O+Icon+Theme?content=127149
<schnelle> muon will fail to install it. on other hand, gdebi-kde or konsole dpkg installs it without problems
<shadeslayer> schnelle: downloading is going to take some time ;)
<schnelle> shadeslayer: to be precise. muon package manager works okesh, muon updater works, but muon for installing (external) deb files fails very often (that was gdebi-kde's job before oneiric)
<shadeslayer> I get it, but why is it failing, that needs to be investigated
<ScottK> schnelle: I don't think your forums reporter has a 4.7.4 specific problem, but I'm trying to help him out.
<shadeslayer> schnelle: hmm ... interesting
<schnelle> ScottK: well if it works for you it's probably something else. I am already on 4.8rc2 so i cannot test it :(
<schnelle> shadeslayer: it says "done" but in reallity package is not installed, isn't it?
<shadeslayer> Nope
<shadeslayer> And I get no debug output on my terminal as well
<schnelle> here is the bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290510
<ubottu> KDE bug 290510 in muon "Muon (still) fails to install some deb packages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you remember any kde packages have dep5 copyright formats?
<yofel> kdeedu stuff should
<shadeslayer> hmm ... can't find any GPL-3+ test
<shadeslayer> *text
<schnelle> shadeslayer: if you can bring to attention this muon problem to other kubuntu guys. it is present since oneiric and i think it musn't end up in next lts
<micahg> shadeslayer: /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3?
<shadeslayer> micahg: will that work when using the dep-5 format?
<yofel> the short form will
<yofel> just add the part where it says that it can be found in that file on debian systems
<micahg> yeah, you're supposed to reference the long version on the system where it exists, idk offhand what the format is
<shadeslayer> Could someone just check if everything is fine in this package ? https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kdevelop-custom-buildsystem_1.2.1-0ubuntu1~ppa2.dsc
<shadeslayer> And then KDevelop up for testing from : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep, night :)
<Riddell> Darkwing: "Team catch-up" is it?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-19
<Riddell> 4.8 tars are up!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | 4.8 tars are up, wiki page needing updated | 4.7.4 in oneiric-proposed for testing - results/comments in #913928  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Darkwing> Riddell: Yeah
<Darkwing> hehehe. Got a new google number.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> another review http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/11/17/kubuntu-11-10-review/
<Riddell> actually this one compares us against our rivals http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/11/17/top-6-kde-distributions-of-2011/
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packagin updated
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | SC 4.8 to package https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | 4.7.4 in oneiric-proposed for testing - results/comments in #913928  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Quintasan> k rebooting to linux
<Tm_T> Quintasan: from Kubuntu?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | SC 4.8 to package https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging contact Riddell to help | 4.7.4 in oneiric-proposed for testing - results/comments in #913928  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> printer-config-kde currently needs python-gtk2.
<ScottK> maco: Would you be able to do a really simple port of something from python-gtk2 -> python-kde4 (or even python-qt4)?  It's one window.
<Riddell> ScottK: you're talking about system-config-printer-kde?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<ScottK> Sorry.
<ScottK> We currently ship a symlink to /usr/share/system-config-printer/pysmb.py and it uses python-gtk2.
<Riddell> and some part of system-config-printer(-gnome) that it uses needs python-gtk2?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> See the perform_authentication function in class AuthContext.
<Riddell> that probably means pysmb.py has that dialog added since I looked at the issue
<Riddell> so yes I guess system-config-printer-kde needs to take a copy of pysmb.py and port the gtk bits
<Riddell> ScottK: how did you notice this?
<ScottK> I was troubleshooting the problem that schnelle brought to my attention yesterday and ran it in a konsole session.  I noticed some gtk related warnings (I have python-gtk2 installed)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> please report it to bugs.kde.org so I don't forget about it
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> system-config-printer-kde needs someone to take some better care of it, me or anyone else
<Riddell> it's on my todo list but as ever who knows when I'll get to it
<ScottK> I don't mind helping out a bit, but I know nothing about gui programming.
<Riddell> hopefully this cycle for a problem like that
<ScottK> I think maco could do the port in a very short time if she has time.
<Riddell> yes she would be able to
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug 291958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291958 in linuxlogo (Ubuntu) "Please sync linuxlogo 5.04-1 (universe) to 5.04-2 from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291958
<ScottK> err KDE Bug 291958
<ubottu> KDE bug 291958 in general "system-config-printer/pysmb py uses python-gtk2, so it needs porting to PyKDE4" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291958
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> I checked the rest of the files we symlink and none of them use gtk.
<Riddell> phew
<Riddell> grr routing to ec2 lost
<Riddell> I blame whatever that US bill is that will shut down the internet
<ScottK> ec2 is not famous for its reliability even under optimal legal conditions.
<Riddell> hah came back
<Riddell> 15 mins out, I was just about to start a new one
<Riddell> calligra compile latest breakage, can't see any error http://paste.kde.org/189182/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: moar backlog?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/calligra_2.3.86-0ubuntu6_armel.build
<maco> ScottK, Riddell: yes i can do that, but im horribly unreliable if i lack a deadline. so, bug # and due date?
<ScottK> maco: KDE Bug 291958 and we need it before feature freeze, so how about January 26 (one week) so we can get it in before the Alpha 2 freeze?
<ubottu> KDE bug 291958 in general "system-config-printer/pysmb py uses python-gtk2, so it needs porting to PyKDE4" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291958
<ScottK> maco: How does that sound?
<maco> doable
<ScottK> Kewl.
<maco> kde switched to git, huh?
<ScottK> maco: You can do it as a patch to our kdeadmin package and then leave it to Riddell to push upstream if you want.
<maco> Riddell: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeutils/printer-applet/repository is that the one?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: looking?
<shadeslayer> s/?//
<ScottK> maco: Yes.  That's the upstream one.
<ScottK> maco: Oh, wait.  no.
<Riddell> maco: umm yes I don't think I've looked at it since kdeutils moved to git
<Riddell> oh then the kdeadmin bit
<ScottK> maco: It's http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeadmin/system-config-printer-kde/
<ScottK> kdeadmin didn't move yet.
<maco> oh
<maco> projects.kde.org isnt very helpful on the searching :-/
<maco> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kde-common/svn/svn_instructions.txt?view=markup  <-- went away
<maco> i'll just do the deb thing i guess
<maco> kde's vcs changes are confusing
<maco> ScottK, Riddell: so should i just be smooshing the current pysmb or is there some reason that itd need to be preserved (compatibility with something?) and a pysmbqt.py or something made and linked in instead?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmmm ... Can't find anything on the first pass
<ScottK> maco: Just take the current pysmb that we symlink to in our package and port it to Qt/KDE.  Then we'll put it in our package.  No need to change the name.
<ScottK> i.e. smoosh the current one if I understand you correctly.
<maco> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, weird isn't it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ts2> I wonder if passing -Wl,--verbose will give any clues
<Riddell> ts2: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/VERBOSE
<ts2> hmm, that actually looks fine
<ts2> Riddell: is it cut off at the bottom?
<ts2> other that that, I don't see anything that would be an error
<Riddell> no that's all
<ts2> I ask because it ends with "/lib/ar", which seems incomplete
<Riddell> /lib/ar is a directory with libraries in it
<Riddell> hmm no it's not
<Riddell> /lib/arm-linux-gnueabi is
<Riddell> dunno that's all it gives when redirecting stdout to a file
<ts2> maybe you hit the argument length limit?
<Riddell> stderr just says collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Riddell> surely it wouldn't run the command if there was an argument length limit
<ts2> I'm not sure, but there really isn't a way to check from within a program that the arguments are cut off
<ts2> I expect it'd be make that's responsible for checking that
<ts2> I'm just throwing wild stabs in the dark though
<Riddell> yeah thanks for trying
<Riddell> think I'll see if it compiles without that directory for now
<Quintasan> DAGH
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did anyone pick kdelibs yet?
<Quintasan> I broke my install and I just finished reinstalling magic
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah I've done all the yellow ones on the ninjas wiki page
<Riddell> Quintasan: say if you want to help and I'll update the ninjas page but I think I've done all I will for today
<Riddell> darkwing is missing the community council meeting
<Quintasan> Riddell: Please do, I'm almost done
<Riddell> Quintasan: should be it
<Quintasan> o7
 * Quintasan gets to work
<Riddell> say if you need ec2 help
<Quintasan> Riddell: What the the kde source tarballs secret release grounds address?
<Riddell> Quintasan: ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org
<Quintasan> Thanks
 * Quintasan curses PulseAudio
<Quintasan> yofel_: I bump the MINIMUM_KDE_VERSION := 4:4.7.97 in debian/rules in meta-kde, righto?
<yofel_> Quintasan: that and DEV_LATEST_VERSION
<Quintasan> k
<yofel_> maybe PREV too, not sure what that was for
<yofel_> hm, yeah, PREV too
<Darkwing> talk about two different worlds
<yofel> evening Darkwing ^^
<Darkwing> o/
<yofel> Quintasan: what packages are you doing?
<Quintasan> kdeadmin
<Quintasan> 1#!%@#%$@##@%@ PULSEAUDIO GO DIE IN A FIRE
<Quintasan> WHY CAN'T IT JUST WORK T_T
<Riddell> Quintasan: I did meta-kde
<Riddell> just add kubuntu-ninjas to your sources.list
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yeah, I just realised I did not bump kdepimlibs and I was whining why it doesnt work
<Quintasan> plus PulseAudio is driving me mad since no microphone input
<shadeslayer> did someone test KDevelop?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh sorry I didn't get to that
<yofel> should we bump any version other than kde-sc-dev-latest? I mean, it's more work, but needs less retries in the archive
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kdevelop-custom-buildsystem_1.2.1-0ubuntu1~ppa2.dsc  << Needs reviewing as well
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can we kill off PulseAudio next cycle please?
<yofel> Quintasan: hardly
<yofel> also: works here
<Quintasan> I have an old SoundBlaster Live
<yofel> oh
<Quintasan> pure alsa worked here with some tinkering
<Quintasan> but with PulseAudio - NO
<Quintasan> BECAUSE NO
<Quintasan> I can play sound files fine
<Quintasan> but no flash sound and no recording
<yofel> flash sounds like a pulse issue
<yofel> but no idea why
<Quintasan> Sounds like another reason to install precise
<Quintasan> Maybe shit will work there
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's a question for foundations team but I'm sure they had their reasons for choosing it
 * yofel does wallpapers
<Quintasan> Riddell: It has been a horrible exeprience for me
<Quintasan> Windows had it fair share of problems but I installed kx audio drivers and it works
<Quintasan> no luck in Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: tried OSS?
<Quintasan> There is the option that I am doing something horribly wrong but if a tech-oriented user can't figure this out then how normal people are supposed to do it?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Make maco fix it after she finishes fixing the printer stuff.
<ScottK> Quintasan: It just works here.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I still get the idea that the best solution is to nuke it
<Quintasan> It's a step backwards in terms of sound in Linux overall
<maco> dont ask me, ask crimsun
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Isn't that dead?
<ScottK> If it is or not, it's the way of the future.
<shadeslayer> Dunno
<ScottK> You're here, he isn't....
<Darkwing> well, that went well
<rdieter> Quintasan: fyi, the pulse + flash no recording thing... is a flash bug => https://twitter.com/#!/pulseaudio/statuses/142213549459111937
<Quintasan> rdieter: I'm talking about playback
<Quintasan> I have no sound playback in flash, and can't record anything
<Quintasan> no skype, no gizmo, no anything
<rdieter> I'm talking only about recording, playback is a separate issue
<ScottK> Quintasan: Consider it a productivity enhancing package.  Fewer distractions.  More homework done.
<ScottK> See, feature, not bug.
<Darkwing> ScottK, Riddell sorry for being disjointed. :(
<ScottK> It happens.  It worked out.
<Darkwing> I meant to toss my notes on my phone n forgot
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: read http://arunraghavan.net/2012/01/pulseaudio-vs-audioflinger-fight/ :P
<Darkwing> I think it was better then expected.
<ScottK> No sucking up though, we don't work for them ....
<Riddell> Darkwing: did you order any kubuntu CDs for this thing you're going to?
<Darkwing> yup. ill have then at the ubuntu and KDE booths
<Riddell> nice
<Darkwing> and maybe the Qt Booth if they want to showcase Qt in action.
<Riddell> Darkwing: do you have any stall decorations?  I need to think about fosdem stall posters
<Darkwing> not yet. I haven't been able to afford them :(
<Darkwing> I let my laptop speak for itself
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I would add a point that AudioFlinger simply works
<Riddell> mm, I wonder if I should say that e.v. should  #MISSING: 4:4.8.0# (arch=amd64 i386)_ZN4KUrl4ListD1Ev@Base 4:4.7.0
<Darkwing> last year I handed out almost 300 CDs
<Riddell>   #MISSING: 4:4.8.0# (arch=amd64 i386)_ZN4KUrl4ListD2Ev@Base 4:4.7.0
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: heh, true :D
<Riddell>  gosh what happened there
<Darkwing> kubuntu ones
<shadeslayer> Riddell: KDevelop installs and runs fine
<Quintasan> uploading kdeadmin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you do all the tars?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha I made it crashy
<Riddell> great, I should be able to look at that after I've had something to eat
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> Darkwing: was saying e.v. has a plan now and I wonder if "helping event stalls" should be a budget item
<shadeslayer> Riddell: The new package needs review, should I upload it to revu or will you take care of it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's in your PPA isn't it?  I can get it from there and review
<shadeslayer> Yup
<shadeslayer> okay
<Darkwing> I would LOVE to be able to have stickers or cheap swag. even just signage would be epic
<CIA-96> [kdeadmin] Michal Zajac * 144 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> KDevelop crashes on opening the source formatter
<Darkwing> or, I have a quasi interview with Qt this weekend.
<Darkwing> s/or/oh/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "oh, I have a quasi interview with Qt this weekend."
<Quintasan> Oh, that's nice.
<Riddell> Darkwing: get a job with them and then replace qmake, you know you want to
<Riddell> Darkwing: did you talk to geiseri or others who have done stalls in the US before if they have spare stuff?
<Quintasan> YES YES YES
<Quintasan> KILL QMAKE
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Darkwing> Riddell: if I can lol
<Darkwing> no, I haven't. I need to though. 
<shadeslayer> Why yes
<shadeslayer> Weren't they retiring QMake?
<Riddell> not that I've heard
<yofel> were they? afaik they're rather fond of it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do remind me to reinstall Kubuntu when we roll out 4.8.0
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Atleast you can do that ....
<shadeslayer> I can't even do that once Kubuntu increases the CD size to 1.5 GB
<yofel> use rsync?
<yofel> or zsync
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/ (changelog control kde-wallpapers.install) * New upstream release - update kde-wallpapers.install
<yofel> hm, ubuntu-vm-builder is broken in precise :(
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | SC 4.8 to package https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging contact Riddell to help | 4.7.4 in oneiric-proposed for testing - results/comments in #913928  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Quintasan> argh
 * Quintasan grabs kdemultimedia
<yofel> hm, does someone have an idea why ktimetracker doesn't work?
<Quintasan> Once I'm done I'm off to do some maths
<yofel> seems broken since 4.7, and I can't see anything obviously wrong with the packaging
<CIA-96> [kdemultimedia] Michal Zajac * 144 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay, kdevelop needs a small change, upstream says that we Recommend the custom build plugin instead of what I have right now ( kdevelop-custom-buildsystem enahcing kdevelop )
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have time, it would be really super to get dbus-python out of binary New.  There's some PyQt4 work that's waiting on it.
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 145 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know if kubuntu_01_appmenu_fix.diff can go upstream?
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> I believe so, I'll just ask the maintainers of the project
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what about kdevelop-php-docs ?
<shadeslayer> Did i miss a package?
<shadeslayer> ok give me 15 minutes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: others uploaded thanks
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: custom build system as well?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<Riddell> as I say fine for us, just not for KDE
<Riddell> shadeslayer: poke ScottK to review it from New
<shadeslayer> cuil
<shadeslayer> ref : http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/7da5i/police_raids_reveal_baby_farms/c06cqxb :P
<Riddell> uh oh ScottK's arm is out of hard disk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded kdevelop-php-docs to same ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how much HDD do the ARM boxes have?
<sheytan_> Hey guys
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: hey
<sheytan_> any plans to replace kdm with ldm finally for next releas? :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll have a look in a few inutes.
<yofel> nobody wrote a greeter, so... no
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you let kdevelop-custom-buildsystem through New?
<ScottK> Perhaps a bit later.
<shadeslayer> sure
 * shadeslayer is off to study for a bit
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 189 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> oh sheytan ran away
<jussi> Riddell: only for a few mins :P
<Riddell> sheytan: agateau is working on lightdm but probably it won't be ready for release
<Riddell> but if you're offering artwork or anything do ask him
<ScottK> Switching isn't precisely in line with "It's an LTS, let's keep the changes small and low risk" in any case.
<sheytan> artwork already done long time ago, just asking ;)
 * sheytan is bored with km
<sheytan> kdm
<yofel> new kdm looks nice IMO - not as good as your ldm draft though :)
<sheytan> yofel can i see it
<sheytan> ?
<sheytan> make a prtscrn for me pls :)
<yofel> same login window, but with a lightgrey-ish background
<yofel> horos was too distracting
<sheytan> ah, know that one
<sheytan> anyway, ubuntu theme with ldm is way better
<sheytan> osx has a nice one in lion too
<Riddell> sheytan: it's LightDM, LDM is something different
<Riddell> best not to confuse
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm kdevelop compile failures
<ScottK> yofel: I just made a kdemultimedia change in bzr.  Please be sure to pull from there again (and feel free to put your name back at the bottom of the changelog if you want)
<yofel> you mean Quintasan
<yofel> he did kdemultimedia
<ScottK> Oh.  Sorry.
<ScottK> yeah.
<Riddell> if I upload the packages the final step is to get the packaging from bzr and tars from ftpmaster to ensure it's the latest of everything
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-20
<Tm_T> why "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta" leads /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-beta-oneiric.list having string "ain" at the bottom?
<micahg> that's a bug, I'm not sure if it's been fixed in precise yet
<Tm_T> so it's known, good
<micahg> well, I know about it, not sure if I reported it or not
<Tm_T> ach
<Tm_T> have time seeing if it's reported?
<micahg> hmmm, I don't see it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: It just needs the newer kdevplatform
<shadeslayer> which had not been built by the time kdevelop-php and kdevelop-php-docs were being built, so now someone just needs to hit the retry button
<micahg> shadeslayer: seems like the build-depends should have been updated in that case
<Riddell> retried
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdevelop-php failed again?  is it the same issue?
<jussi> So, Ive got a small bug on my 12.04 - can someone confirm a maximised chromium browser doesnt have close/maximise/minimise buttons??
<Riddell> jussi: -> #ubuntu+1 I guess
<jussi> Riddell: I suppose. (asked there now. thought this channel was relevant also
<Riddell> jussi: it's relevent if you frame it as a kwin question, of course we let you off because we like you :)
<jussi> awww
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, I believe kdevplatform hasn't been published yet
<shadeslayer> micahg: yes, I update it for everything else ...
<shadeslayer> *updated
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or published to universe?
<shadeslayer> Uhh ... dunno, maybe launchpad messed up then? I see : Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository. 
<shadeslayer> and all packages are pending publication
<shadeslayer> the publisher is overworked perhaps
<Riddell> maybe
<jussi> Riddell: so it seems its not happening on unity, I hope one of the kde peoples here can check if its just me (and my upgrade) or if its kwin related.
<Riddell> jussi: I have window control with max chromium and kwin
<Riddell> agateau: any idea why I'm getting "  Unknown libjpeg version:
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> when compiling gwenview from 4.8?
<Riddell> oh release meeting, I need to leave early again (won't happen in future weeks), who wants to represent?
<fabo> Riddell: can do if you have the report :)
<fabo> still not sent ;)
<Riddell> fabo: looking for the template, where is it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK kdevplatform is in new because of the library so bump
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so it is, I was missing it
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I can do the release meeting today.
<Riddell> ScottK, fabo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-January/000741.html and anything else you wish to say
<fabo> ok
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't understand the Qt/arm comment.  What's the issue that needs a new kernel? fabo: Do you know about that one?
<Riddell> ScottK: qt wasn't build on armhf last I looked
<Riddell> ran out of memory, infinity says new kernel coming will sort
<ScottK> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.8.0-1ubuntu1/+build/3096677
<ScottK> Looks pretty built to me.
<Riddell> oh webkit
<ScottK> Ah.
<Riddell> yeah, not pretty https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/2.2.1-1ubuntu1
<ScottK> Yep.  Got it now.
<yofel> the hell
 * yofel left his notebook running over night and just had to close 39 wifi password prompts @_@
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> I'm cracking on with 4.8 so anyone wanting to help should ask me again so we don't overlap
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm fixing the lack of space on the arm box now.
<Riddell> oh thanks
<Riddell> I don't think I'll get to it until after SC 4.8 is done
<Riddell> thanks for replying to colin too
<ScottK> That's what reminded me it needed doing ...
<ScottK> Riddell: Should be much better now that I've cleaned things up a bit.  If you can move your build to a directory in /var/cache it's got ~an order of magnitude more free space.  If there's enough now where you are, don't worry about moving.
<Riddell> I'm giving debuild -nc  a try
<Riddell> hmm, or am I
<Riddell> might have killed the compile, oh well time to start again
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you around for the release meeting after all?
 * fabo was wondering the same
<Riddell> ScottK: depends when we get called I have to leave in about 40 mins
<ScottK> OK.  You might just PM pitti asking to go early in the meeting.
 * ScottK has done that before.
<Riddell> or apachelogger could write a bot to do it
<Riddell> it's hardly taxing
<Riddell> just takes concentration
<Quintasan_> Riddell: Can you renew my kubuntu-ppa membership?
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm, do we trust you?
<Riddell> changed to expires never
<Quintasan> Riddell: Of course you do :)
<Quintasan> Thanks
<Riddell> gosh we all missed the slot
<Riddell> a bot would be far more reliable
<fabo> oups I skipped expecting you to reply...
<Riddell> I blame the meeting format, really not convinced it's any good
<ScottK> Since I jumped on ogra's slot, I think we got all the discussion we needed done anyway.
<shadeslayer> Can anyone reproduce this : http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2012/q1/200 ?
<ScottK> Which key is "Multiply"?
<shadeslayer> uh, Shift + 8 here
<debfx> shadeslayer: X server 1.11 is not yet in precise, see latest ubuntu-devel posts
<shadeslayer> grrrr ... I'm subscribed to ubuntu-devel-announce under the label ubuntu devel
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you get around to letting kdevplatform out of new?
<ScottK> I did not.
<shadeslayer> :(
<ScottK> debfx: We should probably discuss with fabo.  "<debfx> we could just pass -c0 to dpkg-gensymbols again like we do in qt4-x11 since it's unlikely that upstream will break abi and 95% of the symbols aren't really part of the public abi anyway"
<ScottK> (from #ubuntu-devel)
<fabo> what's the issue? qtwebkit again
<ScottK> Yes.
<fabo> imo -c0 is a work around
<ScottK> Specifically https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/2.2.1-1ubuntu1/+build/3096700/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-powerpc.qtwebkit-source_2.2.1-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> armhf build is in progress, so we should have a build log from it later today.
<fabo> we should update the symbols file, if we don't do that, there's no point to have the symbols file in the 1st place
<fabo> I know it's painfull
<Peace-> hi guys
<shadeslayer> hi Peace-
<Peace-> i wonder if there is a good way to overwrite vlcrc  without /etc/skel sstuff
<Peace-> because i did vlc service  menu ... but i need of dbus enabled by default for vlc
<Peace-> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Peace-: thats a question for #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<Peace-> well i am doing a debina stuff
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> *debian package
<Peace-> at least i am trying to
<shadeslayer> Peace-: uh, wait, then I mis understood the question, you're trying to package vlc?
<yofel> maybe you can put something in /etc/vlc/, I'm not sure what that folder is used for and how
<shadeslayer> yofel: hah, thiago made a follow up post to the earlier post, so now you have 2 posts to read :D
<Peace-> shadeslayer: no ... i did a service menu for vlc...
<yofel> great, I didn't even finish the first one yet ^^
<Peace-> shadeslayer: so... now i would like create a debian package and i did but... the vlcrc is a pain 
<shadeslayer> Peace-: sorry, I have no idea what you're trying to do :(
<Peace-> :D
<yofel> he needs to set a vlc setting globally
<yofel> and I'm clueless how to do that
<yofel> see vlc docs
<shadeslayer> don't some packages do that?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/vlc+append?content=118298
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't have the slightest idea where to point, but I'm sure I've seen some packages do that
 * Peace- actually is doing a lots more...  0.0  http://plasma-panels-script.googlecode.com/svn/Testingkubuntu/
 * yofel goes back to reading 8080 processor instruction set
<yofel> ancient technology is fun
<shadeslayer> yofel: wait till you read about the memory organization in 8086
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any 4.8 packages that I can work on?
<shadeslayer> We need to write a script to automate downloading everything, bumping kde-sc-dev-lates, debuild and upload, then fix any build errors
<jussi> shadeslayer: you just gave yourself a task.... ;)
<shadeslayer> jussi: will probably write it in the upcoming weeks, can't do it before start of feb
<shadeslayer> Shouldn't be too hard
<jussi> :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: you might want to recycle kgetsource then, that does half of that
<yofel> it's ruby though
<shadeslayer> gah, not ruby, I'll do it in pythorn
<shadeslayer> or bash ... 
<Peace-> shadeslayer: :) if you have time do a package for my plasma panels then :P
<shadeslayer> :{
<shadeslayer> s/}/P/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> silly kubotu
<yofel> you probably need to escape that ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Peace-> :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh btw, I don't need kgetsource, rsync ftw
<shadeslayer> I just rsync the entire src folder :P
 * yofel has an alias for that too
<shadeslayer> so we can just run the script on a EC2 machine / Machine that has a ton of bandwidth
<yofel> but that's rather heavy on your bandwidth
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: the aim is to get releases like 4.8.1 -> 4.8.4 out faster
<shadeslayer> since they don't require alot of changes
<yofel> I understand that, but you still need to build every package as a test
<shadeslayer> Not really, I'm more of the opinion of just upload the package and check the logs
<yofel> so auto-preparing a package makes sense, kgetsource does that
<yofel> batch preparing doesn't IMO
<yofel> you can't check for added files from the PPA logs
<shadeslayer> yofel: but you can just look at the build log and fix stuff with smaller uploads later on
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: but then what's the chance they add files in a bug fix release?
<yofel> tiny, but it happens
<shadeslayer> has that ever happened? ( I'm not implying it will not happen, just curious if this has ever happened "
<yofel> I think
<shadeslayer> hmm ... in that case, yeah, the script will have to test build
<ScottK> There was one file rename in 4.7.4.
<ScottK> So it's not unheard of.
<ScottK> (caused a build failure)
<shadeslayer> Heh, I just had another idea, parallelizing builds after kdebase/kdelibs and essential stuff gets build
<shadeslayer> *built
<shadeslayer> really difficult to pull off though
<yofel> doable, but then how are you going to manage collaboration?
<yofel> sure it's not a problem if Riddell does everything himself, but...
<ScottK> For point releases it's been mostly one person anyway.
 * Peace- mm :) my service menu for apt dpkg works fine
<yofel> hm, true
<ScottK> IIRC yofel did 4.7.3 and I did 4.7.4.
<yofel> yeah
<ScottK> And if it was easy to just run a script and heave it at a PPA, then it'd be ~easy to deal with.
<ScottK> (but I'm not putting my private key in some EC2 instance)
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, I could make it build and upload essential stuff first and then factor in the average time to build essential stuff from previous releases, make the script sleep for that time ( till now the packages are built in the PPA ) and then dispatch multiple builds
<yofel> you could use lplib to query the actual publishing state
<shadeslayer> the average time would need to be computed by hand though, don't think Launchpad can give me that data
<yofel> not sure if that shows the binaries though
<shadeslayer> hmmm ...
<yofel> maybe query by existing deb in architecture
<shadeslayer> possibly, you have more experience in that area ;)
<ScottK> You can query build status I believe.  It might be easier to toss it all up there and then have a retry script.
<yofel> or have the preparation script not only bump kde-sc-dev-latest but also the actual dependencies
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that's what I suggested earlier, but then you guys mentioned that files get renamed and stuff
<yofel> then LP could use dep-wait
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> then we probably need some sort of dictionary to match build deps in the control file
<shadeslayer> so if we find that word in build depends, bump it
<yofel> well, you can take the list from meta-kde
<shadeslayer> sounds like a neat project :P
<yofel> actually, you could just apply the whole list with sed. It'll just update what actually exists
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> it would unitfy our workflow too
<yofel> *unify
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> so, Download tars -> update build deps -> build -> check status of essential deps -> upload
 * shadeslayer will start working on this after exams
<shadeslayer> huh http://paste.kde.org/190082/
<shadeslayer> yay, no more silly packagekit timeout
<Quintasan> yofel: is packaging wiki up to date?
<yofel> no idea, best check the PPA for what's up
<Riddell> shadeslayer: work on anything not in ninjas already
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I want to automate it with ec2
<Riddell> but need to learn the APIs 
<debfx> the code of the scripts that generate http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/ are now on https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-web in case someone is interested in them
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-21
<Riddell> I got my new ADSL!
<Riddell> I can download and upload again!
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> I don't think I'll be able to do much 4.8 this weekend so anyone who wants to finish it off is welcome
<Riddell> I was doing the remaining packages alphabetically so just see what's in ninjas and carry on
<Riddell> wow it's so good typing without lag!
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell could either of you retry kdevelop-php and kdevelop-php-docs ?
<yofel> Riddell will have to do that, me haz no permissions
<shadeslayer> yofel: could you possibly backport KDevelop once you have time? I can only look at it after the 25th
<yofel> can try
<shadeslayer> just have to get through 4 more days ... then I don't have a exam for a whole month \o/
<yofel> my heavy exam time starts in a week, and lasts 2 -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4NR57ELY28s
<yofel> *drool*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: retrying
<ScottK> kdevelop-custom-buildsystem accepted.
<ScottK> agateau: massif-visualizer accepted too
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have a moment to let ipy out of binary New, that would be appreciated.
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> agateau: lintian didn't like something about the copyright format stuff, you ought to double check it for the next upload.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-22
<tim> hi, i'm running the 4.8 rc from the ppa ... on my machine the virtuoso-t process takes about 200% of the cpu ... 
<tim> the interesting point: i've disabled the 'Nepomuk File Indexer'
<tim>  any idea?
<jussi> hrm, found a tiny bug in muon - click the check box for system updates also deselects/selects application updates, but it is on the same branch of the tree. 
<ScottK> jussi: I'm mail john the taco as he doesn't seem to IRC much these days.
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> did someone package a newer plasma-widget-network-management recently? reported a bug earlier to day and Lamarque asked me to poke kubuntu devs to ship some newer 0.9 rc version than from last september
<SteveRiley> mine just updated in the last day or two... 0.9.0~rc4-0ubuntu1 0
<SteveRiley> from the precise repo
<yofel> got uploaded today
<freinhard> and in oneiric?
<freinhard> should get updated, 11.10 shipped some release candidate and the list of fixed bugs since last september really is long (besides there's no release yet)
<yofel> it can go into backports, probably together with KDE 4.8
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-14
<allee> yofel: libkscreen depends on qjson >= 0.8.0.  That's why it fails on qantal.  r copied from kubuntu/ppa to experimental and the quantal build restarted
<allee> s/ r / r needs to be /
<kubotu> allee meant: "yofel: libkscreen depends on qjson >= 0.8.0.  That's why it fails on qantal.  r needs to be copied from kubuntu/ppa to experimental and the quantal build restarted"
<yofel> done
<allee> thx
<ronnoc_> anyone else run into an issue with a recent update in Raring that gives a "AMD Unsupported Hardware" watermark after a recent update?
<ronnoc_> I must not be alone: bug 1098561
<ubottu> bug 1098561 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "unsupported hardware overlay after upgrade to raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098561
<Riddell> RC 3 tagging on thursday
 * Riddell adds to diary
<ScottK> Riddell: Alpha 2 is moved, so it should line up for 4.10.0 now.
<Riddell> lovely, thanks ScottK 
<Riddell> ScottK: kio-mtp and libwlocate in New should you be in a New mood
<Riddell> yay no kde packages on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> ScottK: I just noticed http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/alpha-1/
<Riddell> so uec also does alpha releases I guess
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> That was sort of not mentioned.
<yofel> shadeslayer: re tomahawk, you should be able to just copy the PPA stuff with a clean changelog and maybe a fix here and there
<shadeslayer> and copyright stuff
<shadeslayer> your packaging has no proper copyright iirc
<yofel> oh yeah, was too lazy for that
<shadeslayer> :P
<afiestas> are virtuoso pacakges build/link with -g ?
<afiestas> shadeslayer:  ? :p
<shadeslayer> you mean with debug symbols?
<afiestas> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> iirc no, but you could enable dbgsym to get some dbg packages I guess
<shadeslayer> I see libvirtodbc0-dbgsym
<shadeslayer> but that's only for ODBC libs I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> I also remember being poked about this earlier, and asked around why we didn't build with dbg symbols, but I can't recall the reason behind it
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> afiestas: we do we do!
<shadeslayer> "cd . &&   CFLAGS="-g -O2 -fstack-protector ...."
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doesn't do much good if the symbols aren't extracted but
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<shadeslayer> I'm not completely sure how the dbgsym stuff works
<afiestas> shadeslayer: from where do I get the symbols?
<afiestas> or Riddell :p
<shadeslayer> afiestas: There's no separate -dbg package I'm afraid
<afiestas> okz
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> afiestas: there should be a -dbgsym package though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/646616/
<afiestas> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> !dbgsym
<ubottu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<afiestas> I hate when you send me to a wiki page
<shadeslayer> afiestas: follow " If there is no -dbg package:"
<afiestas> with bazilion lines of text
<shadeslayer> I'm still trying to figure out where the -dbgsym package is
<afiestas> shadeslayer: should I go ahead with the instructions?
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> http://wiki.debian.org/AutomaticDebugPackages
<shadeslayer> afiestas: won't do you any good .... I can't see a -dbgsym package for it
<Riddell> there's no -dbgsym
<afiestas> oks
<afiestas> next time then
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> though that's the one package I'm aware of that intentionally has no -dbg package
<shadeslayer> build id's looks really cool
<apachelogger> I think I have seen ddebs somewhere on launchpad, so there is support for it I suppose 
<apachelogger> not sure if that has been widely discussed in ubuntu though
<shadeslayer> yes, you have to enable them manually
<apachelogger> why don't we do that? :P
<shadeslayer> dunno
<yofel> Space I guess
<yofel> and it would mostly duplicate our debug symbols
<shadeslayer> wtff
<shadeslayer> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/v/virtuoso-opensource/
<shadeslayer> that has the packages
<shadeslayer> but apt says it knows nothing about them
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, for libvirtodbc0
<yofel> that's all
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apparently they got lost after 6.1.0 ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: not really, that package is transitional
<shadeslayer> Oh .. ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: have a look at the build log though, seems to me a dbgsym packages should have been created
<shadeslayer> s/a/the/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "yofel: htheve a look at the build log though, seems to me a dbgsym packages should have been created"
<yofel> dh_strip -pvirtuoso-opensource-6.1-bin  
<yofel> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: all non-arch-all packages for this build platform amd64: virtuoso-opensource-6.1 virtuoso-opensource-6.1-common virtuoso-opensource-6.1-bin libvirtodbc0 libvirtuoso5.5-cil 
<yofel> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: packages to act on: virtuoso-opensource-6.1-bin 
<yofel> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: ignored packages: 
<yofel> virtuoso-opensource-6.1-bin is already stripped, ignoring
<shadeslayer> I think I'll shut up now
<yofel> it ignores everything except libvirtodbc0 
<yofel> the buildsystem completely ignores -g
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kamoso/+bug/1099154
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1099154 in kamoso (Ubuntu) "webcam keeps active after kamaso is already closed" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> hm, no
<afiestas> apachelogger: terminal output perhaps?
<apachelogger> please ask for it
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger goes needs to get dinner while tomahawk builds hog his machine
<apachelogger> language fail
<apachelogger> anywho, afk
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: tomahawk getting packages at last?
<Riddell> meh, I can't get the symbols file in libqaccessibilityclient to work on all arches, I'll just make it arch specific unless anyone wants to see what I'm missing
 * yofel gives it a try
<Riddell> yofel: I've got ec2s set up if it's useful
<Riddell> I added --with kde which I'd forgot
<Riddell> but it's still different on i386vs amd64
<yofel> my server should be fast enough, doesn't look like it'll be a long build
<Riddell> no it's not
<yofel> looks to me like it's missing a few {size_t} substs
 * yofel retries
<yofel> Riddell: uploaded again, was missing a symbols file that was confirmed on both archs + --with pkgkde_symbolshelper it seems
<yofel> hm, forgot to add --with kde. Does it need it?
<Riddell> hmm I thought --with kde included pkgkde_symbolshelper
<Riddell> I guess not, neurons still reconnecting
<Riddell> thanks yofel!
<yofel> yep, built now
<yofel> shadeslayer: adding --with-debug to virtuoso results in:
<yofel> ../libvirtodbc0-dbgsym_6.1.6+repack-0ubuntu1_amd64.ddeb
<yofel> ../virtuoso-opensource-6.1-common-dbgsym_6.1.6+repack-0ubuntu1_amd64.ddeb
<yofel> ../virtuoso-opensource-6.1-bin-dbgsym_6.1.6+repack-0ubuntu1_amd64.ddeb 
<yofel>  ../virtuoso-opensource-6.1-dbgsym_6.1.6+repack-0ubuntu1_amd64.ddeb
<yofel> so maybe that wouldn't be a bad idea
 * Riddell awards yofel elite packager of the day award
<yofel> thanks :P
<mikhas> Quintasan_, http://lists.maliit.org/pipermail/maliit-announce-maliit.org/2013-January/000022.html
<Riddell> ooh nice mikhas 
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> ScottK: do I want to use libboost1.49-dev or libboost1.50-dev?
<ScottK> Riddell: 49
 * ScottK double checks
<Riddell> but but it's 0.01 old!
<mikhas> Riddell, that release took much longer than expected … the road to Maliit 1.0 remains difficult.
<Riddell> Quintasan_: are you able to package that or will you need someone else to do it?
<yofel> Riddell: libboost-dev poins to 1.49. Unless that changes you'll get conflicts with 1.50 *somewhere*
 * yofel adds a missing t
<shadeslayer> yofel: sure, but why isn't it there to begin with?
<xnox> default is 1.49, you can use 1.50 if you need to. but we decided not to do boost1.50 transition ahead/without debian in raring.
<yofel> dunno, whoever packaged it didn't think he would have to manually enable debugging symbols?
<yofel> and since there's no -dbg package it probably wasn't checked either
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: let's enable it then
<shadeslayer> I don't see anything in debian that says they had it and removed it on purpose
<ScottK> Yeah.  1.49.
<yofel> me neither, changelog doesn't mention debuggin symbols at all
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'll upload with symbols then, easy to revert if it does something weird
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> yofel: and symbols?
<yofel> er
<yofel> debug
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> and do you plan on doing a separate -dbg package
<shadeslayer> or just let dbgsym do the job
<yofel> I think we can live with dbgsym's for now
<shadeslayer> cool :_)
<shadeslayer> lololol 
<shadeslayer> Unrecognized character \x10 at /home/buildd/.sbuildrc line 1.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> Riddell: could you please upload knavalbattle ubuntu3? It's not in the packageset yet
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> mm, well spotted
<yofel> more like apt told me :P
<ScottK> Anyone know of a reason not to release 4.9.4 to quantal-updates?
<shadeslayer> not really
 * shadeslayer checks if transmission was approved
<shadeslayer> nope, still there
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Not right now, but maybe in a bit.
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> not a big issue :0
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> I don't know of any regressions in 4.9.4 other than the ones we fixed... 
<shadeslayer> afiestas: btw dbg symbols now available for virtuoso, you'll need to enable the dbgsym repos
<jessie_> Has anyone packaged the new color management stuff?
<shadeslayer> colord?
<snele_> shadeslayer: thank you for backporting 4.10 rc2 to precise. do you plan to backport 4.10.x series (or atleast last 4.10.5 bugfix release)?
<shadeslayer> yep
<afiestas> shadeslayer: thanks !
<shadeslayer> afiestas: <3
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<yofel> Your build takes 4hrs or less to build - I think kdelibs already violates that
<yofel> unless you need to meed only one of those
<yofel> *meet
<shadeslayer> well ... I was thinking more along the lines of Plasma Active
<shadeslayer> because we can get PA builds up quickly
<shadeslayer> for Nexus 7 testing and what not
<yofel> yeah, as long as kdelibs is fine with less than 10 builds a week, wohooo \o/
<shadeslayer> if we have to upload kde4libs then we should just test build on the ARM farm and upload to the archive
<shadeslayer> yofel: apparently they just virtualize armhf ontop of i386 now :D
<yofel> I'll be happy if they tell me how they do that
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> #launchpad has some info
<shadeslayer> was just discussing it with them :)
<yofel> if that's the same setup that the armhf pbuilder guide uses, then I'll be interested to see how kdelibs does there
<yofel> I never got it to build in qemu-user-static
<shadeslayer> dunno
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-linaro/+bug/1077116 was what I got
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1077116 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "automoc4 segfaults when building in an armhf pbuilder on an amd64 host" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> haven't tried it on i386...
<shadeslayer> you ran automoc on the Nexus 7 @_@
<yofel> yeah? 
<yofel> it's not different from any other armhf hardware once you have ubuntu on it
<yofel> the CPU is even reasonably fas
<yofel> t
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-15
<allee> yofel: feel free to update libkscreen and add kscreen (both in bzr).  kscreen is now at least lintian clean.  Next I've to learn reviewboard to get license/copyright fixes upstream
<allee> ^^ in experimental ppa
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088150] KDE 4.9.4 refreshes screen brightness rapidly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088150 (by blubman)
<ScottK> 4.9.4 released to -updates
<soee> good morning
<oy> which package is needed for kde.mk ?
<oy> looks like pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> ScottK: yay thanks
<Riddell> allee: you don't need reviewboard for that, just ask me or someone else with commit access
<allee> Riddell: I should still have commit access.  But I prefer to get an okay.
<Riddell> allee: it's just adding a licence file that should have been added in the first place
<allee> Riddell: I've sent a lic/copyright fix e-mail to afiestas but it looks like it got lost
<Riddell> really waiting for an ok is just unnecessary beurocracy
<allee> Riddell: okay.  so I commit tonight
<Riddell> review needed! simon in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> fabo: Timo Jyrinki is working on qt 5 packages too?
<fabo> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> review needed! oyranos in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Quintasan> Riddell: Think I can handle it this weekend
<Riddell> lovely
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1099878] startkde ignores global Country setting @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1099878 (by Christian Affolter)
 * Riddell jumps on calligra RC
<allee> afiestas: have you 2-3 sentences (or more) that describe what libkscreen does (for the deb pkg description)
<allee> describing kscreen is much easier because it has user visible stuff
<Riddell> allee: usual practice is to copy & paste what kscreen does and add a paragraph just saying "this library provides common functions"
<allee> Riddell: I know, but in this I can ask the expert ;-)  (personally I don't like the usual practise but I can understand why it's usually done) 
<jessie> allee: Oh my! You are packaging kscreen?
<allee> jessie: yes, it's in bzr already
<jessie> WTF is bzr?
<yofel> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/ for a quickstart guide.
<allee> jessie: kubuntu/experimental has even a libkscreen pkgs.  Yofel had no time yet to upload kscreen
<yofel> ah yeah, I'll do it now
<allee> hi yofel :-)
<allee> thx
<jessie> I've never heard of bzr before.
<allee> jessie: :-)   kubuntu manages their pkging via bzr repositories.  This 'bzr' is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging
<jessie> I had no idea. Interesting. Advantages of bzr over git?
<allee> jessie: ease of use!
<jessie> Interesting. I may have to look into bzr now.
<ejat>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/kded/ktouchpadenabler.desktop', which is also in package kde-workspace-bin 4:4.9.97-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> ejat: hmm
<ejat> opss .. 
<ejat> any log or anything that i may help triage that 
<Riddell> nah it'll be easy enough to look at the packaging and fix
<Riddell> it's a change I made earlier today
<ejat> owh okie
<ejat> tx .. btw .. did you know someone working on Xorg driver? 
<Riddell> #ubuntu-x ?
<ejat> owh tx 
<yofel> allee: kscreen up
<ejat> Riddell: should i file a bug for the above error?
<Riddell> nah I'll got onto it
<ejat> ::)
<jessie> yofel: <3
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re poke armhf builds on kubuntu PPA
<shadeslayer> yay/nay ?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> kubuntu active PPA
<Riddell> mm what's the question?
<Riddell> do we have the option?
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, for that it makes sense IMHO
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh yes https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh and btw, I was also thinking of doing daily builds for PA
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sure, go for it
<yofel> shadeslayer: I abandoned the p-m builds we had in neon, so feel free to
<shadeslayer> yeah, I was thinking more along the lines of daily builds that one could install on the N7
<yofel> didn't we only get 10 builds per week?
<shadeslayer> sure, we could ask the admins to limit our daily builds
<shadeslayer> and we could call them weekly builds or sth
<yofel> hm, that would work I guess
 * Riddell still reads PA as Pulseaudio
 * yofel uses PA for both, so please watch the context :P
<ScottK> Palo Alto, CA
<shadeslayer> Penny Arcade
<yofel> Peter Altmaier (german minister for the environment)
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw kde4libs doesn't worry me, what worries me is kde-workspace which will take 8 hours :p
<shadeslayer> on armhf
<yofel> true :S
<shadeslayer> so ... we'll have to refrain from uploading -workspace and kdelisb
<shadeslayer> *kdelibs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/219278
<shadeslayer> anyone else who's interested ^
<shadeslayer> anyway, night
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-16
<allee> Mhmm, when a lib is GPL 2+, then  the code using the lib can't be LGPL 2.1+, right?  (other way round is okay)
<philwyett> Morning. There is a conflict in the package kde-workspace_4.9.97-0ubuntu3. The new patch adds the line to install 'usr/share/kde4/services/kded/ktouchpadenabler.desktop' but this line is also in 'kde-workspace-bin.install'
<philwyett> Also the file 'usr/lib/kde4/kded_ktouchpadenabler.so' is listed in the 'kde-workspace-bin.install' file.
<soee> good morning
<allee> yofel_: thx for your support and uploading!
<Riddell> < allee> Mhmm, when a lib is GPL 2+, then  the code using the lib can't be LGPL 2.1+, right?
<Riddell> allee: it's all the same linking chain so there's no difference
<Riddell> it's fine to do that
 * allee ponders
<allee> Wouldn't this allow to wrap any GPL2 code with open source LGPL layer and than link to the LGPL wrapper.  As LGPL allows linking without forceing to open source it,  closed source code could make use of any GPL  code it likes
<tsimpson> it could only make use of the wrapper, not the GPL code directly
<tsimpson> like how Qt can use GPLd libs, but still be LGPL
<Riddell> "GPL2 code with open source LGPL layer" the result would be GPL
<Riddell> because GPL linked with LGPL makes GPL
<mikhas> you'd need process separation to avoid that problem
<Riddell> s/avoid that problem/do an evil work around to avoid freedom/ :)
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yofel_> Riddell: as you were the one that originally disabled sanitizeBranch() in kubuntu-initial-upload, please review if this works for you: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/119
<Riddell> ok will take a look in a bit
<Peace-pavillion> mmm installig 13.04 from mini iso = fail 
<Peace-pavillion> :D some error selecting kde full 
<Peace-pavillion> o kubuntu full
<Riddell> does it say what error?
<Peace-pavillion> display is not set
<Peace-pavillion> :D
<Peace-pavillion> i am trying to set but i did not work 
<Peace-pavillion> :D
<Peace-pavillion> it*
<Peace-pavillion> mmm lightdm started but... doens't work funny cuz i am writing from 13.04 from another computer
<Peace-pavillion> :D wtf i forgot to install xserver-xorg-video-intel 
<Peace-pavillion> Riddell: btw if you use mini iso and select kde-full or kubuntu ful  i don't remember well it doesn't install the proper driver ?
<Peace-pavillion> infact installing that package video-intell it started 
<allee> Riddel, tsimpson: summarizing:  LGPL using GPL stuff is allowed, but as result is GPL, it makes not much sense because every user of the LGPL code is forced to obey the GPL, right?
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1099508
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1099508 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "missing FindHUpnp.cmake file" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> allee: makes sense from a code perspective
<apachelogger> the LGPL pieces are only GPL as part of the work that contains the GPL code
<apachelogger> i.e. the binary
<apachelogger> source-wise they are still different code pieces, so I could go ahead and take a function from the LGPL code and put it into LGPL Qt
<apachelogger> allee: it's pretty much the thing why companies don't like GPL  ... if they were to include GPL code in a product and publish that they'd have created a GPL licensed binary thus required to also publish the GPL containing code of the binary artifact
<apachelogger> (suffice to say there are ways to work around that... one of them being containing the GPL code in a *runtime loaded* *not necessary* plugin 
<apachelogger> then the GPL code is no longer part of the larger binary and one would only need to release the unaltered GPL code + whatever is used to create the plugin portion
<apachelogger> Peace-: ping
<apachelogger> anyone with raring around?
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, yup 
<BluesKaj> managed to get it installed yesterday , still configuring stuff
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: what's the output of apt-cache rdepends xserver-xorg-video-all
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> we have an armhf ppa now
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> virtual? :O
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> cool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/219278
<apachelogger> fabo: what's the roadmap for qt5 btw
<apachelogger> neato
<philwyett> Riddell: Have you addressed the ktouchpadenabler issue in raring from the last update?
<apachelogger> oh actually someone asked me about active3 the other day
<apachelogger> who as it? :O
 * apachelogger has 300 queries open
<yofel_> the ppa has some active3 build, shadeslayer will know more
<yofel_> shadeslayer: go rebuild PA3 as a test ;P
<apachelogger> PA3?
 * apachelogger notes that one is not to use PA for plasma active while apachelogger is around as PA is something different
<yofel> Plasma-Active 3
<yofel> for other interpretations of PA see channel backlog of yesterday evenign
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> I'll upload later tonight
<apachelogger> so at least two morons fell for your misuse of PA :P
<apachelogger> I'd rethink your acronym
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  http://pastebin.com/fbwh0afe
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: thanks
<apachelogger> so it makes no sense that peace- had the intel driver not installed
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, np
<apachelogger> as kubuntu-desktop should depend on xserver-xorg one way or another and that depends on all drivers and that depends on intel
<yofel> lightdm recommends xserver-xorg, that's how it gets pulled in usually I think
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, I have no xorg file , using nvidia 310.19 driver on 8400gs card
 * apachelogger notes that using nvidia binary blob before release is mostly a bad idea
<apachelogger> or say before rc
<yofel> the blob works fine
<apachelogger> ok
<yofel> (as long as you use the right one)
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: anywho, xorg configs are not necessary when autodetection works fine
<apachelogger> such that it creates the config in-memory when loading the driver
<apachelogger> in case that is what you meant ;)
<apachelogger> yofel: as long as they don't break ABI :P
<apachelogger> which usually happens around beta I think
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> tomahawk 0.6 building
<apachelogger> yofel: I upgraded jreen to 1.1.1 btw
<yofel> well, we can blame the Ubuntu-X folks for pushing new X right before beta then
<yofel> ah good
<yofel> oh, new tomahaw, wheee
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, just saying, I prefer not having broken X over having broken X so I usually use the free drivers until rc
<Riddell> philwyett: next on the todo list is htat
<apachelogger> tho now all my systems are intel again, so not needed anymore :D
<apachelogger> intel ftw
<apachelogger> also intel drver not so much :S
<yofel> no comment on intel. As for nouveau the performance is similiar to intel and I can't use my DisplayPort with nouveau
<philwyett> Riddell: Ok
<BluesKaj> yofel, i just ran nvidia-xconfig for safety's sake 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so that buildtime <4hrs is a constraint for arm ppa?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> but how would you know considering you cannot build with arm? :D :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I just estimated from archive builds
<apachelogger> but what if one wants to do that for a package that is not actually in archive
<shadeslayer> then you check it on the arm farm
<shadeslayer> that ScottK has
<ScottK> Which would work faster if apachelogger would re-enable the ice creaming.
<shadeslayer> well .. atleast have a super fast way of updating plasma active now
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> I looked into that
<apachelogger> and something was a astray
<apachelogger> and you were not around
<apachelogger> or perhaps it is all set up
<shadeslayer> whoop whoop whoop https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+build/4222034
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so what's the status of active 3 packages?
<Riddell> cos I see active 4 is in progress :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> now that we have armhf packages we can ask people to test them on their N7's
<shadeslayer> but it's mostly done
<shadeslayer> I think I need to update the rules a bit to point to the Active 3 branch
<Riddell> but what's stopping it being uploaded to the archive?
<shadeslayer> nothing apart from QA and updating rules
<shadeslayer> I have no idea if it works
<shadeslayer> because I haven't tested it at all
<Riddell> well does it work on your laptop?
<shadeslayer> didn't test, because I was working on other stuff after uploading it :(
<Riddell> interesting way of development :)
<Riddell> didn't you compile it locally and test?
<shadeslayer> I did, but did not test :P
<Riddell> "it compiles so it must work" :)
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<apachelogger> it's the way of the shades
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why n7 btw?
<Quintasan> Honestly I have no idea whatsover as to why I passed Algebra
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> ABSLOUTELY no idea.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: magic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no particular reason, it's just that alot of people in here seem to have an N7
<shadeslayer> and there's atleast some kind of support from Canonical for it
<Quintasan> First exercise was some equations with parameters magic - I was supposed to solve it using Gauss method but I failed somewhere in the middle
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah
<apachelogger> doesn't it run android?
<apachelogger> :P
<Riddell> yofel: that kubuntu-automation change looks fine at a glance, well get a chance to test it out tomorrow I guess :)
<Quintasan> oh my god
<Riddell> apachelogger: there are ways of putting ubuntu on it and we hope to have images built soon (we hoped this in october)
<apachelogger> I suppose I was trolling that fact :P
<Quintasan> How on earth did he grade that, I've pulled pure BS in the third question and it was apparently correct.
<yofel> Riddell: if it doens't poke me and I'll try to fix it - but simply turning that check off means loosing the out-of-sync-with-archive check for the branches
<apachelogger> Quintasan: when I was TA it regularly happened that a grade ended up in the wrong column :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=135828074517081&w=2
<apachelogger> unfortunately for the students I then checked and double checked :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Should things go as good as today we should have maliit-frameworks this Friday
<Riddell> reminder: reviews needed for simon and oyranos packages in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> Quintasan: excellent :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Thing is, I've got the paper back and he really gave me 5/5 points there
<apachelogger> spooky
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I've found that it helps if you just go with it :P
<Quintasan> It was pure (excuse my poor wording) bullshit
<apachelogger> if it had been calculus I could explain it :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: This ml post seems like another fail project ( see plasma-widget-kimpanel )
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kimpanel was fail?
<Quintasan> But this one might actually work out in case the user has fcitx installed since the developer himself is doing that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I just wanted you to be informed about it, I don't know anything about input methods to give an opinion
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Try running that in clean jp_JP install
<Quintasan> or cn_CN for that matter
<apachelogger> so it's bugged?
<Quintasan> Does it even have a maintainer?
<apachelogger> isn't it in workspace?
<Quintasan> Riddell: You need to tell me how to modify langpacks and not break anything if we want $ASIANLANG input method to work by default
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No idea. I don't really care now.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> also why modify langpacks?
<apachelogger> or to what end result
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Input methods by default my friend
 * apachelogger shoudl go buy dinner or soemthing or nothing as people refuse to talk to him today
<apachelogger> Quintasan: stop talking nonesense
<Quintasan> Wah,
<apachelogger> so what would you modify to get there?
<Quintasan> Go and install Kubuntu in some asian language and tell me inputting those symbols works.
<apachelogger> I fail to see the connection between a package providiing language files and localization TBH
<Riddell> Quintasan: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common/  script build-l10n.sh
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's not very elegant I'm afraid
<apachelogger> dude
<Quintasan> apachelogger: chinese langpack for example should pull ibus-pinyin
<Riddell> Quintasan: down at bottom it says cd language-pack-kde-$ubuntudep/debian/
<apachelogger> it's the most elegant bash you'll ever see
<Riddell> so there about you need to put in something to add whatever new dependencies you want
<apachelogger> it even has pointers!!#@!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so it is a matter of dependencies?
<Riddell> Quintasan: correction, it's the most elegant bash you'll ever see.  but nevertheless, it is bash.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Okay, I see. I will try doing it this weekend to, will push to bzr if it works.
<yofel> apachelogger: where the hell do you have pointers in there?!?
<apachelogger> RTFC
<Quintasan> apachelogger: more or less, things get more complicated if you have locale other than the language you want input but that's not reallty interesting
<apachelogger> case `eval "expr \"\$"$1"\" "` in
<yofel> apachelogger: oh, the eval stuff?
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> pointers for bash
<apachelogger> I had a nerdgasm when I came up wiht that
<apachelogger> it's so simple and yet so awesome
<Quintasan> if locale is jp_JP and you install japanese lang pack then the langpack itself should pull ibus-anthy
 * yofel tried to keep kubuntu-batch-backport non-nerd readable
<Quintasan> same for other asian languages
<Quintasan> yofel: You get negative points in apachelogger's nerdranking :P
<apachelogger> yofel: that's why most bash looks like crippled crap :P
<yofel> now you assume that I care about that :P
<apachelogger> people not wanting to establish sane standards
<yofel> apachelogger: IMO it looks rather sane
<Quintasan> yofel: You don't? Oh well 
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so, if it is just about dependencies it's easy to do
<Quintasan> I'm NOT sure if adding deps will solve everything
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in the template packaging you introduce another variable where you want the dependency
<Quintasan> I have to add them, test it and only then we will see.
<apachelogger> then you sub those in the build script
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can simply edit the deb for testing
<apachelogger> should be faster(tm)
 * Quintasan will advocate the switch to fcitx
<Quintasan> fcitx > ibus
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb -e foo.deb content
<apachelogger> ah, nay, wrong
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb -x foo.deb content
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb -e foo.deb content/DEBIAN
<apachelogger> then edit stuff in content/DEBIAN/
<apachelogger> to build a new deb
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb -b content bar.deb
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the calligra portion in build-l10n suppoesd to do?
<apachelogger> ah, I see
<apachelogger> spooky
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel: why not Recommends: calligra-l10n-$code?
<apachelogger> this if there seems like a not very scalable idea
<apachelogger> also the code seems to appear twice, for some reason
<apachelogger> anywho
 * yofel hasn't touched that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so to edit the entire magic ... you introduce a new variable in the meta packaging and then add a new sed to the bottom of build-l10n
<apachelogger> sed -i "s/aaaUBUNTULANGDEPbbb/$ubuntudep/g" $dfile
<apachelogger> like that
<apachelogger> somehwere you'll need to map languages to additional deps
<apachelogger> which you can do using the eval magic at the top of the file
<afiestas> 2 days ago shadeslayer told me that there are virtuoso debug symbols now (they weren't a few days ago)
<afiestas> how do I download them?
<yofel> !dbgsym
<ubottu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<yofel> go to the debug symbol packages part
<yofel> afiestas: note that the debugging symbols are only avaliable on raring
<afiestas> raring is 13.04, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> afiestas, yes it is 
<afiestas> can we have them for 12.10?
<yofel> by adding a -dbg package and putting that in some PPA it would be possible I guess
<sbivol> hi, I'm trying to build a custom ubuntu image with live-build and I have added the medibuntu archive to config/archives/medibuntu.list.chroot
<sbivol> I've also added medibuntu.key.chroot in the same folder. lb build stops with an error: „GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.com raring Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2”
<sbivol> what am I doing wrong?
<Riddell> what's lb?
<Riddell> what's the custom image?
<sbivol> Riddell: „lb” is a wrapper for live-build programs. custom image is the custom Live ISO image I'm trying to build
<sbivol> Riddell: this is the documentation that I'm folloowing: http://live.debian.net/manual/3.x/html/live-manual.en.html#368
<Riddell> that's a debian tool, no idea if it'll work on ubuntu
<Riddell> sbivol: is it a kubuntu remix you're making?
<Riddell> shadeslayer might have pointers for that
<shadeslayer> ohai
<shadeslayer> ok so
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization is the easy one to follow
<sbivol> Riddell: yes, it's a Debin tool, but heavily ubuntu-oriented. I just thought that the official Kubuntu images are also built with live-build...
<shadeslayer> they are
<shadeslayer> kind of
<sbivol> s/Debin/Debian
<shadeslayer> the squashfs is built by live-build then handed over to some tool that creates the actual CD
<shadeslayer> but live-build will suffice 
<shadeslayer> sbivol: I recommend installing ubuntu-defaults-builder
<sbivol> shadeslayer: is there a recipe for building an official Kubuntu image with live-build? at least to the squashfs stage
<shadeslayer> nope, but I have a script to create Netrunner Images
<shadeslayer> sbivol: see https://github.com/netrunner/live-build
<shadeslayer> more specifically netrunner-image-builder.sh
<shadeslayer> but that's heavily customized
<shadeslayer> sbivol: I recommend installing ubuntu-defaults-builder and playing around with /usr/bin/ubuntu-defaults-image
<sbivol> shadeslayer: thank you very much, netrunner-image-builder.sh is priceless
<shadeslayer> np :)
<shadeslayer> sbivol: if you get stuck, read the live-build manual :P
<sbivol> shadeslayer: I did, but it only says „Add the keys to config/archive”, with no mention of the key format or troubleshooting 
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> haha
<sbivol> It's a key error, but I have no clue what exactly is wrong with the key, since I extracted it from the medibuntu-keyring package
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/netrunner/live-build/blob/master/archives/medibuntu.key.chroot :P
<shadeslayer> it was fun when I started out because the version of live-build in the archive was pretty old
<shadeslayer> and then I asked cjwatson to updated lb and all hell broke loose because they changed the format
<sbivol> yep, I have the exact same key
<shadeslayer> so I had to redo everything
<sbivol> shadeslayer: I see that the official documentation is up-to-date, but all the tutorials on the internet are not suitable for the current live-build
<shadeslayer> yeah, the documentation is actually too new
<sbivol> oh, and I'm trying to build raring :)
<shadeslayer> sbivol: oh oh, if you're trying to build raring on anything but a precise machine it won't work
<shadeslayer> so I recommend building in a raring chroot
<sbivol> I'm doing raring on raring
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<shadeslayer> and the documentation on live.debian.net is for a different lb version than the one we have in Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> and the ubuntu one has some customizations
<shadeslayer> so if you find that the documentation has some feature while lb on your system doesn't really have, it's not a bug :P
<sbivol> shadeslayer: I'll keep that in mind
<Riddell> anyone got a windows 7 machine and able to test if ubiquity can detect the parition?  (from http://forums.netrunner-os.com/showthread.php?tid=134 )
 * shadeslayer needs to figure out a better way to add multiarch to ISO's
<Riddell> is anyone on raring able to apt-get install kubuntu-full ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: i have windows 7
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: have you installed kubuntu alongside it?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: no
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: you mean dual boot?
<Riddell> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: 12.10
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: also ubuntu 13.04
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: and the partition option during install correctly identified the windows partition?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: for what verison?
<Riddell> for 12.10
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: 13.04 was an upgrade from 12.10
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: 12.10 kubuntu , the partions where deteched normally?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: 12.10 kubuntu , the partions where deteched normally
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: great thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: Do you want me to confirm ?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: if you already installed 12.10 alongside windows 7 there's nothing more to confirm
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> although it's a mystery why that users had the issue and why the mint guy had the issue testing with kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: nope what?
<shadeslayer> cannot install kubuntu-full
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: fails in between or doesnt start?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's weird, it moans it can't install kde-workspace kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: does  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-full  work or break?
<Riddell> (no need to install it, just does it let you)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: checking
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but if I do  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-full kde-workspace kubuntu-desktop plasma-widgets-addons
<Riddell> it works fine
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: unmet dependencies 
<shadeslayer> O_O
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: can you pastebin the output?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/648728/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: more fun, kubuntu-full the task will install fine
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-full^
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/648734/
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: yes same as me.  thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: forgot to tell you , i have beta ppas enabled
<yofel> hm, in a raring chroot I get (with -proposed on if that matters):
<yofel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yofel>  kubuntu-full : Depends: kdegames but it is not going to be installed
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: yw
<yofel> which is because kmahjongg was rejected on i386 so nevermind
<Riddell> mm, was it?
<yofel> Riddell: does it fail with kubuntu-desktop already installed, or?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kmahjongg/4:4.9.97-0ubuntu2
<yofel> as in a plain raring chroot (without proposed), kubuntu-full seems to install fine
<Riddell> smelly old archive admin rejected it without telling me why
<sbivol> shadeslayer: I see that in netrunner-image-builder.sh you use „config/archives/ubuntu-defaults.chroot.list” instead of „config/archives/ubuntu-defaults.list.chroot”. The docs specify the second naming scheme. Is there a reason for that?
<shadeslayer> errr ... did they change it *again*
<shadeslayer> it was foo.list.chroot earlier
<shadeslayer> then they changed it to foo.chroot.list
<shadeslayer> sbivol: just go with foo.list :P
<sbivol> doh... confusing.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<jussi> wow
<jussi> dunno who made that nice new wallpaper, but WOW
<shadeslayer> which wallpaper?
<Riddell> the lovely oxygen team
<Riddell> come to fosdem and you can get a snazzy name sticker with the same
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/16/plasma-desktopb21967.png
<jussi> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> ah Elarun
<shadeslayer> and yes, it's extremely awesome :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell:kubuntu-full can be installed now after an updating
<sbivol> btw, regarding the wallpaper: with KDE 4.10 on Kubuntu 12.10, the images used for lightdm, greeter and desktop background are the same, but look very different
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: updatingkksysguard
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: updating ksysguard
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/648746/
<sbivol> the difference being in the way they are rendered. for example, the desktop background is very smooth, while the lightdm background has rough curves
<Riddell> bah, usb-creator-kde needs python3-ising
<xnox> whoops =/
 * xnox thought i did do it, did I not?!
<xnox> althought I only just fixed a bug in the helper script....
<Riddell> xnox: maybe you did, I'm testing from bzr now, but it's running very very slow
<Riddell> i.e. taking a very long time to copy an image to my usb stick
<xnox> Riddell: currently there is "sync" remount option in the raring package that I need to revert. as it's way too slow.
<Riddell> xnox: ./bin/usb-creator-kde in bzr uses /usr/bin/python and works fine but /usr/bin/usb-creator-kde in version 0.2.43 uses /usr/bin/python3 and breaks
<Riddell> does something change the header to /usr/bin/python3 at package build time?
<xnox> yes. dh_python3.
<xnox> Riddell: do you not want python3? or you just want it to work?
<Riddell> xnox: python 3 is fine, I'll look at porting it, will be interesting to learn how to do that
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1100377] package ktouchpadenabler 4:4.9.97-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescr... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1100377 (by mercuriete)
<Riddell> xnox: but could you tell me how to stop the sync mount option?  cos an hour to make an image isn't going to help my testing speed :)
<xnox> Riddell: look for ",sync" in the /usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper
<xnox> and remove it.
<Riddell> hmm, tried that, still mounts it with sync
<xnox> Riddell: kill the spawned dangling helper on the dbus....
<xnox> Riddell: make sure a new one is spawned....
<Riddell> that it, thanks xnox 
<Riddell> Mamarok: nicks in #kde-devel might be interesting to you
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1100377] package ktouchpadenabler 4:4.9.97-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescr... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1100377 (by mercuriete)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you have a look at transmission in the unapproved queue?
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you test https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "The Unapproved queue is empty. "
<Riddell> ah, quantal
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well it's all there but it needs ~ubuntu-sru to approve
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-17
<jussi> shadeslayer: testing now
<jussi> shadeslayer: I cant seem to make it connect :/ 
<Riddell> brr, cold today!
<jussi> Riddell: pesh, cold :P
<Riddell> yeah yeah you hardy arctic types are used to below zero, some of us like having our gulf stream to keep us warm
<Riddell> RC3!
<tazz> Riddell, I know what you mean, its cold here too. Its almost 24 Degrees Celsius.
<tazz> XD
<Riddell> tazz: I have a spare Kubuntu wooly jumper if you need it
<Riddell> yofel_: kate package seems to have ended up with version no of 4:4.9.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04
<Riddell> presumably just a script doing a funny thing?
<yofel__> Riddell: either that or bzr had a funny version. IIRC it just takes the version from there
<yofel__> Riddell: ah, kubuntu-archive-upload line 116ff needs improvement
 * Riddell runs kubuntu-initial-upload on RC 3
* yofel__ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.98_raring.html | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<Quintasan_> I is on a streak
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll be working on maliit today
<Quintasan> things went way better than I had expected
<Riddell> Quintasan: what things went better?
<Quintasan> tests
<Riddell> oh cool
<Riddell> well done :)
<Quintasan> unexpectedly I aced one
<Quintasan> the strangest part is that I did not prepare for it
 * Quintasan feels damn lucky
<Riddell> you're just a natural genius
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> hell no
<Quintasan> Riddell: or maybe, if you consider my inner random() function to generate the right answer :P
<Quintasan> whatever, I have to buy some food on way home and will get to it
<Quintasan> hopefully I will have plugins done as well this weekend
<jussi> grumble, wheres shadeslayer when I need him
<tsimpson> hiding from you, obviously :)
<jussi> hehe, yeah, likely
<jussi> but he did ask me to test something...
<Riddell> here's a question, would using -proposed not be as good as using kubuntu-ninjas?
<Riddell> ah but not secret I suppose
<Riddell> hmm
<yofel__> it also has a very high build priority so we get the packages built ASAP which is nice
<yofel__> the archive would be slower I think
<Riddell> really?  slower than a private PPA?
<yofel__> well, a private PPA has essentially the highest priority you can get on the PPA builders
<yofel__> if the archive has a queue we're sitting in there like everybody else
<Riddell> yeah, wouldn't want to be behind gtk packages :)
<yofel__> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think that netrunner user who had the install issue "windows not detected" was just confused by the lack of label
<Riddell> nothing on the installer says "windows" on the relevant partition
<Riddell> I can see how that would be confusing
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity.png  vs  http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity1.png
<Riddell> so if you're bored of packaging feel free to take that up, xnox will tell you it's not hard I'm sure :)
<Riddell> or we could convince agateau it's a KDE bug and counts as a last mile :)
<xnox> the text and widgets are there.... you just need to name them the same way....
<xnox> the kubiquity screenshot looks like ubiquity from ~maverick time.
<Riddell> it hasn't had much love indeed
<Riddell> I think it's more than a case of "just name them" there's a lot of code differences in the disk setup page alas 
<Riddell> yofel__: kubuntu_revert_285553e.diff is still needed, did you report that as a bug upstream?
<Riddell> hmm, brightness, isn't that afiestas's area?
<yofel__> IIRC ScottK already poked afiestas, not sure
<Riddell> 11:08 < Riddell> pinheiro: what's your opinion on the current state of the oxygen font?  is it ready for distros to pick up?
<Riddell> 11:23 < pinheiro> Riddell: you should include it
<Riddell> 11:23 < pinheiro> screen wise .... not so much
<Riddell> apachelogger: upstream go ahead for archive, want to put it in the archive or shall I?
<yofel__> I tried it as a system font for a day - didn't really work for me as I couldn't get the hinting settings right. Some character was always fuzzy - doesn't happen with the ubuntu font
<Riddell> right, that's why he's saying it's not for screen use
<Riddell> but then he's also saying ubuntu font isn't for screen use :)
<jussi> hrm, has anyone got a messed up chromium atm? 
<jussi> single tab is very weird looking for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd first clearify what exactly is a good idea to include in a distro .... there are like 3 copies of the font in various dirs or something :P
<Riddell> kubuntu-full seems to be installing ok now I fixed kdegames
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> jussi: ssup
<jussi> shadeslayer: see pm..
<dantti_laptop> hi, you may want to patch print-manager for 4.10 with https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeutils/print-manager/repository/revisions/d889135b42c809f29a83d0a386915cc88a1b82b6
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<dantti_laptop> it was reverted since upstream CUPS 1.6 doesn't support it, but ubuntu has a patched version that does.
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: I've added it to the notes, will upload a version with the patch later 
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Re the revert, afiestas was trying to fix the flickering.  I was going to write kde-devel/release about reverting upstream before 4.10, but didn't manage it yet.
<Riddell> shadeslayer, dantti_laptop: added
<dantti_laptop> thanks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1100377] package ktouchpadenabler 4:4.9.97-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescr... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1100377 (by mercuriete)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<oy> Riddell: oyranos package works
<Riddell> oy: from experimental PPA?
<oy> installed the experimental PPA, yes, is this meant with review?
<Riddell> yeah that's the one needing review
<Riddell> great that it works
<Riddell> now I need someone to review the packaging
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<Riddell> hint :)
<oy> ok
<apachelogger> no time, I am discussing hardware sound mixing :P
<yofel__> let's get 4.9.98 done so we can upload the backports first, after that we'll have plenty of time for reviews ;P
<yofel__> yay, workspace FTBFS o.O
<Riddell> agateau: ping?
<agateau> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> agateau: I need you git mastery
<Riddell> agateau: I just committed 245ba2956bd3fad7151ee46024d207917fdd1a06 to master in kde-workspace
<Riddell> then did a git checkout remotes/origin/KDE/4.10
<Riddell> then..
<Riddell> jr@gallus:~/src/kde/kde-workspace/libs/plasmagenericshell>git cherry-pick 245ba2956bd3fad7151ee46024d207917fdd1a06
<Riddell> [detached HEAD f72fa75] add missing linking target 1 file changed, 1 insertion(+), 1 deletion(-)
<Riddell> git add CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> git commit
<Riddell> but I get ..
<Riddell> nothing added to commit but untracked files present (use "git add" to track)
<agateau> Riddell: "git checkout remotes/origin/KDE/4.10" that looks wrong
<agateau> You should have switched to the KDE/4.10 branch with "git checkout KDE/4.10"
<agateau> then pulled the remote code with "git pull"
<agateau> then do the git cherry-pick
<agateau> You shouldn't have to do any "git add" or "git commit" after a cherry pick
<shadeslayer> but if you don't have that branch tracked, you need to do git checkout --track origin/KDE/4.10
<agateau> shadeslayer: doesn't git do this for you these days?
<shadeslayer> also, it's better to do a commit in 4.10 and then merge to master
<shadeslayer> agateau: dunno, old habit of mine I guess
<shadeslayer> I always do a --track
<agateau> yes, can't hurt
<agateau> Riddell: but then maybe we should first get you out of your "detached HEAD" state
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> agateau: no change
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/649766/
<agateau> Riddell: what does "git branch" says?
<Riddell> I don't want my head detached!  this git thing is dangerous!
<Riddell> agateau: http://paste.kde.org/649778/
<Riddell> dunno what sreich is doing in there
<agateau> ah no, so it's ok
<agateau> Riddell: when you do a cherry-pick, git creates a commit automatically
<agateau> no need to add or commit anything
<Riddell> oh wait I just did something
<Riddell> http://commits.kde.org/kde-workspace/374024abc92dcd73fa9fd19444803c85ae7c3145
<agateau> if you run git log you should see your commit
<agateau> can't see anything, but maybe it takes time to appear on quickgit
<Riddell> not very quick then!
<agateau> :)
 * agateau pulls from kde-workspace
<Riddell> why on earth do you not have to commit?  this is totally unintuitive
 * Riddell ports kde to bzr
<shadeslayer> "[USN-1694-1] RPM vulnerability"
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<agateau> Riddell: it makes it easy to do several cherry-picks in a row
<Riddell> agateau: sounds like it makes it easy to mess up!
<agateau> Riddell: commits are local anyway, so you can easily undo them before pushing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's not very nice, laughing at people with a security issue!
<Riddell> agateau: so did my commit get in?
<agateau> I see a commit which says "add missing linking target" from you on KDE/4.10
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> I am git master!
<agateau> :)
<agateau> Riddell: next time, use --no-commit if git cherry-pick frightens you :)
<shadeslayer> or better yet commit in 4.10 first :P
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1100832] Ubuntu System Settings back to Normal/Factory reset, after start/restart Computer @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1100832 (by Daniel Yunus)
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kmag depends on libqaccessibilityclient-dev, but the latter is not in the archive
<shadeslayer> should I copy it from experimental?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's in New
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> not sure what to do about hurrying that along
<Riddell> yeah copying from experimental would be good
<shadeslayer> okay, copying from experimental
<yofel> evening
<shadeslayer> hi yofel
<shadeslayer> fun, the plasma mobile armhf build failed
<shadeslayer> wut
<shadeslayer> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: rtld.c: 1311: dl_main: Assertion `_rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_libname->next == ((void *)0)' failed!
<yofel> what?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128669421/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.plasma-mobile_3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you copy libwlocate too?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope
<yofel> ok, I'll do it
<Riddell> marble will need that
<shadeslayer> doing it
<shadeslayer> erm okay
<shadeslayer> should I talk to the LP build people
<yofel> done
<shadeslayer> I think it might be the issue yofel reported against qemu
<shadeslayer> though I don't remember the bug number for that
<yofel> firefox to the rescue - bug 1077116
<ubottu> bug 1077116 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "automoc4 segfaults when building in an armhf pbuilder on an amd64 host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077116
<shadeslayer> it was something related to moc-qt4 and I see that the build fails as soon as moc-qt4 is called
<yofel> it is automoc that fails
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> time to talk to the lp people I guess, googling the error doesn't give anything
<yofel> would be good if you could, nobody paid attention to me
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * yofel goes backporting libqa... and libwlocate in the meanwhile
<shadeslayer> hehehe
 * yofel wonders what this is: -./usr/bin/accessibleapps
<Riddell> yofel: it's a test application 
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> fregl can confirm
<yofel> ah ok, sounds plausible
<Riddell> ScottK: kate breaks because the .py files are put into site-packages instead of dist-packages, 4.9.97 no longer compiles either so it's not a change in kate but something in the stack, any bright ideas on what?
<Riddell> ${PYTHON_SITE_PACKAGES_INSTALL_DIR} changed I guess
 * yofel remember reading a mail about something like that on kde-release
<Riddell> mm FindPythonLibrary.cmake from kdelibs has changed a bit
<fregl> yofel: yes, it is our little test tool for accessibility - similar to accerciser from gnome. not so important for packaging, but might be nice to have if it's not too much work :)
<yofel> Riddell: did you try building kate with INSTALL_PYTHON_FILES_IN_PYTHON_PREFIX set to true?
<Riddell> mm no, that would probably do it as well
<Riddell> but hardcoding "site-packages" must be wrong
<Riddell> we don't want to have to set INSTALL_PYTHON_FILES_IN_PYTHON_PREFIX for everything
<yofel> true :/
<yofel> Riddell: maybe hardcode it to true for now in FindPythonLibrary.cmake?
<Riddell> kindae defeats the point no?
<yofel> well, this seems like a change trageted at devs from what I understand. I don't see a reason to use it for the distro packages
<Riddell> well it works fine and puts them in the right place except it hardcodes "site-packages"
<Riddell> but I guess settings INSTALL_PYTHON_FILES_IN_PYTHON_PREFIX by default is much the same as reverting to the old version
<yofel> yeah, as the previous default was asking python where to put it
<yofel> I guess a mix of both would be needed here
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: I'm not convinced this does work
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/649838/
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: is it quantal?
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: does that file has #include <cups/adminutil.h>
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: no this is on raring (development ubuntu)
<Riddell> yes #include <cups/adminutil.h> is in ./libkcups/KCupsServer.cpp
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: ok, I'm using quantal maybe they removed the cups patch from raring, is CUPS_SERVER_REMOTE_PRINTERS defined in adminutil.h?
<Riddell>  /*#  define CUPS_SERVER_REMOTE_PRINTERS "_remote_printers"*/
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: nope
<Riddell> from changelog..
<dantti_laptop> ok, then it's probably stick to upstream CUPS now, up to you if you want to update it in quantal then...
<Riddell>   * debian/patches/forward-port-cups-1-5-x-cups-browsing.patch: Removed the
<Riddell>     forward-port of CUPS broadcasting/browsing as from cups-filters 1.0.27
<Riddell>     on we have cups-browsed which does Bonjour browsing for us making the
<Riddell>     patch unneeded. This eliminates also a crash bug in cupsd (LP: #1086019,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086019 in cups (Ubuntu Quantal) "cupsd crashes regularly (daily)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086019
<Riddell>     LP: #1061063, LP: #1061069).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061063 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Raring) "[FFE] Reimplement automatic appearing of CUPS queues broadcasted by a remote CUPS server" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061069 in cups (Suse) "CUPS 1.6 has major incompatible changes. Do not use CUPS 1.6.1 on stable Ubuntu releases" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061069
<Riddell> maybe I should have pastebinned that :)
<dantti_laptop> hehe
<dantti_laptop> I guess I need to update to raring...
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1065096] Certain keyboard shortcuts disappear between 4.9.1 and 4.9.2 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1065096 (by Peder Chr. Nørgaard)
<Riddell> raring is where all the cool kids are at
<dantti_laptop> well I like to live a bit stable :P tho I need to compile a new kernel and find a way to fix my HID/udev issues... 
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if I should be worried that my uploads to ninjas are disappearing
<shadeslayer> or just being processed really slow?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: seen ScottK
<kubotu> ScottK was last seen 6 hours, 42 minutes and 14 seconds ago, saying "Riddell: Re the revert, afiestas was trying to fix the flickering.  I was going to write kde-devel/release about reverting upstream before 4.10, but didn't manage it yet." in #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> kubotu: seen SteveRiley
<kubotu> SteveRiley was last seen 27 days, 16 hours, 3 minutes and 27 seconds ago, joining #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> Riddell: not only yours...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: SteveRiley has e-mailed me more recently
<Riddell> yofel: well now I don't feel so special
<yofel> and add a 3rd person to the phenomen (#launchpad)
<yofel> guess someone broke the importer
<jackyalcine> how do I get to Raring Alpha?
<jackyalcine> :(
<Riddell> jackyalcine: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/alpha-1/
<jackyalcine> sahweet! :)
<jackyalcine> ah, but I wanted to add packages to my system  to get it :(
<jackyalcine> this works with a liveusb, though, thanks
<yofel> Riddell: uploading should work again, according to stgraber someone might reprocess the lost ones
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<Riddell> Amarok 2.7 final tarballs available for packaging
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<Riddell> someone get onto it ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-18
<BarkingFish> good morning :)
<BarkingFish> just had an interesting little discussion in #kubuntu with someone called TheLordOfTime - apparently, he's been informed by the release team and the core team that only Ubuntu calls itself an LTS  :)
<BarkingFish> I called him out on it, using http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release as a source, and he gets all huffy with me and rageparts :)
<BarkingFish> back in a moment, gotta refire the housebrick.
<ScottK> Someone tell BarkingFish it's been fixed.
<soee> good morning
<Peace-> sleep => eth doesn't work anymoere 12.10 
<Peace-> <info> (eth0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.
<soee> i see raring RC3 ready :)
<soee> nice, any news about backport ?
<Riddell> soee: still on raring, needing testing
<soee> ah, i can test it on VM tonight
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1074371] In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074371 (by Ganton)
<yofel_> hm, ninjas is running out of space... what is the janitor doing...
<Riddell> 10.0 GiB (99.61%) of 10.0 GiB
<Riddell> hmm yes
<Peace-> Riddell: do you know something about supend and ... eth problems with network manager in rarirn ?
 * yofel tries to make kubuntu-ppa-build-status work on staging
<Peace-> i am connected via wifi and it works after supend but eth0 won't do it 
<Riddell> yofel: I would guess that's the packages for precise taking up extra space
<Riddell> Peace-: nope
<Peace-> mmm this installation of rarin is strange
<yofel> Riddell: hm, before we uploaded 4.9.98 we had space though. I think it's just the janitor being a bit too lazy...
<Peace-> i have done mini iso installation => kde-full selected 
<yofel> Peace-: any hints in dmesg from the wakeup log?
<Peace-> and it failed to install something 
<Peace-> i guess some package
<yofel> kde-full won't install kubuntu though
<Peace-> then i have removed kde-full from the installation list and it worked
<yofel> (at least some parts not)
<Peace-> after that i ahve installed kubuntu-desktop and kde-full 
<Peace-> and it did not installed xorg-xseerver-video intel but i dunno maybe it's correct in this way
<Peace-> now :D eth doesn't connect after suspend 
<Peace-> the weird thing is that i have another pc with raring that just works well 
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> yofel: ok i will paste the error
<Peace-> yofel: <info> (eth0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.
<yofel> hm, that's hardly suprising unless you have ip6
<Peace-> yofel: <warn> (eth0): DHCPv4 request timed out.
<yofel> ok, that's worse
<yofel> does ifconfig show the interface as up?
<Peace-> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/650342
<Peace-> yofel: for me is yes
<yofel> what does dhclient say if you run it yourself
<yofel> ?
<Peace-> yofel: i need to run just dhclient on konsole?
<yofel> sudo dhclient eth0 should work
<Peace-> yofel: mm :D seems nothing 
<yofel> o.O
<Peace-> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/18/plasma-desktopvd1995.png
<yofel> then I'm clueless
<Peace-> infact is strange
<yofel> try #ubuntu+1, maybe someone's awake
<Peace-> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545057
<Peace-> yofel: ah no there  is no problem i mean i can reboot 
<Peace-> or just use wifi 
<yofel> true, but still...
<yofel> ok, kubuntu-ppa-build-status now supports non-ninja tracking \o/
<yofel> (thanks go to debfx for good script design..)
<shadeslayer> err sorry for disappearing last night, a combination of rain + power outages knocked out my ISP
<Peace-> shadeslayer: :D
<Riddell> yofel: are you thinking of using staging for RC3 backports?
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> otoh I figured out what was causing my video to not show up in pgst 
<shadeslayer> so not a total loss
<yofel> shadeslayer: could you guys please decide whether you don't have electricity because it's too hot or because you get shortcutted due to rain?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> yofel: I just backported qextserialport into ninjas, a new marble dependency
<yofel> raring?
<Riddell> it's in the archive (debian sync)
<Riddell> and I uploaded it for quantal and precise to ninjas
<Riddell> so I'd say TODO for the day is: backport RC3, upload RC3 to raring archive, package amarok
<Riddell> who wants what?
<yofel> I'll copy what's needed into staging and then throw the backports in there, I don't think we really need to wait for the release announcement to put them there
<yofel> if someone uses them before that and it breaks it's his fault
<Peace-> yofel: mm i have solved bymyself
<Peace-> yofel: :S with dhcp fails 
<Riddell> yofel: groovy
<sem_> mah with  static ip works again
<Riddell> I'll get it uploaded to raring once I've tested
<Peace--> Riddell: system settings => input device => touchpad => crassh
<Riddell> Peace--: hum, I agree
<Peace--> Riddell: you got it too ?
<Riddell> yep
<Peace--> *.*
<shadeslayer> use synaptiks
<shadeslayer> that particular KCM uses python2 whereas the kcm is built against python3
<Peace--> ah
<yofel> apachelogger: didn't you plan to fix something there? ^
<shadeslayer> and when I mean use synaptiks, I mean type 'synaptiks' in krunner :P
<Peace--> :P
<Peace--> sbivol:
<Peace--> srr
<Peace--> shadeslayer: funny i have not a touchpad it says 
<shadeslayer> haha
<Peace--> well i use a mouse so no problem at all :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Peace--> bb
<shadeslayer> yofel: what happened to quantal/precise backports status page?
<yofel> I'm NOW starting to upload - there is nothing to generate stats from
<jussi> has anyone got a lightdm theme for kubuntu that actually looks nice? 
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> jussi: poke d_ed
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> why have all my applications lost their menu bar in RC3?
<jussi> Riddell: is the menu gone? or just hidden?
<Riddell> it's gone
<jussi> ouch
<Riddell> Menubar Style is set to In application
<jussi> Riddell: has chromium lost its initial tab also? (mine has)
<Riddell> no chromium still has tabs, and that would be unrelated anyway
<jussi> shadeslayer: Ill wait for d_ed to come in and Ill POUNCE on him...
<shadeslayer> :D
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, I know unrelated, but just asking for some confirmation from someone, as you all ignored me yesterday
<jussi> :P
<Riddell> hum, I can get menus back by setting them to window bar then back to menu bar
<Riddell> hum
<jussi> shadeslayer: see the ubuntu lightdm theme is nice... but the kubuntu one..........
<shadeslayer> I know :)
<jussi> Riddell: and the normal ctrl+m didnt help...?
<shadeslayer> it'd be nice to get some sort of designer to design it
<jussi> shadeslayer: ++
<shadeslayer> and not a developer design it
<jussi> shadeslayer: who was our resident designer here...
<jussi> apart from nuno...
<shadeslayer> idk
<Riddell> sheyton did some back in the day
<jussi> ahh yes, thats right. not around atm
<jussi> I wonder how hard it is to do - might try my hand at it
<shadeslayer> it's all QML
<shadeslayer> and they say QML is easy
<jussi> apparently...
<jussi> shadeslayer: If I make a pretty picture, will you implement it? 
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> err no
<shadeslayer> I don't like QML
<jussi> bwahahah
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> or rather, I don't like typeless languages in general
<shadeslayer> they make my head spin
<jussi> hehe
<yofel> shadeslayer obviously doesn't do enough script programming
<shadeslayer> not alot :)
<yofel> (I understand your point though)
<shadeslayer> I lurv my C's and C++'s
<yofel> do we have some C like scripting language? (besides csh I mean)
<shadeslayer> go?
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> they implemented the nexus 7 brightness handling and screen rotation stuff in go
<yofel> ok, packages going up, will take a while
<shadeslayer> but that takes up quite some memory ( 1.8 MB's )
<shadeslayer> so they're going to re-implement it in C as a daemon
<jussi> lol
<jussi> hrm, so, be patient with me - Qt creator would be the place to begin with for the lightdm thing?  or? 
<yofel> fun thing I saw recently was exception handling for OutOfMemoryError's in a java application I was asked to extend
<shadeslayer> jussi: hmm ... no idea ...
<yofel> that code was from around 2002 though
<jussi> I guess Ill start by grabbing the source of lightdm-kde-greeter from the repos...
<yofel> geh, the backport script can't handle the a suffix in 4.9.98a
<Riddell> only 1 of them, just do it manually?
<yofel> that's what I'm doing for now
<yofel> I'll try to make the script handle that a bit better later
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> trying out a new ec2 install and none of the applications have menus either with 4.9.97
<Riddell> so I guess it's nothing new
<yofel> shadeslayer: kde up for both, l10n up for quantal, l10n for precise will take a while longer
<Riddell> kubuntu-archive-upload is taking is usual age to run
<Riddell> I'm working on amarok in the mean time
<Riddell> The name's Riddell http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-card.jpg
<Riddell> shadeslayer, Quintasan_: how's that?
<apachelogger> yofel: the kcm still needs porting
<shadeslayer> finally have internets :D
<shadeslayer> ooohh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you already got them printed?
<shadeslayer> and you have your @ubuntu.com address on them :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: the kpythonpluginmanager is built for both python and python3.
<shadeslayer> oh
<ScottK> If the python stuff is trying the python3 version, we need to fix that.
<shadeslayer> then why does synaptiks crash via systemsettings?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> it's kind of weird
<shadeslayer> because if you start synaptiks standalone it works
<shadeslayer> bah, how long does it take to ack SRU's :(
<ScottK> /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-33m.so 	python3-pykde4
<ScottK> /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so 	python-kde4
<shadeslayer> and for some reason I don't see transmission in the precise queue
<ScottK> So python shouldn't even recognize the python3 one as a valid python so file.
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> errr ... aren't we a bit early with uploading the tarballs?
<shadeslayer> I thought 4.9.98 was still embargoed
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> install plasma-active on the desktop completely screws your desktop settings
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-19
<jussi> JontheEchidna: just filed a nice crash bug for you :)
<Riddell> whee snow!
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.7
<soee> Riddell, what about dke 4.10 rc3 for quantal ?
<Riddell> soee: looks all ready to test in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> hi, 4.10 rc 3 testing needed
<sbivol> Riddell: I'd like to test it. where do I begin?
<Riddell> sbivol: on raring or quantal?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, 4.9.98?
<sbivol> quantal, but I'm prepared to install raring if it's of more use
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes
<Riddell> sbivol: add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging
<Riddell> and dist-upgrade
<Riddell> and see what breaks :)
<BluesKaj> gotta reboot , just updated/upgraded on 13.04
<soee> will test it on quantal
<Riddell> BluesKaj: with raring-proposed enabled?
<BluesKaj> ok , I've been on 4.40 all along and the last upgrade restored the Toolbar and Menubar on all apps so far ...they were missing and unretrievable 
<soee> is it me or launchpad bandwich is limited to ~ 60 kB/s ?
<BluesKaj> err 410
<Riddell> soee: it's pretty slow for me
<soee> Riddell, ok thank you
<sbivol> Riddell: I've upgraded via Muon and rebooted. everything's good. 
<Riddell> sbivol: yay thanks
<soee> Riddell, quantal upgrade RC2->RC3 without any  problems on my laptop
<Riddell> groovy
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks for updating the wiki and for the Amarok package, of course :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: thanks to the Amarok team for another shiny release
 * yofel still gets kde bug 310486 in a quantal VM
<ubottu> KDE bug 310486 in general "Unable to logout/reboot after KDE upgrade." [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310486
<soee> oh i thought that my be related to nvidia drivers issue or something with this reboot
<soee> but i can confirm this - i get only darks screen when wanted to reboot 
<yofel> well, this only happens on 4.9->4.10 upgrades, not 4.9.97->4.9.98
<soee> and nothing happen 
<yofel> or does it?
<soee> yofel, i had it, and after waiting like 1 minut with dark screen i just restarted my laptop
<yofel> yeah, that's what you'll see with that bug
<sbivol> today I upgraded 4.9.97->4.9.98 and had no issues rebooting via Alt+Ctrl+Shift+PgUp. didn't try from the dialog...
<BluesKaj> BBL, gotta push some snow
<markey> my Chromium is acting a bit weird, after the upgrade from 22 to 23
<markey> gobbles heaps of memory
<markey> and slows down the whole system after a while :)
<BluesKaj> yup , I dropped it , due it's failure to intergrate with kde settings , especially fonts
<BluesKaj> markey, the tabs are unreadable on a large monitor with hi res
<markey> BluesKaj: I didn't notice any change in UI rendering
<markey> but then again, my display isn't very high res
<markey> regarding the memory consumption and freezing, Mamarok is having the same issues with v23
<markey> basically, it appears to be leaking memory
<BluesKaj> markey, yes , I have heard reports about hight cpu usage on chromium , suspect it's the flash plugin 
<markey> not so sure about that. Flash is the usual suspect, but I don't have it active in a tab very often. except for youtube
<markey> also, the Flash plugin wasn't upgraded I think
<BluesKaj> markey, well, a lot of sites have flash embedded , and Firefox seems to handle them using fewer resources than chromium
<BluesKaj> I liked chromium , but it just isn't right for my setup
<yofel> anyone an idea how to debug a stuck kdeinit? After upgrading my desktop to 4.9.98 startkde gets to start start_kdeinit_wrapper, which runs kdeinit and then it just stops
<yofel> xsession-errors: http://paste.kde.org/651134
<afiestas> raring says Kernel is 3.8.0 but 3.8 has not been released yet
<afiestas> is there anyway of checking which -rc the kernel actually is?
<yofel> afiestas: kernel image package changelog. 3.8.0-1 is based on rc4
<afiestas> yofel: how do you know?
<afiestas> I mean, how can I check that myself?
<yofel> sec
<yofel> afiestas: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.8.0-1.5
<yofel> they always put the mainline kernel version in the changelog 
<yofel> afiestas: if you have it installed you can just read /usr/share/doc/linux-image-3.8.0-1-generic/changelog.Debian.gz (replace version as needed)
<yofel> Riddell: can it be that after uploading things to raring you didn't push the release commit in the branches to launchpad?
<yofel> kmahjongg still says UNRELEASED
<soee> afiestas, are you on 13.04 ?
<afiestas> soee: yes
<afiestas> yofel: thanks !
<soee> afiestas, works fine? usable ?
<afiestas> soee: for what I do, yes
<shadeslayer> afiestas: or, you know, apt-get changelog linux
<shadeslayer> replace linux as needed
<sbivol> shadeslayer: one does not simply replace Linux
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Jacky> +1 ^
<Jacky> lol
<Riddell> yofel: pushing
<yofel> shadeslayer: isn't kubuntu-meta already in beta?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> just something that stuck out
<yofel> shadeslayer: where do you see kubuntu-meta in staging?
<shadeslayer> Source	Uploader	Published	Status	Series	Section	Build Status
<shadeslayer>   kubuntu-meta - 1.254-4.9.97~ppa2	(changes file)	yofel	2013-01-10	Published	Precise	Metapackages	
<yofel> in staging?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages?field.name_filter=kubuntu-meta&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, that's aredy in beta
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> ksnakeduel is still building, want me to wait ?
<shadeslayer> wut
<shadeslayer> silly launchpad
<yofel> huh, I reuploaded that
<yofel> because i386 was stuck
<shadeslayer> ah it's *still* stuck 
<shadeslayer> Currently 1 package building and 0 packages waiting to build.
 * shadeslayer runs script
<yofel> opening the build gives an oops, so ignore it
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> I've seen loads of those today
<shadeslayer> thought it was a temporary issye
<shadeslayer> *issue
<yofel> well, worse is that builds are randomly failing without reason
<yofel> and that a lot
<shadeslayer> yofel: read Ubuntu Devel? 
<yofel> not yet...
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh, about...?
<shadeslayer> the desktop sharing thread
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh, subject? I don't see it somehow
<shadeslayer> Desktop sharing - security issue
<yofel> ah, NOW
<yofel> hum
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, stgraber's response seems to clean that up
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> oh shit
<yofel> ...?
<shadeslayer> yofel: err I somehow managed to press ctrl-c when running the copy script
<yofel> just run it again
<shadeslayer> oh cool, it gives me 400's
<shadeslayer> "[HTTP 400]: same version has unpublished binaries in the destination archive for Quantal, please wait for them to be published before copying"
<shadeslayer> I thought it'd error out or sth
<yofel> it did at the beginning :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> cool, all done
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-20
<ronnoc> Hey all. Opened a bug report on BKO about constant K3b crashing and got a response about Ubuntu using an antiquated version of FFMpeg. I would post elsewhere but since the Devs seem to think that this might be the reason for the crash, I'm posting here as well.
<ronnoc> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312317
<ubottu> KDE bug 312317 in general "K3b crashes whever a non-audio file is clicked in the file-picker dialouge" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<Quintasan> Can has not broken --list-missing implementation
<Quintasan> Riddell, ScottK: maliit-framework is done with the exception of tests, in 0.93.0 they did not run because of lack of X session (xvfb didn't help - they crashed) and in 0.94.0 they do not compile (unless I'm doing something wrong). Do you think it's possible to get maliit in without tests?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah that should be fine
<Quintasan> I'd still like a final review Riddell
<Quintasan> dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.94.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<soee> :) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI3ODk
<wakeup> Hello everyone,
<wakeup> I am currently translating documents into Turkish.
<wakeup> When I follow the link Help Translate on Launchpad, it suggested me translating oneiric templates. I almost complete translations, but today I saw another translations of kubuntu-docs on Raring trunk list.
<wakeup> Should I continue the translation with oneiric (https://translations.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/oneiric/+lang/tr) or did I waste my time by not translating Raring files (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+lang/tr/+index?batch=75&memo=150&start=150)? Because I cannot see my old translations in Raring files.
<wakeup> any replies?
<tsimpson> wakeup: it's a weekend, give it some time ;)
<wakeup> hehe :). but I would like to complete translations for 13.04 release :)
<wakeup> if I translated the wrong release, then I dont have enough exciteness to translate the new version again :/
<Riddell> hi wakeup 
<wakeup> hello
<Riddell> wakeup: docs havn't been updated for raring but we expect SteveRiley_ to do so soon
<Riddell> so probably not worth translating yet
<wakeup> hmm.
<wakeup> so should I continue with oneiric?
<Riddell> that's only worth doing if someone bothers to package it after
<Riddell> which I'd do but you'd need to poke me to make sure I do it
<wakeup> ok, because probably I can make it till 13.04
<wakeup> thank you
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Guest4110> Hi. Will there ever be a deb-package for Plasmate so it's easy to start doing plasmoid development?
<shadeslayer> Guest4110: when they do a release, sure
<Riddell> allee: kscreen is out! how's the packages?
<yofel_> allee: from a quick glance they work but need cleanup - some snapshots are in experimental
<yofel_> er, Riddell ^
<BluesKaj> bbl
<allee> Riddell, yofel_: mostly done.   kscreen-console need a manpage, I've to check what/why some warnings.  Other open items are listed in TODO.debian
<allee> Not sure if I find time tomorrow, probably Tuesday.  Everybody's invited to apply polishing touches 
<allee> Riddell: kscreen out?  Found noting in git log, projects.k.o homepage or blob 
<allee> Where is it?
<Riddell> allee: he posted to kde-packager
<Riddell> Packages should be moved to ftp.kde.org/unstable/*kscreen shortly, tags have                                                                                 
<Riddell> been pushed                                                                                                                                                   
<allee> ah
<Riddell> [1]http://community.kde.org/Solid/Projects/ScreenManagement/Install                                                                                          
<allee> I've build pkg this afternoon and pushed to bzr.  But had not much time testing them.  
 * allee does a bit of final polishing ...
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-13
<jarkko> anyone here?
<valorie> keep in mind it's Sunday, and night in Europe
<shadeslayer> hi
<valorie> how's india, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> jarkko: ssup
<shadeslayer> valorie: cold
<valorie> colder than Barcelona!?
<shadeslayer> I was internetless for 4 hours :(
<shadeslayer> valorie: yeah :P
<valorie> ewwwww
<shadeslayer> valorie: OTOH less cold than the US :D
<shadeslayer> jarkko: you had a question?
<jarkko> /etc/lsb-release this file should be upgraded where to report?
<shadeslayer> for which release?
<jarkko> i am using kubuntu 13.10 and it says i have ubuntu
<shadeslayer> I believe that is correct
<jarkko> you might be right
<shadeslayer> We don't ship different lsb-release files for different flavors
<jarkko> but its kinda funny that when you open steam it says about ubuntu, when i am running kubuntu
<shadeslayer> well you are running ubuntu
<shadeslayer> just a different flavor of it
<jarkko> kinda
<shadeslayer> kinda? but you are running Ubuntu ....
<valorie> ubuntu underneath, KDE on the desktop
<jarkko> the desktop is very different
<valorie> all the flavors have different desktops
<shadeslayer> sure, but all of them share that file and steam on all flavors will report Ubuntu
<jarkko> do you know what is going to change in 14.04?
<jarkko> if anything?
<jarkko> any blog to read?
<shadeslayer> jarkko: mostly dropping pm-utils, KDE version, and other under the hood changes
<shadeslayer> https://trello.com/b/s8tG9Zlf/14-04
<shadeslayer> lists the stuff we've been working on in the "Done" column
<jarkko> how does the bug thing develop meanwhile is it increasing or decreasing or being same?
<shadeslayer> bug thing?
<jarkko> bugs
<shadeslayer> I really don't follow ...
<jarkko> is the amount of known bugs decreasing or increasing?
<jarkko> nice interface
<valorie> jarkko: we keep track of both launchpad bugs and some upstream KDE bugs
<shadeslayer> no clue :(
<valorie> and sometimes Debian stuff as well
<shadeslayer> since alot of people don't report bugs ...
<shadeslayer> until release day
<valorie> numbers are sort of meaningless -- what counts is accurate information, and finding the person who can fix whatever is specifically wrong
<jarkko> do you know how many people participate on beta testing?
<Riddell> "no metrics" :)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<jarkko> i bet many dont  report even after the release
<jarkko> you need to have somekind of knowledge to make bug report
<shadeslayer> re beta testing, 4 ... 5 max I suppose
<shadeslayer> atleast the ones I know of
<jarkko> you mean only 4-5 people test before beta?
<jarkko> are they just users or full time devs?
<valorie> jarkko: there are specific tests which are done
<valorie> we call for testers and those who answer the call are heroes
<jarkko> lol
<jarkko> would help all of if more peopel would involve
<jarkko> people
<valorie> jarkko: it would indeed
<valorie> so drag your friends and neighbors along in the testing adventure
<jarkko> getting involved should be very easy
<valorie> any help making it easier is welcome
<jarkko> i doubt that many so called average user doesnt know how to submit bugs into launchpad
<valorie> personally, I find the testing website to be very difficult to navigate
<jarkko> i have been interested few times to get into kde developemnt, getting the tools and source but i find it that kde website is not userfriendly
<jarkko> but i went today wayland website, 1st time and they had everything clear there
<valorie> cool
<jarkko> see yourself
<jarkko> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<valorie> you might find http://flossmanuals.net/kde-guide/ useful
<valorie> we wrote it for beginning devels
<valorie> so you found techbase difficult to penetrate?
<jarkko> well i pressed here and there links and it felt that i am just getting forwarded to another page and everything is so unclear
<jarkko> why they just could not say that you need this tool and this, and they can be downloaded here etc
<valorie> http://techbase.kde.org should be that page
<valorie> boo if it is not
<valorie> even the book is linked there, i think
<valorie> some people prefer a guide they can download
<valorie> available as epub and pdf
<apb1963> I can't help but wonder why those links aren't in the topic
<valorie> of this channels?
<valorie> -s
<apb1963> yes
<valorie> this chan is for developing and packaging kubuntu
<valorie> dunno if #kde-devel has the link in their topic
<apb1963> <jarkko> i have been interested few times to get into kde developemnt, getting the tools and source but i find it that kde website is not userfriendly
<valorie> but we do in #kde-soc, where a lot of students beging
<valorie> begin
<apb1963> ugh.  I didn't know this channel even existed until today
<apb1963> now there's two more you've pointed to
<valorie> had I been asked this question in #kubuntu I would have pointed people there
<valorie> apb1963: you might find alis useful
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<apb1963>  <jarkko> well i pressed here and there links and it felt that i am just getting forwarded to another page and everything is so unclear
<valorie> yes, which is why IRC is so great
<valorie> one can ask questions and usually talk to someone
<valorie> if patience is used
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> anyway, we're off-topic for this channel
<apb1963> I wasn't looking for anything in particular...  but your response indicates you're not interested in making things easier for people - which is precisely the complaint jarkko had.
<valorie> apb1963: I'm not understanding your point
<apb1963> yes I see that
<apb1963> no matter
<apb1963> I don't care
<valorie> putting random links into the topics of unrelated channels is only confusing
<apb1963> random yes... relevant, no.
<valorie> right
<apb1963> or rather I should say - related
<valorie> so KDE devel isn't relevant
<valorie> sure it's related
<valorie> I agree
<apb1963> and so we come full circle back to <apb1963> I can't help but wonder why those links aren't in the topic
<valorie> because KDE development is not relevant to *this* channel
<valorie> Kubuntu is a distribution
<valorie> KDE is a community which produces a desktop
<valorie> related, yes
<apb1963> Is it?  Because the folks in #kubuntu couldn't tell me the difference between kubuntu and kde running on ubuntu
<valorie> believe me, I'm one of the authors of that book
<valorie> I'd love to put the link *everywhere*
<valorie> kubuntu is kde running on ubuntu
<apb1963> You just said kubuntu is a distribution
<jarkko> does kubuntu make any changes to kde that is distributed by kde website?
<apb1963> and that  <valorie> KDE is a community which produces a desktop
<valorie> right, we distribute the packages necessary to run KDE on ubuntu
<valorie> ok, necessary to run the KDE software on Ubuntu
<valorie> jarkko: we patch as little as possible
<valorie> probably a bit more heavily for backports and such
<valorie> we upstream all the patches possible, to debian or KDE
<jarkko> how about kernel?
<jarkko> how much is it patched?
<valorie> we don't deal with the kernel; the ubuntu-kernel people do that
<valorie> as to how much it is patched, I don't know
<apb1963> I started with the minimal install iso.  I then installed kubuntu-desktop.  I was told: [08:29] <BluesKaj> no you have kde
<valorie> most desktop stuff doesn't directly touch the kernel
<valorie> apb1963: he was sort of splitting hairs
<jarkko> lol
<valorie> since the mini-ISO + Kubuntu-desktop is not identical to the manifest of the Kubuntu ISO
<jarkko> if someone instals ubuntu and then installs another DE on top of that where should he report bugs ;)
<valorie> launchpad, unless the bug is in KDE
<valorie> the trick is knowing the difference
<apb1963> [08:27] <apb1963> is there a way to be sure?   [08:28] <BluesKaj> yes, open a terminal ,  kde4-config --version
<apb1963> which resulted in his above response
<valorie> $ kde4-config --version
<valorie> Qt: 4.8.4
<valorie> KDE Development Platform: 4.12.0
<valorie> kde4-config: 1.0
<valorie> for me
<apb1963> $  kde4-config --version
<apb1963> Qt: 4.8.2
<apb1963> KDE Development Platform: 4.12.0
<apb1963> kde4-config: 1.0
<valorie> interesting that we differ in Qt version
<jarkko> i got  Qt: 4.8.4
<valorie> if you want to run pure KDE almost directly from git, you can use project-neon
<apb1963> I might also point out that I get lots of crashes of various apps... and load spikes that are significant - up to 30 and over sometimes.
<jarkko> kde is changing from GTK to QT? i am not even sure if my claim is right and people talk about it on phoronix, what does it mean in practice?
<valorie> #project-neon for support
<valorie> wah?
<valorie> KDE has always used Qt
<valorie> it's GNOME that used gtk
<jarkko> dont remember the thing right then
<jarkko> but its developemnt related that kde is changing something and people argue about it
<valorie> Ubuntu is changing to Qt in some areas
<valorie> jarkko: KDE is readying for Wayland
<apb1963> $  kde4-config --version
<apb1963> Qt: 4.8.2
<valorie> that isn't controversial; everyone is
<apb1963> KDE Development Platform: 4.12.0
<apb1963> kde4-config: 1.0
<apb1963> ugh.  sorry
<valorie> what is controversial is that Ubuntu is planning instead to do their own; Mir rather than Wayland
<valorie> they are alone in that
<jarkko> but thats not the thing i was thinking
<valorie> Qt and gtk are devel toolkits for C++ and C
<jarkko> that could be
<valorie> Mir and Wayland are the way forward from X.org
<valorie> two entirely different things
<jarkko> why people dont see future on xorg?
<jarkko> why make another display server (or whatever it is)
<valorie> it is the x people who are creating wayland
<valorie> they've sort of come to the end of the line in what's possible there, i guess
<apb1963> I think this philisophical discussion is wonderful.  However, I'd like to point out that I get lots of crashes of various apps... and load spikes that are significant - up to 30 and over sometimes.       <<<<< this is important to me.  Even when my load hovers around 1.0 the machine is sluggish, and causes problems with softphone conversations: jitsi, sflphone, zoiper.
<apb1963> Even my mouse and keyboard get sluggish
<valorie> ok, please lets take this back to #kubuntu
<valorie> we are entirely off-topic here now
<apb1963> crashes and poor performance are off-topic?
<apb1963> ok.....
<valorie> yes, in -devel
<apb1963> I would think that would be of paramount importance to developers
<apb1963> What could possibly be more important to a developer than software that's not working?
<valorie> once the bugs are filed, yes
<valorie> but most people here are not KDE application devels
<apb1963> But are application packagers
<apb1963> I see
<valorie> among other things, yes
<ahoneybun> howdy valorie
<valorie> good eveing
<valorie> evening
<ahoneybun> yep a good sunday
<shadeslayer> All kubuntu ISO's from this day forth shall be pm-utils free \o/
<shadeslayer> I can already see the users prancing around in their pm-utils free pastures
<jarkko> what that mean in practise?
<jarkko> not familiar with the claim
<shadeslayer> just kicked out an outdated piece of software ?
<mamarley> shadeslayer: But what about the /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d scripts?  What replaces the functionality of those?
<shadeslayer> looking
<mamarley> I would guess a systemd thing, but I couldn't find any documentation about it.
<shadeslayer> I suppose upstart takes care of everything ....
<mamarley> Oh, upstart does that now...
<shadeslayer> mamarley: upstart exposes logind interfaces now
<shadeslayer> and I'm presuming upstart handles all suspending issues internally or whatever
<shadeslayer> mamarley: I asked for testing last week and no one replied
<shadeslayer> now is the time to break it, else it'll be too late
<shadeslayer> if people complain it doesn't work, I'll add it back again
<mamarley> So just uninstall pm-utils?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> and upgrade trusty
<jarkko> when trusty  ppa comes available?
<mamarley> I am already running Trusty.
<jarkko> can you upgrade 13.10 --> 14.04 via command line?
<shadeslayer> oh huh, ubuntu still has pm-utils, I thought they dropped it, maybe I shouldn't have done that
<shadeslayer> mamarley: cool
<shadeslayer> jarkko: why would you need a trusty PPA right now?
<jarkko> well thats like asking why do you need linux
<mamarley> shadeslayer: Yeah, I think it is still used for stuff like putting the WiFi adapters and soundcards and such in powersaving mode.
<jarkko> i dont need it, but if i wanted to try
<shadeslayer> jarkko: okay, what do you need a trusty ppa for?
<jarkko> just try it out
<shadeslayer> try out what?
<jarkko> i have done that earlier too
<jarkko> how the new version behaves
<shadeslayer> you have to upgrade your system, there is no 'trusty ppa' to try out trusty
<jarkko> earlier there have been?
<jarkko> must been
<jarkko> ubuntu has its own bug reporting on launchpad, which is divided raring, trusty saucy etc...are these bugs somehow or anyway merged with other distros which may have the same bug? debian for example
<shadeslayer> sure
<jarkko> how is it done
<shadeslayer> you add a remote bug watch
<shadeslayer> "Also affects Distribution/Project" link on the bug
<jarkko> i havent seen that
<jarkko> or dont remember
<jarkko> well that's great
<jarkko> more eyes to look for the bugs
<jarkko> how kubuntu decides what direction it takes
<jarkko> what packages are used
<shadeslayer> discussed on kubuntu-devel
<jarkko> for example mesa, who decides when it gets updated?
<jarkko> is there a wiki how kubuntu is developed?
<shadeslayer> mesa is usually not our decision, that's taken by the X team
<shadeslayer> we primarily deal with KDE and kde related deps
<jarkko> what's X team?
<jarkko> x.org?
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-x
<jarkko> trying to start conversation there now
 * shadeslayer goes  off to look into Qt 4.8.5 merge
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't suppose you're up right now
<shadeslayer> mitya57: I plan on uploading qt4-x11 today
<shadeslayer> mitya57: anything that I should do post upload? like recompiling things or sth?
<shadeslayer> I've never uploaded qt merges
<mitya57> shadeslayer: No, rebuilds are not needed
<shadeslayer> ack
<mitya57> shadeslayer: Did you see that Debian pushed a new snapshot yesterday?
<shadeslayer> okay, going to upload now then :)
<shadeslayer> I did not
<shadeslayer> mitya57: lets push this now, and then work on the new snapshot
<mitya57> Ok
<shadeslayer> it's been on my todo for a week now, I want to get it out of the way
<mitya57> ++
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> tomorrow KDE 4.12.1 ?
<shadeslayer> soee: building for trusty
<shadeslayer> so maybe
<soee> oh nice :)
<shadeslayer> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.1_trusty.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you pinged?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, 4.12.1 in ninjas
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> think I'm still wanting to do KF5 for now unless I'm needed on it especially
<Riddell> although got a funeral of an elderly family friend today so need to take a few hours away
<shadeslayer> okie, the ping was to ask if you could upload since I dont have a good connection
<shadeslayer> I uploaded via another server instead
<Riddell> ec2 is your friend
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<Riddell> "other cloud platforms are available"
<shadeslayer> power outage :S
<yofel> !testers | 4.11.5 in ninjas needs testing for saucy
<ubottu> 4.11.5 in ninjas needs testing for saucy: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<yofel> if someone still runs that
<soee> i can test tomorrow @ work
<soee> here on laptop im on trusty
<lordievader> yofel: Not on my testing machine, sorry.
<mitya57> shadeslayer: Great work, it even built on ppc64el!
<shadeslayer> mitya57: :D
 * mitya57 wonders why ppc64el was so fast
<apachelogger> now the amd64 iso is oversized
<apachelogger> for the love of darth vader :@
<apachelogger> libicu has increased fattyness
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you going to upload meta or something?
<shadeslayer> I shall
<shadeslayer> updating meta right now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you may want to hold that for a bit
<apachelogger> doing some seed shuffling
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> what sort of seed shuffling
<shadeslayer> well, pft http://pastebin.kde.org/pbwcwxzbi
<apachelogger> the let's remove stuff that we don't need kind
<apachelogger> !info plasma-widgets-addons
<ubottu> plasma-widgets-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): additional widgets for Plasma. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.3-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 1425 kB, installed size 5285 kB
<apachelogger> why that is on the ISO do not know
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plasma-runner-telepathy-contact
<apachelogger> what's the rationale for having that?
<shadeslayer> we had a request on the ML, and it made sense
<shadeslayer> launching IM chats via krunner
<shadeslayer> also useful in homerun IIRC
<apachelogger> oh homerun, yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did upstream request that we ship that or something?
<shadeslayer> no, user request
<apachelogger> because to me it seems slighly not useful to the target audience
<shadeslayer> though upstream asked why we already didn't ship that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see "Package proposal for trusty" 
<apachelogger> going to see bzr log and if it doesn't have refences I will get my rocket launcher
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesn't have any references
<shadeslayer> "  add plasma-runner-telepathy-contact" is all the commit message says :)
<apachelogger> mine will say "bye bye"
<apachelogger> to be equally useful
<apachelogger> I still think * (colord-kde) is the most atrocious thing
<apachelogger> gives me WTF whenever I see it
<apachelogger> and when I see colord in ps -A it gives me WTF^2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the ubuntu-driver stuff really needs to get sorted
<yofel> well, you haven't written that new way of on-demand-installing-stuff that you were talking about a few releases ago
<apachelogger> I am working based on assumptions here
<apachelogger> I do not like it
<apachelogger> yofel: how does that affect colord?
<apachelogger> there is no reason why a normal person would use colord
<apachelogger> none
<yofel> well, and a user that wants color correction is supposed to know about colord?
<apachelogger> well no
<apachelogger> they'd enter color correction in muon and kcm-colord should turn up
<apachelogger> which in turn will bring in colord
<yofel> ok, that sounds kinda reasonable..
 * apachelogger checks
<apachelogger> aint no kcm there
<apachelogger> actually that may be an app-data issue
<apachelogger> kcm desktop files are not in share/applications so they might not get picked up
<apachelogger> !info kde-zeroconf
<ubottu> kde-zeroconf (source: kdnssd): zeroconf plugins and kio slaves for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 24 kB, installed size 138 kB
<apachelogger> Extra fonts (should be common, but not so for space reasons):
<apachelogger>  * (ttf-wqy-microhei)
<apachelogger>  * (fonts-nanum)
<apachelogger> considering we have space issues, shouldn't we remove one of those?
<apachelogger> Application Install Tool for Whore^WHoary Hedgehog
<apachelogger> and people complain when I swear on IRC
<shadeslayer> I think you wanted to drop kde-zeroconf no?
<shadeslayer> IIRC you raised that on the ML
 * shadeslayer is +1 on that
<apachelogger> I did?
<apachelogger> I certainly had it in the review
<apachelogger> that's not kde-zeroconf as it turns out
<apachelogger> the kcm I was talking about is smushed into kde-runtime
 * Quintasan tests 4.11.5
<Quintasan> yofel: it's in Ninjas PPA/
<Quintasan> ?
<yofel> yes
<mamarley> 4.11.5 has a jerkiness problem with Nvidia GPUs and the binary driver.
<mamarley> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329821
<ubottu> KDE bug 329821 in compositing "Extreme jerkiness with kwin compositing on Nvidia binary driver after upgrading to 4.11.5." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * Riddell wander back
<Quintasan> yofel: Upgrade went flawlessly
<Quintasan> I'll restart X
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> talking about upgrade
<apachelogger> we need LTS upgrade testerooo
<Quintasan> No problems whatsover after reboot
<Quintasan> apachelogger: as in from precise to trusty?
<apachelogger> yuz
<Quintasan> I think I can install trusty when I'm done with setting up RAID and LVM on my data hdds
<Quintasan> mamarley: no jerkiness problem here
<mamarley> Quintasan: Are you using an Nvidia card?  If so, which driver version?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> how did I end up with no binary blob
<Quintasan> mamarley: disregard this, I somehow don't have binary blob installed
<mamarley> Quintasan: That would be why.  The jerkiness only occurs with the blob, and at that, only versions that support GLX_EXT_BUFFER_AGE.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<apachelogger> Reading symbols from /opt/project-neon5/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liboxygenstyle.so.5...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug/opt/project-neon5/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liboxygenstyle.so.5.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done
<apachelogger> yofel: somehow I managed to break dbg generation
<apachelogger> assumed it worked at some point
<yofel> uh, they should be there by default unless you're like building in release mode
<yofel> or wait, you're missing the dbg package
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744614/
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<apachelogger> log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162319319/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.project-neon5-kwindowsystem_0.0%2Bgit20140113.3~22bde8c%2Bneon3~13.10_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<apachelogger> fwiw, it works for qt
<yofel> hm, looks fine to me? I think the disabling stuff is only about pkg-create-dbgsym
<yofel> bah, I don't have neon5 installed here
<apachelogger> the backtrace also does not contain the source reference
<apachelogger> see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329909
<ubottu> KDE bug 329909 in general "build of jan 13 crashing in kstartupinfoid" [Normal,Needsinfo: backtrace]
<apachelogger> so there definitely is something wrong with the strips, I have no idea what though
<yofel> tbh, your project-neon5-kwindowsystem-dbg looks perfectly fine to me
<yofel> what's liboxygenstyle.so.5 part of?
<apachelogger> kde-workspace
<apachelogger> also looks fine
<apachelogger> nm /usr/lib/debug/opt/project-neon5/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liboxygenstyle.so.5.0.0 even lists all the symbol names
<apachelogger> yet gdb says it didn't find any symbols
<apachelogger> I am getting too old for that stuff -.-
<apachelogger> no wait, it also loads the symbols apparently
<apachelogger> it just doesn't have source refs
<apachelogger> yofel: the dbg packages are suspiciously small TBH
<apachelogger> maybe it's because we pass both relwithdebinfo and debugfull?
<apachelogger> to cmake...
<apachelogger> and cmake picks relwithdebinfo
<yofel> not sure, the packages are smaller than the archive ones because we use dh8 not 9
<yofel> as for the files... I first need to install some
<apachelogger> now I can't get it to crash anymore
<apachelogger> ohoh
<apachelogger> maybe drkonqi in kf5 is fried
<apachelogger> #27 0x00007f0984795ead in Oxygen::ComboBoxData::indexChanged() ()
<apachelogger>    from /opt/project-neon5/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/styles/oxygen.so
<apachelogger> so something is definitely astray with the symbols
<yofel> riiiight...
<yofel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 80K Jan 13 06:21 /usr/lib/debug/opt/project-neon5/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liboxygenstyle.so.5.0.0
<yofel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.3M Jan 12 21:07 /usr/lib/debug/opt/project-neon/lib/liboxygenstyle.so.4.12.0
<yofel> that doesn't look right
<apachelogger> that's what I said
<apachelogger> I think debugfull is no longer used
<apachelogger> at least I remember some conversation about build types in kf5
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> debugfull is replaced by Debug
<apachelogger> at least with Debug I get actual source refs and such
<apachelogger> Riddell: kindly note that for official kf5 please ^ ..... if we set a specific CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE in some pkg-kde magic check that it is one of the official cmake values (Debug Release RelWithDebInfo MinSizeRel)
<apachelogger> otherwise it will likely not work
<apachelogger> yofel: relevant commit https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/extra-cmake-modules/repository/revisions/4068592ad9aa3f241027f6dbd6aff5f756671fd3
<yofel> ah ok
<apachelogger> fixed
<Riddell> apachelogger: we set "Debian"
<Riddell> goodness knows what that does
<apachelogger> something equal to what debugfull did, but probably still working ;)
<apachelogger> actually it's very fancy cmake has magic files specific to compiler and platform and nonsense which can override compiler flags and such to get the best results for the target
<apachelogger> so the debian buildtype would contain the general debian flags wrt optimization and debug and whatnot
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: all neon-builder issued builds will get a clean slate build tomorrow to resolve the debug symbols issue
<apachelogger> ^ now if only one could make that happen as easily with launchpad :S
<yofel> uh, you just make a script that triggers builds for all recipes?
<yofel> there's something like that lying around in the tools actually
<apachelogger> yeah see, I did not need a script, I just changed a modifier in the recipe :P
<yofel> *theoretically* you can include the runtime branch in the package recipe somewhere, then it'll rebuild everything when you change that
<yofel> but that's a bit overkill
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> OBS rebuilds every dependee if a build dependency changed
<yofel> wait, obs can do that?
<apachelogger> yuz
<yofel> I guess I simply don't get the interface
<apachelogger> might be hidden somewhere
<Riddell> it should rebuild based on a commit to the packaging in OBS
<Riddell> in practice it depends if there's enough builders free
<apachelogger> at a past employment of mine we definitely had git triggers into OBS that would cause a build from git which in turn triggered rebuilds of the dependees
<apachelogger> that easily gets out of hand though ^^
<apachelogger> particularly if you have no general limit on how often a git build trigger can happen
<apachelogger> like if you allow an arbitrary amount... with the only limit being 'if all builders are busy, no triggers can happen' then you still can get yourself into a corner of endless build queue because a change low in the software stack would cause a rebuild of everything, so if you are at 49/50 builders busy and you get such a trigger then effectively you end up at like 10000/50 builders busy ^^
<apachelogger> anyway, all I wanted to say, obs can do it :P
<apachelogger> the merits and flexibility of it are another topic entirely
<Riddell> yofel: jriddell tested 4.11.5 from ninjas on an ec2 saucy with kubuntu-desktop and kde-full installed, upgraded from fresh install, vnc ran the desktop and started some apps fine
<yofel> thanks!
<mamarley> yofel: Were you able to reproduce the jerkiness?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> kinda..
<yofel> I mean, desktop rendering is kinda sluggy in trusty for me, but I didn't get around to verify that it's kde-workspace that's the problem
<mamarley> For me, the easiest way to reproduce the problem is to start something like glxgears and see that it jerks every .5sec or so.
<yofel> I didn't see any such rendering corruption like you say, it feels more like crappy FPS, I'll try again later
<mamarley> It wasn't corruption, just every half second or so it drops at least 2 frames or so.
<Riddell> sgclark: kglobalaccel uploaded!
<sgclark> :) morning
<sgclark> Riddell: if you could look at kwindowsystem, have a few that depends on it
 * Riddell added this patch to kglobalaccel https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/114999/
<Riddell> sgclark: I find myself putting newlines at the end of files in your packages for tidyness
<Riddell> sgclark: how did you work out that trick with openbox?
<sgclark> Riddell: alot of googleing lol
<sgclark> Riddell: how do I fix newlines issue? I use kate, sorry learning curve here
<Riddell> sgclark: press return at the end of the file :)
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion rekonq 2.4.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268650
<Riddell> "I have now a working fresh KDE frameworks installation here. Rekonq moving starts this afternoon…" grooby
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libssh 0.6.0
<Riddell> plantkde is my release notifier
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268652
<Riddell> sgclark: did you build kauth without polkit?
<Riddell> I guess we need to work out a qt5 polkit version
<Riddell> I've seen mumblings about this on the packager list
<sgclark> I don't know, if it is not in depends then yes
<sgclark> I am checking all with pbuilder as well
<Riddell> gosh you've mastered all of tier2
 * Riddell crowns sgclark the tier2 master
<sgclark> Riddell: no crown yet :( I think I have found my defeat, kdoctools... :(
<Riddell> sgml is faffy
<Riddell> sgclark: kauth I tidied up the description with lines from README.md and http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/List
<Riddell> sgclark: I removed extra spaces at the beginning of lines in debian/copyright, again just tidying
<Riddell> sgclark: you're allowed to put yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer: in debian/control :)
<sgclark> Riddell:  manpages are not being built correctly (empty tags) triggering missing name triggering a mess. Through digging I found xml parsing errors. what a mess.
<sgclark> Riddell: ok :)
<Riddell> sounds like upstream bugs
<Riddell> sgclark: I uploaded kauth with notes "file collisions, needs a polkit-qt Qt5 version to build against"
<sgclark> Riddell: well one issue is the docbook points to dtd folder that does not exist, so I changed that but it will not parse that at all...
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sgclark> be back in 20ish mins
<Riddell> sgclark: kcompletion a work of perfection, uploaded :)
<Riddell> sgclark: windowsystem is in so you can get back to knotifications if you want
<sgclark> Riddell: ok on it :) could use a break from this kdoctools nightmare lol
<Riddell> kcrash too was blocking on it
<sgclark> yep
<sgclark> will finish both
<Riddell> you're awesome!
<Riddell> sgclark: I renamed your kdnssd package to kdnssd-framework and it's all good, uploaded
<sgclark> Riddell: ok ty, was unsure on that
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2014/01/13/tier-1-slam-dunk
<sgclark> ooh thanks for the mention :)
<sgclark> Riddell: pressing the return key at the end of the file results in not field-colon-value from debuild
<Riddell> huh?
<sgclark> dunno, that is error, will try vi
<sgclark> Riddell: yup kate is the culprit
<sgclark> Riddell: knotifications ready for you
<Riddell> sgclark: that debian/rules file doesn't have a newline at the end, it has a newline and then a tab
<Riddell> sgclark: cmake/* missing in copyright file (because upstream missed the licence file)
 * Riddell fixes upstream
<sgclark> ok, kate has been fired. What is a good editor, have used vi a long time but not fast with it.
<sgclark> What is the copyright?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> I use emacs and kate
<Riddell> sometimes nano
<Riddell> sgclark: cmake files tend to be BSD licenced
<yofel> mamarley: ok, I think I see what you meant. I had vsync disabled which reduced the effect for me, but with it on it's noticible
<Riddell> but upstream keeps missing out the licence file
<Riddell> if you find that then just poke me to commit a fix
<Riddell> sgclark: knotifications uploaded!
<apachelogger> https://github.com/prove/tarantula/blob/master/README.md
 * Riddell out
<sgclark> Riddell: oh I see, BSD is tough because you have to use as written in file do to them changing it so often
<sgclark> and the file is lacking haha
<yofel> upstream always forgets to copy licenses when they split stuff up
<soee> Riddell: this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<soee> it overwritres current KDE version right ?
<mamarley> yofel: Yep, it is really only noticeable with vsync set to anything other than "none."  I tried installing Nvidia 331.38, but there was no effect.
<yofel> sgclark: with bsd, you're supposed to tell which it is in the short form (see http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/#license-specification), so this would be BSD-3-clause, not just BSD
<mamarley> Glad to know I'm not the only one though.
<sgclark> yofel: ok thank you, still not sure how to get that as the only thing in the file was BSD as written in a file I could not find, COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS
<sgclark> Riddell: figured out that kate was adding indention , fixed
<yofel> right, that file needs to be added upstream http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdelibs.git&a=blob&h=4b417765f3a834ce6b0a216f6b6c0fe2d3f0bed5&hb=7119220a8fa88b28f56974fc41dc15179b8c1eb4&f=cmake%2Fmodules%2FCOPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS
<yofel> would be what's missing
<sgclark> yofel: oh ok :) thanks
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268690] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/li... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268690 (by dino99)
<sgclark> Riddell: kcrash is ready for your review, I have run a quick errand, will be back in a few
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268700] package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268700 (by valery karpenko)
<jussi> Riddell: ping
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268690] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/li... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268690 (by dino99)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268709] package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268709 (by angel orna)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268718] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: próba nadpisania "/usr/lib/... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268718 (by Marcin Kralka)
<mamarley> Haha.  Duplicates, duplicates, duplicates.
<mamarley> yofel: Based on some advice from Thomas Lübking (a kwin developer), I have found that exporting KWIN_TRIPLE_BUFFER=1 (and ensuring triple buffering is on in xorg.conf) before starting kwin causes the jerkiness to go away.
<Elv1313_work> Hello, one of my user is reporting this http://pastebin.kde.org/pfnxbpspu on 13.10. qt4-default package is installed on his computer
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268749] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: попытка переза... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268749 (by korziner)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1195007] qt patch introduces fatal gdk_x_error handler @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195007 (by Patrick Oßmann)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1198627] package libqt4-script 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0: unexpected end of file or stream @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198627 (by jaya shankar singh)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1198734] package libqt4-declarative 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy ex... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198734 (by Evan Kisbey)
<Riddell> jussi: pong
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-14
<sgclark> Riddell: you here?
<ahoneybun_> hey sgclark
<ahoneybun_> like a boss https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-mp_X7fNmo0Q/UtMYoPMk7mI/AAAAAAAAEOM/Ly921pU0I3Q/w505-h263-no/BF4+C4+Jetpilot+v+Gunship.gif
<sgclark> hey, hehe cool
<ahoneybun_> amazing kinda makes me want to play
<ahoneybun_> how are the translation tags sgclark
<sgclark> the tags are fine, you (someone)  needs a translator account at this point to proceed.
<sgclark> they need to mark the pages for translation
<sgclark> I do not have the necessary skills to translate anything lol
<sgclark> I have mentioned this in several places :(
<sgclark> think I am still waiting for final iso contents for software page, or has that been decided?
<ahoneybun_> I'm not sure about the software
<ahoneybun_> and I don't have a translator account
<ahoneybun_> hey valorie
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://thebloggess.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/unnamed-9.jpg
<apachelogger> fezes are cool
<mamarley> Is there any chance of getting kde-workspace 4.11.5 in the Kubuntu KDE updates PPA for saucy?
<apachelogger> why is it that the only test management software that is semi reasonable is apparently dead -.-
<valorie> oops, I didn't set myself away
<apachelogger> we totally need a web developer -.-
<valorie> I will ask on the kub-user list
<valorie> I think we have some possible webdevs in the wings
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> I think I found something
 * valorie hopes it is a fez
<apachelogger> unfortunately not ^^
<apachelogger> http://trac-hacks.org/wiki/TestManagerForTracPlugin
<apachelogger> this is actually almost not terrible
<apachelogger> still not quite what I want :/
<valorie> you are thinking of a replacement for the Ubuntu testing center?
<valorie> because I think that would be *great*
<apachelogger> valorie: yes, well, something to do test management everywhere (kde also lacks that :/)
<apachelogger> if people weren't so hung up on open source we'd totally use jira and have a plugin there :P
<Tm_T> jira /:
<apachelogger> jira is supreme!
<Tm_T> if you say so
<apachelogger> regardless, the topic isn't issue tracking anyway
<apachelogger> but test tracking
<apachelogger> there's soooooooooooo much test management software
<apachelogger> all rubbish in my most humble opinion
<valorie> I'm sure the ubuntu system is easier to use for Unity users
<valorie> even still, sucks
<apachelogger> valorie: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ that thing?
<apachelogger> or are you talking about something else?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> it's been difficult to use every time I've done it
<valorie> you are talking more about the backend to that I imagine
<apachelogger> valorie: nope, actually I am talking about the frontend
<apachelogger> see my mail WRT test cases on the list from 2 weeks ago I think
<valorie> ok, I'll re-read
<apachelogger> we do not have people to assign shit to, so we must crowdsource testing
<valorie> right
<apachelogger> and you cannot do that if the software you use for case management is a) rubbish b) hard to use c) has shit that gets in the way
<apachelogger> (although the present qatracker also isn't very nice from a backend pov - i.e. how one supplies test cases is write snippets of html then bzr commit that somewhere, propose for merge and get someone to review the proposal :S)
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> when you were saying we need a webdev, is this what you were talking about?
<apachelogger> valorie: yes
<valorie> do you think that sayakb could do what you need?
<apachelogger> pretty much anyone with experience could do it
<valorie> the one who did paste.ko and the SoK webapp
<valorie> I will propose it to him then
<valorie> seems like it would be excellent for KDE *and* us
<apachelogger> yes
<valorie> ugh, just noticed the time
<valorie> he's probably already abed
<valorie> I'll shoot him an email with some links and such, and cc you
<apachelogger> FWIW just about all popular proprietary solutions to test management do more or less what we need, it's just the open source software that has piles of madness (the irony ...)
<apachelogger> valorie: thx
<valorie> I assume he'll have used some of the proprietary stuff
<apachelogger> it's not rocket scienece eitherway... you have a project, a project contains cases and plans, plans contain cases of the project, a plan can be executed by a user, where executing is essentially tick [success][skipped][failed] for each step of each case in the plan
<apachelogger> everything else is fancyness on top (use the test result data to draw graphs and stuff)
<valorie> and we want it easy to use from the standpoint of adding and editing cases and plans, and those of the user/tester as well
 * apachelogger however is only good at rocket science, so all is vain ^^
<valorie> right, and analysis
<apachelogger> the thing is, analysis et al is not even an integrated part the actual test management software
<valorie> the one part I did really like about the qa site is the way they use your testbox information
<valorie> or get it at least
<apachelogger> you could just as well export all the data to a spreadsheet and do analysis/graphs/etc in libreoffice or something
<valorie> is that useful for us?
<apachelogger> well, no, I am just saying
<valorie> I mean what I just mentioned; I think they call it a hardware profile or something
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> maybe
<valorie> so you can see if it was tested on an atom, etc.
<apachelogger> usually you'd have different test plans for that
<valorie> it's been too long since I tested much to recall exactly how it's plugged into the system
<apachelogger> so to revise my original list of things you have: a project, a project contains target architectures and platforms and test cases and test plans, test plans target an arch/platform and consist of test cases ;)
<valorie> cookies I think
<apachelogger> more particular hardware information is mostly only useful for potential bug reports
<valorie> I would imagine that KDE would have many if not most of the same wishes as us
<apachelogger> valorie: yes
<apachelogger> in fact, we would not even need it for much if KDE has sensible testing in place
<apachelogger> I mean, we basically needed to test our own software and ISOs
<valorie> right, but we could use our own instance for that
<apachelogger> everything else ultimately ought to be tested upstream
<apachelogger> valorie: certainly
<soee> good morning
<valorie> k, I will synthesize this discussion and write the email
<apachelogger> what I meant to say was that for the limited use we have specifically for kubuntu we might just as well continue with the ubuntu tracker
<apachelogger> what we really need stuff for is the pile of applications from upstream
<apachelogger> morning soee
 * apachelogger afks for breakfast
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268844] trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so.4.8' @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268844 (by hyper_ch)
<valorie> sent
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1198627] package libqt4-script 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0: unexpected end of file or stream @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198627 (by jaya shankar singh)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu new year | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.12.1 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<jarkko_> guys i am unable to boot with ati 7870 on kde dsktop
<jarkko_> desktop
<jarkko_> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60879 that's not my report, but he has samekind of problem
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 60879 in Drivers/Gallium/radeonsi "[radeonsi] X11 can't start with acceleration enabled" [Blocker,New]
<apachelogger> ?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268899] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: попытка переза... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268899 (by Данил Тютюник)
<lordievader> Are testers needed for KF5, and if so is Project Neon the best way to test it?
<Riddell> sigh, fan error, my computer hates me today
<Riddell> it's just some libraries, not much to test
<Riddell> unless you're a coder
<lordievader> I see, are there other higher priority things to test. Daily images of Trusty?
<mitya57> shadeslayer: looks like these libqtdbus4 bugs are caused by our merge, I'll now fix that and we'll need another upload
<Riddell> daily images good, l10n good, 4.11.5 in saucy good
<Riddell> good to test I mean
<Riddell> sorry am in a terse mood today as my laptop is broken and I'm making do with this windows machine
<lordievader> Riddell: I understand that mood. Faced it myself too many times too. But thank you none the less :D
 * Riddell goes to buy a new screwdriver
<lordievader> A sonic screwdriver???
<apachelogger> is there any other kind? Oo
<lordievader> There shouldn't be, else someone fails.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/H0EGnGx.png
<apachelogger> something is astray
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268690] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/li... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268690 (by dino99)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268923] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite "/usr/li... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268923 (by Tobiasz Jarczyk)
<apachelogger> mhh, plasma caching bug
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> oh we need kickoff migration
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<lordievader> yofel: You needed testers for KDE 4.11.5 on Saucy right? I decided I could just as well use one of my Saucy machines for that, however it is running KDE 4.12 would this be a problem?
<yofel> lordievader: well, that would only test workspace then (which might already be worth it)
<yofel> I've gotten some positive feedback though so I think we're fine for now
<yofel> I'll do the SRU upload this week, that'll need testing again then
<lordievader> yofel: Oh ok, then I'll just leave the kde 4.12 install alone.
<lordievader> Is it me or is one testcase for the iso missing? I don't see the unencrypted LVM anymore. (Is it assumed that if the encrypted version works that the unencrypted works too?)
<yofel> now that was fun, I ran OOM and my system just rebooted @_@
<lordievader> Hehe, did it kill init?
<yofel> dunno, possibly :/
<yofel> somehow swap sucks lately, it's usability ranges from kswapd running at 100%CPU to I/O spikes freezing the system for minutes
<lordievader> Ugh, nasty.
<shadeslayer> mitya57: thx
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268690] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/li... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268690 (by dino99)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268923] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite "/usr/li... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268923 (by Tobiasz Jarczyk)
<alvin> apachelogger: Do you have a bug number for that ugly sreenshot you posted here? If there's a solution I'll know some happy users.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1198627] package libqt4-script 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0: unexpected end of file or stream @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198627 (by jaya shankar singh)
<apachelogger> oh, trello ui changes
<apachelogger> alvin: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2013-May/025503.html
<apachelogger> random note of the day: kde-workspace.postinst should touch the plasma theme metadata files to force a cache rebuild
<sgclark> why would this statement in the rules file get mangled? export XDG_DATA_DIRS="$CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX/share/" it is removing the $C
<Riddell> sgclark: a rules file is a Makefile which does its own variables
<Riddell> I think to use an environment variable you need to use $(VAR)
<sgclark> ok thank you
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269059] package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269059 (by Victor Steklov)
<shadeslayer> silly people trying to use -proposed
<tsimpson> there's bleeding edge, but using -proposed by default is just asking for trouble
<genii> tsimpson: I think I remember getting a lecture from you about using -staging before at some point
<tsimpson> could have been me, but I don't recall
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1198627] package libqt4-script 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0: unexpected end of file or stream @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198627 (by jaya shankar singh)
<soee> hi, someone fixing trusty 4.12.1 ?
<ahoneybun> are there any translators here?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: Ovidiu has a translator account. dunno if they are on irc
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> he is
<ahoneybun> but away at the moment I'll leave a ping
<ahoneybun> ping ovidiu-florin can you mark the docs on userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu to let the translators start?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: thanks for the review and good words! and you were a part of it as well
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hehe, true. But not so much in the part of getting it on the Userbase ;)
<ahoneybun> I just emailed the list back about your issues lordievader ;)
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ovidiu-florin just sent a email to the list about the translator account and he wants to know what he should do to get the pages ready
<sgclark> ahoneybun: the pages are ready except software (waiting on final iso details)
<ahoneybun> oh ok then I got it wrong but some say "This page contains changes which are not marked for translation."
<sgclark> ahoneybun: actual marking of pages should be a link on the side
<sgclark> that is because they are not marked
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The way I thought about issue #1 was this: people scroll down and it would be convenient to have a back button there instead of having to scroll up again.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: true
<sgclark> lordievador: oh ok, I can add that
<lordievader> sgclark: That would be lovely :)
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: hello. How can I mark a page for translation?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: unfortunately I do not have a translator account so I don't know, I think it is a link on the right hand side
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: there is a start translating link
<ovidiu-florin> but that leads to a list of pages to be translated
<ovidiu-florin> the only Kubuntu related page is http://userbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Special:Translate&group=page-Konversation%2FDistributions%2FKubuntu&language=ro
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<ovidiu-florin> http://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Distributions/Kubuntu
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: I am going to email Yuri to help us, I will CC you.
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> can you guys help me with choosing a licence for my mini project: https://github.com/ovidiub13/bmapp ?
<sgclark> ok sent, in the mean time I will fix those issues
<ovidiu-florin> basically I just want it to be open source, but in the future, once the project reaches a certaint level of maturity I want to split it in 2: comercial and community.
<ovidiu-florin> they will both contain pretty much the same code. it's just that in the future I might want the possibility to be able to sell this application.
<ahoneybun> Bryan Lunduke does that with his software (or did)
<sgclark> any ninjas on for a question?
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: ask away, and we'll see what we can do
<sgclark> can't create symbols file, only .a files, no .so
<apb1963> Does anyone know how to update Qt to a later version? Kubuntu 12.04.3, KDE 4.12.0, Qt 4.8.2
<ovidiu-florin> apb1963: what part of Qt do you want to upgrade?
<apb1963> The part that will stop the crashing.  Please reference: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329793
<ubottu> KDE bug 329793 in general "Krash!" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<ovidiu-florin> apb1963: you can try to install qt5
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm not sure how that would solve the problem
<apb1963> ovidiu-florin: I just want to update from 4.8.2 to 4.8.5 as was recommended in the bug "resolution"
<sgclark> ok I got admin rights, am marking pages for translation now.
<sgclark> ahoneybun ovidiu-florin ^^
<ovidiu-florin> apb1963: kubuntu version?
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<apb1963> ovidiu-florin: 12.0.3
<apb1963> ovidiu-florin: 12.04.3
<apb1963>  Kubuntu 12.04.3, KDE 4.12.0, Qt 4.8.2
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/ca
<sgclark> oh cool translations are starting :)
<apb1963> Does anyone know how to update Qt to a later version? Kubuntu 12.04.3, KDE 4.12.0, Qt 4.8.2
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> thank you ahoneybun, sgclark, and ovidiu-florin!
<valorie> I
<valorie> haven't written to the translators yet since our pages weren't marked for translation
<valorie> but once they are done, I will do that
<sgclark> all of them are marked except software
<sgclark> don't wait on that page
<sgclark> translations are already starting to trickle in :)
<valorie> cool, I'll write today then
<sgclark> I am working on software now
<valorie> I love our progress!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-15
<ovidiu-florin> I've already notified the Romanian Community
<ovidiu-florin> first page translated to Ro :D
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: you rock
<sgclark> we are switching to Firefox as default in 14.04 right?
<valorie> yes
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1268690] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/li... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268690 (by dino99)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269203] package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269203 (by Jonathan Mounier)
<ahoneybun> sgclark: nice progress so far
<sgclark> ty, on what? :)
<sgclark> ahoneybun: can you look over software? I tried to integrate Muon Discover instructions where applicable
<ahoneybun> sure I took to the Kubuntu Documentation Google+ page as well
<ahoneybun> I'm wondering about Muon Discover as it seems decent but MSC is more stable
<ahoneybun> you put Moun
<sgclark> oops
<ahoneybun> I got it :)
<ahoneybun> guess we should fix that part about Firefox
<sgclark> I want to stick with discover due to the really easy interface
<sgclark> I added a Note, when this actually releases we can update that part
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> fixed
<ahoneybun> also there was a link that was weird
<ahoneybun> fix it as well
<sgclark> thank you
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> Polish is coming up
<ahoneybun> on the home page
<sgclark> Software look ok to mark?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: ^^
<ahoneybun> let me check
<sgclark> be back in a few mins
<ahoneybun> sgclark: looks good
<ahoneybun> omg the polish home page has been accessed more then the english one but it was just created
<sgclark> nice :)
<ahoneybun> amazing the home page is in 3 langs already
<ahoneybun> note sure if everyone knows about the other ones
<sgclark> we are officially 100% ready for translators!
<sgclark> move the userbase card to don in trello?
<ahoneybun> done
<sgclark> cool ty :)
<ahoneybun> its weird how just the home page has translations
<ahoneybun> well there is one from ovidiu-florin
<sgclark> Catalan has translation activity on all the pages
<sgclark> cept software, but that just went up for translation
<sgclark> It is very early where translators are :)
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> valorie: translations are incoming
<valorie> I know!
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> maybe I don't even need to write an email, except: thank you
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> all the pages are ready now though
<valorie> right, we still need the folks to show up and translate the strings
<ahoneybun> yep just have to wait
<ahoneybun> I also took to the Google+ page too
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> I have a question: do you think it's a good idea to issue a call for translators to the Kubuntu-users list? 
<valorie> or will that create more problems than it's worth
<valorie> on the one hand, it's a lovely way to get people involved with KDE and Kubuntu
<valorie> otoh, it is on KDE infra, and involves creating an Identity login, and learning the userbase wiki translation system
<mattcen> Hi all. I'm looking for the SVG of the default Kubuntu 13.04 wallpaper. Anybody know where it is?
<valorie> mattcen: this is not a support channel
<valorie> I answered you in #kubuntu
<JamesF> I want to install project neon 5 but am getting the error message while installin : http://www.pastebin.com/ZXDwSD72
<JamesF> 		please help :)
<valorie> hey, JamesF, try #project-neon
<valorie> although it's sort of early/late for the main developers
<shadeslayer> JamesF: PN5 is not available for raring
<valorie> ha, shadeslayer makes a liar outa me
<shadeslayer> heh, you forget I'm in IST
<shadeslayer> JamesF: only available for Saucy/Trusty, we do not have the man power to maintain for more than 2 releases
 * shadeslayer goes back to 4.12.1
<JamesF> thanks valorie
<valorie> heh
<JamesF> thanks shadeslayer
<valorie> yw, but shadeslayer does the work!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho :)
<soee> i see 4.12.1 for trusty almist ready :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, ~almost
<shadeslayer> just need to update symbols for kdepimlibs
<shadeslayer> but my connection is so slow
<soee> :)
<soee> why so slow ? 
<valorie> when shadeslayer was still living in India, he very often made this same complaint
<valorie> guess where he is right now?
<soee> im sure nes not in Poland - hes internet is slow but works !
<valorie> heh
<soee> *his
<shadeslayer> I have to wait for Strike Suit Zero to finish :(
<shadeslayer> another hour
<soee> shadeslayer: how much beer costs in India ?
<shadeslayer> I have no clue
<shadeslayer> been quite some time since I had to pay for beer in India
<soee> ee so where are you now ? :)
<shadeslayer> My guess is 2 EUR for a bottle ..
<shadeslayer> ( on the higher side )
<shadeslayer> soee: I am in India, but haven't had a chance to go out to drink yet
<shadeslayer> possibly in a couple of days or so
<soee> anyway i just sent £4,00 GBP by Kubuntu donation, it for you to buy some drink :)
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> thank you :)
<soee> i have to set automatic monthly dontaion 
<valorie> that's awesome!
<shadeslayer> indeed ^^
<soee> thats not much for now but always something :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269297] package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269297 (by braykov)
<Quintasan> lol shadeslayer you alcoholic
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> y u call me alcoholic
<Quintasan> Because you drink all the time
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> I most certainly do not
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I say otherwise :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How does one sit through a lecture without idling on IRC?
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: college used to block IRC over wifi
<Quintasan> ahaahhaha
<Quintasan> let them try it
<Quintasan> I'm just going to tunnel everything.
<shadeslayer> they blocked tunnelling too
<shadeslayer> IIRC only port 80 was open
<Quintasan> Then set up your VPN or SSH to port 80
<alvin> +1
<shadeslayer> and 443 IIRC
<Quintasan> lol
<alvin> Or Quassel server
<shadeslayer> where was I ... ah yeah, waiting for strike force zero to finish downloading while kdepim builds
<shadeslayer> so tired / sleepy
<mitya57> shadeslayer: Hm, bug 1269203 is still the same issue with -0ubuntu3 and native amd64 package
<ubottu> bug 1269203 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so.4', which is also in package libqt4-dbus:amd64 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269203
<mitya57> Should we have Breaks/Replaces: libqt4-dbus:any (<< 4:4.8.5)?
 * shadeslayer is confused by that bug report honestly
<shadeslayer> if you have a i386 package, and upgrade, the i386 package will do the needful no?
<mitya57> I've asked on #ubuntu-devel, hopefully there are some multiarch experts there
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269199] Qt library crashes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269199 (by Andrew)
<apachelogger> Migrate to emacs policy v2.0: cmake-data no longer needs to depend on
<apachelogger>     emacsen-common but pretty recent debhelper is needed at build time.
 * apachelogger sighs
<yofel> let's just switch to here
<yofel> I'm not particulary against updating qt for precise, but I think that wouldn't be a backport but updating the current precise backport
<yofel> I can put that on my todo list, but don't expect me to hurry
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, currently kubuntu-ppa/backports has 4.8.2 (release has 4.8.1)
<shadeslayer> mitya57: any news on the breaks/replaces issue?
<mitya57> no :(
<apachelogger> yofel: I'd wait for 4.8.5 anyway, assuming that ever gets done ;)
<shadeslayer> crap :/
<mitya57> I'll have to leave soon, will try to resolve that tomorrow
<shadeslayer> likewise
 * mitya57 bbl
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269199] Qt library crashes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269199 (by Andrew)
<ovidiu-florin> anyone going to conf.KDE.in ?
<mitya57> shadeslayer: we kind of resolved the qt issue, the version in terminal log is ubuntu1, not ubuntu3, so it looks like a wrong version number inserted by apport
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: we have a new QA date on Mar 10 for exploratory testing (actually may move forward a couple of days still)
<apachelogger> however, after feature freeze the entire l10n and ISO review madness starts, so..
<apachelogger> sometime between Feb20 and Mar10 anyway ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: exploratory testing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: you take the thing and play with it
<apachelogger> wait that sounds wrong
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> yet the most accurate description
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/RLNf1YdS
<apachelogger> freestyle quality control that is
<sgclark> any ninja available to please help me with my symbols problem I sent to list? I have been fighting with this package much to long..
<Riddell> sgclark: sorry am behind on e-mail and other useful things, what's up?
<sgclark> there are no .so files in lib, just an .a file
<sgclark> so I can't gensymbols
<Riddell> cor, what package is this?
<sgclark> kdoctools
<sgclark> been a bit of a nightmare package
<Riddell> if there's no .so that's presumably deliberate and no .symbols is needed
<sgclark> ok thanks, will be ready for you in a few mins then
<sgclark> on to tier 3?
<Riddell> go for it :)
<sgclark> a tier 3 package that depends on a tier 3 package? does that sound right?
<Riddell> I've not worked out what makes it a tier 3 package and what makes it a tier 4 package
<Riddell> but yes I believe lots do depend on other tier 3
<sgclark> oh ok
<Riddell> so you might have to work out a good order to package them in
<Riddell> agateau might be able to help with diagams
<sgclark> I thought it was a dependency structure
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/sites/dot.kde.org/files/kf5_big_0.png
<Riddell> looks like kconfigwidgets is the place to start
<sgclark> yep :) starting that now
<sgclark> thanks for the link, that will help
<shadeslayer> mitya57: awesome
<soee_> shadeslayer: only perlkde left ?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269526] package libqtdbus4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescribir `/u... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269526 (by Alan)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you into java Threads?
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you into java threads?
<Quintasan> Somehow my thread doesn't get exectuted immediately after start for some reason
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6757962/
<Quintasan> This is probably crap but we are supposed to somehow illustrate what happens when you don't synchronize
<yofel> Let's see if I remember how that works. I hardly ever had a situation where Threads didn't just introduce pain.
<Quintasan> We are supposed to show that pain on Collections when not using synchronize and I just can't get it to not work
<Quintasan> as in if thread B is started after thread A and they operate on the same value then it's obvious that changes made in thread B should be present
<Quintasan> in this case changes from A take place and B is executed AFTER the last showStatus for some reason
<soee_> yofel: can you take a look at this  reds: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.1_trusty.html ?
<yofel> Quintasan: hm, my observation: a) you have 3 Threads (main, t1, t2), so demo.show() will be run at a random execution point of t1 and t2. b) t1 and t2 are possibly so short that t1 is done executing far before t2 is even done starting
<yofel> if I make t1 and t2 run their modifications 10000 times and delay the show with a few msec sleep then I get a different end result on pretty much every run
<yofel> which is what you wanted?
<yofel> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758166/ is what I made out of it
<Quintasan> yofel: You just made both of the Threads do it4564656 times and asked the Main thread to sleep?
<Quintasan> christ
<yofel> well, I made both threads do it for 10000 times each, and let the main thread sleep for 100msec
<yofel> 10000 times is long enough so t1 is still running when t2 starts - most of the time
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> Well, guess I'll just keep that in mind when I have to do something like this
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> np
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1239173] qt4-x11 - binaries linked against libQtCore don't start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1239173 (by Matthias Klose)
<genii> That one sounds serious
<soee> any idea how to check why lightdm wont start ?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269297] package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269297 (by braykov)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-16
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> good afternoon, ahoneybun
<valorie> how are ya?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can I make a announcement on the Kubuntu.org site?
<ahoneybun> valorie: good, you
<valorie> good here too
<ahoneybun> home page in 5 other langages
<ahoneybun> crap
<ahoneybun> langs
<ahoneybun> *languages
<valorie> very nice
<valorie> you never answered my question about writing to kubuntu-users
<valorie> but i think i answered it myself
<valorie> I'll write suggesting they become translators
<valorie> not that they just start in on our docs
<valorie> because that way lies madness....
<ahoneybun> I never saw the question sorry apachelogger reminded to email the ubuntu-translators list and I did
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> not sure we want them, tbh
<ahoneybun> strange that only the main page is translated
<valorie> they don't know the wiki system, and they don't know the translate plugin, and they don't interface with the KDE translators for the most part
<ahoneybun> makes sense
<valorie> much as I hate to disagree with apachelogger who is a fount of wisdom
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1239173] qt4-x11 - binaries linked against libQtCore don't start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1239173 (by Matthias Klose)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269639] package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269639 (by James System)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I never learnt java
<shadeslayer> !testers KDE SC 4.12.1 needs testing from Kubuntu Ninjas
<shadeslayer> bleh
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> !testers | 4.12.1 in ninjas needs testing for trusty
<ubottu> 4.12.1 in ninjas needs testing for trusty: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<valorie> shadeslayer: isn't that supposed to hail #kubuntu as well as this chan?
<valorie> if so, it didn't work
<shadeslayer> nope, just this one afaik
<valorie> hmmm
<apachelogger> valorie, ahoneybun: while it is true that ubuntu-translators at large probably aren't much help there certainly are those who have a keen interest in Kubuntu, so unless they are already involved with upstream l10n, getting them to join seems a boon eitherway ;)
<valorie> that is true
<apachelogger> worst case you at least informed the ubuntu-translators about our off-site documentation l10n so they can't shout at you in 6 months for not informing them :)
<valorie> they are probably self-selecting Good
<valorie> I hadn't thought about the cya aspect
<apachelogger> spewing wisdom at 6:20 in the morning, not bad eh :P
 * apachelogger hugs valorie and disappears in a pile of mails
<valorie> whew, all I see is the sweep of a black cape, and he's gone.....
<valorie> :-)
<shadeslayer> valorie: available for testing 4.12.1?
<valorie> hmm, I guess i could
<valorie> in a few mins?
<jarkko_> there was upgrads today
<jarkko_> for kde
<valorie> jarkko_: yes, shadeslayer just asked for testers
<shadeslayer> sure
<jarkko_> can i even help?
<jarkko_> shadeslayer: can i even help?
<apachelogger> jarkko_: sure you can, shadeslayer just needs to tell you how
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: taking neon5 daily for a testdrive now
<valorie> shadeslayer: if you 'splain to jarkko_, I'll follow along in few mins
<shadeslayer> right hi
<jarkko_> i have virtual machine installed here...
<jarkko_> if it helps
<shadeslayer> jarkko_: see PM for instructions
<apachelogger> pff, now we are having private instructions :P
<shadeslayer> valorie: fyi you need to be running trusty
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, I'm not as yet
<valorie> do you advise upgrading to trusty?
<valorie> I can use my other laptop
<Tm_T> hi jarkko_
<valorie> which has 386
<shadeslayer> would be nice :)
<apachelogger> we'll be by March 10 becaus that's when I need exploratory testing done by people :P
<valorie> I'll get that bit started now
<shadeslayer> valorie: finished Looking for Alaska btw
<valorie> one dark story, eh?
<shadeslayer> yeah ...
<shadeslayer> valorie: did you start with the fault in our stars
<valorie> no, not yet
<valorie> question about trusty: is upgrade supported yet?
<valorie> or must I download and do a new install
<apachelogger> (upgrade works from 12.04, so it should be fine from 13.10...)
<apachelogger> if it doesn't work that'd be a bug anyway
<valorie> k
<valorie> piffle, do-release-upgrade doesn't find trusty yet
<shadeslayer> needs -d
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw LTS releases for Kubuntu are just a huge farce
<valorie> weeeee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Upstream does not provide any support gurantee and we market Kubuntu LTS releases as being supported for  longer term
<valorie> I'm doing the upgrade to T in a console, so it shouldn't take too long
<shadeslayer> hmm, why does kde-runtime depend on libwebp5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mail please
<apachelogger> ^ also I think the term support is overused and means too many things
<apachelogger> in particuarl I am reasonable certain the support in LTS is meant to mean something different than what our upstream calls support
<valorie> does it mean more than 1. backports and 2. hired support?
<apachelogger> TBH, I think it really just means long term software update target
<shadeslayer> sigh ...
<shadeslayer> so many KDE things depend on libwebp
 * shadeslayer thinks about just uploading KDE 4.12.1 to the archive
<apachelogger> i.e. if you chose to pay shadeslayer to fix/package a fix in qt for 12.04 then shadeslayer can easily get that landed through the official repository
<apachelogger> and that is really what an enterprise targeted version needs... the ability to easily be updated if one wishes to do so
<apachelogger> additionally you get security updates for a prelonged time frame
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: to me LTS support sounds like "We'll keep doing bug fix releases of $APP for the next 4 years"
<apachelogger> also something important for an enterprise target
<shadeslayer> so you get bug fix versions of packages in the official archive
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's why I say the term support is ambiguous
<valorie> there was a long back and forth on plasma-devel by a guy who kept saying that kubuntu 12.04 was 'best', and shantanu kept trying to tell him that for devel, newer is better
<valorie> I think he finally 'got it'
<jarkko_> I always get these kind of errors on kubuntu..."Unknown media type in type 'all/all'"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: from a kde perspective support means we'll backport commits that are not feature commits
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: from my POV, for Kubuntu LTS means that I'll keep backporting new KDE releases to the Kubuntu Backports PPA 
<apachelogger> from an ubuntu perspective support means, we may backport changes that are not feature changes iff we consider them worth having
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: write that in your mail please? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: except that there is no gurantee that non feature commits will even work with a older release of KDE
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ETOOMUCHWORKMAN
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's the kde thing...
<apachelogger> and yes it's many work, which I think our support means something different
<apachelogger> *which is why
<apachelogger> I mean, for kde the mapping essentially is at least one maintainer per repository
<apachelogger> for us it's like 5 people for everything kde in ubuntu
<apachelogger> doesn't scale ^^
<shadeslayer> 5? lol
<apachelogger> on good days? :P
<apachelogger> doesn't scale outside kubuntu either anyway
<shadeslayer> 5 is stretching it a bit on good days
<apachelogger> just becomes (~100 for 20k packages?)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I blame you for not getting minions
<apachelogger> and Quintasan for doing uni
<apachelogger> and JT for having gotten a real life
<apachelogger> anyway
<jarkko_> i was able to install and boot
<apachelogger> if our 'support' in fact means something than upstream's 'support', then we ought to outline just exactly what it means
<apachelogger> like if we don't backport all fixes, how do we decide what gets a backport and what not
<jarkko_> is there something now i should especially try?
<apachelogger> currently that's wishy-washy
<apachelogger> jarkko_: just use it a bit
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, there you have an example of exploratory testing... new SC versions get some of it :)
<jarkko_> is there fixed bugs list somewhere?
<jarkko_> could confirm if bug is fixed ;)
<jarkko_>  ifound one very irritating thing, but i doubt it has anything to do kde updates
<valorie> jarkko_: you can easily search bugs.kde.org
<jarkko_> if you set this font larger on Quassel irc, it kinda breaks
<valorie> the search is very powerful
<jarkko_> btw. the network manager, can someone say what's the situation?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> jarkko_, shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?f1=cf_versionfixedin&order=Importance&o1=equals&resolution=FIXED&query_format=advanced&v1=4.12.1
<jarkko_> whats the situation about wayland, is it included soon on kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> jarkko_: nothing is ready to consume wayland
<shadeslayer> why would we include it on the ISO
<valorie> yet
<jarkko_> i think i saw some xmir file on kde install
<shadeslayer> mm ... I have libmirprotobuf0 on here for some reason
<shadeslayer> ah, xserver-xorg-dev pulls it in
<soee> good morning\
<valorie> shadeslayer: I think this upgrade to trusty isn't going to happen
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> soee: morning
<shadeslayer> soee: go test 4.12.1 :D
<valorie> it keeps being interupted by the pixbuffer message
<soee> shadeslayer: no :<
<valorie> which since it's in a console, I can't capture
<soee> shadeslayer: first i  need to fix lighdm
<shadeslayer> soee: I see :)
<soee> dont know why but it wont start
<soee> i have to login from command line
<soee> and do startx
<shadeslayer> valorie: huh ... might want to report a bug about that
<shadeslayer> soee: check /var/log/lightdm?
<valorie> someone else in #kubuntu had the same trouble today, soee
<valorie> I guess I just have to stop the install with Control C?
<valorie> it's just going to keep looping
<soee> valorie: did he fixed it ?
<valorie> no, he was starting it via the cli too
<valorie> eh, I'm gonna let this go for another 10-15 mins and see what's up
<soee> shadeslayer: all logs are empty
<soee> in subl /var/log/lightdm/
<shadeslayer> huh
<Riddell> hola
<soee> basically i have kubuntu logo (plymouth) all the time
<soee> if i press esc i have cli and see 3 fails there
<soee> if i press crtl+alt+fx i have login promt and from here i can login and startx
<soee> also i have no sound
<soee> in kmix i have Deaf output
<soee> no idea what it is
<soee> is it ok that i have 4.12.0 installed on system but lot of packages lkike kde-workspace etc are marked as 4.11.5 ?
<soee> shadeslayer: can you give me ppa for this 4.12.1 ?
<shadeslayer> soee: do you have access to kubuntu ninjas?
<shadeslayer> soee: yes
<soee> shadeslayer: yes jr:xxx
<soee> but i see no pudates
<Riddell> soee: trusty only
<Riddell> soee: yes kde-workspace does not have a 4.12 version
<soee> ah ok downloading
<shadeslayer> valorie: "(gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:11574): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory"
<valorie> yup
<shadeslayer> valorie: run "gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache" as root>
<valorie> might be ok anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah shouldn't be an issue I suppose
<valorie> looks like it's gettin' there
<soee> shadeslayer: upgrade ok
<valorie> looks like upgrade might be finished
<valorie> weeeee, restart successful
<Riddell> 4.12.1 installed and running good
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> runs fine here too
 * shadeslayer will upload
 * Riddell puts test results on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you should give a talk at conf.kde.in
<Riddell> are you?
<shadeslayer> and get us minions
<shadeslayer> I am not, I'm in India at the moment, can't travel again in Fe
<shadeslayer> *Feb
<shadeslayer> rather, don't want to come again in Feb
<Riddell> ah, I wondered why you were up so early :)
 * valorie submitted a talk, but it wasn't accepted
<shadeslayer> valorie: about kubuntu?
<valorie> it was about becoming part of the community
<valorie> not kubuntu in particular
<shadeslayer> I see
<valorie> next time I'll find out what they are looking for
<valorie> oh, I'm getting a "couldn't connect" to the keyserver
<soee> :|
<soee> i have installed kdm and configured as default 
<soee> not i can boot and all works fine :<
<apachelogger> 3 hours of work and all I did was write stuff and manage neon5 packages
<apachelogger> and I haven't even started looking at new bugs
<apachelogger> :@
<soee> :}
<soee> *now
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how's the qt coming along?
<soee> the strange thing is that there was no any lightdm update since december 5-10
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have something that works without patches yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: merged and uploaded?
<apachelogger> is it good enough for backporting tho?
<apachelogger> to saucy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: patches are now down to things like arm64/ppc64el support and some other stuff I don't recall
<shadeslayer> see changelog
<apachelogger> handy
<apachelogger> going to prod a backport ppa for the "Crashes in QtDeclarative continue with 13.10" mail then
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> Riddell: see 4.13 mail... me thinks upstream should get a say in whether or not we should try to fiddle 4.13 in
<valorie> shadeslayer: pm
<apachelogger> oh, no new interesting bugs, hooray
 * apachelogger goes on coffee break
<Riddell> apachelogger: I suspect upstream will just fire it back at us but you're welcome to ask
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.afiestas.org/demand-a-kde-experience-from-your-distribution/
<apachelogger> upstream is expected to tell us what to do, so let us tell them to tell us what to do :P
<valorie> success, added that to the notes
<apachelogger> python is so terrible :'<
<valorie> thank you for your help, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> np
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will you backport it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> lovely
<valorie> jarkko_: so, success?
<jarkko_> valorie: yes
<valorie> cool
<valorie> you can add yourself to the notes
<jarkko_> what notes?
<jarkko_> i just noticed this The following packages have been kept back:  kde-runtime plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<jarkko_> those dont upgrade using sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> same here; it's a problem with libwebp
<valorie> test results on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<jarkko_> how do i make accoutn there
<shadeslayer> register on identity.kde.org
<valorie> jarkko_: a warning; you should use your realname
<valorie> however, you don't have to display that realname anywhere
<valorie> it's kept private
<jarkko_> i have kde username
<jarkko_> just dont remember the login name, its real name
<jarkko_> i dont think its full name
<jarkko_> i just reset password on kde.org
<valorie> cool
<jarkko_> dont know what username is, i use email to reset the password
<valorie> if you can't get in, sysadmin will help: #kde-sysadmin
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload libkomparediff2 plz
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's that?
<shadeslayer> just run kubuntu-archive-upload -p  libkomparediff2 -v 4.12.1 ?
<jarkko_> valorie: how do i save the note?
<valorie> you don't have to
<valorie> it autosaves
<shadeslayer> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/01/15/microsoft-extends-updates-windows-xp-security-products-july-14-2015/#!sl143
<jarkko_> so it seems
<valorie> they must be desperate
<valorie> nobody wants to upgrade!
<apachelogger> An unhandled exception occurred:
<apachelogger> global name '_KdeFrontend__tableview_event_filter' is not defined
<apachelogger> I do not even know what that is
<jarkko_> until July 14, 2015 
<jarkko_> xp is getting old, but it was good os
<jarkko_> they should release new service pack
<jarkko_> 7 new files to install
<jarkko_> do you know the amount of active developers?
<apachelogger> 42
<jarkko_> muon said that i have 7 files to update...console says 31
<jarkko_> 42 active developers? are they full time?
<Tm_T> I presume apachelogger is referring to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
<shadeslayer> ^^
<jarkko_> i reboot soon
<jarkko_> sudo reboot ;)
<jarkko_> back
<jarkko_> btw. do you have big firefox on launching bar?
<jarkko_> i didnt put it there i think
<valorie> FF is installed if you did a new install
<jarkko_> i did upgrade
<valorie> it's now our recommended browser
<jarkko_> and i had ff installed before
<valorie> ok
<jarkko_> well it looks kinda cool there
<jarkko_> next K
<jarkko_> next to
<valorie> ok, falling asleep here, niters
<jarkko_> but was that 42 developers for real?
<jarkko_> or misunderstood
<Tm_T> just a joke
<jarkko_> more likely 1 dev working ;)
<jarkko_> i just wonder that so many updates already
<Tm_T> Kubuntu has several rather active developers, I recall we had 3 doing it as their dayjob
<Tm_T> someone knowing better could correct me
<jarkko_> anyone keeping blog or something?
<jarkko_> are you aware that ati 7870 cannot boot into desktop with free drivers?
<Tm_T> jarkko_: all of them, in one way or another
<Tm_T> jarkko_: and "cannot boot" means what? is there bug report?
<jarkko_> i am not sure about bug report
<jarkko_> normal boot fails, but resume on fail safe mode works
<jarkko_> installing closed source drivers helps
<Tm_T> there should be something in the logs
<Tm_T> boot log, syslog, Xorg log etc
<jarkko_> where do i find kubuntu related bug reports?
<jarkko_> i think i have this bug
<jarkko_> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60879
<Tm_T> I believe it would be Ubuntu bug and not Kubuntu specifically
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 60879 in Drivers/Gallium/radeonsi "[radeonsi] X11 can't start with acceleration enabled" [Blocker,New]
<Quintasan> yofel: T_T
<Quintasan> changing that to synchronized version also yields  random results for me
<Quintasan> christ I can't do this properly
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1269750] package libqtdbus4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269750 (by Smit)
<apachelogger> done with usb creator, not too sure about the tableview column spacing, though TBH that is shitty no matter what
<apachelogger> really the source table should just display the filename&size and the os version label should be the tooltip
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/NuchfDCU I guess that should be in doing?
<Riddell> yes it should
<Riddell> gosh very green is this new trello
<apachelogger> the 14.04 board always was green :P
<apachelogger> not quite sure why ... the deadlines bord is red because it's important tho ^^
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> i have this 2 packages stoped: kde-runtime plasma-scriptengine-javascript is it ok ?
<ghostcube> yeah amazon cloud player app for windows works in wine 1.7.10 if anyone uses amazon mp3 .... just noticed this :)
<Riddell> ghostcube: what's the advantage over a web browser?
<ghostcube> you cant download amazon albums into a linux box nowadays its not supported anymore
<Riddell> soee: testing what in what ubuntu version? what happens if you apt-get install those packages on their own?
<Riddell> ghostcube: even if you buy them?
<ghostcube> yep. you only can use mac or windows clients, for full album download. you only can download file per file on a linux box...
<ghostcube> they stoped linux support
<soee> Riddell: uhm testing nthing, just installed 4.12.1 on trusty but went fine
<soee> not i had sume updates and see this 2 
<Riddell> ghostcube: can't you use clamz?
<ghostcube> as far as i have seen only if you start download directly after you bought it. but not sure if it still works, they changed the format again. but if you upload to cloud player and then want to download it you must go the wine way
<ghostcube> amazon isnt linux friendly anymore -.-
<Riddell> ironic since it's now a large part of what they sell with AWS
<soee> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/pscqvcgqv
<ghostcube> yeah... the big joke is.. amazon android app works. so it must be possible to bring it to linux computers too... but they dont want to
<Riddell> soee: hmm, spooky
<soee> Riddell: see this http://pastebin.kde.org/pricziwbq
<soee> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any idea why kde-runtime 4.12.0 depends on libwebp4 and 4.12.1 depends on libwebp5 which doesn't exist?
<Riddell> soee: hmm something doesn't want that installed, is there a reason why you do have it installed?
<soee> Riddell: no idea
<soee> maybe its related to some plasmoid ?
<Riddell> deeper than that if it's removing all this stuff
<Riddell> I can recreate the issue
<Riddell> spooky too
<Riddell> but shadeslayer has disappeared, tsk
<soee> spooky too that hes gone :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion ktp-common-internals 0.7.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1269778
<Riddell> Quintasan: fancy taking that since you know lots about ktp?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> now all images are oversized
<apachelogger> dafuq
<apachelogger> libicu52 2 MiB increase over libicu48
<apachelogger> :@
<Riddell> all those new letters to include
<apachelogger> libwebkitgtk-3.0-0                 | webkitgtk                      | zenity                                 | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>               |         6229510 |           28298
<apachelogger> oh for the love of god, zenity is back
<apachelogger> zenity                             | zenity                         | im-config                              | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>               |           57412 |             334
<apachelogger> yeah, I totally fixed that
<ghostcube> hmm on virtualbox with 3d acceleration enabled and guest additions working kde cant enable the opengl effects
<apachelogger> use vmware
<ghostcube> same driver :D
<ghostcube> glxgears works glxinfo | grep OpenGL shows Humper
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be back to normal tomorrow
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1194501] [ 4.8 Linaro regression] ICE on gcc-4.8 building kde4libs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194501 (by Scott Kitterman)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1199083] package libqtcore4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1199083 (by CANTE Pierre)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: just because opengl works doesn't mean that kwin effects work
<apachelogger> and it's not the same driver, I distinctly remember upstream mentioning that GL only works with vmware for some raeson
<Riddell> apachelogger: what should?
<apachelogger> Riddell: iso size
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> icu is still 2mib larger, and some funny fonts package is also up 3mib
<apachelogger> and then there's the fact that pyqt and pykde contain modules for python3.3 and 3.4
<sgclark> if a build put something in /usr/etc lintian complains, is the correct move to install it in /etc? because now list-missing is complaining.
<Riddell> ooh hi soee 
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> ooh hi sgclark 
<Riddell> sgclark: yes put it in /etc, what's the file?
<sgclark> helllo
<Riddell> all your tier 2 packages are in the PPA but I still need to sort out the overlapping files
<Riddell> oh I've started putting in watch files, grab them from one of the packages and adapt for any other packages you're doing
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I am writing a manpage to submit to upstream that is missing from kservice, sec, let me find the etc file
<Riddell> oh nice
<sgclark> xdg/menus/applications.menu 
<sgclark> in kservice
<Riddell> yeah we have /etc/xdg/menus/kde4-applications.menu in kdelibs4
<sgclark> Riddell: for a temporary solution to get kdoctools to install so I could continue I renamed the files within the rules file and that worked
<Riddell> sgclark: which files? checkxml?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes and manpages
<Riddell> I think to be fair on the other desktops you'll need to rename xdg/menus/applications.menu to xdg/menus/kf5-applications.menu
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> err where does this review go? frameworkintegration?
<Riddell> it's a tier4 module isn't it?
<Riddell> not sure what it does
<sgclark> tier 3
<Riddell> "Workspace and cross-framework integration plugins" sounds vauge
<Riddell> http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/List says tier 4
<sgclark> oh right, I am trying to figure out where to put in a review for kservice manpage
<Riddell> oh to go upstream?
<sgclark> nevermind I found it
<Riddell> are you on reviewboard?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> yeah, I found it
<Riddell> groovy
 * Riddell wonders why qtbase5-dev won't install today making most of the builds fail
<Riddell> oh pesky libxcb-sync0
<Riddell> which is now libxcb-sync1
<Riddell> mitya57: are you able to rebuild the qt5 packages in the PPA?
<Riddell> I'm using canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2
<yofel> Quintasan: uh, for me synchronized works fine..
<Quintasan> yofel: I somehow made it work
<Quintasan> NO IDEA HOW
<yofel> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762240/ is what I edited
 * yofel uploaded 4.115 to saucy-proposed
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> does everyone agree there's no point to the file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kauth/dbus_policy.stub
<Riddell> and /usr/share/kde4/apps/kauth/dbus_service.stub
<Riddell> they're just templates that haven't been used right?
<mitya57> Riddell: no, I'm not in canonical-qt5-edgers
<mitya57> But I think Mirv was already going to rebuild them
<Riddell> Mirv! you tab completing confusion of a nick, fancy rebuilding them?
<ghostcube> gnah virtualbox devs arent going to fix the kwin problem -.- but if anyone wants from kubuntu to fix it the code is public...
<ghostcube> i hate such answers :D
<ghostcube> ok there are two strange things  first this here https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/4582  and then this one https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269594
<ubottu> KDE bug 269594 in general "[feature-request] Please make KWin 3D desktop effects work on VirtualBox" [Wishlist,Resolved: upstream]
<ghostcube> so i think its now only a kde problem in combination what xserver version is running -.-
<ghostcube> just not working on 14.04, seems to be to new
<Riddell> sgclark: I worked out why dbus files are getting installed to /usr/etc
<Riddell> new extra-cmake-modules uploaded
<Riddell> or edit /usr/share/ECM/kde-modules/KDEInstallDirs.cmake and change "etc" to "/etc"
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> There is something significantly wrong with the binaries installed with kdoctools
<sgclark> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "" on everything I try to checkXML
<sgclark> which makes writing docs difficult heh
<Riddell> kdoctools or anything docbook has always been spooky voodoo, need to be used just right or it won't work
<sgclark> I have been writing docs for kde for 9ish months. It is the new tools for sure. researching now
<Riddell> sgclark: I uploaded all your tier 2 packages to the PPA, make sure you are using the version from the PPA if you are making changes
<sgclark> ok ty
<Riddell> sgclark: what are you still looking at on kdocbook?
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry stepped away,  apt is not fining new ppa doctools I did an update
<sgclark> Riddell: what is the name of the packages?
<Riddell> sgclark: mm it didn't compile because qt5 has temporarily stopped being installable
<sgclark> oh ok
<Riddell> if you have the deb-src line you can apt-get source it
<Riddell> or just get it from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Ridddell: ok it will not install due to conflicting man pages, I need to do the mv trick
<Riddell> or rename the manpages :)
<Riddell> what are they manpages for
<sgclark> version 5 of qtoptions checkXML and kdeoptions
<sgclark> which also exists in v 4
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1195007] qt patch introduces fatal gdk_x_error handler @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195007 (by Patrick Oßmann)
<Riddell> qtoptions and kdeoptions best I can come up with it to rename to qt5options and kde5options
<Riddell> or maybe qtoptions-kf5 and kdeoptions-kf5
<Riddell> something like that
<Riddell> or just delete them, I doubt anyone ever reads them
<Riddell> and checkXML needs renamed to checkXML5
<sgclark> I will rename
<Riddell> you'll need to know cmake magic to do all that and send the patch upstream
<sgclark> yeah that seems to be corrected
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> do shout if you have problems
<sgclark> I will figure it out :) I am good at that lol
<Riddell> sgclark: you've started putting a number in the -dev package, best keep that out e.g. libkf5notifications5-dev -> libkf5notifications-dev
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<Quintasan> yofel: Think you can restart 4.12.1?
<yofel> uh, I'll leave that to LP
<Quintasan> yofel: it didn't do that for two hours
<Quintasan> yofel: There is no mass restart option I guess?
<Quintasan> KDE Workspace is supposed to be 4:4.11.5?
 * Quintasan is damn confused about this 4.11.5 4.12.1 and whatnot
 * Quintasan scratches his head
<Quintasan> yofel: If I'm interpreting the announcement correctly we will have kde workspaces 4.12.2 along with the rest of the kde sc 4.12.2 but for now we have to ship kde workspaces 4.11.5 with 4.12.1?
<yofel> no, we'll have KDE SC 4.13 with kde-workspace 4.11....7? or so
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.12.1.php
<Quintasan> I don't even
<Quintasan> what is this
<yofel> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.11_Release_Schedule has workspace tags until 4.11.9
<Quintasan> apachelogger: help
<yofel> the next version of workspace will be 5.X
<yofel> (probably?)
<Quintasan> I kind of think we should do something like kde-workspace-4:4.12.1~really4.11.7
<yofel> oh
<yofel> maybe they decided to do things differently after all
<yofel> utterly confusing
<Quintasan> We are going to get so many questions if they want us to mix 4.11.7 with 4.12.2
<Quintasan> Even now I'm not sure what's going on.
<yofel> if they change things back I feel like staying with 4.11.X just to annoy them
<Quintasan> I so don't like some of the decisions that KDE makes.
<Riddell> if this confuses you then you won't like the 5 world, lots of separate releases and numbers
<sgclark> Riddell: I was successful with the manpages! checkXML not so much. still have to rename through rules file
<yofel> Quintasan: i'm fine with stuff being mixed in insane ways I can't even think about, I don't like if people do something which causes me work - then think again and do something which causes me work to revert the work I did before
<Riddell> sgclark: not just a rename in CMakeLists.txt?
<sgclark> Riddell: that is what I thought too, but cmake died. I don't know enough coding yet :(
<yofel> Quintasan: hm, I think the "synchronized" part is about the dates, then it makes sense
<Riddell> sgclark: pastbin a diff if you want we might have some ideas
<Riddell> pastebin
<sgclark> for the fail?
<Riddell> yeah
<sgclark> oh hmm, already reverted my changes
<Quintasan> Riddell: Truth be told I find just another tedious you need to remember before doing anything at all
<Quintasan> I find it*
 * Quintasan installs Trusty
<Riddell> sgclark: just rename the checkXML.in.cmake file
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, yeah I just figured that out lol
<Riddell> sgclark: then edit the line that refers to it in CMakeLists.txt
<sgclark> Riddell: I got it :) thanks!
<sgclark> Riddell: debuild keeps deleting my changes, I put the files in include-binaries like I did with the manpage stuff, but not working.
<sgclark> Riddell: sorted
<sgclark> Riddell: I am used to working with master with KDE, do I submit a git diff or is there another process when it involves kubuntu?
<Quintasan> Riddell: You had no problems installing 4.12.1 on trusty?
<Quintasan> kde-workspace gets held back here
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah submit a diff to reviewboard.kde.org
<Riddell> sgclark: and the diff should go in debian/patches, do you know the quilt patch system yet?
<sgclark> Riddell: something is still not right with checkXML
<sgclark> Riddell: nd no on the quilt
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have a diff you can pastebin?
<sgclark> Riddell: XDG_DATA_DIRS needs to be set somehow during build I think. I can't seem to export environment variables through rules
<Riddell> for what?
<sgclark> warning: failed to load external entity "dtd/kdex.dtd"
<sgclark> checkXML
<sgclark> checkXML5
<sgclark> rather
<sgclark> checking docbooks
<Riddell> sgclark: when doing what?
<sgclark> here is the patch for the checkXML rename, which did work http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763737/
<sgclark> Riddell: I had to create a manpage for a new binary in kservice. I have to checkXML5 docbooks before I can subit a review :)
<Riddell> ah and checkXML doesn't do it's job
<Riddell> in which case just use checkXML from kdelibs4, easy workaround
<Riddell> your rename won't have made it any better or worse
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: so I need to learn the quilt patch system correct?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, easy to do
<Riddell> we should even have a wiki page on it under wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas
<Riddell> quilt new rename-checkxml.diff
<Riddell> quilt add CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> edit CMakeLists.txt or apply the patch you have elsewhere
<Riddell> quilt refresh
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> patch is not in debian/patches/
<Riddell> oh wait
<Riddell> export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<sgclark> I uploaded new kdoctools
<Riddell> stick that in ~/.bashrc
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> quilt pop  will remove the patch
<Riddell> quilt push  will apply the patch
<Quintasan> sgclark: You might want to save http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763833/ to ~/.dquiltrc and stick alias dquilt="quilt --quiltrc=${HOME}/.dquilt" into bashrc
<sgclark> ok ty
<Quintasan> and use dquilt when working on debian packages
<Quintasan> though I'm not sure if reviewboard is going to like that diff format
<Villiers> Riddell : excuse me , although google code in has ended , can i go on to do this task just to complete it ? http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2013/5885540117250048 :) . please reply
<Riddell> aww he left
<sgclark> Riddell: quilt is pretty straight forward. The only thing I don't understand is when the file names actually change. That does not appear in the diff with the new data
<Riddell> http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html#renaming_files might help
<Riddell> hmm actually no it doesn't
<Riddell> https://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2011/06/msg00006.html has how to rename
<elcaset> A friend of mine asked where he can buy a modern phone that can run Qt apps. Not Android necessarily, but Mer, Sailfish, etc. He wants to 
<elcaset> use a Linux-based Qt-based phone.  Anybody know of some?  Thanks in advance.
<JamesF> Riddell :  can you tell me whats merging in http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2013/5885540117250048 ?
<Riddell> hi JamesF 
<Riddell> JamesF: I need to get emergency painkilllers for my girlfriend and will be back in 30 mins
<JamesF> Riddell : ok :)
<Riddell> elcaset: blackberry and jella
<Riddell> JamesF: but yes we'll take you through it, would be great to have done
<JamesF> Riddell : anyone else mentoring that task whom i can seek help from ?
<elcaset> Riddell: thanks :)>
<Riddell> !ninjas | help JamesF 
<ubottu> help JamesF: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<Quintasan> JamesF: Hi.
<Quintasan> JamesF: Generally merging is reducing the delta(difference) from our packaging to Debian
<Quintasan> As the site says, if our changes are not needed anymore then we just use what Debian has (sync it)
<Quintasan> If they are still needed then you need to perform a merge.
<JamesF> Quintasan : thanks :)
<JamesF> Quintasan :  but i am a bit of a noob so can you tell me from the beginning?
<Quintasan> JamesF: Sure, first of all you need to get current packaging from Debian and Trusty
<Quintasan> JamesF: For example ibus-qt4 in Debian - http://packages.debian.org/sid/ibus-qt4
<Quintasan> You can grab the source and Debian packaging by invoking dget -x http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/ibus-qt/ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.dsc
<JamesF> Quintasan : :)
<JamesF> Quintasan :  i use kubuntu...
<Quintasan> Which uses Debian as it's base :P
<Quintasan> JamesF: Generally you need to have Debian's packaging and Ubuntu's packaging to perform a merge.
<yofel> dget will still work the same (as long as you have devscripts installed)
<Quintasan> You can see Ubuntu packaging for ibus-qt4 here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ibus-qt4
<Quintasan> and you can get the source and Debian packaging by invoking dget -x http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ibus-qt/ibus-qt_1.3.1-2.1ubuntu4.dsc
<Quintasan> JamesF: Any questions so far?
<JamesF> Quintasan :  working on that :)
<Quintasan> Sure, take your time
<JamesF> Quintasan :  what do i have to do with ubuntu packaging ? take a reference for that task (GCI ) ?
<Quintasan> JamesF: You got both of them?
<JamesF> Quintasan : no , just kubuntu :)
<Quintasan> You need both
<JamesF> Quintasan : after ive got both then ? 
<Quintasan> Generally you need to compare files in debian/ directory in Debian's and Ubuntu's version of the package and see what changes can be imported from Debian to Ubuntu
<JamesF> Quintasan : and that can be tricky.....
<Quintasan> JamesF: Theoretically yes but if you ask any questions you have you should be fine
<JamesF> Quintasan : and they can be noobish ?
<JamesF> Quintasan : and do i need Debian too ?
<Quintasan> Paraphrasing ##c++basic topic: No real ruestion is too stupid or too noobish.
<Quintasan> Yes you need both of them
<Quintasan> You have to compare the Debian packaging to Ubuntu's packaging.
<Quintasan> You won't be able to remove any differences from Debian if you don't compare what we have in Ubuntu against what currently Debian has.
<JamesF> Quintasan : ok . now ill get Debian and can i substitute kubuntu with ubuntu ?
<Quintasan> JamesF: I think you might be misunderstanding me. I'm not telling you to INSTALL the Debian version on your system. Do you know how software is packaged in Debian?
<JamesF> Quintasan : no
<Quintasan> JamesF: Kubuntu and Ubuntu are using the same repositories so yes.
<Quintasan> JamesF: Okay let me explain that first.
<JamesF> Quintasan : please proceed :D
<Quintasan> Packaging software in Debian in GENERAL consists of three steps
<Quintasan> 1. Get the source code
<Quintasan> 2. Do the packaging magic
<Quintasan> 3. Upload to Debian
<JamesF> Quintasan :  oh
<Quintasan> Those of course have number of smaller steps required but I'm not going to go into details here.
<Quintasan> If you do dget -x http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/ibus-qt/ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.dsc
<Quintasan> you should end up with 4 things
<Quintasan> ibus-qt_1.3.1.orig.tar.gz, ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.dsc, ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.debian.tar.gz and a directory named ibus-qt-1.3.1
<Quintasan> ibus-qt_1.3.1.orig.tar.gz contains the source code for the application
<Quintasan> ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.dsc is a text file with some metadata you don't really have to care about right now
<JamesF> Quintasan : 1) can be handled , how to do that magic in 2) as im not into packaging much . secondly i have a primitive error . shell's not recognising dget-x although i have the required package installed :(
<Quintasan> it's dget -x <url>
<Quintasan> there is a space between dget and -x
<Quintasan> as for 2) we're going to cover that in a second
 * Riddell high fives Quintasan for helping
<Quintasan> Riddell: Though I sometimes get the idea I'm doing it wrong.
<Quintasan> JamesF: Let me know when you get the files so that I don't go too fast.
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's easy to get confused helping someone use a computer unless you can see their computer, you can use a shared ec2 server to guide someone
<JamesF> Quintasan : thanks
<JamesF> Quintasan :  dget says it has no Debian Installation candidate...
<Quintasan> uh
<Quintasan> JamesF: What command exactly are you invoking?
<JamesF> Quintasan : sorry ubuntu4.dsc has no installation candidate.. im invoking dget -xhttp://archive.ubuntu.com ....
<Quintasan> Try copypasting
<Quintasan> dget -x http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/ibus-qt/ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.dsc
<Quintasan> this
<JamesF> Quintasan : it says validation failed ...
<Quintasan> dget -xu http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/ibus-qt/ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.dsc
<Quintasan> that should work
<JamesF> Quintasan : got 4 tar.gz's
<JamesF> Quintasan :  i mean the  == ibus-qt_1.3.1.orig.tar.gz, ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.dsc, ibus-qt_1.3.1-4.debian.tar.gz and a directory named ibus-qt-1.3.
<Quintasan> good
<JamesF> Quintasan : now ?
<Quintasan> so if you look into  ibus-qt-1.3 directory
<Quintasan> there is a debian directory inside it
<Quintasan> this is what we call "packaging"
<Quintasan> there are text files inside it that describe what this package is, what is needed to get built and steps how to build it
<JamesF> Quintasan :  BEGIN PGP ... etc ?
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> cd ibus-qt-1.3.1/debian
<Quintasan> you should have files like changelog, copyright, docs and so on there
<JamesF> Quintasan :  :D :D got that one ... now ?
<Quintasan> Wrong windows I guess.
<JamesF> Quintasan : yeah so now what should i do  with those files ?
<Quintasan> Well, what you just got is Debian's packaging
<Quintasan> You are to compare Ubuntu's packagin AGAINST Debian packaging and import any changes from Debian which we don't have and can be imported.
<JamesF> Quintasan :  can you give me the link for the dget -x ubuntu ? :)
<Quintasan> I generally recommend making a directory named "Debian", copying debian package inside there
<Quintasan> and doing the same for Ubuntu
<Quintasan> dget -x http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ibus-qt/ibus-qt_1.3.1-2.1ubuntu4.dsc
<JamesF> Quintasan : ok will b done
<JamesF> Quintasan :  so i just have to document >>
<JamesF> Quintasan :  ??
<Quintasan> I'm not entirely sure what do you mean by that.
<JamesF> Quintasan : you said that i just have to compare right ??
<JamesF> Quintasan : ubuntu pack vs debian packaging ?
<Quintasan> Compare Ubuntu against Debian and import changes from Debian's packaging to Ubuntu's packging where possible
<JamesF> Quintasan : how to import ??
<Quintasan> JamesF: You edit the respective file and just make the change
<Quintasan> Those are text files
<Quintasan> JamesF: When merging changelog file you might want to use merge-changelog tool
<sgclark> Riddell: I got it, can you look over these two patches before I send them upstream? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764390/
<Quintasan> which is available in ubuntu-dev-tools package
<Quintasan> Like uh, an example for that would be good
<JamesF> Quintasan : the ubuntu one says VALIDATION FAILED ....
<Quintasan> dget -xu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ibus-qt/ibus-qt_1.3.1-2.1ubuntu4.dsc
<Quintasan> use this
<JamesF> Quintasan : got 4 packages... ( 1 folder)
<Quintasan> JamesF: for example try comparing Debian's control file against Ubuntu control file
<JamesF> Quintasan :  oh yes :) sure 
<Quintasan> For example there is Standards-Version: 3.9.4 in Debian and Standards-Version: 3.9.2 in Ubuntu's control file
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure we want to import that change
<Quintasan> another example would be Ubuntu packaging having a field like
<Quintasan> DM-Upload-Allowed: yes
<Quintasan> Where Debian does not have it
<Quintasan> so you can remove it
<JamesF> Quintasan :  can i add that to Debian too ? (talking about above example DM-Upload)
<Quintasan> Why would you do that
<Quintasan> JamesF: Think about it, we are trying to be as close to Debian with packaging as possible
<JamesF> Quintasan : oh!.....
<JamesF> Quintasan : i am not being allowed to edit the text files . (!) :(
<Quintasan> how so?
<JamesF> Quintasan :  its like a permanent thing ....
<JamesF> Quintasan :  do i need some kinda software ?
<Quintasan> JamesF: I do not think so, those are text files so use a normal text editor
<Quintasan> unless you did sudo dget -xu <url> there should be no problems
<JamesF> Quintasan : i didnt use  sudo.....
<JamesF> Quintasan :  yeah i can now edit em . so now basically i am on my own ?
<Quintasan> JamesF: Well it would be smashing if you could complete the task entirely on your own but let's be realistic, you will need help and if you have any questions then you should ask.
<JamesF> Quintasan :  thanks :) now ive deleted that line DM-Upload allowed  in Ubuntu.debian / control... Should i save changes ?
<Quintasan> Yes, but I recommend that you save them to another copy of the file you edited
<Quintasan> So that you do not touch the existing files
<JamesF> Quintasan :  :) . ok its 4:00 am in India Right now , so i guess my body needs some rest .... i will come on 17th afternoon . will u be there ?
<Quintasan> JamesF: I can't say for sure since I have university and whatnot but just ask questions if you have any, someone will generally answer them
<Quintasan> One tip though
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/HW92WWzE
<Quintasan> Here is how I organise my working directory when merging
<Quintasan> I save the modified files under Result/debian directory
<JamesF> Quintasan :  thanks for the workflow !
<Quintasan> JamesF: You're welcome, I look forward to uploading your work
<JamesF> Quintasan :  bye . hope to see you soon and a Great Thank you For helping a noob ! :) :D
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-17
<sgclark> reviewboard does not like these quilt diffs, how do you guys submit patches for review upstream?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: apply to git repo, run git diff
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok cool, I know how to work with the master, thanks!
<sgclark> shadeslayer: Riddell was saying something about debian-bugs but I don't know what he means, that was not a choice.
<shadeslayer> what did he say exactly?
<sgclark> let me see if I cn find a log, it was many hours ago
<sgclark> shadeslayer: nevermind I misread
<Mirv> Riddell: trying to rebuild yes, but it feels like something is wrong with PPA builders' dependency resolving.. locally doing what the PPA should be doing works, but complaints on the builder. sil2100 noticed similar earlier, and I thought it was just something rationally explainable.
<JamesF> Quintasan : im back .Are you there ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan, yofel: how are different versions for different pieces of software confusing?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oi, is there documentation on how to write a dbus session file
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: session file?
<apachelogger> what's a session file?
<shadeslayer> dbus session service
<apachelogger> that's a dbus service file :P
<shadeslayer> right, that thing :P
<apachelogger> becaus a service can also be on the system bus :P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: have you look at the dbus docs?
<shadeslayer> ah yes, found it
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, it's documented on a blog
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno, this is all pretty unspecified actually
<apachelogger> cause if it's not part of the spec it aint true and the spec literally says 'service files are like desktop files'
<apachelogger> and that's it
<apachelogger> ..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/D-Bus/Autostart_Services
<apachelogger> apparently only the two entires name and exec are supported anyway
<apachelogger> where name is the bus path the service register on
<apachelogger> somehow my inbox is a mess every morning
<apachelogger> and I am not even sure why
<apachelogger> oh bug 329994 fixed, nice
<ubottu> bug 329994 in Ubuntu "Updates mute sound" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329994
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kde bug 329994 even
<ubottu> KDE bug 329994 in general "Testcase KTranscriptTest::initTestCase only succeeds when ktranscript.so is already installed below $PREFIX" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329994
<apachelogger> and now I found another bug while verifying the fix
<apachelogger> life's curel :/
<yofel> apachelogger: I was talking about the announcement, I'm fine with the versions
<shadeslayer> soooo, I'm going to be mostly unavailable till Tuesday
<shadeslayer> anything I should do before leaving?
<shadeslayer> odd, I thought I uploaded libiberty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fyi ubiquity slideshows still show rekonq
<shadeslayer> and they say "Firefox and Chromium are available from repos"
<apachelogger> man this is so not fun
<shadeslayer> might want to update that / add a trello card
<apachelogger> 9 review iterations
<apachelogger> somewhere along review5 I detailed exactly what the correct solution must look like
<apachelogger> now we are back where review5 started, the correct solution has still not been implemented -.-
<shadeslayer> ??
<apachelogger> yofel: what's with the announcement?
<shadeslayer> what are thy babbling about
<apachelogger> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/112076/
<apachelogger> 'KDE Ships January Updates to Applications and Platform'
<shadeslayer> lol did the submitter give their own patch a ship it?
<apachelogger> yofel: there is the platform (kdelibs) there is the workspace (kde-workspace) and there's applications (everything else)
<shadeslayer> twice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fun fun fun
<shadeslayer> when did debian-keyring become ESOHUGE 0.o
<apachelogger> it always was
<shadeslayer> 47 MB's .... 
<yofel> apachelogger: "Starting with the 4.12.2 releases, the KDE Workspaces 4.11.x releases will be synchronized with those of KDE Applications and Development Platform 4.12.x."
<yofel> Quintasan confused me to the point where I read "version" into that, not "date"
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> TBH I think it would have made more sense if they had just kept bumping the workspace number
<apachelogger> I mean, that's what is happing for kdelibs
<apachelogger> it's frozen, except it gets new major version releases
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no shit ...
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> buuuuuuuuuut
<apachelogger> there is a grave technical difference
<apachelogger> kdelibs master = 4.x
<apachelogger> kde-workspace master = 5.x
<apachelogger> so in fact a kde-workspace 4.12.0 would have been released/branched/whatever from the KDE/4.11 branch
<shadeslayer> but that's merely because kde-workspace hasn't exploded into a million repos
<apachelogger> so I can see why they did not go for that option
<apachelogger> though truth be told I would simply not have made master 5.x :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> there is no reason why workspace would need to hijack master to develop 5.x
<apachelogger> all the reasons that were brought up back then for doing it are without any basis
<apachelogger> "won't be able to prevent master from getting new feature proposals and stuff for 4.x...."
<apachelogger> seems to work well enough for kdelibs :P
<shadeslayer> WHERE DID LIBIBERTY GO!?!?!
<shadeslayer> I uploaded it this morning
<shadeslayer> to ninjas
<shadeslayer> wtf
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> packages hiding now
<apachelogger> oh to hell with this
<apachelogger> I am done with mails for the day and then new bugs come in
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe it got rejected btw
<shadeslayer> I have no rejection email
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> MAGICALLY APPEARING EMAIL
<apachelogger> <- pipes all launchpad mails except bugs into trash
<apachelogger> consequently I never notice when shit gets rejected
<apachelogger> of course I am not the one sending 3000 emails to one person per day
<apachelogger> so not really my fault
<shadeslayer> yofel:  Deleted on 2014-01-06 by Philip Muškovac 
<shadeslayer> whyyy :(
<shadeslayer> kde-dev-utils is waiting on it :(
<yofel> isn't in in backports? I needed ninjas for 4.11.5
<shadeslayer> too bad jr uploaded 4.12.1 there?
<yofel> no, that was me, 4.11.5 is in proposed
<yofel> so back to 4.12
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> but yeah, my wipe caused some colleteral damage :/
<shadeslayer> I'm so confused, anyway, what should I do
<apachelogger> get another ninja ppa?
<shadeslayer> no, too slow, we need a apachelogger ppa
<shadeslayer> we throw stuff in it and all the bugs get fixed forever
<apachelogger> well, short of getting one of those I was thinking a regular PPA so that 4.12 and 4.11 don't conflict with one another
<apachelogger> of course I totally do not remember how to get a private PPA
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: question on LP I suppose?
<apachelogger> well, I am not sure if we create a ppa and get that privatized or we ask for a new ppa to be create and be private :P
<apachelogger> also there was something peculiar about private ppas I think
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: file a question plz :P
<yofel> that you had to pay for them usually? ^^
<apachelogger> do you?
<apachelogger> I thought that was native ppas
<apachelogger> anyways... not that
<shadeslayer> no, you have to pay for P3A's
<apachelogger> maybe only one private ppa per team or so
<apachelogger> something weird
<apachelogger> or maybe I am making it up
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> /build/buildd/project-neon5-kde-workspace-0.0+git20140117~64b463b+neon18~13.10/plasma/generic/dataengines/share/shareprovider.cpp:28:38: fatal error: KJsEmbed/variant_binding.h: No such file or directory
 * apachelogger sighs a bit
<apachelogger> also something is wrong with the neon5 builder
<apachelogger> don't have a mail of today's autobuild in my inbox :O
<apachelogger>  project-neon5-qt5 : Depends: libxcb-sync0 which is a virtual package.
<apachelogger>                      Depends: libxcb-xfixes0 but it is not going to be installed.
<apachelogger> man, I hate +1 library transition time
<yofel> first shadeslayer is loosing emails and now you are
<yofel> this day doesn't start well ^^
<shadeslayer> It can only get better
<apachelogger> nah the mail was there, it just was so huge that the relevant parts didn't get searched :P
<apachelogger> one can scroll for days in that log
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: "I had a problem with having separate screen functions in engineHasVideoChanged() where Dragon was unstable and generally crashed a ton.
<apachelogger> Fortunately with both backends I've tested (VLC and GStreamer) in the terminal I get a nice KNotificationRestrictions debug message that appears when the video stream starts, and also reappears when the stream is paused and resumed. I think the original problem was that I was not requesting that hasVideo apply to KNotificationRestrictions."
<apachelogger> it works for me, so it must work for all the worlds -.-
 * apachelogger goes on coffee break before someone gets hurt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1270085
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1270085 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "kubuntu slideshow needs to be updated to reflect new browser" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> there's a card for that
<apachelogger> also you need to milestone
<apachelogger> also mention it on the card
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does ff sound
<shadeslayer> hmm, ff in one month :/
<apachelogger> there are so many bad cards -.-
<apachelogger> 'Firefox: figure out a way to get plugin install working.'
<apachelogger> makes me cry
<apachelogger> jussi: should we postpone the activity to explain acitivites card?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: ping
<jarkko_> btw what is causing that if you use dragon player and close it, it opens itself shortly and closes again
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: https://trello.com/c/Mw5FBYpI please clearify what you mean there
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: http://i.imgur.com/CTEXKsY.png
<apachelogger> also it seems those colors are only dependent on the filesystem in use
<apachelogger> jarkko_: bug in phonon gstreamer
<apachelogger> thought that was fixed
<apachelogger> !info phonon-backend-gstreamer trusty
<jarkko_> apachelogger: hard to fix?
<ubottu> phonon-backend-gstreamer (source: phonon-backend-gstreamer): Phonon GStreamer 0.10.x backend. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.6.3-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 103 kB, installed size 430 kB
<apachelogger> !info phonon-backend-gstreamer saucy
<ubottu> phonon-backend-gstreamer (source: phonon-backend-gstreamer): Phonon GStreamer 0.10.x backend. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.6.3-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 103 kB, installed size 430 kB
<apachelogger> jarkko_: should be fixed actually
<jarkko_> well i removed dragon player just recently
<jarkko_> but i did see the bug before removing it. i just dont remember when i saw the bug
<apachelogger> kde bug 305333
<ubottu> KDE bug 305333 in general "Closing Dragonplayer while playback makes it re-appear for a brief moment" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305333
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do we have phonon gstreamer 4.6?
<apachelogger> upstream is at 4.7
<apachelogger> 4.7.1 in proposed for some reason
<apachelogger> phono vlc 0.7.1 also stuck in proposed
<apachelogger> and phonon as well
<jarkko_> for what udftools are used? i saw them just updated, i dont remember what but 13.10 said something about udf when shutting down
<Riddell> phonon-backend-gstreamer: Installed: 4:4.7.0really4.6.3-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> we do have 4.7
<Riddell> alas the qt5 build has made it get stuck in proposed
<Riddell> because of qtscript I think
<apachelogger> out of date on arm64: libphonon-dev, libphonon4, libphononexperimental-dev, libphononexperimental4, phonon, phonon-backend-null, phonon-dbg (from 4:4.7.0.0-2ubuntu3)
<apachelogger> out of date on ppc64el: libphonon-dev, libphonon4, libphononexperimental-dev, libphononexperimental4, phonon, phonon-backend-null, phonon-dbg (from 4:4.7.0.0-2ubuntu3)
<apachelogger> Riddell: indeed
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we get that stuff manually pushed to release?
 * Riddell announces a tidied up http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ page
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno the other archive admins never like things being forced in even to accomodate powerpc
<Riddell> my plan is to wait for Mirv to upload qt5.2 then worry
<soee> Riddell: this 2 packages i mentioned yeterday are gone (installed/updated) are they fixed ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: going to create a card then...
<Riddell> soee: I don't know I'm afraid, not monitoring them, I'm on a KF5 push
<apachelogger> Riddell: alternatively you could simply fiddle the rules to not build the qt5 stuff on arm64/ppc
<Riddell> which means I have 853 unprocessed e-mails so maybe I should have a break at some point
<Riddell> apachelogger: debian's lisandro also said he'd prefer the qt5 build to be a separate source package so maybe I should just do that
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd also find that cleaner TBH
<apachelogger> multibuild always seems like such a useless pain
<Riddell> yeah well it was you who made it so one upstream source could be built two ways :)
<Riddell> any sensible upstream would just release two sources :)
<apachelogger> it would still be the same source :P
<Mirv> (qt 5.2 PPA issues resolved, qt5-beta2 again usable to the extent rebuilds have been successfully done)
<Riddell> Mirv: awooga!
<Riddell> Mirv: still on course to get 5.2 in the archive in 14.04?
<Mirv> Riddell: sure, just many problems with Qt itself as well. with some debugging help it's turning out at least qtdeclarative needs to be 5.2.1 and probably even patches on top of that. the V4 has turned out to be slightly problematic.
<Mirv> I'm just getting a new snapshot ready and see if it helps with some of the crashers / test failures we have
<apachelogger> Riddell: maintscripts in kubuntu-settings changed in latest commit in case you want to take a look at it to prevent breakage
<apachelogger> 34 cards to go for 14.04 :S
<jarkko_> does someone know if i can have 5.1 sounds on desktop?
<jarkko_> i have system able to do it
<apachelogger> a support channel may
<apachelogger> I really should work on kcm locale, but I really don't wanna :/
<Riddell> I think many people feel the same
<jarkko> what's the name of support chan?
<Riddell> jarkko: #kubuntu and #ubuntu (sorry for being rude but we don't know)
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know whether k3b is maintained?
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=k3b.git&a=shortlog&h=34c7d5e94863df5a603f7df5fb1b7a2df875b326
<apachelogger> because it looks like on life support
<apachelogger> then again, maybe it has all the features in the world ^^
<jarkko> where could i follow what's happning?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure it's not
<Riddell> and I never use it any more so I don't even test it
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> that's a problem btw
<apachelogger> should be kicked off the seed :P
<Riddell> there's a good argument for that
<apachelogger> also I have no idea what to do with k3b bugs, so I mostly just ignore them
<apachelogger> plus I have no knowledge of the entire thing so even if I felt the need to fiddle with them I wouldn't know how to triage them anywhere but upstream and since upstream doesn't exist...
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know how ubuntu-release-upgrader is updated?
<apachelogger> (the thing that gets downloaded to do the distro upgrade)
<Riddell> hmm, I always left that to mvo
<Riddell> does the package built stuff?
<Riddell> something will build http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes looking in the debian/rules of ubuntu-release-upgrader that's what makes it
<apachelogger> yeah, just noticed
<apachelogger> so I guess one just needs to upload to trusty
<Riddell> ye
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> the config however is also highly confusing ^^
<jarkko> are kmix and kmixer same?
<apachelogger> eitherway
<apachelogger> it tries to identify the meta installation type by key dependencies
<Riddell> jarkko: never heard of kmixer, kmix is the kde volume tool
<apachelogger> which right now is for kubuntu-desktop is KeyDependencies=kdm, kubuntu-artwork
<Riddell> apachelogger: old school
<apachelogger> so, I was thinking we'll want kubuntu-settings-desktop (possibly the plymouths) + debug-installer + notification-helper + whoopsie
<jarkko> i am just playing with audio and there was kmix update, now my sounds have irritating problem. not sure if the update effected
<apachelogger> whenever you have kubuntu-* you'd have installed kubuntu-desktop at some point I'd say
 * soee wonders if lighdm works now
<apachelogger> it didn't at some point?
<soee> ih i had to install kdm to be able to login
<soee> *oh
<apachelogger> soee: in trusty?
<apachelogger> (it was broken in december or so, should have been fixed for a while though)
<soee> apachelogger: yes, when bootinh system stopped on plymoutth and in cli there were 2 FAILS one for Lightdm
<soee> nothing helped, reisntalling etc
<soee> so i had to use kdm
<soee> whats more there were no any  logs for lightdm
<apachelogger> Riddell: aha, I think I got it ... data/DistUpgrade.cfg.precise is precise -> trusty, so we'll want to fiddle with that to resolve bug 1264887 (i.e. improve detection of kubuntu-desktop on precise installs) ... then there is data/DistUpgrade.cfg which is the currently used upgrade config for saucy -> trusty, so there we'll want to improve detection of kubuntu-destkop on saucy installs
<ubottu> bug 1264887 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Trusty) "After upgrade 12.04 -> 14.04 there was no display manager (kdm or lightdm)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264887
<apachelogger> easy peasy
<apachelogger> still crappy to test I guess
<apachelogger> soee: that definitely should be fixed since >1 month
<soee> probably :) but suddenly stopped to work for me 2 days ago, valorie mentioned that there was onther guy on #kubuntu with the same issue
<apachelogger> there's lots of library transitions going on right now, so that may have been the cause there
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're a genius
<Riddell> apachelogger: but, do we know if other upgrade combinations are being supported? I saw the release team discuss it due to raring end of life
<apachelogger> Riddell: raring->trusty you mean?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> apachelogger: something like that, I'll ask
<apachelogger> Riddell: there at least is no config
<ghostcube> i got something maybe needs to be changed
<ghostcube> ah BluesKaj lol 
<ghostcube> then i dont need to mention here
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> wouldnt it be possible to start a sudoer login if you go to kdm settings?
<BluesKaj> you can ghostcube , I didn't find out about it here :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, never thought about that
<ghostcube> ok so, if you run systemsettings as normal user, and you use kdm as enough users still do, and you want to add a new design from the menu entry download new design. you can download and install it, but it is not shown inside the designs
<ghostcube> you need to start systemsettings as root to get this downloaded and installed and usable
<ghostcube> or you download it manually and add it from a file, than the settings menu asks for the sudoer password, and everything is fine
<ghostcube> would make sense to have this questions also if you gonna download it
<ghostcube> by the menu entry
 * BluesKaj wonsers about lightdm configurability
<ghostcube> ehhhh i dont like lightdm, it lags some features
<ghostcube> :D
<BluesKaj> think I'll stick with default settings
<jarkko> btw. i think user management and user manager should be combined
<ghostcube> BluesKaj: caledonia is a very nice login screen
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> for kdm
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, the key deps are all-or-nothing, the list probably should be as long as necessary and as short as possible
<jarkko> there are only 2 login screens to choose with LDM
<apachelogger> so why kdm is in there is beyond me already
<apachelogger> least keyish dependency ever
<ghostcube> jarkko: yeah... and you cant directly open text modus from the start menu ... i dont use lightdm anymore i reverted to kdm
<BluesKaj> ghostcube, I added my own from our photos file. ghostcube
<jarkko> i think someone over kde developement should really take look at system settings, they should combine things
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe just keydep on kubuntu-default-settings?
<apachelogger> Riddell: either that or kubuntu-default-settings, kubuntu-notification-helper
<apachelogger> though I'd really just go with the setting
<apachelogger> jarkko: like?
<jarkko> account details, user management, user manager could be combined
<apachelogger> user management?
<apachelogger> (I somewhat agree with account details and user manager, but at the same time not really because they are differen things)
<jarkko> there is even personal information
<apachelogger> one controls me, the other controls everyone (including me)
<jarkko> well i am just trying to say that they should combine those things
<apachelogger> why?
<jarkko> would be easier to look
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ohohoh, KeyDeps plasma-desktop, kubuntu-default-settings
<apachelogger> that should be most suitable
<Tm_T> Riddell: but who is Jonathan Riddle
<Riddell> Tm_T: I don't know but I'm going to go out and buy a paper to read more about this exclusive story they have
<Tm_T> Riddell: sounds perfect, remember to enjoy with the beverage of your choice
<Quintasan> Hi 
<apachelogger> Tm_T: at least they spelled jonathan right xD
<apachelogger> yo Quintasan
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: from my review: real fix can't be implemented because when real fix is implemented dragon crashes and becomes unstable ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: fix committed to bzr ... using plasma-desktop/netbook and kubuntu-settings-desktop/netbook as key deps for kubuntu-desktop/netbook
<Riddell> apachelogger: lovely, thanks
<apachelogger> anyone wants to verify bug 737856 for saucy?
<ubottu> bug 737856 in synaptiks (Ubuntu Saucy) "synaptiks crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): u'No such property: NAME'" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737856
<ghostcube> meh kdeconnect 0.4.2 seems not to build correct ... hope they can fix this
<Riddell> "they"?
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: IIRC there were some screenshots there
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: the card disagrees :P
<ovidiu-florin> I can see that now
<ovidiu-florin> it reffers to the color of multiple partitions of the same fs
<apachelogger> old: [    blue    |    blue   |    pink  ]
<apachelogger> new: [    blue        |blue   |    pink  ]
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: ^ that's the problem?
<ovidiu-florin> https://trello.com/c/Mw5FBYpI/77-update-the-colors-in-ubiquity-on-the-partitions-preview-bar
<ovidiu-florin> added screenshot
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well, there seems to be some color space manipulation going on already
<apachelogger> ... the code is really spooky ....
<apachelogger> I mean, it would be spooky in c++, but it's python, so its spooky and unreadable
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell found a solution, but I haven't managed to implement it
<ovidiu-florin> he found it when we were in Munich
<apachelogger> Riddell: tell us more
<apachelogger> Riddell: also remember to comment at cards plz :@
<Riddell> what what?
<Riddell> I don't think I've looked at that issue
<Riddell> no memory of it anyway
<apachelogger> think I found the cause anyway
<apachelogger> seems the two parts are respectively 0.025 times offset in value
<apachelogger> which is like next to nothing
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you showed me  aplace in the ubiquity code where to change th hex code to change the color
<ovidiu-florin> when we were in Munich
<Riddell> oh right I pointed to the place in the code, not same same as "found a solution" :)
<ovidiu-florin> solution: change the hex
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> that's wrong
<apachelogger> the hex identifies the base color for each filesystem
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<apachelogger> that value is the converted to HSV and the V is divided by a modifier
<apachelogger> and right now that modifier is 1.25
<apachelogger> #3677B0 should be the left value it seems
<apachelogger> close enough to the screenshot
<apachelogger> well, twiddle the modifier and you'll get something more reasonable it seems
 * apachelogger out of coffee :(
<cyphermox> Riddell: poke
<cyphermox> Riddell: modemmanager has been synced to proposed but is in depwait for now, missing two libraries to MIR
<Riddell> cyphermox: oh cool
<Riddell> since we got moved to universe I don't really know how quickly the MIR queue moves
<apachelogger> I was wrong with the partitions
<apachelogger> I think they are even worse
<apachelogger> not sure how
<sgclark> morning all
 * apachelogger falls over
<apachelogger> Riddell, ovidiu-florin: the left hand side of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation/DiskSetup?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kubuntu-13.10-installer-disksetup.png is darker because the right hand side will draw over it apparently ...
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: and I guess they are both a bit transparent?
<apachelogger> oh, no, what
<apachelogger> man that code is shit
<apachelogger> nevermind that, I don't get it
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell, ovidiu-florin: Riddell was right after all
<apachelogger> there's an 'auto' partition which defines the value of the resize
<cyphermox> Riddell: I don't know. I'll harass people
<cyphermox> Riddell: was it just plasma-nm or whatever library that depends on it that needs the new MM ?
<apachelogger> I really should not look at python code :'<
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: http://i.imgur.com/ff0oX19.png how's that?
<ovidiu-florin> better but still not colour blind friendly
<ovidiu-florin> can it not be blue?
<apachelogger> you did not provide instructions
<apachelogger> it's blue for branding reasons
<ovidiu-florin> since it sees the old one as Ubuntu, make the old one orange
<ovidiu-florin> what do you think?
<apachelogger> we don't know that that is ubuntu
<apachelogger> it's ext4
<apachelogger> all we know in the partitionbar thing
<apachelogger> actually even outside it'd be hard to sensible parse that
<ovidiu-florin> ok...
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: please comment a page with information on how to make stuff color blind friendly or what colors are acceptable
<apachelogger> ...on the trello card
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: this is what we have now (with your changes) http://www.designerstalk.com/forums/attachments/illustration/5013d1214890417-color-blind-test-untitled-1.jpg
<apachelogger> going to call it day, card back in to do, if you want to fiddle with it yourself... simply boot in the livecd; run dpkg -S PartitionBar.py and edit the hex values
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'll take a look soon
<sgclark> Riddell: kdoctools keeps breaking checkXML and meinproc, DATA_INSTALL_DIR needs to be "${SHARE_INSTALL_PREFIX}"  . please see my email for details
<sgclark> Riddell: I mean extra-cmake-modules
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<Riddell> sgclark: which subject?
<sgclark> Riddell: Re: KF5 paths
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm interesting
<sgclark> Riddell: I also proposed the changes you need to make to get your patch to build with renaming files
<Riddell> I'm so behind on e-mail :(
<sgclark> :(
<Riddell> sgclark: ecm uploaded with data-install-dir updated
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<jussi> o/
<Riddell> sgclark: where did you propose changes?
<jussi> how are we all :)
<Riddell> happy Finland weekend jussi 
<jussi> btw, can we make sure that this is updated and in trusty?  http://elv13.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/sflphone-kde-1-3-0-released/
<jussi> Riddell: huh? 
<sgclark> Riddell: you can see it on reviewboard https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/115065/
<sgclark> open issues
<jussi> Riddell: btw, please let me know when you receive the stickers - I sent you 600
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion sflphone 1.3.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1270214
<Riddell> jussi: oh right, to my home address? when did you send them?
<jussi> excellent, thanks!
<jussi> Riddell: thnk so...
<jussi> on tuesday
<Riddell> jussi: ok cool, no sign yet
<allee> jussi, Riddell: I'll give sflphone a try ..
<jussi> allee: thanks
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> allee: see last link on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ for more ideas :)
<allee> jussi: mhmm, it's already pkged : https://launchpad.net/~savoirfairelinux/+archive/ppa
<jussi> allee: yes, yes it is. but it needs checkng and syncing
<allee> jussi: for checking any suggestion for a free sip account for testing?
<jussi> Ive used voipbuster in the past... 
<Riddell> sgclark: updated kdoctools patch thanks
 * Riddell out
<sgclark> Riddell: new kdoctools files for you, the one in PPA is broken because it was built with the broken path issue
<allee> Jussi: Mark Purcell did the sflphone pkg for debian last time.  I've asked him if he plans to pkg it in the next 3 weeks (debian import freeze).   He usually pretty quick. So no need to duplicate work
<jussi> allee: excellent. thanks
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: hey
<jussi> hi ovidiu-florin
<jarkko> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-January/037978.html
<ovidiu-florin> about the kubuntu stickers
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: you need to send ma an address...
<jussi> Ive still about 600 stickers left..
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: to email, or it gets lost.
<jussi> my email is jussi01 at ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> .com?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1270243] package plasma-widgets-workspace 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1270243 (by Bob Davidson)
<valorie> \o/ I'll be talking about kubuntu next Sat.: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/saucy
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-18
<jarkko_> http://pastebin.com/5pFSag1n
<jarkko_> what is wrong that i always get those errors?
<valorie> jarkko_: i get the same errors every time I build Amarok too
<valorie> so I think it's a cmake error
<jarkko_> valorie: why do you think its amarok
<jarkko_> i have seen that error so many times already
<jarkko_> would think its easy to fix
<valorie> it isn't amarok
<valorie> I said I saw the same errors when I build amarok
<valorie> which leads me to think it comes from cmake
<jarkko_> Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
<jarkko_> have you seen that one?
<valorie> I have, but I can't recall where
<jarkko_> starting steam from console gives you that
<jarkko_> and lots of these
<jarkko_> (steam:3136): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<valorie> I'm sure they are too busy building the system to hunt down trivial errors
<jarkko_> who do refer?
<jarkko_> valve or kubuntu guys
<valorie> steam
<valorie> oh, none of this has anything to do with kubuntu
<jarkko_> i believe their linux coders have plenty to do
<jarkko_> there were some updates today too
<jarkko_> valorie: does developers have internal interfaces other than launchpad
<valorie> internal interface?
<valorie> not exactly sure what you mean
<valorie> this irc channel and kubuntu-devel are the major interfaces
<valorie> we use notes, the trello cards and various webpages/wiki pages to keep track of stuff
<valorie> launchpad builds stuff, etc., and has the ubuntu bug system
<valorie> and then obviously we use the KDE infra for lots of stuff
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jarkko_> who decides what versions of things are included
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean, jarkko_?
<valorie> versions of what things?
<jarkko_> programs
<valorie> the maintainers release things when they are ready
<valorie> and if our team agrees that the new release is an improvement, we package it
<valorie> it's almost always teams of people working together
<jarkko_> ubuntu and kubuntu have same repos?
<valorie> yes, except for our PPAs and such
<valorie> although the rest of the *buntu users can use them too, although I'm not sure why they would if they weren't running kubuntu
<valorie> all the *buntus use Debian as a source, for the most part
<jarkko_> how different are other distors softwares?
<jarkko_> *buntus use debian base, but there are distros that dont use
<valorie> well, all KDE distros have the same KDE software, if they package it all
<valorie> right, the others have a different base
<jarkko_> any idea of its size?
<jarkko_> or how many are those with huge software bases
<valorie> size of what?
<jarkko_> software base, size in applications
<valorie> most linux distros have roughly the same number of packages
<jarkko_> so would think they copy eachother?
<valorie> except those that are deliberately small or selective
<valorie> people get used to particular applications and want to use them no matter what distro they are on
<valorie> heck, I used OpenOffice back in the day on Win, then on Lin
<valorie> in Mandrake, then Gentoo, and finally Kubuntu
<jarkko_> what did you like gentoo?
<jarkko_> just curious
<valorie> I didn't know enough at the time, and my son got sick of fixing my computer
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> with kub, I can fix most everything myself or with the help of the community
<jarkko_> but it would be good if all distros could use same software sources and package format
<jarkko_> arch linux has very good tips how to do things
<jarkko_> if you google problems, you usually get result of arch linux site
<valorie> well, good luck with that
<valorie> people like their own format best
<valorie> they have their own histories using them, etc.
<valorie> as for sources -- if you choose KDE, you have all the KDE software sources available to you
<valorie> no matter what distro you use
<valorie> one can always build from source
<valorie> if there is no package
<jarkko_> have there been any talk about adding some FAQ on linux install?
<valorie> again, not sure what you mean?
<valorie> we have docs which explain how to install
<valorie> with screenshots
<jarkko_> but after install
<valorie> we're open to adding more to our docs if we're lacking necessary information
<jarkko_> where could i see some?
<valorie> please visit the wiki and check out what we have for Trusty: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<valorie> docs.kubuntu.org are the docs for saucy
<jarkko_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shared-mime-info/+bug/289592
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289592 in shared-mime-info (Ubuntu) "Unknown media types in /usr/share/mime/packages/kde.xml" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<valorie> heh
<valorie> odd that it was filed in launchpad, yeah
<valorie> should be in bko
<valorie> AND: 
<valorie> chud (richud.com) wrote on 2012-04-29:	 #27
<jarkko_> seems harmless bug but would like to get ridd of it
<valorie> actually you can fix it simply by doing
<valorie> $ sudo rm /usr/share/mime/packages/kde.xml
<valorie> $ sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime
<valorie> there is the solution
<jarkko_> i saw
<jarkko_> but it should be fixed on installs
<jarkko_> what ever the reason is
<valorie> this is not a problem for kubuntu to fix; it must be a patch up to KDE
<valorie> if this is important to you, please do that
<valorie> I do appreciate you looking it up
<valorie> it was interesting reading
<jarkko_> what is this kde.xml?
<valorie> if you want to read it, either load it into kate, or just `cat /usr/share/mime/packages/kde.xml`
<jarkko_> i opened it on nano
<valorie> sure
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> what would be the command to switch login manager ?
<soee> if i have both lightdm and kdm ?
<21WAB6ABD> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-close.c: 770: _dl_close: Assertion `map->l_init_called' failed!
<21WAB6ABD> what that means?
<yofel> soee: dpkg-reconfigure kdm (or lightdm) would do it
<soee> yofel: yes, wanted to test lightd again if works but sadly no, so im on kdm again
<soee> *lightdm
<manchicken> Review board is crazy slow.
<manchicken> Does anybody know the process of getting out of disabled-developers on KDE?
<Riddell> http://richg42.blogspot.de/2014/01/vogl-opengl-tracerdebugger-bonus-content.html  valve debugger developed on kubuntu
<Riddell> nice kubuntu wire post to be had out of that one
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-19
<valorie> oh that's very nice
<soee_> well we all want to use the best distro :)
<valorie> Riddell: do you mind taking a look at http://pastebin.kde.org/po3du7nrf
<valorie> my proposed stuff for ubuntu user days
<valorie> I don't want to present anything inaccurately
<valorie> don't worry, it's short
<Riddell> valorie: looks good
<Riddell> KDE is the international community which has created the KDE desktop <-- dunno if that should be Plasma Desktop
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> sleep time :)
<ahoneybun> oh
<manchicken> Anybody know how to do the whole forking a git repo in the KDE repos? I'm wanting to fork libqapt so I can merge my changes in.
<valorie> manchicken: you should file a ticket about your 'retired' status or whatever it is
<manchicken> valorie: I already got my developers group back.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> https://help.github.com/articles/fork-a-repo
<manchicken> I'm more talking about remotes.
<manchicken> I thought there'd be a server I could push to for KDE's git stuff.
<valorie> yes, you can push once you clone the repo and start making changes in your fork
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> then you put your diff on reviewboard, and if it's accepted, push to the server
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> manchicken: also: #git
<manchicken> The question is which remote do I use?
<manchicken> I'm familiar with git, I just don't know where to push my changes to.
<valorie> depends on the project
<valorie> some have a working branch
<valorie> some push to master
<valorie> you want to check with the team such as it is
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> I guess that's going to be tricky with JonT being at large.
<ahoneybun> getting more and more translated
<manchicken> I wonder if apol has super powers on that project.
<manchicken> https://identity.kde.org/index.php?r=people/view&uid=mstemle <-- w00t
<valorie> manchicken: what are your medals for?
<manchicken> My first half marathon.
<valorie> and \o/ on getting that set up again!
<manchicken> And the 5k the night before.
<valorie> yowza
<manchicken> I'm going to create three local branches for these three changes and then submit them again.
<valorie> why three?
<valorie> so they can be pushed separately?
<manchicken> JonT wanted one for the main changes, one for the deprecation warning from libapt-pkg, and one for the krazy2 warnings.
<manchicken> And then he kinda disappeared back into the ether :)
<valorie> k
<valorie> I'm far from a git expert, so if I were you, I'd check with #git before going to all that extra trouble
<valorie> seems like most would make a "manchicken" branch, commit to that, and with each commit, submit the diff to reviewboard
<manchicken> We use git at work, so I'm comfortable with that.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> they you know more than me
<manchicken> Unfortunately I don't know where to push those branches, so they'll all be local.
<manchicken> I guess I could just push them up to my github as well, too.
<valorie> somehow they gotta get to the KDE git eventually
<valorie> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Git/Recipes
<manchicken> Yeah, but I'm thinking that JonT may have left this in a state where review board is the only way things get in.
<valorie> right, but after someone says "Ship it" it still has to get from your machine to kde git
<valorie> you have the *right* to just push now
<valorie> but reviewboard is the polite, acceptable way to check things out first
<ahoneybun> so valorie 4.13 might make it into 14.04?
<valorie> "might"
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> puts us doc people in a funny place
<valorie> but you know, everything can be fixed later, if we're inaccurate anywhere
<ahoneybun> I don't think we put version numbers anywhere
<ahoneybun> if that's the case
<manchicken> valorie: They could just apply the patch.
<valorie> true, and they sometimes do that
<valorie> sort of depends on the team and how they work
<valorie> I know in Amarok that 'drive byes' will have the patch applied
<valorie> whereas GSoC students will push their branches to master
<valorie> after the go-ahead
<ahoneybun> I want to know how that one student is doing with feature tour page
<valorie> probably what has been done at this point is about it
<valorie> I'm going to assume that school has commenced, since we haven't heard anything from him lately
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> valorie: about those Kubuntu Stickers
<valorie> they haven't arrived yet
<valorie> but when they do, do you want some?
<ahoneybun> yes for sure
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> thanks
<mamarley> Kubuntu stickers?  Like ones to replace the Microsoft® Windows® stickers that come on PCs?
<valorie> i don't think so
<valorie> I've had those tiny ubuntu stickers before that did that though
<valorie> they are awesome
 * mamarley has been looking for a sticker to cover up the ugly Microsoft® Windows® 8 logo button on his keyboard for quite some time now.
<mamarley> I used to have an Ubuntu one on my old laptop, but it fell off.
<ahoneybun> mamarley: the ubuntu store has one
<ahoneybun> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<valorie> I think those are too big to fit one key
<ahoneybun> I think there is one sticker that does
<ahoneybun> *think*
<valorie> mine were tiny; just the right size for the superkey
<mamarley> Someone gave me a set of Redhat stickers the other day, but I didn't figure that would be appropriate ;p
<valorie> I have a fedora sticker on this laptop
<valorie> along with an assortment of others
<valorie> we're all compadres in freedom
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to head to bed, I have a race in the morning. Later all.
<valorie> sweet dreams
<ahoneybun> I think translations are going well, you valorie?
<valorie> I haven't looked today
<ahoneybun> 6 langs other then english on the home page
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> very good european coverage
<valorie> what I *really* want though, is mandarin
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> that would spread our disto to so many people
<valorie> I mean, we need localization as well as docs
<valorie> but you know what I mean
<valorie> there is ubuntu-kylin or whatever
<valorie> but it isn't very popular in my torrents
<valorie> which of course are not accurate in any way
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I wanted to see how much my gf could put into korean
<valorie> Korean would be awesome as well
<ahoneybun> she does very well I think for just one year in
<ahoneybun> she has done 3 years I believe worth of work in that timeframe
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=130
<tester56> is kcm_locale patched in kubuntu?
<tester56> i discovered a bug which could be due to a patch
<tester56> if yes, where to report the crash?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> tester56: yes it is
<Riddell> tester56: report on kde-workspace I think and best e-mail kubuntu-devel too so me or apachelogger know to look
<tester56> Riddell: thanks, where to report a crash?
<tester56> you mean the kubuntu devel mailing list?
<Riddell> tester56: yes
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1270571] Systemsettings crash when interrupting kcm-language at loading @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1270571 (by KDEUSER56)
<tester56> Riddell: as pointed out by kubotu, i have reported the crash
<tester56> also sent the mail, as requested
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<BluesKaj> gawd  the display configuration is a mess on kde, toggling between hdmi and lvds1 is like musical chairs , it should be more straight forward
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chat
<tester56> Riddell: Actually I cannot send to the kubuntu mailing list, as I have to be approved first 
<Riddell> tester56: either subscribe or give me your e-mail and I'll whitelist you
<jarkko> BluesKaj: what is lvds
<lordievader> jarkko: It is a connector type usually used to connect laptop screens to their motherboard.
<mamarley> Low Voltage Differential Signaling: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-voltage_differential_signaling
<BluesKaj> ok , too much info already :)
<lordievader> Perhaps more than just a connector ;)
<BluesKaj> aka line level voltage signals
<sem> Peace-: 
<jarkko_> not much talk here today+
<Peace-> Riddell: have you an idea about these black edges ? http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/konversation.jpeg
<Peace-> when i use ksnapshot i get always them 
<Peace-> it's a bit weird 
<jarkko_> photoshopped ;)
<Peace-> jarkko_: ^?
<Peace-> i just used ksnapshot 
<Peace-> and it does it all the time 
<Peace-> before it worked great
<Peace-> :S
<mamarley> Peace-: It is because ksnapshot automatically includes the semi-transparent shadow around the image, but JPEG doesn't support alpha transparency.  You should use PNG instead. :)
<Peace-> mamarley: yes
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> it's jpeg
<Peace-> dmaned jpeg
<manchicken> w00t! I have a branch for my libqapt changes, and it's pushed, and now it can be reviewed in a sane and normal manner!
<manchicken> apachelogger: I updated the Trello ticket for the kubuntu-debug-installer.
<manchicken> I'm going to have to re-factor a few things with the changes I have in libqapt now.
<mikhas> how does trello work for you guys?
<ahoneybun> mikhas: great for us docs people
<mikhas> can someone like me who is just an observer get access to your trello instance?
<mikhas> always wondered how it works out in real life
<mikhas> whether it works at all ;-)
<Riddell> mikhas: what happens if you go to trello.com/kubuntu ?
 * Riddell away most of tomorrow
<Riddell> mikhas: send an invite
<mikhas> oh wow, cool
<mikhas> thanks!
<mikhas> why, I see trello's dashboard of course
<mikhas> is everything public?
<mikhas> so as a very active user, is mr. apachelogger happy with trello? ;-)
<mikhas> back in the good Nokia days, we had tons of management tools, all requiring more help being themselves managed by us than helping us managing our tasks ;-)
<mikhas> but it was a valuable experience in futile process management
<valorie> there is a open source variant of trello that is coming along
<valorie> we might look at that when it's a bit more mature
<mikhas> does that really matter to you?
<mikhas> do you plan on adding features to it for instance?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-12
<yuriy> Hi everyone!
<yuriy> Working on cleaning up my mapping of Oxygen icons to OpenOffice.org icons. Hopefully LibreOffice themes haven't changed too much so this will still be helpful.
<yuriy> Anybody else working on the Breeze LibreOffice theme?
<valorie> I know Riddell had a few GCi students do some work
<valorie> not sure about any details though
<valorie> Riddell should be along in a few hours; if you can't stick around that long, please write to Kubuntu-devel ML
<valorie> it's awesome that you are doing this work, yuriy
<valorie> thank you
<yuriy> he asked me about it almost 2 months ago and I've had LO people ask about it over the years. sorry just getting to it.
<valorie> no apologies!
<valorie> work is work, and I thank you for it
<yuriy> anyways I'm not going to really test but I want to at least send you guys what I have in a usable format
<valorie> cool
<yuriy> would I be able to send an attachment to kubuntu-devel? I don't think the bzr repo I was using is up anymore
<yuriy> What is GCi? Is that like Season of KDE?
<valorie> Google Code-in - it is a contest for teens
<valorie> rather than the students come up with proposals, the mentors set up small tasks that the kids can do in 1-3 days
<valorie> pretty cool
<valorie> yuriy: not sure that attachments are allowed
<valorie> why not commit somewhere?
<valorie> surely there is a repo somewhere
<yuriy> Just because things have moved around so much in the last 5 years!
<yuriy> That sounds like a cool program
<yuriy> Looks like the repo is still there, but moved
<valorie> you probably need to update from that before uploading your changes
<yuriy> Yep figured it out http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/openoffice.org-oxygen-icons/oxygen/changes/
<valorie> excellent!
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> sitter: yo, we need to get our backports story right for utopic
<sitter> Riddell: おはよう
<Riddell> sitter: I planning to put them into kubuntu-ppa/next
<Riddell> but I guess it could be argues we need a kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<sitter> Riddell: that will make a large chunk of things uninstallable/conflicting though
<Riddell> but I feel simplisity doesn't like that
<Riddell> sitter: starting with KF5 which shouldn't affect anything
<Riddell> then doing KDE Applications which shouldn't either
<sitter> Riddell: Qt5.4 does
<Riddell> then work out what needs done to copy over the Qt 5.4 packages, presumably recompiling stuff like qtcreator
<sitter> sec, looking for data
<sitter> Riddell: recompiling half of everything
<Riddell> then backport plasma 5.2 beta
<soee> Riddell: when can we expect 5.2 beta for vivid ?
<sitter> comments in a bit, gathering data
<Riddell> soee: before I do it for utopic
<soee> :D
<Riddell> ./kwin-5.1.95/CMakeLists.txt:set(QT_MIN_VERSION "5.3.0")
<Riddell> sitter: according to the tars nothing in plasma needs Qt 5.4
<sitter> Riddell: there's a load of bugfixes in frameworks that are dependent on 5.4 at buildtime
<Riddell> hmm really?
<sitter> and well, upstream wants 5.4, not me :P
<Riddell> so we'd need to rebuild all of frameworks?
<sitter> Riddell: yes, that is why I was saying Qt needs to go in first ^^
<Riddell> hmm
<sitter> and Qt in general is dodgy territory
<sitter> and I am too stupid to use apt-cache today
<sitter> anywho
<sitter> libqtcore Provides:qtbase-abi-5-3-0 <-- this is a version dependent virtual, every package that uses private bits of Qt i.e. the libqt*private*dev stuff gets this forced into their dependencies because there is no ABI stability for the private bits. so what happens is as you switch libqtcore(5.3.x) with libqtcore(5.4.x) the provides for qtbase-abi-5-3-0 disappears and all packages using the private bits need to be rebuilt to now require qtbase-abi-5
<sitter> -4-0 otherwise they will not install
<sitter> the problem with this is that it has become acceptable to touch Qt's private parts, so there's plenty of packages that do it
<sitter> qtcreator being the obvious one. various (ubuntu) plugins for qtcreator. various ubuntu qml modules. and possibly more things I don't remember now.
<sitter> so either we accept that a backport will likely entail that the ubuntu-sdk can not be installed anymore, or we'd need to rebuild all of it, or we'd cheat our way around this by making qtbase 5.4 provide the 5.3 abi package (brrr)
<Riddell> I'd favour a rebuild
<Riddell> why does this return nothing? apt-cache rdepends qtbase-abi-5-3-2
<sitter> because it is virtual
<sitter> it's weird
<sitter> reverse-depends also fails
<sitter> I think I managed to get a list in december somehow
<sitter> can't remember though ^^
<sitter> Riddell: you can look at the binary lists in var/lib/apt/lists though for a general overview
<sitter> pyqt5 definitely must get a rebuild
<sitter> Riddell: oh mind you, since the parts are private there is no garuntee that a simple rebuild will sufice
<sitter> calibre wants abi as well -.-
<Riddell> many of the naughty packages seem to be qt itself
<sitter> fcitx-frontend-qt5 probably needs a rebuild
<sitter> gammaray
<sitter> Riddell: no, check universe
<sitter> actually, all in all I think the list was about as many !qt package as qt packages ^^
<sitter> ah
<sitter> Riddell: here's a resonably complete list actually at the bottom https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjuCdq68GSyVdFI4QzNQdWpfME5aMEV2VXo0cUpOMkE#gid=25
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> which seems do-able
<sitter> it'd be a bandaid really
<Riddell> which would? rebuilding?
<sitter> the thing is... even if we rebuild all of those... if an SRU lands it'll all have been for nothing
<sitter> not that I disagree with the notiion of rebuilding all of those. the entire situation is just very meh
<Riddell> it is, but that's upstream's fault not ours
<Riddell> and we pretty much have to live with what upstream give us
<sitter> true true
<sitter> Riddell: do we want to stage Qt manually?
<sitter> ^ actually needs scripteroo I suppose
<Riddell> ah there's no qt 5.4 packages for utopic https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/qt5-beta2/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=utopic
<Riddell> for some reason I assumed there still were
<Riddell> sitter: first question I have is where to stage it, there's kubuntu-ppa/staging and kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<sitter> Riddell: next, until vivid is out next is the way to go
<sitter> Riddell: also I think we need to put qt4 into a separate ppa
<Riddell> sitter: so first qt 5.4 packages need to be put into kubuntu-ppa/next-staging ?
<sitter> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> can we get away with just copying them from ~canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2 and assuming they'll build, I guess not
<sitter> they didn't when I tried in december xD
<Riddell> so do I need to fire up a muckle ec2 with 100 CPUs to test build them in reasonable time?
<sitter> though they were still rc packages back then
<sitter> Riddell: ppa is plenty fast as long as dep ordering works
<Riddell> ppa doesn't allow to go "oh a .install file needs something removed let's remove this and see if it works"
<sitter> whole rebuild of the 50% of packages I backported for CI took about 4 hours I think (that's already including qtwebkit)
<sitter> Riddell: there should be no such case
<sitter> at least not for the ones I backported
<sitter> the CI backports I did were literally jenkins jobs hurling the bzr branches at the release tars, changing version and making a source
<sitter> Riddell: canonical ppa still has rc packages unfortunately btw
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> and no mirv on channel to poke about that
<Riddell> mitya57: do you know if there's qt 5.4 final packages around?
<sitter> me backport script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717571/
<Riddell> hmm, ruby, yum
<sitter> note: qt backport needs to go into qt dedicated ppa. then we can copy all of the things in there to next and ci and netrunner
<Riddell> what's the advantage of that over using just next-staging?
<Riddell> seems like an extra step
<sitter> Riddell: you can stage in next-staging, they just have to go into a different ppa 
<sitter> otherwise someone has to select the qt things + rebuilds when copying to ci and netrunner respectively
<sitter> instead of simply going "copy all the things in the qt ppa to the foo ppa"
<Riddell> I'm a bit confused by that
<sitter> how so?
<Riddell> I think I'm confused on where ci and netrunner come into it
<Riddell> I was planning to do utopic backports for kubuntu userrs and I was expecting netrunner to use that same ppa
<sitter> Riddell: for netrunner we will probably take a CI snapshot *probably*
<sitter> at any rate we need them in CI ppa as well
<Riddell> canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2 seems to have all the necessary rdepends in it
<Riddell> so we need to update those packages to final qt 5.4 versions and rebuild for utopic
<Riddell> is that right?
<sitter> otherwise netrunner is delayed by release packaging and backporting, while we test CI packages anyway, so we might as well go with those
<sitter> Riddell: the packaging is all done in bzr/git for the better part of qts (at least for the half that I monkey packaged for CI)
<Riddell> sitter: netrunner would use CI packages for utopic?
<sitter> a snapshot, yeah
<sitter> Riddell: that makes me think, how about we simply land CI packages for utopic proper and eliminate the backport fiddling? ;)
<Riddell> sitter: because CI is master branches only for now isn't it? and netrunner will want packages of stable
<sitter> Riddell: I do have to roll out stable this week for exactly this reason
<sitter> fortunately the code for all this is not garbage at all and very well tested</scarcasm>
<sitter> Riddell: how we land things on top doesn't matter anyway; first we need qt. and on that though: for qt itself we could setup the missing jenkins jobs and have jenkins stage qt for us. the jenkins setup for this is a bit spooky but it served me well in december, so we could perhaps save some time?
<Riddell> sitter: if you think it would work then ok but jenkins is your area so you'd be pretty much on your own for setting it up
<Riddell> sitter: my feeling is we should get this done pronto and the easiest way is to just grab the packages and recompile them mostly by hand
<sitter> for the rebuilds we neeed to do that anyway. but the qt packaging itself is highly automatable, so we could let jenkins handle that
<sitter> also means we don't need to restage the things I already have staged as part of CI
<sitter> Riddell:  I leave this decision entirely up to you
<sitter> jenkins will probably work, if you feel more comfortable with doing it manually or a local script that's just as well ;)
<Riddell> wibble, decisions!
<sitter> I know, right xD
<Riddell> sitter: and make a kubuntu-ppa/qt-staging PPA?
<sitter> Riddell: you can just use next-staging, but clear it out first
<sitter> for the final landing we then need kubuntu-ppa/utopic-qt5 or something
<Riddell> ok I'll fire up a muckle ec2 and rebuild qt 5.4 on it for utopic and put into kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<sitter> kthx
<sitter> Riddell: oh btw, did you have any more people work on the new plasma packages? CI is severely red because of missing packages in the new bits :/
<Riddell> I did not
<sitter> k
<Riddell> I like plasma has to wait until qt and kf5 (and maybe kde applications) backports are done for utopic
<sitter> yup
<Riddell> although I'll need to twiddle the plasma release bits tomorrow in my upstream role
<sitter> Riddell: did you see my releaseme mail?
<Riddell> briefly, it seemed to be suggesting I write the plasma release script in ruby, that's when I stopped reading it to come back to later when I'd calmed down
<sitter> lol
<sitter> Riddell: shout when you need help with the qt stuff
<Riddell> will do
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> Fixed all errors :) working http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/ is working on firefox
<bukai> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> yay!
<mitya57> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005
<Riddell> mitya57: ah hah, thanks
<lordievader> bukai: Whoo, looks fancy :D
<mitya57> There are some FTBFSes there, probably I should look at them while Timo is away
<Sick_Rimmit> Good Morning lovely Kubuntu folks
<soee> hiho Sick_Rimmit
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit!
 * Sick_Rimmit Smiles and waves
<bukai> lordievader: thanks :)
<lordievader> Hey Sick_Rimmit 
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: Hi
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi did you get my email to you with the Artwork proofs for Name badges, and Poster for FOSDEM ?
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: Is one of you guys going to give a talk?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yeah replying 
<Riddell> there's a few changes needed
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK that's great
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: I haven't anything planned for a talk, also I think the talk submission date has now passed, IIRC
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: That's fine, send me the requirements and I can take care of them this evening
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: Check, what are the badges and posters for, if I may ask?
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: Name badges for folks manning the KDE Stand at FOSDEM, the posters are to put up behind the stand.
<lordievader> Whoo, cool a KDE stand. I'll be sure to pop by ;)
<Riddell> lordievader: or come and help out?
<Riddell> in return we'll let you into the exclusive kde buffet in grande place https://community.kde.org/Promo/Events/FOSDEM/2015
<lordievader> Riddell: If time and schedule permits, sure. Not sure though what helping out consists of.
<Riddell> standing on the stall pimping kde to passers by
<Riddell> got any nice hardware you can bring to demo it?
<lordievader> Err, I cannot bring a laptop that runs Plasma5. 
<lordievader> But I suppose I can bring my work laptop with a plasma5 live cd.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: are you able to bring any demo equipment?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw what happened to SRU'ing Frameworks to Utopic?
<shadeslayer> we're way way behind on that AFAICT
<Riddell> shrug, needs someone with time
<shadeslayer> do we have the tooling? then it's a matter of just running the tooling
<Riddell> it'll need adjustments
<shadeslayer> ^^ anyone want to take it up?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> good morning
<shadeslayer> I guess me / Riddell can sponsor uploads
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you use my 2 packages (sddm_kcm and touchpad kde) or just sddm_kcm?
<Riddell> _Groo_: I think sitter said he'd taken both, I've not yet got to doing plasma
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah i see the sddm_kcm in today update, but the touchpad one, looks different
<_Groo_> Riddell: any packages you want me to do?
<_Groo_> i have some free time this week
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> can you create any task for me?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: replied about fosdem bits, let me know if anything is unclear or you think it's too much faff
<Riddell> kranzer: none come to mind
<kranzer> Riddell: no packages to update?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK Will do, thanks
<bukai> Riddell: Hi, I am thinking of removing the slider at the top
<bukai> should I just keep the basic image at the top, ie the image om kubuntu.org page
<bukai> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> bukai: yeah having the kubuntu logo prominant is important
<bukai> I was thinking the same + it is taking some time to load
<soee> when somethinf needs some time to load load it async, use ajax etc. :)
 * sitter is a well competent scripter
<sitter> _Groo_: they are both adjusted for history and standard conformism
<sitter> Riddell: is 5.2 branched yet?
<sitter> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/plasma/ <- brunch missing
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9718193/ stab-plasma.rb - best script ever
<Riddell> sitter: yes but I need to add wallpapers and update the translation pointers
<sitter> I am all good to integrate stable, I think(tm)
<_Groo_> sitter: no problem, just wanted to check if they were used :)
<sitter> excessive shittyness at hand
<_Groo_> but the sddm systemd script is still borken for prime (hybrid) machines
<_Groo_> it starts the sddm too early in the boot sequence
<_Groo_> and doesnt activate the radeon module, the only workaround is to restart the service once X and ence sddm are up
<_Groo_> that way it works
<sitter> FWIW
<sitter> things that need kf5 packaging: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9718226/
<sitter> they all have their respective utopic (or utopic-next) versions imported and just need adjustment for vivid
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<_Groo_> bluedevil needs backporting to kubuntu-ci then?
<_Groo_> paste me the source and ill do bluedevil and libbluedevil
<_Groo_> im very interested in testing the new stack
<_Groo_> i might take a look at kdeconnect to see if they have a kf5 version in the works too
<sitter> all here http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/?q=pkg-kde/plasma
<sitter> master branch for all of them (seeing as they have no kubuntu_unstable ;))
<Riddell> Sergobot: did polkit-kde-agent-1, ksshaskpass, kdecoration
<sitter> ah
<sitter> Riddell: where are they?
<Riddell> on a random ec2 server ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com (foobar)
<sitter> pft
<sitter> Riddell: publish somewhere
<Riddell> waiting for me (or anyone else) to review them and publish
<_Groo_> k, let me take a look at bluedevil and libblue
 * sitter thinks we need a reviewboard or something for the repos :P
<_Groo_> sitter: those are the debian files, but where are the sources for blue and libblue?
<Riddell> _Groo_: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.1.95/
<_Groo_> tks
<Riddell> (they're on the download.kde.org server but available only to known packagers until tomorrow)
<Sergobot> Riddell: These packages are also at my PPA https://launchpad.net/~sergobot256/+archive/ubuntu/plasma
<_Groo_> question, what is the correct version for blue? 5.1.95 or 2.0~rc2really5.1.95-0ubuntu1.0?
<_Groo_> funky versioning is funky
<_Groo_> or you guys will fix that later?
<sitter> _Groo_: 5.1.95
<Riddell> _Groo_: the bluedevil author is a bit crap at actually releasing so I'm just releasing it as part of plasma and it'll have sane version numbers
<_Groo_> Riddell: k
<_Groo_> maintainer : kubuntu devs?
<Riddell> Maintainer: Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<Riddell> _Groo_: ↑
<Riddell> _Groo_: you're starting from existing bluedevil packages presumably?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep
<_Groo_> pretty much remaking them, since they are for kf4
<Riddell> yeah
<sitter> _Groo_: note the rules file from sddm-kcm, that's all you need for your rules
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vMbBzpuI
<_Groo_> oops?
<_Groo_> wrong name in debian/control?
<Riddell> "I'm writing to let you know that I'm planning a new release for KDE Connect (packages kdeconnect-kde and kdeconnect-android) for the 25th" sweet
<_Groo_> wait, sddm-kcm or kde-config-sdm isnt in kubuntu-ci yet
<_Groo_> at least apt cant find it :P
<_Groo_> wtf
<Riddell> _Groo_: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/sddm-kcm.git/tree/debian
<_Groo_> wasnt uploaded yet?
<Riddell> actually wrong branch  http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/sddm-kcm.git/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_unstable
<sitter> possibly I messed up the bdeps
<sitter> haven't had a look at new fails yet
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: polkit-kde-agent-1 could use a peer review in kubuntu_unstable branch
<shadeslayer> ENOTIME
<sitter> Sergobot: thanks for your work! http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/ksshaskpass.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable | http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kdecoration.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=3f52812c7015003c0f119c38679f5fd82c7ade45 | http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/polkit-kde-agent-1.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=b4c2784f485b1d11e9bd443c1718e16abbaa36d4
<sitter> Riddell: Sergobot's stuff all in kubuntu_unstable, pending CIng
<Riddell> ooh, thanks
<Riddell> sitter: but.. epoch
<Riddell> sitter: I was using an epoch of 4: on plasma stuff cos that's what maxy said when I queried him
<Riddell> except for plasma stuff that might go into kf5 one day
<Riddell> so it's a bit inconsistent
<sitter> last I heared you were opposing the idea of using epochs everywhere :P
<Riddell> you need to stop listening to rumours
<sitter> you yourself said that
<Riddell> did I?
<Riddell> I need to stop listening to rumours
<Riddell> for Plasma I was using epochs except where I wasn't
<sitter> lol
<sitter> ah well
<sitter> Riddell: epoch all the new things then?
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> but I can review and tidy them up
<sitter> Riddell: should all be epoched, but yeah a review would be good to have
<bukai> Riddell: When shall we start porting test2.kubuntu.co.uk to the main server?
<Riddell> bukai: well this is the only server we have
<sitter> still needs profiling?
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> and I need to find time to review it more for content, I'm sure there's a lot I want fixed, I'm not easily pleased :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: had a look at it? ↑
<bukai> The kubuntu.org is hosted on this server ?
<sitter> nope, that is hosted by canonical
<bukai> Riddell: Ok, please point out the areas I need to rectify so that it becomes easier to please you :P
<Riddell> but we want to move off the canonical server because it has various problems
<bukai> Riddell: I am removing the slider as it is not a good SEO practice either, so any idea what to put there?
<Riddell> bukai: what do you mean by the slider?
<bukai> the thing that keeps moving at the top
<Riddell> bukai: aww, how is it not good pracice?
<bukai> Riddell: http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/
<Riddell> hmm interesting
<Peace-> hi guys i have some problem with an iso image of 15.05
<Peace-> 04
<Peace-> it tells me  gfx.c32 not com32r image
<Peace-> tried to do tab 
<Peace-> then live
<Peace-> but it doesn't get into kubuntu desktop
<bukai> Riddell: Can I verify the site with google webmaster and play around with the same?
<Riddell> bukai: what does that mean?
<bukai> google webmaster tool makes the site google friendly but before doing that we have to upload an auto generated file and place it in http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/ so that google can verify it
<Riddell> bukai: google friendly?
<Riddell> but sure, go ahead
<bukai> yes, google friendly . That is like before the bot would eventually come to our site and generate a site map, using this you are like inviting the googlebot to visite your site and crawl through its contents :)
<bukai> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> hmm ok
<Peace-> Riddell: but the daily live with this error gfx.c32 not com32r image?
<Peace-> i am not able to boot correctly even putting "live"
<Peace-> Riddell: ok it seems it's working with the "just downloaded again iso"
<Peace-> :D
<Riddell> 32 vs 64 bit?
<Peace-> mm no no 
<Riddell> I've seen that issue but I forget what it is
<Peace-> i got that error then i was able to boot 
<Peace-> typig live 
<Peace-> but for some reasons i was not be alble to login then 
<Peace-> anyway now on virtualbox there is no problem with login 
<Peace-> i will try with the real machine now
<_Groo_> Riddell: aparently bluedevil needs bluez 5? and we have 4.x in utopic?
<_Groo_> Riddell: or i can remove the 5 restriction?
<Riddell> no we want bluez5
<Riddell> although it's still at 4 in utopic :( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez
<Riddell> bah fooey there's a ppa somewhere for it I think
<_Groo_> k, libbluedevil is up in peppa 
<_Groo_> compiling bluedevil has we speak
<Riddell> _Groo_: using what bluez?
<_Groo_> bluez is only used at runtime, it compiles with libbluedevil which i already built
<Riddell> 15:30 < didrocks> Riddell: waiting on some unity-system-settings change
<Riddell> 15:30 < didrocks> Riddell: then, we'll be good to go, but we need rsalveti and the kernel team to work on the Touch side
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> so we may not be able to upload this to the archive
<Riddell> yet
<_Groo_> Riddell: cant we use a ppa with a lower version which will upgrade when they are done?
<Riddell> _Groo_: how do you mean?
<_Groo_> Riddell: it works, but as i thought (i forced the install to override the bluez5 to see if it would install correctly) it cant find the adapters without bluez5 http://picpaste.com/snapshot3-2HVBEYcc.png
<_Groo_> Riddell: make our own bluez5 and let it upgrade to the oficial once its released
<Riddell> so we can upload it just won't do much
<Riddell> but then does the current KDE4 bluedevil do much on plasma 5?
<_Groo_> yeah it works, but you dont see any systemsettings, you have to use the statusbar icon for everything mostly
<Riddell> ok but better than nothing
<_Groo_> with the old 4 version you get the statusbar icon and he can find the adapters but no systemsettings, which in my opinion is a must
<_Groo_> with 5 if you force it to install over 4, you get the systemsettings, but no adapters, since it uses a new ap
<_Groo_> api
<_Groo_> Riddell: compiling now https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions
<_Groo_> im gonna add ppa:vidplace7/bluez5  to my system and see if everything is working fine
<_Groo_> to get an idea if everything will work once bluez is upgraded
<Riddell> _Groo_: use https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions says didrocks
<_Groo_> pulseaudio update and more oO this is so gonna hurt
<sitter> Riddell: where are you on qt?
<sitter> short of the missing packaging for new bits I think I have all bits in place to do stable integration
<_Groo_> Riddell: cant test, ist just for vivid
<_Groo_> i would need to backport it to utopic
<_Groo_> Riddell: anyway its in peppa
<Riddell> sitter: missing packages ↑
<sitter> yes, looking already
<sitter> user-manage still missing then I think
<Riddell> hey _Groo_ fancy packaging user-manager (if you're done with bluedevil bits)
<_Groo_> Riddell: i can take a look at it, im backporting bluez to another ppa of mine
<sitter> oh eh
<sitter> right
<sitter> bluez
<sitter> brrr
<_Groo_> all work and no kubuntu.org mail makes Groo a dull boy
<sitter> Riddell: not having bluez landed is actually a reasonably bad thing
<_Groo_> all work and no ninja ppa upload rights makes Groo a dull boy
<sitter> libbluedevil has no symbols file :'<
<_Groo_> sitter: how do i generate one? the old one wasnt compatible (libbluedevil2) this is libbludevil5
<Riddell> _Groo_: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<Riddell> scary voodoo
<Riddell> follow "Creating a symbols file"
<sitter> actually
<sitter> update
<_Groo_> Riddell: i know how to read :P
<sitter> should be easier I suppose
<sitter> just take it form the symbol2 file
<_Groo_> i thought lintian did this shit automagically
<_Groo_> 2015 and we still need to do this kinda voodoo by hand
<_Groo_> i blame apachelogger
 * sitter wonders
<sitter> for some reason I have the feeling that I had integrated bluedevil somewhere in CI
<sitter> _Groo_: by perl you mean
<sitter> which is only marginally better than by hand
<_Groo_> sitter: perl gives me the shivers
<_Groo_> so many lives lost to perl
<_Groo_> so many souls
<Riddell> sitter: did you say you'd fixed the problem releaseme had with the plasma-desktop tar where the doc/ cmakelists file wasn't right?
<sitter> Riddell: no, I said that plasma-desktop's doc/CMakeLists is not correct in that it *must* use optional_add_directory 
<Riddell> ah yes, I must have misheard you :)
<sitter> or didn't listen :'<
<Riddell> one or the other
<_Groo_> guys
<_Groo_> this is the tree
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/06qG9ppP
<_Groo_> pkgkde-symbolshelper patch -p libbluedevil -v 5.1.95 < buildlog
<_Groo_> pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: symbol template file was not found for package 'libbluedevil'
<_Groo_> what am i doing wrong here?
<_Groo_> buildlog
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/mPYAUya7
<Riddell> _Groo_: you're starting with the old symbols file
<Riddell> you want to start from scratch
<Riddell> cos it's a new soversion
<Riddell> follow "Creating a symbols file"
<_Groo_> ah
<_Groo_> i tried updating the old one
<Riddell> nah don't do that for a new soversion
<_Groo_> doesnt migrate between soversions then?
<_Groo_> k
<Riddell> symbols files exist to tell you when symbols have changed in a library that hasn't changed soversion
<Riddell> if it changes soversion then it can do whatever it wants with its symbols
<Riddell> hi yuriy!
<yuriy> hi Riddell!
<_Groo_> new version is up in peppa with the symbols file
<_Groo_> bluez for utopic is in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pbppa/
<_Groo_> testing it now
<_Groo_> all the package, bluez, bluedevil
<Peace-> hi Riddell i was not be able to connect to my wifi on 15.04
<Riddell> sitter: luigi/tosky disagrees with the optional docs directories in #kde-devel
<Peace-> it was saying insufficient privilegies
<Peace-> something like that 
<Riddell> wibble
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> then i did sudo -i ; plasmashell and connected :D
<Riddell> erk, that shouldn't be necessary :(
<Peace-> Riddell: i used the daily live just download before
<Riddell> yuriy: so you're doing icons?
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok with my bluez5 backport and bluedevil 5.1.95, it works has intended
<yuriy> Riddell: no, just wanted to send you what I had, see email. hope it helps your students.
<Mamarok> I was wondering: will we ever get KDE 4.14.3 for Utopic? I mean, it is out since quite some time now
<sitter> Riddell: there's a bug in releaseme all the same
<sitter> l10n pathing is an inconsistent shitpile
<Riddell> _Groo_: ooh great
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ahem http://ro.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: your website got hacked into, I've taken it down
<Riddell> which does slightly make me wonder if we can host the kubuntu website :(
<Riddell> ScottK: any thoughts on what's needed to get the various kde app bits migrated? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#marble
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd start with trying to parse http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<ScottK> In particular, when it tries okular is seems to implicate only a small number of packages.
<ScottK> That ought to be sortable.  That might help make the rest clearer.
<ScottK> marble looks like it's primarily tied up with calligra.
<_Groo_> Riddell: i have a bug in touchpad
<_Groo_> Riddell: if i click on the statusbar touchpad icon i get module org.kde.qtextracomponents is not instaleld
<_Groo_> Riddell: although it works in system settings
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw bluez is working has a charm :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: but i cant install qml extra components, ci is broken
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/64kU2CsC
<_Groo_> could someone fix this?
<_Groo_> once its fixed, you guys will probably have to add qml-module-org-kde-extras to the kde-touchpad dependenciez
<_Groo_> bummer, still gives me the same error after i force-all those packages
<_Groo_> any ideas?
<shadeslayer> sitter: Riddell why does kate5-data not break/replace kate-data?
<Riddell> does it overlap?
<shadeslayer> yep
<_Groo_> Riddell: any idea about que missing qml?
<Riddell> _Groo_: you're testing kcm touchpad?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> _Groo_: what's broken about it?
<_Groo_> Riddell: systemsettings kcm is fine, but the statusbar icon is missing a qml file
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9719587/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sitter ^^ line 6817
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I guess the icon should be removed from kate-data
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think they need to be co-installable no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: This is on debian
<shadeslayer> which has 4:4.14.2
<Riddell> _Groo_: what does the statusbar icon do?
<sitter> this seems silly
<sitter> kate5-data should be called kate-data
<shadeslayer> fix it?
<sitter> and all assets of the old kate(4)-data shoud be moved to the katepart as that is the only bit that uses it after stripping
<Riddell> _Groo_: what's broken about it?
<shadeslayer> sitter: btw any clue about http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/job/imager_test/19/console
<sitter> no
<shadeslayer> did you even look xD
<shadeslayer> "W: Failed to fetch http://pangea-data.s3.amazonaws.com/dci/moz-plasma/debian/dists/sid/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'maindeb/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"
<shadeslayer> which makes no sense since it works locally 
<_Groo_> Riddell: you click on it and instead of showing the proper app it opens a error msg
<_Groo_> Riddell: error loading qml file /usr...etc.etc../contents/ui/touchpad.qml org.kde.qtextracomponents is not installed
<_Groo_> Riddell: any ideas of what package is missing?
<_Groo_> i force install the qml-module packages because im getting errors with kde-framework, see https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/64kU2CsC
<_Groo_> Riddell: didnt fixed it though
<shadeslayer> sitter: ah, that was because of old shit still in the config
<sitter> yummy
<shadeslayer> ok, now the only problem is kate
 * shadeslayer looks
<sitter> _Groo_: Unpacking qml-module-org-kde-accessdenied:amd64 (5.2.0+git20140918.0845.0) ...                                                                                                                                                                     
<sitter> what is pulling this in?
<sitter> that package is from september
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/oOv3Fp18
<_Groo_> sitter: see above
<firefly2442> Are "kdelibs" and "kde-baseapps" the two larger projects/subprojects in KDE in terms of number of commits and large numbers of changes?
<_Groo_> is from kubuntu-ci
<sitter> qml-module-org-kde-extras is also from september
<sitter> that package doesn't exist anymore
<_Groo_> sitter: its there, an apt-get update still shows them
<sitter> yeah, because launchpad doesn't expunge old binaries
<sitter> they are doomed to linger in the package list forever more
<sitter> or until someone wipes the repo I guess
<_Groo_> gotcha
<_Groo_> but the touchpad bug remains
<sitter> which one is that?
<_Groo_> Riddell: error loading qml file /usr...etc.etc../contents/ui/touchpad.qml org.kde.qtextracomponents is not installed
<_Groo_> this one
<_Groo_> when i click on the touchpad icon
<sitter> maybe I am mistaken but I think org.kde.qtextracomponents is gone entirely
<_Groo_> complains that org.kde.qtextracomponents is not installed
<sitter> was renamed or splti or something
<sitter> _Groo_: ask in #plasma
<_Groo_> well if you can find where it went i can patch touchpad.qml
<sitter> ask plasma guys
<sitter> they'd know
<_Groo_> asking
<_Groo_> according to this, its still there
<_Groo_> https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma2/QML2/API#QtExtraComponents
<shadeslayer> sitter: /home/shadeslayer/src/work/pangea-tooling/ci-tooling/lib/projects.rb:133:in `factorize': undefined local variable or method `config' for #<ProjectFactory:0x00000001e60568> (NameError)
<sitter> write a test
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> I have no patience to do that at the moment
<_Groo_> Riddell: the touchpad.qml file is broken in touchpad-kde, is still using qtextracomponents from kde 4.x
<_Groo_> Riddell: needs to be rewritten
<Riddell> _Groo_: that's what I had heard before but just now d_ed tells me it works for him
<_Groo_> Riddell: the statusbar? cause the kcm compoent works ok, its the statusbar that is broken
<Riddell> right he was talking about the status bar plasmoid
<_Groo_> its two methods that are deprecated
<_Groo_> qiconitem and plasmacore.tooltip
<_Groo_> i commented them and now i have a huge touchpad with no input lol
<Riddell> so maybe d_ed was talking nonsense
<_Groo_> Riddell: ask him for a ss of the statusbar working
<d_ed> I was talking nonsense
<d_ed> sorry about that
<_Groo_> k, do the following if you are in the mood
<_Groo_> edit /usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/touchpad/contents/ui/touchpad.qml
 * sitter shakes head in disappointment
<_Groo_> and comment the qiconitem method and the PlasmaCore.ToolTip method
<_Groo_> it should now load
<Riddell> d_ed: should I disable the applet in git?
<_Groo_> im taking a look at the kf5 api doc to see what are the proper replacement methods
<Peace-> Riddell: 
<Peace-> he following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Peace-> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Peace->  plasma-widget-veromix : Depends: plasma-scriptengine-python but it is not installable
<Peace-> always in 15.04
<Riddell> Peace-: looks like something that should be removed
<sitter> I thought we had
<sitter> !info plasma-widget-veromix
<ubottu> plasma-widget-veromix (source: veromix): Mixer for the PulseAudio sound server (Plasma). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.3-1 (utopic), package size 44 kB, installed size 242 kB
<sitter> apparently not
<sitter> Riddell: documentation support is making me wanna get drunk :( https://gist.github.com/apachelogger/dc32df5e8a790e32a33f
<Riddell> Peace-: killed it, thanks
<sitter> _Groo_:                kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.4),
<sitter> forgot to remove that on bluedevil
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what happened?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what do you mean it got hacked?
<sitter> Riddell: bluedevil isn't in master yet?
<sitter> *libbluedevil
 * sitter pours
<sitter> focus los!
 * sitter pours shadeslayer a glass of lovely zweigelt
<shadeslayer> the what
<sitter> googlor
 * shadeslayer is in no mood for drinking tbh
<shadeslayer> looks lovely though
 * sitter throws an empty bottle
 * shadeslayer ducks
<sitter> Riddell: pingsies!
<sitter> shadeslayer: is Riddell still in?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> not that I know of
 * sitter threatens with his fist
<_Groo_> sitter: yeah i did :( can you fix it?
<_Groo_> if anyone wants, bluez5 is in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pbppa/
<sitter> already done
<_Groo_> tested and working
<Peace-> Riddell: maybe you can help me, i have just compiled baseapps in my home
<Peace-> now if i open dolphin just compiled it doesn't load the terminal emulator
<Peace-> the thing you can see if your press F4
<Peace-> in dolphin 
<Peace-> and it seems to not play even videos 
<Peace-> is there a way to solve this without to install everything ?
<_Groo_> however bluez-gstreamer isnt included anymore
<Peace-> i mean i would like compile just dolphin and then use the system phonon 
<_Groo_> taking a look to port that one back to utopic
<_Groo_> so we can have audio goodness with bluez5
<sitter> Peace-: install konsole-kpart or somesuch
<Peace-> sitter: i have my system fullly installed
<Peace-> so i have sitter konsole-kpart
<sitter> maybe it's konsole5-kpart?
<Peace-> it's the compiled dolphin that is not working 
<Peace-> sitter: i ahve downloaded kdebaseapps 4.14.2 and here on 15.04 i have kde 4.14.2 
<sitter> so you need konsole4-kpart
<Peace-> but why if it's the same version of dolphin 
<sitter> ah
<sitter> maybe you just built it incorrectly then
<Peace-> i mean i tried to patch dolphin 
<Peace-> and the patch works 
<Peace-> but for some reason doesn't see the system phonon 
<Peace-> or the terminal part
 * Peace- goes to eat something
<Peace-> sitter: thank you anyway
<sitter> incorrect build then
<sitter> i.e. missing some cmake arguments a package build would have
<_Groo_> bluez5 needs pulseaudio5 for audio... backporting..
<Peace-> sitter: i did cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/usr/local .. 
<_Groo_> this madness never ends
<Peace-> _Groo_: :D
<sitter> Peace-: that most certainly needs a whole bunch of env vars set, otherwise it'll likely not find half the stuff
<Peace-> mmm ok 
<Peace-> sitter: you mean always in the cmake or launching dolphin ?
<sitter> launching
<Peace-> perfect 
<Peace-> let me see if i can find out something on the internt 
<_Groo_> pulseaudio 5 backported
<_Groo_> i hope it works :P
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> Riddell: kde-runtime is out of date (still 4:11.97)
<ScottK> That may be a factor.
<ScottK> Riddell: libmarblewidget19 exists in marble 4.14, but not 14.12, so it either needs to be put back or removed I from vivid (I think).
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF5 5.5 Status: http://goo.gl/5rMNsD | Applications 14.12.0 Status http://goo.gl/lFQbkR | rick meeting wed 22:00UTC
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: is there aany task now?
<Riddell> none from me
<_Groo_> im pleased to announce that bluez5 + pulseaudio 5 + bluedevil 5.1.95 _ libbluedevil have been backported and working in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pbppa/+packages
<_Groo_> tested it with bluetooth audio, works like a charm
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> great
<_Groo_> Riddell: test it without fear, wont break anything
<_Groo_> ofc its pulseaudio so :P but it should be pain free
<_Groo_> i would add it to ci , since its cutting edge anyway
<Riddell> and I'm uploading the last of the qt backports
<_Groo_> Riddell: to ci?
<Riddell> to kubuntu-ppa/next-staging for now
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i have a kubuntu email now? :D
<Riddell> _Groo_: that needs you to be a kubuntu member
<Riddell> _Groo_: see rick's e-mail to kubuntu-devel 
<_Groo_> Riddell: do i have a chance?
<Riddell> he's organising a meeting to be considered for kubuntu membership
<_Groo_> Riddell: my time is limited but ive been more active lately
<Riddell> _Groo_: if you've made a significant and sustained contribution you have
<_Groo_> Riddell: i didnt do either
<_Groo_> Riddell: im usually just a big pain in the *ss
<Riddell> details all at https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#Kubuntu_Teams_.28.28NEW.29.29
<_Groo_> someone needs to stalk you... i mean motivate you guys
<Riddell> if you want to try write a wiki page like rick's and come along to the meeting on wednesday https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RickTimmis
<_Groo_> Riddell: ill take a look
<_Groo_> but anyway, im off for the day, enjoy bluedevil, its working just fine
<_Groo_> btw we need to bug the touchpad kde dev to fix touchpad.qml
<_Groo_> its using two removed functions
<Riddell> rajeeshknambiar@gmail.com  is touchpad kcm guy currently
<Riddell> although he does say "I know nothing about touchpads, just tried to port it to KF5"
<_Groo_> he doesnt need to know touchpads, it works, its the qml file that is still using kde4, early kf5 code that was removed
<_Groo_> QIconItem and PlasmaCore.ToolTip
<_Groo_> qiconitem doesnt exist anymore and tooltip change syntax
<_Groo_> changed
<Riddell> "[ubuntu/vivid] marble 4:14.12.0-0ubuntu2 (Accepted)" yay! thanks ScottK 
<_Groo_> seeya tomorrow ride
<_Groo_> ridell
<_Groo_> Riddell: please give a spin to bluez, i would like to see my work merged
<_Groo_> took me all day
<Riddell> _Groo_: oh we'll use it for sure, but needs qt then kf5 in first
<Riddell> and I'm still not sure where we'll put these, if into kubuntu-ppa/next or make a new kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-13
<ScottK> Riddell: calligra has a build failure on armhf (qreal/double issue) that's keeping calligra and okular from migrating.
<ScottK> Looks like a reasonably tractable problem, but ENOTIME for it.
<ScottK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/193717788/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.calligra_1%3A2.8.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<soee> good morning
<ovidiu-florin> do we have a general email address for Kubuntu, that I can use to create an account on Wordpress.com?
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: nope
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: can we have one?
<ovidiu-florin> Or should I do it on my email?
<sitter> do it with yours, or, have Riddell do it
<sitter> Riddell: anyone done user-manager / kde-gtk-config?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> sitter: no I don't think so
<Riddell> sitter: I couldn't get the unity stuff to backport or rebuild so I think we'll have to live with saying unity can't be installed with these backports
<Riddell> sitter: which makes me think i need to make a kubuntu-ppa/next-backports PPA to put them into
<sitter> yep
<Riddell> sitter: you say you also want a kubuntu-ppa/qt-backports ?
<sitter> Riddell: utopic-qt54 I'd say for name
<Riddell> ok
 * sitter screwed up forward merging of kde-gtk-config :'<
 * sitter also screwed up fixing the screw up
<sitter> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to sitter.
<sitter> Riddell: user-manager and kde-config-gtk available for review in kubuntu_unstable branches
<sitter> Riddell: all new plasmas are now packaged in unstable.
<Riddell> awooga
<sitter> going to poke them green in CI and then I am going to create stable branches
<soee> and move to vivid archive :D
<sitter> there's a bug in dh_makeshlibs!
<sitter> good thing is is pyrl
<Riddell> shurly shome mishtake
<sitter> yes, pyrl usually is a mistake
<Riddell> sitter: tagme fails? https://paste.kde.org/ptxxbnx2b
<sitter> clearly all of them contain too much logic
<sitter> lol, indeed
<sitter> tagme is an almost verbatim copy of branchme xD
<sitter> Riddell: are you releasing 5.2.90 today?
<sitter> Riddell: tagme should be fixed
<Riddell> sitter: no I'm releasing 5.1.95
<Riddell> 5.2.90 is the version number for master
<sitter> kk, because my documentation fix isn't done yet
<sitter> super complicated nonesense >.<
<Riddell> what needs fixed?
<sitter> Riddell: https://gist.github.com/apachelogger/dc32df5e8a790e32a33f
<sitter> the second file block is not supported
<sitter> currently it always gets translations for $randompath/$project which for plasma-desktop would be $randompath/plasma-desktop, while it in fact needs to get $randompath and pick the directories present in the source
<sitter> and then it needs to somehow make the translations grow cmakelists...
 * sitter found bug in dh, not sure if bug -.-
<sitter> bleh
<sitter> debian bts makes me not want to report it
<sitter> screw this, leave it broken
<Riddell> but e-mail is such a good UI for any application!
<Riddell> it means you can use it from your phone or anything
<sitter> for the interested: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/muon.git/tree/debian/rules?h=kubuntu_unstable#n10
<mitya57> KDE is installable (and working) again with Qt 5.4 PPA (on vivid)
<mitya57> JFYI
<Riddell> awooga :)
<Riddell> mitya57: any eta for putting it in the archive?
<mitya57> Have you read Timo's mail?
<mitya57> In short, not before upstream 5.4.1 release
<Riddell> mitya57: where's that?
<mitya57> It was a private mail, <CA+kn5jpOa2men0mXG5J3yM3_F6MjUUiBY6Cp1s+CAMiuQue1eg@mail.gmail.com> if that helps
<mitya57> Subject: Gone for three weeks
<mitya57> To: Dmitry Shachnev <mitya57@gmail.com>, Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> ah yes, I'm behind with my e-mail
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> mh
<sitter> Riddell: I think you should have copied the qt builds to the qt54 ppa before adding kf5 on top :P
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+sourcepub/4661418/+listing-archive-extra ftbfs
<Riddell> sitter: why?
<sitter> Riddell: now I had to fish them out manually which is a drag
<Riddell> I was waiting for a few to finish compiling
<sitter> ah fair enough
<sitter> Riddell: I copied them over now
<sitter> well, except for qtquick1 as that ftbfs
<Riddell> sitter: copied where?
<sitter> utopic-qt54
<kranzer> Riddell: hi
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please check for me my kubuntu email address?
<ovidiu-florin> does it point to me or not?
<ovidiu-florin> LP profile: https://launchpad.net/~ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know where to look
<Riddell> I think only you can check that
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: are there any tasks?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've sent a test email to my kubuntu email address, it does not come back to me
<Riddell> ah that'll be the problem then
<Riddell> fix your launchpad e-mail I guess
<ovidiu-florin> how do I debug it?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: my launchpad email is corect
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~me/+editemails
<Riddell> you'd need to talk to canonical sysadmins then
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<kranzer> Riddell: no packages to update?
<Riddell> "PPA exceeded its size limit (3142.00 of 2048.00 MiB)" waa
<Riddell> next-staging is oversized
<genii> By quite a lot, it seems
<Riddell> wgrant: pretty please https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/260615
<_Groo_> hi all
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> hi Riddell 
<_Groo_> whats up?
<Riddell> meh PPA out of space
<_Groo_> Riddell: i saw you guys uploaded the bluedevil ti ci, but how did you guys solved the bluez 5 dependency? for what i gather from the update its still there. was bluez5 uploaded too?
<Riddell> dunno sitter does CI, quite possibly he just ignored bluez5 and it can't be installed
<sitter> Riddell: delete qt bits in stage, mark stage to depend on the utopic-qt54 ppa, that should give you some additional leeway
<sitter> Riddell: if you fixed qtquick1 copy that first to utopic-qt54
<sitter> #reminder ;)
<_Groo_> sitter: hey hey
<_Groo_> sitter: did you backported bluez5 in ci?
<sitter> _Groo_: nope
<_Groo_> sitter: sooooo just the bluedevil packages?
<_Groo_> sitter: did you used my work as a base?
<_Groo_> sitter: or just went with debian sources?
<_Groo_> sitter: if you want to make bluedevil 100% useful you can use this too: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pbppa/+packages
<_Groo_> fill stack, tried and tested for utopic
<_Groo_> full*
<_Groo_> works like a charm with bluedevil 5.1.x
<arch-kubu> is there a best time of day to update when using CI  ?
<arch-kubu> to avoid partial updates
<arch-kubu> my ksmserver was seg faulting  so I waited 2 days and its fixed
<_Groo_> arch-kubu: use daily instead of unstable
<_Groo_> unstable-daily
<arch-kubu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable/ubuntu vivid main
<arch-kubu> so change that to unstable-daily ?
<_Groo_> arch-kubu: yep
<_Groo_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-daily/
<arch-kubu> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Daily_Snapshot_.28somewhat_stable.29
<arch-kubu> I followed that
<sitter> _Groo_: I am undecided on whether we should pull bluedevil into snapshots at all
<sitter> bluez backporting is scary business
<_Groo_> sitter: bluez5 is much more stable in my system now, ok i give you, i had to backport pulseaudio too
<_Groo_> sitter: but since its for ci... i dont see the problem, it will be in vivid anyway
<_Groo_> its much more cleaner now
<sitter> I am talking about utopic
<_Groo_> pulse takes care of bluetooth audio now, and bluez5 only adds the protocols... stuff its much more stable with this upgrade
<sitter> Riddell: what's your plan for regular next backports an bluedevil? are you going to use a bluez5 backport?
<_Groo_> sitter: well that depends on the release team right? since it upgrades main packages (bluez and pulseaudio)
<arch-kubu> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<_Groo_> arch-kubu: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily/ubuntu utopic main
<sitter> as was pointed out the other day vivid has no snapshots 
<_Groo_> wait a moment, if you are using vivid why are you using this ppas? vivid is getting fresh new packages since its under development
<sitter> CI > vivid archive
<_Groo_> sitter: im talking to arch-kubu , he was asking for a more cutting edge release that doesnt break is stuff...
<_Groo_> sitter: if hes on vivid, wouldnt unstable-daily = vivid ?
<arch-kubu> I just want the wiki instructions to work
<arch-kubu> they dont for vivid
<sitter> there is no daily nor weekly on vivid
<arch-kubu> then can someone edit the wiki
<arch-kubu> Supported Kubuntu versions are limited to: 14.10 and 15.04 (development version). 
<arch-kubu> since thats wrong
<Riddell> sitter: I was expecting to use _Groo_'s backport of bluez5
<sitter> fair enough, might as well hurl them at CI then I guess
<sitter> still scary though
<_Groo_> sitter: embrace the breakage.. i mean change
<_Groo_> is plasma-desktop-data broken in ci?
<_Groo_> it is according to the builder
<_Groo_> bummer
<valorie> in #kde-devel, tsdgeos said: "calligra is not installable in vivid atm if marble is installed"
<valorie> because of conflicts
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-14
<archetech> daily repo unstable  14.10   all white screen aft update
<valorie> archetech: you are using this for testing purposes?
<archetech> yes
<archetech> ill wait a day and update  
<soee> good morning
<sitter> I really really do hate mailing lists
<sitter> in fact, I actually hate mailman, not the mailing lists fault
<Pali> sitter: whats wrong with mailman?
<sitter> the fact that I cannot set mail aliases
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> sitter: there's no such thing as a good mailing list, it's impossible to do
<sitter> http://www.discourse.org
<davmor2> Riddell: open you own mailing list and open it to only yourself then it's a list that always makes sense........unless the other you joins and starts arguments
<Riddell> davmor2: but then some spambot will discover it and start spamming it and I'll have to approve or reject the spam
<davmor2> Riddell: auto reject anything that isn't from you done
<Riddell> I do that with all my mailing lists but then I get some employer saying I need to use my company e-mail address and suddently I can't post either
<Riddell> which is harald's point about aliases
<davmor2> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> the other trouble with mailing lists is non-geeks don't even know what they're called.  they call them listservs for some reason or yahoo groups (even when not on yahoo) or mail groups. just the problem of any setup that has e-mail as an interface, like debian bug tracker it's horribly confusing
<sitter> let's get a discourse and be done with it :P
<Riddell> sitter: that looks like just a web forum, does it do e-mail?
<sitter> the real problem is that there's a big divide between users and developers, in fact looking at kde even designers and developers as developers or very techy people use mailing lists and everyone else uses forums in some form or fashion
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<sitter> Riddell: it's a web forum, it is a web forum that isn't designed with the 90's paradigm of what a web forum looks like though
<sitter> alas, it does have pretty serious hardware requirements
<sitter> Riddell: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> that's canonical's argument with mailman too, the mailing list archives need a whole server all to themselves
<sitter> well, there's a lot of lists
<sitter> oh noes, there is a bug in my stable integration logic
 * sitter runs around like a mad chicken
<Riddell> sitter: what happens if I commit now to kubuntu_vivid_archive ?  will it get magically merged into kubuntu_stable and that magically merged into kubuntu_unstable ?
<sitter> Riddell: please don't :P
<sitter> but yes
<sitter> see mail
<sitter> in fact
<sitter> Riddell: please hold of on commits if you can help it
<Riddell> tsdgeos: calligra uploaded so hopefully a new version can transition today to vivid
<tsdgeos> Riddell: oki tx
<sitter> I'd like to get a stable integration going before we proceed
<sitter> meh
<sitter> this will require additional refactoring to Project creation -.-
<Riddell> sitter: okteta is ok to push?
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: isn't okteta ported to kf5?
 * sitter seems to remember something
<Riddell> sitter: it is
<sitter> probably should be integrated then :P
<_Groo_> good morning
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ baby
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey hey Riddell 
<_Groo_> Riddell: could you be a peach and fix plasma-desktop build in si? it failed to build for amd64 yesterday and im back on unity :(
<_Groo_> Riddell: missed kwin dependency
<alket> good morning
<Riddell> hi alket 
<Riddell> _Groo_: hmm, well I hope to start packaging plasma beta today
<Riddell> so I guess that'll fix it
<_Groo_> nice :D
<_Groo_> Riddell: but i believe it was a case of missing dependency, i didnt check but aparently plasma-desktop tried to build before kwin-data was ready
<_Groo_> Riddell: might be a case of a simple retry build
<_Groo_> are you gonna backport bluez5?
<sitter> Riddell: unless you bumped versions in the Plasma/5.2 branch you can simply fix these http://kci.pangea.pub/view/utopic_stable/ then merge that into archive and you got your beta packaging
 * sitter going to fix them momentarily anyway tho
<sitter> once I got more coffee
<sitter> kubotu: order a bucket of coffee
 * kubotu slides a bucket of coffee down the bar to sitter
<_Groo_> kubotu gets us coffee???oO now, thats a useful bot!
 * _Groo_ pats kubotu in the back...nice nice bot..
<sitter> kubotu: botsnack
<kubotu> sitter: cheers
<sitter> Riddell: what to do with those? http://kci.pangea.pub/view/utopic_stable/job/utopic_stable_breeze/1/parsed_console/job/utopic_stable_breeze/1/parsed_console/log_content.html#INFO1 
<sitter> new package or drop them in with the regular cursor package
<Riddell> sitter: depends on size?
<Riddell> 6MB says d_ed so best split it
<sitter> 5,9M    .
<sitter> that's uncompressed tho
<Riddell> so best split it says me, d_ed has as yet no opinion
<sitter> Riddell: 94K with xz-9
<sitter> Riddell: they should be pulled in through breeze anyway though
<sitter> otherwise we are withholding lovelyness
<Riddell> lovelyness that isn't on by default
<sitter> it's in the default package though :P
<sitter> cursor theme packaging doesn't setup x-default-cursor-theme alternative btw
<sitter> or what the alternative is called
<Riddell> ok don't split it then
<sitter> pft
<sitter> make up your mind :P
<sitter> I am just stating thoughts here
<Riddell> me too
<Riddell> certain upstreams get pissed off when we split things out so might be nice to keep them happy
<_Groo_> are you guys talking about the new cursors in breeze?
<sitter> _Groo_: yes
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<_Groo_> nice, i will use breeze white, :D
<_Groo_> btw after 2 days with bluez5 backport i can honestly say i didnt had one single problem
<_Groo_> that includes pulseauudio
<_Groo_> not that i can use myself as a data sample but still
<Riddell> _Groo_: do you have some bluetooth audio device?
<_Groo_> less scary
<_Groo_> yep, tested on 3
<_Groo_> an iluve
<Riddell> _Groo_: what do you have?
<_Groo_> 2 android phones
<_Groo_> 1 pebble watch
<_Groo_> all worked
<_Groo_> transparently i might add
<_Groo_> just like the old bluez
<_Groo_> new bluez just like old bluez
<_Groo_> that includes gstreamer too
<Riddell> what do these devices do over bluetooth?
<_Groo_> audio, file sharing, tethering
<_Groo_> including a2dp and hfp
<_Groo_> even shows in systemsettings / audio settings :)
<_Groo_> status bar works, device scanning works
<_Groo_> file transfer works
<_Groo_> pan and obex works
<_Groo_> although pan is still hit or miss depending on the device
<_Groo_> but thats a bluetooth shortcoming not a bluez one
<Riddell> I feel like I don't know how to use gadgets
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nice blog post about the t-shirts
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: are they being posted off to andreas?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm trying to
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what's the status?
<ovidiu-florin> the world is upside down
<ovidiu-florin> DHL cost: 356 € to ship directly
<ovidiu-florin> ATLASIB cost: 18 € to ship to Dortmuld, and then get someone from  Dortmund to ship to Paderborn to Andreas.
<ovidiu-florin> ATLASSIB*
<ovidiu-florin> and I can ship max 18 Kg with ATLASSIB
<ovidiu-florin> the package is 2 KG
<ovidiu-florin> 20*
<ovidiu-florin> I can take 2KG in my luggage
<Riddell> so take it in your luggage?
<ovidiu-florin> just a few T-shirts, to limit to 18Kg
<Riddell> buy some extra luggage capacity?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to get in touch with a few friend from Dortmund
<ovidiu-florin> for me?
<ovidiu-florin> and carry them there myself?
<ovidiu-florin> that seems like a lot of luggage
<Riddell> if that's the cheapest and easiest way then that's the thing to do
<sitter> 356 with DHL  wut :O
<ovidiu-florin> it's ~17€ to get it as luggage on Wizz Air
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> but I'll have to carry it from the airport
<ovidiu-florin> could someone come and help me?
<ovidiu-florin> met me at the airport there?
<ovidiu-florin> meet*
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: get a taxi
<Riddell> and keep the receipt to claim off kde gb
<Sick_Rimmit> Good day folks
<Riddell> hola Sick_Rimmit 
<Riddell> feeling confident?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hello
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, I'm always confident that it will either work or it will not
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'm pulling that artwork together, and planning printing, I plan to expense the cost to Kubuntu Community fund for FOSDEM materials. Do you concur ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yep great
<Sick_Rimmit> Excellent, I really like the idea of Stickers too, I think it is very good to have something that people can take away
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm excited about this evening, I really hope I make the grade :-)
<lordievader> Hey Sick_Rimmit 
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi lordievader, sgclark 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, sgclark. How are you two doing?
<soee> hi all :D
<sgclark> recovering from a terrible flu
 * Riddell hugs sgclark 
<Riddell> but not too closely, that would be dangerous for spreading viruses
<lordievader> Blegh, flu. Those things ain't nice.
<sgclark> yeah :( 
 * Riddell uploads plasma beta to staging
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ready for testing on the 22nd >
<BluesKaj> ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: why? what happens on the 22nd?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I was under the impression that's when plsama 5.2 was going to be released 
 * Riddell does 5th upload of calligra today
<BluesKaj> for testing 
<Sick_Rimmit> and as I was saying before I dropped off the netowrk
<BluesKaj> ok , switching over to the laptop and 15.04
<Sick_Rimmit> He has requested a new Ubuntu Server for our Jenkins CI project..
<Sick_Rimmit> Now, that's a results
<soee> Riddell: why staging has dependency to Kubuntu Backports ?
<soee> also P5 beta does not require QT 5.4 ?
<Riddell> soee: not for anything current
<Riddell> plasma 5 does not require qt 5.4 but includes some fixes that only work with 5.4 so we have a suboptimal build for vivid
<soee> ok good to know, thank you
<shadeslayer> sitter: any clue how to fix 
<shadeslayer> lxc-start: start.c: print_top_failing_dir: 102 Permission denied - could not access /home/shadeslayer.  Please grant it 'x' access, or add an ACL for the container root.
<shadeslayer> sitter: I was following https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html#lxc-unpriv
<sitter> I forgot again
<shadeslayer> xD
<sitter> chmod +x on your home
<sitter> and or your lxc dir I think
<sitter> thats what stgraber said anyway, didn't work for me on trusty though, I had to do more weird things
<sitter> ah yeah, I also have different maps
<sitter> lxc.id_map = u 0 1000 1
<sitter> lxc.id_map = g 0 1000 1
<sitter> lxc.id_map = u 1 100000 65536
<sitter> lxc.id_map = g 1 100000 65536
<sitter> that is map container uid 0 to host uid 1000
<shadeslayer> lxc-start: conf.c: mk_devtmpfs: 1181 Permission denied - Unable to create /dev/.lxc for autodev
<shadeslayer> \
<sitter> same for groups
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> though I chmod +x'd the entire ~/.local/share/lxc dir
<sitter> and then map container uid 1 to host uid 100000 as well as 65536 subsequent uids
<sitter> same for groups
<sitter> shadeslayer: you'll really want to talk to stgraber for this
<sitter> I found it all very tircky to do
<shadeslayer> my ~/.local/share is fucked
<shadeslayer> funsies
<shadeslayer> sitter: kk
<sitter> in fact I haven't managed to replicate it on my utopic worksation xD
<sitter> I think
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> lxc is fun fun fun
<sitter> ah no it works
<sitter> well, the only important thing I noticed is the more precise mapping
<sitter> if you map the first subuid/gid for container uid/gid 0 then things have weird side effects
<sitter> so I'd go with the specifically mapping 0 to your actual primary ids
<sitter> e.g. I seem to recall that file permissions were getting weird if one doesn't have this set, as the containers would be owned by the subuid and some tools have problems with supporting subuids so thigns fall over left and right
<Riddell> ah, muon needs qca
<Riddell> sitter: is your qca tar good to package?
<Riddell> ScottK: some progress on getting stuff into vivid-release but I'm still stuck on kate4/kate and konsole4/konsole, any thoughts on what's happening there?
<Riddell> the packages are transitioning but I think everything is transitioned
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> sitter: and shall I scrap your upload which had dual qt4/5 builds https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qca2/2.1.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<sitter> Riddell: you can just replace the existing one with that
<Riddell> sitter: replace what with what?
<sitter> qca-qt5
<sitter> qca-qt5 still builds a completely compatible qt4 version
<sitter> don't care much either way, but yeah if you upload it as qca-qt5 and keep the regular qca source for qt4 then you'd have to remove the dualbuild from latter ;)
<Riddell> can anyone get this to build? I get test failures http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/qca2_2.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<sitter> Riddell: show fail
<sitter> Riddell: maybe needs this -> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=qca.git&a=commit&h=4aae2dee34d2f0f6324a9e7819e29310106dc5bb
<Riddell> sitter: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/qca2_2.1.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.build
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.1.95_vivid.html  hmm not too bad
<sitter> why is there stuff red :@
<sitter> the warnings supposedly do make sense as CI hasn't been building plasma on vivid for at least a week
<sitter> Riddell: next time let's try to get it all green right away :P
<Riddell> sitter: well baloo and kfilemeta data are because of the different version number
<Riddell> so that's a fault in the kubuntu-ppa-build-status script
<sitter> mh
<sitter> not necessarily
<Riddell> breeze has missing language files in the .deb, but those .po files aren't in the git checkout so kubuntu ci wouldn't be likely to know about them
<sitter> might just be that this sort of issue goes away once we start autogenerating bdeps from the dependency data fetched off of build.kde
<sitter> and the localization we can fix by using tarme to generate the tars, which is pretty achievable now that I fixed the project parsing logic
<Riddell> oh and calligra failed again
<Riddell> ho hum
<sitter> Riddell: about qca... does that also happen in a ppa?
<Riddell> not tried yet
<sitter> I'd suggest doing that
<sitter> FAIL!  : CertUnitTest::crl2() Compared values are not the same
<sitter>    Actual (crl1.thisUpdate()): 2001/04/19 14:57:20.000[local time]
<sitter>    Expected (QDateTime(QDate(2001, 4, 19), QTime(14, 57, 20), Qt::UTC)): 2001/04/19 14:57:20.000[UTC]
<sitter> this is super odd
 * Riddell throws it up
<sitter> merger should be completely working again, it now does always do a full merge proceedure, which takes slightly longer and will possibly result in temporary bogus whining when one pushes in quick succession to different branches, otoh it does make sure that all changes are properly propagated to all target branches
<sitter> i.e. more reliable all in all
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> sitter: qca2 builds fine in my PPA.  spooky
<shadeslayer> do any of you know how to make sure a package can't be removed from a system? Apart from marking it as essential
<Riddell> make something else depend on it?
<shadeslayer> any other suggestions?
<sitter> Riddell: probably bad test mocking that is influenced by your environment in some form or fashion
<shadeslayer> some way to hold it, but not holding it to a specific version
<Riddell> shadeslayer: make it depend on a meta package of a specific version, hold that version of meta package?
<shadeslayer> I'd rather not have hold's holding back upgrades
<shadeslayer> but eh
<shadeslayer> I can't think of a better solution here
<Riddell> ah muon also needs qapt transitioned
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sitter: who knows if all the qapt bits can be moved to new version
<Riddell> or do I have to faff around with a qapt-qt5 package?
<shadeslayer> idk, I'm not really familiar with that
<sitter> Riddell: there is already a release -.-
<sitter> even integreated via unstable
<sitter> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-announce&m=141928303101871&w=2
<Riddell> sitter: I know, the question is can I get rid of the libqapt 2 package
<Riddell> have all the rdepends been ported
<sitter> Riddell: all been ported
<sitter> possibly need releases though
<sitter> kubuntu-driver-manager certainly does
<sitter> then again that is native
<Riddell> sitter: great
<sitter> Riddell: you can leave it around
<sitter> and I take a look in detail tomorrow
<sitter> but I am reasonably certain I ported all the things in august/september except for muon
<Riddell> oh pbuilder, why do you not keep logs?
<Riddell> kubuntu-driver-manager is uploaded, retrying to see if it builds
<sitter> Riddell: pbuilder-dist I think keeps logs by default
<sitter> also pbuilder has one global log file I think, alas, it gets reset every run
<Riddell> sitter: qca2 and qca-qt5 pushed to git.debian
<shadeslayer> sitter: what do you think is wrong here http://paste.ubuntu.com/9750153/
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: meeting in 5 hours?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Not too long now
 * Sick_Rimmit winces
<Riddell> Mamarok, yofel, shadeslayer, ScottK, valorie, _Groo_  meeting in 5 hours
<shadeslayer> :O
<_Groo_> Riddell: meeting for?
<Sick_Rimmit> Me, for me
<_Groo_> Riddell: cookies? 
<_Groo_> Sick_Rimmit: im easily bought with cookies
 * Sick_Rimmit notes cookies in KDE Basket todo list
<Riddell> _Groo_: for Sick_Rimmit, but if you're interested in membership and upload rights to kubuntu-dev and kubuntu-ninjas you may want to observe and ask about those
<_Groo_> Riddell: you made me lost a lot of cookies :P
<_Groo_> Riddell: i was almost making him ship cookies to me... bummer...
<_Groo_> Riddell: ill try to be here, prolly still in traffic, depends on sao paulo weather conditions for the day
<apol> can somebody confirm this qapt bug? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295594
<ubottu> KDE bug 295594 in libqapt "Error when installing deb files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> apol: confirmed
<Riddell> with version 2.2.0-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> sitter: I'm off for the day and I plan to take a day off tomorrow (got guests)
<Riddell> sitter: stuff to be done if I was around would be continue packaging plasma beta in staging http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.1.95_vivid.html
<Riddell> tidy up applications backports in next-staging for utopic
<Riddell> upload plasma to vivid
<Riddell> backport plasma to utopic
<Riddell> feel free to do any of that if you feel the utopic backports need done sooner rather than later :)
<Riddell> I'll pop back in for the meeting later
<Riddell> adios
<Riddell> oh and keep poking qca2 and qca-qt5 and calligra into compiling
<Riddell> ooh qca2 is done
<Riddell> so is qca-qt5
<Riddell> nice
<Mamarok> Riddell: will try to be around, marked in my agenda
<ovidiu-florin> where will the meeting take place?
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello all
<sgclark> hiyas
<sgclark> when is meeting?
<ovidiu-florin> in almost 2 hours
<ovidiu-florin> if I understood corectly
<sgclark> can someone ping me when time? my irc window keeps getting buried
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: I'll try, but I won't make any promisses
<ovidiu-florin> where will the meeting take place?
<yofel> #ubuntu-meeting or here
<ovidiu-florin> thank you yofel
<lordievader> Can non-Kubuntu members hang around during the meeting?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<lordievader> \o/
<Riddell> let's do it in #ubuntu-meeting, more exposure there to keep kubuntu in people's minds
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> where's Rick?
<Sick_Rimmit> Im here
 * Sick_Rimmit Runs to grab a cup of something
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: I've got your T-shirts ready here :D
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh Excellent :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm just finalising the artwork for printing items for the stand, hope to have the order place shortly
<Sick_Rimmit> so it'll arrive in time for me to bring with me
<Sick_Rimmit> Secretly I'm hoping to lay my hands on 2 Konqi's one for each of my girls
<Sick_Rimmit> My 10 year old Rhiannon, replaced the HDD and RAM, by stripping bits from an old HP laptop, and then went on to re-install Ubuntu 12.04 last night. I think she deserves a Konqi
<Sick_Rimmit> Right cuppa
<Sick_Rimmit> brb
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: You ordered: 1 S 2 M 1 XL
<shadeslayer> halo
<shadeslayer> Did I miss it
<ovidiu-florin> nope
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> winning
<shadeslayer> managed to do all of the things on my todo today
<ovidiu-florin> congrats
<Sick_Rimmit> shadeslayer: Good skills
<shadeslayer> :)
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<ovidiu-florin> 8 minutes left
 * Sick_Rimmit palms are getting sweaty
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm how odd.. I'm actually felling a little nervous
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: chill
<yofel> no need for it, this is the membership meeting, not the dev one :P
<ovidiu-florin> you're awesome
<lordievader> yofel: The dev one is gruesome?
<yofel> lordievader: depends, we try not to be too hard, but it *is* a full hour of questioning
<Sick_Rimmit> I think it will be a long time before I apply for Dev Kubuntu-Ninja status
<Majdi> hello there
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm only just got into Yellow Belts
<soee> shadeslayer: the Plasma 5 beta is ready for testing from staging ?
<Majdi> does anyone here have some PyKDE knowledge ?
<ovidiu-florin> Majdi: som PyQt knowledge here
<ovidiu-florin> some*
<yofel> nah, ninjas isn't that restricted, you just need to get some experience
<ovidiu-florin> pyQt5
<shadeslayer> my interwebs be spotty
<Riddell> Mamarok, yofel, shadeslayer, ScottK, valorie: meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 2 minutes
<Majdi> ovidiu-florin, great! I'm trying to change a plasmoid's text color because it doesn't get along with my wallpaper. The widget is transparent
<Majdi> The source code looks like this http://pastebin.com/EAT8dZe4
<Majdi> I don't know really what to edit, I guess the needed property would be self.theme.something or self.layout.something
<Majdi> couldn't find any documentation that could help though
<Majdi> I found that http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.3-api/plasma/index.html
<Majdi> If that could help anyhow
<ovidiu-florin> wow this is so old
<Majdi> you mean the doc ?
<ovidiu-florin> Majdi: yes, and also the code is still using PyQt4
<Majdi> :/ ...
<ovidiu-florin> Majdi: a more recent one: http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.7-api/plasma/index.html
<Majdi> ovidiu-florin, Thanks
<Majdi> couldn't find the class "layout" there though
<Majdi> is it somewhere else ? and more important is it the proper class to look into ?
<ovidiu-florin> Majdi: layout does just the layout
<ovidiu-florin> can I see the original code?
<Majdi> <Majdi> The source code looks like this http://pastebin.com/EAT8dZe4
<Majdi> I didn't touch anything except commeting out 2 likes
<Majdi> lines*
<Majdi> 3*
<Majdi> #self.theme = Plasma.Svg(self)
<Majdi>         #self.theme.setImagePath("widgets/background")
<Majdi>         #self.setBackgroundHints(Plasma.Applet.DefaultBackground)
<ovidiu-florin> why?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - now even more Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF5 5.5 Status: http://goo.gl/5rMNsD | Applications 14.12.0 Status http://goo.gl/lFQbkR | cheers to our newest Kubuntu Member: Sick_Rimmit
<ovidiu-florin> Majdi: you can find here the docs for the plasma lib http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/plasma/html/index.html
<ovidiu-florin> I think you might need Plasma::Theme
<Majdi> to remove the ugly semi-transparent background that was here by default ^^
<Majdi> I'll take a look
<ovidiu-florin> or, Plasma::Svg
<yofel> shadeslayer: got a link to the toolchain setup?
 * Sick_Rimmit appears with a Whoosh and a Grin
<ovidiu-florin> Majdi: I have to go now, hope you'll manage, if not drop me a line
<shadeslayer> yofel: not really, I usually did sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf and then passed the arch to dpkg-buildpackage
<yofel> let me try that
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding
<Majdi> ovidiu-florin, alright, thank you very much for your help !
<yofel> thx
<Majdi> good night
<ovidiu-florin> Majdi: YW
 * ovidiu-florin is going to sleep with a good night read (http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-definetypes.html)
<Sick_Rimmit> Nite nite ovidiu-florin
<shadeslayer> yofel: there's also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile
<shadeslayer> I think export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf- is the important bit
<Riddell> lordievader: added yourself to the kubuntu 10th anniversary party? https://community.kde.org/Promo/Events/FOSDEM/2015
<shadeslayer> :(
 * shadeslayer grumbles
<lordievader> Err, no, not yet. For I am not sure if I will be able to help out. I'm going with friends, and just abandoning them ain't very nice.
<lordievader> Riddell: ^
<yofel> hm, lets give this sbuild thing a try
<Sick_Rimmit> OK I got to go folks, I have a 5am start tomorrow
<Sick_Rimmit> Thank you all once again for approving my Kubuntu Membership
<Riddell> sleep well Sick_Rimmit 
<Sick_Rimmit> Thanks everyone
 * Sick_Rimmit Out
<sitter> oh
<sitter> did I miss the meeting
<sitter> qq
<lordievader> Riddell: I guess I'll pop by and help out if I can at FOSDEM. But I'll eat with my friends.
<Riddell> lordievader: coming to the drinks event on friday?
<Riddell> it's not fosdem if you don't spend the evening crushed into delerium drinking kumquat beer
<lordievader> I hear we will be there.
<sitter> has anyone booked me a flight yet?
<lordievader> Try anyhow.
<shadeslayer> sitter: flight? pft
<Riddell> ebookers is waiting for your details
<Riddell> they have a handy form on their webpage
<shadeslayer> travel in style, use a TARDIS
<shadeslayer> yofel: any luck with the sbuilder thing
<shadeslayer> because mk-sbuild seems to install qemu-user-static qq
<yofel> nah, that doesn't fit for him. Maybe he can ask Santa Claus for his sleigh
<shadeslayer> ho ho ho
<shadeslayer> sitter: ^^ burn
<yofel> shadeslayer: trying now. First time I'm using sbuild here so I have to do the first run stuff -.-
<shadeslayer> :D
<sitter> apft
<sitter> screw it
 * shadeslayer actually needs to write schroot scripts tomorrow, to properly mount overlayfs shit
<sitter> I am looking at oneway 150-200 eur
<sitter> that is on top of 30 or so for the train
<sitter> mudyness
<shadeslayer> fwiw I'm not attending
<tsdgeos> Riddell: still wants to uninstall lots of stuff https://paste.kde.org/pgcwdmnyg
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: yo man! why not?
<shadeslayer> meh
<Riddell> he's in london
<Riddell> which has a direct train
<Riddell> they even built a tunnel
<Riddell> tsdgeos: sorry, armhf is in eternal combat with krita's use of qMax(), I'm on my 8th upload of calligra today
<tsdgeos> he he
<shadeslayer> don't feel like it
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah no, it's using qemu-user-static :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: OTOH you might be able to cross compile by just installing the toolchain and exposing the correct vars
<yofel> really? It didn't seem to install it here (I do already have it installed on the system though)
<yofel> anyway, lets see what it does during the build
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> it installed it for the trusty schroot I made
<yofel> I used vivid
 * sitter can go for a 100 euros by train one way
<sitter> overnight that is even
<Riddell> sitter: ubuntu flavours funding is your friend
<yofel> E: Local archive GPG signing key not found
<yofel> stupid sbuild
<sitter> Riddell: at laest 360 is a waste of monies
<sitter> oh and then there's hotel
<sitter> so not worth it :P
 * shadeslayer agrees
<yofel> and now I don't have enough entropy *SIGH*
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: install havged
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<Riddell> sitter: money sitting in a bank account not being used is a waste of money
<sitter> cat everything in /
<sitter> Riddell: let's buy some things then
<shadeslayer> !info haveged
<ubottu> haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-1 (utopic), package size 26 kB, installed size 101 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<yofel> lets see
<yofel> did the job, thanks
<shadeslayer> cheers
<shadeslayer> quite the useful daemon
<Riddell> yofel: just book sitter's flight to fosdem for him, I find flight prices are an excellent source of entropy
<yofel> lol
<sitter> which is why I was asking whether someone booked me tickets yet
<sitter> you know how I am with travel prep
<sitter> an excuse to aviod it
<sitter> curious side note.... VIE->BRU is almost every day for the next 3 months >150eur
<shadeslayer> what the fuck
<shadeslayer> holy shit you're right
<yofel> shadeslayer: so it does seem to try cross building, but ends with dep issues -.-
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752633/
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<sitter> vienna is too important
<sitter> makes for expensive prices
 * sitter shakes fist
<shadeslayer> yofel: grep: debian/control: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> what the? :D
<sitter> and here I was wanting to try the new airrail program of austrian+austrian railways :(
<yofel> don't ask me :P
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnoJdK8cmwQ
<valorie> shoot, I forgot to set an alarm for the meeting
<valorie> my apologies for missing it
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'll have a look tomorrow
 * sitter missed it beacuse he was battleing shit consumer routers xD
<yofel> let me try with aptitude as resolver, apt-get sucks
<valorie> I was a solid +1 for Rimmit anyway, but I should have been there
<valorie> sitter: funny vid, I imagine that is a self portrait 
<sitter> yofel: no, it's just that no one ever turns on the resolver debug output
<sitter> which is a thing that eludes me entirely
<sitter> valorie: very much so
<valorie> the leiderhosen clinches it totally
<yofel> sitter: now you just have to tell me how to tell sbuild to do that
<sitter> I dunno
<sitter> I dunno why it doesn't by default
<yofel> gee thanks :P
 * sitter be using lxc and nothing but lxc
<yofel> oh great, aptitude outright ignores that I want to build armhf and just installs amd64 deps \o/
<yofel> so much for that idea
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: actually, that might just work
<yofel> it doesn't :P
<shadeslayer> because all you need is headers anyway most of the time right?
<shadeslayer> oh :(
<yofel> you don't get past dpkg-checkbuilddeps
<shadeslayer> yofel: what does it say?
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> can't find certain packges?
<yofel> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture armhf
<yofel> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: extra-cmake-modules kdoctools-dev kio-dev kross-dev libkeduvocdocument-dev libkf5config-dev libkf5coreaddons-dev libkf5crash-dev libkf5i18n-dev libkf5kcmutils-dev libkf5khtml-dev libkf5newstuff-dev libkf5sonnet-dev libqt5svg5-dev libxml2-dev qtmultimedia5-dev qtscript5-dev
<shadeslayer> how ... odd
<yofel> it wants :armhf for all of those
<shadeslayer> right
<sitter> oh fwiw, chdist is a handy tool to do that sort of dep check IIRC
 * sitter wanted to watch a movie 4 hours ago; couldn't get on netflix; now it's too late -.-
<shadeslayer> you have netflix in Austria?
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> yay plasma all built on vivid (except muon) http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.1.95_vivid.html
<sitter> shadeslayer: limited
<sitter> there's a buttload of bbc programs though
<sitter> so that's cool
<shadeslayer> you have BBC?!
<shadeslayer> or do you mean on Netflix
<sitter> on netflix
<valorie> hmmm, I wonder if I could get doctor who that way instead of crappy BBC America
<sitter> problem is that the stuff on netflix in austria would have to have at least subs which I don't need nor want so it's a bit meh
<valorie> which is half ads
<sitter> fortunately membership isn't region bound so I just happen to vpn us netflix when I want something specific
<keithzg> Doctor Who is all on Netflix Canada, at least.
<keithzg> (well, except for the most recent season)
<valorie> classic who I can get on DVD
<valorie> current season is what I want of course
<valorie> I've seen all the reboot eps multiple times
<sitter> valorienetflix us seems to have a jolly publishing delay
 * sitter too drunk to type
<keithzg> Publisher being protective of their DVD/Bluray sales, presumably.
<keithzg> *publishers
<sitter> valorie: netflux US seems to have a jolly publishing delay, latest series is 7
<sitter> so, previous one
<sitter> there's a lot of classic who though
<valorie> yeah, I have to get back to that
<sitter> keithzg: quite possibly
<valorie> was almost through the first season
<valorie> they are fun in a rather historical way
<Riddell> phew, good thing we voted No, means I can still use bbc iplayer and get doctor who for free
<valorie> rofl
<sitter> at any rate, as someone who doesn't own a television I can only recommend netflix ;)
<keithzg> hahaha
<sitter> Riddell: from spain?
<valorie> Riddell: sounds like you may soon be living in an independent region anyway
<valorie> your secret plan is working
<sitter> see, I think catalunya needs to get rid of spain and join the UK the you could iplay :P
<valorie> heeeeee
<Riddell> actually catalunya tv has a deal with bbc to show doctor who in catalan, the spanish don't get it at all
<Riddell> another good reason for independence
<sitter> xD
 * valorie crosses fingers about the conversation with drizt
<sitter> my god the amount of time spent on this
<valorie> yes
<valorie> thank you for your work, sitter
<valorie> and you, Riddell
<Riddell> well hang on, he's not said he'll accept it yet
<valorie> I know
<valorie> ::fingers still crossed::
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-15
<Riddell> uploading plasma to vivid (incomplete needs baloo kfilemetadata sddm-kcm and pokit-kde added)
<Riddell> I also missed out bluedevil due to needing bluez
 * Riddell sleeps
 * sitter wants CI to build faster -.-
<sitter> eeek
<sitter> ppa full
<sitter> -.-
<sitter> wgrant: bump to 10 gib on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable-daily and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable-weekly would be lovely
<wgrant> sitter: Done.
<sitter> wgrant: thank you :)
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Majdi> lordievader, morning
<sheytan> Hey, is there any iso already with plasma 5.2 beta?
<sitter> sheytan: nope
<sheytan> sitter: will there be one?
<sitter> probably
<sitter> beta landing was a bit delayed by working on dependencies and other tech
<sitter> sheytan: I think tomorrow's daily of vivid would have it
<lordievader> Hey Majdi, how are you doing?
<Majdi> lordievader, all ok, what about you ?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<sheytan> sitter: ok, thanks ;)
<Majdi> there's just something which keeps troubling me
<lordievader> Majdi: And that is?
<Majdi> I already wrote about it yesterday in the channel, well it's some issue with a plasmoid written in python
<Majdi> I'll just paste you yesterdays' messages
<Majdi> <Majdi> ovidiu-florin, great! I'm trying to change a plasmoid's text color because it doesn't get along with my wallpaper. The widget is transparent
<Majdi> <Majdi> The source code looks like this http://pastebin.com/EAT8dZe4
<Majdi> <Majdi> I don't know really what to edit, I guess the needed property would be self.theme.something or self.layout.something
<Majdi> <Majdi> couldn't find any documentation that could help though
<Majdi> * keithzg a quitté (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<Majdi> <Majdi> I found that http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.3-api/plasma/index.html
<Majdi> <Majdi> If that could help anyhow
<lordievader> Majdi: The code never sets a color.
<Majdi> oh, that's why
<Majdi> so how can I prevent the widget from using the theme's color ?
<Majdi> I know you can do that, another plasmoid that I got on my desktop does it by default ...
<lordievader> Majdi: Reading the documentation on how to set colors?
<Majdi> did that
<Majdi> lordievader, there's nothing really in the documentation about that
<Majdi> not that I found
<lordievader> Majdi: Do you have PyQt experience?
<lordievader> Majdi: http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.7-api/plasma/Plasma.Label.html http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.7-api/plasma/Plasma.Svg.html
<Majdi> lordievader, not at all :(
<lordievader> Ah never mind the svg documentation, that is not used. Anyhow you can tell the label to be a certain color.
<lordievader> Majdi: You can even give the label a stylesheet.
<Majdi> lordievader, alright, thanks for your help, I'll try to figure it out
<Majdi> lordievader, I was thinking to add a line which would look like that more or less : self.label.TextColor or so
<Majdi> = #eeee
<Majdi> I guess
<lordievader> Majdi: Don't think QtGui.QLabel has a TextColor method, perhaps it has setTextColor. Not sure.
<Majdi> maybe just a setColor method then ? the plasmoid has just 4 lines of text
<lordievader> Majdi: Read the documentation ;)
<Majdi> ok :D
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you around?
<apol> can anybody shed some light into this bug? at least confirm it... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311422
<ubottu> KDE bug 311422 in misc "OR depends will used as required on qapt-deb-installer" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> apol: I can tell you why exactly it happpens, I have a #warning here xD
<apol> sitter: explain it in the bug report if you can, this way next time I go bug-triaging I won't just pout and click next :P
<sitter> not hard to fix tho, maybe
<apol> doesn't look like it should be
<apol> especially if you are on a kubuntu system
 * apol winks at everyone on the channel, one by one
 * shadeslayer hands apol a kubuntu ISO
<shadeslayer> actually, I have a USB with Kubuntu Plasma 5 right now :P
<shadeslayer> also, apparently we released a Plasma 5 ISO where SDDM is busted
<shadeslayer> ( didn't start for me, had to update )
<sitter> apol: it's not hard regardless, the algorithm is just too dumb
<sitter> as are all algorithms in deb-installer as we have noticed in that RR you hold hostage :P
<apol> sitter: which RR?
<sitter> the one with the very long and ugly dependency resolver
<sitter> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/121730/
 * apol just puked a little in his mouth
<sitter> that function is also an abomination, alas, I don't dare refactor since it's not tested xD
<sitter> actually
<apol> yep
<sitter> the really shit about this is
<sitter> qapt shouldn't contain this logic
<sitter> like at all
<sitter> that crap shoudl have been implemented in apt-pkg 5 years ago
<sitter> there's even a todo about it in the header I think
<apol> +5000
<sitter> I think there's architectural problems though
<apol> yes, there's probably a debian policy disallowing new features
<sitter> since apt only works on a package source list that is put into the cache; resolving a random deb (or a set of debs) would require them somehow injecting them into the apt cache, which I suppose can have all sorts of side effects given the design premise
<sitter> of course that problem would totally go away they simply merged dpkg into apt-get >.<
<sitter> silly separations are silly
<apol> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325419 ^^'
<ubottu> KDE bug 325419 in muon "Muon starts many python3 release checkers and kill our netbook completely" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> apol: I think we talked about this at some point and fixed it
<sitter> the function doing the check was called multiple times
<apol> sitter: I think so too, there's another one open by you very similar
<sitter> and python being so fat would then munch of mem
<apol> sitter: so it's all good now?
<sitter> apol: not sure, best be checked I guess
<sitter> I haven't noticed it anymore in a while though, so probably fixed
<apol> sitter: if you could check, I'd be immensely happy
<sitter> earliest next week
<apol> ok, happiness can wait :)
<apol> again, can anybody try this one?
<apol> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326978
<ubottu> KDE bug 326978 in libqapt "systemsettings crashes when trying to add a preferred language" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apol> sitter: maybe? *.*
<sitter> apol: that's complicated
<apol> how?
<sitter> that patch is going to change/goway/upstream/whatever though, so the origin doesn't apply to plasma5 right now anyway
<sitter> as for the crash itself: a) you need to get an untrusted source error out of qapt and then reload the cache 
<sitter> getting former is tricky 
<apol> sitter: can you comment it? maybe we can just close the bug somehow?
<sitter> close report on launchpad
<sitter> actually
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> close report on launchpad if still applicable
<sitter> the code in question doesn't even exist anymore, so I doubt this is useful at all
<apol> sitter: what's the launchpad URL?
<sitter> just tell him to run ubuntu-bug kde-runtime
<sitter> that'll handle the rest
<apol> done
<apol> sitter: by the way, did you see I finally removed muon-installer?
<sitter> yes
<sitter> <3
 * BluesKaj hopes muon stick s around for a while, that software center is ok, but not a s reference for application/package info
<sitter> BluesKaj: you could maintain it, I hear there's an open position for maintainer :)
<BluesKaj> sitter, you're joking of course :)
<sitter> no?
<sitter> muon package manager isn't really maintained
<BluesKaj> sitter, I'm  a tester, I know nothing of package management or maintenance, merely a home user
<sitter> all things that can be learned
<sitter> I am just saying if you find muon useful you might want to consider caring for it on a prgramming side of things
<BluesKaj> sitter, I use for reference info mostly , so any simple gui package manager will do since I usually use the konsole to install packages
<apol> sitter: can you check the e-mail I sent before?
<Sick_Rimmit> BluesKaj: I would be willing to help you, I have only limited knowledge, but what could possibly go wrong :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> I like Muon too, but I think we could make it better
<apol> BluesKaj, Sick_Rimmit: I would be very very very happy to mentor some love-giving to muon package manager
<Sick_Rimmit> OK Sounds like a possibility
<apol> just went through all muon bugs, there's many bug reports that look easy to solve
<apol> BluesKaj, Sick_Rimmit: https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&component=muon&list_id=1187178&product=muon&query_format=advanced
<Sick_Rimmit> OK so plenty of Bugs comming in then
<sitter> apol: which email I have like 300 in my inbox ...
<Sick_Rimmit> Does it need porting to the latest version of QT, and Plasma 5 ?
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, apol, I really wouldn't have time to learn something new that requires a lot of attention right now...I prefer to let the knowlegable devs handle that kind of thing
<Sick_Rimmit> Or can it just be a maintain what's there
<apol> Sick_Rimmit: no, it's ported already
<Sick_Rimmit> BluesKaj: Well, I could break it and you could test it
<Sick_Rimmit> apol: Ah OK, that's pretty good then
<apol> Sick_Rimmit, BluesKaj: in fact, some testing of the Qt5 version would be good already
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, yeah, that sounds like it could work :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Maybe I could look after it, I am certainly willing to have a look at the code, and see how much my brain hurts
<apol> BluesKaj: well, there's not really knowledgeable developers handling muon at the moment, that's the problem
<apol> the code is pretty good
<Sick_Rimmit> Do you have a link to the code source ?
<apol> uses models and views properly and display is quite separate from the backends
<BluesKaj> well, I know nothing about code, that's my point, or one of them at least
<apol> Sick_Rimmit: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git
<apol> you'll better clone it and examine locally
<Sick_Rimmit> Brilliant, I was looking but could find it, my biggest problem is finding my way around 
<apol> Sick_Rimmit: feel free to ping me if you have questions
<Sick_Rimmit> Yep, What I will do, I am work now, but I will sent those links to me at home, and clone it and take a look
<apol> or ask in the kubuntu-devel mailing list if you prefer
<apol> ok
<Sick_Rimmit> If I think I can do anything to get involved then I'll certainly try
<Sick_Rimmit> Worst that could happen is I fail, and well it's in no worse state
<apol> nah, it's going to be fine, you'll see
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, cool well with your mentor help and BluesKaj doing a bit of testing, we might just have a thing
<Sick_Rimmit> Sounds like a lot of fun
<apol> :)
<apol> <:o)
<arch-kubu> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<arch-kubu>  kio-extras : Depends: kio-extras-data (= 4:5.1.95-0ubuntu1) but 4:5.1.2+git20150104.0043+15.04-0ubuntu0 is installed
<arch-kubu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<arch-kubu>  -f tends to break things
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, yeah, i think muon is worth saving, that'll be a good thing :)
<Sick_Rimmit> BluesKaj: Well I can give it a try, and it's as good a place as any to get involved in commiting some code back to KDE
<BluesKaj> well, i sure hope they fix plasma5 before KDE5 aopears on the scene 
<_Groo_> arch-kubu: it works here (utopic) ii  kio-extras-data                                             4:5.1.95+git20150115.0205+14.10-0ubuntu0           all          Extra functionality for kioslaves data files.
<apol> BluesKaj: what does that mean? Plasma 5 has been on the scene for a while already
<_Groo_> try apt-get update again,maybe it wasnt published when you tried to upgrade
<arch-kubu> i had to remove the ubuntu-ci  repo
<arch-kubu> plasma 5 vivid doesnt need any other repos  other than default to stay current is my new understanding
<arch-kubu> per sitter
<arch-kubu> wiki is misleading as a result of this new info
<soee> i see 5.2beta in vivid archive, whohoo :)
<soee> thers a problem with /var/cache/apt/archives/kio-extras-data_4%3a5.1.95-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<soee> bbrb
<soee> hmm apps dont have window decoration now :/
<soee> any idea how to fix it ?
<yofel> kwin_x11 running?
<soee> yofel: yes, but do all packages are already in archive ?
<soee> maybe some are missing and thats why decorations are gone, i tried to enable staging but then a lot of packages is marked to be removed etc. soe total mess :)
<yofel> looking at vivid-changes the upload list looks complete. Maybe something wasn't built..
<soee> not sure, there was one problem during upgrades with kio-extras-data do i had to use --force-overwrite
<soee> one moment let me reboot again
<soee> yofel: ok after reboot i have them :) but plasmashell didn't start had to start it manually
<soee> activities does not work at all 
<arch-kubu> I just ran into that mess and had to reinstall
<arch-kubu> on a 2nd vm  Im in the same mess  I force removed  kio-extras-data and reinstalled it   which messes with  kio-mtp
<soee> arch-kubu: works pretty nice 
<soee> im dissapointed that activites manager does not worl
<soee> *work
<arch-kubu> wat  ?   you sound confused
<arch-kubu> works nice even though its broke?  
<soee> arch-kubu: the overal view is nice :)
<soee> the only think  noticed so far are activities not working
<soee> *thing
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-16
<soee> good morning
<Riddelll> hola chicos
<soee> hiho Riddelll
<soee> Riddelll: can you confirm that activities manager does not work in 5.2 beta ?
<Riddelll> I don't even have plasmashell running on my computer :(
<soee> oh :o
 * soee wonres why
<Riddelll> it was moaning something about kscreen and xranr for 1.1 but I had 1.4
<Riddelll> anyway let me dist-upgrade and see what happenes
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<soee> hiho
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: im fine :) nice week we have here in Poland, sunny, ~ +4/5 during the day, how are you 
<lordievader> Doing good. Just loaded my new fridge with some beverages :)
<soee> :-)
<soee> lordievader: are on vivid maybe ?
<lordievader> Not at the moment, I can reboot this machine though.
<soee> nah, ill wait for a Riddelll to test it :)
<soee> i see he got promoted, he has 3 l now :)
<sitter> blargh
<sitter> Riddelll: ping
<Riddelll> hi sitter 
<sitter> Riddelll: do you happen to be able to do a qt backport with a higher revision say ~ppa10?
<Riddelll> meh, why?
<sitter> Riddelll: because unstable ci had ppa1, so people wouldn't get upgraded to your backport
<sitter> not profoundly blocking for now I guess, but would be good to have fixed
<Riddelll> meh
<Riddelll> is it just a problem with the version number, can I fudge it and bump the version number?
<sitter> Riddelll: sure, sure, I expressed myself badly there
<sitter> version bump to ~ppa10 is totally sufficient ^^
 * Riddell puts on todo
<Riddell> hooray, dist upgrade make plasmashell work
<soee> Riddell: can you check the activities manager ? Click RMB on desktop and pick Activities
<Riddell> soee: works for me
<soee> oO
<Riddell> I can see current activity and create a new one and switch to it
 * soee wonders what went wrong yesterady
 * sitter continues to wonder how one checks if all package copies succeeded
<soee> Riddell: i tested it yesterday ~ 22:00, are there any new packages since than ?
<Riddell> dunno, I'm using kubuntu-ppa/staging and vivid archive
<Riddell> lots of bits transitioned yesterday
<soee> Riddell: i tried to enable staging but it wanted to rmove a lot of packages, importane one
<Riddell> but not all
 * lordievader goes to update his plasma5 install
<Riddell> soee: yeah it will be complete if you don't have staging, I'll upload the missing packages now maybe that'll help
<soee> Riddell: ok thought so, thanks
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> hello Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've added the extra luggage to my plain ticket
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ooh great so you can bring the t-shirts?
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<ovidiu-florin> I'll get a cab once I get there
<Riddell> great, keep receipts if you want a refund
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<Sick_Rimmit> Good afternoon friends
<Sick_Rimmit> I have some good news
<ovidiu-florin> hello Sick_Rimmit
<ovidiu-florin> shoot
<Sick_Rimmit> It appears that after update yesterday, the screen freeze problem is FIXED
<Sick_Rimmit> I have been testing, and using Google+ Hangouts (Which guaranteed the problem to present after just a few minutes )
<Sick_Rimmit> Nothing, nada
<Riddell> yay call
<Sick_Rimmit> All is working good
<Riddell> yay calligra built
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: awooga, what updated yesterday?
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah right so that I am not sure
<Sick_Rimmit> I was playing with Muon, 
<Sick_Rimmit> As I have volunteered to have a try at maintaining it for apol
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Sick_Rimmit> I set my sources to pull in Pre-relesase sources, and ran an update
<Sick_Rimmit> Hey presto fixed
<Sick_Rimmit> Let me see If I can find anything in the logs
<Sick_Rimmit> ! pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Here is the apt history.log 
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9761268/
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you have?
<Riddell> that'll be plasma 5.1.95 with all its kwin updates
<Sick_Rimmit> Right OK, So I think I'll update the bug with this info
<Sick_Rimmit> OK I have updated Bug #1384512 with details, and set to Fix Committed..
<ubottu> bug 1384512 in Projet OpenGL "Plasma 5 frequent screen freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384512
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active please delete
<yofel> RIP :'(
<soee> so plasma active is dead or just the team that supposed to bring it to kubuntu ?
<yofel> our team
<soee> :(
<soee> btw someone tested current version of plasma media center ? it crashes when trying to start
<Riddell> sitter: launchpad says "The team is queued to be deleted."
<yofel> whatever happened to updating digikam?
<Riddell> yofel: ahem, I might turned the ec2 off without uploading it
<Riddell> didn't have the heart to tell the student
<yofel> oh well
<yofel> I'll do a nc rebuild for marble then
<Riddell> it still needs to be worked out why he disabled the libkface library from building without doing an external release of libkface
<soee> so the user @ #kubuntu asked about features the desktop has becaus ehe want to lear it, this might be a good idea to do such section on the promo site :)
<Darkwing_> Morning
<ovidiu-florin> do we have the Kubuntu logo in svg ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork
<soee> ovidiu-florin: there is 
<Riddell> hola Darkwing chico
<Darkwing> How is everything in KubuLand?
<Riddell> busy busy, all these 5 releases keeping me occupied
<Darkwing> I hear ya. How is 5 shaping up?
<Riddell> yofel: any thoughts on what is stopping kate4/kate and konsole4/konsole from transitioning?
<Riddell> Darkwing: mostly awesome
<Darkwing> is vivid running 5?
<Riddell> yep
<yofel> it is, although I wouldn't really call it "awesome". It's getting better though.
<Riddell> that's why I said mostly awesome
<Riddell> but really I wouldn't want to go back to 4 land now
<yofel> my favorite part of the last update is that my panel is now on my non-primary display if I connect another monitor...
<Darkwing> LOL still buggy upstream or, is it the intergration to Kubuntu?
<Riddell> panels skip around all over the place, I like chasing them sometimes
<yofel> mostly upstream IMO. But some of that comes from us integration unfinished things because they were missing
<soee> :o
<soee> since 5.1.2 i have my 2 panels on 2 screens aligne dnice
<soee> one on primary,  and second on next
<yofel> I have only one. But as there's not much difference between primary and !p, it doesn't matter much
<BluesKaj_> VDs still won't allow different backgrounds 
<BluesKaj_> and where'st
<soee> ;D
<BluesKaj_> the quicklaunch
<soee> BluesKaj_: ill test activities today 
<soee> hope they work fine now in 5.2beta
<BluesKaj_> not activities, virtual desktops
<soee> *read: aps can be assigned ot them, wallpapers does not jump from one to another etcv
<soee> BluesKaj_: yes, yes i know 
<Darkwing> Will it be ready for an April release?
<soee> *dont jump
<yofel> I hope so because we're definitely not going back to kde4
<BluesKaj_> hey soee, when's 5.2 being released?
<soee> end of the month ?
<BluesKaj_> I like kde4 , it only took me 5 yrs to get used to it and it's solid
<Darkwing> LOL all or nothing eh?
<yofel> pretty much ^^
<Darkwing> I might push it and test it on my laptop.
<soee> BluesKaj_: 27th https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<Darkwing> I want to see what 5 does with my screen
<BluesKaj_> ok soee thanks
<soee> but still i think 5.2.1 or 5.2.2 will be the one we can say stable 
<Darkwing> see if they fixed HiDPI scaling issues
<BluesKaj_> Darkwing:  large monitor ?
<Darkwing> ThinkPad X1
<Darkwing> I went all out when i replaced my laptop lol
<BluesKaj_> right, there are several different X1s tho, sort of like this G500...several different versions depending on the HW etc
<Darkwing> 2560 x 1440 non touch
<BluesKaj_> X1 is a nice laptop 
<Darkwing> 2nd Gen
<Darkwing> I love it.
<Darkwing> I won't be leaving ThinkPad ever I don't think.
<Darkwing> When my old Dell Vostro finally died, I got a Chromebook. After a while I decided that I needed a real laptop again. But, I wanted light without sacrificing speed and power.
<BluesKaj_> wife gave me this g500 after consulting with my daughter at Christmas 2013... i3 but it serves my needs nicely
<Riddell> Darkwing: how did you find the chromebook?
<Darkwing> I loved the Chromebook. Just development of any sort with it is... An exercise in patience.
<BluesKaj_> guess the chrome book isn't a real laptop :)
<Darkwing> Its close. Very very close.
<Darkwing> I had the Samsung ARM version.
<Riddell> how close is it to normal linux?
<Darkwing> As close as Android. 
<Riddell> what graphics layer does it use?
<Darkwing> Its own. Blink. In its natural state, its a beefed up Chrome Browser
<Riddell> it makes me jelous, it's what desktop linux has always wanted to do but nobody has been able to do
<Darkwing> Its brilliant. For ppl who are looking for an internet machine. Email, google docs, GFaceSpace+ etc... Its perfect.
<BluesKaj_> Riddell:  I just reinstalled W7 and Kubuntu 14.10 on this laptop , guess which was faster and easier >
<BluesKaj_> ?
<Darkwing> I was doing well for a while running an online code editors... However, full online IDEs are still lacking.
<BluesKaj_> W7 didn't even provide a decent bcm wifi driver, while kubuntu ubiquity hasd
<BluesKaj_> ]it ready during the install
<Riddell> what is W7?
<Riddell> oh windows?
<BluesKaj_> W8.1 is totally hopeless
<Riddell> I find windows so hard to use these days
<BluesKaj_> driverwise
<Darkwing> I don't mind 8.1... Then again, I have recovery disks.
<Darkwing> Never tried to hunt and peck drivers. Eff that lol
<BluesKaj_> i keep windows around for wife's sake, gotta keep up to date somewhat if she runs into trouble
<Darkwing> I keep it for Diablo 3. Brother and I play.
<BluesKaj_> she plays Lord of the Rings Online, not available on steam yet, altho there was talk 
<Darkwing> At least I can blow up Kerbals in Linux.
<BluesKaj_> kerbals wth is that?  :)
<yofel> Riddell: sorry, I don't see any obvious reason for kate and konsole being stuck either
<Darkwing> Kerbal Space Program...
<Darkwing> Its amazing.. Sandbox space game. Best game outside of ingress
<Darkwing> https://kerbalspaceprogram.com free demo. Totally worth twice what they are asking
 * BluesKaj_ isn't a gamer so I get lost easily during gaming talk
<Darkwing> I'm not either
<Darkwing> Sandbox is you create everything. 
<Darkwing> this is ksp.: http://youtu.be/y40NZHPaJJA
<BluesKaj_> ok , this laptop is up to date plasma 5 wise ...bbiab
<yofel> Riddell: do you still have the digikam work around somewhere? (It doesn't seem to be in bzr)
<Riddell> yofel: no I don't
<Riddell> yofel: it wasn't much a few files changed
<Riddell> a few build-deps too, libkgeomap and libkface
<Riddell> one has a release, one doesn't
<yofel> ok
 * Riddell uploads plasma 5.1.95 to kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<stefan`> so we'll have 5.1.95 in next before it lands in kubuntu-ci?
<stefan`> uh - just realized that ci-stable has 5.1.95 and ci-unstable still is with 5.1.2
<stefan`> it seems i still don't really understand those archives ;)
<sitter> unstable just has build problems and no one is fixing them
<shadeslayer> sitter: I fixed a few yesterday
<shadeslayer> but clearly shit broke again
<sitter> wouldn't get into daily if everything is green
<sitter> and mck also didn't fix kaccounts-providers so that is blocking anyway
<sitter> all incomplete license situation
<Riddell> yofel, ScottK, anyone: any thoughts on why kde-runtime is Not Considered? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Riddell> I set force-skiptest on marble, cantor and kde-runtime
 * shadeslayer loosk
<Riddell> ok I need to skoot off to my spanish class
<Riddell> plasma-desktop needs retried once plasma-workspace has finished
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to show it to someone in #ubuntu-devel, I'm not sure what's wrong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/vivid/2015-01-16/14:15:27.log
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/files
<Riddell> and the utopic backports need poked into compiling, needs groo's backports for bluez and it needs testing before moving to kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages
<Riddell> yay calligra is in vivid!
<Riddell> just in time to package beta 2 :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: fancy packaging the new calligra beta?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Sounds good :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: start with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.8.90-0ubuntu9
<Riddell> and https://www.calligra.org/news/calligra-2-9-beta-2-released/
<Riddell> Calligra is now a fully Qt 4-based software" hmm that' a bit late :)
<soee> ekhm :)
<soee> breeze decoration is gone 
<soee> whats is teh name of package responsible for breeze decoration ?
<cmagina> soee: i am experiencing a similar issue, i think, on vivid. no window has a decoration. if you open settings and go to the decoration config, the only one listed is plastiq and you can't apply it. the breeze packages are still installed, but breeze and the decoration bits were recently updated
<Sergobot> Riddell: I can't download sources from http://download.kde.org/unstable/calligra-2.8.91/calligra-2.8.91.tar.xz It says, I haven't got permission to access
<_Groo_> guys, kio-mtp is MIA from the latest build
<_Groo_> was it removed?
<_Groo_> cant conect to my nexus anymore :(
<soee> ok a small summary, after todays upgrades: no window decoration (Breeze is gone also form systrem settings), activities manager does not work, plasmashell does not start (needs to be fired manually), logout, restart, shutdown buttons dotn work
<cmagina> _Groo_: i noticed it had a conflict with a new kio-extras package, not sure if it was moved there. at least for me, since dropping it for the kio-extras package it sees my phone connect, but there seem to be some other issues, maybe lower level that prevent it from being mounted
<_Groo_> it connects and it shows in devices but cant be mounted via dolphin
<_Groo_> so something is up
<cmagina> yeah, that is what i see
<cmagina> soee: i haven't had access to the activities manager since installing vivid a week ago. everything starts fine here, restart worked for me, however logout seems to fail to complete, leaving me with a black screen and a cursor. my window decorations are also gone as of this mornings update
<BluesKaj>  cmagina, I rm -rf'd the conflicting installed kio package and the upgrade continued
<cmagina> BluesKaj: i ended up removing the kio-mtp package, which allowed the kio-extras package to install. maybe i should try and install it now
<cmagina> nope, that would remove plasma, kubuntu-desktop, etc
<BluesKaj> cmagina, give me a few mins, I'll track the package name down on my 15.04 install
<BluesKaj_> cmagina: does this look like the right one?  /usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/kio_mtp.mo
<BluesKaj_> mtp alright
<cmagina> BluesKaj_: yeah, that is the one
<cmagina> had to go back to the apt log to verify
<cmagina> it looks like kio-mtp is set as a conflict to the new kio-extras package which is required by plasma
<BluesKaj_> I ran, sudo rm -rf /usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/kio_mtp.mo , then I updated and upgraded, and also a dist-upgrade
<cmagina> yeah, that is one way, but the real problem is that kio-mtp doesn't get removed prior to installing kio-extras
<BluesKaj_> well, i solved the dependency and upgrade error with that removal ...I gambled and it worked, since i had nothing to lose ...this just a test bed OS to me
<BluesKaj_> is
<cmagina> ah, it'll probably need to get fixed before release to ensure 14.10 -> 15.04 upgrades don't fail
<BluesKaj_> oh you are on 14.10...ok that expalins it
<BluesKaj_> err expalains
<cmagina> no no, i am running 15.04
<cmagina> i mention the 14.10 -> 15.05 upgrade path as that might break due to this conflict
<BluesKaj_> ok, so yoy're sayin the rm -rf  wants to remove the plasma 5 desktop?
<BluesKaj_> anyway, one of me in here is enough :)
<cmagina> no, what i am saying is that is a workaround, a fix will probably be needed to ensure users don't hit it when upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04
<BluesKaj> well that's a given, i'm sure the devs are aware of the bug by now
<cmagina> and this recent loss of decorations is probably due to a version requirement being missed, the libkdecorations... packages probably require the newer version of kwin or something like that
<cmagina> yeah
<cmagina> still good to report such things, gotta find time to do that myself
<cmagina> here is the kio bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-extras/+bug/1411257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1411257 in kio-extras (Ubuntu) "package kio-extras-data 4:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/kio_mtp.mo', which is also in package kio-mtp 0.75+git20140304-1" [High,Confirmed]
<_Groo_> the thing is, to me kio-extras and kio-extras-data installed correctly (using 14.10 with ci) and removed kio-mtp
<_Groo_> i have the new kio.so in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/mtp.so
<_Groo_> but dolphin is 14.10 so i believe dolphin doesnt mount mtp because it cant use kf5 plugins
<_Groo_> is still kde 4.x
<soee> the current beta packages are in general somehow "incomplete", a lot of thigs does not work
<_Groo_> which explains why it shows up using solid (kf5) but cant be mounted (dolphin kde 4.x)
<_Groo_> soee: but 15.04 has the new dolphin kf5 based already?
<soee> _Groo_: im not sure
<soee> its 4.11.97
<_Groo_> soee: aahh that explains it, mine is 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1
<_Groo_> from kubuntu-ci
<_Groo_> is Riddell around? what is the status on the 4.12 backport to utopic
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<soee_> Riddell, yofel: http://pastebin.com/hpnTjke6
<soee> BluesKaj: can you confirm this problems with upgrdes ?
<BluesKaj> soee, not that one, the errors i had were with kio-mtp
<_Groo_> soee: do we have a experimental ppa for applications 4.12 backports?
<soee> _Groo_: im not sure
<yofel> soee: hm, kscreen shouldn't have migrated... are you using proposed?
<yofel> er wait, it did migrate
<yofel> but then this shouldn't be happening -.-
<ScottK> Riddell: Fixed the version in the marble force.
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how do you upload images to the current site?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: on kubuntu.org?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<yofel> you put them in the template and hope to find a sysadmin that syncs it. Drupal can theoretically attach images to a post, but that's broken
<yofel> at least it was last time I tried it
<_Groo_> any news on a new kde-baseapps? dolphin cant use the new kio libs anymore
<_Groo_> since dolphin is kde 4.x and the new kio-data and extra-data are kf5
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: you around?
<ovidiu-florin> I have sudo access on the docs server, but I'm not in the sudoers file. How does this work?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<_Groo_> ovidiu-florin: you are in a group who has access
<_Groo_> ovidiu-florin: prolly
<ovidiu-florin> can I add jose to that group?
<_Groo_> ovidiu-florin: havent a clue, just guessing
<ovidiu-florin> I mean, am I allowed to?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: add him to the sudo group
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<yofel> and he's an ubuntu member and member of kubuntu-website, so I think we can risk adding him
<ovidiu-florin> me and jose want to make a new wiki page with guidelines and rules for webside related stuff
<jose> ohai
<ovidiu-florin> where should we make it?
<ovidiu-florin> <jose> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Website
<ovidiu-florin> <ovidiu-florin> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Website
<ovidiu-florin> this is a question for everybody
<soee> yofel i did install the updates
<soee> it removed plasma worksapce, kwin etc :/
<soee> i have installed them and have the system running more or less
<yofel> you might've updated at a bad time
<soee> :D
<soee> oh nvidia-prime update :o
<soee> maybe propritty drivers start working
<soee> laso i have this marked as not needed anymore: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad libcdaudio1 libdeclarative-multimedia libdirac-encoder0 libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0 libkf5baloocore1 libkf5baloocore5 libkf5baloofiles5 libkf5balooxapian5 libplasmamediacenter1.3 libqtmultimediakit1 libslv2-9
<yofel> looks reasonable
<soee> kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-plasma-5-desktop are the one responsible fgor valid installation ? 
<soee> the meta package ?
<yofel> kubuntu-desktop is. plasma5 was the utopic next thing
<soee> so i can remove kubuntu-plasma5-desktop ?
<yofel> yep
<soee> hwhats teh m,ain difference between kubuntu-desktop and plasma-desktop ?
<soee> kio-mtp has some serious problems
<soee> brb
<ovidiu-florin> http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/en/2015/01/13/the-kde-t-shirts-are-here/
<ovidiu-florin> in case you didn't see it
<soee> uhm, propriety drivers break loading system
<soee> activities seems to be broken to :-)
<yofel> soee: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that installs everything we consider to be part of a kubuntu desktop system. It doesn't contain anything
<yofel> plasma-desktop is the actual plasma shell
<soee> yofel: thakn you, are you pn 5.1.95 maybe ?
<yofel> yep, so far I have the panel fun I mentioned earlier, no breeze decorations and a couple crashes -.-
<yofel> ah wait, no, not on .95
<soee> :)
<yofel> er.. right, I have a version mix installed, that can't work right...
<soee> probably same as me :)
<soee> anyway, can you confirm maybe https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342935
<yofel> yeah, updated an ~hour ago
<ubottu> KDE bug 342935 in rules "Application can not be bind to single activity." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> I have only one activity here (don't use them)
<soee> brb, 1 min have to reboot
<tsdgeos> hi guys, any idea why kwin is stuck in proposed?
<tsdgeos> also this looks a bit empty tbh https://paste.kde.org/pcpnxzro3
<xnox> ScottK: Riddell: framework5 session is managed by systemd?
<xnox> in vivid?
<ScottK> Plasma 5.  Frameworks is the library.
<ScottK> Dunno the answer to your question though.
<tsdgeos> libraries
<ScottK> True
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-17
<cpyarger> Who can help a guy with integration of Gstreamer into an app in the ubuntu SDK? 
<cpyarger> I cant figure out why it can't find the qtgstreamer, or or gstreamer libraries
<valorie> cpyarger: how did you install gst and/or the libraries?
<valorie> oops, so you are working on an app -- are you using cmake, qmake, or what?
<cpyarger> valorie:  initially with apt recently redid it using the git for qtgstreamer
<cpyarger> I believe its using cmake but let me check
<valorie> I'm thinking that there is a chan where you are more likely to get help
<valorie> probably #ubuntu-devel
<valorie> no one here hacks on the Ubuntu SDK that I recall
<valorie> there is also #cmake
<cpyarger> ok
<valorie> also it's 5:30 or so in Europe where most of the kubuntu devels live
<valorie> in the am
<cpyarger> valorie: Thank you, if you want to take a closer look at the project, the code is currently here https://github.com/cpyarger/kast
<valorie> interesting, thanks
<cpyarger> Thanks for the advice, Maybe in a few hours I will get somewhere, I figured out the includes issue, now I am having a few more lol
<soee> ping
<soee> with todays updates kwon to 5.1.95 window decorations are back :)
<soee> *kwin
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sheytan> sitter: hey! Any iso with plasma 5.2 for me yet?
<soee> :)
<soee> sheytan: what exactly are you looking for ?
<sheytan> kubuntu build with plasma 5.2
<sheytan> to test ;)
<soee> sheytan: try daily build, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ Plasma 5.2 beta is in archive now, last packages were added last night
<soee> im running it atm without bigger problems
<sheytan> soee: but they are from 14th jan, so they don't have plasma 5.2 yet
<sheytan> or am i wrong?
<soee> ah we have 17th already :D
<sheytan> sure we do :D
<soee> ok than, im not sure abut current images, but you can download the one from 14 and just dist-upgrade
<sheytan> i'll wait ;)
<sheytan> but thank you, sir :D
<soee> someone on Plasma 5.2 beta and QT 5.4 ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> woho nvidia 346.35 released
<soee> sadly propriety drivers does not work now at all with current kernel and nvidia-prime
<soee> *dont
<mparillo> Whoo-Hoo. Vivid is now usable for me in a VM: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1362631 The Plasma Next desktop now scales up to the full display of the virtual window. Anybody have an idea of why the wallpaper does not? Are more Plasma 5.2 beta updates coming, or should I open another bug report? Against bugs.kde.org, I suppose?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362631 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Enter Full Screen Mode crashes Plasma Next Desktop in Kubuntu 14.10 and Daily Build of 15.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Riddell> mparillo: I'm not sure what you're describing, maybe a screenshot would help, but there's no more beta's due so worth filing the bug
<Riddell> bug 1362631
<ubottu> bug 1362631 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Enter Full Screen Mode crashes Plasma Next Desktop in Kubuntu 14.10 and Daily Build of 15.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362631
<soee> mparillo: running 5.2beta ? can you check one thing for me ?
<Riddell> hi Don 
<mparilloVividOnV> Riddell:  http://imgur.com/MeW2tGN I set the wallpaper to tile to see if it improved things, but it did not. P.S.  I noticed Quassel was replaced by konversation. Is that locked in for 15.04?
<Riddell> now that looks broken
<Riddell> mparilloVividOnV: it's not locked in no, but konversation is a kde project so that's our natural preference
<ovidiu-florin> mparilloVividOnV: multi screen?
<ovidiu-florin> multiple monitors?
<mparillo> soee: I can try. Running back upstairs to my work computer. 
<soee> mparillo: simple thing, i think that in System Settings -> Display & Monitor there were 3 subsections to configure now i see only 2, do you have 2 also ?
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: Yes, my practice is to run Win7 on my work laptop, connect an external monitor, and run Kubuntu in a VMware Player VM on that. In that environment, Fedora 20 was and 21 is a dog, especially with rekonq, and Netrunner was not much better.
<mparillo> soee: checking ...
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo:  so you're using multiple monitors on the VM?
<mparilloVividOnV> soee: Two sub-sections. Display configuration and Compositor
<soee> mparilloVividOnV: ok, thank you
<soee> mparilloVividOnV: also one bug to confirm if you can https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7REkihYu3A8
<mparilloVividOnV> ovidiu-florin: No, sorry I was unclear, a maximized window on a single physical monitor. There is a button on VMware Player that maximizes it and removes what I think are called decorations. Title bar, scroll bar, etc.
<mparillo_> D'oh. Youtube crashed Firefox. Will go back downstairs to look at the video on Chrome.
<soee_> uhm i was disconnected
<ovidiu-florin> the Desktop layout module and the screen resolution get updated separately
<ovidiu-florin> so you most likely need to restart it to read teh new resolution
<ovidiu-florin> this usually happens with plasma (not 5) when working withmultiple monitors
<mparillo_> I watched the youtube video. It was unclear to me whether he was trying to click on the hamburger or move it. In my case, it starts at the upper left, and I can move it to any edge of my wallpaper, but not to any edge of my virtual desktop.
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo_:  that's the Desktop module or plasma
<ovidiu-florin> it didn't get the new resolution
<ovidiu-florin> restart it
<ahoneybun> Riddell, if you need a new banner for the 15.04 release just let me know :)
<mparillo_> ovidiu-florin: My small wallpaper didn't get the new resolution? 
<ovidiu-florin> the wallpaper is just a background of the Desktop module of Plasma
<ovidiu-florin> think of it this way: your screen is the size of your wallpaper, then you add another screen next to it
<ovidiu-florin> plasma get's notified about it
<ovidiu-florin> but sometimes, the Dektop module fails to update
<mparillo_> Ok. so I can certainly try to re-boot my VM, and will do that before opening any bugs.
<ovidiu-florin> and to stretch to the next screen
<ovidiu-florin> you can just log out and back in
<ovidiu-florin> if that doesn't work, then reboot
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ideally we'd move over to the new website for the 15.04 release
<Riddell> ahoneybun: although that'll still need a new banner
<ahoneybun> yea I'm just letting you know Riddell 
<ovidiu-florin> jose: are you around?
<mparillo_> A complete start of the VM did not change the wallpaper scaling nor the ability to move the hamburger outside the wallpaper.
<jose> ovidiu-florin: I am, what's up?
<ovidiu-florin> have yu told anyone about our plan to rule the world?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ^
<jose> ovidiu-florin: lol, not yet
<jose> but the trello cards are created
<ovidiu-florin> I guess their not in Kubuntu promotion, right?
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> a new list in there
<ovidiu-florin> nice
<mparillo_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342978
<ubottu> KDE bug 342978 in Panel "Wallpaper and Hamburger do not scale to entire Virtual Display" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo_> I assume no need for a Launchpad bug?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<soee> ergh, someone can reproduce: open dolphin add new entry to Places, reboot and the entry is gone
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: that's because Kwin knows about the new resolution and PLasma doesn't
<ovidiu-florin> at  least not entirely
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo_: please add steps to reproduce to the bug report
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: I do not think I took any steps at all.
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: just write exactly what you did to do that
<ovidiu-florin> try to reproduce it
<ovidiu-florin> from scratch
<ovidiu-florin> it it's unreproduceble, how can someone debug it, in order to fix it
<mparillo> All I did was maximize my screen.
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: mparillo_ please choose one nick and stick to it
<mparillo> I will log off my Plasma 5 session
<soee> Someone on Plasma 5.2 can check if double click on window decoration maximisez it ?
<soee> s/maximisez/maximizes
<soee> !s/maximisez/maximizes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s/maximisez/maximizes
<yofel> firefox just got maximized here
<Riddell> this new breeze window theme does look a lot like unity to me
<yofel> now that you mention it..
<soee> so probably something wrok here  with mine conf :/
<mparillo> soee: Yes, Every app I could test (even Libre Office) seems to maximize when I double click on the window decoration (if that is the same thing as the title bar) in Plasma 5.
<soee> mparillo: thank you. not sure why but it doesnt work for me, even though its configured
<soee> anyay have to report nvidia-prime bug
<soee> what kernel version do you have atm ?
<mparillo> soee: me? Is that uname -a ?
<cpyarger> A framework for bash scripting -- http://git.io/DV5eow
<soee> gusy if someone can confirm, please update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1412057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1412057 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime 0.7 does not work as expected in 15.04" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee, what's up today?
<soee> BluesKaj: hunting bugs in Plasma 5.2 etc. :D
<BluesKaj> soee, right, keep up the good work :)
<mparillo> soee: Have you noticed any notifications for updates on 5.2 the way they pop up on 4.x and leave a muon-updater icon? I have never noticed them on 5.2, but apt update / apt upgrade / apt dist-upgrade seems to find them available?
<soee> mparillo: nope, i think the muon updater is somehow broken/not cmpatible with 5.x
<mparillo> TY. Anyway, this early in a release, I tend to use apt directly.
<soee> thb i newver used this muon upgraded :D
<soee> shadeslayer: do you know anythign about teh Muon Upgrader in Vivid + P5 beta ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<soee> ok,thanks
<cpyarger> I was trying to compile this http://pastebin.com/4PuYzZW4 and got this mass as an output when attempting to compile http://pastebin.com/2gTa0VZp
<shadeslayer> trying to mix qt4 and qt5?
<soee> ok time to test hdmi->TV in Plasma 5.2 beta
<Riddell> soee: how did hdmi do?
<soee> Riddell: pretty good, when i was playing with the screens options plasmashell crashed, but it started again after few seconds. Basically if we do "Unify output" or apply some changes, for a few seconds system works like 5 fps/s. Not usre why but after i removed hdmi cable rom laptop, krunner crashed - that was the message but it worked anyway :)
<soee> and all this was tested on Intel card, due to nvidia-prime issue i can't use nvidia card and propriety drivers
<soee> anyway, video and audio worked well
<soee> Riddell: any known date for QT 5.4 ?
<Riddell> soee: nope but not until after 5.4.1 says mitya57 
<mparillo> soee: When you unlock your widgets from your panel and right click on them, do you have a remove option? I do not.
<soee> mparillo: nope, you have to run Panel settings
<ovidiu-florin> Can we bring KDevelop 4.7 in 14.04? without backports?
<soee> uhm: "Yang: Current plan is to have Qt 5.4.1 released in February."
<soee> so we might wait for QT 5.4 till the end of feb ? :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no it's a new version so it's by definition a backport
<Riddell> but it can go into backports no bother if someone does the work
<ovidiu-florin> bummer
<ovidiu-florin> I think it already is in backports
<yofel> not in the official one (trusty-backports) which would be the most you could do
<soee> someone can take a look @ #kubuntu and the problem with packages from Trusty backports ?
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<soee> yofel: any thoughs http://paste.ubuntu.com/9779201/ >
<mparillo> soee: TY, and having to run Panel Settings before the remove is an option is working as designed, correct?
<yofel> soee: not really and I don't have time to look into it right now
<soee> mparillo: that i don't know :)
<sitter> mparillo: yes
<sitter> a bad one IMO
<sitter> better than accidentially removing things though
<mparillo> sitter: Thank you. I think that is worth documenting somwhere, and I did not find it in five minutes of googling. Is there a Plasma 5 wiki yet? I knew I made some minor edits to the Calligra wiki on KDE.org some years ago.
<sitter> that restriction was introduced in the previous plasma even
<sitter> 4.10 or something, it definitely has been in for quite a while
<soee> ok for now i have this: https://cloud.soee.pl/public.php?service=files&t=9acc478c95d8bc861de4294172c53bc5
<soee> if someone can confirm this bugs or know any new, share with me, ill test them after QT 5.4 release and report if needed
<soee> http://www.myce.com/news/firefox-has-a-serious-memory-leak-and-ie11-uses-least-ram-cpu-in-our-test-74323/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-18
<mparillo> Thank you valorie. It never occurred to me to drag them around. I used to right click and sort by name, and that was removed in 5.5.3. I thought only gnome removed features ;-)
<valorie> mparillo: I never used it any other way
<valorie> perhaps people didn't use that option?
<valorie> unsure
<valorie> !info plasma-widget-fancytasks
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-fancytasks does not exist in wily
<valorie> why on earth is Ubuntu providing this for Xenial? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fancy+Tasks?content=99737
<valorie> according to http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ 
<valorie> I don't see how any of those ftbfs they list for us, are ours
<Mirv> mamarley: just delayed due to lots of other things. that's the PPA it will eventually be in.
<nicols> morning!
<soee> hiho
<nicols> is it posible to patch this and push to backport-landing: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-48321
<nicols> i have some experience with patching and compiling but i don't know anything about packaging
<nicols> but i am willing to learn it :)
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> we need packagers and fixers
<nicols> valorie: can you recommend some online tutorials?
<nicols> i am good at system administration and bash and i have some decent infrastructure, i can run several machines (metal or vm) for testing ... also have 100/100m link :)
<valorie> nicols: we're trying to create a packaging doc
<valorie> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<valorie> you log in with your KDE identity
<nicols> i know i work mostly with debian (servers) and kubuntu desktops .... in our company we are all on kubuntu. it is great for us, and i always felt i need to give something back to comunity. we are also supporting and sponsoring local opensource events in cratia, and we are Software Freedom Conservancy supporters ... also sponsoring our local openstreetmap community
<valorie> as you learn our procedures, please update the doc!
<valorie> that is excellent
<nicols> croatia :)
<valorie> clivejo is also active in OSM
<nicols> my good friend works a lot for osm ..... hbogner on irc ... we gave them 2 servers and some hdds, before that they had all their work on some desktop machines
<valorie> I have another friend in Argentina who's very active in OSM as well
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nicols> morning!
<soee> bonjour :)
 * soee is upgrading his PC @ work to Plasma 5.5.3 from backports-landing
<valorie> I'm hoping it gets to backports today
<soee> back :)
<acher88> got a vivid machine to upgrade sometime, that has the plasma packages pinned back to KDE4 ones. should be interesting to take that up to wily/xenial with 5.5.3
<vip> howdy
<Quintasan> yofel: I can't say I remembered about uploading stuff on Sunday but I was hanging around on IRC. What happened to that?
<yofel> Quintasan: delayed by me running out of energy. And as you can't upload frameworks right now I didn't see a point in pinging you
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> Well, I'm at work not able to do work so feel free to bother me in case anything comes up.
 * clivejo wonders why his ears are burning
 * yofel blames the cold
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> yofel: i did an upgrade today to 5.5.3 on Wily here @ work, all went fine
<Maxiride> How it's going the plasma 5.5.3 testing? I've upgraded my laptop to help testing it out but few days has passed and everything went smoothly there.
<soee> Maxiride: yofel has to give green light and upload it i think :)
<mparillo> I assume to Xenial first, the backported to Wily
<yofel> backports are done already
<yofel> soee: I'll try to look at kate today, then I'll release it
<mparillo> backports or backports-landing?
<yofel> -landing
<mparillo> TY
<Maxiride_> so when backports-landing will be trasnferred to backports, people like me which added the -landing ppa for testing should then remove it?
<yofel> it's safer if you do
<soee> yofel: what is wrong with Kate?
<yofel> soee: the thing where it keeps running
<soee> i tihnk i do not have such problem, but i'm starting empty session on login
<yofel> you're probably fine then
<Maxiride_> yofel: Where can I check when it's the proper time to remove the -landing ppa?
<yofel> Maxiride_: usually when we put the release announcement out. Worst case when you notice that you're getting a lot of updates that you're not expecting ;)
<mikkle> any timeframe as to when landing lands in updates?
<BluesKaj> yofel, on 16.04 Xenial?
<Maxiride_> yofel: lol, ok thanks!
<mikkle> i means, any timeframe as to when i'll get plasma 5.5.3 and the rest? :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: xenial will take a couple days
<mikkle> I'm talking about 15.10 btw
<yofel> mikkle: today I hope. But it'll be in backports, not updates
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll continue with the landings ppa til then
<yofel> please do
<mikkle> Is backports "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa?
<yofel> no, that's updates. Backprots is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<yofel> the announcement will have the correct ppa as well
<mikkle> Can you tell me the difference between the two?
<yofel> mikkle: updates is strictly bugfixes while backports is new versions as well.
<mikkle> yofel thanks a lot
<yofel> it's a difference in regression potential
<mikkle> yeah, updates is more stable
<mikkle> thanks for the clarification....
<Maxiride_> mikkle: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs this wiki guess solves your questions =)
<Maxiride_> * I guess
<Maxiride_> except that the beta-backports is instead called backports-landing if I understood correctly
<mikkle> Oh nice...looks like it needs to be updated to include "landing"
<mikkle> I guess that corresponds to beta-backports
<Maxiride_> mikkle: yep
<Maxiride_> should be so
<yofel> no, beta backports is for actual beta stuff, e.g. plasma 5.5.95 or so. Although these days kde has really short beta release times, so the ppa is mostly unused
<Maxiride_> oh I must have misunderstood then. The diagram at the begin of that wiki is confusing than. I thought -landing was beta backports because the diagram shows that beta-backports goes into backports like -landing does.
<Maxiride_> *then
<yofel> hm, that's a bit wrong, right. But -landing also didn't exist yet when that diagram was made. We need to update that sometime
<nicols> yofel: where are the main announcements for releases is it on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ ? or somewhere else?
<yofel> yes, that
<nicols> yofel: valorie gave me some links about packaging process, i would like to be of some help here... now i am doing some reading stuff  :)
<yofel> great, see the packaging docs link in the topic where the others tried to gather some resources.
<yofel> I should have time in the evening to answer questions
<nicols> cool :)
<soee> yofel: maybe we could plan some 1-2 hours sessions each week where you could explain packaging stuff to those who want to start ?
<soee> i must say on 5.5.3 (Wily) all works much smoother here @ work with 2 screens configuration etc.
<yofel> that usually fails at coordinating times.. 
<yofel> I'll agree on the 5.5.3 opinion
<Quintasan> I'll say screen locker is still broken with two screens here
<soee> i'v seen some commits in master to it, maybe it will be fixed osmehow in 5.5.6
<Quintasan> When I close the lid it locks the screen and tries to display the screen lock on both screens
<Quintasan> But fails miserably on the external display and shows a black background or (even worse) the windows.
<Quintasan> I guess that's what you get for trying to do modern desktop on top of X
<Quintasan> Shows how ill prepared we are for The Year of Linux on the Desktop.
<nicols> should i Apply for a Developer Account?
<bshah> I am not sure why freebsd_build_fix patch is applied in kubuntu packkaging??
<yofel> we apply all debian patches - unless they break something
<bshah> it doesn't apply anymore on git
<bshah> I did refresh it but somehow didn't work out. :O
<yofel> the comment it out in series
<yofel> *then
<clivejo> "open hardware, such as Raspberry Pi" yeah right!
<yofel> who came up with that nonsense?
 * mamarley throws a GPU blob at whoever came up with that nonsense.
<mamarley> Splat!
<clivejo> --> https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/878287-mycroft-linuxs-own-ai/
<clivejo> theres a few quotes in that article made me hiss and spit
<soee> freebsd is one step before us http://euroquis.nl/bobulate/?p=1423 :D
<yofel> FreeBSD beat us...
 * yofel goes hiding in a corner
<clivejo> Ryan recalls an interesting conversation with business people who don’t understand open source model. “When we talked to business guys and they ask what’s the point of going open source instead of proprietary, I explained it in this way: I spent no money and my software improved within 20 minutes of release, and then those business guys get it.”
<clivejo> "his" software
<Riddell> saying no money can be dangerous cos at some point you'll probably need to spend some and then they get grumpy
<clivejo> Riddell: did you ever research snappy?
<Riddell> nah, I looked at xdg-app thing, it seems to involve installing all of fedora into ~/.local
<yofel> ximion can probably tell you more details of how that works. But I think that's about the idea
<yofel> but I don't think it necessarily has to be fedora. That's just what they started out with
<LocutusOfBorg> Hi, I just did a marble upload to fix quazip transition
<LocutusOfBorg> "change libquazip-qt5-dev build dep to libquazip5-dev"
<LocutusOfBorg> please steal my upload when you update marble :)
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... I guess this is from git, not from xenial, right? yofel 
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^^^
<yofel> LocutusOfBorg: we plan to merge git master anyway, and our upload sanity check fails if there's an archive change that's missing from our git history. So either way, we'll get both changes ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> oh, so not my mistake I hope
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm still waiting for it to migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest didn't even start yet
<yofel> no, what you did is fine. People don't usually ask before uploading to the archive anyway, so we're used to fixing stuff up later on. (And know how to)
<yofel> So if anything, thanks for telling that you uploaded something
<tsimonq2> a/or
<tsimonq2> whoops sorry
<soee> yofel: did you maybe backported plasma-desktop and plasma-framework commits ?
<yofel> soee: not any this week so far
<yofel> I do remember that you pointed to something in p-d at least..
<soee> hmm yes, i see that task manager items spacing is fixed i think
<soee> thats why i asked, but maybe it was something different that caused this
<soee> yofel: are we ready to relase 5.5.3 for Wily ?
<yofel> I'll copy it in a bit. Announcement will follow when I get to it
<yofel> not today though
<soee> oki
<yofel> one last upgrade test..
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING W/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING W/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<yofel> in backports now
<valorie> my goodness that ppa page hadn't been updated in ages
<valorie> still talked about KOffice
<valorie> we don't still have n experimental PPA, correct?
<valorie> instead we use staging?
<yofel> experimental is still a thing
<yofel> it's for.. "experimental" stuff ^^
<valorie> hmmm, still listed in launchpad
<valorie> ok
<valorie> do we still split up staging?
<valorie> Kubuntu Staging Frameworks
<valorie> Kubuntu Staging KDE Applications
<yofel> yes
<valorie> Kubuntu Staging Misc
<valorie> Kubuntu Staging Plasma
<valorie> ok
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<yofel> removed wily status for FW and P, as those are DONE
<valorie> ok, someone should read over that page to be sure that my versioning examples are sane, but otherwise, it's just KDE SC > Plasma or Plasma and Frameworks, KOffice  > Calligra, etc.
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs 
<yofel> it's ~fine
<yofel> the probably most wrong thing on the page is that graph
<yofel> but it looks cool, so lets keep it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> we could get someone like ovidiu-florin to make a new one, just as cool
<valorie> but more correct
<valorie> added a note in the packaging docs about that
<yofel> good idea
<yofel> lol, that already says that the page needs a new graph :D
<valorie> yeah, just added it
<valorie> wow, ubuntu really did well in GCi
<valorie> KDE not as well
<valorie> at least in number of tasks completed
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-19
<ari-tczew> I was looking on the bug 1395999 and there is such requested version in Debian, ready to sync. however, it fails to build on xenial: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234550380/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kraft_0.59-1~ppa01_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ubottu> bug 1395999 in kraft (Ubuntu) "Plase update the Kraft Version to 0.59 (Released 2015-09-26)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395999
<ari-tczew> according to discuss on #ubuntu-devel, it might be related problem to outdated kde4libs
<ari-tczew> how about your schedule to upgrade that package?
<ari-tczew> any investigate is welcome
<mparillo> Is there a trello card to update the flow in https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu.27s_PPA_Repositories
<claydoh> mparillo: not just the flow but the errors, such as 
<claydoh> "Wily users would be able to try out upgrading Kubuntu Wily's Plasma from 4.3.x to 4.5.0 without having to wait for Xenial's release."
<claydoh> 4.3? oopsie
<strav> hi
<strav> Seems to be an issue with VLC and the latest backports update to plasma 5.5.3
<strav> (when in fullscreen, part of the video is cropped, osd is missing and so is the mouse cursor)
<strav> also it seems there is a conflict the libmuon and muon itself on the backports
<strav> just installed dragonplayer through apt-get, seems the open file menu is broken...
<soee> yofel: to solve the kate problem, you have added 15.12.1 version to landibng backports right ?
<soee> good morning :)
<nicols> morning!
<soee> hiho nicols
<valorie> hi nicols -- to answer your question about becoming a kubuntu developer: I'm glad you are thinking about it
<valorie> step one is to seek kubuntu membership
<valorie> that would require some months of work IMO
<valorie> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<valorie> we've got a Kubuntu version too
<valorie> because you can seek Kubuntu Membership, which gives you Ubuntu membership as well
<valorie> nicols: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<nicols> valorie: i did some readings ... but it is confusing :) .... somewhere it says i must be a kubuntu member to join launchpad teams... and in https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging that i need to join 3 launchpad teams to be of any help in kubuntu-packaging :)
<valorie> you need to sign the code of conduct for most teams
<valorie> only a few require membership
<nicols> valorie: so, i guess i start with something else, before i can help with packaging? :)
<valorie> members get PPAs for instance
<valorie> packaging can be done by anyone
<valorie> you just can't do the uploading
<nicols> valorie: i have signed ubuntu code of conduct
<valorie> great!
<valorie> anyone can package
<valorie> but you asked about Kubuntu Developer, which requires membership first
<nicols> valorie: https://launchpad.net/~nbelavic ... i have set gpg and ssh keys
<valorie> that is a lot of responsibility
<valorie> very cool
<nicols> yes, i see now it is not the same ... ok, i home i'll earn that mambership with time
<nicols> home=hope
<valorie> you will, if you keep helping us out
<soee> nicols: when it comes to packaging best to het help from yofel, sgclark or clivejo. Also ovidiu-florin is startign with it so might be helpful
<valorie> and as i said, anyone can package -- you just won't be able to upload the changes yourself; someone else checks it out and uploads it for you
<nicols> backports-landing is not needed any more for 5.5.3 in wily, it is all in backports now? shall i remove landing ppa?
<valorie> in fact, there is stuff that all of us here need help with
<valorie> I removed it as soon as I did the upgrade
<soee> nicols: there tasn't been announcement taht 5.5.3 is in backports 
<valorie> backports move will happen soon
<soee> valorie: yesterday yofel put some new files ot landing  - kate
<soee> taht fixes loading it on startup bug i think - he added 15.12.1 version
<valorie> once yofel and scarlett determine that all the t's are crossed and i's are dotted
<valorie> soee: I'll get it when it hits backports
<soee> sure :)
<nicols> i didn't have much time yesterday afternoon, but i managaed to do some reading about bazaar and stuff... i am following this guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ first 
<valorie> cool
<nicols> i tried to patch qwidgets for that error in qt with vlc ... but no luck. patch that was posted on qt-project.org is for 5.6 branch
<valorie> I think that gets fixed with the debian merges, but there was some difficulty with it
<valorie> you'll have to wait for yofel about that
<nicols> soee: yes, i can confirm that kate is ok now, i tested it yesterday
<valorie> because I don't think we package vlc
<valorie> or qt (except in a ppa)
<nicols> bug is in qtbase: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/139066/1
<valorie> yeah, I saw that in #kde-devel
<nicols> i found one page that is sooooo outdated: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting ... :)
<nicols> probably not important for wider audienece :)
<soee> yofel: [08:40] <dunasdan> I have kubuntu-ppa/backports in my wily. I updated today. plasma 5.5.3 was in it. Afterwards sddm only showed a blank screen. In the logs was "sdd-helper exited with 6" and there was a message about Qt Platform not finding xcb in the log. But sadly I no longer have the log, (Since i did a ppa-purge and reboot afterwards)
<soee> [08:50] <dunasdan> But my /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsession prompted a diff. I don't think i have cahnged it manually by myself but I have zsh installed. The following was the diff
<soee> [08:51] <dunasdan> http://pastebin.com/qW0R6EME
<nicols> soee: i remember i had a diff when i installed 5.5.3 from landing ... let me search for it....
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nicols> soee: here it is http://pastebin.com/gAUiwRfL ... i have accepted new version, everything was ok after that
<valorie> nicols: it's a wiki
<valorie> fix it
<nicols> valorie: i can do that, but i cannot find when is the next meeting?  i found this: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars .... but i don't know is it a good place to look at? :)
<valorie> nicols: IMO too early to schedule a meeting 
<valorie> but when you want one, you schedule one
<valorie> and usually we do them here in the chan
<bdcomp> Hi! I just updated my Kubuntu 15.10 64bit via the Kubuntu Backports PPA to 5.5.3 (old xsessions file choosen) and now after restart, the screen is full with horisontal lines. Everything seems to work expect the graphic artifact. Should I open a bug? Where?
<valorie> you might try dpkg configure -a
<valorie> and next time, choose the new file
<soee> bdcomp: what if you remove caches: rm -rf ~/.cache
<bdcomp> I am not sure how to execute anything, as I am just guissing what is going on the screen... I can hit Alt+F2? Now I am working from some live-cd...
<soee> yofel: [09:27] <Smurphy> soee: http://pastebin.com/DRNLMqSf that ...
<valorie> bdcomp: please let's take this to #kubuntu, where support happens
<bdcomp> valorie: As this happened after an update, I though it's related here
<nicols> valorie: shall i write something like "there is no meeting planned at the moment" and blank the "agenda" section?
<valorie> nicols: more like "Fill in when scheduling a meeting"
<valorie> that page gets reused, over and over
<valorie> look in the history to see the past
<bdcomp> valorie: soee: I am now rebooting to try the suggestions. Thanks!
<valorie> great!
<nicols> valorie: is it ok now: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting ? :) ... i also repaired link for fridge calendars, it was broken
<valorie> nicols: something seems missing, I'll think for awhile about it
<valorie> thanks for your work
<valorie> I see that Claus put himself on the list but never called a meeting
<valorie> Santa called a meeting but didn't put himself on the page
<valorie> and we never had it
<valorie> sheesh
<nicols> great :)
<nicols> i didn't remove Claus, i think hi is not a member, so his candidature is still valid? :)
<nicols> hi=he
<valorie> yes
<valorie> we never had a meeting to vote on his membership
<valorie> when you think you have had a "significant and sustained contribution to Kubuntu and the Kubuntu community" please write to the list with a Doodle poll
<valorie> and once a date is decided on, write again with the link to the filled-in page
<valorie> and a link to your wiki page
<valorie> etc.
<kais3n> Hello, what is the best way to report bugs from 16.04 kubuntu testing?
<Yossarianuk> cheers for 5.5 backports!
<soee> kais3n: what kind of bug ?
<soee> Yossarianuk: works fine ?
<valorie> kais3n: `ubuntu-bug packagename`
<valorie> in the cli
<yofel> soee: yes, kate 15.12.1 got backported for that
<yofel> soee: that sddm bug report doesn't tell much :/
<yofel> soee: the last paste would probably be fixed with a qtcurve rebuild..
<kais3n> For example : I upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 and now my keyboard layout didn't fit on logon screen.
<yofel> nicols: you don't need to be a kubuntu member for packaging, it's just that membership gives you access to most things.
<kais3n> Other example: The login process takes quite a while ~20-30sec without any progress. Seems it wait for something and get a timeout.
<yofel> nicols: at the beginning, just send patches for stuff or push your git changes somewhere else that we can pull them from.
<yofel> nicols: We can then add you to individual teams after a short while
<vip> moin
<soee> kais3n: we had bug with long longing time but i thought it has been fixed
<soee> but when plasma loads first time after upgrade it might take some time
<Yossarianuk> soee: not tried yet - going to soon though - I hear deleting plasma cache is something you should do...
<yofel> there are plenty of potential causes for long login time. So unless you find out what causes a timeout we can't do much :/
<kais3n> I just need a hint where to start search.
<soee> check id syou have some processes that blocks it (are loade don startup)
<valorie> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu2 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 96 kB
<soee> do you start fresh session each time or restore previous one ?
<valorie> pfff
<yofel> hm, libqt5gui5 recommends libqt5xcbqpa5
<yofel> meh, I guess a hard dep on that is in order...
<valorie> good lord what a packagename
<soee> still not my fav :D
<soee> my nr one: libkf5activitiesexperimentalstats1 :D
<valorie> sitter must have named that one
<valorie> lol
<soee> yofel: no announcement on website (5.5.3 Wily)?
<valorie> anybody have some text ready?
<yofel> It would be a slightly modifed version of the previous post. I can do that in a bit
<valorie> awesome
 * valorie toddles off to bed
<valorie> thank you so much for all your work, yofel and scarlett and all the packagers!
<mikkle> sweet, it works
<mikkle> looks really nice....icon changes, theme changes, font changes
<mikkle> decoration looks different too
<mikkle> oh wait, I'm getting horizontal bars on my task manager items
<Odur> mikkle: I cleared .cache and .kde and all those artifacts disappeard. Maybe just .kde will do
<mikkle> Odur, do you mean you deleted ~/.kde?
<Odur> mikkle: Yes. Maybe you should just move it. "mv .kde .kde.bak" just in case
<mikkle> oddly it only happens with breeze and not breeze dakr
<Odur> Not sure which of ~/.cache and ~/.kde that did the trick, I did both at once :)
<Odur> mikkle: You probably hadn't used Breeze dark before?
<mikkle> I'll try .cache first
<mikkle> No, I had
<mikkle> I jsut changed back to Breeze actually
<mikkle> I had...
<Odur> Oh, then I have no idea
<mikkle> I'll try .cache...you can do this logged in?
<Odur> you have to log out and in again
<mikkle> right, but you can be logged in, delete it, log out and back in?
<Odur> Not sure. I did it logged out
<mikkle> maybe i'll kquitpapp plasmashell
<mikkle> ah, ok
<mikkle> let me try that
<mikkle> cheers
<mparillo> clivejo: Fixed. My guess: Somebody changed Vivid to Wily without looking at the Plasma versions. Now about the graphic in https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu.27s_PPA_Repositories Do we want minor changes, or do we want to replace it with https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1SoO83PepBkU_kkbLL2eIeVDYYDzv6OEA1npVoCp7wHo/edit?pref=2&pli=1
<clivejo> mparillo: fixed what?
<mparillo> Whoops bad autocomplete: [05:16] <claydoh> mparillo: not just the flow but the errors, such as 
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> thought I was missing something in my playback!
<mparillo> But to better answer your question: [05:16] <claydoh> "Wily users would be able to try out upgrading Kubuntu Wily's Plasma from 4.3.x to 4.5.0 without having to wait for Xenial's release."
<clivejo> workflow is to release to xenial first, then backport to wily
<yofel> mparillo: the graphic should *just* show the ppa flow as it does right now - just the correct one
<yofel> but no need for casual uses to know about CI and whatever
<yofel> as that's not the point of the page
<yofel> well, if you want to have "release to xenial" in the graph, you could make a "development archive" node or so
<mikkle> ok, so clearing .cache worked :)
<soee> meh, yofel you might want to mention in teh announcement that users hsoudl flush .cache after upgrade to 5.5.3
<yofel> true, did someone file an upstream bug about that?
<yofel> maybe there should be a kconf-update script or so that removes all *relevant* caches after a major update
<clivejo> what should be flushed?
<yossarianuk> update to plasma 5.5.x via backports seems ok 
<yossarianuk> I lost the ability to resize widgets until I  - rm -rf ~/.kde ~/.conf ~/.cache ,etc
<fryfury> hi. How remove ppa backports landing and switch to backports?
<clivejo> yofel: have you decided what to do regarding apps 15.12.0?  seems a lot of other distro are holding back the PIM packages and releasing the rest?
<yossarianuk> also all fonts have changed to 'Noto Sans' etc is that normal ?
<soee> fryfury: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<soee> yossarianuk: yes
<fryfury> thx, simple :D
<yofel> clivejo: no. I'm thinking of doing the abi manager stuff anyway so we get somewhat reasonable upgrades. But I'll think more about it once I actually get to pim
<clivejo> feeling a bit useless at the moment, let me know if there is anything I can help with, within my "skill set"
<yofel> hm, you could try to do a merge of something small. Just do a "git merge origin/master" in the xenial branch, resolve conflicts, add "Merge with debian git master" to changelog, change version to 15.12.1 and push
<yofel> I can then review that and tell you what you did wrong
<clivejo> yofel: oh you have staged 15.12.1
<yofel> or just push to a branch on LP
<yofel> I didn't "stage" it, I'm just doing everything by hand
<yofel> we need to touch every single package for the merges anyway
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> was wondering how its in alphabetical order almost
<yofel> it's the order that's on the trello card
<yofel> except if I had to touch a package anyway to fix something right now
<clivejo> so you are merging, fixing and uploading all manually?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> it's not like you can automate the merging. Lost of packages with conflicts and you need to review all merges
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<soee> !package fcitx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package fcitx
<yossarianuk> 5.5.x seems snappier! Cheers people !
<fryfury> cool :D
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter
<BluesKaj> !return
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about return
<BluesKaj> hmm
<yofel> mitya57: not sure if you got my question a couple days ago, but do you know if there's a good way to set qml deps for a package? To prevent stuff like http://i.imgur.com/NkSXcyt.png
<mitya57> I didn't get your question, sorry
<mitya57> And I don't know any way, but since our package names are based on import names, it's possible to write a script that scans all imports and generates the dependencies accordingly.
<yofel> that's not on your todo list by any chance? ;)
<yofel> but thanks anyway. The package names are easy to find indeed
<mitya57> yofel, that's not in my list yet, can you file a bug against pkg-kde-tools (x-debbugs-ccing me)?
<yofel> mitya57: will do
<kfunk> [kdevelop(21474)/(default) unknown(0): couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave:\nklauncher said: Error loading '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/file.so'.\n"
<kfunk> are there known issues with KIO plugins in Kubuntu backports PPA?
<kfunk> oh, wait, nvm.
<kfunk> hm, I have a messed up Breeze desktop theme. aka the task list & panel have a super weird look (dark bg, colorful theme for non-minimized apps)
<kfunk> (Plasma 5.5.3 on Kubuntu backports PPA)
<soee> maybe you are using dark theme :D
<soee> yofel: can it be result of sddm problems or new plasma http://pasteboard.co/UtIIj1U.jpg ?
<yofel> my first guess when seeing that would be a driver bug, but could be that some new feature is triggering it or so
<yofel> and martin isn't around :/
<kfunk> soee: nope, I don't. trust me, I just cycled through every possible theme I can select. standard breeze theme is "broken", for whatever reason.
<kfunk> but I also do have other weird rendering artifacts atm. not sure what's going on
<kfunk> krunner widget showing me random colors in its background, for instance
<soee> cache issue ?
<imincik> Hi Kubuntu devs, what versions of KDE Plasma, Frameworks and Apps we can expect in final 16.04 release ?
<soee> imincik: hi, probably Plasma 5.6 (if we can make it there before freeze), Frameworks - hard to say 5.19 or 5.20, apps 15.12.x probably (i'm not usre when 16.04 are released)
<imincik> soee: thank you very much for this information and also for your work
<BluesKaj> April 21st official release date for 16.04
<soee> do not thank me :) i'm jus annoying tester :D
<soee> BluesKaj: but Applications 16.04 
<soee> any idea when they should be released ?
<BluesKaj> soee, it's still work :-)
<soee> proposed: Wednesday, April 20, 2016: KDE Applications 16.04 Release
<soee> https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/16.04_Release_Schedule
<BluesKaj> soee, I'm not privy to that info :-)
<soee> so no chance to get it into 16.04 by default
<soee> probably later through backports
<BluesKaj> see? seeks and ye shall find :-)
<BluesKaj> seek even
<imincik> thanks all
<elvisangelaccio> hi guys, please have a look at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358215
<ubottu> KDE bug 358215 in general "ark process stay alive after closing" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<elvisangelaccio> kxmlgui 5.18 breaks ark < 15.12 (and also kate)
<elvisangelaccio> (actually, kxmlgui 5.17 does)
<soee> yofel: ^
<soee> is it the same issue kate had ?
<yofel> it very much sounds like it
<elvisangelaccio> yeah should be the very same
<yofel> backporting ark shouldn't be a problem, but I wonder what else is affected :/
<yofel> might as well be all rdeps of xmlgui -.-
<elvisangelaccio> for the record, this is the fix in ark 15.12: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ark.git&a=commit&h=f7312a26d31cdc31776a09df600327ca86d3daea
<soee> yofel: can we just partialy release some 15.12 apps ?
<yofel> Guessed as much, I remember the discussion about exit on quit
<yofel> soee: that's what I already did, might as well do ark as well
<soee> yofel: +1
<yofel> probably everything not kdepim related is safe
<yofel> I'll look at this later
<soee> yofel: the kdepim is upstream issue ?
<yofel> soee: kdepim is them breaking ABI, so we cannot *partially* update anything from that
<yofel> has to be all of kdepim, or nothing
<soee> :/
<yofel> bbl
<soee> yofel: still no announcement on kubuntu.org :D
<soee> lets do it!
<clivejo> anyone know why my KDE Bouncer appears to have died?
<yofel> clivejo: considering that two more people mentioned that in #kde-sysadmin without anyone answering, no
<clivejo> not just me then
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-20
<vylu> Hello there. Judging from latest kubuntu ppa plasma5.5.3 release, you indeed need more testers ;) 
<soee> :)
<vylu> anyone else have suspend/restart/shutdown problems? 
<soee> on 5.5.3?
<vylu> yep. Also audio problems (no sound). Blank spaces in system tray.. 
<vylu> I guess, restart/shutdown problems related to some missing permissions (configuration, etc). These two commands just do logout. 
<vylu> Suspend SOMETIMES asks root password. If password is given, computer suspends (but wakes up to text console and then freezes). If password is not given (cancel, etc), then things are getting even worse. KDE still works, but I'm not able to launch programs, etc. Still need to figure out what exactly getting wrong. 
<acher88> Not encountered that. either on wily with backports or xenial with updates landing ppa
<mart_> Hi! Am I the only one experiencing combobox issues, hard to click (won't stay open), no shadow. Only some comboboxes are affected, for example https://i.gyazo.com/126227833d24ca6331864e8b09a99be3.png This problem existed in previous release too.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mparillo> vylu: The shutdown problem (for me at least) was a one-time thing. You have to sudo poweroff from the konsole after you upgrade.
<vip> hello
<acher88> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1536116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1536116 in Kubuntu PPA "Latest plasma 5.5 push for kubuntu wily breaks calibre" [Undecided,New]
<acher88> I use the calibre from the devs website which has built in qt, so don't see those qt dep probs
<blaze> what's the calibre?
<vip> blaze: ebook manager
<soee> someone broke libxapian :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14581750/
<blaze> soee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14581760/ uhm?
<soee> it is libxapian-1.3-5
<dunasdan> acher88: I had the same problem yesterday and I solved it by not installing it with the ubuntu packages but with the one-liner onhttp://calibre-ebook.com/download_linux
<dunasdan> it should still be fixed in the offical repos tough ;-)
<Mirv> yofel: hi! I filed bug #1536169, the omitting of the new script was probably not on purpose?
<ubottu> bug 1536169 in pkg-kde-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu version missing the new tool pkgkde-mark-qt5-private-symbols" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536169
<yofel> Mirv: not that I remember, I'll look at it in a bit. thanks
<Mirv> ok
<yofel> Mirv: unless you need it right now and want to look at it?
<Mirv> yofel: no I don't need it right now so I just filed the bug
<yofel> ok
<Maxiride> I'm on backports-landing and I've just noticed that in the system tray I've white spaces between the icons. If I right click on the white space the System Tray settings dialog appears, so it's really a white space no invisible app icons
<soee_> Maxiride: cache  issue ?
<soee_> try: rm ~/.cache/plasma*
<Maxiride> done, nothing changed
<Maxiride> actually I typed rm -rg 'cause the directory wasn't empty
<Maxiride> *-rf
<soee_> empty ? no way
<soee_> ah sorry
<Maxiride> *not empty
<soee_> but it shoudl remove files not directory :)
<soee_> Maxiride: try resizing a bit panel
<Maxiride> sudo rm ~/.cache/plasma* gave me " Unable to remove /home/federico/.cache/plasmashell: it's a direcotry"
<clivejo> stupid plasma panel keeps moving!
<Maxiride> soee_: resing works fine, but the white spaces are resized too accordingly
<soee_> Maxiride: ah ok, so there was one plasma* folder inside
<clivejo> Im not liking this release :/
<soee_> Maxiride: can you take a screenshot ?
<Maxiride> soee_: rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/federico/.cache/plasmashell": È una directory
<Maxiride> sure
<Maxiride> is there something like paste to upload it?
<yofel> clivejo: join the club
<soee_> not sure if there is command, use some web hosting service, imgur or wstaw.org
<yofel> but I did see those empty space myself.
<soee_> :?
<yofel> *spaces
<clivejo> whats going on with it, seems to be regressing rather than going forward
<yofel> no, just lots of bugs. 
<soee_> Plasma devs say, that 5.6 shoudl be cool release :)
<Maxiride> soee_: http://imgur.com/RKy6hGZ
<yofel> soee_: do they same the same if you use qt5.5? ^^
<yofel> which reminds me..
<soee_> Maxiride: you meen this missing icons ?
<soee_> yofel: ?
<soee_> say the same ?
<Maxiride> soee_: yeah you see there is a white space between the wifi icon and the little ed robot icon. They are all in the system tray.
<yofel> soee_: didn't they say that qt5.5 is hoplessly buggy?
<Maxiride> *little red
<soee_> Maxiride: this is know issue :/
<soee_> yofel: i know that :D
<Maxiride> soee_: uh, sorry then to bother with it!
<soee_> Maxiride: it will gone if you open Systray Settings 
<mamarley> What about that deal ScottK was talking about where the phone people would put their Qt in /opt as to not hold back Kubuntu?
<soee_> than uncheck Network Manager, Audio, apply settings and enable them again
<ScottK> The phone people aren't in charge of Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Go talk to slangasek.
<soee_> this is related to bug in QT from what i remember - some sorting stuff
<yofel> Mirv: what are our chances to get qt5.6 in xenial after all? We have several bugs in plasma where kde folks simply tell us "Update to qt 5.6". Also, there was a discussion about phone shipping their own Qt?http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/16/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t23:34 
<Maxiride> soee_: Nope, opened it, nothing changed. Anyway I can live with it till the bugfix ;)
<soee_> Maxiride: you have to disable some items and enable them again
<Maxiride> soee_: ah sorry didn't read the second message xD
<soee_> the bug is related to: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-48870
<Maxiride> yeah solved
<mamarley> yofel: Maybe you should talk to slangasek about it?
<soee_> yofel: if neon has own QT builds, can't we use them ?
<yofel> mamarley: he's not the Qt maintainer, so lets talk to him once we still get a No
<mamarley> OK
<yofel> soee_: that wouldn't really help, and debian has pretty up-to-date packages as well that are usually used as base
<soee_> so ubuntu uses different version than debian ?
<yofel> no
<ScottK> Ubuntu doesn't have individual maintainers ...
<yofel> well no, but you usually talk to the person doing most of the work...
<soee_> so where is the problem? ubuntu uses some old QT version because .. ? :)
<yofel> soee_: so, the last attempt at testing the qt 5.6 pre-release ended up with lots of stuff being broken. Since then nobody has looked at it again
<yofel> soee_: and Qt5.5 is the *current* release. Qt 5.6 comes out in 3 weeks or so
<yofel> because they had to delay the release a lot
<soee_> yup iv seend new date
<soee_> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22570/qt-for-1604-lts/
<ScottK> Don't think "We had a UOS session" on Qt counts for much if no one from Kubuntu was there.
<BluesKaj_> getting this error https://paste.kde.org/pi63dxkpq any ideas?
<soee_> BluesKaj_: have the same
<soee_> i just used force overwrite
<soee_> *not sure though if it was smart move :)
<BluesKaj_> what's the force overwrite command again , I haven't used it or yrs 
<soee_> i run: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" -f install
<yofel> bug 1536206
<ubottu> bug 1536206 in xapian1.3-core (Ubuntu) "package libxapian-1.3-5 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/xapian-core/stopwords/dutch.list', which is also in package libxapian-1.3-4 1.3.3-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536206
<soee_> ok i added myself as affected by it
<BluesKaj_> soee_, thanks
<Mirv> yofel: currently it looks that not much chances, 5.6.0 will be released either very near or after the feature freeze, and it's a feature freeze for an LTS. if they would have released in October or December like originally planned it'd be different, we could have 5.6.1 by now. there are many cherry-picks being done to 5.5 however, and it's probably recommended because of the uncertainty around 5.6.
<soee_> but isn't QT 5.6 LTS release ?
<soee_> i think it would be much netter to have it in 16.04 :)
<Mirv> it would fit in well, true, but upstream LTS .0 release is still a .0 release, and we don't have eg exception for having Qt 5.6.x releases as SRU:s and historically those have had regressions too (and are pretty big in the first place)
<Mirv> Qt 5.6.2 would be very good for 16.04 LTS in an alternate universe however!
<soee_> :D
<yofel> wouldn't cherry-picking fixes onto 5.6 work? (I do have to agree on the regression side)
<Mirv> there will surely be 5.6 PPA at minimum
<Mirv> it depends on how much the 5.6.0 will lack or if it's more like "please just upgrade to 5.6.1" answer to bugs and no easy cherry picks. the 5.5.1 accumulated 3.5 months of changes and we never did get enough cherry-picks done for 5.5.0 in order to be happy with it.
<yofel> :/
 * yofel hears a "please update" echo
<soee_> so 16.04 will never officially get 5.6 ?
<Mirv> anyway it's quite impossible to say "yes 5.6 will be in 16.04" since they don't commit to any specific release date. if there's just one more week delay to come (not unusual), we're practically past feature freeze before packaging and building can start, which might take a week or so at minimum (sans unexpected build failures)
<yofel> yeah
<Mirv> soee_: I'd love to land it as SRU but I doubt we can convince enough people that 5.5.1 -> 5.6 will be a safe SRU
 * soee_ thinks we need some lobby team :D
<yofel> which curiously is a very ubuntu-unusal way to do things... As we're used to ubuntu teams filing FFE's for everything and pushing stuff to the archive a week before final freeze ^^
<blaze> no chances for qt5.6 in xenial, that's right
<Mirv> it would require FFe in any scenario, but for LTS FFe:s are also (or at least should be) a bit harder. if 5.6.0 is a really solid release from initial weeks of testing then maybe at end of Feb / beginning of March. 5.3.0 was pretty solid. (5.2.0, 5.4.0, 5.5.0 not so)
<yofel> Ok, so lets revisit that in a ~month or so. Maybe we can also track down the qtbugs for issues relevant for us and cherry pick those
<yofel> thanks in any case
<BluesKaj_> the force overwrite command on my laptop doesn't work with tha t xapian block
<BluesKaj_> dependency
<BluesKaj_> worked here on the desktop just fine
<soee> medd sddm does not work on Intel profile :/
<yofel> what?!?
<blaze> can someone package kdev-python3 btw?
<vylu> btw, what output do you get from "loginctl show-session <session_id> when using SDDM 0.13.0? for me it shows "Active=no" "Status=online". With SDDM 0.11.0 everything is OK. 
<vylu> I suspect bug in SDDM /systemd-login or somewhere, but not sure, maybe I'm the only one with such problems. 
<yofel> blaze: please file a packaging request
<clivejo> how does one file a package request?
<blaze> via launchpad I guess
<yofel> blaze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<yofel> please also add the 'kubuntu' tag, so it shows up on our todo list
<BluesKaj> so how do we get past this libxapian dependency blockage? , the force overwrite worked on my desktop , but not on the laptop
<blaze> okay
<acher88> BluesKaj: On xenial I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583222/
<acher88> which seemed to work around it
<clivejo> yofel: you online later?
<yofel> clivejo: probably
<BluesKaj> acher88, thanks dpkg -P libxapian-1.3-4 worked on the laptop :-)
<snele> this should be fixed for 16.04 :)
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1490618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490618 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Ship qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin and libqt5qml-graphicaleffects by default" [Medium,Confirmed]
<snele> to have plasmoid working "out of box" from kde-look
<snele> *plasmoids
<yofel> milestone updated
<soee> yofel: if i try to switch to Intel profile, i have black screen instead of sddm
<yofel> file a bug report
<yofel> could be the same problem that other intel users run into
<soee> this would be sddm bug ?
<blaze> can't see broken libxapian in the updates, probably removed
<yofel> already fixed I believe
<soee> blaze: i forced update, and after that there was some newer version available
<yofel> soee: no idea without actual logs
<soee> so probably new verion hits you
<yofel> but as I have optimus as well I might be able to reproduce that over the weekend
<soee> yofel: ok
<yofel> anyone else having a broken screenlock after wakeup from suspend? I get a message on the screen that the screelock is broken and that I should unlock the session using loginctl
<soee> Quintasan: ^ you had this problems ?
<yofel> that's on xenial. Seems to work fine on wily
<yofel> didn't really try to debug it yet
<mamarley> soee: Regarding your sddm problem, can you try with an NVIDIA driver from the 358 series?  I think I might know what is going on here.
<soee> mamarley: try to switch to Intel when running 358 ?
<mamarley> soee: Yes.
<soee> ok, give me few minutes
<soee> brb ill reboot
<soee> mamarley: ping
<mamarley> soee: Switching sonar to active! PONGPONGPONGPONG!
<mamarley> soee: Did it work?
<soee> yofel, mamarley: the situation is: i have installed 358 without purging current version, just did apt-get install nvidia-358. Then i rebooted. Than i switched to Intel profile through Nvidia Settings and logout - sddm showed up (so here it works). Than i tried to login ... 10 times without success (after entering password iv seen command line screen for 1 second and i was moved back to sddm). So i rebooted and now wfter third attempt i was 
<soee> able to login and i'm on Intel profile.
<yofel> o.O
<mamarley> soee: I think I know what is going on here.  Starting with 361, the packaging for the NVIDIA driver enables the NVIDIA EGL library, and I don't think the Optimus thing accounts for that.  It shouldn't be too hard to add though, let me check...
<soee> mamarley: ok :)
<acher88> yofel: no problem unlocking after resume so far with xenial packages
<yofel> k, thanks
<acher88> only tried couple of times though, as dont normally have that set
<soee> yofel: does the log history says anything important when it comes to sddm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583546/ ?
<soee> this one is syslog
<soee> there is often sddm, sddm-helper or sddm-greater mentioned
<yofel> nothing particulary unusual
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583564/
<soee> sddm-helper	pam_systemd(sddm-greeter:session): Cannot create session: Already running in a session
<soee> some error also: [system] Rejected send message, 10 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.25" (uid=0 pid=1514 comm="/usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.6" (uid=0 pid=846 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")
<vip> hello, anybody with wily&plasma 5.5? I cannot resize desktop widgets (applets), the handler does not even shows for 2/3 widgets
<soee> vip: do you hover widget for a 3-5 seconds ?
<snele> soee: there is new bug with breeze sddm theme and intel graphics so I don't know if you have affected because you have optimus
<snele> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358171
<ubottu> KDE bug 358171 in kcm_sddm "Breeze theme breaks sddm - login screen presented three times" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<vip> soee: hover does not work, I've to click&hold for few seconds
<snele> vip: to resize widget in 5.5 you have to click and hold on widget to see the handler
<soee> i do not have to click on widget, just hover it, but i have only clock on desktop so it mith be auto focused
<snele> and thats not a bug, that is the feature in 5.5
<vip> great
<soee> vip: do you have maybe hold and drag feature enabled ? (Desktop Settings -> Extras)
<soee> snele: i see only one instance of sddm here
<snele> vip: right click on desktop>desktop settings>tweaks tab. here you have option about resizing widgets
<vip> snele: thank you, checked by default
<vip> But I really like that feature, the problem is, it is default, and hard to guess
<snele> vip: yea and its very very UNintuitive
<vip> and I don't really know what's the point of click&hold, because you've got locked your desktop like 99% time
<vip> ok, but thank you snele, soee
<vip> and do you have bug on tray, when some icons are empty?
<soee> yes
<soee> this is partially related to QT bug
<vip> does something else that logout/login helps for you?
<vip> or killing plasmashell (not always work)
<soee> open systray properties, disable network manager and audio entries, apply changes and enable them again
<vip> soee: temporary fix or permanent?
<soee> temporary workaround not fix
<vip> so it is easier to kill plasma and start it again
<Odur> Shouldn't topic say "Apps 15.12.1" now?
<soee> Odur: nope
<soee> there is some mix i think
<Odur> soee: Ok, just wondered because build status isn't updated in two days for 15.12.0. I thought you had moved on to .1
<yofel> the status page tracks .1 now
<yofel> I just didn't update the topic because we're more working on merges than .1 really
<Odur> yofel: I see. One more question. Why aren't spectacle and kde-l10n in ppa?
<yofel> kde-l10n shouldn't even be listed, spectacle isn't packaged
<Odur> yofel: Thanks for clarification :)
<mamarley> soee: I have just uploaded to ppa:mamarley/staging a new version of ubuntu-drivers-common which should in theory fix your sddm black screen on Intel issue.  I haven't the foggiest clue if it actually works though since I don't have an Optimus system.
<soee> mamarley: ill check it
<mamarley> Thanks for guinea-pigging! :)
<soee> mamarley: after adding your ppa, on nvidia profiel i had black screen where sddm should be, and on intel profile white screen (all tested on 361). Purging your ppa changed nothing, i had to switch to 358 and now i am able to login
<mamarley> soee: Argh, OK.  If you want to install 361 again and have it work, you should be able to install 361 and then remove the nvidia-related alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf.
<soee> mamarley: how can i remove those alternatives ?
<mamarley> soee: The easiest way is to use the "galternatives" program.
<soee> uhm, it ask for a password when i run it an then is gone :)
<soee> (gksu:3744): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<mamarley> I guess try running it "sudo galternatives" from the command line.  It works fine here; that's weird.
<soee> ok now runing it from krunner worked
<mamarley> But you need to remove the alternative after you install the 361 driver, otherwise it will get added back.
<mamarley> And then run "sudo ldconfig"
<soee> now i see no nvidia entry on the list
<mamarley> soee: Do you see "x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf" in the left column?
<soee> ah yes, one entry inside
<soee> mesa stuff
<mamarley> soee: Which version of the NVIDIA driver do you have installed?
<soee> 358, upgrading to 361
<mamarley> OK, check again after upgrading and then remove the nvidia-related alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf.
<soee> yes they already are there
<soee> 2 entries
<soee> i should be interested in *egl_conf only ?
<mamarley> Remove both of them and then sddm should work fine for both nvidia and intel.
<soee> ignore entries in*_gl_conf ?
<mamarley> soee: Yes, don't touch the regular gl one.
<soee> ok, let me reboot
<soee> mamarley: ok, login on nvidia profile works fine :)
<mamarley> When I get home I will put my laptop in Optimus mode and see if I can figure out why the ubuntu-drivers-common thing didn't work.
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.3: X/LANDING, Apps 15.12.1: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<soee> mamarley: ok, tell me than how it was on your machine :) thanks for your time
<soee> !kalternatives
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kalternatives
<soee> !package kalternatives
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package kalternatives
<mamarley> soee: How do you switch between NVIDIA and Intel modes?
<soee> mamarley: when DE works, using Nvidia Settings gui, otherwise cli - prime-select
<mamarley> OK, thanks!
<mamarley> (My laptop has a hardware mux, so I had never tried this before.)
<soee> hmm system installs kalternatives yet it can't find it after ..
<soee> ha got it!
<soee> kcmshell4 kalternatives
<soee> qt gui for managing alternatives
* tepper.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<clivejo> yofel: pingu
<yofel> clivejo: hm?
<clivejo> time to go through a merge with me?
<yofel> clivejo: not today, sorry. Taking care of some stuff then I have to clean the apartment. I'll be home tomorrow evening and should get back to merges then
<clivejo> ok, Im watching Pingu
<soee> yofel: 5.5.3 announcement ? :)
<clivejo> very entertaining
<soee> sorry for bothering again but i like when everything is handled to the end :D
<yofel> sure, me too, but that also includes more fixing, so I'll do that tomorrow I guess
<clivejo> who dirtied the apartment?
<soee> ah ok, i thought all is already fine with packages
<amichair> to whom it may concern: since I got the plasma 5.5.1 update from the ppa yesterday, vlc is broken - this wordaround works for now: https://www.reddit.com/r/VLC/comments/3oyjl8/vlc_crops_video_into_a_corner_no_setting_correct/?ref=readnext_0
<amichair> (on 15.10)
<soee> 5.5.3 i would say :)
<amichair> it's the latest available one in the ppa...
<amichair> btw plasma 5 still crashes all the time. it's been pretty bad. one user I got onto kubuntu a few years ago who was pleased with it since then, recently moved back to windows due to how unstable and broken kde 5/plasma 5 was :-/
<ScottK> amichair: That sounds like someone who should have been running an LTS release.
<mparillo> I followed this thread: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=207705&p=2 and tried to change my login theme (System Settings > Startup and Shutdown > Login Screen (SDDM)), but I cannot pick that option (using Plasma 5.5.3 on Xenial).
<acher88> mparrilo: why? what happens when you try?
<acher88> !package sddm-theme-maui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package sddm-theme-maui
<acher88> That maui one and a couple I pinched off chakra seems to work here
<acher88> for that matter, breeze works.
<acher88> On a VM though. Have lightdm still on my real machines
<mparillo> acher88: I click on it and nothing happens. I can click on the other three options. I just checked on Manjaro (where the multiple login occurs much worse), and I can change themes. Note this does not occur on a VM, only on real HW (and to read the threads Intel HW).
<mparillo> I switched to Maui on Manjaro, but have not re-booted.
<acher88> ah. not that specifically, but similar strangeness with sddm is why I stuck with lightdm on real hardware
<mparillo> LightDM was great for me because it came with a guest login.
<amichair> ScottK: Possibly. Though being stuck with old versions of some applications was also problematic.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-21
<edimensionz> hi guys. anyone around?
<edimensionz> where can i report bugs for the new plasma 5.5.3 from backports repo?
<edimensionz> nvm found it
<vip> hola
<soee> hiho
<Mirv> yofel: Qt 5.6 release has now a target schedule of release 1 week after feature freeze, Feb 24th...
<Mirv> so let's see in early March
<yofel> Mirv: ok, thanks for the heads up
<mparillo> Anybody having trouble with libxapian-1.3-5 when trying to update 16.04?
<soee> some had
<soee> force overwrite it, but it will be removed anyway i think after that
<mparillo> If you mean sudo apt-get -f install    that did not work for me
<vpinon> hello, having a look at http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/ I see it failing
<vpinon> how could I help fixing this? the problem is not very clear to me (isn't it a lintian error?)
<yofel> sitter: ^
<clivejo> where did the count numbers go on KCI?
<yofel> possibly a victim of performance optimization. Harald was looking at fixing the crazy page load times
<clivejo> oh
<sitter> 06:43:42 KCI-E :: E: kdenlive: menu-icon-not-in-xpm-format usr/share/pixmaps/kdenlive.png
<sitter> 06:43:42 
<sitter> 06:43:42 KCI-W :: W: kdenlive: command-in-menu-file-and-desktop-file kdenlive usr/share/menu/kdenlive:4
<sitter> vpinon: linitian error and warning 
<vpinon> sitter: I moved the menu icon from xpm to png to fix debian dep-11 pbm
<vpinon> how to satisfy everyone? ...
<acher88> mparillo: this worked in my case http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583222/
<mparillo> I wonder if I need to do a clean install (though I heard there is still a bug on Ubiquity). I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/14589593/
<yofel> mparillo: lp 1536093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1536093 in xapian1.3-core (Ubuntu) "package libxapian-1.3-5 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/xapian-core/stopwords/dutch.list', which is also in package libxapian-1.3-4 1.3.3-0ubuntu2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536093
<yofel> the "fix" for it needs fixing
<acher88> mparillo: 'sudo dpkg -P libxapian-1.3-4' then 'sudo apt-get install -f' worked here for the same prob as yours 
<acher88> maybe not ideal, but it did the job and everything is fine and where it should be afterwards
<mparillo> acher88: Your solution appears to work, thank you. 
<mparillo> yofel: I noticed the bug report (thank you) had a similar (but not identical fix) sudo dpkg -P libxapian-1.3-4 1.3.3-0ubuntu2 Does the additional 1.3.3-0ubuntu2 do anything?
<yofel> I don't think so.. -P should just take the package name
<soee_> yofel: is plasma 5.5.3 already in Xenial archive ?
<yofel> no, I still have to get a DMB member to fix the upload permissions
<blaze> I still have 5.4.3
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<blaze> found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1387300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1387300 in Kubuntu PPA "missing kdev-python3 package" [Undecided,New]
<blaze> why in kubuntu-ppa?
<yofel> well, it can be in both products, let me add the missing stuff
<blaze> btw i've packaged kdev-pyhton3 for wily earlier, but when I tried to copy and rebuild it for xenial got a buildfail
<blaze> needs further investigation
<blaze> too bad it needs python3.4
<blaze> i've got the packages though
<yofel> there was a release a couple days ago, does that work with py3.5?
<blaze> no
<yofel> hm, would be nice to know if scummos intendds to fix that ~soon
<yofel> feature freeze is in a ~month
<blaze> I can patch CMakeLists.txt but not sure this is a good idea
<soee_> what version of PHP will Xenial have by default ?
<blaze> soee_: 7 is now default one
<soee_> oh ?
<soee_> i have 5.6 :/
<blaze> 7.0 is here as well and installs by default when you type: apt install php
<soee_> blaze: ok but lamp-server^ command still creates one for 5.6
<yofel> soee_: the task seems to still pull in libapache2-mod-php5 instead of libapache2-mod-php
<soee_> yofel: i have purge php and installed it again, have php7 now
<yofel> soee_: judging from the mail to ubuntu-devel last week, moving to php7 is being worked on, but there's some breakage along the way, so the target version is still fuzzy
 * yofel would expect it to be 7 in the end though
<soee_> uhm but it is installing 7 atm.
<yofel> yes, but 7 is in universe right now. So not the "officially" supported version
<soee_> well it works pretty good
<yofel> soee_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-January/039117.html
<soee_> yofel: are you finishing Wily 5.5.3 today maybe ?
<yofel> possibly, looks like I have to investigate a full qtbase-abi transition. But I'll look into it once I'm home
<yofel> if not, it'll have to wait till saturday as I won't be around much tomorrow
<soee_> ok :)
<blaze> well, python3.5 support comes along with kf5 http://blog.svenbrauch.de/2015/10/10/kate-kdevelop-sprint-in-berlin/
<ari-tczew> can anyone shortly answer, when the newest kde4libs will be uploaded to xenial-proposed? the current version is causing some FTBFS
<yofel> ari-tczew: wasn't planned for a couple more days, but I can upload it today if it's just kde4libs
<ari-tczew> yofel: would be nice! I tried your version from git and it fixed FTBFS in my PPA. however, I've seen already *.16 as latest.
<yofel> probaby in apps 15.12.1, I'll look at it
<ari-tczew> many thanks yofel
<Riddell> I'd ask if anyone can help this person but his footer prevents me https://paste.kde.org/ptdirut0e
<yofel> lol
<ari-tczew> Riddell: forward it to upstream :-)
<Riddell> I can't!
<genii> Only he is the intended recipient!
<mamarley> But now anyone can look at it on the KDE pastebin!
<genii> Maybe reply with something like: please forward to the proper mailing list at XXX@yyy.zzz
<sheytan> hey guys. Still fighting with the 5.5 update? :D
<yofel> well, more bugs then people working on it -.-
<yofel> although there seem to be a couple people that manage to use it, so that's progress I guess ^^
<clivejo> I manage to use it, but not a fan of it
<sheytan> yofel: I'm using it. Works fine but could be better. Plasma crashes sometime. What's the main problem, there wasn't that much time needed before
<yofel> the backports mostly, and less people doing work
<yofel> also merges, but that's mostly a blocker for apps now
 * yofel tried merging kdelibs - it ended bad
<yofel> so much for merges being easy. Let see if I finally got everything I need reverted
<yofel> kdelibs uploaded
<valorie> I miss scarlett being here! but it looks like she's caught in the whirlwind of SCALE and ubucon
<valorie> which I couldn't force myself to attend
<valorie> so good on her for going
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-22
<genii> Hm
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> would rather see those green
<soee_> yofel: from G+ "The update will remove fcitx-frontend-qt5 and kill all fcitx input on qt5 based applications."
<totof-at-work> hi all
<totof-at-work> I've posted a problem on ubuntu forum and I need help for tracking my issue with plasma 5.5.3 on Wily
<totof-at-work> my issue is : high CPU consumption whe executing "apt update" in a Konsole on KDE
<totof-at-work> when not logged in KDE and executing apt update in a tty1 for example ... no problem
<yofel> soee: probably the same qtbase-abi issue as other things
<totof-at-work> no high CPU consumption no memory consumtion and no apt-check processes forked
<yofel> what exactly uses the CPU time when that happens?
<soee> totof-at-work: did you checked what process ses this CPU power ?
<totof-at-work> apt-check processes ar forked I've about maybe 30 or 50 processes and all are using memory and CPU so my eight cores are at 100% and 8G are consumed
<totof-at-work> no more response from my computer need to reboot
<yofel> oh wow, someone other than me is actually affected by that
<totof-at-work> and the worst is : more I execute the apt update command more the consumption is and more apt-check porcesses I have :(
<totof-at-work> I tested this issue "successfully" on wily and xenial
<totof-at-work> but xenial is on a vbox machine so less problematic :)
<yofel> yeah, I know what you mean. Let me think if there's an actual solution for this other than the hack I'm using
<totof-at-work> I think the bug occurs since plamsa 5.5.3 and framework 5.18 
<yofel> it shouldn't... but I wonder if it got worse...
<totof-at-work> in plamsa 5.4.3 packages and 5.15 framework no problem
<totof-at-work> test it successfully also with netrunner 17
<totof-at-work> directly after the install : (plasma 5.4.3) no problem ... but after the upgrade to 5.5.3 .. bingo my vm as the issue
<totof-at-work> any help for tracking the issue will be appreciated .. and also a workaround :)
<yofel> totof-at-work: could you check if uninstalling plasma-discover-updater helps?
<totof-at-work> yes ... checking enaged :D
<yofel> the notifier has at least one code point where it spawn apt-check
<yofel> (that apt-check can run an infinite amount of processes in parallel is another bug though)
<yofel> *spawns
<totof-at-work> need to deinstall muon
<totof-at-work> heu ..muon-updater and muon-notifier :)
<yofel> muon-* are empty packages now
<totof-at-work> ok it is removed
<totof-at-work> trying to apt update ... if I cut the connection ... that's the issue again :D
<yofel> you might have to restart plasma 
<yofel> in case the notifier is still loaded
<totof-at-work> no notifier process except akonadinewmail notifier and cups notifier :)
<yofel> it's a plasma plugin, no seperate process
<totof-at-work> problem occurs again
<yofel> kill plasmashell, start a new one and then try again
<totof-at-work> come back again .. after a reboot
<totof-at-work> 8G consumes in about 15 secs
<totof-at-work> ok I confirm ... plasma-discover-updater has the issue
<totof-at-work> without this package no more apt-check process
<blaze> I've packaged kdevplatform beta, that was exausting :)
<blaze> now it's time for kdevelop, this should be easier
<yofel> totof-at-work: "good", can you please file the discover bug?
<totof-at-work> you mean fill ?
<yofel> create one, yes
<totof-at-work> ok ... what is the url for filling a bug
<totof-at-work> I'm not a noob on KDE and Kubuntu but no need for that till now :)
<yofel> totof-at-work: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=muon&format=guided
<yofel> thanks for the debugging help :)
<yofel> on that page, select 'notifier' as component
<totof-at-work> no problem ... loving KDE is long way to perfection .. and help is always on my mind :)
<totof-at-work> ok now I've my new account :)
<yofel> once you're done please give me the link to the bug so I can confirm it. As I saw that too a while ago
<totof-at-work> bug 358359
<ubottu> bug 358359 in Russian Ubuntu Projects forum "Доработать новую структуру форума" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358359
<yofel> kde 358359
<ubottu> KDE bug 358359 in notifier "HIgh cpu consumption and apt-check process infinte fork" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358359
<yofel> totof-at-work: thanks
<totof-at-work> you're welcome .... your work is great and if I can help ...
<totof-at-work> and of course all KDE community is great ... 
<totof-at-work> thanks for help :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<claydoh> are we ready to announce plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-backports, or is it not quite ready?
<claydoh> or did we miss making one?
<marco-parillo> I believe the password to the Kubuntu.org site is tightly controlled.
<marco-parillo> claydoh: Are you still running 15.10?
<claydoh> marco-parillo: no, but looking to follow up with a question someone has in the mailing list
<marco-parillo> I believe it works. If 15.10 is like 16.04, the kicker icons did not translate, so I needed to sudo poweroff after the upgrade, and when I restarted, I had to remove some icons from my favorites and re-add them.
<claydoh> actually, yes I am running 15.10 on my kodi box, the upgrade was mostly fine, had a minor issue with panel autohide
<claydoh> otherwise zero problems
<marco-parillo> Well, I could put something on the Kubuntu Wire and on G+, but I got a complaint because something like that typically goes to http://kubuntu.org/news/ and then it goes to the vaious planets and then my wire posts, which also go to the planets got viewed as spam.
<soee> there are yet some things to be done before announcement
<_Groo_> hi/2all
 * sheytan just recovered from a black screen after paying with nouveau and nvidia drivers
 * sheytan thinks that the GIU for driver manager doesn't install nvidia back fully after you switch to nouveau
<sheytan> I did the installation in terminal (of nvidia packages) and X starts, no black screen
<sheytan> what might be the problem?
<blaze> you can debug GUI
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-23
<valorie> wxl: are you lxqt folks hungry for the newest Qt version?
<valorie> we're trying to get some movement on Qt 5.6 without much success yet
<BluesKaj> evening folks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> moin
<lordievader> How is it going in the land of Kubunut?
<lordievader> Kubuntu*
<yofel> well, I managed to reproduce the "no audio" issue people reported on wily..
<lordievader> No audio at all? Is it PA?
<yofel> probably. I only have "Dummy Output" in PA. The kernel recognises everything fine
<lordievader> That's odd...
<acher88> indeed. only got a VM to test wily in here, so not sure that will be much help vs real sound hardware?
<lordievader> I suppose 'pulseaudio -vvvv' output might give a clue.
<yofel> D: [pulseaudio] module-always-sink.c: Autoloading null-sink as no other sinks detected.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> odd thing is, this already worked fine after updating plasma..
<lordievader> Playing audio directly to Alsa works I presume?
<yofel> so adding myself to the audio group fixed things...
<yofel> but that shouldn't be needed
<lordievader> You weren't a member?
<yofel> I would have to check again, but that's not a group you're in by default AFAIR
<lordievader> I thought it was a group you are in by default. Without it you could did not have access to the soundcard IIRC.
<yofel> I think you're not in so arbitrary processes can't access the soundcard and block the mixer out. While PA is supposed to have an ACL that whitelists it
<yofel> it's been a long time since I looked into this though
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> :D
<soee> https://youtu.be/y0vRwLyJi2M?t=5m34s
<soee> "when you upgrade (windows) switch to linux" :)
<BluesKaj> soee, I dumped windows on my machines this week , wasn't using it
<acher88> Have win 8.1 on 2nd HD here. got to be at least a year since I booted it :)
<soee> yofel: @sound issue: [17:04] <six86> yofel: lordievader: Just fixed it by "sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio" and "sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio"
<valorie> hmmm, doesn't soee's fix mean that there is some config that should be erased on upgrade?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-24
<franklin_> Hi
<franklin_> I have some questions about overwriting kubuntu 15.10 (kde plasma 5) default settings
<franklin_> in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/layout.js comments from J. Riddles said that this file would replace /usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.desktop/layout.js, and it did.  But I couldn't find out any settings pointing this out
<franklin_> why and how it could replace the original desktop layout.js?
<valorie> franklin_: can you give a bit more context?
<franklin_> And in plasma5, it didn't read /etc/kde4rc, and in the source  code of kconfig it seems to read /etc/kde5rc, but I tried without success
<valorie> I would assume from the names that kubunt-default-settings conflicts from the standard plasmashell layout there
<valorie> but without context it's hard to say
<franklin_> wait  a minute
<valorie> pastebin if it's long
<franklin_> http://pastebin.com/DENGZ5G6
<franklin_> in Kubuntu 15.10, only /etc/kde4rc exists
<franklin_> I didn't find a configuration specifying to find layout.js under /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/
<valorie> thank you franklin_ -- one of the devels will have to look at that
<valorie> if nobody answers you (it is Sunday), then please write to kubuntu-devel list
<franklin_> I'd like to customize the default desktop and the default panel for my ezgo
<franklin_> OK, I used to post on Kubuntu forum but someone told me to ask in irc channel :D
<valorie> right, the devels don't usually use or answer on the forums
<valorie> that is for users helping users, as is the Kubuntu-user list
<valorie> however, the devel list is read by all the developers
<franklin_> Thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<justin_time> Hi, I'm looking for the maintainer of the "tomahawk"-package. Can someone please help me to find the right contact person? The maintainer is "Kubuntu Developers" and so I should be correct here, or?
<soee> hi, justin_time
<soee> talk to yofel - he did tomahawk packaging once i think. he can also point oher packager to do this maybe (clivejo, sglarck or ovidiu-florin)
<justin_time> soee: ok. Thank you for the info!
<lordievader> But do keep in mind that it is the weekend, response times are slow ;)
<blaze> i've packaged kdevelop from git, much better now than the first beta
<blaze> gonna use it on regular basis
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Trojita-Qt-0.6-Client
<Maxiride> goddamit I can finally confirm that issue I've been talking about (pc freeze, have to force shutdown it) comes from the update manager I guess. Ran a sudo apt-get update and everything froze except for the hdd led which started blinking and stayd always on.
<Maxiride> the most curious part is that in Ksyslog I v
<Maxiride> I have no red lines
<blaze> Maxiride: try "apt update" instead of "apt-get"
<Maxiride> worked fine
<blaze> it's strange, kind of
<blaze> have you checked your hdd btw? and what're your chipset and south bridge controller?
<Maxiride> Damn..
<Maxiride> Just the time to finish writing that it worked fine, few seconds later everything froze
<Maxiride> The best part.. Kubuntu won't boot now.. I can select if from the grub screen, I see the kubuntu logo and then the screen starts turning on and off
<Maxiride> I can't even enter a tty
<blaze> Maxiride: > blaze | have you checked your hdd btw? and what're your chipset and south bridge controller?
<blaze> it looks like hdd is failing
<Maxiride> I don't know what you are talking about.. And now I'm chatting from the phone luckily.
<Maxiride> My hdd is fine I guess, never had any issue
<Maxiride> Luckily I've a pendrive with the kububtu live image
<Maxiride> Is there a way to do a rollback of the ppas from a live session?
<Maxiride> So I can remove the backports landing maybe
<blaze> try to do chroot and then run ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/whatever-was-here
<blaze> ppa-purge should be installed
<Maxiride> Backports-landing is the ppa I had, waiting for the live image to boot and I will try
<Maxiride> How can the terminal from the live session know to operate on the / directory instead on itself?
<blaze> run "sudo chroot /media/kubuntu/your-pc-root-partition-here"
<Maxiride> Ok
<blaze> partition should be mounted previously
<Maxiride> Done
<Maxiride> Ppa also remove I guess
<Maxiride> Got a bunch of /usr/sbin/ppa-purge lines XXX /dev/null access denied
<blaze> uhm, yeah, probably you should mount /dev from your live session
<Maxiride> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CLBzj2odQ8yJMIgpCHbo
<blaze> do it from another terminal session, not chroot
<Maxiride> Sorry but the system is with Italian language
<Maxiride> Ook
<Maxiride> Odd, /dev is inside the /parition, how is it that it didn't got mounted?
<blaze> nothing is get mounted when you're in chroot, one should always do it manually
<Maxiride> In chroot if I do ls, the dev folder appears
<blaze> but is it empty?
<Maxiride> No
<Maxiride> Got folders mapper pts, shm, and a bunch of files
<blaze> what's the output of "ls /media/kubuntu/your-pc-root-partition" ?
<blaze> err
<blaze> * what's the output of "ls /media/kubuntu/your-pc-root-partition/dev" ?
<Maxiride> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LB4osv1CSjSfkI1oMmX3
<Maxiride> Second ls incoming, a second
<Maxiride> Same as the ls done in the chroot terminal
<Maxiride> Except folders a colored :)
<blaze> okay
<lordievader> Maxiride: You are chrooting to fix an install? Did you bindmount /dev?
<Maxiride> Uhm bindmount? I'm not that expert sorry :(
<Maxiride> you mean mounting it in a tmp folder manually?
<blaze> nope
<lordievader> No, mount --rbind /dev /media/kubuntu/your-pc-root-partition/dev
<Maxiride> Do I have to run it in a normal terminal or in the chroot terminal?
<blaze> normal
<Maxiride> Done
<Maxiride> No errors
<Maxiride> The ppa purge command in the chroot shell however still says /dev/null access denied
<lordievader> Maxiride: Can you access it manually?
<Maxiride> Yep from dolphin yes
<lordievader> Dolphin? Inside the chroot? I meant, can you access it manually from within your chroot.
<lordievader> You are running the ppa-purge from a chroot, right?
<Maxiride> Yes I am running ppa purge Fronza a chroot shell and yes I can enter it
<Maxiride> Sent a pic of it few messages before
<lordievader> But can you access /dev/null from within the chroot?
<Maxiride> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LB4osv1CSjSfkI1oMmX3
<Maxiride> Cd null, null is not a directory
<blaze> echo "something" > /dev/null
<Maxiride> Access denied
<blaze> hmm
<lordievader> Maxiride: That root@kubuntu is the chroot?
<Maxiride> Yes
<lordievader> What is the output of 'ls -l /dev/'?
<Maxiride> I get the full list of the files and folders along with they permissions settings
<Maxiride> Same as the screenshot already posted but with this extra info
<lordievader> Yes, I am interested in the permissions ;)
<blaze> ls -l /dev/null
<Maxiride> So ls -l /dev/null is crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 ott 21 17.49
<blaze> correct :)
<Maxiride> From the ls -l dev instead do you need all the files permissions?
<blaze> that's enough I guess
<Maxiride> I just want to let you know guys that I can accept doing a full re-install of the / partition, I didn't add much software
<Maxiride> So I can easily recover from a clean install
<lordievader> Hmm, that does look allright.
<lordievader> You can echo stuff to /dev/null outside of the chroot?
<Maxiride> Yeah, no errors
<lordievader> Hmm, then I'd break down your chroot and set it up again.
<Maxiride> And no messages also, just a new command line
<Maxiride> Lordievader is that complicate? As said I can "accept" redoing a clean install of /
<blaze> Maxiride: maybe this will give you a clue https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<blaze> check if you've done everything correctly
<lordievader> Maxiride: The easiest is just rebooting and setup the chroot again.
<Maxiride> I'll try to follow and redo the steps under update failure
<Maxiride> Lordievar I can't renter a tty from a normal boot
<Maxiride> Enter*
<Maxiride> Lordievader
<lordievader> What is a normal boot, in this case?
<Maxiride> I mean, turn on the pc, choose kubuntu from grub
<lordievader> Not even in the rescue mode?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, check pm
<lordievader> Why did that need to go over pm?
<lordievader> Maxiride: That is probably easiest for you, boot into the rescue mode and fix the install from there.
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader nm
<BluesKaj> bbl
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> sorry for the long absence
<ovidiu-florin> I had to take care of some things
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: How do I add the DEBSIGN_KEYID from ~/.devscripts back?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: have you managed to have some progress on prettifyng the packaging docs?
<ovidiu-florin> if not, when are you available?
<ovidiu-florin> let's have a "sprint" and take care of that
<ovidiu-florin> by the way: yofel clivejo and sgclark congratulations on getting plasma 5.5.3 out
<ovidiu-florin> and also apps
<ovidiu-florin> you guys rock
<ovidiu-florin> a very very heavy rock
<ovidiu-florin> has anyone started on a news article for this?
<ahoneybun> I have not, a sprint would be good
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: thanks, but apps is not out.
<yofel> and no, there's no news article for plasma because I never got it into a state where I'm happy to "announce" it
<yofel> bugs just keep piling up, even if it's mostly usable
<yofel> but feel free to announce it anyway. I'm out of bugfixing energy right now
<soee> oh, they have systemd entry in System Settings https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=limFjIPFk0A
<soee> it is their own kcm ?
<valorie> after a report of a problem with amarok after updating backports in 15.10, I get: 
<valorie> $ amarok -d --nofork
<valorie> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<valorie> unnamed app(22985): KUniqueApplication: Can't setup D-Bus service. Probably already running.
<valorie> and it doesn't start
<valorie> and doesn't show in top
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: yofel has asked us to keep quiet on 5.5.3 for a bit.
<mparillo> And welcome back. Good to see you here.
<mparillo> Whoops. I suppose I should have read the ENTIRE backlog before starting to type.
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: wb, we missed you
<valorie> it's been quiet without you or sgclark (who is at SCaLE + Ubucon)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-16
<clivejo> DarinMiller: can you spot what is wrong with kajongg?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #778: SUCCESS in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/778/
<valorie> ok, sent the RM mail as well
<valorie> now to deal with the travel lappy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/30/
<valorie> clivejo: I think I discovered the problem -- I had both the kci *and* backports-landing enabled
<valorie> ppa-purged kci and now doing that for landing
<valorie> then I'll try restarting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #128: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #130: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #64: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #344: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #129: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #305: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #131: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #88: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #86: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #148: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #89: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #87: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #149: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #375: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #241: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #376: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #242: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #43: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #67: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #70: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #73: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #44: UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #228: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #238: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #227: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #210: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #176: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #350: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #70: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #71: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #75: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #239: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #70: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #387: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #346: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #321: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #353: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #373: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #177: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #377: UNSTABLE in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #384: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #154: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #348: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/348/
<wxl> DarinMiller: congrats on your recent merge :)
<wxl> so we can indeed do merge requests against kubuntu-automation if we stick it in a project namespace on launchpad. simple solution!
<sintre> darin got married again?
<sintre> j/k :)
<DarinMiller> thx wxl :)
<DarinMiller> Still was assisted by clive and Rik.  Once of these days I will be knocking them out on my own.
<wxl> yep, these are the necessary first steps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #342: UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/342/
<sintre> wxl > people want you to take command of testing heads up :)
<wxl> sintre: well aware. i encouraged it to begin with :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #205: UNSTABLE in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/205/
<valorie> omg I just fixed my laptop
<valorie> sudo apt install --reinstall sddm
<valorie> all fixed
<sintre> gj
<sintre> that 16.04 or 16.10 one
<valorie> 16.04
<sintre> gratz :)
<valorie> so clivejo: I added your digikam PPA, and updated, and the only thing that will be installed is digikam-doc
 * valorie goes back afk
<valorie> pfff, I hadn't installed it, duh
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<DarinMiller> G'morning and afternoon.
<acheronuk> afternoon DarinMiller 
<DarinMiller> taking a short break here at work and looking into the kajongg failure on KCI.
<acheronuk> Mirv: rebuilds successful. just issue of s390x ones that I can't test possibly a tripping up point
<DarinMiller> 2 questions: Why/how does KCI flag an issue but the zesty app status show green for kajongg build?
<wxl> without looking at the particular issue, it's likely that there's some sort of packaging error rather than a build one, e.g. lintian issue
<acheronuk> where does it show green?
<wxl> KA is now a real project: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-January/011089.html
<wxl> ^^ there's a hint in there if you want something to do DarinMiller :)
<wxl> and with that i'm off to physical therapy
<acheronuk> eek: fatal: remote error: Repository '~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation' not found.
<acheronuk> that will bork that status page cron jobss....
<acheronuk> Riddell: repo url for kubuntu-automation has changed as above. will have to re-clone on weegie with the new url to keep the status page cron working I guess?
<acheronuk> Riddell: do you happen to know of anything else/scipt that codes that repo url into it?
<Riddell> nope
<acheronuk> Riddell: cool. I grep'd through KA itself and found nothing, but just wanted to double check. thank you :)
<DarinMiller> 2nd question: I looked into the rules file based on this flag in the console output: dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<DarinMiller> the kajongg rules file is quite simple and my untrained eye did not notice anything unusual ( https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kajongg/tree/debian/rules )
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: 1) where are you seeing it green? here? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.12.1_zesty.html
<acheronuk> is so, that is for the stable KDE applications staging ppa. not KCI
<acheronuk> *if so
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: Yes.  I assume the package set is different for each enviro, so thus the reason for build success in one place but not the other.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: that staging ppa is using the stable released sources from KDE, and the kubuntu_zesty_acrhive branch packaging to build them
<acheronuk> KCI is using the upstream git mater branch source and the kubuntu_unstable pacaging branch to build those
<acheronuk> so different source and different packaging for the 2
<wxl> acheronuk: so i didn't break it too bad? :(
<acheronuk> wxl: don't think so. was just not expecting that
<wxl> acheronuk: yeah unfortunately i wasn't either :(
<wxl> i tried to do the whole thing so it would just work, not change any workflow, etc., but it seems launchpad doesn't really allow for that
<wxl> the only other thing i could have done is imported it to the project as a new repo but then we'd still have to make all the changes
<acheronuk> seems so. docs etc will need to be changed if it's to stay with that new url  
<wxl> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I would have liked yofel to +1 this before it was actually implemented
<wxl> sorry guys. i was really expecting this to all have no ill effect and just be an additional feature
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> There is a little warning bell ringing very faintly that there is a reason why it was setup that way
<acheronuk> wxl clivejo - well, hopefully if there was a good reason it was set that way rather than just circumstance, it will quickly become obvious. so far it seems ok
<valorie> clivejo: didn't mention last night, but digikam from your ppa installed fine, and I went further in testing it than I've ever gone with it before
<valorie> I've never really used it, but have wanted to
<valorie> so thank you for your work
<valorie> how are we coming along with getting apps uploaded?
<valorie> and do we have an uploader for new stuff such as peruse?
<clivejo> decided to wait until a patch for Qt gets into the archive
<clivejo> PIM is still a no go
<valorie> right, I get that
<clivejo> LP 1656431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1656431 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Some KDE applications 16.10 FTbFS with Qt 5.7.1 on arm64 and ppc64el" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656431
<acheronuk> yep ^^^. apps - PIM rebuild ok with Mirv's updated Qt there, but that (a) needs to land in the archive and (b) maybe have one more change for s390x as well
<acheronuk> if it will take just a few days to fix, I would rather do that personally than upload stuff I know will FTBFS on some arches
<valorie> so things are looking good for us to participate in alpha 2, you think?
<acheronuk> 10 days away. maybe
<clivejo> I think we should
<acheronuk> clivejo: frameworks 5.28 and plasma 5.8.5 all migrated from proposed with Qt, so that helps. 
<clivejo> everything feels so slow tonigh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #5: FIXED in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #5: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #20: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/20/
<acheronuk> clivejo: what is slow?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #53: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/53/
<clivejo> kde.org, launchpad, everything really
<acheronuk> your connection again?
<clivejo> not sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #55: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/48/
<clivejo> !info groff-base
<ubottu> groff-base (source: groff): GNU troff text-formatting system (base system components). In component main, is standard. Version 1.22.3-8 (yakkety), package size 1123 kB, installed size 3136 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #17: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #20: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #17: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #779: SUCCESS in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #128: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #80: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #56: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #17: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #25: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #90: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #51: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #141: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #132: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #129: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #101: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #81: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #76: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #345: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #57: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #18: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #26: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #142: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #306: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #133: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #130: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #166: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #286: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #64: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #167: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #150: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #131: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #287: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #37: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #151: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #377: FIXED in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #38: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #69: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #243: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #377: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #368: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #347: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #354: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #351: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #322: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #209: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #210: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #385: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #343: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #349: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #79: FAILURE in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #80: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #379: FAILURE in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #248: FAILURE in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #380: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #249: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/249/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> clivejo, acheronuk: Regarding the KA URL, the only reason was that there wasn't really a fitting project to put it under, and it later became too much of a hassle for me to fix that as it breaks things in several places as you noticed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #381: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/381/
<jimarvan> hello everyone! :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #250: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #81: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #71: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/71/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #57: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/58/
<acheronuk> Mirv: parley and libkeduvocdocument seem to be ok on s390x. not got the others tested at the moment as they need more deps
<Mirv> acheronuk: I try to check bugs etc tomorrow, some health issues
<acheronuk> Mirv: not a problem. hope things are/will be ok with you
<renn0xtk9> just made a fresh install of kubuntu 16.10 
<renn0xtk9> following problem appear:
<renn0xtk9> launching systemsettings5 in konsole will say "could not find kcm_lookandfeel.  QT_PLUGIN_PATH might be not set 
<renn0xtk9> it is a 32 bit system
<renn0xtk9> anybody an idea?
<renn0xtk9> ping ?
<clivejo> renn0xtk9: how did you do the fresh install?
<renn0xtk9> clivejo download the iso burn the cd install from the cd 
<clivejo> is plasma-desktop-data installed?
<clivejo> !info plasma-desktop-data yakkety
<ubottu> plasma-desktop-data (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop data files. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 5050 kB, installed size 25209 kB
<renn0xtk9> apt-get install says  plasma-desktop-data is already installed and the newest 
<clivejo> and plasma-desktop ?
<acheronuk> no problem here on a freshly installed yakkety 32bit
<renn0xtk9> yes install asd well, it would not run if it was not there 
<renn0xtk9> it is just systemsettings5 that has problem findings its "kcm_lookandfeel
<renn0xtk9> the kcm_lookandfeel is installed but in a kcms  subdirectory
<acheronuk> wxl clivejo Darrin etc: any probs with the new KA repo path? if not, then need to go through and find refs to it in readmes/docs etc and update
<wxl> no probs here
<renn0xtk9> shall i reinstall plasma-destkop with apt-get ?
<clivejo> renn0xtk9: what are you aiming to do?
<renn0xtk9> I aim aiming to make systemsettings working so that i can change the theme of kubuntu and finally use it 
<clivejo> have you tried Plasma 5.8 in backports?
<renn0xtk9> the alternative is to acknowledge that it is deficient and there is no way to make it work and switch to open suse
<clivejo> renn0xtk9: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-5-bugfix-release-in-xenial-and-yakkety-backports-now/
<clivejo> 5.8.5 is LTS and lot more stable
<clivejo> hummm that article could be more helpful
<renn0xtk9> okay I am trying this but to me it still more sounds like a distro problem rather than upstream
<clivejo> renn0xtk9: feel free to open a bug report on LaunchPad
<wxl> simon says: you mean Launchpad
<wxl> XD
<renn0xtk9> Believe it or not I have a history of posting 100+ bugreports on launchpad, kde bugzilla among others, I have only seen 2 of them getting fix. I think it won't be worth it , being given that:
<renn0xtk9> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<renn0xtk9> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/backports
<renn0xtk9> ERROR: '~kubuntu-ppa' user or team does not exist
<clivejo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<clivejo> sudo apt-get update
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> sudo apt update
<sintre> sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> clivejo beat me to it :)
<clivejo> can someone on the website team add that to the news post please?
<acheronuk> clivejo wxl: updated the refs to /ka in packaging notes and the KA repo. the config files and and cache dirs I've left pointing to ~/.kubuntu-automation.conf etc at that makes it cleaer what it is, and not sure would not break if I tried to change that part
<wxl> acheronuk: i think that's reasonable
<acheronuk> all the changes I mede in KA are in one commit, so if it break now, easy to find the changes
<acheronuk> *made
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: hows development of Muon going?  Is there a new release for zesty?
 * acheronuk is being fumble fingered typist today
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi clivejo
<wxl> great thinking, acheronuk 
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Nothing to do really on Muon right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Bugs are fixed, or triaged.
<IrcsomeBot1> * Sick_Rimmit jumps to IRC
<marco-parillo> renn0xtk9: After you complete your full-upgrade, could you let us know if shutting down via the Kicker Application Launcher > Leave > Shut Down works?
<sick_rimmit> Hiu
<sick_rimmit> Hi
<acheronuk> wxl: was not really that much change, fortunately
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: Hi :)
<sick_rimmit> There's talk of KF5 and maybe a UI Rebuild, but Carlo would be doing that, bit above my skill set
<sick_rimmit> However, the latest code should be good just pull into KCI and build
<clivejo> have you spoken to him recently?
<sick_rimmit> No
<sick_rimmit> I did a Bugs check on it a few days ago, but all was quiet
<sick_rimmit> Did you folks get a decision on Phabricator and KDE yet ?
<clivejo> we are building it on KCI http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_muon/
 * sick_rimmit jumps off to take a look
<acheronuk> wxl: plus they are readme changes, so only relent when setting KA up. sorry, was not clear on that 
<clivejo> valorie sent in a request/tucket as far as I know
<acheronuk> s/relent/relevant
<sick_rimmit> All looks good, nice
<sick_rimmit> Which KCI server is building the Distro now, Pangea or Bytemark ?
<acheronuk> jenkins is on bytemark
<acheronuk> but the url is still the pangea one
<sick_rimmit> Oh OK, I see.
<valorie> ok, claydoh gave his +1 to wxl as release manager \0/
<valorie> so now we have a new slave I mean boss
<wxl> wow cool :)
<genii> "volunteer"
<valorie> officially
<sick_rimmit> That's great news
<acheronuk> :D
<acheronuk> wxl: ok. what next boss?
<valorie> I guess the alpha 2 will be a bit of a test run for all of us?
 * acheronuk awaits instructions
<wxl> yes, that's my feelings
<wxl> who can be my release notes slave i mean boss? :)
<valorie> is Qt stuff bubbling through now satisfactorily?
<valorie> ha, I can help with those
<acheronuk> valorie: Mirv will hopefully be updating Qtbase to fix some issues
<wxl> cuz tghat's the part i hate :)
<wxl> do we already have templates to start working with? if so, filling in the blanks as much as we can would be a good start, valorie 
<valorie> I don't like fighting with the wiki, but when it's working, it's fine
<valorie> I'll go look
<acheronuk> once I'm logged in, the ubuntu wiki is usually ok for me.
<sintre> well I did put in a request for a dancing penguin widget , no takers so far , if your bored and all
<acheronuk> just sometimes if I lose my cached login session on it, it take many tries to get logged back in again
<wxl> this would be a good week to check out the testcases and make sure that everyone's on the same page
<wxl> ugh i hope i don't have to be a community voice
<acheronuk> sintre: there did used to be a KDE package for that I think?
<acheronuk> amor?
<renn0xtk9> so  after installing backport and performing full upgrade
<renn0xtk9> it is still the exact same problem
<renn0xtk9> which confirms indeed that it is a distro related problem, totally unrelated with upstream ..
<acheronuk> upgraded 16.10 here with backports, and still cannot replicate that issue
<acheronuk> sintre: lol. https://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/000/001/357/large.png
<clivejo> I've never seen the issue you are talking about so I have no idea how to even help you renn0xtk9
<sintre> lol
<sintre> so there is a dancing penguin somewhere
<acheronuk> clivejo: me neither, and I did countless installs
<renn0xtk9> acheronuk what is you QT_PLUGIN_PATH ?
<acheronuk> sintre: nope. sadly retired now :/
<sintre> :(
<acheronuk> sintre: it was a kde4 thing, and i guess died off
<sintre> well on day maybe he'll come out of tirement hehe
<renn0xtk9> acheronuk < So why is systemsettgins5 complaining it is not set ? LOL
<sintre> i gut question on wth my o is all the time figured it would be funny to also have a breakdancing penguin as well
<sintre> os
<acheronuk> sintre:  brush up on coding and port it :P
<sintre> hah , still reading thru packaging guides , this is gonan take awhile
<sintre> maybe this time next year
<sintre> :)
<renn0xtk9> Well  anyway, i will have to draw conclusions on kubuntu... 
<acheronuk> sintre: it's still installable in trusty I guess
 * acheronuk fires up trusty VM
<sintre> renn> and that issss? suspense killing me
<renn0xtk9> now I undersand better why cannoical decided to drop the support, they have a brand and an image
<sintre> well renn> all i can say is that people will bend of backwards to help anybody , they done it for me and i've done it for others
<sintre> nothing is perfect
<valorie> Bug:1464330
<valorie> LP Bug:1464330
<valorie> bugbot!
<clivejo> LP 1464330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1464330 SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488843
<valorie> thanks clivejo
<acheronuk> huh?
<valorie> the page I'm adapting from is ooooold
<acheronuk> aha!
<acheronuk> right
<valorie> we've not done an alpha 2 that I can find since 2015
<valorie> `kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade` is not longer supported, correct?
<valorie> hasn't worked for me the past few years
<acheronuk> don't think I've ever tried it
<acheronuk> xubuntu just said they won't be doing a2
<clivejo> valorie: any update on the Phab board?
<valorie> none in my email
<valorie> believe me, I'll announce it immediately when I hear
<valorie> since I'm rubbish at setting one up
<valorie> do we really have Apps 16.04.3?
<valorie> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.12.1.php - Jan. 12
<valorie> is KCI building that
<valorie> ?
<acheronuk> valorie: in the archive, yes
<acheronuk> apps 16.12.1 are in the staging ppa, but gpgme is holding us back building the PIM part
<valorie> gosh
<acheronuk> KCI is building git master as always
<valorie> so any hope of having part of the new apps in the archive at least?
<valorie> minus PIM
<valorie> I thought that was the plan
<acheronuk> yes, me and clive are planning to do that once a few niggling issues are taken care of
<valorie> ok, good
<acheronuk> Qt related mostly
<acheronuk> valorie: [18:02] <Mirv> acheronuk: I try to check bugs etc tomorrow, some health issues
<acheronuk> valorie: so not sure if they will be sorted this week. 
<acheronuk> just hope he or his family etc are ok
<valorie> uh, we support reporting bugs on LINKEDIN?
<valorie> I think I should remove that
<acheronuk> o_O
<valorie> LP 1442512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1442512 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport-kde crash when reporting bugs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1442512
<valorie> triaged! not fixed-released
<valorie> :(
<valorie> LP 1404239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1404239 in ark (Ubuntu) "use_libarchive_for_zip_files causes problems" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404239
<valorie> lp 1413521
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1413521 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413521). The error has been logged
<valorie> geez
<valorie> this is fun
<genii> Maybe it's been flagged as a bug affecting security
<valorie> it was there, just probably a glitch
<valorie> this is a weird one, and I have no clue if it was fixed or not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1449265
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1449265 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449265). The error has been logged
<valorie> wth
<valorie> ubottu: get your stuff together
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> wow, reading bug reports can be discouraging
<valorie> and seeing how many bugs from 15.04 have still not been fixed
<sintre> would be nice if everybody just slowed the horses a bit , and fixed , whats on the table , instead of newest and best and so on
<valorie> sintre: that's not the issue
<valorie> newest and best is an effort to kill bugs anyway
<valorie> the issue is often that everyone has different ideas, and we can't always make our bugs go away without messing with other people's installs
<sintre> well you said it aint working, for the moment, maybe I could of worded that better , more focus on thos lingering issues instead of adding new features would also benefit future upgrades
<valorie> kubuntu/ubuntu/gnome installs should all be co-installable
<sintre> time useage wise
<valorie> ok, I've saved the freaking page with some typos that it won't let me fix
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<valorie> images are all broken for some reason
<valorie> we need a new set of bug reports
<valorie> otherwise should be good to start with at least
<valorie> another day I'm sure it will let me fix the typos
<sintre> not knocking but its funny it says know bug report , then has boug reporting tool crashes :)
<sintre> can only go up from there
<sintre> page looks good imo
<valorie> right and it has been crashing for over two years!
<sintre> no typo if it is there stands out enough to notice
<valorie> still usually works though
<valorie> bugs are not always easy to fix
<sintre> with some many people involved yea i can see that
<clivejo> valorie: any reply yet??
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #780: SUCCESS in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/780/
<valorie> clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/project/manage/214/
<valorie> we got it! \o/
<valorie> now somebody set it up!
<valorie> oddly enough I never got any email about it, and had to query the sysadmins about it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #247: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #102: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #82: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #130: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #123: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #75: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/75/
<acheronuk> valorie: no permissions here to do much with it apart from join it
<valorie> oh, I think anyone who wants to use it should join, and then was ask for group permissions
 * valorie goes to write an email to -devel
<acheronuk> I've joined it, but no idea on anything else re permissions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #168: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #95: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/95/
<acheronuk> nope. can't do a thing with it. oh well. good night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #159: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #288: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #38: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #248: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #124: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #96: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #131: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #293: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #166: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #83: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #103: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #100: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #169: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #279: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #168: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #40: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #294: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #167: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #346: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #101: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konversation build #38: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konversation/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #169: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #114: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #160: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #43: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #280: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konversation build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konversation/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #115: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #45: FAILURE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #289: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #70: FAILURE in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #152: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #64: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #61: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #105: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #74: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #46: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #46: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #65: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #94: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #71: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #153: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #37: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #61: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #64: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #66: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #134: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #59: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #48: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #49: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #135: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #355: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #352: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #348: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #386: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #350: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #41: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #344: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #162: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #56: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #372: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/207/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> I've started the news story about alpha 2 before it gets forgotten
<valorie> but heading to bed
<acheronuk> ok valorie. thanks :)
<Mirv> acheronuk: I just took a few mins to copy the 2372 qtbase to zesty-proposed, but please see if mitya could continue to help or for example sil2100 from Canonical, if needed, I'll be unavailable for now
<acheronuk> Mirv: ok. understood. best wishes to you
<soee> how can i remove some items in Network folder ?
<mparillo> valorie: I put some images on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Alpha2/Kubuntu and made other minor text changes.
<mparillo> As far as bugs tagged for this release, ISTR that last time only yofel could do that as our release manager. Maybe wxl can now. Once there, I can try to resurrect the query against Launchpad.
<yofel> that as nothing to do with release manager. I think that's tied to ubuntu-dev or ubuntu-bug-control, not sure
<clivejo> yofel: does that mean you have to do it?
<yofel> clivejo:  you should also be able to?
 * clivejo doesnt know or understand half of what he can do
 * clivejo really needs to be careful what I search for on Google
<clivejo> because I searched for "free will kit" it seems to think Im dying
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Lol they had to import yak's hair to make a wax works of Trump!
<acheronuk> poor Yak
<marco-parillo> Yakkety Yak
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #49: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #50: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #99: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #76: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #63: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #48: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #76: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #95: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #104: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #96: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/96/
<clivejo> anyone here?
 * acheronuk slips on invisibility cloak
<BluesKaj> afternoon napping, but yes....   :-0
 * blaze throws a large trout at clivejo
<clivejo> thanks
<acheronuk> trout for supper. yum
<clivejo> its wild boney, no?
<acheronuk> a bit yes, but nice
 * clivejo doesnt like boney fishes
 * acheronuk has some in freezer
<wxl_> mparillo: missed the context, but i am on bug control which gives me the ability to do ANYTHING as it relates to bugs
<wxl> also i've got access to the testcases, too, if anything needs to be tweaked there
<valorie> mparillo: thanks!
 * clivejo waves at valorie
<valorie> how are you tonight, clivejo?
<valorie> wxl: context was the bugs we report on our release doc
<valorie> atm, none
<wxl> kk thx valorie 
<clivejo> Im good thanks
<clivejo> valorie: see your pvts
<valorie> why are you asking me to look at my privates!
<valorie> lol
<wxl> XD
<clivejo> cause you need to check them!
 * acheronuk is confused
 * clivejo pats Rik on the back
<clivejo> what are our wish-list apps?
<clivejo> peruse, trojita, kio-gdrive?
<acheronuk> properly packaged kirigami2 if that is released?
<acheronuk> calligra 3?
<clivejo> has that been released on download.kde?
<acheronuk> dunno
<clivejo> already have permission to upload calligra
<clivejo> just waiting on the updated apps 16.12
<acheronuk> you didn't set boundary conditions on 'wishlist
<acheronuk> right. lemme think
<valorie> calligra 3.0 was released on teh 15th
<sintre> how are the new apps going
<clivejo> so so
<clivejo> should go a lot better now Qt is fixed :)
<sintre> hopefully
<sintre> most never used but once i tried imagine magik  won't even open
<clivejo> acheronuk: http://download.kde.org/stable/kirigami/ source for kirigami2-2.0.0
<clivejo> on the 12th
<clivejo> so added that too7
<valorie> https://www.calligra.org/news/calligra-3-0-released/ makes it sound like lots of packaging changes
<valorie> do we have the standalone Krita already done?
<clivejo> yes and no
<clivejo> it was sync'ed with Debian
<acheronuk> needs to sort out packaging for that then. KCI is effectively doing it now, but it source and package names would need to be changed
<acheronuk> ^^^ kirigami
<acheronuk> clivejo: I don't know if we should carry on with our current git repo and make changes like that. or have a new one?
<clivejo> they are using the same repo upstream?
<acheronuk> a new one would not match the KDE git repo name though, as they have not changed that?
<clivejo> I would quess we just use the same
<acheronuk> nope. still kirigami.git on KDE git
<clivejo> be nice to know what debian intends to do
<acheronuk> yes, well that is difficult at the moment as they are pausing a bit for stretch freezes
<acheronuk> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/988593/b/t/post/5060220/#5060220
<acheronuk> is that good news for plasma with wayland on Nvidia?
<sintre> Fixed a bug that caused hangs when using the NVIDIA driver on 32-bit x86 systems running older Linux kernel versions (e.g. 2.6.18)
<sintre> hmm this may have some relation to my konsole crashing
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you remember the link to the seed bzr repo?
<acheronuk> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.zesty
<clivejo> thanking you please
<acheronuk> Firefox awesomebar remembers everything I forget!
<sintre> ok interesting thing trying to help a netowrk troubleshoot last night , and day before , the little network widget seems to have a program inside that gives more options and details
<sintre> but krunner can''t bring it up
<clivejo> acheronuk: added that to Phab task
<sintre> and way to register that program so it can be brought up that way?
<sintre> title bar says connection editor
<clivejo> I would have liked that to display as a table, but I cant see how to do it
<sick_rimmit> Anyone got any ideas, what you might like me to build on the Elastic Hosts servers ?
<acheronuk> sintre: cp /usr/share/applications/kde5-nm-connection-editor.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/
<acheronuk> sintre: then edit that file so the last line is 'NoDisplay=false'
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: what are their capabilities/specs?
<sick_rimmit> I believe I can spin up mostly anything we need, within reason 
<sick_rimmit> Their support guy chased me up, asking how it was going, he's keen to get an idea as to what we're using them for.
<sick_rimmit> He's planning to ask their marketing folks to speak with me
<sick_rimmit> Of course I've done nothing with them so far..
<acheronuk> autopkgtests for the ppas maybe? 
<clivejo> that would be nice!
<sick_rimmit> Well with the ElasticHosts account I think you could setup lots of small instances, and have then under Jenkins control 
<sick_rimmit> I know there was talk about Phabricator
<clivejo> acheronuk: with phab working different than Trello, maybe we should use the columns for the different tasks?
<sick_rimmit> I had a crazy idea about running a CRM for Marketing etc...
<clivejo> Packaging, Website, Podcast etc
<clivejo> and use the status (colours) to indicate what stage its at?
<acheronuk> nothing says we have to keep to the same scheme as trello was. if something else makes more sense
<acheronuk> oooh. that background was a slight shock!
<clivejo> not sure how it works exactly
<clivejo> sorry, playing about here!
<acheronuk> how do you change a task colour then?
<clivejo> Priority
<acheronuk> yeah, just found that
<acheronuk> that would not be ideal
<mparillo> wxl: In the past we used to report bugs against a milestoned release (17.04) and tagged kubuntu. I tried to resurrect the query in the alpha 2 page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<clivejo> then we could sort by priority
<clivejo> wishlist stuff would be at bottom and more important stuff at top
<mparillo> I then had a little perl script that took care of some of the wiki formatting, though somebody here (was it Clive?) looked to be an expert on sed and awk.
<clivejo> I dont think we have the ability to tag tasks like we do in Trello, ie Packaging, Documentation etc
<valorie> I would look at how Calligra or Krita have theirs set up
<acheronuk> maybe see what ovidiuflorin and ahoneybun think?
<clivejo> sure, Im just adding test data
<valorie> maybe PIM is a heavy user too, dunno
<acheronuk> or https://phabricator.kde.org/project/board/100/
<acheronuk> problem is kubuntu is a multiple tentacled beast
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> and Im only interested in certain bits
<clivejo> which is why I dont like the way Neon's board it laid out
<clivejo> I mostly dont have an opinion on website stuff
<wxl> mparillo: yeah, i do do those changes if need be
<wxl> mparillo: i'm also not entirely poor with sed/awk
<IrcsomeBot1> * ahoneybun still has internet issues
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 5 days so far
<acheronuk> maybe website just keeps to itself in it's own column, and things like packaging which is where day to day work goes in has a todo, doing etc columns split?
<valorie> yikes, ahoneybun, what's going on?
<mparillo> wxl: Thank you. I do not mind pasting in those milestoned bugs. And the good news is that we have none at all. Going to be a perfect release!
<valorie> mparillo: LOL
<wxl> mparillo: hahahahah :)
<wxl> if ANYONE needs bugs triaged, feel free to send me an email with clear notes and i'll take care of it
<acheronuk> I mean more changes, rather than day to day work.
<valorie> the ones you erases were all still not fixed though
<valorie> erased
<mparillo> I left one commented out in the wiki source so I can remember the wiki syntax. Is it me, or is the Ubuntu wiki faster than it has been in years?
<valorie> at least that I could find
<wxl> mparillo: it's you. it sucks.
<valorie> it did seem to work better for me, but yes, it still sucks
<valorie> for starters, when you login, it takes you to another unrelated page!
<wxl> that's a "feature"
<valorie> which starts me off with a grrrr every time
<valorie> yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> not sure valorie just been having an outage this whole time
<wxl> and then there's the weird wiki syntax
<mparillo> valorie: then I will put back the old bugs, even though they are not milestoned for our release yet.
<valorie> mparillo: a few of those ancient ones were fixed but I couldn't find in the BRs themselves that the others were
<valorie> so we should perhaps test them and mark them fixed properly if they are
<wxl> would be a good thing to have the testers do this week
<mparillo> I jinxed it. Now I am going on one minute to authenticate to the wiki.
<valorie> yes, that part is still reallllllly slow
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I just got to wiki.ubuntu.com and the have the page I want to edit in another tab
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> *go to
<valorie> sometimes that works, usually it just wants me to login
<valorie> anyway
<valorie> we're making progress towards alpha 2, which is cool
<valorie> wxl: has someone stepped up to do all the stuff for alpha2?
<valorie> xubuntu said that they are not participating, and will not be doing it
<wxl> valorie: not yet and i'm not sure i want to. i need to talk to mate
<valorie> ok, well if I can help, give a yell
<valorie> gci is mostly over and gsoc hasn't quite started yet
<valorie> btw did you give a sentence or two to your student?
<wxl> no not yet :(
<valorie> poor child
 * valorie plays the violin
<clivejo> want to borrow my wee tiny whiney violin?
<mparillo> Bugs have been restored to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Alpha2/Kubuntu (with some older ones). I had to dual-boot back to XX where at least the cookie remembered me.
<valorie> mparillo: lol
<valorie> thank you
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan 2017 | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<acheronuk> Nice little task: https://phabricator.kde.org/T5122
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> valorie: would you ask if we can use phurl?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> yuhuuuuu
<clivejo> hi ovi one!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> your email about the pootle task woke me
<valorie> phurl is the URL shortener?
<clivejo> sorry for pinging you so much!
<clivejo> valorie: yup
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> were there other pings?
<valorie> ok, beyond phurl and wiki, anything else?
<clivejo> LOL everything!!
<valorie> nobody was around when I asked earlier, so I'll file another ticket
 * acheronuk goes to good at the phab goodie box
<clivejo> if we had a link to our phab board ie https://go.kde.org/u/9
<clivejo> use it as a hub
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> valorie: a repo?
<valorie> a repo for what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'd like a git repo for the Kubuntu podcast
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> where to put the audio feeds generator
<clivejo> LP no good?
<valorie> why do you want it on KDE infra?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> it's a small program
<valorie> LP seems like a better place
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> more suited, yes, probably...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but LP is ugly
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and Phab is pretty 😃
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and blue now 😃
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> there is no arguing about that!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'll look more into LP git
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm very caught up at work
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I have to wrap up the project for release
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and then switch teams....
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> it's very demanding
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> sorry for the MIA  guys
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I still watch the council and podcast groups
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but devel is too chatty to keep up
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and my email....
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'd just want to Shift + Delete
<valorie> chill, enjoy life
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you see https://trello.com/c/hB7zLmNP/88-disable-qt-debug-output
<acheronuk> no. not sure what to think of that.
<valorie> sounds like a good discussion for kde-core-devel ml
<valorie> should be thrashed out by everybody, not just us
<valorie> and I'll be Canonical will have something to say about it as well
<valorie> or ubuntu-core-devel
<clivejo> do you think it is still a "thing"
<valorie> what's a thing?
<valorie> oh, year-old
<valorie> yofel: is this still important? ^^^
 * acheronuk yawns
<clivejo> qtlogging
<acheronuk> oops! not yawning at the discussion. just tired :P
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-19
<clivejo> poor bot
<clivejo> meant to look into throttling it
<acheronuk> throttling it sounds even worse. poor poor bot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #781: SUCCESS in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/781/
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you used telepathy-morse or telegram-qt ?
<clivejo> !info morse zesty
<ubottu> morse (source: morse): training program about morse-code for aspiring radio hams. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-1 (zesty), package size 45 kB, installed size 235 kB
<clivejo> !info telepathy-morse zesty
<ubottu> Package telepathy-morse does not exist in zesty
<valorie> installing that awhile ago did nothing for me, or failed
<valorie> !info telegram-qt
<ubottu> Package telegram-qt does not exist in zesty
<valorie> I didn't think so
<valorie> Cutegram didn't sync with the telegram chans for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #96: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/96/
<clivejo> would be nice to get that working
<clivejo> Ive put it into the Inbox, maybe a ninja could pick it up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #59: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #295: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #249: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/136/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That package has never existed in the archives
<clivejo> but have you built it yourself and tried it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #347: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #60: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #60: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #387: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #97: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #388: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #137: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #88: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #82: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #61: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #92: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #62: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #58: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #290: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/44/
<sintre> acheronuk > thx for the tip on getting connetion editor found in krunner worked perfectly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #56: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/57/
<DarinMiller> wxl: I assume we ignore when packages names do not match .so names, i.e. http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/52/parsed_console/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #57: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #291: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/61/
<DarinMiller> calligra failing to build, rules file contains in the override_dh_auto_configure section:
<DarinMiller> dh_auto_configure -Skde -- -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DPRODUCTSET=DESKTOP
<DarinMiller> I assume the < -- > after the -Skde should not be there... or it needs a value.  I would fix if someone could give me a hint.
<DarinMiller> checking debian....
<DarinMiller> debian and neon rules file are the same.... hmmm (wrong tree, wrong forest)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #107: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #81: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #127: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #165: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #145: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #43: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #154: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #146: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #353: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #349: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #155: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #97: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #351: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #75: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #373: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #115: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #73: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #345: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/180/
<yofel> valorie, clivejo: no clue, I vaguely remember that discussion, but I haven't taken a look at that since back then either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/44/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #85: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #86: FIXED in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #117: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/117/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<acheronuk> reported the plasma-integration build issue on KCI to upstream KDE: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375290
<ubottu> KDE bug 375290 in general "Builds with Qt 5.7.1 fail on tests with 'kdeplatformtheme.cpp:333: undefined reference to `QDBusMenuBar::windowChanged(QWindow*, QWindow*)'" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: you're old
<tsdgeos> i'd say
<tsdgeos> maybe not
<tsdgeos> but there was lots of fixes around that yesterday
<tsdgeos> maybe it broke though
<tsdgeos> ignore me :D
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: yes, I know. I rebuilt the other packages related to it 1st before retrying that one again
<acheronuk> to check if changes in it's deps fixed it. didn't seem to
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: lol. ok
<clivejo> himcesjf: what was your question regarding ISO testing?
<himcesjf> clivejo: Hey, I'll be back with after a BIOS update. bbl
<himcesjf> you*
<clivejo> hi soee, whats new?
<soee> hiho clivejo, not new but i hate laptops with hybrid graphics :<
<clivejo> hate you say?  want to swap it for my piece of male bovine excrement?
<soee> :D
<himcesjf> clivejo: Back. I would like to test the dailies. I am new to the game and don't know the rules. I would appreaciate if you could guide me how to
<clivejo> are you pretty confident about using unstable software?
<clivejo> The daily images should be here - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<clivejo> once you have the full copy, it would be advisable to zsync it from then on to save bandwidth
<clivejo> You basically install that on a test machine (real hardware is better) and report any issues you have
<himcesjf> I knew this much
<himcesjf> Anything else?
<himcesjf> Where to report?
<himcesjf> How to report?
<clivejo> sorry, dont know what you know :)
<clivejo> mainly here
<clivejo> so we can figure out if its packaging issue or upstream 
<himcesjf> Cool, started now
<himcesjf> Downloading iso
 * clivejo wonders can we link Phab Tasks
<himcesjf> <clivejo> are you pretty confident about using unstable software? -- I don't mind testing like for a daily use. Are there any testing instructions?
<clivejo> me?
<clivejo> Im crazy about unstable software
<clivejo> my system is very unstable!
<himcesjf> I am just replying to your unanswered question
<himcesjf> Are there any testing instructions?
<clivejo> oh sorry
<himcesjf> nevermind
<clivejo> not that Im aware of
<clivejo> basically keep an eye on whats being said in this channel
<himcesjf> Basic list of main softwares to test, something like that
<himcesjf> Okay, so report issues as and when you come across it
<himcesjf> Okay
<clivejo> so we will ask for people to test something or other
<clivejo> daily use is good as it really does test the software, but basically expect it to break (always keep a backup and always leave yourself time to reinstall everything) 
 * acheronuk is reminded to zsync his dailies
<himcesjf> Gotcha
<himcesjf> My primary system is separate. I have a free laptop with a configuration like this -
<himcesjf> Sysinfo for 'TuxStick': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-34-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz at 2199-2200/2700 MHz, RAM: 4565/7902 MB, Storage: 26/56 GB, 268 procs, 0.32h up
<himcesjf> I will very likely install daily on a 3.0 USB drive, connect it to USB 3.0 port and run it. Is that okay?
<himcesjf> That saves a lot of hassle
<himcesjf> I have a 64 GB USB 3.0 lying around
<himcesjf> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> whatever is easiest for you
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you have a look at telegram-qt please
<clivejo> I have to go for a bit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/87/
<acheronuk> clivejo: filtering out PIM in a apps git-clone-all seems to give me this result http://paste.ubuntu.com/23828733/
<acheronuk> what I am left with on the left
<clivejo> nice, how did you do that?
<acheronuk> used kdesrcbuild to list current PIM modules, and went through removing them from a git clone plus a few more that are depwaiting on gpgme for example
<clivejo> oh you manually did it?
<clivejo> thought it was a script
<acheronuk> clivejo: I thought about doing a script, but as a one off, a manual go through seemed just as quick
<clivejo> so where are you up to with them now?
<acheronuk> build sources are sitting on shiny
<clivejo> oooo
 * clivejo logs into shiney
<acheronuk> weeee....
<clivejo> 11 rejected, all due to "Signer is lacking the upload rights"
<acheronuk> can you list them please?
<clivejo> minuet, kwave, ktp-call-ui, konqueror, kommander, klinkstatus, kimagemapeditor, kfind, kfilereplace, keditbookmarks, kdialog
<clivejo> if we tar them up and ping Rohan
<acheronuk> I make it one more misse, but I may have miscounted
<acheronuk> *missing
<clivejo> 156 accepted, 11 rejected
<acheronuk> Ok. I have an accepted email missing on the changes mailing list somewhere then. maybe gmail moved one to spam or something
<acheronuk> yep can tar up the rejected :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #19 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<clivejo> so slow!!
 * clivejo kicks LP and internet connection and anything else laying around
<clivejo> sudo apt install telepathy-morse
<clivejo> not the output I was expecting
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what series are you running?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #19: ABORTED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/19/
<clivejo> anyone on zesty and use telegram?
 * clivejo taps the mic
<clivejo> is this thing on?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Sorry I'm on yakkety
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> But have have no internet at the Josue
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> *house
<clivejo> if I backport it, will you test it?
<valorie> clivejo: need anything on zesty?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> back port what?
<clivejo> valorie: yes, Ive packaged telepathy-morse and need it tested
<valorie> that reminds me, I probably should update
<valorie> cool!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Oh that sure
<clivejo> Im upgrading at the moment and have a 252MiB download which is slow as watching paint dry
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23829950/ -- does this look safe to upgrade?
<clivejo> looks good to me
 * clivejo is using Muon
<clivejo> valorie: do you know if it is possible to link tasks on Phab?
<valorie> it is
<valorie> people in kde-devel and plasma do it all the time
<clivejo> Neon have a task for kdav and so do we, would be nice to link them in Kubuntu
<clivejo> so if Neon do something it comes up on ours
<valorie> oh
<valorie> that I dunno
<valorie> sitter might?
<clivejo> they mightnt want to know our thoughts and actions though
 * clivejo wishes Darin was here, i have a huge hug to give him!
<acheronuk> O_o
<clivejo> that mod he made to gbp-ppa
<clivejo> its brilliant!
<acheronuk> :)
<clivejo> I can build yakkety packages in any branch of my choosing
<acheronuk> clivejo: but... but... but... but... that's naughty!
 * clivejo shrugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #389: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #390: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/390/
<clivejo> valorie: ping
<clivejo> any body?!?
<valorie> what?
<clivejo> did you get a message on Telegram?
<valorie> I finished upgrading, but since it was such a huge bunch of packages, I think I should restart before doing anything else.....
<valorie> I had telegram closed, sorry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #348: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/77/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> so did I
<clivejo> !info libtelepathy-qt5-dev yakkety
<ubottu> libtelepathy-qt5-dev (source: telepathy-qt): Qt 5 Telepathy library (headers and static library). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-9ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 645 kB, installed size 6807 kB
<acheronuk> kdenlive already migrated!
<valorie> \o/
<clivejo> valorie is telepathy-morse a kde project?
<clivejo> there is a git archive - https://cgit.kde.org/telepathy-morse.git/
<valorie> I think so, but  -- is the source on cgit?
<valorie> ok, then it is
<clivejo> but its not currently
<valorie> oh
<clivejo> current
<clivejo> shame that wasnt up-to-date, we could add it to KCI if it was
<valorie> 2015
<valorie> boo
<valorie> perhaps one of us should help out, and get it moving again
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan 2017 | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<clivejo> his github account is more active
<clivejo> I dont think it could replace the official telegram client yet
<clivejo> text messaging works, but no media
<valorie> it's just a bridge, right?
<valorie> telepathy<>telegram
<clivejo> I guess
<clivejo> isnt telepathy designed to be like a universal IM client?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> freaking closed APIs keep narrowing what it can cover though
<valorie> very discouraging
<clivejo> Telegram is open though?
<clivejo> need to reboot
<clivejo> brb
<genii> Is btlbee still maintained?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What is btlbee?
<genii> multi protocol IM engine that can funnel stuff like ICQ, AOL MEssenger, etc to your IRC client
<valorie> the client is open
<valorie> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2-1.1 (zesty), package size 251 kB, installed size 672 kB
<clivejo> !info kreport unstable
<ubottu> Package kreport does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> grrrr so many missing packages :(
<clivejo> we really need an MOTU
<valorie> we do indeed
<valorie> I wish yofel had the time
<valorie> he's certainly expert enough
 * clivejo nods
<valorie> !info telepathy-morse
<ubottu> Package telepathy-morse does not exist in zesty
<valorie> where is it, clivejo?
<clivejo> my PPA
<valorie> ok
<clivejo> see https://phabricator.kde.org/T5125
<clivejo> mparillo: are these your packaging notes?
<mparillo> Well, a cut and paste from https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> lot of old stuff in that
<mparillo> Plus a few spelling corrections (one nice thing is that unlike the kde notepad, it lets your browser's spell checker work).
<mparillo> Plus a correction that bugs.kde.org does not (yet) use KDE identity.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-20
<mparillo> Old stuff, agreed. But the way I read valorie's e-mail, she was suggesting we port existing docs rather than start fresh. But if you want to delete it, I will not take it personally.
<mparillo> And if you want to do major editing fine with me. Dinner time.
<clivejo> probably better to start from stratch using these as a base
<mparillo> OK, but can we put the ppa section somewhere? I still find that useful.
<clivejo> Im looking for ideas on how to lay it out
<clivejo> Id like to see basic sections
<clivejo> how-to do smaller tasks
<mparillo> Yes, I did not read the wiki syntax, so sections would be nice. 
<mparillo> Anyway, BBL
<clivejo> that seems to be where newbies get stuck, like setting up keys and environments
<valorie> ok, I have telepathy-morse but I don't see how to add telegram to kde-telepathy
<valorie> ooo, found it
<valorie> but no login code to my phone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #782: SUCCESS in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/782/
<clivejo> in telepathy go "offline"
<clivejo> then Go Online or put your status to "Available"
<valorie> ok, I got the code
<valorie> where do I put it in?
<clivejo> should ask you when you try connecting to Telegram
<valorie> I don't see how to connect to Telegram
<valorie> join chat room only has KDE-talk
<clivejo> in the IM setings
<valorie> which is jabber
<valorie> wooo, maybe
<valorie> see me on telegram?
<valorie> clivejo: ^^^
<clivejo> sent you a message
<valorie> can't see it in telepathy, boo
<valorie> did you see my "testing, testing"?
<valorie> seems to go nowhere
<clivejo> are you sure you are actually online and available 
<valorie> can you see me as online?
<clivejo> no
<valorie> I went off and back on, and was asked again for password
<valorie> oh gosh, now it is replaying very old messages
<valorie> so it must be online
<clivejo> ok that sounds better
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I'll just let that freak out for a bit
<valorie> nearly dinner time anyway
<valorie> weeeee, it works!
<clivejo> it goes a bit crazy on first log in, sync'ing messages
<valorie> the cool bit about k-telepathy is that it works with avahi even when wireless isn't working
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #62: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/62/
<valorie> it was lovely at Randa when everything else didn't work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #84: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #90: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/162/
<clivejo> eakkk - https://i.imgsafe.org/13985212e2.png - has anyone had this with downloading Kubuntu iso?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #81: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #391: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #75: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #85: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #349: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #66: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/92/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I only use torrents
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #156: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #392: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #88: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #82: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/82/
<valorie> clivejo: that neon problem has been reported to the sysadmins, and they are trying to figure out how to talk with google security people about it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #76: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #89: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #94: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #98: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #59: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #157: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #292: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #129: FIXED in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/129/
<tsimonq2> *stretches*
 * tsimonq2 sleeps but comes back tomorrow afternoon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #293: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #377: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #354: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #350: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #368: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #352: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #61: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #62: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #346: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/74/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #147: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #148: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/148/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/209/
<clivejo> valorie: I would suggest that we keep it simple and only have one URL (ie https://phabricator.kde.org/project/board/44/ ) and use that as a hub to find other resources, as we can customise the menus and content for there
<clivejo> wb mamarley
<mamarley> clivejo: Sorry, just a quick server reboot.
<clivejo> no problem :)
<clivejo> wb soee !!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> acheronuk: poked a few of Apps 16.12.1 autopkgtests, hopefully will free a few more to fall into the archive!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo: hey :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo: How's Max?
<clivejo> He's fine, barking at something or other
<clivejo> probably a bird teasing him from a tree
<clivejo> anyone know what is building FontNotoSansConfig.cmake or FontHackConfig.cmake ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/58/
<acheronuk> clivejo: cheers. I ran the ark ones locally this morning, and seem they would pass if proposed was enabled
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Good :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo: And yes go to packages.ubuntu.com
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Magical package search :O
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Or in IRC, do !find THIS.cmake I think.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/62/
<tsdgeos> will you guys be doing the securiry thing for ark or what?
<clivejo> tsdgeos: LP 1655507 There are patches, but testing can't be verified
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655507 in ark (Ubuntu Yakkety) "CVE-2017-5330 - Ark: unintended execution of scripts and executable files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655507
<tsdgeos> ah one of those "distro knows better" cases
<tsdgeos> yep makes total sense
<clivejo> I don't think that's the case :(
<clivejo> more I don't understand the issue enough to determind if the patch is actually doing what it is intended to do
<tsdgeos> so your only option is to leave your users vulnerable
<tsdgeos> yep makes total sense
<clivejo> I am trying to make the most of the limited knowledge, skills and resources available to me
<clivejo> it would help greatly if test case were provided so that patches could be tested properly 
<tsdgeos> so you really don't think what you're saying is "i really need to verify this because even the guy that actually wrote the code actually has more knowledge, skills and resources than me he probably fucked up" ?
<mamarley> Please, don't be ugly.
<tsdgeos> i'm not being ugly
<tsdgeos> he is saying this is not a "distro knows better"
<tsdgeos> and it totally is
<tsdgeos> if he says it is
<tsdgeos> i'm fine with that
<tsdgeos> but he needs to accept it
<tsdgeos> what is happening is that the guy that wrote the code came to you and said "Man i fucked up, we really should be fixing this"
<tsdgeos> and he is thinking "oh yeah i need to verify, but don't know how"
<tsdgeos> and isntead of askinf for help on the how, he's just being sad about it and not asking for help
<tsdgeos> enough, work
<clivejo> tsdgeos: I have asked for help, on numerous occasions!
<acheronuk> ooooh. Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: ark,jovie,juk,kaccessible,kcachegrind,kde-dev-utils,kde4libs,kdesdk-kioslaves,kget,kgoldrunner,kigo,kmag,kmix,kmousetool,kmouth,kolf,konquest,kopete,kppp,kremotecontrol,kreversi,ksaneplugin,kscd,ksirk,ksnakeduel,kspaceduel,ksudoku,kubrick,libxcomposite,link-grammar,lskat,nlme,ocl-icd,palapeli,sweeper,unity-scopes-api,zeroconf-ioslave
<acheronuk> from update_output.txt
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> valorie: Who did you tell about our phone conversation last night?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> tsdgeos: I'm in high school and have been away for a week studying for and taking finals, and it caught my eye as soon as I opened my inbox.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> tsdgeos_: ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I went and poked the security team last night. It's currently in the queue and the Ubuntu Security Team will look at it ASAP.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But for now, it's almost fixed in Zesty.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's in proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, no, it's in release pocket
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh cool, guess it must have migrated. I trust you updated the bug report?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, yep
<tsdgeos_> acheronuk: are you really sure about that?
<tsdgeos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23834013/
<tsdgeos_> maybe my repo is old 
<tsdgeos_> tsimonq2: studying is good
<acheronuk> tsdgeos_: yes, your mirror looks to be behind in syncing
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Maybe.
<tsdgeos_> s/repo/mirror
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yes, but it sucks when some people don't keep up with CVEs... :)
<acheronuk> apt-cache policy ark
<acheronuk> ark:
<acheronuk>   Installed: 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk>   Candidate: 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk>   Version table:
<acheronuk>  *** 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 500
<acheronuk>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/universe amd64 Packages
<acheronuk>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Apologies tsdgeos_. This kind of response time won't happen again.
<tsdgeos_> acheronuk: ok
<clivejo> tsdgeos_: who would I need to speak to about a failing autopkgtest on baloo-widgets5?
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23834042/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Look at Neon and Debian. You're sure it's not us, clivejo?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, The test setups are identical, though not sure Neon even runs them.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo: I'll pay you 15 USD if you can fix it by the time this next exam is done, in 1.5 hours. XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> so could be an issue with the KDE tests themselves, or the testsuite setup in packaging may need updating for 16.12
<tsdgeos_> clivejo: ignore it, something in the chain is giving you more data than expected, no big issue imho
<clivejo> @tsimonq2: thanks but no thanks 
<acheronuk> tsdgeos_: thanks. that saves us a lot of hassle :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Awwwwwwwwwww you guys are no fun! :P XD
<clivejo> acheronuk:  will you poke the release-team about it then?
<acheronuk> just going to
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> This next exam will be AWESOME... Last one of the day
<clivejo> tsdgeos_: do you have a contact I could talk to about that issue though
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> </sarcasm>
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
<clivejo> the best thing for us is to have the tests pass and not get stuck in proposed every time
<tsdgeos_> clivejo: not really
<acheronuk> if it is going to be a persistent long term failing test, then if not address we may have to look at disabling it until it is fixed
<acheronuk> *not addressed
<acheronuk> there are a fair few that have had that done with them over time
<clivejo> just defeats the point in having them
<acheronuk> well, we can see what debian do with it when they finally do 16.12. if we can't sort it here.
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you add a new task for autotests we need to follow up?
<acheronuk> can do. 
 * acheronuk add to his list
<clivejo> Ill add it to phab
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5136
<acheronuk> will flesh that out shortly
<clivejo> oh now we have two!
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> I meant for you to add to trello and Id do phab
<clivejo> I not sure what the plan is with trello 
<clivejo> Ill delete mine on phab
<acheronuk> need to get a few more people using phab, then discuss if is suitable to switch to for everything
<clivejo> oupps
<clivejo> no delete option, so I merged
<clivejo> looks like it deleted yours and merge into mine
<clivejo> grrr
<_Wens_> hi
<_Wens_> kde security advisory for ark public 12 january on kde.org. will ark patched for kubuntu 16.10?
<clivejo> _Wens_: sorry?
<clivejo> I dont understand the question
<clivejo> It is currently with the Security team LP LP 1655507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655507 in ark (Ubuntu Yakkety) "CVE-2017-5330 - Ark: unintended execution of scripts and executable files" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655507
<_Wens_> sorry i have bad english :( 
<_Wens_> yes. my question about this
<acheronuk> _Wens_: the security team are looking at sponsoring a fixed upload to Yakkety as we speak
<acheronuk> xnox: trying to work out why a acc test is failing, and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/dh_acc.1.html
<acheronuk> says it compares with debian/package.abi.tar.gz
<acheronuk> but can't see where it finds that as it's not in the packaging
<acheronuk> Riddell: I notice 1 1/2 years ago you had issues with libkdegames failing the acc tests https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/22/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t20:00
<acheronuk> did you ever gain insight in how to fix those? I note that you disabled the tests at the time, and they did not come back until a debian merge earlier this year 
<Riddell> gosh, back in the day
<acheronuk> I know. I am hoping you recall, but not expecting it 
<Riddell> I have no memory I'm afraid
<acheronuk> no problem
<ahoneybun> finally!!!
<ahoneybun> I haz internet
<acheronuk> \0/
<ahoneybun> I think today is a week
<acheronuk> or even \o/
<acheronuk> I would be very frustrated
<ahoneybun> tmobile is the only reason I survived
<ahoneybun> Netflix and YouTube
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: do you have a link to that telegram stuff clivejo was testing?
<ahoneybun> if you still need a YY test case
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: umm. no. maybe in the backlog on here? clive asked me to look at it, but with one thing and another that never happened
<ahoneybun> I know valorie tested it and he did as well
<ahoneybun> I think both on ZZ
<valorie> I'll install on my YY box today if possible
<valorie> watching the ceremony now
<ahoneybun> with internet again I can try it out
<ahoneybun> need to reset all my Echo Dot units though
<acheronuk> ceremony?
<ahoneybun> Trump
<acheronuk> oh. no-one shot at him then?
<ahoneybun> idk (whispers there is still time)
<genii> Seems not
<acheronuk> opps. no trump talk on here ;)
<ahoneybun> well now it's US Gov stuff so 
<ahoneybun> I'm more into who his Wife will copy next
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo can we put efi on the 32 bit image of kubuntu?
<clivejo> I have no idea how to do that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> We'll talk about it tomorrow
<valorie> does the Unity image have it?
<clivejo> what is EFI?
<acheronuk> no idea here either. did not think that worked
<clivejo> Elephants For Injustice?
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<clivejo> I thought it was only on 64bit machines
<acheronuk> i.e. what I disable on any new comp, as it is a PITA
<valorie> so far, it's always Just Worked
<valorie> switched to 64 a long time ago though
<clivejo> my emails from gmail seems to have stopped working, yet other accounts are working in kmail
<clivejo> very strange
<clivejo> anyone else test telepathy-morse?
<valorie> oh, will fire up my YY
<valorie> same PPA will work?
<clivejo> I made a new ppa for those
<clivejo> as I had to backport telepathy-qt for xx and yy
<valorie> I mean the same one I tested for ZZ
<valorie> you got testing for xenial already?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/telepathy-morse
<clivejo> yes, all three
<valorie> cool, thanks
<clivejo> but i dont have access to xx and yy installs
<clivejo> does anyone know how to contact a github contributor directly?
<valorie> isn't there a contact link for each person?
<clivejo> not that I can see
 * valorie does not have an account
<clivejo> found a contact for him
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-21
<acheronuk> ark done it seems
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> well done
<valorie> and I hope we can do better next time
<valorie> gosh, how to I search LP for bugs about ktp or telepathy-morse?
<valorie> each search shows no matches
<valorie> perhaps it thinks I want only my bugs
<valorie> gah
<valorie> found a way, but there are no BRs for -morse
<valorie> weird
<valorie> 16 for ktp, none fixed
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<clivejo> it doesnt exist in the archive, so there wouldnt be any bugs filed against it
<clivejo> There is a bug for telepath not being able to find "morse"
<clivejo> LP 1512135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512135 in ktp-contact-list (Ubuntu) "Cannot add Telegram account to Telepathy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512135
<mparillo> Anybody use kteatime? With today's ZZ updates, the icon in the system tray looks more like the old oxygen theme (realistic) than Breeze style (flat).
<clivejo> never heard of it!
<clivejo> !info kteatime
<ubottu> kteatime (source: kteatime): utility for making a fine cup of tea. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 90 kB, installed size 228 kB
<clivejo> LOL
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> That is some people's favorite app!
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> looks up on my system
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> could be handy
<clivejo> remind me when to stock the fire
<clivejo> small log = x mins, medium log = y mins and large log = z mins
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, valorie and anyone else, CVE-2017-5330 is now fixed.
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-5330)
<tsimonq2> Bah.
<tsimonq2> bug1655507
<tsimonq2> bug 1655507
<ubottu> bug 1655507 in ark (Ubuntu Yakkety) "CVE-2017-5330 - Ark: unintended execution of scripts and executable files" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655507
<valorie> thanks, tsimonq2
<valorie> thanks for finding that BR, clivejo
<valorie> commented
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdav build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdav/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdav build #2: FIXED in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdav/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #2: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #2: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #100: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #96: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #83: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #101: ABORTED in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #84: ABORTED in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #97: ABORTED in 8 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #98: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #85: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #102: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/102/
<aniketh__> Ping
<aniketh__> I wanted to change the ubuntu ppa of 16.10 from 5.28 to 5.30.
<aniketh__> I did some googling and found out this
<aniketh__> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4flLUcQJ/
<aniketh__> will doing this crash/break my system ?
<blaze> aniketh__: it's meant only for testing, can eat your kittens
<aniketh__> blaze: Haahha..
<aniketh__> blaze: Anyways I tried that. But unable to see the results :(
<aniketh__> its again saying 5.28.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1
<aniketh__> I want that to be 5.30.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1
<acheronuk> aniketh__: frameworks 5.30 is yet to be staged anyway. we have been dealing with a transition to Qt 5.7.1 and uploadign some new apps 1st, plus there are a few issues with 5.30 that need to be checked/resolved before it is staged
<acheronuk> aniketh__: plus at the moment it is by no means sure that 5.30 will be backported for 16.10
<aniketh__> acheronuk: Oh ! Then why does building KDE applications askes lib files from 5.30 ?
<acheronuk> aniketh__: building what applications? from what branch?
<aniketh__> acheronuk: Like for example, Ktexteditor from it's master branch :)
<acheronuk> aniketh__: stable applications 16.12 do not require 5.30
<clivejo> Room 1 is working again, after ovidiu-florin broke it!
<acheronuk> aniketh__: building the master branch will likely need the latest or even unreleased frameworks
<aniketh__> acheronuk: Does the files in the application 16.12 will be having the same files itself. Like will I be getting the patch merges which happends ?
<acheronuk> kubuntu stable releases like 16.10 are not bleeding edge dev platforms
<aniketh__> acheronuk: Which is the bleeding edge one ?
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok :)
<acheronuk> aniketh__: Neon de-unstable, our KCI repo if you are quite brave, maybe opensuse with whatever dev kde repos they now have. 
<acheronuk> *dev-unstable
<aniketh__> okay. thanks acheronuk, will work something out :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_telegram-qt build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_telegram-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_telegram-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_telegram-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_telegram-qt build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_telegram-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/3/
<clivejo> !info scratch
<ubottu> scratch (source: scratch): easy to use programming environment for ages 8 and up. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0.6~dfsg1-5 (zesty), package size 29199 kB, installed size 45673 kB
<clivejo> !info scratch unstable
<ubottu> scratch (source: scratch): easy to use programming environment for ages 8 and up. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0.6~dfsg1-5 (unstable), package size 25052 kB, installed size 45673 kB
<clivejo> !info nextcloud
<ubottu> Package nextcloud does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info nextcloud unstable
<ubottu> Package nextcloud does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info  scratch-text-editor
<ubottu> Package scratch-text-editor does not exist in zesty
<mparillo> I saw this:  [Notice] -queuebot to #ubuntu-release- New: accepted okular [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
<mparillo> Does that mean okular is now KF5?
<mparillo> !okular zesty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okular zesty
<mparillo> !info okular zesty
<ubottu> okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1315 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<mparillo> 16.04.3 still.
<acheronuk> !info okular zesty-proposed
<ubottu> Package okular does not exist in zesty-proposed
<acheronuk> you lie ^^^
<acheronuk> !info okular proposed
<ubottu> 'proposed' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backpor
<acheronuk> bit seems not to know about zesty proposed
<acheronuk> *bot
<acheronuk> mparillo: the version in proposed is KF5, even though the bot can't find it
<acheronuk> !info marble zesty-proposed
<ubottu> marble (source: marble): globe and map widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty-proposed), package size 188 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<mparillo> acheronuk: TY. Is there an easy way to enable -proposed? The Ubuntu help pages show their app, not Discover.
<acheronuk> mparillo: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<acheronuk> I have proposed enabled here, but with the proposed pocket pinned to to a priority of 400
<mparillo> TY, maybe I did not scroll down enough to see I can edit /etc/apt/sources.list:
<mparillo> I know I did not see Developer Options in Discover.
<acheronuk> so I don't upgrade to the stuff in proposed by default, but I can upgrade stuff selectively
<mparillo> Ahh, so I will take that as a hint. It would be like leaving -staging on.
<acheronuk> !info okular zesty-proposed
<ubottu> Package okular does not exist in zesty-proposed
<acheronuk> bot still not seeing the new binaries yet. oh well.....
<acheronuk> shows here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okular
 * acheronuk is in autopgktest hell
<clivejo> sounds like fun!
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<acheronuk> I'm sorta learning something
<mparillo> ovidiuflorin: Thank you for fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1652158 Next will be 16.04.2, but it looks as if it is now in February. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1652158 in Kubuntu Website "Please update LTS ISO Links" [Undecided,Fix released]
<clivejo> hope you making notes so you can teach me!
<tsimonq2> ^
<clivejo> it would be nice if KCI could integrate autotests
<acheronuk> sort of. I'm mostly finding what doesn't work and how rubbish the documentation is!
<clivejo> just extremely out of date
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-22
<acheronuk> Depending on which terminal program you have installed, you can use one of
<acheronuk> ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -p 10022 ubuntu@localhos
<acheronuk> ubuntu@localhost's password: ????
<acheronuk> any guesses ^^^
<clivejo> no idea
<acheronuk> to login to a testbed to have a look after a test failed
<clivejo> ubuntu:ubuntu?
<acheronuk> that worked. I tried that 1st, but maybe mistyped and assumed in was not it!
<clivejo> it working?
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> yippeee
<acheronuk> doesn't mean I fixed anything!
<clivejo> early days
<tsimonq2> ^
<acheronuk> but might be able to get a more verbose error log
<clivejo> Im looking forward to you fixing all failures!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm not back to do development stuff yet. :P
<clivejo> I meant Rik
<tsimonq2> *kid eyes* But I can too!
<acheronuk> hehe. error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/23842795/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Have fun! XD
<acheronuk> in the end acc gives that exit code not as a failure with ABI incompatibility, but as "Headers have been compiled with minor errors"
<acheronuk> so *think* it may ok for override
<clivejo> is there any way to feedback to upstream devels
<clivejo> get them fixed properly
<valorie> sure -- if it's a patch, phab
<valorie> something else, IRC or ML
<valorie> ben said the other day in #kde-sysadmin that all the projects are now in phab
<valorie> for code reviews I think, not necessarily other fancy things
<acheronuk> not even sure if that is a kde thing, a Qt issue, a compiler issue that may be neither, or what???
<valorie> Qt issue -- when thiago is in #kde-devel, he knows all Qt, and is helpful
<valorie> if rather short with his answers
<valorie> he's a Qt devel, and legendary
<acheronuk> well, getting the test to run and getting it to cough up a proper error log is goo for tonight :P
<acheronuk> *good
<clivejo> indeed
<valorie> oh gosh, that makes me think of my cat's hairballs
<valorie> good work indeed!
<acheronuk> I looked back at some of logs to time of the old crew, and the few mentions I could find they often just disabled these damn things.
<acheronuk> but I will feel better if I at least have a little go at investigating. even if it comes to naught
<valorie> seems more awesome to be able to figure out how to fix, yeah
<acheronuk> always
<acheronuk> or at least understand the issue better if not
<acheronuk> morning :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: spot the the issue with tests fr okular KF5? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/okular/tree/debian/tests/testsuite.xsession?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<soee> !info purge-old-kernels
<ubottu> Package purge-old-kernels does not exist in zesty
<soee> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): text window manager, shell multiplexer, integrated DevOps environment. In component main, is optional. Version 5.112-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 102 kB, installed size 642 kB
<acheronuk> ah. I see the main issue with okular I think. will test later and commit fix hopefully
<acheronuk> for now, Sunday lunch :)
<BluesKaj> gonna have a few joins and quits here while i track down which servers work on the konversation quick connect option
<BluesKaj> ok , port 8001 on chat freenode.net no longer connects on konverstion, however, port 7070 with SASL and SSL connects successfully
 * acheronuk yawns
<clivejo> so where we up to?
<acheronuk> just tinkering with tests today. have been mostly busy
<acheronuk> okular is hopefully sorted, which is quite important to have, and hopefully able to go back on the iso
<clivejo> been thinking about https://phabricator.kde.org/T5123
<acheronuk> clivejo: can you retry the failing tests for gwenview?
<blaze> let's pretend kdepim doesn't exist
<blaze> :)
<clivejo> not pretend, just give people the choice
<acheronuk> lol, you know my opinion on PIM
<acheronuk> I like akregator though. would not be without that
<acheronuk> it does not use akonadi though
<clivejo> just thought maybe we should consider not preinstalling it my default
<acheronuk> much as I am not keen on it, I do think an an email client and calendar/reminder app should be part of the default install
<acheronuk> and if we are KDE, that is kmail and korganiser
<clivejo> I'm somewhere in the middle
<clivejo> I use it, but can see both sides
<clivejo> it is a rather big resource hog
<clivejo> makes me think IE being intregated into Windoze
 * blaze is thinking about what would it take to make a qt gui to sylpheed
<blaze> it has a separate library libsylph so...
<clivejo> blaze is there a qt frontend for firewall?
<blaze> dunno
<acheronuk> what firewall?
<clivejo> ufw?
<clivejo> be nice to have a kcm 
<acheronuk> I seem to recall someone looking at a KF5 update for the old KCM for that?
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/ufw-kde.git/log/
<clivejo> dont think any work in a while
<acheronuk> aha. from september http://paste.ubuntu.com/23848271/
<clivejo> I dont even remember that!
<acheronuk> my memory can be either stupidly good, or damn awful
<acheronuk> often without rhyme or reason
<valorie> I used to use sylpheed, before just using gmail full-time
<valorie> tried tbird again too, but it's awful
<tsimonq2> valorie: WHAT I LOVE THUNDERBIRD :O
<valorie> horror show
<tsimonq2> !
<valorie> used claws mail for awhile too
<valorie> and mutt
<valorie> let's just stick with mutt
<valorie> gah, I miss kmail
<vip> /me too
<tsimonq2> Best place to start out with packaging docs?
<valorie> clivejo: have you set up the wiki yet?
 * acheronuk curses at gpgme
<valorie> tsimonq2: it was thought that the phab wiki would be a good place
<clivejo> valorie: added a few pages, yes
<valorie> at least to try that out
<tsimonq2> HAH I CAUGHT IT http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1701.2/05343.html
<valorie> cool
<tsimonq2> Linux 4.10 rc 5
<tsimonq2> Within 15 minutes of it being released! :D :D :D
<tsimonq2> Anyways
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Huh? O__O
<tsimonq2> Link?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you could fix gpgme? that would be good....
 * acheronuk runs
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/project/profile/214/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Maybe if I had access to do so
<tsimonq2> *runs*
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you have your ppas. and can dget the source
<tsimonq2> But that's not our normal workflow :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: doesn't need our stuff
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: excuses excuses
<tsimonq2> clivejo: kthx
<acheronuk> :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: You atarted it :P
<tsimonq2> *started
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and I have given up for now
<acheronuk> may come back to it at some point, but had enough for now
<acheronuk> you never know, could be an easy fix that I haven't come across or fathomed
<acheronuk> anyway.... only a suggestion. no worries
<valorie> wat
<valorie> there is chat built into phab
<clivejo> there is indeed
<acheronuk> Conpherence
<valorie> not sure I see the use of it
<valorie> but ok
<clivejo> to talk about coding :)
<clivejo> did you get phurl?
<valorie> no, not yet
<valorie> tsimonq2: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/
<valorie> oooo, clivejo has already done a lot of work
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (little compared to what I want to do...)
<valorie> tsimonq2: of course
<valorie> great hopes there
<acheronuk> Trying easy from autohinter: kdegraphics-mobipocket/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 okular/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu2
<acheronuk> * amd64: baloo-dbg, baloo-utils, baloo4, kfilemetadata-dbg, libkfilemetadata-dev, libkfilemetadata4, libokular-perl, libsmokekde-dev, libsmokeokular3, okular-backend-odp, okular-backend-odt
<acheronuk> some obsolete kde4 stuff there ^^^ ?
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/zesty/perlkde ?
<acheronuk> kde4 baloo http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/zesty/baloo
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/zesty/kfilemetadata
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/zesty/smokekde
<valorie> gosh, I was just updating some links about the seed for Intrepid, and Natty!
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #379: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #632: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1032: SUCCESS in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1032/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #172: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #235: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #215: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #165: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #354: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #122: FAILURE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #377: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #380: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #647: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/647/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #183: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #123: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #319: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #286: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #384: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #125: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #301: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #435: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #176: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #212: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #338: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #468: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #436: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #213: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #169: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #170: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #430: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #223: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #425: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #426: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #224: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #148: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #139: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #144: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #157: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #163: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #137: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #160: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #146: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #126: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #130: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #157: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #148: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #129: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #134: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #177: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #126: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #153: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #184: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #154: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #166: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #208: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #172: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #143: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #122: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #144: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #166: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #130: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #172: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #144: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #126: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #99: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #148: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #269: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #223: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #118: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #363: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #157: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #133: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #175: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #174: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #143: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #167: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #178: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #145: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #270: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #133: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #138: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #209: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #142: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #150: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #225: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #214: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #247: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #261: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #235: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #381: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #452: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #44: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #44: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #8: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #48: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #52: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #55: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #48: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #44: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #64: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #65: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #31: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #62: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #42: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #54: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #40: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #52: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #51: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #50: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #38: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #57: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #38: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #50: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #55: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #50: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #62: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #57: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #48: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #42: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #56: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #40: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #38: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #50: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #56: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #57: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #159: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #62: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #31: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #48: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #145: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #149: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #140: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #142: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #149: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #63: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #74: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #127: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #91: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #158: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #108: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #55: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #138: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #115: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #150: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #161: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #137: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #142: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #470: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #84: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #99: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #172: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #147: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #133: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #127: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #133: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #91: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #172: FIXED in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #131: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #158: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #117: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #172: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #185: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #70: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #135: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #86: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #142: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #154: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #130: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #128: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #167: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #182: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #164: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #112: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #92: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #178: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #129: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #75: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #155: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #124: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #471: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #98: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #145: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #104: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #167: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #173: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #132: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #70: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #122: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #86: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #97: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #131: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #132: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #80: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #128: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #144: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #123: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #113: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #114: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #108: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #122: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #145: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #57: FIXED in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #90: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #149: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #173: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #127: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #94: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #85: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #66: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #96: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #133: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #100: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #176: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #91: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #144: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #56: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #72: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #77: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #168: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #70: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #224: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #78: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #119: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #158: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #106: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #92: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #95: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #175: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #134: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #124: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #64: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #117: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #101: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #65: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #210: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #146: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #134: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #124: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #151: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #143: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #139: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #129: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #179: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #209: FIXED in 3 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/209/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #22: ABORTED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/22/
<sitter> tsimonq2: since you touched it last. plz review http://paste.debian.net/1005285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2003: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2003: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2003: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #102 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2004: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2004/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2004: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2004/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2004: SUCCESS in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2004/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #102: ABORTED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #105: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #105: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #105: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2005: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2005/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2005: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2005/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2005: SUCCESS in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2005/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #103 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @sitter, Seems sane to me, but I'll likely pull it in when I do the next Debian merge. Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @sitter, And I assume this can be dropped after 18.04 is released, right?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #182: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #106: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #106: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #106: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: Revert "ignore new false positive from lintian"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: no ring
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: exclude python warning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: add zanshin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: update kgamma5 branch override
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: branches for babe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2006: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2006/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2006: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2006/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2006: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2006/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #103: ABORTED in 3 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #104 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not going to run KCI tonight. the queue is up to 5hrs (if you believe that, so beyond our 4hr timeout)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #104: ABORTED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/104/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #1: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_babe build #1: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_babe/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_babe build #1: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_babe/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_babe build #2: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_babe/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #27: FIXED in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #2: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_babe build #2: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_babe/2/
<sitter> tsimonq2: yeah, it only serves to aid 16.04->18.04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2007: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2007/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2007: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2007/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2007: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2007/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> mamarley mparillo DarinMiller I have a testing build of plasma 5.12 beta here: ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/plasma
<acheronuk> x86 only because of the builder issue.
<mamarley> acheronuk: Yep, I installed it last night.  Working great so far. :)
<acheronuk> any chance you could try soonish? I am pondering letting testers have it in the beta ppa
<acheronuk> mamarley: aha. cool
<mamarley> I have noticed that the wallpaper is still the same as 5.11.  I guess they just haven't added the new one yet?
<acheronuk> mamarley: correct. no sign of that being update yet :(
<mamarley> OK.  The window shadow is also a lot fatter now.
<acheronuk> mamarley: yes, that is another intended change
<mamarley> I figured it was.
<acheronuk> I saw a blog post or article on that somewhere.....
<acheronuk> here https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/2018/01/02/richer-shadows/
<acheronuk> mamarley: thank you. the keen testing is appreciated, as always :)
<mamarley> No problem.  I enjoy doing it. :)
<mamarley> Hah, the first comment on that blog post is somebody asking about the performance penalty of the bigger shadows.  If bigger shadows are the difference between usability and unusability, then the GPU was already not powerful enough to begin with.
<acheronuk> lol. yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #105 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #105: ABORTED in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/105/
<acheronuk> pushing beta changes to repos. that will break KCI builds for a bit :P
 * acheronuk awaits the red
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #26: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #100: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #142: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #61: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #102: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #60: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #173: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #27: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #101: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #143: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #103: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/103/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @sitter> tsimonq2: yeah, it only serves to aid 16.04-, Oh, forgot you had upload access for a bit there, thanks 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, How about 64? The builder working now? And it's build for bionic too?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris x86 = amd64 & i386
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and yes, it's done for bionic and artful
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ok thanks ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> trying now ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> is it 5.12 beta default run on wayland ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, no
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> how to use wayland ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, install plasma-workspace-wayland, and selcte the wayland session at sddm login screen
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #124: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #59: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #39: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/39/
<mamarley> Doesn't SDDM still use X though?
<acheronuk> presumably
<mamarley> I think I might try Wayland on my Intel GPU system at work and see what happens.
<acheronuk> I think the thing is going be full of workarounds and compromises until X can properly die
<mamarley> I guess the worst it can happen is that it crashes and I then switch back to X.
<acheronuk> I tried Artful on one, and it was ok ish. A bit wonky in some places
<acheronuk> might spin up a KCI live iso sometime
<blaze> my experience with wayland is far worse
<acheronuk> this main machine in Nvidia, so not often I can test
<acheronuk> unless I pull the Nvidia card out!
<blaze> once I got thousands of rightclick popups open right after the login
<mamarley> Hmm, I don't even see the session selector…
<blaze> still no proper support for multiple keyboard layouts
<blaze> it is very critical feature for wide adoption
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, any luck?
<acheronuk> hmmm. silence after being told how to try wayland!
<mamarley> I'm actually running it now.  It is rather bugged.  Pidgin won't start, my monitors are backwards...
<mamarley> The mouse cursor is twice as large as it should be.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #225: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/225/
<acheronuk> mamarley: highly dependant on your setup still I think.
<acheronuk> in the #plasma meeting yesterday, they were not happy at hinting too hard that there would be fully commited LTS support for the wayland session
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rSsaxc23/file_3997.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> It's confusing people
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> When I tried to choose Wayland...  I can't login
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Try sddm
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> OK let me change to sddm 1st
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That should work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 461x201) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HqNE0fBZ/file_3999.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and is not confusing
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FuEYzDqN/file_4001.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> better
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Can login Wayland now
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> But where to configure touchpad?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Mouse require click on touchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Tricky!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DpF9HnaZ/file_4003.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rlwKSJQ5/file_4005.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> \o/
<ejat> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26397953/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> where did you get telegram from?
<ejat> download
<ejat> since version tsetup.1.0.29
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/issues/2353
<ejat> should i reinstall ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> see the above github issue
<ejat> r u in wayland as well ?
<acheronuk> no, I'm using Nvidia machine
<acheronuk> so am restricted to X
<ejat> owh ..
<acheronuk> Telegram web client will work. but of a pain, but...
<acheronuk> *bit
<ejat> :(
<ejat> wondering why telegram in gnome wayland works
<acheronuk> probably as it doesn't need to use qtwaland there, which telegram has issues with
<ejat> cursor size also not properly displayed ..
<blaze> tg desktop from repos should work fine under wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/u7hKkGCo/file_4009.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WtJuSuFz/file_4008.jpg
<acheronuk> yeah, was wondering that, as it's built with system Qt (patched)
<acheronuk> but usually *old*
<ejat> blaze: r u using plasma wayland ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #125: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/125/
<acheronuk> ejat: how was the X session?
<blaze> ejat: no, not really, just testing from time to time
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, cursor size looks fine in X session
<acheronuk> and generally?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @blaze, i guess .. i must stick to kde X for the time being ..
<acheronuk> I still consider Wayland a "try at your own risk" thing for 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> but so far gnome ok on wayland
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #51: FAILURE in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #108: FAILURE in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #211: FAILURE in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #107: FAILURE in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #10: FAILURE in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #38: FAILURE in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #62: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #19: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #203: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #169: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #109: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #36: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #155: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #64: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #23: FAILURE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #50: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #134: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #23: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #112: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #97: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #60: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #59: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #97: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #18: FAILURE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #160: FAILURE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #180: FAILURE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #50: FAILURE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #56: FAILURE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #39: FAILURE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #136: FAILURE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #187: FAILURE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #51: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #109: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #208: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #153: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #51: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #60: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #8: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #176: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #54: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #101: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #177: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #134: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #12: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #11: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #82: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #9: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #38: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #42: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #118: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #35: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #180: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #139: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #63: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #48: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #48: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #123: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #18: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #116: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #46: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #180: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/180/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> libvirt qemu user shown in sddm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #225: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #47: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/47/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/816
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sddm needs updating. we know that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ^^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #212: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #109: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #52: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #11: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #170: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #156: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #226: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #108: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #63: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #39: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #204: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #20: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #110: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #98: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #37: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #60: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #40: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #137: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #98: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #65: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #188: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #19: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #51: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #61: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #51: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #135: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #24: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #113: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #24: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/24/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, okie dookie
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #120: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #131: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #213: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #158: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #109: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #135: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #178: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #161: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #209: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #12: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #154: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #177: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #181: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #214: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/140/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-lts-beta-available-ppa-for-testing-on-artful-bionic/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #181: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #226: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #181: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #139: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #94: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #176: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #210: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #29: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #26: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #61: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #128: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #140: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #211: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #95: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #177: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #122: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #91: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #60: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #58: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #76: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #59: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #237: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/237/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #59: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #77: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #238: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #61: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #48: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #176: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #177: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #225: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #226: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #64: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #63: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #41: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #61: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #70: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #28: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #18: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #30: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #62: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #27: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #62: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #60: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #62: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2008: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2008/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2008: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2008/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2008: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2008/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #63: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1033: SUCCESS in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1033/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #40: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #51: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/51/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #52: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #61: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #62: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/65/
<mparillo> Following https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-lts-beta-available-ppa-for-testing-on-artful-bionic/ in an AA VM. I got 262 packages to update. Clean update, re-booted the VM. No dead kittens. 
<mparillo> krunner launches kinfocenter, reporting Plasma 5.11.95 (FW 5.42). The kicker application launcher launches discover, System Settings, Dolphin, Kate, konsole, and they come up cleanly.
<mparillo> It did not switch AA to Breeze Dark.
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks. the breeze dark was set in a config file provided by kubuntu-settings in bionic, so AA would not have switched
<mparillo> And unlike XX, I did not manage to crash discover.
<mparillo> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2018/01/kwinx11-is-feature-frozen/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #67: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/67/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Finally leaving for home from the office lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #72: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #68: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #37: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/37/
<jimtendo> Hi all,
<jimtendo> Not sure if this is a Kubuntu issue or I'm doing something wrong (copying from other CMakeLists that I've seen). When trying to build a KDE plugin, I'm using ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR} as the location to install the library to. On Kubuntu, this maps to: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/ where as I think it should be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/, lest it won't be found otherwise. Anyone know anything about this or has noticed similar behaviour?
<jimtendo> ^ Does that sound like a bug? The way I'm referencing the install dir in my CMake (copied from some other projects I've seen): install(TARGETS mylib DESTINATION ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR})
<blaze> jimtendo: cmake is not that smart as you may think, you have to define it manually
<acheronuk> jimtendo: maybe pass -DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON to cmake?
<blaze> in case of kde app there's ${KDE_INSTALL_PLUGINDIR} variable
<acheronuk> jimtendo: our build tools for packages pass that cmake option by default
<blaze> you have to use include(KDEInstallDirs) from ECM
<acheronuk> yes, you do
 * acheronuk hates cmake
<acheronuk> well, it can be annoying, anyway
<blaze> i love cmake, because I had to use autotools earlier :D
<acheronuk> urgh. point taken
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #73: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/73/
<jimtendo> Thanks acheronuk and blaze... looks like the "-DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON" was what I needed :)
<acheronuk> :)
<jimtendo> Quick followup sorry - is there a command I can use to restart KRunner? Working on a onetimepass (TOTP) krunner atm.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jimtendo> Howdy BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> Hi jimtendo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2009: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2009: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2009: SUCCESS in 5 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2010: SUCCESS in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2010: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2011: SUCCESS in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2011/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2011: FIXED in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2011/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2011: FIXED in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2011/
<yofel> FYI: CI is operational again after the meltdown maintenance on linode earlier today
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool
<acheronuk> yofel: thanks. I was going to try to look at it, but sort put it off
<acheronuk> sort off
<acheronuk> yofel: docker-monitor.service does not seem to start automatically on any nodes. is that normal? I need to go in and manually start it when they are rebooted
<yofel> that is supposed to auto-start, maybe I forgot to actually enable it again..
<yofel> hm no...
<yofel> Jan 17 16:56:40 kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk docker-monitor[1834]: /usr/lib/ruby/2.3.0/drb/drb.rb:883:in `initialize': Cannot assign requested address - bind(2) for "10.0.3.1" port 9991 (Errno::EADDRNOTAVAIL)
<yofel> looks like I forgot to make it depend on the network target?
<acheronuk> I didn't poke at it, on the principle that if I change nothing I break nothing
<acheronuk> right
<yofel> okay, I'll fix that once I find out what the correct dep is
<acheronuk> cool. not been a huge bother, but it did perplex me until I discovered what it was and why stuff was failing
<acheronuk> still not sure why mgmt_tooling is broken. if you have a clue on that, would be appreciated
<yofel> that really isn't telling much.. noted
<acheronuk> 20:59:39 Tests have failed for a parallel_test group. Use the following command to run the group again:
<acheronuk> 20:59:39 
<acheronuk> 20:59:39 nice ruby -r/var/lib/jenkins/workspace/mgmt_tooling/test/helper.rb -Itest -e '%w[ci-tooling/test/test_adt_junit_summary.rb ci-tooling/test/test_ci_source.rb ci-tooling/test/test_ci_tarball.rb ci-tooling/test/test_mutable-uri_generic.rb ci-tooling/test/test_projects_factory.rb ci-tooling/test/test_thread_pool.rb ci-tooling/test/test_upstream_scm.rb].each { |f| require %{./#{f}} }' --  2>&1
<acheronuk> but nothing that really tell me why
<acheronuk> so, I've not got much to 'tell'!
<acheronuk> well, not really being familiar with the test side, it doesn't tell *me* much, anyway
 * acheronuk runs it
<acheronuk> knowing my luck, it will pass
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/180/
<acheronuk> nope. same fail :/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-18
<acheronuk> Hmmmm. how did KCI maser get 1 min 20s ahead of slaves in time sync?
<acheronuk> will look at that in the morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1034: SUCCESS in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1034/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #42: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #63: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #62: FAILURE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #63: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #61: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #64: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #69: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #70: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #38: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2012: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2012/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2012: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2012/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2012: SUCCESS in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2012/
<yofel> acheronuk: ntp isn't working properly on master for some reason. I did a manual sync against the bytemark servers and kicked the ubuntu ntp pool out of the config file. Something to keep an eye on
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #64: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/64/
<yofel> docker-monitor should auto start properly now as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Require docker to be running first as we need to bind to the bridge
<acheronuk> yofel: :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yofel> duh great, the tests don't fail in my local testbed *-.-
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #213: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #65: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/65/
<schmeisser> Hi everybody
<schmeisser> I was redirected here from #kubuntu so I'll just copy paste my question there
<schmeisser> [14:04] <schmeisser> I'm trying to build a customn live cd and system image based on kubuntu
<schmeisser> [14:05] <schmeisser> I found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Live-Build which talks about an obscure plattform and uses an undated "latest" sample configuration
<schmeisser>  <schmeisser> is there some version control system where I can find the live-build configuration files or whatever else is used for baking kubuntu live cds?
<yofel> schmeisser: live-build is a bit complicated, and the official image build process is rather complex.. But maybe you can get some clues from our Kubuntu CI Image build setup -> git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/kci/imager
<yofel> start at build.sh
<schmeisser> yofel: thanks, its amazing how complicated and undocumented the whole customization business is
<blaze> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<blaze> why this is happening?
<schmeisser> ubuntu-defaults-image might be what I'm looking for
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 build #3: SUCCESS in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_unstable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2013: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2013/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2013: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2013/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2013: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2013/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-19
<mparillo> With Alpha 2 on 2018-02-01 (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule), is there likely to be an Alpha 1 at all?
<valorie> I've not heard
<valorie> I guess this is a good time to ask
<valorie> again
<valorie> no alpha 1
<valorie> which is good because no freeze
<valorie> bad because less testing
<mparillo> Thanks, and since Ubuntu manages to have a Beta without an Alpha, it should not be too strange to have an Alpha 2 without an Alpha 1.
<valorie> I mean, I think there are a few people doing tests of the daily images
<valorie> which is very helpful
<IrcsomeBot> nauticalnexus was added by: nauticalnexus
<valorie> welcome @nauticalnexus
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> Thanks :D
<valorie> pretty silent this time o day
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> I'd imagine haha
<valorie> of course backlog is always available via the logs
<valorie> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> Yup!
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> I um.. I wanna help
<valorie> hey @nauticalnexus -- our todos and stuff are in the topic
<valorie> not sure you can see that in Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> cannot
<valorie> lemme copy
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> can't you
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> !topic
<valorie> First KCI nightly running in a week or two, *things could very well break*. | Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar https://kubuntu.org/6"
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> packaging :3
<valorie> well, I do it via IRC which I think only I can see
<valorie> unless I paste it, so that's what I did
<valorie> so for phabricator you will need a KDE identity to login
<valorie> maybe not to look at it though
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> I think I have one of those
<valorie> identity.kde.org
<valorie> then it should Just Work
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> aaaaaaaaa I don't remember my sign in
<valorie> identity.kde.org might help
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> google passwords helped ;P
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> I thought it'd be like.. nauticalnexus.. but it isn't
<valorie> should be some variant of your Real Name
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> Yeah
<valorie> because you use it to do commits
<valorie> for copyright assignments etc
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> am there
<valorie> so there is loads to see in phab
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> indeed
<valorie> but dunno about specific packaging stuff
<valorie> I do the release manager stuff there
<valorie> and a few of the council plans
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> What is this channel on irc?
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> #kubuntu-devel?
<valorie> yes
<nauticalnexus> temp for now. Bouncer is a joke.
<nauticalnexus> Anyway.. Packaging is definitely my thing when it comes to .deb
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I imagine that there is some new stuff which isn't packaged yet
<nauticalnexus> As long as I don't have to write anything.
<nauticalnexus> God.. that made me nervous..
<valorie> well, you have to write good descriptions within the control files I believe
<valorie> but those are generally a few words
<nauticalnexus> That's good.
<nauticalnexus> I can work with that.
<valorie> imo comments are always important
<nauticalnexus> Yeah.
<valorie> so, I know that we have some packaging docs, because I've worked on them
<valorie> those are in phab I believe
<nauticalnexus> I've packaged before.
<nauticalnexus> But.. stuff that was already in the repos. Like more up to date versions
<valorie> if you can't find those, they will be in the kde wiki
<valorie> right
<nauticalnexus> sorry, talking about *buntu in general.
<valorie> I've heard that we do things differently than Ubuntu
<nauticalnexus> Packaging .deb packages is just really easy to me haha
<valorie> but nobody has ever explained to me HOW we are different
<valorie> if you look at those docs you might be able to explain to me
<valorie> :-)
<nauticalnexus> I mean I figure it's no different than Debian
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Just a little bit different to Ubuntu and Debian, there's similarities and differences 😉
<valorie> @tsimonq2 yes, but WHAT is different?
<nauticalnexus> lol
<nauticalnexus> I won't be sleeping for a while so if anyone needs anything packaged I'm here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, We use a Git-based workflow heavily while Ubuntu support is coming for all packages and it's the maintainer's choice for Debian.
<nauticalnexus> just give me instructions and I'll do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The branches have different names too
<nauticalnexus> I'm much better with a command line than I am with people :P
<valorie> tsimonq2: what the heck are you in IRC for
<valorie> so late
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Still... Working... >_<
<valorie> get off IRC and concentrate!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2014: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2014/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2014: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2014/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2014: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2014/
<dantti> hi, when is the dead line to get new packages into 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> feature freeze is 1st march
<dantti> thanks
<acheronuk> dantti: here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2015: SUCCESS in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2015/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2015: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2015/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2015: SUCCESS in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2015/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #56: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #57: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #43: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #46: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #58: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #44: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #610: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #221: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/221/
<tsimonq2> winb 10
<tsimonq2> grr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #611: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #222: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/46/
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> I-I like win10..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #47: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #45: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #64: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #612: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/612/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #223: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #71: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #64: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #65: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #175: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #72: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #47: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #63: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/63/
<valorie> hi folks, it has come to my attention that all of the i386 bionic isos tested so far -- including Kubuntu - are non-booting
<valorie> if you are interested in helping to test, please join #ubuntu+1
<mamarley> I thought the 32-bit ISOs were being dropped?
<valorie> Ubuntu will not ship them, but all or most of the flavors still are
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<acheronuk> drop them
 * acheronuk hides
<valorie> I've threatened to stop releasing them, but got a lot of pushback
<valorie> but not much help testing
<acheronuk> that is the problem
<nauticalnexus> acheronuk: I still use 32-bit systems.
<nauticalnexus> You cannot just leave us in the dark.
<valorie> well, we need some help pinning down the problem
<nauticalnexus> Unfortunately my 32-bit system is a potato
<acheronuk> well the old laptop I have which I thought was just 32 bit, seems to actually have 64bit flags in the CPU info, so that's no good to test
<valorie> perhaps you could test xubuntu or lubuntu?
<valorie> nauticalnexus: ^^^
<valorie> problem is that unless it's a VM, how does one get the boot logs
<nauticalnexus> valorie: it's so tiny and hard to use..
<valorie> :(
<nauticalnexus> like 7" screen
<nauticalnexus> it's a computer for ants ;P
<valorie> :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #65: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/66/
<valorie> testing the new plasma in the beta ppa on my travel lappy
<valorie> if all goes well I might try the wayland sessions too
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/68/
<DarinMiller> bionic i386 iso (usb) boots fine here.  Was boot failure a problem after install?
 * DarinMiller is booting i386 on 64bit hw though....
<DarinMiller> 32 on 64 is still a valid test.
<valorie> DarinMiller: amen to that!
<valorie> we do need actual i386 testers though
<valorie> DarinMiller: were you using the daily, or ?
<valorie> on the +1 channel the testers were getting none of the dailies to boot
<DarinMiller> Oh, my bad.  I was using daily.  I will check the +1 in the morning.
<valorie> ok, interesting
<valorie> thanks DarinMiller
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #244: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #156: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #245: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #246: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #158: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #247: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #159: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2016: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2016/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2016: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2016/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2016: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2016/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #67: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2017: SUCCESS in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2017/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2017: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2017/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2017: SUCCESS in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2017/
<DarinMiller> looks like other people have reported in #ubunut+1 that i386 booting is working for them ([06:51] ‎<‎TJ-‎>‎ works fine here) so though I have donwnloaded the .1 ISO, I have not tested myself.
<DarinMiller> If anyone would like me to test, I can.
<acheronuk> valorie: ? ^^^
<acheronuk> I have got a bit lost in that discussion
<acheronuk> I mean I've not read it all yet
<DarinMiller> from what I could gather, the reported boot issue was hw specific requiring extra params on the boot line (nothing new for weird hw)
<blaze> odd, I was never been able to boot i386 images when secure boot is enabled
 * DarinMiller I did not try booting on modern, hw...attempting a secure i386 boot shortly....
<DarinMiller> well that was scary.....
<DarinMiller> set my desktop to enable legacy boot as secureboot failed to see my i386 usb drive.  Upon restart, my screen went blank and BIOS was not even accessible!
<DarinMiller> I have to unplug all usb ports.  Seems something on one of my usb ports was causing an init issue with legacy mode enabled.
<DarinMiller> So I can concur with blaze, i386 will not boot with secure mode enabled in the BIOS.  After unplugging my USB device, I was able to boot i386 on modern hw but with secure boot disabled.
<DarinMiller> One strange behavior noted, the Try/Install Kubuntu menu landed on my  2nd monitor, even though it was entirely powered off.  I thought the boot was stuck until I plugged in the power to the 2nd monitor.
 * DarinMiller how do we ever test for all these bizarre corner cases.....*shrugs*
<DarinMiller> fw 5.43 will be awesome! The Dolphin slow copy bug with high CPU was smashed. Yeah \o/ ! https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/2018/01/20/this-week-in-usability-and-productivity-part-2/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> \0/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> when it will be build n release for kubuntu ? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Depends
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also, if someone files a bug for that Dolphin bug with the releases it affects (that you yourself have tested), assign me and I'll put it in my queue to get a fix uploaded for.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And feel free to assign me bugs if we've previously discussed it :)
<blaze> pretty much all releases, I think
<blaze> the bug was here for ages
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks <— still 5.41 :)
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> blaze: Like I said, I'll be more than happy to work on fixing it, I just need testing for where it's actually broken.
 * DarinMiller will attempt a kio patch later today.... I am assuming I need to learn how to quilt?
<tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<mparillo> I do not think 'secure boot' is supported by Ubuntu on 32-bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot#Supported_architectures
<mparillo> In fact, EFI is barely supported in 32-bit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<mparillo> And I quote: Ubuntu32bit cannot be easily installed in UEFI mode. This is a problem if 32-bit UEFI is the only way your computer can boot, e.g. if you have a modern Intel Atom based laptop. In this case, you will need a complicated work-around.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #48: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #28: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #29: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #14: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/14/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/64/
<valorie> hi all, good to see that the testing continued
<valorie> today was my genealogy day and I was gone from sunup to now!
<tsimonq2> valorie: How did that go? :D
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> I'm exhausted and hungry, and it's almost time for dinner!
<tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> ciao, bbiab
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #73: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #16: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #30: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #50: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/50/
<BluesKaj> Howdy foilks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2018: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2018/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2018: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2018/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2018: SUCCESS in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2018/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> where can i get 5.43 fw packaging ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Packaging is in git, but Fw 5.43 is not out yet, so all we have is just it for 5.42 + latest changes in master
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2019: SUCCESS in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2019/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2019: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2019/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2019: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2019/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ok .. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #64: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #65: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/65/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #105: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #120: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #134: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #138: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #101: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamera build #97: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamera/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #95: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #271: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #106: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #117: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #114: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #100: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #147: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #105: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #142: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #122: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #133: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #131: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #70: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #133: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #137: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #111: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #132: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #111: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #91: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #126: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sweeper build #74: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sweeper/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #138: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #88: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #94: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #131: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #126: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #120: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #101: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #134: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #133: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #102: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks build #89: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #89: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #118: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #83: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #136: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #91: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klettres build #97: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klettres/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #92: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #70: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #136: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmousetool build #128: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmousetool/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #151: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #117: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #154: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #103: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #115: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #123: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #138: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #102: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #110: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #96: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #106: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #100: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #87: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #52: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #65: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #107: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #77: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #98: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #93: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #113: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #111: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #110: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #104: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #104: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #245: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #24: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #134: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #143: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #115: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #112: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #83: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #60: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #93: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #118: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #207: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #145: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #102: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #86: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #104: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #68: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #76: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #102: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #116: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #116: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #148: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #130: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #106: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #148: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #118: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #272: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #121: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #126: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #110: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #122: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #122: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #67: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #64: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #112: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalcore build #104: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalcore/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #147: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #51: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #99: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #135: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #113: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #113: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #116: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #115: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #14: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #97: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #241: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #78: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #97: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/97/
<valorie> weeee, look at all that green
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> stuff fixing itself where it broke for a stupid reason, but hey!
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> @valorie, 👍🏻
<valorie> doesn't stuff always break for stupid reasons?
<valorie> :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #73: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #98: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #73: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/73/
<acheronuk> valorie: true. there are just different levels of 'stupid'
<valorie> ha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #98: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #276: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #127: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #69: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #84: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/84/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Lazy B> I don't call it "stupid", I prefer an "entropy"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #128: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #277: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #24: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/24/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, I call it Launchpad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #84: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #90: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2714: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2714/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2714: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2714/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2714: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2714/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2715: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2715: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2715: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #121: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #59: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #315: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #158: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #21: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkscreen build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkscreen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/19/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #17: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #21: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #19: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #18: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #24: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #21: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #22: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2716: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2716: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2716: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkscreen build #21: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkscreen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #23: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #33: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2717: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2717: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2717: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2717/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ngraham> Semi-important thingy: https://phabricator.kde.org/T10356
<valorie> thank you ngraham
<valorie> you've been on fire lately
<valorie> as has the VDG
<ngraham> I know, they've been amazing
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #121: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #223: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #239: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #316: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #145: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #119: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #226: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #292: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/177/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #120: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #146: NOW UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #293: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #227: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2718: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2718: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2718: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2719: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2719: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2719: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/288/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #273: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #24: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #149: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/149/
<sitter> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-January/004680.html someone should point out that the reason the tests are rebuilt to begin with is because adt relocates the build tree into a different path than where it was built under which isn't support with cmake in general and only working if the test in fact doesn't inherit that restriction and includes fixture paths at buildtime
<sitter> IOW the adt runs are bad because adt is bad
<valorie> someone should point that out.... not you?
<valorie> it sounds like you know the issue
<sitter> I am not on that list, I'd also not be very nice given I wasted days of my life dealing with the stupidity of adt
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> Simon was going to maybe reply. I pinged him with Harald's comment anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #274: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #254: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2720: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2720: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2720: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #275: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #151: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #27: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/27/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, this afternoon I plan on writing a detailed rebuttal to that email, even if it's just in general spirit.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2721: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2721/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2721: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2721/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2721: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2721/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yet another another problem inherited from debian's "bright individuals"
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Many tests can - and should be - executed from debian/rules
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Rik and I discussed that a few months ago, yet we didn't have time to work on it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good evening everyone btw
<Riddell> wall of text for you https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fc8tNkBJtq/
<acheronuk> Riddell: sounds quite like some guy on the kubuntuforums. but US have plenty similar to spare like that
<Riddell> I only read the last line and decided the rest wasn't too important
 * acheronuk admits he did skim read
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> MM there are a lot of people using Linux with no real knowledge of it sooo.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> tl;dr: he had some problems, we didn't make it user friendly enough
 * ngraham sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/bLhKVEVtKzbeCWQoNQZsKhqK >
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Love the letter from Bill Newhall, he got a proper rant on. Leave it with me I'll email him. This guy could be just what we need in QA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #221 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @Sick_Rimmit, Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 👍
<acheronuk> plasma beta building in staging
<acheronuk> I'll probably have to do some tweaking tomorrow on deps and a few other things
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgoldrunner build #638: ABORTED in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgoldrunner/638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1190: UNSTABLE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1166: UNSTABLE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #221: ABORTED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #101: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #108: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #220: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #19: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #126: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #136: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #24: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #114: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #109: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #265: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #129: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #12: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #24: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #210: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #23: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #84: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #23: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #204: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #132: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #196: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #102: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #240: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #20: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #134: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #231: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #255: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #23: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #115: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #110: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #276: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/28/
<mparillo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma?field.series_filter=disco ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #316: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #21: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #79: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #217: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #108: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #305: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #116: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #24: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #317: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #116: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #201: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #243: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #271: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #176: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #190: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #303: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #188: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #350: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #315: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #283: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #194: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #288: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #318: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #135: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #116: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #351: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #316: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #289: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #319: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/319/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @mparillo, should be
<mparillo> Thanks. I hope to give it a spin tomorrow.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> I can spin it shortly and toss in my 2cents...
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> ooooo... shiny new bash 5 landed in disco....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #284: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #272: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/272/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> it will required FW 5.54 from -proposed or FW staging
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> good to know... I will enable both on my 18.10 test partition....
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> thanks
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> right. back to 😴💤
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> gn
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #182: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #317: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #133: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #24: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #138: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #241: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #20: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #127: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/101/
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Minor issue observed with FW and plasma staging ppa.  Details here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Q34qSRCw7/
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> "sudo apt —fix-broken install" followed by a "sudo apt full-upgrade" rectified install issues.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> I then had to manually install plasma-desktop and everything seems OK now...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #290: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #154: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #320: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #157: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #29: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #23: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/23/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, fixed in next ppa build I hope
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7F7iWAtu/file_12307.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #243: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #247: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #18: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #106: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #115: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #20: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #117: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #266: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #197: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #21: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #218: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #111: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #13: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #17: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #23: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #224: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #18: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #17: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #103: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #191: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #19: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #22: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #21: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #244: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #205: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #80: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #87: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #101: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #86: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #104: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #94: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #202: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #273: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #151: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #115: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #177: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #277: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #117: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #120: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #153: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #189: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #74: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #130: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #211: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #21: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #81: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #140: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #148: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #123: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #26: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #29: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #23: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #304: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #109: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #117: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #221: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #13: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #25: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #22: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #211: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #22: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #127: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #285: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #125: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #149: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #352: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #18: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #25: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #23: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #24: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #24: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #24: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #184: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #34: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #318: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #183: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #19: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #195: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #79: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #232: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #25: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #17: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #22: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #155: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #25: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #21: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #256: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #116: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/116/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #24: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #306: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #22: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #182: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #318: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2722: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2722/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2722: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2722/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2722: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2722/
<mparillo> kinfocenter reported that I already had FW 5.54 (possibly from a prior upgrade with staging-misc?) Anyway, I added staging-plasma and updated via apt. After exiting the konsole, the kicker application launcher had only my favorites; the other four tabs were empty, so I could not shutdown that way. Instead I re-loaded the konsole and systemctl reboot
<mparillo> After my VM restarted, kinfocenter reported that Plasma is at 5.14.90, with no obvious dead kittens.
<mparillo> Interesting. Kinfocenter says FW is 5.54, but Dolphin says FW is at 5.53. Do the apps need to be re-built against the newer FW?
<acheronuk> mparillo: disco?
<mparillo> Yup
<acheronuk> framweowrks is not all migrated in disco, so could be a diiferent method for working out the fw version 
<acheronuk> mparillo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rikmills/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.54_disco_proposed_migration.pdf
<mparillo> If I add staging-frameworks, would that resolve it? Or is it even anything worth testing?
<mparillo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks?field.series_filter=disco
<acheronuk> if you want to satisfy your curiosity....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #137: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #110: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #165: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #22: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #268: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #222: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #111: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #148: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #181: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #22: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #21: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #22: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #219: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #130: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #22: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2723: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2723/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2723: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2723/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2723: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2723/
<mparillo> Thanks. I added staging-frameworks, and now both Kinfocenter and Dolphin agree that FW is at 5.54.
<acheronuk> great
<mparillo> Oh, come on, I *KNOW* you wanted to re-build all the apps again!
<mparillo> Or at least have an excuse to put off PIM.
<acheronuk> frameworks and plasma merges. fix ubiquity. SRU some things....
<acheronuk> who HAS time for PIM???
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #269: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #23: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #182: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #149: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #166: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #111: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #22: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #138: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #223: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #112: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/112/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> plasma beta for cosmic and disco is now in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> with whatever frameworks is needed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #23: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #123: FAILURE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #137: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kexi build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/118/
<valorie> @acheronuk have you tweeted about that yet?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #23: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/114/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #184: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #22: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #24: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #183: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #105: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #105: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #83: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #124: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #102: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #124: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #114: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/114/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: valorie: I was going to start a blog post last night on the beta, but ran out of stream 💤
<valorie> well, I'm heading to bed soon as I have an early meeting, but tomorrow I can tweet about it, or just rt if aaron beats me to that
<acheronuk> I may start uploading the beta to disco main archive in a bit anyway
<acheronuk> needs to check the test queues
<acheronuk> but I put enough in the beta ppa for disco just in case
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #158: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2724: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2724/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2724: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2724/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2724: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2724/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2725: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2725/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2725: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2725/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2725: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2725/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #17: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #317: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #24: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #27: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #18: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #27: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #291: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #25: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #23: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #37: UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/37/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #35: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #307: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #353: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/19/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #30: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2726: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2726: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2726: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2726/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> All of plasma 5.15 beta (5.14.90) is now in disco release pocket
<mparillo> Release pocket means no PPAs needed?
<IrcsomeBot4> <Lazy B> Yes
<mparillo> Thanks. I removed my staging PPAs, and discover still re-installed 5.14.90. Is there something subtly different between the 5.14.90 from staging-plasma and the 5.14.90 from the release pocket?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, acheronuk, release pocket?
<mparillo> BluesKaj: It appears to me that if you are running an updated daily image (DD, to become 19.04) you now get Plasma 5.14.90, which is the beta for 5.15. Previously, I had to add the PPAs for staging-plasma and staging-frameworks. Then (yesterday or the day before) there was an announcement that you could add the beta PPA instead. Now it is simply available without a PPA.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, i just ran a full-upgrade , but my pasma version is still 5.14.5
<BluesKaj> do I need to uncomment the partners deb source
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> backports are active
<mparillo> I do not have Partners and I do not have backports for DD.
<BluesKaj> so i guess i have to download the beta image
<mparillo> You mean the daily ISO? I am not certain. I believe you generally just sed your sources changing cosmic to disco ?
<BluesKaj> I'm on disco
<acheronuk> mparillo: yesterday the test queues were very long, so I didn't know how long it would take to get to release pocket in the archive. hence putting it in a ppa as well, where proposed would not be needed
<acheronuk> but it went quicker than I thought :)
<BluesKaj> guess ill check the ppa
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: may need a little while to sync to mirrors
<acheronuk> PPA build for disco have gone now
<mparillo> Thanks. Do you know why discover wanted to re-install 5.14.90?
<acheronuk> re-install?
<mparillo> I already had 5.14.90 from staging-plasma. I removed staging-plasma from my sources, but discover wanted to install 5.14.90 anyway.
<acheronuk> replacing a ppa build with the archive one?
<mparillo> Exactly. Is that working as designed?
<acheronuk> if the archive version is higher, it will always want to install that
<mparillo> They were both 5.14.90, but was there something else (maybe in the package name?) that made the archive version higher?
<acheronuk> mparillo: the ppa version has ~ubuntu19.04~ppa after it
<acheronuk> the ~ is treated specially to make that lower version than the same version without
<mparillo> Thanks, so that is how discover 'knew' to upgrade me to the archive version. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, yeah, the ppa says newer versions of the listed packages are available individually, so i'll wait
<BluesKaj> on staging
<BluesKaj> ok , changed my sources in discover to main server and plasma upgraded to 5.14.9
<BluesKaj> ok, successful reboot, all seems weel with 5.l4.9
<BluesKaj> well even
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2727: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2727: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2727: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2727/
<ysteins> Will translations for Kubuntu-specific packages eventually be merged into Disco? Wondering because I translated the installer slideshow in the summer, but they were never merged into Cosmic. I thought the deadline for translations was close to release?
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-13
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<RikMills> santa_: kquickcharts is in!
<RikMills> and kquickcharts is in release. that means I can definitely upload the plasma 5.18 beta to the main archive :)
<santa_> RikMills: great news, I'm glad that copyright file helped
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-14
<blaze> there's always something that doesn't work after each upgrade
<RikMills> ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<blaze> which kf5 version is in the backports?
<blaze> or rather which one was there before 5.66 was uploaded?
<blaze> yay, my temporary fix is working
<blaze> now I need to prepare a proper patch
<blaze> and then send it to someone somewhere in the next few days
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-15
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-16
<RikMills> mamarley: looks like the kwin changes you liked have been reverted
<RikMills> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kwin/2020-January/002999.html
<IrcsomeBot2> <X> >I don't see a positive future for the KWin project as it is currently … organized on a fundamental level
<mparillo> Back when it seemed to the casual observer that Martin simply did everything on KWin...
<Tm_T> Gräßlin? yea he did a lot
<Tm_T> ah, Flöser nowadays? so many things happened while I was away
<mparillo> Martin is easier on my keyboard.
<Tm_T> I was reading that mailinglist and was wondering what names I was not seeing there, Martin was it (:
<mamarley> Well bummer.
<mamarley> And he reverted the (unrelated) bug fix for the compositor blacking out when suspending and re-enabling compositing too. :(
<mamarley> (when swap events were used)
<mamarley> And I never even got to try it out to see if it would fix some of the stuff I thought it would.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.17.90.php
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> uploading to staging ppa now
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Wooohooo 😁😁
<mamarley> I'm having a very hard time getting excited about it since the kwin changes were reverted.
<mamarley> To be honest I had gotten sick and tired of the stuttering and lag, and of the apparent stagnation of kwin development.  The Intel swap event thing helped with the stuttering and lag, but also tended to cause framerate-halving.  Other compositors seem to be able to avoid the stuttering and lag without framerate issues, so I was hoping these patches would make kwin do that too.
<mamarley> And also the apparent inability to ever get things working properly on Wayland…
<mamarley> I'm going to do my own build with the reverts reverted.  I at least deserve to know whether it fixes the problems I mentioned.
<RikMills> mamarley: nice idea!
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @mamarley, Ensure to report here what you discover.
<mamarley> Of course!
<mamarley> And if it works well and solves any of my problems, I can at least hopefully maintain it through the 5.18 cycle…
<blaze> One the amd side kwin doesn't work too well either
<blaze> on*
<mamarley> blaze: There's a decent explanation as to why at https://github.com/tildearrow/kwin-lowlatency.  If my understanding of the situation is correct, the now-reverted improvements in 5.18 were supposed to address some of those concerns.
<mamarley> Well, here goes nothing…
<mamarley> Oops, it seems I have jumped the gun…
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> *hugs* RikMils
<mamarley> So my initial impression is that the compositor overhaul patches don't seem to result in any noticeable change versus 5.18 beta with KWIN_USE_INTEL_SWAP_EVENT=1, besides the bugfix for toggling compositing resulting in a black screen.
<mamarley> That specific patch is unrelated to the overhaul though and I'm not sure why it was reverted in the first place.
<mamarley> In any case, I reserve my final judgement until I can try it on my computer with a 4K display.
<blaze> I have a different issue, slightly annoying ghost windows, remaining on the screen forever after the application was closed
<mamarley> Interesting, I haven't seen that.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-17
<mamarley> Yeah, the patches don't seem to make any noticeable difference in stuttering, output lag, or framerate compared to 5.18 beta without the patches. :/
<mamarley> (with Intel swap events on, in both cases)
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> The 5.18 beta is now hitting the 20.04 archive release pocket!
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> I will try to get an ISO respun when things settlem and look at doing some announce on it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> HJey Folks, I've been working on leveraging our existing advantages. We would very much like to get published on Slashdot soon.  Please upvote this story, and share everywhere  so we can get front page coverage :) … https://slashdot.org/submission/11032320/kubuntu-focus-laptop-now-available-to-order
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-18-lts-beta-5-17-90-available-for-testing/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1218153853939601410
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-18
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Tuxist> why plasma-desktop a dependency to libcanberra-pulse it make it hard for me to test pipewire so
<Tuxist> https://github.com/KDE/plasma-desktop/commit/06c8b9bade762a756500986a615915b3b0ce3c36
<BluesKaj> Tuxist, had any luck with pipewire?
<Tuxist> yes with pipewire master
<Tuxist> https://launchpad.net/~jan-koester/+archive/ubuntu/pipewiremaster
<Tuxist> i have build testing packages
<BluesKaj> ahh
<Tuxist> but i need to deinstall pulseaudio
<Tuxist> this not work with because plasma-desktop had dependencies to it
<BluesKaj> yeah, I thought pipewaire was suppose to unify all media suites into one app without needing the likes of PA
<Tuxist> i use wireplumper for testing
<Tuxist> in the next step i will build packages for it
<BluesKaj> what about just disabling PA service, is that possible?
<BluesKaj> nope , just tried
<Tuxist> it's so the dependency is not more needed see above i use focal a dev release i don't any problem to change it
<Tuxist> it'S all now in plasma-pa that i don't need
<Tuxist> after testing i wll create plasma-pw and lxaudiomngt
<Tuxist> pipewire run's in this early stage so much better then pulseaudio also i connect bluetooth speacker with mixxx
<RikMills> Tuxist: yaeh, looks like that can be dropped now.
<Tuxist> RikMills: thanks that helps me alot
<BluesKaj> I'm on Focal as wel , so should i purge PA and install pipewiremaster from the ppa or wait til said packages are built?
<BluesKaj> I'll wait 
<RikMills> Tuxist: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.17.90-0ubuntu3
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: there is small issue you must "exec pipewire-media-session" ucomment that in "/etc/pipewire/pipewire.conf" i will fix it in next release 
<BluesKaj> Tuxist, ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Tuxist, it's already uncommented 
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: sorry comment this because that i will not be found it's only a testcase
<Tuxist> my conf https://pastebin.com/0grxen8k
<BluesKaj> Tuxist, so, do I remove pulse to avoid conflicts?
<BluesKaj> with pipewire
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: i use update-alternatives
<Tuxist> ldconfig desroy my link set with update-alternatives how can sole this problem ?
<Tuxist> that is my postins https://pastebin.com/kb5sX4gi is something wrong ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Anyone else with multi-screen noticing layouts are not saved on reboot (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416430)?
<ubottu> KDE bug 416430 in libkscreen "Plasma 5.18 beta does not save screen layout after reboot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> Updating my FF in the konsole. Love seeing all those 5.17.90 packages scrolling along. 
<RikMills> :)
<mparillo> Sometimes when I jump Plasma versions the Application Launcher does not reboot correctly, but I have to admit that this time I systemctl reboot because it was two up arrows away in the konsole. So, I forgot to do that testcase. Otherwise all seemed well to me.
<mparillo> After the re-boot, the application launcher and krunner seemed to work. Kinfocenter, konsole, Dolphin, FF, LO, System Settings, Kate, ksysguard, and discover each passed the five second test. My kio-gdrive still does not work, but that is not a kubuntu problem.
<IrcsomeBot2> <X> @DarinMiller, WFM
<santa_> good night everybody
<santa_> RikMills: KA crashes on plasma-nm 5.17.90.2 correct?
<santa_> I mean gbp-something crashes
<RikMills> santa_: yes, it hates the .2 or .4 etc
<santa_> hates the x.y.z.z
<santa_> fixing...
<santa_> RikMills: hmm, I think I fixed it but apparently there's a .4 tarball but we have only .2
<RikMills> santa_: just pushed the git
<santa_> RikMills: missing the -0ubuntu1
<RikMills> oh FFS
<santa_> :)
<santa_> I have a fix for KA here btw, I will push it to git master as soon as I can test "do-all gbp-tritemio" with plasma
<RikMills> got it
<RikMills> having to take those tars aside and do manually really messed my workflow the other day!
<RikMills> santa_: btw, looks like pino is nuking all the plasma autotests in experimental
<santa_> ack, less maintenance burden
<santa_> RikMills: fix pushed to git master, tomorrow that would be the 2.3 beta2 or rc1
<santa_> so let me know if you find any issue with the fix until then
<RikMills> will do
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-19
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> tag everyone.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Is anyone testing focal on a laptop with ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad?  Touchpad is not working in both kubuntu and Ubuntu.  I tried the daily download for both *buntu's with same result.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> sudo /usr/bin/libinput list-devices sees the touchpad so I am not sure if this a libinput issue or something else.  Booting back to 19.10 and Neon, touchpad works fine so not sure how to file this bug.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> touchpad is working fine on another laptop using live boot (
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> the working touchpad is synaptics...
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Appears to be a kernel issue as per this link: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=251208
<santa_> good afternoon everybody
<santa_> RikMills: so ... I think I'm going to release what we have in KA's git master as 2.3 rc1 as we discussed yesterday
<santa_> I'm pretty sure 2.2 no longer works after latest changes in KDE's tarballs/git + it's ridiculously obsolete now
<santa_> so I think it would be nice to release 2.3 as stable version soon
